# What are you buying?



## Spidey

I thought it would be interesting and hopefully informative to start a new thread to pass on what we are buying. It would be a little more helpful if you would also provide a bit of the buy story (even if it's just a "hot tip" from a friend.). 

To start off, here are a couple that I've just purchased.

Futuremed Healthcare (FMD.UN) - They are the largest provider of nursing supplies, medical supplies and equipment to nursing homes in Canada. I figure this has be a growing industry and somewhat recession proof. Provides a 9.3% dividend. P/E 13.7 P/B 1.2

Interpipelines (IPL.UN) - Utilities seem to be a conservative bet and somewhat recession resistant play in this environment. Provides a 8.1% dividend. P/E 10.6, P/B 1.9


----------



## HaroldCrump

I recently bought YPG Holdings Inc. 7.3% 2/2/2015
Will be adding to my existing position in TRP within TFSA this month, hopefully @ $35 or less.
Bought the same last year same time at around $30, but no such deal around this time )

Eyeing several other stocks including CPD, XRE and FTS however, none of them within my expected price range.

Come to think of it, not much out there to buy among the well-known names.

Spidey, I assume both of your buys are income trusts.
Do you have any concerns around their upcoming conversions?
Do you believe a distribution cut is already built into the pricing?


----------



## Berubeland

I buy warrants. For those who don't know warrants are the right to buy a stock at a given price for a given amount of time. 

For example I just bought some warrants for Canadian Western Bank. This particular warrant gives me the right to buy a Canadian western Bank share for 14$ until 2014. CWB is currently trading at $20.79 and the warrant at $7.16. So the warrant in this case is trading at a premium of 0.37. If you don't understand this don't worry warrants are usually traded by banks and most people don't understand them.

I have a small amount of capital to work with. To buy CWB I would have to have a minimum of 2079$. I would have 100 shares but I just bought 300 warrants for the same amount. The warrant tracks the share price if the price goes up on the stock the warrant also goes up. So I will get 3 times the appreciation as someone who buys the share. 

I also often buy warrants that trade at much lower prices. I just bought 225000 OSU.WT at .005 which is the cheapest a share can go. Then I immediately put them on a GTC for .01 which doubles my money. Then I go about my regular job and wait for email alerts. The biggest problem is not getting excited or urgent about anything and buy low and sell when it goes up even a few cents.

When I started investing I tried to buy good companies and lost my shirt. Now I buy what has no choice but go up. I buy lots of shares and if It goes up even one penny I make a really good return. 

Right now I have buy orders in for .005 for CCJ.WT, EMC.WT, and CEK.WT

Remember what I said about banks buying warrants? Well banks buy in large lots and sell in large lots. So when they want to sell I am sitting there waiting to buy and when they want to sell I am waiting to sell. In that way I am market making more than trading. 

So yeah that's what I do/trade.

If you want more info.... www.canadianwarrants.com has all the warrants listed and is a great place to start.


----------



## ssimps

I've bought some bond funds, CLF, CBO, and CAB (when it was low 19 range). I'm treating CAB as an experiment. 

I want to buy some D.UN, but given the price has jumped like crazy I am waiting, even if they are still at 10% yield.

Other than that, I have sold some stuff; which opens up the other side of the question; what are you selling?

I have sold YLO.UN not because I made any cap. gains (maybe 1%), other than the 15% yield they are paying, buy because I thought my position was too large with them; i.e. I had gotten greedy because of the 15% yield and I have no idea what will happen to them year end in terms of yield.

I have also sold some CYH for the 28% capital gain. 

So I've been mostly sitting on the fence the last couple months, waiting and hoping for a bit of a correction.


----------



## Dr_V

A reasonably large portion of my portfolio is sitting in cash at the moment. Still trying to decide; there aren't that many good deals that would nicely complement my portfolio at this time, so I'm on the sidelines waiting for some nice opportunities.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> Will be adding to my existing position in TRP within TFSA this month, hopefully @ $35 or less.


TRP is at $35.15 right now, so I'm getting some too. Got rival ENB at $41 in November and now is trading at $47.

Canadian: Bombardier, Canadian National Railway, Goldcorp, Magna, Suncor + banks. 

American: Took a chance on Ford & Citigroup at $9 and $3 respectively. Intel & JNJ.

Any thoughts on:

Potash Corp. 
RIM
Tata Nano

Waiting for 4th quarter earnings.

Here are some thoughts from money manager of the *decade.*
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...n-money-manager-of-the-decade/article1416065/

*@Spidey:* nice thread, thank you!
*@Berubeland:* thanks for the info. & link on warrants.


----------



## Spidey

_Spidey, I assume both of your buys are income trusts.
Do you have any concerns around their upcoming conversions?
Do you believe a distribution cut is already built into the pricing? _

Both picks have, pretty solid fundamentals. For example, I compared the ratios of IPL.UN to TRP (which I also own) and ENB and it stacks up fairly well.
I would guess, based on earnings, that FMD.UN may have a 30% dividend cut after the conversion and IPL.UN may be able to keep their current distribution or have a small cut. So yes, I believe that potential distribution cuts are already built in to the pricing.


----------



## MoneyMaker

Bought Gravity (GRVY) on the nasdaq, trading below its net net working capital

Biovail looks interesting as well, still spitting lots of good free cash flow


----------



## CMFCanada

*Anyone still here?*

Well just in case I am buying Slam Exploration - SXL.V on the venture exchange. They have great proven reserves in their Nash property. At current pricing the value is about 80 cents for just one property. They have several. Results are starting to come in. Few months ago share price was .04 cents. Yesterday it traded around .13 / .14 cents and currently sitting at .11 / .12 cents. The early birds will profit most. This company should be valued well over a dollar.


----------



## Fain

A commodity mutual Fund, Google, and SiriusXM


----------



## John_Michaels

For Capital Gains or 'couch potato'
Continuing to invest in Montrusco Bolton Cdn Small Cap fund, hoping past performance is indicative of future performance...
TD e-series for Can/US/International diversification

For specific Dividend income
One of my goals is dividend income for retirement (or not working) as thus targeting more of EMA/FTS/RY/TD/T/SJR/ENB/TRP/PWF/SLF/SU. No BMO/CIBC yet but maybe. First I have to figure out why I'm uncomfortable about these two and do I really need more finance stocks.

For my US stocks, just CL/ED/GE right now. I believe the CDN to the US is medium-term unsustainable (target is 0.8ish) and thus trying to figure out what to purchase given the tax treatment of dividends outside the RRSP. Perhaps just go with more ALGN.

I don't understand the implications of the Trust conversions nor Trusts in general I suppose so I have no plans to purchase these. While I do somewhat understand options/warrants, I just don't have the guts to invest with these.

For Fixed
No new bonds, no new GICs, just 1 year emergency fund in cash. I'm pretty much 80% equities and plan to increase that through normal purchases.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

With stocks rocketing upwards since last March, my bond component is below target. So that's where new savings are heading. I use short-term bonds mostly through XSB. The 2.3% yield looks measly but the whole point of an asset-allocation driven investment policy is not to speculate on future direction of interest rates.

As an aside, I'm planning a post on this but thought I'd throw the idea out here as well. Anyone notice how REITs have bounced back and now seem fully valued? RioCan, for instance, is trading at $20 compared to a NAV estimate of $16.30 (according to TD Securities).


----------



## Sampson

CanadianCapitalist said:


> As an aside, I'm planning a post on this but thought I'd throw the idea out here as well. Anyone notice how REITs have bounced back and now seem fully valued? RioCan, for instance, is trading at $20 compared to a NAV estimate of $16.30 (according to TD Securities).


I did notice this. 

We upped our exposure earlier in the year, but not the full position, only 50% of what we needed to add for our allocation. What happened to the pending crash/correction in commercial real estate?

Seems not as many companies (non-RE) went under as we first thought. Access to capital for small-caps is much improved and no longer a serious, serious threat - maybe we did get over this thing after all?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Sampson said:


> Seems not as many companies (non-RE) went under as we first thought. Access to capital for small-caps is much improved and no longer a serious, serious threat - maybe we did get over this thing after all?


My guess is yield-chasing by retail and and perhaps institutional investors.
Since financial institutions have tradionally been the cornerstone of dividends and yields, but now in the aftermath of financial crisis, investors are turning to REITs for yields.
10, 15 and 20 year bond yields are low as well.


----------



## ssimps

HaroldCrump said:


> My guess is yield-chasing by retail ... investors.


I think this is a big part of it. It is incredible; look at what D.UN has done in the last week alone, up up and away. Does this mean it will last; not sure about that one.


----------



## ssimps

CanadianCapitalist said:


> my bond component is below target. So that's where new savings are heading. I use short-term bonds mostly through XSB.


Is there a reason you prefer XSB vs say CLF and CBO? Is is because XSB is a mix of gov and corp, and you would need to hold both claymore etfs to get the same thing? 

Just wondering if you have a preference for one over the other and if so why, or if it is more a matter of just picking XSB vs other short term bond etf options?

What your thought on CAB given the claimed tax advantages it could have if these funds are outside RSP or TFSA?

Thanks!


----------



## HaroldCrump

ssimps said:


> Is there a reason you prefer XSB vs say CLF and CBO? Is is because XSB is a mix of gov and corp, and you would need to hold both claymore etfs to get the same thing?
> 
> Just wondering if you have a preference for one over the other and if so why, or if it is more a matter of just picking XSB vs other short term bond etf options?


I know you asked CC and I'm not answering on his behalf....
To me, those are different beasts.
You can't compare XSB with CLF+CBO
They represent different investment goals/strategies/philosophies.
CBO and CLF are bond ETFs that have built in laddering.
OTOH, XSB is purely a short term bond index (representing the DEX Short Term Bond Index).
The type of bonds and more importantly the durations of the types of bonds being held are different.

Someone buying XSB is most likely betting on an increasing interest rate environment where it pays to stay short (not a bad assumption these days anyway).
The risk level of XSB is also way lower than CBO.


> What your thought on CAB given the claimed tax advantages it could have if these funds are outside RSP or TFSA?


Can you explain to my novice mind how exactly CBO works by using the futures contracts?
Are they holding futures contracts for bonds not yet issued?
How are they achieving capital gains for those bonds?


----------



## ssimps

HaroldCrump said:


> You can't compare XSB with CLF+CBO
> They represent different investment goals/strategies/philosophies.
> CBO and CLF are bond ETFs that have built in laddering.
> OTOH, XSB is purely a short term bond index (representing the DEX Short Term Bond Index).
> The type of bonds and more importantly the durations of the types of bonds being held are different.


OK, I see that now. XSB holds bonds that are 1 - 5 years in length, so does the ones I mentioned.

Before reading more, please let me be clear that I am not saying the claymore stuff ios beeter than the ishares stuff; I am asking for objective input on which is better, if either, and if so why.



HaroldCrump said:


> Someone buying XSB is most likely betting on an increasing interest rate environment where it pays to stay short (not a bad assumption these days anyway).


Is not that also the idea behind a laddered 1 - 5 year bong ETF like CBO or CLF too? XSB also holds 98% bonds 1-5 years and average bond duration is almost the same.



HaroldCrump said:


> The risk level of XSB is also way lower than CBO.


Why is that? Is it because CBO holds only corp bonds but XSB holds both gov and corp? If so, that is why I asked about CLF and CBO. If there are other reasons why XSB is way lower risk, can you please explain. 

4% or so of bonds in XSB are rated BBB, is that not risk?



HaroldCrump said:


> Can you explain to my novice mind how exactly CBO works by using the futures contracts?
> Are they holding futures contracts for bonds not yet issued?
> How are they achieving capital gains for those bonds?


Do you mean how CAB works by using the futures contracts, or does CBO also?

Regardless, no I can not, thus why I am asking for input to my 'novice mind' too.


----------



## HaroldCrump

ssimps said:


> OK, I see that now. XSB holds bonds that are 1 - 5 years in length, so does the ones I mentioned.


Yes, but XSB doesn't have laddering built into it like CLB and CBO do.


> Before reading more, please let me be clear that I am not saying the claymore stuff ios beeter than the ishares stuff; I am asking for objective input on which is better, if either, and if so why.


Right, I understand your question.
I believe they serve different purposes.
CLB & CBO are automatically laddered. XSB is not.
With XSB, the investor is always going short term.
IOW, the investor is either minimizing interest rate risk and/or expecting interest rates to rise in the near future.



> Is not that also the idea behind a laddered 1 - 5 year bong ETF like CBO or CLF too? XSB also holds 98% bonds 1-5 years and average bond duration is almost the same.


But XSB is not automatically laddered.
What I don't understand about CLB and CBO is why they are not using zero coupon bonds for the laddering, but that's a different issue.


> Why is that? Is it because CBO holds only corp bonds but XSB holds both gov and corp? If so, that is why I asked about CLF and CBO. If there are other reasons why XSB is way lower risk, can you please explain.
> 4% or so of bonds in XSB are rated BBB, is that not risk?


4% is a very low number and BBB is not junk bond status.
I don't know the % split of bond rating for CBO - do you know the split?
I couldn't find it on the Claymore site.

The other question about CBO and CLB is whether they are always buying 5 year term bonds and holding them to maturity or simply rolling over maturing bonds and buying bonds where the TTM is 5 years.
That makes a difference.
Again, no clear answer on the fund page - do you know?
Or maybe the answer is buried on page 154 of the prospectus ;o)



> Do you mean how CAB works by using the futures contracts, or does CBO also?


I meant CAB.
I understand futures contracts, but what I don't understand is how CAB is using the futures contract for bonds to return you capital gains instead of distributions.
Are they buying and selling bond contracts for bonds that haven't yet been issued?
Or are they put options for bonds?
What happens when interest rates rise and the prices of their futures contracts fall?


> Regardless, no I can not, thus why I am asking for input to my 'novice mind' too.


I would like to know as well.
XSB I understand, CLB and CBO to some degree (except for their roll over strategy) but CAB I don't.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

HaroldCrump said:


> I know you asked CC and I'm not answering on his behalf....
> To me, those are different beasts.
> You can't compare XSB with CLF+CBO
> They represent different investment goals/strategies/philosophies.
> CBO and CLF are bond ETFs that have built in laddering.
> OTOH, XSB is purely a short term bond index (representing the DEX Short Term Bond Index).
> The type of bonds and more importantly the durations of the types of bonds being held are different.
> 
> Someone buying XSB is most likely betting on an increasing interest rate environment where it pays to stay short (not a bad assumption these days anyway).
> The risk level of XSB is also way lower than CBO.
> Can you explain to my novice mind how exactly CBO works by using the futures contracts?
> Are they holding futures contracts for bonds not yet issued?
> How are they achieving capital gains for those bonds?


I don't understand why XSB is different just because it tracks a bond index. Actually XSB does not hold all the bonds in the index anyway. I uses a sampling to replicate the index as much as possible. XSB is roughly equivalent to 2/3rd CLF and 1/3rd CBO. A bond ladder is no different from a bond fund of the same duration and since CLF and CBO are rolling over their bonds, they are roughly the same as XSB.

I've been holding XSB long before Claymore introduced the ETFs. I haven't seen a compelling reason to switch from XSB considering you'll have to buy CLF and CBO. The risk-reward profile compares like this: CLF < XSB < CBO.

The reason I chose XSB instead of XBB has nothing to do with interest rate direction. Instead, I subscribe to the theory that investors do not earn enough returns to compensate them for the extra risk in going from a short-term to an intermediate-term bond fund. Instead, you can take the same risk in equities and expect higher returns than you could in longer-term bonds.


----------



## Potato

CanadianCapitalist said:


> As an aside, I'm planning a post on this but thought I'd throw the idea out here as well. Anyone notice how REITs have bounced back and now seem fully valued? RioCan, for instance, is trading at $20 compared to a NAV estimate of $16.30 (according to TD Securities).



Yes, I've been unloading REITs since the summer; paid off all my leverage and then built up a bit of cash too. I wouldn't go so far as to say that they're over-valued, but from this point I don't really expect them to out-perform the broader index, so I figure if I can't have some expectation of that I might as well move the money over to the indexed side of my portfolio.

I've been partly spoiled by the deep value of the beginning of the year, so I've been (perhaps unfarily) sour on almost everything I've looked at lately.

I did buy a single share of BRK.B today -- I don't necessarily think it's trading at a huge discount or anything, but there's been a lot of talk in the news lately about Buffet losing his edge, or Berkshire getting too big to continue outperforming, and that's generally been a positive sign in the past. Pretty weak reason to invest, but I figured that otherwise BRK should be pretty safe.

On RIM: I did buy some (~$70, so I could have done better if I waited a few more months) on the theory that all this noise about competing smart phones is not going to put a stake through their heart any time soon. The TD analyst put it nicely: these competitors will take away their _potential _market share, but since the overall smartphone market is still growing quite strongly, they will still grow at a nice clip for the next few years. I.e., even if Google and Apple cut RIMs share of smartphones down to X% of the market, the overall smartphone market is still growing so much that their absolute unit sales will keep growing at a decent pace.

On POT: I might just be bitter about cancelling my bid back in the dark days when it was cheap, but I haven't been too keen on it above $100. I don't know what to make of their breakdown of negotiations with China, but I fear the worst and am staying clear.

My ace in the hole: Canexus (CUS.UN). They're an off-shoot of Nexen that produces chemicals for various industries, including pulp & paper and water treatment. They are the low-cost supplier of these chemicals in most of their markets. They don't have very good liquidity, so there's a bonus discount there for the small investor IMHO. 

The current yield is just under 10%, with a decent payout ratio. They also are near completion for some plant upgrades that were being funded out of retained cash, which should allow them to further increase volumes/earnings/potential distributions as that capacity ramps up. They weathered the downturn very well since they were the low-cost supplier, which should put them in an even better position as their client industries recover (their competitors have to some extent shuttered production and will probably be slow to respond to the returning demand). That increase in cash production should offset the effect of increasing taxes next year, so I expect the distribution to be maintained in full after a conversion, though I don't recall seeing a press release outlining their plans yet. 

The wildcard in my view is Nexen: they still own a huge percentage (67% of the plant itself and then another % of the income trust which owns 33% of the plant IIRC). Nexen has stated that it's interested in selling off their interest in the plant, but no more details about that have come out. I have no idea if that will negatively affect Canexus (the income trust), by either by the presumed vote of no-confidence from Nexen or the sale itself, or if it might mean the income trust part of Canexus would take over ownership and become larger (and more liquid, potentially attracting institutional investors).


----------



## Franky Jr

Potato said:


> I did buy a single share of BRK.B today -- I don't necessarily think it's trading at a huge discount or anything, but there's been a lot of talk in the news lately about Buffet losing his edge, or Berkshire getting too big to continue outperforming, and that's generally been a positive sign in the past. Pretty weak reason to invest, but I figured that otherwise BRK should be pretty safe.



I somehow found myself in Buffett's 1983 Letter to shareholders telling them how the last 19 years have been great something like 24%/yr. 
" Considering our present size, nothing close to this 
rate of return can be sustained. Those who believe otherwise 
should pursue a career in sales, but avoid one in mathematics." Warren Buffet 1983. 
So I just had to run some XIRR on that and the next 19 years were 23%.
Of course the full 26 years since this quote are lower due to obvious reasons but still 18.1%. 
I picked up my first share of brk.b yesterday. Yeah it is a weak reason to invest but I wanted a piece of the pie.


----------



## ssimps

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I don't understand why XSB is different just because it tracks a bond index. Actually XSB does not hold all the bonds in the index anyway. I uses a sampling to replicate the index as much as possible. XSB is roughly equivalent to 2/3rd CLF and 1/3rd CBO. A bond ladder is no different from a bond fund of the same duration and since CLF and CBO are rolling over their bonds, they are roughly the same as XSB.
> 
> I've been holding XSB long before Claymore introduced the ETFs. I haven't seen a compelling reason to switch from XSB considering you'll have to buy CLF and CBO. The risk-reward profile compares like this: CLF < XSB < CBO.
> 
> The reason I chose XSB instead of XBB has nothing to do with interest rate direction. Instead, I subscribe to the theory that investors do not earn enough returns to compensate them for the extra risk in going from a short-term to an intermediate-term bond fund. Instead, you can take the same risk in equities and expect higher returns than you could in longer-term bonds.


This was my take on it too, that XSB is functionally the same as 2/3rd CLF and 1/3rd CBO. 

Since CLF has a lower MER than XSB and the same MER as CBO, I went for the two instead of the one. I only started buying ETFs last April.

I just wanted to check if you saw any significant risk or performance differences, which it seems you think there are likely none. So i will stick with what I have and not move. Maybe new bond $ I will put into XSB since it is 1 fund instead of 2 and to diversify my bond ETFs further. 

What about CAB, any input or thoughts on this new claymore product?

Thanks CC.


----------



## ssimps

HaroldCrump said:


> Yes, but XSB doesn't have laddering built into it like CLB and CBO do.


Maybe not explicitly, but if they are holding bonds of 1 - 5 years, with average of 3 years, then they are in effect laddering, maybe just not calling it that. Maybe there is a technical difference but I do not see a functional one.



HaroldCrump said:


> Yes, but XSB doesn't have laddering built With XSB, the investor is always going short term.
> IOW, the investor is either minimizing interest rate risk and/or expecting interest rates to rise in the near future.


If by short term you mean bonds between 1 - 5 years, then all 3 ETFs are doing the same thing, at least functional. 



HaroldCrump said:


> What I don't understand about CLB and CBO is why they are not using zero coupon bonds for the laddering, but that's a different issue.


They are based on an index, like XSB is, but different ones:

CBO: DEX 1-5 Yr Corporate Bond Index
CLF: DEX 1-5 yr Government Bond Index

They therefore purchase bonds that are withing the respective index, or a tleast that is what they say. 



HaroldCrump said:


> 4% is a very low number and BBB is not junk bond status.
> I don't know the % split of bond rating for CBO - do you know the split?
> I couldn't find it on the Claymore site.


CAB states on the main page nothing below A.
For CAB, they do not list anything on their main page, odd I agree. 

Found this about the index it tracks though:
http://www.canadianbondindices.com/pdf/DEX_Laddered_CBond Index.pdf

So nothing is below A for CBO either, since they can only buy bonds that are within the index it tracks.



HaroldCrump said:


> The other question about CBO and CLB is whether they are always buying 5 year term bonds and holding them to maturity or simply rolling over maturing bonds and buying bonds where the TTM is 5 years.
> That makes a difference.
> Again, no clear answer on the fund page - do you know?


The link above suggests that the tracked index is based on 1-2,2-3,3-4,etc maturing bonds. Not sure if this really answers the question or not though. 



HaroldCrump said:


> I meant CAB.
> I understand futures contracts, but what I don't understand is how CAB is using the futures contract for bonds to return you capital gains instead of distributions.
> ....
> I would like to know as well.


My simple understanding of CAB is that they achieve the tax difference by having the ETF basically buy and sell ''through the use of a forward agreement with TD Global Finance'', so the distributions are mostly cap gains and ROC and not income. Other than that, I have no idea how it really works. ;(

What they don't tell you on the main page, but do in the small print doc, is that this comes at a cost of paying TD another .4%, so the real MER of CAB is the stated .3% + .4% going to TD = .7%. They should be more forward about this if you ask me.

Still paying .7% MER may be worth the tax advantage if the yield ends up being OK. Right now it is projected at 3.x %. It is not based on a short term bond index.


----------



## ssimps

Potato said:


> I've been partly spoiled by the deep value of the beginning of the year, so I've been (perhaps unfarily) sour on almost everything I've looked at lately.


I feel the same way; I see ETFs I purchased in April / May / June up 30% and because of that say 'no way am I buying more now', but is that a valid reason not to buy? We are still below where things were at pre-crash. Magic question is if things are just going to keep going up to closer to pre-crash levels, or is there going to be another correction or crash? I sure don't know. I more often then not 'think 'we will see another correction / crash, but is that thinking mostly based on me wishing there would be so I could buy cheap, probably yes.


----------



## Spidey

Bought some ENB for my wife's RRSP. Boring, regular dividend increases, relatively stable -- basically the kind of investment I want in an RRSP.


----------



## humble_pie

recently in registered plans bought arc energy for its expanding gas platform in the montney, fort chicago & dundee for high yield. Dundee subsequently rose too far, too fast, so am contemplating selling. Might re-buy if the froth subsides. Do not believe fundamentals have changed but am waiting on next earnings.

in non-registered added to mfc & td on dips, sold otm call options.
may add to tlm & cpg.
put on & quickly closed another diagonal call spread in potash. Out in 4 days w 15% capital gain. Will repeat. A favourite play.
closed diagonal call spread in fxi. This one, dating back to early 2009, had gone well also. Will not repeat.
set up long-term diagonal call spreads in merck, glaxo, canadian xgd. Pharma sector looking good.
numerous other option trades.
bought little-known tax-advantaged interest instrument ocs.un. Not for income but for short-term capital gain. Price had reached bottom of band.

a portion of portfolio is earmarked for hi-risk. Eyeing victoria resources, northland, south gobi energy, sino forest. Familiar w management & business plan 1st 3. This week vit issued another favourable NR that lofted stock 14%, so put plans to acquire more at this moment on back burner. Sino forest still a black box. Isn't everything in china lol.

would pass on bombardier (if the chinese introduce the line of smaller jets they are planning to build, will negatively impact bbd.b.) Pass on holding long rim although i do continuously sell otm puts in rimm, which is a form of mildly bullish approach.

tata motors - have exceptional respect for patriarch ratan tata who is a global business king. However stk is richly priced, i would now only buy stk accompanied by a strangle (a combination of both a short put and a short call, in this case to reduce cost base.)


----------



## canadianbanks

I'm not buying anything at this point, in fact I did some selling in the last few weeks. Right now I'm waiting patiently for the markets to come down sharply, and only then I'll be a buyer.


----------



## HaroldCrump

canadianbanks said:


> I'm not buying anything at this point, in fact I did some selling in the last few weeks. Right now I'm waiting patiently for the markets to come down sharply, and only then I'll be a buyer.


I'd be interested to know when you're projecting the downturn to happen.
I'm not buying equities in that hope as well.
Guess I have been spoilt by the prices in 2009.


----------



## mutant guppie

I've traded these resources and like the volatility.

ngd
tck
ivn
fnx
tcm
fm
pot

I made a jump from abx, rci, bce, rim when things were looking thin and never looked back.


----------



## mutant guppie

canadianbanks said:


> I'm not buying anything at this point, in fact I did some selling in the last few weeks. Right now I'm waiting patiently for the markets to come down sharply, and only then I'll be a buyer.


I'm holding cash and waiting for that day to come, also have the short trigger on. What do you have your eye on?


----------



## moneymusing

The G&M posted an interesting article on Apple and their Forward P/E ratio showing that it's cheap now and going north of $300 by September of this year. It might be a little optimistic, but does raise some interesting points.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob.../apples-pe-ratio-headed-lower/article1432129/


----------



## Toronto.gal

moneymusing said:


> The G&M posted an interesting article on Apple and their Forward P/E ratio showing that it's cheap now and going north of $300 by September of this year. It might be a little optimistic, but does raise some interesting points.
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob.../apples-pe-ratio-headed-lower/article1432129/


Optimistic indeed, but not out of the question, so are you buying?  Thanks for posting the article!

@potato & humble pie: thanks for your comments and feedback on POT/RIM/Tana-Nano.

Any thoughts on Emerging Markets? Diversified I mean, not country specific.


----------



## furgy

canadianbanks said:


> I'm not buying anything at this point, in fact I did some selling in the last few weeks. Right now I'm waiting patiently for the markets to come down sharply, and only then I'll be a buyer.


It's just my opinion , but you may be waiting a long time , we may even be in the beginnings of a multi year bull market , by the time one realizes that it's happening , you may have missed out on a lot of gains.

I can see why a lot of people are expecting another downturn soon , after the latest crash there is a lot of pessimism out there , people are gun shy.

I rebalanced months ago when prices were at all time lows , I'm fully invested now and staying that way.

I own only income paying stocks now , something I learned form watching my speculative stocks dwindle away in the crash , while my income producing stocks dropped in share price as well , my dividends and distributions over the last few years , more than offset that loss.

As much as I detest Kevin Oleary , I agree with his philosophy of "Pay Daddy".


----------



## mogul777

Toronto.gal said:


> Optimistic indeed, but not out of the question, so are you buying?  Thanks for posting the article!
> 
> @potato & humble pie: thanks for your comments and feedback on POT/RIM/Tana-Nano.
> 
> Any thoughts on Emerging Markets? Diversified I mean, not country specific.


Regarding emerging markets, how strong is your stomach? I ask that because it's a ride over valleys and peaks.... iron will territory. 

I've been heavy into EM's for several years, Canada and other resource heavy markets tend to be more muted plays on the same story. If you want a diversified approach I prefer the so-called BRIC option... many don't _yet_ believe in this approach however.


----------



## mogul777

furgy said:


> It's just my opinion , but you may be waiting a long time , we may even be in the beginnings of a multi year bull market , by the time one realizes that it's happening , you may have missed out on a lot of gains.
> 
> I can see why a lot of people are expecting another downturn soon , after the latest crash there is a lot of pessimism out there , people are gun shy.
> 
> I rebalanced months ago when prices were at all time lows , I'm fully invested now and staying that way.
> 
> I own only income paying stocks now , something I learned form watching my speculative stocks dwindle away in the crash , while my income producing stocks dropped in share price as well , my dividends and distributions over the last few years , more than offset that loss.
> 
> As much as I detest Kevin Oleary , I agree with his philosophy of "Pay Daddy".


Nicely done. Great post. Best gains were a few months ago, so already missed. No opinion on that guy, but I've seen him on TV once or twice I think.


----------



## high octane

Bought BNS and SU today in my new TFSA acct as their price dropped a bit. Hoping to add TRP and SJR.B shortly and then maybe an insurance juggernaut like SLF/MFC/POW

Don't really know what I'm doing so hopefully I don't burn myself too badly. I may hold these for a long time, or given the opportunity I may sell half the positions to diversify

In RRSP I hold BCE and LMT and I'd like to add more USD stocks while CAD is at par

Still holding 50% cash for this year


----------



## Spidey

Been on a bit of a buying spree after taking some profits from some of my preferreds. 

Added to my position of IPL.UN. Really like this stock -- has income from pipelines and liquid natural gas storage in Europe. Good fundamentals and is expected to keep the dividend after the conversion.

Bought Westshore Terminals (WTE.UN). This one isn't currently a darling of the analysts, but it has a good balance sheet and good income. There is some question about locking in future contracts, but with Jim Pattinson at the helm I not too worried. Clean balance sheet and no long term debt. China's demand for coal is expected to be grow at fantastic rates so I consider this to be a way to play the China market.

VET.UN - Vermilion Energy Trust. This one _is_ currently a darling of the analysts. About 50/50 oil gas. I'm a long term bull on energy (but realize that the short term could be volitile). China passed Japan as the #2 vehicle market after the US. Enough said.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Finally got Potash & more of Suncor & Goldcorp. It was a good day for buying; biggest drop in 3 months! 

China's policies at work again!


----------



## high octane

Spidey said:


> Been on a bit of a buying spree after taking some profits from some of my preferreds.
> 
> Added to my position of IPL.UN. Really like this stock -- has income from pipelines and liquid natural gas storage in Europe. Good fundamentals and is expected to keep the dividend after the conversion.
> 
> Bought Westshore Terminals (WTE.UN). This one isn't currently a darling of the analysts, but it has a good balance sheet and good income. There is some question about locking in future contracts, but with Jim Pattinson at the helm I not too worried. Clean balance sheet and no long term debt. China's demand for coal is expected to be grow at fantastic rates so I consider this to be a way to play the China market.
> 
> VET.UN - Vermilion Energy Trust. This one _is_ currently a darling of the analysts. About 50/50 oil gas. I'm a long term bull on energy (but realize that the short term could be volitile). China passed Japan as the #2 vehicle market after the US. Enough said.


Your income trusts are really tempting. I've been kind of avoiding them because of the 2011 thing. I'm wondering if income trusts will over correct around 2011, should be some opportunity then


----------



## mogul777

Plenty of opportunity right now especially in the O&G trusts. Do check to see which ones may have run up too high before buying though.


----------



## ssimps

Yesterday Bought some :

BMO 
CVE
BNS
HSE
XRE
CHB 

Sold some:

CYH
D.UN - couldn't resist the cap gain that has happened in the last few weeks since I purchased. 21% up in a couple weeks; I'll take the cash. Some of you must really be smiling about this one . I'll re-buy when / if it does go back down.
CBO 
CLF


----------



## twiga

Is anyone buying preferreds? And is there a site out there which has information on Canadian preferreds? I can't seem to find anything at my discount broker.


----------



## Spidey

We just finished a big debate about preferreds in another thread. Here's my opinion (others disagree): 

High ranking preferreds (especially bank preferreds) are a good product to consider if you are more concerned about income and the security of that income. Common shares are probably better if you want some eventual growth in shares and income.

So if I was well into retirement and wanted reasonably stable income, my tendency would be to add bank preferreds to my portfolio.

If I had a few years to go until retirement, I would probably buy the common. 

However, once in a while market forces may be such that you would want to break these "rules".

Here is Leslie's link on preferreds:

http://members.shaw.ca/retailinvestor/preferreds.html


----------



## scomac

twiga said:


> And is there a site out there which has information on Canadian preferreds? I can't seem to find anything at my discount broker.


Prefblog, Prefinfo and Guide to Preferred Shares.


----------



## dogcom

Let us go on a limb here and buy HMD for the short term because that is all it is good for. I am thinking because of China scaling back and a nice rally that we will see a little bounce this week and then a good play for HMD.


----------



## dogcom

Right now the consensus still is stay far away from the US dollar. I believe now may be a time to own some US dollars but not US equities. Actually the time has already come to own some US dollars.


----------



## stinsont

Picked up LIQ.UN for my TFSA today


----------



## MoneyMaker

Forest Laboratories (FRX)
Jacob Engineering (JEC)
Humana (HUM)
Baby Berkshires

within the past 2 weeks


----------



## MoneyMaker

dogcom said:


> Right now the consensus still is stay far away from the US dollar. I believe now may be a time to own some US dollars but not US equities. Actually the time has already come to own some US dollars.


US companies have been beaten down so much, lots of room for upside.. plus the majority of companies in the S&P derive lots of their overall profits from oversea sales

As long as you are buying with a margin of safety in a good company with ethical management and with a track record of success, it shouldn't matter where you buy your equities


----------



## high octane

My limit order for SJR.B executed today at $20


----------



## humble_pie

topped up ry, td, ing bank, arc energy & fort chicago during recent lows.

sold calls in bmo, ry, arc, power, intel; sold strangles in ing, talisman, cnq.

stuffed the poor old tfsa like a foie gras goose with highly leveraged energy & prec metals, including a diamond driller in ungava, all of which have turned out in the very short term to be a dumb idea. However the year is young. A similar approach in 2009 generated a return of over 50%.


----------



## Berubeland

My warrants PCD.WT-TO are trading at .20 from .14 to .15 cents that I paid for them. 

I own 8000 of the little suckers and have them up for sale at [email protected] and [email protected] Right now there are about 2000 warrants in the market before me so I may be saying bye bye to them soon 

Now is NOT the time to buy........


----------



## Spidey

Bought some BPO. Good fundamentals, IMO, and they have some cash that they're looking to employ to buy property at depressed prices. That LIQ.UN looks interesting Stintsont, I've added it to my study/watch list. I was looking at CDL.A (Corby Distilleries), but it looks as though the shareholders may be a little too contolled by the family that owns the majority of the shares. I would still consider CDL.A but not at the current price.


----------



## Greyhound86

Took the profits from TransCanada, Pembina Pipeline and Inter Pipeline and purchased BCE and Rogers. 

Had become overweighted on the pipelines and underweight telecommunications


----------



## Andrej

I have to share my enthusiasm with LIQ.UN. I bought a short time ago for the high yield with a profitable and growing company. The juicy part for me was the insider buying that was taking place after the big market selloff. Oh, and don't tell me that no one is drinking during these Olympics. I'm looking for an Olympic pop in earnings.


----------



## Zephyr

I recently purchased shares of National Presto Inc. (NPK)

Small-cap ($850 million)
6 year annualized earnings growth: 26%
6 year annualized dividend growth: 38% 
Dividend yield: 6.5%*
Balance sheet: Tons of cash, zero debt
PE: about 14.5 

*Dividend is a bit tricky. On some screeners, like Google Finance, it shows only a 0.9% yield. That's because NPK pays an annual regular dividend of $1 (which comes up on the screeners), but also pays a huge annual special dividend every year at the same time that is based on previous year's profits.


----------



## Armi

I bought Ford @ $11.35 a few days ago. Its doing well : )

I also bought Coke @ 52.75 on Friday, I think its going to be a winning stock as well.

I don't see Dow Jones doing good in the short term however, if your going to be a short term investor, there's still time to invest : )

Edit: Up lots today  Almost 10% for F and it has only been a week.


----------



## Spidey

Couldn't resist picking up CLC.UN ($12.23) after it hit a 52 week low today. RBC gave the company a slight downgrade to "perform" from "outperform" and that lead to the drop. The fundamemtals and long term outlook still look good to me, although I'm expecting a dividend cut after conversion to a corp.


----------



## bean438

How do you put dividend cut, and good long term outlook into the same sentence?

To me dividend cuts are a kiss of death.

But, considering what this company does, along with a growing population that will require more and more testing, it would appear good.

Does the dividend cut have to do with the conversion back to a corp?


----------



## Spidey

bean438 said:


> How do you put dividend cut, and good long term outlook into the same sentence?
> 
> To me dividend cuts are a kiss of death.
> 
> But, considering what this company does, along with a growing population that will require more and more testing, it would appear good.
> 
> Does the dividend cut have to do with the conversion back to a corp?


It depends on the reason for the cut. In this case, it is due to restructuring to a corporation and has nothing to do with reduced earnings. I could never understand why someone would necessarily avoid a stock paying, say, 10% for fear that the dividend might be cut perhaps to 6% when at the same time they anxiously buy a stock with a 3.5% dividend in anticipation of that dividend being raised to 4%. 

That being, the dividend isn't the only consideration and the high dividend must be accompanied by a quality company. In CLC.UN's case the P/E is 10.91, the forward P/E is 10.81, the P/B is 1.86, P/S is 2.09 and Debt to Equity is 0.77. The dividend is currently 8.2% representing $1.07 per share annually. The EPS is 1.12, which is greater than the dividend. (Many trusts are the other way around.) These are the current G&M stats, TSX is slightly different.

CML healthcare does imaging, lab tests and other medical services. With baby-boomers heading straight into the mega-medical-test stage, I think this has got to be a growth industry.


----------



## mogul777

Spidey said:


> It depends on the reason for the cut. In this case, it is due to restructuring to a corporation and has nothing to do with reduced earnings. I could never understand why someone would necessarily avoid a stock paying, say, 10% for fear that the dividend might be cut perhaps to 6% when at the same time they anxiously buy a stock with a 3.5% dividend in anticipation of that dividend being raised to 4%.
> 
> That being, the dividend isn't the only consideration and the high dividend must be accompanied by a quality company. In CLC.UN's case the P/E is 10.91, the forward P/E is 10.81, the P/B is 1.86, P/S is 2.09 and Debt to Equity is 0.77. The dividend is currently 8.2% representing $1.07 per share annually. The EPS is 1.12, which is greater than the dividend. (Many trusts are the other way around.) These are the current G&M stats, TSX is slightly different.
> 
> CML healthcare does imaging, lab tests and other medical services. With baby-boomers heading straight into the mega-medical-test stage, I think this has got to be a growth industry.


Seriously, you couldn't understand why someone would avoid a stock about to tank in favour of a stock exhibiting dividend growth? LOL.

Those numbers mean nothing if not taken (or presented) in context. I can take some quick impressions from those numbers like the high payout ratio, the excessive debt levels, the high price to book, the questionable price to sales, etc. I would redflag at the debt and look no further. Healthcare is a growing, but heavily burdened industry that more often than not is a poor investment despite the rosy diagnosis.


----------



## humble_pie

one has to be careful how one is throwing around the word "dividend."

distributions paid out by income trusts are not true dividends. The former contain a mixture of payouts with varying tax consequences, including return of capital, interest, other income, possibly even foreign income, and true dividend. In some cases the proportion of true dividend is negligible.

unfortunately in ordinary parlance, and most unfortunately here on cdnmoneyforum, the generic word "dividend" is being used for both true dividends and for trust distributions.

at the present moment, an income trust can plan to cut its distribution after it converts to a corporation; and can have already announced the dividend that it plans to pay after conversion; and that dividend can be substantially less than present trust distribution; and yet many analysts can still wind up "liking" the situation.

a lot depends on what kind of tax losses the trust will carry forward into its post-conversion existence. A lot also depends upon what kinds of growth initiatives the trust may already be undertaking, so as to enrich its future corporate development.

i don't know spidey's medical service choice, and unfortunately don't have the time right now to take a good look. Just thought i'd post because trust distributions and corporate dividends are apples and oranges, and the word "dividend" should not be promiscuously applied to both; and also because some trusts will be able to carry on as successful corporations even though their future dividends will be less than their present distributions.

(on 2nd thought, though, i tend to agree with the mohgge's point that health service industries are a bit moribund at the present time. Who's to say, for example, that both future governments and insurance companies will not control rising costs of elder health care by chopping and limiting services.)


----------



## tojo

Picked up some CLC.UN as well. Filled at $11.53. Had second thoughts after the purchase so put in a stop just in case....


----------



## Armi

Bought Wal-Mart at $54, its already earning me money 

I'm Canadian but I invest American, ironic ?


----------



## dogcom

Bean438 is right this stock is dangerous to hold but probably good for day trading or short term trading.


----------



## dogcom

Tojo looks like he has the right idea on this one.


----------



## tojo

Spidey said:


> I could never understand why someone would necessarily avoid a stock paying, say, 10% for fear that the dividend might be cut perhaps to 6% when at the same time they anxiously buy a stock with a 3.5% dividend in anticipation of that dividend being raised to 4%.


I totally agree with you...people talk about dividend growth all the time. Stocks like CNR, Shoppers, Canadian Tire, with their 2 - 3 % dividend are regarded as cornerstones of a portfolio. Don't get me wrong, I love dividend growth stocks as much as anyone else and have many of them in my portfolio, *but many missed an opportunity of a lifetime by not picking up excellent companies yielding in excess of 12-15% back a few months ago.* Even at a robust 10% /yr average dividend growth rate, a stock yielding 2.5% will take about 15 years to attain a 10% (calculated at purchase) yield.


----------



## tojo

dogcom said:


> Tojo looks like he has the right idea on this one.


I had a bit of luck on my side, as the stock shot up to 12.12 at close. Put in a stop around 11.70, so nothing lost if it drops again. CLC.UN is a tricky one, as it was steady-eddy for months, but seem to have run into some tough times with their US division recently. We shall see....as this one could easily be one of those proverbial falling knives. Definitely handle this one with some care...


----------



## Spidey

I also picked up more shares today at $11.65. (Tried for $11.50 but it got away from me.)

I've been going over the negativity on various forums but I still can't see this being a discretionary service in any way so I would think that the income has to be fairly stable. And while the debt could be lower, the other ratios stand up quite well (and even the debt is lower than many higher priced stocks).

As a general aside - I offer my buy picks for 2 reasons. The first is to share them with anyone who might also be interested. The second, is to hear any negativity or things I haven't considered while trying to keep an open mind. That being said, I've learned that it should all be taken with a grain of salt. In general, I've probably lost more profits from giving too much credence from negative views (some seemingly well-informed) than I've been saved from losses for being over-ambitious about an investment.


----------



## Berubeland

Long term I'm with Spidey on this one but there may be a rocky road ahead. 

Everyone has seen stocks go through the floor when the distribution gets cut so it's not surprising that there is a lot of negativity about buying before the dividend gets cut. However it seems to me that with the upcoming conversion to corporations a lot of the adjustment is already priced into these shares. People seem to be avoiding these stocks like the plague because of the fear of the future. When the dust settles after the initial announcements there may actually be a bit of pent up demand in the market for the good ones. 

Its not likely that people will stop getting sick anytime soon so I think this is a growth industry with decent long term profits.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Topped Bombardier & Ford (while it was still under $6 & $13 respectively) and RY at $53.

I get too attached to my stocks, never sure when to sell them, for instance, I'm up $14 on CM, any chance it can be bought again at $60?.


----------



## Potato

Well, I dumped my CWI a few days ago. Got into MPT.UN on Friday. I always thought they were a decent power company trust, but never really got behind the concept of having a nursing home rolled into the same business. The latest report raised the possibility of spinning that out though, which is what led me to buy in.


----------



## el oro

Cash will be fully deployed by the end of this coming week into mostly junior resource companies. This is in anticipation of a strong move for commodities, including a new high for gold by end of April. Gold has made new ATH's in the past few weeks in several currencies but now expecting for the USD and hopefully CDN$.


----------



## Spidey

This is perhaps a little boring, but I've been switching off equity index funds into bond funds (mostly of a shorter term duration). I think a TSX of close to 12000 represents a bit of a ceiling for now and I'm not prepared to be caught with my pants around my ankles as I was during the last crash. If I'm wrong about the ceiling, I'm still holding enough equities to benefit as well. IMO, that's what we have to do in this environment -- try to be prepared for anything.


----------



## Tusko

My speculative play is Opti Canada (OPC.TO).

Its been languishing and there should be a take over or a move with the next production report.


----------



## MoneyMaker

Danier Leather (TSX: DL)


----------



## rengerober

Tsx: Uuu


----------



## lakota

Ylo.un

dgi.un

dr.un

stb

nfi.un

cpa.un

fce.un


----------



## tojo

Transcontinental 6.75% cumulative fixed reset preferred shares (TCL.PR.D) @$25/shr.


----------



## CuriousReader

I am wondering if any here are investing in ETFs and have some interesting ones to suggest. I still have a bit of money left to invest and I am running out of ideas of where to look at.

btw, I can only look at ETFs because of my job, hence individual stocks / income funds are out of the question.

Both CAD and USD ETFs would be welcome too, I have both currencies waiting to be "spent".


----------



## andrewf

CuriousReader said:


> I am wondering if any here are investing in ETFs and have some interesting ones to suggest. I still have a bit of money left to invest and I am running out of ideas of where to look at.
> 
> btw, I can only look at ETFs because of my job, hence individual stocks / income funds are out of the question.
> 
> Both CAD and USD ETFs would be welcome too, I have both currencies waiting to be "spent".


They should be considered in the context of your portfolio. Without knowing your asset allocation, it's hard to give meaningful feedback.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anybody buying/selling?

Bought SWC - Stillwater Mining & topped Intel.


----------



## Dr_V

I recently picked up a few hundred shares of UNS (Uni-Select).


K.


----------



## Spidey

I've been trying to resist buying lately but last week I picked up some Northland Power (NPI.UN). Governments are going gang-busters into alternative energy so it makes sense to try to get a piece of the action.


----------



## Soils4Peace

I bought RIM and TRP last week, both for risk management. RIM because it correlates poorly with the rest, TRP for stability.


----------



## tojo

Wow! Market drop is providing some interesting buys....Just picked up: E-L Financial preferred shares, perpetuals – investment grade at about 7% yield purchase price. SLF @ 28.80 (5% yield) and some Data Group Convertibles at approx. 6.5% yield to maturity.
If the market keeps dropping, there will be more sales to look at!


----------



## Mich

Picked up Emerge Oil and Gas @3.51. Perfect buying grounds in this market, not enough troops to deploy


----------



## Toronto.gal

I missed the Emerging Market boom of 2009, so I'm making up ground and finally bought Vale.


----------



## MoneyMaker

i'll be buying an American bookstore retailer shortly


----------



## lakota

Mpt.un & dgi.un


----------



## andrewf

I bought VXX last week--happy I did! Nearly offset my losses this week.


----------



## rookie

HOU.to at 8.00 for short term
waiting for BMO to drop to 55-56 for long term hold


----------



## andrewf

VXX up another 13% today. Seems like we are probably heading for a correction here. I don't think it'll be deep, but I am not far from my sell point.


----------



## Toronto.gal

The Dow lost almost 1,000 points & immediately recovered almost 1/2. The TSX meanwhile lost almost 500 points. Wow, what a trading day.  So, what did you buy?!


----------



## HaroldCrump

Picked up some TA @ 20 on its way down (hovering around 19.66 right now).
Should come back up with the index.
In the meantime, 6% div. yield isn't bad.


----------



## steve_jay33

fun day today.

Picked up some GE


----------



## Mockingbird

pretty exciting day for trading


----------



## dilbert789

Just wishing I had some money sitting in my trading account that had limit orders set... 

TSX dropped 200 points and recovered that in like 15min!


----------



## rookie

like i put in my previous post, i had put a limit order on BMO for 56 and it went through. its back up at 59 (5%) already!!!


----------



## tojo

*Omg!*

IPL.UN went to $6.50, FTS to $16.65, FCE.UN $7.75, TRP 30.00, PG $39.37 !!! What happened? Some kind of market manipulation?


----------



## Toronto.gal

A wild day indeed and I was trading at that very moment; never seen anything like it. 

Apparently there was a technical glitch which caused P&G to plunge 37% in just a few minutes. P&G alone is supposed to have made up a big part of the almost 1000 point plunge that eventually recovered to -300.


----------



## tojo

tojo said:


> IPL.UN went to $6.50, FTS to $16.65, FCE.UN $7.75, TRP 30.00, PG $39.37 !!! What happened? Some kind of market manipulation?


Some of these lows have been revised or corrected - but you wonder if someone made a killing today on the market.


----------



## rookie

tojo said:


> Some of these lows have been revised or corrected - but you wonder if someone made a killing today on the market.


or got killed if they placed a market order!!!


----------



## HaroldCrump

tojo said:


> IPL.UN went to $6.50, FTS to $16.65, FCE.UN $7.75, TRP 30.00, PG $39.37 !!! What happened? Some kind of market manipulation?


They are saying a sell order for million some shares got entered as billion some, which caused the tumble.
P&G and the SEC are launching an investigation.
These days, I don't know what to believe and what not to.
Could be another of those automated trading programs that Goldman Sachs built - remember the one found stolen a few months ago?

I am kicking myself for watching TA and didn't realize what was going on (the real tumble lasted less than an hr.)
Much as I liked picking up TA for 20, I would have much rather had FTS for 16.65.
Oh well, who knew?


----------



## tojo

HaroldCrump said:


> They are saying a sell order for million some shares got entered as billion some, which caused the tumble.
> P&G and the SEC are launching an investigation.
> These days, I don't know what to believe and what not to.
> Could be another of those automated trading programs that Goldman Sachs built - remember the one found stolen a few months ago?
> 
> I am kicking myself for watching TA and didn't realize what was going on (the real tumble lasted less than an hr.)
> Much as I liked picking up TA for 20, I would have much rather had FTS for 16.65.
> Oh well, who knew?


Yeah, I keep thinking Goldman is behind all this...who knows these days. I bet you someone out there made out like a bandit. I too would have loved to have picked up FTS for 16.75 or IPL for 6 and change. I believe all trades are being reviewed, so any trade that was too good to be true would likely be reversed.

I have no idea what's going to happen tomorrow. On one hand, would love to pick up some nice dividend stocks cheap, but on the other don't want to see all that equity built up evaporate. I'll probably put down some low-ball bids for tomorrow and hope for the best . It could be ugly - I heard the Nikkei is already getting smoked as I write this...


----------



## celishave

Looks like we are headed for a drop. On my watchlist is:

CNRL
Thompson Reuters
Methanex
Sino Forest
CN Rail
Enbridge 
Cineplex Odeon 
Calloway REIT
Boardwalk

All would be new positions except for Enbridge


----------



## Mich

Started a position in SpartanExp SPE.TO, IMO undervalued given its Cardium & Bakken exposure.


----------



## Taxsaver

Toronto.gal said:


> A wild day indeed and I was trading at that very moment; never seen anything like it.
> 
> Apparently there was a technical glitch which caused P&G to plunge 37% in just a few minutes.


At EVERY company I've worked for, when we really screwed up with a customer's order, we never admitted that we did. We always said, "A technical glitch happened".


----------



## HaroldCrump

HaroldCrump said:


> They are saying a sell order for million some shares got entered as billion some, which caused the tumble.
> P&G and the SEC are launching an investigation.


So now they are saying that "billion for million" theory is probably not the cause.
They are saying it was a "combination of several factors".
I don't trust them one bit.
I'll take my conspiracy theories, thank you very much.
Maybe someone will make a movie on this in a few years time, like "The International".


----------



## Toronto.gal

Taxsaver said:


> At EVERY company I've worked for, when we really screwed up with a customer's order, we never admitted that we did. We always said, "A technical glitch happened".


Glitch/malfunction are very convenient words indeed! 

Speaking of placing blame, it's been funny to hear the blame game/finger-pointing by the executives of BP, Transocean & Halliburton. 

****
Topped up JNJ and KO and foolish for having sold ELD (Eldorado Gold) last week.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Picked up a small position in ESI.TO. They do oil drilling, strong balance sheet, and a recent history of increasing their dividends. May look at adding to my position if it gets cheaper.


----------



## humble_pie

biovail skips over the border, turns itself into a US pharma junior.

if anyone has bvf shares & a pipeline to the formula for this toxic-side-effects pharma, i'd appreciate sharing.

co announced a so-called merger with US pharma valeant but in reality it's a structured takeover by vrx. Valeant wants to obtain & maintain bvf's low-taxed barbados domiciliation & other cost-saving measures. To do this, as the larger company, vrx has to chop itself down to an entity smaller than biovail, which it proposes to do by shelling out a dividend north of $16 to existing shareholders.

as a Reuters opinion column calculates, the deal will leave vrx shareholders worse off by about $3 at today's prices. And are they ever steamed. Already 3 law firms have announced class action suits against vrx directors for failing to find a better deal. Plus bvf sports a history that Reuters accurately terms "sketchy."

biovail shares have gone to the moon, of course. Heaven in toronto for bvf shareholders is the vrx takeover. They'll even get a $1 dividend if the deal goes through. However, since i can't see present valeant shareholders voting to accept this quirky deal, i was thinking what to do about bvf.

first i checked vrx's charts, expecting to see a big drop. Surprise. Valeant's share price has jumped in past few days after announcement of this deal that looks so noxious they're suing. There must be something i'm not getting.

ave atque vale biovail ...


----------



## Ihatetaxes

I've got 700 shares of Biovail that I paid too much for a while ago so I am happy to hear the merger news. Markets like mergers most of the time and Biovail needs better leadership that hopefully will be a result.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Anyone buying anything during this afternoon's large sell off in all markets?
I have my eye on FTS, PWF and the banks, but they are not even close to my buying points.


----------



## dilbert789

HaroldCrump said:


> Anyone buying anything during this afternoon's large sell off in all markets?
> I have my eye on FTS, PWF and the banks, but they are not even close to my buying points.


What's the latest reason for everything dropping? If you look at the last week there has been a strong down push, not even just today.


----------



## HaroldCrump

dilbert789 said:


> What's the latest reason for everything dropping? If you look at the last week there has been a strong down push, not even just today.


Meh, some unfavorable growth forcecasts coming from China, Spain debt concerns, few other things.
It just goes on and on.
I say if this is what you (the market) wants, then bring it on full time.
Let's hit the lows of Mar 2009.
Why beat around the bush?
At least give us a chance to buy....


----------



## dilbert789

HaroldCrump said:


> Meh, some unfavorable growth forcecasts coming from China, Spain debt concerns, few other things.
> It just goes on and on.
> I say if this is what you (the market) wants, then bring it on full time.
> Let's hit the lows of Mar 2009.
> Why beat around the bush?
> At least give us a chance to buy....


Exactly, I pushed another $1000 over to my questrade account the other day. Stuck a buy limit order on ALA.UN at $15 for the time being. I'll cancel it if something better comes along. I'm tempted to swap it over to CDZ which will lower the average price that I've paid for shares there. However the better dividend payout on Altagas is tempting considering it's paying close to 2x CDZ...


----------



## HaroldCrump

dilbert789 said:


> However the better dividend payout on Altagas is tempting considering it's paying close to 2x CDZ...


Well, they _are_ paying out 125% of their earnings 
Unlike most of the banks and insurance companies that are part of the CDZ
What are their plans post Jan 2011?


----------



## dilbert789

HaroldCrump said:


> Well, they _are_ paying out 125% of their earnings
> Unlike most of the banks and insurance companies that are part of the CDZ
> What are their plans post Jan 2011?


Note that they are dropping the dividend to 1.32/yr from 2.16/yr because of the conversion from income trust to corporation in a few days. Because of the tax differences the actual after tax I believe will be close.

My understanding is the same old, pay & increase dividends, they have a lot of big energy projects including renewable energy on the go. Something I like about the stock is that it has been quite slow moving price wise, but has been a solid dividend payer. I'm hoping the price will drop nicely and I can pick it up on the cheap... $16.50 is an 8% dividend return alone (non-compounded) and is paid monthly.


----------



## humble_pie

there's another long thread focused on ALA.

this is basically gas transmission. ALA's growth prospects are mostly wind farms & run-of-river projects, although they did recently buy a gas plant in the montney basin.

i've bypassed ala. In pipeline transmission i prefer fort chicago in an rrsp. Yield is higher, just under 10%, while co. says it will maintain its div after it converts to a corporation.


----------



## dilbert789

humble_pie said:


> there's another long thread focused on ALA.
> 
> this is basically gas transmission. ALA's growth prospects are mostly wind farms & run-of-river projects, although they did recently buy a gas plant in the montney basin.
> 
> i've bypassed ala. In pipeline transmission i prefer fort chicago in an rrsp. Yield is higher, just under 10%, while co. says it will maintain its div after it converts to a corporation.


What bugs me with Chicago, is exactly the fact that they are saying they are going to keep the dividend the same. However they just lost a bunch of tax savings. Unless they have a really low payout ratio (which I doubt if it's paying 10%), this doesn't seem sustainable while growing the business.


----------



## HaroldCrump

dilbert789 said:


> What bugs me with Chicago, is exactly the fact that they are saying they are going to keep the dividend the same. However they just lost a bunch of tax savings. Unless they have a really low payout ratio (which I doubt if it's paying 10%)


Funny you say that...a quick look shows they are paying out *340%* of their earnings:
http://ca.moneycentral.msn.com/investor/invsub/results/hilite.asp?Symbol=FCE.UN

Their EPS is $0.30 and payout is $1.
D/E is 2.58

Is the data wrong or is something seriously wrong with this company?


----------



## dilbert789

HaroldCrump said:


> Funny you say that...a quick look shows they are paying out *340%* of their earnings:
> http://ca.moneycentral.msn.com/investor/invsub/results/hilite.asp?Symbol=FCE.UN
> 
> Their EPS is $0.30 and payout is $1.
> D/E is 2.58
> 
> Is the data wrong or is something seriously wrong with this company?


Comparing just the data on MSN's site, ALA looks WAY more stable, however it still says a 123% payout ratio. 
EPS: 1.75 pays out 1.32


----------



## Potato

HaroldCrump said:


> Funny you say that...a quick look shows they are paying out *340%* of their earnings:
> http://ca.moneycentral.msn.com/investor/invsub/results/hilite.asp?Symbol=FCE.UN
> 
> Their EPS is $0.30 and payout is $1.
> D/E is 2.58
> 
> Is the data wrong or is something seriously wrong with this company?



Keep in mind that for things like REITs and pipelines GAAP EPS is not always meaningful. According to TD's reports FCE's DCPU is $1.09 and the payout is $1 (too lazy to pull up the statements myself to check myself right now).

TMW has a post on the subject.


----------



## Cal

I don't suppose anyone had purchased any UTS prior to this morning....


----------



## Toronto.gal

This thread needs reviving!

Added to Canadian banks, CNI, CPG & Ford a few weeks back.


----------



## m3s

Initial positions in GD and PFE this week


----------



## davext

US bank in the money option calls, and AAPL in the money option calls


----------



## humble_pie

uranium stocks, which i mentioned here a couple months ago.
nice move up since but i don't believe it's near over.

cameco is as good as any.
i have a diagonal call spread in ccj, which is US-traded cameco. It controls 3000 shares but at a third of the cost.

long-life diagonal call spreads will also be a way to bypass or reduce US taxes on non-resident alien estates if these re-appear in 2011.

also, now that gloom in canadian insurers has peaked, they seem to be beckoning. Manulife the farthest-fallen & the riskiest would be my pick.


----------



## tojo

Haven't been buying much from the TSX lately as most stocks don't appear to have much upside left....just sitting back now and collecting dividends and interest. I put aside a bit of play money, nothing extravagant, but money that wouldn't hurt me if lost. Tried some value plays such as Banco Santander, National Bank of Greece (commons and preferred) and yes...BP  (too scared when it was at $29 but bought some on its recent ascent). In all a bit of spice in my conservative portfolio, but nothing that will make or break me...gotta have some fun I suppose.


----------



## humble_pie

i thought about banco santander but was put off by its ticker symbol std. Wound up with a few more shares of ing as a european bank instead.


----------



## davext

Pizza Pizza stock! PZA.UN.TO Nice distribution that I can use for my pizza cravings?


----------



## funinagg

newbie here. till last year i kept all my money in high interest savings accounts. moved some to rbf1018, phn110, phn340 and btg771 this year for the fixed income portion inside RRSPs and TFSAs for the long-term. hoping that i will earn about 5% and then will be able to get out without taking a loss on the principal. in this enviroment i prefer to let proven managers handle atleast half of my investments. i am still mostly in cash. currently looking at dividend (CPD etc) and emerging market ETFs for the non-registered account. still not bold enough to buy individual company stocks. advice?


----------



## funinagg

CanadianCapitalist said:


> The reason I chose XSB instead of XBB has nothing to do with interest rate direction. Instead, I subscribe to the theory that investors do not earn enough returns to compensate them for the extra risk in going from a short-term to an intermediate-term bond fund. Instead, you can take the same risk in equities and expect higher returns than you could in longer-term bonds.


i have noticed that longer-term bond funds have better sharpe ratios than equity funds. so i need further explanation. thanks.


----------



## HaroldCrump

There's a large pull back on opening this morning.
Anyone taking advantage and buying anything?

MFC is begining to appear attractive at well below $13.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> MFC is begining to appear attractive at well below $13.


You mean below $14! It's at $13.47 at the moment. Was thinking as you, but something tells me this stock can go even lower, $11 or less.

Bought RIM on Friday for $53+.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> You mean below $14! It's at $13.47 at the moment. Was thinking as you, but something tells me this stock can go even lower, $11 or less.


Yes, sorry, meant to say below $14.
Bad news may continue for MFC.
Very hard to predict a true bottom.
For most folks, "bottom-ish" is usually the best timing they can get right.
The real question is: whether this is still a solid company and how long before it gets back on the growth track.
Or is this the begining of the end i.e. selling off assets, carving off parts of the business as separate corporations or privately held entities, pulling back from Asia, etc.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> The real question is: whether this is still a solid company and how long before it gets back on the growth track.
> Or is this the begining of the end i.e. selling off assets, carving off parts of the business as separate corporations or privately held entities, pulling back from Asia, etc.


You're so right! Just a few weeks ago, $16 looked attractive (considering I bought much higher in 2009).  I never saw this coming and I'm very disappointed!


----------



## CanXB

To me MFC is starting to look attractive too, but just starting, not quitet there yet. I am thinking/hoping $11-$12. My reasoning is that they are so exposed to equity markets that things are not going to turn around in the next few months so next quarter already has a bad feeling about it. Not as bad as this quarter, but I can' see this as being the quarter that turns things around. I have also bought much higher too but am lookin for more in a non-reg account if it hits my magic numbers($11-$12).

As for other purchases:

ZAR.UN
Are there any other owners? No one else I know holds any. Any thoughts?

ARF.UN
Heavily beaten, already announced post conversion divy. Dropped after their last quarter results which did not look bad enouh to me to justify the pullback.

PKI.UN
They have a good business, IMHO. They report Monday so I just have an entry position right now. They also already announce conversion plans and target payout ratio, and even in a worst case scenario they still pay out a decent divy.


----------



## MoneyMaker

CanXB said:


> To me MFC is starting to look attractive too, but just starting, not quitet there yet. I am thinking/hoping $11-$12. My reasoning is that they are so exposed to equity markets that things are not going to turn around in the next few months so next quarter already has a bad feeling about it. Not as bad as this quarter, but I can' see this as being the quarter that turns things around. I have also bought much higher too but am lookin for more in a non-reg account if it hits my magic numbers($11-$12).
> 
> As for other purchases:
> 
> ZAR.UN
> Are there any other owners? No one else I know holds any. Any thoughts?
> 
> ARF.UN
> Heavily beaten, already announced post conversion divy. Dropped after their last quarter results which did not look bad enouh to me to justify the pullback.
> 
> PKI.UN
> They have a good business, IMHO. They report Monday so I just have an entry position right now. They also already announce conversion plans and target payout ratio, and even in a worst case scenario they still pay out a decent divy.


Why is $11-12 your magic number? is this from through analysis of MFC's financial statements and ratios?


----------



## CanXB

I think over the next few months this stock will be the whipping boy of the market. My target of $11-$12 represents an approximate 4.5% yield which I feels is fair for the risk being taken on in this stock. If I remember correctly the losses reported from the previous quarter were $1.36/share(fully diluted). On their balance sheet they have cash, the divvy has already been cut, but are getting hammered on redemptions of their annuity business. I don't think that their hedging is going to change from now until the next quarter(enough to make a drastic change) and share price will continue to slowly fall. Gut feeling is next Q will not be a turn around at all, maybe the hemoraging will slow, but they need a few years in my opinion to be out of the wood work. Most of this sentiemnt comes form personal opinion. I know there are other analysts who express this opinion as well. To answer your question, in a nutshell, no. Gut feeling, right now it is a broken stock, not a broken company.


----------



## humble_pie

when a canadian dividend yield is insignificant, my strategy is often to sell puts rather than buy stock, as short put + cash equals long stock - short call. This worked out in Shoppers recently. But i would not do this in manulife as the dividend yield is becoming interesting.

how do you see the mfc dividend holding up XB. Myself i believe it is sound.


----------



## CanXB

I believe the divvy is sound as well. They alreeady made a 50% cut and that was to fortify the balance sheet. Their cash levels are fortress like so in the short term any more dividend cuts I feel are not extremely beneficial, actually detremental to shareholders confidence (if there is any left). There are other options in the insurance group like GWO and SLF if you want a higher yield. At one point I thought I remember hearing a rumour that SLF was on the verge of a cut. I do not follow SLF much so I can not say for sure(but if it continues to dip toward the $22 range things may be different). With MFC though you get paid to wait and I need at least 4% to wait, otherwise there are other places with solid 7 - 8% dividend or distributions that I can go to in the mean time.


----------



## kcowan

CanXB said:


> With MFC though you get paid to wait and I need at least 4% to wait, otherwise there are other places with solid 7 - 8% dividend or distributions that I can go to in the mean time.


Why would you forego a solid 7-8% return to take a flyer on a 4% return in hopes of capital appreciation? Does your analysis suggest that a return to 8% return is likely?

They are still only partially hedged when compared to other lifecos.


----------



## humble_pie

can't speak for XB but in general one takes such a flyer because one is expecting a greater capital gain - when the turnaround eventually occurs - than one would ever have with the solid 8% dividend plodder.

to quote XB more or less, he described mfc as a broken stock not a broken company ...


----------



## Jungle

I am thinking about a few shares of Manulife. I don't want to catch a falling knife. DO you think this share will go in the single digit vales?


----------



## CanXB

I like manulife. I think it is a broken stock and not a broken company. In regards to the rate of return I think 30%(conservative guess) for capital appreciation ofer the next 2 to 3 years is achievable, plus 4% (current yield) over that same time frame is better than waiting for a 7-8% yield for ~6 years. Personally I think I will get further ahead over the short term with manulife, now with a potential for dividend increases, albeit slim, there is some temptation to hold longer. Let's get this boat turned around first, LOL.

As for single digits, lets just see how the bad economic news keeps piling up and where it drives these prices. Market sentiement in general seems to be playing a bigger role than individual financial results lately.

As of yesterday I picked up more ZAR.UN after their reporting of Q2 results as well as their plan for conversion to a corp. 12% for the rest of the year ($0.18 monthly) and 9.8%($0.14 monthly) after Jan. 1, 2011. Currently have a low POR, and they are looking for growth to bring it down even further with a target of 35%. Very high volume as well yesterday for this trust, relatively speaking.

I also picked up pipeline PIF.UN which has been on a tear lately(normally I do not buy unless there is a pullback) but it even closed up yesterday. They do not plan on touching the dividend until 2013 and by then their 2 new lines should have increased cash flow considerably. IPL was my other option, but I like the higher yield of PIF.

So, currently cash is at 0 and I am looking to start stockpiling again in hopes that manulife continues to fall. Again, my opinion is that next quarter is not the quarter that rights the share price so there may be the best oppurtunity yet to scoop some up. Also coming into the end of October is bank buying season. Hopefully there are some good oppurtunities there as my non-reg portfolio is in need of some financials. I think I have been too greedy lately with good quality high yieldrs that have been beatn down.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jungle said:


> I am thinking about a few shares of Manulife. I don't want to catch a falling knife. DO you think this share will go in the single digit vales?


MFC has reached an unbelievable 52 week low of just above $12, so anything is possible.


----------



## Larry6417

I read an interesting story about Manulife. It demutualized in 1999; its share price at demutualization (taking into account splits) would be $9. Today it's hit a low (so far) of $12.16. Tough ride if an investor has owned it since it demutualized.

I came across an interesting story about how accounting differences hurt Manulife. Basically, MFC's profits are unusually exposed to interest rate changes. See www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/manulife-feels-the-pain-of-low-interest-rates/article1663611/


----------



## Belguy

What about Great West Life instead of Manulife?


----------



## tojo

Toronto.gal said:


> MFC has reached an unbelievable 52 week low of just above $12, so anything is possible.


I never thought it would go so low. I sold this stock @ $22 and didn't think I would by it back again. But around $12 I bought a small position. Will it go down more? Possibly, but taking a small position at $12.30 should not hurt me in the long run....I'll probably buy more if it drops (hope this knife doesn't fall too far...).


----------



## kcowan

Isn't the current price just a market reaction to properly price its dividend yield? A further drop would only be set in motion by a further dividend decrease. Or a general sell-off.

Of course the lack of 100% hedging of its annuity contracts leaves them vulnerable to a sharp decline in the S&P.


----------



## Cal

Months ago, yes, dividend cuts, and change of managment.

More recently they posted a quarterly loss of 2.4B.

Thats gotta hurt.

Have to see if they can turn things around in the next few quarters.


----------



## CanXB

My opinion is that it is not happening this quarter and that after this current quarters results it may be the time to buy unless we see ~$11 prior to. Manulife I think needs a few qood quarters of market growth and then shortly after that they will be able to right their ship. My horizon is around 18 months.


----------



## Square Root

I think the recently retired management team may never see their options in the money. Serves them right! They looked good for a long time but their business model lacked the staying power that the banks and other more conservatively run INS co's have displayed. Current team doesn't look too impressive and would have had a large part in the position they find themselves in.


----------



## MoneyMaker

bought more C.. looking at some offshore drilling companies


----------



## Toronto.gal

I bought POT a few months ago & will add more as well as Agrium. The stocks have recently increased due to the worst drought in Russia in 11 years and now this rejected bid:

http://www.financialpost.com/news/Markets+Potash+Corp+rejected/3408125/story.html

http://business.financialpost.com/2...pgrades-agrium-shifts-focus-away-from-mosaic/


----------



## Larry6417

I love the long-term story of POT as well. As a shareholder, I'm glad that the bid has raised the share price. As a Canadian, I'm a bit perturbed that we could lose a world-class company.

I got lucky with POT. I sell cash-secured puts against it to generate income. After this bid, I was able to close out my position for a hefty profit.


----------



## humble_pie

i've also sold US puts in potash for years.

as we know, the return from short put + cash equals the return from long stock less short call.

usually i will sell puts when the canadian dividend is not substantial enough to acquire the stock itself.

but larry i am wondering here. Why would you have closed your position. You had to buy back. That cost money. Assuming the puts would have been comfortably otm, why not just let them slumber until expiration, doing no harm & costing nothing ... for my part i'm letting my puts go to sleep ...


----------



## Larry6417

Humble, I most recently sold POT puts (strike 110, exp. Jan 2011) on Aug. 13 for $6.85. I closed out that position today for $1.50 (ignoring commissions). I think that's a reasonable return for 4 days. 

You're right. I could have let it ride. If BHP returns with a higher bid, then the cost of the puts will fall further yet. However, I'm not that bold. I always keep enough cash to cover the cost of the puts I've written. By closing out the position, I've locked in a profit, and I have the ability to open a new position (not necessarily in POT) if I so choose. 

I honestly don't know what will happen. If the BHP offer is rejected (and I suspect it will be), and BHP walks away (39 billion USD is a lot for any company) then POT will plummet.

P.S. I love that the stock symbol is "POT."


----------



## moneymusing

I've taken lots of $MFC pain and a fair amount of $POT profit, but this is the what are you buying post so lately I've been looking at $C for swing trading. $CMM (Century Mining) for a small cap (high-risk) play.


----------



## humble_pie

larry that's a sensational return for 4 days. In fact it's a sensational return for an entire decade.

i agree that pot will drop in scenario you describe.

btw here is a simple rule a broker friend gave me for calculating when an in-the-money put may be at risk of early assignment. This didn't happen in pot, but if one is selling puts, sooner or later it is bound to happen that a position will slip into the money. As you know, it's the ditm options that one has to monitor extremely carefully.

*when strike minus stock is greater than the option bid, there is a sharp risk of early assignment.*

ie as long as there is some time premium to buffer the option even when it's ditm, the long put holder is going to sell to the option bid. It's only when time value vanishes that the long put holder benefits from exercise. Fortunately this is rare.


----------



## thompsg4416

I'm a new investor so go easy on me, its my money I'll lose

I've recently bought Archer Daniels Midland trying to get in on higher food prices, not sure it was one of my better moves. I Also Bought some BP looking to get in on a long term investment on the cheap.

I'm also eyeing up JPM, which seems to be trading low. Lastly OGZPY(Gazprom). Gazprom has excellent market position, low PE, and a good balance sheet and the stock is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Larry6417

You’re right Humble. Most options (I think it’s 80-90%) aren’t exercised. I think it’s unlikely, but not impossible, that the POT puts I recently wrote would be exercised. The most I can make from that transaction would be $6.85 X 3 puts X 100 shares = $2,055 (ignoring commissions) secured with $33,000 in cash (I always secure written puts with cash). I closed my position at $1.50, so my net (before commissions) is $1,605 ($5.35 X 300).

I was looking at other puts, including MFC, with the same expiration as the original POT puts (Jan 2011). With a strike price of $11, I would be able to sell about 30 contracts secured by $33,000 in cash. The implied volatility of MFC options is exceptionally high, in the 300% range. At a strike of $11, and an expiration of Jan 2011, the options can be sold for $0.63. Theoretically, I could sell those puts for $1,890 ($0.63 X 30 X 100). $1890 + $1605 = $3,495 (more than holding on to the POT puts). I say “theoretically” because I haven’t pulled the trigger on the trade yet, but as MFC drifts down I’m getting more tempted.

I agree that it’s perfectly reasonable to simply let the POT puts expire.


----------



## MoneyMaker

bought JNJ, MDT, ESV and BAX lately


----------



## Belguy

According to CNBC, Warren Buffet is buying up a lot of Sanofi-Aventis shares (SNY). They are the number one drug company serving the emerging markets.


----------



## humble_pie

larry theoretically speaking one could also sell 20 jan 12 puts for about a dollar. The proceeds would be a few dollars more than for the 11s. However the risk is less, in the sense that exercise would cost only 24,000, thus leaving you with 9k in cash now that's available to support other short puts.

if you have the stomach for it, US january puts in cnq ... say 3 of them ... could also ride on your cash ...

those IV numbers in both mfc & cnq US look slightly fishy to me because there's not a lot of theoretical value in the premiums & the preliminary sense i get is that those puts today are dull & flat. Closing pot as you did was probbly the best idea. Although i don't mind swimming forward with my short US jan 110Ps in potash because i have many other finny creatures to fry.

theoretically. speaking.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Another big M&A this week. I have INTC, but wish I had some MFE shares as well; the stock rose 57% within 10 minutes of market opening!! 

http://business.financialpost.com/2010/08/19/intel-acquires-mcafee-in-us7-68-billion-deal/


----------



## Mockingbird

Toronto.gal said:


> Another big M&A this week. I have INTC, but wish I had some MFE shares as well; the stock rose 57% within 10 minutes of market opening!!


You mean less than 10 seconds during the pre-market?


----------



## Toronto.gal

You're right Mockingbird! 

And POT keeps going up and up!!


----------



## davext

BAC options
AAPL options
CSCO
Uranium stocks
some more GAS.TO even though I'm down like 40%


----------



## Jungle

Guys what do you think of BCE? I would love to purchase this one for some telecom exposure in the dividend portfolio I'm building, but it just keeps going up and up in the last few weeks. There was a divy increase and good second quarter update with having service on the iphone so maybe this is why. Plus with all these new phone carries, there is more competition coming. I read somewhere that Bell get's 70% of it's money from land lines. 

Everyone you talk to hates Bell Canada. I think they are the most hated canadian company from polls that I've seen. I won't touch them with a stick. Their CS has been in the dumps for a few years. Billing errors, fees etc, have really irrated customers so the fence is jumped to Robber's.


----------



## davext

BCE has more cash than it knows what to do with. Solid, stable dividend paying company. You can expect the dividend to keep rising. I wanted to wait for it to go down but I ended up buying more at $31.85. My average cost for 600 shares is about $27.50.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Are they still a take-over candidate?
Do you see any possibility of another LBO like the one by OTPP?
I'd hate as an investor if a takeover gave me less than my average cost and I lose the stock (and dividend) because of a LBO.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Looks like corporations sitting on 2+ trillion dollars in cash have began spending big time; no wonder all are offering cash! HP/3Par in the news this time:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/hp-trumps-dells-bid-for-3par/article1681942/

Buying BAC & F.


----------



## CanXB

There is a ton of money sitting on the sidelines and I think there will be more consolidation like we are seeing now. M&A's are on the rise, but what is really out there that BCE would want or need? That is my only concern. I currently own 400 shares of BCE in a non-reg account that I am using to subsidise my mortgage. I was hoping to pick up more BCE, but after yesterdays up-tick I am now looking elsewhere. Hopefully in 3 years I will have enough equity to cover the entire payment. Times like this are great for me as I am able to buy good yielders at a low cost.

Currently I am going further overweight on CPG. I would love to buy in at $35.00 but I do not think that will happen. At 7.7% yield, paid monthly, I can be a very patient person. I also think that CPG will be taken out in the next 2 years as oil prices turn around, but right now low oil is killing these Canadian stocks. Also own VET.UN, and BNE. BNE is a great little number too, 2 divvy increases this year alone and very nice share appreciation.


----------



## Jungle

With BMO down like 5% today will the rest of the banks follow with 3Q results? 
I am on the fence with CM right now. They are doing 3Q results tomorrow and I am thinking of holding off incase this trend continues.


----------



## CanXB

I am looking very hardly at CM right now as well. as I had said this am I was lookin g to add more to my CPG holding but with it up $0.50 today and CM and BMO both down I am looking at starting a position in Canadian bank. I used to own BMO, but when I hit a double I unloaded. Now I am looking to get back in and will have some extra cash on Thursday. I am hoping this financial down trend continues all week and then I can pick and choose. Right now BMO and CM are both above 5% yields so that is a big temptation. CPG is still VERY tempting as well as MFC now that it is in my "interesting" range. And lets not forget SunLife (SLF) edging closer to a 6% yield. I think I am going to exercise som patience (very difficult for me) and wait till the end of the week. Anyone else watching anything interesting?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Jungle said:


> With BMO down like 5% today will the rest of the banks follow with 3Q results?
> I am on the fence with CM right now. They are doing 3Q results tomorrow and I am thinking of holding off incase this trend continues.


Most, if not all, the banks are expected to report below expectation earnings.
I'm expecting RY earnings to be below expectations later this week as well.
So if you are interested in RY, wait 3 more days.
However, IMO, the 5 banks are still over-valued.
I would like to pick up more BMO and BNS, but I'm waiting until later this year.
Given the way things are going, there is no rush to buy at all.
I resisted the temptation to buy MFC at $12 and change after the fall 2 weeks ago.
It's now trading well below $12.
There is no rush.....


----------



## Jungle

CanXB said:


> I am looking very hardly at CM right now as well. as I had said this am I was lookin g to add more to my CPG holding but with it up $0.50 today and CM and BMO both down I am looking at starting a position in Canadian bank. I used to own BMO, but when I hit a double I unloaded. Now I am looking to get back in and will have some extra cash on Thursday. I am hoping this financial down trend continues all week and then I can pick and choose. Right now BMO and CM are both above 5% yields so that is a big temptation. CPG is still VERY tempting as well as MFC now that it is in my "interesting" range. And lets not forget SunLife (SLF) edging closer to a 6% yield. I think I am going to exercise som patience (very difficult for me) and wait till the end of the week. Anyone else watching anything interesting?


I almost pulled the trigger on CM today when it was nearing the daily low. But as BMO came under estimates I figured there might be a trend. 

I don't trust MFC, it keeps dropping and dropping. I might buy when it hits single digits.


----------



## dogcom

Jungle Canadian financials seem to be following the lead down by the US financials as seen in XLF. I prefer just to buy XFN which I did a week ago but sold it for a small profit the other day when I saw oil taking a small dive during the day. I am thinking about taking a position again in XFN tomorrow, but in no way do I think it is anything more then a oversold buy rather then a hold.


----------



## JayRoc

Is anyone selling Potash Corp of Sask? Or should you hold?


----------



## Jungle

HaroldCrump said:


> Most, if not all, the banks are expected to report below expectation earnings.
> I'm expecting RY earnings to be below expectations later this week as well.
> So if you are interested in RY, wait 3 more days.
> However, IMO, the 5 banks are still over-valued.
> I would like to pick up more BMO and BNS, but I'm waiting until later this year.
> Given the way things are going, there is no rush to buy at all.
> I resisted the temptation to buy MFC at $12 and change after the fall 2 weeks ago.
> It's now trading well below $12.
> There is no rush.....


Yea. The negative data just keeps coming..stagflation here we come. 
CIBC up today on earnings this morning. But yes CDN banks-little pricey. 

MFC is getting close to $10..


----------



## Jungle

RY misses estimates. Price is ok, but cheaper would be better


----------



## Toronto.gal

Ditto Jungle. 

BMO lost over 6% and RY might do the same by the end of trading day.

Cisco buys:

http://newsroom.cisco.com/dlls/2010...eleases&[email protected]:+News+Releases&vs_k=1


----------



## Spidey

Made a small investment in SWS.UN - Swiss Water Decaffeinated Income Fund @$3.95

This one is trading at 0.7 times book value. No long term debt. PE is 7.67, EPS is 0.51 and it pays a dividend of 0.36 or 9.10%. There has also been some insider buying in the last few months.

Very small company so under the radar of most analysts. Very thinly traded so not always extremely liquid.

I figure with our aging bladders, decaffeinated coffee may be a steady industry.


----------



## dilbert789

Spidey said:


> Made a small investment in SWS.UN - Swiss Water Decaffeinated Income Fund @$3.95
> 
> This one is trading at 0.7 times book value. No long term debt. PE is 7.67, EPS is 0.51 and it pays a dividend of 0.36 or 9.10%. There has also been some insider buying in the last few months.
> 
> Very small company so under the radar of most analysts. Very thinly traded so not always extremely liquid.
> 
> I figure with our aging bladders, decaffeinated coffee may be a steady industry.


Just be aware of the ~14c bid/ask spread due to the low volume. That's like a year of dividend payments to buy & sell it.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Anyone find MFC interesting at these levels?


----------



## davext

FrugalTrader said:


> Anyone find MFC interesting at these levels?



Still have MFC for more than a year ago. It decimated my TFSA account.


Sold Telus on Monday, bought back today.
Sold BCE on Monday, looking to buy back.

Thinking of selling LVS to take my profits after great earnings report!


----------



## Belguy

A sudden drop in a single stock can sometimes have a devastating effect on a portfolio.

That's one advantage of investing in ETF's!


----------



## Toronto.gal

FrugalTrader said:


> Anyone find MFC interesting at these levels?


MFC posted a 2.4 billion loss in August and is expected to post 1.4 billion loss next month, so I am waiting before jumping in again, could go down to $11+ again.

Bought RY today @ $54.95.


----------



## Jungle

FrugalTrader said:


> Anyone find MFC interesting at these levels?





Toronto.gal said:


> MFC posted a 2.4 billion loss in August and is expected to post 1.4 billion loss next month, so I am waiting before jumping in again, could go down to $11+ again.
> 
> Bought RY today @ $54.95.




I own _one_ share of MFC through a private transfer and did that with intentions of waiting for a certain price point. Also wanted to play with DRIPS. 

Manulife is reporting Q3 on Nov 4 and I wrote that down in my schedule book to watch very closely. 8Am I'll be checking that out before the markets open. . Natioal Post was reporting that they expected another big loss as Toronto Gal posted. However, I might buy through brokerage (not drip) if they post another loss on Nov 4. This is based on speculative bet based on price, not that the company is recently doing well and is a good company to invest in. 

That share will tank again if they post this expected big loss. Watch out for that dividend and don't count on it. EPS is negative to pay that from earnings. This will be like the 3 losses in the last 4Qs.


----------



## Jungle

Belguy said:


> A sudden drop in a single stock can sometimes have a devastating effect on a portfolio.
> 
> That's one advantage of investing in ETF's!


And risk going bankrupt too. But if you own a handful of stocks, it can help as you're not putting all your eggs in one company.


----------



## Jungle

I will also be keeping my eye on Rogers. That share has come down a few dollars since q3 results, company is still solid but has lots of competition. But Rogers is just huge on the plate so not to sure if competition is _really_ a great concern.


----------



## LOST

Bought some CPG @ 36.75 and some XHB.


----------



## peterk

been buying COS.UN. Considering making an investment in TAP (Molson Coors) and thinking of selling my MFC at a loss...


----------



## FrugalTrader

The issue with the expected loss is that it's already priced into the current price. It's all about if they surprise to the upside or downside in their reporting period. Stay tuned!


----------



## humble_pie

gasfrac in the speculative mode. Woohoo.

i'll pass on mfc for the time being ... frugal says it's all about if they surprise to the upside or downside ... but analysts are saying they're likely to surprise to the downside until well into 2011 ... div is good though.

a conservative investment could be ba.un whose dividend yield after they convert on jan 1/11 will be about 7.50% on today's prices .. many theorize that bce will take them out eventually for the portion they don't own already ... what concerns me is that even though the conversion & future dividend of $1.90 were announced some time ago, nevertheless there could be a kneejerk reaction when the reality happens in early january. Other good-looking unit trusts with announced dividends might undergo a similar kneejerk down. There's no historical precedent for this, so it's difficult to predict.

i rolled my US puts in pot & rimm once again. I don't know what derek foster did wrong but a judicious small selection of uncovered short puts plus adequate margin or cash to cover them is enormously rewarding. What could have happened with foster is that he got assigned but didn't have enough margin. That'll kill. If that was the case he was a fool to let it happen. Short puts have to be chosen & monitored carefully.


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> i rolled my US puts in pot & rimm once again. I don't know what derek foster did wrong but a judicious small selection of uncovered short puts plus adequate margin or cash to cover them is enormously rewarding. What could have happened with foster is that he got assigned but didn't have enough margin. That'll kill. If that was the case he was a fool to let it happen.


Do brokerages (Canadian) actually allow individual investors naked putting like this?
We had a similar discussion on another thread but that was in context of RRSP.
Even in an unregistered margin trading account, don't you have to have either cash or available margin to support all your open positions?


----------



## humble_pie

some brokerages do. If you would be at iTrade it would be my belief that they do allow.

client needs to be a level 4 or 5 plus have sufficient margin. Please note that margin is generated by the aggregate of holdings in the account. As for cash i usually keep that, not at broker, but elsewhere in a hisa.


----------



## Toronto.gal

FrugalTrader said:


> The issue with the expected loss is that it's already priced into the current price. It's all about if they surprise to the upside or downside in their reporting period. Stay tuned!


Yes, and with this very thought in mind, I'm also wondering about BP, who is reporting on November 2nd. I recently bought shares in that company in the high $30's and wonder if I should sell now [currently @$40.50].


----------



## CanXB

Just added to my position in PMT after a beating in the market.

As for BP, I have owned it for a while and added to my position twice when they were down. I am optimistic. I will wait it out and see when and where the dividend comes back at. There was always talk of Q next year so we will see.


----------



## MoneyMaker

Long BAC, C.. missed out on AIG


----------



## dilbert789

MoneyMaker said:


> Long BAC, C.. missed out on AIG


Sometimes when I think of investing I have a high BAC also... wait, thats something else...


----------



## el oro

CanXB said:


> Just added to my position in PMT after a beating in the market.


Ditto. Nat gas bottom may be complete.


----------



## warp

I recently increased my position in HCBK...Hudson City Bank in the US;

Well managed.....great div.....long term hold for me.

Thinking of buying some BCE, CPG, and SU...and RY


----------



## Jungle

TA profits drop 43% geeze there goes all the gains over the last 3 months. 
Now just going to dollar cost average by buying TD international index e fund. Will help get the international exposure in our portfolio.


----------



## Greyhound86

warp said:


> I recently increased my position in HCBK...Hudson City Bank in the US;
> 
> Well managed.....great div.....long term hold for me.
> 
> Thinking of buying some BCE, CPG, and SU...and RY


I haven't paid much attention to US Banks other than the news you hear on the Citi, BOA, WellsFargo etc.

But after I saw your post I found a favorable report from S&P on HCBK.

I am overweight energy (have lots of CPG), utilities and pipelines and underweight financials so I need to get things more balanced.


----------



## dogcom

$1600 Gold by 2011 I just flipped HNU this week for some fast money but I also believe Nat Gas could have bottomed for now. I believe it will go higher as winter comes in and buying picks up in the now instead of the future as we normally buy at the start of September. I also flipped for quick cash in September but I didn't like the inventory levels and decided to take the fast cash and step aside.

With the amount of gas around it will still be better to short it except not now.


----------



## warp

Jungle said:


> TA profits drop 43% geeze there goes all the gains over the last 3 months.
> Now just going to dollar cost average by buying TD international index e fund. Will help get the international exposure in our portfolio.


Like you, I own TA in several accounts, and was disappointed too.....but like most of my holdings , this is a long term hold,( and collect the dividends), so hopefully the next reporting will be better.

If you want to go international, and if you dont mind playing the US dollar rebound , might I suggest Vanguard ETF's for you...

VTI.....Vanguard total world etf

VT.....Vanguard total US market etf

Both are very, very broad, and have low, low expense ratios.

Just a thought for you......not that I'm a guru or anything.

Good luck.


----------



## NorthernRaven

warp said:


> VTI.....Vanguard total world etf
> 
> VT.....Vanguard total US market etf


I think you've got those reversed - VTI is the US fund, and VT is Total World.

The US just _thinks_ it is the entire world...


----------



## GeldOsterreich

Just got AEM.TO a week or more ago. Added it to my 100% mining portfolio LOL.


----------



## davext

humble_pie said:


> gasfrac in the speculative mode. Woohoo.
> 
> i'll pass on mfc for the time being ... frugal says it's all about if they surprise to the upside or downside ... but analysts are saying they're likely to surprise to the downside until well into 2011 ... div is good though.
> 
> a conservative investment could be ba.un whose dividend yield after they convert on jan 1/11 will be about 7.50% on today's prices .. many theorize that bce will take them out eventually for the portion they don't own already ... what concerns me is that even though the conversion & future dividend of $1.90 were announced some time ago, nevertheless there could be a kneejerk reaction when the reality happens in early january. Other good-looking unit trusts with announced dividends might undergo a similar kneejerk down. There's no historical precedent for this, so it's difficult to predict.
> 
> i rolled my US puts in pot & rimm once again. I don't know what derek foster did wrong but a judicious small selection of uncovered short puts plus adequate margin or cash to cover them is enormously rewarding. What could have happened with foster is that he got assigned but didn't have enough margin. That'll kill. If that was the case he was a fool to let it happen. Short puts have to be chosen & monitored carefully.


Analysts say that MFC will probably surprise to the downside? That sounds like it won't be a surprise at all.. lol 

I wish MFC would go back up, I've cut some losses but still hold some.

I worked for Manulife as a summer student for 2 summers a long time ago.


----------



## davext

Greyhound86 said:


> I haven't paid much attention to US Banks other than the news you hear on the Citi, BOA, WellsFargo etc.
> 
> But after I saw your post I found a favorable report from S&P on HCBK.
> 
> I am overweight energy (have lots of CPG), utilities and pipelines and underweight financials so I need to get things more balanced.


Is CPG really that great? I've held this for more than a year and haven't seen much upside.


----------



## Jungle

Watching TRP tomorrow as they release 3Q. Price has been coming down and I missed out back in August. 

Keeping a close eye on Rogers. This just keeps coming down and it may be a good price if it goes down another 1% or so. 

D-day for MFC on Thursday. I would love to buy a little of this, if it drops again.

Algonquin Power, 3Q on Nov 12, may not be a bad price but the div seems to be above EPS?? 

Anyone buy X back in the late summer? Dam man I missed out on that one, it's up like $7 share now just like when I missed out on CM last 2Q results lol. Nice div for a SM account. 

AGF.B up 22% since summer purchase, not including dividend.


----------



## Greyhound86

davext said:


> Is CPG really that great? I've held this for more than a year and haven't seen much upside.


CPG will release their 3rd quarter report later this week. 

They are still growing and using new technology to produce more oil per well, cash flow should keep paying the dividend, good netback, good balance sheet and lots of future drilling (8? years worth).

Heard some opinions say the stock is fully valued and its price will follow the price of oil. 

Seems to be a popular pick of most experts on BNN. 

Will be interesting to see what the 3rd quarter report and update says. 

Sorry I cant provide any more usuefull info than that. Their news releases on their webpage give a good overview.


----------



## davext

Greyhound86 said:


> CPG will release their 3rd quarter report later this week.
> 
> They are still growing and using new technology to produce more oil per well, cash flow should keep paying the dividend, good netback, good balance sheet and lots of future drilling (8? years worth).
> 
> Heard some opinions say the stock is fully valued and its price will follow the price of oil.
> 
> Seems to be a popular pick of most experts on BNN.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what the 3rd quarter report and update says.
> 
> Sorry I cant provide any more usuefull info than that. Their news releases on their webpage give a good overview.


Thanks! It's becoming more difficult to find value.


----------



## humble_pie

i too am a fan of cpg. It's a unique & special canadian success story. Another mini-chapter unfolding this month as both enbridge and plains all-american pipeline announce rival bids to extend pipeline networks through the bakken fields in saskatchewan & north dakota.

some are fazed by the lack of upside over the past year. But the same is true of the entire energy sector. Seems unfair to single out crescent point.

cpg has diversified into other geological plays in saskatchewan & alberta, is not totally dependent upon the bakken.

its dividend is highest, i believe, among the big energy common stocks. It's a rare case of young company plus hi dividend plus excellent growth prospects.

If coasting on the dividend isn't enough, any investor could set up to sell some calls on the stock to gain extra income.


----------



## Jungle

Anyone buying before "The Fed" says how much their spending/buying?


----------



## Riff Raff

Jungle said:


> Anyone buying before "The Fed" says how much their spending/buying?


wish I had! the stocks I follow all rebounded or improved after the announcement.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Looks like MFC had a terrible quarterly earnings report today, but not as bad as expected as it gapped up this morning.


----------



## Jungle

FrugalTrader said:


> Looks like MFC had a terrible quarterly earnings report today, but not as bad as expected as it gapped up this morning.


I know, stocks are so weird, MFC reports 976 million dollar loss, but it was less than analysts expected, so stock is up 9% lol


----------



## davext

I needed a little bit of hope for MFC today, it has decimated my TFSA account.


----------



## Jungle

It's got to be bottoming sometime, so maybe dollar cost average on the way down? WOuld have been nice to pick up at $11.XX share to even some loss. 

But I don't know how long that company can run, if they keep posting losses. They just bought some huge building too. 

Anyway. I'm about to cost them some more money, I have to go fill a prescription for the wife. Benefits are with Manulife.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Jungle said:


> It's got to be bottoming sometime, so maybe dollar cost average on the way down? WOuld have been nice to pick up at $11.XX share to even some loss.


IMHO, it already bottomed out at $11.27 back in Aug.
If you wanna buy, wait for a few days.
Right now, it's a rising tide lifting all boats.
This will pullback a few cents, but I don't think it'll go down to $11.xx unless there is a big overall correction.


----------



## peterk

peterk said:


> and thinking of selling my MFC at a loss


phew... glad I didn't think about that too hard!


----------



## andrewf

I was thinking about that too. Up another 5% this morning... I'm getting close to my average cost for what it's worth.


----------



## jason26

I bought MFC at a low in my short-term trading account. Figured I wouldn't mind owning it long if it didn't come up very fast, but its up nearly 18% for me now.. Tough call, sell or go long.


----------



## Jungle

Bought a little TRP today for my SM account. If it goes down a lot more, I will just add to the position. 

Keeping my eye on Bell and Rogers. Need some telecom exposure. 

Tough call on what to do with MLC.


----------



## davext

jason26 said:


> I bought MFC at a low in my short-term trading account. Figured I wouldn't mind owning it long if it didn't come up very fast, but its up nearly 18% for me now.. Tough call, sell or go long.


There will be a lot of sellers as it tries to go up but I'm long on it since I've held it for more than a year already.


----------



## Jungle

Please BCE come down lol


----------



## Jon_Snow

Been waiting for a correction that hasn't occured so I finally got back into the market... been an fan of Claymore ETF's for a while so I just bought 3400 shares of CDZ. Next up, some U.S. based ETF exposure...


----------



## Jungle

Bought some BCE for our SM account    Love that juicey divv


----------



## warp

JUNGLE:

Good luck with your BCE buy...

Ive been watching it for a long time...and am quite angry at myself for not buying under $30.

However, I too am going to bite, get that nice dividend, and hold long term.


----------



## Jungle

warp said:


> JUNGLE:
> 
> Good luck with your BCE buy...
> 
> Ive been watching it for a long time...and am quite angry at myself for not buying under $30.
> 
> However, I too am going to bite, get that nice dividend, and hold long term.


Thanks  It was $30 before they upped the divvy, so I doubt we will see those levels now. It's still a solid player. 

Don't be angry, who would have known the TSX would be at 13,000 back in August? Can't time the markets and knowing when to buy stocks at the lowest price is not _that_ easy.


----------



## m3s

warp said:


> JUNGLE:
> 
> Good luck with your BCE buy...
> 
> Ive been watching it for a long time...and am quite angry at myself for not buying under $30.
> 
> However, I too am going to bite, get that nice dividend, and hold long term.



BCE was my first stock purchase a year ago when Wind mobile was announced. Shame on me for selling

I'm enjoying the dividends from SJR and I'm watching for RCI and BCE to drop a bit more.


----------



## davext

Everyone is waiting for a correction for BCE that may not come for a while. I bought more today at 32 something.


----------



## peterk

I'm going to start buying Telefonica instead of the canadian providers. I think it has better prosepects for international growth, and pays out a heck of a dividend to boot.


----------



## Sustainable PF

I'd love to buy right now.

I know it makes little sense to buy in our RRSP but this might be our most viable way to buy on this stock tmrw. (I/we just moved our RRSP holdings @ CIBC to QT for a measly $45 (yea, it's worse elsewhere). I didn't lose much % of the RRSP.


----------



## davext

What's so good about Telefonica?

I'd rather have VOD and VZ instead.


----------



## warp

DAVEXT:

I am also eyeing TEF.....Telefonica....have been for a few months.

It has a worldwide presence , and is expanding in central and south America.

the dividend is good,,,but not predictable, as they pay twice a year if I remember correctly...and not always the same amount.

By the way, I do own VOD and VZ.....(as well as T)....and have done pretty weel with them...they all pay nice dividends, and I love seeing those paymenst going into my account!

All are long term holds, as would be Telefonica, if I ever do bite.


----------



## peterk

Just jumped on TEF this morning. Their expansion into the southern americas is what interests me the most, as I feel that as the continent develops further economically the cell providers will be able to start jacking up their currently low prices in the region. Warp, their dividend is not predictable in the sense that it has always been higher than the previous one!  atleast for the last 6 years.
Vodafone's dividends is truely erratic it seems, which steered me away. I'm hesitant of VZ because they haven't seemed to be able to turn a decent profit in the last 5 quarters.


----------



## Toronto.gal

peterk said:


> Just jumped on TEF this morning. Their expansion into the southern americas is what interests me the most.


I have a great interest in the stock as well given its interest & stake in Brazil's largest wireless co. 

I was waiting for the stock to go to $70, however, at $73+, it does not look bad at all given that a week ago it was above $80. Kevin O'Leary loves TEF for its rich dividend; I heard him pick this stock a couple of months ago or so when it was in the low $60's, I should have jumped sooner, but better late than never.


----------



## peterk

haha, I also remember O'leary touting TEF back in July which is when it was first put on my radar. Unfortuately my don't-listen-to-people-on-TV spidey senses kicked in and I passed at the time...


----------



## Toronto.gal

I debated all day between CSCO and TEF and finally decided to buy the former as I could not resist the -17% drop.

Any thoughts on National Bank of Greece (NBG) and Bank of Ireland (IRE). The EU budget talks are not going that well.


----------



## m3s

I got TEF when it was at $70 the last time and I'm quite happy to hold it

Not sure what to buy now though


----------



## MoneyMaker

Toronto.gal said:


> I debated all day between CSCO and TEF and finally decided to buy the former as I could not resist the -17% drop.
> 
> Any thoughts on National Bank of Greece (NBG) and Bank of Ireland (IRE). The EU budget talks are not going that well.


I have CSCO valued around $24-28 which doesn't give much of a margin of safety purchased at $20 imo... however $15 would be a nice entry

It's not in my circle of competance anyhow..


----------



## Greyhound86

Bought some more energy stocks. Emerge (EME), Primary (PIE), Donneybrook (DEI), SecondWave (SCS) and Angle (NGL).

I am overweight energy stocks in my non-registered account but it is only a small portion of my overall investments and I enjoy following the small/medium producers and explorers.


----------



## JayRoc

I can't seem to find much that's cheap out there....I bought some zjg recently 
(probably way too late on the gold trend), but otherwise I'm not feeling comfortable in the markets right now.


----------



## m3s

Greyhound86 said:


> I am overweight energy stocks in my non-registered account but it is only a small portion of my overall investments and I enjoy following the small/medium producers and explorers.


What do you use to follow them?


----------



## Belguy

Any thoughts on the all-new Claymore Broad Commodity ETF:

http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/a-tour-of-etfs-claymore-broad-commodity-etf-cbr/


----------



## warp

Toronto.gal said:


> I debated all day between CSCO and TEF and finally decided to buy the former as I could not resist the -17% drop.
> 
> Any thoughts on National Bank of Greece (NBG) and Bank of Ireland (IRE). The EU budget talks are not going that well.



I bought some NBG..( national bank of Greece ), a few months ago with my "gambling money"..Im down a bit , but am thinking of buying more, as this is a long term speculative play for me.....thinking it can get back to $15+ once all this mess clears up. Still its strictly a gamble,,not an "investment".

I also bought some AIB..Allied Irish bank....but last year, so I paid more than I should of ...funny thing is though that at one point I was up 100% + on it but didnt sell due to my irrartional greed ( we NEVER learn!!)

Anyway, I close my nose and just hold them both.....till 2015 at least.

good luck

PS" havent bought TEF yet..but its on my mind.


----------



## andrewf

Belguy said:


> Any thoughts on the all-new Claymore Broad Commodity ETF:
> 
> http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/a-tour-of-etfs-claymore-broad-commodity-etf-cbr/


Sounds really promising. There are few good ways to get direct commodity exposure, so it would be good if this managed to grant that exposure without too much loss due to rolling contracts. We'll have to see. I'm watching and waiting.


----------



## Belguy

I have heard that some of the large emerging markets countries are trying to cool their economies and that this will reduce the demand for commodities in the years ahead.

Sound plausible?


----------



## Toronto.gal

warp said:


> Anyway, I close my nose and just hold them both.....till 2015 at least.


Thanks for your comments Warp!

"Gambling money" you say, however, I prefer to call it "calculated investing". My appetite & limit for this type of investments is not unreasonable & like you, I would hold these long term. At any rate, AIB, IRE & NBG are intriguing PIIGS' investments for sure. Good luck to you too!

Next stock on my list is PETROLEO BRASILEIRO - [PBR] as for many reasons, Brazil is my emerging market favourite; predicted to be the fifth largest economy by 2016 from current ninth place.


----------



## warp

Torontogal:

I find "emerging markets" to be a handfull...so Im not sure I would put all that allocation into just one country...your favorite, Brazil.

May be better to own all emerging thru an etf, then overweight Brazil.

One good thing about Brazil is that as far as I know, and I think I'm ciorrect here, Brazil does NOT withhold taxes on dividends paid to foriegn owners of Brazilian stocks,..( UK also )

Thats a distinct bonus, and reduces paperwork if you own these shares outside a registered account.

As a quick afterthought, worrying about "foreign taxes withheld", which I HATE, has caused me not to buy several stocks in the past , and these decisons has come back to haunt me
Several examples include not buying Phillips Elec..which would withhold 35% taxes at $15, and not buying some of the US mlp's like Kinder Morgan, which had great yields and were at low low prices last year, becuase the US govt withhold 30%, instead of the regular 15% for common shares.

These decisions , made mainly due to withholding taxes, ending up costing me lots in potential capital gains....but even to this day I hesitate to buy stocks in countries that withhold more than 15%.

An example is Royal Dutch Shell shares , which to me, look good right now
If you buy the "A" shares held in Denmark....Withholding is 30%
If you buy the "B" shares held in the UK.......withholding taxes are zero!


----------



## Toronto.gal

warp said:


> May be better to own all emerging thru an etf, then overweight Brazil.
> 
> One good thing about Brazil is that as far as I know, and I think I'm correct here, Brazil does NOT withhold taxes on dividends paid to foreign owners of Brazilian stocks,..( UK also ).


You're right, the emerging market is pretty large and while Brazil is my favourite based on all the readings I have done, it's not the only one I buy, so no worries! And yes, Brazil has a 15% withholding tax, at least it does on the companies I have, such as Vale. But you're correct about UK.! 

Regarding ETF's, I have not been interested in them in the past as I found them somewhat confusing, however, I am warming up to them & exploring some possibilities at present, but maybe I waited too long.


----------



## OptsyEagle

If you like Brazil you really want to take a close look at Companhia de Saneamento Basico (SBS). This is Brazil's only water utility. It really is a great emerging markets business and it only trades at a little over 6 times earnings. It monopolizes the business of providing clean potable water and sewage removal and with the state of things in Brazil, it could grow its profits by 10%to 15% per year for the next 20 years, just by internal improvements to their infrastructure.


----------



## Larry6417

I own emerging markets through an inexpensive Vanguard ETF (VWO). I recently sold POT before the feds turned down (or at least delayed) the takeover bid. I'm looking to buy back in, but I'm waiting for a lower price. I LOVE the agricultural story. The fundamentals arguing for higher ag commodities prices are overwhelming.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks OptsyEagle! I remember an Egyptian friend telling me once that in her corner of the world, the fight is for water and not oil and never forgot that! 

POT is holding strong considering the latest news!


----------



## Jungle

Watching RY. Profit fell 9% for RBC on earnings report, fell below expectations. Also watching Rogers. Interested in some junk bond ETFs. US futures down on jobs report too.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Given that on Q3, RY declined due to more exposure to the European debt crisis than the balance of banks, I figured Q4 would not be much better and hence I sold 1/2 my shares yesterday at $55.70 [purchased for $53]. I sold on the relatively safe assumption that I would be able to pick them up again today at same or lower price, and as I write this, the stock is at same price as I bought last February [$53].

BMO, which also got hammered last Q, is the one that I find more unpredictable, but I will take my chances on this one and stay put, which is opposite of what I did last Q. BMO will report on Dec.7th.

Bought TEF/IRE.


----------



## Potato

I've had a bid in on CHL.UN (Canadian Helicopters) all week. Missed getting filled by pennies a few days ago; now up ~7% from my bid, and wondering if I should just leave it as is and hope that since it's illiquid it might jump down to fill me, or if I should chase it up (I hate chasing things up, especially that much).

Haven't had time to parse the bank results yet. The top-line retail looked ok, but my underlying worry is how much the RE slowdown will affect them. Based on the headline numbers, it's looking like the answer is "not much" so far... anyway, I'm underweight banks for now, but will probably dive in if/when I feel reassured that their income statements as well as their balance sheets are secure even in the face of a TO/Van housing downturn (or equivalently, that they're cheap enough to take the risk).

Rogers I'm pretty ambivalent on... they were priced so long for so much growth, and I really think that the big growth opportunities are pretty much gone for them. They're finally starting to take on more of a utility-like P/E (complete with dividend) so I'm warming up to it, but I'm a cheap ******* and am hoping/waiting for low $30's to buy.


----------



## plen

After a few weeks of reading tutorials and educating myself I took my first plunge into stocks yesterday with a bit of gambling money.

CIM
FLL
SWY.TO

Most of my research on these selections was probably not entirely adequate but I figured I am doing better making somewhat educated selections than going all in with aces and having QJs knock me out with two pair.


----------



## humble_pie

is anyone considering how to short F5 networks FFIV and/or Open Table OPEN. Nosebleeders.

i don't short but would do this thru option spreads.


----------



## Lephturn

humble_pie said:


> is anyone considering how to short F5 networks FFIV and/or Open Table OPEN. Nosebleeders.
> 
> i don't short but would do this thru option spreads.


I wouldn't short either of these right now. ESPECIALLY not F5. You would have to be crazy looking at how strong this stock is. It's one of the high-fliers that all the funds want to show in their reports at the end of the year. Now if it starts to break down through some support and turns some technical indicators red, then maybe it would be a decent short-term short candidate - but right now FFIV is a seriously strong looking stock.

OPEN is a bit less of a rocket ship, but still looking strong.


----------



## Jungle

Wow Roger's tanked today, still did not buy and Ry didn't really go down as much as I thought.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Jungle said:


> Wow Roger's tanked today, still did not buy and Ry didn't really go down as much as I thought.


Yeah, the banks are fully priced in, IMO.
This missed earnings is just noise.
The best time to buy Canadian banks was between Oct 2008 and Mar 2009.
I believe even the possibility of dividend bumps is priced in.
I'm just collecting the dividends from my existing holdings, not buying more.


----------



## ramy98

Gold & Silver Bullion

Gold miners too...

Thats about it.


----------



## warp

Bought Royal Bank.

As with most of my holdings, this is a long term hold.

Canada's biggest bank, ( and best run?).....going through a rough patch.....best time to buy


I am looking at Capital Power income fund....wondering if perhaps they have too much debt.

Anyone here have any views/ thougts on it?

thanks


----------



## mutzy

I recently purchased an interesting fertilizer play (stock)
V.AMZ located in Brazil.
It has gone up 25%. If this works ,there will be a big upside.
I'm not recommending this stock as it is in the developing stage
which of coarse is risky.
I have a portfolio of blue chip and less risky stocks,but I do tend to 
invest in $5.00 dollar and less in my tax free savings acc.
(T.BXI,T.DM,T.UUU,T.VTR,V.ROI)
lol


----------



## warp

Just bought Abbott Labs

Put in a bid to buy Lockheed Martin......didnt get filled.

Also, any ideas from you guys and gals about Capital Power income fund?
Do they have too much debt?


----------



## Financial Cents

@warp - nice buy, I own ABT as well.

http://myownadvisor.blogspot.com/p/portfolio-considerations.html


----------



## andrewf

One thing that I am keeping my eye on is the inverse VIX ETP space. There are now two ETNs that offer this exposure, XXV and XIV. The former has been around for a couple months longer, and the latter seems to have more sensitivity.

I think these are interesting, because owning VXX has been an astonishly terrible investment proposition in the past while, losing 90% of its value in the past year and a half. This is because of cantango in the futures market for VIX. This sounds like a trade I wouldn't mind being on the opposite side of. Of course, XXV and XIV are not perfect inverses of the 1x ETF. So, I'm watching to see how these things perform in the event of a spike in the VIX.


----------



## clovis8

:

KO (Coca cola)
SU (Suncor)
CM (CIBC)
PNP.TO (Pine Tree Investing): this one is pure speculation they invest in micro and small cap mining and drilling companies.


----------



## furgy

Large chunk of LAC.
Still aquiring more KLH as my swing trading profits allow.

Bought MNKD on Thursday , will probably sell today.


----------



## atrp2biz

andrewf said:


> I think these are interesting, because owning VXX has been an astonishly terrible investment proposition in the past while, losing 90% of its value in the past year and a half. This is because of cantango in the futures market for VIX. This sounds like a trade I wouldn't mind being on the opposite side of. Of course, XXV and XIV are not perfect inverses of the 1x ETF. So, I'm watching to see how these things perform in the event of a spike in the VIX.


Futures are mark-to-market and zero capital is required. The ETFs that track various indices using futures would thus have substantial capital to allocate towards short-term treasurys. I would think that this would offset any contango (as contango is determined based on the avoided cost of investment at the risk-free rate).


----------



## davext

furgy said:


> Large chunk of LAC.
> Still aquiring more KLH as my swing trading profits allow.
> 
> Bought MNKD on Thursday , will probably sell today.


Hey Furgy, why are you selling so soon? The big day for MNKD is Dec 29th? 

I've been holding on to it for a while, up about $1/share. I was thinking of selling it just before the 29th if there is a good run up.


----------



## andrewf

atrp2biz said:


> Futures are mark-to-market and zero capital is required. The ETFs that track various indices using futures would thus have substantial capital to allocate towards short-term treasurys. I would think that this would offset any contango (as contango is determined based on the avoided cost of investment at the risk-free rate).


How do you explain the substantial drag on these futures ETFs, then? Say, GAS, VXX, etc. Natgas spot prices are about flat to slightly positive on a year ago, but the ETF got slaughtered.

There is also a risk premium in VIX futures, of course.


----------



## atrp2biz

andrewf said:


> How do you explain the substantial drag on these futures ETFs, then? Say, GAS, VXX, etc. Natgas spot prices are about flat to slightly positive on a year ago, but the ETF got slaughtered.
> 
> There is also a risk premium in VIX futures, of course.


Natural gas ETFs settle front month, not spot. Look up front month prices compared to last year.

Risk premium on VIX futures? I believe risk premiums are implied through options, not futures. One should be clear in differentiating premiums to expectations. For example, in December, spot prices are higher than futures for delivery in April, as the discount on lower expected prices in the shoulder months more than offset cost of carry premiums that would typically result in contango.


----------



## furgy

davext said:


> Hey Furgy, why are you selling so soon? The big day for MNKD is Dec 29th?
> 
> I've been holding on to it for a while, up about $1/share. I was thinking of selling it just before the 29th if there is a good run up.


It was showing a little weakness this morning , I like to get out with a sure thing and move on.

Put my profits into KLH and Got back into TKO this morning.

I wouldn't hold on to MNKD too long personally , approval is almost assured and may be priced in by now , biotech news traders are getting quicker all the time , when the profit taking comes , it can leave you behind very quickly.

JMHO


----------



## davext

I'm still hoping MNKD goes to at least $10. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Jungle

I want to buy CHB junk bond etf, but not sure at this price.


----------



## Jungle

Bought RY and Rogers for SM account. Stock portfolio at 20k now, was up about 18% before adding these new positions.


----------



## larry81

Equities at two years high, bonds going to the drain... where can i invest 

It seem that only EAFE zone is undervalued now...


----------



## furgy

Dave , good move , MNKD , I had something else to get into , ****!!! , wish I had held another day.

Keep up the good work , just remember yer uncle Furgy.


----------



## clovis8

ZAGG at $8.09

They make the invishield you see on so many iPhone and other phones and several iPhone cases. They also have a patent for a new phone waterproofing technology which will be released next year. 

They have no debt, a good balance sheet and 3 years of sales and EPS growth.


----------



## davext

furgy said:


> Dave , good move , MNKD , I had something else to get into , ****!!! , wish I had held another day.
> 
> Keep up the good work , just remember yer uncle Furgy.


I'm just holding on to it because I don't have much skin in the game. Since they haven't had any news, I can only assume that people are just trying to get into it before the 29th. I might be inclined to sell before the news release but like I said, I don't really have much to win or lose on this but my cost is $6.50/share.


----------



## davext

clovis8 said:


> ZAGG at $8.09
> 
> They make the invishield you see on so many iPhone and other phones and several iPhone cases. They also have a patent for a new phone waterproofing technology which will be released next year.
> 
> They have no debt, a good balance sheet and 3 years of sales and EPS growth.


I love the invishield, I have used it on my iphone since last year and i haven't had any real issues with it. But is anyone interested in buying this company? 3M maybe?


----------



## furgy

furgy said:


> It was showing a little weakness this morning , I like to get out with a sure thing and move on.
> 
> Put my profits into KLH and Got back into TKO this morning.
> 
> I wouldn't hold on to MNKD too long personally , approval is almost assured and may be priced in by now , biotech news traders are getting quicker all the time , when the profit taking comes , it can leave you behind very quickly.
> 
> JMHO


Looks like I got out in time , hope you sold at a profit Dave , looks like it fell off a cliff.

I haven't seen any new news , wonder what's causing the big selloff.

That's what I mean about being left behind , I learned the hard way.


----------



## davext

what the heck happened today with MNKD? It looks like it had it's own flash crash but it's back to where to close to where it ended yesterday. 

so flaky


----------



## clovis8

davext said:


> I love the invishield, I have used it on my iphone since last year and i haven't had any real issues with it. But is anyone interested in buying this company? 3M maybe?


I dont think it is so much about them getting bought out but their new waterproofing technology is pretty amazing. See a video here:

http://www.gadgetell.com/tech/comment/waterproof-gadgets-on-the-way-invisibleshield-maker-zagg-gets-some-waterpro/


I cant see how this does not make a ton of cash when they release it sometime early in 2011.


----------



## davext

clovis8 said:


> I dont think it is so much about them getting bought out but their new waterproofing technology is pretty amazing. See a video here:
> 
> 
> I cant see how this does not make a ton of cash when they release it sometime early in 2011.


Sounds expensive, and it sounds like people can't apply it on their own unlike the invisishield. 

It is AMAZING though. 

There must be a lot of applications for this.


----------



## clovis8

davext said:


> Sounds expensive, and it sounds like people can't apply it on their own unlike the invisishield.
> 
> It is AMAZING though.
> 
> There must be a lot of applications for this.


I am thinking apple licenses it perhaps.


----------



## MoneyMaker

Bought AAB-T a few days ago... book value = 1.20, Value of portfolio securities = .90, zero debt, excellent and transparent management with a proven track record.. great margin of safety at 0.60


----------



## Toronto.gal

Will pick up more RY stocks today as it continues to decrease. Also STD‎ [Banco Santander] a little later if it continues to go down.


----------



## warp

Toronto.gal said:


> Will pick up more RY stocks today as it continues to decrease. Also STD‎ [Banco Santander] a little later if it continues to go down.


Toronto Gal:

Seems like we think alike......I bought some RY just recently, ( and may add if it falls a bit more),

And I have been eyeing STD for quite a while....feel dumb to not have bought last week when it went to the mid 9's...but we may have another chance.

I did buy ABBOTT LABS last week....Tried ti get Lockheed but didnt get filled,,,and it went up $2.00 the next day.....sometimes you just gotta pay those extra few cents to get what you want!.....and m eyeing KMB

All pay reasonable divs.


----------



## atrp2biz

Bought Great Canadian Gaming today with gambling money I didn't know what to do with--how fitting.


----------



## fersure

atrp2biz said:


> Bought Great Canadian Gaming today with gambling money I didn't know what to do with--how fitting.


I've been having a good look at Gamehost, which owns Deerfoot Casino in Calgary (amongst others). Low P/E, good yield, and generally a good ROI.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*


warp said:



Toronto Gal: Seems like we think alike......I bought some RY just recently, ( and may add if it falls a bit more),

And I have been eyeing STD for quite a while....feel dumb to not have bought last week when it went to the mid 9's...but we may have another chance.

Click to expand...

*


warp said:


> ******************
> Great minds think alike I guess!
> 
> RY definitely a good buy. As for the dumb part, haven't we all been there, how about asking for a crystal ball for Christmas?!
> 
> Regarding STD, I did not buy yesterday as the price went up, but perhaps in the days ahead it will slid further as the European crisis is far from over with many credit rating cuts & threats of cuts happening this week. As well, not too many positive news seemed to have come out of yesterday's EU Summit, so I'll just wait for now.
> 
> Other foreign banks on my watch-list are BBVA, which has lost about 50% to date and another from my favourite emerging market: BSBR [Banco Santander Brasil], or as we spell it, Brazil! Lots happening in this country in the next few years, 2014 FIFA World Cup & the 2016 Summer Olympics.
> 
> Your thoughts on TAO‎ - TAG OIL LTD? ‎
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat Racer

Looks like BMO could be a good buying opportunity today...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Toronto.gal

The price dropped because of the purchase of Marshall & Ilsley bank. I own shares and IMO, still a bargain by the measure of its dividends and other factors. Also like that they have incorporated in China.

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/12/17/bmo-to-acquire-marshall-ilsley-for-4-1-billion/?ref=business


----------



## dogcom

You also have to wait until 2013 before they expect it to be accretive to earnings.


----------



## Rat Racer

Is the price drop because they diluted the share price by issuing new shares to execute the acquisition or because the market didn't like the acquisition?


----------



## dogcom

I am thinking the market doesn't like acquisitions because the market is in a buy now think less of the future mode right now. This is because of the Fed money printing and all the sovereign debt crisis still out there and also the threat of rising interest rates and inflation and so on. So people I think are willing to party now and buy stocks as we have seen since August but are not comfortable thinking of the future like the people in Berlin must have felt like during the cold war. Of course give it a few weeks and the market will probably forget about this and go back to buying BMO like it does every other Canadian bank.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought 400 shares of RY at $51.40


----------



## davext

In regards to BMO, this is the risk with large caps that have a lot of cash now. They make these acquisitions that end up hitting the share price significantly. Like when Intel bought Symantec, or HP bought 3par, etc. etc.


----------



## atrp2biz

davext said:


> In regards to BMO, this is the risk with large caps that have a lot of cash now. They make these acquisitions that end up hitting the share price significantly. Like when Intel bought Symantec, or HP bought 3par, etc. etc.


This is true, but they have to put the capital to work some how. This is why I love companies that have a continuous share buy back program--you don't have to pay a premium on your own shares.


----------



## ct809

What's everyone's thoughts on Transocean?

I got them at $53, now it's 69, and i've been itching to sell it to buy into BMO after today's slide..


----------



## Jungle

Toppped up on some BCE and a little BMO.


----------



## humble_pie

oh my. That didn't take long. Just after 3 pm today san diego law firm robbins umeda announced investigation into conduct of marshall & ilsley's directors with a view to class action suit if directors are found to have breached their fiduciary duties by not being sufficiently diligent in the BMO takeover period & failing to shop marshall around for the best possible financial deal ...

that reminds me. On a recent dragons' den everybody's sweetheart kevin o'leary said that a lucrative pastime of his is filing gadfly lawsuits against companies in which he owns shares but has issues with boards of directors. It's lucrative because regardless of whether there's merit to his cases or not, companies will nearly always choose to settle.

sooner or later there'll be an etf whose only assets will consist of a mess of these nuisance lawsuits. Ticker symbol CLSS or CUSS or maybe PRIK.


----------



## krantcents

Spidey said:


> I thought it would be interesting and hopefully informative to start a new thread to pass on what we are buying. It would be a little more helpful if you would also provide a bit of the buy story (even if it's just a "hot tip" from a friend.).
> 
> To start off, here are a couple that I've just purchased.
> 
> Futuremed Healthcare (FMD.UN) - They are the largest provider of nursing supplies, medical supplies and equipment to nursing homes in Canada. I figure this has be a growing industry and somewhat recession proof. Provides a 9.3% dividend. P/E 13.7 P/B 1.2
> 
> Interpipelines (IPL.UN) - Utilities seem to be a conservative bet and somewhat recession resistant play in this environment. Provides a 8.1% dividend. P/E 10.6, P/B 1.9


I recently bought a small cap index fund.


----------



## fifi

*Copper*

Lots of talk about high demand for copper in the near future relative to current production; I've converted a small share of my portfolio (~2%) to buying Copper Mountain (*CUM.TO*)--they seem to have great potential in the new year, with production set to start in a few months and already have Mitsubishi buying all they produce (Mits owns 25% of the mine as well). I'll be adding to that if it drops to the low $5's in the next month or so...


----------



## marina628

I bought 100 shares of Fortis FTS a couple days ago.


----------



## atrp2biz

marina628 said:


> I bought 100 shares of Fortis FTS a couple days ago.


I think I was listening to 680 News last week and heard that Fortis has increased their dividend every year for the past 30+ years or so. Utilities might be boring, but one can't ignore their consistency.


----------



## davext

atrp2biz said:


> I think I was listening to 680 News last week and heard that Fortis has increased their dividend every year for the past 30+ years or so. Utilities might be boring, but one can't ignore their consistency.


Yes, I'd give them credit for consistency. They do raise their dividend only slightly every year which is probably very responsible management.


----------



## atrp2biz

davext said:


> Yes, I'd give them credit for consistency. They do raise their dividend only slightly every year which is probably very responsible management.


Yup. I just checked out their 10 year chart. Add on 34% to those returns to account for dividends (1.03^10) and those are impressive returns for the decade.


----------



## davext

buying some more RY at $51.04. January dividend isn't far away.


----------



## bootsie

*SPB and MBT*

Just purchased both of these.. strong dividend

SPB a little more risky. Anyone have any thoughts about either of them?


----------



## marina628

My Dad has been buying Fortis since 1985 so I took my advise from him on this one.


----------



## marina628

Can you show me how to use that tool and a link please? I am not sure how much my dad invested in 1985 but i think it was around $5000 -$10000 and he has his dividends reinvested every year.I know a few years ago it was worth $55,000 but I have not asked him recently.


----------



## marina628

Thanks got it to work !


----------



## boycapitalist

Just bought XEG @ 19.60/share


----------



## Argonaut

bootsie said:


> Just purchased both of these.. strong dividend
> 
> SPB a little more risky. Anyone have any thoughts about either of them?


Based on some quick research I wouldn't buy either. Even though they are fairly high yielders, both have decreased in value over the past year much more than the dividends netted. 

Manitoba Telecom is a play on a declining business, and its dividend was cut quite significantly this year. It can't grow and it can barely pay its reduced dividend as it is. I would swap it for your choice of BCE, Rogers, or Telus. BCE is a yield play, Rogers is a value/growth play, and Telus is somewhere in between.

Superior Plus has a terrible balance sheet, and missed earnings by over _400%_ last quarter. I am guessing that the dividend could be cut, and the share price would decline more as a result. However, it probably has more potential upside than MBT if they turn things around. I'm just not liking the risk/reward though. I would swap it for your pipeline of choice.

Disclaimer: My last stock trade was BCE earlier this month @$35.


----------



## MoneyMaker

Long EGI financial (EFH-T)


----------



## Homerhomer

CSCO - hope for 20% in the next 6 months.
BMO - short term, hopefully it doesn't became a long term play ;-) but with yield of almost 5% I can live with that.
RY - long term part of my portfolio (dog of previous year bank play).

I like buying stocks after large drops, may consider BBY if it drops close to $30.


----------



## clovis8

FLL: they own casinos in the US

CCME: Chinese advertising company which looks like a beast


----------



## marina628

I bought 79 Shares of BNS last week of October and 64 Shares of CIBC , My $8967.20 Investment now worth $9577 so not a bad 2 month return.


----------



## marina628

clovis8 said:


> FLL: they own casinos in the US
> 
> CCME: Chinese advertising company which looks like a beast


Never considered buying Casino Stocks but I GUESS it could be a good investment!


----------



## clovis8

marina628 said:


> Never considered buying Casino Stocks but I GUESS it could be a good investment!


This one is very highly undervalued right now. Predictions are in the range of a double (up to $7ish). They are about to open another casino, their first in Montana.


----------



## marina628

With the Legal issues surrounding ONLINE Casinos maybe a good punt ,they expect some of the big boys in Vegas to be lining up to get online when they regulate it.UIGEA law being attached to Port Authority law has to be challenged in congress first.


----------



## clovis8

marina628 said:


> With the Legal issues surrounding ONLINE Casinos maybe a good punt ,they expect some of the big boys in Vegas to be lining up to get online when they regulate it.UIGEA law being attached to Port Authority law has to be challenged in congress first.


You must play poker? It looked like the UIGEA was going to be overturned last week with the Frist bill but now it will likely be at least a couple more years before online poker is regulated in the US. It will be a lot longer than that before online casinos will be regulated in the US, if ever.


----------



## marina628

Yes I do play ,have not made pro level but usually achieve a net profit of $4000 or so a month. I get a magazine in my mailbox so it has random articles on this.I think we are at least 5 years before anything will happen to the online Gambling bill.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought Cisco Systems last month, after it dropped -17% and Adobe Systems this past Monday.

Marina, you should continue to do well with those banks; BNS is the most conservative of the two with a huge presence in Latin America and other parts of the world. It seems wherever I go on holidays I see the BNS logo and feel proud to be part owner too!. Though CIBC is the most aggressive, so are the dividends & returns!


----------



## humble_pie

it's been a year or more since fort chicago said that its intention was to keep up with the $1 distribution, which will become an eligible dividend once they convert.

i've held this in rrsp for some time. I'm not expecting much growth. It's the long-term nature of the gas transmission contracts that supports the share price stability while sheltering the high payout. And it's demand for this high payout, imho, that has fuelled FCE's surprising rise from the 9-10 dollar range to north of 12.

something to keep in mind for those eyeing FCE for this high yield is that the final payout as a trust unit will occur on 15 jan/11. X date for this payout is 29 dec/10.

altagas can also yield roughly 10% as a common stock through a combination of dividend payout & out-of-the-money put/call sales.


----------



## Ethan

I don't understand the appeal for Fort Chicago. According to google finance, EPS is 0.26 and monthly dividends are 0.08, meaning after 3.5 months their yearly earnings has been spent on dividends. Are the google numbers not accurate?

http://www.google.com/finance?q=TSE:FCE.UN


----------



## marina628

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought Cisco Systems last month, after it dropped -17% and Adobe Systems this past Monday.
> 
> Marina, you should continue to do well with those banks; BNS is the most conservative of the two with a huge presence in Latin America and other parts of the world. It seems wherever I go on holidays I see the BNS logo and feel proud to be part owner too!. Though CIBC is the most aggressive, so are the dividends & returns!


What do you think of BMO right now?My td bank stocks have not made anything ,actually lost .05% since i bought them .TD just bought Chrysler Financial ,so do you think I should buy now or wait a bit?

Marina


----------



## dogcom

On a short term technical basis BMO looks like a buy right now with what also appears to be a small double bottom put in.


----------



## humble_pie

happy holidays to you ethan.

it's the cash flow that supports fce's high payout. Cash flow is not earnings. That's why most view fort chicago as a low-growth situation with a fairly safe high yield. In that sense one might say it's bond-like. Except that its income will be eligible for dividend tax credits, so it will be better than bonds.

a scenario of steadily rising interest rates would likely impact fce's share price.


----------



## Toronto.gal

marina628 said:


> What do you think of BMO right now?My td bank stocks have not made anything ,actually lost .05% since i bought them .TD just bought Chrysler Financial ,so do you think I should buy now or wait a bit?
> 
> Marina


I don't own TD yet, so I won't comment on that as I don't follow it much, though long term, I feel safe with any and all of our BIG 5 Banks.

Personally, I focus on the ones that have suffered the most and IMO, at the moment, that would be BMO and RY. 

BMO's stock plunged twice this year, dropping from a 52 week high of $65.71 to Friday's closing of just over $57 after the acquisition of Marshall & Ilsley Corp. and Moody's subsequent downgrade.

RY's shares also got hit in 2 quarters this year due to its higher exposure to the EU crisis & hence the stock has a lot of recovering to do; it was $53 in Feb.2010 [when I bought it], but since then, it reached a 52 week low of $48.85 and just last week it dipped below $51, so this stock is still cheap & IMO, a good one to accumulate and drip. 

I'm sure the large US & global acquisitions our banks are doing will pay off nicely in the long term, as we say, "patience is a virtue."

http://opinion.financialpost.com/2010/12/24/canadas-banking-powerhouses/

Financial Jokes  We have to at least try to laugh a little, hope it won't upset anyone.

http://business.financialpost.com/2010/12/24/the-best-financial-jokes-of-2010/


----------



## Taxsaver

marina628 said:


> Yes I do play ,have not made pro level but usually achieve a net profit of $4000 or so a month. I get a magazine in my mailbox so it has random articles on this.I think we are at least 5 years before anything will happen to the online Gambling bill.


$4000 a month???? Wow! Congratulations! Just for the fun of it, how many hours do you invest for that? I just want to know the $ per hour.


----------



## marina628

I usually play 8 hours -12 hours a week.For instance i started a game last Saturday 9PM which cost me $266 ,I came in 8th for $1875 and finished 1:30am .Not a bad return for 4.5 hours


----------



## Taxsaver

Do you have a job anyway?? lol. Why are not you full time on poker? How long did it take you to be as good as you are now? What makes you such a good player? Is it "the more you play, the better you become"? or are there special skills that most people don't posess?

And do you play for others? Let's say I give you $1000 to play with. I take the profit minus a commission to you.


----------



## marina628

I own my own business and work probably 65+ hours a week.Two years ago I started playing for fun and it was mostly $11 poker games with 45 player , 2nd place pays $112.50 so i can play this game in 90 minutes.I thought if i can win 2nd every day it is easy $3000 a month.Generally if i play 2 a day I will get to 2nd at least 1 time.You won't believe the stupid players sometime lol.
I have had many people offer me money to play for them but why would I do that when I have my own bankroll and can keep 100% profit lol 
There is some skill to poker for sure and more you play against the Pro guys you will get better.I played at a table with John Racener the night after he won $5,545,855 coming in 2nd at this years WSOP Main Event .It was a $300 +$22 FTOPS on Full Tilt Poker ,these guys are great bluffers so generally I call their bluff if i have anything at all.


----------



## marina628

Taxsaver said:


> Do you have a job anyway?? lol. Why are not you full time on poker? How long did it take you to be as good as you are now? What makes you such a good player? Is it "the more you play, the better you become"? or are there special skills that most people don't posess?
> 
> And do you play for others? Let's say I give you $1000 to play with. I take the profit minus a commission to you.


My friend is a pro player for Everest Dream Team ,You need to dedicate so much time to being pro ,miss meals with family etc .I am not prepared to do that,poker is easy money for me but do not want it to take over my life.


----------



## Taxsaver

Thanks for the information. It's just fantastic to play and make money at the same time. I guess you will never run out of money, which is the best thing.


----------



## marina628

I have disciplined myself very well with my playing.I cash out 75% of my wins and leave 25% for my bankroll.If i am having bad luck i will take a break or play $1.00 games just to practice some moves.


----------



## Taxsaver

I want to learn. Where can I play those $1 games?


----------



## marina628

fulltiltpoker.com they even have free games.


----------



## Broke

I bought some RY-T at $50.98 a week ago. Also some AAH-T over one month ago at $18.60.


----------



## davext

Sold MNKD today at $8.70, will buy back again later if the price is right, maybe below $8. It'll be another 4 weeks apparently until the FDA makes a decision.


----------



## ddkay

I bought some USD last night, I suspect it will hit parity and above a few more times this week.


----------



## Cal

Having a hard time finding a reasonably priced dividend stocks these days....everything seems to be overpriced or at the very least, not a good buy price....

Makes me wonder if a minor re-correction will be in the works the next few months.


----------



## Homerhomer

Cal said:


> Having a hard time finding a reasonably priced dividend stocks these days....everything seems to be overpriced or at the very least, not a good buy price....
> 
> Makes me wonder if a minor re-correction will be in the works the next few months.


Everyone is saying how great 2011 and the upcoming months will be, so I think we are in for a small correction ;-). Agree about dividends stocks, look overpriced to me and waiting for pull back.

My latest purchases, CSCO below 20, RY and BMO after they dropped.

PS, I posted my first message to the forum before Christmas but it hasn't appeared yet, let's see how long (if ever) it will take for this one to appear.


----------



## Greyhound86

Cal said:


> Having a hard time finding a reasonably priced dividend stocks these days....everything seems to be overpriced or at the very least, not a good buy price....
> 
> Makes me wonder if a minor re-correction will be in the works the next few months.


I own a fair amount of dividend paying stocks that I bought in 2009. They have gone up quite a bit but I am reluctant to sell as I dont know what to invest the money in. And I am going to be receiving a large amount of cash in January I have to invest as well. 

So I bought some out of the money April/May puts on BCE, Telus, TRP and CPG. Cheaper than missing out on a dividend. 

Probably will do same with ENB, PowerFin and the Canadian banks.


----------



## Assetologist

*Divi Bargains gone*

I agree, I am having a hard time finding bargains again now that I redefine what a bargain is based upon buying in late 2008/early 2009.

I guess cash is a holding as well although I hold reluctantly at this stage of my investing cycle.

It's time to look for bargains in other underloved investment categories.


----------



## humble_pie

underloved investment categories.
what's left that's underloved in these times.

czarist russian bonds ?
pre-1949 imperial chinese railway perpetuals ?
royal iou's from henri d'orléans, bourbon pretender to the throne of france ?

it's all enough to drive an investor to growing salvia divinorum in flowerpots on windowsills.


----------



## warp

I agree....

Small cap has made a good run,,,,,large cap has lagged.

I'm wondering if maybe its time to lock in some large cap value for the long haul.

Things like the banks, RY, BCE, Suncor, etc

In the US maybe JNJ, PG, PEP, KMB

My last buy was Royal Bank......and I'm thinking of adding more 

Last US buy was Abbott Labs............also have Lockheed Martin in my sites.

Wanted to buy Medtronic......but hesitated when it hit my entry price, ....and it then made a 10% move in the last week or so....and Im waiting on it again!!
Sometimes you just gotta buy when your price hits.


Thats the investment game...a million stories!


----------



## Franky Jr

I recently picked up some HSE. (we'll see how it turns out). Also looking at adding just a small position of CTU.A. Any thoughts on Le Chateau?


Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## DavidJD

NWT Uranium Corp. (NWT) 

Based entirely on this article

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-dividends-in-resource-stocks/article1839789/


----------



## ddkay

Hmm I'm curious about TVI-T. It was the first mining stock I bought when I began trading a year ago. I had picked up 1000 shares when they had just paid off all debt their debt and had even more cash flow than they do now. Despite following their shipment schedule their stock has only moved up ~3 cents and has been bouncing between .11 and .13 for the last 4 months. I would call this a very very very long yield play. They are doing well enough financially, but if the past is any indication of the future, their stock barely moves and I would be shocked to see them start paying dividends.


----------



## clovis8

I am up almost 9% this month on PNP. I think I might buy some more.


----------



## ddkay

I'm grabbing some BCE and ARMH tomorrow. I'm excited about wireless prospects, I think 2011 and forward we'll see a mix of cheap and high-end smartphones/tablets largely running off ARM or ARM-based architecture. Intel and MIPs are attempting to take some marketshare from ARM but I don't think they'll be successful in the long run.


----------



## 004daniel

*Canadian Aerospace*

I'm still buying MAL 
Considering BBD.B long term.
Any thoughts?


----------



## seanatis

Bought some STB today. Its had steady dividends for years. Very attractive yield


----------



## davext

Bought some AEM at $70.41 today. Maybe buy more if there are further drops.


----------



## MikeT

zylon said:


> Bought first tranche in Barrick Gold (ABX) today.
> 
> Prepared to buy at least 4 more tranches
> if price of gold keeps dropping.


Try not to hurt yourself catching that falling knife.


----------



## Jayde

I'm buying call options on Patriot Coal Corp (*PCX*) at the moment. 

Why *PCX*? It's the only coal stock I can afford right now, even with options :redface:

Why coal? The flooding in Australia has closed several of their major coal mines, lowering the global supply. A colder than normal winter in Europe has increased the global demand. Basic math: higher demand + lower supply = increasing coal prices in our immediate future


----------



## avrex

holy crap, did I just get lucky.
I bought RIM-T as it was climbing @ $59.96 at 3:06 pm.
It's still going up.

That's enough day trading, on my day off. I still advocate passive buy and hold strategies for the bulk of my portfolio.
Back to my real job tomorrow.


----------



## MikeT

Reading a little too much Buffet..


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> I'd be happy to see any stock I buy fall 30%;
> and would only buy more.


I average down as well, but mostly when I wish to increase my holdings in a particular company that I believe is only having a temporary set-back. For long term investments, accumulating at lower prices makes a lot of sense, but naturally, no one investment strategy fits all.

Added more RIM/MSFT prior to the 2011 International Consumer Electronics Show. Anyone attending?!


----------



## davext

I've played with a prototype playbook before. I found it very difficult to use and very buggy and it got hot really quickly in the back. 

I definitely would not buy it but that was a prototype, they have a lot of things to fix before the release. 

There is also a learning curve to using it, it's not as intuitive as the iPad. I wouldn't buy RIM, but I wouldn't short it either.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm not really interested in their products [nor Apple's or any other for that matter], other than their phones and stocks, but I am a firm believer in RIM long term, though I am still deciding what long term means in the tech. world. I bought RIM in the high $40's and $50's and could exit now with a reasonable profit, but I am patient and holding still. 

My biggest investments in 2010/2011 thus far have been in the tech/agriculture giants & so far, so good!


----------



## davext

Sounds like good trades that you made there. 

I bought RIM as well when it was at its low but cashed out recently, prior to seeing the Playbook. Now I don't want to get back in.


----------



## marina628

I invested in RIM few years ago been thinking of buying some more what do you guys think?Still a good buy?


----------



## marina628

atrp2biz said:


> Bought Great Canadian Gaming today with gambling money I didn't know what to do with--how fitting.


The house usually wins so congrats on that.I bought RY today ,my first stock purchase for them .I have $3500 left in cash in my TD Waterhouse account so looking for another buy.


----------



## Alaric

marina628 said:


> The house usually wins so congrats on that.I bought RY today ,my first stock purchase for them .I have $3500 left in cash in my TD Waterhouse account so looking for another buy.


Except, the house is dependent on tourism as well. I remember reading throughout 2010 that several casinos were struggling.


----------



## ddkay

RIM is a speculative buy right now if you ask me, they have a lot of catching up to do, I don't know any prosumers that have bought their products recently by choice.


----------



## MikeT

Firstly, rim is a solid company. 

Downside: they used to have something very exclusive. Now they do not. Infact they don't even have the best handheld anymore as apple has usurped that title beyond a reasonable doubt. Other smartphones are eating into their marketshare, and they are behind on the tablet game.

Upside: the smartphone/device market is growing by leaps and bounds. So even if they aren't winning thei catagorey, everyone in the category is going to do well. Another upside is that they hold more of the corporate market, but that is fairly meaningless as tech changes so fast it won't turn out to be much of an edge.

Longterm is not a winning policy in tech. 5 years is an eternity. You can't just buy and forget these stocks. You have to keep on top of them.

I hold rim but only because I think microsoft will buy them. Those are two companies that need each other badly. Microsoft has the cash to buy them, and rim needs the resources to compete with apple. I'm not going to wait forever, months rather than years.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## marina628

I don't own BCE or BMO and only have $3500 in my cash account so which of two would you guys buy TODAY?


----------



## atrp2biz

marina628 said:


> I don't own BCE or BMO and only have $3500 in my cash account so which of two would you guys buy TODAY?


Personally, I like BMO. They've been hit over the past month and I love buying on weakness. Besides, BCE has a bunch of call centre employees to hire and train.


----------



## Homerhomer

marina628 said:


> I don't own BCE or BMO and only have $3500 in my cash account so which of two would you guys buy TODAY?


The following is what I wrote about BCE in another thready ;-)

------------
I am also looking into establishing a long term position into BCE so here are my thoughts:


1) I am ignoring all the shoulda, would, coulda of buying in the last year end half, would have been better but can't go back in time.

2) Dividend yield is great even at current prices, dividend growth has been steady in the lat 5 years ignoring the fact the dividends were discountinued in 2008 temporarily due to (not materialized) possibility of private purchase of the company.

3) Valuations even at current prices seems to be fine, PE and forward PE below 13 which doesn't seem overly expensive, current yield is slightly above average high model yield, and current price is in line with high dividend model price over the period of last 5 years, dividend payout ratio looks very reasonable and sustainable, stock price is in line with Graham Model Price, balance sheet looks reasonable.

4) The chart looks awesome for the last year and half, it's up and up, and up, for crying out loud there has to be a dip some time in the near future, there was a minor dip around Rogers announcement, but other than that it's only up. The price right now is very close to 52 week high so may not be the best entry point.

5) Markets are still predicted to have healthy growth in the near future, but there has to be a minor correction after such a run up.

6) Looking at the long term chart I am not sure how much room there is for share appreciation, but dividend yield is very appealing, better than most solid dividend plays currently in Canada.

7) BCE is not buying Toronto Maple Leafs, Rogers is rumoured, good news for BCE shareholders ;-)

I will be looking for a dip, the support seems to be around $33, if it gets to it I will strongly consider buying it. 

----------------

I currently own BMO but plan on selling it if it goes up a bit more, not because I don't like it but because I bought it as a short term trade after their purchase of US bank and I already purchased beaten up RY as a longer term hold.


----------



## marina628

LOL have you had to call INDIA lately?


----------



## marina628

Well any of these stocks i buy now i plan to keep until I am 60 ,I am 43 now so looking at long term growth and good dividends.I am learning so much from you guys ,I wish i had the money to buy everything lol


----------



## humble_pie

speaking of telcos i keep wanting to short OPEN through a diagonal put pair.

why is anyone paying 69 x earnings for a restaurant rez via mobile app. I am not getting this. Since when are americans eating out at expensive restos 24/365. Like honey-they-foreclosed-on-the-house-so-thumb-you-phone-we-gon-blow-another-$500-on-the-dinner-tablet-oops-table-tonite.


----------



## ddkay

@humble_pie, I can only speak about my personal experience but I would say the restaurant business has done well for itself, there are countless people that don't have the time, are unwilling to cook, or a little bit of both. OpenTable has been handy for me, most mid-to-high-end resto's put their menu online, you can choose what you want to eat in advance and save your seat.

I'm considering my first shares in Atmel (ATML). I discovered they sell the majority of touch sensing microprocessors used in smartphones/tablets. I can only anticipate demand to increase: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/05/education/05tablets.html. I've been trying to search for competing products from other vendors like Microchip (MCHP) or Texas Instruments (TXN) but the information is scarce. Does anyone know someone that works with embedded devices and might have a professional opinion on Atmel?


----------



## humble_pie

ddkay - interesting. I looked at open's listings for my city. The "best" restaurants are mostly missing but there's a surprisingly big selection. Lots of less expensive & mid-priced places too, so plenty of choices for a family outing. Who knew.

people i know don't go to restaurants much. When they do, it's to the ones that are "mostly missing" above, ie they save up for a special & expensive night out. Apart from that they not only entertain at home a lot but are amazingly good cooks. Even the potlucks are gourmet dishes.

re atmel, i took a quick look. I think you may be onto a good thing here. I don't know of any competitor - i'm not a person who would be in a position to know - but i'd imagine there are some in taiwan or korea. Chip fab territory. It's interesting that sharp's recent huge order for a touch product went to atmel, not to an asia-pacific firm.


----------



## marina628

Well the day is over and i hung on to my cash , I figure I will do a bit of reading over the weekend and wait until next week to buy.I am thinking of giving myself a $25,000 bonus from my company to invest .I have had private conversations with a few of you and leaning towards taking some of the cash from my business to repay my shareholder loan the Biz owes me.I am sure most of you will be sick of me in a couple months as I talk too much and think out loud but for my 5-7 year plan to work I need to earn 5-8% and can't afford to lose .The good news is I do not feel confused as I did a month ago but now I feel I have so much info to absorb and need to go to the quiet room and study now lol


----------



## humble_pie

ddkay quick search shows that main rival in touchscreen processors may be Cypress Semiconductors also of san jose ca. Reportedly atmel sells far more product.

if you are serious about comparing have you looked in the trade journals.

for a different reason i was looking at a privately-owned canadian company designing apps for mobiles & tablets; they are anticipating an explosion in tablet sales. Soon.


----------



## ddkay

Nice find humble_pie! I wish I'd found out about these sooner. I'm not familiar with trade journals, which ones should I be reading? I may go in 80/20 on Atmel and Cypress and re-balance as news changes. FWIW, I found a pair of comparison videos on YouTube that makes it seem Cypress has a more "intelligent" controller (http://youtu.be/E8Mdg0gRw8A, http://youtu.be/f2AKubK5Qks), though I would like to know why Cypress is less popular. Re your private app developer, that could turn out to be a fantastic opportunity. A lot of people are saying tablet adoption rate should be similar to or even faster than smartphones, CES 2011 just has dozens and dozens and dozens of tablets on display.


----------



## humble_pie

i can't believe i ate them.

i went to open's table this am & snacked on puts. A tasty diagonal put spread sandwich cut into crustless quarters. Plate came garnished with a hedge of parsley. Stk obligingly began to fall.


----------



## qfinger

Took advantage of the dip today and took a small position in WN for the special div coming up. Trading volume was 10x the daily average today for some reason.


----------



## peterk

Just dumped my YLO and bought SBS. I'm worried YLO may dive over then next 6 months as investor pull out due to the reduced dividend. SBS is up a lot over the last year, but it's only trading at a multiple of 8, has a hefty dividend, is less than book, and has tremendous growth potential. Plus with the World Cup is coming in 2014 and I'm hoping that will help be a driving force in the continued upgrading of Brazil's water supply and sewer systems.


----------



## clovis8

I made some pretty awesome picks in mid December it is looking like:

Increase since mid-December:

ZAGG +26.6%
FLL +14.37%
CCME +32.03% 

These are the first three stocks I have ever purchased based on my own research. Beginners luck FTW!


----------



## DavidJD

clovis8 said:


> I made some pretty awesome picks in mid December it is looking like:
> 
> Increase since mid-December:
> 
> ZAGG +26.6%
> FLL +14.37%
> CCME +32.03%
> 
> These are the first three stocks I have ever purchased based on my own research. Beginners luck FTW!


This type of gain is not very rare - the common thing to follow is to fail in profit taking (I am especially bad for this). You could sell some of them or all of them and hold cash until you find the next winner(s). What I do is watch it soar, watch it gradually tank until it would be a loss, then stubbornly hold until it claws its way back up to the level I had missed selling at. Because I had mentally made those gains and was too stubborn to let them go. So, I either sell at a loss anyway, or force myself to hold them for way longer than i want to at the expense of other opportunities. If you make 26% in two months - that is a lot better than waiting for it to come around again in 24 months.

I presume that you volume is not too big and your fees are probably a bit high - still my advice would be to take it, pat yourself on the back and don't hate yourself when they go even higher. You beat the market so to speak.


----------



## Addy

DavidJD said:


> the common thing to follow is to fail in profit taking (I am especially bad for this).


Guilty as charged! I find it difficult to sell when it's high, right now THI is up 30% or so but I keep thinking it's going to continue going up for a while, meanwhile it could tank tomorrow due to some unforseen circumstance.

My biggest regret in regards to stock purchasing/selling is Zenn (ZMC). I was a fool, bought in and now they are down so low it's not worth selling and buying something else. I now consider it wasted money but with the small chance it could take off and then I would sell once it hit what I paid (which I doubt it will by the looks of things).


----------



## DavidJD

Addy said:


> Guilty as charged! I find it difficult to sell when it's high, right now THI is up 30% or so but I keep thinking it's going to continue going up for a while, meanwhile it could tank tomorrow due to some unforseen circumstance.
> 
> My biggest regret in regards to stock purchasing/selling is Zenn (ZMC). I was a fool, bought in and now they are down so low it's not worth selling and buying something else. I now consider it wasted money but with the small chance it could take off and then I would sell once it hit what I paid (which I doubt it will by the looks of things).


Some of my best moves have been selling some, then buying the same thing back when the price dips. It helps if you are familiar with the stock's trading behaviour and it helps drive the cost down per unit. It is better when your trading fees are low.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good for you Clovis!

David is right, we're all guilty of getting a little greedy sometimes waiting for the 10 bagger, but sometimes we don't want to make the mistake of exiting too early either, like I did with Magna. 

What I do for the low/volatile type stocks, is that after a reasonable profit, I sell 70%, and if I bought very low to begin with, I keep 30% for long term. I did this with IRE for example and so the kept shares were really bought with free money, plus I still had profit left to buy more when it declined further as well as spent elsewhere, but of course for this, one needs a high volume of shares. 

Currently I have made a nice unrealized profit with UUU, but I think I'll do the same, sell some and keep a portion.

Added more MLNX [Mellanox] yesterday.

On my watchlist for long term : Teva Pharmaceuticals; for trading: Crocodile Gold. 

Addy: don't feel bad, not all picks can be winners, chalk it up to experience & maybe it will turn-around, it's a new year!


----------



## p00kie

ddkay said:


> Nice find humble_pie! I wish I'd found out about these sooner. I'm not familiar with trade journals, which ones should I be reading? I may go in 80/20 on Atmel and Cypress and re-balance as news changes. FWIW, I found a pair of comparison videos on YouTube that makes it seem Cypress has a more "intelligent" controller (http://youtu.be/E8Mdg0gRw8A, http://youtu.be/f2AKubK5Qks), though I would like to know why Cypress is less popular. Re your private app developer, that could turn out to be a fantastic opportunity. A lot of people are saying tablet adoption rate should be similar to or even faster than smartphones, CES 2011 just has dozens and dozens and dozens of tablets on display.


Interesting find... I can see how there will be lots of growth in this industry, and the balance sheets are looking good. However, I'm still somewhat new at investing.. and I'm wondering if the P/E in the 50's is giving you any red flags indicating that the stock is overvalued?


----------



## Addy

I have news alerts set up for Atmel but I am not sure if now is the time to buy. There stock price has already rose a lot and I'm not sure if it will continue?

Anyone here know much about Intrynsic Software?


----------



## Homerhomer

Have purchased a bit of Abbott Labs this morning, everyone hates health care sector right now so I am being a bit of contrarian. ABT is not far off 52 week lows and has a nice yield, I think pretty decent buy at these levels in times when it's very difficult to find anything for value investor ;-)


----------



## Guest

Toronto.gal said:


> TRP is at $35.15 right now, so I'm getting some too.


1000 shares of TRP for me today at $37.15 ... with a fair value of $45 and a 2010 dividend of $.40/quarter ~4% ... likely $.42 in 2011 I'm thinking ... it's a buy and hold for me.

Fwiw ... well that was short ... sold today ... 25jan11 ... Texans aren't that happy with TRP, a tad too risky for me ... and for a trader and hobbyist such as myself it's all about sleeping at night ... zzzzz


----------



## Toronto.gal

That was over a year ago rikk! And yes, a buy and hold for me too. 

Just to compare, I got Enbridge around the same time in the low $40's and now the stock is at $55+; in contrast, and as you noted above, got TRP for $35+ in Jan.2010 and a year later, it is trading just above $37, not much movement. Anyway, like/drip both, but ENB offers more growth play IMHO.


----------



## mario 1

Bought ELD in the low 16's and PBN. below 21.


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought a bit of Goldcorp this morning, with the price being 20% off recent highs I thought it may be a good time to get a first lil bit.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought Goldcorp a year ago at $37+ & should have sold when it reached $48+.  One of my worst [gold] performing stocks; did much better with ELD, but sold it.

On my watchlist: Statoil.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought Goldcorp a year ago at $37+ & should have sold when it reached $48+.  One of my worst [gold] performing stocks; did much better with ELD, but sold it.
> 
> On my watchlist: Statoil.


I will most likely be selling it if it rebounds back to 48 area, my problem is usually selling too soon, but profit is a profit so I can't complain ;-)


----------



## funinagg

any thoughts on Air Canada? most seem to think that airline stocks do not do well in medium and long term.


----------



## HaroldCrump

funinagg said:


> any thoughts on Air Canada? most seem to think that airline stocks do not do well in medium and long term.


meh...the days of the airline industry are over (for now).
Air Canada is particularly problematic because of union control, past bankruptcies, govt. control/interference.


----------



## ddkay

p00kie said:


> Interesting find... I can see how there will be lots of growth in this industry, and the balance sheets are looking good. However, I'm still somewhat new at investing.. and I'm wondering if the P/E in the 50's is giving you any red flags indicating that the stock is overvalued?


To be honest I'm not entirely sure; ATML's 10-Q is being released on February 8th, and CY's is being released tomorrow morning. I'm maintaining my positions for now.


----------



## fersure

*Airline?*



HaroldCrump said:


> meh...the days of the airline industry are over (for now).
> Air Canada is particularly problematic because of union control, past bankruptcies, govt. control/interference.


I'm pretty happy with Exchange Income (EIF), which working towards an air monopoly on northern Canadian routes. It now owns Bearskin, Calm Air, Perimeter and Keewatin Air.

The stock has been ramping up over the last few weeks: either they are looking an accretive acquisition or someone is stalking them. In terms of acquisitions Cargojet or one of the floatplane/helicopter operators on the West Coast would be interesting. A manufacturer would be good too - perhaps VicWest is considering selling its farm equipment arm now that is has consolidated its residential construction materials branch?

It's all good either way!


----------



## KaeJS

Financials have been taking a little bit of a hit lately.

Grabbed 100 shares of TD.TO at $75

Hoping to make a quick flip and get rid of them by Friday.


----------



## dogleg

KaeJS: Would you mind if I asked you what your 'logic' is in your choice of picking TD @ 75 ? Thanks.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I had the same question. RY would have been my pick.


----------



## OptsyEagle

Yes, I would be interested to know if you prefer to flip a quarter during this research or does a flip of a nickel tend to pick a better bank. My coin flips always end up having me invested in too much CIBC or BMO. lol. Just kidding.

I would point out that any coin could probably do as good of job as the most exhaustive analysis, when it comes to picking Cdn. Banks but that is my opinion. Good luck to all.


----------



## atrp2biz

I was watching TV earlier in the week (maybe last week) and was surprised to hear that TD has more branches in the US than in Canada (if I heard correctly). Food for thought for TD and other "Canadian" banks.


----------



## KaeJS

atrp2biz said:


> I was watching TV earlier in the week (maybe last week) and was surprised to hear that TD has more branches in the US than in Canada (if I heard correctly). Food for thought for TD and other "Canadian" banks.


I generally swing trade and very rarely hold a stock for more than a week.

I get in, get out, and try to make some money.

I bought 100 shares of TD Bank yesterday and sold all 100 today for a measly 0.4% profit after commissions & fees. Woohoo! What am I gonna do with $30?

TD Bank is a bit on the high side for me. Good to buy if you're into the 61cent quarterly dividend and have some time to wait. Just have to think about the opportunity cost of capital. 

Boy... Wish i had en extra 17k floating around for Potash this morning


----------



## MikeT

Don't you mean $170?


----------



## Toronto.gal

No Mike, he meant $17K to have been able to purchase 100 POT shares! [I understood this from the 100 TD shares he mentioned he had bought or maybe because I am a big POT holder since a year ago!].


----------



## dogleg

KaeJS: Very interesting. When I try to do a few quick turns on stocks I generally buy commodities -mining stocks etc.- but I don't erxpect to get in and out in just a few days. Goldcorp often swings $10. in a matter of days or weeks. CLF.US too has made some quick moves. And yes, POT has been good but I prefer to hold it after getting in around $84. For penny stocks the Ring of Fire shares like KWG have moved a lot. There are plenty to pick from but banks !?? Anyway to each his own. Good luck.


----------



## OptsyEagle

Here's one for anyone who wants to accelerate their returns somewhat. Don't bet the farm on this one, but if you can find 10 names just like this one, I would be happy to spread the farm across them all.

Pulse Seismic Data (PSD) offers a library of seismic data to the oil and gas exploration industry. They have the 2nd largest library in the continent and their profit margins are north of 80%.

The story here is one of turnaround and re-emergence. In the exploration bust of 2008 this company who paid a 20 cent dividend needed to eliminate it for the time being to deal with declining revenues.

Move forward to today and you not only have a night and day change in fortunes and business demand, but a very interesting development in the acquisition of the 3rd competitor in this space. In Sept. 2010 they acquired all the seismic library from Divestco for $75 million dollars. This data would normally have sold for probably 3 times this amount but Divestco was in trouble and PSD siezed the opportunity. It also eliminated a competitor that was really bad at pricing their products, improving the market tremendously.

Now since there is really no cost to providing data that has already been mapped, all revenues from this acquisition flow directly to the bottom line. Knowing this, the corporate insiders were busy buying and buying over the 4th quarter. Since some of the acquired shareholders received PSD shares, their selling has probably held back the stock for the time being, allowing the PSD insiders to acquire more and more.

Nw, they just released preliminary results of revenues for the 4th quarter and as expected, they skyrocked.

http://www.pulseseismic.com/default.aspx?pageid=724&contentid=7862&ct=1

Now since this info is sketchy, one needs to sharpen a pencil on it a little. They generated $17 Million in revenue in the 4th quarter and $30.3 Million for the 12 months. One can see from this that business is really starting to perculate. They say they earned $21.7Million in EBITDA for the last 12 months. Now if you subtract this from revenue you get the expenses. $30.3 million minus $21.7 million, equals $8.6 million. Divide by 4 quarters and you get expenses of $2.15million per quarter. 

Now when you own a library, how much more does it cost you to send $17 million of data as opposed to $10 million, which they did in 2009's 4th quarter? Not much is the right answer.

So if you assume, maybe $2.5million of run rate expenses per quarter, you get 4th quarter EBITDA of $17million minus $2.5 million = $14.5 million. Divide by 67.3million shares and you end up with S0.215 per share per quarter, which equates to over $0.80 per share.

Now, why am I using EBITDA instead of earnings. It is because our government allows them to take the $75million that they invested in the Divestco acquisition, and depreciate it over 3 years. Since the data has a useful life of 1 to 2 billion years, this results in huge tax sheltered FREE cash flow, but makes the listed EPS number understated and meaningless.

It is my estimate that PSD will not only generate free cash flow in excess of $0.60 per share (lets be conservative) in 2011, but will use this cash flow of over $40 million to pay down their debt to zero over 2011. When this happens I would suspect they will re-instate their $0.20 dividend (CEO has stated that they are committed to this once their debt level is reduced).

Now here is the really great part. The stock trades for $2.10. Where do you think it will trade when this cash flow materializes and that $0.20 dividend per year is re-instated. I won't even get into the growing demand for oil and gas exploration. That's just icing on the cake.

I will let you decide. All this is my opinion. Do you DD.


----------



## dogleg

PSD could be a good buy but it might be an idea to wait for their detailed accounting report on March 11/ 11.


----------



## Guest

rikk said:


> 1000 shares of TRP for me today at $37.15 ... with a fair value of $45 and a 2010 dividend of $.40/quarter ~4% ... likely $.42 in 2011 I'm thinking ... it's a buy and hold for me.
> 
> Fwiw ... well that was short ... sold today ... 25jan11 ... Texans aren't that happy with TRP, a tad too risky for me ... and for a trader and hobbyist such as myself it's all about sleeping at night ... zzzzz


And fwiw, sold COS today on the trouble in Egypt news for a $2 profit ... hoping to pick it up again later in the year. So I'm all cash once again ...


----------



## LOST

Bought some IPL.un today. RBC direct invest advertises 9.95 trades, but for 2000 shares, charged me 89.95 ( 9 trades) 8 trades of 100 block shares. Is this a scam by rbc or is anyone else experiencing this with other brokerages?


----------



## Guest

LOST said:


> Bought some IPL.un today. RBC direct invest advertises 9.95 trades, but for 2000 shares, charged me 89.95 ( 9 trades) 8 trades of 100 block shares. Is this a scam by rbc or is anyone else experiencing this with other brokerages?


Well, since I had an account with them (closed, they just didn't cancel my access), I pulled this from the site ... .pdf titled commission and fee schedule ... "Up to and including 1,000 shares $28.95 (Cdn or US) per transaction" ... which would apply to low volume guys like me. It seems when I did trade using RBC, such amounts e.g. $89.95 would appear initially, but get straightened out by the next day. And if you're a high volume trader you'll get the better deal I suppose, whatever the RBC fine print says about that ...


----------



## LOST

Hope so. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## KaeJS

dogleg said:


> KaeJS: Very interesting. When I try to do a few quick turns on stocks I generally buy commodities -mining stocks etc.- but I don't erxpect to get in and out in just a few days. Goldcorp often swings $10. in a matter of days or weeks. CLF.US too has made some quick moves. And yes, POT has been good but I prefer to hold it after getting in around $84. For penny stocks the Ring of Fire shares like KWG have moved a lot. There are plenty to pick from but banks !?? Anyway to each his own. Good luck.


dogleg, I definitely agree with you that commodities and other stocks besides banks are more likely to be swing traded or held for a shorter period of time.

Here is my logic on swing trading Canadian banks:

1) When you wake up at 7:30am, do a little research. You can *easily* tell if the banks will rise, or fall, during the day. Check the US markets for Canadian banks. Take into consideration the current price. Whats the volume been lately, etc. If it looks good, put your buy order in immediately before the market even opens. Sell the stock around noon if you've made a profit to try and minimize afternoon sell-off. (ie, taking the profit and running)

2) Lets say you buy TD Bank at $76 and you make a mistake. The stock ends up dropping $0.60/share. So what? It pays a healthy dividend, and you know more than likely TD Bank will hit more than $76 again within a month.

Its just a safer way of swing trading.

But of course, usually less risk = less reward.


----------



## dogleg

CIBC recently made their Investors Edge trades available for $6.95 if you have over $100k with them . There are some limits on share numbers etc . but it is a good deal I think.


----------



## mario 1

dogleg said:


> CIBC recently made their Investors Edge trades available for $6.95 if you have over $100k with them . There are some limits on share numbers etc . but it is a good deal I think.


There are no limits.


----------



## dogleg

Mario1 : Thanks. Even better than I thought . I will finally read their 'terms and conditions ' page.


----------



## ddkay

I read in another thread that you should buy companies that you hate. That's a little easier said than done for some people, lol. I'm holding onto BCE for the next dividend and then I hope this UBB thing backfires on them.


----------



## KaeJS

ddkay said:


> I read in another thread that you should buy companies that you hate.


I would never do that.


----------



## Argonaut

zylon said:


> Anybody buying _Market Vectors Egypt Index_ EGPT (nyse)?


Boy, that would be an easy stock to short right now. Talk about free money.


----------



## OptsyEagle

ddkay said:


> I read in another thread that you should buy companies that you hate. That's a little easier said than done for some people, lol. I'm holding onto BCE for the next dividend and then I hope this UBB thing backfires on them.


With me it's just a timing difference. I don't hate them when I buy them, I hate them afterwards. lol.


----------



## Belguy

Yea, I was wondering about EGYP myself!!

Have any of you been takers on it of late?

It might be an interesting one if the Muslim Brotherhood take over running that country!!!


----------



## Argonaut

Can't believe you guys are interested in Egypt. It's a lose-lose investment. You either get the status quo dictatorship with massive unrest, or you get an Islamic theocracy that is anti-Western and therefore will not be receiving the aid that it has been. It's like investing in Haiti after the earthquake, the money will evaporate. If I had a margin account I would short EGPT tomorrow, assuming that you can.


----------



## Belguy

Well, it seemed like a solid, long term 'buy and hold' to me but what do I know?

Maybe I'll consider Tunisia instead.

With risk comes reward and since this is about as risky as you can get, the reward should be fantabulous!!!


----------



## KaeJS

Belguy said:


> Well, it seemed like a solid, long term 'buy and hold' to me but what do I know?
> 
> Maybe I'll consider Tunisia instead.
> 
> With risk comes reward and since this is about as risky as you can get, the reward should be fantabulous!!!


Hmm..

I think I would side with Argonaut on this one.

I wouldnt touch Egypt with a 39 and a half foot pole.


----------



## marina628

I have an employee In Cairo and he has not checked in since Friday night,he said everyone with wireless was making their connections unsecured to help protesters send out twitter/facebook messages.His last message to me was this protest was not immediately where he is living but he felt this would get worst very quickly.


----------



## rookie

ddkay said:


> Nice find humble_pie! I wish I'd found out about these sooner. I'm not familiar with trade journals, which ones should I be reading? I may go in 80/20 on Atmel and Cypress and re-balance as news changes. FWIW, I found a pair of comparison videos on YouTube that makes it seem Cypress has a more "intelligent" controller (http://youtu.be/E8Mdg0gRw8A, http://youtu.be/f2AKubK5Qks), though I would like to know why Cypress is less popular. Re your private app developer, that could turn out to be a fantastic opportunity. A lot of people are saying tablet adoption rate should be similar to or even faster than smartphones, CES 2011 just has dozens and dozens and dozens of tablets on display.


for those interested in how the technology works:
http://www.eetimes.com/electrical-e...f-Capacitive-Touch-Technology?isredirect=true

registration is free. fairly informative. you can ignore the highly technical aspects in the last few slides. indicates which other players in the fray.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Bought 400 shares of BMO this morning for $57.85.


----------



## Larry6417

zylon said:


> I'm not brave enough to short anything which has already dropped 20%, but might be tempted to enter stink bid at $12
> 
> EGPT


BNN answered an question I had about EGPT: How can the ETF trade if the underlying stock market is closed? The ETF sponsor assumes the stocks not interlisted (23% are interlisted) trade at NAV - I don't know the details of how this is done. How often do stocks trade at NAV? There may be a big trading opportunity here - if you can figure out whether valuing the ETF at NAV over or underprices the ETF.


----------



## andrewf

I think another case of this happened with the corn ETF recently. The underlying futures had gapped up by the maximum amount, but the ETF is not similarly restricted in price movement.


----------



## DavidJD

picked up some GLG Life Tech

http://www.glglifetech.com/

http://tmx.quotemedia.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=GLG

I think it will be back over $12 in a couple of weeks?


----------



## ddkay

Sold BCE @ 36.79 (I'll be at the UBB rally in Toronto tomorrow), bought MU long @ 10.75.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Picked up more Ford shares this morning at $15.15.
Sold Grande Cache Coal Corporation at $11.


----------



## Belguy

GM looks like a better choice than Ford which has already had a good run up.

GM is the number one seller of cars in the fastest growing market for new vehicles--China!!


----------



## dogcom

Bought Goldcorp with my cash sitting around a couple of days ago.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Belguy said:


> GM looks like a better choice than Ford which has already had a good run up.
> 
> GM is the number one seller of cars in the fastest growing market for new vehicles--China!!


Maybe so, however, for many reasons, I don't like 'Government Motors.' 

As well, I drive a Ford, so I have no choice + my shares have done extremely well & 2011 should be no different [I hope].


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> Picked up more Ford shares this morning at $15.15.
> Sold Grande Cache Coal Corporation at $11.


Still averaging down, eh?

I sold all my shares at $16.02, a $0.58 loss per share. No use to me as I bought them all on margin. Interest will kill me. Glad to see you made quite a killing today buying in at 15.15. F is currently at 15.81 after hours. Nice! 

dogcom,

Thinking of purchasing GoldCorp tomorrow regardless of an uptrend or downtrend.
Good stock to own. Not a horrendous price, but I wish I had bought it today.


----------



## clovis8

CCME lost 30% today based on a panic caused by one article which claims it is a phantom company. All the evidence points otherwise. I think I am going to buy some more now that it is dirt cheap.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Still averaging down, eh?


Aha. 

I'm sorry you had to sell so soon, but I understand you; try not to borrow/buy so much next time.

*@dogcom:* good entry point for Goldcorp. I bought it about a year ago for $37; wish I would have sold at $48 and get back in again now, but I did not expect it to drop so much. Not my favourite stock. EL Dorado for me was a much better pick in the last 52 weeks, although Fronteer Gold would have been even better. Hard to keep track of all these M&A's.

http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=FRG


----------



## Toronto.gal

clovis8 said:


> CCME lost 30% today based on a panic caused by one article which claims it is a phantom company. All the evidence points otherwise. I think I am going to buy some more now that it is dirt cheap.


I don't know anything about this company, but be careful with Chinese companies. Have you heard about Rino? It was trading for almost $30, it is now delisted and trading OTC at just over $2. And apparently this is not the only fraudulent Chinese case.


----------



## dogcom

Thanks Toronto.gal but you also got in at a good entry point a year ago. 

I bought Goldcorp instead of HGU for getting a fast return because even though I think the seasonal correction may be in and all the TA looks good I still didn't want HGU because I might hold for a while longer this time. My core holding is in a precious metal fund which I have held since last March and in between that time I was playing HGU. 

If things don't go the way I like I will dump Goldcorp real fast and still hold my core precious metal fund in the gold sector.


----------



## tendim

Latest purchase: MCD.N for $73.25. A very small position as I plan on registering it for McDirect and DRIPing it for about 10 years.


----------



## Argonaut

tendim said:


> Latest purchase: MCD.N for $73.25. A very small position as I plan on registering it for McDirect and DRIPing it for about 10 years.


Don't you mean McDRIPing? 

On gold large caps, they look undervalued, but I'd rather be in the metal itself because it really seems to outperform the companies on a regular basis. Smaller quantity of the metal available in the future is good for the gold price but not all good for the companies.


----------



## MikeT

Ccme is an absolutely perfect candidate for a option straddle.


----------



## Potato

clovis8 said:


> CCME lost 30% today based on a panic caused by one article which claims it is a phantom company.


Damn, missed it 

I'm not a short-seller, but I was thinking of changing that philosophy for CCME (and some of the other too-good-to-be-true similar companies). I'd exercise a great deal of caution with this one. If it's real, then it's the buy of the decade... but I have a lot of trouble believing in the story.


----------



## plen

clovis8 said:


> CCME lost 30% today based on a panic caused by one article which claims it is a phantom company. All the evidence points otherwise. I think I am going to buy some more now that it is dirt cheap.


Might want to read their report.


----------



## Homerhomer

tendim said:


> Latest purchase: MCD.N for $73.25. A very small position as I plan on registering it for McDirect and DRIPing it for about 10 years.


Also just bought it, plan to hold it for a long time and watch the dividends grow. I won't McDrip though ;-) but may celebrate with a big mac lunch for the whole family ;-)


----------



## I'm Howard

I bought BTE.UN in December after selling my BTE .DB, which had tripled from original price.

BTE.UN up almost 30%, shows no signs of slowing down.

I bought a very large amount of one year GIC's, I am prepared to sit some money out and see what the market brings.


----------



## Greyhound86

Argonaut said:


> On gold large caps, they look undervalued, but I'd rather be in the metal itself because it really seems to outperform the companies on a regular basis. Smaller quantity of the metal available in the future is good for the gold price but not all good for the companies.


Yes it is true that the gold companies have not gone up as fast as gold has over the past year or so. Kind of frustrating for shareholders. 

Maybe their time will come soon.


----------



## I'm Howard

Chart GLD against GDX, ABX, your favourite Gold Company and MDY, GLD has beaten all over he last five years.

Sentry and Dynamic Funds have been good to me.


----------



## plen

MikeT said:


> Ccme is an absolutely perfect candidate for a option straddle.


Thanks for the suggestion! Took a very healthy profit today. After reading the report by Muddy Waters and seeing at least 3 separate law offices begin investigations into security fraud I'm blown away by the recovery.


----------



## MikeT

Yep. I waited about a half hour this morning to make sure it was taking hold. Grabbed a bunch of June calls and rode them up all day. I just sold them and bought some June puts with the profits. I figure by next week there will be enough negativity to knock it down again. Either way I'm playing with the house's money at this point.

Woo hoooo!


----------



## Greyhound86

plen said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Took a very healthy profit today. After reading the report by Muddy Waters and seeing at least 3 separate law offices begin investigations into security fraud I'm blown away by the recovery.


There are some very interesting articles on CCME linked on the Yahoo quote page for the company.

Some suspect the company is a fraud, others suspect the company is legitimate and the "whistleblowers" were short the stock before issuing their reports. 

Might take a while before we know what really is going on.


----------



## MikeT

True, but in the mean time there is good volatility, and that is the surest bet I've seen all year. I stayed home from work to play this today, but you could just as easily set up a classic straddle and leave it alone for a while till we see which way this is going to go.

The company is truthful, this should be a $20 stock, muddy waters is right and it's only worth 5 bucks. Either way, a long straddle is a money maker. The only losing proposition is if it hovers around 13 bucks for the next few months. I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Belguy

This has me wondering again, when does investing turn into speculating?

For example, I think of myself as a long term investor but consider this day trading stuff to be pure speculating.

What say you?


----------



## dogleg

Belguy: When it comes right down to it isn't all "investing" other than sure things like GICs etc. speculating ?


----------



## plen

Heck you could say one's current job is a speculative investment.

Investing is about proper portfolio planning and management based on your risk tolerance, education, psychological strength, desires and age.

I wouldn't categorize my "day trading" activities as speculation but combining it with my income and my other investments it becomes a part of my "investing". 

I sort of look at it like this. 

I could retire at 53 if I did not involve myself in day trading and pumped those funds into my couch potato portfolio. 
I could retire at 55 if every dollar I pumped into my day trading was lost. 
I could retire at 50 if I managed my day trading equity well, made some educated guesses and took some profits by doing some research and clicking a few buttons.


----------



## MikeT

Yes it is essentially gambling. But there's no "gambling" section to post in. Lots of financial decisions and "investments" are just gambles. Some more short term than others. 

There is a stigma attached to the shortest term gambles. Lots of statistics will prove those stigmas duly deserved.


----------



## humble_pie

re chinese straddle you're joking, right. Stock closed at 13.89. A long september 12.50 straddle will cost 8.70 plus commish. 

to earn anything at all, stock must move north of 21.20 plus commish (12.50 + 8.70) by 3rd friday in september.

or else stock must fall south of 3.80 less commish (12.50 - 8.70) by 3rd friday in september.

however you are forecasting stock at either 20.00 or 5.00. 

so where, exactly, do you see any profit in a straddle.

the losing proposition has nothing to do with 13 dollars. The losing proposition is that stock will neither rise above 21.20 nor fall below 3.80 by an amount that exceeds the cost of commissions plus the carrying cost of the straddle purchase at any time prior to september 17 2011.

PS pro traders never touch straddles. Costs are always too high & probability of a gain is always too low, say experts like mark wolfinger. Wolfinger himself favours iron flies & condors.

PPS the law firms rushing into this free-for-all from both sides will undoubtedly tie up this story long past september, the last month for which option straddles are currently available. There is a greater probability that the stock will cease trading than that any clear justice decision will appear during the next 2-3 years imho.


----------



## MikeT

The June options at the money are roughly $3.50 or so. Your math assumes at the money options. Your math also assumes the options themselves have no value unless exercised.

If you think it's a bad deal go short.

The problem is those textbook examples and online calculators assume same strike prices for both sides, at the money, held till expiration. It makes the math linear and simple. Which it is if you have those conditions.


----------



## humble_pie

a june 13 straddle costs 7.40 at friday's close. It consists of a 3.50 call plus a 3.90 put. Since you said you liked the 13s.

a june 14 straddle is closer to the price of the underlying at 13.89 but costs 7.70.

the 3.50 you are mentioning is the one-sided price of a simple june call. This is not a straddle.

let us hope that you do understand what a straddle is. A straddle consists of both a call and a put with the same strike & the same expiration date.

as remarked, pro traders don't do straddles because the costs are prohibitive while the probability of returns is low.


----------



## MikeT

Ya thanks Einstein.

Do you think that once you buy an option the value goes to zero instantly? Or is there some time value premium attached to them?

Panic and extreme volatility create the perfect inefficiencies to profit from this. Have a look at what you would have made implementing this at the open on Friday. Previous close 11.09, open 11.41. 11 June puts, and either 11 or 12 June calls. Either equal money or equal contracts would have made money in one day. It was a nice deal to be had. I mentioned it Thursday, one guy took some profits from it on this board. I sat around with my fingers on the triggers and took down some coin as well. 

Monday the stock might sit around and do nothing.. I don't think so, but hey if you think it will sit there for a while take the opposite trade an short it.


----------



## humble_pie

a june 11 straddle on friday would have made a puling 30-35 pennies w commish, while stk jumped a whopping 2.80. I'd say it's not worth playing hooky & possibly losing one's job for this kind of chump change.

and the story gets worse for straddles. If stk rise had been only a few pennies less - say 75 pennies less - the long june 11 straddle holder would have made nothing at all. Nada. Zero. Cost of the straddle would have been greater than the gain. Is why pro traders don't touch straddles. Because - as previously noted - the probability of a mega-change in sh price is too low.

since you are day-trading this, why bother going all the way out to the junes. You could have doubled/tripled with february calls.

oh & jun 11 puts + june 12 calls are not a straddle. That particular combo is a strangle. Usually played as part of a quadruple iron formation or the short side of long stock.


----------



## dogleg

Mike T: I am amazed at the effort you are putting into your option trades ; I wish you all the luck in the world. I tried it for a while and gave up . I found there were easier ways to make a buck in the market as HP suggests. One can get bogged down with all the variables like costless collar, cartwheels , strangles, wrangles, butterfly and fences etc. Options have a place of course but not for 'casual' investors and on- again off- again traders like me. And not to continue the terminology debate but isn't a 'strangle' just when both options are struck out of the money ? Not that I give a damn ! Anyway good luck to all .


----------



## MikeT

Bought and sold 4 times in the last hour. 14.60 to 14.96. I can't believe I'm the only one making money hand over fist here.


----------



## marina628

Good for you Mike , I have to sit on the sidelines with my pom poms and cheer you on  I am first to admit I have lots to learn before I get into day trading .


----------



## MikeT

Another story comes out, another huge price drop. Like clockwork. I don't even care which side is right. The volatility is awesome.


----------



## atrp2biz

One word--theta.

Actually, two words--double theta.


----------



## atrp2biz

The only options related trades I do these days are theta positive (covered calls, naked puts, calendars).


----------



## Toronto.gal

Just bought ABT for $45.47 & pretty close to its 52 week low.


----------



## Betzy

Also just bought ABT for $45.75


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Just bought ABT for $45.47 & pretty close to its 52 week low.


Bought it about a month ago just tad over $46 and am quite comfortable with this as a long term investment.

RY,CSCO, G were also my purchases in not too distant past, and I seem to recall you purchased them as well, let's hope both of us are darn smart ;-).

Macdonald is my latest buy, plan to hold on to it for a very long time.

Is anyone else finding market is getting pretty expensive? I am having hard time finding bargains for my cash.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good memory Homerhomer & yes, we're doing well! 

Got RY at different prices; $53 after the disastrous 2010 Q4 results and last time at just under $51, but now recovering slowly, but surely at $54+.

CSCO I managed to get last November at just over $20 when the stock dropped -17%.  I had not intended to buy this particular stock as I was already heavily invested in other tech. stocks [Apple/RIM, INTEL, CSCO, MLNX], but I could not resist the price drop + it's a solid company . If it goes to $28 by year-end, it would be a 40% increase for me, but I'll hold for a few years!

Please, I don't even want to be reminded of G; it's heading for the price I bought it for a year ago, hmmm, would not have expected this from a company with the name 'Gold' in it and hate the pitiful dividend it pays.  At least I enjoy the song. 

Gold
Always believe in your soul
You've got the power to know
You're indestructible.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSq8ZBdSxNU

MCD is losing a bit of ground, so now might be a good time to buy/pile up. Another one that looks interesting in this category is MCD's main competitor [in China], that is, YUM Brands Inc, which has an aggressive expansion plan in Emerging Markets. 

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/01...s-and-aw-on-the-block/?scp=1&sq=YUM's &st=cse


*@ Betzy:* great minds think alike!


----------



## Homerhomer

I looked at YUM but find it a bit pricey at 20 PE, MCD dipped close to 10% and thought it's reasonably priced, plus being dividend aristocrat and having global presence and being a great company (despite the pressure from YUM) I think it's worth considering. Good defensive play if the markets take a breather but food cost could be an issue.

CSCO - I am in at below $20 and hope not too see another "buying opportunity" after they report this week ;-). Initially I hoped to get out of it with price target of $23, but will reconsider if it has good earnings and depending on what else is reasonably priced (let's see if they do anything with dividends).

G - not a long term hold for me, will be out if I make 20%, or so I hope ;-).

Ry - I rotate banks every year (dog of previous year approach), I was happy to get it this low.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought some ABT this morning for $45.60.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Looks like I beat all of you on ABT. 

*@Homerhomer:* did you see MCD news today? You did well to get in now! About YUM, yes, it's a bit high now and waiting for a correction.

I agree about stocks getting pricier & many are overvalued, but there are still many, many bargains out there, you just have to look, at home & abroad.  

Anyone read this article? 

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/02/07/rs-technologies-shares-jump-almost-800-in-two-days/


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Bought my wife some Goldcorp at open this morning and its jumped up over 3% since then!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Lucky wife.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Ihatetaxes said:


> Bought my wife some Goldcorp at open this morning and its jumped up over 3% since then!


You misunderstood her when she said she wanted _Gold_ not _Goldcorp_


----------



## warp

Just picked up Kraft Foods.

I wanted another "food" stock......I already own Nestles, a world wide player.

I also bought ABT a little while ago..its down a bit from my price, but its a long term hold anyway,,,,,as is just about everything I buy.

Missed on Cisco below $20.....I was worried about the inevitable slowdown in govt spending around the world, Cisco's biggest revenuse stream.
Still I do wish i'd bitten on it,,,maybe another chance will be coming soon.
I did buy Intel last year at a bargain price.

Looking at Waste Management, and Telefonica.

ALL these are US stocks.....I did buy a bunch of RY last few weeks at nice prices.

I am finding it harder and harder to find CANADIAN companies to buy now.

Any ideas, thoughts, or recommendations in CANADIAN stocks, I can look more into.

Thanks and good luck


----------



## Ihatetaxes

HaroldCrump said:


> You misunderstood her when she said she wanted _Gold_ not _Goldcorp_


Ha! Amazingly she would rather have the stock. It is our 10 year anniversary this year so maybe some diamonds.... or diamond mine stock!


----------



## ddkay

Addy said:


> I have news alerts set up for Atmel but I am not sure if now is the time to buy. There stock price has already rose a lot and I'm not sure if it will continue?
> 
> Anyone here know much about Intrynsic Software?


Did you buy ICS Addy? They've had an unbelievable run. I added it to my watch list when you mentioned it. Last week they partnered with QNX and today alone have had 100% gains.


----------



## plen

Anybody know what's up with PRE? Down 11% this year, is it all about crude prices?


----------



## Addy

ddkay said:


> Did you buy ICS Addy? They've had an unbelievable run. I added it to my watch list when you mentioned it. Last week they partnered with QNX and today alone have had 100% gains.


Yes, I picked up 2000 at .07. I'm very happy with ICS going up, but alas, it's the only one showing green in my little wee portfolio, so I advise everyone against buying anything I'm interested in!  I'm almost debating on selling it but since I bought it so inexpensively, I'll sit on it for a while.


----------



## Betzy

So a quick related ? with regards to buying penny stocks, what discount broker do you use? I am with TDW and it is a real pain cause they need me to call in the order every time, any way there is one that can avoid this??


----------



## Guest

warp said:


> I am finding it harder and harder to find CANADIAN companies to buy now.
> 
> Any ideas, thoughts, or recommendations in CANADIAN stocks, I can look more into.
> 
> Thanks and good luck


Well, I've had WPT.TO on the list for awhile ... interesting product ... watching for $12 my last notes say ... very speculative ... dropped $1.35 so far today to $14.24 at 2:18 ...


----------



## warp

I see that CISCO is down big in aftermarket, after their earnings release.

The company gave weak guidance......and the shares are down more than 10% as of this writing.
Wonder what will happen when the markets open tomorrow.
I bet the buyers push it back up slightly.

If the price is right, Cisco has to be a good long term buy.

I am going to also buy SYY at some point here...it got hurt the last few days over a slight miss.


----------



## ddkay

Cisco's CEO John Chambers warned about this in November, so I'm not that surprised. The last time CSCO stock traded around $19 there were people who thought it should be closer to $15 instead, lol. In my opinion $19-20 is close to fair value and a good entry point, assuming technology spending continues into next year they have a cozy outlook.


----------



## Toronto.gal

warp said:


> I bet the buyers push it back up slightly.


It crushed for a second Q in a row. 

That's what I had thought last November when it dropped -17%, but instead it went even lower and stayed low for several weeks. I guess it's a good time for DCA. 

Definitely a great long term stock & good for you that you missed it last time; you could now get it at -27% or even lower. Someone here predicted it could go to $15, but I don't think it will get that low, but anything is possible.

@edit: I just read your post ddkay.


----------



## davext

Picked up 100 shares of Teck Resources today. Now I have 300 shares total


----------



## Toronto.gal

Those with Encana shares might be interested to know that a $5 billion joint venture with PetroChina has taken place. Shares are up in the NYSE.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> It crushed for a second Q in a row.
> 
> That's what I had thought last November when it dropped -17%, but instead it went even lower and stayed low for several weeks. I guess it's a good time for DCA.
> 
> Definitely a great long term stock & good for you that you missed it last time; you could now get it at -27% or even lower. Someone here predicted it could go to $15, but I don't think it will get that low, but anything is possible.
> 
> @edit: I just read your post ddkay.


That sucks ;-).

I am bit below my cost as of right now and will assess the situation in the coming weeks. I had hoped they will introduce the dividends and it was one of the reasons why I didn't sell before the earnings, my gut was telling me to get rid off it but it was still below my selling target of $23, now it's ways below that ;-).


----------



## Toronto.gal

Had I sold before the earnings, I could have made 10% profit [since Nov.10] & then gotten back in again today, but I debated too long on this one & really did not expect 2 disastrous earnings back to back, regardless of what analysts were saying. Contrarian style does not pay off all the time. I'll purchase a few more if it goes below $19 to average down. Your gut had been right!

Made my very first 'penny' trade today; bought RS early this am for $.75 & just sold at $.88. I saw a video of what this company manufactures and liked what I saw & took advantage of a -50% tumble this week. I'll send the profit to transfer agents! 

I had a very good week selling 3 stocks; normally I do 3 in a month.


----------



## ddkay

FWIW, RS is on a delisting review, be careful http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/January2011/12/c9772.html


----------



## humble_pie

(to myself) gah there's this junior gold explorer that i follow because i've known about the ceo for years & i'd swear he's the only guy in the biz who isn't a liar (mumble) recently co got into a mess details of which have not yet fully emerged (did i say that already)

couple days ago the ceo resigned (gasp) shares tanked bad (blah blah) it looks like the directors pushed him out after longstanding dispute over which gold property should be developed first (blah blah blah) they have 2 properties but the other property won (mumble)

to make long story short i bought some yesterday (sigh) but shares tanked even worse today (slap ! slap ! slap ! ) (smacking head hard)


----------



## dogleg

I am thinking about buying Bell Alliant BA . Any opinions ? Now they are no longer an income trust their yield no doubt will be more like 7% not 10.


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> FWIW, RS is on a delisting review, be careful http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/January2011/12/c9772.html


Thanks for the warning ddkay, but I already sold and had bought shares with profit money. I will review this company further in the near future because it is interesting to say the least!

Sorry HP.


----------



## Jungle

Toronto.gal said:


> Those with Encana shares might be interested to know that a $5 billion joint venture with PetroChina has taken place. Shares are up in the NYSE.


Interesting, they just posted a big loss.


----------



## warp

dogleg said:


> I am thinking about buying Bell Alliant BA . Any opinions ? Now they are no longer an income trust their yield no doubt will be more like 7% not 10.



We have owned Bell Aliant for several years in several accounts, as an income play...we dont expect great growth, but a little move up is nice.
Its been great for income...it has moved up and down, but the regular monthly distributions really add up, and now that all dist will be eligible dividends, its great for cash accounts too.

Also there has been talk, for quite a while that BCE might just take it back,,,and pay a premium?
Just like us,,they like that monthly cash flow.....7% dividend income is nothing to sneeze at!

BAck to CSCO.....its down about 13% so far today...near $19.
Im asking myself whether its time to buy, or wait a few days and see where it goes from here.
In a few months they will start paying divs for the first time.
I wonder if this downturn will put a hold or a damper on that,,,or if the stock will rally a bit when it actually starts paying the div.
The yield will be pretty low anyway,,,1-2 % is forecast.


----------



## Argonaut

Technology is not the right sector to be looking for value buys. Cisco is a dog, pure and simple.


----------



## plen

Was able to redeem most of my e-Series bond index without the 2% charge yesterday, grabbed CPA.UN, HR.UN and AD this morning


----------



## Homerhomer

Argonaut said:


> Technology is not the right sector to be looking for value buys. Cisco is a dog, pure and simple.


I had CSCO more like a rebound play than value, but ovestayed my welcome (it's up $0.01 in after hours though, so we are well on the way to recovery ;-).


I am not sure I entirely agree that tech is not the right sector for value plays when you have some companies with plenty of cash, PE of 10 or lower, PEG of 1 and some even pay decent and growing dividents (INTC - which I would be happy to buy below $20).


----------



## FrugalTrader

Picked up a small position of VISA!


----------



## davext

FrugalTrader said:


> Picked up a small position of VISA!


Visa always seems to have a hard time moving up but easily moves back down to the $69 range


----------



## humble_pie

the problem with buying when there's blood in the streets is that one never knows whether the storm is over or whether it will be followed by mass graves & charnel houses stuffed with corpses.


----------



## Argonaut

Homerhomer said:


> I am not sure I entirely agree that tech is not the right sector for value plays when you have some companies with plenty of cash, PE of 10 or lower, PEG of 1 and some even pay decent and growing dividents (INTC - which I would be happy to buy below $20).


Microsoft delivers quarter after quarter of great earnings, has a gargantuan ton of cash on its balance sheet, yet its stock has been garbage for 10 years. Same with Intel, but that stock is even worse. Tech is all about getting into the hot stock at the right time and getting out sooner than you need to. Too much market timing for me. Tech sucks. Give me shovels in the ground, oil in the pipelines, and trains on the tracks.


----------



## davext

humble_pie said:


> the problem with buying when there's blood in the streets is that one never knows whether the storm is over or whether it will be followed by mass graves & charnel houses stuffed with corpses.


It's easy to say I'll buy when a correction comes or when the prices gets to $__/share it's hard to execute. Usually I plug y nose and just take the plunge when the it's an overall market correction rather than a company specific issue.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> I am not sure I entirely agree that tech is not the right sector for value plays when you have some companies with plenty of cash, PE of 10 or lower, PEG of 1 and some even pay decent and growing dividents (INTC - which I would be happy to buy below $20).


I agree.

Tech. stocks are a must as we're living in an information age possible only with the ever [or overly] changing technology which has transformed the world in every respect. Just think at what made the unthinkable ME uprising possible in 2011? “Technology has robbed sound sleep from dictators.” 

So sure, if you don't move/innovate fast enough with the times, you fade, but I hardly think CSCO is a 'dog,' at least not yet & believe there is potential long term recovery, but I suppose time will tell. CSCO is also not alone in not paying dividends; Microsoft just started doing so recently & wonder what Apple is waiting for, though who would complain about dividends with this company? I do & think it's about time they split the stock as well.

And though not at all a fair comparison, RIM also hat a very unkind year with many of you staying away from it in 2010, but now probably wished you hadn't & I wish I had piled up more than I did because I believe in this great innovative company of ours & wish their upcoming Tablet best of success and not just because I own shares.

On the subject of technology, what do you think about Nokia's strategic partnership with Microsoft? 

The impact of changing technology is mind-boggling & personally, I think this world was better without so much of it.


----------



## humble_pie

bought an option structure in akamai this morning. A mildly bullish iron thingy. Some parts in 2013 leaps.

my risky junior gold (mumble) rallied strongly yesterday & today (arms raised w V signals.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm happy for you HP. I'm not into options as I don't fully understand yet. 

Just put an order for ING; regret not having bought at $7+ when I had the chance. 

Auch, I sold my penny stock [RS] yesterday and today it's up 50%.


----------



## Greyhound86

I see Just Energy is down again today to $14.40.

Pretty good yield as dividend is .1033 per month.


----------



## humble_pie

tgal i have ing myself. As some wag once put it, they always conduct their affairs (from amsterdam) with dutch calvinistic rectitude. Ing has bigger presence in south & east asia than a casual observer might think. Business relationships date back to dutch colonial era, are as old as the bank itself.

ING is a good candidate for selling OTM options imho. Stock trades in a broad band, in part because of the predictable rectitude. I'm short april 13 calls & half as many july 8 puts, ie puts for only half as many shares as i actually hold.

you can see what's going on here. If stk stays within the 8-13 band, investor will keep the option premiums. If stk moves hugely investor risks to be in for more stk at 8 or out of stk at 13. In reality i won't be out at 13 even if stk rises above, because i will have rolled those april 13s into a higher strike call that's farther out in time.

all investors & especially long stock/short call writers should keep in mind that if ING reinstates dividends on the common, shares will jump.


----------



## Toronto.gal

You're right HP, also and obviously, a big presence in the Benelux region + is the world leader in virtual banking. Reasons I want in now: 1) the bank has already repaid about 1/2 their debt to the government, 2) is aiming at repaying all by year-end and as you mentioned, 3) share will increase upon reinstatement of dividends. A top company for sure & could very well double by year-end. You have to love the Dutch + I love orange! 

http://thefinancialbrand.com/15550/ing-direct-cafe-us-canada-photos/

When I first read about options I said "eh"? And still do, lol. Have to read 'Options made Easy.'


----------



## plen

Toronto.gal said:


> When I first read about options I said "eh"? And still do, lol. Have to read 'Options made Easy.'


Here's a simple way to understand the core of options.

You are thinking of buying a house but you're not sure what's going to happen in the market. You look at house that is selling for $100,000. The seller offers you the right, but not the obligation to buy the house for $100,000 in 6 months provided you give her $5000. You pay $5000 and wait 6 months. This is not a down payment, it's a premium for the option of buying.

Now if the housing market booms and the house is now worth $150,000 you have the right to still buy it at $100,000, so you could buy the house and sell it right away for $150,000. Your net profit would be $150,000-$100,000-$5000 = $45,000

If the house were to drop in value and be worth only $70,000, instead of taking the loss of $30,000 and buying the house at $100,000, you chalk it up as a loss of the $5000 premium.

Now lets say 3 months pass and the value of the house is already up to $120,000 but in your mind a bust is about to happen. You could then consider selling your $5000 option to someone else for $10,000 or such. Or maybe the bust has already happened and the value of the house is $90,000. There might be a buyer out there who thinks in 3 months the price will go back up, so you are able to sell your option for $2,000.

This is overly simplistic as there are many ways to be the buyer and seller of these premiums, but it's a good way to understand the concept imo.


----------



## humble_pie

fascinating trivia re ing:

tgal did you know that the colossal debt you're mentioning was almost entirely structured by ING's former CFO (CFO veep at the time) who had been a toronto actuary most of his career.

such a small world.

the ING veep was a friend of toronto's prem watsa the original guru of these distressed-bailouts-with-convertibility-or-warrants-into-common-shares-etc deals. And both are well-acquainted with warren buffett whose famous 2008 bailout of goldman sachs using preferred shares with convertibility into common was based upon exactly this model.

personally i have always believed that prem watsa was the first to invent the rescue/distress structured deal & then later watsa was the one who taught it to buffett. But of course i am an incorrigible canadian nationalist.

back to our friend the ex-toronto actuary when he was veeping the dutch government bailout for ING in 2008. The deal was 10 billion euros (about USD $13 billion at the time) in return for issuance of a new series of preferred ING shares to the dutch government. Amsterdam did not take any cash dividends for itself at the time, however. Unlike the greedy prem watsa & buffett models, where watsa & buffett helped themselves to ultra-high dividend income from the getgo. It was this virtuous puritanical step on the part of the dutch government that prompted the joke about calvinistic dutch rectitude.

ah, but. There's a giant hidden bonus for puritans & calvinists who patiently wait. Not paid but established in the 2008 ING bailout deal were cumulative dividends on the preferred shares, payable to the dutch government at a fixed rate. All of these accumulated dividends are to be paid as soon as the bank recommences paying dividends on the common stock. At that moment Amsterdam will reap an absolutely colossal windfall.

one can therefore understand that ING will try to pay back all of its debt first, before it restarts dividends on the common shares, in order to avoid having to pay out that huge windfall.


----------



## humble_pie

now that i think about it the capital city of the netherlands may not be amsterdam.

apologies to all of the orange flag.


----------



## Kidbrosweets

humble_pie said:


> fascinating trivia re ing:
> 
> tgal did you know that the colossal debt you're mentioning was almost entirely structured by ING's former CFO (CFO veep at the time) who had been a toronto actuary most of his career.
> 
> such a small world.
> 
> the ING veep was a friend of toronto's prem watsa the original guru of these distressed-bailouts-with-convertibility-or-warrants-into-common-shares-etc deals. And both are well-acquainted with warren buffett whose famous 2008 bailout of goldman sachs using preferred shares with convertibility into common was based upon exactly this model.
> 
> personally i have always believed that prem watsa was the first to invent the rescue/distress structured deal & then later watsa was the one who taught it to buffett. But of course i am an incorrigible canadian nationalist.
> 
> back to our friend the ex-toronto actuary when he was veeping the dutch government bailout for ING in 2008. The deal was 10 billion euros (about USD $13 billion at the time) in return for issuance of a new series of preferred ING shares to the dutch government. Amsterdam did not take any cash dividends for itself at the time, however. Unlike the greedy prem watsa & buffett models, where watsa & buffett helped themselves to ultra-high dividend income from the getgo. It was this virtuous puritanical step on the part of the dutch government that prompted the joke about calvinistic dutch rectitude.
> 
> ah, but. There's a giant hidden bonus for puritans & calvinists who patiently wait. Not paid but established in the 2008 ING bailout deal were cumulative dividends on the preferred shares, payable to the dutch government at a fixed rate. All of these accumulated dividends are to be paid as soon as the bank recommences paying dividends on the common stock. At that moment Amsterdam will reap an absolutely colossal windfall.
> 
> one can therefore understand that ING will try to pay back all of its debt first, before it restarts dividends on the common shares, in order to avoid having to pay out that huge windfall.


great read, how do you find this kind of info?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*@Plen:* thanks so much for the explanation; it helped a lot as you were very clear, now I just have to read a bit more & get comfortable before I'm ready to go! 

*@HP:* about the ING trivia, I knew some of the facts you mentioned, but not all & no wonder Mr. Prem Watsa is referred to as our Warren Buffet. And yup, for the 10 billion Euros, the Dutch government got a lot of equity and that will surely translate into mega dividends, hhmmm, stocks & politics. 

*@Zylon:* I wouldn't average down with penny stocks either! 

Let's see what another Canadian, Mr. Stephen Elop can do for Nokia; I managed to pick up a few of these shares today as well, could not resist the price, $9.10.

*@edit:* Just read: "Nokia employees stage mass walkout to protest Microsoft agreement." Great.


----------



## Eclectic12

Toronto.gal said:


> I agree.
> 
> [ ... ]
> 
> And though not at all a fair comparison, RIM also hat a very unkind year with many of you staying away from it in 2010, but now probably wished you hadn't & I wish I had piled up more than I did because I believe in this great innovative company of ours & wish their upcoming Tablet best of success and not just because I own shares.
> 
> [ ... ]


I've been in an out of it for the last couple of years - including 2010. Though I still regret selling and missing the re-buy when it was about $30 and then shot up to over $100.


----------



## Larry6417

I recently bought puts on Sirius radio (SIRI). Sigh. The stock went up after I bought puts.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought some Just Energy after a big drop but in time to get the February dividend. Huge yield on this one.


----------



## KaeJS

Ihatetaxes said:


> Just bought some Just Energy after a big drop but in time to get the February dividend. Huge yield on this one.


Wish I knew about this earlier today.

I may purchase some in the future. Thats a nice yield, for sure.


----------



## BarryD

Y'all will laugh but I'd bet a large Tim's that there's more than a few Joe Pennystocks lurking here. Let's hear from you!  One has to start somewhere and here's what I hold in a TFSA:

Aug 10 1000 UUU @ $3.23 - today $6.18 + dividend $1 per share
Dec 10 2000 GNG @ .225 - today .54
Jan 4 4000 BSK @ .25 - today .335
Jan 19 5000 ESO @ .15 - today .16
Feb 9 4000 NWT @ .19 - today .19.5
Feb 15 5000 QEI @ .14 - assuming it goes thru.

It would be great to hear from a few of the others who sit at the little kids
table. Dumping ESO and trying something else might be next, the learning stock mogel that I am.  Quit laughing please....


----------



## Greyhound86

BarryD said:


> Y'all will laugh but I'd bet a large Tim's that there's more than a few Joe Pennystocks lurking here. Let's hear from you!  One has to start somewhere and here's what I hold in a TFSA:
> )


Guilty as charged

In my TFSA and non-reg personal account I have a fair number of small caps - mostly oil with some miners.

Makes life interesting. Great fun when they go up - not so much when they go down!

RRSP's and holding company accounts are more index/large cap investments.


----------



## Argonaut

zylon said:


> I added to position of Inter Pipeline (closed $15.02)


This is one of my large positions, got in at $13.79. I think we could see it at $17 this year at least, certainly not an outlandish bet. That would be a 20% total return for 2011. The support at $15 appears to be very solid, the chart looks like a plateau.


----------



## ddkay

I always find it so difficult to find an excellent Canadian growth stock. Should I keep looking for needles in the haystack that is the TSX or transfer everything to my USD account? Dilemma...


----------



## KaeJS

Ihatetaxes said:


> Just bought some Just Energy after a big drop but in time to get the February dividend. Huge yield on this one.


Nice one, Ihatetaxes.

Up 2.53% today.

Excellent buy.


----------



## gimme_divies

Over the last 2 days I have added 200 shares of HSE and 150 shares of TRP. I now have 55K in CAD stocks and 63K of USD and about 55K of buying power.


----------



## Freedom45

HOU.TO

I usually only bother with ETF's like this when I've got a bit of "play" cash sitting in my TFSA, and nowhere long that I want to put it.

I jumped in today @ $6.41, and I'll sell somewhere around $7.42 or higher. No hurry to get the cash freed up, and it'll make a run again at some point in the coming months. It's relatively easy money if you're in no hurry and have a strong stomach...


----------



## SkepticalInvestor

Bought some U (Uranium) and JJG (Grains ETN) last week based on recommendations in Barron's.


----------



## KaeJS

Freedom45 said:


> HOU.TO
> 
> I usually only bother with ETF's like this when I've got a bit of "play" cash sitting in my TFSA, and nowhere long that I want to put it.
> 
> I jumped in today @ $6.41, and I'll sell somewhere around $7.42 or higher. No hurry to get the cash freed up, and it'll make a run again at some point in the coming months. It's relatively easy money if you're in no hurry and have a strong stomach...


I read your post last night and I got in on this earlier today before the jump. I think it closed at 6.66?

I will probably sell around the $7.50 mark, also. A $1 gain is good enough for me.


----------



## Greyhound86

SkepticalInvestor said:


> Bought some U (Uranium) and JJG (Grains ETN) last week based on recommendations in Barron's.


Good buy with the JJG if you bought it on the drop it had on Wed. It had a nice rebound today.

I have been following DBA and JJG since last fall to use a hedge (I am a grain and oilseeds farmer). Both are volatile so I actually went long the DBA call options instead of buying the ETN. Ag commodities are famous for falling rapidly on bad news, increased production somewhere in the world, a port strike, some announcement concerning exports to China and so on. 

Started with Dec 30 calls, then Jan 32, April 34 and now April 37. I bought out of the money and sold them and replaced them with more out of the money calls as DBA went up in value. I kept selling and replacing as I was trading 100 contracts at a time and did not want a whole pile of money tied up in a call that allthough in the money could easily go back down to zero. 

Options for JJG are just starting to trade recently. I will use them more in the future if the volume gets high enough as JJG is more of a grain/oilseeds play than DBA.


----------



## KaeJS

Zylon,

That's an interesting graph.

Why didn't you hold the stock a little longer, though?

... and for pete's sake! you bought in a lot of times. Commissions?!


----------



## Causalien

*Tsla*

Been adding every time it hits the first day price of 23


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought: TCK/ELD.
Sold: Banco Santander [STD].
On my watch-list: Noble Corporation [NE].


----------



## atrp2biz

Proud owner of one share of BRK.A. We want to go to Omaha!

Used ABX for the NG conversion (non-registered) at TDW.


----------



## Greyhound86

Bought some Wavefront Tech (WEE) 

Hopefully over the next few quarters they finally get theirs sales really going. They have been doing lots of demos and trials with the oil/gas companies but now it is time for them to see how many customers they can get to pay for the technology.


----------



## atrp2biz

Also with RIMM at ~$70

Bought RIMM May 70 calls at $5.10
Sold RIMM March 70 calls at $2.65

Delta = 0.03
Gamma = -0.03
Theta = 0.04
Vega = 0.06


----------



## warp

ddkay said:


> I always find it so difficult to find an excellent Canadian growth stock. Should I keep looking for needles in the haystack that is the TSX or transfer everything to my USD account? Dilemma...


I agree!

Recently bought Pepsico, Kraft Foods, and, Bristol Myers

All three are on the major highways, have soem intl exposure, all three pay nice divs, ( although american), have ok payout ratios, fair P/E's, and ok debt to equity.


Like you, I am having a hell of a time finding anything to buy in Canada.

I almost just gave up and bought BCE the other day, or may have to buy some ETF;s in Canada.

What can we buy in CANADA????

I am a long term dividend guy.


----------



## warp

atrp2biz said:


> Proud owner of one share of BRK.A. We want to go to Omaha!
> 
> Used ABX for the NG conversion (non-registered) at TDW.


Good for you...

the same thought has occured to me..although now we can buy the "b" shares at a much lower per share price.

I've wanted to own Berkshire for a long ,long time , (starting in 1999/2000 at around $40 K per share)....never did buy it.
It always just seemed a bit overpriced...but it has always gone up!


----------



## warp

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought: TCK/ELD.
> Sold: Banco Santander [STD].
> On my watch-list: Noble Corporation [NE].


TGAL..

Banco Santander is on my watch list!

What did you pay for it, and why did you sell??

thanks


----------



## Homerhomer

warp said:


> Like you, I am having a hell of a time finding anything to buy in Canada.
> 
> I almost just gave up and bought BCE the other day, or may have to buy some ETF;s in Canada.
> 
> What can we buy in CANADA????
> 
> I am a long term dividend guy.


As a dividend and value investor I really don't see much at current levels, my latest purchases were RBC and BMO in December after sell offs, have done well but I don't think I would be adding more, and the only reason I am not selling BMO at these levels (purchased it hoping for a quick buck and am overweight on financials) is because I am not finding much value anywhere else. I have number of companies on my watch list, but find them all overpriced and will wait for 10% or even more pullback (if it ever happens) before adding more, currently watching: BCE, ENB, FTS, SLF, CVE, CNR.


----------



## Homerhomer

warp said:


> Good for you...
> 
> the same thought has occured to me..although now we can buy the "b" shares at a much lower per share price.
> 
> I've wanted to own Berkshire for a long ,long time , (starting in 1999/2000 at around $40 K per share)....never did buy it.
> It always just seemed a bit overpriced...but it has always gone up!


Aren't you guys afraid what will happen to the shares after WB steps aside or passes away? He may not be making all the decisions right now but has such a cult following that his absence from the company would have tangible effect. Wouldn't it be better to simply follow what berkshire owns, if one so desired?


----------



## Cal

Homerhomer said:


> Aren't you guys afraid what will happen to the shares after WB steps aside or passes away? He may not be making all the decisions right now but has such a cult following that his absence from the company would have tangible effect. Wouldn't it be better to simply follow what berkshire owns, if one so desired?


Not afraid at all. He is smart enough to hire smart people to work with him, and when he is no longer there.

I hope that the share price drops a bit when he passes or when he steps aside, it may be a great buying opportunity.

IMO both shares are a great buy. It is like getting a mutual fund, with no mer, or like buying an etf, his holdings are so diversified.


----------



## Toronto.gal

warp said:


> TGAL..Banco Santander is on my watch list! What did you pay for it, and why did you sell?? thanks


I sold because I am a speculative trader as well as an intelligent investor, LOL. 

I bought them recently at $11+ and so at that price, I was able to buy quite a few shares & made a reasonable profit by selling at under $13, but will definitely get back in long-term [BBVA as well].

Sometimes I need to sell to keep 20% cash and so I sell what I believe will come down to my initial purchase price [or close enough] and not because I don't like the stock.


----------



## tojo

Bought in the last few weeks:
ABT, LLY, STD, LIQ, JE, MO.


----------



## warp

Homerhomer said:


> Aren't you guys afraid what will happen to the shares after WB steps aside or passes away? He may not be making all the decisions right now but has such a cult following that his absence from the company would have tangible effect. Wouldn't it be better to simply follow what berkshire owns, if one so desired?


That has always been a concern.....but Buffet may never die!!
He just seems to go on and on!!

Seriously though...Buffet made a lot of money for shareholders not just on his stocks.
What is not generally known is the huge amounts of money he had made on derivative type investments......two recent examples are his deal with GE, and his deal with Goldman Sachs.....
Probably Nobody else could have gotten those returns!


----------



## warp

Toronto.gal said:


> I sold because I am a speculative trader as well as an intelligent investor, LOL.
> 
> I bought them recently at $11+ and so at that price, I was able to buy quite a few shares & made a reasonable profit by selling at under $13, but will definitely get back in long-term [BBVA as well].
> 
> Sometimes I need to sell to keep 20% cash and so I sell what I believe will come down to my initial purchase price [or close enough] and not because I don't like the stock.


TGAL..

thanks,

I am not much of a speculative trader.
I prefer to buy and hold. I will buy STD if it falls back agian.
It was a great trade for you though.

We must think alike......BBV is on my watch list too!!


----------



## Homerhomer

I have sold half of my BMO position purchased in December for about 6% gain, I would be happy to hold on to half regardless of the earnings/market conditions and the chart has been bumping head at these levels since September.


----------



## Homerhomer

Just added a bit of FCX, 17% down from high of January is good enough for me. Short term trade (or so I hope ;-)


----------



## Freedom45

Freedom45 said:


> HOU.TO
> 
> I usually only bother with ETF's like this when I've got a bit of "play" cash sitting in my TFSA, and nowhere long that I want to put it.
> 
> I jumped in today @ $6.41, and I'll sell somewhere around $7.42 or higher. No hurry to get the cash freed up, and it'll make a run again at some point in the coming months. It's relatively easy money if you're in no hurry and have a strong stomach...


Sold first thing this morning @$7.70.

I'll take a 20% return and run!!


----------



## cannon_fodder

Freedom45 said:


> Sold first thing this morning @$7.70.
> 
> I'll take a 20% return and run!!


Maybe you should check out HNU/HND. More volatile than oil with potentially larger returns in a shorter period of time.


----------



## Freedom45

cannon_fodder said:


> Maybe you should check out HNU/HND. More volatile than oil with potentially larger returns in a shorter period of time.


Shorting ETF's and/or anything else isn't really a major part of my strategy, just something I do when I have extra cash and see an opportunity.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought ENI [Enersis] - for potential long term.
Bought RNN - for short term trading.


----------



## ddkay

I just bought my first shares in AKAM @ 39.48. Can't understand why it's gone so low.


----------



## ddkay

Wow, that was a mistake. AKAM is a falling chainsaw today, I made a swift exit at -2.8% ($38.40). The current fair value estimate according to s&p is $31.50. AKAM is eons ahead of its mobile app/media CDN competitors (INAP, LLNW, LVLT), but they delivered weaker than expected guidance and it's now on a lingering (nearing 1 month) shorting spree I don't want to be caught in the middle of.


----------



## peterk

Sold COS and bought Walmart. COS still has strong growth I feel, but it's had a stronger run, recently, and my confidence in the joint venture that is Syncrude to operate at the same efficiency as Suncor is wavering. Suncor has postured about selling its share and I don't know who will buy it. You've got Canadian American and now Chinese companies all trying to poke their way in. I can only imagine that putting that many companies together will either end in brilliant collaboration or destructive argument.

Walmart's dropped off a bit, and has been stagnant for 10 years. I'm hoping for a bull run in the next few years as it continues to aggressively force it's stores upon the non-American Globe. It's also proven to be quite recession proof, so I feel it will be a strong hedge just in case something horrible happens with the economy in the next little while (which I'm not expecting)


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought bit of Magna today, almost 25% drop from the recent high and I think suppliers are better auto play than the manufacturers itself. Short term buy.


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Bought a bit of Goldcorp this morning, with the price being 20% off recent highs I thought it may be a good time to get a first lil bit.


Sold Goldcorp today once it reached my goal, if it dips I will re-purchase it since at the moment I like the story but don't like being burnt for not sticking to my original plan hence the sale. It was never meant to be a long term hold to begin with.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Goldcorp today once it reached my goal, if it dips I will re-purchase it since at the moment I like the story but don't like being burnt for not sticking to my original plan hence the sale. It was never meant to be a long term hold to begin with.


Its up 16% from my purchase price on February 8th so I like your strategy but think I will hold it for a while longer.

Edit - Put in a sell order for half my shares. See if I get my price.

Edit again - sold in seconds for $48.50.


----------



## Toronto.gal

So the subject is Gold. 

My revised target for GG was $52, then lowered it to $50 and now that it's almost here, I'm debating because I'm thinking about the supposed 60% production expansion. So what to do remains the question for me as I bought it in the $30's and don't think it will go back to that price. To sell or not to sell; have still 1/2 hour to decide. 

I agree, it's good to stick to one's goals, but it's hard to be disciplined all the time, especially in light of new information, even when I hate this particular stock.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

If you listen to Jim Cramer this is what he has to say about GC today...

Cramer is recommending Goldcorp (NYSE: GG) because of the company's low production costs. The company has the lowest cost of gold, and has been able to find gold, where others have not had as much success finding the precious metal.

Read more: http://www.benzinga.com/media/cnbc/...stocks-getting-hit-today-xom-gg#ixzz1FNn8x569


----------



## HaroldCrump

If Jim Cramer is recommending, sell sell sell....


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> So the subject is Gold.
> 
> My revised target for GG was $52, then lowered it to $50 and now that it's almost here, I'm debating because I'm thinking about the supposed 60% production expansion. So what to do remains the question for me as I bought it in the $30's and don't think it will go back to that price. To sell or not to sell; have still 1/2 hour to decide.
> 
> I agree, it's good to stick to one's goals, but it's hard to be disciplined all the time, especially in light of new information, even when I hate this particular stock.


lol, decisions decisions decisions..........the way I see it the stock was below $45 three or four days ago, has been bumping head against 48 for a long time, so IMO has as much chance of breaking out (volume today was good) as it has pulling back. One good news from Middle East can bring this stock down by 10% or more.

I do like the story with increased production, silver, increased dividends, relatively low costs of mining, good earnings report, but you won't find me complaining about 20% gain in a month.

Ihatetaxes - selling half position ain't bad solution either ;-)


----------



## Jungle

Got a surprise today when I opened our stock portfolio. RY Jumped!


----------



## andrewf

HaroldCrump said:


> If Jim Cramer is recommending, sell sell sell....


Someone should start a fund shorting Jim Cramer's top picks.


----------



## Homerhomer

andrewf said:


> Someone should start a fund shorting Jim Cramer's top picks.


lol, although he recommends a stock every 3.7 seconds lol so the JC short fund may have few thousands positions by the end of the week ;-). I have watched half a show the other day and got dizzy from all the noise, neons, glitter, I then switched to bnn and felt like moving from brazilian carnival to christian mass.... so serious ;-)


----------



## Square Root

Jungle said:


> Got a surprise today when I opened our stock portfolio. RY Jumped!


So did TD. These are my biggest positions so today was indeed profitable. I spent some time looking at TD's investor material. I was impressed with their Cdn branch banking ROE (over 39%) and their US ROE which is getting very close to their cost of capital. They appear to be making great progress in the US and this will be very good news for the stock. Also a $.05 dividend increase is great-better than the market was expecting.


----------



## KaeJS

Purchased 100 of TD.TO today at $82.50 on the upswing. 

Never should have sold my original position at $75.34!!!


----------



## marina628

Today I bought more(50 shares each) FTS ,RY ,CNQ ,BNS and my first order of XCS (200 shares).


----------



## Argonaut

Homerhomer said:


> lol, although he recommends a stock every 3.7 seconds lol so the JC short fund may have few thousands positions by the end of the week ;-). I have watched half a show the other day and got dizzy from all the noise, neons, glitter, I then switched to bnn and felt like moving from brazilian carnival to christian mass.... so serious ;-)


I like watching Cramer if I'm not working at 3:00. It's better than what's on BNN at the same time.. Squeeze Play or whatever. That's by far the worst show on BNN.

Cramer is nuts, but he does have some Wall Street wisdom. I wouldn't follow his individual choices, but some of his mantras are good. Diversification for one, and having a gold allocation for another. His 10-20% recommendation is less than mine though.

Goldcorp shareholders can thank him for helping pump up the stock lately.


----------



## humble_pie

goldcorp is interesting. I don't own any. My interest comes from a different perspective altogether.

hidden out of sight is goldcorp's mysterious financier frank giustra. The stories about this semi-reclusive vancouver tycoon & resource promoter are legion, but i'll just stick to the most recent facts, which are that giustra has been close buddies with bill clinton for several years & the 2 have now formed a troika with mexico's carlos slim, richest man in the world.

giustra is director of the clinton foundation, which aims to restore charity to 3rd world countries after the 1st world resource promoters have managed to remove their valuable oil, minerals, gold, uranium, etc, usually at dirt cheap prices.

there are academics & economists who criticize this approach to 3rd world rescue, but leaving aside the scholarly arguments, the fact is that giustra clinton & slim cast a long shadow. And where the shadow goes, goes goldcorp.

i would not underestimate the power of goldcorp to advance its interests in latin america.


----------



## dogcom

I had Goldcorp but sold it for a gain a few weeks ago but only because I had way to much gold in my portfolio. Recently I have only made a few small buys like CSF and DEE a week or so ago and also PTM. Thinking about adding FTS if we can get a little bigger drop from here.


----------



## beans

does anyone hold KINROSS gold corp? its almost at its 52wk low...i dont know much about this company, just heard about it the other day


----------



## KaeJS

beans said:


> does anyone hold KINROSS gold corp? its almost at its 52wk low...i dont know much about this company, just heard about it the other day


I dont own it, but I'm definitely watching it.

I might pull the trigger. It only dropped -0.01 today. Could be some support showing through. There is DEFINITELY support around the $14.75 range.

Last time it was this low was because of the "financial crisis"


----------



## al42

I bought Kinross last week at just under $16.00 looking to trade it.
I had a tight stop on it though and got stopped out this week at $15.00.
Still looking at it and almost pulled the trigger when it got down to $14.65 but was waiting for $14.50. I think K will trade mostly sideways for a bit until people get more clarity on the Red Back deal. Also, the unrest in the Middle East doesn't help, investors may think this will spread to Africa.


----------



## Argonaut

Kinross is a dog for sure. Look at that awful chart. The only way I would play it right now is with the K.WT.D warrant. I made a quick 16% with it a couple months back but haven't touched it since. Only put up $500 so I didn't hit a home run or anything.


----------



## beans

i just bought in small positions in FTP as well as PSD. liking the upside.


----------



## dubmac

*RCI.B Buy?*

Anyone have an opinion on Rogers Communication RCI.B? 
I've been watching it - currently at 33.53 - very near a 52 week low. nice dividend 4.24%. Really been beat up. Much competition in telecoms. I already own BCE and Telus. I heard that they were increasing their dividend and buying back stock. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Guest

dubmac said:


> Anyone have an opinion on Rogers Communication RCI.B?
> I've been watching it - currently at 33.53 - very near a 52 week low. nice dividend 4.24%. Really been beat up. Much competition in telecoms. I already own BCE and Telus. I heard that they were increasing their dividend and buying back stock. Anyone have an opinion?


Thanks for the post ... I'd forgotten about Rogers ... my understanding, Rogers has superior wireless ... their cable is better than twisted pair, and I'm reading cell is 70% penetration so there's still room to grow ... I'm thinking I'll watch for ~ $32 ... thanks again


----------



## dubmac

thnx rikk...I had the same target price in mind.


----------



## dogcom

If anyone needed a lesson on why you would buy an ETF instead of a company in a sector that you would like to own, you just need to look at a graph on how Goldcorp and Kinross has performed lately.


----------



## humble_pie

gasfrac news pretty sobering but company has not spoken yet re yesterday's explosion & fire, which is the 2nd in a few weeks.

puzzling to understand why stk is trending up on the day so far this am without one single credible, responsible word of explanation.

are those traders who are buying this am out of their skulls. Let this 2nd explosion turn out to be caused by compressed propane & stk will likely plunge to the single digits.

people have been hurt both explosions.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Mawer Canadian Balanced RSP Fund
Mer 0.98%
Purchasing weekly on Fridays $100 per transaction
Basically a core holding and the only Mutual Fund I own.
Also made a puchase order for end of today for $5000


----------



## Kidbrosweets

anyone looking into Potash? been dropping lately.


----------



## Eder

I bought 500 ishares S&P etf hedged to our Can buck today. XSP I think. I want to buy more of this each month to about 15% of my portfolio and will hold till Canadian dollar goes back to 80 cents USD. Might be 4 or 5 years or next year.


----------



## KaeJS

dogcom said:


> If anyone needed a lesson on why you would buy an ETF instead of a company in a sector that you would like to own, you just need to look at a graph on how Goldcorp and Kinross has performed lately.


Kudos to you.

Speaking of Kinross.... "What are you buying?" 
Price is going pretty low. I want to buy, but I'm really not sure where to enter. I think I'll keep waiting....


----------



## convotutor

Kidbrosweets said:


> anyone looking into Potash? been dropping lately.


Hi there,
i'd like to ask this question as I'm also looking to get into the potash play.
i'm currently doing some dd into two juniors- wpx and aaa.
both similar in shares outstanding but different in the location/methods of potash. 
WPX:
-saskatchewan
-solution mining
-probably looking at until 2015-16 until production

AAA:
-ethiopia
-solution/open pit mining
-probably looking at 2013 until production

Please add any relevant information!


----------



## cannon_fodder

Kidbrosweets said:


> anyone looking into Potash? been dropping lately.


"Suffering sucpotash"

(If you didn't watch the Bugs Bunny Hour as a kid this will go over your head)


----------



## Greyhound86

Kidbrosweets said:


> anyone looking into Potash? been dropping lately.


Ag commodities have been on a downer lately. 

Look at this chart:

http://www.commoditycharts.com/ccharts.asp?sym=ZWK11&code=XVSN


----------



## Toronto.gal

Everything has been down lately!

Furgy, where are you? Did you buy HGSI shares ahead of today's FDA approval of Benlysta? Shares are up 12%.

Starbucks & Green Mountain Coffee Roasters shareholders must be feeling pretty good! Shares are up 8% & 12% respectively.

No big surprise about Moody’s downgrade of Spain; what a week!

So what will you buy today? I might top AGU/POT.


----------



## Homerhomer

This is beginning to look interesting yet with the pullback we are still so much higher then we were last November, let alone last summer.

I still don't see anything that I would want to add as a long term hold.

Watching Suncor today, the trendline support seems to be around $41 but I am not convinced I should be buying anything just yet.


----------



## Toronto.gal

GMCR - wow, now up 30%!


----------



## Jungle

What do you guys think of TA? It pays a nice div, but I don't think this offers any growth in the mean time. We own a little @ 20.5. Other than the div, its been a dog. Currently selling at 20 ish with 5.8% div. Not sure about eps..

Better to spend the money on another company? (or index)?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Jungle said:


> What do you guys think of TA? It pays a nice div, but I don't think this offers any growth in the mean time. We own a little @ 20.5. Other than the div, its been a dog. Currently selling at 20 ish with 5.8% div. Not sure about eps..
> 
> Better to spend the money on another company? (or index)?


Jungle, stay far, far away from TA for the next little while.
There is another thread on TA and I had posted there about 2 months ago why I sold out completely.
I made a decent profit on my sale but be careful.
If you believe that the TSX will rally back up tomorrow or next week, then you may buy now and sell next week for some quick profit.
IMHO, don't hold TA for its own merit at this time.


----------



## Jungle

Yea I'll leave it alone. Better to buy something with good value and growth.


----------



## Rat Racer

I picked up some POT and AGU for a short term play a few days back and its looking ugly after a few more days of dropping. 

Wondering if I should pick up some more???

Thoughts?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Rat Racer said:


> I picked up some POT and AGU for a short term play a few days back and its looking ugly after a few more days of dropping.
> 
> Wondering if I should pick up some more???
> 
> Thoughts?


AGU/POT shares had increased sharply the last quarter & more than doubled in the last 52 weeks, so investors were selling for profit, fear, etc., especially after Citi downgraded POT [& Mosaic] to hold yesterday. 

The stocks are very volatile & though stock fundamentals haven't changed, *not for the faint of heart.* I suspect shares will bounce back as fast as they went down & today may have been the best day to have bought since the decline started a week ago.


----------



## Guest

Bought RCI.B this morning ... $33.75 ... would have preferred to wait a little longer to see a little more strength but the record date is the 18th and I couldn't bring myself to pass up that $0.355 ...


----------



## Assetologist

Stink bids on CCO and XE -we'll see.

There is little else to buy right now except in the darker corners of the markets.


----------



## dogcom

Bought some Nat Gas today on a play against Uranium so we will see how that goes. Also bought FTS being it has been down for a while now, still seems expensive but will see how it goes.


----------



## plen

RIMM @ 56.44

Tanked on Q1 forecast


----------



## phrenk

I bought Sherritt International yesterday @ 7.94, it's undervalued vs. its peers from my analysis, but highly leveraged.

I also bought Nokia a while back - juicy dividend in the next 2 months and potential upside from the overreaction on the Microsoft partnership.


----------



## beans

i know! i kinda want to buy in on RIM. i dont know much about the new tablet, but RIM has such a cult following, i cant really see it failing...GHA...now may be the time i have to bite the bullet....if anyone has valid reasoning why i shouldnt, by all means, share.

BEANS


----------



## davext

RIMM definitely looks attractive at this price. 

Just when you think RIMM stock is down and out, there also seems to be a quick move here and there. I'd like to see what happens tomorrow and maybe buy some in the money call options


----------



## larry81

davext said:


> RIMM definitely looks attractive at this price.
> 
> Just when you think RIMM stock is down and out, there also seems to be a quick move here and there. I'd like to see what happens tomorrow and maybe buy some in the money call options


i am no daytrader but a rebound on a -10% is quite likely

Also consider this very important piece of info:

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110324-713733.html

enjoy your quick profit


----------



## KaeJS

I will wait and see how tomorrow goes before I place my RIM order.

I will probably keep it low and purchase only 50 shares, if I purchase at all.

Doesn't seem like a bad idea, though.


----------



## davext

larry81 said:


> i am no daytrader but a rebound on a -10% is quite likely
> 
> Also consider this very important piece of info:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20110324-713733.html
> 
> enjoy your quick profit


I'd expect a run up towards the Playbook release date whether it is warranted or not. But i wonder how far RIMM will drop before the run up starts


----------



## ddkay

RIMM's conference call transcript is pretty disappointing RIM CEO Basically Admits That Android Support Is There To Check The "Lots Of Apps" Box. Also, here's a link to the Q4 press release for those who haven't seen it. The stock hit is justified but maybe a little overdone. It can bounce a little, just hard to say when...


----------



## Betzy

plen said:


> RIMM @ 56.44
> 
> Tanked on Q1 forecast


i dont see how this got so low? 5 day view?
http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44&stc=1&d=1301059040

Why does it look like this?


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> The stock hit is justified but maybe *a little overdone.* It can bounce a little, just hard to say when...


A little?! I say a lot overdone, but then again, everyone has been punishing this company for some time now for x,y,z reason. 

It was not a bad report at all, in fact, *"they shipped 14.9 million devices, a record for the company, topping the previous record of 14.2 million."* 

The quarter revenue of $5.6 billion was nothing to sneeze at either; IMO, their future is not bleak at all, yet investors decided to sink the stock 12% on the NYSE after trading hours [it's at 10% atm]. All I can say is thank you to them.


----------



## Oilers82

I bought RIM today too. A modest 40 shares at $56.00.

I only allocate a small % of my portfolio for individual stocks, the rest is indexed with ETFs and e-series funds.

Anyone else buy RIM?


----------



## Toronto.gal

It is still falling, so I'm watching it.


----------



## humble_pie

t.gal i think i will look at possible diagonal call spreads in rimm & get back ...


----------



## avrex

I'm speculating. I bought RIMM-Q 300 @ 56.75
wow there's still lots of downward pressure on the level II Ask.


----------



## ddkay

The $60 call options are a steal but I just don't see a bounce and they expire today...


----------



## beans

i think ill buy in, the average down if it keeps falling. 10% hit seems way to harsh IMO


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought 400 shares of RIM for $55.73. Seems like a great discount and as three people that work for me just went out at lunch today to get new BlackBerrys it seemed like a sign.


----------



## Sampson

Why all the interest in RIM now? 

It was trading in the $40's only a few months ago, it was still beating earnings expectations and under valued then (as we know now, based on current earnings).

So now that the stock drops based on the company's self-described reduction in expected revenues, why NOW would anyone want to make a bet on RIM?


----------



## Axcell

I got in on RIM today as well for a modest 50 shares. If this sinks 5% lower, I'm averaging down my position. 
It's no so much the fact that this company is down over 10% today, but people seem to have overlooked that amazing news about the Android app support + the fact that this is a new low for a while now.. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 50 shares at 55.99

I will not average down.

This is a pure "make it or break it" play.
I hate RIM. It is a dying company, IMO.
I'm solely in it for a hopeful bounceback to $58 in order to make $100.


----------



## avrex

Sampson said:


> why NOW would anyone want to make a bet on RIM?


Some of us aren't making this a long-term play.



KaeJS said:


> This is a pure "make it or break it" play.


Both, KaeJS and I are speculating on a short-term bounce.


----------



## Sampson

Do you believe it has been oversold? Maybe after the trade is done, you can post why you think so. Don't want to jinx it while it is still on.


----------



## KaeJS

Sampson said:


> Do you believe it has been oversold? Maybe after the trade is done, you can post why you think so. Don't want to jinx it while it is still on.


I don't think its a question of being oversold or not.

I think its more of a trend and psychology question.

There are probably a lot of people thinking the same way avrex and I currently are. The playbook will be released in 3 weeks.


----------



## Sampson

Isn't lower support at $53 though? I would think it would make a much more compelling buy at that level.


----------



## KaeJS

Sampson said:


> Isn't lower support at $53 though? I would think it would make a much more compelling buy at that level.


And thats why the intraday chart is completely sideways, and RIMM is up in after hours trading?

Hmm...

Why would the stock not break below $55.55?

*Day Range* 55.55 - 57.00 
*52 week* 44.94 - 78.40 
*Open* 55.87
*Close* 55.78

I think a 10.74% drop is a justified buy considering the intraday chart was stagnant and not a consistent downward slope.

Edit: Also, the highest concentration of volume was in the first 3 hours of trading. I think its a fairly safe buy. I don't think it will hit $53.


----------



## Financial Cents

I would never buy RIM. Tech comes and goes. Some new gadget will come out in another 2 years and everyone will want that. 

On the other end of the spectrum, who is going to stop buying carbonated drinks though?

Just sayin'


----------



## Eder

A guy a lot smarter than me wrote in one of his books that if you get the urge to buy a stock that just had a steep drop, to always wait at least one month before buying.

This rule has saved me a lot of $$ since I have taken that philosophy to heart.


----------



## Addy

Financial Cents said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, who is going to stop buying carbonated drinks though?
> 
> Just sayin'


Me. Many schools. And many more people as they become aware of the health implications of high fructose corn syrup and high sodium intake.


----------



## Argonaut

I'd love to see RIM succeed because it's a nice Canadian story. It's a broken stock though, it's finished. I'm thinking purely in terms of mid to long range holds. Nothing they do can remove the cloud of Apple and impress the street. 

Technology is a sector that is super easy for me to NOT invest in. Numbers and analysis don't mean anything, it's all about hype. I made a saying after being a short-term disgruntled shareholder of Microsoft.. "F*** the NASDAQ". Words to live by.


----------



## Kim

This came out on Friday as well ( Kodak, Rimm, Apple, royalties )

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/business/Kodak+wins+round+Apple+dispute/4509490/story.html


----------



## Guest

OCZ: NASDAQ ... picked up another 2000 shares at $7.72 ... so that's 3000 shares at let's say $7.71. Looking for good news in April ... and ... may hold this one long. Anyone else abandoning the TSX for now?


----------



## Axcell

Sold RIM in the morning and just bought more at the close. Quick 4% in a day. Anybody else buy more today? This is at support... I can't see RIM sinking lower, not in the short term.


----------



## KaeJS

rikk said:


> OCZ: NASDAQ ... picked up another 2000 shares at $7.72 ... so that's 3000 shares at let's say $7.71. Looking for good news in April ... and ... may hold this one long. Anyone else abandoning the TSX for now?


Not me. But I should have.

XIU dropped 24 cents today. 
And my TD Bank got slaughtered.


----------



## Guest

KaeJS said:


> Not me. But I should have. XIU dropped 24 cents today.
> And my TD Bank got slaughtered.


Dunno if this link will post but here's OCZ after hours NASDAQ ... up 8% on the Indilinx news ... we'll see what tomorrow brings ... http://www.nasdaq.com/aspxcontent/E...lected=OCZ&mkttype=after&symbol=SU&symbol=OCZ


----------



## humble_pie

td dropped by a few pennies. 
not even noticeable.
slaughter is a wild exaggeration.


----------



## MikeT

I'm heavily into ocz as well. The acquisition made alot of sense. Ssd's are going mainstream already and there is no question this technology is the future of storage. I'm in this one for the long term and I have no doubt ocz could itself be a takeover target even at this price. The intellectual property alone is worth it.


----------



## humble_pie

good morning, everyone.

we have discovered that the OCZ pumps at all reactors are malfunctioning.

this is a new and serious situation.

however, we expect to have all pumps under control within several weeks/months/years.

(signed)
yukio edano


----------



## Guest

rikk said:


> Dunno if this link will post but here's OCZ after hours NASDAQ ... up 8% on the Indilinx news ... we'll see what tomorrow brings ... http://www.nasdaq.com/aspxcontent/E...lected=OCZ&mkttype=after&symbol=SU&symbol=OCZ


09:10h ... Just rolled these into my RSP at yesterdays closing price ... guess that's an indicator they're keepers, not traders


----------



## Guest

humble_pie said:


> good morning, everyone.
> 
> we have discovered that the OCZ pumps at all reactors are malfunctioning.
> 
> this is a new and serious situation.
> 
> however, we expect to have all pumps under control within several weeks/months/years.
> 
> (signed)
> yukio edano


Fwiw ... I don't find the reactor situation humorous


----------



## ddkay

I just found the world's highest dividend yield stock using finviz, lol. AGNC.


----------



## ddkay

I bought 250 shares of Gartner (IT) at $41, I believe I can hold onto this for a few months


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> I just found the world's highest dividend yield stock using finviz, lol. AGNC.


I know.  So did you buy? 

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=6689


----------



## ddkay

Oh nice to see it's already been covered here at CMF. I didn't buy any no. I'm not at all familiar with the industry.


----------



## humble_pie

hello ddkay how are you finding atml w the news these days.

finally bought some & sld options. Would not buy options, premiums are too rich, better to sell em.


----------



## ddkay

I'm not comfortable with ATML right now. I just broke even today. At one point I was 20% gains. I sold 1/2 my shares of ATML then (in February) and all of CY. Will be dumping the rest of ATML at some point this week. In the long term (1+ years) I do still believe they can do well, but I don't like being tied up with any particular stock that long *edit: in this climate.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I wish I had bought a couple of these, but at least I had Ford since 09. 

The fact that shares of many companies were beaten down badly in 2009 is the reason why 11 companies turned in such stellar returns.
The 11 stocks that would have turned your $10,000 into $100,000 in two years were:

•Crocs (CROX), up 1347%
•Gulfport Energy (GPOR), up 1,227%
•ION Geophysical (IO), up 1,098%
•Ruby Tuesday (RT), up 1,072%
•Buckeye Technologies (BKI) , up 1,059%
•KapStone Paper and Packaging (KS), up 1,036%
•SFN Group (SFN), up 1,024%
•Veeco Instruments (VECO) , up 1,017%
•La-Z-Boy (LZB), up 1,016%
•Genworth (GNW), up 993%
•Sonic Automotive (SAH), up 906%

Regarding Ford (F), while the stock was a big winner, it didn’t gain 900% between Feb. 28, 2009 and Feb. 28, 2011. During that time, Ford rose 653%, which is nothing to sniff at. However, had you had perfect timing, you could have scored an even larger gain. Anyone with the luck or foresight to buy Ford when it hit its rock-bottom price of $1.43 on Nov. 21, 2008 would have gained 952% through Feb. 28, 2011. That gain would have turned the $10,000 investment into $105,200.

Ford is just another example of a key lesson to investing. The lesson is that, in the paraphrased words of famous investor Warren Buffett, the time to get greedy and buy stocks is when other investors are terrified. And certainly, those that did got some of the biggest returns of their life.

Source: USA TODAY research, S&P’s Capital IQ


----------



## ddkay

I dumped my ATML shares and bought 500 in DreamWorks (DWA) at $27.10. DWA seems like a seasonal stock, don't think I'll be holding too long, but I'll see where it goes. Selling my first half block at $30. Stop loss set at $26.80.


----------



## humble_pie

fwiw my thoughts on the climate are a 60% probability that we'll have a cooling off period, like right now, followed by resumption of warm, windy, occasionally hot & gusting weather. So i didn't mind acquiring atml.

the other 40% is darker, could range all the way down to a nuclear summer or winter.


----------



## humble_pie

crocs ? i thought they'd become artifacts, like jelly shoes. Last i looked co was nearly b'rupt.

how did crocs manage to rise like lazarus.

(signed)
barefoot in brockville


----------



## ddkay

My concern with semiconductors right now has to do with global supply chain shortages for silicon wafers and bt-epoxy. So there's this looming shortage of raw materials to produce ICs, estimated to last about 3 months. Atmel didn't have any plants in Japan so they weren't directly effected but they could see a temporary slow down in orders while their customers suffer from the lost capacity... I'm not a dip buyer and I don't like playing stocks with uncertainty lol. 

These are the articles that got me thinking
Micron's CEO unsure of quake's net effect
TI expects chips from Miho fab in September


----------



## kildozer

My last two additions were TRE-t ... Sino Forest and ZWB-t ... Cdn bank Covered Call ETF.


----------



## ddkay

Gartner pulled back this afternoon and triggered my stop at 41.01. What were the chances... probably won't be able to get back in the same position. I guess that's what you get when you don't have balls for anymore losses.


----------



## KaeJS

Today:

100 REI.UN at 24.80

100 RCI.B at 35.48


----------



## humble_pie

zwb is an interesting new creature with a high yield currently around 9.5%, payable in monthly distributions.

one highly evident caution is that the market value of the underlying banks could go down, and it would be expected that in such a scenario this fund would go down harder.

a less evident caution is that the taxation of this lucrative 9.5% yield is not yet known, the fund being too new (inception early 2011) and having not obtained any advance ruling from the CRA.

in the best of all possible worlds, income from a long-bank-short-call portfolio strategy will flow directly to an individual investor as a desirable combination of eligible canadian dividends plus even more desirable capital gains.

however, we do not yet know how zwb will distribute its income for taxation in its unitholders' hands. It is theoretically possible that the flow of option income will, through the intervening mechanism of the trust, be transmogrified into ordinary income rather than capital gains. This would be most unfortunate.

a further investigation could be justified. I might look into this myself. Presumably bmo etf fund management does hold an opinion on how it intends to classify its distrib for tax purposes in the first batch of T3s for this new fund that will be sent out one year from today. 

meanwhile, in a worst case scenario, the most dire taxation consequence would be that both dividends & capital gains will morph into 100% taxable other income. At 9% or better, even this is not a bad deal, provided one is happy staying long canadian banks.


----------



## Axcell

KaeJS said:


> Today:
> 
> 100 REI.UN at 24.80
> 
> 100 RCI.B at 35.48


REI.UN is looking quite tempting... going to do some quick homework on it. Great for parking TFSA money in.


----------



## clovis8

I bought REI.UN on Monday. Up 2.17% already since then.


----------



## greenhawk

Bought a modest amount of Uranium One today.


----------



## Eder

I bought 500 InnVest Real Estate Investment Trust INN.UN to add some excitement for me when I check my portfolio. 

I think that cheap motels will do well, we all want to go on frugal holidays no?


----------



## MikeT

Opened a position in AK Steel (AKS) today at 15.75.


----------



## marina628

I bought what will probably be my final real estate properly for a while ,closes April 29.Also bought another 100 shares of FTS and 100 shares of BNS.Now i will spend rest of 2011 paying down my mortgages .


----------



## gibor365

humble_pie said:


> zwb is an interesting new creature with a high yield currently around 9.5%, payable in monthly distributions.
> 
> one highly evident caution is that the market value of the underlying banks could go down, and it would be expected that in such a scenario this fund would go down harder.
> 
> a less evident caution is that the taxation of this lucrative 9.5% yield is not yet known, the fund being too new (inception early 2011) and having not obtained any advance ruling from the CRA.
> 
> ......


I hold ZWB about 2 months in RRSP account, so no need to worry about taxation. So far ZWB looks nice, huge monthly dividends ...more look likes High yield bond... that I also bought last week CHB.
Also bought ZRR on litle pullback on Friday (I already hold XRE).


----------



## MikeT

Zwb looks good. I'm thinking the only problem would be if the underlying bank stocks rose in price too quickly. You'd have shares getting called away, and you'd have to buy them back for higher prices, only to have them called away again. Falling share prices would be hard to handle as well, as you'd be playing catchup trying to sell your calls before they lose too much value (and they lose value faster that the shares do). 

But for a relatively stable underlying stock price, you'll do quite well.


----------



## gibor365

MikeT said:


> Zwb looks good. I'm thinking the only problem would be if the underlying bank stocks rose in price too quickly. You'd have shares getting called away, and you'd have to buy them back for higher prices, only to have them called away again. Falling share prices would be hard to handle as well, as you'd be playing catchup trying to sell your calls before they lose too much value (and they lose value faster that the shares do).
> 
> But for a relatively stable underlying stock price, you'll do quite well.


what do you think about AAPL?


----------



## ddkay

Does anyone have thoughts on Baidu.com (BIDU), the "Chinese Google"?


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 200 CCO (Cameco) at $29.65 to hold.

Also took small positions in Inter Pipeline for the divvy and Petrobakken for hopefully a quick trade.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Bought 200 CCO (Cameco) at $29.65 to hold.
> 
> Also took small positions in Inter Pipeline for the divvy and Petrobakken for hopefully a quick trade.


PBN is not bad company, but so low, that probably it's a good buy.

What do you think about YLO. It's very cheap now


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> What do you think about YLO. It's very cheap now


It is cheap for a reason.
I own some short term YLO bonds and that's all I'm willing to touch.


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> It is cheap for a reason.
> I own some short term YLO bonds and that's all I'm willing to touch.


I know that for a reason..simly I checked their charts...it's mostly "dancing" in range 5.30 - 6.30, so if it's going down to 5.15-5.20 , I probably buy it


----------



## Causalien

Bought more V at 74.14


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> I know that for a reason..simly I checked their charts...it's mostly "dancing" in range 5.30 - 6.30, so if it's going down to 5.15-5.20 , I probably buy it


I'm not going to dissuade you from buying since you seem to have made up your mind already...but the chart seems quite bearish.
There has to be some catalyst that'll cause it to break out of this range bound trading.
It has also been declining steadily since its highs of 2005/2006.
You must believe in its new direction to go long.


----------



## Toronto.gal

For trading: AIB/IRE.


----------



## tzmn

Sgr & pbn


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 SLW.TO at $42.53 today.


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> For trading: AIB/IRE.


I remember buying over 1000 AIB at $1 about 6 months ago. 

Stupid me. I sold it...

Over $4 now...


----------



## Toronto.gal

It has been a day trader's dream the last 3 days [IRE as well]! 

There was a reverse stock split earlier this year [1 for 5], so if you had not sold them, you would now have 200 shares, not 1000. Another words, your $1K investment at today's closing price would be: $818, not $4,000 [200 shares x $4.09 = $818], but it would have been much, much less prior to last Friday as the stock has increased significantly since the stress results/bailout of last week.

@edit: please tell me you sold them for a profit.


----------



## KaeJS

I was trading AIB before as well. I sold my first trade at a profit, my second at a loss, and then I gave up since it was too risky at the time for me.

And the stock split definitely explains a lot. I don't feel so bad anymore. I had stopped watching the stock and didn't know there was a split.


----------



## tzmn

KaeJS said:


> Bought 100 SLW.TO at $42.53 today.


Gotta love SLW! I got in $ 17.50.....and holding for a long, long time!


----------



## J3ff

*I'm thinking KBL*

I'm thinking of purchasing KBL on the dip. Solid balance sheet, solid long-term contracts, solid management, and stable business (delivery / cleaning of linens especially related to hospitals). Also company pays a nice yield...


----------



## KaeJS

tzmn said:


> Gotta love SLW! I got in $ 17.50.....and holding for a long, long time!


$17.50?

No way..

So you bought in about a year ago?

Wow. Nothing like an easy 250%!!


----------



## tzmn

KaeJS said:


> $17.50?
> 
> No way..
> 
> So you bought in about a year ago?
> 
> Wow. Nothing like an easy 250%!!



Yes, bought last year....it went sideways for a long time and then took off as Silver became the new gold.


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> I'm not going to dissuade you from buying since you seem to have made up your mind already...but the chart seems quite bearish.
> There has to be some catalyst that'll cause it to break out of this range bound trading.
> It has also been declining steadily since its highs of 2005/2006.
> You must believe in its new direction to go long.


No, I didn't made up my mind yet...it still going sharply down...I'll wait


----------



## gibor365

J3ff said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing KBL on the dip. Solid balance sheet, solid long-term contracts, solid management, and stable business (delivery / cleaning of linens especially related to hospitals). Also company pays a nice yield...


I wouldn't say it's a dip! It's very expensive and yield just 5%, I'd buy better BCE or RCI


----------



## Kim

humble_pie said:


> crocs ? i thought they'd become artifacts, like jelly shoes. Last i looked co was nearly b'rupt.
> 
> how did crocs manage to rise like lazarus.
> 
> (signed)
> barefoot in brockville


Who knew? Here is an article on why they are still with us.

http://lifestyle.ca.msn.com/beauty-fashion/fashion/rogers-article.aspx?cp-documentid=28242448


----------



## OptsyEagle

gibor said:


> I wouldn't say it's a dip! It's very expensive and yield just 5%, I'd buy better BCE or RCI


I wouldn't. Take the KBL over those guys in a heartbeat. BCE and RCI have competition coming out of the wazoo, KBL ate all their competition.


----------



## phrenk

I bought Cascades Inc (TSX:CAS) today @ 7.60$.

Very undervalued relative to its peers.


----------



## KaeJS

Purchased 100 SU.TO at $42.50


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Purchased 100 SU.TO at $42.50


I bought SU abount month ago for 41.79. Hope they will do better, good potencial..........

I sold today CIBC small cap MF and both XCS on small interday pullback.

Also put buy limit on HEX, but it didn;t reach my price, will try to buy tomorrow


----------



## Toronto.gal

I have 5 of the 15 on the list; not planning on adding the others, except perhaps PEP [for the cola wars]. 

What sharks are you after? 

http://www.financialpost.com/news/b...ns+that+still+growing+like/4569216/story.html


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> I have 5 of the 15 on the list; not planning on adding the others, except perhaps PEP [for the cola wars].
> 
> What sharks are you after?
> 
> http://www.financialpost.com/news/b...ns+that+still+growing+like/4569216/story.html


I hold only 2 (JPM and AAPL).... was watching PEP for sime time, but it never reached my limit price


----------



## funinagg

Bought 3K more of RBF1018.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Sold my Husky and Bought TotalSA
Husky is a dog of a stock. All out now.
US$ looked too good
Bought some more US$ cash as well.


----------



## Sampson

daddybigbucks said:


> Sold my Husky and Bought TotalSA
> ...
> US$ looked too good


Don't you mean the Euro?


----------



## daddybigbucks

Sampson said:


> Don't you mean the Euro?


its traded on the new york stock exchange TOT


----------



## Sampson

As an ADR. Your exposure is actually to the Euro.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Sampson said:


> As an ADR. Your exposure is actually to the Euro.


learn something new everyday. thanks.


----------



## m3s

daddybigbucks said:


> Sold my Husky and Bought TotalSA
> Husky is a dog of a stock. All out now.
> US$ looked too good
> Bought some more US$ cash as well.


Sold HSE as well while I was green. TOT looks like an alternative, I need more ADRs


----------



## Causalien

Sold TSLA 26 put yesterday for $1.85. i.e break even is at $24.15


----------



## MikeT

Some of my OCZ sell orders kicked in this morning above 10. I didn't expect that, but I'll add them back below 9 if we ever see that level again. This has been my biggest win this year so far.


----------



## Guest

MikeT said:


> Some of my OCZ sell orders kicked in this morning above 10. I didn't expect that, but I'll add them back below 9 if we ever see that level again. This has been my biggest win this year so far.


Also sold OCZ today at $9.98 ... got back from an all morning meeting, saw oil at $111, read through other news, saw OCZ at $9.98 ... thought about it for maybe 10 seconds, sold ... just to add, I honestly feel better these days when a trade completes, feel better holding cash ... it may be time to pack it in.


----------



## J3ff

*Pbn*

Anyone else with a strong focus on commodities (specifically to oil and gas) buying some PBN (Petrobakken)?

The company has strong earnings, solid dividend, and trading near its 52-week low. The stock was beaten down recently as a result of missing production expectations, but with strong oil price and management's renewed interest to drill and expand production I think this company is a discounted steal at these prices.

They have access to excellent basins and with the continued turmoil in the middle east, Canada may become an even bigger player in the oil and gas arena - PBN is set to gain from this increased demand. Although I believe this stock to be a long term hold, while waiting for the market to realize its true potential, I will continue to collect dividends. The stock is currently yielding 5.25%.

Anyway, just curious if anyone else is holding onto this one.


----------



## KaeJS

J3ff said:


> Anyone else with a strong focus on commodities (specifically to oil and gas) buying some PBN (Petrobakken)?
> 
> Anyway, just curious if anyone else is holding onto this one.


*04/04/2011 09:30:00 Bought 100 PBN.TO @ 18.28$ -1,832.95$ Executed *

^ Does that answer your question? 

To be honest, I'm a little disappointed it dropped even further. I thought buying it at market open last week would have been a good idea as I saw it as an opportunity to get in before it goes up. Yesterdays close was $18.26.

Hopefully it will get back up there. Nice yield, anyway.


----------



## humble_pie

very strange imho how this forum has energy fetishes.

there was a fetish with husky. Eventually this wore off as husk underperformed.

the current fetish is petrobakken. Seems bizarre, not to speak of morbid, to play with this. It's a loser. If U want bakken, wait for a cooldown & buy crescent point. Even has a better dividend yield.


----------



## m3s

humble do you have any thoughts of Petrobras Argentina PZE? Based on it being cooled off at a glance and I'm looking for foreign exposure and a replacement for HSE. I have a hunch oil is going up this summer, but I haven't been watching the propaganda media


----------



## humble_pie

salut mode le samedi

i really know zip about foreign energy, sorry.

wouldn't you say our cup runneth over w energy choices right here in canada ?

i have the same sense as you, that energy will head upwards going out, say, a year or 2, rather than downwards. Gosh what am i saying make that 5 maybe 10 years. The sector is a natural for canadian investors imho.

re adrs i only have 3. Not overwhelmed w them, but 2 out of the 3 have decent options to sell, so i do. Fwiw they are ING bnk in non-reg plus spanish tef in rrsp. The 3rd one is really embarassing, it's france's alcatel. Used to be US lucent. It's the eyesore in my rrsp. No loss claimable in rrsp, so i just never sold it. Don't follow it. To my surprise it has slightly come back to life.


----------



## m3s

I have TEF as well. Just trying to build a foreign allocation I'm already +40% TSE. I'm quite intrigued with option selling but I haven't stuck my foot in that door to date. Ah tigidou la la pourquoi pas la


----------



## J3ff

KaeJS said:


> *04/04/2011 09:30:00 Bought 100 PBN.TO @ 18.28$ -1,832.95$ Executed *
> 
> ^ Does that answer your question?



Great answer KaeJS . Actions definitely speak louder than words.


----------



## gibor365

humble_pie said:


> very strange imho how this forum has energy fetishes.
> 
> there was a fetish with husky. Eventually this wore off as husk underperformed.
> 
> the current fetish is petrobakken. Seems bizarre, not to speak of morbid, to play with this. It's a loser. If U want bakken, wait for a cooldown & buy crescent point. Even has a better dividend yield.


Simple, PBN is very cheap, CPG is very expensive and both of them have good potencia. Market didn't like PBN for couple of months, it can change. i hold both PBN and CPG and DAY. DAY also was underperforming comparing to CPG, but last couple of weeks DAY gave me much higher gain than CPG.
If I'd like to buy now , I'd buy PBN.
P.S. Bought HEX on Friday, looks nice


----------



## gibor365

Now watching MG Magna International. It's pretty cheap with 2% dividends and good P/E and payout ratio. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest

MikeT said:


> Some of my OCZ sell orders kicked in this morning above 10. I didn't expect that, but I'll add them back below 9 if we ever see that level again. This has been my biggest win this year so far.


Fwiw ... the OCZ days to cover 15mar was 2.8 ... http://www.nasdaq.com/aspxcontent/shortinterests.aspx?symbol=OCZ&selected=OCZ . Short interest for 31mar will be posted 11april ... that's monday, so that data might provide some insight. Could be the 2.8 elephants squeezing through the exit pushed the price up. So ... $9, maybe even $8.50 (OCZ offering 10.2M shares at $8.50) ... is a possibility.


----------



## tzmn

I also recently picked up 200 shares of PBN .... will pick up more if it starts to breakout.


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> Now watching MG Magna International. It's pretty cheap with 2% dividends and good P/E and payout ratio. Any thoughts?


I had purchased it at 48 after the earnings (before Japan), was hoping for a quick rebound but so far it didn't happen.

I think I will be buying more if it continues to go down, having said that there may be pricing pressures due to commodity prices going up and next earning may be quite telling.

There is also upside imo, and I would say it's better play of the automotive sector than the car manufacturers.

I am also watching Genuine Parts in US, hoping for a pull back, much more expensive than Magna but seem to have better growth prospects, nice dividend yield, and they increase dividends every year, with US buck being where it is it may be an interesting stock.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I had GPC on my watch-list too when it was in the $40's. You snooze, you lose I suppose. 

I had bought Magna shares over a year ago, long before the stock split & like a fool, I sold [albeit at 30%+]. Admittedly, my biggest mistake since I became a DIY investor as I had not fully understood the positive impact the collapse of the dual class share structure would have. **sigh**

The company is a global leader, nothing not to like, so I am now waiting for an opportunity to buy MGA again.


----------



## MikeT

rikk said:


> Fwiw ... the OCZ days to cover 15mar was 2.8 ... http://www.nasdaq.com/aspxcontent/shortinterests.aspx?symbol=OCZ&selected=OCZ . Short interest for 31mar will be posted 11april ... that's monday, so that data might provide some insight. Could be the 2.8 elephants squeezing through the exit pushed the price up. So ... $9, maybe even $8.50 (OCZ offering 10.2M shares at $8.50) ... is a possibility.


Ahh.. 

Funny the shorts must not understand what they are betting against. It's already winning technology, it isn't a passing fad. It's mainstream stuff now and I'm betting the analysts are just behind the eight-ball.


----------



## daddybigbucks

mode3sour said:


> Sold HSE as well while I was green. TOT looks like an alternative, I need more ADRs


nice to be out of HSE eh?
never did trust that stock.


----------



## m3s

daddybigbucks said:


> nice to be out of HSE eh?
> never did trust that stock.


Looking at the market today, glad I walked when I did. Long term I think it should be fine though


----------



## runner39

looking at; BPF.UN and MGO


----------



## CanXB

Waiting and watching ATP closely. Like the dividend, which are eligible dividends in Canada, all power generation assets in the US, and mostly natural gas fired. Bit of a pullback the last few weeks. Any thoughts?


----------



## webber22

Amelia, why are you in a Canadian forum if you're in the USA ?


----------



## Homerhomer

webber22 said:


> Amelia, why are you in a Canadian forum if you're in the USA ?


Why not ;-), isn't the forum open to anyone who may have interest in finances with Canadian twist?


----------



## HaroldCrump

> Amelia, why are you in a Canadian forum if you're in the USA ?


There is the rather pesky issue of an advertisement link on her auto-sig.
Something that I believe the forum policy does not allow, and we all recall an active member being banned for it last year.


----------



## Axcell

Bought RIM @ 50.85. 100 shares.


----------



## KaeJS

Axcell said:


> Bought RIM @ 50.85. 100 shares.


That might have been a really smart move.


----------



## gibor365

Was listening to 680 business report "Canadian market down on weekly US jobless claims, despite higher crude oil and gold" ...and Dow is up 
like we're not independent country, but some US territory like Puerto Rico


----------



## LBCfan

Filed my tax return today. Due to a few bad estimates I'll be receiving a 6-digit refund. Time to double down on CCO.


----------



## Betzy

LBCfan said:


> Filed my tax return today. Due to a few bad estimates I'll be receiving a 6-digit refund. Time to double down on CCO.


Do we understand this right, that you will receive $100,000.00+ in a Tax refund??!!
Sucks to be me if that is true...


----------



## Axcell

In Google @ 530.40. 10 shares.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought back into CPG at $43.75.
100 shares.

Axcell, thats a nice buy assuming it doesnt continue to drop on Monday.

Down $0.45 in after hours...


----------



## m3s

I also bought 50 shares of CPG today at $43.50. I set a limit order up on my phone waiting in line and got a text from IB when it triggered after lunch. I wish Questrade did that as sometimes I forget I even bought something on limit


----------



## gibor365

LBCfan said:


> Filed my tax return today. Due to a few bad estimates I'll be receiving a 6-digit refund.


 in what currency


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought a bit of Suncor @42


----------



## KaeJS

mode3sour said:


> I also bought 50 shares of CPG today at $43.50. I set a limit order up on my phone waiting in line and got a text from IB when it triggered after lunch. I wish Questrade did that as sometimes I forget I even bought something on limit


Funny.

I had set my limit order to $43.50 initially at 9am.

I changed my mind shortly after market open. Went on cell my phone and wrote in $43.75.

You can bet how angry I was when I saw the days range $43.40-$44.06


----------



## m3s

Haha interesting we picked the same number before market open. I would probably change mine more if I had time to look but I pretty much set them and forget about it. Not always a good thing but it works


----------



## webber22

Bought a bit more of Suncor last week. They're earnings are due out the first week in May, there could be some dividend increases, that together with oil being above $100 for all three months in the quarter could mean better results.


----------



## KaeJS

webber22 said:


> Bought a bit more of Suncor last week. They're earnings are due out the first week in May, there could be some dividend increases, that together with oil being above $100 for all three months in the quarter could mean better results.


I'm hoping my $1000 transfers into my stock account tomorrow so I can purchase some as well.

I'd like to be able to purchase 100. I hope my money gets there in time before the stock price starts to make its way back up.

I'm REALLY hoping that their environmental fine will keep the stock price low. In fact, I hope the price falls tomorrow. 

I would _love_ to pick up Suncor at $41.75 or lower.


----------



## davext

Is anyone concerned that the CPG dividend is too high and might be cut at some point in the future? 

I own CPG as well but hoping it'll go up to take some profits.


----------



## KaeJS

davext said:


> Is anyone concerned that the CPG dividend is too high and might be cut at some point in the future?
> 
> I own CPG as well but hoping it'll go up to take some profits.


I am definitely not concerned at all.

I see the stock hitting $48 again.

I don't think they will cut the dividend, but I don't think it will be increased.

A 6% dividend is amazing. I'd be happy if CPG ended the fiscal year at $44/share.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Funny.
> 
> I had set my limit order to $43.50 initially at 9am.


How do you set your limits?

I usually check pivot calc and set limit a little bit high than 1st or 2nd support level.

From my bad experience, in 80% cases when I changed my buy limit - I lost


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> How do you set your limits?
> 
> I usually check pivot calc and set limit a little bit high than 1st or 2nd support level.
> 
> From my bad experience, in 80% cases when I changed my buy limit - I lost


I set my limits based purely on support levels, price history, and market sentiment.

I try not to get too advanced. I pick a number I wouldn't mind buying at. The reason I changed from 43.50 to 43.75 is because I wanted the stock and I'm quite confident it will make it back to $48. I am less concerned with spreads if the stock is also paying a 6% dividend like CPG is. The past few months CPG has shown support around $43.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> The reason I changed from 43.50 to 43.75 is because I wanted the stock


That what I was talking about  Emotions...

Did someone buy on breaking resistant levels?


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> I am less concerned with spreads if the stock is also paying a 6% dividend like CPG is.


I'm watching ERF, solid company with 7.2% yield


----------



## Banalanal

Probably adding to my position in Intel (INTC) this week, as this company is priced attractively, a cash generating machine, dividend grower, international market dominance, and is not popular with most investors. All factors I love.


----------



## m3s

I haven't really researched Intel but I kind of perceive their growth as limited as a user. While they worked on 8 core processors that nobody needs (think a razor with 8 blades), others took control of the mobile market they completely ignored... laptops will surely decline due to mobile devices and I would argue desktops as well


----------



## Argonaut

Banalanal said:


> Probably adding to my position in Intel (INTC) this week, as this company is priced attractively, a cash generating machine, dividend grower, international market dominance, and is not popular with most investors. All factors I love.


When it hits $15/share will the price be even more attractive?

I've got a couple bucks to throw around because April was one of those nice three paycheck months. Probably will sit in cash/gold but looking at Suncor.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> When it hits $15/share will the price be even more attractive?
> 
> I've got a couple bucks to throw around because April was one of those nice three paycheck months. Probably will sit in cash/gold but looking at Suncor.


Haha!

I like your thinking on both accounts.

INTC doesn't interest me in the least.

*gibor,* ERF concerns me a bit. It's paying a nice yield, but the chart's general direction is downward...


----------



## Banalanal

Argonaut said:


> When it hits $15/share will the price be even more attractive?



If they keep growing their revenues and increasing their dividend and continue to have market dominance that is going nowhere in the near future, of course.


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> I am definitely not concerned at all.
> 
> I see the stock hitting $48 again.
> 
> .


If you say so then I am shorting it ;-)


----------



## Eder

I have been watching Shaw since they received a 15% haircut. I already own some but if they can hit $19 I'm a buyer. (This is a core holding of mine...it pukes up $$)

I think the market is too worried about competition in this industry and I like to buy the mine and not the moose pasture.


----------



## Betzy

Placed a buy on limit of 115 shares of XIU for $19.50
Lets see what the day does...


----------



## DavidJD

Eder said:


> I have been watching Shaw since they received a 15% haircut. I already own some but if they can hit $19 I'm a buyer. (This is a core holding of mine...it pukes up $$)
> 
> I think the market is too worried about competition in this industry and I like to buy the mine and not the moose pasture.


I hear great things about the company from some of their senior (not exec) staff. One in particular was aggressively buying more stock - above what he could access through the company.

I like hearing that about companies. From my personal experience Shaw has superb service. They are to telecoms what WestJet is to airlines.


----------



## Jungle

Betzy said:


> Placed a buy on limit of 115 shares of XIU for $19.50
> Lets see what the day does...


Good guess on the bottom for that today, looks like it went to $19.48

I'm waiting until the TSX hits 13500 then I will buy XIC with leverage.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Jungle said:


> Good guess on the bottom for that today, looks like it went to $19.48
> 
> I'm waiting until the TSX hits 13500 then I will buy XIC with leverage.


I bought a bunch in my kids RESP this morning at $19.50 too.


----------



## Guest

MikeT said:


> Ahh..Funny the shorts must not understand what they are betting against. It's already winning technology, it isn't a passing fad. It's mainstream stuff now and I'm betting the analysts are just behind the eight-ball.


Bizarre buy today ... 1000 OCZ at $9.28, thought about it, submitted another buy within minutes ... another 1000 at $8.95 ... that's just bizarre ... [$330]. Also bought 1000 BNK at $8.34 ... been holding back on oil, waiting for $90 ... which I'm starting to think we may never see again. I'm hoping to sell OCZ at $10+ in a day or two ... we'll see, although I have no worries holding OCZ.


----------



## Causalien

Bought heavily into CCO at the open. Set a very tight stop loss.


----------



## Guest

rikk said:


> Bizarre buy today ... 1000 OCZ at $9.28, thought about it, submitted another buy within minutes ... another 1000 at $8.95 ... that's just bizarre ... [$330].I'm hoping to sell OCZ at $10+ in a day or two ... we'll see, although I have no worries holding OCZ.


OCZ ... looked up from my work, OCZ above $10 ... sold at $10.24 ... not bad


----------



## gimme_divies

KaeJS said:


> INTC doesn't interest me in the least.


Too bad...it is up over 6% today. Could have locked in a nice 3.65% yield with lots of growth potential. Still a good price if you ask me...


----------



## Betzy

Bought SJR.B Shaw comm for $19.80
I had no tech or cable type utility in PF, will keep it long or we'll see if it rally's back form it's recent low...


----------



## tzmn

Sandstorm Gold - SSL on the TSX Venture...
this a gold "streaming" company founded by the former CEO of Silver Wheaton. Do your research!


----------



## Guest

rikk said:


> OCZ ... looked up from my work, OCZ above $10 ... sold at $10.24 ... not bad


And right now ... 11:55h, it's at $8.06 ... bought on the way down at $8.40 ... but right now I've no idea what to do ... nothing I think


----------



## Guest

rikk said:


> And right now ... 11:55h, it's at $8.06 ... bought on the way down at $8.40 ... but right now I've no idea what to do ... nothing I think


Seems to have bottomed at $7 or so ... ok, buy some more ... geez, 11M shares traded in almost moments ... an absolutely amazing event


----------



## Banalanal

Glad I added to my long-term, INTC position on Monday. Also, for those who talk of lack of growth and missing smart phones and tablets, I thought this article was interesting. http://www.cnbc.com/id/42681260


----------



## el oro

tzmn said:


> Sandstorm Gold - SSL on the TSX Venture...
> this a gold "streaming" company founded by the former CEO of Silver Wheaton. Do your research!


You meant former CFO of SLW. I'm overweight precious metals and all I own right now in the sector is physical coins, physical ETFs and this stock along with its 2014 warrants. Wrote a little shpiel about it in the gold thread back in December before it took off.


----------



## Guest

rikk said:


> Seems to have bottomed at $7 or so ... ok, buy some more ... geez, 11M shares traded in almost moments ... an absolutely amazing event


Ok ... 13:15h ... 5000 shares at $7.82 ... that's it, I'm done ... for today.


----------



## m3s

Banalanal said:


> Glad I added to my long-term, INTC position on Monday. Also, for those who talk of lack of growth and missing smart phones and tablets, I thought this article was interesting. http://www.cnbc.com/id/42681260


Pretty nice jump on INTC today but that looks more short term to me. It's gone no where in 10 years while they dominated the PC market? Actually it looks like it's gone down, and now they're way behind in the next big thing. The main thing Intel had going for them was brand ability to charge more for less vs the competition AMD

That article pretty much solidifies what my intuition was, that Intel was completely oblivious to smartphones and now hopes to get into them "by early next year" are you kidding me?? Sure PCs are still growing elsewhere, how long will that last? I'm not saying Intel is a bad investment, but tech is a finicky thing to invest in especially old tech and I think there are better choices. My mobile processor stocks are up 40% ytd and the fact that Intel didn't see smartphones coming makes me look elsewhere. I'd happily take that quick 8% though


----------



## Causalien

I noticed a lot of people started posting after a major stock promotion event and right before funds start shorting. Example like rikk's OCZ a major analyst fund reveals a scam report. I have thus concluded that the astrosurfers have started to invade this forum for manipulation.

Either direct astrosurfer involvement or there's a lot of you who sign up for crappy newsletters that promote crappy investments.


----------



## LOST

Bought CPG 500 @ 43 ( 4/19/11.) Sold CPG 500 44.75 (4/20/11 )
4% in 1 day. I'll take that anyday.


----------



## Betzy

Betzy said:


> Bought SJR.B Shaw comm for $19.80
> I had no tech or cable type utility in PF, will keep it long or we'll see if it rally's back form it's recent low...


Here is an interesting article about shaw, Good time to buy?? I hope so...

"Today Shaw Communications Inc. (TSX:SJR.B) (NYSE:SJR) announces an immediate speed upgrade to their base Internet product, Shaw Extreme, to provide Shaw customers with untouchable value and a premier Internet experience.

As the anchor service for the Shaw Plan Personalizer, Shaw Extreme is also available as an individual Internet offering. Effective today, speeds will be upgraded from 15 to 25 Mbps download, and from 1 to 2.5 Mbps upload. This upgrade is the first step as Shaw looks to unveil its new Internet packaging in early summer.

"It's an exciting time at Shaw as we begin to create a world-class Internet product, giving our customers the ultimate experience in connectivity and entertainment," said Peter Bissonnette, President, Shaw Communications Inc. "The Shaw Extreme speed upgrade is just the first spark of a whole new world of entertainment and offerings to come. We're building the network of the future and our customers are at the very heart of it."

Customers who currently subscribe to Shaw Extreme will be automatically upgraded to the new speeds over the next month at no extra cost."


----------



## Guest

Causalien said:


> I noticed a lot of people started posting after a major stock promotion event and right before funds start shorting. Example like rikk's OCZ a major analyst fund reveals a scam report. I have thus concluded that the astrosurfers have started to invade this forum for manipulation.
> 
> Either direct astrosurfer involvement or there's a lot of you who sign up for crappy newsletters that promote crappy investments.


Ummm ... I've been following OCZ for some time now along with a few others here ... I was absolutely astounded by todays event, could not help but report as it unfolded ... was just timing that I was online ... my understanding now is that the event was caused by a rumor posted to Seeking Alpha ... http://seekingalpha.com/article/264535-bears-slam-ocz-after-fraud-allegation ... so ... what is an astrosurfer ... I myself am a trader.


----------



## Causalien

There are computer systems built to simulate massive amount of public interest on certain topics in the social media. The tools create realistic identities in the cyber world over time and is used when needed to sway opinions. 

They were easy to spot at the beginning but for the past two years it's been harder. Mainly because their social media profile have aged and the amount of conversations they have had with real people have increased as well.

On other news. AAPL beat and the investing community let out a gasp of orgasm. There will be much partying tonight.


----------



## tzmn

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> You meant former CFO of SLW. I'm overweight precious metals and all I own right now in the sector is physical coins, physical ETFs and this stock along with its 2014 warrants. Wrote a little shpiel about it in the gold thread back in December before it took off.


I'm told that junior stocks are too risky to invest in...but this one seems like a "no-brainer" to me....even if Gold is at a lower price than currently. Obviously a long-term hold as opposed to day trading... hopefully keep adding to it in the future! I will look up your shpiel...GLTY!


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> On other news. AAPL beat and the investing community let out a gasp of orgasm. There will be much partying tonight.


Toronto.gal was absolutely correct when told 3 days ago that it's time to buy AAPL. I topped up my AAPL shares on pullback last month or two, too bad didn't do it this time, but still it's a great news , as portion of AAPL in my portfolio is in top 5...except it I hold big part of AAPL through ZQQ and TD Nasdaq-e.

Bought today MO on 3 days pullback (together with PM, most solid US dividend stocks) and Goldcorp (actually replaced CIBC precious metals MF with G)


----------



## gibor365

tzmn said:


> I'm told that junior stocks are too risky to invest inQUOTE]
> 
> I exposed to Junior Gold through ETF ZJG.
> 
> _ I'm overweight precious metals _ Was wondering if you hold PALL and PPLT? I holding both and was pretty happy with PALL, but PPLT is dissapointing


----------



## humble_pie

_" I noticed a lot of people started posting after a major stock promotion event and right before funds start shorting ... I have thus concluded that the astrosurfers have started to invade this forum for manipulation.

" Either direct astrosurfer involvement or there's a lot of you who sign up for crappy newsletters that promote crappy investments."_

cause you are quite right. Skim thru this thead What Are You Buying. It's out of control.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> Toronto.gal was absolutely correct when told 3 days ago that it's time to buy AAPL.


I did try to send a warning to all on Monday. 

Stock went down quite a bit the last few days, but it was a no-brainer that it would recover all losses and more as there was zero chance they would not have had another stellar quarter, not when people continue to line up & gobble their products.


----------



## webber22

Causalien said:


> ........ The tools create realistic identities in the cyber world over time and is used when needed to sway opinions.
> 
> They were easy to spot at the beginning but for the past two years it's been harder. Mainly because their social media profile have aged and the amount of conversations they have had with real people have increased as well......


I bet that Belguy is a realistic identify manufactured by Blackrock


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> I did try to send a warning to all on Monday.
> 
> Stock went down quite a bit the last few days, but it was a no-brainer that it would recover all losses and more as there was zero chance they would not have had another stellar quarter, not when people continue to line up & gobble their products.


So did you buy more Apples ?


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> So did you buy more Apples ?


I try not to miss a screaming opportunity.


----------



## Argonaut

gibor said:


> Was wondering if you hold PALL and PPLT? I holding both and was pretty happy with PALL, but PPLT is dissapointing


PPLT is actually up for the year while PALL is down. I correctly predicted that the ratio between them was due for a platinum rebound. But I am continually incorrect on the gold:silver ratio, the latter is surpassing all expectations. Gold and platinum is still where I'd be now, despite the hype for silver.

And so long as we're pumping junior minors, I'd like to throw out Argonaut Gold (AR)! Up 14% year to date with a good story and potential for takeout. And of course they have a sweet name. Would consider buying more if it drops much below $5.


----------



## Guest

humble_pie said:


> _" I noticed a lot of people started posting after a major stock promotion event and right before funds start shorting ... I have thus concluded that the astrosurfers have started to invade this forum for manipulation.
> 
> " Either direct astrosurfer involvement or there's a lot of you who sign up for crappy newsletters that promote crappy investments."_
> 
> cause you are quite right. Skim thru this thead What Are You Buying. It's out of control.


Well then curse those astrosurfers ... and the networking technologies they rode in on !!!


----------



## KaeJS

Betzy said:


> Here is an interesting article about shaw, Good time to buy?? I hope so...
> 
> "Today Shaw Communications Inc. (TSX:SJR.B) (NYSE:SJR) announces an immediate speed upgrade."


I actually purchased 200 at 19.75

Only looking to sell it once it goes back up a bit.

I have no interest in Shaw. The only reason I bought it was because it looks like it's trading at a discount and its paying out a little more than a 4.5% yield.

If I can grab one dividend payment and get out 50 cents higher than what I paid within a couple weeks, I'll be happy.

Edit:

Here's another article for you, Betzy:

CALGARY, ALBERTA -- (Marketwire) -- 04/20/11 -- Shaw Communications Inc. (the "Company") (TSX: SJR.B) (NYSE: SJR) has been advised that the Shaw Family, and entities owned or controlled by them, completed the purchase of an additional 1,000,325 Class B Non-Voting Shares of the Company. 

According to information provided to the Company, the Shaw Family, and entities owned or controlled by them, holds 51,586,354 Class A and Class B shares of the Company. The Shaw Family also advised the Company that it would continue its practice of purchasing shares on a regular basis.


----------



## Causalien

@humble glad we agree on something.

@Toronto Good call. Fundamentally, I am staying away from any tech companies that have heavy reliance on raw material prices. INTC and AAPL beat is quite a surprise to me and the fact that the margins increased instead of decreasing means that my speculation that commodity+Japan will crimp their margin is unfounded.

I am generally bullish on tech, but I have to revise my views on hardware techs. I will wait for another quarter before I change this fundamental view. Meanwhile, I will be on buying binges for software techs.


----------



## Toronto.gal

AAPL was no surprise, but it could have gone either way with INTC.

My average price for INTC was $20.25 and so it was pretty logical to sell them yesterday given its rare increase of 8%+. I'm pretty confident that I will be able to pick them up later at a lower price.


----------



## Eder

I bought a few CP today at $60.07...seems like they beat expectations last quarter but market yawned. I wont hold it too long since CP always finds a way to screw up capital gains with some ridiculous reason or other.


----------



## Betzy

KaeJS said:


> I actually purchased 200 at 19.75
> 
> Here's another article for you, Betzy:
> 
> CALGARY, ALBERTA -- (Marketwire)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like good news, same here hoping it rallies back for a quick %%
> wish I had some extra cash to have grabbed some Td Green machine while it was also in a little low...
Click to expand...


----------



## Causalien

Toronto.gal said:


> AAPL was no surprise, but it could have gone either way with INTC.
> 
> My average price for INTC was $20.25 and so it was pretty logical to sell them yesterday given its rare increase of 8%+. I'm pretty confident that I will be able to pick them up later at a lower price.


I guess you read their lawsuit filing and saw the unit data up till march 20


----------



## Banalanal

Sticking to my boring, out of favour equities, dividend growth plan and probably adding to my position in Walmart (WMT) this week. Its scale of operations give it a moat, good dividend growth rate, low historical P/E, low FCF payout ratio, low debt, and other metrics attract me. And WMT is a company that has a presence I see sticking around long into future with, most likely, growth opportunities in the developing world.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 PetroBakken (PBN.TO) at $18.39

Sold 100 Rogers at $35.41 (RCI.B.TO)

Purchased 100 Crescent Point Energy (CPG.TO) at $43.12


----------



## Taxsaver

KaeJS said:


> Sold 100 PetroBakken (PBN.TO) at $18.39
> 
> Sold 100 Rogers at $35.41 (RCI.B.TO)
> 
> Purchased 100 Crescent Point Energy (CPG.TO) at $43.12


We are interested in knowing the profits as well, if any.


----------



## KaeJS

Taxsaver said:


> We are interested in knowing the profits as well, if any.


Not much. A $10 gain on Petrobakken after commissions. A $17 loss on Rogers after Commissions.

But Look at the prices I could buy them at now (if i wanted to).

I sold 100 PBN.TO at $18.39

It closed at 18.20. Thats a $19 difference. Even if I wanted to buy it back, it still would have been a smart move. Rogers ended at $35.31, I sold at $34.41. Buying it back at the close would technically net me $0.10. But, Rogers will see below $35 again.

The reason I sold Rogers was because it obviously only got boosted because of the earnings. It will come back down again, and when it does, then I can buy it back if I want to.

Sometimes it is not always good to buy and hold. Especially when you purchase on margin. You take a gamble sometimes with margin, and if you lose only $7, it was worth the gamble, IMO.


----------



## martinv

Bought 300 BNS today
Bought 600 EQI today


----------



## Eder

I bought BRASCAN CORPORATION SENIOR DEBS Maturity Jun 14 2035 Coupon 5.9500-CAD for ~$92 so yield is nice...if interest rates dont bounce too much in next 2 years RRB's will never catch up.


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Not much. A $10 gain on Petrobakken after commissions. A $17 loss on Rogers after Commissions.
> 
> .


What is the point of trading if one ends up with $10 gain here, $7 loss over there...........

Even trading with small amounts wouldn't one want to make at least enough to buy few more shares next time the stock goes down?

Just curious ;-)


----------



## Freedom45

Purchased 60 CPG.TO @$ 42.95


----------



## MikeT

Homerhomer said:


> What is the point of trading if one ends up with $10 gain here, $7 loss over there...........
> 
> Even trading with small amounts wouldn't one want to make at least enough to buy few more shares next time the stock goes down?
> 
> Just curious ;-)


Experience and practice. Fees are cheap now a days. 5 bucks a trade, you don't need a stock to move much to clear the commissions.

Ya if 5 grand is your whole portfolio and you actively trade it, its not going to make you rich. And it would probably make you more money if you just left it in an index fund. All true enough.

However, the experience and knowlege you gain from following your own stocks and managing your own money can pay huge dividends later in life when your portfolio is bigger. 

And it isn't the same with a fake money account. Ask any poker player ... the game is much much different when you have your own money on the line.


----------



## daddybigbucks

I bought into Barrick Gold ABX.
They are getting hit hard for a copper mine bid but i liked their quarter numbers.
Long term i think this will double in 2 years.


----------



## Axcell

daddybigbucks said:


> I bought into Barrick Gold ABX.
> They are getting hit hard for a copper mine bid but i liked their quarter numbers.
> Long term i think this will double in 2 years.


Double? Probably not lol... but yes I do agree that it has room to run, they shouldn't have gotten hit as hard as they did for the copper mine bid. I bought this one 2 days ago (small position) as well, solid management.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> What is the point of trading if one ends up with $10 gain here, $7 loss over there...........
> 
> Even trading with small amounts wouldn't one want to make at least enough to buy few more shares next time the stock goes down?
> 
> Just curious ;-)


Because I was using margin to hold them.

And both PBN and RCI dropped today.

Definitely happy with my decision. If I didn't sell, I would have "lost" more money and had to pay more for margin interest.

Why hold them?


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Because I was using margin to hold them.
> 
> And both PBN and RCI dropped today.
> 
> Definitely happy with my decision. If I didn't sell, I would have "lost" more money and had to pay more for margin interest.
> 
> Why hold them?


Why buy them if you can't hold them long enough to make money?
Why use margin if you are forced to sell if you are even at the tiniest loss position?
How do you know you would have lost more, how do you know they won't go up tomorrow, next week or next month?


----------



## daddybigbucks

Axcell said:


> Double? Probably not lol... but yes I do agree that it has room to run, they shouldn't have gotten hit as hard as they did for the copper mine bid. I bought this one 2 days ago (small position) as well, solid management.


true it is a bit high but if gold stays high i dont see why not. 

My goal is 15% a year in my rrsp account and have done it on 9 out of 10 years. So i just need barrick to make 15% each year which i'm sure it will.
$48X1.15%=$55.2x1.15%=$63.48

So im fairly confident it will be $63.48 within two years.


----------



## Axcell

50 shares of RIM.TO for 46.40.
If it goes down another 5%, I'll buy another 50 shares and average down my position.

But I'm confident this is a solid entry point.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> Why buy them if you can't hold them long enough to make money?
> Why use margin if you are forced to sell if you are even at the tiniest loss position?
> How do you know you would have lost more, how do you know they won't go up tomorrow, next week or next month?


Because I believe there are better opportunities out there and I don't like paying margin interest for stocks that are not doing anything. If you don't believe in a stock, why would you hold it?

Purchased 100 DOW at $40.81


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Because I believe there are better opportunities out there and I don't like paying margin interest for stocks that are not doing anything. If you don't believe in a stock, why would you hold it?


This can go on and on, the only reason I asked you questions is so you can ask yourself why so many of your trades are loosing you money or barely breaking even in an up market. We are here on the forum to share and help each other, but at the end of the day it's your money.

Best of luck ;-)


----------



## Causalien

Sometimes, I can't believe the stock market's thought patterns. It actually took Osama to bring my Cameco stock up from its TA support level.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Causalien said:


> Sometimes, I can't believe the stock market's thought patterns. It actually took Osama to bring my Cameco stock up from its TA support level.


Weird...if anything, now that Osama's isn't making the N-bomb, demand should fall


----------



## donald

I just bought 50 shares of caterpillar,Its high priced but i think its going to make a good run for 2011,anybody own cat out here?


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> Sometimes, I can't believe the stock market's thought patterns. It actually took Osama to bring my Cameco stock up from its TA support level.


No kidding. I was watching it all day with the biggest smile on my face. Glad to see it go up, though.

Sold my position in DOW

Bought yet another 100 CPG.TO at 42.40


----------



## Banalanal

Why was Cameco (CCO) up so much today?


----------



## Causalien

No idea, a sentiment change perhaps. In any case, average volume, so it's not any institutional buy or insider buy and will most likely gets shorted back to support if no big news or volume follows.


----------



## Freedom45

Freedom45 said:


> Purchased 60 CPG.TO @$ 42.95


Just purchased another 35 @$42.07


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Bought a bit of Suncor @42


Sold both Suncor and TCK at the open today, eeked out a small profit on both but I just don't have good feeling going forward.

Sell in May and go away ;-) (but where ? ;-)


----------



## KaeJS

Freedom45 said:


> Just purchased another 35 @$42.07


Got 100 at $42.10

Wish I had placed my limit lower.


----------



## Causalien

Sold half of my bank stocks to get my principle back, the other half are waiting to be exercised from their call option if the price gets that high. Sold the preferred that got tendered and left the rest in place.


----------



## Guest

ROZ ... 1000 shares ... $1.55 ... why ... just too cool ... "Ensign International's Rig #16 has begun mobilizing for the approximately 2,000 kilometre journey to the Officer Basin to commence drilling of "Mulyawara 1", the first well in Rodinia's exploratory drilling program."


----------



## Causalien

Bought RENN (ADS) IPO on NYSE. Holding for 10 years or till a social media tech bubble.


----------



## calrest

I bought ABT for $45.75 the previous week. I think it´s a good investment.


----------



## Homerhomer

calrest said:


> I bought ABT for $45.75 the previous week. I think it´s a good investment.


How did you do it? Last time abt was below $46 in February, pretty good run up since.

I think it's a good investment as well.


----------



## Argonaut

Sold 86 shares of BCE @ 35.66
Buy 206 shares of JE @ 15.38

Will probably buy Telus to replace my BCE, but waiting on the conference call tomorrow and possibly a continuation of this general market correction.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Homerhomer said:


> How did you do it? Last time abt was below $46 in February, pretty good run up since.
> 
> I think it's a good investment as well.


I also bought some ABT (NYSE) in late Feb.


----------



## Jungle

Bought 235 shares of XIC @ 21.36 ( I think)


----------



## Causalien

Bought solar winds (SWI). No it's not a solar company. It's a cloud play.


----------



## Banalanal

I also added to my position in ABT just over a month ago. I like it for the long haul.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought 400 GM shares at $31.80. Hoping to exit same day at $32.50 or better.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought 50 shares of Telus this morning. Switching from BCE to Telus was a good idea.. they beat expectations and raised dividend today.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> Buy 206 shares of JE @ 15.38


Wow, you bought quite high.

I got 200 in at $14.65 and it was recently just under $15.

Not saying its a bad thing, as I love this stock and it pays out a great dividend. Keep an eye on it though, it fluctuates and is very predictable. Lots of opportunities to average down and increase your dividends.


----------



## Argonaut

KaeJS said:


> Wow, you bought quite high.
> 
> I got 200 in at $14.65 and it was recently just under $15.
> 
> Not saying its a bad thing, as I love this stock and it pays out a great dividend. Keep an eye on it though, it fluctuates and is very predictable. Lots of opportunities to average down and increase your dividends.


Yeah, the timing during the day wasn't that great but it will be irrelevant in the long run. Needed to clear all the unused cash in my TFSA account from the BCE sale. Will be happy with getting 1 share + change each month in DRIP.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> Yeah, the timing during the day wasn't that great but it will be irrelevant in the long run. Needed to clear all the unused cash in my TFSA account from the BCE sale. Will be happy with getting 1 share + change each month in DRIP.


I don't have mine set to DRIP at the moment.

I should probably look into that


----------



## Causalien

A bad earnings report and Cameco barely budged. I added more.


----------



## nick24

Acme Packet (APKT) 95 @ 77.39. Welcome aboard the cloud rollercoaster!
I'm going to keep a close eye on this one and get out at $74.


----------



## ddkay

Bought two BMC Aug 2011 60 calls


----------



## andrewf

I bought a June $30 put on VXX for 6.05 yesterday. VXX is cooperating nicely. This is a high volatility strategy, but VXX is a $1.4 billion pile of burning money. A typical month should see VXX drop 15-20%, which would give me a ROI of ~50-80%. If there is a spike in volatility, the option will lose most of its value. Just $600 bucks--we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Financial Cents

Bought CLC around $10 for our TFSAs. I like the business model and its long-term prospects.


----------



## Financial Cents

calrest said:


> I bought ABT for $45.75 the previous week. I think it´s a good investment.


I've owned ABT for a year now and never plan to sell, holding about 150 shares that DRIP synthetically every quarter in my RRSP. Love this company.


----------



## w0nger

PBCT.. i bought in a couple weeks ago at 12.80 right before the ex-div date... i have good feelings about this for a US Financial company... i may even consider a drip, they have good dividend yield, good cash flow and a solid balance sheet... 

it'll be a long hold for me...


----------



## Andre112

95 share of ARO @ $20.90


----------



## Argonaut

KaeJS said:


> I don't have mine set to DRIP at the moment.
> 
> I should probably look into that


You need to sign the DRIP form and email it to Questrade. Then you need to confirm about 14 times that they have setup your account to DRIP. They might even give you a confirmation number. Still, they probably haven't done anything and you'll have to bug them again.


----------



## I'm Howard

causalien, President of Cameco was on BNN, eighteen Nerw Nuclear plants are being built, He has zero concerns for their future.


----------



## dogleg

I,m thinking of buying FRU . ( I didn't read all the earlier posts. If it was covered please advise.) It is paying good dividends . I was looking at Su but it has virtually zero in div., however, may offer more in cap. appreciation. Suggestions ?Thanks .


----------



## Causalien

I'm Howard said:


> causalien, President of Cameco was on BNN, eighteen Nerw Nuclear plants are being built, He has zero concerns for their future.


Oh nice,

Can you give me the link to that video? I'd like to analyze his body language? Pretty please?


----------



## ddkay

Telephone interview http://www.bnn.ca/News/2011/5/6/Cameco-profit-down-on-lower-production-sales.aspx


----------



## Causalien

No video  I am not good at analyzing just voice. He sounded tired, that's all I can tell.


----------



## Banalanal

Considering initiating a position in Sun Life Financial (SLF.to) this week.

It has international exposure, Canada's third largest insurer, and growth opportunities. Mostly, the metrics, in relation to its sector attract me.

I'm seeing this stock as a buy based on it's P/B of 1, P/S .7, P/E of 11 (low historical average) low debt, 9% ROE over the last 5 years, high dividend, growing dividend over 5 years (though frozen over 3 years). 

Thoughts?


----------



## martinv

500 eqi


----------



## daddybigbucks

Banalanal said:


> Considering initiating a position in Sun Life Financial (SLF.to) this week.
> 
> It has international exposure, Canada's third largest insurer, and growth opportunities. Mostly, the metrics, in relation to its sector attract me.
> 
> I'm seeing this stock as a buy based on it's P/B of 1, P/S .7, P/E of 11 (low historical average) low debt, 9% ROE over the last 5 years, high dividend, growing dividend over 5 years (though frozen over 3 years).
> 
> Thoughts?


I like Sunlife. As people make more money,so will they.
I got their dividends converting thru a drip as well, i think i get 1 share per 100 every quarter. I bought a year and half ago, and its a long term hold for me.


----------



## Argonaut

Sold Just Energy (JE) for a small profit. Used the proceeds to buy 100 shares of Fortis (FTS). In for the dividend today.

TFSA is now: Inter Pipeline, RioCan REIT, CN Rail, Westshore Terminals, and Fortis. I'm quite happy with that and probably won't change until next year's contribution.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Just sold 1,500 KERX shares at $5.29; purchased yesterday at $4.80 [will buy again today if it drops $.20 cents or more].

Sold JNJ last week for a tiny profit; will try to get back in at $60 or less.


----------



## gibor365

Was thinking to buy Microsoft. Any thoughts?


----------



## Argonaut

gibor said:


> Was thinking to buy Microsoft. Any thoughts?


Good company, horrible stock. Owned it for 3 months and it was the worst stock I've ever had.


----------



## Toronto.gal

You obviously didn't own MFC Argonaut.


----------



## Argonaut

Argonaut said:


> Sold Just Energy (JE) for a small profit. Used the proceeds to buy 100 shares of Fortis (FTS). In for the dividend today.


Glad I woke up at 6:30 to make that trade. Just Energy down 1.5% and Fortis up 20 cents since.



Toronto.gal said:


> You obviously didn't own MFC Argonaut.


Nope! I only lost a bit on Microsoft, mostly due to the exchange. But the worst part was the opportunity cost of not having something else during September/October bull market.


----------



## Homerhomer

I bought back into TCK today hearing the good economic news coming out of China, but this having failed to impress TSX I am thinking I may have rushed in a bit, should have stayed true to my sell in May and go away theme ;-)


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> Sold Just Energy (JE) for a small profit. Used the proceeds to buy 100 shares of Fortis (FTS). In for the dividend today.





Argonaut said:


> Glad I woke up at 6:30 to make that trade. Just Energy down 1.5% and Fortis up 20 cents since.





Just bought another 100 of JE after the drop to add to my position and get in before the ex-div date.


----------



## gibor365

After selling loser PBN, have some cash and thinking what to buy....The problem is what I'd like to buy is expensive, and what is not expensive - I don't really want to buy....
Now in the dilemma, wait for possible market crush ("correction" in nice terms) or just buy some index ETF like VTI or XIU/XIC


----------



## Axcell

After being down 8% on RIM.TO, averaged down today and bought double of my position. Had 100 shares, now I have 200. I see major support at the $40 level, but I thought today was a great point to average down. 

But by far, this has been my worst pick to date.. and I don't want to call a bottom, but I think this is a good entry. I'm now down 4% because of averaging down my position, which isn't the best place to be but I see this popping 10% in a few months.


----------



## daddybigbucks

i have been daytrading MCI.
i almost doubled my holdings for $0.
Very volitile stock lately.

Also bought DFE for 30c. They are a Solar panel maker that i feel has a book value of 77c.
So i feel a buyout may be in the works.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 300 SU.TO at $38.74

Anticipating the "stop" of the energy sell offs.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Bought 300 SU.TO at $38.74
> 
> Anticipating the "stop" of the energy sell offs.


Hope you are right 
Considering buying XEG (TSX Capped Energy ). The biggest holding is SU

Suncor Energy, Inc.SU Long 18.4% 
Canadian Natural Resources, Ltd.CNQ Long 14.2% 
Cenovus Energy IncCVE Long 7.8% 
EncanaECA Long 6.7% 
Talisman Energy, Inc.TLM Long 6.6% 
Canadian Oil Sands Ltd.COS Long 4.3% 
NexenNXY Long 3.4% 
Crescent Point Energy CorporationCPG Long 3.4% 
Imperial OilIMO Long 3.4% 
Penn West Petroleum Ltd.PWT


----------



## Banalanal

Also considering initiating a position in SU.to tomorrow. Might take a smaller position, looking to average down if WTI continues dropping. Still, a reasonable buying opportunity now in case oil companies do start rebounding. 

SU is down 10% over the last month, reported strong earnings last quarter, rumours it may increase its dividend shortly, and is trading at a historical discount to its P/S and P/B. Equal to its historical P/E. Low debt, Canadian industry leader.

I am less enthusiastic about CCO but I should probably average down and add to my position given I am not selling it until it comes back up, which it inevitably will, imo.

Thoughts?


----------



## webber22

During the May 3rd earnings report, Suncor already announced a 1 cent increase to the dividend. It also said it was lowering oil production during this quarter, resulting in the stock price dropping about 4% after the statement - it continues to drop.


----------



## nick24

*Ffiv*

Bought 175 FFIV on Wednesday at 105.56 to top up some I bought at 97.71.


----------



## Cal

Watching whatever has been dropping this past month....

Not buying yet though.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Many signs indicate that next week could be a tough one for the markets... Dow futures are -120 right now, and although its a bit early to say monday is going to a triple digit loss, it does indicate that investor sentiment is not in a good place.

I will continue to sit this market out, hoping for a sizable correction to occur.


----------



## arie

*individual stocks*

what does anyone think of buying RIM at this point 

low P/E , low debt --- has it been oversold ???? or you think more of a drop in store 

I'm looking but can not decide whether or not to take the plunge ; its certainly been beat up


----------



## ddkay

risk outweighs reward... I can see RIM in the $20-30 range by August

RIM recalling nearly 1,000 BlackBerry PlayBooks - May 15, 2011


----------



## Siciliano698

I'm tempted to buy ENB.to as of May 20th, they will spilt 2-1 that day, the dividends look good too 0.49.


----------



## MoreMiles

arie said:


> what does anyone think of buying RIM at this point
> 
> low P/E , low debt --- has it been oversold ???? or you think more of a drop in store
> 
> I'm looking but can not decide whether or not to take the plunge ; its certainly been beat up


Buy RIM is like buying PALM a few years ago. At one day, the coolest gadget was Palm Pilot PDA... everyone had one, people know how to write in "graffiti". I myself had 3 different versions... just like people have iPhone 2,3,4 etc. There were also spin-offs like Visor. No one could have imagined that a very popular PDA can disappear just a few years later.

I am seeing Blackberry following the lifecycle of PalmPilot.

The fact is, RIM's days are over. As much as I am patriotic, I don't think it's going to survive much longer... unless they have major product changes. It's like Apple... doing poorly with Mac computers until iPhones come out.

So RIM might have to venture into other business like computer or laptop or maybe IPTV... something innovative, to survive this rapidly changing gadget world.

At this time, I would not buy RIMM even at $20... look at Nokia, it's single digit now... So I think there is a very big room for downside run!


----------



## tojo

MoreMiles said:


> Buy RIM is like buying PALM a few years ago. At one day, the coolest gadget was Palm Pilot PDA... everyone had one, people know how to write in "graffiti". I myself had 3 different versions... just like people have iPhone 2,3,4 etc. There were also spin-offs like Visor. No one could have imagined that a very popular PDA can disappear just a few years later.
> 
> I am seeing Blackberry following the lifecycle of PalmPilot.
> 
> The fact is, RIM's days are over. As much as I am patriotic, I don't think it's going to survive much longer... unless they have major product changes. It's like Apple... doing poorly with Mac computers until iPhones come out.
> 
> So RIM might have to venture into other business like computer or laptop or maybe IPTV... something innovative, to survive this rapidly changing gadget world.
> 
> At this time, I would not buy RIMM even at $20... look at Nokia, it's single digit now... So I think there is a very big room for downside run!


I couldn't agree with you more. One of my favourite authors, Stephen Jarislowsky, alluded to such companies in his infamous "Investment Zoo" book. He talks about high tech companies falling off a cliff once someone else builds a better "mousetrap". As good as a mousetrap those Blackberry are, someone else is bound to build a better one - it's an uphill struggle to keep up. I wouldn't touch RIM with a ten foot pole....


----------



## stawkes

250 kmp.to @ 10.38


----------



## MikeT

humble_pie said:


> a june 13 straddle costs 7.40 at friday's close. It consists of a 3.50 call plus a 3.90 put. Since you said you liked the 13s.
> 
> a june 14 straddle is closer to the price of the underlying at 13.89 but costs 7.70.


Sold June 13 puts at 11.30. Just over a 50% profit in a few short months. 

I'll be at the porshe store tomorrow morning incase you want to find me and apologize, and maybe eat some humble pie.


----------



## nick24

MikeT said:


> Sold June 13 puts at 11.30. Just over a 50% profit in a few short months.
> 
> I'll be at the porshe store tomorrow morning incase you want to find me and apologize, and maybe eat some humble pie.


Meanwhile, those who prefer not to gloat will be laughing at your attempt to spell 'Porsche'.


----------



## MikeT

Canadian spelling.


----------



## Banalanal

Bought Cisco.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Added LUN; could not resist -20% drop.


----------



## ddkay

Bought 4 NVDA 20.00 calls expiring Jun 3 11
Bought 10 S 9.00 calls expiring Jan 21 12 (following tip from Dinakar Singh @ this yrs Ira Sohn)


----------



## Vitalogy80

AAPL...it's growing at an amazing rate still, has a huge pile of cash with no debt and a forward PE of around 12.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I have ADM too. 

Interesting video, the Spanish version that is!  [seriously, I listened both versions].


----------



## CuriousReader

zylon said:


> Two recent purchases for speculative purposes;
> small tranches only.
> 
> Andina Minerals ADM (venture exch)
> 
> Premier Gold PG (tsx)





Toronto.gal said:


> I have ADM too.
> 
> Interesting video, the Spanish version that is!  [seriously, I listened both versions].


Can we share more rather than just WHAT are you buying, can we share *WHY *are you buying - that way I think lots of us here can learn from each other.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I completely agree and that's why I hesitate to share some of my speculative trades because it happens that some would follow without doing their own due diligence and it can be very dangerous for the novice investor. It's not that we don't want to help.

This is the 'what are you buying', not 'why are you buying' thread. For stock specific discussions there are other threads.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 300 SU
Sold 200 CCO

Bought 300 ABX - Will average down ABX if price goes below 45.

Injecting $1000 in capital into stock account next week.


----------



## humble_pie

please do let us remember what spidey posted when he founded this mother-of-all-threads aeons ago:

_I thought it would be interesting and hopefully informative to start a new thread to pass on what we are buying. It would be a little more helpful if you would also provide a bit of the buy story (even if it's just a "hot tip" from a friend.). _


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> It would be a little more helpful if you would also provide a bit of the buy story


I think time is an issue as well, but there is no greater storyteller on this forum than you!

The stories of some companies are truly fascinating and is one of the reasons I find investing so interesting and some even inspiring. This reminds me of a book I read some months ago: *"Companies that Changed the World"* by Jonathan Mantle.

"Companies that Changed the World tells the fascinating stories of 50 joint-stock companies - or companies based on that model - that have exerted a critical influence on the social and economic history of the past four hundred years. As well describing clearly and accessibly the companies' growth and influence over time, and profiling the pioneering entrepreneurs who built them, Jonathan Mantle's text is crammed with intriguing and unexpected information: from the role played by the humble pigeon in the history of news dissemination to how a pharmacist's five-cent patent medicine became the world's most powerful brand. Each of the 50 companies profiled has changed - and reflected change in - the world of its time, in far-reaching and often unexpected ways. Together, their stories amount to nothing less than a concise history of commerce and capitalism."

***********************
Wanted to add RY shares today, but decided to wait as maybe investors will punish the stock another day or two.


----------



## Eder

Toronto.gal said:


> ***********************
> Wanted to add RY shares today, but decided to wait as maybe investors will punish the stock another day or two.



I'm waiting for $55 but since they raised their div I don't think they'll hit that. RY will be back to $60 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Toronto.gal

National Bank also raised dividends by 8%, yet shares were down 2 days in a row; it's harder these days to keep some investors satisfied. 

You're probably right that shares won't take long to rebound, though it is hard to believe that over a year ago, RY shares were trading at around $55, but on the positive side, at least share accumulation has been affordable.


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> National Bank also raised dividends by 8%, yet shares were down 2 days in a row; it's harder these days to keep some investors satisfied. .


No kidding. 

TD misses expectations by $0.01 and the stock is punished $2!


----------



## Dmoney

Waiting on BNS results now. I hope they are either good so I make money or bad so I can buy more... Leaning towards bad since I really want some more.


----------



## bmckay

KaeJs,

I was thinking the same thing the other day. People saw that TD missed by a penny and they thought they better get rid of their shares. Talk about emotional investing.


----------



## Belguy

Is this a good time to tilt your portfolio away from smallcaps?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...hats-gotten-long-in-the-tooth/article2037981/


----------



## gibor365

Belguy said:


> Is this a good time to tilt your portfolio away from smallcaps?
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...hats-gotten-long-in-the-tooth/article2037981/


Who knows?! For example between US indexes , only small cap Russel 2000 is week uptreand now, all other indexes - sidelined...
When stock going down, usually small caps get hit more, when stock going up - small caps gain more....


----------



## Belguy

More thoughts on the current shift out of smallcaps:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ful/article2037759/singlepage/#articlecontent

It may be time to lock in some profits!!

What say you?


----------



## nick24

Forgot to post this on Friday, together with some colour commentary

Purchased
HEX x 97 @ 10 (RESP - nice dividend payments)
HEX x 400 @ 9.94 (RRSP - nice dividend payments)
VIC x 350 @ 15.65 (RRSP - nice dividend payments)

Sold
LLL x 90 @ 86.44 (purchased at 55.15) (RRSP - taking profits. Couldn't take the heat, so had to get out of the hot yoga studio. Still have 110 purchased @ 90, so I'll wait for the stock split and let them increase in value)


----------



## CuriousReader

zylon said:


> Buying s'more Fortis Inc (FTS)
> 
> *WHY?* I like their decades long track record of dividend increases which leads to higher share price.


I've been looking into FTS for a while waiting for a more appetizing entry price, what's with the price drop this morning?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*CCO:* sold this morning 70% of shares at $27.94 [purchased for $25.30 on May 12]. Sold given Germany's nuclear power announcement yesterday [though 2022 is still far away].

*RY:* used 50% of capital returned + profit to top shares at $57.40 [profit made financed 22 free shares!].

Keeping 20% of returned capital in case BNS [or someone else] misses expectations on Wednesday. Also hoping FTS will drop a bit more.

I always keep in mind & record the shares I purchase with profits and this in turn, prevents me from having regrets; thinking too much about the potential of having made greater profits by having held a stock ad infinitum is wasted energy IMHO. Nothing wrong taking advantage of market conditions and volatility. LOL, I just read a thread that made me add this comment.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Bought just under 400 shares of RY today for $57.45 after selling the same amount of shares for $60.60 in March.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Congrats Ihatetaxes; if you bought low enough, then for 400 shares, you would have gotten a nice profit! Hope you were able to reinvest & make that profit/capital work elsewhere for you since you sold in March, or did you hold? 

From your profit, you have to substract the $200 you missed in dividends last week, which in turn, could have bought you 3 free shares if you were dripping [at least that's what I do when calculating returns]. 

On Friday, I suspected shares would go down today also & might in fact go below $57, but I did not have time to follow this morning, so I entered my price and it filled.

*zylon:* do you think we'll get rich this year with ADM?


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Toronto.gal said:


> Congrats Ihatetaxes; if you bought low enough, then for 400 shares, you would have gotten a nice profit! Hope you were able to reinvest & make that profit/capital work elsewhere for you since you sold in March, or did you hold?
> 
> From your profit, you have to substract the $200 you missed in dividends last week, which in turn, could have bought you 3 free shares if you were dripping [at least that's what I do when calculating returns].
> 
> On Friday, I suspected shares would go down today also & might in fact go below $57, but I did not have time to follow this morning, so I entered my price and it filled.


I had it in cash since selling and still have a ton of cash in my account. Took some profits in March and haven't been buying anything since. Now that my mortgage is paid off I am going to have a lot more money to invest and need to think hard about what to buy and entry points. Building a cash postiion in both my wife and my TFSA as well as RSP and will start buying there soon.


----------



## KaeJS

zylon said:


> well that was a pretty disappointing smack-down,
> disregard my comment about the 200 dma,
> it might take 6 months to get there.
> I bought at 32.95
> 
> 
> 
> No, but if it goes to two bucks I'll buy pizza


I'm hoping to get 100 FTS at $32ish.

Obviously it never made it there, so I never bought in. $32.83? No thanks. I don't like the stock that much. Hopefully it will do another decline tomorrow. 

Can I join in on the Pizza? I'll go under Toronto.Gal's tab, since her profit on RY bought her another 22 shares of RY. Her dividends can pay for it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Ihatetaxes said:


> I had it in cash since selling and still have a ton of cash in my account.


As they say, cash is king; let's wait & see what opportunities we'll get this Summer. 

*KaeJS:* I noticed you sold CCO last Friday, so maybe you should pay the bill [share was higher then].  Btw, I topped RY with CCO profit [not RY]. Notice Zylon's location, that's why he offered the pizza, lol.


----------



## KaeJS

I did sell CCO last Friday. At $28.34  

With the above being said, and with zylon in Alberta, maybe he'll also pay for the flight for the two of us to go visit and eat pizza under his roof? I've never been to Alberta... 

Plus, ADM is going to make the both of you rich, no?

Might as well start spending now...


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> *CCO:* sold this morning 70% of shares at $27.94 [purchased for $25.30 on May 12]. Sold given Germany's nuclear power announcement yesterday [though 2022 is still far away].


bad announcement timing  
I hold about $2800 in URA (the biggest holdings CCO and UUU) in RRSP... bought 14.18 , now 14.04 (1% loss) and don't know what to do with it... just keep for future , or sell and take the loss (tomorrow in NY it for sure going down another 2-3%)???


_In a note to clients, Dundee Capital Markets analyst David Talbot said that Germany's move could hurt uranium stocks in the short term as the news hits investor perception, but spot uranium prices would likely not be affected.

"We believe that investors in the uranium sector should stay the course -- that the long-term fundamentals remain very strong for the sector -- despite Germany's decision to opt out," said Talbot.

Germany accounts for about 5 percent of global uranium demand, with just 17 nuclear reactors. By comparison, there are 104 nuclear reactors in the United States and 58 in France.

Despite the disaster in Japan, demand for uranium is expected to grow over the next decade, especially from China, which has 27 reactors under construction, 50 planned and 110 proposed.

_


----------



## ddkay

When a sell-side analyst tells you to buy it usually means they're selling and you should sell too


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes, it was bad timing gibor, I did not expect it at all and could not predict how severely investors were going to react to the news. 

I had bought CCO with the intention of holding several years in my RRSP account as well, however, given the current market volatility & the fact that I was in positive territory, I figured I might as well take some profit for now, but won't hesitate to buy more as I agree with the comment made above. 

I have UUU shares also and currently in negative territory, so I am holding on to those, but at least I was lucky to have sold early in the year the ones I purchased last year. Can't win them all & you're right that tomorrow there might be a minor sell-off & then it will rebound.

*KaeJS:* good idea!


----------



## ddkay

By Stephen Chen, SCMP



> Professor He Zuoxiu , the mainland's leading theoretical physicist, who helped develop China's first nuclear bomb, said the government's energy policy advisers had overestimated the availability of uranium in the country and the maturity of fission technology.
> 
> Writing in the latest edition of Science Times, He also said the degree to which the mainland's nuclear power plants could withstand an earthquake had never been made public.
> 
> The country has 14 reactors in operation, 26 under construction and 28 in the planning stage, according to March data from the World Nuclear Association.
> 
> "Are we really ready for this kind of giddy speed [of nuclear power development]? I think not - we're seriously underprepared, especially on the safety front," He, a fellow of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, wrote.
> 
> A researcher with China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group said yesterday that He's article had sent shock waves through the industry. He was the first influential scientist to dare to challenge the government's nuclear strategy, the researcher said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> "He knows where our weaknesses lie. The quake resistance level, for instance, is still under fierce debate in the industry, because it will have a huge impact on the cost of future nuclear projects," the researcher said.
> 
> In March, the central government suspended approvals for proposed nuclear power plants in the wake of Japan's nuclear crisis. But energy officials said the country's long-term nuclear strategy would not change.
> 
> China aims to have a nuclear capacity of 200 gigawatts by 2030 and 400GW by 2050 - more than 15 per cent of the national energy supply.
> 
> "This is absolutely another Great Leap Forward," He wrote, referring to China's disastrous attempt to rapidly industrialise in the late 1950s, and noted that the country had only about 9GW of nuclear capacity now.


----------



## gibor365

Looks like Japanese are happy with Germany announcement...NIKKEI up more 1%


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> bad announcement timing
> I hold about $2800 in URA (the biggest holdings CCO and UUU) in RRSP... bought 14.18 , now 14.04 (1% loss) and don't know what to do with it... just keep for future , or sell and take the loss (tomorrow in NY it for sure going down another 2-3%)???


Gibor,

what you need to do is hold it. Don't sell on emotion, my friend.

You got in at 14.18

The 52 week is 12.82 - 22.42. You are doing really well.

Plus. you only have 200 shares. You've lost only $28. If you sold now, your commissions would be almost as much as your profit loss!!

Just wait it out and be a trooper. 

And always remember: buy the dip!

If it drops to 13 or something, scrounge up some dough and buy more. Uranium is needed. Its not a big gamble to buy the dip.


----------



## webber22

I've got a small position in Boston Pizza - it's great that it pays eligible dividends too at 7%  This week it's been re-branded Vancouver Pizza on the west coast


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> BP a stones throw from my bunker.


Never had BP, only PP/PN.  

And how far is Lake Louise? We'll stay here KaeJS:









So BNS beat estimates by $.02, but not surprising given it's the most conservative of the banks. But had the estimate been - $.02, then it would have been an entirely different outcome today. 

Wow, NOK got punished today, might as well sell everything without the AAPL name, anyone buying NOK 2day? 

*STD* - sold for $11.86 [purchased for $11.10 this month]
*EGO* - bought for $15.71 with returned capital from above [can't believe I bought 15 months ago for almost the same price, wth?]. 

*gibor:* what did u do with your uranium stocks?


----------



## davext

CCJ, now i have 300 shares and started on SSRI today, 100 shares.

I have US dollars so I bought it on the US exchanges instead of CDN.


----------



## KaeJS

*Toronto.gal*,

That looks fantastic! I could use a getaway, even though I love my new job. The city kind of stinks (literally, and figuratively) 

As for BNS - I'm suprised they beat expecatations by 0.02. I'm no analyst, but I had this gut feeling they were going to hit the nail on the head and just meet expectations at $1.08/share.

I don't own BNS, but hey. Congratulations to those who do! I always think of BNS as the underdog with the worst slogan .


----------



## Toronto.gal

I decided to buy the dip and got NOK for $6.50.


----------



## ddkay

FWIW GSachs has a short term $5 p/t on Nokia. I said I'd buy with the mkt crash and I'll definitely scoop up some $5 call options when that happens. Still believe in Nokia, but not enough to put money directly in the stock at this stage. I speculate a merger with RIM (worst case scenario), takeover from MS or GOOG, or a dual license OS deal with WP and Android ala HTC.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm up $300+ in under an hour!

I'm glad I did not jump in yesterday, but I had been very close. I might sell today and get back in. The volume is unreal, though not surprising!

@edit: just sold at $7.02.


----------



## ddkay

Holy crap, just read a rumour that MSFT is buying NOK for $19B

edit: apparently this was the source hmm https://twitter.com/#!/eldarmurtazin/status/75664430670680065


----------



## Toronto.gal

I don't go with unconfirmed rumours, but *the volume* was telling. If true, I'll regret having sold, however, I have several shares purchased some months ago.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Never had BP, only PP/PN.
> 
> *gibor:* what did u do with your uranium stocks?


I was holding only 1 ETF URA-N, still holding it.

I felt the market gonna go down today, but didn't think so hard.

Put 3 limit sells on the possible dip on stock where I was in "green", all got exeuted. As a result sold:

CPG 46.47 (bought 43.19) - gain 7.5% + about $100 dividends;
CUF.UN sold 22.09 (bought 21.88) - gain 1% + aout $90 dividends
AGNC - sold 30.36 (bought 30) - don't know gain or loss (depends on FX rates) + $200 dividends.

Planning to buy back AGNC if it goes down to about 29


----------



## Belguy

It seems to be a cautious time for investors. The Dow lost 1.9% in May and the S&P 500 was down 1.4% while the Nasdaq lost 1.3% of it's value. However, the S&P has gained 7 percent so far this year versus a gain of only 2.7% for the anemic, commodity heavy TSX.

Fears of a double dip recession returned on news that U.S. home prices plunged to their worst level since last August and to their lowest level since the recession of 2008 began.

Fiscal issues in many of the developed countries has also added to the worry along with the ongoing issues with the European debt crisis.

All in all, there are many negatives out there to spook the markets and not all that much positive news.

It adds up to a weakening in investor confidence going forward.

And so, with all of this in mind, what are you buying?


----------



## Freedom45

Nothing. 

I'm only sitting on about 10% cash, and I'm hanging on to it in hopes that VTI drops to below my current DCA'd price in the coming months. All of my other money is deployed, and I like where it's at.


----------



## gibor365

Belguy said:


> And so, with all of this in mind, what are you buying?


maybe time to buy Canadian banks on the dip? ... or GLD?


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> maybe time to buy Canadian banks on the dip? ... or GLD?


I'm watching the banks like a HAWK.

Almost jumped in more shares of TD today at 82.40

Decided not to cause I thought it would drop more.

and look what we have....... a bigger drop


----------



## nice4

Newbie here...As people talking about inflation, lesser jobs and Bank stocks dropping today...Is this good time to take more Bank stock positions to fight the inflation (see it coming end of the year) ?


----------



## KaeJS

Actually,

I just set a limit to buy 50 shares of TD.TO at 81.40 and it got filled.

Edit: down 2.5%... wow


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> maybe time to buy Canadian banks on the dip? ... or GLD?


That's precisely what I've done this week. 

About URA - should rebound like the rest of uranium stocks; a decade to find alternate energy won't be enough IMHO, hmmm, I guess the Germans can always steal electricity from the French, n'est-ce pas? Was surprised how quickly CCO recovered as I had expected it to drop at least 10% after this week's announcement. 

It's been a roller coaster ride for a long time, however, the volatility has taught me great lessons along the way! 2011 has been quite an eventful year with 7 more months to go! The Arab Revolutions being the most unexpected & all the natural disasters being the saddest. 

Topping ING shares with NOK capital/profits.

*KaeJS:* there are other banks too, not just TD. RY is trading for same as it did in Feb.2010 [just as an example].


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> *KaeJS:* there are other banks too, not just TD. RY is trading for same as it did in Feb.2010 [just as an example].


That what i was thinkig... average down RY or open position in TD. The question when to buy, is it gonna drop more?! 

Regarding U, Germany is by no means leader in quantity of nuclear reactors, but even Germany should buy U until 2022. And i hardly eleive that China with there population is going to stop buiding reactors


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Actually,
> 
> I just set a limit to buy 50 shares of TD.TO at 81.40 and it got filled.


Have you heard of BMO?


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Have you heard of BMO?


What?


----------



## Kaitlyn

Been eying RY... but afraid to jump in! It just keeps falling... don't want to miss my opportunity but obviously don't want to get in too early either! ugh!


----------



## Eder

I've been waiting for RY to hit $55 before more...looks like today is the day....yay!!


----------



## Charlie

bought more BMO for the kiddies RESP.


----------



## Belguy

From David Olive in today's Toronto Star, here are some stocks which you might want to consider---or maybe not!!

Microsoft has done very well over the past four years and so maybe you should have invested in it some months ago---or maybe not. Since 2007, it's revenues have increased 22 percent and it's profits have popped a healthy 33 percent. That's impressive growth for a mature company. And so, how has it's stock done? Exactly five years ago MSFT traded at $34.70 (U.S.). Yesterday, it closed at $24.76.

Intel Corp., the microchip giant traded at $28.30 (U.S.) in 2005 and continues to languish at a current $22.21. Shares in Bombardier Inc., which Beijing signed up to build practically the entire intercity high-speed rail system of that nation, have gone from $7 (Canadian) seven years ago to $6.61 today=dead money if there ever was such a thing. Shares in Jean Coutu Group (PJC) Inc., the dominant Quebec pharmacy chain, were priced at $12.32 six years ago and now change hands at $11.21. All of this is not to mention firms such as Nortel Networks Corp, Pets.com, and Krispy Kreme Doughnuts etc., etc.

And so, if you judge yourself to be an effective stock picker, go ahead and bet your retirement funds and the best of luck to you. Maybe you will end up making big money in the markets or maybe you will win the lottery. Either way, it will take a degree of luck--unless, of course, you just buy and hold the indexes over the long term.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> I've been waiting for RY to hit $55 before more...looks like today is the day....yay!!


RY is close to 200 day SMA  that is $54.20

Thinking to jump in for TD or RY...cannot decide what is better....
.....
until i was thinking what to buy and what price to set, market got closed  . As usual 

Checked now after hours trading on NYSE, all our banks are up, sone close to 1%, maybe will be reound tomorrow ...........


----------



## hboy43

Belguy said:


> Shares in Bombardier Inc., which Beijing signed up to build practically the entire intercity high-speed rail system of that nation, have gone from $7 (Canadian) seven years ago to $6.61 today=dead money if there ever was such a thing.


I am up over 100% on this “dead money”. Who says one has to buy once 7 years ago? IIRC I have made at least 3 buys, most recently at $2.55, but first buy would have been in the $7 range (or higher) many, many years ago.

I have even made money on “more than dead” money. Nova Chemicals went from the $30 range to eventual buy out at US$6 (about CAN$7.50 at the time).

To say that a company has the same share price now as x years ago is not useful. The real issue is what did you do at the points of time a screaming buying opportunity presented itself. Sell and take a loss, or buy more? What did you do when the stock did well and went over weight? Convince yourself that it is going to the moon and watch it fall back, or trim back to portfolio weight?

I have done well on many dead money stocks over the years. Hudson’s Bay and Inco are two I can think of now. Now “well” in the case of HBC was an annual return of about 7% over the 5 years (more or less, long time ago) I was a shareholder. Not spectacular, but much nicer than the beating I would have taken on the first buy if it had been the only buy.

Hboy43


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> Have you heard of BMO?


Actually, yes 
My share purchase plan grabs 7 shares/2 weeks. Lovin' the new job! 

And RY is still too high for my liking. I don't like the bank and I sold its stock at $54, to buy back in at 54 just doesnt sit well with me.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> RY is close to 200 day SMA  that is $54.20
> 
> Thinking to jump in for TD or RY...cannot decide what is better....


*BOTH.*

But I like TD better.

However, keep in mind that TD has that STUPID "7 days a week" thing. As a shareholder, that is a big deterrent. Talk about costs.... Wait till those hit the financial sheets... its gonna hurt!


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Actually, yes
> My share purchase plan grabs 7 shares/2 weeks. Lovin' the new job!
> 
> And RY is still too high for my liking. I don't like the bank and I sold its stock at $54, to buy back in at 54 just doesnt sit well with me.


But IMHO TD is more expensive than RY right now


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> But IMHO TD is more expensive than RY right now



More expensive, yeah. But it's expensive for a reason. 

I would rather be a part of TD than RY. Everyone loves TD. Especially the younger generation. 

I see more growth potential with TD.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Lovin' the new job!
> 
> And RY is still too high for my liking. I don't like the bank and I sold its stock at $54, to buy back in at 54 just doesnt sit well with me.


Glad to hear you're enjoying your new job!

It was below $50 last December, did you buy then? 

I know you're fixated with TD and if you just wanted to top up/average down your existing long term position, you did well, but you should not ignore the other solid & more beaten-down Canadian banks [didn't you tell gibor to buy low?]. 

You also like to trade, so it *must be about price* as well because you need numbers for a reasonable/profitable trade after commissions. 

*Eder:* your patience paid off, good for you for waiting for RY to go down to your asking price!


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying your new job!
> 
> It was below $50 last December, did you buy then?
> 
> I know you're fixated with TD and if you just wanted to top up/average down your existing long term position, you did well, but you should not ignore the other solid & more beaten-down Canadian banks [didn't you tell gibor to buy low?].
> 
> You also like to trade, so it *must be about price* as well because you need numbers for a reasonable/profitable trade after commissions.


Haha, yeah I bought into RY in December, but I got in at $51.44, not in the 50's. Would have been that much better if I did, though!

And yes, I did tell gibor to buy low  In my case, though, with the amount of TD shares I own and with my purchase plan at BMO, I feel its a lot of money to be placing all into the financial sector, and more specifically, the canadian banks. But you are right, Toronto.gal, there are definitely opportunities.

I'd like to see MCD slip a little more so I can re-enter a new position. I was kind of disappointed it didn't drop further today. Would be nice to get in around $77 or below. $81 is ridiculous for an entry!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Ah, nothing like finally jumping into RY only to see it take another drop. Yay...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Unless you're watching all day long Kaitlyn & even then, it's impossible to know the lowest of the day, but if you got in the middle, you should be pleased with that.

Sold SQM [great run]
Bought with above capital AGU [NYSE side].


----------



## gibor365

What the hell?! Placed buy limit on TD 80.31, as per chart the lowest was 80.27, but my order didn't get filled


----------



## Toronto.gal

When did you enter your order? The low might have reached in pre-trading hours [are you KaeJS's twin btw?].


----------



## humble_pie

_" Bought with above capital AGU [NYSE side]." _

good girl.

suggestion: keep agu in the US account, because it's one of the canadians that pays its dividends in USD in the first instance. This way you'll capture the full dividend without FX fees imposed by the institutions along the way.

there won't be any US withholding, of course. In 2012 your T5 will correctly show US dollar dividends from canadian holdings, with their correct grossups & dividend tax credit calculations. It'll all be in USD, of couse, so you'll have to render the figs into CAD for tax reporting purposes ...

but why am i saying this, you probably knew that already ...


----------



## Yudansha

Bought some CUF.UN (TSE) for some income in my TFSA..
Bought and sold a little XIV..


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> your T5 will correctly show US dollar dividends from canadian holdings, with their correct grossups & dividend tax credit calculations.


Yes, at tax time, I noticed on the T5 that all I had to do was convert to $CDN. Thanks for the tip just the same; others may not be aware, so all information is always good.


----------



## dubmac

why is Toromont Industries (TIH) price so low? 
nevermind..just did some research on it - something about the formation/spinoff of a new company (enerflex) that shrhldrs will get shares in..I guess kinda like a share split..
does anyone know the "new" dividend offered by Toromont?


----------



## gibor365

Bought TD.T for 80.11...placed limit order yesterday....if knew that report will be so bad, wouldn't buy for this price


----------



## Toronto.gal

dubmac said:


> does anyone know the "new" dividend offered by Toromont?


As a shareholder, you are notified of developments and should be up to date with news. Don't you open your mail?  

The fastest/easiest way is always to try the company's website first.

Dividend information for June/2011 is noted below:

http://investor.toromont.com/dividends.cfm

@edit: sorry, I made the assumption you're a shareholder, but perhaps you're not and in that case, my apologies!


----------



## gibor365

Unexpectedly TSX moved to positive territory  Go TSX GO


----------



## dubmac

Toronto.gal said:


> @edit: sorry, I made the assumption you're a shareholder, but perhaps you're not and in that case, my apologies!


no not a share-holder of TIH..yet. It was on my watch list. I don't know whether the company now is worth exploring given this change.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> Bought TD.T for 80.11...placed limit order yesterday....if knew that report will be so bad, wouldn't buy for this price


81.69 +0.94 (1.16%)

You need to learn patience, my friend. 

You made an excellent buy. I bought at $81.40 and wasnt worried. Why would you be worried at $80.11?

Nice trade.

How many did you purchase?


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> 81.69 +0.94 (1.16%)
> 
> You need to learn patience, my friend.
> 
> You made an excellent buy. I bought at $81.40 and wasnt worried. Why would you be worried at $80.11?
> 
> Nice trade.
> 
> How many did you purchase?


I had just 5K + available money , so I bought 64 (if I'm not mistaken) shares.
I meant that when I logged in the morning, I could've buy it cheaper (less than $80)


----------



## gibor365

I'm more worried about another thing....

A little bit history.
AGF sold our company to Citigroup, Citi this year sold us to some Indian company and today we got announcement that all our department is going to outsourced to India. 
the reason: they're much cheaper, even though their quality is sux...
We have to find internal position (the choice is freaking limited) or hell knows....
Not enough that my portfolio is sinking, I got [email protected]%ing encouraging news today.
Excuse my French, but I'm [email protected] drunk and pissed off:


----------



## beans

I will be buying some JE, RY and probabaly SU tomorrow. 

They have all dipped! this is as close to bottom as i care to time...

anyone else thinking these levels are nice?


----------



## KaeJS

beans said:


> I will be buying some JE, RY and probabaly SU tomorrow.
> 
> They have all dipped! this is as close to bottom as i care to time...
> 
> anyone else thinking these levels are nice?


I was thinking the same on ALL accounts.

Still waiting on SU to see if maybe it will hit $37. Plus, got no cash right now.

I purchased 100 JE today to top up. I now have 400 at $14.80. Its a nice $41.32/month


----------



## marina628

Topped up my TD (40 shares)$81.76 and Fortis (150 shares ) $32.10.


----------



## Jungle

What is Fortis like? They are a utility company that also owns 21 hotels??


----------



## marina628

http://www.fortisinc.com/ FTS ,My father bought me my first Fortis stock in 1985 and I have been buying them since then


----------



## marina628

Fortis Properties is not the same but bonus if they own them lol


----------



## Jungle

It looks like they bought 21 hotels somewhere along the line.. utility + hotel hmm. I was eying it back when Frugal Trader bought it cheap.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I wouldn't buy anything right now. This market is going to continue to go LOWER.

Never felt better in having the majority of my portfolio in good ol' cash. Can the DOW go under 10,000? I wouldn't bet against it.


----------



## marina628

FTS and TD are 2/6 of stocks i buy couple times a year ,very happy with both of them for long term.


----------



## w0nger

i'm watching RY, TD, and DAY... i don't own any... but i think in the coming weeks, they'll all be a good buy. I'm not too worried about the "double recession" as these are all long buys.


----------



## gibor365

Jeff Parent: "The activity today is not very good. 13,280 is support level, and if it goes below that it could get ugly. He doesn’t look for long term trends. Didn’t get into positive territory last year until August. If we drop it would be about a 400 point drop. "

So, if tomorrow TSX us usual down, than ......


----------



## gibor365

w0nger said:


> i'm watching RY, TD, and DAY... i don't own any... .


I own all of them and


----------



## Kaitlyn

I know im in for the long haul but it still sucks to have bought RY on the short fall and then to see it fall some more


----------



## Toronto.gal

I have been taking some profits the last couple of weeks to increase my cash position, but I do wish I had not purchased anything last week. Having said that, they were stocks for long term, but I could have purchased more shares this week with same capital. Gibor, Kaitlyn, we're all in the same boat.

Sold 50% of my SWC shares.


----------



## Jungle

Anyone notice how strong CNR is? It just keeps going up, when everything else is going down.


----------



## dubmac

I'm with you w0nger...at what point would you buy RY? I'm also watching BNS


----------



## Homerhomer

Bernanke opened his mouth and Dow was down 100 points within minutes, cash is good right now ;-).


----------



## Jon_Snow

Kash is King.


----------



## webber22

Bernanke had his mouth closed the day before and markets were down 200


----------



## Financial Cents

Starting a position in CLF, in the RRSP, for more security and fixed income. Just got 50 shares @ $20 but will add another 50shares later this summer since I want to keep my bonds shorter.


----------



## ChrisR

webber22 said:


> Bernanke had his mouth closed the day before and markets were down 200


Man that Bernanke guy is really bad news. He opens is mouth... markets drop. He keeps his mouth shut... markets drop even further.


----------



## gibor365

webber22 said:


> Bernanke had his mouth closed the day before and markets were down 200


Market was down already 5 or 6 days in a row....just keep your (Bernake) mouth shut that investors will gain some confidence


----------



## ddkay

Update:
4 NVDA'11 [email protected] calls expired worthless $58.99 realized loss
10 S'12 [email protected] calls $112 below book value
2 BMC'11 [email protected] calls $39.50 below book value

I notice there aren't too many short sellers on this forum. Maybe our new objective should be to find companies that will suffer worst from economic collapse :\


----------



## ddkay

Bidding $0.05 on puts for ZIP'11 [email protected] total cost $59.00


----------



## Mockingbird

ddkay said:


> I notice there aren't too many short sellers on this forum. Maybe our new objective should be to find companies that will suffer worst from economic collapse :\


Have you noticed the title of this thread? 
*"What are you buying?"*


----------



## Toronto.gal

It's a salad mix here MB.


----------



## humble_pie

ddkay i know i know it's noneomb & ishouldkmms, but you keep on posting about these short-term option buys that you keep picking up at the dollar store, so here's a btw jottomh.

mostly, it's the speculators who buy these single options. It is said that they, the speculators, usually lose. Who says they lose ? well, studies say. And discount brokers will corroborate this, if they know you well enough to let their hair down & reveal some truths.

usually, when we are bullish or bearish, we put on 2 options together as a pair. A bear call spread. A bull put spread. A diagonal call or put spread. There are trickier triple or quad assemblies.

in the end, it's the relationship between the 2 numbers that beckons us, not an idée fixe that BMC absolutely has to drop by, say, this august. The pairing means that there's a hedge, an escape hatch, a balancing what-if, in place.

if you look at your august bmc 60 calls, you will see a staggeringly huge open interest. More than 16,172 contracts. However, this doesn't mean that a horde of bulls descended upon the aug 60s & snapped them up in a frenzy of slavering lust. It's much more likely to mean that one institutional bear, or at most a few bears, shorted a large quantity of the stock but bought those calls as their hedge, just in case they might be wrong.

for the hopeful one-way unhedged single option buyer, time is a ruthless enemy.

and ever at my back i hear
time's wingéd chariot hurrying near.


----------



## gibor365

Sold half of my position in PALL-N for $80.69
Last year PALL was going constantly up and breaking resistance levels.
This year it trades in range $70-80. So, when it going back to low 70's I'll buy it back


----------



## Toronto.gal

Copycat. 

Feeling better today gibor? 

Bought more AGU yesterday to average down.


----------



## Jungle

Bought 300 shares of XIC yesterday and $437.00 of TDB900.


----------



## daddybigbucks

i am not buying anything but i have stink bids across the board on all my favorite mid-cap companies.

i'll gladly buy shares in great companies from nervous nellies who can't stomach market flucuations.


----------



## ddkay

humble, okay, so if I understand this correctly using vertical spreads vs. single options you have more flexibility over the dollar amount at risk?

If I enter this vertical spread into ToS it tells me I can:
- Sell 5 ZIP JUN'11 $17.50 Uncovered Calls (2.50 LMT)
- Buy 5 ZIP JUN'11 $20.00 Calls (CREDIT)
- Break even point $20
- Max profit: $1250, Max loss: $0

Is this a realistic bear call spread? Can you really construct trades with $0 losses? ps, I welcome all opinions and advice.


----------



## dogcom

Decided to buy XFN and XTR this morning. I couldn't decide on any one or two financial stocks so I just went with the xfn. I do believe unless the Fed gives us Q3 that stocks will continue to tumble but for now I figured XFN was oversold and should be good for a bounce.


----------



## gibor365

dogcom said:


> Decided to buy XFN and XTR this morning. I couldn't decide on any one or two financial stocks so I just went with the xfn. I do believe unless the Fed gives us Q3 that stocks will continue to tumble but for now I figured XFN was oversold and should be good for a bounce.


I'd think that ZWB is better than XFN. They have practically the same performance , but ZWB has 10% yield vs 3.3% XFN.
XFN should outperform only inreally strong bull market, that is unlikely


----------



## humble_pie

ddkay there are several reasons why i wouldn't do options in this company & for me the reasons to stay away are compelling.

i don't know this company. With a quick glance i see a worrisome straight downward plunge from the ipo only 3 months ago. I'd have to take time to look deeper to understand the situation. Out of curiosity, though, may i ask why you are bearish in zip ? 

being a new company, zip's options are illiquid. For that reason alone, best to avoid. Also the options you picked - the june 17.50s & the june 20s - have zero & 4 contracts open. Lo-volume lo-open-interest series & classes (like zip's) are death traps. 

furthermore, the june options are far too short in term. They only have about 4 or 5 trading days left. No one in their right mind trades options on the last friday of expiration week, or even the last thursday, because all the players are gone already & there's nobody left except the market maker, from whom one will obtain the most appalling & unspeakable prices imaginable.

it's true that there are frenzied markets in weekly options now. But i don't do those, will never do those, know nothing about those.

i don't quite agree w TOS. Your maximum loss in the junes you've mentioned would be 1.30 imho, not zero. (you'd collect 1.90 by selling the 17.50s & you'd spend .70 buying the 20s. These are today's closing prices. These 2 trades would net you 1.20.)

exercise on both sides, if these would occur, would cost 2.50. Subtracting the 1.20 premium received leaves you with a maximum risk of 1.30.

finally, one should also consider commissions. For a one-week strategy the fixed commish are prohibitively high, imho. I usually keep commish low by going out 6 months or more & only adjusting each position a couple of times a year.

btw did i ever say one can construct trades with zero losses ? hmmmmn i doubt, because i don't believe this. The iron quadruple strategies - the condors & the flies - are supposed to deliver this, but in extreme or violent markets, apparently they fail as well.


----------



## ddkay

Just another bad IPO I think. Projections are inflated and they have a very small fleet of vehicles compared to competitors. Hertz Connect is likely their biggest threat, they'll have to spend more resources on advertising and try to build brand loyalty and that will likely that will require more debt/equity financing.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/263592-zipcar-appears-overvalued

Good point about ZIP being a trading death trap, there really isn't any significant options activity on it.


----------



## humble_pie

i'm not looking at the quotes but Q:

if you're bearish what happens if you buy nov 20P & sell aug 17.50P ?

myself i would not because of the lack of liquidity. There are thousands of other heavily-traded.


----------



## ddkay

I just tried that diagonal spread and the Max profit/Max loss fields are empty. Its showing a credit of $225 before commissions. If ToS doesn't know and I definitely don't know haha. At least yet...

ps I got zero probable loss by adjusting up the written 17.5 call prices to 2.50, that's probably cheating because no one would likely buy them


----------



## humble_pie

actually markets not open so any leftover info from yesterday is gibberish.

later i will go & look at the pair i mentioned.

btw never trade in 1st or last hour. Quotes during these hours are distorted. Specialists keep spreads too wide because not enough players have showed up yet in 1st hr & all players have left in last hour.

ps ddkay i would like for you to learn to pick out these things yourself. You're bright enough, that's for sure. Never mind what tos has to say for itself.


----------



## gibor365

Just was wondering if anyone buying Inverse ETF to hedge losses? HIU or HIC for example?


----------



## dubmac

*Cyh?*

Quick question to the forum - 
10 days ago Ian McGugan wrote an article in the globe that described the debt situation in the US as bleak - no surprise here http://goldgunsgeopolitics.wordpres...sing-market-will-keep-falling-globe-and-mail/. He refers to an economist who suggests the only way forward for the US is to devalue the USD by 20-30%. 

My question - If the USD does indeed drop, does this offer opportunity to someone like me, who would like to increase the % of global equity portion in their portfolio? 

I am looking to buy Claymore CYH (Global Dividend ETF) - or another Global Equity ETF (VTI?) I haven't purchased yet b/c I suspect that this latest correction may have a way to go yet.


----------



## KaeJS

dubmac said:


> .
> 
> My question - If the USD does indeed drop, does this offer opportunity to someone like me, who would like to increase the % of global equity portion in their portfolio? .


Well, yes. If you're looking to increase exposure to global equity and the USD is cheaper, then:

A) It makes it easier/cheaper for international businesses, which boosts their profits, which should increase your profit by holding shares that increase in value/pay dividends
B) Allows you to buy US companies cheaply



But, then there's

C) That could be bad for a lot of other things...

EDIT:

Actually, it would probably be bad for you:

COUNTRY *WEIGHTING* 
United States *41.99%* 
Europe 23.46% 
UK 10.34% 
Emerging Markets 10.33% 
Asia Developed 7.59% 
Canada 6.30% 

Almost HALF of CYH is American, anyway...


----------



## andrewf

US-listed stocks often appreciate when the US dollar falls, since they're chockablock with companies that earn significant profits outside the US.

You can always use a hedged product if you're worried about it. I think the Canadian dollar is likelier to revert to its purchasing power parity value of ~0.8 eventually than proceed much higher, so I'd be okay holding non-hedged US denominated assets.


----------



## Ethan

I bought 30 shares of Diamond Offshore Drilling (DO) to bring my total shares to 100.

Also considering buying some Fortis.


----------



## w0nger

ac.b

speculative buy.... lets see what happens...


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 275 ABX

Bought 250 ABX back at a lower valuation

Made small profit and reduced margin.


----------



## Mockingbird

S&P near the technical support from last March. Covered the majority of short positions at the EOD.

MB


----------



## ddkay

$ZIP took a huge bounce off the lows after a JPM upgrade. I would have been smoked. Guess it's just safer to watch this one until earnings day.


----------



## humble_pie

so go long in the zippy options ...


----------



## ddkay

There's potentially another $1 upside by Friday. They were upgraded to overweight and gained 20%, but my opinion is unchanged. I'll take a look at the options prices again, if anything this makes the November puts a bit cheaper.

Pandora $P took a swing to the upside yesterday too, not very sustainable.


----------



## davext

Bought some SPY in the money PUT contracts on Tuesday at the end of the day, sold them today. Might buy some more this afternoon if the market goes higher.

Seems like people are doing a lot of selling at the end of the day on up days.


----------



## peterk

Just bought RY and CNQ. Looking at CAT as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

w0nger said:


> ac.b
> 
> speculative buy.... lets see what happens...


You made close to 10% I believe!


----------



## Jungle

Just keep buying index funds. Put an extra $550 in the market as we had three pays this month.


----------



## w0nger

Toronto.gal said:


> You made close to 10% I believe!


i sure did today  sold 75% of what i bought... i'll let the rest ride... who knows... maybe after all this nonsense, it'll go back to $20 in 10 years... haha


----------



## Toronto.gal

That's what I do with my speculative trades also, keep a portion [paid with profit] for long term. 

Good speculative pick [especially since the gov. stepped in] & very acceptable 48 hour profit!


----------



## gibor365

w0nger said:


> i sure did today  sold 75% of what i bought... i'll let the rest ride... who knows... maybe after all this nonsense, it'll go back to $20 in 10 years... haha


Could you share your reasons for this speculative buy?


----------



## w0nger

gibor said:


> Could you share your reasons for this speculative buy?


i won't do that here... as this is not the correct place to do it, nor do i want to influence anyone into making any bad decision... i'll send you a pm instead.


----------



## gibor365

Globe and Mail article header
_The close: Dow gains, TSX corrects_

I'm just curious, what an idion came up with term "corrects", "correction" etc?


----------



## ddkay

How can I find out if and which Canadian banks have exposure to Greek debt and other high-risk countries in the Eurozone? I haven't seen much published about it. I remember Jamie Dimon wrote in a letter to shareholders a few months ago that JPM were poised to lose $3 billion if the PIIGS defaulted.


----------



## MoreMiles

gibor said:


> Globe and Mail article header
> _The close: Dow gains, TSX corrects_
> 
> I'm just curious, what an idion came up with term "corrects", "correction" etc?


I agree... "correction" means something is changed from wrong to right. Are they saying it is wrong to have equities go up in value? They need to corrected? Then why are we buying them in the first place.

They have these ridiculous terms... like "exit your positions", "long a stock", "naked put"... are they even speaking English? Those traders...


----------



## Sampson

MoreMiles said:


> I agree... "correction" means something is changed from wrong to right. Are they saying it is wrong to have equities go up in value? They need to corrected?


I think this often refers to fair market value and market efficiency. If investors get too excited and buy aggressively into markets, then yes, the market 'corrects' from an incorrect valuation back down to the correct one.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Topped shares of CCO/ELD for RRSP.


----------



## gibor365

Sampson said:


> I think this often refers to fair market value and market efficiency. If investors get too excited and buy aggressively into markets, then yes, the market 'corrects' from an incorrect valuation back down to the correct one.


Than why nobody uses this term if market is oversold and true correction (what it means in English language) is market goes up?!


----------



## gibor365

Institutions finally in buying mode, $TICK reached the highest level since April....

SJR surprised the most jumpimg 2.56% 

On Monday flying to rance for 2.5 weeks, so trying not to buy .... although was thinking to buy AAPL if it goes to low 300's, already too late....


----------



## Jon_Snow

I think I'm going to transfer some cash into my TD Waterhouse trading account... just in case the correction is over.


----------



## donald

I bought potash yesterday(50,shares)thought it was a opportunity yesterday when it fell under 50,and the positive forecast of ag going forward,ive been studying up on boeing,tons of positive points regarding the company,share price is low compared to what it was trading for prior to 08.Id like to top up td,they have had such a beating for the last 6 weeks,and looking to add to mcdonalds,they have been steady eddy even in the uncertianty.


----------



## Easy Does It

I bought some GE Call Options 19JAN13 at $20.00 US. yesterday. Last July I bought GE Stock in the mid $15 (still holding) and at the same time bought some GE Call Options 19JAN12 at $15.00 US which was sold for a double 9 months later so I thought i would give it another try this summer. 

EDI


----------



## KaeJS

Easy Does It said:


> I bought some GE Call Options 19JAN13 at $20.00 US. yesterday. Last July I bought GE Stock in the mid $15 (still holding) and at the same time bought some GE Call Options 19JAN12 at $15.00 US which was sold for a double 9 months later so I thought i would give it another try this summer.
> 
> EDI


Hm. Well played.

What was the premium for those 19Jan13 Calls?


----------



## Easy Does It

KaeJS said:


> Hm. Well played.
> 
> What was the premium for those 19Jan13 Calls?


Thank you. Now i'm waiting for GE to make it's way to the $22 range.


Buy June 20, 2011	GE C 19JAN13 20.00 US
Cost $1.60
Expiration in 579 days (Sat 01/19/13) 
Theoretical Value 2.13 
Implied Volatility 17.207 
Delta 0.554 
Gamma 0.073 
Theta -0.003 
Vega 0.092 
Rho 0.128


EDI


----------



## Ethan

Bought 70 shares of NPR.un in my RRSP.

I also sent in a form to iTRADE yesterday to authorize option trading on my account. Once that gets approved I plan on selling covered calls on Enbridge.


----------



## KaeJS

Easy Does It said:


> Thank you. Now i'm waiting for GE to make it's way to the $22 range.
> 
> 
> Buy June 20, 2011	GE C 19JAN13 20.00 US
> Cost $1.60
> Expiration in 579 days (Sat 01/19/13)
> Theoretical Value 2.13
> Implied Volatility 17.207


$1.60 premium

I want some, too.  

I firmly believe GE will be over $20, and forget 2013, I think it will get back to $20 this year.


----------



## w0nger

just bought 200 of HEX.... lets see how this fund does in a years time... also rebalanced my TD e-series funds... with the market today, should be a bargain... i hope...


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 KLNX for when the market crashes.

(KLNX, Kleenex)


----------



## jmlz1987

Bah, and I just jumped in to the markets for the first time . Well I think I'll stay away from American stock. Only one I have right now is PDN.TO!


----------



## Four Pillars

KaeJS said:


> Bought 100 KLNX for when the market crashes.
> 
> (KLNX, Kleenex)


Haha - nice one.


----------



## KaeJS

jmlz1987 said:


> Bah, and I just jumped in to the markets for the first time . Well I think I'll stay away from American stock. Only one I have right now is PDN.TO!


Don't stress it.

Better you buy in now than 3 months ago.


----------



## Eder

I bought 150 more Royal Bank @ $54....pretty good price. I'm way overweight Canadian banks but will rebalance RY at $60.


----------



## Homerhomer

jmlz1987 said:


> Well I think I'll stay away from American stock. !


In such case you are eliminating many fantastic companies with global exposure and pretty much limiting yourself to canadian equities, in which you will have overweigh exposure to financials, commodities and utilities and almost no global exposure.


----------



## jmlz1987

I may be overweight but this is just my speculation account. I'm mainly an indexer, and won't be playing stocks or options serious until I get some more time under my belt.


----------



## Abha

Bought Proshares Ultrashort Silver ZSL @ 19.19

Looking for an exit around $20.25

Silver's been very volatile the past month so am trying to hedge against my physical holdings.


----------



## Ethan

I did my first options trade this morning. Sold some covered calls on Enbridge. I'm looking to sell 100 shares, once I've done that I will sell puts on Fortis to establish a position of 100 shares with them.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Congratulations! I'll be next. 

Bought RBY [speculative for trading purposes].


----------



## Abha

Loaded up on TZA mid morning. Jumped the gun a little bit but looking to double my position in the next 90 minutes.


----------



## chaudi

toronto.gal was that AMEX:RBY or RBYC OTCBB ? Is it a hot tip?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*chaudi:* No, not Ruby Creek Resources, but *Rubicon Minerals Corp.* [RBY/RMX].

No hot tip, just reading up prices; stock lost -23% today.


----------



## cannon_fodder

Abha said:


> Bought Proshares Ultrashort Silver ZSL @ 19.19
> 
> Looking for an exit around $20.25
> 
> Silver's been very volatile the past month so am trying to hedge against my physical holdings.


Are you in the US? Just curious as to why you are using the Proshares Ultrashort rather than the Horizons BetaPro equivalent.


----------



## Abha

cannon_fodder said:


> Are you in the US? Just curious as to why you are using the Proshares Ultrashort rather than the Horizons BetaPro equivalent.


No not in the US.

I generally trade in US Equities 80% of the time so I find it easier just dealing with the US equivalents. 

Both are 200% the daily performance so if I was trading CDN I would use it.

Thank god I sold it a day ago. Saw it tank today =)


----------



## cannon_fodder

Abha said:


> No not in the US.
> 
> I generally trade in US Equities 80% of the time so I find it easier just dealing with the US equivalents.
> 
> Both are 200% the daily performance so if I was trading CDN I would use it.
> 
> Thank god I sold it a day ago. Saw it tank today =)


I understand that Direxxions has 3x leveraged ETFs. Ever dabble in those?

I'm a BIG fan of the Horizons products but if I was planning on retiring to a country with a USD based currency I'd do what you are doing.


----------



## Abha

cannon_fodder said:


> I understand that Direxxions has 3x leveraged ETFs. Ever dabble in those?
> 
> I'm a BIG fan of the Horizons products but if I was planning on retiring to a country with a USD based currency I'd do what you are doing.


Yes I'm currently doing quite well this month trading in and out of TZA / TNA strategies.

That being said I was burned very badly by FAZ today. I really thought that the markets would sell on the news but I was wrong.

Oh well. On another note I sold my entire stake in Mastercard today after that phenomenal jump. I suspect the jump in both Visa and Mastercard were far too optimistic.

Hoping to get back into MA at a lower level.


----------



## KaeJS

cannon_fodder said:


> I understand that Direxxions has 3x leveraged ETFs. Ever dabble in those?.


Extremely fun. Extremely stressful.

But if you know how to play them right...


----------



## Abha

KaeJS said:


> Extremely fun. Extremely stressful.
> 
> But if you know how to play them right...


Exactly. 

I like to play these without stop losses which adds to the risk. Got burned big twice. Once with ERY (Energy Bear x3) and FAZ (Financial Bear x3). The losses were huge.

The reason I don't use stop losses on these is because the market has been so inconsistent that these setups can swing 2-3% in minutes.

Not a good long term strategy but great for hedging


----------



## andrewf

I sold some VXX puts today that I bought a couple weeks ago. Some July 30 puts at 8.45 and July 23 puts at 2.30. The gain altogether was around 40%. I think that it was probably a riskier trade than I should have taken.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sold RBY shares bought yesterday for 4% profit. 

With returned capital bought YRI shares. This stock has to move at some point.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 1000 HNU.TO on the upswing today.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Bought 1000 HNU.TO on the upswing today.


And of course, Nat Gas Futures are down 

NATURAL GAS FUTR (USD/MMBtu) 4.283 / -0.028 / -0.65% / 08:31


----------



## Abha

KaeJS said:


> And of course, Nat Gas Futures are down
> 
> NATURAL GAS FUTR (USD/MMBtu) 4.283 / -0.028 / -0.65% / 08:31


Very bold move. You should be okay if you have a 72 hour window


----------



## Eder

I bought 500 more BCE. I needed to add fixed income but I'd choke if I bought a 5 year GIC yielding 3%.


----------



## KaeJS

Abha said:


> Very bold move. You should be okay if you have a 72 hour window


I definitely have a 72 hour window.

I am bullish on Nat Gas at the prices it is at.
A little risky because there is so much supply, and natgas is kind of out of favour.
But..... $5/share on HNU when it was $13 over a year ago, and close to $7 just last month?

I'm just looking to get out at $6.41 
But just so I can sell and wait for it to hit $5 again.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Toronto.gal said:


> With returned capital bought YRI shares. This stock has to move at some point.


And so it did today!

Sold 60% of AUY/YRI for 8.5% and 3.9% respectively. Not bad returns for about a week. 

Debating what loser to buy today? Maybe CCO.


----------



## Yudansha

CCO has been like a problem child to me. Bought in at around 27 thinking it would not go any lower... But alas, I am still wondering where the bottom is on this stock. If it has another bad day I might average down a bit on it. It's still a great company.


----------



## Toronto.gal

LLL stock split, anyone buying? I had been eye'ing that stock in the high $20's and never made a move.

Ditto for NFLX, looked at it in the low $100 and now is almost $300 in just a few months.  

*harold:* if you have a gun, shoot me!


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> LLL stock split, anyone buying? I had been eye'ing that stock in the high $20's and never made a move.
> 
> Ditto for NFLX, looked at it in the low $100 and now is almost $300 in just a few months.
> 
> *harold:* if you have a gun, shoot me!


No, T.Gal, the gun is reserved for the tax evaders, fraudsters and stock pumpers here.
I must have used up all the bullets because notice they are all gone (at least for now).

You have executed several brilliant moves, so a few missed opportunities shouldn't discourage you.

I have a rather long list of missed opportunities myself, so you have got some company.
Perhaps one of the top misses was CAT (when it was in low $30s).

NetFlix was a hard call to make I think so don't be too hard on yourself.
That stock did nothing for 6+ years and then went to the moon within a year or so.


----------



## Abha

HaroldCrump said:


> No, T.Gal, the gun is reserved for the tax evaders, fraudsters and stock pumpers here.
> I must have used up all the bullets because notice they are all gone (at least for now).
> 
> You have executed several brilliant moves, so a few missed opportunities shouldn't discourage you.
> 
> I have a rather long list of missed opportunities myself, so you have got some company.
> Perhaps one of the top misses was CAT (when it was in low $30s).
> 
> NetFlix was a hard call to make I think so don't be too hard on yourself.
> That stock did nothing for 6+ years and then went to the moon within a year or so.


I completely missed the ball on NFLX and now we're both far too late on this one.

You might still have a chance on Lulu though.


----------



## supermikelala

I am thinking about UUP. US dollar index is around the bottom now. I think it will go up for while in the next 10 years or so.

I am also thinking about shorting RIMM.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Toronto.gal said:


> LLL stock split, anyone buying? I had been eye'ing that stock in the high $20's and never made a move.
> 
> Ditto for NFLX, looked at it in the low $100 and now is almost $300 in just a few months.
> 
> *harold:* if you have a gun, shoot me!


Stick with your principles Toronto.gal

its disheartening, but alot of stocks rise on investor emotions and are not realistic.
NFLX's balance sheet doesn't look as good as there stock chart.

Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Abha

daddybigbucks said:


> Stick with your principles Toronto.gal
> 
> its disheartening, but alot of stocks rise on investor emotions and are not realistic.
> NFLX's balance sheet doesn't look as good as there stock chart.
> 
> Slow and steady wins the race.


Sometimes missing out on the multi-baggers hurts more than the losers.

That's how I feel anyways.

Another one I'm kicking myself over was when Google hit $475 a few days ago only to climb back to the $530's in days.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Abha said:


> Sometimes missing out on the multi-baggers hurts more than the losers.
> 
> That's how I feel anyways.
> 
> .


I dont feel that way because then that puts more luck than expertise into the equation.

i also usually never make money on the multi baggers as i usually sell out very early unless there is a bonafide reason for the uptick.

i guess we all have fun on the markets, whichever way we do it. I just don't get, beating yourself up over something that is mostly luck.

Would you beat yourself up if you let an old lady go in front of you to buy a scratch and win ticket, and she ended up winning $10,000 and you only won $100?


----------



## HaroldCrump

daddybigbucks said:


> Would you beat yourself up if you let an old lady go in front of you to buy a scratch and win ticket, and she ended up winning $10,000 and you only won $100?


No, instead, I have a friend named v_tofu


----------



## Argonaut

Toronto.gal said:


> LLL stock split, anyone buying? I had been eye'ing that stock in the high $20's and never made a move.


Should have. Up 2.5% on the day and 77% on the year. I was thinking about buying in December and again in April. All the while I keep thinking I'll be the idiot that finds the top. But it keeps powering forward.


----------



## KaeJS

daddybigbucks said:


> Would you beat yourself up if you let an old lady go in front of you to buy a scratch and win ticket, and she ended up winning $10,000 and you only won $100?


I would.

But I'm a pessimistic realist.

The reality is if I went first, I would have won.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> No, T.Gal, the gun is reserved for the tax evaders, fraudsters and stock pumpers here. I must have used up all the bullets because notice they are all gone (at least for now).
> 
> NetFlix was a hard call to make..


LOL, but yes, it seems your threats chased all the undesirables away; moderators should give you a prize. 

About NetFlix, I just could not understand the model too well, even when I had a teenager explain it to me and advised to buy when it was $113.  

I made 2 key mistakes: 
1) not listening to the teenager  and 
2) not remembering what Peter Lynch wrote in 'One Up On Wall Street', that of paying attention to what teenagers buy/say/wear. Had I remembered this, I would have bought LLL in 2009.  

*Thanks by the way to you and daddybigbucks for the kind words.*
**********
Bought NYX [have traded this stock twice before]. 

Anyone bought X?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> All the while I keep thinking I'll be the idiot that finds the top. But it keeps powering forward.


I thought exactly the same.  But now I'm ready to get in at $40; the open order has been completed.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> 1) not listening to the teenager  and
> 2) not remembering what Peter Lynch wrote in 'One Up On Wall Street', that of paying attention to what teenagers buy/say/wear. Had I remembered this, I would have bought LLL in 2009.


I assume then you are awaiting with bated breath the IPOs of Facebook and Twitter? 

It's always hard with these trend and fad driven stocks and IMO only suited for trading.
Look at Yahoo for instance, what a disaster.


----------



## Toronto.gal

With bated breath no, just patiently. 

Yes, I'm all for making money of course! Nothing wrong recognizing 'street/geek cred'/hype/fads & taking advantage, but in a SMART way. It was the cult-like fascination with the iPhone that led me to buy AAPL in the first place [RIM too for that matter]. 

But absolutely for the new stocks, only for trading and in my case, *day*-trading specifically for these type of stocks, though still managing risk through appropriate sizing & sticking always to a reasonable $ limit & an amount I neither need and can afford to lose. When I first started trading, my limit had been $500 [on small biotech stocks], then with success & as I learned more, I have since increased my limit considerably, but still very reasonable. 

I have had success with LNKD/DANG/YOKU, but look where the last 2 are at now, hmmm and after only a few months of their 52 week high/*hype.*


----------



## Argonaut

Lululemon I can understand. I see it all over the place with every girl wearing it. Netflix I can't anymore. Sure, it was a great pick when it was up-and-coming. But they only get $8 a month from their customers. And a lot of people share accounts between them, or let people use their login information. Plus I don't know too many people who have Netflix. I tried it for a month, and it was cool to see a bunch of movies during that time.. but I literally ran out of things to watch. I was annoying how many titles are "unavailable", so I cancelled. The only thing stopping people from pirating any movie they want for free are their morals and self-restraint.


----------



## andrewf

XIV hit a new high today. Up 93% in the seven months since commencement. I sold ten percent of the position a couple days ago.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I almost sold the balance of my SWC shares last Friday for having doubled my profit, but glad I didn't. The reason why I had bought SWC was due to the fact company has little or no competition in the US. Because I bought the shares relatively low, I thought of it as junior enough. 

"U.S. platinum giant Stillwater Mining Ltd. has agreed to buy Canadian junior miner Peregrine Metals Ltd. for US$487.1-million to obtain a large copper-gold deposit in Argentina."

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/07/11/u-s-platinum-giant-snaps-up-peregrine-metals/

PGM: up 256% at 9:55 am.


----------



## Abha

Toronto.gal said:


> I almost sold the balance of my SWC shares last Friday for having doubled my profit, but glad I didn't. The reason why I had bought SWC was due to the fact company has little or no competition in the US. Because I bought the shares relatively low, I thought of it as junior enough.
> 
> "U.S. platinum giant Stillwater Mining Ltd. has agreed to buy Canadian junior miner Peregrine Metals Ltd. for US$487.1-million to obtain a large copper-gold deposit in Argentina."
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2011/07/11/u-s-platinum-giant-snaps-up-peregrine-metals/
> 
> PGM: up 256% at 9:55 am.


I had to do a double take when I read that you didn't sell SWC as I saw on my screen that it's being decimated but thankfully you're still green.

Good call


----------



## Abha

Bought 10,000 shares of SIRI here. It's holding up really well today.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Abha said:


> I had to do a double take when I read that you didn't sell SWC as I saw on my screen that it's being decimated but thankfully you're still green.


Yes, decimated is right, but this is normal for the one buying the other.

Now I have reason to buy more SWC instead of sell and with the -19% drop today, I bought some more, but not too many at once as the stock will likely decline for a bit longer.

I'm also paying more attention to the 'juniors' as in stocks under $1. Good for PGM holders!


----------



## Causalien

Not to douse your fire. But they overpaid for PGM. At least PGM is not mired in potential lawsuits.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes, I read the article; they paid a rich premium for a good reason though.


----------



## Abha

Going into Perma-Bear Mode. Loaded up on TZA


----------



## Toronto.gal

You bought, not sold Abha? I don't follow TZA, but why buy on a day it gained 6+%? It also opened higher than Friday's close.

And SIRI's previous close was $2.22 and today's low $2.17, so not a bargain for a day like today either. Anyway, I'm sure you know what you're doing. Oh, but if you captured the day's lowest/highest, then yes, you would have made a nice return on 10,000 shares.

I bought one of today's biggest loser I think. Hopefully the markets will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Abha

Toronto.gal said:


> You bought, not sold Abha? I don't follow TZA, but why buy on a day it gained 6+%? It also opened higher than Friday's close.
> 
> And SIRI's previous close was $2.22 and today's low $2.17, so not a bargain for a day like today either. Anyway, I'm sure you know what you're doing. Oh, but if you captured the day's lowest/highest, then yes, you would have made a nice return on 10,000 shares.
> 
> I bought one of today's biggest loser I think. Hopefully the markets will do better tomorrow.


I bought at 2.20 and sold at 2.22 - Changed my mind on that one. 

TZA at 33.43 - Very tight stop but I feel like like we are due for a more sizable correction. I got ambushed big time by that "fake rally" 

I'm 85% cash with my only two long positions being Apple and Abbot Laboratories. 

I've been playing the FAZ / FAS, ERX / ERY & TZA / TNA combos the past two months.

Got burned twice (ERY two weeks ago and FAZ last week) but for the most part the pairs trade has been working out pretty well.


----------



## el oro

T.Gal if you are interested in 'penny' stocks I'd suggest looking at snd.v. I won't say much so that you can do your own DD but just to pique your interest I will say that the ceo recently mentioned in an interview the potential for the company to become one of Canada's largest.

Tis the sister company of ssl.v, which I mentioned a couple of times on the board when it was a penny stock itself.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.

Haven't paid too much attention to penny stocks thus far, however, the research is interesting & it's great to be able to identify/find some of those with growth & success potential. 

I see you're getting close to that $1600 number.


----------



## Banalanal

Interested in SND. Seems like an interesting company and the management team seems accredited. They've had success with their sister company and it could be fun to get in on a stock with a lot of upside potential that is based on a realistic and no frills business model. Anymore thoughts on SND?


----------



## Argonaut

I have to wake up at 6:30 tomorrow morning so I can place a big order for HBU. I'm using all available cash plus margin on a double-leveraged bet that gold will hit $1600 soon. Much like our friend's namesake here. The time to watch for that spike is when Ben Bernanke opens his ugly mug on Thursday. I'll put in a sell order at 5% above purchase price. I've been behind gold all the way up, it's time to benefit a bit more.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Speaking of [no longer] penny stocks, here was another winner from yesterday: Petro One Energy Co - POP [I own COP - Compass Petroleum, but sure wish I owned POP]. Wonder if the shares will rise or crash today given yesterday's 50% gain. 

http://ca.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idCATRE76B3SN20110712

*Argonaut:* gold's on fire for sure [for now]!


----------



## Argonaut

Got in with 250 shares of HBU. Will sell when gold hits $1600.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Made my move on POP, but definitely same day exit strategy.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Zylon:* we can now retire with our ADM/GBG profits, lol. What a day for gold shares! 

Anyone selling any portion of your gold shares today?

Just sold 50% of SWC shares bought yesterday for 4.3%!


----------



## andrewf

Argonaut said:


> I have to wake up at 6:30 tomorrow morning so I can place a big order for HBU. I'm using all available cash plus margin on a double-leveraged bet that gold will hit $1600 soon. Much like our friend's namesake here. The time to watch for that spike is when Ben Bernanke opens his ugly mug on Thursday. I'll put in a sell order at 5% above purchase price. I've been behind gold all the way up, it's time to benefit a bit more.


Why don't you buy some GLD calls or something? You can get more leverage, no margin calls, and the premiums are dirt, dirt cheap.


----------



## Argonaut

andrewf said:


> Why don't you buy some GLD calls or something? You can get more leverage, no margin calls, and the premiums are dirt, dirt cheap.


Looking at the options action on GLD today, you're right in that I could have made a small fortune. Options seem quite expensive to trade for someone with my portfolio size, though. I'll look into it. The way I'd probably play it is with out of the money calls a few months out. My trade this morning is working out well though.


----------



## Causalien

Don't beat yourself over the lost opportunity Argo. I sold puts and only earned $900 on this Bernanke play. Went in small because I didn't think he was going to announce possibility of QE3 so soon though. Was aiming for August.


----------



## ddkay

Remember the deadline for a debt limit agreement is July 15 not August 2. I'll begin to trade again after that.


----------



## andrewf

Argonaut said:


> Looking at the options action on GLD today, you're right in that I could have made a small fortune. Options seem quite expensive to trade for someone with my portfolio size, though. I'll look into it. The way I'd probably play it is with out of the money calls a few months out. My trade this morning is working out well though.


An alternative is IAU which is a smaller, less liquid fund, but is 10x lower in price (more affordable options). If I am looking for a leveraged long gold position (not a short term trade), I would be looking at fairly deep in the money calls. That way, even if gold is flat through expiry, you have not lost much in option premium.


----------



## Argonaut

Don't like the look of the gold chart today, so I sold my leveraged bet for a small profit. I'd stick around but I have to work tomorrow so no time to watch the markets. If it clears $1600 I still have my normal gold to be happy about.


----------



## arie

*individual stocks everetz technologies*

has anyone got any idea about this stock

not bad P/E, little debt , good dividend but had sales drop in the recent quarter


----------



## Argonaut

I just made my first options trade today, yay! Had traded warrants before but never options.

Bought 3 contracts of [email protected] for Dec 17th. Hoping to make a near-double if the price of gold goes up between now and then, which I'm sure it will.

Thanks to andrewf for the suggestion, although I like the out-of-the-money option better.. more leverage and cheaper.


----------



## andrewf

If you're looking for leverage, in the money calls are similar to buying on margin, except you lose out on dividends (none to be missed with GLD) and don't have to pay margin interest (no margin calls, too). For short-term speculative bets, I can see using ATM calls, but they make me nervous. You have a decent probability of a -100% return, even if the underlying barely moves.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anyone owns/bought Petrohawk Energy stocks recently? If so, congrats. 

http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/hk

BHP bought it, so my companies have been quite busy this week [BHP/SWC] and as a result, down as well. 

Will buy more BHP if they get below $90.

What stellar earnings for Google!


----------



## Assetologist

GWO @ 24 today


----------



## Eder

500 more RY @ $52.98 ... forward pe at 10.5 ( I also bought at around $55)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good entry point Assetologist as that is close to their 52 week low of $23.70

Have been waiting for $23 to enter, but decided to jump-in today at $23.93.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> 500 more RY @ $52.98 ... forward pe at 10.5 ( I also bought at around $55)


Can you believe it? They were $54.50 in Feb. 2010.  

Good DCA for you & if you're thinking of selling shortly, might want to wait until dividend is paid next month as you have a lot of shares.


----------



## Eder

Toronto.gal said:


> Can you believe it? They were $54.50 in Feb. 2010.
> 
> Good DCA for you & if you're thinking of selling shortly, might want to wait until dividend is paid next month as you have a lot of shares.


Ya the 4% yield is nice since I have been off with my timing ... I'll buy more if they can drop to $51 before end of summer.


----------



## KaeJS

100 CPG at $41.68

200 SNE at $*27.25* (ouch? thats kinda higher than I wanted!)

Check the Day's Range for SNE:

Range 26.81 - *27.25 *

Go figure I'd be the highest bidder.


----------



## MoreMiles

Eder said:


> 500 more RY @ $52.98 ... forward pe at 10.5 ( I also bought at around $55)


http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=8083

RY in USA today = +0.05%
RY in Canada today = -0.56%


----------



## King Tut

Toronto.gal said:


> Anyone owns/bought Petrohawk Energy stocks recently? If so, congrats.


Check this article:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...te=20110715&archive=bwire&slug=20110715006004


----------



## Toronto.gal

*King Tut:* Thanks for the link, however, such litigation in M&A's [Mergers & Acquisitions] often happens. 

Anyway, I don't own HK, I own BHP, so if the deal does not go through, my shares will rise.


----------



## 004daniel

*Are*

Been loading up on ARE, got my average below 9. Thinking of getting more. It's been justifiably beat up over the last year, but a solid company nontheless.


----------



## King Tut

004daniel said:


> Been loading up on ARE, got my average below 9. Thinking of getting more. It's been justifiably beat up over the last year, but a solid company nontheless.


Did some research on the company. My reservation is that their earnings have been sliding since 2008. See link below:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...Statement&frequency=ANNUAL#financials-content

The last quarter in particular, their EPS had a surprise of -44%, which in my opinion is not a good sign.


----------



## Argonaut

Argonaut said:


> Bought 3 contracts of [email protected] for Dec 17th.


I just sold this for a tidy profit. Hooray, Argonaut's first options trade is a rousing success. I can see a parade outside my house!

Rolled the profits into September LULU calls @ 65 and October GLD calls @ 150.

I'm betting that the LULU calls will be in the money by the time they report earnings in September, and then the sky is the limit on those options. Hey T.Gal, I'm finally playing LULU! And the October in the money call on GLD is just to limit my downside.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Well done Argonaut!










Not doing options yet [yawn/sigh/cry], but soon. 

*Zylon:* ditto, sold a % of gold today.


----------



## dubmac

bought 100 RY @52.13.


----------



## Jungle

Would anyone here buy CM at this price to hold long? Div is paying 4.75%. P/E 11 ish.


----------



## KaeJS

Jungle said:


> Would anyone here buy CM at this price to hold long? Div is paying 4.75%. P/E 11 ish.


Count me out.


----------



## dubmac

I'm no expert on CM, but if you are willing to accept all of the volatility (and the chance that it could drop beyond it's one year low)...then it's as good a time as any IMO!


----------



## Jungle

KaeJS said:


> Count me out.


How come?


----------



## Jungle

dubmac said:


> I'm no expert on CM, but if you are willing to accept all of the volatility (and the chance that it could drop beyond it's one year low)...then it's as good a time as any IMO!


I bought RY at the same price you just did back in Dec...  It kept dropping to 50 ish, but I knew that was to be expected. At one point, it was doing well, then the you know over the last few months things changed. 

RY did increase its dividend and I will be holding it for the long term market.


----------



## KaeJS

Jungle said:


> How come?


1. Stock is still slightly being punished and is out of favour.
2. Just wait. The financials will drop before they increase. Wait for this "debt" deal to clear. You can bet that CM will drop tomorrow. Check this post tomorrow and see if CM was in the red. 

I would take my chances and try to get it closer to $70/share.

3. Don't like the bank. I wouldnt buy CM when I could buy TD, BMO. (but maybe I'm a little biased on TD and BMO? )

Take point 2 into consideration, though. I wouldn't call it a bad buy for a long term hold, but I would wait and see if you can get it cheaper at $70. Then you'll really be laughing.


----------



## Jungle

Ok thanks. I almost bought this stock back when it was $69.XX and thought that was a good price to grab. I regret getting it at that time. I will wait and see how this debt thing pans out. I agree we could see the markets go down again and gold surge with the thought of the US defaulting. I can not see them letting that happen but in the mean time.


----------



## KaeJS

Of course they won't let it happen, it's the U.S.A.

If they won't do it for the financial markets and economy, they'll do it for their ego. 

If business people and fund managers/money managers thought that the U.S. was going to default, there would have been a lot more selling and Canadian Banks would not be buying up U.S. assets... (with the exception of RY, that did buy in, but backed out for some reason...)


----------



## Abha

I love Goldman Sachs at these levels regardless of earnings. When you can buy the top financial in the US (My opinion) for 1x book its a steal.


----------



## Causalien

I would never touch CM, that sorry excuse of a bank. The reason is simple. They were really bad at disclosing their exposure to the financial crisis during the 2008 collapse. They also have the most exposure. 

Most exposure, latest to come clean with their dirty laundry = management that cannot be trusted. If you want risk, go for BMO. They suck, but at least they won't lie to you.


----------



## Abha

Playing the massive intra day short squeeze in PBN


----------



## ddkay

What's going on with PBN? Since Goldman is strictly an IB they are much more resource limited than other TBTF US banks, I'd be careful with that.

Edit: When an IB does miserably they have a small time window to recover (next earnings report) and they will either need to attract way more client fee/sales volume or need to take on way more risk to re-enter comfort territory.


----------



## Toronto.gal

GMCR up 18,250% in 18 Years. 

As someone said, who needed gold when all you needed was coffee shares. 

http://www.streetauthority.com/grow...fee-18250-18-years-could-stock-be-next-458435

Traded NOK today.


----------



## Eder

KaeJS said:


> Canadian Banks would not be buying up U.S. assets... (with the exception of RY, that did buy in, but backed out for some reason...)



Actually RBC is growing its brand in the US...just not in retail banking.


----------



## blin10

KaeJS said:


> 1. Stock is still slightly being punished and is out of favour.
> *2. Just wait. The financials will drop before they increase. Wait for this "debt" deal to clear. You can bet that CM will drop tomorrow. Check this post tomorrow and see if CM was in the red.
> *
> I would take my chances and try to get it closer to $70/share.
> 
> 3. Don't like the bank. I wouldnt buy CM when I could buy TD, BMO. (but maybe I'm a little biased on TD and BMO? )
> 
> Take point 2 into consideration, though. I wouldn't call it a bad buy for a long term hold, but I would wait and see if you can get it cheaper at $70. Then you'll really be laughing.


just shows never listen to anyone for advice...


----------



## Betzy

" Playing the massive intra day short squeeze in PBN "
Ok what does that mean, options or just riding the upswing today??


----------



## Toronto.gal

blin10 said:


> just shows never listen to anyone for advice...


*blin:* Welcome to the forum!

You're taking words too literally & that's not what forums are for. Were you waiting for today to buy the shares? 

The overall message in KaeJS's post was that the markets were nervous/indecisive given the US debt ceiling issue has not yet been resolved [not to mention all the other worries around the world], so chances were greater for stocks to remain flat and/or lower, particularly in financial stocks. 

*Betzy:*

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/shortsqueeze.asp


----------



## Abha

@Toronto.gal 

If you're still interested in Coffee shares JVA is a good swing play. Very volatile though.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks Abha, but why didn't you tell me yesterday? 

So you had a good day with PBN!


----------



## blin10

Toronto.gal said:


> *blin:* Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You're taking words too literally & that's not what forums are for. Were you waiting for today to buy the shares?
> 
> The overall message in KaeJS's post was that the markets were nervous/indecisive given the US debt ceiling issue has not yet been resolved [not to mention all the other worries around the world], so chances were greater for stocks to remain flat and/or lower, particularly in financial stocks.
> 
> *Betzy:*
> 
> http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/shortsqueeze.asp


hey thanks.... I might of been a little harsh my bad... yes, debt issue is not resolved but a lot of it already priced in, markets look into the future... BANK index has been beat up like crazy and has a decent support around 1700... I would not buy banks either, it's just funny reading how KaeJS is so sure , that's all


----------



## avrex

Abha said:


> Playing the massive intra day short squeeze in PBN


From what data do you derive that a short squeeze is occurring?


----------



## KaeJS

blin10 said:


> just shows never listen to anyone for advice...


Why don't you take a look at the 1day chart for CM?

It went in the red (like i said it would) and then Obama said some garbage about the debt ceiling being raised around 1-2pm in the afternoon, and then the stock soared (as did the other financials).

This is exactly what I said would happen, just that obviously nobody knew Obama would come out and make an announcement today at 1-2pm. 

While you're at it, look at the charts for TD, BMO, RY and BNS on a 1day scale.

You may see some similarities. They were all positive on futures and earnings for the first while, based on market sentiment, then people sold out of those stocks cause they knew it wouldnt last due to the debt crisis in america, then obama comes out and says what he did and you have a sudden rush to get back into financials.


----------



## Eder

I think we all have our own ideas and goals...this forum is a great way to pick up ideas or get some good criticism. I don't think investing on an anonymous internet post would ever be a good idea though. 

btw if you don't buy banks when they are beat up, then I hope you don't buy (if you get my drift)

Err this was a response to Blin10


----------



## Abha

avrex said:


> From what data do you derive that a short squeeze is occurring?


It's a little bit of an art and a science. 

The first thing is to really know how to read a chart. Second to that, you should have some understanding of the volume (daily and monthly) and figure out if something weird is going on (fluctuations) You also want to see the % of shares that are short.

I'll give you an example for tomorrow that you can watch. ZAGG (Zagg Industries) is 74% short. They sell accessories and their business is heavily reliant on Apple.

Given Apple's record numbers D) ZAGG is likely to gap up tomorrow and have its own short squeeze.

Granted it might not play out that way, but keep your eye on it as it's gearing up (my opinion) for a similar run much like PBN today.


----------



## Argonaut

Argonaut said:


> Rolled the profits into September LULU calls @ 65.


ROFL, up 50% in one day! By the time Lulu releases their earnings in September, they'll have to wheelbarrow the money to my house.

But to keep me humble, gold had a nice drop today. It'll be back.


----------



## Abha

Be careful. 

Options have a habit of making people boatloads of money before entrapping them in a wealth sapping sinkhole.


----------



## blin10

KaeJS said:


> Why don't you take a look at the 1day chart for CM?
> 
> *It went in the red (like i said it would) and then Obama said some garbage *about the debt ceiling being raised around 1-2pm in the afternoon, and then the stock soared (as did the other financials).
> 
> This is exactly what I said would happen, just that obviously nobody knew Obama would come out and make an announcement today at 1-2pm.
> 
> While you're at it, look at the charts for TD, BMO, RY and BNS on a 1day scale.
> 
> You may see some similarities. They were all positive on futures and earnings for the first while, based on market sentiment, then people sold out of those stocks cause they knew it wouldnt last due to the debt crisis in america, then obama comes out and says what he did and you have a sudden rush to get back into financials.


that's what I'm talking about when i say people clueless, it never went in red on american side, that's the one that matters.... if you know so much why don't you go all in shorting bank stocks? and then pick it up way lower, you know they going down right ?


----------



## avrex

Thanks Abha.
Good insight on shorts.


----------



## KaeJS

blin10 said:


> it never went in red on *american side, that's the one that matters....*


Except for the fact that Jungle was inquiring about the stock listed on the TSX.

CM.TO has a yield of ~4.75%

CM has a yield of ~4.5%

Jungle was talking about purchasing CM on the TSX, not the NYSE. In which case, it doesn't matter what the American exchange has CM trading at, because Jungle would have purchased CM.TO.

You're right, CIBC did not go in the red on the NYSE, but neither did any of the other Canadian Banks. They all follow (more or less) the same trends, with few exceptions. TD, BMO, RY and BNS all remained in the green on the NYSE. 

Had we been talking about the NYSE, it appears that I would have been wrong.

Shorting bank stocks sounds like it would have been a great idea. I would have done it, except that I work during market hours and it is quite difficult for me to get news on what is happening in the market. Considering the market goes up more than it goes down, coupled with my lack of timely market information and the fact that I believe the US will not default, the odds are against me and it would not be in my best interest to short.

Are you saying that on Monday you would have advised Jungle to buy CM.TO on Tuesday when there was still no evidence of positive news on a deal being reached for the August 2nd deadline?

None of us have a crystal ball, but the rationale behind my opinion was not absurd.

In the future, you may want to make sure that you use proper grammar before calling another person clueless.


----------



## ddkay

Anyone have thoughts on Constellation Software (CSU.TO)? Strong management that's bought a lot of niche software companies over the years. Two significant private equity firms with majority control are looking to liquidate. Would you dive in or is there too much risk of the sale being underpriced?


----------



## blin10

KaeJS said:


> Except for the fact that Jungle was inquiring about the stock listed on the TSX.
> 
> CM.TO has a yield of ~4.75%
> 
> CM has a yield of ~4.5%
> 
> Jungle was talking about purchasing CM on the TSX, not the NYSE. In which case, it doesn't matter what the American exchange has CM trading at, because Jungle would have purchased CM.TO.
> 
> You're right, CIBC did not go in the red on the NYSE, but neither did any of the other Canadian Banks. They all follow (more or less) the same trends, with few exceptions. TD, BMO, RY and BNS all remained in the green on the NYSE.
> 
> Had we been talking about the NYSE, it appears that I would have been wrong.
> 
> Shorting bank stocks sounds like it would have been a great idea. I would have done it, except that I work during market hours and it is quite difficult for me to get news on what is happening in the market. Considering the market goes up more than it goes down, coupled with my lack of timely market information and the fact that I believe the US will not default, the odds are against me and it would not be in my best interest to short.
> 
> Are you saying that on Monday you would have advised Jungle to buy CM.TO on Tuesday when there was still no evidence of positive news on a deal being reached for the August 2nd deadline?
> 
> None of us have a crystal ball, but the rationale behind my opinion was not absurd.
> 
> In the future, you may want to make sure that you use proper grammar before calling another person clueless.


i'm saying I would not advise anyone because like you said none of us have a crystal ball, and in the future you should not tell anyone how to use proper grammar because it's not an English class...


----------



## ddkay

Assuming the world doesn't end Friday I'm also considering GLN.TO. Apparently one of our largest independent wireless communications retailers. Zero operating debt, 290 locations in Canada and 155 in the US, they sell through retail outlets and kiosks in shopping malls. I don't anticipate a shortage of demand in mobile tech any time soon, but a commercial retail crash could hurt if they signed overpriced lease agreements.... hmm.


----------



## ddkay

Economics is by nature forward looking, people base decisions on expectations of future events. No one has a crystal ball but everyone still thinks teleologically. 

Throwing some ideas back and forth is always helpful, so is criticism, and admitting mess ups.


----------



## ddkay

Abha said:


> I'll give you an example for tomorrow that you can watch. ZAGG (Zagg Industries) is 74% short. They sell accessories and their business is heavily reliant on Apple.
> 
> Given Apple's record numbers D) ZAGG is likely to gap up tomorrow and have its own short squeeze.


I traded Zagg a few times in March, it's an interesting stock for sure.

According to the most recent Q-1, the US accounts for 95% of Zagg's sales. Meanwhile Apple accounted 62% of this quarters revenue to international sales mainly in emerging economies. If Zagg can widen their footprint there should be more room for growth, though it might be risky being an industry with low barriers to entry and vulnerable to counterfeit and all.


----------



## Abha

ddkay said:


> I traded Zagg a few times in March, it's an interesting stock for sure.
> 
> According to the most recent Q-1, the US accounts for 95% of Zagg's sales. Meanwhile Apple accounted 62% of this quarters revenue to international sales mainly in emerging economies. If Zagg can widen their footprint there should be more room for growth, though it might be risky being an industry with low barriers to entry and vulnerable to counterfeit and all.


Very risky stock. There are many allegations that they management team are pumpers and dumpers.

http://www.citronresearch.com/index.php/2011/07/07/zagg-what-a-mess-under-those-covers/

But there seems to be too much pessimism hence the short squeeze opportunities. 

I scale in occasionally when I suspect a move but take my profits just as quickly.


----------



## Toronto.gal

blin10 said:


> and in the future you should not tell anyone how to use proper grammar because it's not an English class...


Hey junior member, you just joined this forum, so be kind to the nice senior members here. 

But true, no grammar lessons needed on a money forum, unless someone wants to create a spelling-bee contest thread, how about it KaeJS?. 

So tell us a bit about your investing, what have you bought recently or want to buy? That's what this thread is about [if you want to share that is].


----------



## clovis8

Just wanted to brag a little for once since I made my first good trade. 

I have been trading for 7 months and just sold my first stock for a profit (I've sold two other stocks for loses, the rest I am still holding). 

I sold my ZAGG for a 94% profit! 

I am now +2.5% on my initial portfolio purchases 7 months ago. Not awesome but not horrible I think.


----------



## Causalien

Played the shortsqueeze in TSLA by shorting puts... The squeeze isn't as hard as I thought it'd be, consider the % share short.

Concerning LULU, it's one of the stock I missed the boat on. I even recommended it to my work colleague at $3. She's now sitting on a mountain of cash.


----------



## Argonaut

Causalien said:


> Concerning LULU, it's one of the stock I missed the boat on. I even recommended it to my work colleague at $3. She's now sitting on a mountain of cash.


I thought I missed the boat on it, but it's easy to get in the game with options. Playing the September earnings announcement. If everything goes well I could be making triple my bet.

Thinking about buying RIMM puts for their September earnings. But the stock has held up over the last month.. could be forming its bottom.


----------



## Abha

Argonaut said:


> I thought I missed the boat on it, but it's easy to get in the game with options. Playing the September earnings announcement. If everything goes well I could be making triple my bet.
> 
> Thinking about buying RIMM puts for their September earnings. But the stock has held up over the last month.. could be forming its bottom.


I think RIM still has a little downside left.


----------



## donald

Im seriously looking @ freeport mcmoran,there earnings come out tommorow,from my amateur view it looks like there stock is trading at a vaule with some up side,and with the recent rally with copper and miner stocks be depressed it might be a good buy,decent div,and a world class company.

Next week i prob will go for a longterm buy on waste mangement,they fit my criteria on what im looking for.(div,yield,market cap,good moat)

Anybody have any thoughts on freeport?anybody hold waste mangement?


----------



## Abha

If you're playing FCX for a long term holding, take a partial 25 - 30% position going into earnings.

If it tanks and you still feel confident about it, jump in with the other 70%

Technicals looks good. It's generally not a good idea to hold into earnings but that's your decision to make


----------



## Homerhomer

In my opinion FCX is not a long term hold, it's a trading stock, have traded it number of times this year and IMO it's right now at the top of the trading range.

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

Personally I wouldn't buy it at these levels and wouldn't be surprised to see it at 50 or below in the very near future.


----------



## donald

I was thinking of buying 50 shares after there earnings to see if it was positive,i know they have had a workers strike issue this quater but it has since been resolved(in indonesia,that how you spell it lol)

And then act accordingly weeks following to complete my 100 share lot.I like everything ive read on them,and my oponion is it looks like a good play,there shareholder friendly it appears with buybacks and of late div increases.

Thanks for the feedback abha,you looking @ anything right now for a long?


----------



## Abha

LVS - Las Vegas Sands 

It's basing above tight moving averages. This will be a mega breakout on any strength

Not a long term holding but definitely a good swing play.

Also I suspect the financials are due for a breakout as well so I am positioned accordingly.

Long term I still like Abbot Labs and Apple


----------



## donald

Homerhomer,you dont like it for a yr or 2 hold?what do you think of the general landscape of the miners?im not convinced on it yet,just been watching it closely,it does appear to be a traders stock,with coppers new rally underway again after it stall,do you like a play on copper?you dont think freeport is a copper play?


----------



## Abha

donald said:


> Homerhomer,you dont like it for a yr or 2 hold?what do you think of the general landscape of the miners?im not convinced on it yet,just been watching it closely,it does appear to be a traders stock,with coppers new rally underway again after it stall,do you like a play on copper?you dont think freeport is a copper play?


Donald you might want to jump into the miner ETF's

Long term FCX and BHP are great core holdings.


----------



## Homerhomer

donald said:


> Homerhomer,you dont like it for a yr or 2 hold?what do you think of the general landscape of the miners?im not convinced on it yet,just been watching it closely,it does appear to be a traders stock,with coppers new rally underway again after it stall,do you like a play on copper?you dont think freeport is a copper play?


FCX is a copper play, my problem is I have no idea what will happen in the next two years and with all the crap going around I don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling ;-), hence if I were to purchase long term holds I would look elsewhere (my current year purchases as long term holds in US were abt @ 46 and mcd @ 74 - having hard time finding blue chip bargains at the moment, looking at deere if it falls again to around $75). FCX could potentially double in the next two years, or be cut in half (all it takes is China deciding to take drastic measures at inflation, their RE market bursting and so on), regardless one can take advantage of huge swings in this stock, 3 or 4 % per day for FCX is not that unusual.


----------



## donald

I hear you,i have mcd also(been very good)took a position in pg recently and ibm,and have cat,cvx,t,ko and jpm and a riet acc on the american side.

Have you looked at cat?i like them,its been swinging hard and its been abit uncomfortable holding them i bought @ 108 level a few mths ago,there earnings are on friday,cant know for sure how thats going to play out.

What do you like about deere(cause of the ag side?)

Ko looks good to me,you should look at them,they are a good core.


----------



## Homerhomer

donald said:


> What do you like about deere(cause of the ag side?)
> 
> .


That's one reason, because of agriculture side it should make it a bit less cyclical than typical industrial.

They also have been increasing dividends each year for the last seven years so I am hoping they will continue the trend and eventually put together a very long streak, their revenues at the moment are 70% north america and they have stated their goal will be to have 50% revenues from outside of north america in the next couple of years, they have good growth prospects and decent valualtions, I just want the valuation to get a bit better before I jump in.

Looking at the long term chart they are trading quite high right now though.


----------



## Cal

Anyone else out there hoping that after a few interest rate hikes our 
CDN$ will rise and we can pick up a few more USD stocks at a great price, when you calculate in the exchange....and the statistical odds that over a longer term the CDN$ will drop in comparison to the USD...


----------



## KaeJS

Cal said:


> Anyone else out there hoping that after a few interest rate hikes our
> CDN$ will rise and we can pick up a few more USD stocks at a great price, when you calculate in the exchange....and the statistical odds that over a longer term the CDN$ will drop in comparison to the USD...


Yes. I am.

As mentioned above, MCD has done well. I bought in at $75, but sold way too early. I would love to re-enter, but I don't see MCD slowing down. That thing is on a killing spree. I'm not sure if its a good buy at $86, or if that's too high. I feel like it's too high, but.. it could also just as easily be a new low. P/E is 18, and the DIV is below 3%, so that doesn't look too attractive.


----------



## Cal

Same. I would prefer to pick some up at a lower price. Patiently waiting.

Also watching JNJ, WMT, KO.


----------



## Abha

@avrex

ZAGG experienced the short squeeze in case you were looking for a chart to study.


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought a bit of Encana today, good earning report, if it reaches $33 in the short term I will bail on it, if not I can hold it long term in my portfolio since I was looking at nat gas for a while, eventually the prices will go up.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Homerhomer said:


> Bought a bit of Encana today, good earning report, if it reaches $33 in the short term I will bail on it, if not I can hold it long term in my portfolio since I was looking at nat gas for a while, eventually the prices will go up.


I wouldnt worry about Encana. Its the corner stone of my portfolio. Kept it for 10 years and just add to it on lows. Always been happy with it.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Just bought some Cineplex CGX. 
Looks like a little gem.
The balance sheet looks great,and great dividend.

I'm not expecting alot of capital appreciation but the chart looks like it may uptrend.

we will see.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Abha said:


> Long term FCX and BHP are great core holdings.


*BHP* for sure is a fantastic stock and one of my top 3 performers since purchased 1.5 years ago. 

A few days ago, following the HK takeover, I added more at just under $90.

*Clovis:* glad for you!


----------



## donald

Tgal,what do you hold/like in health?ive been looking at st.jude over abbt,anybody like/own st.jude?I bought shares in wm today.


----------



## gibor365

daddybigbucks said:


> Just bought some Cineplex CGX.
> Looks like a little gem.
> The balance sheet looks great,and great dividend.
> 
> I'm not expecting alot of capital appreciation but the chart looks like it may uptrend.
> 
> we will see.


It's a good company, but I don't like so much payout ratio = 125% and high P/E = 24


----------



## Toronto.gal

donald said:


> Tgal,what do you hold/like in health?ive been looking at st.jude over abbt,anybody like/own st.jude?I bought shares in wm today.


I hold ABT/BMY/PFE/TEVA [sold JNJ a while back, but planning to get back in as now shares are lower than what I previously bought them for].

STJ has been on my watch-list, but I looked at it too long.


----------



## donald

Maybe the vaule window closed on stj,they missed there earnings forecast but the stock has been taking off abit,seems to me they are a soild company(every
thing ive read)there more of a pure play in health than jnj.

Looking forward to tommorow,mcd reports and so does cat,if yum is any indication mcd should post strong numbers,cat on the other hand seems to have most of there growth priced in already and the bar will be high,but its advancing higher in the after hrs.

I keep hearing over and over again that jnj is the "if you could hold just one forever"stock,but they have had problems in the last few yrs?


----------



## donald

And the earnings game is funny,fcx blew away there forecast yet the stock dipped lower.(doubled)


----------



## Abha

Regarding FCX, It's Profit taking.

I enjoyed shorting the hell out of Coinstar. Makes me feel better for missing out on the Netflix run


----------



## donald

Is that retail or institutional profit taking?ive read that earnings are a risky time because even if its positive,but the institutionals do not like it going foward for there reasons is when the big moves happen up and down,im always wondering about that,plus there has to be still a low number of retailers out there right now?

Does anybody like mcd right now @ there price?


----------



## Abha

donald said:


> Is that retail or institutional profit taking?ive read that earnings are a risky time because even if its positive,but the institutionals do not like it going foward for there reasons is when the big moves happen up and down,im always wondering about that,plus there has to be still a low number of retailers out there right now?
> 
> Does anybody like mcd right now @ there price?


How long do you plan on holding MCD?


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> I hold ABT/BMY/PFE/TEVA [sold JNJ a while back, but planning to get back in as now shares are lower than what I previously bought them for].
> 
> STJ has been on my watch-list, but I looked at it too long.


On US side I hold ABT/JNJ/JPM/PM/MO/COP/CEL and some ETFs VTI/VEA/PRF/URA, this week sold all AAPL (too bad US$ was too low comparing to CAD when I sold than when I bought, so profit was less)....
Generally my US equity portion performed better than CAD...

Now considering too high CAD, planning to buy AT&T and may be VTI


----------



## donald

I plan to hold mcd till the us economy picks up again,my thinking behind it is its the perfect thing for the struggling poor and middle class.

Mcd i would guess performs better in a bad economy?plus with there growth in china,they seem to be on there first leg still in the china growth story?

There div,yield aint bad either,im long for the next couple yrs im thinking,unless i start seeing something acting funny with the stock,im positioned well in it,bought in the low 70s.


----------



## Sampson

donald said:


> Mcd...plus with there growth in china,they seem to be on there first leg still in the china growth story?


McDonald's isn't the story in China at all, YUM! is. If you go to Beijing or Shanghai, KFCs out number McDs by maybe 3 to 1, well, at least 2:1.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes, what you say is true, however, MCD is still a pretty good stock, though not for buying long term at the moment as it has reached a 52 week high.

http://www.investorguide.com/article/8431/mcdonalds-mcd-gears-up-to-battle-yum-brands-yum-in-china/


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Yes, what you say is true, however, MCD is still a pretty good stock, though not for buying long term at the moment as it has reached a 52 week high.
> 
> http://www.investorguide.com/article/8431/mcdonalds-mcd-gears-up-to-battle-yum-brands-yum-in-china/



What do you think about AT&T? Worth buying? I like their yield, numbers and dividend history


----------



## Toronto.gal

I own it now.


----------



## Homerhomer

Sampson said:


> McDonald's isn't the story in China at all, YUM! is. If you go to Beijing or Shanghai, KFCs out number McDs by maybe 3 to 1, well, at least 2:1.


Good, means growth opportunities for MCD in China.


----------



## dubmac

I'm watching JE (just Energy) - they pay a hefty distribution each month and the reviews on stockchase.ca look quite good. I'm considering buying 300-400 shares (@14) and DRIPing it in my RRSP. I don't expect much growth, but if the yeild holds, then should see 7% per yr. Does anyone hold JE and is this strategy a reasonable one to follow?


----------



## donald

Another thing i like about mcd,ive read is they have the leverage and ability to lock in food prices,i dont know in what intervals,they have clout in that regard and now that food prices are rising they should be able to beat there competitors in that regard in comming quaters.

Mcd is iconic,global,americana,i might be way off but even thou china is booming and they are surpasing the usa,the people there still regard america as "power" they like to emulate because they take there ques from the wealthy americians and because mcd=america,they will embrace it(this is stricly my oponion)

On a side note apparently they turfed rocket rooney there mascot,they are trying to shift there imagine,and another plus there "in the mourning coffee game now"

There is alot to like about mcd.


----------



## Argonaut

dubmac said:


> I'm watching JE (just Energy) - they pay a hefty distribution each month and the reviews on stockchase.ca look quite good. I'm considering buying 300-400 shares (@14) and DRIPing it in my RRSP. I don't expect much growth, but if the yeild holds, then should see 7% per yr. Does anyone hold JE and is this strategy a reasonable one to follow?


Don't get fooled by Stockchase on this one like I did. An analyst on there says they have low debt, and I checked with Reuters and that held up. But someone on this forum checked Globe & Mail, which states that they have more liabilities than assets! 

I promptly sold it one day after I bought it for a small $30 profit after commissions. Lucky I did, because it has tanked 7% since then. If you're going to buy it, don't DRIP but take the yield in cash.


----------



## KaeJS

^ 

I have 400 shares of Just Energy, but I am not dripping. I take the dividends in cash.

I'm not too sure what Argonaut is talking about. The stock was up at $14.81 on July 7, 2011.

I think it has been hit in recent weeks because NatGas has been going up.

The company sells fixed rate NatGas, so if NatGas goes up, then the company sort of gets screwed.

What you need to do is hedge this, by buying into a NatGas Bull ETF, like HNU.TO

NatGas goes up, JE goes down, HNU.TO goes up.

Wash, Rinse, Repeat. Buy/Sell when necessary.

Edit: Anything under $14 is a good entry point. check the 1year chart. It is quite the "trader-friendly" stock.


----------



## Abha

Uranium plays are looking pretty great right now.

Might add some names if the market plays out favourably.


----------



## donald

Did anybody notice how cat(s) miss affected the whole market in the mourning,they still had a ton of positives and basicly hit the mark yet a decent sell off happend,im thinking this is actualy a good thing for going long,it will invite more buying,anybody agree?This is where it gets tough thou trying to predict,i dont know if its there losing ground or just the emotions of the investors.

Mcd had a strong report.


----------



## Abha

I bought and sold Denison Mines for a quick swing trade as per my note last night.

@donald CAT is great and maybe look into Deere as well. I'd wait for a market pullback on the debt crisis theatrics to get an even better entry on CAT

Good luck


----------



## donald

Abha,i bought 50 shares @ 111 in the spring,watched it go down to the mid 90s and bought another 50 @ 106,so my position in cat is still there.Welcome to the stock market eh lol,They(who ever they are)say if cat does not pick up support @ 103,the shorts will will come in,however some say that would be perfect because when the shorts break it will in reality march the shares higher(0ver 120)it will just take some time to sort out,you agree abha?


----------



## KaeJS

Abha said:


> I'd wait for a market *pullback on the debt crisis theatrics* to get an even *better entry on CAT*


Couldn't have said it better myself.

I will be taking a position if it goes close to (or hopefully) under $100.


----------



## ddkay

After the Japan earthquake hundreds of commentators clamoured what a great idea it would be to buy CAT as they rebuilt the country. Fast forward to Q2 earnings, they lost $200 million in sales to Japan.

Meanwhile the worlds largest economy is slowing and the worlds second largest economy is overheating. This is a derivative play on mining and construction, it's not exactly low risk. McDonalds would be relatively more insulated from fallout of a global recession/depression.


----------



## donald

I still like cat right now,they still are making hand over fist and dont forget the ybought bucyrus!Thats wieghed heavy on there sheets?no?

Cat basicly moves in tandem with the market,it comes with abit of a risk,but i like it, the best in its sector and the expectations are so high,it needs a cooling off.

One thing about cat,they have one of the best mangement out there in the world imo.,they know how to steer the ship through the waters.


----------



## 004daniel

*Are*



King Tut said:


> Did some research on the company. My reservation is that their earnings have been sliding since 2008. See link below:
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...Statement&frequency=ANNUAL#financials-content
> 
> The last quarter in particular, their EPS had a surprise of -44%, which in my opinion is not a good sign.


Thanks King Tut. I think you may be right in the near term. This past week I got more ARE @ $8.00. The Industrial Division is the one to watch. I'm close to it. I will keep averaging down.


----------



## el oro

Banalanal said:


> Interested in SND. Seems like an interesting company and the management team seems accredited. They've had success with their sister company and it could be fun to get in on a stock with a lot of upside potential that is based on a realistic and no frills business model. Anymore thoughts on SND?


Definitely look into it if you haven't already. I don't expect this one to be a penny stock in a year or two. Like it's sister company, it will take off once the revenue streams kick in so you have some time to dyodd before it goes... to the moon!


----------



## Addy

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> Definitely look into it if you haven't already. I don't expect this one to be a penny stock in a year or two. Like it's sister company, it will take off once the revenue streams kick in so you have some time to dyodd before it goes... to the moon!


I've been contemplating a buy. I may put in for 1000 @ .60 and see where it goes .


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL Zylon, no problem 'stealing' an idea at all and I would also help with antonyms. 

I don't know what to say/think about those US politicians.


----------



## Yudansha

Abha said:


> Uranium plays are looking pretty great right now.
> 
> Might add some names if the market plays out favourably.


+1 I have been averaging down my CCO for the last while hoping a solid base has finally been formed. I shouldn't have bought in so early though (30.50).


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yudansha said:


> I shouldn't have bought in so early though (30.50).


Consider the 52 week high of $44.28, so you didn't do so bad.


----------



## dubmac

I couldn't help but notice that AGF.B is priced low(er)- but, I don't know this stock very well. It has a nice dividend (6% now!), and do any of you have an opinion on this as a mid-long term buy & hold? Bears say it will have a hard time completing with Cdn banks, they have neg. fund flows & weak equity markets don't help. Is this one a value trap?


----------



## ramy98

not buying anything right now; im all cash. If we get a major correction then I might do some shopping.


----------



## Abha

3M lowered guidance today and is down about 4 - 5% today. Might be a good stock to start watching for those of you who love dividend growth stocks


----------



## Argonaut

I dumped the underperforming Westshore Terminals out of my TFSA for a small profit (not including dividends). Sold Telus on my margin account and rebought in TFSA.

Net result is I have 5 more shares of Telus, and a lot more cash. Not buying anything. CN Rail getting slaughtered despite beating earnings?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Argonaut said:


> I dumped the underperforming Westshore Terminals


Underperforming compared to what?
What was your entry point?
It seems to have done well from this point last year, not even including dividends.
Unless you bought during its $25+ peak earlier this year.

I don't have a position, just curious how you are judging performance.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> CN Rail getting slaughtered despite beating earnings?


Same story with other stocks, but a lot of it has to do with the US default issue.

Today & yesterday, traded UUU under TFSA/RRSP for almost identical profit each day [4%]. Not greedy.


----------



## gimme_divies

Picked up 100 shares of BNS on today's dip. As cheap as it's been in a while and I really needed another Canadian bank in the portfolio.


----------



## Jungle

Zylon I think you are talking about CP rail. 

Argonut was talking about CN rail.


----------



## webber22

Zylon is correct, CNR has the 200mda at $70, not far off today's close of $72.05.


----------



## Argonaut

HaroldCrump said:


> Underperforming compared to what?
> What was your entry point?
> It seems to have done well from this point last year, not even including dividends.
> Unless you bought during its $25+ peak earlier this year.
> 
> I don't have a position, just curious how you are judging performance.


I bought it at $21.96 in early March. At one point I was sitting on a 14% gain. And now I sold just to protect any gain at all. Very disappointed in recent performance and that they cut their distribution substantially after conversion to corporation. Jim Pattison fires the most underperforming salesman every month at his dealerships. Well I just fired his stock.

RE: CN Rail.. I would say dropping over 4% after earnings on a low beta stock is a slaughter. Still like it though, would never sell and will buy more with next year's TFSA.

Thinking about buying puts in the S&P or the Dow tomorrow to play the debt crisis. Would hate to get beat by a relief rally, though.


----------



## Abha

I take it Toronto.gal and myself are the only active traders here?


----------



## Causalien

Nope. Some of us do daily options. Which is outside the scope of this forum. I forgot the names though, but they exist.


----------



## ddkay

@dubmac, the short-term/mid-term trend for AGF.B looks slightly bearish, it looks like it will be $16-$17 by September, I can't tell longer term but it might turn around in 2012.


----------



## ddkay

CNR has done this loads of times before, the debt ceiling debacle is making it really hard to stay objective and I'm sure that's why its hammered down, but if all goes well these next 2 weeks I expect it back to $75 by the end of next month.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Last few days have been scary! I'm not afraid of drops... I'm afraid of jumping in and it dropping EVEN MORE... !


----------



## Argonaut

I bought an August put in the S&P 500. I'm getting really tired of seeing my portfolio in the red this week. Not that I'm panicking over a market correction, but at least I'll make a little money on the side if that is the case.


----------



## Abha

Argonaut said:


> I bought an August put in the S&P 500. I'm getting really tired of seeing my portfolio in the red this week. Not that I'm panicking over a market correction, but at least I'll make a little money on the side if that is the case.


Smart play. Good luck

I'm positioning with a similar strategy


----------



## Betzy

Any of you read the report from Emerson electric today, pretty blunt and looking towards more red in the near future. Buy hold and prosper...sell hold and loose...put call and drink to feel happy
It's like a roller coaster, yippeeee


----------



## Causalien

Looks like apocalypse IS happening. I just timed it wrong. UST are being sold off along with stocks when they used to have inverse correlations. Glad the cash is still sitting in my brokerage account.

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Abha

If it wasn't for TZA today I would be down huge. 

I ended up being down about 2% today though. This completely caught me by surprise.

Even my beloved Apple is languishing in the low 390s


----------



## Jungle

So hard to buy stocks in this environment. You think this is a good point to get in, then it drops another 2-5%!!


----------



## Jungle

ddkay said:


> @dubmac, the short-term/mid-term trend for AGF.B looks slightly bearish, it looks like it will be $16-$17 by September, I can't tell longer term but it might turn around in 2012.


This stock it weird. It goes down and up quite a bit, with no news or info at all found on the net. Maybe brokerges have better research tools.


----------



## Jungle

ddkay said:


> CNR has done this loads of times before, the debt ceiling debacle is making it really hard to stay objective and I'm sure that's why its hammered down, but if all goes well these next 2 weeks I expect it back to $75 by the end of next month.


Do you think the P/E is a little pricey? Surely there are other stocks out there with better value. It got really bought up with this whole recovery thing.


----------



## ddkay

The way things are going, yes the p/e is overvalued. I'm 99% sure we're heading into another recession regardless if a debt deal gets done. The fact is the US economy has been running on fumes since the beginning of 2011. All it really comes down to is 1) What happened the last time the US lost its AAA rating, and/or 2) What happened the last time US began austerity? Think about buying CNR again when P/E < 5. The only way this will go up in the short-term is if the US raises the debt ceiling, skirts a downgrade and somehow defers austerity. Watch the GDP number Friday morning.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 1 PSYC (Psychologist) at @ $60

Needed to de-stress after today's market.

Phew.


----------



## blin10

ddkay said:


> The way things are going, yes the p/e is overvalued. I'm 99% sure we're heading into another recession regardless if a debt deal gets done. The fact is the US economy has been running on fumes since the beginning of 2011. All it really comes down to is 1) What happened the last time the US lost its AAA rating, and/or 2) What happened the last time US began austerity? Think about buying CNR again when P/E < 5. The only way this will go up in the short-term is if the US raises the debt ceiling, skirts a downgrade and somehow defers austerity. Watch the GDP number Friday morning.


I agree with you, in my opinion it will never get as bad as early 2009, but it might pull back nicely... then again, when everyone is so negative and you expect it to pull back hard, it usually does the opposite and rallies... I really want it to sink hard though


----------



## ddkay

Bulls make money, bears make money, pigs get...

Really don't see any positives for the economy sinking again. #1) Most people will be out of a job, you can't average down if you lose your income stream. #2) It really could take another decade to recover, if ever... the risk of a huge paradigm shifts increases each time the US gets weaker.


----------



## Eder

Seems corporations are making money...many beating estimates and many raising their guidance. 
Seems much fear in the market regardless of the above.
Wonder if buying or selling is better?


----------



## Jungle

I really want to buy some CM. I will wait and see how the markets address tomorrow. 

I have some money to invest in e-series index e tomorrow too.


----------



## ddkay

Corporations with international customers, are making money in overseas markets, and respectively creating jobs in those overseas markets. Not the US.

For example, this mornings headline was Ford to invest $1bn in Gujarat plant

We've entered oversold territory today, that doesn't mean the bottom is in, but there should be a relief rally (big or small) sometime in the next week or two:


----------



## Abha

Ford messes with my head all the time. That is one stock I just don't get.

They have record quarters, pay down their debt, have a rock star of a CEO and yet the stock languishes.

In any case I will continue to plow money into Ford until the market recognizes the value of the company.


----------



## KaeJS

Jungle said:


> I really want to buy some CM. I will wait and see how the markets address tomorrow.
> 
> I have some money to invest in e-series index e tomorrow too.


Hey Jungle, 

Seems I was right after all. Do you remember *this:*



KaeJS said:


> 1. Stock is still slightly being punished and is out of favour.
> 2. Just wait. The financials will drop before they increase. Wait for this "debt" deal to clear. You can bet that CM will drop tomorrow. Check this post tomorrow and see if CM was in the red.
> 
> *I would take my chances and try to get it closer to $70/share.*
> 3. Don't like the bank. I wouldnt buy CM when I could buy TD, BMO. (but maybe I'm a little biased on TD and BMO? )
> 
> Take point 2 into consideration, though. I wouldn't call it a bad buy for a long term hold, but I would wait and *see if you can get it cheaper at $70*. Then you'll really be laughing.


But of course.... you wouldn't want to listen to anyone for advice, even if CM.TO is cheaper now than it was before. 



blin10 said:


> just shows never listen to anyone for advice...


Isn't that right, blin10?


----------



## blin10

KaeJS said:


> Hey Jungle,
> 
> Seems I was right after all. Do you remember *this:*
> 
> 
> 
> But of course.... you wouldn't want to listen to anyone for advice, even if CM.TO is cheaper now than it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> *Isn't that right, blin10? *


I never told him to buy it or not to buy it, you said within one day it would go down which it didn't ;o


----------



## Causalien

And BMO is faring better than any of the other bank. Heck, even TD. Either BMO is representing the real bank's movement and TD will recover back to BMO level. Or the short just don't remember that we have a bank called BMO and will promptly be shorted to TD level once the arbitrage algorithm gets to smaller banks.


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> And BMO is faring better than any of the other bank. Heck, even TD. Either BMO is representing the real bank's movement and TD will recover back to BMO level. Or the short just don't remember that we have a bank called BMO and will promptly be shorted to TD level once the arbitrage algorithm gets to smaller banks.


I noticed this as well. Not sure what to make of it. Its making me extremely angry though. My employee share purchase plan will be buying in on Friday, and I was hoping to get the stock cheap.


----------



## Jungle

KaeJS said:


> Hey Jungle,
> 
> Seems I was right after all. Do you remember *this:*
> 
> 
> 
> But of course.... you wouldn't want to listen to anyone for advice, even if CM.TO is cheaper now than it was before.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that right, blin10?


lol KaeJS. We'll, since asain markets are down, we might see the price go lower.


----------



## Abha

Well the first 30 minutes is looking good. Sold my JVA for a quick 16%

Will be jumping in and out of positions all day. RENN is a focus of mine today


----------



## Toronto.gal

Fantastic! JVA now up almost 20%! I have been talking about coffee for a long time, since last March in fact, but this one had escaped me. 

Well done Abha!


----------



## Abha

JVA is a trading stock. Jump in when it drops 23% in a few days


----------



## LBCfan

Bought a bunch of XIU & XDV today.


----------



## Homerhomer

Argonaut said:


> . Not buying anything. CN Rail getting slaughtered despite beating earnings?


and CP is up today 6% on slightly above avarage volume, if the expectations are set this low anything positive is a good news.

Go figure ;-)


----------



## ddkay

Bought a VIX AUG '11 22.5 call


----------



## Abha

Another flat day for me. Slightly up playing RENN and YOKU but I find myself now getting increasingly frustrated with these debt shenanigans. 

Anyways how did you guys do today?


----------



## andrewf

ddkay said:


> Bought a VIX AUG '11 22.5 call


When there's blood in the streets, some people buy VIX calls. Other people buy VXX puts.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Abha said:


> Anyways how did you guys do today?


Frustrated also with all the political nonsense, but not really scared as I keep remembering that in the last 51 years, the debt ceiling has been raised 78 times, so the markets don't believe there will be a first time ever default.

My eyes were on RY & POT shares this morning [strictly for trading purposes]. 

- got RY shares @ $51.10 and sold for $51. 61 an hour later. With profit + returned capital, I want to buy more POT shares, which, since last Friday have gone from $59 to $55 [I did say these were not for the faint of heart]. 

- traded a portion of my other POT shares yesterday morning under RRSP/TFSA for 20% profit & now waiting to see how low shares will go to get them back [never touching shares purchased prior to the stock split as I consider those golden shares!].

Do you know TNAV? Never heard of this until today, anyway, it is down -41%, so this is my homework for today.

The most money can be made in volatile days, what a revelation.


----------



## sensfan15

Would you guys buy RY or BNS?

I am leaning towards BNS due to it being more diversified around the world. 

RY is trading at a p/e of 12.9 compared to its 5-year average of 15. The industry average is 14.7. Dividend yield of 4.23%

BNS is trading at a p/e of 11.7 compared to its 5-year average of 13.5. The industry average of course being 14.7. Dividend yield of 3.84%

Tough choice, but again I am leaning towards BNS for it's int'l exposure.


----------



## humble_pie

no hesitation there, BNS.


----------



## sensfan15

Yeah I mean it is a leading int'l bank. Royal pulled out of the US. I'm looking at it as a long term dividend growth stock. Although I probably couldn't go wrong with either bank. But BNS isn't as mature as Royal, which leads me to believe it has lots of room for growth over the years. Dividend growth as well


----------



## Toronto.gal

Also the most conservative. Indeed BNS has a huge presence throughout Mexico, Latin America & the Caribbean. I saw them everywhere while vacationing in those spots.


----------



## sensfan15

Is it better to look at valuation of banks using the P/B instead of the P/E?

I remember reading somewhere that it is better to use P/B, but don't remember where.

BNS has a P/B of 2.2
Ry has a P/B of 2.1

The 5-year average for both banks is 2.5, but the industry average is 2.0.


----------



## Abha

sensfan15 said:


> Is it better to look at valuation of banks using the P/B instead of the P/E?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that it is better to use P/B, but don't remember where.
> 
> BNS has a P/B of 2.2
> Ry has a P/B of 2.1
> 
> The 5-year average for both banks is 2.5, but the industry average is 2.0.


Not advice but a company I've been keeping my eye on is Gluskin Sheff + Associates Inc

Has been beaten down this year and would see tremendous growth if we enter into a hot market in the second half of this year or in 2012


----------



## ddkay

Hey that's where permabear David Rosenberg works


----------



## Jungle

KaeJS said:


> Bought 1 PSYC (Psychologist) at @ $60
> 
> Needed to de-stress after today's market.
> 
> Phew.


Price has gone up, people are STRESSED!!


----------



## Jungle

sensfan15 said:


> Would you guys buy RY or BNS?
> 
> I am leaning towards BNS due to it being more diversified around the world.
> 
> RY is trading at a p/e of 12.9 compared to its 5-year average of 15. The industry average is 14.7. Dividend yield of 4.23%
> 
> BNS is trading at a p/e of 11.7 compared to its 5-year average of 13.5. The industry average of course being 14.7. Dividend yield of 3.84%
> 
> Tough choice, but again I am leaning towards BNS for it's int'l exposure.


I'm reading on google and yahoo finance that BNS.TO p/e is 12.24-12.28 .. it this wrong? 

I was also looking at CM, cheaper P/E @ 11.72 right now and high dividend, but certainly not as promising as BNS and TD right now.


----------



## Abha

Jungle said:


> I'm reading on google and yahoo finance that BNS.TO p/e is 12.24-12.28 .. it this wrong?
> 
> I was also looking at CM, cheaper P/E @ 11.72 right now and high dividend, but certainly not as promising as BNS and TD right now.


CIBC sucks. Keep your eyes on any other bank


----------



## Eder

sensfan15 said:


> Is it better to look at valuation of banks using the P/B instead of the P/E?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that it is better to use P/B, but don't remember where.
> 
> BNS has a P/B of 2.2
> Ry has a P/B of 2.1
> 
> The 5-year average for both banks is 2.5, but the industry average is 2.0.


I'm pretty sure that with any large cap stock earning are everything...the rest is stuff for analysts to comment on and confuse everyone.
Both banks are awash in cash and earn $$ as though they own the printing presses.
If you are in this for longer than the latest flavor of Armageddon you can't go wrong buying either here imo.


----------



## sensfan15

I was using morningstar.ca

Has morningstar been late to update the numbers?

I was looking at SLF too, but I like BNS the most. On Tuesday.

I'm hoping it slides early on this week.


----------



## Jungle

Abha said:


> CIBC sucks. Keep your eyes on any other bank


Just wondering why they are at the bottom of the big 5? I hear the same comments on BNN market call the other day too-cibc gets a lot of negative comments. 

The analysts were saying the more desirable banks right now were TD and BNS. 

We already own BMO, RY.


----------



## Abha

Jungle said:


> Just wondering why they are at the bottom of the big 5? I hear the same comments on BNN market call the other day too-cibc gets a lot of negative comments.
> 
> The analysts were saying the more desirable banks right now were TD and BNS.
> 
> We already own BMO, RY.


Right now I think none of the Canadian banks are "desirable"

If I had to choose, I'd focus on organic growth over acquisition growth. 

Therefore BNS looks to be at the top right off the bat. TD is a little overextended at this point (my opinion) and I read that they are trying to rein in costs (a precursor to slowing growth). 

I like RY the best overall but I don't see a lot of growth given its dominance as a market leader.

If you're not stuck in Canada I'd focus on regional banks in South America as they are much more of a growth story.


----------



## Causalien

Jungle said:


> Just wondering why they are at the bottom of the big 5? I hear the same comments on BNN market call the other day too-cibc gets a lot of negative comments.
> 
> The analysts were saying the more desirable banks right now were TD and BNS.
> 
> We already own BMO, RY.


Last to disclose liability to the MBS mess after promising that they have no exposure. 
Most exposure to the MBS mess. Bad management. The list goes on. Oh and take a look at the amount of preferred shares they had to issue to tie themselves over. The cost of re-acquisition due to BASEL III will kill their revenue for the near future. The worst of it is some type of centennial bond. It's the first time I heard of a Canadian bank issuing that kind of bond. Then again, I didn't start tracking banks until 10 years ago. Maybe centennial bonds exists for other banks in the past. It's just a bad story.


----------



## Abha

Causalien said:


> Last to disclose liability to the MBS mess after promising that they have no exposure.
> Most exposure to the MBS mess. Bad management. The list goes on. Oh and take a look at the amount of preferred shares they had to issue to tie themselves over. The cost of re-acquisition due to BASEL III will kill their revenue for the near future. The worst of it is some type of centennial bond. It's the first time I heard of a Canadian bank issuing that kind of bond. Then again, I didn't start tracking banks until 10 years ago. Maybe centennial bonds exists for other banks in the past. It's just a bad story.


*Plain and simple*: CIBC is just a bad company burdened by poor management and terrible execution


----------



## Square Root

sensfan15 said:


> Is it better to look at valuation of banks using the P/B instead of the P/E?
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that it is better to use P/B, but don't remember where.
> 
> BNS has a P/B of 2.2
> Ry has a P/B of 2.1
> 
> The 5-year average for both banks is 2.5, but the industry average is 2.0.


The problem with bank statistics is that they generally use GAAP measures while most people in the know use "cash based" metrics that exclude deposit intangible amortization and purchase related integration costs. In my opinion bank shares trade off cash earnings so I use price/cash earnings.


----------



## Square Root

Abha said:


> *Plain and simple*: CIBC is just a bad company burdened by poor management and terrible execution


I agree this has been the case for many years. Consequently this is the only bank we don't own. At some point though they will turn their culture of underperformance around. Hard to say when.
As far as BNS vs Ry it's a tough call. BNS has outperformed recently while RY has lagged. This often means there is a reversal coming. Both are good banks and over the long term will provide good returns ,IMHO.


----------



## Square Root

Somebody mentioned organic growth? The best organic growth has come from TD's domestic banking business. Also, they seem to be outperforming the competition in the world's biggest market(the US). If they do well in the US in retail banking that will mean a lot more than good results from smallish banks in Latin America.


----------



## Abha

Square Root said:


> Somebody mentioned organic growth? The best organic growth has come from TD's domestic banking business. Also, they seem to be outperforming the competition in the world's biggest market(the US). If they do well in the US in retail banking that will mean a lot more than good results from smallish banks in Latin America.


I mentioned organic growth. The problem going forward is that the entire U.S. economy especially the financial sector is going to slow down drastically. Given T.D.'s huge exposure in the U.S. I think there will be some short term pain for shareholders.

I think TD is a little ahead of itself in terms of share price at the moment. When it comes back down to a cheaper level I'll jump on board. 

I spent 7 years working at TD and I love the company, as an investor and as a former employee


----------



## Abha

Square Root said:


> I agree this has been the case for many years. Consequently this is the only bank we don't own. At some point though they will turn their culture of underperformance around. Hard to say when.
> As far as BNS vs Ry it's a tough call. BNS has outperformed recently while RY has lagged. This often means there is a reversal coming. Both are good banks and over the long term will provide good returns ,IMHO.


I can assure you that CIBC is nowhere near turning around the mess. There is so much internal turmoil at the top and a lot of it has to do with the switcheroo that Gerry McCaughey started. 

Sonia Baxendale left (and she was a huge part of CIBC's core strengths) and I believe she's at RBC now. 

Anyways, I don't want to keep bashing CIBC. All I can say is that there are far better companies to invest in.


----------



## Banalanal

If the market doesn't rebound and inflate prices, I plan to add to positions in INTC PG WMT RY.

I wish I could get more excited about Canadian dividend growth stocks and that my portfolio was much more weighted to Canada than its current 40% state. I suppose the silver lining is buying American companies now with Canadian dollars if long term we are generally bullish on the U.S dollar or the U.S. economy...

I'd take thoughts on Cdn companies you think I should be paying closer attention to...


----------



## Abha

Banalanal said:


> If the market doesn't rebound and inflate prices, I plan to add to positions in INTC PG WMT RY.
> 
> I wish I could get more excited about Canadian dividend growth stocks and that my portfolio was much more weighted to Canada than its current 40% state. I suppose the silver lining is buying American companies now with Canadian dollars if long term we are generally bullish on the U.S dollar or the U.S. economy...
> 
> I'd take thoughts on Cdn companies you think I should be paying closer attention to...


INTC is definitely a great play at these levels. If they can get their execution right on mobile chips they could easily go to $30. 

ARM chips are definitely a problem but I think with Intel's resources they can overcome this.

I'm playing the US markets almost exclusively these days as well because of the CDN dollar.


----------



## m3s

Abha said:


> INTC is definitely a great play at these levels. If they can get their execution right on mobile chips they could easily go to $30.
> 
> ARM chips are definitely a problem but I think with Intel's resources they can overcome this.
> 
> I'm playing the US markets almost exclusively these days as well because of the CDN dollar.


ARM has tripled in the past year while INTC has flatlined for 10...... ARM had the initiative in mobile chips before INTC even knew what a smartphone was. INTC chips are too bulky and power hungry and considering paying ARM royalties just to get into the growing market, and the demand for ARM-based chips *owns ARM

INTC is no play on mobiles from what I know, it's a play on servers or emerging markets which could be a good thing. INTC barely keeps up with the market though..


----------



## Abha

mode3sour said:


> ARM has tripled in the past year while INTC has flatlined for 10...... ARM had the initiative in mobile chips before INTC even knew what a smartphone was. INTC chips are too bulky and power hungry and considering paying ARM royalties just to get into the growing market, and the demand for ARM-based chips *owns ARM
> 
> INTC is no play on mobiles from what I know, it's a play on servers or emerging markets which could be a good thing. INTC barely keeps up with the market though..


I agree with you. I rode the wave up with ARM. That being said, don't underestimate Intel and their massive massive power. 

Remember when everyone and their mother was saying that AMD would slay Intel. 

I should note that I have no positions in Intel and the only portfolio I may purchase it in is my parents retirement accounts.


----------



## Banalanal

INTC has an R&D budget equal to the market cap of its next competitor. No debt, 35% operating margin, 27% ROE, pays a 4% dividend at 10 p/e. It beat analyst expectations by 25% last quarter with record breaking sales. Demand for it's product in PCs is going nowhere, its processors run some Apple computers. And though I don't claim to know the industry well, how can they not be in position to make a presence in mobile chip technology even though they had a late start?

I'll be adding to my position given it's amazing fundamentals and its fall from favor with the greater investment community.


----------



## andrewf

I don't think there are enduring leads in chipmaking. In three years the technology landscape may have changed completely.


----------



## m3s

Banalanal said:


> INTC has an R&D budget equal to the market cap of its next competitor. No debt, 35% operating margin, 27% ROE, pays a 4% dividend at 10 p/e. It beat analyst expectations by 25% last quarter with record breaking sales. Demand for it's product in PCs is going nowhere, its processors run some Apple computers. And though I don't claim to know the industry well, how can they not be in position to make a presence in mobile chip technology even though they had a late start?
> 
> I'll be adding to my position given it's amazing fundamentals and its fall from favor with the greater investment community.


You make a strong case but what good are historical stats for technology? Innovation is key for a tech stock imo and if INTEL has gone from $30 to $20 in a decade what makes you think they'll break out now - when they've been beaten handily to the future of their own industry?

By a late start do you mean they're going to start anytime now? Apple wants someone new to produce ARM chips for them after legal battles with Samsung. So INTEL may get chosen to make ARM chips, paying ARM for the privilege, thanks to Samsung being at war with Apple

Any computer guru that knows bang for buck has always said to use AMD chips hands down. I like to invest in a good rip off, but why hasn't the stock gone up while they dominated that market for so long?


----------



## Abha

mode3sour said:


> You make a strong case but what good are historical stats for technology? Innovation is key for a tech stock imo and if INTEL has gone from $30 to $20 in a decade what makes you think they'll break out now - when they've been beaten handily to the future of their own industry?
> 
> By a late start do you mean they're going to start anytime now? Apple wants someone new to produce ARM chips for them after legal battles with Samsung. So INTEL may get chosen to make ARM chips, paying ARM for the privilege, thanks to Samsung being at war with Apple
> 
> Any computer guru that knows bang for buck has always said to use AMD chips hands down. I like to invest in a good rip off, but why hasn't the stock gone up while they dominated that market for so long?


It's far too early to write Intel's obituary.


----------



## m3s

I totally agree, and it's so hard to find bargains today I want to agree. The past decade is a mess for INTEL stock though while they "dominated" the market, so I can't imagine how they'll do better vs ARM and friends. Better investments elsewhere is what I'm thinking


----------



## Argonaut

Intel should just buy ARM. But they won't, because that makes too much sense.


----------



## Abha

This might not be the thread to discuss their upcoming technologies and innovations but they do have some very promising stuff on the horizon. 

Thunderbolt looks great as do the sandy bridge processors. 

Will it translate to an increase in share price? Too early to tell.


----------



## andrewf

mode3sour said:


> Any computer guru that knows bang for buck has always said to use AMD chips hands down.


There were points in time where AMD had clearly inferior products in terms of price/performance. For a while their mobile processors were power hungry and hot vs intel's.


----------



## Banalanal

10 years ago and the next several years after that it was valued to where I wouldn't want to own it for the reason of not being able to personally justify analysts' growth projections which gave it an average p/e of somewhere around 30. Now it is at 10 and its future doesn't look very gloomy to me, with an amazing balance sheet and dividend fundamentals that are very attractive. For me, I see it as a long term position not asking for much from the stock price if the current dividend growth trend continues. Given their cash flow, no debt, and ridiculous R&D budget, I like my odds and added to my position this morning.


----------



## Jungle

Futures down again today over concerns of the US economy slowing down and possibly going back into recession. 

What is everyone watching or waiting for price wise?

I am waiting on some prices for CNR, BNS, (possible) CM and XIC so go down before buying


----------



## Freedom45

Nothing overly excited, but bolstering my holdings of XDV this morning.


----------



## ddkay

Someone sell me hope


----------



## Addy

ddkay said:


> Someone sell me hope


 (in my best evangelical voice) Have I got a deal for you!


----------



## gibor365

Wondering if anyone buying real return bonds ETF, like XRB or ZRR? They are very strong at current times....


----------



## Betzy

SVM today $10.07 up 5% at 10am


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought a good chunk of Royal Bank for $49.14. Almost at 52 week lows and with a decent dividend its tough to go wrong. I sold the same shares at $53.05 in late July.


----------



## ddkay

Bought Bernanke and myself some drinks


----------



## andrewf

I bet Bernanke feels like doing that this week. He's really between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought some SLV calls today. When silver has a manic up-day it's usually followed by a few more. If the trade doesn't work out, I can just hold the option until October.. the premiums are cheaper than dirt cheap.


----------



## Cal

Had orders for EMA and TD filled today. I was hoping the markets would dip a bit lower to get them filled.


----------



## Potato

Unusually busy week: bought CPA.UN (expecting this to be short term until the take-over), Corning (GLW), and more Indigo (IDG). Sold CHL.A, as much as I hate to.


----------



## Banalanal

This week I've added to INTC RY SLF and PG. Adding to all positions except PG was an initial investment. Greedy when others are fearful right? The fundamentals of all the companies seem strong and I like the long term prospects. The immediate future doesn't look so rosy but hopefully this will be proved a decent move in the long run. I'll hold off on buying until there are some movements down the road.


----------



## Abha

PG (Proctor & Gamble) is a screaming buy at these levels for those of you who value dividend growth stocks.


----------



## donald

Im looking @ (pow) to,prob buy shares tommorow,ive been wanting to ad a insurance co to my portfolio and i think it might be the right time here,(there @ there 52 week low pretty much)i got pg shares,i sure hope(hope and investing....never good lol)that pg is a good vaule,maybe my position is perfect,bought 100 shares about a mth ago.


I got killed recently on buying shares in waste mangement,anyways it might be good vaule here 30 and change,but thats just my op,the company is caught in the recession still but has good things in the pipeline(recycle-e waste,wide moat,fore runner in recycling)soild income stock,my amateur view.


----------



## Abha

Here's an article about Intel vs. ARM for those of you who were discussing it a few days ago

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/07/29/arm-wants-to-wrestle-with-intel/?iid=T_Blogs

I bought more FAS in the hopes that we get a relief rally either tomorrow or Friday. I've got a pretty tight stop so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jungle

Thanks for the tip on PG. I was also looking at Pepsi Co the other day too. Anyone buying before the US jobs report tomorrow?


----------



## gimme_divies

Against my better judgement, I picked up some ConocoPhillips (COP) this morning. I can't handle these what if scenarios of ups and downs. I am sticking to my buy prices that were set with a clear mind.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Added to my index based RESP portfolio with TD e-series.


----------



## Four Pillars

I bought XIU at $17.70 and VEA at $34.13.

Great day in the markets. I hope it falls a lot more.


----------



## el oro

I'll add to oil stocks at $85 wti. There is a gap there acting as a magnet for traders.

Also, I'd advise against starting silver positions. Gold has pulled it up lately but it may have topped today for a revisit to the low 30s. Opened a trade based on this earlier today.


----------



## Abha

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> I'll add to oil stocks at $85 wti. There is a gap there acting as a magnet for traders.
> 
> Also, I'd advise against starting silver positions. Gold has pulled it up lately but it may have topped today for a revisit to the low 30s. Opened a trade based on this earlier today.


Yep. I'm very close to going in ultra bear mode against gold and silver via the inverse ETF's


----------



## Argonaut

Gold and silver are pulling back today which is healthy for a bull. They will be higher by year end. Right now there is a flight to the dollar, but once the US gets into the currency wars again that will change. I certainly wouldn't short precious metals.


----------



## Jungle

Went to do some grocery shopping, came home, noticed the market crashing! so I did some stock shopping. Bought:

100 [email protected] 29.94
60 [email protected]
50 [email protected]
40 [email protected]
117 [email protected]

Combined dividend yield 3.98% 

I wish held before gold, but at these prices, I can't get myself to jump on top of these record high prices.


----------



## Jungle

Thanks Zylon, it's not easy timing the price of stocks. I bought smaller positions today so that if the market goes down another 5-10%, I can just add. THus a little dollar cost averaging.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Zylon, why structure the tranches based on time (month, quarterly, etc.) instead of based on %?
i.e. buy 2nd tranche upon 5% drop, 3rd based only on 10% drop etc.


----------



## Jungle

Might add to XIC if the tsx drops to -450 again today..( lol )


----------



## Kidbrosweets

zylon said:


> Excellent question.
> 
> Even the very best equities can fall victim to black swan events, gov't meddling (think income trusts), departure of top level personnel, change in company philosophy; you name it - it can happen. Tranches based on percentage drop could thus be filled in a matter of days.
> 
> Spreading tranches out based on time allows for the dust to settle after major events and perhaps a new price level is established either lower or higher.
> 
> In the case of ETFs where one company risk is mitigated, percentage based buying would be more tolerable.


great advice and explanation Zylon


----------



## Jungle

Jungle said:


> Might add to XIC if the tsx drops to -450 again today..( lol )



lol TSX hits -470.   I added 150 positions of [email protected]


----------



## marina628

I am 60% cash now ,scared to move lol.Last week was worried about USA but turns out the issue is Europe .


----------



## Four Pillars

Just bought 150 shares of VTI @ $62.37.

Come on markets - keep dropping!


----------



## gimme_divies

Well, I've fully deployed the $173K in cash I had back in January. I know I probably jumped the gun and will see all these buying opportunities pass me by, but I will now watch the dividends roll in and try to focus on those instead of this market insanity. And god help me if companies start cutting their dividends.


----------



## andrewf

I backed up the truck for XIV today at $12.70. Looking at the longer term context, the VIX is seldom above 30 for long. It's volatile, but I'm quite fond of XIV.


----------



## Abha

I hate to bet against KaeJS but I'm betting the jobs report won't be as bad as everyone is thinking and we'll see a modest rise in equities tomorrow.


----------



## larry81

Four Pillars said:


> Just bought 150 shares of VTI @ $62.37.
> 
> Come on markets - keep dropping!


x2 ! Could not buy today because of work but will add more tommorow


----------



## KaeJS

Abha said:


> I hate to bet against KaeJS but I'm betting the jobs report won't be as bad as everyone is thinking and we'll see a modest rise in equities tomorrow.


Lets hope not, bud.

Buying 300 TZA for a quick flip.

I don't think the jobs report can save it, even if it is decent (which i don't think it will be)


----------



## ddkay

I put it one order tonight for 2 long dated (Jan 2013) $60 GLD puts, since the premiums are so cheap. I'm waiting to see what the market will do tomorrow. Some people I know are making ridiculous bets like the Eurozone is going to blow up tomorrow, and others are going all in taking the other end in case QE3 is magically announced and Europe restores peace. I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be another painful day.


----------



## ddkay

Also KaeJS, if you're going to make a directional bet, use put/call options for leverage not margin. 1 contract = 100 shares. Margin is only good if you want to amplify dividend returns. It's dangerous otherwise, and shorting is even more dangerous (practically infinite losses).


----------



## Yudansha

andrewf said:


> I backed up the truck for XIV today at $12.70. Looking at the longer term context, the VIX is seldom above 30 for long. It's volatile, but I'm quite fond of XIV.


For the last year my rule has been: whenever VXX jumps up, buy a bunch of XIV. So far so good. This last week has definitely caught me with the hot potato though. 

I've decided not to sell my XIV (for a large loss) now, but instead wait for the inevitable bounce (even if its the dead feline type) and then unload it for hopefully a lesser loss.

My bond funds are liquidated for extra cash and depending on tomorrow, possibly pick up some more XIV.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Argonaut

Yudansha said:


> My bond funds are liquidated for extra cash and depending on tomorrow, possibly pick up some more XIV.


As much as I'm not a bond guy, that's probably not a great idea. Bonds have been performing excellent in the last week. And if they go down you can just hold for the yield. Very safe. Betting against continued volatility until the all-clear has been given.. not so safe.


----------



## Abha

Yeah I second that. Probably wasn't the best idea to liquidate your bonds, but at least you sold into strength. 

In any case, good luck bargain hunting


----------



## Argonaut

ddkay said:


> I put it one order tonight for 2 long dated (Jan 2013) $60 GLD puts, since the premiums are so cheap. I'm waiting to see what the market will do tomorrow. Some people I know are making ridiculous bets like the Eurozone is going to blow up tomorrow, and others are going all in taking the other end in case QE3 is magically announced and Europe restores peace. I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be another painful day.


Wait, what? You're betting gold goes down lower than $600?

Gold can't lose. Either it gets buoyed slowly as a safe haven investment, or QE3 is announced and it shoots straight to $2000. The only enemy of gold would be a fast-growing economy with high interest rates.

I don't think we'll be seeing that any time soon.


----------



## Causalien

Bought TSLA


----------



## ddkay

I don't think gold will go down to $600, but just in case, I'm using that put as a super cheap ($80) super leveraged ($32k) hedge against the $1.6k of physical I'm holding. Seems like a small price to pay for insurance every ~2.5 years and could potentially make some profit too. I'm thinking if there's ever a correction in gold due to flight to safety in US-T's and the IV gets out of control because of a selloff, the put premiums should rise and have me covered.


----------



## Argonaut

ddkay said:


> I don't think gold will go down to $600, but just in case, I'm using that put as a super cheap ($80) super leveraged ($32k) hedge against the $1.6k of physical I'm holding. Seems like a small price to pay for insurance every ~2.5 years and could potentially make some profit too. I'm thinking if there's ever a correction in gold due to flight to safety in US-T's and the IV gets out of control because of a selloff, the put premiums should rise and have me covered.


That's quite smart actually. Didn't know you were long gold, just thought you were making a very bearish bet. Hedging is looking more and more like a core strategy to me.


----------



## Addy

Put in for XIV 150 @ 12.05


----------



## andrewf

Well, let's see, VIX index is up ~35% from Nov 30, 2010 (XIV commencement date). XIV is still up 25% yesterday (60% outperformance in 9 months) from the same date.

I'm holding all my XIV, and looking to buy more if this spike goes higher. I'll sell/rebalance when VIX is under 18-20. I was keeping enough cash to double my position for a big VIX spike like this. Everything is going as expected.


----------



## Jungle

What does XIV do?


----------



## andrewf

XIV is essentially the opposite of VXX. XIV has a portfolio of short VIX futures for the 1st and 2nd contract month, rolling a portion from the 1st month to the second each day to maintain an effective maturity of 1 month. When VIX goes up, XIV goes down and vice versa. XIV also gains from the contango that destroys VXX. Since the VIX index is mean-reverting, contango/backwardation dominate the long-run performance of XIV/VXX.


----------



## Argonaut

Buy 50 VIX @ 29.44
Sell 50 VIX @ 29.65

This is my favourite trade of the year. Profit of $0.62. I was hoping for a little more volatility, but it didn't happen (yet). Decided to get out while VIX was rebounding.

On a side note, my non-gold portfolio is almost in negative territory for the first time this year. That's been made irrelevant by my S&P put bets, but still. I'm glad I put up those hedgehogs.

EDIT: Could have made a bit more money with VIX, but I don't mind. Still hanging onto the puts waiting to see what happens.


----------



## martinv

andrewf said:


> Since the VIX index is mean-reverting, contango/backwardation dominate the long-run performance of XIV/VXX.


Wow, some of you are a lot smarter than me! I have no idea what this means and most likely never will. 
Sometimes though, not knowing has kept me out of trouble.
I don't know how to play poker,blackjack etc. or even slots which are supposed to be simple but this lack of knowledge has probably been good for my financial health.


----------



## Argonaut

I sold my SPY puts. They were getting so deep in the money that liquidity was becoming a problem. Total return in one week over 100%. I bought another cheaper SPY put as protection closer to the money before I sold.

EDIT: Wow, perfect time to sell. Almost at the bottom. S&P actually rallying now.


----------



## andrewf

VIX hit 39 today. I'm not really sure what the panic is. I'm not feeling it, though.


----------



## sensfan15

Bought BNS

My favourite bank


----------



## el oro

The VIX is pricing in doomsday while the US markets had a reversal day. The TSX is also way off the bottom but not yet in the green. If the TSX does close in the green, there is a good chance of at LEAST a relief rally starting next week and possibly a medium term bottom. 

I definitely wouldn't be short the main markets into the weekend if these big reversals hold. Also note the MONSTROUS volume on the TSX today. Everyone and their mom was buying/selling today. In my opinion, the weak hands couldn't take it anymore and sold a bunch, possibly even shorting. The pros and seasoned types closed shorts and/or added/started long positions.

I added oil stocks today as planned.


----------



## humble_pie

_" I added oil stocks today as planned." _

good.


----------



## Argonaut

$1600 Gold by 2011 said:


> The pros and seasoned types closed shorts.


Colour me a pro for at least one day. My SPY puts had a day low of 9.95 and a day high of 15.08. I put in a limit sell order of 15 and it got filled. Sometimes it's nice to be lucky.


----------



## Mockingbird

andrewf said:


> VIX hit 39 today...


Joined you earlier on the short side.

MB


----------



## ddkay

Bought some Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. (LEHMQ), these guys know what they're doing


----------



## stephenheath

I bought a bit more HEX, read about it on this thread, thought it would be good to gamble with a small portion of my portfolio, and with the price decrease thought it seemed like a good time to add a tiny bit more.


----------



## el oro

Well the tsx reversal didn't materialize. Also, the monstrous volume I saw turned out to be an error. Too bad.


----------



## sensfan15

I'm wondering if maybe I should have held on to my cash. Bought BNS earlier. But I know I can't time the market. Good solid conservative bank stock with int'l exposure. Will happily allow the dividend to roll in quarterly, hopefully growing over time!


----------



## Jungle

Don't fee bad. I was trying to max my TFSA before all this crazy stuff happend, putting in 7K in the last few months... ugh. Best to keep dollar cost averging. 


We bought BNS at 52 yesterday. Just wait for it to go down like $5-10/ share and add a position.


----------



## davext

smartest thing I did this year was take $15,000 out of my trading account and give it to my fiance to put into an Achieva Financial account.

Cash is one of the only safe place to be although I find XSB.TO - short term bonds, pretty safe too in a down market but not so great when the market is good.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

I spent six figures today on a variety of buys. VTI, VWO, VEA, etc. I've had a ton of cash for a while waiting for some corrections. Happy buying stuff at >10% discount from 52 week highs. Got the VTI at just over the days low which makes me happy.  Still have about 25% cash in case the corrections continue. If they do I will still be happy I bought at a discount to earlier in the year.

Then its time to sit back and wait for rebalancing as needed but less of the daily microscope on my accounts. 25 years to go.


----------



## blin10

Ihatetaxes said:


> I spent six figures today on a variety of buys. VTI, VWO, VEA, etc. I've had a ton of cash for a while waiting for some corrections. Happy buying stuff at >10% discount from 52 week highs. Got the VTI at just over the days low which makes me happy.  Still have about 25% cash in case the corrections continue. If they do I will still be happy I bought at a discount to earlier in the year.
> 
> Then its time to sit back and wait for rebalancing as needed but less of the daily microscope on my accounts. 25 years to go.


you're a brave man... if not a secret what did you pick up?


----------



## w0nger

increased my position in DAY.TO at $8.25 ... at this price the shares yield over 7% ... it was a good average down of my previous position which i bought at $9.31 a couple months ago...


----------



## gibor365

Today the best dividend performers on NA market are tobbaco and health care... was thinking yesterday to add position in PM, MO, ABT or to open new in RAI.... but just couldn't , got so scared


----------



## Abha

I bought more PM for my parents account. You can't go wrong with that stock. 

MO is a really good buy as well as they will split off their alcoholic division eventually so you'll get free shares in that.

Pepsi, Intel, Proctor and Gamble are all solid companies to buy right now for your retirement accounts and/or dividend portfolios.

That being said, please do your own due diligence


----------



## Cal

andrewf said:


> VIX hit 39 today. I'm not really sure what the panic is. I'm not feeling it, though.


Not feeling it either.

Bought CM and XSP today.


----------



## Eder

I'm still waiting ... I want more RY and to open a position in Suncor but my gut tells me that I have lots of time to buy at these levels...I bet till October, so I will wait at least a few weeks and see if we have another 10% drop in us.


----------



## dubmac

I bought 200 CYH today @ 15.11. Only to see it drop to 14.75, then rebound to 15.17.
I wasn't as anxious during (so far) during this last correction. Many of you have emphasized the importance of having an asset mix that allows one to sleep well at night, and I have been! Maybe I'm just getting used to all of the volatility


----------



## Jungle

There is no positive news for Monday now that s&p downgraded us credt.


----------



## Abha

Jungle said:


> There is no positive news for Monday now that s&p downgraded us credt.


Don't count on the market crashing on Monday. I suspect that much like the job reports today, the pessimism was baked into the sell off this week.

My suspicion leads me to believe that this was known ahead of time by some banks and hedge funds which is why we sold off on Thursday. Just a theory, as I have no way of confirming or proving this.


----------



## ddkay

I could have told you it was going to happen weeks/months ago (and I did, and I posted when I moved to mostly all cash). These guys are paid to rate, or they're out of business. Their decision is mostly based on political risk.

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/spf/pdf/fixedincome/KR_sovereign_APrimer_Eng.pdf

Why the S&P downgrade was delayed


----------



## Causalien

Abha said:


> Don't count on the market crashing on Monday. I suspect that much like the job reports today, the pessimism was baked into the sell off this week.
> 
> My suspicion leads me to believe that this was known ahead of time by some banks and hedge funds which is why we sold off on Thursday. Just a theory, as I have no way of confirming or proving this.


This actually changes things. Contagion is never baked in because it is a hard interpretation that some funds needs AAA rated securities for certain assets. I wonder if all the bank's in US will suddenly lose half of their tier 1 common equity and will have to raise money by issuing stocks. 

This is one of those unintended consequence event that will not fully be known until a week after. I say. Get ready to a lost decade à la Japan.

*edit of course the US government decided to go to the route I mentioned previously and said that US debt can still be considered AAA for regulatory reasons. This is a non-contagion event.

For risk-based capital purposes, the risk weights for Treasury securities and other securities issued or guaranteed by the U.S. government, government agencies, and government-sponsored entities will not change. The treatment of Treasury securities and other securities issued or guaranteed by the U.S. government, government agencies, and government-sponsored entities under other federal banking agency regulations, including, for example, the Federal Reserve Board’s Regulation W, will also be unaffected.


----------



## ddkay

Here's what you have to worry about next:
France going from AAA to AA+
Italy going from Aa2 to A1
At least 5 Eurozone countries defaulting within the next 3 months

I think I'll be buying some US-T bonds on Monday


----------



## KaeJS

Abha said:


> Don't count on the market crashing on Monday.


Disagree.

As far as for what I am buying that isnt a short,

I am watching SLF.TO like a _HAWK_

Waiting for that to dip below $25. It hit $25.02 yesterday.

Can't wait.

SLF at $25 = 5.76% yield.
SLF at $24 = 6% yield.


----------



## Abha

You guys do realize that the S & P are just a division owned by Mcgraw Hill.

They have an atrocious track record (look at 2007 - 2009) and a very strange methodology in calculating these type of things.

How can anyone sit there and say that the US is worthy of a downgrade to AA+ while France which has a far higher debt per capita ratio than the US sits with an AAA rating. 

My second point turns to the Japanese and their investment vehicles. They were downgraded several years ago and they are still a haven for many investors. 

Thirdly, the US Government has come out and said the status quo will remain and are essentially ignoring the downgrade. I am also reading in several research reports that they are pressuring S & P behind the scenes to revise their conclusion. 

The only thing that the S & P have done is highlighted what many of us here already know...that the US is in trouble and its going to take more than a debt ceiling increase to fix their economic and fiscal ailments.

In any case, I don't own a crystal ball but I don't expect a market crash.


----------



## Four Pillars

Abha said:


> The only thing that the S & P have done is highlighted what many of us here already know...that the US is in trouble and its going to take more than a debt ceiling increase to fix their economic and fiscal ailments.


Exactly - for better or worse, nothing has changed with American financials since last week - same debt, same unemployment, same everything - only the S&P rating changed.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Abha said:


> You guys do realize that the S & P are just a division owned by Mcgraw Hill.
> 
> They have an atrocious track record (look at 2007 - 2009) and a very strange methodology in calculating these type of things.


The ratings agencies have a lot to answer for - including a running streak of incompetence since about 2006.
First the mortgage debts and all its rainbow colored derivatives.
Next the European debts.

They are, at best, a trailing indicator of the entities they rate.
At worst, they are incompetent and outright irrelevant.
The other two jokers - Moodys & Fitch - are just tail waggers of the lead dawg.

Markets quite possibly will crash early next week as a result of this downgrade.
However, that doesn't change the US' ability to pay or not pay its debt.

The risk for debt holders is not whether the US or the EU will pay its debt or not...the risk is what will the debt be worth even if paid back.


----------



## ddkay

The downgrade doesn't change anything we already know, that's also why it was completely justified. Have you ever done a credit analysis on sovereign debt? Political risk (Boehner refuses to raise taxes, the structure of the newly created super committee makes it difficult to raise taxes, Tea Party wants to default) is a completely valid reason for a credit downgrade. Yes, the rating agencies screwed up badly during the housing bubble, and if anything, there should be more rating agencies to have prevented that from happening. The government telling them to reverse their rating really nullifies the purpose of their existence, it's also preposterous. When was the last time Greece was successful at upgrading their rating just by demanding it? Sovereign ratings come out on a weekly schedule, Italy is likely to get downgraded next week, then France. If the EFSF backstops Italy, Germany could get downgraded too. If anything, hopefully the legal-mechanical consequences of these downgrades wake up politicians so they find an actual, sustainable solution to these debt problems instead of continuously kicking the can.


----------



## gibor365

So, anyone buying TVIX, VIXY....or may be opposite XIV?


----------



## al42

I took the plunge on SLF yesterday for a few hundred shares @ $25.25,
Probably too early but it looked good with the recent Q2 report.
If it goes below $24.5 I will add a few hundred more shares and if it goes below $23.00 I will add a few hundred more.







KaeJS said:


> Disagree.
> 
> As far as for what I am buying that isnt a short,
> 
> I am watching SLF.TO like a _HAWK_
> 
> Waiting for that to dip below $25. It hit $25.02 yesterday.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> SLF at $25 = 5.76% yield.
> SLF at $24 = 6% yield.


----------



## KaeJS

al42 said:


> I took the plunge on SLF yesterday for a few hundred shares @ $25.25,
> Probably too early but it looked good with the recent Q2 report.
> If it goes below $24.5 I will add a few hundred more shares and if it goes below $23.00 I will add a few hundred more.


That Q2 report blew **** out of the water. 

I wish I had more money to play with. I will probably purchase 100, then wait and see how things go, then purchase another 100 when necessary. $5k is a lot for me, though.


----------



## Abha

KaeJS said:


> That Q2 report blew **** out of the water.
> 
> I wish I had more money to play with. I will probably purchase 100, then wait and see how things go, then purchase another 100 when necessary. $5k is a lot for me, though.


Lots of interest in Sun Life. Interesting. I'll have to do some research and look at this at some point next week.


----------



## al42

Might pick up some MFC tomorrow or Tuesday after market gets hammered.
MFC should get hammered as much or more than the overall market, might get it in the high to mid 12's.
I will trade MFC because of the low yield but SLF is a keeper.

All Middle East markets down 4-5% yesterday and today.
Not a very good sign of whats coming tomorrow!!









Abha said:


> Lots of interest in Sun Life. Interesting. I'll have to do some research and look at this at some point next week.


----------



## Abha

al42 said:


> Might pick up some MFC tomorrow or Tuesday after market gets hammered.
> MFC should get hammered as much or more than the overall market, might get it in the high to mid 12's.
> I will trade MFC because of the low yield but SLF is a keeper.
> 
> All Middle East markets down 4-5% yesterday and today.
> Not a very good sign of whats coming tomorrow!!


Those markets are overweight oil and energy. I would bet that we won't be anywhere near a 4 - 5% drop tomorrow.


----------



## Addy

Just put in for another 100 XIV @ 10.00. 52 week low. I bought 150 @ 12.05 last week.


----------



## Four Pillars

Just bought

XIU @ $16.83 
VEA @ $32.50 
VTI @ $59.26 

I did the identical purchases as I did last Thursday and today's prices are all about 5% lower. 

The sale continues...


----------



## andrewf

This was a rather unusual correction, I think. It strains credulity that the world collectively changed their minds about the future _quite_ this quickly. We're down something like 18% in a week or two.


It'll be interesting to see how severe this correction ends up being. I don't mind either way, as I have a high savings rate and I like discounted assets.


----------



## Sampson

Four Pillars said:


> The sale continues...


I'm starting to get tempted to dip into the emergency fund a bit... must mean markets still have a long way to go. 

3 months is as good as 6, in terms of reserve cash right?


----------



## Jungle

If you have no consumer debt you can just use a loc in case of an emergency then just save up some liquid cash after.


----------



## Homerhomer

Purchased small lots of DE and ITW, the price paid was already lower than I had established few months ago as an entry point.

Still thinking there will be better opportunities down the road, this doesn't feel the same as last summer and more like a serious freefall we had starting Nov 08, one of the main differences between then and now is that lots of investors were expecting it and there is lots of cash on the sidelines, 08 was more of a surprise, on the other hand global debt issues may actually be more serious than subprime.

I think I will wait another week or so before next purchase.


----------



## rookie

last friday, i jumped in with last 2 years of RESPs for 2 kids!!! still sitting with lots of cash. i may wait for a couple of weeks more before entering...


----------



## blin10

pwe, erf, x, do, ffiv, pgh, cpg for now


----------



## Four Pillars

Sampson said:


> I'm starting to get tempted to dip into the emergency fund a bit... must mean markets still have a long way to go.
> 
> 3 months is as good as 6, in terms of reserve cash right?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Assetologist

*Tef*

A nibble of tef today. It will taste better after the first dividend I think


----------



## w0nger

just added more DAY and HEX in my TFSA.... averaging down my existing position. Might consider adding to GE as the price just keeps dropping... sold out of my emerging market mutual fund and bought VEA. Added a little to my td-series mutual funds... but thinking that it's about time to convert them all into ETFs this week...


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Taking deep breaths and bought more of VTI, RY, XPF, DEM.


----------



## humble_pie

assetolo - watch out for that tef - you may have the stock in an account where it's exempt from US withholding tax ie in rrsp - but - there is a vicious spanish withholding tax of 35% that you. are. going. to. pay.

yes, it's true.

some people dance around this by selling stock prior to X date & re-buying immediately or soon thereafter, ie they are seeking to capture most of the dividend as capital gains. This strategy is a bit iffy as you know. Fortunately for these practitioners the tef dividend is only semi-annual, ie they only have to smoke dance twice.


----------



## al42

Picked up the following today on SALE hopefully.

RY @48.00
MFC @12.35 
and
CSH.UN @6.95

I have an order in for SLF @ 24.00 but it hasn't been filled yet...maybe soon?


----------



## Mockingbird

Buying into close. Looking for relief rally.

MB


----------



## Assetologist

MGA-T @0.30 as a trader stock


----------



## Addy

al42 said:


> I have an order in for SLF @ 24.00 but it hasn't been filled yet...maybe soon?


Whats the attraction with Sun Life? I've read it mentioned a few times lately.


----------



## Homerhomer

Abha said:


> I would bet that we won't be anywhere near a 4 - 5% drop tomorrow.


You are a great contra indicator, I will be watching your posts more closely from now on


----------



## al42

Great 2nd QTR. numbers
Low p/e around 8
Nice Dividend close to 6%
Never cut the Divy in 08 - 09.

And I started a position @25.25 with the intensions of adding 
when and if it got to 24 and will do it again if it goes to 23.









Addy said:


> Whats the attraction with Sun Life? I've read it mentioned a few times lately.


----------



## martinv

Bought the following:
DAY @ 7.61 Daylight Energy Ltd. 8% dividend
ECA @ 23.50 EnCana 3% dividend
CSF @ 9.11 Cash Store Financial 5% dividend

and yes, they are all lower now.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 SLF.TO as I thought the markets may start to stabilize. Apparently I was wrong.

Might sell it tomorrow at a loss, just to avoid further loss. Buy it back again when I see some green.


----------



## donald

Im waiting on 2,if cvx(chevron gets into the 80s)im going to add,i so want to get in on apple,Td is almost below 70!i know the financials are the dog house but there shares are getting cheap,for good reason,just waffling on maybe a new position with bns.........bank of america is dirt dirt cheap(ultra long)


----------



## ddkay

Why does everyone have a hard on for SunLife Insurance? There was a thread about it here and I gave a dozen reasons it's a crappy company. Too much exposure to US real estate through MBS and CDS and CDOs. Guess what happens in a recession.. more defaults. Good luck with SLF.


----------



## KaeJS

I like it because it is relatively cheap now (as is everything), it pays a 6% dividend, is bringing in decent revenues, and has foreign exposure.


----------



## Abha

Homerhomer said:


> You are a great contra indicator, I will be watching your posts more closely from now on


You should never follow my advice. I jump in and out of positions within minutes.

Today I started shorting the market when Obama was late for his press conference. I figured that he was probably calling his broker for advice.

Played my favourite short pair TZA + FAZ.

That being said, my long term accounts look like they were hit with a nuclear bomb. I am down so much in Ford & Goldman Sachs it's not even worth my time to check those accounts anymore.

Sadly a small lottery position I hold (LLNW) was also decimated after hours because of a bad earnings report.

Oh well. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## donald

Abha,how closely are you watching apple right now?I know your a bull on them,are they number 1 on your hit list?im just curious?Are you looking at xom and cvx @ this time too?longs.


----------



## gibor365

I'm watching tobacco stocks like RAI, PM, MO.... they have nice yield and defensive (just not for days like this Monday). Also, in tough times ppl smoke more (myself is an example )


----------



## Banalanal

Is TD a buy as a long term core CDN holding? Are you bullish over the next 15 years? Is it one of Canada's top 5 best companies, favourite core holdings to buy at a discount? Approaching 52 week low...


----------



## Abha

donald said:


> Abha,how closely are you watching apple right now?I know your a bull on them,are they number 1 on your hit list?im just curious?Are you looking at xom and cvx @ this time too?longs.


Very closely. 

Now is not the time to jump in, but when I do I am going to make a huge bet on it. Maybe even so much as a 30 - 40% weighting.

I honestly believe this may be the last time we see Apple in the 300's. It's a steal using fundamental analysis and its a great bargain using growth metrics.

There is more downside to be had though. We've crashed through all support levels.

I am watching XOM but I think there are better plays to be had. XOM would be a terrific buy and hold. Aside from that, I've been adding Phillip Morris like a lunatic.


----------



## Mockingbird

Geez, nice moves at night.

630pt swing in Dow futures
69pt swing in Spoos
126pt swing in Nas
CAD at par.

MB


----------



## riamo

keep buying broad based indicies..got 30 year time frame..i wish i had the time to research stocks but i dont so i'm left with doing the boring thing


----------



## gibor365

Added some PM at $65.75


----------



## jamesbe

Bought some D.UN yesterday for a long hold for the dividend. Paid $28.20 and it's up to $29.90, making me rethink the long term hold LOL.


----------



## Assetologist

Pg-n @ 59.10
cco-t @ 20.5


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> Buying into close. Looking for relief rally.
> 
> MB


Exiting 75% of yesterday's long positions into close.

MB


----------



## Assetologist

Mockingbird said:


> Exiting 75% of yesterday's long positions into close.
> 
> MB


Those were short longs!


----------



## gibor365

TZA is almost 35% spread today and finishing 20% down...hope KaeJS was able to sell it....

In the morning wanted to buy CPG but got too scary....and it went up more than 5% ...........


----------



## Mockingbird

Assetologist said:


> Those were short longs!


Exits were a predetermined target based on S&P.
Retraced much faster than anticipated.

MB


----------



## gibor365

Looks like today will be a big rally in Japan and Korea...


----------



## donald

What a relief to see the markets being bought again,that was a long week and a half waiting for a bounce,were so fragile now though....any negitive bloody news and you know,could be a fast up though,in the words of #81 "get your popcorn ready" 

who needs hollywood dramas when your invested lol....kinda like the vanguard ad lol.


----------



## Eder

I dont think the downtrend has changed...we'll have lots more gut check days ahead in the next few months.
Although I have a lot of cash to deploy I didnt buy anything in the last few weeks. I think the way the market is swinging it's best for me to sit this out.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> I dont think the downtrend has changed...we'll have lots more gut check days ahead in the next few months.
> Although I have a lot of cash to deploy I didnt buy anything in the last few weeks. I think the way the market is swinging it's best for me to sit this out.


The problem is you can sit out for too long


----------



## Drakestar

so, i've mainly got some TD e-series mutual funds.

with watching this thread intently over the past few months...I do have an interest in starting to pick up some individual stocks.

when I checked out TDWaterhouse, if I have 50,000 in there (i don't have that) the trades are $10 each, but less than 50k, they are 29.

am I best just to stay with the e-series until I have 50k and then move that over to TDW for the reduced trade fee and start going after the etf's and individual stocks?

hope this isn't the wrong thread. thanks!


----------



## Assetologist

Drakestar, most things in life are negotiable and I suspect the if you are an established TD client and you have been growing your assets through savings in TD accounts and you tell (in person) the TDW representative that you really want to open a TDW account with $9.95 trades but you do not YET reach their threshold so you are going to open a Questrade account ($4.95) for the lower trade fees, they very well may make an exception in order to keep your growing assets at TDW.

There really is no harm in asking and if you don't ask you definitely will not get the lower (and reasonable/competitive) fees.

Give it a try.


----------



## al42

ddkay said:


> Why does everyone have a hard on for SunLife Insurance? There was a thread about it here and I gave a dozen reasons it's a crappy company. Too much exposure to US real estate through MBS and CDS and CDOs. Guess what happens in a recession.. more defaults. Good luck with SLF.


another View...

Sun Life Financial (SLF) reported (fd) Q2/11 EPS of $0.68 under IFRS. Operating EPS (fd) was reported at $0.73, up 11% from adjusted operating EPS of $0.66 per share in the same quarter last year. Operating EPS this quarter excludes a $0.05 dilutive impact (under IFRS reporting) of convertible securities (SLEECs). Underlying operating EPS, excluding a portion of the Items of Note listed below, was in our estimation $0.71 per share or $0.01 below our estimate but well above consensus.


From an operating perspective, SLF reported strong earnings from its U.S. operations which is very encouraging. Asia reported a 25% increase in net income driven by lower new business strain. Canada reported strong earnings driven by a better investment performance. SLF’s asset manager (MFS) had a strong quarter with net operating income up 40% Y/Y driven by a 31% Y/Y increase in AUM and solid net sales. Operating ROE was 12.0% versus 13.5% last quarter and 8.0% last year.


Our 2011 EPS forecast has been maintained at $2.90. This forecast assumes little change in long-term U.S. Treasury yields and a small 5% improvement in the outlook for equities. It should be noted that under the new IFRS accounting rules which took affect this quarter, earnings could be more volatile than in previous quarters.


Our 2012 EPS estimate has been maintained at $3.15 which assumes no change in long-term U.S. Treasury yields and a modest increase in equities. The dividend payout ratio approximates 50% and 46% of our 2011EPS our 2012 EPS estimates respectively. SLF is well capitalized and the dividend at current levels is considered very safe, however, investors should not expect a dividend increase until perhaps 2012.


We have maintained our recommendation as a BUY.


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> Exiting 75% of yesterday's long positions into close.
> 
> MB


Remainder trail-stopped out at open at the break of 1150 Spoos.
Long positions initiated at the close. Will hedge overnight if needs to be.

MB


----------



## el oro

Spent the rest of my cash this morning but luckily I have a high savings rate like some others here. Now at 40% gold, 60% energy (mostly oily stocks). I'm looking forward to selling into golds parabolic rise! Maybe somewhere in the 2:1 to 4:1, Dow:Gold. Currently ~6:1.


----------



## humble_pie

al42 re sunl life: a quote from an analyst - especially this kind of dull stodgy review - is meaningless unless the analyst is not only identified but his firm's connections with the subject stock are stated, as they will be in the original document. IE is analyst's firm an underwriter; or has his firm provided investment advice to company within the past 12 months ...


----------



## al42

Yes I agree, sorry about that...I see now that the analyst and the firm didn't paste when I copied it. I got it from Google Finance and I went back to see if I could get the name but it seems to be gone now? If I find it again I will post it.








humble_pie said:


> al42 re sunl life: a quote from an analyst - especially this kind of dull stodgy review - is meaningless unless the analyst is not only identified but his firm's connections with the subject stock are stated, as they will be in the original document. IE is analyst's firm an underwriter; or has his firm provided investment advice to company within the past 12 months ...


----------



## gibor365

Came accross "Playing Inverse Volatility for Easy Gains".
http://seekingalpha.com/article/286625-playing-inverse-volatility-for-easy-gains

when I did my own research before, i came to the same conclusion...
Thoughts?


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Purchased small lots of DE and ITW, the price paid was already lower than I had established few months ago as an entry point.
> 
> .


Sold DE for 7% gain, for all I know DJ can be down 500 points tomorrow (or even today for that matter) so I am happy with a profit in my pocket.


----------



## Argonaut

VIX is down 9% year to date, even with the recent spike. XIV is down 20% year to date. Why not short both of these? Ignoring the obvious tracking errors, at the very least, you are profiting from the high expense ratios. Am I right? On the assumption that volatility will decrease over time, one could short XIV in a smaller portion but as a hedge.


----------



## webber22

Add to holdings of Boston Pizza BPF.UN. Quarterly results were impressive and the dividend was raised 10% to yield 8.6%


----------



## andrewf

That's one strategy. Someone looked into it, and it seems like it is pretty thin gruel. You have to rebalance frequently, and you might get caught with your pants down if there is a big move. If VXX doubles, XIV only falls by about 50%. You make 0.5x on short XIV and lose 1x on short VXX for a net loss of 0.5x your position size. Ouch. VXX is also hard to borrow, so you can't count on being able to adjust your short position whenever you want.

XIV has some nice features over shorting VXX:
-risk control. XIV can go to zero, but your loss is limited
-you can hold it in a registered account
-it's liquid. VXX is hard to borrow.

I would buy long term VXX puts rather than shorting, personally. If you roll them out and down well-before expiry, the (considerable) cost of the put can be mitigated. This way your potential loss is controlled.

VXX is down 9% YTD, but the VIX is up 147% year to date. Indeed, in the 15 or so months since the flash crash, the VIX is up about 9%, but VXX is down over 75%. XIV hasn't been around since then, but XIV is the horse I'd want to back in that race.


----------



## gibor365

andrewf said:


> XIV has some nice features over shorting VXX:
> -risk control. XIV can go to zero, but your loss is limited


Didn't get how it can go to 0  ? IMHO it can happen only if VIX goes to infinity....

as per chart all VIX spikes sooner or later (max 3-4 months) going down to 25-30 range


----------



## andrewf

Going to zero is very unlikely, but it could happen if the VIX doubles or triples in a single trading session. This has never happened, but it could. You'll never lose more than what you paid for the units.


----------



## gibor365

andrewf said:


> Going to zero is very unlikely, but it could happen if the VIX doubles or triples in a single trading session. This has never happened, but it could. You'll never lose more than what you paid for the units.


I see....but I think that in order for VIX to double or triple, S&P should fall like 70-80% in one day.... or I'm wrong?


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> Remainder trail-stopped out at open at the break of 1150 Spoos.
> Long positions initiated at the close. Will hedge overnight if needs to be.
> 
> MB


My initial target reached with Spoos. Liquidating 50% of positions.

MB


----------



## andrewf

VIX is related to the implied volatility of S&P500 options. So, if expectations of volatility increase and options premiums rise, the VIX can increase even if the S&P500 is flat.


----------



## gibor365

andrewf said:


> VIX is related to the implied volatility of S&P500 options. So, if expectations of volatility increase and options premiums rise, the VIX can increase even if the S&P500 is flat.


OIC
.. and what your feelings tell you, will VIX drop under 25 in one-two months?


----------



## andrewf

I think it's probable, but it's hard to say with certainty. If that happens, it should be enough to bring XIV back to 13.50. I expect a longer term move to sub-20 levels.


----------



## gibor365

andrewf said:


> I think it's probable, but it's hard to say with certainty. If that happens, it should be enough to bring XIV back to 13.50. I expect a longer term move to sub-20 levels.


Even with a longer term, now XIV around $10 , if it's going back to 13.5, profit more than 30%, I'm ready to wait for it even 1 year or more


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> My initial target reached with Spoos. Liquidating 50% of positions.
> 
> MB


Spoos target reached. Closing out another 25%.
Final target below 1220.

MB


----------



## gibor365

Mockingbird said:


> Spoos target reached. Closing out another 25%.
> Final target below 1220.
> 
> MB


What is it "Spoos"?


----------



## Mockingbird

Sorry.. S&P 500 Futures.

MB


----------



## gibor365

Could anybody please explain if below good or bad for T-N stock?

"AT&T Sells $5 Billion of Bonds to Help Fund Repayment of Maturing Debt".
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...g-facing-3-25-billion-of-2011-maturities.html


----------



## KaeJS

Depends how you look at it.

They borrowed money to pay off previously borrowed money.

You can look at it as bad, in the sense that they did not pay off their debt with earned money, but instead more borrowed money.

OR,

You can look at it as good, that the company sees growth in future prospects, and that they are addressing their debt situation.

They have 3.25 Billion in debt to pay back this year.

In my opinion, I would consider it more noise than anything, but my first instinct would be to call it worse before it was better.


----------



## ddkay

Bought Jan 2012 $15 strike puts on Citigroup


----------



## Abha

gibor said:


> Could anybody please explain if below good or bad for T-N stock?
> 
> "AT&T Sells $5 Billion of Bonds to Help Fund Repayment of Maturing Debt".
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...g-facing-3-25-billion-of-2011-maturities.html


It's excellent. It's a maturing company getting an absurdly low interest rate on their bonds and they can mange their debts more effectively.

I read a research report the other day highlighting how sprint is killing them in the LTE framework across the country so AT&T really needs to step up their game.


----------



## Argonaut

I tried to short CTE @ 3.50 on the Nasdaq today, another Chinese fraud company. Broker wouldn't let me, probably no shares to short.

Price is now 2.90.


----------



## Abha

Argonaut said:


> I tried to short CTE @ 3.50 on the Nasdaq today, another Chinese fraud company. Broker wouldn't let me, probably no shares to short.
> 
> Price is now 2.90.


yeah. I tried to short this sucker as well...no dice

On to the next China fraud....


----------



## blin10

man, steel companies take it on a chin


----------



## fatcat

> It's excellent. It's a maturing company getting an absurdly low interest rate on their bonds and they can mange their debts more effectively.


 +1 ... seems like a good idea to borrow money at today's very low rates to pay off higher rate debt ... looks like got a low rate balance transfer for their credit card !


----------



## KaeJS

! 

I didn't even _think_ about the difference in interest rates.

Wow. How did I not catch that?


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> Spoos target reached. Closing out another 25%.
> Final target below 1220.
> 
> MB


Last 25% trail stopped out at the break of 1150.

MB


----------



## gibor365

Anyone shorting something?


----------



## Argonaut

I've been buying puts for the last month and it has worked out well. But all bets are off until Jackson Hole except gold. I don't know whether to sell my GLD call tomorrow and protect my profit or just hang on. Decisions.


----------



## KaeJS

*zylon*

I chose my chart before I looked at which chart was what.
I chose chart number 3, which happened to be bonds lol.
(XRB.TO)

The reason I chose that chart as the best place to put your money is because it looked like the most stable. It was not in a bearish position, not overly bullish that could turn bearish like the gold chart looks, and not extremely choppy like the last chart.

Interesting little game. Thanks zylon.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> *zylon*
> 
> I chose my chart before I looked at which chart was what.
> I chose chart number 3, which happened to be bonds lol.
> (XRB.TO)
> 
> The reason I chose that chart as the best place to put your money is because it looked like the most stable. It was not in a bearish position, not overly bullish that could turn bearish like the gold chart looks, and not extremely choppy like the last chart.
> 
> Interesting little game. Thanks zylon.


The problem with XRB that in 2008 recession in was down aboyt 20%
...
but this year it's performing very good, ZRR even better


----------



## humble_pie

hey zylon thank you for the charts & the special touch of whimsy.

i was going to write how surprising to see gold & bonds mimicking each other's trajectory esp during the past 18 months, when i noticed that these are real return bonds. So maybe not surprising after all.

ps but surely rr bonds like all bonds have a cap, i mean when yield gets to zero how much higher can bonds go ... & if bonds have a cap then does gold as well ...


----------



## Abha

I bought a starter position in HPQ - 500 shares.

Too much carnage here, which I love.


----------



## Argonaut

The only thing going against gold right now is the price. All of the fundamentals favour owning it. Unfortunately panic buying begets panic selling. When its purchasing power gets skewed that would be time to reevaluate. Like a 100oz bar buying a luxury home. When will the bull market end? Maybe when 1oz of gold buys the entire Dow Jones, who knows.

As to HPQ, I think I was mulling buying a put yesterday around closing time. Wasn't more than a quick thought, but enough to make me curse today. Damnit.


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> The only thing going against gold right now is the price. All of the fundamentals favour owning it. Unfortunately panic buying begets panic selling.


lately I was watching CGL, wanted to buy on pull back, but it goes higher and higher....
With my luck it will crash if I buy it


----------



## larry81

Abha said:


> I bought a starter position in HPQ - 500 shares.
> 
> Too much carnage here, which I love.


pondering the same move...


----------



## Betzy

Bought 100 TD 71.258 just before closing today.


----------



## Eder

The banks all got a 2-3% dividend boost today...I dont know what I'm waiting for...but I think I have time.


----------



## Cal

MIght pick up some more TD..... couple of weeks ago, I couldn't have dreamed that I might be able to by some for less than $70 a share.


----------



## peterk

I don't like "trading" but given my decision to not add any more cash into stocks at the moment, I felt compelled to buy CAT and sold SBS to make the purchase. Hopefully I made the right move..


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Added to SU and NBD holdings recently. They were down 1/3 and 1/2 respectively from highs of the past while.

hboy43


----------



## webber22

News came out that Steve Jobs stepped down as CEO of Apple, to be COB only

His resignation letter

http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/08/24/fallen-apple-steve-jobs-resigns/


----------



## Causalien

Bought warrant class A

BAC.WS.A (Or BAC-WT-A on other platforms)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded KERX. As usual, this stock has never let me down, but I do NOT recommend anyone trying it that does not follow the business like a hawk. 

My best same-day trade to date for a biotech stock under $5!


----------



## Abha

Toronto.gal said:


> Traded KERX. As usual, this stock has never let me down, but I do NOT recommend anyone trying it that does not follow the business like a hawk.
> 
> My best same-day trade to date for a biotech stock under $5!


Welcome back and good trade.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks Abha!

Usually I'm pretty content with 3% or 4% for short trades, but 11% increase in the 1st 1/2 hour of trading was great & I traded it twice today & might go for a third one! Those that follow the stock would know why today the volume/share increased substantially.

Likewise, hope your trades have done well, especially since the US downgrade [the above stock had dipped to $2.98 purely because of it]. 

For those with cash, this month was great for trading/buying/averaging down. Buy/hold/sell/prosper.


----------



## webber22

Toronto.gal, I see you came close to a trade mark infringement with your comment "Buy/hold/sell/prosper"



*Buy, hold, prosper* .......*Belguy™ ©2011*


----------



## Toronto.gal

2 funny webber, thanks for the good chuckle.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Looks like today I'll finally be able to sell the RBY shares I bought back in June for $3.70; in pre-market hours shares are $4.55 [ as usual, will keep some shares financed with profit].

Waited a long time [as I had intended this to be a day-trade], but wait has paid off. 

edit: just traded KERX again!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded GBG [US/CND]. 

*Zylon:* don't say I didn't warn u. I can almost retire now.


----------



## humble_pie

hard to believe it's never been mentioned in this forum; but the originator of that Buy Hold & Prosper phrase is always reported to be well-known toronto fund manager michael lee chin.


----------



## andrewf

I've now sold most of my equity allocation. Sold VEU, VTI and RWR yesterday.


----------



## Jungle

Why?


----------



## andrewf

I use a timing system based on end of month moving averages. The timing trigger only went off on Aug 2. Thankfully the market moved back, but it could have been worse. I'll buy back at the end of September if these move higher.


----------



## larry81

All market timer should spend a few minuted playing with the following:

https://personal.vanguard.com/us/insights/investingtruths/investing-truth-about-emotion


----------



## andrewf

They should feed Nikkei data into that model and it might tell a different story. That's something buy-and-holders should think about: can I lose 50% of my equity permanently, never to recover, even after 20, 30, 40 years?

It also assumes a bad timing strategy. There are more sensible strategies that stack up very well. The one I refer to is more of a risk mitigation technique. It lowers portfolio volatility substantially while achieving comparable returns.

Vanguard has a lot of incentive to dissuade people from timing. They are an AUM business.


----------



## PMREdmonton

In the past month or so I've bought:

Suncor

Methanex

Petrobakken (Canadian oil Bakken play yielding 9%)

Ford

Intel

Micron


I'm considering the other following buys:

Apple (if it hits $350)

BP

Chesapeake Energy or Sandridge Energy

Cameco (if it hits $20)

Citi or BAC or WFC

Royal Bank of Canada (if it hits $45)


----------



## riamo

andrewf said:


> They should feed Nikkei data into that model and it might tell a different story. That's something buy-and-holders should think about: can I lose 50% of my equity permanently, never to recover, even after 20, 30, 40 years?
> 
> It also assumes a bad timing strategy. There are more sensible strategies that stack up very well. The one I refer to is more of a risk mitigation technique. It lowers portfolio volatility substantially while achieving comparable returns.
> 
> Vanguard has a lot of incentive to dissuade people from timing. They are an AUM business.


so what about purchasing vanguard 3-4 times per year for the next 30 years and reinvesting dividends on a global ETF..where we at then?


----------



## Jungle

PMREdmonton said:


> Royal Bank of Canada (if it hits $45)


Same, that is my target to add some positions.


----------



## larry81

andrewf said:


> They should feed Nikkei data into that model and it might tell a different story. That's something buy-and-holders should think about: can I lose 50% of my equity permanently, never to recover, even after 20, 30, 40 years?


IMHO a 'japan scenario' repeating in the USA or Canada is a worst case scenario.

An investor would have to be quite pessimism about the economy to base is strategy on the possibility that either the USA or Canada would experience no growth or even decline for the next 20/30/40 years.

I am personally more optimistic about the future


----------



## fatcat

> I am personally more optimistic about the future


 larry, my first response is to say that neither optimism or pessisim should have a place in investing ... but, having said that, it is true that optimists derive other rewards


----------



## leoc2

Me thinks it is time for miners to make a move. Fingers crossed, hands and arms must remain inside the vehicle at all times. Do your own DD. I am playing some these with house money. It's a trade and NOT LTBH. Tight stops. September is usually strong month for precious metals. XG, K, WED, MAI, MAG, MRZ, OLV, ZJG.


----------



## Toronto.gal

fatcat said:


> neither optimism or pessisim should have a place in investing..


I'll respectfully disagree!

Negative emotion has no place in the market, but positive attitude is an absolute must! 

Which side do you think is likely to follow logic, make less mistakes & control fear better? It's simply impossible to deny the correlation between [realistic] optimism & success in life. I don't know any successful individual, who has achieved his/her goals without at least a moderate level of optimism.










I was reminded of CC's article, that investor's negative emotions can be very destructive indeed.

http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/an-investors-worst-enemy-2/


----------



## avrex

andrewf said:


> I've now sold most of my equity allocation. Sold VEU, VTI and RWR yesterday.


Nice timing, on Thursday!


----------



## Islenska

After Labour day lots of pain
but oils should do well down the road SU CNQ ECA TOU and gas also


----------



## Miser

DRR (double short Euro)
In USD.
See flight to safety from Euro


----------



## Yudansha

Glad I loaded up with TVIX on friday.


----------



## fatcat

> I'll respectfully disagree!
> 
> Negative emotion has no place in the market, but positive attitude is an absolute must!


gal, you are overlooking my comment about optimism having it's own rewards ... it certainly does ... i would guess that optimists lead happier lives than pessimists

what i meant is that you have no idea what will happen in the market in the next day, week, month or year so you should choose your assets with an eye toward all eventualities ...

if you hope and believe markets will go up then you might not adequately prepare for the possibility that they might go down

ps. it took the dow until 1954 to recover from the 1929 crash ...


----------



## andrewf

avrex said:


> Nice timing, on Thursday!


Just a coincidence, I think. I got lucky that the markets recovered somewhat over the course of August. I'm just remembering my pension. My options are limited to a narrow set of high fee mutual funds, but I can at least move my equity allocation there to a MMF.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded YRI/AUY [should have never sold stocks bought at $10/$11 not that long ago].


----------



## ddkay

One of my limit buy orders for my long-term portfolio triggered and I didn't even notice.. apparently I bought 50 shares of BA.TO for $26.69 on August 15th


----------



## gibor365

ddkay said:


> One of my limit buy orders for my long-term portfolio triggered and I didn't even notice.. apparently I bought 50 shares of BA.TO for $26.69 on August 15th



Just wondering how were you able to buy for $26.69 if high/low range of BA.TO was 27.240 - 27.500  Do you have some discounts


----------



## ddkay

It was a small lot so the MMs must have matched me up with big seller that used market order


----------



## gibor365

ddkay said:


> It was a small lot so the MMs must have matched me up with big seller that used market order


I don't really understand how you were able to buy more than 2% lower than the lowest market price of the day


----------



## ddkay

The difference between yesterdays high and todays low was 44 cents, it's not a high volume stock so it could have gapped down for a microsecond and then back up again. If someone sold more than 50 shares at market order I could have been grouped in their order for the first 50 shares, then someone else was added for the remaining at 27.24. If the second the ticker data was collected the last sale price was 27.24, that's what it'd show


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, my best swing trade for stock under $2. My love/interest in biotech stocks is paying off big time.

Purchased MELA shares on Aug. 12 for $1.91 and a week later for $2.02. Up 62% at 10:25 am. Selling 70% of my shares. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NASDAQ:MELA


----------



## ddkay

"Shares of Mela Sciences (MELA) rocketed nearly 60% to $3.56 early Wednesday, the day after it won regulatory approval to market its melanoma detection device MelaFind in the European Union. Mela said it plans to launch the product first in Germany, which has the highest incidence rate of melanoma, a potentially deadly skin cancer, in all of Europe. MelaFind is still awaiting U.S. approval."

How did you know that was going to happen?


----------



## Toronto.gal

If I had known, I would have been accumulating shares, but instead, I began to day/swing-trade them in late 2010 following the initial FDA negative feedback:

http://wallstreetpit.com/50598-mela-shares-plunge-55-percent-on-fda-feedback

I like to pick these up when they have been beaten down; Furgy and I, have been big followers of biotech stocks, but he's no longer here, hope it was a big pay-day for him too! 

These stocks are *EXTREMELY* risky and not for everyone, but boy, are they interesting! My fav. in small biotech category remains KERX and hope FDA will approve their products later this year, but until I'm more confident, am not piling up just yet, but making nice trades while I wait.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Where _is_ furgy, anyone in touch with him?
I miss his small cap REIT picks.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I miss him too! 

Now I can only talk to myself when it comes to biotech stocks. 

Hope he's alright.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> I miss him too!
> 
> Now I can only talk to myself when it comes to biotech stocks.


Talk to us  .... 
and your favorite KERX is soaring today....

BTW, nice pic


----------



## Toronto.gal

I normally don't like to talk about highly speculative trades, but when there are good news, I do.

Here is another biotech stock of mine that is soaring [traded all 3 today; KERX, MELA & RNN]. Talk about lucky 7, Sept. 7. 

http://investing.money.msn.com/investments/stock-price?symbol=RNN

RNN first caught my attention when I read that TEVA invested a few million in it. But I repeat that all these are highly volatile stocks.

*"Investing in biotechnology stocks is not for the faint of heart. The sector is rife with jargon, scientific complexity, huge regulatory hurdles and potential setbacks that can send a company’s share price into the basement."*

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ng-the-dice-on-biotech-stocks/article1876514/

Edit: I did say these stocks were interesting, didn't I? 
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/re...ed-treatment-of-sexual-dysfunction-2011-09-06


----------



## avrex

I'm assuming that tomorrow Obama is going to introduce a jobs proposal that will have a heavy infrastructure component.

Look at today's advances of these infrastructure stocks. I wish I had jumped in earlier today.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*avrex:* thanks for that list, I actually had a couple of those on my watch-list, but others were all new to me. Did you/will you make any moves prior to tonight's speech?

Well, thanks to *"U.S. Patent No. 7,998,991, entitled "Neurotherapeutic treatment for sexual dysfunction,"* I've had another successful RNN trade today; 10%. 

Now, if only I knew when Zoraxel, which is now in Phase II trials, would be approved, I could buy a million shares!

*gibor:* you asked me to talk to you yesterday and I did.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Some definitions for those that may be interested. 

http://www.wordnik.com/words/Zoraxel


----------



## avrex

@Toronto.gal
I missed the upward movement yesterday but still ended up taking a small position in GVA @ 20.80.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Hope GVA does well avrex. The ones on my watch-list are JEC & MDR.


----------



## humble_pie

morning t.gal

i zipped through rnn website & debated whether i'd post my gut reaction just now when i saw you logged on; but finally decided that, just for fun, i would.

so here's the raw intuition 

these guys are seasoned venture capitalists from korea. Highly experienced promoters. Scientists somewhat outranked.

this doesn't turn me against the stock per se but it does make me stand on my toes with attention. Because of the sensationalism in the big-news lead drug they're testing, there will undoubtedly be huge volume of wannabe trading as they lurch towards phase III & as word like yours spreads. So i'd keep an eagle eye out for serious peer scientific review. Real, real serious review.

especially i'd be looking for sober, quiet, serious peer review of the handful of other drugs in their pipeline.

meanwhile i'm positive a nimble dancer like yourself can collect marvellous gains in this from time to time ...

dance on, girl.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Why debate at all HP? 

*Your comments are ALWAYS welcome as they are very informative/helpful/valuable/blunt on occasion too, but I like your directness & honesty [and big heart] and you've got a great nose about these things!*.

As the G&M article had said, this is not for the faint of heart and most highly speculative trades I make, are SAME-DAY. And when I keep for longer than that as I do with others, it is because the accumulated shares have been bought with profit money, so I can still sleep at night. 

I'm pretty sure I'll be trading at least one biotech today. 

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## humble_pie

how so, blunt ? the stock market is not a debutante ball at the court of st james presided over by fairytale duchess of cambridge, it's packed with highly dangerous expert artists all the way to the US cabinet itself.

poor retail investor doesn't stand a chance if he doesn't scrape together whatever investigative skills he can muster.

what i meant by serious peer review for rnn is that i'd be wanting to know something about that in order to judge, as best i could, the quality of their biopharma testing. Did their products come out of university research. Has their science team brought any drugs at all to market yet. What kind of FDA refusals have any of them gone through before.

worst case scenario: until known peer scientists have weighed in on this group, the possibility exists that rnn is not much more than a potential blockbuster news story all dressed up in the most exquisite of garments. A bit like the late great sino-forest story.

short-term trading is perfect. You go, girl.


----------



## Argonaut

Lost money on the Lululemon quarter.. they beat expectations but then happily decided to post lower guidance just to thwart me. It was only $250.. lesson learned, avoid quarters. I'll have to find somewhere to make it back.


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> 1. how so, blunt ?
> 
> 2. the stock market is not a debutante ball at the court of st james presided over by *fairytale duchess of cambridge,* it's packed with highly dangerous expert artists all the way to the US cabinet itself.
> 
> 3. short-term trading is perfect. You go, girl.


1. I apologize, I used the wrong adjective, should have said candid/straightforward. 

2. Precisely! 

3. I just did; got another 10% on the one you probably can guess [reached a high of $1.26 a couple of minutes ago & good enough 4 me]. 

*argo:* it's a mistake most of us have made, but it does not mean your decision had been wrong. I was debating whether to buy or not myself, but Obama's speech held me back from making any big moves yesterday. In this economic/volatile climate, stellar quarter performance is not enough.


----------



## Four Pillars

Bought some VEA at $30.88 and $30.96.


----------



## Jungle

Hey FP how are you changing your money when you buy VEA? 

I am getting very tempted to buy some VWO.. but need to change money over. Dollar is almost even now.


----------



## gibor365

Solid blue-chip got hit hard...anyone buying?


----------



## Cal

In this kind of sideways market, I think there will be lots of buying opportunities, will be buying more when price targets get hit.

Looking to add TD and FTS to help balance portfolio.


----------



## Betzy

Bought some GLG with a tight stop loss, China loves to drink
Also picked up some Transat TRZ.B I figure Sept to december is going to be there best time with winter holidays being booked.


----------



## Dibs

Keeping an eye on BBD (4.00), CNR (65.00) and NA (67.00).


----------



## dubmac

gibor said:


> Solid blue-chip got hit hard...anyone buying?


100 BNS today at $50.30.


----------



## Jungle

[email protected]


----------



## Larry6417

HXD (Horizons BetaPro S&P/TSX60 Bear Plus ETF)

I'm increasingly bearish.


----------



## Eder

200 more Royal Bank at $45.95....I liked it at $55.


----------



## ddkay

Anybody know how to buy Greece government bonds from Canada? TDW doesn't seem to offer them through their fixed income platform. Seems like an easy way to double my money!


----------



## King Tut

ddkay said:


> Anybody know how to buy Greece government bonds from Canada? TDW doesn't seem to offer them through their fixed income platform. Seems like an easy way to double my money!


Easy if you don't mind the risk!


----------



## ddkay

What risk? Merkozyandreou said they were convinced Greece will stay in the EMU on the conference call today


----------



## Yudansha

Bought some TVIX on todays large spike up.


----------



## Argonaut

I more than made up for my LULU trade today. I was right about that quarter, but the market screwed me over. Not so with RIMM. Bought some OCT puts @ 27 today. Possibly quadruple or quintuple my money. Of course, tomorrow I will follow the Steve Miller rule of investing and Take the Money and Run.

Question to the traders out there: My hot streak for the last two months has been crazy. Do I take a step back, or keep riding it? Note that I don't increase my bets every time, they've actually been getting smaller.

Sidenote: RIP RIM.


----------



## el oro

Keep going. Stop/slow down only when you're losing. For example, if you're down 6% or so month to date, no trading until the next month. That's one self-discipline method for you.


----------



## Lephturn

Run your position sizing based on a % of your portfolio - that way you automatically scale up when you are winning and down as you are on a losing streak.

That said - it's to have some rules in place to scale down further or stop trading for a period of time when you hit certain limits as suggested by 1600 above.

If you have not - pick up some of Elder's books where he covers this in detail.


----------



## dcaron

*Right time to buy RIM*

I have some play money (1% of my RRSP portfolio) and wondering if this is the right time to buy some RIM... It looks like it has been beaten to death (20% down today)? Its earning P/E ratio of only 4.35, and this company is likely not going to go bankrupt any time soon. Perhaps it will even be taken over eventually.

Your thoughts?


----------



## PMREdmonton

dcaron said:


> I have some play money (1% of my RRSP portfolio) and wondering if this is the right time to buy some RIM... It looks like it has been beaten to death (20% down today)? Its earning P/E ratio of only 4.35, and this company is likely not going to go bankrupt any time soon. Perhaps it will even be taken over eventually.
> 
> Your thoughts?


I'd let it run down to about $15 before playing it again. The last time there was news this bad it collapsed about 50%.

There only real hope is to go for the low end of the market and the secure end of the market. 

They are probably dead if their bet on QNX doesn't work out. They have been really slow and clumsy in their execution and their CEOs probably should be tossed out.

There probably still is value here in the form of a takeover, patent rights and their Enterprise System. I actually think their QNX shift was a great idea but they were just too slow in their execution. They should have transitioned it to their mobile smartphone system before working on their tablet.


----------



## ddkay

Seriously RIM wasted 2 years on a dumb tablet and in the end were only able to sell 200,000 units. LOL. Their customers told them to focus on their phones from the get-go of the QNX acquisition and RIM was all - but hey wait what about our tablet? It has Flash! When it comes out you're going to love it! Customers to RIM: We don't give a #&%@ about your tablet, work on your phones!!!

I have to say from a physical design and materials perspective the new BlackBerry phones are really classy. Obviously cameras still suck, and so does the OS and BIS requirement for internet applications (WiFi not working without BIS = BS).


----------



## dubmac

Manulife MFC is quite low! nearing March 2009 levels. closed today at 11.91 - near its 1 yr low of 11.85. yield is now 4.37! anyone buying - not me - but if it gets under 10, then, then...then..then well..let's wait & see.


----------



## Eder

If I'm not mistaken MFC payout ratio is pretty high (to be polite)


----------



## Jungle

Watching CNR (dropped over 4% yesterday. ) Would like to see this go a little more down to add postions!


----------



## ddkay

FWIW I think you guys are catching a falling knife, at least wait a few weeks to see if the market crashes through the August 8th low. If that happens, can MFC really survive two financial crisis in a row? Odds are stacked against them. Under $11.85, there's nothing but air.


----------



## al42

dubmac said:


> Manulife MFC is quite low! nearing March 2009 levels. closed today at 11.91 - near its 1 yr low of 11.85. yield is now 4.37! anyone buying - not me - but if it gets under 10, then, then...then..then well..let's wait & see.



http://seekingalpha.com/article/295160-fed-move-hits-insurers-manulife-especially-vulnerable


----------



## Jungle

ddkay said:


> FWIW I think you guys are catching a falling knife, at least wait a few weeks to see if the market crashes through the August 8th low. If that happens, can MFC really survive two financial crisis in a row? Odds are stacked against them. Under $11.85, there's nothing but air.


I wont touch manulife but yes, I will be waiting for the tsx to lower 3-5%+ before adding some positions. . I think we could see it now.


----------



## PMREdmonton

CAT at $75


----------



## PMREdmonton

CVX (chevron) is getting close to my price at $80-85.


----------



## Four Pillars

I bought 

VTI @ $57.79
VEA @ $29.34

Sold a bit of XRB at $24.09 for rebalancing purposes.


----------



## Jungle

Added to existing positions
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## webber22

The two buy triggers signals I was waiting for arrived. 

1. theGoldmanSachs was on the buy side of most orders on the TSX after 2pm
2. Belguy was posting a lot in the 'disgusted' thread, he was almost on the verge of selling it ALL

Added to existing positions
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## ddkay

#2 But he hasn't sold yet! He's waiting for tonight's CNBC special report 'Markets in Turmoil"


----------



## Financial Cents

Bought AT&T.

Looking to buy VWO this fall, when markets go down further.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Financial Cents said:


> Looking to buy VWO this fall


You mean tomorrow


----------



## Assetologist

Vod-q @ $24.59


----------



## Banalanal

I track PEP as trading at more favourable valuations regarding its P/E and Div Yield than during the low points of 2009. Does one need to wait for further carnage for it to not be a screaming buy?


----------



## Betzy

Had to go to a trade show but placed buy orders for TD and RY both just under Aug 8th lows, they both triggered and filled.


----------



## Jungle

Banalanal said:


> I track PEP as trading at more favourable valuations regarding its P/E and Div Yield than during the low points of 2009. Does one need to wait for further carnage for it to not be a screaming buy?


Not really. I have that one on my US watch list. The thing that sucks is the CAD dollar has taken a $hit. Would have been nice to sit on some converted USD when dollar was $1.05. This was suggest to me by a currency exchanger and I thought she was nuts. She suggested I put the money in a US savings account. I might do that next time for oppertunities like this.


----------



## Argonaut

Jungle said:


> Not really. I have that one on my US watch list. The thing that sucks is the CAD dollar has taken a $hit. Would have been nice to sit on some converted USD when dollar was $1.05. This was suggest to me by a currency exchanger and I thought she was nuts. She suggested I put the money in a US savings account. I might do that next time for oppertunities like this.


I converted a bunch when the dollar was 1.05-1.06. And all of my options trades were in USD, so I needed to convert more. Lucky for me, I actually have more USD than CAD right now. I've made a few good moves here and there based on reasoning, but I must say, this one was pretty lucky!


----------



## ddkay

I'm looking at some straddles on commodity ETFs

It's difficult to predict direction but it's clear to me that volatility will persist through October. Maybe everything will be fixed this weekend, no one likes to be stuck on the wrong side of a trade.

$19 strike on DBB
$15 strike on DBS
$30 strike on DBA
$40 strike on CORN

What do you guys think?


----------



## el oro

You're late to the game. Those funds have made huge moves over the past few days. Check out the charts and put up some bollinger bands. You should have done the straddle when the bands are closer together or else you'll be paying a big premium on the options. The time to do it was recently when everything was moving sideways awaiting the Fed announcement, volatility was lower and options were cheaper. QE would have launched the market higher at least temporarily, otherwise a plunge as you can see.

You can still make money trading them but I don't like the risk:reward there.


----------



## ddkay

That's what someone told me for ILF/XLF financials a few weeks ago and its down like 5% since then, DBA stopped on a major infliction point but the bands could get wider. I'm not interested in direction just volatility (hence the straddle). Guess I'll sit out until things calm down abit. Don't know...


----------



## PMREdmonton

Banalanal said:


> I track PEP as trading at more favourable valuations regarding its P/E and Div Yield than during the low points of 2009. Does one need to wait for further carnage for it to not be a screaming buy?


I've been waiting for it to plunge below $60 but there seems to be a lot of resistance where it is right now.

I may take the plunge but some top notch cyclicals are so undervalued right now it is hard not to take the plunge.


----------



## PMREdmonton

Philip Morris (PM) @ 63.82

BNS @ 50


----------



## Jungle

[email protected]


----------



## PMREdmonton

Medtronic (MDT) at 33.10


----------



## LBCfan

Nm-n


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded UUU [so disappointed that I cancelled my IVN order yesterday]. 

Averaged down SWC; I had not realized how low it got.


----------



## humble_pie

ivanhoe mines. One of my favourite stories. In fact, mining-in-mongolia is one of my most favourite stories.

like every good story, it has several legitimate sides. So i don't have a fixed opinion. But i do understand the mongolians who think their government has sold the valuable oyu tolgoi deposit short to a couple of big, bad, greedy western multinationals.

inside this faction is another, more dangerous faction. One that wants western miners out so russian miners can come back in.

another chapter in the saga is ivanhoe founder robert friedland. Arguably the worst polluter that canadian mining has ever produced. Friedland's hair-raising escape from US justice after he destroyed the continental watershed for hundreds of miles around at summitville colorado is a classic.


----------



## KaeJS

Don't like the fact that the dividend is horrible.

But seriously... they own Petro-Canada.

100 SU.

Before the winter comes, I am going to take a picture of my car in front of the Oakville Suncor Plant. I will post pictures for you folks.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Don't like the fact that the dividend is horrible.
> 
> But seriously... they own Petro-Canada.
> 
> 100 SU.
> 
> Before the winter comes, I am going to take a picture of my car in front of the Oakville Suncor Plant. I will post pictures for you folks.


However, SU has pretty good dividend growth... about 4-5 years ago it was 0.05, now 0.11 and they have cash to increase it


----------



## larry81

KaeJS said:


> Before the winter comes, I am going to take a picture of my car in front of the Oakville Suncor Plant. I will post pictures for you folks.


I am getting a Suncor tatoo !!!

jk


----------



## KaeJS

I dont think it will ever become substantial.

It's at 1.5% right now and thats after the stock fell from the sky.

At $40, thats basically 1%.


----------



## KaeJS

larry81 said:


> I am getting a Suncor tatoo !!!
> 
> jk


I think I should get some of your dividends for putting $300 of Ultra 94 Petro Can gasoline in my car every month.

Actually, I have 92,000 Petro Points! 

Suncor owes ME money!


----------



## w0nger

nothin lately?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Very tempted to add BHP/POT.


----------



## Jungle

[email protected]


----------



## FrugalTrader

I have my eye on COS as well.


----------



## Jungle

FrugalTrader said:


> I have my eye on COS as well.


There's a good article on here here, seeking alpha:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/297054-time-for-a-dive-into-canadian-oil-sands

I bought $1500, so I can add position, if it tanks. (along with oil)


----------



## Argonaut

I am trying to short FXE but the broker won't let me. Is this because the shares are hard to borrow, or because I need a whole whack of margin? The infinite loss possibility of other shorts isn't really applicable to a non-leveraged currency bet.. but I suppose that really isn't taken into consideration.


----------



## Jungle

[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] (as posted above)


----------



## blin10

spx closed below 1100 wow, that's not a good sign... will buy more at 1050 and 1000


----------



## andrewf

I don't think this is the time to buy just yet. We haven't seen capitulation... things are likely to go lower before they recover.


----------



## blin10

andrewf said:


> I don't think this is the time to buy just yet. We haven't seen capitulation... things are likely to go lower before they recover.


I believe there's more downside as well BUT nobody knows how it will play out, you can wait wait and markets will go a quick bounce back... I also believe right now is a good starting point deploying 20% of your cash


----------



## Eder

I think we go lower as well...I'm waiting for BCE to hit $35, Rodgers at $32. If the banks can trim another 10% I'll start selling my bonds to buy more...

Dividends may fund my lifestyle after all!


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> Dividends may fund my lifestyle after all!


They aren't already?

From what I remember, you've got a S-load of BCE at a very good average price. You should be making tons of coin, Eder.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I like buying in little increments on the way down... I bought about 20k worth of stocks after the August swoon, just in case that was the bottom. It wasn't. I think I'm going to add a bit today, even though I think we are going lower. I can't resist things like TD bank under $68. 

But I am keeping the majority of my cash on sidelines just in case a March 2009 opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Eder

KaeJS said:


> They aren't already?
> 
> From what I remember, you've got a S-load of BCE at a very good average price. You should be making tons of coin, Eder.


I'm not good at frugal....


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> But I am keeping the majority of my cash on sidelines just in case a March 2009 opportunity presents itself.


The point is ...how you gonna know if it's "presents itself."? 
Just guess and buy...


----------



## ddkay

The better question is how isn't it going to present itself?


----------



## Jungle

Futures down again this morning, we could see a 10k tsx if this keeps up. It's only 12% more down, it can do that in two-three days.


----------



## Homerhomer

I bought back into DE (at 60.80) after selling it few weeks ago at 73, a company I can trade if it goes back up, or I can hold and accumulate more if it continues to go down.


----------



## Four Pillars

100 shares of XIU. 

I'm continuing my trading program of "averaging down". *rolls eyes*


----------



## andrewf

blin10 said:


> I believe there's more downside as well BUT nobody knows how it will play out, you can wait wait and markets will go a quick bounce back... I also believe right now is a good starting point deploying 20% of your cash


I don't mind buying after the bounce. Buying before is needlessly risky. Getting the bottom is a fools errand.


----------



## Homerhomer

Just added a bit of COP.


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Some SU and RUS (ummm dividends) today. Getting my weightings up closer to 5% each.

hboy43


----------



## blin10

andrewf said:


> I don't mind buying after the bounce. Buying before is needlessly risky. Getting the bottom is a fools errand.


no one knows the bottom


----------



## FrugalTrader

Added Canadian and US Index to RESP (TD e-Series)


----------



## dubmac

Bought some HEE (yesterday) for the TFSA- it proceeded to drop more today  (don't quite know what is meant by a covered call in that ETF - how do they help with the "downside" of the fund???)
Watching COS & SU carefully - also for the TFSA - too early yet.
Have some cash in the inv account that I haven't deployed yet -looking at those banks with those nice yields...this is all getting interesting
waiting..waiting...waiting...


----------



## Cal

Curious to know if anyone is putting in a more than normal amount of stink bids, as in this market they just might get filled...


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> I bought back into DE (at 60.80) after selling it few weeks ago at 73, a company I can trade if it goes back up, or I can hold and accumulate more if it continues to go down.


Had I known I would be up 5% on both DE and COP before the end of the day I probably would have sold it and take cash, unfortunately meetings come in the way of and didn't see what was up.


----------



## Homerhomer

Cal said:


> Curious to know if anyone is putting in a more than normal amount of stink bids, as in this market they just might get filled...


Have not done it but think it may be a good idea.


----------



## rassmy

Bought 500 shares ONR 7.8$ and 200 shares WJX 28$


----------



## Jungle

Cal said:


> Curious to know if anyone is putting in a more than normal amount of stink bids, as in this market they just might get filled...


With this market a stink bid of 5-10% under could easily get filled. Guess it's possible to pick a point then start from there.


----------



## 50invester

*Hee hee hee*



dubmac said:


> Bought some HEE (yesterday) for the TFSA- it proceeded to drop more today  (don't quite know what is meant by a covered call in that ETF - how do they help with the "downside" of the fund???)
> Watching COS & SU carefully - also for the TFSA - too early yet.
> Have some cash in the inv account that I haven't deployed yet -looking at those banks with those nice yields...this is all getting interesting
> waiting..waiting...waiting...


That's funny because I just sold HEE and lost a bit. I bought this on a lark after reading a Rob Carrick article because of the high posted yield. What I don't understand is, at what point does the yield become unsustainable ... I mean come on ... 22%. What if the fund keeps dropping? At what point does it get cut?


----------



## dubmac

50invester said:


> That's funny because I just sold HEE and lost a bit. I bought this on a lark after reading a Rob Carrick article because of the high posted yield. What I don't understand is, at what point does the yield become unsustainable ... I mean come on ... 22%. What if the fund keeps dropping? At what point does it get cut?



I have the same question..methinks I need to reconsider...dumb mistake
sold it this morning - actually made a penny per share! (one of life's smaller victories)
I'll buy something (COS, SU, CPG) more sensible & sustainable


----------



## Toronto.gal

BBD.B [for trading & long term].


----------



## Jon_Snow

200 shares of CDZ... its always been one of my favortie ETF's...


----------



## Jungle

Whoa John Snow is buying stocks! Those GIC's don't stand a chance now.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Jungle said:


> Whoa John Snow is buying stocks!


This *MUST* be the bottom.
I'll start buying tomorrow.


----------



## Argonaut

Jungle said:


> Whoa Jon Snow is buying stocks!


Winter is coming.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Just to let you know, when I actually do buy stocks, the market ALWAYS heads lower immediately... just a heads up. 

And bought some more XRE... thinking about SU, wishing I had thought about it yesterday.


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> Just to let you know, when I actually do buy stocks, the market ALWAYS heads lower immediately... just a heads up.
> 
> And bought some more XRE... thinking about SU, wishing I had thought about it yesterday.


IMHO it's not too late.... and in 6 month SU will be much higher than today...


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> .... and in 6 month SU will be much higher than today...


How do you know that?


----------



## FrugalTrader

gibor said:


> IMHO it's not too late.... and in 6 month SU will be much higher than today...


Do you have call options that expire in 6 months?


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> How do you know that?


I don't  it's in IMHO


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> How do you know that?


Because he's an *intelligent, or perhaps hopeful speculator,* like all of us investors, right gibor?  

For example, I bought BBD.B yesterday speculating [praying] that it would go up today. Of course I read some news that made me speculate this way, hence the term 'intelligent speculator'. 

I also believe SU will be higher by year-end if for no other reason than for the huge unwarranted losses in recent months.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Because he's an *intelligent, or perhaps hopeful speculator,* like all of us investors, right gibor?


Predictions are fool's game ;-) sorry, if you get it right you are lucky, if you get it wrong you look like a fool. There was a frequent poster here in the last few months (not sure if he/she is around anymore) who would predict all the time, didn't look good on him/her at all. Some of it is also symantics, we all believe we will make money when we invest, but nobody knows what will happen in 6 months.

Two days I speculated on DE and sold it today for a nice (10%) profit, my COP hasn't reached a target yet so I am holding on because I believe it will go higher.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought some call options in EUO (Euro short) expiring in November. Outlook changes week to week, and we get these sucker rallies. But then reality hits in Europe and it's a violent path downwards.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> my COP hasn't reached a target yet so I am holding on because I believe it will go higher.


I'm holding COP for a long term and not gonna sell regardless market crazy moves, they have nice dividend yield, even nicer dividend growth and ... again imho this is one of the best US companies in oil field....


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nice recovery for GCE-TSE [for today anyway].


----------



## humble_pie

sheepish confession.

somehow i couldn't help it. My bumbling left hoof just up & tapped out an order to buy more uuu today. Our flock shepherd watch-dog says he is not happy about me at all ...


----------



## Belguy

Some dividend payers to consider adding to your portfolio:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...nd-picks-for-a-nervous-market/article2190842/


----------



## KaeJS

High payout ratio and high price for ENB.

I like the company. but why is the payout ratio over 67%!?!!?!


----------



## doctrine

With a P/E of nearly 23, their payout ratio has to be 67% to be able to support a 3% dividend.

I like Enbridge and am doing well on my shares, but a P/E of 15 gives a share price of $23.70. Would not re-buy unless they dropped 15-20%. Growth of 10% a year does not justify a P/E > 20.


----------



## Dibs

While we are talking pipelines, why do people like TRP if the payout ratio is 1.68/1.93?


----------



## doctrine

At least its dividend is a full 1%+ above ENB.. I picked some TRP up a few months ago when it was below $39 for a few days. Wouldn't buy that either unless it dropped a few dollars, but it has less to drop than ENB.


----------



## KaeJS

I don't think ENB is a "bad" investment.

But in the words of an old highschool teacher I once had:

"It's not _wrong,_ it's just not as _correct_ as it _could_ be."


----------



## Abha

But ENB is as close to safe as you get in equities.


----------



## Jungle

Just needs to be lower in price. I bought during the dip in August. It only dipped because of the market volume was lowering prices on good companies.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Toronto.gal said:


> Purchased MELA shares on Aug. 12 for $1.91


If only I had not sold most of them; in just 2 months, the stock has skyrocketed. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=NASDAQ:MELA


----------



## Abha

What's wrong with this one?


----------



## Toronto.gal

What do you mean Abha?

MELA completely on fire all week long!

Trading TLM/VT.


----------



## Abha

I could have sworn I was answering a question as someone asked about starting a new what are you buying thread.

Maybe I'm delusional. 

In any case, I'll be looking to buy Ford again if the UAW workers end up going on strike.

I'm way overweight in the position but I know deep in my heart that they'll be up at some point in my lifetime.


----------



## donald

I want to pull the trigger on (x) us steel corp,stock was trading @ 200 3 yrs ago,three mth ago nearly 70,now its in the low 20s.

How much lower could it go?Its tempting to buy a couple hundred shares and ride it for the rebound...maybe have to wait 5 yrs,The fear and recession has got to be built into this one in spades.Be a speculating long,wonder what the risk reward would be for say 72 mths.If you got 30 yrs you have to think its a play,i dont think id have the nerve thou to buy.Buy when blood is in the streets.


----------



## avrex

I also thought about United States Steel (X) for a few minutes. My guess is that their terrible earnings will remain terrible. However, any minor improvement reported on Oct 25, will boost this depressed stock price immediately.


----------



## humble_pie

abha you're not delusional. You were answering a troll who plastered trojans all over this website around 6 am this morning. In one of his trojanned messages in this thread, he rec'd closing this thread & starting another.

so you asked Why.

i don't know how the trojan (JohnDecker1) got past the built-in screening. But first moderator to arrive for work early this am - as i recall it was Frugal - promptly deleted all of his messages.

this, of course, left toronto.gal thinking you were talking to her. She never saw the deleted trojan message.

 all's well that ends well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> 1. abha you're not delusional.
> 
> 2. this, of course, left toronto.gal thinking you were talking to her. She never saw the deleted trojan message.


1. I'm sure he was delighted to have that fact confirmed because one can't invest in that condition. 

2. I thought he was wondering why MELA was not cooling off? 

Liked the late rally of CCJ shares on Friday.

*HP:* thanks for clearing things up!


----------



## Toronto.gal

*I posted this on March 30/2011:*

The 11 stocks that would have turned your $10,000 into $100,000 in two years were:

•Crocs (CROX), up 1347%
•Gulfport Energy (GPOR), up 1,227%
•ION Geophysical (IO), up 1,098%
•Ruby Tuesday (RT), up 1,072%
•Buckeye Technologies (BKI) , up 1,059%
•KapStone Paper and Packaging (KS), up 1,036%
•SFN Group (SFN), up 1,024%
•Veeco Instruments (VECO) , up 1,017%
•La-Z-Boy (LZB), up 1,016%
•Genworth (GNW), up 993%
•Sonic Automotive (SAH), up 906%

A few have continued to do well since March, but CROX is the one that continues to impress. Indeed it has continued 'to rise like Lazarus' [downgraded on Friday].

- March 2009: $1.11
- March 2011: $17.84
- Oct. 14, 2011: *$26.97*
- 52 week low/high: $13.20/$32.47
- YTD: 57.54% 

Who needed AAPL/LULU/NKE/gold shares?  All one needed were the more affordable CROX/GMCR/SBUX shares!

Congrats to anyone who bought & held CROX [maybe Belguy?]


----------



## webber22

This is a pretty cool ticker ... give it a minute to load ...

http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/tickerrain.html


----------



## donald

That is very cool,noticed enb(to) is on there also steel maker X.Is this all institusional buying?


----------



## webber22

The ticker is chart requests at stockcharts.com. But it would be great to have the TMX and New York exchanges with a live ticker 'rain'


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, speak of the devil! 

I came across the downgrade of CROX last week & could not believe my eyes that it was still sitting on top while so many other stocks had been decimated since August/2011; some losing 40%/50% YTD, while CROX gained 50%. 

Back in March/2011, I had been surprised at the recovery of the stock since the lows of March/09, but would never have bought at 1,000%+ recovery; I like picking beaten down stocks, but even now at $17+ [-35% drop in a single day], I would not touch it. I never understood the success of this company. 

What bad earnings [even good earnings] can now do to a stock these days is scary!  Wonder if the -35% was warranted.

Day range: $26.52/$27.42
After hours: $17.25

Crazy market!


----------



## avrex

Toronto.gal said:


> CROX. I never understood the success of this company.


Agreed.
While I was cycling this summer, I took this photo, showing that even the garbage/recycling truck refused Crocs.


----------



## avrex

Bought PBR, HSP, XL, MCD.
Sold 1 NFLX put. 
Bought SPY puts for downside protection.


----------



## Toronto.gal

You were busy yesterday avrex. 

I see nurses, where I volunteer on the weekends, wearing those plastic shoes and the smell gives me a headache.  

Also eyeing to add more PBR/SU today.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded TLM. Guess this article helped move the shares. 

http://localizedusa.com/2011/10/18/...s-now-covering-talisman-energy-inc-tlm-stock/

Been wondering when it's time to buy/hold again, but in the interim, I'm trading them.


----------



## Eder

Toronto.gal said:


> Traded TLM. Guess this article helped move the shares.
> 
> http://localizedusa.com/2011/10/18/...s-now-covering-talisman-energy-inc-tlm-stock/
> 
> Been wondering when it's time to buy/hold again, but in the interim, I'm trading them.



I used to hold Talisman...they proved to me they are the Canadian Pacific of the energy industry....they could f up filling Fred Green's limo.

(I sold TML in March but still own CP)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> (I sold TML in March but still own CP)


March of this year? I bought in March/2010 and sold Dec./2010 [$17.20/$20.73]

So are you thinking of buying them back?


----------



## Eder

Toronto.gal said:


> March of this year? I bought in March/2010 and sold Dec./2010 [$17.20/$20.73]
> 
> So are you thinking of buying them back?


Guess my memory is off it was Transalta that I finally cut ties with in March after a long hold lol.

Jan 15 Bought TALISMAN ENERGY INC 1,000 19.350 $19,378.95

T: Nov 19, 2010 S: Nov 24, 2010
Sell TALISMAN ENERGY INC : UNSOLICITED BNKLF 1000.00 $20.19 $20,161.

I wont own TLM again,I want to buy & hold,but I'm sure there's money to be made swing trading it.I'm looking to get out of my CP at $60. I'll buy more CN with the proceeds.


----------



## avrex

avrex said:


> Bought *HSP*.


I have terrible luck or poor selection skills. I bought yesterday and HSP was down 21% today.

One of the reasons that I started posting some of my buys, was for my own purposes.
Putting it in print will force me to to be honest with myself about my selections and my analysis.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Ouch, sorry about that, but I see that it's recovering today!

You bought ahead of earnings I see, hmmm, tricky thing to do these days.


----------



## Homerhomer

Just bought back into goldcorp again, probably 4th or 5th time this year.


----------



## KaeJS

HH, I am watching G as well.

Couple stocks I am looking at right now, but not buying yet. And I can only afford to purchase one of them without dipping too much into the margin.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I am once again eyeing ELD/EGO/YRI/AUY [the much smaller ones].


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 50 G.TO @ 44.70


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 50 MT @ 17.85


----------



## Toronto.gal

For trading KaeJS?

My AUY/YRI orders have not yet filled [$13.50/$13.80]. Might adjust rates.


----------



## KaeJS

Yeah. Hoping to get rid of them relatively soon.

But I figure at least I wouldn't mind holding them if I make a mistake. 

I have no work today (Have to work Saturday ) so I was hoping to get a couple trades in.

Only bought 50 of each in case things go sour I can purchase a little more down the road.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Only bought 50 of each in case things go sour *I can purchase a little more* down the road.


You're exactly right, buying in tranches is the right approach in situations like this. Good luck!


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> My AUY/YRI orders have not yet filled [$13.50/$13.80]. Might adjust rates.


I don't believe Yamana will get to $13.80 today. That's a steep drop.

But it was around $13.30 a few weeks ago I think... so I think you have a chance if you want to let it sit.


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Just added a bit of COP.


Sold for about 15% gain, just have a feeling the maket is topping and we may be testing lows shortly.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> I don't believe Yamana will get to $13.80 today. That's a steep drop.
> 
> But it was around $13.30 a few weeks ago I think... so I think you have a chance if you want to let it sit.


I raised my price for YRI and filled at $14.01. Good for either day/swing/long term. If it reaches my selling price, I'll sell 1/2.

*homerhomer:* 15% is great!  Hope gibor is taking notes.


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> I raised my price for YRI and filled at $14.01. Good for either day/swing/long term. If it reaches my selling price, I'll sell 1/2.


Good call.

Both my trades are in the green so far.  

Not by much, but I'll take a $13 profit.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> *homerhomer:* 15% is great!



Profit is profit even if the stocks was to take off without me.

BTW, you always have such nice avatars, if they are self-portraits then while everyone else wants a seminar or a book, I want a date, and I just made enought money to pay for it 

Harvey's here I come

crappppp, wife just read my message


----------



## daddybigbucks

Picked up some more Gibson energy GEI


----------



## ddkay

Hoping to stay all cash into the weekend!!! The higher this market goes the more excited I get about shorting it. Show me a quadruple top bulls!


----------



## Lephturn

ddkay said:


> Hoping to stay all cash into the weekend!!! The higher this market goes the more excited I get about shorting it. Show me a quadruple top bulls!


I am going into this weekend completely hedged.

http://livevol.blogspot.com/2011/10/vix-spot-is-quoting-34.html

You definitely don't want to be long and wrong if things go badly this weekend.


----------



## KaeJS

The question is whether you think they will go badly or not.

I wish they would - but personally, I don't think they will....

Time will tell.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> 1. Profit is profit even if the stocks was to take off without me.
> 
> 2. avatars, if they are self-portraits
> 
> 3. Harvey's here I come


1. In volatile times, absolutely! The one that took off without me not that long ago, had been YRI; had bought for $11 & due to the cheap price, bought high volume and soon after [after I traded them of course] were $17+.  I held G all this time instead of YRI.  Anyway, can't have/trade them all, c'est la vie.

2. No, they are not, maybe next one, lol. Was thinking of winter, which inspired the new pic.

3. Did you make 15% or *$15.* 

*"Let us assume [hope] that the ship’s wheel is spun and the iceberg avoided."* 

I'm prepared for whatever comes; I guess we'll all be reading the news on Sunday!


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> The question is whether you think they will go badly or not.
> 
> I wish they would - but personally, I don't think they will....
> 
> Time will tell.


Things will go badly, maybe not this weekend or next, but they will.

There is no viable solution to unemployment and debt, they will continue to kick the can until their toes break, if that happens hide with Belguy under his bed ;-)

And by the way it is funny to listen to CNBC and such blaming the Europe, they should look closely into their own closed, they are not far behind.


----------



## Jungle

If Belguy is hiding under his bed, maybe it's time to buy.


----------



## gibor365

ddkay said:


> Hoping to stay all cash into the weekend!!! The higher this market goes the more excited I get about shorting it. Show me a quadruple top bulls!


Than why you don't short? TZA or FAZ?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*YRI:* might regret it like I did the last time, but could not resist the $.57 cents profit from yesterday's purchase price, so sold 1/2 [$14.01/$14.58].

*TLM:* bought/sold all shares same day for $.13 cents profit [$13.87/$14]. Might buy again as shares are nearing my buying price from earlier today.

*Homerhomer:* no way I could pull this kind of trade with AAPL like you were saying the other day. $10K would buy me a mere 25 AAPL shares and unlikely I could exit same day, whereas I can make a couple of trades with same capital by exiting quick enough.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> *YRI:* might regret it like I did the last time, but could not resist the $.57 cents profit from yesterday's purchase price, so sold 1/2 [$14.01/$14.58].
> 
> *TLM:* bought/sold all shares same day for $.13 cents profit [$13.87/$14]. Might buy again as shares are nearing my buying price from earlier today.
> 
> *Homerhomer:* no way I could pull this kind of trade with AAPL like you were saying the other day. $10K would buy me a mere 25 AAPL shares and unlikely I could exit same day, whereas I can make a couple of trades with same capital by exiting quick enough.


I don't see why not? 1% gain is 1% gain, mind you AAPL may or may not be good candidate for day trading but it swings more than that on daily basis, if you buy it for $396 and sell it for $400 the result would be the same. Higher price may warrant more stability, but I look at percentage gain as my goal (and at the end I really think we are talking about the same thing, just slightly different approach).

I am not questioning the fact that some stocks are better for it than others, but as long as there is volume and the stocks move up or down the end result is the same whether you trade 25 shares ($400 each) or 250 shares ($40 each), price would only come to play in extremes like Berkshire which limits the volume due to it's price, and obviously penny stocks which experience even bigger daily or hourly swings.


----------



## ddkay

gibor said:


> Than why you don't short? TZA or FAZ?


I have never shorted anything in my life before this week except indirectly through puts. I started using TZA for my US non-reg account and HVU.TO for my CA reg accounts at TDW (afaik HUV/HVU/VXX are the only ways to go long volatility through the TSX). There's also some inverse VIX names I need to consider for crazy up days like today.

I noticed a lot of people like to start a "traders portfolio" and go long or short 50 names and hedge with call spreads and puts and all that.. that's too complicated for me especially with the market being this volatile. I don't usually like to get behind more than one or two names at a time.

Equity bulls are crazy, completely irrational and always take things to extremes. If you have a negative bias, you can never forget your opponents attributes because bulls will bulldoze you over. To be a bear takes a lot of patience and a lot of doing the opposite of what you believe in. Eventually things will crack, but when they do, it'll be easier to go short than long. It's the newest generation of investors that get hurt for following one sided advice, the newest generation of investors that run and never look back (pretty sure this is why Japan has yet to recover, along with flat population and declining birth rates since 1990).

I have learned a hundred times more about this trading in these last 3 months than I learned all of last year. I'm also up modestly since August. IMO observing/learning from others mistakes, being quick, staying light on exposure and having discipline means everything in this game. I'm not going to bet the farm and hope to get lucky, that's too dangerous and just not my style.


----------



## gibor365

ddkay said:


> I have never shorted anything in my life before this week except indirectly through puts. I started using TZA for my US non-reg account and HVU.TO for my CA reg accounts at TDW (afaik HUV/HVU/VXX are the only ways to go long volatility through the TSX).


I'm surprised that you "never shorted anything in my life before this week"... 
I know that a lot of guys playing a lot with TNA/TZA and FAZ/FAZ on this forum and on www.stockstobuy.org

If I had available money allocated to equities, I'd buy TZA today at $35.96 (now it's kinda paper trade - just want to see if i was correct)... Even though for me to go with short ETFs in real life is difficult psychologically... it's some kind of perversion, it's like I wish that bad thinks in economy will happen. 
I hold all my equities only in registered accounts and I go long and just hope that in 10-15-20 years when I need this money, I'll get some gains on average.... and if in the world will be khaos and destruction - what to do with this money?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> 1% gain is 1% gain.


I did the math and yes, you're right of course. 

But like I mentioned earlier, I don't pay attention to percentages. For example, I don't know what return I made on YRI/TLM today nor will I know until I update my records, I just know I made X amount. 

You seem to be more of a swing-trader, so I understand that your goal is a specific % whereas I'm more of a day-trader, hence my goal is to exit the trade quickly & to get my capital back & I just feel more comfortable doing so with stable/high volume/cheaper stocks [you can't exit at .2 cents with AAPL, but you can if you have 5000 shares & in a blink of an eye].


----------



## ddkay

I don't think we're going into a world of chaos and destruction, just a world with a lower rate of growth, and the majority of that growth is shifting to creditor nations (most likely the BRICs). Ever since Japan corrected, there are few new 'index investors', even the most bullish of the bullish Japan equity bulls say they never expect to see the Nikkei at 1990 highs again, it's a pure market timers/stock pickers market.


----------



## PMREdmonton

In the past couple of weeks I have bought:

MSFT

PM

Citi

WFC

BAC

AIG

BAM.A

AAPL

I almost bought PEP but it didn't drop to 60. I almost bought RY but it didn't drop to 45.


----------



## Sherlock

Bought ZJG yesterday at 17.80.


----------



## MarcFromOttawa

Been investing in XIU this past month.


----------



## dubmac

I'm looking to buy Enbridge - has anyone done any DD on it. PE is high. Morningstar has a price fair value price of 33 - it is now in the 35 range.


----------



## doctrine

ENB is a little high atm with a P/E of ~23. Would definitely wait for the earnings. It fell below $30 in August and that is where I would buy it ($35 now).


----------



## webber22

There could be 2 reasons why ENB is so high now. It was in the top 3 short TSX positions in the past few weeks - and it got caught in the short squeeze. And there was news about some reusing of it's pipelines to ship oil to the east. Like previously mentioned, wait till it falls below $30


----------



## Homerhomer

dubmac said:


> I'm looking to buy Enbridge - has anyone done any DD on it. PE is high. Morningstar has a price fair value price of 33 - it is now in the 35 range.


Yes, it's a fantastic company, it's services will alway be needed, IMO as good as it gets, looking at 10 year chart and even longer one can only wish all companies were like that.


Is it a good time to buy it now, possibly, here are the reasons why I wouldn't be buying right now:

1) I don't like buying after the company had a fantastic run up

2) Valuations, especially for boring utility are very expensive

3) Boring dividend stocks are the flavour of the month right now, everyone wants them.

4) Eventually if the rates go up it will affect the stock negatively

5) There are number of fantastic companies that have done very little in the last ten years, (consumer staples like KO, PEP, healthcare like ABT and JJ and others), they weren't bad companies ten years ago, they were just overvalued and the earnings had to catch up to the price.

6) I am a bear, given unemployement and debt (in Europe and US), I see huge problems in the next year and two for the stock market, keeping cash IMO is a good idea.


----------



## Betzy

SVM Oct 20th $7.98


----------



## Toronto.gal

Congrats Betzy!! You're one gutsy gal! 

Traded BBD.B/UUU.

Good things do come in small packages!


----------



## ddkay

Saw a story on Atmel (which I don't own anymore but still follow), they won a contract for Amazon's tablets http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20111024PD208.html

It's up like 50% from Oct 4... ridiculous lol


----------



## marina628

Bought 200 share NYSE: CMA for $23.20 last week


----------



## Betzy

Toronto.gal said:


> Congrats Betzy!! You're one gutsy gal!
> 
> Traded BBD.B/UUU.
> 
> Good things do come in small packages!


Gutsy yes Gal no...It's a ski hill (Betzy) that i used to dominate in my younger years that gave me that nickname. Not wanting to mislead anyone...


----------



## humble_pie

i like atmel.

what's riddick - is there something i'm missing ?


----------



## ddkay

nothing particular about atmel, but just amazing to see dozens of stocks that have moved 50, 75% or more in the last 14 sessions


----------



## Jon_Snow

More XDV for my wife, CDZ for me... we'll see who does better. 

I'm a skittish investor, but for cowards like me, dividends rolling in every month make it all bearable.


----------



## gibor365

Betzy said:


> Gutsy yes Gal no...It's a ski hill (Betzy) that i used to dominate in my younger years that gave me that nickname. Not wanting to mislead anyone...


you misleaded me


----------



## larry81

Jon_Snow said:


> More XDV for my wife, CDZ for me... we'll see who does better.
> 
> I'm a skittish investor, but for cowards like me, dividends rolling in every month make it all bearable.


I am a big fan of XDV too, those juicy dividends sure are making up/down more bearable


----------



## Jon_Snow

Would love to say that "bearable" was an intentional pun, but that would be a lie.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought Netflix puts before I went to work today. Made thousands. Probably increased my net worth by 5-6% in a single day, hahaha.

More than made up for my ill timed SPY put buying last week. I can just hold them for protection at worst at this point. Works well with my directional option betting strategy: the winners will offset the losers and then some.


----------



## ddkay

Congrats on NFLX Argo


----------



## ddkay

There's got to be some other momo stocks ready to blow up.. maybe LULU, or GMCR, or CMG...


----------



## Argonaut

I've played three quarters and the two that worked out are the ones that I bought puts. Bears get a bad rap but I can't blame them, it seems to be a much easier way to make money. The road uphill always takes longer than the downward slope. It's almost like taking candy from a baby.. say, that sounds like a larf.

I wouldn't play the ones you've listed, but I have my eye on Groupon's IPO on November 4th. Even though I've been burned by LULU I still think it's a good company. GMCR reports on Wednesday, I'll stay tuned.


----------



## ddkay

NFLX is down even more to 77.50 (-34.79%) in premarket, yer sitting pretty


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good for you Argo!

Wow, -35%.  

I never bought this one, though I had considered it before it had skyrocketed straight to the moon.

Anyone buying now?


----------



## larry81

Toronto.gal said:


> Good for you Argo!
> 
> Wow, -35%.
> 
> I never bought this one, though I had considered it before it had skyrocketed straight to the moon.
> 
> Anyone buying now?


who would want to own this piece of trash company ?


----------



## Toronto.gal

I don't know as frankly, I never understood the business model. 

They have aggressive overseas expansion plans.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Good for you Argo!
> 
> Wow, -35%.
> 
> I never bought this one, though I had considered it before it had skyrocketed straight to the moon.
> 
> Anyone buying now?


Netflix never matched my investment profile, now that it's a dog one may expect a bit of dead cat bounce, but I think the flees will follow. The steam is out of this momentum stock, competition can eat it alive as therey are many companies who can enter the market.

I was suprised to see such a great subcribers base for old movies, don't think it will last.

Congrats to Argo for great call, hope your homeruns will outnumber the strike outs.


----------



## HaroldCrump

ddkay said:


> There's got to be some other momo stocks ready to blow up.. CMG...


Do you mean CMG.TO or the Chipotle food chain?
CMG.TO (Computer Modeling Group) seems to be pretty stable.


----------



## ddkay

Nah I meant Chipotle


----------



## Argonaut

Wow, Netflix opened lower than expected. Took the money and ran, as per Steve Miller of course. For $100 puts in November they wouldn't even give me time value. But I should have put more money into it.. it was a high percentage play given the horrible moves they've made recently.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Forget big companies; just booked myself another good profit with UUU [$2.36/$2.49].


----------



## Toronto.gal

Toronto.gal said:


> *YRI:* might regret it like I did the last time, but could not resist the $.57 cents profit from yesterday's purchase price, so sold 1/2 [$14.01/$14.58].


*Zylon:* please don't let me sell YRI ever again.  Some people never learn.


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> I sold ALL my SVM. 17% profit ... good enough. It's the third profitable trade in SVM this year. Not bad for a non-trader, eh?


Fantastic return  & happy for you!  

Thanks for the advice & blue sky here too.


----------



## Eder

I sold my CP yesterday and bought more Boston Pizza Royalties at $12.55 instead of my plan to buy more CN with the proceeds. (never invest with an empty stomach)


----------



## KaeJS

Sold half of my CGL, 100 shares @ 15.37.

Sold all of my G.TO, 50 shares @ 49.00.


----------



## Toronto.gal

And what are you planning to do with the returned capital + profit?

Good call on G KaeJS & smart that you held your gold trade a few days [unlike me who sold YRI, though only 1/2]. 

Also sold UUU early yesterday; it's moving up today again, do I grab it again or not? I like to get them on the way down, not up. 

Based on production news, TLM should be going down, but it's going up now.


----------



## fernandes90

Toronto.gal said:


> And what are you planning to do with the returned capital + profit?
> 
> Good call on G KaeJS & smart that you held your gold trade a few days [unlike me who sold YRI, though only 1/2].
> 
> Also sold UUU early yesterday; it's moving up today again, do I grab it again or not? I like to get them on the way down, not up.
> 
> Based on production news, TLM should be going down, but it's going up now.


dont you loose money on your buy and sell transaction fees?


----------



## Toronto.gal

If I'm making profits, how am I losing fernandes? 

Welcome to CMF!


----------



## fernandes90

Toronto.gal said:


> If I'm making profits, how am I losing fernandes?
> 
> Welcome to CMF!


i was only thinking depending on your fee and how large of a profit you are making. at best you would need to make 10 dollars or more to make a profit to cover your buy/sell fees right? so it depends how well the stock progresses if you decide to repurchase those stocks.


----------



## Toronto.gal

My profit is adequate, otherwise I would not sell; $10 is definitely not sufficient IMO, even if I were trading same x3.


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> And what are you planning to do with the returned capital + profit?
> 
> Good call on G KaeJS & smart that you held your gold trade a few days [unlike me who sold YRI, though only 1/2].


Thank you. 

I will probably just wait until another bargain comes along. I have toyed with the idea of buying 10 more AAPL below $400. But, to be honest.... I bought G.TO fully on margin, along with MT which I am still holding, so I didn't really "increase" my capital, per se, I just 'decreased' the amount owing. 

My stock portfolio isn't big enough yet, so unfortunately I need to continue using margin sometimes in order to take advantage. I am currently still borrowing a few thousand dollars at 4.5%, but I have some nice value buys with good blue(er) chip dividend payers in the 5-6% range (such as BCE at 5.6%) to cover the margin costs.





fernandes90 said:


> dont you loose money on your buy and sell transaction fees?


I don't think this question was directed at me, but those fees become somewhat negligible if you are with a discount broker. If the maximum you are paying is $10 to buy and $10 sell, its not too bad


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> I am currently still borrowing a few thousand dollars at 4.5%.


Be very careful KaeJS.


----------



## fernandes90

Toronto.gal said:


> My profit is adequate, otherwise I would not sell; $10 is definitely not sufficient IMO, even if I were trading same x3.


thats why i was curious in my previous post, now that this thread is what are you buying, im still buying my Yellow Media YLO.to its already up 19% this morning.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Be very careful KaeJS.


+1

I would even say get out of it completely.


----------



## KaeJS

Will do. 

I've learned my margin lesson before. It would take more than a 50% decline in all of my holdings to trigger a margin call.

So let's just hope that doesn't happen before I inject more capital.

If all goes well, I should be able to inject $1k of capital in a month from now to alleviate some of my margin balance. Nobody likes paying 4.5%.


----------



## Argonaut

I used a crazy amount of margin for a gold trade back in July, and made a small profit. Then someone here said that I should use options instead for those sort of bets. It was great advice, and now I've been able to minimize risk and maximize profit with no margin required. Playing with your own money means you always know where you stand.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> I've been able to minimize risk and maximize profit....


And that is what smart investing is all about. I thank hp [and others here] for the options wisdom, indeed great advice!


----------



## KaeJS

I need to learn about options first. I barely know how they work. 

Something about puts and calls, in the money, out the money....

Anybody running a CMF options Seminar?


----------



## fernandes90

i would be down to partake in the seminar if u do one, it would help me for a midterm lol Take part that is not lead one...


----------



## stephenheath

I'd love to learn about options from experts I trust (you guys) too. I won't invest in things I don't understand so I'm sitting with some long term HEF and HEX and letting the company make the money from all the options.... if it's something I could replicate myself then I'd love to learn it.


----------



## Argonaut

The options thread here has some good info. There is also a bunch of stuff you can read on the net of course. I like concrete examples, though. Take my Netflix trade. If I had shorted the stock I would have made 35%. Buying puts netted me 400% instead, albeit with putting up less money. If the trade didn't go my way I would have lost most of the money that I risked, so I didn't put up too much. 

The way it worked was that I bought the right to sell the stock at $100. This option was inherently useless when Netflix was at $118 before the bell. But the next morning the stock was at $75, so my option is now worth a whopping $2500 per contract.


----------



## Betzy

Toronto.gal said:


> And that is what smart investing is all about. I thank hp [and others here] for the options wisdom, indeed great advice!


+1, Options make me feel all warm and cozy inside. Just bought a RIM jan call 18strike for $4.75
Nothing like learning with real cash on the line, so it's easy does it as she goes...


----------



## ddkay

I'm averse to buying options with huge premiums like that, so your 1 NFLX put cost ~$625 incl commission, that's a really steep trade for me even though I have no problems affording it. At $100 strike it's only controlling $10,000 worth of shares. I don't sit well with the small possibility but still the potential for it to go to zero. Given a chance to go back in time, I would have preferred just directly shorting $10K worth of stock.


----------



## Argonaut

I bought for 5.00 and sold for 25.00. I'm not able to short $10,000 worth of stock and wouldn't do it even if I was. Anyway, I'm not hung up on the theory too much and prefer to think of trades that will make money. I'm beating the TSX by 45% this year so it's going okay.


----------



## ddkay

@Argo what do you think of WYNN $125 puts? reports earnings tonight


----------



## Argonaut

Don't think Wynn is something that can collapse from here. Pays an okay dividend that is well covered by earnings. Quarterly results released recently so no real catalyst for non-market movement right now. Groupon is on my calendar for Nov. 4th. Are option premiums super high for IPOs?


----------



## KaeJS

*No better time to learn than the present!*

Look what you guys have done... 

Lulu: Thank you for contacting Questrade. My name is Lulu. How can I help you?

you: Hi, I was just wondering what steps I need to take in order to set up my account for options trading

Lulu: I will be happy to help you with that. You will need to mail us an Option Trading Agreement.

Lulu: I can email you this form. After completing this form, you can mail it to our office. Will that be alright?

you: that would be great

Lulu: Can I verify your email address?

you: [email protected]

Lulu: Wonderful. For options, just be advised that you need minimum $1000 CAD to have option level 1and 2, $5000 for level 3, and $25000 for level 4.

Lulu: Level 1: Long calls and long puts

Lulu: Level 2: Covered calls and covered puts

Lulu: Level 3: Spreads

Lulu: Level 4: Short straddles, strangles and combinations, and uncovered naked equity and index options

Lulu: Is there anything else I can assist you with?

you: That will be all for today. Have a great day.

Lulu: It was a pleasure serving you. Thank you for choosing Questrade and have a great day!


----------



## avrex

ddkay said:


> @Argo what do you think of WYNN $125 puts? reports earnings tonight


@ddkay. Do you like to play the earnings game? I have to admit, I have played this dangerous game a few times this quarter. Sometimes I win and sometimes I lose.

Today's buys:
BLL @ 34.53
FLS @ 86.19
NVLS @ 32.21


----------



## ddkay

I think those might have been preliminary results... but earnings calendars always have conflicting info

"Wynn Resorts (NASDAQ: WYNN) are among those expected to report earnings growth [Wednesday]" - Benzinga

Also SEC.gov doesn't have a 10-Q for October: http://www.sec.gov/cgi-bin/browse-edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001174922&owner=exclude&count=40


Re IPOs, yes generally options are highly priced, they also usually come a few days or weeks after IPO (LinkedIn..)


----------



## Argonaut

Wynn has already released on October 19th and missed by 10%. I only remembered that because Steve Wynn went on a bit of a tirade in the conference call. Maybe I saw that on this forum or somewhere else. Zero Hedge I think.


----------



## ddkay

So confused.. I see lots of reports the 3Q results too, why isn't it on sec.gov?


----------



## ddkay

Only $180 for 125 strike. No company specific headlines is a good thing sometimes, keeps the market correlation tight. Cheaper than the SPYs. Gona try it out and play it, if the macro picture falls apart tomorrow this should get me a few hundred.


----------



## gibor365

Anyone buying Thu morning anything?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Of course! Did you not make any purchases yesterday at all?

Perhaps the day I'll make the most same day trades ever!  And will be able to exit some swing-trades as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

No time like the present. Have exited from all swing trades from last couple of weeks! 

At 9:30, MFC - NYSE was up 7%! Not sure if I saw that right.


----------



## Eder

gibor said:


> Anyone buying Thu morning anything?


I think this is a better spot to be selling no? I'm cleaning the previous mistakes out of my portfolio.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Definitely Eder!


----------



## Homerhomer

There is an argument for buying and selling today, I think that while none of the events solve anything there is a good chance this rally may have some legs, and even many bears are expecting santa claus rally.

Purchased agrium and potash today, based on recent trading history both still have about 10% room before they hit the ceiling, but with that I usually don't invest on a whim, so hopefully I won't be looking for a spot under the bed next to Belguy.


----------



## Toronto.gal

The buying for longer term should have been done last night, though it would have been a difficult move.

IMO, today is for booking profits off the table/trading because today's gains could be lost by afternoon or by tomorrow. Having said that, your picks HH were good and I'm sure you won't need to hide under the covers, that's only for the buy/hold do absolutely nothing types.

Made a sweet & small trade with PO*P*, not POT [Petro One Energy].

Hope it's a good day for all!


----------



## zylon

*squeeze them shorts, buddy*

I'm doing some homework on investments which are far removed from HFT, Algo's, short sellers, trading fees, derivatives, and other nasties.

I wonder if Admin would object to a thread topic on unlisted, private investments?

http://www.pennantcap.com/current-offerings.html


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> The buying for longer term should have been done last night, though it would have been a difficult move.


I am not buying for long term, but in retrospect it should have been done 3 weeks ago not yesterday ;-) (and that's assuming there is no 2012 crash).


----------



## CanadianCapitalist

zylon said:


> I wonder if Admin would object to a thread topic on unlisted, private investments?


Not at all. Go ahead and create a thread zylon.


----------



## ddkay

AMD and BIDU report after close, just watching this time

My WYNN put probably going to expire worthless... was a gamble on a day like yesterday anyway. In and out of XIV for 2.1% gain today and covered my loss a few times over.


----------



## Argonaut

Don't let that put expire worthless, sell it for whatever chump change you can get! Helps cover future commissions at least.

I think I may be done making moves this year. 50/25/25 stocks, gold, and cash will be a good setup for whatever comes.

Although I may be tempted to look at the Groupon IPO. It may be a laughing_stock_, if you catch my drift.


----------



## ddkay

It dropped from $180 to $12 lol. Commissions exceed the cost of the trade so definitely not worth it... I'm on a losing streak with options, save the Apple trade which was only paper. I think the 100x leverage makes me use them more carelessly. I shouldn't have bought it yesterday, but I said what the heck its only $180. Feels like a lotto ticket.


----------



## ddkay

Being long has been like throwing darts today, just buy a bunch of anything and it's probably going to go up


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> *T-O.gal*: how about that ADM eh!
> I'm still under water tho; how about you?


Si, si, how about that?! 

I bought those shares for long term [with profit money], so have not paid too much attention to them lately until today! Anyway, I'm on the + side, but not by much. However, I'm very happy with my POP/TLM trades of today; the former up 14% today.  I love the little stocks!


----------



## el oro

ddkay, if $12 is around your commission cost then that means you'd have to make around 14% return just to break even on that trade! Either you need to trade bigger or change your broker. Also, consider put/call spreads to lower your risk. 

Take your potential Jan '12 124 strike spy puts trade from the other thread for example. They're trading around 3.94 right now. If you're trading based on the chart you posted, then you expect SPY at slightly lower than 110 before January. So, you buy a couple of the 124 puts (3.94) and you could sell a couple of Jan '12 110 puts, currently trading ~1.42. Then, your cost basis is lowered to 2.52 and maximum gain is realized anywhere below 110. Alternatively, you could forego selling the 110 puts and just sell weekly calls for income whenever you foresee a short-term market rally. Trade like a pro by lowering your risk!


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Purchased agrium and potash today, .


Sold Agrium for about 3% profit (OMG, I am becaming a day trader.... T.Gal what have you done May repurchase it if there is a weakness before or after weekend.


Potash hasn't moved on me so I am holding on.


----------



## ddkay

I'm with TDW, which options broker are you with? It woulda worked fine had the market not rallied on the thinnest of headlines again

Yesterday the WYNN weekly $125P contract had a range of about 1.40 - 4.10 (don't have a record exactly, just going from photographic memory), hitting the higher end of that range around 11am when WYNN was at $121. 14% would have been easy.

Today we opened at $138.76, so it lost 87% of its value from yesterdays close

If I sell right now I don't get much back, so not worth doing anything IMO

Estimated Transaction Value 
Estimated Principal Value:	$8.00 US 
Estimated Commission:	$11.24 US 
Total Proceeds:	$3.24 US


----------



## HaroldCrump

ddkay said:


> Total Proceeds: $3.24


You need a T-Shirt that says - _The market gained 324 points and I made $3.24_


----------



## el oro

I'm with Questrade. The options commissions aren't great but I trade large enough that they never exceed 1% of the principal. I don't trade options frequently but if I did I would consider a cheaper broker such as IB.


----------



## donald

I bought 100 shares of xom(monday)going to add to my position in tif(50 shares)next week.Cat and wynn were on fire today,finally made so serious cash today....shorts finally got hurt,thats good level it out,they will be thinking twice.


----------



## Homerhomer

donald said:


> ....shorts finally got hurt,thats good level it out,they will be thinking twice.


Why do you have an issue with poeple shorting stocks?


----------



## ddkay

He's thinking like a politician. First they ban CDS, next they'll ban selling at lower prices. We can all profit together in the world's largest Ponzi that only goes up


----------



## ddkay

AMD $5.54->$6 (+8.30%) in AHs, still nothing from BIDU (Chinese search engine), duno when those are coming in


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Agrium for about 3% profit (OMG, I am becaming a day trader.... T.Gal what have you done... Potash hasn't moved on me so I am holding on.


Don't blame me. 

3% is pretty good IMO, however, it might go up more tomorrow given POT's results. 

"Potash Corp. of Saskatchewan Inc. reported the second highest third-quarter profit in its history Thursday as it benefited from healthy demand for its products from farmers". 

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/10/27/potash-profit-doubles-on-rising-demand/


----------



## donald

Because shorting skews the true vaule of a company-take (cat)for instance it was not a 70 stock,did you feel it was?the only way it gets there is from shorting...or am i wrong?Look at how little it takes for it to rise(3 weeks,95ish)Look @ the buying pressure in the last 3 weeks,the market knows it was undervauled,this is on very little volume-so that would be the smart money.

How else does it work?


----------



## avrex

avrex said:


> Bought
> BLL @ 34.53
> FLS @ 86.19
> NVLS @ 32.21


Hey, for once I get to brag about my winners versus my usual poor selections.
My timing was good by buying in yesterday's market. 
Today 2 out of 3 had excellent earnings reports and the other one was ok too.


----------



## ddkay

The price drops because there is more sellers than buyers in any given period [so a seller lowers their ask to push the transaction through], it has nothing to do with volume or shorts


----------



## Toronto.gal

avrex said:


> 1. for once I get to brag about my winners versus my usual poor selections.
> 2. My timing was good by buying in yesterday's market.


1. What type of companies do you 'usually' pick that are so bad?
2. It was a brave move, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## donald

I stand corrected....too early to tell but you have to believe the smart money was buying in early october when cat was 72 and the "world" was **** scared china was going down the tubes,as it stands today one cant argue "buy when its bloody"'because early october was bloody and i dont think average joe was wagering a bet long than on the stock...weeks before cat posted 44% earnings beat.


----------



## avrex

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. What type of companies do you 'usually' pick that are so bad?
> 2. It was a brave move, glad it worked out for you.


1. I'm being too hard on myself. But, I did fall into some value traps earlier this year that kept going down. RIMM in the spring and Petrobank Energy in the summer. But, yes, I've had some good selections lately.
2. Thanks, T.gal


----------



## Causalien

SWI up 20% today
Bad news is RENN is still down 50% from my price.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Just traded BBD.B, the one I could not catch yesterday [$4.13/$4.26].


----------



## Cal

Food for thought:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-stocks-and-good-buys-to-boot/article2216484/


----------



## Eder

Cal said:


> Food for thought:
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-stocks-and-good-buys-to-boot/article2216484/


From the article "Despite the market turmoil that has fuelled a flight to quality among investors around the world, many of Canada’s highest-quality stocks and sectors remain surprisingly affordable even as they shield investors from the worst of the market’s declines. "

Then the author goes on to identify Manulife as one of the best...I near blew beer thru my nose...


----------



## Causalien

Curious. Those of you who bought manulife, was it because you are in the industry? Or a related industry?


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Just bought back into goldcorp again, probably 4th or 5th time this year.


And out.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> *Purchased agrium and potash today,*


I had a limit set on POT.TO yesterday for 50 shares at $50.00.

It got filled.

I'm just looking to make a quick $100 and sell at $52.

If I am wrong, I will DCA at $46.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> And out.


Very nice.


----------



## cdnpennystocks

KaeJS said:


> I had a limit set on POT.TO yesterday for 50 shares at $50.00.
> 
> It got filled.
> 
> I'm just looking to make a quick $100 and sell at $52.
> 
> If I am wrong, I will DCA at $46.


Is it really worth it to just make $100 on a trade, your fees would be (estimating here, could be slightly less or quite a bit more) $10 to buy, $10 to sell, that's 20% of your profits!


----------



## Eder

Eder said:


> I sold my CP yesterday and bought more Boston Pizza Royalties at $12.55 instead of my plan to buy more CN with the proceeds. (never invest with an empty stomach)


It figures...CP will pop $5 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jungle

Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## Jungle

I was reading in the Globe and Mail Pershing Capital bought 18 million shares and 2.65 million call options of CP and is calling on the management to review its performance issues as of late.


----------



## Jungle

Wow after hours it's up to $69 dollars now??


----------



## Jungle

Congrats to those who bought at $44 but.. this company and it's earnings are still underperforming. I don't see how this hedge fund guy buying 10% of CP makes the company fix it's profit issues. The investors bet this guys investment will seek inprovments in CP.


----------



## Causalien

PE 20 for a railway. I am staying away.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*GCE:* I traded this stock several times, but the last time I was not able to get out as it just went down and down; I averaged the cost down to $7+ hoping the Chinese would buy it & now the Chinese can have it for $10.  

A Happy Halloween for me, lol, but too bad I did not buy at $3+ when I had the strong urge to do so. 

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/10/31/asia-firms-to-buy-grande-cache-coal-for-1-billion/


----------



## m3s

I wonder how CP stays in business with all the derailments. Just take a look at the tracks poorly maintained tracks for yourself.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> I had a limit set on POT.TO yesterday for 50 shares at $50.00.
> 
> It got filled.
> 
> I'm just looking to make a quick $100 and sell at $52.
> 
> If I am wrong, I will DCA at $46.


Looks like DCA-ing is going to be a for certain thing if this continues!! 

POT.TO
47.18
-2.55 (-5.13%)

Good thing I only bought 50!


----------



## marina628

Darn somebody told me I needed to buy a railway stock a month ago and I sat on it lol.I went with my 12 AAPL shares instead of CP


----------



## Abha

marina628 said:


> I went with my 12 AAPL shares instead of CP


You wont be thinking that this coming January.


----------



## marina628

Maybe not ,can't be right all the time lol.My friend thinks apple is going to $350 by year end not $500 .Anything over $440 is ok by me.


----------



## Abha

What is his/her reasoning that Apple will fall to $350?

I think the stock is holding up remarkably well, its got 81.5 billion in cash as a cushion and there are many who think Peter Cook will return the cash to shareholders either through a 1 time dividend or a buyback of some sort.

But then my opinion is worth no more than your friend. I just don't see the stock falling anywhere near $350 and while it might not hit $500 in the next few months it will definitely get closer to that side of the range.


----------



## KaeJS

I have a hard time believing they will ever give out a dividend.

If they are to compete with Google and remain on top of the market, I think they should hoard all of their cash. It's when companies get cocky that they start to fall behind, no?

I mean.... I love the iPhone..... but they have to come out with something else eventually.


----------



## Abha

At what point is their battle chest sufficient. At 81.5 billion I think they have the capital to pursue any venture or opportunity they want and still have enough to compete with Google head on.

To put it into perspective. They could buy Suncor, CP Railway and BCE by the end of next quarter (assuming cash grows at current rate) and not be in any debt.


----------



## KaeJS

I think if they were going to give out a dividend, they would have given out a dividend already.

Google has never given out a dividend, either.


----------



## Abha

KaeJS said:


> I think if they were going to give out a dividend, they would have given out a dividend already.
> 
> Google has never given out a dividend, either.


Apple did give out dividends at one point and Google is also much younger as a company than Apple.

Anyways we're both shareholders so we've got capital gains to appreciate in the meantime.


----------



## marina628

Abha 
I think my friend makes these stock projections when he has too much wine.He loses money on everything , maybe he needs to buy some apple stock too.


----------



## Greyhound86

KaeJS said:


> Looks like DCA-ing is going to be a for certain thing if this continues!!
> 
> POT.TO
> 47.18
> -2.55 (-5.13%)
> 
> Good thing I only bought 50!


I bought 490 shares of POT.TO @ $50.25 for a long term hold (along with 250 shares of Agrium @ 73.50) recently.

Not in a hurry to sell but it hurts when they go down!

Mosaic is getting hammered today - down 9%


----------



## Toronto.gal

Greyhound86 said:


> 1. I bought 490 shares of POT.
> 2. Mosaic is getting hammered today - down 9%


1. Did you buy all at once? I added some yesterday and some today.
2. That's not unusual volatility for such stocks.

*KaeJS:* unfortunate timing that you bought POT on Friday, not only because of this week's volatility, but also because POT & a lot of other fertilizers got downgraded on Monday.


----------



## andrewf

KaeJS said:


> I have a hard time believing they will ever give out a dividend.


So you value them at zero? The share price is the discounted value of expected future cash flows--either dividends or share buybacks. But for any of the shares to have any value, there has to be an expectation that the company is either acquired for cash or will pay a dividend.


----------



## andrewf

As far as never paying out any cash, if they don't use their cash to buy back stock or issue dividends, they morph into bond funds that sell phones.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> *KaeJS:* unfortunate timing that you bought POT on Friday, not only because of this week's volatility, but also because POT & a lot of other fertilizers got downgraded on Monday.


Fortunately POT is a leader in the industry and we just passed 7 billion ( that's good for potash, bad for the rest of the planet) mark of the population. Short term wrong purchase for Kaej (and myself), mid to long term this is a solid company and with the market swings we are experiencing there could be an opportunity to average down even more, or we could both swing into profit before the end of the month ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Short term wrong purchase for Kaej (and myself), mid to long term this is a solid company..


Could not agree more! I have been buying/accumulating shares since 09 under all my accounts! However, when I caught on about the volatile nature of this great stock, I also began trading it under my TFSA & using the profits to buy more POT. 

7 billion people and growing; scary!


----------



## Argonaut

Sold ABV for a small profit. Should have held my bearish bets, but oh well. Raising a bunch of US cash. May sell CGL and buy GLD for a modified gambit to use some of my US dollars.


----------



## KaeJS

Greyhound86 said:


> I bought 490 shares of POT.TO @ $50.25 for a long term hold


My entire Trading Portfolio is worth your single investment in Potash.

That blows my mind!

And yes.... I am waiting to average down. I was going to buy more at $46, like I said I would, but I didn't.

I figure I might as well ride this downward spiral and try to get it below $45.

I really can't afford it. Margin is starting to call my name. I can hear his call flowing through the air as he approaches closer, and closer....


----------



## KaeJS

Shoulda bought yesterday. Hindsight is 20-20! 

In for another 50 POT.TO at $47.50.

AVG Price = 100 @ $48.75


----------



## Toronto.gal

POT at $47.50 is still a great price KaeJS! I guess you don't listen to ddkay [about averaging down].


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded TLM!


----------



## webber22

Any risk takers out there can now trade MF Global, down 79% as it resumed trading today under MFGLQ. It's supposed to have wild swings for the next little while ...


----------



## humble_pie

sorry webber too rich for my blood but i did pull an argo early this am.

i plain-vanilla bought call options.

tch (smack self on wrist.)

ing bank.


----------



## donald

Humble:do you venture into the casino area?Wynn today announced a special 5 dollar dividend(im a share holder)Lots of early mourning action on the stock.

You ever play off any of these?


----------



## donald

Ya we all stand alone...you got that right zylon.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought 15 GLD
Sold 100 CGL

Net result is an increase in gold position, removal of CAD hedging, and gambitted some of my US dollars to Canadian without exchange. Maybe someday I'll have 100 GLD so I can use options for it too.


----------



## buaya

Just bought 100 of Corning Glass (GLW) for $14.


----------



## Causalien

Can we change the thread title to something that reflect member's buy sell tracking?

It's not beneficial to track/post only the buys and may be misleading.

Sold 80% of TSLA @$30.


----------



## Abha

Causalien said:


> Sold 80% of TSLA @$30.


Cool. I am in TSLA too. Haven't sold yet. Still in that beautiful short squeeze zone.


----------



## Causalien

Haha, that promising mother of all short squeezes. Not happening until 2012.


----------



## Causalien

Looks like I sold too early. Well, good luck to the rest of my 20%. And it looks like it broke the top of the rallying channel. Exponential growth here we go.


----------



## Abha

I might sell out tomorrow morning ahead of the jobs report.

I think we'll get a retracement before the company really gets going in late 2012.

I intend to buy this one again.


----------



## Argonaut

Buying more gold yesterday was a good idea. Maybe it makes another run at $1900.

IPL.UN and CNR also closed at all-time highs. Life is good.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> Buying more gold yesterday was a good idea.


Indeed!

If I remember correctly, you have a degree in history, so someone who's good at analyzing the past, can surely predict the future much easier.


----------



## Argonaut

Toronto.gal said:


> Indeed!
> 
> If I remember correctly, you have a degree in history, so someone who's good at analyzing the past, can surely predict the future much easier.


Yes, good memory. It does help, though I do much better with gold direction than general market direction. Mockingbird seems to be a pro at that.


----------



## ddkay

Rolled in the benjies with MDVN today


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> IPL.UN and CNR also closed at all-time highs. Life is good.


Apparently I made a mistake selling IPL.UN 

I sold out at 16 something I think. Can't remember now.

Edit: Nope, I made a BIG mistake on IPL.UN, as per my Spreadsheet.

Inter Pipeline Fund	IPL.UN	Purchased on April 4, 2011	100	$16.17	Sold on May 3, 2011	$15.62	$9.90	*-$64.90	-4.01%	30 Days*


----------



## marina628

Anyone buy Groupon? Been watching it today thinking about jumping in ..


----------



## Abha

I'm day-trading GRPN. Made a little profit but definitely will not hold this at all past today.


----------



## ddkay

Rush to safety sold all my USD and gold got in GRPN no one can short it yet


----------



## Argonaut

Can't buy GRPN options yet.


----------



## Lephturn

The Groupon ponzi scheme..... these guys are a disaster.

Can you even be considered a public company with this tiny fraction of the float public? What is it, 5%?

When does the lockup end, and will we have options then so I can get short cheap and ride this thing into the ground?


----------



## humble_pie

lepht they say about 5 days ... no official word ... but likely next week ... can everybody wait it out lol ...


----------



## ddkay

LinkedIn lockup is supposed to end Nov 21st, I heard from 3rd party sources though, I don't know where to find that info (it must be on one of the filings..??)

I read that pre-1996 underwriting standards were 5 years minimum of existing in business, and 3 consecutive years of being profitable. Microsoft was in business 11 years before IPO'ing, Google for 8 years...

Now we have no standards, none for underwriting, none for listing. Neither here, or the USA. Brazil seems to be the only country that has taken market regulation seriously.


----------



## ddkay

I want to know which institutional investors bought into this... probably more TBTF idiots.


----------



## marina628

Just bought some at 3:11pm for $27.35 a share.


----------



## humble_pie

little bear i was surprised too at the current flimsy option trading requirements ... used to be new IPOs had to trade a long time, like a year, etc, before the exchanges would approve their options.


----------



## marina628

Yes they only put 5% on the market , I read that fact after I bought but I only bought 75 shares .


----------



## Causalien

Can't wait to short this...
But Groupon might be dead before anyone get a chance to short.


----------



## andrewf

I'd feel pretty comfortable shorting groupon, myself.


----------



## Mockingbird

ddkay said:


> LinkedIn lockup is supposed to end Nov 21st, I heard from 3rd party sources though, I don't know where to find that info (it must be on one of the filings..??)
> 
> I read that pre-1996 underwriting standards were 5 years minimum of existing in business, and 3 consecutive years of being profitable. Microsoft was in business 11 years before IPO'ing, Google for 8 years...
> 
> Now we have no standards, none for underwriting, none for listing. Neither here, or the USA. Brazil seems to be the only country that has taken market regulation seriously.


Lock-up period is generally between 60-180 days. 

LNKD expires on Nov 15.
The expiration listings are found here.

MB


----------



## Mockingbird

According to Marty Kearney from CBOE blog..

"GRPN would be eligible for options trading on *Monday, November 14th*, certifying with the OCC on Friday, November 11th. Prior to certification, we would still need to confirm the shareholder requirement and a few other required items."

MB


----------



## ddkay

Thanks MB.. so GRPN lockup expiration is May 5 2012 http://ipoportal.edgar-online.com/ipo/ipoOfferings.asp?view=lockup&IPO=1&ccmonth=5&ccyear=2012


----------



## Jungle

Did a little rebalancing. Sold US index-e and bought Intl index-e. 

Just need this Canadian market to catch up to US; then I will rebalance another account. If TSX hits 13,500, I will starting buying Cdn gov bonds too. 

Don't want to get caught again with my pants down and no bonds to sell during a market crash..lol


----------



## KaeJS

*Proving DCA can work effectively, for the nay-sayers.*



KaeJS said:


> I had a limit set on POT.TO yesterday for 50 shares at $50.00.
> 
> It got filled.
> 
> I'm just looking to make a quick $100 and sell at $52.
> 
> If I am wrong, I will DCA at $46.


I was wrong.... So then I bought more.



KaeJS said:


> In for another 50 POT.TO at $47.50.
> 
> AVG Price = 100 @ $48.75


And now the current price of POT.TO is $48.89, as of Nov. 4 close.



cdnpennystocks said:


> Is it really worth it to just make $100 on a trade, your fees would be (estimating here, could be slightly less or quite a bit more) $10 to buy, $10 to sell, that's 20% of your profits!


$4.95 to buy (x2), $4.95 to sell.

At Friday's close, my profit after commissions would be $4.15.

If I never DCA'd, my loss after commissions would be $65.40

cdnpennystocks - if the stock hits $50 again, its worth it!


----------



## bigcake

POT will be 30S


----------



## bigcake

I bought 20 GWO.TO JAN 2012 24 CALL @0.1. It costs me $230.00 including commission. It's a little bet.


----------



## Abha

bigcake said:


> POT will be 30S


That would take quite a bit of effort by perma-bear shorters to accomplish.

It's got support at 49.25 and resistance at 51.25 so I suspect it will be range-bound for a quite a while, while the market remains volatile.


----------



## Argonaut

Argonaut said:


> Sold ABV.





Argonaut said:


> Bought 15 GLD.


ABV down 0.2%, GLD up 3.8% for a net gain of 4%. 

My repositioning almost never works in the short run, but my gold timing has never failed. Something had to give.

What to do with Argonaut Gold, closing at all-time high? I think it's worth $9. Outperforming the BMO Junior Gold index by 60% this year. It pays to pick quality over an index.


----------



## humble_pie

people who quote themselves with lip-smacking approval are bizarre, imho.

careful argo so you don't turn into one of those pontificating old pharts at a young age.

plus you might dislocate your shoulder reaching around to pat your own back like that.


----------



## Spudd

Over the weekend I finished reading "The Intelligent Investor" and bought 3 stocks based on the principles (not entirely perfectly, but close). 

GLW
AVX
AAH

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## tombiosis

can you expand on why you chose AAH? as opposeed to some of the competitors...? I see of few of its rivals rated "strong buy..."


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Sold Agrium for about 3% profit (OMG, I am becaming a day trader.... T.Gal what have you done May repurchase it if there is a weakness before or after weekend.
> 
> 
> Potash hasn't moved on me so I am holding on.


Got out of POT just above break even, ill timed purchase which thankfully didn't cost me. The Italian cloud makes me nervous, prefer cash and POT doesn't pay enough dividends to make it comfortable sitting on it if it were to plunge with the rest of them.


----------



## Spudd

To be honest AAH didn't really fit all the criteria. However I bought it because it had low debt and the price/book ratio was good. That's the one I feel the least confident about, of the 3. I like GLW the most.


----------



## andrewf

Kae, as one the naysayers you are referring to, do you think your second purchase 'fixed' your first purchase of POT?


----------



## Argonaut

humble: Unlike most of the 20-somethings here, I don't make $300,000 per year.. so I have to live for something.


----------



## Ethan

Bought 10 shares of Terra Nitrogen Company yesterday. NYSE:TNH.


----------



## larry81

Argonaut said:


> humble: Unlike most of the 20-somethings here, I don't make $300,000 per year.. so I have to live for something.


hahaha, good call !


----------



## m3s

Spudd said:


> To be honest AAH didn't really fit all the criteria. However I bought it because it had low debt and the price/book ratio was good. That's the one I feel the least confident about, of the 3. I like GLW the most.


AAH is one of my dogs but I bought at a much higher price when they announced the dividend a year or so ago. Luckily I took some profits early so I'm only down 15% not counting dividends, but I always see it as -50% in my watchlist

I kept reading the Euro conversion was responsible for eating their profits since the Euro went from ~.60 - .75 in 2010. They should have a lot of growth globally so I'm not too worried. For example they recently set up a busy Chinese airport with VoIP


----------



## KaeJS

andrewf said:


> Kae, as one the naysayers you are referring to, do you think your second purchase 'fixed' your first purchase of POT?


Did it 'fix' my first purchase? No.

Obviously, my first purchase was a screw up.

Did it 'aid' my original purchase? Yes.

I bought my first 50 shares at $50.00
Second set of 50 shares at $47.50

Total Average = 100 @ $48.75.

I sold out at $49.88 today. This allowed me to turn over a $98.15 profit after commissions in 12 days. If I never used the Dollar Cost Averaging method, I would have been SOL.

DCA'ing is like a band-aid to help reduce the pain of your original mistake.

*andrewf,* you're an intelligent individual. You know how it works.


----------



## Betzy

Bought another Jan call for PBN, sold first one a while ago.
Sold a call too for jan that has been gaining so i figured i would balance it out with this call purchase.
Even if the jan sold call gets exercised i will be ahead $600 from first spread.
This second call will just be gravy or be worth nothing if stock turns around...
i love options


----------



## ddkay

Thinking of buying more gold, C3-01 T9 fresh.


----------



## Jungle

I got a limit for [email protected] $44 and TRP @ $37


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> plus you might dislocate your shoulder reaching around to pat your own back like that.


You're so funny. 

Argo was showing off his solid investing skills a little and why not, he was just feeling very accomplished & nothing wrong with that, just don't let it get to your head. Well done!


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> 1. $98.15 profit after commissions in 12 days.
> 2. DCA'ing is like a band-aid to help reduce the pain of your original mistake.


1. Glad it worked out for you and nice profit for 12 days!
2. There was no mistake & you don't owe anyone any explanations!


----------



## andrewf

KaeJS said:


> Did it 'fix' my first purchase? No.
> 
> Obviously, my first purchase was a screw up.
> 
> Did it 'aid' my original purchase? Yes.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I sold out at $49.88 today. This allowed me to turn over a $98.15 profit after commissions in 12 days. If I never used the Dollar Cost Averaging method, I would have been SOL.


I don't understand the subtle difference here. My point is that DCAing is just a mental fiction. It is very seductive. Your first trade was a loss and your second trade was a gain. They were discrete actions. I can understand liking a stock at $50 and liking it more at $47 and change. I see them as two separate trades, which is what they were. But buying at $47 because you bought at $50 (in other words, DCA) isn't rational. It's anchoring.




> DCA'ing is like a band-aid to help reduce the pain of your original mistake.


Agreed. It is all psychological.


----------



## marina628

I am using DCA because I am afraid to put the whole chunk in at once lol


----------



## KaeJS

A mental fiction?

I call it stock trading.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 50 RY.TO at $45.45.

Will *DCA* below $44, if needed.


----------



## Rommel

First time buying stocks/etfs/bonds et al today! 

RRSP Portfolio:
XTR 330	$12.02 
XPF 100	$19.35 
ZDJ 200	$20.34 
CYH 135	$14.60 
ZHY 270	$14.95 
XRE 135	$14.75 
IGT 55	$17.43 
SU 32 $31.75

Why am I happy? Well, praise the Lord, that's why!


----------



## andrewf

KaeJS said:


> Bought 50 RY.TO at $45.45.
> 
> Will *DCA* below $44, if needed.


Hey, don't get your nose out of joint. You can call it DCA, but it is probably just a difference in terminology--you're taking a broader definition of DCA than I do. Really, the strict DCA definition is periodic regardless of price, whereas your trade is contingent on the price action.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> Will *DCA* below $44, if needed.


LOL. 

Added RY too.

By the way, buying any solid stock [already at a deep discount] only to see it go down after you bought it, isn't a mistake, as in that case, we're all making mistakes, except those with crystal balls. We all have good & not so good timing, but I would not call it a mistake, especially in this dizzying markets. 

A mistake would have been having bought SU at $47; actually at $44.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Not pulling the trigger on anything today.... Time to order a margarita....


----------



## gibor365

What the Hell!? Is TSX closed?! 3.50pm wanted to place buy order for ZRE and got "Equity/Option open orders are temporarily unavailable. Please try again later. (BUSUS0063)" 

I'm in CIBC Investor Edge


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jon_Snow said:


> Not pulling the trigger on anything today.... Time to order a margarita....


Nice of you to check in with us from Mexico, or are you just trying to make us jealous? 

Are you learning some Spanish while you're there in case you want to retire in Mexico?


----------



## Eder

KaeJS said:


> Bought 50 RY.TO at $45.45.
> 
> Will *DCA* below $44, if needed.


I want some more as well but am hoping for more sell pressure next few weeks. I own way too much of RY already but it seems pretty cheap.


----------



## KaeJS

andrewf said:


> Hey, don't get your nose out of joint.


My nose is fine 

And yes, you're correct, I am not using DCA in its exact meaning.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Toronto.gal said:


> Nice of you to check in with us from Mexico, or are you just trying to make us jealous?
> 
> Are you learning some Spanish while you're there in case you want to retire in Mexico?


Not trying to make anyone jealous and don't feel at all guilty... I work myself to the bone in a job that I LOATHE so I can come down here for 3 weeks a year. I bloody well deserve this. Everybody should be able to do this. Helps maintain my sanity. 

And yes, my Spanish is slowly improving... bought the Rosetta Stone language software this year to help speed the process. And yes, Mexico will figure prominently in my early retirement. Living expenses are almost 50% less than that of Canada... taking this into account, retirement may be even closer than I thought. If Mr. Market would only co-operate a bit....


----------



## Causalien

I have already finished liquidating my Canadian bank stocks during the past month while the going was good.

I am now in the process of liquidating all my exposure to Canadian bank's preferred shares. I give it another 1~2 years before Canada experiences the US 2007 event.

I was waiting to see whether or not Europe would be stable enough so this won't happen, but now the chance of Europe destabilizing is great enough for me not to want to risk "risk free money" on a potential of this event.


----------



## hedgehog12

wow GRPN flopped bad ...


----------



## marina628

yeah I am down $206 on my grpn ,maybe by Friday somebody will push it up to short it later lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jon_Snow said:


> I bloody well deserve this. Everybody should be able to do this. Helps maintain my sanity.


Sure you do! About the jealousy comment, I was just teasing you.

Have you had a Mezcal yet? 










*Marina:* you were brave to hang on to GRPN; those stocks are good for same-day trading the 1st couple of days, but after that, I would not go near them. 

And those that bought GMCR this year and doubled/tripled their profits, but did not sell and/or take money off the table, were not drinking coffee, but perhaps were drinking Mezcales; -33.60%, ouch!.

Bought TLM yesterday at 3:59, hopefully I can sell some today.


----------



## tombiosis

just jumped in to ZQQ...400 shares. This will constitute about 5-6% of the couch potato I am building for the longterm in my RRSP.


----------



## larry81

marina628 said:


> yeah I am down $206 on my grpn ,maybe by Friday somebody will push it up to short it later lol


I strongly suggest you sell GRPN


----------



## Dibs

Wow, GMCR down 38% on the open.


----------



## Causalien

larry81 said:


> I strongly suggest you sell GRPN


My second time iterating the same fact. Sell Groupon. I just have your best interest in mind. Though I know what it feel like to have people tell me to sell certain stock.


----------



## marina628

I watched GRPN all day was going to sell buy came up a bit couldn't bring myself to sell it though .I will make my decision to exit or not tomorrow.I do not have much invested in it .


----------



## underemployedactor

Well, I couldn't resist some barrel bottom scrapings and in a fit of self loathing, held my nose and bought some Bank of America. If SP recovers, I'll take the profits and buy coffee for the Occupy protesters. I don't imagine the coffee will be discounted 39% like the GRPN SP.


----------



## underemployedactor

oops, meant GMCR. So much for trying to be witty.


----------



## Causalien

Marina, if you want to dip your toes in something volatile and tech based (or even, trying an IPO). Facebook IPO might be a better one to attempt that. If it's just to try trading a technology company ATVI has been steadily moving in a channel between $10 and $12. Don't know how long this will last, if it dips to $10 again, I am definitely buying because next year is a big year for ATVI. That said, there's nothing stopping Groupon from suffering a rally like that of NFLX from hype. 

I am actually surprised that Green Mountain Coffee fell this much. I thought coffee is invincible. I mean, Starbucks, Tim Hortons man. It's rare to see a big player in a sector drop by this much while the competitors didn't move at all. Then again, I am not following GMCR that much.


----------



## Argonaut

Groupon puts available Monday, right? Anyone buying?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Causalien said:


> 1. Facebook IPO might be a better one to attempt that.
> 
> 2. I am actually surprised that Green Mountain Coffee fell this much. I thought coffee is invincible. I mean, Starbucks, Tim Hortons man. It's rare to see a big player in a sector drop by this much while the competitors didn't move at all. Then again, I am not following GMCR that much.


1. Can't wait for that one!

2. You're comparing GMCR [$29.55-$115.98] to SBUX [$29.45-$44.69] and THI [$38.75-$51.68]? You would not have bought GMCR a week/month or even a couple of days ago, why?

The massive loss [like many other stocks lately] was indeed a surprise, but the stock returning back to earth from the moon was not! Just look at the above 52 week low/high; this is not a tech or biotech stock, but supposedly a much less volatile one!

After the rapid trend up from March through August/2011, the stock inevitably had to break-down & this is a perfect example that in these extreme volatile markets, *being greedy can be very, very costly;* from March to August, one could have tripled profits. 

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...coffee-90-costlier-than-s-p-500-real-m-a.html


----------



## Homerhomer

Causalien said:


> I am actually surprised that Green Mountain Coffee fell this much. I thought coffee is invincible. I mean, Starbucks, Tim Hortons man. It's rare to see a big player in a sector drop by this much while the competitors didn't move at all. Then again, I am not following GMCR that much.


One of the reason it fell of the cliff is because David Einhorn went on the campain to destroy the shares, and when he speaks even other fund managers do not want to bet against him, I heard guy on BNN saying he is trimming his positions not because he doesn't like the stock, but because he is not betting against Einhorn.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Are you buying HH? I liked the stock & still do, hence I bought some yesterday [for trading].


----------



## m3s

No way would I invest in Facebook. I would sooner invest in RIM or YLO. In the 90's we had ICQ, then MSN messenger and now Facebook. I give it another 5 years, max. Web trends come and go the internet itself is archaic will have to be rebuilt at some point


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Are you buying HH? I liked the stock & still do, hence I bought some yesterday [for trading].


No, I don't know the stock well and it is too risky for me. I also think that bad news tends to follow bad news so IMO one would have to time it right for a quick bounce up before the next leg down.

I bought back into potash again, hoping for a quick exit ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

I meant strictly for trading mode3sour!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> 1. No, I don't know the stock well and it is too risky for me.
> 2. I bought back into potash again, hoping for a quick exit ;-)


1. I do follow the stock & could not resist the massive drop, which did not deserve IMO [the massive part that is], but as stocks/markets are no longer punished, but rather decimated, there is more room to go up than down and in any case, planning my exit strategy today because the weekend is coming and I want to enjoy it. 

2. You'll get rich trading POT [just don't smoke it].


----------



## Jungle

Added some RY today to the already losing position we own...


----------



## doctrine

Facebook is a different beast than Groupon. Almost everyone uses Facebook, it's more established, and they've been making money for a while now. They're going nowhere, but it will be interesting to see the stock valuation.


----------



## andrewf

Facebook is in a fickle market. I would have more faith in, say, Google's revenue stream than Facebook. People search several times a day. I know tonnes of people who are 'active users' of Facebook that almost never log in. Google is also offering ad impressions when consumers are looking to spend money, not socializing.


----------



## marina628

GRPN was a gamble for me , I do not normally do this at all so when i pull out I will take the cash back until my left hand starts itching again


----------



## Causalien

Neither Groupon nor Facebook IPO are investments. Facebook, is just a better IPO meaning it has a better chance of continually going up for a while. If you are talking about 5 years, who knows. 

From the looks of it, Facebook is looking more and more viable as it establishes more and more revenue stream and data centers. It somehow remind me of Amazon's story when it first began. Amazon was my first short based on fundamentals and I learned my lesson well that time.


----------



## Causalien

Homerhomer said:


> One of the reason it fell of the cliff is because David Einhorn went on the campain to destroy the shares, and when he speaks even other fund managers do not want to bet against him, I heard guy on BNN saying he is trimming his positions not because he doesn't like the stock, but because he is not betting against Einhorn.


My only regret is that SBUX did not fall along with GMCR so I can pick up SBUX. Now I actually have an itch to by GMCR for the coffee prospect. However... that CEO sounds like trouble and an ego maniac.


----------



## Jungle

Starbucks profit was up 41% q3 and now there are buy recommendations for Tim Hortons. They are opening up 400 stores in US. 

Lots of profit margin in the specialty coffee. Even Mcdonalds is getting into that, they are selling expresso now. 

I wont touch starbucks right now the P/E is insane. However, Tim Hortons PE is much lower but the share price has moved up $12 share as of late, I would have liked to buy lower.


----------



## Causalien

Zynga is another IPO that I plan to short due to my hatred towards that company. I want to see it burn in copyright infringement lawsuits.


----------



## londoncalling

I added to my holding of CCO at $20.07  It is currently down to 19.97 atm This is a long term hold and brought my ACB down to $24.81.


----------



## larry81

WTI Crude @99$ !!!


----------



## rookie

Causalien said:


> Zynga is another IPO that I plan to short due to my hatred towards that company. I want to see it burn in copyright infringement lawsuits.


what kind of copyrights infringement?


----------



## KaeJS

mode3sour said:


> No way would I invest in Facebook. I would sooner invest in RIM or YLO.


 
YLO? Really?



Homerhomer said:


> I bought back into potash again, hoping for a quick exit ;-)


I am jealous.

I wanted to do this today, but I was a good little boy and didn't add to my seemingly huge pile of margin.


----------



## Causalien

rookie said:


> what kind of copyrights infringement?


Did I say copyright? Just any lawsuit. I am expressing my feelings. Not going to state anything concrete on the web because soon, laws will be passed holding you liable for anything on the web..


----------



## Causalien

TSLA almost all time high again. Will it double top this time? Or break out? We live in interesting times.


----------



## Abha

Causalien said:


> TSLA almost all time high again. Will it double top this time? Or break out? We live in interesting times.


Are you still holding? It was a pretty good day for me although the drop in Apple is not making me happy. There's still so many people holding short positions, I think this one has more fuel to squeeze out another couple % points.


----------



## Causalien

I am holding 20% of my original position exactly for the short squeeze. Sold 80% of them at $30. Options is telling me that the stock's equilibrium is at $29, though, some semblance of equilibrium was trying to be established at $32. Next week is opex, so we'll see if the short squeeze is stronger or the opex. I've always wanted to find out. The volume has been strong on the upside, so I am betting that the short squeeze will win. Upside is targeting $35, which is what the MS report is targeting. So $35 before Friday and opex bring it back to reality.

Fact remains, any huge price move at this point is fumes and TSLA's losses widened, unlike some of the unicorn reports say.


----------



## avrex

Argonaut said:


> Groupon puts available Monday, right? Anyone buying?


It's tempting. I think I'm going to hold off for a little while.


----------



## PMREdmonton

I bought 50 more shares of WFC (Wells Fargo) at 25.60.


----------



## Causalien

Between short Groupon, long SWI, long TSLA and long GMCR, I picked long TSLA for the coming week. 

TSLA and SWI are both in tech so it is in my field of competence. While both momo darlings, SWI is only at the starting stage while TSLA is probably about to announce its next deal with Toyota. Market suspect $1 billion, which is about 28% of its market cap. This is what the market is trying to price in I believe. Once it is done, shorts will have to cover. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## zylon

*Manitoba Telecom - MBT (t)*

Bought MBT today $28.90 
quarterly div 0.425 yields 5.8%

chart - weekly

bearish price objective $24


Plan A: buy and hold for income
Plan B: add more at 5% increments going down
Plan C: sell for quick gain if it goes that-a-way
note: not for marrying, not for beauty; strictly a utility


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 TZA at $29.50.


----------



## Banalanal

Considering a position in Encana. Anybody else?


----------



## Causalien

Not going to short Groupon until lockup expires. The small shares float caused an anomaly. I did not think this would happen. What a brilliant move by the IPO underwriters.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Bought 100 TZA at $29.50.


Sold 100 TZA at $30.55


----------



## marina628

I am still hanging on to my groupon stocks ,4 times i put order to sell and 4 times i missed my sell price by pennies lol.So the gambler in me is saying to hold on , I only have 250 shares total so in the big picture this is not significant for me.


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought back into Agrium for a short term play (or so I hope ;-)


----------



## Rommel

I am actually happy my portfolio is down as much as it is today and bought when I did. I'm learning quite a bit especially patience, perseverance and appreciation.

I would certainly buy more if I had some more saved up haha


----------



## Dibs

Bought 50 shares of NA at $67.00, TDB900 and TDB902


----------



## Causalien

marina628 said:


> I am still hanging on to my groupon stocks ,4 times i put order to sell and 4 times i missed my sell price by pennies lol.So the gambler in me is saying to hold on , I only have 250 shares total so in the big picture this is not significant for me.


Definitely take advantage of this mathematical oddity. I myself am bewildered by it. Other shorts must have the same thought. However, once the lockup expires, this mathematical oddity will disappear.


----------



## arie

*agu*

did the same thing and bought Agrium today at $72.15 for short term ( I hope)

this stock seeems to jump up and down with regularity; hopefully this is the down day and i sell when it goes up again


----------



## marina628

I am not holding on to this for long ,it is getting closer to my purchase price will probably sell it for market price tomorrow.


----------



## Causalien

Sell salesforce (CRM) by buying puts. i.e. it's going down. Finally time to end this most hated stock of mine.


----------



## Abha

I've been shorting Lululemon the past few days.

All these high momentum stocks are breaking down.

Also shorting some of the Chinese internet names.


----------



## doctrine

LLL trades at 50 times forward earnings. eep! Can they really make 10 times more money in the next 5 years? If they don't, they'll tank...


----------



## Jungle

TDB900, TDB911, RY today.


----------



## PMREdmonton

Banalanal said:


> Considering a position in Encana. Anybody else?


Yes, I bought some ECA too.


----------



## londoncalling

RY at 44.75... market dropped further than I guessed it would. None the less am content to own and hold it at this price


----------



## sensfan15

Nothing has changed in the eurozone. Greece and Italy have 2 new gov'ts. The underlying issues are still the same if not worse now.

I will continue to sit on the sidelines.


----------



## andrewf

I'm still sitting ~80% in cash. No regrets.


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> I bought back into potash again, hoping for a quick exit ;-)


Added a bit more potash today, that wasn't the initial plan.. darn


----------



## marina628

Sold groupon stock for a few pennies over my average cost.Thought I was going to take a loss on that.Going to put it into FTS which is the largest holding i have ,been buying it for years.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 Encana @ 19.95


----------



## Causalien

marina628 said:


> Sold groupon stock for a few pennies over my average cost.Thought I was going to take a loss on that.Going to put it into FTS which is the largest holding i have ,been buying it for years.


That's a bit early since it's still very hard to short. But glad you didn't get hurt. Good control. I would've taken a loss to get out early in your shoes.


----------



## Jungle

marina628 said:


> Sold groupon stock for a few pennies over my average cost.Thought I was going to take a loss on that.Going to put it into FTS which is the largest holding i have ,been buying it for years.


/amen. 

We can all sleep peacefully now.


----------



## sags

Meanwhile, back on the ranch........the Lone Ranger and his trusty sidekick Tonto, contemplated their profits on Canadian farmland which has done very well, especially in Saskatchewan where land prices rose almost 12% in 6 months.

Maybe investors should get back to the land......so to speak.

http://www.fcc-fac.ca/en/Products/Property/FLV/Fall2011/index.asp


----------



## andrewf

Maybe that AgCapita thing wasn't such a terrible idea. Still, their marketing material scared me away. They sounded like the Ron Paul tinfoil hat brigade.


----------



## KaeJS

This market is whacked.

I bought 100 TZA again at $33.97.

Reason?

Just for hedging against the calamity that is the market!.


----------



## dogcom

I have is 20% stocks and 80% cash right now and only own XTR at this moment. I will look to buy if Europe prints big money or the US Fed announces a big money print.


----------



## KaeJS

dogcom said:


> I have is 20% stocks and 80% cash right now and only own XTR at this moment. I will look to buy if Europe prints big money or the US Fed announces a big money print.


Well, they're going to have to do _something_.

They can't just sit around all day like they've been doing, or else everyone in the world is going down the drain.


----------



## gibor365

is anybody buying today's dip?


----------



## al42

gibor said:


> is anybody buying today's dip?


Trying to,but Buy orders not hit yet.


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> is anybody buying today's dip?


I put limit buy order on RY at $42, the minute I hit enter the stock started rising ;-)


----------



## gibor365

Homernomer, I remember you like to play Goldcorp, not today? it hit $50.42....


----------



## Mockingbird

Took the buy trigger low 1180's Spoos. 1/2 size filled.
Stops below 1180.

MB


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> Homernomer, I remember you like to play Goldcorp, not today? it hit $50.42....


I will buy again when it hits $45.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> I will buy again when it hits $45.


The question : when it hits 45 or if it hits 45


----------



## phrenk

Bought 700 of Manulife @10.90. Hopefully it won't go lower than 2008's low of 9.60.


----------



## Causalien

Secretly wish that I have bought more SWI... I have no idea why it went up 4% today. My fundamentals, Technicals and whatever are all saying WTF? While my guts just says : Jackpot.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> I bought 100 TZA again at $33.97.


Sold out 100 TZA at $34.13.


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> Took the buy trigger low 1180's Spoos. 1/2 size filled.
> Stops below 1180.
> 
> MB


Exited half position overnight at high 90's and bought back same amount at 1181 for the overnight position. Stops still below 1180. Yesterday's low still intact. 

MB


----------



## ddkay

Did you get stopped out? Wild moves tonight.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Sold out 100 TZA at $34.13.


Well, that's annoying. Isn't it?


----------



## Mockingbird

Mockingbird said:


> Exited half position overnight at high 90's and bought back same amount at 1181 for the overnight position. Stops still below 1180. Yesterday's low still intact.
> 
> MB


Stopped out 1178. Initialed small short position - 1177 avg.
Current stop 1180. Will adjust if breaks below 1166.

MB


----------



## Mockingbird

Out half at 1169. Rest moved to B/E stop.

MB


----------



## zylon

*Davis + Hendersen (DH)*

Well this thread is certainly losing its poop-ularity!
what's-a-matta-you ... perma scaredy bears gettin' to ya?

I bought DH today.
Aside from the usual "falling knives", "who uses cheques" comments,
I invite one and all to pick this one apart.

Here's the FP company profile page:
http://www.financialpost.com/markets/company/profile/index.html?symbol=DH&id=41989820


----------



## KaeJS

.... but seriously, who uses cheques anymore?


----------



## al42

KaeJS said:


> .... but seriously, who uses cheques anymore?


They have been diversifying away from the cheque printing business for over a year now and they actually increased their dividend back in August I think.
Only 3% but an increase non the less.

Press release from CNW Group
Davis + Henderson Reports Third Quarter 2011 Results

Tuesday, November 08, 2011

Stock Exchange Symbol: DH

Website: www.dhltd.com

TORONTO, Nov. 8, 2011 /CNW/ - Davis + Henderson Corporation ("D+H" or the "Business" or the "Company" or the "Corporation" or "Davis + Henderson") today reported solid financial results for the three and nine months ended September 30, 2011 that were consistent with expectations and we are satisfied with these results in the context of activities undertaken related to our strategic agenda. On January 18, 2011, Davis + Henderson completed the acquisition of substantially all the assets of ASSET Inc. ("ASSET"), followed by the acquisition of Mortgagebot LLC ("Mortgagebot") on April 12, 2011 and accordingly, the results of the acquired businesses have been included in the consolidated results since those dates.

Third Quarter Highlights

Revenue was $186.3 million, an increase of $22.0 million, or 13.4%, compared to the same quarter in 2010.
EBITDA1 was $46.2 million, an increase of $10.1 million, or 27.8%, compared to $36.2 million for the same quarter in 2010. EBITDA for the third quarter of 2011 included acquisition-related costs of $0.6 million and, for the third quarter of 2010, included a restructuring charge and acquisition-related costs, totalling $4.4 million.
Adjusted net income1 was $26.2 million ( $0.4429 per share) for the third quarter of 2011. There is no comparable measure for the same period in 2010.
Net income was $15.1 million ( $0.2542 per share), a year-over-year decrease of $3.6 million, or 19.4%, compared to $18.7 million ( $0.3512 per unit) for the same quarter in 2010. This change reflected the positive contribution from acquisitions and also the impacts related to acquisition-related items, the change in taxation with the conversion to a corporation in January 2011 and a non-cash, unrealized mark-to-market loss related to reduced interest rates occurring during the third quarter of 2011.Net income per share for both the quarter ended September 30, 2011 and the first nine months of 2011 was also impacted by the issuance of 6 million shares in April 2011 to partially fund the Mortgagebot acquisition.
During the quarter, D+H increased its target annual dividend by 4 cents per share (approximately 3%) from $1.20 per share to $1.24 per share annualized.
On September 30, 2011 the Company paid a dividend of $0.31 per share to its shareholders of record on August 31, 2011.
In September 2011, the Company announced succession plans related to the Chief Executive Officer ("CEO"), with Gerrard Schmid, currently the President and Chief Operating Officer ("COO"), becoming the CEO effective February 2012 concurrent with the retirement of the current CEO, Bob Cronin.


----------



## ddkay

DH looks good for a bounce or a crash soon, same with the market, next few sessions will be telling..


----------



## gibor365

[email protected]  was close to buying DE before earning, but got scared again and didn't ...up 4% today


----------



## zylon

*DH*

*@ KaeJS*

Usually, growth by acquisition is considered to be negative for a company's prospects, but in the case of DH, buying other companies has broadened their horizons.

Upon conversion to a corporation, DH cut the dist/dividend; recently increased again by $0.04/year.

DH showed up on Boyd Erman's search for “_low leverage, high cash-flow Canadian companies that could be buyout targets for private equity_”.


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> [email protected]  was close to buying DE before earning, but got scared again and didn't ...up 4% today


You could have been saying quite the opposite had you bought and the earnings were not so good, it's really up to you how much risk you are willing to take. If you bought before earnings you would also need to have discipline to cash out quickly, in this enviroment things can turn sour pretty quickly and good earnings premium may evaporate just as fast. Stocks often run up before earnings, follow up after good earnings but then the euphoria often evaporates.

DE is a good company and IMO better buying opportunities will come along.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

KaeJS said:


> .... but seriously, who uses cheques anymore?


I've bought $500 worth of their cheques in the past 2 years. Business cheques aren't cheap.


----------



## JimmyAAA

KaeJS said:


> .... but seriously, who uses cheques anymore?


Obviously you are young without children in school. My GF writes about 20-30 year. Most things are not on monthly withdrawals.


----------



## marina628

Most of the cheques i write have void written on them lol but from time to time i have to write from one bank to another to transfer funds ,wrote a check to my lawyer today and write a check once a month to my daughter.You will always need a chequebook but they last longer than they did 20 years ago .


----------



## Assetologist

Cco @ 17.90


----------



## gibor365

JimmyAAA said:


> Obviously you are young without children in school. My GF writes about 20-30 year. Most things are not on monthly withdrawals.


True! Just my wife writes about 8-10 per months...for schools, for daughter figure skating, for son's hockey erc...
The good thing we have unlimited free cheques


----------



## webber22

Added to holdings in Boston Pizza BPF.UN for the 8.5% yield, continuing dividend growth, strong franchises, and dividend tax credits in the taxable account


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS, so did you buy TZA? Planning to buy at the end of trading day?


----------



## Causalien

Since gamma has gone past the peak for my CRM put shares. I Tried to sell salesforce put option against the ones I bought to double the return on premium while volatility is still there but volume is dropping. Noticed that I couldn't sell, called support and got informed that the market closed at 1PM. 

I overslept. Will sell on Monday.
Having said that, I think PEI or Greenland have the best time zone for trading. Brazil is even better. I'll have to go there someday to seek out a winter stock trading bunker.


----------



## Rommel

Bought 99 JE this morning.

Could not squeeze 100 due to the commission fee haha.


----------



## Homerhomer

Just added a trench of RY.TO


----------



## hboy43

Homerhomer said:


> Just added a trench of RY.TO


How big is the trench? Did you dig by hand? Are things getting so bad that people are burying their assets in the back yard?

hboy43


----------



## Assetologist

*RY*

300 RY at $43.50 today (the dividend 'rounds up' to 5%).

No 2009 bargain but it's a reasonable entry for a one decision stock!


----------



## humble_pie

i like buying trenches of stock.

now if we could just get a fortified trench like the Hindenburg line underneath our accounts we could last in the big dugout for months & years ...


----------



## Argonaut

I'm doubling my Employee Share Purchase contribution for TD. 4% yield as of today, it's a good buy. And I know with the employer matching some I won't lose money.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> KaeJS, so did you buy TZA? Planning to buy at the end of trading day?


I bought 100 this morning, got scared, cashed out for a $60 loss. 

I really need to decrease my margin. I went a little overboard with buying securities.

Now, more than anything else, I just need to sit, be patience, and throw cash into my account.

I am paying 4.5% in margin fees on a very high sum of money to watch my portfolio fall in value.

I need to chill before I ruin my track record. Up until recently, I had been doing quite well this year. I need to stop myself from ruining it completely.

I transferred $800 to my trading account today. Will transfer $1000 more in two weeks.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> I'm doubling my Employee Share Purchase contribution for TD. 4% yield as of today, it's a good buy. And I know with the employer matching some I won't lose money.


And I just reduced mine from 40% to 10% 

BMO is paying out over 5%

I've got $600 being contributed to my Employee Share Purchase Plan on Wednesday, so hopefully I'll be able to grab 11 shares at ~$55 paying out more than 5% yield and my bring my average cost down, as well.


----------



## Homerhomer

hboy43 said:


> How big is the trench? Did you dig by hand? Are things getting so bad that people are burying their assets in the back yard?
> 
> hboy43


lol, a grave for me and trench my my stocks, we will rest peacefully side by side ;-)


----------



## doctrine

I always thought I'd like TD at $68 as it hits a 4% yield. Very nice


----------



## Maybe Later

KaeJS said:


> I need to chill before I ruin my track record. Up until recently, I had been doing quite well this year. I need to stop myself from ruining it completely.


Who cares about your track record? Worry about your money. Your track record is for your ego. Your money is for your wallet. The fat wallet is the real goal, not being right. Sometimes you need to eat that self-effacing pastry.


----------



## KaeJS

Maybe Later said:


> Who cares about your track record? Worry about your money.


These go hand in hand.

Not sure what you're trying to say.

I don't care about my ego, I care about my fat wallet.

However, if I ruin my track record, I will also ruin my wallet. I had no thought of my ego in the slightest bit when I wrote my post. It is all about the money.

If I was worried about my ego, I would never post my losing trades.


----------



## Maybe Later

Fair enough. My point was to keep the end goal in mind. Some get overly concerned about their 'track record', perhaps misplaced confidence, and that makes it hard to admit mistakes. That can get expensive. Admitting we are wrong in any endeavor is not always easy. 

I've heard this more than once, "It was the right decision to buy, but then _________ changed (pick your excuse). I was right to sell at a small loss."

This individual might be right all the way to broke, rather than admit that the initial investment may have not been thoroughly thought out. But he's convinced he has a great track record as his balance decreases. He's the victim of a series of unfortunate unpredictable events. 

I'm not implying this is you and you clarified that the balance sheet is your track record. Just a friendly reminder to keep an eye on the big picture.


----------



## Causalien

I find that maintaining a public track record, or any track recrod at all, is counter productive to your wallet. The only one you need, is your monthly account balance at liquidation value. It's cold, no nonsense and cannot be fudged.


----------



## larry81

Hey KaeJS, got a margin call in the last days or do you still have room ?


----------



## gibor365

doctrine said:


> I always thought I'd like TD at $68 as it hits a 4% yield. Very nice


TD is oversold with RSI = 28.6 If it crosses into 30's imho TD can have a rally...


----------



## KaeJS

larry81 said:


> Hey KaeJS, got a margin call in the last days or do you still have room ?


Nope. No margin call. The market can still drop a few more days before it starts to get really scary. 

I've still got some room, but not as much as I would like in this type of environment. 

What are you thinking? I should buy some more SU?


----------



## Abha

Sold EDR for a daytrade.

Picked it up at 10.49 on Friday and let it go for 11.26 this morning.

I think it's going to go much higher given that at some point, money will be printed but I have to super quick to book profits in this kind of a market.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Abha said:


> super quick to book profits in this kind of a market.


 

But I should warn you that someone here [not Belguy] said that day-traders were 'idiots' [so I'm not posting my trades anymore].


----------



## Abha

@ Tgal

When did he say that? There seems to be a lot of traders on here who do quite well on a daily basis.

Oh well. I'm in a bunch of stuff today (mostly chinese names)


----------



## balk

KaeJS said:


> Nope. No margin call. The market can still drop a few more days before it starts to get really scary.
> 
> I've still got some room, but not as much as I would like in this type of environment.
> 
> What are you thinking? I should buy some more SU?


What percent of your account is margin? I thought you were going to stop using so much margin after your August scare. 

I have a small amount of margin, 33% of the portfolio value but I will decrease it if the stock market goes up and will look to increase it a bit if we see another major correction. 

If you keep your margin to close to the limit then it will be counter productive as it will encourage you to add during good times and force you to sell during corrections.


----------



## KaeJS

balk,

I am close to 50% of my portfolio in margin. 

I am adding about $600 a week to reduce this. I did some fairly heavy buying of dividend payers during the August dip. 

My portfolio is not that large, so $300/week will drop the margin quickly. I am also going to be receiving a Christmas bonus which will pay down some of the margin as well. 

And yes, I did have a margin scare previously, but I tend to learn the hard way.


----------



## dogcom

I think it could be RIM time again. I went after it this morning and bid at $17.50 and missed it. I went to work and wanted to have coffee so I left 15 minutes before the market opened and missed it.

I still think it is a speculative buy here until the market goes to hell again and so I might try to buy it again tomorrow.


----------



## Causalien

I am close to 50% of my portfolio in margin.


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> I am close to 50% of my portfolio in margin.


I was waiting for that one.


----------



## webber22

Some quotes on the TSX are frozen this morning..... the fix is on

*REPEAT: TSX QUOTES ARE FROZEN for some stocks (eg ry, td, su). This is ridiculous *


----------



## Bullseye

'November 30, 2011 (TORONTO) – Toronto Stock Exchange is currently experiencing technical difficulties with symbols beginning with M to Z. An investigation is currently underway. We will provide more updates as information becomes available'

http://www.tmx.com/en/news_events/n...-30-2011_TMXGroup-technical-difficulties.html


----------



## gibor365

Bullseye said:


> 'November 30, 2011 (TORONTO) – Toronto Stock Exchange is currently experiencing technical difficulties with symbols beginning with M to Z. An investigation is currently underway. We will provide more updates as information becomes available'
> 
> http://www.tmx.com/en/news_events/n...-30-2011_TMXGroup-technical-difficulties.html


What a shame on TSX 

And what is the point to get index update on tickers from A to L?!
The most influential stocks like L SU, TCK, TD , RY, all iSeries stats with X and so on are not updated....


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Bullseye said:


> 'November 30, 2011 (TORONTO) – Toronto Stock Exchange is currently experiencing technical difficulties with symbols beginning with M to Z. An investigation is currently underway. We will provide more updates as information becomes available'
> 
> http://www.tmx.com/en/news_events/n...-30-2011_TMXGroup-technical-difficulties.html


Trades still happening as I just sold some SU (again) at $30.71 for a 4.5% return since buying back in last week.


----------



## Bullseye

Ihatetaxes said:


> Trades still happening as I just sold some SU (again) at $30.71 for a 4.5% return since buying back in last week.


Did you just do a trade at market prices? Everyone is buying and selling blindly??


----------



## webber22

Anyone doing a market sell or buy with no level quote is just asking to be taken to the cleaners by their broker

The system is back to 'normal' now


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Bullseye said:


> Did you just do a trade at market prices? Everyone is buying and selling blindly??


I saw the premarket, put in a sell order for what I would be comfortable with and it sold. Have another lot with a sell order at $30.99 that hasn't sold.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Ihatetaxes said:


> I saw the premarket, put in a sell order for what I would be comfortable with and it sold. Have another lot with a sell order at $30.99 that hasn't sold.


Its has now!! $31.04. Second quick profit on SU.


----------



## gibor365

Anyone else selling?
On one hand i want to take some profit of last week buys, on other hand if we in Santa rally it can go up futher


----------



## Toronto.gal

Definitely booking 'some' profits on 'some' stocks. I would never ignore a rally like this one cause I'm not greedy!  

Might be your chance at starting to 'thin your existing herd.'


----------



## Homerhomer

I plan on selling some stuff before the end of the week if there is enough profits, I am going on vacation next week and don't want to wonder what's going on (and I am not the kind of person that will be browsing or doing anything other than enjoying myself).


----------



## Argonaut

Of course, employee purchase plans aren't quite fast enough in today's market. TD @ 68 seems a distant memory in just a few short days. At least the thought was right.

I've only made one trade this month. The volatility is actually quite comical, and harder to play than it was before. Holding a low beta portfolio is what I like here.


----------



## Causalien

Bought banks.
Leveraged 3x on these buys


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> Bought banks.
> Leveraged 3x on these buys


Bulls or Bears? US or CAD?


----------



## webber22

WOW HUGE SURGE UP into the close


----------



## Causalien

3x leverage Long and US banks.
No C, no Goldman Sachs, no MS.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> Of course, employee purchase plans aren't quite fast enough in today's market. TD @ 68 seems a distant memory in just a few short days. At least the thought was right.


Tell me about it. I won't be able to check the price I bought into BMO until tomorrow but I'm sure I got screwed today on the price.

Stock was $55 a couple days ago, I bet my employee plan bought $600 worth at $59.


----------



## gibor365

I'm wondering what happened today to LIQ.TO?  Stock with beta 0.28 plunged down 2.5% in last minute of the trade.... cannot find any news


----------



## webber22

Today is month-end and there was a TON of after hours trading in that half hour. The stock dropped the .38 there, Morgan Stanley paid a premium to unload the stock. But usually the next day the sharp buyers will move in and buy up the difference


----------



## Belguy

Who would buy on a day like this?


----------



## Causalien

Looks like I am the only one who did and reported my actions. 3x Leverage as well.


----------



## Dmoney

Causalien said:


> Bought banks.
> Leveraged 3x on these buys


Brave. What was your motivation? Do you think they still have legs into today? I've got 600 BNS that I'm hoping rise over the next month. Hoping for strong earnings.

I bought 2000 TLM on Tuesday near the close - 1000 at 13.13, 1000 at 13.09(intended to buy 1000 but the order screwed up - so happy). Will likely sell 1000 today if the market is green, take my gains on half.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dmoney said:


> I bought 2000 TLM on Tuesday near the close - 1000 at 13.13, 1000 at 13.09.


Did you pay one or two commission fees? When I buy large orders like that, I also split my price, but only pay one fee regardless of how many times I purchase same stock within the same day.


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Just added a trench of RY.TO


Sold this morning for about 10% gain.


----------



## Toronto.gal

You should have bought more RY trEnchEs.  

Happy for you!


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> You should have bought more RY trEnchEs.
> 
> Happy for you!


Next time I will just buy shares and forget about anything else inluding trEnchEs


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Tell me about it. I won't be able to check the price I bought into BMO until tomorrow but I'm sure I got screwed today on the price.
> 
> Stock was $55 a couple days ago, I bet my employee plan bought $600 worth at $59.


Got in at $58.9901... lol 

What a waste.


----------



## shanewarne

I wish that I have bought some bond funds, CLF, CBO, and CAB (when it was low 19 range). I'm treating CAB as an experiment.I want to buy some D.UN, but given the price has jumped like crazy I am waiting, even if they are still at 10% yield.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anyone looked at LLL 2day?

http://seekingalpha.com/article/311...sses-q3-2012-results-earnings-call-transcript

edit: nice recovery today!


----------



## marina628

I bought 1000 share of grpn for $16.00 last week and just sold them for $18.60 today , I only told Jungle because i knew the rest of you will throw eggs at me lol.Jungle is my friend even when i do stupid stuff lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

What people were trying to do Marina, was protect you!

Congrats; nice profit.


----------



## andrewf

Congrats on the trade, marina. I recommended against holding GRPN as the long term trend is down and I didn't think you were a trader. If you're willing to stay on top of it, you might be able to make some money. I just worry that for every 10% gain you might suffer a 20% loss.


----------



## Causalien

$16 is a fair price. I am neutral about Groupon right now. There are things more omnious to bash. Like CRM and Zynga. Though I'll have to wait patiently for Zynga for the hype to fade.


----------



## marina628

Andrew I am not usually a trader but this is my second go at this stock ,probably I am fond of the internet stocks as this is my business.I just felt right about that , if it dips to 16 maybe ill try again lol.Toronto.gal I understand and appreciate the advise but occasionally I need to gambleGot it out of my system so I will go back to my Dividend bank stocks now .


----------



## Toronto.gal

marina628 said:


> occasionally I need to gamble


Occasionally says the professional gambler? LOL. 

Nothing wrong taking advantage of this type of stock, however, you were very brave [considering you're not a trader] to have held it for a week, but your risk paid off! 

Personally, I prefer day [multiple day-trades of same stock when possible], rather than swing trades as: 1) it is less riskier, 2) it could offer almost same profit result [even with the extra commission] & most important of all, 3) you would get your capital back sooner, which is important these days. 

As well, with day-trades, if the markets had come down, you would not only have had the capital back from the 1st trade, but also the profit, which you could have used to buy same stock again if it had gone down, or another, say for example an LLL, which is a safer stock and had a day range today of $42.50/$48.43.

I learned this when on one occasion, it had taken me 6 weeks to exit a trade, but I realized that if I had traded it just twice in the period of those 6 weeks, I would have had almost identical results, except *I would not have been without my capital for 6 continuous weeks* [a capital that could have depreciated quite a bit in that 1.5 months]. 

Gutsy gal!


----------



## marina628

Toronto.gal When I have read as many stock trading books as I have on poker I may step up my game a bit  Baby steps for me in this game ,for now I prefer to sit out and watch you professionals.


----------



## gibor365

marina628 said:


> Toronto.gal When I have read as many stock trading books as I have on poker I may step up my game a bit  Baby steps for me in this game ,for now I prefer to sit out and watch you professionals.


Marina, if you wonna gamble. imho the best way to do it via TZA/TNA or XIV/TVIX


----------



## Dmoney

Toronto.gal said:


> Did you pay one or two commission fees? When I buy large orders like that, I also split my price, but only pay one fee regardless of how many times I purchase same stock within the same day.


Unfortunately two. It was in two different accounts. I had intended to buy only 1000 in one, but mistakenly bought in both. Closed one position today for a 6.95% gain in one day though so it's a mistake I'll live with.


----------



## gibor365

Dmoney said:


> Unfortunately two. It was in two different accounts. I had intended to buy only 1000 in one, but mistakenly bought in both. Closed one position today for a 6.95% gain in one day though so it's a mistake I'll live with.


What did you trade?


----------



## Dmoney

gibor said:


> What did you trade?


TLM. Still hold 1000, which are covered with a call write, so my upside is limited. If assigned, I stand to make about 10% between November 29 and Jan 21.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Congrats to anyone who bought LLL yesterday!

Stock is on fire; quick recovery!


----------



## freshjiive

Toronto.gal said:


> Congrats to anyone who bought LLL yesterday!
> 
> Stock is on fire; quick recovery!


Haha I have LLL on my watch list. If I had more money I would of bought when it was down :|


----------



## londoncalling

Bought LIQ.TO at 15.00. I figure if the market recovers people will celebrate and if it continues downward people will head to the liqour store to drown their sorrows.


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> Bought LIQ.TO at 15.00. I figure if the market recovers people will celebrate and if it continues downward people will head to the liqour store to drown their sorrows.


I have small position in LIQ.TO, I like very nice monthly dividends and 5% DRIP discount


----------



## OptsyEagle

londoncalling said:


> Bought LIQ.TO at 15.00. I figure if the market recovers people will celebrate and if it continues downward people will head to the liqour store to drown their sorrows.


That is some great logic. The only way to improve things to the "sure thing" level would be to have put the $15.00 towards a nice bottle of Canadian Whiskey. You really can't lose on that trade and probably why it trades a little higher in the $24 to $26 range. lol.


----------



## Bullseye

Bought

RIM at $17.22 - things just can't be this bad. 3% stop loss in just in case they are!

BNS at $49.46 - I think it's oversold, and will bounce. 

Will sell both on bounce, if that happens. If not, I'll hold BNS longer term.


----------



## OptsyEagle

Bullseye said:


> Bought
> 
> RIM at $17.22 - things just can't be this bad. 3% stop loss in just in case they are!
> 
> BNS at $49.46 - I think it's oversold, and will bounce.
> 
> Will sell both on bounce, if that happens. If not, I'll hold BNS longer term.


Bullseye, look for the "after" tax loss selling bounce up, that should happen in the 1st few weeks of January. Keep in mind, it may trade down further as a few more investors use tax loss selling to justify selling it over the next couple of weeks, but this is definitely a candidate for tax loss selling recovery in January. In my opinion, this window of opportunity will not last long. RIMs future was over a couple of years ago, but unfortuneatly they are just getting the notice now.


----------



## Causalien

Bought more banks. 

This time 10x leverage.


----------



## Abha

How did you achieve 10x leverage? Are you playing FAS options on margin?


----------



## Causalien

Structured option.


----------



## londoncalling

OptsyEagle said:


> That is some great logic. The only way to improve things to the "sure thing" level would be to have put the $15.00 towards a nice bottle of Canadian Whiskey. You really can't lose on that trade and probably why it trades a little higher in the $24 to $26 range. lol.


Thanks. I am glad someone agrees with my line of thinking. I did manage to pick up a bottle of whiskey and 24 beer at market price this afternoon. This buy is a short term hold (30 days max). I like to stay diversified.


----------



## OptsyEagle

Yes. Wiskey is for daytrading. lol.

Good luck with your stock.


----------



## Toronto.gal

OptsyEagle said:


> Wiskey is for daytrading. lol.


Now that's a good idea; I don't drink the stuff, but why not trade it!


----------



## marina628

I bought electric and gas stocks for same logic as the booze stocks.Maybe the next stock tip is at the grocery store ,have to study what everyone is buying


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> Bought LIQ.TO at 15.00. I figure if the market recovers people will celebrate and if it continues downward people will head to the liqour store to drown their sorrows.


I did for fun some calculations for LIQ.TO if you DRIP dividends,
- if you buy 200 shares at $15 and stock always will be around $15 and won't change dividends -> in 10 years you earn 93% (9.3% annual)
- if you buy 200 shares at $16 and stock always will be around $15 (down about 7%) and won't change dividends -> in 10 years you earn 81%

- if you buy 200 shares at $15 and stock drops hard to $10 (33%) and always will be around $10 and won't change dividends -> in 10 years you earn 76% (as you will have much more shares)

and all this not considering that your DRIP dividends with 5% discount
Pretty decent returns...

maybe I calculated something wrong  or this is just power of compounding?

The worst scenario if you buy for $15 , than it will be always high 16, 18, 20 and at the end of 10 years cycle will fall to $10...but even in this bad case you get 27% gain, more or less like you'll get keeping money in HISA


----------



## balk

gibor said:


> I did for fun some calculations for LIQ.TO if you DRIP dividends,
> - if you buy 200 shares at $15 and stock always will be around $15 and won't change dividends -> in 10 years you earn 93% (9.3% annual)
> - if you buy 200 shares at $16 and stock always will be around $15 (down about 7%) and won't change dividends -> in 10 years you earn 81%
> 
> - if you buy 200 shares at $15 and stock drops hard to $10 (33%) and always will be around $10 and won't change dividends -> in 10 years you earn 76% (as you will have much more shares)
> 
> and all this not considering that your DRIP dividends with 5% discount
> Pretty decent returns...
> 
> maybe I calculated something wrong  or this is just power of compounding?
> 
> The worst scenario if you buy for $15 , than it will be always high 16, 18, 20 and at the end of 10 years cycle will fall to $10...but even in this bad case you get 27% gain, more or less like you'll get keeping money in HISA


And what happens if they cut the dividend? It is currently paying out more than it has in earnings. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:LIQ


----------



## londoncalling

With regard to LIQ.TO:

I was a little concerned at first glance when I saw EPS was less than the div but deeper analysis led me to these other numbers.The dividend payout ratio is around 70% if IRC which seems like a better way to measure the safety of the dividend. That along with an 87% revenue growth in earnings over the past 3 years makes this stock appealing. It has also grown its dividend over 3% over the last 5 years. Not to turn a blind eye but is there something else that I am missing?


----------



## FrugalTrader

@londcalling, what did you add back to Net Income to get 70%? When i calculate free cash flow, I typically add back depreciation/amortrization to net income then subtract CAPEX.


----------



## londoncalling

you mean like this?


http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/how-to-calculate-the-dividend-payout-ratio.htm



This is where I learned to calculate it. Your blog was one of the first that I read along my way to DIY. I've never taken the time to thank you so now seems like a good time. There is such a wealth of knowledge for those who are willing to learn how to take matters into their own hands.


Thanks.


----------



## Causalien

Did LIQ used to be an income trust? Typically I analyze these trusts differently. Now that the rules changed I am waiting and adjusting my metrics as more data post rule change becomes available. 

Two things you should check. Cash flow from finance and investing. To see how much they are playing shenanigans through dilution


----------



## gibor365

balk said:


> And what happens if they cut the dividend? It is currently paying out more than it has in earnings.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/finance?q=TSE:LIQ


How did you calculate it? Dividend 1.08, EPS 1.34 -> payout ratio = 0.8, P/E = 11.
Historically their dividend is pretty stable.... industry is very stable 
Yes, potentially they can cut dividends, but like we say in Russian "if you're afraid of wolves, do not go to the forest" 
Also, don't invest very big portion of your portfolio into 1 company... Sure that companies like JNJ, PG, ABT and other super champions who increased dividends for 30-50 years looks safer, but their dividends are about 3.5% (except probably MO and AT&T).

btw, did similar calcs with RY, if you buy it at $47 and price and dividends don't change, in 10 years you will make 30%, in 15 yers - 56%, in 20 - 87%


----------



## gibor365

I'm a little bit confused how to calculate Payout ratio using FFO, 
for example from PMZ.UN last report 
" _Funds from operations for the third quarter ended September 30, 2011
were $29.3 million, up $5.5 million from the $23.8 million reported for
the third quarter of 2010 as restated. On a per unit diluted basis,
funds from operations for the third quarter of 2011 were $0.349, up
$0.009 from the $0.340 reported for the third quarter of 2010._"
They have Shares Out.	82.5M

So, what will be payout ratio?


----------



## londoncalling

Causalien said:


> Did LIQ used to be an income trust? Typically I analyze these trusts differently. Now that the rules changed I am waiting and adjusting my metrics as more data post rule change becomes available.
> 
> Two things you should check. Cash flow from finance and investing. To see how much they are playing shenanigans through dilution


it was once under the trust format but converted to a corporation. I have often wondered about how various methods of determining metrics can be used to skew numbers. Any further tips on what to look for would be greatly appreciated. Dilution is the devil!  I find that a lot of dilution is created through drips and employee share options. For this reason, I would prefer a dividend increase to a share buyback.

Cheers


----------



## balk

gibor said:


> How did you calculate it? Dividend 1.08, EPS 1.34 -> payout ratio = 0.8, P/E = 11.
> Historically their dividend is pretty stable.... industry is very stable
> Yes, potentially they can cut dividends, but like we say in Russian "if you're afraid of wolves, do not go to the forest"
> Also, don't invest very big portion of your portfolio into 1 company... Sure that companies like JNJ, PG, ABT and other super champions who increased dividends for 30-50 years looks safer, but their dividends are about 3.5% (except probably MO and AT&T).
> 
> btw, did similar calcs with RY, if you buy it at $47 and price and dividends don't change, in 10 years you will make 30%, in 15 yers - 56%, in 20 - 87%


You are right. When I looked at the annual dividend payout on the chart, it said it was $1.62 but $0.09 x 12 is $1.08.


----------



## gibor365

balk said:


> You are right. When I looked at the annual dividend payout on the chart, it said it was $1.62 but $0.09 x 12 is $1.08.


So, imho 80% this is pretty good for such kind of company... for example one of the best dividend champions (tobacco/alhcohol) is managing to increase dividends for tens of years with payout ratio close to 100%
I personally hold small position in LIQ (just 200 shares), but planning to add on the dip


----------



## sensfan15

Added to my position in BNS at 48.80


----------



## Eder

I bought more Bank of Nova Scotia at $48.90 ... it's not my favorite bank but they have been beaten down a bit and I had sold my Latin America etf in summer.

Also bought initial position in Finning International at $23.76. It's not really a good entry point imo but I've been watching them 6 months now and just finally had to pull the trigger. I hope to hold them long term and add more next year unless of course Europe/USA puts us all back in the stone age by then.

I also sold all my XBB and put the money into a 2.7% GIC in my RRSP and a few 5 year strip bonds. Although I'm up about 10% on XBB I just don't feel they serve as true fixed income and they are at 5 year high, so maybe its a good spot to drop them.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> I bought more Bank of Nova Scotia at $48.90 ... it's not my favorite bank.


Just did the same.

Not even one of your fav. CDN banks, how come?


----------



## madeincanada

Someone needs to make a "What are you selling?" post.


----------



## Toronto.gal

There is actually, but buying/selling within same thread is fine too IMO.


----------



## Eder

madeincanada said:


> Someone needs to make a "What are you selling?" post.



Haha you're right, but I wanted to expand a bit on the reasons I bought BNS, a GIC and corporate strip bonds. I like to see why people buy something usually as well as what they bought.

TGal...I bought into all the Can banks many years ago and have bought/sold BMO and RY several times always for nice capital gains.

BNS I entered at $44 several years ago,and still have never been able to sell any. (target is $60). So I guess subconsciously I just don't feel as rewarded owning them as the other 2 banks. Emotions are hard to suppress in the stock market!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> BNS I entered at $44 several years ago,and still have never been able to sell any. (target is $60).


Couldn't or didn't? 

You could have made capital gains [if you had wanted to] because the stock's 52 week high reached $62+, no? So don't give this bank a bum rap, j/k.


----------



## webber22

BNS was downgraded today by 3 firms, RBC being upgraded by 2 firms. This could explain why one was way up, the other way down. Checking level2 quotes indicates a dump of BNS by large institutions, I would definitely wait a few weeks until the stock is beaten to the ground


----------



## Toronto.gal

webber22 said:


> I would definitely wait a few weeks until the stock is *beaten to the ground*


You may be waiting a long time for that to happen.

Are you aware of the reasons for the respective downgrades/upgrades?! Not always for the reasons one might automatically assume.


----------



## Jungle

I was wondering the same thing. I don't think they were impressed enough with the latest results. The profit increase was 11% and RY was 41%! The share price has only been downgraded $1-2 in most cases by a couple firms when I read some research on TD waterhouse, thus the sell off. 

I might add tomorrow if it goes below $47.


----------



## Eder

Toronto.gal said:


> Couldn't or didn't?
> 
> You could have made capital gains [if you had wanted to] because the stock's 52 week high reached $62+, no? So don't give this bank a bum rap, j/k.



Yes I missed selling at $60...I had forgotten it had a nice boost like that...I did dump most of my RY during that period though, I don't recall why I held onto the BNS.


----------



## Jungle

To help answer above about BNS going down: there is concern Scotia might be diluting shares:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...s-unanswered-capital-question/article2260704/

Might be worth waiting to see if this goes down a couple more dollars.


----------



## KaeJS

Sold my position in RY at $49.36.

I bought on November 10, 2011 for $45.45.


----------



## londoncalling

hit a 52 week low  time to buy?


----------



## jcgd

I picked up some shares of BNS. My first stock pick ever...


----------



## doctrine

BNS at these levels is a fantastic buy. I'm in at much higher and am not selling. Might consider topping up actually.


----------



## lucyAurora

I will be buying some JE, RY and probabaly SU tomorrow.
They have all dipped! this is as close to bottom as i care to time...
anyone else thinking these levels are nice?


----------



## Bullseye

lucyAurora said:


> I will be buying some JE, RY and probabaly SU tomorrow.
> They have all dipped! this is as close to bottom as i care to time...
> anyone else thinking these levels are nice?


RY and SU are up by double digits in the past week, I won't be buying either. If they are long term holds, a few bucks doesn't matter, though.


----------



## KaeJS

lucyAurora said:


> I will be buying some, *RY* tomorrow.
> They have all dipped! this is as close to bottom as i care to time...
> anyone else thinking these levels are nice?


I just sold mine yesterday..... see below.

Now it looks like the bid/ask is around $49.03 pre-market.

Long term, its probably still an OK buy at these levels. But my opinion is that you can get it lower if you have a little patience.



KaeJS said:


> Sold my position in RY at $49.36.
> 
> I bought on November 10, 2011 for $45.45.


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some ETFC.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bullseye said:


> 1. RY and SU are up by double digits in the past week, I won't be buying either.
> 2. If they are long term holds, a few bucks doesn't matter, though.


1. That's right, I wouldn't buy right after a good mini-recovery either, so give the profit-takers & some negative news a little time before you jump in.

2. Yes and no! The 'few bucks' difference buys less shares, so it's important not to get in right after market rallies.

Welcome to CMF LucyAurora.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> I just sold mine yesterday.....


*KaeJS:* good RY trade!


----------



## sensfan15

should have waited a day to add to my bns...o well i got more than 3 decades until i retire


----------



## Toronto.gal

You should have bought a tranche yesterday and another today.  

I know many people don't do this because of commission costs, but if one is only paying $6.95 or $9.99, it is worth it.


----------



## Assetologist

Toronto.gal said:


> You should have bought a tranche yesterday and another today.
> 
> I know many people don't do this because of commission costs, but if one is only paying $6.95 or $9.99, it is worth it.


I agree, especially for stocks that are bought for buy, hold and watch
ie. Single decision unless the wheels fall off stocks


----------



## Toronto.gal

And if the stock dearest to your heart would not fall on the 2nd day after you purchased it, there would [almost] always be other opportunities on the same day for another stock in your portfolio, or same stock on another day. 

A basic example how commission costs should not force you to buy all at once [if there is reasonable probability of stock falling further] & I'm sure you know this already, but sometimes it helps to see the actual numbers:

- day 1: 100 BNS shares @ $48.20 = $4,820 + $6.95 = *$4,826.95*

- day 1: 50 BNS shares @ $48.20 = $2,410 + $6.95 = $2,416.95
- day 2: 50 BNS shares @ $47.60 = $2,380 + $6.95 = $2,386.95

- total: *$4,803.90.*

Difference here is only $23.05+ given the low share numbers in the example [though it would have been much more if say we were talking about 500 shares]. However, if shares were to have dropped more than $.60 cents, the amount saved would have increased. 

The point I'm trying to make here, is not the amount you could have saved, but rather, that you should not base your buying decisions solely on commission costs. 

My big MFC mistake taught me the tranche/DCA method [for long term].


----------



## jcgd

T.gal, what would you do if you didn't have a ton of cash. Ie. $20k or so?


----------



## Toronto.gal

In the example used, I was only talking about 100 shares; less than $5K in capital, so why are you asking me about $20K? 

The less capital one has, the more careful one ought to be IMO.


----------



## Causalien

jcgd said:


> T.gal, what would you do if you didn't have a ton of cash. Ie. $20k or so?


At 20k cash or less, it is more efficient to gain money through normal work, contract work on the side or outright buying/selling of ipad, iphones on craigslist.

You will suffer from the disadvantages of economics of scale at any level below 50k in my opinion. I'd go on and extend that to 100k, but there are ways to mitigate that and by the time you reach 50k, you should have found the ways.


----------



## Lephturn

If you are in non-reg you can always go write put options instead.  I like getting paid to be wrong. Write the Dec or Jan 48 puts - or higher strikes if you want to make sure you get put the stock. The Dec 48 puts are a buck so you can effectively get the stock for 47.

Go up to Jan 50 puts and you can take in $ 3.25 - if the stock is below $ 50 at Jan expiration you'll get put the stock for a net cost of $ 46.75 less commissions. If it ends January higher you just made $ 325 per contract and you can try again next month.

Instead of staging the buys, I'd rather collect premium. Of course I would figure out when dividends are paid etc. so I can position for that, but you get the idea.


----------



## humble_pie

short put + cash = long stk - short call.

however some are prevented from writing puts by their brokers. Many brokers require level 4.


----------



## Lephturn

humble_pie said:


> short put + cash = long stk - short call.
> 
> however some are prevented from writing puts by their brokers. Many brokers require level 4.


How sticky are they on that? Do they want to see a "history" with them, or will they raise your level with a quick phone call given that you can demonstrate a basic understanding of what it is you want to trade? All my fancy option trading has been with OptionsXpress which was a little quiz or something I think. I think I had to pick up the phone with RBC to get the ability to do the basics in my RSP (long call, married put, covered call) but I don't think it was difficult.

I'll take short put + cash over limit order + cash or (shudder) market order.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Not everyone does option trading; I myself will start in 2012.


----------



## Causalien

You guys should watch Dmoney's portfolio performance in the money diary section. It's pretty accurate and I can attest to the income through my own strategy.

And a reminder. Next week is quad witching. Probably want to take that into consideration before entering or exiting any position this week.


----------



## blin10

what's going on with IPL? it keeps going up no matter if market is going down.... I just wish i bought more before


----------



## Eder

Canadian Western Bank raised it's dividend again. I started a small position. I like that they are in Alberta. Their net interest margin is the same as RBC's.
Payout ratio is very low for a bank but they are raising dividends quickly lately.


----------



## Causalien

Merry Early Xmas to all. I'll be taking my leave now for the holidays. Good luck to all who are still trading.


----------



## Argonaut

blin10 said:


> what's going on with IPL? it keeps going up no matter if market is going down.... I just wish i bought more before


Perfect stock. Great price appreciation, steady high yield, stable business, good growth prospects in the oil sands. These gems are not too hard to find. Investing is not as hard as it is made out to be.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 TLM.TO at $13.25.


----------



## londoncalling

Argonaut said:


> Perfect stock. Great price appreciation, steady high yield, stable business, good growth prospects in the oil sands. These gems are not too hard to find. Investing is not as hard as it is made out to be.


Agreed. I am up over 17% since this summer (not inc. dividends which would put it even higher). Wish I wouldn't have sold a portion of it and had bought more instead. Oh well. Now I am trying to decide how long to keep it. Maybe for a long long time.


----------



## killuminati

Argonaut said:


> Perfect stock. Great price appreciation, steady high yield, stable business, good growth prospects in the oil sands. These gems are not too hard to find. Investing is not as hard as it is made out to be.


Still worth getting into now or is there a drop in price to wait for?


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some ETFC again.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Your 2nd tranche madeincanada?


----------



## madeincanada

Toronto.gal said:


> Your 2nd tranche madeincanada?


A lot more than that. Sold some just want to get back in slowly.


----------



## gibor365

Sold TCK.B with 10% gain.... probably will buy again if it dips to 34's area


----------



## Argonaut

killuminati said:


> Still worth getting into now or is there a drop in price to wait for?


3% drop today. I'm buying more when TFSA room comes available. Not as much as others though, because I like equal weight and IPL.UN has grown to be my biggest position. The distribution has been raised again this year, it could be an annual thing which is great.


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> 3% drop today. I'm buying more when TFSA room comes available. Not as much as others though, because I like equal weight and IPL.UN has grown to be my biggest position. The distribution has been raised again this year, it could be an annual thing which is great.


IPL got hit hard today...probably many investors are taking profit


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Bought 100 TLM.TO at $13.25.


wow, it's down almost 6% today...just wondering if you had some stop loss set up? or maybe you bought to average down... 
To tell you the truth, I have no idea what I'd do with such scenario


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> To tell you the truth, I have no idea what I'd do with such scenario


He purchased 100, not 1,000 shares; you don't know how you would deal with a $70+ paper loss? 

I bought a 3rd tranche today.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> He purchased 100, not 1,000 shares; you don't know how you would deal with a $70+ paper loss?
> 
> I bought a 3rd tranche today.


OK,...didn't pay attention on number of shares...
T.gal. what is the reason you are buying TLM? do you think it can be sold to Chinese guys like DAY?


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> T.gal. what is the reason you are buying TLM? do you think it can be sold to Chinese guys like DAY?


Certainly is inevitable to speculate in a market downturn of this magnitude; such a small ratio now, just look at where TLM is today compared to just this past March.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Certainly is inevitable to speculate in a market downturn of this magnitude; such a small ratio now, just look at where TLM is today compared to just this past March.


it's down almost 50% from March, but there are a lot of stocks who are down about the same.... I didn't check exact numbers, but stocks like SU, TCK.B didn't do much better


----------



## Toronto.gal

If you use price as the single criterion, then we'll be out of companies by year-end, and our portfolios should be taken-over too. 

Not all M&A's are created equal; some are financial in nature, others strategic, etc., and not all bargains are created equal either, just because SU is down 50%, it does not make it equal to TLM. 

Then there are the legal & regulatory considerations as well [remember BHP/POT?], so SU, definitely not IMO, though Larry would love that!


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> If you use price as the single criterion, then we'll be out of companies by year-end, and our portfolios should be taken-over too.
> 
> Not all M&A's are created equal; some are financial in nature, others strategic, etc., and not all bargains are created equal either, just because SU is down 50%, it does not make it equal to TLM.
> 
> Then there are the legal & regulatory considerations as well [remember BHP/POT?], so SU, definitely not IMO, though Larry would love that!


T.gal, you are so smart  which books did you read 

what the hell is M&A and what BHP/POT case?


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> wow, it's down almost 6% today...just wondering if you had some stop loss set up? or maybe you bought to average down...
> To tell you the truth, I have no idea what I'd do with such scenario


Depends on how much capital you have and what you think will happen.

I didn't do anything at all. It may have been smart to average down, but chances are it will probably drop further tomorrow. That's when you average down. 



Toronto.gal said:


> He purchased 100, not 1,000 shares; *you don't know how you would deal with a $70+ paper loss?*
> 
> I bought a 3rd tranche today.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 BMO.TO at $56.82.

May have been a big mistake.

Didn't think the market would react this poorly to the Europe scenario.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Bought 100 BMO.TO at $56.82.
> 
> May have been a big mistake.
> 
> Didn't think the market would react this poorly to the Europe scenario.


Yesterday wanted to average down on TD, but order didn't get executed...and I'm not sad at all about it today...

Except TCK.B sold LNV today locking in about 7% gain + dividend on Dec 15...My stop sell was below 3rd level support, didn't even think it will be triggered....
Will buy it again if drops below $10


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS, I don't understand why did you go specifically for TLM, and not (as an example ) for ECA? ECA at least have posotove EPS and much high dividends...


----------



## KaeJS

gibor, I already own 100 shares of ECA.

I chose TLM as I thought the EU Summit was going to be more positive than it was. I was hoping to get out at $14.00 and just make a quick $75.

I didn't anticipate it was going to work out this way.

As TorontoGal said, though, if you look at the chart, TLM is trading very cheap. 

TLM is still earning money, their EPS is 0.57, so I'm not sure what you mean by ECA having a positive EPS?

The EPS of ECA is 0.48, and the stock price for ECA is higher.

This would mean that TLM.TO is the better buy (from an EPS only standpoint).

If TLM.TO hits $12.25, I will but another 100 shares. That will give me 200 shares at 12.75, and if it makes it back to my original buy price of $13.25, I've made $100.


----------



## gibor365

As per TDW:
TLM EPS	$-0.06
ECA EPS $0.33


----------



## KaeJS

Weird. GoogleFinance and GlobeandMail are both showing TLM with a positive EPS... 

Keep this in mind as well with ECA:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203501304577086472373346232.html


----------



## Jungle

Apparently BCE is still in a spending mood.. they are buying 80% MLSE today with Rogers.


----------



## madeincanada

Shorted some C today to protect my longs. I don't like what came out of Europe.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> 1. T.gal, you are so smart  which books did you read
> 2. what the hell is M&A
> 3. what BHP/POT case?


1. Lol, your Russian humour is hard to read sometimes, so not sure if you're being a lil sarcastic.  At any rate, thank you! [I read many books].

2. M&A
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mergers_and_acquisitions

3. You seriously don't remember how BHP attempted to 'steal' our POT? 
http://www.irpp.org/po/archive/dec10/mackinnon.pdf


----------



## tombiosis

bought some TLM-TO @ $12.16 for my rrsp acct.


----------



## madeincanada

Covered half of my C short. I'm thinking we should see a pop next week.


----------



## Jungle

Hmmm to buy or not to buy index-e fund. That is the question.


----------



## gibor365

Jungle said:


> Hmmm to buy or not to buy index-e fund. That is the question.


I'm buying some into my daughter RESP: Canadian index e, US index e and Entertaiment and Communication MF.


----------



## gibor365

We'll need my daughter RESP in 6-7 years, my son's in 1.5-2 years.
So I'm trying when markets are down to buy some index funds into daughter RESP, and when market is up (bonds are down) - to buy some bonds MF into my son's RESP...investing in tranches (like T.gal teached)


----------



## Sampson

gibor said:


> We'll need my daughter RESP in 6-7 years, my son's in 1.5-2 years.
> So I'm trying when markets are down to buy some index funds into daughter RESP, and when market is up (bonds are down) - to buy some bonds MF into my son's RESP


Depending on your ability to cover any potential losses and still fund your children's education, this might be a very risky move. Even 6-7 years out, you could be down a lot. There is also risk to the bond funds over that 1-2 year frame. There has been equity-like volatility in bonds over the past few years.

For your son, I would just move to cash. Normal inflation risk to those monies shouldn't be very high over 2 years, and your opportunity to grow that money is very murky.


----------



## Jungle

Just put my order in at 2:56PM for some td e-series e. I hope it's not too late for todays closing price.


----------



## KaeJS

Jungle said:


> Just put my order in at 2:56PM for some td e-series e. I hope it's not too late for todays closing price.


You should be okay.


----------



## blin10

small position agu and rig


----------



## AMABILE

entry positions for POT and OSK
( both hit 52 wk lows to-day )


----------



## AMABILE

just bought another entry position stock ...... PMG


----------



## gibor365

Sampson said:


> Depending on your ability to cover any potential losses and still fund your children's education, this might be a very risky move. Even 6-7 years out, you could be down a lot. There is also risk to the bond funds over that 1-2 year frame. There has been equity-like volatility in bonds over the past few years.
> 
> For your son, I would just move to cash. Normal inflation risk to those monies shouldn't be very high over 2 years, and your opportunity to grow that money is very murky.


I'll try to write more in details about RESPs... all comments are appreciated .

We have 3 diferent RESP:
Term (GIC) RESP 38%
Son's (he's 16) RESP 33%
Daughter's (she's 10) 29%

Within son's RESP: 
57% - very conservative Money market and very safe bonds (short term and mortgage)
14% - conservative bonds (CDN bond index)
22% - moderate risk (real return bond, high yield bond, Monthly income fund)
9% -equities (include precious metal fund).

Within my daughter's RESP mix is more risky: 5 biggest holdings (Monthly income, Real Return bond, Can bond index, Short term bond, Balance index) about 60%.

From what I see in violatile market like this year, in 90% cases if market goes down, all bonds are up and vice versa. 

This structure allows us some flexibility, meaning if in 1.5-2 years when we need money for son, market will be down -> we'll start using Term (GIC) RESP and vice versa... 
The same when daughter will need money in 6-7 years...

Maybe I'm wrong, but I beleive that during 6-7 years period we should see some bull market.
In any case we get 20% government grant, so small lose on principal won't hurt.

Any advise?


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> You should be okay.


My last order was 2.51pm, as per TD policy if you placed before 3pm, they should process today.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> Any advise?


It doesn't look that risky to me. 

Looks fine, imo.


----------



## Dibs

gibor said:


> My last order was 2.51pm, as per TD policy if you placed before 3pm, they should process today.


I think you should be OK I've bought close to 3PM and gotten through. By the way, do you know what the policy is for TDB911 e-series International index? I understand why 3:00 would be a limit for the north americain stocks but am not sure about this one.


----------



## gibor365

Dibs said:


> I think you should be OK I've bought close to 3PM and gotten through. By the way, do you know what the policy is for TDB911 e-series International index? I understand why 3:00 would be a limit for the north americain stocks but am not sure about this one.


I usually place trades for MF between 2.45-2.59 looking which direction market is going...never had problem with TD so far.

Probably they do it because TDB911 consists of ADR and Pink Sheets that traded in NYSE


----------



## Jungle

I left some more $$ for tomorrow if this goes south again. 

BTW if we go down another 5%, whose backing the truck up?


----------



## blin10

Jungle said:


> I left some more $$ for tomorrow if this goes south again.
> 
> BTW if we go down another 5%, whose backing the truck up?


not me, ill be backing truck up if SPY goes to 100


----------



## gibor365

Took a look at TCK.B from TA point of view.
Looks like TCK.B rebounded a little bit from trade channel about 34.5, it gonna retest it tomorrow. If it will break down this support , it can go down to 32, if it reverse trend - can go up to 39.


P.S. HP - I didn't buy it this time


----------



## Sampson

@ gibor,

the allocations look conservative, for some reason I got the impression your % of equities was much higher. Sounds like you have a plan and the cash will fund the first few years anyway, so you are good.


----------



## gibor365

Sampson said:


> @ gibor,
> 
> the allocations look conservative, for some reason I got the impression your % of equities was much higher. Sounds like you have a plan and the cash will fund the first few years anyway, so you are good.


Cash or MF RESP...it depends on what will with market when we'll money


----------



## madeincanada

Covered all my C shares. A smooth $3 profit each. I think we are headed higher next week.


----------



## dogcom

Bought a gold producing ETF today and think now is the time to add to gold miners. It is a very scary thing to do and the bearish calls and sentiment is huge right now and in my opinion sounds like a rally coming. Who knows though I could be dead wrong as the world crumbles and everyone just keep on selling and selling until there is nothing left to sell.


----------



## webber22

The Santa Rally has started on the TSX, the big guns have started up the buying bots ....


----------



## KaeJS

webber22 said:


> The Santa Rally has started on the TSX, the big guns have started up the buying bots ....


I can't tell if this is serious or sarcastic.... 

TSX got hit a lot harder recently than the DJIA.


----------



## londoncalling

huge volume at the close pushing prices up. Santa may have loaded up the sled. I saw lots of price manipulation based on volume/price correlation spikes. I didn't read sarcasm in that post.


----------



## cdnpennystocks

Dr_V said:


> A reasonably large portion of my portfolio is sitting in cash at the moment. Still trying to decide; there aren't that many good deals that would nicely complement my portfolio at this time, so I'm on the sidelines waiting for some nice opportunities.


Same, I think things will get worse in the new year with more bad news about Europe and maybe even more focus on the USA, they just printed a tonne of money but I don't think they are in the clear yet. Waiting for a pull back before I invest more, currently about 40% cash, 60% in high(er) dividend stocks.


----------



## doctrine

I have zero materials stocks, my TSX stocks are up on the week. Everything is rallying except resource stocks, so it looks like a Santa rally to me. If I was going to add to positions, my top 5 choices would be BMO, BNS, maybe TD, BPO and HSE. MFC looks fantastic at $10.40 as well.


----------



## KaeJS

doctrine said:


> If I was going to add to positions, my top 5 choices would be *BMO, *


I made a very, very bad mistake with this one.

I bought 100 BMO at $56.82 on December 8.

It's now below $55, and I have way too much exposure to this stock.

This needs to go back to $57 so I can get rid of it.


----------



## dogcom

KaeJS if there is a stock that you think is a better buy right now then BMO then I would sell and buy that other stock rather then wait for it to recover unless you feel the odds of recovery is greater.


----------



## KaeJS

I agree. I just don't want to buy another one and lose further. At least I know the beta on BMO is low and the dividend is 4.9%.

My concern is that Europe is going to keep the price of the banks low.


----------



## Jungle

BMO and CM have been laggers over the last decade. 
I've held BMO for one year and have not returned anything. I think it payed dividend at 5% and the stock is down 5%. 

Boo to that.


----------



## dogcom

KaeJS I do not own any banks right now because of the counter party risks associated with collapsing European and US banks probably next year. Of course I may play them but I won't hold them.


----------



## doctrine

BMO's div is 5.12% at the current price, not 4.9%. I am down on capital gain but dividends continue to come in. If its at this price for a few more weeks, I'll top up my position. Any Cdn bank at > 5% dividend is an immediate buy in my books.


----------



## gibor365

All US dividend chanpions that I hold (ABT, MO, PM, PG, JNJ, T) performed much better that S&P500 this week (no need to mention TSX  ).
Wish I'd invest during 2011 more in them than in crappy canadian/US/International ETFs


----------



## KaeJS

doctrine said:


> BMO's div is 5.12% at the current price, not 4.9%.


Yeah.... but when I bought BMO the yield was only 4.9%, though.

It's not a huge deal to hold it, I just rather not have it. But I don't want to sell at a loss because I'm not sure that's a really good idea, especially when I'll be receiving $70/3 months in dividends.

If it got back to $56.50-57, I would sell.


----------



## hboy43

KaeJS said:


> I made a very, very bad mistake with this one.
> 
> I bought 100 BMO at $56.82 on December 8.
> 
> It's now below $55, and I have way too much exposure to this stock.
> 
> This needs to go back to $57 so I can get rid of it.


Goodness Grief! If you consider this price movement a "very bad mistake" then you shouldn't be in equities.

Or is the bad mistake speculating/short term trading in something you already own boat loads of? In this case, you surely mean the mistake was buying at any price and not the fact that it happens to be down a few percent.

hboy43


----------



## KaeJS

The mistake was buying a company that I own lots of, work for, and could not afford to purchase in the first place.

However, had the price of the stock gone up, it wouldn't have been a mistake, now would it?


----------



## jcgd

Jeez, if that's a mistake I'm doomed. My portfolio lost nearly 2% last week!! At my current rate of loss I'll be flat broke in a year. 

Just kidding kaeJS. 

The dividend yield is great, does your company not match some amount of it? Why not sit tight?


----------



## KaeJS

The company will match up to 3% of your salary..

But the thing is that I already own 121 shares of BMO in my BMO Employee Account.

Then, because the stock got hammered due to an earnings miss (even though they generated $897M in profit, the most they've ever made) I figured I would take advantage of the huge price drop and buy an extra 100 shares in my own PERSONAL account.

Now I have 121 shares in my employee account and 100 shares in my personal account for a total of 221.

I will continue to hold, as there is no reason to sell. But like I said, if it hits $57, I am out. (for the 100 in the personal account)

It just wasn't a good move, but I thought I could make a quick buck on it. BMO dropped $3 over 2 days, so I figured it might be a safe bet to get some. Apparently the market wanted to punish it more.

If you compare BMO to RY and TD, BMO has had quite the slide in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> If you compare BMO to RY and TD, BMO has had quite the slide in the past 2 weeks.


So IMHO BMO has better potential than other banks. From what I see, all goes in cycle, mid year RY was out of favor, lately BNS and BMO, ...I think BMO will catch up...


----------



## Jungle

I am waiting to dump my shares of BMO and put the money into another bank. Not going to add or sell at a loss right now.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> So IMHO BMO has better potential than other banks. From what I see, all goes in cycle, mid year RY was out of favor, lately BNS and BMO, ...I think BMO will catch up...


I think BMO will catch up, too. The trade just didn't work out as I planned. 



Jungle said:


> I am waiting to dump my shares of BMO and put the money into another bank. Not going to add or sell at a loss right now.


I'm curious.

You're going to dump BMO for which bank?

The big green giant which is more expensive and has a smaller dividend plus more money tied up in Europe?

The old fart royal with no exposure outside of Canada?

The red bank that has too much international exposure and has been dropping all year?

The other red bank with the worst customer service on the planet, that is also expensive?


----------



## gibor365

Jungle said:


> I am waiting to dump my shares of BMO and put the money into another bank. Not going to add or sell at a loss right now.


I don't see any sense to dump BMO...or actually any other of canadian 5 big banks...
I bought small amount of TD and BNS some time ago, it's not enough even to drip 1 share, now I'm down on both and just don't know when to invest 2nd portion...


----------



## Jungle

Unfortunely BMO has no dividend increase, missing estimates lately while other 4 beat. Over the last 10 years BMO and CM have underperformed the top three by a lot. 

We have a limit on bns @48 to add positions, but order did not fill yet. I would use the bmo money to help pay for this, when I break even on stock price. We bought BMO over a year ago when it missed estimates (it dropped $60 to 56) and to date we are negative return around 2% after collecting dividend @ 5%. This is a lot better than the benchmark tsx, however I believe there is more upside potential in other banks. 

We own them all except td..I want to narrow them down to 3 core holdings, ry, bns, and CM or TD> 

The top three are most profitable. 
RY is really concentrating on wealth management and there is a lot of money to be made there. 
BNS is growing in Latin America and other areas. They have raised their dividend 37 times out of the last 40 years. They now have an out perform rating. 

TD is almost beating RY in profit and market cap. 

I may stick with CM as their eps% growth have beat the big five in the last five years. They also pay a nice dividend and have 2% discount on share reinvestment. The only thing that worries me is how much of a dog this one has been over the last 10 years. Something is telling me to choose TD over CM. But I will only by TD if it goes under $70 again.

The markets are dodgy right now so we only need a couple of dips and we can get these prices again.


----------



## KaeJS

BMO can't increase the dividend because their profit margins aren't high enough to allow them to do so. Yes, this is a drawback, but they still currently have the highest yield. 

BMO is conservative, so you're buying safety. Which may, or may not, be a good thing depending on your "investor profile". 

I would always pick TD over CM. I usually discount CM right off the bat. I think TD has a lot more opportunities and has a better reputation. 

I'm not sure how I feel about BNS. It has been getting hit hard this year. I honestly don't think I've looked into it enough or conducted the proper research to even comment. 

I like RY, though. Especially if it hits $45 again


----------



## doctrine

BMO will eventually increase their dividend. At the rate that TD is increasing theirs, it will be 10 years before they catch up to where BMO's yield is right now, and in all likelihood BMO will probably start raising their dividend in 2012, at least a token amount. 

KaeJS, I'm sure in the future BMO will again be at not just $57 but > $60. Given that they just released (relatively) bad news, the stock could probably trickle down in price for a few more weeks. It's on my radar for a buy in January if it doesn't go up. I bought BNS already this month, otherwise I would have bought it for sure.


----------



## donald

Hey kaejs-whats your thoughts on (na) i know there more tied to the investment side of things.....just curious,that bank is always left out in the canadian bank landscape.


----------



## KaeJS

I usually count that bank out, as well, not because of negative reasons, just because I don't follow it.

They've been increasing dividends like mad, though.

I think they actually just announced another increase a week ago up to 75c/share.

What's interesting to me is that before the 08-09 crash, the stocks high was $65ish, and then just this year it made a new high of $82ish.


----------



## avrex

Friday year-end clean up.
Sold: BLL, DNB, SAI, HSP, (a mix of profits and one big loss).
Bought: ANF


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 400 shares of Kleenex (KLNX) on Margin after my Tears (TEAR) started falling below my Head & Shoulders Neckline.


----------



## Ethan

I purchased 2 June calls on Diamond Offshore Drilling (NYSE - DO) yesterday. I already own 100 shares in this stock at a much higher cost base. I think the stock is incredibly cheap given its yield and earnings.


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Bought 400 shares of Kleenex (KLNX) on Margin after my Tears (TEAR) started falling below my Head & Shoulders Neckline.


You should go long on LOL ;-)


----------



## newbie

Homerhomer said:


> You should go long on LOL ;-)


buy buy buy , sell sell sell lol
what a short covering rally.
anyway into HVU damn it
these guys know how to close a year lol
so now they wait for christmas and new year to pass along and throw all the bad news in the mkt and they tank it again, all money managers get their bonus and all little joes dunno what the hell happened


----------



## KaeJS

100 tza @ 27.40.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> 100 tza @ 27.40.


Planning to sell today or hold over night?


----------



## KaeJS

I'm not sure yet. 

All depends how the rest of the day plays out.

It's very hard to trade TZA while I am at work. Not very fun.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> I'm not sure yet.
> 
> All depends how the rest of the day plays out.
> 
> It's very hard to trade TZA while I am at work. Not very fun.


do you have stop loss limit set?


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 TZA at $26.80. 

Well, that was an interesting end of day. 

I lost $69.90 on the trade, after commissions. 

Didn't want to hold overnight. Apparently the market wants a Santa Rally?


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Sold 100 TZA at $26.80.
> 
> Well, that was an interesting end of day.
> 
> I lost $69.90 on the trade, after commissions.
> 
> Didn't want to hold overnight. Apparently the market wants a Santa Rally?


Yeap, they don't want to make a "history" and want to finish 3rd year of the presidentail cycle on plus side 

And indeed it was an interesting day, Dow and S&P finished with slight gains, NASDAQ is down 1% (even though December is the best time for technology), VIX is sharply down 7.7% to 21.43 and XIV sharply up +7% and finished on highest price of the day


----------



## KaeJS

Well, even with my loss, my portfolio was up 0.5%, so I guess I can't complain. 

I am not done with TZA, though. I will buy it again in the near future.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Bought 200 more shares of BCE... this stock alone has kept my portfolio above water for the year. Can it continue to shine? I'm betting (and hoping) that it will.


----------



## KaeJS

^ Holy crap.

Nothing like buying in at high prices. 

But yes, let's hope it continues to shine (as I think it will).

I own some, too.

Maybe if it shines enough you can purchase yourself a nice *Cough* Audi S5 *cough* that shines just as brightly.


----------



## mutzy

*eca*

Bought encana Yesterday, If Fracking is curtailed due to environmental concerns, Nat Gas will take off. Encana is a strong conventional player.


----------



## doctrine

BCE *still* has a yield of 5.2% and a P/E around 14-15. Hardly overpriced. Could increase 75% and still be only on par with Enbridge


----------



## mutzy

*Oh Yah*

Been trading Royal Bank the last couple weeks, stay away metal plays , especially junior's, you'll get your A$$ kicked; Gold maybe, but I'm all in cash; in and out of market, not putting at risk more than 10% of my portfolio in these 
goofy times.


----------



## madeincanada

Watching C


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> Bought 200 more shares of BCE... this stock alone has kept my portfolio above water for the year. Can it continue to shine? I'm betting (and hoping) that it will.


I like and hold BCE and RCI.B - those 2 gave me one the best returns YTD on TSX stocks... but personally I like more RCI.B (added shares recently). RCI.B payout ratio less than 50%, BCE - about 75%. Dividend growth for Rogers much higher... beginning of the 2012 they will increase dividends again , they always increase by double digit number.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

My ECA is doing well for me. A decent dividend and as a covered-call it's performing nicely for me each month.

Yesterday I sold APR 20 calls which, if assigned, will yield about 11% annualized. 

If ECA drops below 18 I'll buy more.


----------



## madeincanada

Lets see if I can get my $27 short on C.

getting smoked so far


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 100 REI.UN @ 26.00
Sold 100 CGL.TO @ 14.35


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Sold 100 REI.UN @ 26.00
> Sold 100 CGL.TO @ 14.35


What was your reason for selling? I don't really undestand your move 
U r seling CGL when Gold is low.... REI.UN imho opinion buy-and-hold stock...just collect dividends... 
What Are U pl;anning to buy ?

P.S. I don't hold REI directly, instead I hold XRE and ZRE that give huge exposure to REI.UN .


----------



## KaeJS

I know I'm selling gold when it's "low", but I've decided I no longer want to hold gold in my portfolio.

It doesn't make sense. It's backed by emotions, it's not a hedge, it doesn't pay dividends, and nobody has a clue where it's going. It doesn't even keep up with inflation.

Remember also, that I owe margin. So I am paying 4.5% on my gold position. It's just not worth it to me to hold it. Plus, I sold 100 shares of CGL earlier this year for a small gain, so I didn't lose too much money (only $42 loss).

As for RioCan, once again I am paying 4.5% margin to own it, and it was not owned in my TFSA as I did not have any room. Now that January is coming, I can re-buy RioCan into my TFSA if i wish.

I had a capital gain on Riocan and a small loss on CGL. So, my CGL loss will help reduce my Cap gains tax on Riocan.

My main thinking was taxes and margin.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> My main thinking was taxes and margin.


I see... don't have those problems as hold all equiteies in registered accounts...
When i sold gold HBU couple of months ago for small profit 6% (was holdimg about 3 weeks), I felt sorry as HBU jumped amother 6% later, but later I realised that this selling was a good thing. 

I also think that Gold is not a hedge.... $US MM, Real return bonds .... looks like much more better and secure hedge


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> I felt sorry as HBU jumped amother 6% later, but later I realised that this selling was a good thing.


Good.

But at the same time, you've also gotta do what's going to be comfortable.

To be honest, holding gold that I was paying 4.5% on every month was not comfortable.


----------



## blin10

madeincanada said:


> Lets see if I can get my $27 short on C.
> 
> getting smoked so far


be careful, if we go above 200MA on spx you better cover it at a loss vs loosing a lot more if we go north bound.... but if spx will start breaking down you're sitting pretty


----------



## webber22

It looks like the big institutions are scrambling to buy shares before the last trading day of the year on Friday for 2011 settlement. There are huge buy orders rolling in one after the other, pushing up stock prices on the stocks I'm watching


----------



## Toronto.gal

Indeed Webber! 

I'm watching IVN/POT right now [to sell].


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought back into a small postion of Goldcorp after its recent fall. Hopefully it will be another short term hold with a quick profit like the last two times I bought it.


----------



## Lephturn

I am watching the fun in TLT.

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=TLT&p=D&b=5&g=0&id=p20321142103

I'd like to see another run at 125 and get short this thing again. I caught part of the OCT down move from 124 down to 110 - I was only in from about 119 to about 114, but a nice 5 point move.


----------



## londoncalling

Initiated a position in LNV.TO at $10.00 to replace DAY.TO. LNV will pay me a 6% monthly div and I got it in time for the Dec 30 record date. I had been keeping my eye on PBN but it looks like that ship has sailed for the time being. If Mr. Wilson decides to cut the dividend I may have to reevaluate the stock then. This stock has come back into favor because of articles like this

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...eap-stocks-that-could-rebound/article2278422/

Some of these metrics were the reasons I had been interested in PBN prior to the article but I chose LNV as it is not as closely followed by the talking heads and has little institutional buying at this time. Both companies have wells in similar locations.


----------



## KaeJS

Ihatetaxes said:


> Just bought back into a small postion of Goldcorp after its recent fall. Hopefully it will be another short term hold with a quick profit like the last two times I bought it.


I _almost_ did this today.

I am watching it closely. the second I see some major support (probably soon), the stock trading relatively flat, or any amount of green..... I am jumping in.


----------



## KaeJS

Ihatetaxes said:


> Just bought back into a small postion of Goldcorp after its recent fall. Hopefully it will be another short term hold with a quick profit like the last two times I bought it.


Bought in today as there is some support/positive numbers on the stock price.

Hopefully I didn't jump the gun and get in too early.

100 @ 45.50.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Way to go BBD.B [+4% in a few minutes].  [will be selling a tranche]. 

http://business.financialpost.com/2011/12/23/bombardier-wins-us666-million-german-train-order/

Anyone picked some at $3.30 the last few days?!


----------



## hboy43

Toronto.gal said:


> Way to go BBD.B [+4% in a few minutes].  [will be selling a tranche].
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2011/12/23/bombardier-wins-us666-million-german-train-order/
> 
> Anyone picked some at $3.30 the last few days?!


I last bought at $3.60. I need to see under $3 (that is the holding dip to 4% of portfolio) to possibly add again.

hboy43


----------



## Toronto.gal

$3.60 was a pretty good bargain too hboy!


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> I _almost_ did this today.
> 
> I am watching it closely. the second I see some major support (probably soon), the stock trading relatively flat, or any amount of green..... I am jumping in.


Probably today is a good time to jump on G/TO . it's in green even though Gold is slightly down... but I'm not buying and not selling until New Year...going to Puerto Plata today...
Merry Xmas and Happy Hanukkah to all


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> Merry Xmas and Happy Hanukkah to all


Toda raba chaver sheli & same to you!

Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## madeincanada

Covered my C short for a small lost. Seems like we are headed higher next week as well. Happy holidays to all.


----------



## webber22

The trading was so slow today that even Jose Feliciano had time to make a few trades .... enjoy the holidays !! 

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1344535535001/jose-feliciano-sings-feliz-navidad-on-nyse-floor


----------



## KaeJS

madeincanada said:


> Covered my C short for a small lost. Seems like we are headed higher next week as well. Happy holidays to all.



I'm sure you can short this in the next 2 weeks and get all your money back + a profit.


----------



## newbie

gibor said:


> Probably today is a good time to jump on G/TO . it's in green even though Gold is slightly down... but I'm not buying and not selling until New Year...going to Puerto Plata today...
> Merry Xmas and Happy Hanukkah to all


CHag sameach


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Toda raba chaver sheli & same to you!
> 
> Enjoy your holidays!


male chaverim ba iechida


----------



## KaeJS

I am thinking of selling 30% of my portfolio tomorrow.

Market has been high, and things are beginning to look like they are levelling off. I can severely reduce my risk and exposure, as well as finally cover my margin.

If the TSX opens in the red, I am selling probably a good $15k in securities.

As my spreadsheet stands right now, I have made 5.81% this year (from January 1 - December 27). Compared to the indexes, I did quite well. I don't want to blow it up.

This year has been a great learning experience for me. I can't wait to do it again in 2012. Hopefully with less mistakes and more profits.


----------



## nuke2uk

*Greatest lesson learned in 2011?*



KaeJS said:


> As my spreadsheet stands right now, I have made 5.81% this year (from January 1 - December 27). Compared to the indexes, I did quite well. I don't want to blow it up.
> 
> This year has been a great learning experience for me. I can't wait to do it again in 2012. Hopefully with less mistakes and more profits.


Congrats on the up-year despite the indices' poor showing. What is your greatest mistake and/or lesson learned in 2011?


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> I am thinking of selling 30% of my portfolio tomorrow.
> 
> Market has been high, and things are beginning to look like they are levelling off. I can severely reduce my risk and exposure, as well as finally cover my margin.
> 
> If the TSX opens in the red, I am selling probably a good $15k in securities.
> 
> As my spreadsheet stands right now, I have made 5.81% this year (from January 1 - December 27). Compared to the indexes, I did quite well. I don't want to blow it up.
> 
> This year has been a great learning experience for me. I can't wait to do it again in 2012. Hopefully with less mistakes and more profits.


ur thinking of selling ur stocks and i am thinking of buying TZA, ERY , FAZ
happy holidays


----------



## daddybigbucks

KaeJS said:


> As my spreadsheet stands right now, I have made 5.81% this year (from January 1 - December 27). Compared to the indexes, I did quite well. I don't want to blow it up.
> 
> .



Congrats. Thats pretty darn good in this market uncertainity.
I did a quick calc and i am down 6.5% and the market is down 13.5% from dec 27,2010 to dec 28, 2011.


----------



## zylon

*CEF.A (t)*

Stewart Thomson makes the point that you could buy a volatile security just by looking at the oscillators. It goes without saying (but I won't take that chance) that it's a security you would want to own regardless of technicals. Yes, it's called "timing the trade". Take it, leave it, shove it, whatever.


> 19. Without even looking at price, you could buy gold stocks blindly here (with limited capital, obviously), just based on the historical pattern of these oscillators. These oscillators won’t get you to GDX $100 a share, but they should get GDX out of the starting gate very quickly.
> http://www.321gold.com/editorials/thomson_s/thomson_s_122711.html


I added to CEF.A this morning.


----------



## Homerhomer

I am back into goldcorp.

Didn't expect such a swing to the downside between Christmas and New Year.


----------



## newbie

*faz/tza*

one position on both today.
will hold till next year for sure


----------



## newbie

zylon said:


> Stewart Thomson makes the point that you could buy a volatile security just by looking at the oscillators. It goes without saying (but I won't take that chance) that it's a security you would want to own regardless of technicals. Yes, it's called "timing the trade". Take it, leave it, shove it, whatever.
> 
> 
> I added to CEF.A this morning.


starting to look very atractive.
if it prints 18 bux i am in


----------



## Betzy

Bought More G and ELD


----------



## newbie

Betzy said:


> Bought More G and ELD


not trading gold atm
but i think that gold companies usually go lower in first quarter of year.
rebalancing in funds etc.
ELD is damn low anyway after purchase of european goldfields
GL anyway


----------



## zylon

*2012 we're not getting any older*



newbie said:


> starting to look very atractive.
> if it prints 18 bux i am in


then what?

I'm buying every month
or every 10% lower
whichever comes later.

1200 gold ... we should be so lucky

"we're not getting any older"
is that a good thing?

http://dailyreckoning.com/gold-in-the-next-calendar-year/


----------



## newbie

zylon said:


> then what?
> 
> I'm buying every month
> or every 10% lower
> whichever comes later.
> 
> 1200 gold ... we should be so lucky
> 
> "we're not getting any older"
> is that a good thing?
> 
> http://dailyreckoning.com/gold-in-the-next-calendar-year/


see i have a problem with a lot of actual traders here.
financials will hurt the most imo in 1st quarter.
no downgrades announced yet and 
that is all 
i am seeing the russell financials making lower highs and therefore the mkt imo is bearish on financials.
same will happen here.
so , iam not trying to pick the bottom , i just see that the bottom is not even close to where it should be yet.
if 18 bux does not hold , 16 bux is next stop

p.s i dont see GLD at 1200 but 1300 is as a strong possibility, call me provincial
GL in ur trades anyway


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> I am thinking of selling 30% of my portfolio tomorrow.
> 
> Market has been high, and things are beginning to look like they are levelling off. I can severely reduce my risk and exposure, as well as finally cover my margin.
> 
> If the TSX opens in the red, I am selling probably a good $15k in securities.
> 
> As my spreadsheet stands right now, I have made 5.81% this year (from January 1 - December 27). Compared to the indexes, I did quite well. I don't want to blow it up.
> 
> This year has been a great learning experience for me. I can't wait to do it again in 2012. Hopefully with less mistakes and more profits.


have u sold ur stocks?
just out of curiosity.
ur doing great this year


----------



## ddkay

Nice job KaeJS, wish you even better success in 2012


----------



## KaeJS

newbie said:


> have u sold ur stocks?
> just out of curiosity.
> ur doing great this year





ddkay said:


> Nice job KaeJS, wish you even better success in 2012


Thanks guys.

Yes, I sold some of my positions I wanted to get rid of.

I also bought some TZA yesterday at $26.10. Might sell it today just to take my profits. Had a real bearish morning yesterday, but I don't know if its going to transfer into todays trading. TZA is down to around $26.75


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yes, I sold some of my positions I wanted to get rid of.
> 
> I also bought some TZA yesterday at $26.10. Might sell it today just to take my profits. Had a real bearish morning yesterday, but I don't know if its going to transfer into todays trading. TZA is down to around $26.75


well
i am holding all my purchases of FAZ TZA etc till next year.
if a rally happens today it is a BS rally.
all macro economical aspects imo are bearish.
italian bonds just climbed to 7.03 wow


----------



## KaeJS

Sold my TZA at open.

Bought 100 Goldcorp.

Will buy back TZA later, hopefully at a price not higher than what I sold it at


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Sold my TZA at open.
> 
> Bought 100 Goldcorp.
> 
> Will buy back TZA later, hopefully at a price not higher than what I sold it at


sure thing bro.
we might have another short covering rally in the next 2 days and i may add to both my purchases.
so it seems
i would not touch gold stocks till next year , but that is me


----------



## madeincanada

Once again put back my short C position.


----------



## newbie

madeincanada said:


> Once again put back my short C position.


i guess i am not the only one short


----------



## KaeJS

Sold my Goldcorp position at the open.


----------



## w0nger

entered a position in AGU


----------



## Toronto.gal

Would anyone buy EK? 

It reached an all time low on news of bankruptcy filing. Don't know anything about it, but hard to believe there is no value; surely some patent value that might be useful.  Someone called it a case of 'monopoly disease'.

Thinking of risking a small amount. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:EK


----------



## madeincanada

Toronto.gal said:


> Would anyone buy EK?
> 
> It reached an all time low on news of bankruptcy filing. Don't know anything about it, but hard to believe there is no value; surely some patent value that might be useful.  Someone called it a case of 'monopoly disease'.
> 
> Thinking of risking a small amount.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:EK


Risking a small amount is ok. I won't touch it though.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Would anyone buy EK?
> 
> It reached an all time low on news of bankruptcy filing. Don't know anything about it, but hard to believe there is no value; surely some patent value that might be useful.  Someone called it a case of 'monopoly disease'.
> 
> Thinking of risking a small amount.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:EK


Tgal, dear, there is nothing there, kodak died with analog photography and processing, they are behind in everything and hasn't come up with anything in a decade if not more, they were the king of analog film and I still use it occassionally not out of necessity but out of nostalgia, other than that this dog should be put out of it's misery, at least in the case of RIM there are recent patents and possibly something to be had if not a turn around possibility, with kodak there is nothing.

Can you make money, sure it can go from 0.40 to .60 or even more on a rumor or something, but I venture to say a weekend in Vegas would be better investment ;-)

Iconic company that is part of American history, unfortunately it's life span is just about to come to a halt.


----------



## ddkay

don't take my Kodachrome awaaay


----------



## Homerhomer

ddkay said:


> don't take my Kodachrome awaaay


I am a tri-x guy, but I only buy a roll or two per year, feel guilthy for the company's dismay ;-) I will visit Henry's tomorrow and see what I can do to help Tgal's investment ;-)


----------



## Gdc

First post here... 

Picked up 1300 shares of CF... My speculative play for the next few months.


----------



## gibor365

MG is again close to 52 low and it's book value and yielding already above 3%  after 4 div payments $0.25, probably they will increase it pretty soon... can be a good buy... looks like a very strong support around $33


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> Would anyone buy EK?


Count me out. Like RIM, I am not the slightest bit interested in EK.



Gdc said:


> First post here...
> 
> Picked up 1300 shares of CF... My speculative play for the next few months.


Welcome to CMF, Gdc.


----------



## Dmoney

Gdc said:


> First post here...
> 
> Picked up 1300 shares of CF... My speculative play for the next few months.


Welcome to the forum.

CF on TSE or NYSE?

Canaccord had a ton of insider buying leading up to the Collins deal announcement, so a lot of guys got in well above the current price.

What do you see in it?


----------



## ddkay

If that was CF on the NYSE, damn.. expensive spec play


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks for the comments on EK everyone. 

For now, I'm just observing, but at that price, I might buy some [with profit money of course].


----------



## Toronto.gal

ddkay said:


> If that was CF on the NYSE, damn.. expensive spec play


I wouldn't call the above a speculative play + given the amount of shares Gdc mentioned [over $200K], he/she probably meant Canaccord Financial.

Good luck and welcome to the forum Gdc.


----------



## KaeJS

Where can I find a list online that is update frequently, sort of like a "Biggest Losers" or "Top 10 Dogs" of the last day, week, month, year?

Or possibly a list of recently oversold companies?

Are there any websites out there that post these types of lists? I occasionally see the Leaders/Laggers on GoogleFinance, but I only get a list of 5 of them. I'd like a bigger list than five, and a longer period than daily, if possible.


----------



## madeincanada

Added some to my C short.


----------



## DanFo

just got some fie and ipl.un in my tfsa


----------



## gibor365

DanFo said:


> just got some fie and ipl.un in my tfsa


I wouldn't feel comfortable to buy IPL so close to 52 weeks high


----------



## Toronto.gal

Congrats. to those who bought BAC below $5 just a few weeks ago [not me]. 

http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:BAC

That's the secret, buy low/sell high. How easy [if only].


----------



## Causalien

Toronto.gal said:


> I wouldn't call the above a speculative play + given the amount of shares Gdc mentioned [over $200K], he/she probably meant Canaccord Financial.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the forum Gdc.


Kodak is dead. The only things worth holding are its patents. Even then, the patents aren't worth much because the competitors have redundant/similar patents. So, only patent trolls would buy it with the intention to sue. It looks like the sector is consolidating into just one player: Sony. I hope Olympic won't go the bankruptcy route, they make such good digital cameras with so few noise in the raw image. Though I think Sony have caught on in recent years.


----------



## Causalien

Toronto.gal said:


> Congrats. to those who bought BAC below $5 just a few weeks ago [not me].
> 
> http://www.google.ca/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:BAC
> 
> That's the secret, buy low/sell high. How easy [if only].


 Looks like fundamentals won against the major TA downtrend. Let's wait 3 days for the confirmation.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Causalien said:


> Kodak is dead.


So were CROX & F almost. 

No comparison; I know what you're saying.


----------



## lakota

clc (CML Healthcare ) almost 8% yield

plt.un (Parallel Energy Trust) 10% yield


----------



## jamesbe

Be careful with Plt it looks like they are borrowing to pay the div.

I have been looking at CLC and everything looks okay to me but the P/E seems so high...


----------



## gibor365

jamesbe said:


> Be careful with Plt it looks like they are borrowing to pay the div.
> 
> I have been looking at CLC and everything looks okay to me but the P/E seems so high...


I'm currently watching MG, EGL.UN, AVF


----------



## londoncalling

AVF is also on my watch list. Nice yield good payout ratio. Not followed much. Expect institutional money to move from Railroads telcos and utilities this year. They will probably move to big oil and as a result juniors will benefit from the price appreciation.


----------



## KaeJS

londoncalling said:


> AVF is also on my watch list. Nice yield good payout ratio. .


But look at the EPS:

Diluted EPS YEAR 10- 09 08 07

Dividends per Share - 0.72 0.81 1.51 1.00

Diluted Normalized EPS -0.42 0.50 -0.42 0.37

That's a joke, no?

In 2008 they paid $1.51 in dividends, and lost $0.42 per share...


----------



## avrex

KaeJS said:


> Where can I find a list online that is update frequently, sort of like a "Biggest Losers" or "Top 10 Dogs" of the last day, week, month, year?
> Are there any websites out there that post these types of lists?


Just like you, I'm often curious, and want to investigagte, companies that have been beaten up. Unfortunately, I don't know of a website that has this.
I keep several Watchlists with GlobeInvestor. I like to download them and look at the numbers.

For you @KaeJS, here are the Top 10 Dog stocks from the S&P/TSX Composite Index of the past year. (The criteria is that the stock must be greater than $2 with the worst 1y Chg %.)


PHP:


RIM    Research In Motion               -75.09%
PBG    Petrobank Energy and Resources   -55.68%
SGQ    SouthGobi Resources Ltd.         -55.48%
PDL    North American Palladium         -54.63%
NDM    Northern Dynasty Minerals        -53.90%
PMG    Petrominerales Ltd.              -51.72%
CCO    Cameco Corp.                     -51.70%
NKO    Niko Resources                   -51.59%
UUU    Uranium One                      -50.32%
TCM    Thompson Creek Metals            -49.63%
R      Romarco Minerals                 -47.73%

Excluding RIM, they're all Material or Energy stocks.


----------



## KaeJS

Thanks a lot avrex! Appreciate the help.

I already had CCO and UUU on my watchlist.

I would use UUU for trading and CCO for longer term.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Setting the $2 stock price limit eliminates one of the biggest losers - YLO
Down from around $6.25 to $0.20.
That is almost 95% loss.
Worth mentioning that YLO is part of the S&P TSX index as well as a core holding of many blue chip mutual funds and pension funds.


----------



## Toronto.gal

avrex said:


> Excluding RIM, they're all Material or Energy stocks.


Exactly why I'm looking to increase above sectors.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> I would use UUU for trading and CCO for longer term.


Do you see UUU going much below $2? I'm also trading it these days, but have put some aside for long term as well at these prices.

Can't forget I sold in Feb. for $6+. It was the Libya situation that had made me sell some of my riskier stocks back then and hence, it was pure luck that Fukushima happened a month later [didn't like the sound of that, but you know what I meant].

For the crushed stocks, such as the above, I do both, buy long term & trade them while they recover.


----------



## Causalien

KaeJS said:


> Thanks a lot avrex! Appreciate the help.
> 
> I already had CCO and UUU on my watchlist.
> 
> I would use UUU for trading and CCO for longer term.


There used to be something called dogs of the dow that's published annually. It's a theory that was popular for a short while.


----------



## doctrine

Thats the highest 10 yields amongst the 30 companies on the Dow Jones. As I recall, it's done very well over the last year.


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some PBR ADR


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bem feito madeincanada. 

Bought TLM [-4%].


----------



## dogcom

Well it looks like time for another RIM job. I bought it today on speculation it might do something so we will see.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*dogcom:* I think you and I are the only brave ones getting rich with RIM.


----------



## dogcom

Rich more like pecking it like a chicken Toronto.gal. Trust me if it disappoints I will be sending it into the ditch very quickly. I made money on it by staying close to the sell button, but having said that I feel its patents and so on must be worth something.


----------



## gibor365

[email protected]  had yesterday limit buy order for MG , missed it just by several cents and today it jumped 7.28%


----------



## Toronto.gal

I missed too, so I concentrated on something else today.

Maybe there will be a lot of profit-takers on Monday.


----------



## doctrine

KaeJS, did you sell your BMO now that it's back at $58?



> Yeah.... but when I bought BMO the yield was only 4.9%, though.
> 
> It's not a huge deal to hold it, I just rather not have it. But I don't want to sell at a loss because I'm not sure that's a really good idea, especially when I'll be receiving $70/3 months in dividends.
> 
> If it got back to $56.50-57, I would sell.


I was hoping it would stay at $55-56 for a month, but it's already back up again, sigh.


----------



## Gdc

Dmoney said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> CF on TSE or NYSE?
> 
> Canaccord had a ton of insider buying leading up to the Collins deal announcement, so a lot of guys got in well above the current price.
> 
> What do you see in it?


TSE.

Between the good dividend, and all the insider buying, I thought I'd take a small position.


----------



## Gdc

ddkay said:


> If that was CF on the NYSE, damn.. expensive spec play


Sorry, no. TSE. Should have been more specific.


----------



## KaeJS

doctrine said:


> KaeJS, did you sell your BMO now that it's back at $58?


I actually sold out a while back in the $55 range to take advantage of some other opportunities and pay down some margin. I should have held onto it, but in retrospect it was only a small loss after all was said and done ($70 loss). I'll take the $70 loss for risk mitigation and peace of mind.

No big deal. 

*T.Gal and dogcom*

You guys are nuts to trade RIM. But good luck to you both.


----------



## KaeJS

doctrine said:


> I was hoping it would stay at $55-56 for a month, but it's already back up again, sigh.


It will be back, don't you worry.... 

I can't wait for my nice $90 February dividend.


----------



## newbi

got some CCO and MFC for long term hold today. hope i don't regret this!


----------



## Argonaut

$5000 TFSA contribution finally cleared. Just added to my current positions.

20 shares of CN Rail
25 shares of Telus
33 shares of Fortis
35 shares of RioCan

That brings them all roughly in line with each other, and with the other stock in my TFSA, Inter Pipeline. Will use my leftover cash and dividend income in a few months to top up on some more IPL.UN shares too. Hopefully it comes down a bit. Total yield of these 5 stocks is sitting at exactly 4%.

I do quite a bit of research and pontificating, but if anyone has an idea of a Canadian dividend stock to replace Fortis with, let me know. I wouldn't want any sector overlap, and I also am exposed to TD stock by other means. I've held Westshore Terminals before, but don't like their erratic (and decreased since conversation) dividend.


----------



## ddkay

Argo if you feel like replacing utility for utility have a look at Northland Power. I made a thread about it when I was doing fundamental research but didn't get any interest here, it's up 8.9% January 2011-present. For a US account I'm also huge fan of Brookfield Infrastructure Partners (BIP).


----------



## Argonaut

Had a quick look at Northland Power. Positives are good price appreciation and high yield. Negatives are that they are losing money, and they haven't raised the dividend since the start of 2005 as they probably aren't able to. Also, I'm not a fan of investing in alternative energy. Bottom line is that I wouldn't invest in NPI or recommend it. But appreciate the suggestion, ddkay!

My kind of stock tries to get the best of all worlds: rising share price, rising dividend, growth prospects, low beta. Telus is the perfect example. My least used metric is P/E and other means of value based investing.

The granddaddy of American utilities is of course Con Ed, but their dividend raises are even more token than Fortis. At least the yield is higher and price appreciation is fantastic. I would swap FTS for ED if I need an American stock, which I don't. I like BIP and give it a thumbs up as well.


----------



## cannadian

My latest purchases were TransGlobe Energy (TGL), a small-mid cap extremely undervalued, but risky oil company (you can check out my article on it in the individual equities section of the forum), and silver at $27.75. I'll be doubling-down on silver if it hits the 22-24 range.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> My kind of stock tries to get the best of all worlds: *rising share price, rising dividend, growth prospects, low beta.* Telus is the perfect example. *My least used metric is P/E* and other means of value based investing.


I agree with you.

I almost never look at P/E. Although it is apparently one of the "main" ratios to look at... I hardly feel its a valuable ratio at all. Instead of telling me how overpriced a company is, the feeling I get from the P/E is how many people want the stock if the price is that high, which means people believe in future earnings potential.

The only time I ever looked at P/E with any due diligence is when I bought ECA. Very high P/E. But I bought it anyway. 

Beta is my favourite metric of all.


----------



## Ethan

Argonaut said:


> My least used metric is P/E and other means of value based investing.


PE is the most important ratio to me, although I never use it in isolation. My investing methods would be considered value investing. Despite this, I find it odd that our portfolios are so similar. I own 7 stocks, based on your post on the previous page we overlap on 3:

TD
FTS
CNR

As well I'm considering adding Telus at some point in the future. 

We do disagree on several stocks, most notably IPL and PBN. I'm just surprised we agree on so many given our divergent philosophies.


----------



## gibor365

ddkay said:


> Argo if you feel like replacing utility for utility have a look at Northland Power. I made a thread about it when I was doing fundamental research but didn't get any interest here, it's up 8.9% January 2011-present. For a US account I'm also huge fan of Brookfield Infrastructure Partners (BIP).


ddkay. just curious if you start buing long or still on sidelines?
VIX is in strong downtrend and goes down even when major US indexes are slightly down.... imho if we won't have really bad news , indexes will catch up to VIX and we can have some bull market....

Why BIP on US side, if you can have BIP.UN on CAD? Both are top picks of many analysts, the problem that both on 52 weeks high....

ddkay, what do you think about UNS utility on US side?


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> 35 shares of RioCan


I think REI.UN moved up too fast first half of 2011, both XRE and ZRE outperformed REI.UN in last 3 months, as other great Canadian REITs trying to catch...

I just moved $5K into TFSA and waitng to some kind of pullback to buy some dividend stocks


----------



## Argonaut

Ethan said:


> We do disagree on several stocks, most notably IPL and PBN. I'm just surprised we agree on so many given our divergent philosophies.


Quality stocks show their merit in different ways.


----------



## Gdc

Argonaut said:


> $5000 TFSA contribution finally cleared. Just added to my current positions.
> 
> 20 shares of CN Rail
> 25 shares of Telus
> 33 shares of Fortis
> 35 shares of RioCan
> .


Doesn't the commission on these small transactions kill you?


----------



## Uranium101

Gdc said:


> Doesn't the commission on these small transactions kill you?


40 dollars on 5k is not even 1%. It is ok i guess.


----------



## londoncalling

Gdc said:


> Doesn't the commission on these small transactions kill you?


I buy in this size of volume as well. It is all dependent on the number of transactions in a year. If the OP is buying like this daily or weekly it would create a huge drag on returns. Last year I did about 40 trades at 4.95 plus some ECN. My cost on fees was still under 1%. This year I plan to cut my trades by half as I rarely sell. Last year I made only 4 sells. This year I may make about the same sales but now that I am near fully invested (4-5%) cash I should only be buying on added cash and dividend payouts. This should put me at about 20-30 trades and would bring my cost on portfolio between .1% and .25% depending on the number of trades. (note: these are approximations not calculations. I am far too lazy to do solid calculations for a thread post  ).

Obviously with buying in bigger volumes than $1000-$1500 would definitely bring these transaction costs down. For me it is better buying in these sizes and incurring less than 1% one time than having my portfolio being raped by a MF manager with an annual MER. 

As my portfolio grows I plan to increase the size of purchases and number of trades yet keep the fees to less than 1% of investment. I'd like to keep it even lower than that but I am not going to forsake sizable gains just to save a $5 commission on those gains. In an ideal world my fees would be 0 but that is highly unlikely. Trying to eliminate fees is like trying to always sell at market tops. You try to get as close as you can but realize you will always be leaving money on the table for someone else. In my opinion a lost unrealized gain is still a loss so it doesn't make sense to not sell because of commissions. It's like not selling because you don't want to pay capital gains. Yes it should be a consideration but not critical.

Cheers!


----------



## Argonaut

Gdc said:


> Doesn't the commission on these small transactions kill you?


It was only $19.80 total (0.4% of the trade), and adding to long term holds within TFSA. When I used my $15000 at once it was obviously bigger lots.

Where commissions do kill me is options. I think I paid about $600 in option commish from August to November. Probably should open an account at Interactive Brokers.


----------



## ddkay

gibor said:


> ddkay. just curious if you start buing long or still on sidelines?
> VIX is in strong downtrend and goes down even when major US indexes are slightly down.... imho if we won't have really bad news , indexes will catch up to VIX and we can have some bull market....
> 
> Why BIP on US side, if you can have BIP.UN on CAD? Both are top picks of many analysts, the problem that both on 52 weeks high....
> 
> ddkay, what do you think about UNS utility on US side?


gibor, the flood of liquidity and ECB RRR cuts from November and December cooled stress in the interbank market considerably. Aside from "seasonality" I think this is the main reason VIX is getting crushed. Is it bullish for equities tomorrow or 6 months out? Maybe, but financials will be under continued stress from dilution in rights issues and so on so I would be cautious because a recovery can't begin without new capital contributions.

Yeah unfortunately a lot of stocks are at 52 week highs, utilities and telecom are defensive sectors and people are secretly worried despite there being almost no bears left... I'm not sure about UNS, it looks stable lately but I don't know a lot about Arizona. :S

I am not buying anything yet.


----------



## Betzy

Toronto.gal said:


> *dogcom:* I think you and I are the only brave ones getting rich with RIM.


Nope not alone, I have bought some too Lets see what the next year has in store for RIM...
200 Shares


----------



## beans

I just purchades more PSD. seemed like a good time to average down. lots of negative movement today, really high volume. anticipating a bad quarter?
seasons best, from central america.

Beans


----------



## Argonaut

Bought a Jan 2013 SLV call option @25. For the chart watchers out there, it looks like silver may be bouncing off a one year double bottom.

I think the printing presses will be out trying to help Obama in the election. Gold/Silver ratio favours silver right now and the options are cheaper.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Had 5 buy orders in today and none got filled!! Prices were climbing on the ones I wanted.


----------



## gibor365

Ihatetaxes said:


> Had 5 buy orders in today and none got filled!! Prices were climbing on the ones I wanted.


I had 2 buy orders - none filled


----------



## Belguy

Some investment ideas:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...d-james-10-top-picks-for-2012/article2296337/


----------



## Argonaut

Belguy said:


> Some investment ideas:
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...d-james-10-top-picks-for-2012/article2296337/


Picks lost 34% last year.. it would be hard to replicate that kind of futility.


----------



## Miser

Argonaut said:


> Bought a Jan 2013 SLV call option @25. For the chart watchers out there, it looks like silver may be bouncing off a one year double bottom.
> 
> I think the printing presses will be out trying to help Obama in the election. Gold/Silver ratio favours silver right now and the options are cheaper.


Looking at silver wheaton........nice #'s


----------



## ddkay

Finally we got some upside confirmation, I'm buying everything this morning. Still using stops obviously. Invisible Euro QE works! ECB lowered interest rates, increased the list of collateral it would accept and continues to buy troubled debt under SMP http://av.r.ftdata.co.uk/files/2012/01/Frenchbankcollateral.png. EZ banks in aggregate have a liquidity SURPLUS which have to go to reserves or deposit at the ECB. The latest off the rumour mill is that BIS went on a euro buying spree so that's being used to explain the bounce in EURUSD -- I didn't even know BIS bought stuff! I would be careful with that one. Correlations are still wild so it's just easier to focus on the direction of one asset class for now, I'll be using equities. For some reason grains are selling off this morning on no news, can't figure that one out either.


----------



## Toronto.gal

LLL already up by more than $6 in pre-market hours.  

Congrats to those who may have bought yesterday [Argo?].


----------



## ddkay

Stairs to heaven!


----------



## madeincanada

Want to buy but can't pull the trigger.

Picked up some DB today.


----------



## el oro

Argo, if all of your options trades are like the SLV LEAPS you just purchased then you could have reduced your $600ish commissions last year by 90% if you'd have been with the other broker you mentioned.


----------



## Argonaut

$1600: I know, I'll get the wheels in motion as soon as I can. Was good timing on this one so far, because silver is up a lot today.

T.Gal: No I didn't, trading LULU earnings was my biggest money loser last year so I vowed never again. Figures! With my options the thought and the timing both have to be right, not just one or the other. Argh.


----------



## OptsyEagle

beans said:


> I just purchades more PSD. seemed like a good time to average down. lots of negative movement today, really high volume. anticipating a bad quarter?
> seasons best, from central america.
> 
> Beans


Nice one beans. You were not the only one buying PSD that day. So were Pulse officers and directors. The big seller was VA Capital who are just some private equity group. The TSX listed about 6.8 million shares bought by insiders on the 9th of January, so there is still an insider to report that bought the other 3.8 million that Weir and Robotti did not buy. It's very likely that it is Pulse Seismic itself, who bought them. That do buy back a lot of their own shares since they generate at lot of free cash flow.

http://canadianinsider.com/node/7?ticker=psd

(the link above will update and the infortmation will change over time)


----------



## gibor365

This year I cannot buy anything  Palced several limit buys , but none got executed, sometimes I miss just by couple of cents...

Also today had order to buy PEP and missed again by couple of cents.


----------



## Beaver101

Nothing more frustrating than having to raise your pennies or chase a few ones on selling ...


----------



## KaeJS

500 tlm.to @ 12.25


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> 500 tlm.to @ 12.25


Hey  you are strong this year into oil/gas sector


----------



## KaeJS

Definitely am.


----------



## Rommel

2275 ing @ $7.56


----------



## KaeJS

Nice buy, Rommel.


----------



## avrex

Argonaut said:


> Bought a Jan 2013 SLV call option @25. For the chart watchers out there, it looks like silver may be bouncing off a one year double bottom.


I'm assuming that you bought at around 6.30.
So far, so good. We're cheering you on, Argo.


----------



## Argonaut

Thanks avrex, and you're right on the price. I'll let it play itself out. Biggest winner so far this year though has just been holding onto TSX:AR.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold my PBR and DB.


----------



## Rommel

KaeJS said:


> Nice buy, Rommel.


Fell asleep on this a bit... sold it all at $7.91 in the mass-dumping hahaha.

Time to look for another buy in... somewhere in this market of wonder!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Very nice trade Rommel [regardless whether it was same day or overnight].

I own & trade this one as well.

Congrats!


----------



## dogcom

Toronto.gal that RIM job I bought has so far been a good speculative play and I will continue to hold for now but will eject on any signs of trouble.

The tech conference in Vegas is usually the time to sell tech as all the good news has been wrung out but I think RIM may be different. Since it has done nothing but gone down in price maybe the conference will do the opposite since any good news is not priced into the stock.


----------



## dogcom

Toronto.gal that RIM job I bought has so far been a good speculative play and I will continue to hold for now but will eject on any signs of trouble.

The tech conference in Vegas is usually the time to sell tech as all the good news has been wrung out but I think RIM may be different. Since it has done nothing but gone down in price maybe the conference will do the opposite since any good news is not priced into the stock.


----------



## Cal

Not to lead the thread in another direction, but there was some great stuff at the CES in Vegas, I saw a few things on BNN and CNN.

The coating that will virtually waterproof every component of a cell phone is a great idea.

Not being a tech guy, I was still impressed with some of the new products.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> Toronto.gal that RIM job I bought has so far been a good speculative play and I will continue to hold for now but will eject on any signs of trouble.


I sold some shares today before market closed; 5.5% increase in one day for RIM could not be ignored.  

But always holding some as I like to speculate about the future opportunities, takeovers, etc.


----------



## newbi

CCO up 5+%, not sure what happened


----------



## w0nger

i bought some TLM 13Jan Calls at $14 strike, looking for a quick exit within a month... hope it works out...


----------



## KaeJS

1000 tlm.to @ 11.9795


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow KaeJS, from 100 to 1000 shares. 

I see you're getting aggressive, but at these prices, I suppose it's worth the risk. Are you hoping for a same day or a swing trade? 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## madeincanada

In FAZ for a small pop.

out -_-


----------



## madeincanada

KaeJS said:


> 1000 tlm.to @ 11.9795


I took a look at tlm.to, thats one ugly chart; I hope you decision to buy is not based on it.


----------



## madeincanada

Sold all my ETFC


----------



## gibor365

I'm watching more dividend aristocrats to buy on dip....


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I might buy some Baytex (BTE) today.


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought tiny bit of ECA, it's a tough one but with nice yield (hopefully they won't cut it) I can wait if it becames a long term hold ;-)


----------



## Spidey

I almost bought some ECA but I chickened out at the last minute and opted for NAE instead @ $7.34. NAE just cut their dividend by 29% so hopefully that fear is off the table for a while. However, that still leaves about an 8% dividend. PEs are a little high but P/CF, P/B and debt levels are reasonable. And this one is balanced between nat gas and oil so that seems to give a cushion that ECA lacks. Like ECA there has been net insider buying, although not to nearly as impressive of amounts. 

Still have my eye on ECA.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> 1000 tlm.to @ 11.9795


KaeJS, did you add 1 zero by mistake?! You've never been buying for such amounts (12K)


----------



## Homerhomer

Spidey said:


> I almost bought some ECA but I chickened out at the last minute and opted for NAE instead @ $7.34. NAE just cut their dividend by 29% so hopefully that fear is off the table for a while. However, that still leaves about an 8% dividend. PEs are a little high but P/CF, P/B and debt levels are reasonable. And this one is balanced between nat gas and oil so that seems to give a cushion that ECA lacks. Like ECA there has been net insider buying, although not to nearly as impressive of amounts.
> 
> Still have my eye on ECA.


You maybe be right, I personally avoid companies which cut the dividends, although obviously it's better to buy it after than before ;-)

I don't know NAE personally and never followed it, but if they are balanced between gas and oil why did they have to cut the dividends with oil hovering aroun $100? maybe there is an issue with management?

Just asking.


----------



## gibor365

Spidey said:


> I almost bought some ECA but I chickened out Still have my eye on ECA.


Me 2  Beginning of the week had limit order at 18.20's... so far, got that it didn't get executed...
imho ECA need to finish one day in green with small gain, than it can have a nice run....


----------



## newbie

Homerhomer said:


> Bought tiny bit of ECA, it's a tough one but with nice yield (hopefully they won't cut it) I can wait if it becames a long term hold ;-)


they will not cut their divys


----------



## gibor365

newbie said:


> they will not cut their divys


why you so sure


----------



## newbi

KaeJS said:


> 1000 tlm.to @ 11.9795


gutsy, although i agree w/ the timing, i would hold a month the most


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> 1000 tlm.to @ 11.9795


Oops. 

That's a good way to lose $250 in a day. 

I am still holding. I really didn't think it would drop that much. I expected maybe $11.90, but $11.74? Wow.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Oops.
> 
> That's a good way to lose $250 in a day.
> 
> I am still holding. I really didn't think it would drop that much. I expected maybe $11.90, but $11.74? Wow.


You should've listen to wise T.Gal  buy in trenches  

I also a bit down on EGL.UN , but I bought only 1st trench ... and those guys don't have a debt and paying more than 10% dividends


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> You should've listen to wise T.Gal  buy in trenches


I still can... 

I just really didn't expect it to be that bad today. The stock was $13 on Tuesday. Now it's $11.74? 

Totally smashed, and there wasn't even any bad news released. Unjustifiable.

If it can come down $1.25, it can go up $0.50. And I'd be happy with that. 

Let's just hope it doesn't break through the support level.


----------



## Spidey

Homerhomer said:


> You maybe be right, I personally avoid companies which cut the dividends, although obviously it's better to buy it after than before ;-)
> 
> I don't know NAE personally and never followed it, but if they are balanced between gas and oil why did they have to cut the dividends with oil hovering aroun $100? maybe there is an issue with management?
> 
> Just asking.


I can't personally assess management but everything I've read from the analysts say that this is a very well managed company. I think the dividend cut is an overdue consequence of converting from a trust combined with depressed revenues from the natural gas side of their operations.


----------



## newbie

Spidey said:


> I can't personally assess management but everything I've read from the analysts say that this is a very well managed company. I think the dividend cut is an overdue consequence of converting from a trust combined with depressed revenues from the natural gas side of their operations.


u r absolutely right in ur assessment.
the stock was also downgraded by one analyst, and therefore it is under some selling pressure


----------



## newbie

gibor said:


> why you so sure


ECA has an extensive and largely profitable hedging program.
not only that ,they r the second largest NA producer of NG aside from CHK.
they somewhat reduced their hedging this year due to the high amount of NG being produced.
the rest you have to learn about the industry.
i will tell you right away that this is a very difficult industry to be in right now.
Shabat Shalom


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> I still can...
> 
> I just really didn't expect it to be that bad today. The stock was $13 on Tuesday. Now it's $11.74?
> 
> Totally smashed, and there wasn't even any bad news released. Unjustifiable.
> 
> If it can come down $1.25, it can go up $0.50. And I'd be happy with that.
> 
> Let's just hope it doesn't break through the support level.


u r at the support line.
from here u go to 09 lows.
nevertheless it seems that u r not worried.
GL


----------



## Abha

You guys see Tesla Motors today (TSLA) 

Rumour in the last hour that some from the Board of Directors and Two VP's resigned.

Turns out it was only 2 VP's. The stock was up 5%+ After Hours so it might recover a lot of what it lost in the last hour.....or it might not. This kind of heavy volume always seems to be due to certain funds having information before it hits the rest of us.

Kind of like that sell off in Google last week. Turns out today it was announced that Google is being investigated by the Government over monopolistic practices in its search business.


----------



## newbie

Abha said:


> You guys see Tesla Motors today (TSLA)
> 
> Rumour in the last hour that some from the Board of Directors and Two VP's resigned.
> 
> Turns out it was only 2 VP's. The stock was up 5%+ After Hours so it might recover a lot of what it lost in the last hour.....or it might not. This kind of heavy volume always seems to be due to certain funds having information before it hits the rest of us.
> 
> Kind of like that sell off in Google last week. Turns out today it was announced that Google is being investigated by the Government over monopolistic practices in its search business.


hmm
a massive 20% haircut.
interesting


----------



## Chris.m

KaeJS said:


> Unjustifiable.


I think it was the falling prices of Crude and Natural Gas that are scaring people away. Regardless, I'm hoping that the market is over-reacting and will bounce back tomorrow. I bought 250 shares @ 11.62 on NYSE. Its now at 11.47. ...


Here's hoping


----------



## KaeJS

newbie said:


> u r at the support line.
> from here u go to 09 lows.
> nevertheless it seems that u r not worried.
> GL


I am worried about it.

Not quite at support yet. Still have another 3% to fall before we are at support.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> I am worried about it.
> 
> Not quite at support yet. Still have another 3% to fall before we are at support.


K
if u mean support at october low sure.
IMHO there is a chance that we will have some volatility in the near term.
CHK was the worst today and i finally made a bundle on my puts{talk about options).
if u r trading long term to hold, TLM is a very good company.
CHK ceased and desisted of their hedging program.
just watch what u call support.
GLTY
by the way nice spreadsheet u have.
AAPL has strong resistance at 425
they just announced the Ipad 3 which may give a booost to their shares by years end


----------



## KaeJS

Spreadsheet looked a lot nicer before my TLM trade. 

We will see how it goes. I may just take the loss on Monday and move on. Not sure yet.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Spreadsheet looked a lot nicer before my TLM trade.
> 
> We will see how it goes. I may just take the loss on Monday and move on. Not sure yet.


heheheheheh
if u call what ,20 cents a loss imagine 4 bux on one of my etfs for now.
anyway, on a serious note TLM may suffer more selling pressure here due to NG prices , which will probably go down further.
that is why i like Index trading since u dont have the problem of a company being pushed down hard.
i think u will be o.k in the long run though but u r right u have a large exposure according to ur money capacity
GL


----------



## 004daniel

Picked up more CUQ at 10.95.
Averaging up instead of down.

If I can free up some cash, I'll be buying more MAL if it stays below 3.50


----------



## Ethan

Bought 100 shares of Canadian Oilsands (TSE:COS) at 23.41 this morning.


----------



## gibor365

HNU at 52 weeks low closed 5.39 (5.37-30.96)...newbie, R U buying?


----------



## gibor365

004daniel said:


> Picked up more CUQ at 10.95.
> Averaging up instead of down.
> 
> If I can free up some cash, I'll be buying more MAL if it stays below 3.50


Talking about BNN analysts...
3 of them Michael Decter , Mohsin Bashir , Ara Nalbandian 
in 2011 gave Top Pick to CUQ when it was in middle-high 19's... now it's in high 10's 
But now, on the quick look, fundamental are great...


----------



## jcgd

*Q*



004daniel said:


> Picked up more CUQ at 10.95.
> Averaging up instead of down.
> 
> If I can free up some cash, I'll be buying more MAL if it stays below 3.50


CUQ - Churchill Corp... what is it you like about them? I work for Canem (An electrical company) under Churchill so I get 100% matching on CUQ. I have around $4500 worth right now, but the cost was up around $6k. I've been averaging down a lot lightly as the price dropped 50% from my average cost, but since only half of the money was mine, it doesn't hurt so bad. My first experience at loosing 50% on a stock though.

I know our company is doing well and we are planning on expanding pretty aggressively over the next few years, but I don't know much about CUQ as a whole, besides they've bought out quite a few nice construction companies over the last while. Commercial construction out west seems to be doing okay, much better than a few years ago so I'm comfortable with with prospects.

Any insight on why the price declined so rapidly? Or was it simply the spending spree while CUQ acquired all these companies? I am planning on simply holding onto my stock but I don't consider it a buy without my 100% instant gain. Your thoughts?


----------



## jcgd

gibor said:


> Talking about BNN analysts...
> 3 of them Michael Decter , Mohsin Bashir , Ara Nalbandian
> in 2011 gave Top Pick to CUQ when it was in middle-high 19's... now it's in high 10's
> But now, on the quick look, fundamental are great...


Gibor, could I also hear some of your thoughts on CUQ? Since I am also consistently buying the stock I'm all ears!


----------



## newbie

gibor said:


> HNU at 52 weeks low closed 5.39 (5.37-30.96)...newbie, R U buying?


sure i am all in 
Gibor just reediting for the sakes of it and FYI i trade futures spreads on the CME.
that is my bread and butter.


----------



## newbie

Ethan said:


> Bought 100 shares of Canadian Oilsands (TSE:COS) at 23.41 this morning.


if you dont mind me asking , why did u buy at the highs?
are u believing in a breakout above 27 dollars?


----------



## newbie

*Pcx*

i am a buyer if it retests oct lows.
Gap filled.
good price but coking coal will suffer even more on first quarter.
PCX is a fantastic company , together with X , FCX ,SSCO .
then again what do i know lol


----------



## 004daniel

jcgd said:


> CUQ - Churchill Corp... what is it you like about them? I work for Canem (An electrical company) under Churchill so I get 100% matching on CUQ. I have around $4500 worth right now, but the cost was up around $6k. I've been averaging down a lot lightly as the price dropped 50% from my average cost, but since only half of the money was mine, it doesn't hurt so bad. My first experience at loosing 50% on a stock though.
> 
> I know our company is doing well and we are planning on expanding pretty aggressively over the next few years, but I don't know much about CUQ as a whole, besides they've bought out quite a few nice construction companies over the last while. Commercial construction out west seems to be doing okay, much better than a few years ago so I'm comfortable with with prospects.
> 
> Any insight on why the price declined so rapidly? Or was it simply the spending spree while CUQ acquired all these companies? I am planning on simply holding onto my stock but I don't consider it a buy without my 100% instant gain. Your thoughts?



I only bought because of the numbers. I'm not sure why it has tanked since last spring. I started watching CUQ when ARE sold their stake in the company. 
I'm a simple guy and tend to buy only a few stocks within sectors I understand such as construction & manufacturing. It works for me.
Junior mining, energy, hi-tech, financial, etc would just be a crap shoot for me and I admit it.
Definitely hold what you have and take every advantage you can with company matching... that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Causalien

Abha said:


> You guys see Tesla Motors today (TSLA)
> 
> Rumour in the last hour that some from the Board of Directors and Two VP's resigned.
> 
> Turns out it was only 2 VP's. The stock was up 5%+ After Hours so it might recover a lot of what it lost in the last hour.....or it might not. This kind of heavy volume always seems to be due to certain funds having information before it hits the rest of us.
> 
> Kind of like that sell off in Google last week. Turns out today it was announced that Google is being investigated by the Government over monopolistic practices in its search business.


Re-established my position to 100%. The timing of the news is just too suspicious.


----------



## Ethan

newbie said:


> if you dont mind me asking , why did u buy at the highs?
> are u believing in a breakout above 27 dollars?


The 52 week range is $18-$33. Are you wondering why I bought it after the share price increased 20% over the last 2 months? I've wanted to buy this stock for a while but needed to wait until I could make my 2012 TFSA contribution.

I like COS because it is cheaper on a PE basis than most oil sands producers and pays a better dividend. I think their investment in Syncrude will provide stable, growing dividends for a long time. I'm not sure if it will break out above $27, I bought the stock long-term for the dividend stream so I'm not too focused on what the share price does in the short term.


----------



## newbie

Ethan said:


> The 52 week range is $18-$33. Are you wondering why I bought it after the share price increased 20% over the last 2 months? I've wanted to buy this stock for a while but needed to wait until I could make my 2012 TFSA contribution.
> 
> I like COS because it is cheaper on a PE basis than most oil sands producers and pays a better dividend. I think their investment in Syncrude will provide stable, growing dividends for a long time. I'm not sure if it will break out above $27, I bought the stock long-term for the dividend stream so I'm not too focused on what the share price does in the short term.


alright Ethan.
fair enough.
thks for explaining ur reasoning.
for the amount of shares i thought it was for a short term period.


----------



## gibor365

I'm planning to add position in COP.N below $70
Great company with good potential growth. Will raise dividends in upcoming months and spin off in 2012


----------



## akatsiya

are they still going to split?


----------



## gibor365

akatsiya said:


> are they still going to split?


_The spinoff will occur in the second quarter of 2012 and result in two companies, an upstream E and P company, and the "mid- and downstream" company which will be called Phillips 66.

Conoco Phillips shareholders will receive stock in the new company at the rate of one share of Phillips 66 per two shares of COP. The resulting company will have about 650 million shares outstanding, and will carry about $8B in debt. The new company will be the second largest independent refiner, with a refining capacity of 2 mbpd, which will be accomplished by COP selling or closing some refining assets to reduce capacity from about 2.7 mbpd right now._
read 
http://seekingalpha.com/article/314635-long-idea-conoco-phillips-before-the-phillips-66-spinoff


----------



## Homerhomer

A bit of pembina for a short term (hopefully ;-)


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> A bit of pembina for a short term (hopefully ;-)


Do you not think its risky to buy today?

How do you know PPL won't drop tomorrow as well? 

I like your idea of a short term trade, though.


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Do you not think its risky to buy today?
> 
> How do you know PPL won't drop tomorrow as well?
> 
> I like your idea of a short term trade, though.


I have no idea, if it keeps dropping I may add more.

Usually in a situation like this I would wait a bit longer, say couple of weeks for the smoke to clear, however here the sector seems to be on fire over the longest time, the drop last week was most likely due to folks in the know getting rid of the shares so the correction is not 5% but more like 15%. I am pretty sure the rates won't go up for at least couple of quarters and treat this drop as a buying opportunity. Due to the valuations this isn't the company I would be entering as a long term hold, but with a nice yield, and being sure the dividends won't be cut, infact they just increased, and some analysts claiming the purchase, albeit expensive, actually improved their balance sheet (had no time to actually run the numbers myself though), I can wait out further drop until I can sell it at the profit, even if it takes a bit longer than anticipated.


----------



## Belguy

Top investment pick for 2012--U.S. treasuries!!!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...lly-repeat-in-2012-hoisington/article2304261/

Ten best Dow dividend stocks for 2012:

http://www.thestreet.com/story/11323342/1/10-best-dow-dividend-stocks-for-2012.html


----------



## gibor365

Belguy said:


> Ten best Dow dividend stocks for 2012:
> 
> http://www.thestreet.com/story/11323342/1/10-best-dow-dividend-stocks-for-2012.html


Belguy, do you hold any of them? I have only PG and JNJ as for dividend purposes I buy only stocks with > 3% yield.

BTW, did you rebalanced your ETFs?


----------



## newbie

*first stock purchase of 2012*

Ccl
tomorrow


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Do you not think its risky to buy today?
> 
> How do you know PPL won't drop tomorrow as well?
> 
> .


Luckily it went up, I am out at about 4% gain.

I will watch it for weaknesses in the coming weeks, if it retreats I will be at it again.


----------



## newbie

newbie said:


> Ccl
> tomorrow


first position at CCL


----------



## Rommel

760 tvix @ 23.24


:d


----------



## gibor365

Rommel said:


> 760 tvix @ 23.24
> 
> 
> :d


Planning to hold overnight?


----------



## Rommel

Wasn't initially but got busy at work. Oh well


----------



## Causalien

TSLA, 1 days work and up 16%. Should I sell?


----------



## Andrej

BRB- Brick Brewing $1.05 on Monday.


----------



## Homerhomer

Causalien said:


> TSLA, 1 days work and up 16%. Should I sell?


yes....
wait... maybe
.... no, hold....
buy more
I think ;-)

Good work, I would take a profit ;-)


----------



## Causalien

I got lucky. I thought option expiration was last Friday so I called bullshit. Turns out it is this Friday.

So two wrong makes a right.


----------



## FrugalTrader

FTT looks like an interesting breakout for the technical traders out there.


----------



## gibor365

Significang moves... K.TO 21% down to 52 weeks low on huge volume 33B, D.UN down 3.25% (after buying WRK.UN (that up 12.45%))...

Anyone bought/buying?


----------



## Cal

Looking at REI.UN, EMA, TD, maybe some XSP, but don't really like any of todays prices.

REI.UN is near a 52 week high.


----------



## avrex

By the dip. 
Near the closing bell bought TLM-TO @11.50, ABX.TO @48.72.
Bought CPWR, in a speculative play, after it's down day.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Can you make money, sure it can go from 0.40 to .60 or even more on a rumor or something....


Isn't that what day-trading is about? EK up 14% today.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Isn't that what day-trading is about? EK up 14% today.


Very glad to hear that, just not my style ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

I didn't make that trade; just happy for Kodak.


----------



## gibor365

Rommel said:


> Wasn't initially but got busy at work. Oh well


Yeah, you could've make nice profit if sell end of they yeasterday .... you should work less


----------



## ddkay

Buying DOL.TO for my TFSA, first pullback in awhile


----------



## gibor365

Thinking to add PM on pullback (almost 3% down today)


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> I didn't make that trade; just happy for Kodak.


Darn, I was happy for you since I don't care about Kodak ;-) I hear they are coming out with Brownie v.2 ;-)


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> I didn't make that trade; just happy for Kodak.


damn i am up 2.4% only on CCL


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Homerhomer:* I don't want EK delisted. 

*Newbie:* uranium was the hot item this week, as in CCO, not CCL, didn't you hear?


----------



## Causalien

Long live Kodak. I want to use it, lots of memories with their analog cameras, but man, do their digital cameras suck.


----------



## marina628

Just got back from Disney and very large sales of Kodak Film there ,made me think of the stock as I was waiting in line to pay.


----------



## Assetologist

What's film??


----------



## Homerhomer

Causalien said:


> Long live Kodak. I want to use it, lots of memories with their analog cameras, but man, do their digital cameras suck.


Actually their film cameras suck as well, they have been irrelevant for a very long time. Cameras like leica, hassy, various rangefinders or even nikon were solid film cameras, can't think of any kodak I would want to use.

I will miss their film, and it is a part of Americana.


----------



## Causalien

Kodak Sucky film effect is a perfectly valid picture effect in photoshop by the way. It's all about memories.


----------



## avrex

ddkay said:


> I am re-adding some long positions in the tech sector this morning, and I haven't been long techs since this time last year.





ddkay said:


> I bought IT, VMW, LVLT, AAPL and I'm watching SOX (semiconductor index) which looks like it's going to break out big to the upside soon


I am also bullish on tech and have recently added the following in January:

ORCL, NVDA, BRCM, CPWR and AAPL (come on AAPL earnings report!! )


----------



## Mall Guy

Homerhomer said:


> Actually their film cameras suck as well, they have been irrelevant for a very long time. Cameras like leica, hassy, various rangefinders or even nikon were solid film cameras, can't think of any kodak I would want to use.
> 
> I will miss their film, and it is a part of Americana.



. . . aren't they on the verge of bankruptcy ! ! !

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...s-with-citigroup-on-bankruptcy-financing.html


----------



## KaeJS

avrex said:


> AAPL (come on AAPL earnings report!! )


Wow.

I own AAPL, but I am bearish as hell on this earnings. If they miss expectations, I'm selling it all. I feel like the expectations are too high and they will miss.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Wow.
> 
> I own AAPL, but I am bearish as hell on this earnings. If they miss expectations, I'm selling it all. I feel like the expectations are too high and they will miss.


If you feel this way, than sell before earnings


----------



## freshjiive

Bought 100 Shares of PD.to at 9.64 a share.


----------



## phrenk

I recently bought :

600 encana @ 18.15
650 talisman @ 12.29
200 AG Growth International @ 36.10

Seems as although everyone is pessimistic on Natural Gas, the pricing on Encana and Talisman is simply out of whack for numerous reasons discussed on this board and other websites.

As for AG Growth, i' was looking for a dividend payer (6.6%) with room for some price appreciation on top. REITs are starting to get expensive (i have 25% of my portfolio in Whiterock REIT and Innvest REIT) and pipelines already are.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> If you feel this way, than sell before earnings


And if I am wrong, I will hate myself as I watch the stock soar to $450.


----------



## Argonaut

My friend wants me to bet on Intel's earnings with my style of options trading for him. Will probably buy the $26 puts this week. But for what it's worth I would probably take this side of the trade if I was interested in it for myself. We'll see what happens; I think they disappoint in some fashion, whether it's poor earnings or lowered guidance.


----------



## humble_pie

where is atr2docbiz, the very model of a modern apple option maestro.

as i recall he specialized in a double forceps earnings play in aapl. He'd buy a far put & sell a near put with a higher strike price not long before earnings. The near put would expire otm before earnings so he'd get to keep the premium.

stock would then dutifully collapse after earnings so he'd profit hugely on the far put.

(think i got that straight)


----------



## jcgd

I really hope Intel comes through. I've got a nice chunk of my portfolio in Intel, up about 5% right now. Hoping to keep it that way.


----------



## Causalien

Whoa, inception straddle. I have trouble visualizing the long short calendar put. New idea, time to plug it into the software and see what comes out.


----------



## Gdc

jcgd said:


> I really hope Intel comes through. I've got a nice chunk of my portfolio in Intel, up about 5% right now. Hoping to keep it that way.


I think the flooding that has screwed up hard drive production will have ripple effect here -- no hard drives == no PC's to sell == no need for chips.

Personally, I'm neither long or short -- just watching with great curiosity from the sidelines.


----------



## Causalien

Mall Guy said:


> . . . aren't they on the verge of bankruptcy ! ! !
> 
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...s-with-citigroup-on-bankruptcy-financing.html


Let's hope chapter 11, does not become chapter 7. But, let's take a moment to mourn Kodak's passing nonetheless. For me, a lifetime of memories.


----------



## dubmac

how come nobody has commented on Finning's (F-T) meteoric increase today? Surely someone is richer...


----------



## Chris.m

dubmac said:


> how come nobody has commented on Finning's (F-T) meteoric increase today? Surely someone is richer...


Don't know if I'd call 7% meteoric, but then again, my standards are scewed after hearing others making 14% on swing trades


----------



## FrugalTrader

FrugalTrader said:


> FTT looks like an interesting breakout for the technical traders out there.


FTT was up almost 7% yesterday! 

@Chris, I'll take 7% in a day!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Chris.m said:


> Don't know if I'd call 7% meteoric, but then again, my standards are scewed after hearing others making 14% on swing trades


7% in today's markets is fantastic!

What are your 'standards'/knowledge/trading skills? How long have you been investing/trading? I was and still am very happy with even a 2% profit. 

This week was a strong week for uranium stocks and I happen to be bullish on those [have traded them for a long time], but I won't post my strong profits anymore if it discourages you.

Enjoy the forum & invest/trade with caution!


----------



## Chris.m

Toronto.gal said:


> 7% in today's markets is fantastic!
> 
> What are your 'standards'/knowledge/trading skills? How long have you been investing/trading? I was and still am very happy with even a 2% profit.
> 
> This week was a strong week for uranium stocks and I happen to be bullish on those [have traded them for a long time], but I won't post my strong profits anymore if it discourages you.
> 
> Enjoy the forum & invest/trade with caution!


You are not offending me by posting your profits; rather encouraging me through your demonstration of skill. My experience trading is rather limited. What I as trying to comment on was the contrast between what I was expecting - aTeck-Cominco-eque rise and what it actually was.

I don't want to get off on the wrong foot here, so I apoligise if my previous comment came off as hostile. I suppose we just have very different definitions of certain words.


----------



## gibor365

On stockstobuy forum ppl passingly averaging down on TZA that hit 52 weeks low.... anyone here?


----------



## madeincanada

gibor said:


> On stockstobuy forum ppl passingly averaging down on TZA that hit 52 weeks low.... anyone here?


I think its a good idea to protect your longs. I picked up some FAZ myself.


----------



## Eder

dubmac said:


> how come nobody has commented on Finning's (F-T) meteoric increase today? Surely someone is richer...


I posted that I bought FTT over a month ago,I didn't buy at the bottom, but have made some fast money on paper. I dont intend to sell them though...I like their record of increasing dividends.


----------



## Toronto.gal

As expected, EK has filed for bankruptcy and shares are down -35% as a result.

Stock has moved a few minutes ago from the NYSE & are now being quoted on the pink sheets exchange under the symbol of EKDKQ.

Purchased 1,000 shares x $.37 cents; first time ever making such a trade, but it was done with profit money.


----------



## Causalien

While the market has been going up in the past, ATVI has been going down. As a contrarian indicator for me. Everything is according to plan. Today, ATVI started going up while the market is up as well. I have started liquidating some of my recent gains as trades.

Still pondering whether or not to do it with BAC volatility play and the 3x, 10x leveraged bank play.

Waiting for more days of confirmation trend on ATVI before liquidating more.


----------



## newbie

Causalien said:


> While the market has been going up in the past, ATVI has been going down. As a contrarian indicator for me. Everything is according to plan. Today, ATVI started going up while the market is up as well. I have started liquidating some of my recent gains as trades.
> 
> Still pondering whether or not to do it with BAC volatility play and the 3x, 10x leveraged bank play.
> 
> Waiting for more days of confirmation trend on ATVI before liquidating more.


my ACB as of today on the nutty 3x FAZ is 33.5 from my high entry.
i think the mkts will try and push higher though.
this is a tough mkt , since i made quite a few wrong calls , but still think that liquidity is main driver here.
ur thoughts?


----------



## Causalien

I don't hold faz overnight and am unqualified to comment on uses of faz in the strategy you are using due to lack of experience in such situation.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Encana, encana encana!!!!


----------



## Argonaut

Looks like my friend lost out on the Intel trade. Bad for him, but good for Intel. I told him the flooding in Thailand was just noise, and not to listen to it. But I also said that the trade might work for other reasons, so that was my mistake. Tough break. I'll try to get him to piggyback on one of my trades instead to make up for it.


----------



## jcgd

Good for me! Hopefully tomorrow is a night shade of green. IBM up too, that's nice. I would like to buy some more IBM if they have a nice dip.


----------



## newbie

Causalien said:


> I don't hold faz overnight and am unqualified to comment on uses of faz in the strategy you are using due to lack of experience in such situation.


fair enough.
this beast can be daytraded obviously , but i swing trade this one.
mkts are due for a pullback at some point.
the "bulls " will take some profit at some point.
still bearish here anyway, but at the same time congrats to the longs that actually put their money where their mouth is at year's end.
.GLTY


----------



## Spidey

I took a small position in TA @$20.20. I wanted to get it below $20 but thought I wouldn't quibble over 20 cents. If it does go below $20 I will buy more. 5.7% div, 13.76 P/E, 16.18 F P/E, 1.44 P/B

This one seems to trade in a channel between $20 and $22, with occasional hits toward the $23 mark. Net insider buying of $524,767 over the past year.


----------



## phrenk

I bought 350 shares of Kinross Gold Corp (TSX:K).

There was a good article regarding the company on the Bloomberg site.


----------



## pacman

Funny
Also bought same as the last 2 posters over the last 2 days
1000 K at $10.49
1000 TA at $20.50

would like to add TRP, but waiting to drop some more.

pacman


----------



## Jesse

I was trying to do some rebalancing today and bought the following:
[email protected]
[email protected] (Hope I haven't made a mistake here)
[email protected]
[email protected]

I was mostly energy and financials, just trying to spread it around a bit and goog seemed like a deal at almost 10% off.


----------



## Dibs

Bought 290 TA, at 20.18 today, for my TFSA.


----------



## marina628

Bought 300 shares of CMA on NYSE 29.12


----------



## gibor365

Dibs said:


> Bought 290 TA, at 20.18 today, for my TFSA.


TA in low 20's looks good and nice yield, what I don't lik... they didn't increase dividends for 3 years already... IPL.UN on othe hand has much better growth, increase dividends every year, but expensive...

K.TO is a good buy if you believe they Could Be a Takeover Target... they are trading cheaper than BV, but P/E is pretty big at 25


----------



## jcgd

I picked up some eBay before earnings. It's probably my last purchase for a good while but I'd like to increase the position. I think good things will happen with eBay and especially PayPal.


----------



## Causalien

Good things? I am curious as to what you see in ebay and paypal.


----------



## jcgd

Well eBay I've always liked for my online shopping and I don't think they are going anywhere. They've been diversifying their buisiness, while cutting the parts that don't compliment, such as Skype, but making a pretty penny off the deal. PayPal I believe is a cash cow like Visa and Mastercard. I think PayPal has a great lead on a developing a new market niche and I love how simple it is. 

Many times when looking for ideas I follow a Peter Lynch style of watching what my girlfriend buy/ uses/ likes. She uses PayPal for everything and got me hooked and you see it everywhere online, and if they get a tiny piece of the offline market it would be fantastic.

She told me about Lulu three years ago, and Couch, two. Apple years before that. Hasn't steered me wrong yet.


----------



## Causalien

Girlfriend index is good. Would ebay still have the same worth if paypal is no longer used by your girlfriend? Since you did not mention that your girlfriend shops on ebay.


----------



## jcgd

I don't really know how to answer that. I suppose it wouldn't hold the same value as it could be a sign of problems as I'm sure there would be a reason she stopped using it. She mainly used eBay for purchases before, but recently started selling as well. She has mentioned that she loves the eBay app for her iPhone which I have heard people like as well. She's got this nifty trick of buying items she knows and flipping them for huge profits. She also frequents the flash sale sites such as Hautelook so I asked her to scope out RueLaLa for me but they seem on only serve the US so far. PayPal is by far the greatest reason I like eBay. I think eBay is cheap by the numbers and eventually I think PayPal will be the majority of the company. If it spins off I would have to consider if I would keep eBay or sell my stake.

Of course there are thousands of great businesses my gf will never discover for me, but there are always some.


----------



## Causalien

Oh wow, learned a lot. Her views on ebay vs Amazon?

Now, would you say she's the average female shopper or part of the selected few?

If I sound like I am interrogating you, I am not. I am trying to gather as much data as possible on this space. Previously, I was of the opinion that there are some disruptive technology that are about to hit it big in this space, but what you said extended that time frame to the future a bit.


----------



## jcgd

Oh, you were making me a bit uncomfortable because I admire your knowledge and I thought you were directing me to my mistakes. Phew.

Amazon... we use Amazon a lot, and frankly, it is her preferred store. If it's between eBay and Amazon, Amazon usually wins. eBay wins when you are looking for something very specific, or a reasonable price on used goods. If you are having a garage sale, eBay is the place to go. But this is not why I'm buying eBay. The market place isn't what I see as the growth, and that is why I see the P/E of 12-13 as the price for eBay. PayPal is where I see the growth, and synergies between all their businesses which are not what eBay is yet seen for. Over the next decade I honestly see eBay becoming PayPal if that makes sense, while Amazon would be the online retailer.

I would say my GF is pretty typical for someone who has adopted online shopping. My mother uses Amazon as well. I believe that this is because eBay has some serious issues with their ease of use, both with the auctions and PayPal. PayPal is genius, but annoyingly hard to grasp, not because it is truly hard to use, but you can't get help when you need it. My mom wants point and click. She's busy and doesn't have time to figure out how to use things. This is a serious issue that eBay has to work on. I think they will try to address this (and are thinking about it now) as the potential of PayPal reaches the masses. If you read the reports and see the growth of PayPal, even with it's flaws, I think it will be huge.

I think Amazon is waaaay too expensive right now and if it becomes the Google of online retailing (well on it's way) it'll probably hold the premium for a long time. The only reason why I don't by it is because it seems like a castle in the sky to me.


----------



## Causalien

Yeah, I was afraid that it might come off like an interrogation. Thanks for the input. I am chest deep in tech quicksand, so I usually can't see things clearly in this sector.


----------



## jcgd

No problem. It's nice to have someone ask for your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## KaeJS

100 ta.to @ 20.33


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> 100 ta.to @ 20.33


Just this morning I moved 5K into TFSA and also trying to get this stock...my limit order a bit cheaper...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought EGO @ $13.55 [I bought this for around $15 & sold in the $20's earlier in the year {2011}; around -60% down since the high of Sept.2011].


----------



## cdnpennystocks

I'm still waiting for a pull-back before I start buying again, but when I do start buying I will likely pick up some more banks, CNR, and some energy companies


----------



## lakota

1475 TA at 20.30


----------



## Toronto.gal

cdnpennystocks said:


> but when I do start buying I will likely pick up some more banks, CNR..


What happened to the penny stocks?  Still trading/buying those? Speaking of which, just bought more GBG, though technically not a penny stock anymore.


----------



## Causalien

Congrats on uranium. I missed out. Choices, so many delicious choices.


----------



## gibor365

Bought 150 TA at 20.22 (finally I got 1st Utility ). Will buy another 150 if slips below 20.

Have limit order on PEP in low 65's


----------



## Toronto.gal

Causalien said:


> Congrats on uranium. I missed out. Choices, so many delicious choices.


Not in the $2+ & $3+ range; UUU had/has been a great choice. 

*daddybigbucks:* - you must be smiling today from your Jan.19th ECA purchase.


----------



## KaeJS

lakota said:


> 1475 TA at 20.30


Congratulations to you.



gibor said:


> Bought 150 TA at 20.22 (finally I got 1st Utility ). Will buy another 150 if slips below 20.


And congratulations to you, too, my fellow shareholders.


----------



## newbi

KaeJS said:


> Congratulations to you.
> 
> 
> 
> And congratulations to you, too, my fellow shareholders.


do you guys think TA is a good long term hold?


----------



## gibor365

Thanks KaeJS  congrats to u 2 



newbi said:


> do you guys think TA is a good long term hold?


I think so... very low beta at 0.28 - the lowest price in 10 years through all recessions and turmoils was $16, PE = 13, nice div yield at 5.8%, payout a lit bit high at 80%, but probably for utility it's OK


----------



## phrenk

With interest rates at historic lows, bonds yielding sub 3%, TA is a good compromise between an equity and bond instrument. Good long term hold until interest rates rise up and bond prices go down.


----------



## KaeJS

newbi said:


> do you guys think TA is a good long term hold?


I don't see why not.

It's a "cash stock" as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gibor365

phrenk said:


> With interest rates at historic lows, bonds yielding sub 3%, TA is a good compromise between an equity and bond instrument. Good long term hold until interest rates rise up and bond prices go down.


I don't see that rising interest rates will be drastically affect TA. Just check 10y charts when interest rates were much higher. Anyway they gonna pay pretty good dividends.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Toronto.gal said:


> *daddybigbucks:* - you must be smiling today from your Jan.19th ECA purchase.


thanks
that was a nice jump today but it is a long term hold for me.
ECA at $17 is like TD at $35 a few years back. Just seems irrational.

and..
My new buying strategy is when Toronto.gal says a stock is "tempting", i'm going "all-in".


----------



## Toronto.gal

daddybigbucks said:


> 1. ECA at $17 is like TD at $35 a few years back. Just seems irrational.
> 
> 2. and..
> My new buying strategy is when Toronto.gal says a stock is "tempting", i'm going "all-in".


1. You can compare it to ECA itself; $34 just this past March, so 50% down. As you know, last week gas prices reached a 10 year low [40% down since just this past Dec.], so the gas supply reduction announcement by some companies gave the stocks a much needed boost yesterday. 

I was a bit greedy last week waiting for $14/$15 or 60% drop after all the talk of gas prices reaching $1, but remembering I sold on March 21st, 2011 for $33.98, even current prices are attractive for new & existing investors. 

2. LOL.


----------



## Homerhomer

I am debating what to do with my latest ECA addition (do have a purchase I have bought much higher, being patient isn't always a great strategy ;-), initially I thought I may take a quick profit, but the levels are so depressed this may easy be 50% profit in a year or so, if not the dividend is pretty nice.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> but the levels are so depressed this may easy be 50% profit in a year or so, if not the dividend is pretty nice.


I agree, much like MFC if we're simply comparing prices, though it might take a bit longer than a year to recover, but as long as we're getting some dividends & it's not dead money, it's not so bad [my MFC dividends buy me a higher # of shares every quarter precisely due to the depressed prices].

After hearing about the 10 year low, I decided last Friday to buy some ECA before markets closed; bought for $17.70 [much nicer price than my buy in 2010 for $31.93]. I figured if they dropped another $1/$2 or $3, that I would average down. But like most of my long term holds, I also trade a % if volatile enough and with the profits, I add to my positions when stocks drop further.


----------



## newbi

gibor said:


> Thanks KaeJS  congrats to u 2
> 
> 
> 
> I think so... very low beta at 0.28 - the lowest price in 10 years through all recessions and turmoils was $16, PE = 13, nice div yield at 5.8%, payout a lit bit high at 80%, but probably for utility it's OK


Thanks for the confirmation guys.. I am thinking the same thing but just wanted to see what you guys think.. i m a bit late to the train @ 20.48 but still got them at the near bottom dip.. i hope! *crosses fingers*!!

PS. holding in TFSA


----------



## dubmac

Does anyone hold Gennum Corp. (GND)? - up 120% today...maybe it's the "New RIM"


----------



## Toronto.gal

I do, NOT.


----------



## Dibs

*TA*



newbi said:


> Thanks for the confirmation guys.. I am thinking the same thing but just wanted to see what you guys think.. i m a bit late to the train @ 20.48 but still got them at the near bottom dip.. i hope! *crosses fingers*!!
> 
> PS. holding in TFSA


Just remember that while it will not move down very much, you can't expect it to go sky high either. From my limited knowledge, their profits are tightly regulated by the government and interest rates, so dividend increase may be few and far between.


----------



## KaeJS

^ With a 5.71% Yield, I wouldn't mind if the stock price only appreciates 1%.


----------



## Homerhomer

TA - in my opinion transalta is a lousy long term stock, but good, safe trading stock, just look at the chart for the last 3 years or so and see how many times you would have made money buying at 20.50 or below, and selling at 21.50 or so, collecting nice dividends in the meantime.

Just bought mine as well.

For me good long term stock is one that grows dividends abut also has some capital appreciation, this one doesn't have it, it provides safety and good dividend, in the time where other utilities are beyond expensive I think having this one is not a bad option, but in and out works better than just holding it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> 1. good, safe trading stock, just look at the chart for the last 3 years
> 2. good long term stock is one that grows dividends abut also has some capital appreciation.


1. I don't follow TA, but as far as trading it, I looked at just the chart from last couple of weeks and even BBD.B would be a better trading stock IMHO given the movement patterns. Might be fine for longer swing-trades and even then, to be able to exit at say .30 cents per share profit, one would need 500 shares to make the trade [time held, ie: locking capital], worthwhile.

2. Completely agree, but an interest of over 5%, is not bad either for those wanting more protection than upside.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I have traded TA a couple of times before.
In the best case, I was able to buy in the $19.xx and sell at $21.xx.
I had to hold for 6 months to get this profit, so I got 2 div. payments.
That was nearly a year ago and I see not much has changed since then.

The movements on this stock are not wide enough for a quick flip, unless you manage to buy on a particularly brutal day or a flash crash like that day in May 2010.

From a long term hold perspective, I don't see a lot of upside in this company.
I think your returns would be the dividend yield +/- general market movement %.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Hehe Harold, you confirmed what I wrote above from just a quick look at just this month's chart. Thank you. 

You made my point exactly, that to make a reasonable profit, the investment capital would be locked for several months and if you think what trades could have been done in all those months with same capital, then there are better stocks out there for the purpose of trading.

Guess what I just sold?


----------



## Homerhomer

I think the three of us agree in a just about every aspect of TA, the only difference is that I am a lazy bum and I will take a potential annual profit of 10-15% on a safe stock any day (doing 2-3 trades and collecting dividends), T.Gal is more ambitious so this doesn't meet her expectations ;-)


----------



## humble_pie

imho harold's point is right-on-the-money. No swing trader can accurately predict his buy/sells plus get these timed perfectly so he can harvest all, or most, of the dividends.

theoretically, all stocks drop after dividend X dates by the notional amount of the div, so anybody swing trading through the div X date risks to lose somewhat, particularly when broker commissions are included in the trading history.

parties wanting extra revenue from their boring old things can take the option route. At least that way they'll receive all the divvies.


----------



## Causalien

Thanks for bringing this to my attention. It is the perfect stock for a stock + strangle.


----------



## gibor365

Not everyone has time, nervs and stamina like T.gal  . I set up DRIP on TA and will be getting new shares with 3% duscount... dividends are pretty secure, so i gonna hold this one and probably sell if it reaches 21.5


----------



## humble_pie

cause it's true but i suspect option premiums in ta are unfortunately low, the stock is asleep.

one would want to coompare strangle possibilities in veresen, altagas & ta, no ?


----------



## HaroldCrump

TA options are useless, at least on MX.
Didn't check the US options.


----------



## newbi

thanks for the tips on TA guys! i didn't have a lot of time right now (work sucks!) to extensively research certain stock so I was just looking for something that won't take up too much time, I can take risks but I obviously want to buy low'ish. So I will slot some days to check back my holdings from time to time!


----------



## Causalien

humble_pie said:


> cause it's true but i suspect option premiums in ta are unfortunately low, the stock is asleep.
> 
> one would want to coompare strangle possibilities in veresen, altagas & ta, no ?


I'll have to check and compare. The last time I did this was on NRG during a short volatility spike. The dividend will come into play as well. Of course, I will be doing this on a US exchange and I favor stocks that are cross listed for this. 

The premium problem can be overcome by waiting for volatility spikes. To reduce the time cost of waiting, I have a list of similar stocks that are scanned daily when I open up the platform. 

I haven't had time to dig into its option history yet, but if, like you said, the premiums are too low, then it's the AGNC strategy that I can use, of course, that strategy requires even more specific conditions.


----------



## humble_pie

there are no volatility spikes in this dawg. There are no US options. Stk itself barely trades in the US of A.

canadian options pretty soporific as well, as harold said.

stk + short strangle needs a liquid stock with at least moderate volatility imho.


----------



## Causalien

Ah, then it is dead to me. Onward to the next utility stock.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 300 G.TO @ 44.33

Sold 300 G.TO @ 44.40


----------



## Ihatetaxes

KaeJS said:


> Bought 300 G.TO @ 44.33
> 
> Sold 300 G.TO @ 44.40


Why? $21 gross profit and about $1.10 net?


----------



## KaeJS

Traded G.TO again.

Bought 300 G.TO @ 44.30

Sold 300 G.TO @ 44.36


----------



## KaeJS

Ihatetaxes said:


> Why? $21 gross profit and about $1.10 net?


You are making assumptions about the commissions I pay.

I pay $9.90 total to make this trade.

My profit is $11.10 on the first trade and $8.10 on the second trade.

Total profit so far is $19.20.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought TLM $11.94 [for keeps].


----------



## KaeJS

Traded a third time Goldcorp.

Bought 300 G.TO @ 44.30

Sold 300 G.TO @ 44.36


----------



## KaeJS

Fourth time Goldcorp.

Bought 300 G.TO @ 44.27

Sold 300 G.TO @ 44.33


----------



## KaeJS

Fifth time for Goldcorp.

Bought 300 G.TO @ 44.25

Sold 300 G.TO @ 44.30


----------



## Beaver101

> You are making assumptions about the commissions I pay.
> 
> I pay $9.90 total to make this trade.
> 
> My profit is $11.10 on the first trade and $8.10 on the second trade.
> 
> Total profit so far is $19.20.


... so how much commissions in total (ie buy and sell) did you pay for the 2 seperate trades? Does BMO employees get a discount or a special rate on trade commissions? Would be nice if so.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*KaeJS:* it seems you'll trade G all day long, so why not just keep editing your 1st post. 

*Beaver:* and what are you buying?


----------



## KaeJS

Beaver101 said:


> ... so how much commissions in total (ie buy and sell) did you pay for the 2 seperate trades? Does BMO employees get a discount or a special rate on trade commissions? Would be nice if so.


BMO Employees do get a discount with BMO InvestorLine. However, as I was trading before I worked at BMO, I am with Questrade, not InvestorLine.

My total commissions at Questrade are $4.95 to buy and $4.95 to sell. So, with each complete trade (buy and sell) I pay a *total* of $9.90.



Toronto.gal said:


> *KaeJS:* it seems you'll trade G all day long, so why not just keep editing your 1st post.


Sorry.


----------



## Beaver101

> My total commissions at Questrade are $4.95 to buy and $4.95 to sell. So, with each complete trade (buy and sell) I pay a total of $9.90.


 . .. ok, got it. 



> Beaver: and what are you buying?


 ... maybe BMO?  Since I'm a longterm buy and hold investor - nothing really fancy my eyes at the moment.


----------



## Eder

Added more BCE on this little pull back.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> ... maybe BMO?  Since I'm a longterm buy and hold investor - nothing really fancy my eyes at the moment.


KaeJS will be happy then. 

I hold that stock long-term too, but these are volatile times and so I trade as well.

There are many solid & attractive stocks at the moment that may be close to the bottom, don't you think?


----------



## dogcom

So kaejs by doing this you are paying for your cappuccino's each day. So instead of cutting out the coffee each day to make that saving as it adds up over the year you just make those quick trades.


----------



## buaya

KesJs, with the 5 trades the you did with G.TO what was your total profit?


----------



## dogcom

By the way T.gal since your here I tossed RIM in the ditch at $17.62 seeing that it was overbought and time to dive. I may go for another try if it can fall far enough for another try. Maybe kaejs should try this stock for the fast trading.


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> Added more BCE on this little pull back.


Was thinking about doing this also. I have 100 shares at $37. But I think I'm going to hold off for now.

Eder, how many shares do you have now? 6000? 



dogcom said:


> So kaejs by doing this you are paying for your cappuccino's each day. So instead of cutting out the coffee each day to make that saving as it adds up over the year you just make those quick trades.


Cappuccino's? Ha!

That's really not my style. You wouldn't catch me dead in a SBUX. 




Toronto.gal said:


> KaeJS will be happy then.


Nothing like keeping an already high price afloat! 



buaya said:


> KaeJs, with the 5 trades the you did with G.TO what was your total profit?


$37.50 after commissions.

However, I have referred someone to Questrade, and I receive $100 worth of free trades (which I just used all up), so my total commissions are actually only $14.47 which makes my total profit $72.53. 

You can view the 5 trades, including the commisions, profit, etc, on my spreadsheet below. I have updated it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*dogcom:* I already traded RIM once this morning [how to resist after the drop of the last 2 days?]. I hope you made a reasonable profit too.

What are your thoughts about Mr. Heins? Granted the man needs time to prove himself, but he obviously knows nothing about market psychology.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> Maybe kaejs should try this stock for the fast trading.


I thought the same, but he's a RIM hater, so unlikely.


----------



## Chris.m

200 ta.to @ 20.14


----------



## dogcom

I have no faith in anyone T.gal so to me he is just another dude that does whatever. I buy this company just to make a buck and that is why I haven't lost money on it like everyone else did if they held it. At some point however it could be bought out and one could make money there if they play their cards right.


----------



## buaya

KaeJS said:


> $37.50 after commissions.
> 
> However, I have referred someone to Questrade, and I receive $100 worth of free trades (which I just used all up), so my total commissions are actually only $14.47 which makes my total profit $72.53.


So, this morning, you have a profit of $72.53. after about 4 hours. Forgive me if I am wrong, are you off today, or working? If off, you have made $20/hr. If working, if I was your employer, I have paid you to spend time monitoring the market constantly to make this many trades to make a few cents per share.
I am a very new investor and trying to learn this by seeing what methods/system everyone uses to profit from trading/investing, that is my reason for these questions.
I am in my early 60's, semi-retired, self-employed who have a lot of time to sit at my computer every day.


----------



## KaeJS

*buaya*

I made that profit in 25 minutes, not 4 hours. I just decided to stop trading as I felt I had "lost" where the market direction was going. If you lose direction, you should always stop trading. My first buy order was at 9:46am, my last sell order was at 10:10am. See the image below.

Also, I am off work today but I am salaried, so technically I am still getting paid from my employer, as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

buaya said:


> If working, if I was your employer, I have paid you to spend time monitoring the market constantly to make this many trades to make a few cents per share.


KaeJS is on vacation.

Keep in mind that there are people who may:

- work part-time, 
- work shift-work, 
- work for themselves, 
- stay-at home parent,
- semi-retired/retired, 
- trade during break/lunch hours, etc.

Trades & short posts can be done very fast & no doubt that some people abuse their employers, but it is not up to us to lecture such employees, it is up to their respective employers to know what their employees do.


----------



## Dibs

So with the referall bonus aside, you made 37.25 for yourself and 49.75 for Questrade? Seems like you are taking all the risk to make money for your broker.


----------



## KaeJS

Dibs said:


> So with the referall bonus aside, you made 37.25 for yourself and 49.75 for Questrade? Seems like you are taking all the risk to make money for your broker.


$37.50, and yes, that's correct.

Why would I care how much my broker makes as long as I am making money and know that my commissions paid compared to other brokers are cheap?

I want my broker to stay in business, don't I?

The commission is a sunk cost, bud. I am not taking any risk to make money for my broker. I am taking risk to make money for myself.


----------



## KaeJS

Chris.m said:


> 200 ta.to @ 20.14


I bought 500 at $20.07.

I previously had 100 at $20.33, so my average price is $20.11333

The 500 shares are just for trading purposes. I will sell them when I can realize a profit and keep my original 100.

Also, looks like I sold Goldcorp way too early. There was a huge rally just now.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> KaeJS is on vacation.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are people who may:
> 
> - work part-time,
> - work shift-work,
> - work for themselves,
> - stay-at home parent,
> - semi-retired/retired,
> - trade during break/lunch hours, etc.


and I'm working from home today 

did couple of trades: COP reported huge earning, but stock was dropping, so added to my position . Also initiated position in KMB (1st tranche), if drops couple of % more, will buy 2nd portion


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> I bought 500 at $20.07.
> 
> I previously had 100 at $20.33, so my average price is $20.11333
> 
> The 500 shares are just for trading purposes. I will sell them when I can realize a profit and keep my original 100.
> 
> Also, looks like I sold Goldcorp way too early. There was a huge rally just now.


You did good buys in low-middle 44's.... I'd buy if it drops below 44.
TA I will be ading on dip below 20


----------



## Causalien

Is it me, or does it sound like people have a dislike for short term day traders scalping?

Also KaeJS, I hope you are not manually entering those orders. I cringe at the thought of that.


----------



## newbi

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/fed-set-push-back-timing-062228298.html

US feds not planning to raise rates till 2014, not saying unexpected. looks like stock that buys US mortgage securities (like AGNC) will keep their dividends high for the next little while..

do you guys see these stocks going up? i've had AGNC for more than a year now and planning to hold on for the next little while


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> Is it me, or does it sound like people have a dislike for short term day traders scalping?
> 
> Also KaeJS, I hope you are not manually entering those orders. I cringe at the thought of that.


Do you mean it's too cheap for overtime data entry?


----------



## newbi

gibor said:


> You did good buys in low-middle 44's.... I'd buy if it drops below 44.
> TA I will be ading on dip below 20


I got TA @ 20.44  now it dipped more than 2% the first 2 days... granted planning to have it long term in TFSA.. maybe i will add more on my non-registered if dip below 20


----------



## gibor365

newbi said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/fed-set-push-back-timing-062228298.html
> 
> US feds not planning to raise rates till 2014, not saying unexpected. looks like stock that buys US mortgage securities (like AGNC) will keep their dividends high for the next little while..
> 
> do you guys see these stocks going up? i've had AGNC for more than a year now and planning to hold on for the next little while


I had AGNC last year and sold it after several months for a small profit....maybe some time I'll buy it or NLY, but I don't consider them as long or even medium term hold


----------



## gibor365

newbi said:


> I got TA @ 20.44  now it dipped more than 2% the first 2 days... granted planning to have it long term in TFSA.. maybe i will add more on my non-registered if dip below 20


I bought it into TFSA, split new contr 5K to 2 portions, bought 1st portion 20.29 and plan to buy 2nd one if it drop below $20


----------



## newbi

gibor said:


> I had AGNC last year and sold it after several months for a small profit....maybe some time I'll buy it or NLY, but I don't consider them as long or even medium term hold


why? rationale? (well depends what your definition of long term hold is). price has been relatively stable and dividend yield should stay stable as long as feds don't increase interest rates - or at least that's what my research tells me.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Causalien

One of the trade lasted 50 seconds. I remember the old days when I had to manually enter every order and day trading is prone to fat finger mistakes. 

I am particularly fond of a memory where I submitted an order with an extra zero in the amount of shares for HBANP about 3 years ago that had me go into crazy mode.


----------



## newbi

gibor said:


> I bought it into TFSA, split new contr 5K to 2 portions, bought 1st portion 20.29 and plan to buy 2nd one if it drop below $20


yeah too bad my whole portion went @ 20.44, was just too caught up with other things.


----------



## buaya

Toronto.gal said:


> Trades & short posts can be done very fast & no doubt that some people abuse their employers, but it is not up to us to lecture such employees, it is up to their respective employers to know what their employees do.


No, not lecturing, just making a point. I was never a hard nosed employer when I had employees, just that on some other threads, comments were made about public employees not productive and other unfair comments. To me, it does not really matter as long as the employees were able to do their work well and deliver on time, but you are right, both employees do abuse their employers and some employers run a sweat shop where every minute is monitored.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Not to make you feel bad KaeJS, but look at G now [check gold thread].


----------



## gibor365

I;d buy ABT and BCE on today's dips, but....no money available


----------



## KaeJS

Causalien said:


> One of the trade lasted 50 seconds. I remember the old days when I had to manually enter every order and day trading is prone to fat finger mistakes.
> 
> I am particularly fond of a memory where I submitted an order with an extra zero in the amount of shares for HBANP about 3 years ago that had me go into crazy mode.







newbi said:


> yeah too bad my whole portion went @ 20.44, was just too caught up with other things.


Still a good price with a nice yield. Don't sweat it. 



Toronto.gal said:


> Not to make you feel bad KaeJS, but look at G now [check gold thread].


I don't feel bad at all. I still have 100 shares at $45.45


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Not to make you feel bad KaeJS, but look at G now [check gold thread].


Wow! G.TO is up 3.5%....nice


----------



## Toronto.gal

buaya said:


> on some other threads, comments were made about public employees not productive and other unfair comments.


This is all true, but I put more blame on employers/managers who are often afraid to tell-off their employees for fear of being sued or whatever & just let other employees pick-up the slack.  I saw plenty of that while I worked for someone else. Thank goodness I'm an independent now.


----------



## Causalien

I'd like some comments from people who are more pessimistic about the rate decision.

This is another central bank spill that I don't buy. What's stopping them from reversing direction and raise rates? From my point of view, they are doing what lowering the interest should do for the market, but by guidance with words instead of the actual interest rate adjustment.

Are there any historical precedence of this type of central bank move that I can look up?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Causalien said:


> This is another central bank spill that I don't buy. What's stopping them from reversing direction and raise rates?


They won't.
This is the whole strategy.
Lowering rates to induce borrowing and somehow get the economy going.
Also the money printing by the Fed to devalue the USD and give some competitive advantage to the US.
It would have worked had it not been for the troubles in Europe.
The Fed is up against a strong flight to the USD.



> Are there any historical precedence of this type of central bank move that I can look up?


No, these levels of interest rates, money printing and public debt are unprecedented, at least in the modern world, unless you want to refer back to the Roman times of minting more silver to finance their wars and conquests.
In modern times, this is quite unprecedented.
The Helicopter is a trailblazer in many ways, treading where no man had tread before, and where angels fear to tread.


----------



## Spidey

Picked up a few more TA @ $20.05.


----------



## newbi

Spidey said:


> Picked up a few more TA @ $20.05.


same just did, i think my average price is now $20.18


----------



## hboy43

Causalien said:


> Is it me, or does it sound like people have a dislike for short term day traders scalping?


Not here, I just think it is foolish.

The young man made what $30 in 25 minutes over 10 trades. My lifetime average wage (capital gain) per trade would be something like $3000 or $4000 over about 150 lifetime trades. This includes the ones that purchased companies that went bankrupt. This is just going long on stocks. I have never shorted a stock or traded an option. Of course, the time elapsed between the buy and sell trade is often years even decades, not minutes.

A few years ago (late 2008, early 2009 ) I would have spent a similar amount of time following the news reports on the problems at Nova Chemicals. Lets be generous and say I spent 10 times the 25 minutes or 250 minutes following Nova over a few months. That 250 minutes lead to the conviction to invest $12000 that returned over 400 percent when the buyout came a few weeks (months?) later.

Time has an opportunity cost too. While playing for pennies, who knows what you are not reading or thinking about that might spark an idea and return you thousands of dollars. Or maybe a 25 minute walk in a park instead of 10 trades in 25 minutes will result in meeting your future wife.

If you enjoy trading, have at it. Just disabuse yourself of the notion that it is a productive way to make money.

hboy43


----------



## KaeJS

hboy43 said:


> Time has an opportunity cost too. While playing for pennies, who knows what you are not reading or thinking about that might spark an idea and return you thousands of dollars. Or maybe a 25 minute walk in a park instead of 10 trades in 25 minutes will result in meeting your future wife.
> 
> hboy43


This is the craziest crap I've heard besides astrology.

Who knows what you could have accomplished in life if you only slept 10 minutes less each night, or decided not to watch a two hour movie? 

Maybe you would have discovered a multi-billion dollar idea when creating your post, had you not posted it and been thinking about something else. 

Listen, I work a salaried job for $18/hour taxed. You're going to tell me that making $37.50 when only 50% of this is taxed at my marginal tax rate in 25 minutes is not productive for me?

It's productive.


----------



## Causalien

hboy43 said:


> Not here, I just think it is foolish.
> 
> The young man made what $30 in 25 minutes over 10 trades. My lifetime average wage (capital gain) per trade would be something like $3000 or $4000 over about 150 lifetime trades. This includes the ones that purchased companies that went bankrupt. This is just going long on stocks. I have never shorted a stock or traded an option. Of course, the time elapsed between the buy and sell trade is often years even decades, not minutes.
> 
> A few years ago (late 2008, early 2009 ) I would have spent a similar amount of time following the news reports on the problems at Nova Chemicals. Lets be generous and say I spent 10 times the 25 minutes or 250 minutes following Nova over a few months. That 250 minutes lead to the conviction to invest $12000 that returned over 400 percent when the buyout came a few weeks (months?) later.
> 
> Time has an opportunity cost too. While playing for pennies, who knows what you are not reading or thinking about that might spark an idea and return you thousands of dollars. Or maybe a 25 minute walk in a park instead of 10 trades in 25 minutes will result in meeting your future wife.
> 
> If you enjoy trading, have at it. Just disabuse yourself of the notion that it is a productive way to make money.
> 
> hboy43


I see what you are trying to say. It's a problem that everyone has to pay more attention to as capital increase. Time vs return/risk. I haven't formed my own opinion on this matter yet. Maybe a mathematical formula to figure the most optimal allocation is needed.

KaeJS, good job on $18/ hour. At your age, I was only doing $12


----------



## webber22

Returns are all relative I guess. Most people only post their % returns and no dollar values. For all we know, T.O. Gal might be netting 25 cents on her trades


----------



## blin10

Causalien said:


> *Is it me, or does it sound like people have a dislike for short term day traders scalping?*
> 
> Also KaeJS, I hope you are not manually entering those orders. I cringe at the thought of that.


there was a study somewhere that 80%+ of traders blow through 100% of their capital... i like swing trading the best


----------



## jcgd

Early on every little bit counts but I just accept that for the next while my investments will only earn hundreds and maybe a few thousands, but the tens of thousands added with be out of pocket. Down the road it's my investments that are earning the tens of thousands.

10% is 10%. Eventually compounding rewards you with the big $$$.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> KaeJS is on vacation.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are people who may:
> 
> - work part-time,
> - work shift-work,
> - work for themselves,
> - stay-at home parent,
> - semi-retired/retired,
> - trade during break/lunch hours, etc.
> 
> Trades & short posts can be done very fast & no doubt that some people abuse their employers, but it is not up to us to lecture such employees, it is up to their respective employers to know what their employees do.





KaeJS said:


> *buaya*
> 
> I made that profit in 25 minutes, not 4 hours. I just decided to stop trading as I felt I had "lost" where the market direction was going. If you lose direction, you should always stop trading. My first buy order was at 9:46am, my last sell order was at 10:10am. See the image below.
> 
> Also, I am off work today but I am salaried, so technically I am still getting paid from my employer, as well.


it is interesting the curious criticism towards KAEJS, and i wonder how many of these cats here actually do trade ?
like i said to you K , dont listen to anyone.
just do what u think is good for ya.
nothing wrong with what i see.
i just ask u one thing .
what are you going yo do on a pullback?
it is just a question.
GL


----------



## newbie

hboy43 said:


> Not here, I just think it is foolish.
> 
> The young man made what $30 in 25 minutes over 10 trades. My lifetime average wage (capital gain) per trade would be something like $3000 or $4000 over about 150 lifetime trades. This includes the ones that purchased companies that went bankrupt. This is just going long on stocks. I have never shorted a stock or traded an option. Of course, the time elapsed between the buy and sell trade is often years even decades, not minutes.
> 
> A few years ago (late 2008, early 2009 ) I would have spent a similar amount of time following the news reports on the problems at Nova Chemicals. Lets be generous and say I spent 10 times the 25 minutes or 250 minutes following Nova over a few months. That 250 minutes lead to the conviction to invest $12000 that returned over 400 percent when the buyout came a few weeks (months?) later.
> 
> Time has an opportunity cost too. While playing for pennies, who knows what you are not reading or thinking about that might spark an idea and return you thousands of dollars. Or maybe a 25 minute walk in a park instead of 10 trades in 25 minutes will result in meeting your future wife.
> 
> If you enjoy trading, have at it. Just disabuse yourself of the notion that it is a productive way to make money.
> 
> hboy43


Hboy
in all respect to ur comments but nonetheless on K defense , and since u have been trading for a very long time, you have to remember tha back in theday 10 million shares traded on paper was huge volume.
with HFT i have a feeling that things are a little different.
on the same note , on a highly volatile environment , not bulish, things do get a lot more difficult.
i do daytrade at times, but mostly swingtrade.
i never average up.
as for NG trading i am still waiting for a trader to try and "daytrade" it .
on the other hand i think that as long as KAEJS is disciplined he will be very well rewarded.


----------



## KaeJS

newbie said:


> i just ask u one thing .
> what are you going yo do on a pullback?
> it is just a question.
> GL


Had I been wrong, I would have just held it.

G is undervalued below $45 so I wouldn't have a problem waiting for the rebound, which more than likely would be less than a week away.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Had I been wrong, I would have just held it.
> 
> G is undervalued below $45 so I wouldn't have a problem waiting for the rebound, which more than likely would be less than a week away.


sorry
u did not understand my question, i said in general.
let me put it this way for ya.
if u had 100k to play with , would u place ur bets at a much higher level?
i assume so , and trust me u would do that full time.
i did not mention G speciffically.
i think u are doing great man.
have said it many times to ya.
i also said that in a way u should have more conviction in ur trades like u had today.
i think u r doing great, just be disciplined.
remember ECA and TLM.
i do not trade those two, but they r both great companies.
as u probably know TLM is being overlooked.
keep it up man

just curious why do u think G is undervalued?


----------



## londoncalling

KaeJS said:


> $37.50, and yes, that's correct.
> 
> Why would I care how much my broker makes as long as I am making money and know that my commissions paid compared to other brokers are cheap?
> 
> I want my broker to stay in business, don't I?
> 
> The commission is a sunk cost, bud. I am not taking any risk to make money for my broker. I am taking risk to make money for myself.


I will throw out my free opinion which is worth exactly what you pay for it... I do agree that you are making your broker (my broker too so that is a plus for me as well) alot of money for the the perceived risk you are taking. However, I noticed you profited from all your trades posted. Last time I checked profit is profit. What some fail to mention is the relatively low price of $4.95 a trade (less than $50 for the day) to gain the experience/education through such a day of trading. By doing so you are limiting your risk by the amount on the line. Others would not do this until they had a huge bank roll to play with. More importantly people throw $50 down the drain on nothing everyday so IMO I don't view it as a waste. More like the cost of education. Could you have made more on less commissions? Possibly? That's not for anybody but you to decide.

To be honest, KAEJS, I admire your nerve. I personally do not have the risk tolerance to be be a trader. Much of what you do, myself or others would not do based on the cost of commissions/risk. I think my only warning would be your addiction to margin. 51% is alot at the best of times. What happens when there is a meltdown? I know you are young and have plenty of time but compounding is compounding both negative and positive and a loss is a loss. Once again this is not to criticize. 

I will get back to my point. You are doing well. IMO you got your $hit together for the age of 21, 31, or 41 or even 61. I wish I was in your shoes at that age but it's too late for that. Keep up the good work. I admire you. Not just for your balls but also for your ability to learn from everything you do and your ability to rationalize and explain your decisions. Not that you need my endorsement or that of anyone else but I think you're doing fine and will only get better with time


----------



## newbie

londoncalling said:


> I will throw out my free opinion which is worth exactly what you pay for it... I do agree that you are making your broker (my broker too so that is a plus for me as well) alot of money for the the perceived risk you are taking. However, I noticed you profited from all your trades posted. Last time I checked profit is profit. What some fail to mention is the relatively low price of $4.95 a trade (less than $50 for the day) to gain the experience/education through such a day of trading. By doing so you are limiting your risk by the amount on the line. Others would not do this until they had a huge bank roll to play with. More importantly people throw $50 down the drain on nothing everyday so IMO I don't view it as a waste. More like the cost of education. Could you have made more on less commissions? Possibly? That's not for anybody but you to decide.
> 
> To be honest, KAEJS, I admire your nerve. I personally do not have the risk tolerance to be be a trader. Much of what you do, myself or others would not do based on the cost of commissions/risk. I think my only warning would be your addiction to margin. 51% is alot at the best of times. What happens when there is a meltdown? I know you are young and have plenty of time but compounding is compounding both negative and positive and a loss is a loss. Once again this is not to criticize.
> 
> I will get back to my point. You are doing well. IMO you got your $hit together for the age of 21, 31, or 41 or even 61. I wish I was in your shoes at that age but it's too late for that. Keep up the good work. I admire you. Not just for your balls but also for your ability to learn from everything you do and your ability to rationalize and explain your decisions. Not that you need my endorsement or that of anyone else but I think you're doing fine and will only get better with time


excellent post London.
education comes at a cost and this fella is paying for it.
u have the same thinking that i have and been there.
too much margin, and a meltdown.
other than that , the rest is BS.
in my book profit is profit.
weather u r short or long , it is irrelevant.


----------



## KaeJS

newbie said:


> sorry
> u did not understand my question, i said in general.
> 
> just curious why do u think G is undervalued?


Sorry, misunderstood.

I think it would depend on the situation I was in. There are certain stocks I would hold, others I would sell. It depends on too many factors. If there is a pullback in a high beta stock that was purely speculative, I would probably sell and get the hell out and take my small loss before it got bigger. 

I'm not sure if you saw, but I purchased 500 shares of TA.TO today at $20.07. It finished the day at $20.21. I don't have a problem holding this overnight for the "hope" of making more money tomorrow, because this is a low beta stock and it's currently on the lower end of its trading range.

It really depends on the security I purchased, the macroeconomic factors, the market sentiment, how much I've invested, how much I believe in the company, etc. etc. 

I'm sorry, but I feel like if I gave you a short, sweet and to the point answer, I would not be giving you the right idea, as I feel that each security/stock has it's own behaviour which will ultimately influence my decisions on what I would do in the event of a pullback.

As for Goldcorp, I believe its undervalued below $45 mainly due to the chart, their forecasts, and macroeconomic factors.

The chart says $43 is extreme support, with $50+ as resistance level territory. Second, Goldcorp has great forecasts, a good EPS and the price of gold is quite high. Lastly, macroeconomic factors. Look at Europe and the US. Gold may not go to the moon, but it's definitely not going down much, if at all, this year. So, I think downside risk on Goldcorp is pretty limited.

The most risk I see in this company would be individual risk, or security risk, ie: Mine implodes, workers get hurt, there's a fire, something breaks down, etc. etc. 

Let me just cross my fingers and hope this doesn't happen for the next.... oh, I dont know.... 200 hours or less that I will be holding this stock. 



londoncalling said:


> I think my only warning would be your addiction to margin. 51% is alot at the best of times. What happens when there is a meltdown? I know you are young and have plenty of time but compounding is compounding both negative and positive and a loss is a loss. Once again this is not to criticize.
> 
> I will get back to my point. You are doing well. IMO you got your $hit together for the age of 21, 31, or 41 or even 61. I wish I was in your shoes at that age but it's too late for that. Keep up the good work. I admire you. Not just for your balls but also for your ability to learn from everything you do and your ability to rationalize and explain your decisions. Not that you need my endorsement or that of anyone else but I think you're doing fine and will only get better with time


Yes, margin is a problem. 

Obviously, margin allows me to make profits I would normally not be able to make. Consequently, when I make a mistake, I pay for it heavily.

~30% of that 51% is in TA.TO, which I will probably sell tomorrow. I've got a profit on it and TA.TO is a low-beta stock, so I shouldn't ever lose more than 2% or so (maximum) in a day.

~15% of that 51% is in G.TO, which I am also running a profit and will be selling soon.

I have had my fair share of margin scares. Trust me. 
However, until my capital increases, I will more than likely continue to use margin in order to leverage gains, but I appreciate and understand your concern.

On a final note, thank you for all of your compliments. I seem to be getting a lot of them today.


----------



## Causalien

If you can stay humble, you'll probably keep receiving them. The moment you get cocky, that's when your trade will eat you up. Cockiness is inversely proportional to actual profit. That's why profit making traders trade and good writers write about imaginary trades.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Sorry, misunderstood.
> 
> I think it would depend on the situation I was in. There are certain stocks I would hold, others I would sell. It depends on too many factors. If there is a pullback in a high beta stock that was purely speculative, I would probably sell and get the hell out and take my small loss before it got bigger.
> 
> I'm not sure if you saw, but I purchased 500 shares of TA.TO today at $20.07. It finished the day at $20.21. I don't have a problem holding this overnight for the "hope" of making more money tomorrow, because this is a low beta stock and it's currently on the lower end of its trading range.
> 
> It really depends on the security I purchased, the macroeconomic factors, the market sentiment, how much I've invested, how much I believe in the company, etc. etc.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I feel like if I gave you a short, sweet and to the point answer, I would not be giving you the right idea, as I feel that each security/stock has it's own behaviour which will ultimately influence my decisions on what I would do in the event of a pullback.
> 
> As for Goldcorp, I believe its undervalued below $45 mainly due to the chart, their forecasts, and macroeconomic factors.
> 
> The chart says $43 is extreme support, with $50+ as resistance level territory. Second, Goldcorp has great forecasts, a good EPS and the price of gold is quite high. Lastly, macroeconomic factors. Look at Europe and the US. Gold may not go to the moon, but it's definitely not going down much, if at all, this year. So, I think downside risk on Goldcorp is pretty limited.
> 
> The most risk I see in this company would be individual risk, or security risk, ie: Mine implodes, workers get hurt, there's a fire, something breaks down, etc. etc.
> 
> Let me just cross my fingers and hope this doesn't happen for the next.... oh, I dont know.... 200 hours or less that I will be holding this stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, margin is a problem.
> 
> Obviously, margin allows me to make profits I would normally not be able to make. Consequently, when I make a mistake, I pay for it heavily.
> 
> ~30% of that 51% is in TA.TO, which I will probably sell tomorrow. I've got a profit on it and TA.TO is a low-beta stock, so I shouldn't ever lose more than 2% or so (maximum) in a day.
> 
> ~15% of that 51% is in G.TO, which I am also running a profit and will be selling soon.
> 
> I have had my fair share of margin scares. Trust me.
> However, until my capital increases, I will more than likely continue to use margin in order to leverage gains, but I appreciate and understand your concern.
> 
> On a final note, thank you for all of your compliments. I seem to be getting a lot of them today.


fair enough K.
good assesment on ur risk/reward scenario.
even though some very IMPORTANT people on the site also criticize and scorn my calls , i feel totally untouched.
sticks and Stones for those .
i have been down several times in certain trades , just to come back afloat later on.
GLTY.
as for G , i also think that this is another giant unlike Kinross.
as for TA , u have money in the bank as we speak

just for the sakes of the comment, no one says a booh or a bahh as to "why" canadian banks were down today.
hmmm........ i will leave this one for the humble pies of the site.
he is the main Brain here.........


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> KaeJS, good job on $18/ hour. At your age, I was only doing $12


don't forget inflation 
Is he 23-24? than at his age I was doing military service in IDF and making couple of hundreds shekels per month


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> 23-24? than at his age I was doing military service in IDF and making couple of hundreds shekels per month


But gibor, how much would those 200$ shekels be worth today? At 24, I gather you were not a new recruit; what were you, general?  

I too liked londoncalling's post about KaeJS, paying for his own education and good on him to be practising with G and not a penny stock. Having said that, I would swing-trade G rather than day-trade it. At his age, I knew nothing about stocks unfortunately, so he's doing very well indeed.

What to buy today? POT is down in pre-market hours by 1.5%, might be a good pick if it dips low enough?


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> What to buy today? POT is down in pre-market hours by 1.5%, might be a good pick if it dips low enough?


Didn't they just double the divvy from 0.07 to 0.14? 

Why is it down?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Weaker than expected earnings. But regardless, this stock is super volatile.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> What to buy today? POT is down in pre-market hours by 1.5%, might be a good pick if it dips low enough?


I have actually trimmed my position in POT today at a minimal loss, not all of it though just incase I am wrong, long term this is a good play, short term seems to be an uphill battle.


----------



## jtc

Toronto.gal said:


> What to buy today? POT is down in pre-market hours by 1.5%, might be a good pick if it dips low enough?





KaeJS said:


> Didn't they just double the divvy from 0.07 to 0.14?
> 
> Why is it down?



Thanks for this guys. I just was just in/out for a quick 3% in 8 minutes!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Here is the article for those that have not read it yet.

http://business.financialpost.com/2...misses-estimates-as-global-uncertainty-bites/

I'm long on the stock [those purchased in 09], but trade as well due to stomach-turning volatility! Going up now in NYSE side.


----------



## Dibs

KaeJS said:


> Didn't they just double the divvy from 0.07 to 0.14?
> 
> Why is it down?


It might possibly be explained by this:



Canadian Couch Potato said:


> In 1961, Merton Miller and Frank Modigliani published a landmark paper that became the basis for what is now known as the dividend irrelevance theory. They argued that whether or not a company pays dividends should not matter to shareholders, because it does not affect their overall returns. Dividend policy simply determines whether investors end up with a share valued at $20, or a share worth $19 plus $1 in cash.
> 
> http://canadiancouchpotato.com/2011/01/18/debunking-dividend-myths-part-1/"


Or it might just be something else


----------



## Toronto.gal

jtc said:


> Thanks for this guys. I just was just in/out for a quick 3% in 8 minutes!


That's volatility!


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> I have actually trimmed my position in POT today at a minimal loss, not all of it though just incase I am wrong, long term this is a good play, short term seems to be an uphill battle.


Bleep, should have waited 30 minutes ;-)


----------



## dogcom

Bought some TA today. I was looking to buy something that isn't overbought and you guys were talking about TA and I had a look at it and it looks like a good pick at this time.

This is one thing I like about this forum is that because of lack of time it is hard to find stuff to buy. Then you see some stuff here that you haven't looked at for some reason and then you investigate and buy.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Bleep, should have waited 30 minutes ;-)


The stock could have easily gone to the low $40's within minutes, so considering the Q4 news, you did well to exit. 

The trading opportunity came very early on & might continue later on, but for now, share price is declining.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> Bought some TA today.


So much interest in this! Looking at the 52 week range, a good non-volatile stock I suppose.


----------



## dogcom

Aren't you starting to get a little nervous about these overbought conditions T.gal. Of course at this time of the year the market can keep going overbought so I figured that a slower approach with something oversold might keep me making money but not risking so much downside.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes dogcom, markets are somewhat overbought, but don't forget it was oversold as well, so I took advantage of both.

I'm mostly trading at the moment, hence selling, so no, I'm not getting nervous and not touching my long-term investments [I just added to certain positions this past month & this month when new lows were reached {ie: ECA/TLM just to name a couple} and balanced others].


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> But gibor, how much would those 200$ shekels be worth today? At 24, I gather you were not a new recruit; what were you, general?


200 shekels than were about $100 US  
No, I wasn't general I was doing mandatory military service, and because I immigrated there when I was 23 , I served 1 year instead of 3


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> So much interest in this! Looking at the 52 week range, a good non-volatile stock I suppose.


Yes, however it sheds a light on the dangers of forum participation and it's influence, although given the record of talking heads on BNN it may actually be better to be influenced by this forum than Market Call top picks. I must admit that I have long forgotten about this stock until the other day I had looked at the trading pattern and since I have significant cash on the sidelines I have decided to use TA as a savings account ;-)


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> I had looked at the trading pattern and since I have significant cash on the sidelines I have decided to use TA as a savings account ;-)


Me 2  Was looking at this stock about year ago and didn't like it too much , so forgot about it , checked it again when so it mentioned in one of the threads and because had new TFSA contribution - bought it as HISA  , now another 2K left at TFSA, so if it dips to 20 or below, will buy another 100 shares


----------



## dogcom

I suppose it is a good thing someone pumps TA because look at all of us guys who forgot about it. Like you homerunner at this price level I bought some to hold instead of just having all cash sitting around.


----------



## gibor365

btw, just wanted to mention something between comparisson of buying US stocks at TDW and CM.
Yesterday both KMB at TDW, as i have US$ wash setup, money automatically will be taken from US MM
Also bought COP at CM, they don't have such feature as US$ wash, so I should've call and asked to do it, they re-process trade and to have it done I spend almost 1 hour on the phone.

On the other hand, if you don't want to use your US MM, FX rate at CM much much cheaper than at TDW.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> 1. it may actually be better to be influenced by this forum than Market Call top picks.
> 
> 2. forgotten about this stock until the other day
> 
> 3. I have significant cash on the sidelines I have decided to use TA as a savings account ;-)


1. Most of my best moves have been influenced by my own research & common-sense, and at times, by my contrarian attitude.

2. That is why this forum is great; in fact, after having sold TLM back in March, I forgot about it until hp wrote something about it, which made me pay attention to it once again. As well, yesterday, Zylon was the 1st to have warned us about sharp stock movement and in doing so, saved me from selling my gold too early. A big thank you to both! But there are many other very helpful & knowledgeable people on this forum.

3. LOL, but won't you be tripling a GIC rate with this stock? So, it is an investment rather than a savings account, right? I don't follow the stock and have no interest at present time to add any new ones to my portfolio, at least not in 2012 as I have enough to work with.

*gibor:* Investor's Edge is the best for active traders!


----------



## Argonaut

Unforeseen SEC fees have put my margin account cash balance in the negative by 1 cent. I am looking to make at least 1 cent profit on something after commissions today. What should I buy? (USD)


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> *gibor:* Investor's Edge is the best for active traders!


It depends  imho Questtrade is better for active traders. 
and if you trade a lot of US$ in registered accounts TDW is better than CM...


----------



## humble_pie

argo did you say you need quick money.

this is when at long last you get to sell that lonesome goog put.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> It depends
> 
> imho Questtrade is better for active traders.
> and if you trade a lot of US$ in registered accounts TDW is better than CM...


How so? KaeJS's G trades from yesterday would have cost me $13.90; it would have cost me the same if I had traded it all day long, say 20x.

I understand Q.trade's $4.95 applies to all regardless of portfolio size & that is unbeatable I suppose, but with KaeJS' portfolio size, he could trade to his heart's content for $19.98 all day long with CM, catch is of course, that it needs to be the same stock with same settlement date, so not worth it unless one is truly a multiple-day trader on a regular basis.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Most of my best moves have been influenced by my own research & common-sense, and at times, by my contrarian attitude.
> 
> !


That's how it should be for all of us ;-)

Actually may worst move in the recent few months was because I listened to someone and it backfired, 100% my fault ofcourse and a good learning experience, in this case I clearly see what I have done wrong ;-)


----------



## Yudansha

Bought some LIFE. Sold a bit of XIV, waiting for some kind of a pullback to get back in.


----------



## KaeJS

Shorted 1500 SLF.TO @ 20.32

Covered 1500 SLF.TO @ 20.30

This was the first short I have ever made.

Made $10.10 in 2 minutes. Stressful, though.

But that pays for the Mr. Sub I'm going to buy myself later tonight.


----------



## Causalien

Overbought signs? What overbought signs?


----------



## newbi

getting my *** kicked with MFC and other canadian banks stock today


----------



## newbi

KaeJS said:


> Shorted 1500 SLF.TO @ 20.32
> 
> Covered 1500 SLF.TO @ 20.30
> 
> This was the first short I have ever made.
> 
> Made $10.10 in 2 minutes. Stressful, though.
> 
> But that pays for the Mr. Sub I'm going to buy myself later tonight.


Shorting is more dangerous than most ppl say it is.. i stay away from them usually (maybe i just don't have the stomach for it)

you basically can have unlimited losses comparing to normal buys, ur normal buy loss limit is basically the money you put in. Unless u buy on margin of course


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi: not the type of stocks to have bought right after yesterday's interest rate announcement.


----------



## KaeJS

newbi said:


> Shorting is more dangerous than most ppl say it is..


Shorting definitely is risky business. No doubt about it.

And I just borrowed $30.5k to short. Does that make it worse? 

All joking aside, I had never shorted before and I really just felt like trying it more than anything. It's not something I believe I will find myself doing very often, if ever again.

Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> newbi: not the type of stocks to have bought right after yesterday's interest rate announcement.


i had them from long time ago for long term holds. my fault for not revisiting.

Why would MFC drop with interest rate renouncement?


----------



## KaeJS

newbi said:


> Why would MFC drop with interest rate renouncement?


All insurers/financials should drop on an announcement that says interest rates will be lowered or remain low.

Insurers/Financials thrive on higher interest rates. That's their entire business model.

If the interest rates are low, its harder for the companies to make money.


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi said:


> Why would MFC drop with interest rate renouncement?


You need to understand the relation before you buy into these stocks.

"There are three main reasons for the underperformance. First is interest rates."
http://business.financialpost.com/2011/12/28/no-certainty-for-lifecos/

Shares were also downgraded given the announcement & it was to be expected.
http://business.financialpost.com/2012/01/26/manulife-and-sunlife-shares-downgraded/


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> How so? KaeJS's G trades from yesterday would have cost me $13.90; it would have cost me the same if I had traded it all day long, say 20x.


Si as i said it depends  if you trade the same stock, the same date -> U R right. But if you trade 10 different stocks during the week -> Questtrade will be better. Also, I've heard (not sure though) that you can have US$ RRSP is Questtrade.


PS. Actually the cheapest brokarage is Optionhouse (trade $3.95) but I'm not sure if Canadian resident can open account there


----------



## madeincanada

Starting a position in ETFC again after selling all my shares.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> Also, I've heard (not sure though) that you can have US$ RRSP is Questtrade.


CM claims they are working on that & other features/options! 

Their fees are better for more than just trading gibor; it's also good to DCA, ie: buying in tranches, especially if one wanted to buy more than say 100 shares [regardless whether the purpose is to hold or trade]. 

For example, today I bought POT at 3 different prices before selling and that resulted in 2 fees [not 4] and if I had wanted to hold, it would have cost me just 1 commission fee [not 3].

Purchased @
- $45.80
- $45.50
- $45.25

Sold @
- $46.20

I purchased in that order & as you can see, unfortunately capturing the highest price first and then averaging the cost down for a higher profit upon selling. If I was with Q.trade, I would have simply purchased the stock once & probably would not have sold at $46.20 given volume of shares involved.

I also bought twice more today for holding/averaging down other existing shares and still paid just 2 fees altogether instead of 6 and I still have an hour left, so I might still do more transactions.

Let me rephrase, CM is best for active traders of same stock.  [I don't work for CM].


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Shorting definitely is risky business. No doubt about it.
> 
> And I just borrowed $30.5k to short. Does that make it worse?
> 
> All joking aside, I had never shorted before and I really just felt like trying it more than anything. It's not something I believe I will find myself doing very often, if ever again.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses.


welcome to the club lol
now be carefull there hehehehehe


----------



## newbie

newbi said:


> getting my *** kicked with MFC and other canadian banks stock today


have u checked the amount of shorts on that stock?
do u actually know why is it depressed?


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi + newbi*e*.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> And I just borrowed $30.5k to short.


You're insane doing this.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> newbi + newbi*e*.


hheheheehh
lol
looks like my FAZECTOMY as per Mr. genius Humble pie is working lol.
how are u fine lady.
made a killing on Ng mkt today
checking my positions now, seems like u r on a roll

i wonder how his MASTECTOMY will work out for him


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbie said:


> checking my positions now, seems like u r on a roll


If the stock market crash hadn't happened, I would still be doing something totally different today. Funny how things work out in life.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> If the stock market crash hadn't happened, I would still be doing something totally different today. Funny how things work out in life.


indeed .
and actually iam just atm 1 dollar up on FAZ.
and u know how many shares i have right?
no crash, just a little pull back lol


----------



## KaeJS

Bought back into TA.TO after selling 500 shares at $20.23 this morning.

Bought 500 @ 20.05.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Bought back into TA.TO after selling 500 shares at $20.23 this morning.
> 
> Bought 500 @ 20.05.


u keep talking about this TA.to
gonna check it out
and FAZ going higher, now iam 1.1
up lol

sorry ta.to not for me


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Pumper!!


----------



## KaeJS

Ihatetaxes said:


> Pumper!!


Yes, go my fellow CMF friends.

Buy TA.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> Yes, go my fellow CMF friends.
> 
> Buy TA.


alright 
i will buy 500 shares at 19.6


----------



## KaeJS

^ It just hit $20.08.

Shoulda bought when I bought.


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> ^ It just hit $20.08.
> 
> Shoulda bought when I bought.


hehe
i have my level 2 as u know it.
GL youngling
it is the last 10 min end of day rally......


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> CM claims they are working on that & other features/options!
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase, CM is best for active traders of same stock.  [I don't work for CM].


I agree with last statement... It's the best for one day "swingers" 

What I don't like at CM....
Last couple of months I had let's say $100 CAD cash and 7K US MM, I place trade on US stock and it was rejected because of NSF... I even call rep , who told that I cannot place trade. (if I had enough CAD $ cash I'd be able to place trade and later call and ask rep to lock FX rate and take money from US MM). At TDW it done automatically. If CM would implement similat feature, it will be great.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I. agree with last statement... It's the best for one day "swingers"
> 2. If CM would implement similat feature, it will be great.


1. Eh? Same day is the antonym of swinger and no, not only good for same day trades. In the example I gave you, I achieved 3 things, did you identify the 3.?

2. I do follow-up from time to time; you should do the same.


----------



## Jungle

Are there any options for TA? I would like to sell puts strike price @ 19.00


----------



## KaeJS

I don't know much about options, but isn't $19.00 low for selling a put?

Wouldn't someone have to be out of their mind to buy that and pay a premium?


----------



## gibor365

After today's dip dividend champion T.N (AT&T) is yielding 6%... if I have time tomorrow, maybe will add shares


----------



## newbie

Jungle said:


> Are there any options for TA? I would like to sell puts strike price @ 19.00


JFY

http://tmx.quotemedia.com/options.php?qm_symbol=TA&qm_page=25640


----------



## newbie

gibor said:


> 200 shekels than were about $100 US
> No, I wasn't general I was doing mandatory military service, and because I immigrated there when I was 23 , I served 1 year instead of 3



hmmm.. rereading ur post i saw a smiley face 
we usually are proud to serve the full 3 years but anyway....
did u do MILUIM or u just left Israel right after?
after my service i went backpacking.... as u know we all do that right after, or go to study for a higher degree.
nice to see someone from where I am from.
what location did u serve if u dont mind me asking?
קורא לעצמך גיבור?


----------



## gibor365

newbie said:


> hmmm.. rereading ur post i saw a smiley face
> we usually are proud to serve the full 3 years but anyway....
> did u do MILUIM or u just left Israel right after?
> after my service i went backpacking.... as u know we all do that right after, or go to study for a higher degree.
> nice to see someone from where I am from.
> what location did u serve if u dont mind me asking?
> קורא לעצמך גיבור?


Shalom haver  
I came to Israel I was almost 24, started to serve when I was 25...it's kinda to much to serve until 28  . And when I came to Israel I had already 2nd degree and used to be leitenant of the Soviet Army 
So, to you question , I served 1 year in pikud darom and than I worked in police for about 8years in investigations and later MAZAP (FIS), so I shouldn't do miluim... 

"קורא לעצמך גיבור"
Lama lo 

What about you?! Kama zman ata v Kanada?


----------



## Jungle

newbie said:


> JFY
> 
> http://tmx.quotemedia.com/options.php?qm_symbol=TA&qm_page=25640


Thanks man! Premium is only $0.07 for $19 strike.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*gibor/newbie:* wow, IDF soldiers & Russian lieutenants? Then this market thing should be a piece of cake for you considering your previous training/experiences. 

Lama lo indeed [for whatever]  & shabbat shalom soon to both.


----------



## gibor365

Add 100 shares to my T.N holding...couldn't resist when yield became more than 6%


----------



## Toronto.gal

*- TLM:* could not resist volatility/price drop from just this past Monday when it reached $12.53.
*- BBD.B:* watching how low it will go after reaching $4.87 yesterday.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> *- - BBD.B: watching how low it will go after reaching $4.87 yesterday.*


*

just watching or planning to buy?!*


----------



## Toronto.gal

Planning to buy, if it reaches my price & it's getting closer.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> *gibor/newbie:* wow, IDF soldiers & Russian lieutenants? Then this market thing should be a piece of cake for you considering your previous training/experiences.
> 
> Lama lo indeed [for whatever]  & shabbat shalom soon to both.





gibor said:


> Shalom haver
> I came to Israel I was almost 24, started to serve when I was 25...it's kinda to much to serve until 28 . And when I came to Israel I had already 2nd degree and used to be leitenant of the Soviet Army
> So, to you question , I served 1 year in pikud darom and than I worked in police for about 8years in investigations and later MAZAP (FIS), so I shouldn't do miluim...
> 
> "קורא לעצמך גיבור"
> Lama lo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S dont pay attn to the noise on the other thread T.Gal
> u r right it is better to ignore the noise.
> What about you?! Kama zman ata v Kanada?





Toronto.gal said:


> Planning to buy, if it reaches my price & it's getting closer.





gibor said:


> just watching or planning to buy?!


Chaver Vechavera 
Shabat shalom Lachem ve lechol hamispacha.
no time today to talk though


Gibor
any nimtza be canada 15 shanim

Meanien oti et Hamekomot she ata aita.
any shaiachty le sayeret .
haiom any lo iachol larutz bichlal .
Lo iadaty She ata Russi.
Lehitrahot.


----------



## gibor365

newbie said:


> Chaver Vechavera
> Shabat shalom Lachem ve lechol hamispacha.
> no time today to talk though
> 
> 
> Gibor
> any nimtza be canada 15 shanim
> 
> Meanien oti et Hamekomot she ata aita.
> any shaiachty le sayeret .
> haiom any lo iachol larutz bichlal .
> Lo iadaty She ata Russi.
> Lehitrahot.


Ani 12 shana v Kanada... haiti be harbe mokomot shonim  dereh ha gav hithalti lesaket hockey go  zje sababa 
Ma jeda shelha? 
Shabat shalom


----------



## Causalien

Reduced TSLA holding back to 20% of the original stake.


----------



## newbie

gibor said:


> Ani 12 shana v Kanada... haiti be harbe mokomot shonim  dereh ha gav hithalti lesaket hockey go zje sababa
> Ma jeda shelha?
> Shabat shalom


ata mesachek hockey?
Yehudim lo iecholim lesachek et Hamischak haze.
Banu Mihamidbar 
Ma kara lekadur regel?
batuauch she ata ohev kadur regel ,lo?
Bechol mikre ,ulai ani lo nachon.
Shabat Shalom vehim yesh lecha mispacha , lamispacha gam ken.
SABABA


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anglais ou Français s'il vous plaît; ani lo fluent in ivrit.  Todah rabah. 

*Gibor:* in the end, my BBD.B order did not fill. At any rate, I would have cancelled given the Fitch downgrades + weekend; it can wait.

Not buying anything today, just reading.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Anglais ou Français s'il vous plaît; ani lo fluent in ivrit.  Todah rabah.
> 
> *Gibor:* in the end, my BBD.B order did not fill. At any rate, I would have cancelled given the Fitch downgrades + weekend; it can wait.
> 
> Not buying anything today, just reading.


Chamudah
we r just doing small talk.
if i say something that is relevant i will say in english o.k.?


----------



## PMREdmonton

This week I bought:

ACI (Arch Coal)

HL (Hecla mining)

G (Goldcorp)

Sold a covered call on MSFT at $30 for April.


----------



## stephenheath

*TFSA season*

Buy and hold TFSA time, 25+ year timeline in there.

For my wife I bought 220 ERF @ 23.53.

For myself, I bought 175 CHX @ 13.65 and 150 DH @ 17.80.

For the tax-deductible borrow to use dividends to pay non-deductible debt semi-smith maneouver thing I'm going to back up on energy. Probably around 5k each of ERF, FRU, PGF, PKI, TBE and ZAR... these specific companies since it needs dividends to work, and energy because my overall portfolio allocation needs it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

TLM - nanosecond trades.  [XOM missed].


----------



## Andre112

what's everyone's opinion on natural gas? e.g. HNU


----------



## ddkay

Don't touch it yet


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> TLM - nanosecond trades.  [XOM missed].


did u buy it at todays lows?

window dressing is over for the month


----------



## newbi

just wondering about you guys opinion on amazon, dropped almost 10% today, i like their online shop as it's been expanding and i see it taking ebay's share of market. i also like their cloud based solutions, seems to be one of the leader providers.


----------



## jcgd

The only things I have against Amazon:
- I can't sell anything on Amazon
- Super thin margins and added taxes could hurt margins more
- Ebay has PayPal (which I think will overtake the eBay marketplace eventually)
- Amazon is extremely expensive (not the stock price, but P/E, etc.)


----------



## gibor365

Reading your posts I see that I'm very old-fashioned  I don't use Facebook, I don't buy stuff on Amazon, from all Apple products I have one of the oldest version of iPod (that got for Airmiles), I don't use LinkedId or Groupon


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> Reading your posts I see that I'm very old-fashioned


You are a dinosour my friend, you should be extinct ;-)

So am I though, have dumb phone, not on facebook (have enough friends already), shop on Amazon though ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I don't use Facebook, I don't buy stuff on Amazon, from all Apple products I have one of the oldest version of iPod (that got for Airmiles), I don't use LinkedId or Groupon


We have more in common than I thought! 

But I'm very fashionable, how about you Gibor & Homerhomer?! 

*newbie:* to answer your question, yesterday I captured TLM at $11.69 [only because I looked at it at the right time, hence, it was luck].


----------



## nick24

I'm very tempted with STB.TO - finger is getting itchy and ready to pull the trigger. 
Reason - steady monthly dividend. DRiP-able

Side note - I should really be going for the buy-low-sell-high stocks, but gotta get DRiP-ing somewhere.


----------



## Toronto.gal

nick24 said:


> Reason - steady monthly dividend.


Which can change at any time [I don't follow it though].


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> But I'm very fashionable, how about you Gibor & Homerhomer?!
> 
> .


I am so on top of the latest fashion!!!!! I am like right there!!!!

Not sure why my wife and my son don't want to walk beside me at times, and tell poeple this guy is not with us


----------



## jcgd

To date I only have an iPhone, bought last march because it took my phone bill from $110 to 67 per month. I also bought a book off Amazon last year because it had the cheapest price, let alone actually had the book in stock. I have a facebook profile but I check it maybe twice per year just in case someone from high school sent me a message. Being 25 I apparently act like a grandfather with the technology. I still don't know what Linked In or Zenga or whatever or Groupon are for. I use eBay a lot.

Essentially, I use what saves me money, or makes life easier and many of these social sites I find to be more trouble than picking up the phone. Facebook I don't really get, but millions of people seem to enjoy it so I try to keep tabs so I don't miss out.


----------



## nick24

Toronto.gal said:


> Which can change at any time [I don't follow it though].


As with any dividend paying stock...


----------



## Toronto.gal

You're right nick, though more so with those with higher yield.

Anyway, my point had just been that dividend alone should not be the reason for buying, which is what you said.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> I am so on top of the latest fashion!!!!! I am like right there!!!!


 I'd tell that my fashion is a lttle bit different from general one 



> Not sure why my wife and my son don't want to walk beside me at times, and tell poeple this guy is not with us


He-he ... This is exactly about our family 

Actually I forgot! Yes! I used Amazon 1 time , I bought one book on Amazon before travelling to France (something like "Backroads France") and I used eBay 1 time! i bought battary to my home phone 

On other hand we spend tens of thousands every year on sport/recreation, travelling to other countries and .... yummy food


----------



## gibor365

nick24 said:


> I'm very tempted with STB.TO - finger is getting itchy and ready to pull the trigger.
> Reason - steady monthly dividend. DRiP-able
> 
> Side note - I should really be going for the buy-low-sell-high stocks, but gotta get DRiP-ing somewhere.


Those guys don't decrease, but also don't increase dividends... interesting that they also interlisted on NYSE


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> We have more in common than I thought!
> 
> *But I'm very fashionable*, how about you Gibor & Homerhomer?!
> 
> *newbie:* to answer your question, yesterday I captured TLM at $11.69 [only because I looked at it at the right time, hence, it was luck].


Toronto gal, post pic and we shall evaluate  im sure u are though


----------



## londoncalling

gibor said:


> Those guys don't decrease, but also don't increase dividends... interesting that they also interlisted on NYSE


even more interesting is a such a low beta, a negative EPS and a ridonkulous forward p/e in the 950 range which requires a Belguyesque X4 ... The yield is super tempting and I haven't studied it other than to take a quick peak now... but with those kind of numbers I'd be scared... Would have to watch it for awhile and also see if I could rationalize potential factors affecting the stability of the dividend and share price at a micro level other than the high percentage of the yield itself... How long you been following it? Do you hold any of it already? anybody else? Aside from yield is there any other reason it is in your sights?


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> ... How long you been following it? Do you hold any of it already? anybody else? Aside from yield is there any other reason it is in your sights?


Not this one, I'm watching GH.TO for a similar reason, but their fundamentals are much better


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi said:


> Toronto gal, post pic and we shall evaluate  im sure u are though


Lol! I can tell you one thing, I don't have any bad vices; don't drink/don't smoke, but I love nice clothes & great stocks. 

Do you now understand why MFC is down btw?


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> Lol! I can tell you one thing, I don't have any bad vices; don't drink/don't smoke, but I love nice clothes & great stocks.
> 
> Do you now understand why MFC is down btw?


yes I do now, thanks so much for your links, tg!

I opted to hold on to it though, i bought mainly on the dividend and I actually bought pretty low @ 11.39 so I am actually still up 5%, it rebounded a bit the couple days after that drop as well. Hopefully it doesn't drop anymore!

I am more the mid-hold type guy (i see we have some difference  according to what i read in this thread.. lol!)

but yes definately lots more to learn for me 

PS. if u dont want to show me your great clothes/looks, i definately welcome great stocks as well... HA!


----------



## Betzy

Bought 100 TD and an April Put to insure.
Bought another 1000 UUU DCA for trading.


----------



## blin10

started small faz position, will keep adding on a way down


----------



## Eder

more BCE @ $40.10


----------



## avrex

I've done a lot of options over the last 8 months. Today, I bought my first 'weekly' option. Ya, they actually have those.

I bought 8 GRPN Feb 10th $24 Puts @ $1.55

Will the euphoria of the announcement of the Facebook IPO, take GRPN and other internet stocks even higher next week?

or will Groupon's earnings report on Wed Feb 08, bring us back to reality and take the GRPN price down a notch?

I'm hoping the latter.


----------



## Argonaut

I might get in on that trade, avrex. I'll wait until Wednesday though. Want to play purely the earnings report and not the two days before earnings.


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> more BCE @ $40.10


You are the Bell Canada poster child.

PM Sent.


----------



## Sherlock

Bought 100 of BNP.to (Bonavista Energy) for 22.75 yesterday, what do yall think about that?


----------



## Jungle

Eder said:


> more BCE @ $40.10





kaeJS said:


> You are the Bell Canada poster child.


I love my shares of BCE. It's a nice little cash machine. Would love to add but not sure at this price.


----------



## indexxx

Maybe a bushel of AAPLs... still going strong; wish I'd bought more earlier, but I still think it's good for 20% this year. 

-Anyone think I'm crazy if I plow $20,000 into it at this point hoping for continued gains? Every projection I see says it's pretty much a no-lose proposition, with estimates of $550-650 share price. I wouldn't mind pulling $4,000 or so out of a single stock for Xmas...


----------



## Spidey

Sherlock said:


> Bought 100 of BNP.to (Bonavista Energy) for 22.75 yesterday, what do yall think about that?



I've been looking extremely closely at both BNP and ERF. Both look extremely tempting and I've had to hold back my finger from clicking the "buy" button. The only thing that has been holding me back has been net insider selling in quite a large amount for both companies. The first one where I see that some insiders are starting to pick up some shares - then that's the one I'm in.


----------



## gibor365

Spidey said:


> I've been looking extremely closely at both BNP and ERF. Both look extremely tempting and I've had to hold back my finger from clicking the "buy" button. The only thing that has been holding me back has been net insider selling in quite a large amount for both companies. The first one where I see that some insiders are starting to pick up some shares - then that's the one I'm in.


Just wondering why do you need BNP? Do you belive they have a ood chance to grow? Huge Payout ratio, high P/E, they constantly reducing dividends. Yield not so huge 6.5%. T.N or MO gives you almost the same yield and will grow div every year.
And if I'd like to take risk, I'd buy AGNC with 20% yield


----------



## Spidey

gibor said:


> Just wondering why do you need BNP? Do you belive they have a ood chance to grow? Huge Payout ratio, high P/E, they constantly reducing dividends. Yield not so huge 6.5%. T.N or MO gives you almost the same yield and will grow div every year.
> And if I'd like to take risk, I'd buy AGNC with 20% yield


I buy dividend stocks in my non-registered account so I usually choose Canadian stocks for the dividend tax credit. 

The interest for BNP is partly piqued by analyst recommendations. Highly recommended on Stockchase and TD's a consensus of a "buy" on TDs site (with 2 "strong buys"). I view a 6.5% yield as huge. (Any higher and I view as a warning sign.) Dividend coverage a little stretched but P/CF of 6.6X is better than the industry average of 10.1X. P/B is better than the industry average. But as you say, it isn't perfect and that's why at this point, it's just on my watchlist. 

AGNC looks interesting but sounds like a very complex entity. Apparently doesn't own real estate but owns mortgage-backed securities.


----------



## PMREdmonton

Spidey said:


> I buy dividend stocks in my non-registered account so I usually choose Canadian stocks for the dividend tax credit.
> 
> The interest for BNP is partly piqued by analyst recommendations. Highly recommended on Stockchase and TD's a consensus of a "buy" on TDs site (with 2 "strong buys"). I view a 6.5% yield as huge. (Any higher and I view as a warning sign.) Dividend coverage a little stretched but P/CF of 6.6X is better than the industry average of 10.1X. P/B is better than the industry average. But as you say, it isn't perfect and that's why at this point, it's just on my watchlist.
> 
> AGNC looks interesting but sounds like a very complex entity. Apparently doesn't own real estate but owns mortgage-backed securities.


AGNC buys federal government backed mortgage-backed securities. To buy the securities they borrow in the short-term market which usually charges much lower interest rates. Then they juice earnings by using leverage.

Such companies do well in low interest environments and when interest rates are falling. They do poorly when interest rates are rising.

Given the feds recent announcements you should be able to hold them for another 2.5 years before they consider raising rates. I would get out of them in early 2014 to avoid the stampede out of them towards the end of the year which is a potential risk.


----------



## PMREdmonton

KaeJS said:


> Yes, go my fellow CMF friends.
> 
> Buy TA.


The thing I do not like about TA is their Free Cash Flow does not cover their dividend. There have been recent years when they were FCF negative.

Also if you look at their revenues they have had a general pattern of decline over the last few years although that seems to have picked up a bit this year.

I think Roger Conrad has been bearish about this one and he has a pretty good track record in this space.

I would rather go after another high yielding utility myself as I want the dividends to be well covered by FCF in any utility. I would much sooner buy a utility with a high PE but dividends well covered by FCF.

It is controversial but I know some people do like Atlantic Power (ATP) and they are in a situation where FCF covers dividends (barely) and have a high PE. I know Conrad likes this one and there numbers are supposed to improve as they go further into their recent acquisition which was completed in the last year. They are a very high yielder but the market is anxious about their ability to continue to pay so their yield is 9%.

I just checked up on them and they had a bump from when I last read about them from 13.50 to 15.00. Guess I should have bought back then but was skeptical about the high PE back then.


----------



## gibor365

Spidey said:


> I buy dividend stocks in my non-registered account so I usually choose Canadian stocks for the dividend tax credit.
> 
> The interest for BNP is partly piqued by analyst recommendations. Highly recommended on Stockchase and TD's a consensus of a "buy" on TDs site (with 2 "strong buys"). I view a 6.5% yield as huge. (Any higher and I view as a warning sign.) Dividend coverage a little stretched but P/CF of 6.6X is better than the industry average of 10.1X. P/B is better than the industry average. But as you say, it isn't perfect and that's why at this point, it's just on my watchlist.
> 
> AGNC looks interesting but sounds like a very complex entity. Apparently doesn't own real estate but owns mortgage-backed securities.


On Canadian side in oil/energy sector I like LNV (was holding and sold for a gain) and EGL.UN (hold it now) - high yield and no debt. Also AVF might be interesting....even though I don't like buying dividend stocks who decresed their dividends in past.


----------



## gibor365

btw, what do you think about income funds, like CUS or CFN? Juicy dividend, low payout ratio, low p/e and low beta...
Lasr Frid I maxed my TFSA and also think about buyin Can equities with good dividends


----------



## londoncalling

CUS has a P/CF of over 40 and P/B over 6! Way overpriced IMO... I own CHE.UN which is a much better stock for industrial products. In fact it is my largest holding. Higher yield 7.7 vs 7.2, CHE's EPS covers dividend where CUS doesn't. Lower F/PE, lower P/B, lower P/S... For the reasons stated above I would not hold CUS. It may be a good stock as I haven't researched it in great detail but in comparison to CHE.UN for me it is a no brainer.


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> CUS has a P/CF of over 40 and P/B over 6! Way overpriced IMO... I own CHE.UN which is a much better stock for industrial products. In fact it is my largest holding. Higher yield 7.7 vs 7.2, CHE's EPS covers dividend where CUS doesn't. Lower F/PE, lower P/B, lower P/S... For the reasons stated above I would not hold CUS. It may be a good stock as I haven't researched it in great detail but in comparison to CHE.UN for me it is a no brainer.


Just wondering where you are taking those numbers from?
As per TDW, CUS has much better P/E , Payout ratio and P/B =1, dividend a little bit lower, but they give 5% DRIP discount.
CUS
Beta	0.52
EPS	$2.06
Book Value	$7.56
Dividend Yield	7.27%
P/E	3.7x
Div/Share	$0.55
Price/Sales (FYR)	2.2
P/Cash Flow (TTM)	21.0x

CHE
Beta	0.71
EPS	$2.12
Book Value	$6.25
Dividend Yield	7.68%
P/E	7.4x
Div/Share	$1.20
Price/Sales (FYR)	0.7
P/Cash Flow (TTM)	13.4x


----------



## londoncalling

I must apologize my numbers are skewed. They are from the G & M... 

Tmx is more in line with your numbers. As is Thomson Reuters.

http://tmx.quotemedia.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=CUS

http://tmx.quotemedia.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=CHE.UN

I should know better than to trust those numbers. I never use it for my own analysis. 

I still would be concerned with CUS in regards to its financial strength, ROA, ROI over the past 5 years has been poor to say the least. I have moved this stock from a don't buy to a wait and see.

I have looked at several sites now and have been getting inconsistent numbers for example I am unable to find CUS with a P/E of 3.7 and CHE P/CF is in the 6 range on most sites. I guess this raises the question of who's numbers to trust. I usually use tmx or thomson for an initial screen then crunch the numbers myself using sedar or the company web site. What do others do? How do we know what to use?


----------



## CITY_LOVER

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right (best) thread or not, but I have a scenario that I'm really curious about regarding the trading of a US-based company's stock in my TFSA account (I'm a Canadian citizen living in Toronto).

I have become very interested in buying and selling only one company's stock in an attempt to gain 1% or better with each trade. The result of this is that I'm a frequent trader of a single company's shares (that trades on the NYSE). I hold the stock anywhere from as little as one day to perhaps seven business days.

My idea/attempt here is to lock in as many 1%+ gains as I can (instead of waiting for big jumps which are few and far between), so that over a course of say one year, I can hopefully see overall gains of 30%+ from the amount I initially start out with. Since I follow this company and its industry, I have a better understanding of what may happen than merely hoping that the 50-50 chance of the stock going up or down will somehow allow me to lock smart gains (I'm not that naive).

I'm curious about the tax implications I may have with this strategy, if any. I'm at arm's length with this company (although I used to work for them upto Feb 2011 and only started my trading in Oct 2011) and definitely own less than 10% of the total outstanding shares of the company.

What if I was lucky and was able to make tens of thousands of dollars per year by this method - to the point that it eventually would exceed my normal salary? This trading is done on the 'side' (it's not my normal business as I'm a salaried accounting professional).

Would the CRA consider the gains of a US traded company's stocks in a TFSA account of a Canadian citizen at arm's length (with frequent trading and holds for very short durations) capital gains or normal/business income? (The tax rates for me would be 23% and 46% respectively.) Or would I be able to lock in the gains completely tax free?

This is being asked in the context of the CRA's rules for TFSA as of today!

Thanks in advance for assistance.


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> I have looked at several sites now and have been getting inconsistent numbers for example I am unable to find CUS with a P/E of 3.7 and CHE P/CF is in the 6 range on most sites. I guess this raises the question of who's numbers to trust. I usually use tmx or thomson for an initial screen then crunch the numbers myself using sedar or the company web site. What do others do? How do we know what to use?


You're right that numbers completely different from site to site. 
If numbers for CUS on TDW looks good, on TMX:
EPS = -1.17 and P/E = 29 (how it can be 29 if EPS is negative)....
On company website I found only that their payout ratio 70 and something %.
Something fishy is here... I've seen such discrepancies with too much companies.
I have more and more impression that those numbers are BS... and how is written in book which I'm reading "only dividends don't lie"...


----------



## Spidey

gibor said:


> btw, what do you think about income funds, like CUS or CFN? Juicy dividend, low payout ratio, low p/e and low beta...
> Lasr Frid I maxed my TFSA and also think about buyin Can equities with good dividends


They both look interesting. D/E looks on the high side for CUS. G&M shows earnings of 0.33 while TD shows earnings of $2.06 - This kind of stuff drives me crazy as well. There must be a difference between the way the 2 sites calculate earnings.

CUS has had net insider-selling but recent insider-buying. I view the recent activity as the most important. 

Regarding CFN, for a 4.8% dividend I think I'd rather go with one of the big banks. (BMO currently pays the same amount.)

CHE.UN also looks interesting and has had fairly significant insider buying. Looks like good dividend coverage. 

I'll be checking out both CUS and CHE.UN. further.


----------



## Eder

Just started a position in Cargojet CJT.


----------



## gibor365

Spidey said:


> I'll be checking out both CUS and CHE.UN. further.


Data for CHE looks more consistent on all sites  btw, vectorvest also give buy rating to CHE and hold to CUS. Dividends also look pretty secure.

Also, for dividend income, take a look at LIQ.TO, nice dividends, DRIP discount and people of West won't stop drinking


----------



## dogcom

TA has worked for me so I tossed it in the ditch today because I won't be around during trading for the next few days so I take my profit today. Overall I am not seeing anything I want to own right now so I will hold my XTR as I have done since early summer and wait until something comes up.

Looking at LIQ if I owned it like I have in the past I might let my profits run but I wouldn't buy it now at these overbought levels. Buying now you may be in for a sizable drop as the games of trading go on. It seems like everything is overbought or starting to drop from overbought levels at this time so for me I am waiting for a better setup to start purchasing again.


----------



## KaeJS

Made stupid bet on MFC today.

Bought 100 @ 12.28 for kicks.

Nothing like buying the most shorted stock on the TSX, eh?


----------



## Jesse

Especially considering that you were shorting SLF last week.


----------



## KaeJS

Yeah. Dumb move.

I thought I might be able to catch it on a run back to $12.75

If it pops a little bit tomorrow, I will probably sell.


----------



## londoncalling

gibor said:


> Data for CHE looks more consistent on all sites  btw, vectorvest also give buy rating to CHE and hold to CUS. Dividends also look pretty secure.
> 
> Also, for dividend income, take a look at LIQ.TO, nice dividends, DRIP discount and people of West won't stop drinking


I picked up LIQ back at the start of Dec... Up over 8.25% and monthly div's to boot...  I got beat up on another forum for this purchase. Considered holding it till I get a 10% CG gain after my scolding but now I am thinking of holding till I find a better replacement for my discretionary consumer spending stock.... Not that booze is ever cut from discretionary income in bad times or good... Westerners love to drink.


----------



## PMREdmonton

Bought about 900 shares of CJES between Friday and today. This is an oil services stock from Houston with about 200% revenue expansion yoy, 100% income expension yoy, PE 6.8, forward PE 4, down about 50% since IPO in the summer, no debt, EV/EBITDA of 3.

The stock has bottomed out and now has begun to rise. As it is very heavily shorted due to the false idea they are in natural gas fracking (they can do either but are 80% into oil and liquid plays) which may be declining in rig activity. Now that they have sprung there is more and more interest in value investor space I think shorts are going to have to start to cover and this could lead to a quick double which will bring them back in line with competitors in their business on a valuation basis for EBITDA and PE that have more debt and less earnings growth.


----------



## hboy43

indexxx said:


> Maybe a bushel of AAPLs... still going strong; wish I'd bought more earlier, but I still think it's good for 20% this year.
> 
> -Anyone think I'm crazy if I plow $20,000 into it at this point hoping for continued gains? Every projection I see says it's pretty much a no-lose proposition, with estimates of $550-650 share price. I wouldn't mind pulling $4,000 or so out of a single stock for Xmas...


I am sure lots of people thought Nortel was a no lose proposition back in the day, or RIM more recently.

I don't buy this stuff cuz I don't understand it. Oh, I could understand it from a technical perspective if I chose to, I am a B. Eng. by training. What I don't understand is why people have to buy this stuff, and why they decide to not buy it one day. I think it most resembles the fashion industry. I usually wear filthy jeans and stained shirts.

hboy43


----------



## Causalien

I think Jobs said this and this is a major factor in how I look at tech to see potential. Every piece of technology eventually becomes a fashion accessory.


----------



## jcgd

With Apple I still see a parabolic curve in their earnings. I thinks it cheap enough that it will form a S curve without crashing a lot so as soon as Apple's performance acts like it is being priced I would get out.


----------



## Ethan

Bought 30 more shares of CNR. Slowly building my way up to 100 shares.


----------



## ddkay

Starting a position in National Bank of Greece (ADR) (NYSE:NBG) tomorrow, up 120% YTD, I like the way recapitalization talks are going.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 CNR @ 77.32


----------



## stephenheath

Finished up my long term energy buy and holding for the cash account (25+ year hold horizon) with

250 FRU @ 20.85
350 PKI @ 13.70
670 HEE @ 7.79

And decided to gamble with some leftover RRSP cash on a "hot stock tip" from a coworker with just a tiny 

500 OK.V @ 1.77

(NOTE: Hot stock tip is in quotes because I'm treating this like a lotto ticket, expecting it to go to zero but pleasantly surprised if I get a free play, and actually winning will be incredible. My coworker has been following it for a few years and is hoping it will be bought sometime this year. Even if not, if it pops up to 2.50 or so I might bail).


----------



## Sagetology

I'm new here, so this post may be a bit delayed. However, I bought shares in Tesla Motors (TSLA) on Tuesday in anticipation of the unveiling of Model X. 

I'm up roughly 2% thus far. I'm expecting to sell on Friday with higher returns from buzz/hype.


----------



## jcgd

I doubled up on my Visa (V) this morning as an earning play. My long position was up around 10% and earnings went really well so I might sell half again tomorrow for (fingers crossed) ~4% gain.


----------



## Eder

500 BCE @ $39.97 
300 Finning @ $27.01


----------



## donald

I'm going to add to my apple,i hold 25 shares and i think im going to double up my book vaule which will be about 18 shares.....i just can'y see this being a bad play,maybe i'll get hurt but i think risk is in it's favour,just going to watch what it does in the next few market days.I don't want to drink the wrong koolaid but i cant see how any trader would even want to short this....is this proper thinking?


----------



## blin10

donald said:


> I'm going to add to my apple,i hold 25 shares and i think im going to double up my book vaule which will be about 18 shares.....i just can'y see this being a bad play,maybe i'll get hurt but i think risk is in it's favour,just going to watch what it does in the next few market days.I don't want to drink the wrong koolaid but i cant see how any trader would even want to short this....is this proper thinking?


it's not the apple you have to worry about it's the market overall, if NASDAQ takes a nose dive it will take every company with it including apple


----------



## gibor365

blin10 said:


> it's not the apple you have to worry about it's the market overall, if NASDAQ takes a nose dive it will take every company with it including apple


and than it will be a great time to buy AAPL


----------



## donald

That is my main concern but look where the economy was late last year?(it was more risky going long pre christmas?)europe is softening-usa(most agree)are miles ahead than where it was pre christmas-tons of corporate dropping blackberry-pre dividend days still,excitement building on the up and comming ipad/iphone 5/tv....and corporate america is latching on,even the "hot"buffalo wild wings restaurant which spiked 17%+ yesterday is taking about a trend in the restaurant business where there will be ipad tablets replacing menu(maybe not new news).....stock reminds me of tiger woods in his hay day teeing it up in the master......i could be so wrong but i can't build a case against it(sure there is thou)


----------



## GOB

There really is no legitimate case against it other than:

- Android phones sell in large numbers (despite Apple reaping 80% of the industry profit)
- The price is too high (despite valuation being near an all-time low)
- They can't grow forever (what kind of reason is that?! That applies to any investment)
- No dividend (almost treating the fact they have $100B cash as a bad thing...)
- SJ is dead (could have an impact, but it will be many years down the road)

If your long case is stronger than that, then you should get in. I am long and holding.


----------



## gibor365

Averaged down on PEP below $64


----------



## zylon

Bought BMO Junior Gold ZJG

and 4th tranche Baytex Energy BTE

My average cost on BTE 48.60


----------



## PMREdmonton

Bought:

300 shares CSX (US railway)

300 OSG (overseas shipping) just prior to the dividend suspension (ughh!)

300 VE (play on water)

1000 FTR (Frontier Communications) - high dividend play on non-wireless rural telecom provider after the fallback. Risky, may have to cut dividend but this is already priced in the stock.


----------



## Spidey

Bought a couple of hundred shares of VUS. Basically just a rebalancing move to try to get my US holdings closer to target.


----------



## Eder

I bought 200 BCE, 500 Telus & 200 BMO since all were on sale today.


----------



## Sherlock

zylon said:


> Bought BMO Junior Gold ZJG


I was trying to buy it today too but my limit of 18.60 was never met. Previously I had bought it for just under $17 and sold it a few days ago for 20.12. This one goes up and down a lot, great for swing trading.


----------



## zylon

*i got me edumication oot behind the barn*










I bought this bond in my *Practice Account* just to see what actually happens in real time, because it makes no sense to me.

My cost for 5k par value is (104.3598*50) = 5,217.99

In one year I get back 5,000 plus 4.854% interest = 5,242.70

A profit of *24.71* who-hoo!
which I suppose is where they get the annual yield of 0.452% ?

Why would anyone do this? What am I missing?


----------



## HaroldCrump

zylon said:


> Why would anyone do this? What am I missing?


This is an AA rated bond with short maturity (1 year).
What more are you expecting?
I think a yield of 0.45% is about right for a bond of this type.

As for why would anybody do it - it depends on the investment goals.
Safety of capital, asset allocation, maybe a hedge for a bet in the other direction, etc.


----------



## zylon

HaroldCrump said:


> What more are you expecting?
> I think a yield of 0.45% is about right for a bond of this type.


Thanks for the reply ... no need to get snippy, eh?

So, I'm *not* missing anything then. I can get over 1% pretty well anywhere, CDIC insured.


----------



## OptsyEagle

zylon said:


> Thanks for the reply ... no need to get snippy, eh?
> 
> So, I'm *not* missing anything then. I can get over 1% pretty well anywhere, CDIC insured.


Not with over $100,000 you can. Take a look at where you might park $100,000,000 and you might start to see the answer to your question.

By the way, the last answer did not sound snippy to me.


----------



## zylon

OptsyEagle said:


> Not with over $100,000 you can.


Yes, but my question was for $5,000 not $100k



> By the way, the last answer did not sound snippy to me.


It did to me, and it explains why newbies are afraid to ask questions here; they don't want to get their heads snapped off just for asking a question.


----------



## humble_pie

it is the right return for a gilt-edged bond, i imagine the canadas are even worse.

who'd buy ? not retail investors but pension funds & other tax-free institutional funds vacuum up these things every month. It's very safe harbour for their cash.

there is a small school of thought out there that says the abnormal inversion between interest rates & dividends cannot persist forever. Either rates have to come up (major key) or dividend rates have to come down (minor key.)

so it's worth keeping the minor key in the back of one's mind imho.

_(carverman dialogue) 

P: does not sound snippy to me.
Z: does so.
H: does not.
Z: does so.
P: where do we have these newbies who are shy & timid lol.
Z: you may have a good point, i just remembered that lately i was complaining about a pushy newbie who was a troll ..._


----------



## Spidey

Just to add my 2 cents regarding the "snippy" issue. One thing lacking in written communication is the facial expression, tone, etc. I know I've been both misinterpreted and have also misinterpreted others when no harm was intended. It has lead me to be more careful and occasionally throw in a wink or smile when I think something may be misinterpreted. Generally, unless something is obviously aggressive I give the person the benefit of the doubt. I would have simply read Harold's comment as a question.


----------



## Eder

I imagine someone buying $1 million would be able to lower the juice to very little on that bond.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Wo, I had no idea my harmless little comment generated this much analysis.
I wasn't being snippy.
And I was almost certain that Zylon has been around the block enough to know that there was nothing wrong with the bond quote or the yield numbers.

My comment was more rhetorical - i.e. in such a low interest rate environment, what more can one expect from a AA rated, short maturity bond issued by one of the largest and safest financial institutions in the country (and perhaps the world).

Had this poster been a true newbie and had displayed any lack of understanding of how bond ratings and yields work, I would have perhaps written a more verbose and explanatory reponse.


----------



## financialnoob

I really found nothing wrong with Harold's comment. Look, we can all find something to be offended about in pretty much anything and we can all cry about it if we want. For example, imagine if someone HAD purchased the product zylon brought up. Then I think they'd feel even more offended by this remark:



zylon said:


> Why would anyone do this? What am I missing?


Again, I didn't find anything wrong with it, but sometimes people misunderstand or misinterpret or see things that aren't there or take things more personally than they should. 

What was said:



HaroldCrump said:


> What more are you expecting?


What was interpreted:










The above is meant to be an attempt at humour. Please don't use it as an example of why noobs are afraid to post, or take it to the extreme level of saying "heads snapped off just for asking a question," or similar ridiculous hyperbole.


----------



## stephenheath

Aside from all the emoness, this newbie will go ahead and ask his question and not worry about getting his head snapped off 

Looking at the original quote it looks like TD offered it for 4.854% originally but since then other people have bought it and are offering it at such a price that they get to keep the majority of the return (4.4%) and just leave that last little bit on the table. Would that be because the bond was originally a 10 year bond and they're keeping 9/10ths of the return if they sell it, or is it a one year bond, but the people who have it are just putting out an "Ask" price as high as they can get?


----------



## HaroldCrump

stephenheath said:


> Looking at the original quote it looks like TD offered it for 4.854% originally but since then other people have bought it and are offering it at such a price that they get to keep the majority of the return (4.4%) and just leave that last little bit on the table.


TD (the issuer) is no longer in the picture.
They already got the funds in return for issuing the bond.
It is now just trading between investors in the secondary market, and that is where this quote is from.
Because highly rated bonds are so much in demand, it has pushed the prices up (the ask price, that is).
Price and yield are inversely related, therefore the yield is so low now.



> Would that be because the bond was originally a 10 year bond and they're keeping 9/10ths of the return if they sell it, or is it a one year bond, but the people who have it are just putting out an "Ask" price as high as they can get?


It doesn't matter any more.
What matters is the term left to maturity, which is 1 year in this case.
The YTM (yield to maturity) is what matters at the end of the day.

http://www.investopedia.com/university/bonds/#axzz1mBkhcPv6


----------



## Dibs

I opened a position in Saputo (SAP.TO) at 40.90. 

I like the company since it operates on several countries and has several brands that I personally recognize. I've _read _that the management is doing a good job running the company. The company has a decent return on equity and steady earnings growth through acquisitions. I like the dividend (~1.8%) as well as its growth and payout ratio (0.31). The stock is down from a high of around $47 last July. 

Concerns that I have considered: There is a declining spread between the price of cheese and the cost of the milk used to produce it, which will hurt profitability. It's also worth thinking about whether or not the company can continue to grow through acquisitions. 

I am looking to buy more if it drops to $39.


----------



## Toronto.gal

CNQ [for short-term].


----------



## Andrej

Xrx
tri
g


----------



## newbie

alright 
bought GBG today
10k shares at .90
hey humble u want to see my purchase?
how about my bank acct also?
nah don't think so .
courtesy of Toronto.gal.
lets see what happens.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> CNQ [for short-term].


TLM ain't that bad right?
all that oil around it helps right?
Behatzlacha


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> CNQ [for short-term].


Did you sell already?


----------



## gibor365

5:30 PM Goldcorp (GG): Q4 EPS of $0.66 beats by $0.06. Revenue of $1.5B (+13.6% Y/Y) beats by $10M. Shares +1.7% AH.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> Did you sell already?


Why? 

I sold a % as the shares rose higher than I had expected. I'll sell the rest when it recovers what it lost in recent days, at around $40+ [will average down if necessary and probably they will drop more given what happened].

*newbie:* now I know why GBG went down today. GLTY.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Why?
> 
> I sold a % as the shares rose higher than I had expected. I'll sell the rest when it recovers what it lost in recent days, at around $40+ [will average down if necessary and probably they will drop more given what happened].
> 
> *newbie:* now I know why GBG went down today. GLTY.


lol
last low was what, 88 cents?
I had to buy on the ask .
the bid did not move at all 
if u wanted it today there was no option.
it will probably crash tomorrow lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbie said:


> the bid did not move at all


LOL, that happened to me today with UUU; it just would not budge & ended up cancelling my order as I did not want partial fills [this was a few minutes before markets closed]. Let it go down another .10 cents, then I'm in, again!.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> LOL, that happened to me today with UUU; it just would not budge & ended up cancelling my order as I did not want partial fills [this was a few minutes before markets closed]. Let it go down another .10 cents, then I'm in, again!.


what price are u looking at UUU?
1.12?
GBG is at 3 year lows .it can only crash from here
u could have made a hefty 10 cents today lol


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> 5:30 PM Goldcorp (GG): Q4 EPS of $0.66 beats by $0.06. Revenue of $1.5B (+13.6% Y/Y) beats by $10M. Shares +1.7% AH.


FFFF

Sold too early. 

But it's okay. I avoided risk. 

But still... ffffff


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> FFFF
> 
> Sold too early.
> 
> But it's okay. I avoided risk.
> 
> But still... ffffff


If you want to avoid risk -> don't buy


----------



## Toronto.gal

*KaeJS:* well, I didn't want to upset you more than you already are, but....did you know G was releasing earnings today? If so, did you really think they were going to miss. 

"Venizelos told reporters late on Wednesday that the cabinet had decided how to plug a 325-million euro gap in the 3.3-billion euros of extra budget savings this year which the EU and IMF are demanding in return for the 130-billion euro rescue". 

Belguy should be happy about this.


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbie said:


> what price are u looking at UUU? 1.12?


Where are you getting $1.12 from? I tried for $2.71, but nothing happened, until I cancelled my order that is. 

I don't laugh at .10 cents profit, especially not when you have enough shares [sorry, I misunderstood; you meant .10 cents overall, lol].


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> *KaeJS:* well, I didn't want to upset you more than you already are, but....did you know G was releasing earnings today? If so, did you really think they were going to miss.


No, I didn't think they would miss. But I just didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## newbie

Toronto.gal said:


> Where are you getting $1.12 from? I tried for $2.71, but nothing happened, until I cancelled my order that is.
> 
> I don't laugh at .10 cents profit, especially not when you have enough shares [sorry, I misunderstood; you meant .10 cents overall, lol].


my mistake .
i was looking at WPX chart.
so u want in at 2.6 level?


----------



## newbie

KaeJS said:


> FFFF
> 
> Sold too early.
> 
> But it's okay. I avoided risk.
> 
> But still... ffffff


u beat urself for nothing man.
still trying to figure you out.
u want volatility trade 2x 3x etfs .
u better be good at that .
ur 50 cents or 1 dollar can be gained or lost in a few seconds .
u trade right u made ur day with one shot.
call it gambling if u want , but it ain't gambling.
if someone calls trading those ETFS GAMBLING, imagine trading Futures like i do.
ur trading on a highly volatile environment.
anyway 
GL


----------



## newbie

gibor said:


> If you want to avoid risk -> don't buy


no risk bill

just joking boys


----------



## amps

Bought TVIX @ 17.16 yesterday betting on increased volatility. Too many people are sitting and waiting for something to happen and I figured sooner or later people would start getting itchy fingers.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> No, I didn't think they would miss. But I just didn't want to take the chance.


I just hold G that I bought at $45's. I think this is cheap price for G and strongly beleive it will reach $50+ sooner or later. not this month, than next, not next - then next quarter... I'm not in harry...and for time being G with it tiny monthly dividends will cover commissions


----------



## gibor365

Generally I'm disappointment of NA markets today..

After Asian markets had 3 day gains and yesterday they were more than 2% up, and futures were 70+ up...I expected triple digit gain, but we got practically triple digit drop DOW


----------



## KaeJS

Looks like I made the right choice on selling G.TO yesterday.

*humble_pie*, I made this trade for you this morning:

Bought 700 MT at 20.52
Sold 700 MT at 20.55


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> No, I didn't think they would miss. But I just didn't want to take the chance.


And you had been right to think that way because miss or not, stock could have still dropped. TLM missed and look what a day it had yesterday [apologies for my critical comments].

ABX missed today; already down -3%.


----------



## sensfan15

Goldcorp up nicely today after Q4 reports.


----------



## Toronto.gal

So is ABX if you consider today's low.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Looks like I made the right choice on selling G.TO yesterday.


Why?  It has a good run up today....


----------



## Toronto.gal

Take a look at the chart; didn't start that way.

The fact is that the first few minutes of trading, prices are all over the place before they settle down.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> Why?  It has a good run up today....


Yeah, this morning, it "looked" like I made the right choice. 

It happens!


----------



## dogcom

Bought some K this morning and also bought another RIM job for another round of fun. For some reason I keep making money on RIM even with that disgusting chart of the last year.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Yeah, this morning, it "looked" like I made the right choice.
> 
> It happens!


Fortunately I missed morning chart, just took a look at market close to 11am and G was nicely up


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> bought another RIM job for *another round of fun.* For some reason I keep making money on RIM even with that disgusting chart of the last year.


 I traded it yesterday. You and I are incorregible optimists.  [I know many are calling us something else].


----------



## dogcom

I could be wrong T.gal but it looks like RIM may be bumping along the bottom and that is why I pulled the trigger again. I think if anything we have been making money by picking up the change people drop every time the stock hits a bottom.


----------



## avrex

I'm probably the only immature person here giggling at dogcom's repeated 
South Parkesque double entendres

Thanks for making me laugh, dogcom.


----------



## Causalien

avrex. My eyes just opened to a whole new world. Time to stalk all dogcom's posts for some much needed laughter.


----------



## zylon

*oil sector*

Bought a few Enbridge (ENB.TO) $37.62

It's still way pricey, but when you watch something long enough, eventually you HAVE to have some 

A service I follow put out a "take profits" advisory on the commodity itself, so caution in the sector is warranted.

ADDED: "_take profits_" is not code for "_bury this puppy - it's dead_".

Here's a bullish view: "_Oil Poised For Upside Move_"
http://www.zentrader.ca/blog/?p=10961


----------



## dogcom

Your welcome avrex, I know its a bad joke but I just can't help myself.


----------



## PharmD

Picked up some Fairfax Financial (FFH) in today's sharp decline. Their hedging cost them money in the short term, but I'm willing to see it play out going forward. Most likely a long-term buy (10+ years).


----------



## newbi

dogcom said:


> Your welcome avrex, I know its a bad joke but I just can't help myself.


poor t.gal seems so innocent...! i think i will seriously look at RIM jobs too, those rides look ridiculously adventurous.


----------



## zylon

poor
t.gal
innocent

Which word does not belong in this group?


----------



## Betzy

Toronto.gal said:


> I traded it yesterday. You and I are incorregible optimists.  [I know many are calling us something else].


I wonder if the folks who bought Apple back when it was near bankruptcy were labeled "incorregible optimists"?? I hold 200 shares of Rim at an dca of 18$. If only that crystal ball was working in 5yrs Apple $350(with one split and paying 3%Div)
Rim $167 still no div.


----------



## webber22

FYI - TSX is closed on Monday, NYSE is also closed Monday for Washington’s Birthday


----------



## Causalien

Betzy said:


> I wonder if the folks who bought Apple back when it was near bankruptcy were labeled "incorregible optimists"?? I hold 200 shares of Rim at an dca of 18$. If only that crystal ball was working in 5yrs Apple $350(with one split and paying 3%Div)
> Rim $167 still no div.


Well, the apple stock didn't rally until a bit after the first release of iPod. So it is safe to say that RIM stock won't rally until after the first release of a good product. I wait because I can usually tell when it's a good product, my network also consists mainly of early adopters. When they pick up something from RIM, I'll get my confirmation.


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi said:


> poor t.gal seems so innocent....


Yes, I am newbi.  

*Zylon:* 

*Betzy:* I too hold some RIM shares for long-term; my ACB however, is way higher than yours [though I have made up the losses with trades].

As for what adjectives were given to the early AAPL shareholders, as we say *'those who laugh last, laugh best'.*


----------



## Eder

Yesterday I added Primaris Retail REIT...I own most of the larger REITs in this sector and am still loving them.

Today I bought 1st position in Enbridge...at $37.63 I think I overpaid by $3-4...grats to the guy that sold it to me I guess.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Yesterday I added Primaris Retail REIT...I own most of the larger REITs in this sector and am still loving them.
> 
> Today I bought 1st position in Enbridge...at $37.63 I think I overpaid by $3-4...grats to the guy that sold it to me I guess.


I hold PMZ almost a year and they really had not bad run up lately....

I missed this huge drop ENB, wow it's down 4%... what happened?


----------



## Argonaut

Today I bought 120 shares of XCB @ 21.28.

Those who follow my posts may think this is outside of my style and that's true. I'm using the 25% cash and fixed portion of my allocation and finally buying my first bonds. 

Reasoning behind it is the 4.5% distribution and 3% yield to maturity besting the 1+% I'm getting in my savings account. That, and it helps to increase the maintenance excess in my margin account to protect my short options. I'm thinking investment grade corporate bonds are a decent place to be in the short term. 

I see in the fund holdings that there is a TD bond that expires in 100 years which is pretty funny.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Yesterday I added Primaris Retail REIT...I own most of the larger REITs in this sector and am still loving them.
> 
> Today I bought 1st position in Enbridge...at $37.63 I think I overpaid by $3-4...grats to the guy that sold it to me I guess.


Eder, if not secret , how many stocks do you have in your portfolios?


----------



## uptoolate

More VCE and some VTI.


----------



## humble_pie

good move argo.

always smart to increase margin by adding otherwise unmarginable savings or cash from inactive accounts. But. However. Provided. Save & except that investor has to know how to manage the margin properly. Which i'm pretty sure you can do. Unlike some.


----------



## Eder

gibor said:


> Eder, if not secret , how many stocks do you have in your portfolios?


No secret....I hold 24 stocks and 5 ETF's. 2 of my stocks make up 30% of my equity portfolio. 16 of my stocks/ETF's make up 10% of my equity portfolio.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> 2 of my stocks make up 30% of my equity portfolio.


Wow ! Isn't it too high allocation? Let me guess...one of those 2 is BCE ?

I just checked my current AA, I have: 15% in Canadian banks plus 12% in Canadian Index ETFs (that also has a big weight for Can banks).... Don't you think it's too high allocation?

On the other hand, I don't have industrials at all and just INTC (even though a big %) for IT


----------



## Causalien

I am with Eder on the asset allocation part.

TSLA at 100% invested make up 1/5 of my portfolio.


----------



## jcgd

I think you should back your best ideas. My portfolio has almost equal weighting save for a few that are light. A few are kinda fillers that I wanted in on, but held back due to various reasons.

I have equal weightings because all my picks are my favourites. If I had a really good idea I would go really heavy, up to 30% of my total or so.

I had about 40% in IBM at one point but I chickened out and sold half so I could slap it on Visa and have some cash. So far this worked out in my favour, but I like IBM as a long hold to ground my portfolio.


----------



## Argonaut

humble_pie said:


> good move argo.
> 
> always smart to increase margin by adding otherwise unmarginable savings or cash from inactive accounts. But. However. Provided. Save & except that investor has to know how to manage the margin properly. Which i'm pretty sure you can do. Unlike some.


Yeah that's the idea. I'm not actually using any margin and paying interest, but of course the broker requires margin to be tied up for short options. Don't like to have compound interest work against me.


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> I am with Eder on the asset allocation part.
> 
> TSLA at 100% invested make up 1/5 of my portfolio.


Again, I'm a newbie, but don't you think it's too risky especially when TSLA hit 52 weeks high?

I always read not to invest too much in 1 stock.....so my biggest holdings XIU - 5% and PM -4%


----------



## humble_pie

" _I'm not actually using any margin and paying interest, but of course the broker requires margin to be tied up for short options. Don't like to have compound interest work against me. _"

this is what i call managing the margin properly. A large portion of the margin amount is actually earmarked to serve in case a wild event occurs & an option gets unexpectedly assigned. This amount may not be segregated, but one could say it's cloistered.


----------



## Argonaut

humble, I assume you were holding some short options during the flash crash in May '10.. did anything happen? This is somewhat of a rhetorical question because I know you've said that you've never been assigned. But would like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## humble_pie

nothing happened to me in the flash crash of '10. I don't even remember noticing it.

actually, i don't believe i've said i've *never* been assigned. What i've said is almost never. Perhaps 2-4 times a decade. Out of a few thousand options.

i've cranked out 2 simple formulas for anayzing early assignment risk a couple times already. Avrex copied them, i remember. I don't mind cranking em out again, because every option trader should have these formulas. They're fast n easy. They reveal what could be subject to early assignment & what, although in-the-money, is still buffered by enough premium that it won't be assigned.


----------



## Causalien

gibor said:


> Again, I'm a newbie, but don't you think it's too risky especially when TSLA hit 52 weeks high?
> 
> I always read not to invest too much in 1 stock.....so my biggest holdings XIU - 5% and PM -4%


Well, with TSLA, I have a history of missing the last 4 dollars of a runup to peak. If you check this thread. I already said I reduced to 20% (of the total amount of $$$ I assigned for TSLA trades) weighting when it was at $29. 

I am only holding 20% of the entire allocation to this stock because I don't believe it should move anywhere above targeted $39 before model S ships. I am holding 20% in case I am wrong and it runs up to a proper valuation. What is a proper valuation for it? I just look at the traditional boutique auto shops with the smallest market cap as a safe estimate. 

In any case, this is the second time that I have done the same swing trade. From ~24 to 30 is the range I target currently. The second time I got lucky so I exited early because the market went full retard on news of two irrelevant executive leaving.

If Tsla breaks all time high, then I will have to think about how to readjust. Depending on whether or not the break is due to a gap, or high volume run up. Or a news event.

The money is already made and I already have a good position. The cash... well, it's there awaiting the next play.


----------



## gibor365

Causalien said:


> I am only holding 20% of the entire allocation to this stock because I don't believe it should move anywhere above targeted $39 before model S ships. I am holding 20% in case I am wrong and it runs up to a proper valuation. What is a proper valuation for it? I just look at the traditional boutique auto shops with the smallest market cap as a safe estimate.


Just wondering if you are planning to hold TSLA for a long term? imho, the higher gasoline prices, the higher TSLA


----------



## Causalien

Depends on if TSLA is the best most risky stock. If spaceX or Solar CIty IPOs. I might change to those. The most important part is that the stock have to be out of the media lime light. As long as Cramer hates it, it's a good investment for me.

SWI is looking to dethrone TSLA in my portfolio as well. So these are the targets for risky.

Of course, once Facebook IPOs. Everything will have to be evaluated. As I regard that as the bubble burst indicator.


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> i've cranked out 2 simple formulas for anayzing early assignment risk a couple times already.


For all of posterity, following is humble_pie's formula for determining risk of assignment:

_CALLS: if (stock - strike) > option bid = risk of assignment

PUTS: if (strike - stock) > option bid = risk of assignment _


----------



## humble_pie

oh, thank you harold. Thanking avrex also, who posted up these formulas in the options thread.

the formulas are valuable for all options traders except perhaps doc & cause, who already have the math embedded in their keyboard stroking fingertips.

i actually obtained them during the crash of 08/09 from a good friend who is a senior manager with a leading option house.


----------



## humble_pie

would like to mention that the formulas should really be elaborated to include looming dividend X date calculations.

ex: the counterparty doing a dividend play with a call option is going to include the amount of the dividend he will receive. So the short call deep-itm artist has to be mindful of the dividend as X date approaches.


----------



## avrex

I'm continuing to make a few speculative plays during earnings season.
On Friday, ANR was down -3.8% on the day.

I like their low price/book and price/sales ratios.
So, I made a quick purchase at Friday's closing bell.
(Actually, I sold puts.)

Let's see how the ANR earnings report looks, this coming Friday.


----------



## londoncalling

Entered a position into EGL.UN.TO at 11.15. This position was entered to add to my energy holdings and to gain access to the US market where most of its holdings are situated. The trust is exempt form the flaherty tax grab initiated lat year as it holds US assets instead of Canadian assets. I don't expect much capital gain with this one and am taking a bit of a risk as the stock does not have a long history. Furthermore if Mr. Flaherty closes that loop hole I may take a beating. If the company can improve its earnings into the + side it should help share price. I believe the dividend should be safe and bought it for the income.


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> I don't expect much capital gain with this one and am taking a bit of a risk as the stock does not have a long history. Furthermore if Mr. Flaherty closes that loop hole I may take a beating. If the company can improve its earnings into the + side it should help share price. I believe the dividend should be safe and bought it for the income.


I also didn't expect when bought about month ago... but I'm up more than 13%  just sorry that didn't buy more.... was planning to add to position on possible dip, but there wasn't any real dip...


----------



## gibor365

Today initiated a very small position in CNQ (just had some cash leftovers in one of the account). 
Also had limit buys set for CHE.UN and GBG -> but nothing got triggered.


----------



## Andre112

Placed order for 1000 WTSLA @3.38 last minute before close. Order was partial filled. My first time having partial filled order. Not sure how many I actually got.

The clothing style looks good and price is decent, and the fact that insiders bought @3.46.


----------



## Andrej

I'm not sure there's been any insider buying on WTSLA. Looks to me that on Feb 1st the company compensated it's Directors with $100,000 worth of stock. Same thing happened in 2011.


----------



## Andre112

I see. They all received a fixed amount of shares.


----------



## Betzy

Placed a buy order fro 150 FTS shares tomorrow.
Going to hold for 10+years.


----------



## KaeJS

Betzy said:


> Placed a buy order fro 150 FTS shares tomorrow.
> Going to hold for 10+years.


I bought 100 today at $32.40.

Will sell if it goes up. Will hold if it stays the same or drops.

I don't expect it to drop too much further. I wanted to get in at $32. But I've been waiting a long time. I thought it was too high at $32.80, and then it went to $34. This time, I am just buying. I don't want to see it run away again.

I liked the stock before their new acquisition. I like it even more now.


----------



## newbi

thinking of selling CSCO.. what does everyone think about NTGR and ALU?


----------



## Argonaut

Betzy said:


> Placed a buy order fro 150 FTS shares tomorrow.





KaeJS said:


> I bought 100 today at $32.40.


I'm right in between you guys at 130 shares. It's the only stock on my "would like to sell" list.


----------



## Causalien

Taking an Internet Sabbatical to enjoy life. Until next time.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good luck and thanks for letting us know Causalien.


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> I'm right in between you guys at 130 shares. It's the only stock on my "would like to sell" list.


What's your reasoning for getting rid of it?

What price are you trying to get out at?


----------



## dogcom

It might be the bid for CH Energy Group or the negative credit watch from S&P. I was also looking at purchasing but will now wait and see what happens here.

I was also looking at buying HND this morning for some fast money and then turned around for a minute and it took off like a rocket so maybe I will have to wait here as well.

Also Roll Up The RIM to Win came out a few days ago at Tim Hortons which had me wondering. Sure enough this must be the reason I am not winning with RIM because it seems I always lose when I roll up the RIM to win. I do however win a free coffee or doughnut from time to time so I think I will still hold. Everyone seems to have a bad comment and the odd good comment on this one sort of like winning that cup of coffee once in a while.http://seekingalpha.com/article/385...ectory-likely-to-resume-with-new-qnx-platform


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> I am not winning with RIM


Neither am I; bought a couple of days ago and promptly went downhill with the latest news/upgrades. 

No matter, I am flexible/patient. 

Are you doing better with K?


----------



## gibor365

This week I was deploying leftovers from 3 different accounts...on each of them left between 2-3K..so bought CNQ at 37.68, TRI at 27.02 and FTS at 32.22


----------



## Toronto.gal

No GBG Gibor? Up 9%.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> No GBG Gibor? Up 9%.


I know  Again bad luck...for 3 days I had buy limit order for 0.88 and it never went below .89


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I know  Again bad luck...for 3 days I had buy limit order for 0.88 and it never went below .89


I'm sorry that my ACB did not convince you, but it will come down again. LOL at not budging in 3 days [you I mean].

B'hatzlacha next time.


----------



## dogcom

T.gal buying K certainly seems like it was a good idea it has far outpaced any RIM losses that is for sure. I still have to wonder what RIM is worth because if it is so great with all these patents and so on you would think Apple would buy it or something.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> I'm sorry that my ACB did not convince you, but it will come down again. LOL at not budging in 3 days [you I mean].
> 
> B'hatzlacha next time.


Yeap...this is my problem , or I'm jumping too fast or I'm waiting too long....
Did you sell GBG?


----------



## Argonaut

I had my first true stock (non-option) double today. Argonaut Gold bought at 4.75 one year ago, now sitting at 9.61. Probably a good time to trim in the near-term, but I can't be bothered to look for exit and entry points.


----------



## zylon

*Thinking out loud ...*

Much as I dislike _Horizons'_ products, I'm thinking of buying HIX.TO or HXD.TO

bullish sentiment on the board
stocks pushing higher
bargain hunting not going well
reluctance to sell anything
NatGas is out of favour, and I don't think there's any hurry to jump in. 
Stewart Thomson makes a comparison of NatGas now and gold at $250. 
See his point #2 here:
http://www.321gold.com/editorials/thomson_s/thomson_s_022112.html


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> I still have to wonder what RIM is worth because if it is so great with all these patents and so on you would think Apple would buy it or something.


I don't believe AAPL would be interested, though I too, wonder along the same lines [with respect to other potential companies].

Anyhow, it's up today, so maybe we'll be able to exit our trades soon.


----------



## newbi

finding it hard to find good stocks to buy lately


----------



## dogcom

Tossed RIM it in the ditch today T.gal along with K so it all ended up a wash which is fine as long as I didn't lose money. I am still interested in owning some RIM but everything is all over the place right now and there isn't much to buy out there right now as newbi just said. About the only thing I would consider owning today is XSB and that is about it.


----------



## daddybigbucks

newbi said:


> finding it hard to find good stocks to buy lately


me too.. everybody is getting in a buying frenzy lately thats turned me right off.
Will probably coast till the end of march, then re-assess.


----------



## newbi

dogcom said:


> Tossed RIM it in the ditch today T.gal along with K so it all ended up a wash which is fine as long as I didn't lose money. I am still interested in owning some RIM but everything is all over the place right now and there isn't much to buy out there right now as newbi just said. About the only thing I would consider owning today is XSB and that is about it.


guess u don't like RIM jobs much afterall


----------



## Cal

Definitely harder to find some good buys.

I will be looking for a market pull back this week...the market seems to be riding the oil increase...


----------



## Alaric

Argonaut said:


> I'm right in between you guys at 130 shares. It's the only stock on my "would like to sell" list.


What stock would you replace it with, as part of your "5pack" portfolio?


----------



## Argonaut

That's the thing, if I had a replacement I would have sold already. Once my portfolio is big enough to have some more stocks I'll expand to 5 Canadian and 5 US companies. As is, I have six Canadian dividend payers if I include TD. With 5/5 I could safely drop Fortis.. hoping to get out above $33.


----------



## Toronto.gal

ELD - $15 [same price as I bought in 2010].

http://community.nasdaq.com/News/20...n-goldfields-shares-up-12.aspx?storyid=123332


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Some RIM, SU and Apple all in my TFSA.


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some HPQ will be a long term holding.


----------



## PMREdmonton

ALU - turned a profit, good P/B, important patents for 4G/LTE, big contracts to help build wireless infrastructure

GTE - Calgary oil company that operates in South America. Major increases in gas and oil production recently, very cheap, big results today, got in before the latest price jump

CCO - got a spot in before the upcoming Uranium bull market that is just around the corner. I will also try to get a piece of UEC and maybe DML.


----------



## gibor365

I'm just curious how you and T.gal could've jump on GTE before jump in price?


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Gibor:* my order filled at 9:35 today. 

It was nearing $6 when I looked at it, then it dropped quite a bit before going back up again.

I agree that GTE is cheap & promising. I had recently sold all my shares of Compass Petroleum [after WCP moved in on them] and was looking for another junior to replace it with; this might be it.

I agree on the U sentiment.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I'm just curious how you and T.gal could've jump on GTE before jump in price?


Down almost 3% in after-hours trading, so there is hope for you if you want to jump with us.  [do your own DD].

Glad I traded most this morning.


----------



## gibor365

PMREdmonton said:


> CCO - got a spot in before the upcoming Uranium bull market that is just around the corner. I will also try to get a piece of UEC and maybe DML.


Why do you think so?


----------



## newbi

PMREdmonton said:


> CCO - got a spot in before the upcoming Uranium bull market that is just around the corner. I will also try to get a piece of UEC and maybe DML.


boy do i hope you are right, i have CCO @ 19 from awhile ago


----------



## Toronto.gal

PMREdmonton said:


> I will also try to get a piece of UEC and maybe DML.


I can't believe I first bought UEC in the high $6+ in early 2011. Bought again later that same year.

Tried to get DML yesterday, but missed by a penny and today is up by almost 5%, so you see gibor, you're not the only one missing. 

Price is still good, but now I'll wait.

*newbie:* you got a good CCO price!


----------



## Eder

Started a position in Algonquin Power...good yield and increasing international exposure...backed out of a deal to buy into a wind farm recently that affected estimates but management has a clue.

I'll hold them in my "Dump immediately if interest rate goes up" list.


----------



## newbi

got some edr.to @ 10.25, short term play


----------



## londoncalling

Eder said:


> Started a position in Algonquin Power...good yield and increasing international exposure...backed out of a deal to buy into a wind farm recently that affected estimates but management has a clue.
> 
> I'll hold them in my "Dump immediately if interest rate goes up" list.


Have held them for almost a year.... I am also always on guard with this one. Not that I don't think they are a well run company. Just that at any minute things could happen. Other speculation is that they are a takeover target... A thought proposed by a talking head on BNN today. Regardless yield is good and safe based on the fact that it was raised last year.


----------



## avrex

A couple of consumer discretionary stocks that I watch, Best Buy and Abercrombie & Fitch, were down more than 3% today. I bought the dip, and purchased them at the closing bell.

Here are the new positions that I opened today:
LONG: BBY, ANF, LLY, OVTI
SHORT: NKE, FDX, MON


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bough BBD.B dip of about -5% [it reported a lower quarterly profit today].
Added 2nd tranche at -8.5%.


----------



## stephenheath

Bought 18 shares (9 for each kid) of BMO at the dip for a couple RESP's. It seems like a fairly safe stock that will still generate some returns and will probably hold it's value until they need to sell and go to school.


----------



## rookie

avrex said:


> A couple of consumer discretionary stocks that I watch, Best Buy and Abercrombie & Fitch, were down more than 3% today. I bought the dip, and purchased them at the closing bell.
> 
> Here are the new positions that I opened today:
> LONG: BBY, ANF, LLY, OVTI
> SHORT: NKE, FDX, MON


avrex, better do more due diligence on bestbuy. it will be approaching bankruptcy soon IMO, on the same lines as blockbuster. the instore prices are sometimes 2x-3x higher. apple, dell and amazon will eat BB alive. i know they have online sales as well. however, amzn/dell do not have the liability of having a physical store.


----------



## humble_pie

bought my 1st lot of AOI yesterday at 1.82 but could only get filled on 3000 sh.

also 300 snc lavalin. First purchase ever. Never thought the day would dawn when one could get in so cheap.

hboy i'm not aiming to buy a yacht i just need to pay my kids' orthodontist.


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> hboy i'm not aiming to buy a yacht i just need to pay my kids' orthodontist.


LOL, you're doing standard trading now? 

What's your exit price for AOI? It moved up nicely since yesterday! 

Anyone buying RIM today,dogcom? Unreal punishment of shares.


----------



## dogcom

Humble pie do you think that SNC has gave enough information and the sell off had gone to far as some have suggested. They are staying tight lipped at this time and the market is not liking the uncertainty which is actually making things worse for them. Why is it that companies always have to have such poor PR when the sht hits the fan.

Still this could be a rare opportunity to buy so good luck to you. For me I simply don't trust anyone so I will wait a while here and see what happens.


----------



## dogcom

Lucky for me T.gal that I tossed it in the ditch as soon as I figured it wasn't going to go my way. So for now I will wait but when I scoop it out of the ditch again while looking for frogs I will let you know.


----------



## dogcom

T.gal you got me looking at it again and so I bought some RIM this morning for $13.45 it seems to put in a bottom of some kind after big volume so we will see. I have mostly cash right now so I get a little itchy to buy something and now I have to go wash my hands after digging RIM out of the ditch again.


----------



## humble_pie

i always traded like this i just don't post em, thinking probably too boring ...

i have no exit price for aoi. I'm hoping to buy more. I think co is probably preparing itself as a value-added exploration junior ready to be sold on to a bigger oilco for development.

the unspeakable challenge is the geopolitical setting.

(aside to dogcom) agree w you that snc is doing conspicuously horrible job w the pr. This suggests that more/worse is to come. Perhaps some of those wandering undocumented $35Ms got spent on libyan adventures. Not the actual projects. The buccaneering. Palaces in puerto vallarta (that house alone cost a few million.) Plane charters. Armed fleeings across the deserts. Not to suggest that snc paid for all of that, but possibly some of the wandering $$ found their way into the drama.


----------



## Jesse

200 SNC yesterday @ 36.76

800 XCO @ 7.45


----------



## bigpun87

50 SNC at 38.88


----------



## londoncalling

Bought a chunk of BMO.TO today at 57.70. I increased my bid price after it missed my original bid this morning by 2 cents. Still need to learn the value of patience as it is currently at my initial planned entry point. Regardless the few pennies is not gonna be a big deal with the small volume I purchased. The amount of shares purchased is about 1/3 of amount of funds I plan to deploy for BMO. I am sure that I will get another chance to get some more at a better price in the 12 months as the markets have showered us with volatility and will most likely continue to do so. I do also expect BMO to raise its dividend eventually. I plan to hold this one for the long term unless it goes steeply upward. Part of my investment strategy is to own at least 4 of the big 5/6. I was currently underweight financials and overweight materials and energy.


----------



## Jungle

I will need bmo to go to 54 before I add again. But that might take a good miss or market correction, something I'm not sure will happen in the short term.


----------



## OptsyEagle

londoncalling said:


> Bought a chunk of BMO.TO today at 57.70. I increased my bid price after it missed my original bid this morning by 2 cents. Still need to learn the value of patience as it is currently at my initial planned entry point. Regardless the few pennies is not gonna be a big deal with the small volume I purchased.


Keep in mind that when you have a bid in for a stock, especially when the bid is only a few pennies below the offering price, the risk to you is greatest. That is because at that exact moment, while your bid is open, you have no upside potential, since you do not own the stock, but have a 100% downside risk.

Because of that, a liquid stock like BMO is usually a market order buy for me. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Toronto.gal

OptsyEagle said:


> Because of that, a liquid stock like BMO is usually a market order buy for me. That is just my opinion.


Hmm, I have only done that once & in my case, it had been a newbie mistake, but I understand what you're saying.


----------



## peterk

Sold Royal Bank (RY), bought Corning (GLW)


----------



## Eder

OptsyEagle said:


> Keep in mind that when you have a bid in for a stock, especially when the bid is only a few pennies below the offering price, the risk to you is greatest. That is because at that exact moment, while your bid is open, you have no upside potential, since you do not own the stock, but have a 100% downside risk.


This is how I like to buy....wait till my target is in range then boom...as long as the stock trades 50k shares or more / day. A few pennies rarely make a difference if the holding period is 3 months or more.

I do trade many stocks that trade 2000 shares total on a good day and I have a much different approach with these.


----------



## Kaitlyn

peterk said:


> Sold Royal Bank (RY), bought Corning (GLW)


I'm sticking with RY... profitable and think I'll keep it as a dividend growth stock.


----------



## Soils4Peace

Be wary of SNC in its current dilemma. Acres International walked the same tightrope, and where are they now? Methinks Hatch bought Acres cheap.

*o·di·ous *[oh-dee-uhs]
_adjective _
1. deserving or causing hatred; hateful; detestable. 
2. highly offensive; repugnant; disgusting. 

Reputation is extremely important and fragile for consulting firms like these.


----------



## londoncalling

OptsyEagle said:


> Keep in mind that when you have a bid in for a stock, especially when the bid is only a few pennies below the offering price, the risk to you is greatest. That is because at that exact moment, while your bid is open, you have no upside potential, since you do not own the stock, but have a 100% downside risk.
> 
> Because of that, a liquid stock like BMO is usually a market order buy for me. That is just my opinion.


I follow your logic and it makes sense. I have always read to avoid market orders as there is a chance that the price can be manipulated to have momentary drops. Now obviously that would be a possibility with a less liquid stock with larger spreads. I guess I just avoided it out of fear. The chances of that happening with a stock that has the volume of a BMO or RY would be almost nil. Correct? The main reason use limit orders is that I can set it and forget it if I am at work or otherwise occupied. I was off the last few days so I have been glued to the market and CMF most of the week


----------



## gibor365

Sometimes I use market orders at CM, but trying to avoid in TDW , after case when they gave me price higher than day range....don't remeber exact numbers, but someting like daily range for stock was 54.1 - 57.1 and they gave me price 58. 
When I called them ,they game me some stupid excuse and gave me back diference (58-57.1) * number of shares


----------



## gibor365

Kaitlyn said:


> I'm sticking with RY... profitable and think I'll keep it as a dividend growth stock.


I'm not selling my bank stocks .... maybe I'll sel ZWB (f they don't increase distribution) and will buy more TD, BMO and also considering to initiate position in NA


----------



## newbi

gibor said:


> I'm not selling my bank stocks .... maybe I'll sel ZWB (f they don't increase distribution) and will buy more TD, BMO and also considering to initiate position in NA


I hold RY and BMO for DRIP as well and not planning to sell anytime soon

Although I am interested to know what happens to bank stock if housing market collapses... sorry i am one of the gloom and doom'er , i just don't think housing price makes alot of sense right now and only reason holding it up is the low interest rate


----------



## peterk

No Canadian banks for me right now. I have a feeling we're going to see a housing downturn, and I don't know how/if the banks are going to react. I don't have the knowledge/patience to try and figure out who in all the bank/CMHC/government shenanigans will be the most punished, so as the Dragons would say.... I'm out!


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> I have mostly cash right now so I get a little itchy to buy something and now I have to go wash my hands after digging RIM out of the ditch again.


Itchy fingers and a dirty trench, eh? You're so funny. 

I tried my luck with TCM; nasty week for them.

I just noticed my Ford dividends. 

Apparently, it's the first time they are paying since 2006. Now my accumulation of F shares at rock-bottom prices is paying off!


----------



## londoncalling

Started a partial position in TEF this morning at 16.95. Currently only got a partial fill. For me it is a speculative play for several reasons.

1) play on the Euro and Euro crisis. I know the going ons in Europe may be far from over but I think the majority of this situation is priced in and investors may bite on this latest round of stimulus just like they did in the US with QE2.

2) the dividend payout is less than earnings but if things go further south in Spain revenues may follow. However only 1/3 of this company's money comes from Spain itself. Over half comes from South and Latin america and the rest from Europe. I needed to diversify globally and by sector. I had 0 telcos 

3) It could go to zero if things in Europe go to revolt and anarchy. I think the chances of hitting zero are slim. I also am taking a blood in the streets mentality with this one.

4) This is my first stock that is not listed on the Canadian exchanges. I will now have to understand what I have read on Dividend with holding tax and I think I do but theory and practice are often different. I believe Spain is 18%. So this is also some training on owning ADRs and currency exposure. 

5) I may try to trade this stock(swings) as I have been watching it off and on for a couple years and think I can spot some range patterns over the last 3 years. Regardless I have bought in the lower part of the range and may ride it up and down. The amount I have invested is very very small and i am willing to take a huge loss for the price of the adventure. For me I don't go to the casino. One could easily spend more than this in a few hours in Vegas so I won't be "chuffed" if I lose it all. Better to play with small amounts of money than to go in full steam.


Cheers


----------



## newbi

got smoked in almost all my stocks today


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> Itchy fingers and a dirty trench, eh? You're so funny.
> 
> I tried my luck with TCM; nasty week for them.
> 
> I just noticed my Ford dividends.
> 
> Apparently, it's the first time they are paying since 2006. Now my accumulation of F shares at rock-bottom prices is paying off!


i really wanted to get in F at some time soon, do you think its a good entry point right now TG?


----------



## Toronto.gal

The reinstatement of dividends is a good sign.

I wish I had bought all my shares for $1.50 in late 08, but I only entered the market a year later and took advantage of every major dip since. 

It almost reached $20 in early 2011, so current prices are still attractive IMHO & I'm still accumulating shares. 

I also drive a Ford.


----------



## humble_pie

it's the 7-year fitch


----------



## Jesse

Added some Tck.b on the dip today.


----------



## zylon

*BMO Junior Gold Index ETF*

Added a wee bit of ZJG today.
Was also tempted to buy more RBC Global PM Fund; 
however, changed my mind ... don't like to add too 
much in one sector on a given day.



Click on image to enlarge


----------



## KaeJS

Jesse said:


> Added some Tck.b on the dip today.


I like your thinking. But don't you think it's going to drop tomorrow, as well?


----------



## dogcom

T.gal I was watching Bloomberg at 3:30 in the morning before going to work and saw the bad growth news coming out of China. Being I was going to be gone all the trading day I put in a market order on RIM for when the market opens and got out at $13.70 after a small profit. 

So it is back in the ditch again waiting for when I will dig it out again. Who knows how things will go when it reports at the end of the month so I will stay out of the way for now.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Dogcom:* you're CMF's expert RIM trader; no doubt about it [maybe I'm 2nd or 3rd]. 

You're wise to stay away until after earnings.


----------



## Homerhomer

TCK.to @ 35 this morning.


----------



## Spidey

I bought some more TA today at $19.97.


----------



## Toronto.gal

POT x $43.33

The Chinese GDP revision is no reason to sell fertilizer stocks as I read someplace. JMHO.


----------



## Jesse

UUU @ 2.86.

Sold @ 2.99 before the big run up and have been wanting to get back in.


----------



## zylon

Added to CNQ today. My average cost now 36.30

Tomorrow (Mar 7) is ex-dividend date for CNR


----------



## Cal

Had been looking to add some EMA and CM, but thus far has not dropped enough to hit my price targets.


----------



## Nemo2

Nibbled at MX @ $29.70
CAE @ $10.55
added to TA @ $19.90


----------



## Jungle

Yea would like to get CM below $70 again before adding. And they might be raising dividend on Thursday.


----------



## Dibs

Some TDB900, 902 and 911 to add to my index funds.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> TCK.to @ 35 this morning.


Great buy. I said somewhere in the forum I was thinking about this one, too. I didn't pull the trigger today though. Looks like I might have missed a good opportunity.

If the opportunity is still there tomorrow, I might jump in for 100.



Spidey said:


> I bought some more TA today at $19.97.


 Don't understand this. I own 100 shares, but didn't they just post ridiculously horrible earnings? Do you think they will fix this in the future? I am considering selling shortly down the road... What's your take?

For myself: I bought 100 MT at $19.15.


----------



## doctrine

I own CM, but it has only been below $70 a few times in the last year. If they raise the dividend, it's going to $80 sooner rather than later. Current yield 4.7%...

I recently sold my TA (at 20.18). Not sure what I'm going to replace it with, maybe something like AltaGas.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Toronto.gal said:


> POT x $43.33
> 
> The Chinese GDP revision is no reason to sell fertilizer stocks as I read someplace. JMHO.


POT for me as well. Finally got my 10% allocation.
Im not going to watch it thought, ill sell when it hits $75 ~3 years.


----------



## donaldmc

As i see, you did have a great choice. I'll consider some of what you've shared here. The healthcare really is a great thing. I'm glad that i found this great thread.


----------



## Dibs

KaeJS said:


> [Spidey buys more TA]
> 
> Don't understand this. I own 100 shares, but didn't they just post ridiculously horrible earnings? Do you think they will fix this in the future? I am considering selling shortly down the road... What's your take?


I don't think TA is a trader's stock, as many people have mentioned in the TA thread. Nonetheless some people like it for it's yield and low beta. With the recent dip, this is a buying opportunity. I am still holding my shares.


----------



## Spidey

KaeJS said:


> Don't understand this. I own 100 shares, but didn't they just post ridiculously horrible earnings? Do you think they will fix this in the future? I am considering selling shortly down the road... What's your take?
> 
> For myself: I bought 100 MT at $19.15.


Admittedly the risk level has gone up somewhat with the recent earnings hit. However, from my experience the market often over-reacts to such negative events as we've recently seen with Toyota and BP. And while power-outages are a reality, I'm hoping that the extent of these outages are an anomaly and not a consistent problem. (Have to admit, I've got my fingers tightly crossed on this one.) On the positive side:
- Alberta is one of the fastest growing regions of the country and that will mean a steady and increasing need for power. 
- There has been net insider buying in TA.
- Most analysts, even those negative on the company, agree that the dividend is safe. 
- The cost of borrowing is over 2% points lower than the dividend giving me a pretty good cushion to absorb or wait out any problems.


----------



## Toronto.gal

daddybigbucks said:


> POT for me as well. Finally got my 10% allocation. Im not going to watch it though, ill sell when it hits $75 ~3 years.


No need to watch at this price, unless you want to buy more should it dip below $40.

It was in the $60's last year, so in another 3 years, I expect it will be closer to $100 [can hope anyway].


----------



## KaeJS

Thank you, Spidey.


----------



## gibor365

Dibs said:


> Some TDB900, 902 and 911 to add to my index funds.


Hopefully some small additons today TDB900 and 902 into daugter's RESP


----------



## Eclectic12

Toronto.gal said:


> No need to watch at this price, unless you want to buy more should it dip below $40.
> 
> It was in the $60's last year, so in another 3 years, I expect it will be closer to $100 [can hope anyway].


True ... though I've been adding extra and then selling about a month or so later for anywhere from a $3 to $7 profit. It keeps me from being bored while waiting and if/when I'm wrong, it's a company I'm happy to own anyway.


Cheers


----------



## Toronto.gal

The only POT [AGU] shares that have a lock for me, are the ones bought in 09, other than that, and given the woozy volatility of the stocks, I add only on major dips and trade the rest as you seem to be doing; great stocks for doing both!


----------



## gibor365

Added JNJ shares on market opening. Stable increasing dividend payer for 50 years and with new CEO hopefully more stock appreciation and less.. recalls


----------



## dogcom

Added K this morning for a little gold mining exposure.


----------



## dogcom

Just added some ECA as well.


----------



## Andre112

Started a portion of my couch potato
RBF556, TDB966


----------



## Causalien

Added to SWI


----------



## Causalien

1. It is still following the channel.
2. Historically speaking. SWI has a high chance of staying above the price that the stock achieved after an earnings release. The last pink line indicate where that should be.
3. RSI back to middle. 
4. Next price shock (earnings) is far away
5. Current drop due to Greek, which has no relation to its business, yet the stock price was affected.
6. Historically highest volume day this past earnings release. Further confirmation of its current stock price.


----------



## Eclectic12

Toronto.gal said:


> The only POT [AGU] shares that have a lock for me, are the ones bought in 09, other than that, and given the woozy volatility of the stocks, I add only on major dips and trade the rest as you seem to be doing; great stocks for doing both!


My last two AGU buys were a while ago at $50 and $26. I was happy to sell 2/3 of the $26 AGU for something over $105 

Since I've added a fair amount of the same sector with POT plus the extra for month trading, so I decided to spread my profits into other sectors. I was happy with the $50 to $83 gain.


I am keeping an eye on it, in case AGU drops enough that I'm willing to re-buy.


Yes - for the right stocks, volatility can be one's friend. 

Cheers


----------



## Andre112

160 body @ 26.59


----------



## marina628

1000 share grpn $17.15


----------



## doctrine

> 1000 share grpn $17.15


is that a buy or a short? lol


----------



## marina628

Bought the stock ,have bought and sold this for profit 5 times now.Watch and see #6 I guess I am only one having fun with this yo yo stock lol.Full disclosure I love to gamble


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some C. Still looking for the pull back to put some real money to work.


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some BAC  Am I the only one buying?


----------



## jcgd

I was considering JPM but it jumped so much today...


----------



## jcgd

Oh, looks like I scored on my WFC. Bumped the divi by 83%.


----------



## Causalien

madeincanada said:


> Picked up some BAC  Am I the only one buying?[/]
> 
> Yep


----------



## gibor365

Citi failed stress test... Idiots  Pundit -> go home


----------



## Kaitlyn

I've transferred money... I'm ready to buy.. but everything is getting too expensive!


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 POT.TO


----------



## ddkay

25% of banks failed stress tests, but everyone is still bullish


----------



## KaeJS

What's the worry?

They'll just get bailed out.  (CC/Frugal, can we PLEASE change the smilies back? These are horrid.)


----------



## jcgd

I don't think they'll need to. The strength is returning to the sector and I think the ones that failed are just the laggards.


----------



## Causalien

jcgd said:


> I don't think they'll need to. The strength is returning to the sector and I think the ones that failed are just the laggards.


Failing the extreme pessimistic scenario with ~4% TCE? That's good.


----------



## KaeJS

100 g.to @ $44.38


----------



## dogcom

KaeJs count me in on G at $43.70. I have been poking at this one for awhile waiting for a more extreme opportunity to buy and I hope this was it and only time will tell.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bbd.b/eld [not taking caps].


----------



## newbi

ughh, it's been a bad couple of days for me!!


----------



## Dibs

Some TDB900, POT, and for a little fun, some G.


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some C shares today. I'm still holding over 50% cash so I must put some money to work on any pullback.


----------



## Jesse

Added to my SU, TCK.B and CCO and trimmed F.

So far, adding on these dips has been working... Except with RIM, DOH!


----------



## mgr1397

What price are you guys looking to get out at for G?


----------



## KaeJS

Probably looking to get out of G.TO at $47ish. I can't be too greedy because I bought on margin. The sooner I can get rid of it, the better. If it drops tomorrow, I may buy another 100 to DCA.


----------



## al42

You might get that today...pre market bids are $46.94 as I type this.
I picked up a few shares @43.50 yesterday, this will help offset my losses in K.
I'm an IDIOT, told myself I would never touch K again after losing money every time I tried.






KaeJS said:


> Probably looking to get out of G.TO at $47ish. I can't be too greedy because I bought on margin. The sooner I can get rid of it, the better. If it drops tomorrow, I may buy another 100 to DCA.


----------



## KaeJS

al42 said:


> You might get that today...pre market bids are $46.94 as I type this.
> I picked up a few shares @43.50 yesterday, this will help offset my losses in K.
> I'm an IDIOT, told myself I would never touch K again after losing money every time I tried.


G.TO Currently $44.30 in pre-market, which means I'm breaking about even with a negligible loss. Won't be selling today.

Sorry to hear about your losses in K. I'm not sure if you remember, but 2 months ago I bought 1000 TLM at $11.98 and told myself "It's a $14 stock". I sold it all for $11.6x.

... Now look at TLM ?!  We need to stick to our guns and guts.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 TCK.B. Higher price than I wanted, $35.35.


----------



## Causalien

Bought: Cameco, British Petroleum
Reduce: Solarwind back to 20%


----------



## Causalien

SWI was a short term play, so it was sold once the date is reached, leaving again, 20% of the full value for the rest of the runup.

BP's buy trigger was technical. There's a pretty important historic down channel that is meeting the current up channel. Historically, BP's trend runs for 9 month and we are at month 6 of the current runup. RSI returned to middle. While MACD is telling me that divergence from the trend has happened. There's also the worrysome indicator which tells me some player are aiming for $44 by April. Adjusted amount of capital accordingly and for July. Today's headline test by Washington on strategic reserve release only brought crude down by $2, giving me the confirmation I needed in the macro trend. Earnings are phenomenal and have been growing. If anything, this is posturing for a potential explosion. While downside risk is heading towards $44.

CCO This one is interesting as the only technical indicator is a historic price level at $22.57 and it recently got out of its down trend.. The stock have tested and bounced off of this several times. Despite only one technical confirmation, there are 3 major Macro trend that's pushing me to buy. 1. The potential Iran war 2. Russian Plutonium conversion program termination in 2013 3. An increase in projected nuclear reactors in approval and construction that I became aware of. The same reasoning can be used for TSLA, however, due to the increasing likelyhood of high inflation, I have become neutral about tech based stocks. 

BP



CCO


----------



## al42

Yep, I remember. i also got out a little early around 12.25 if I remember correctly.
No biggie thou..I will hold K for a bit and see what happens. Hopefully they have some positive news soon 
and SP will recover to 14.





KaeJS said:


> G.TO Currently $44.30 in pre-market, which means I'm breaking about even with a negligible loss. Won't be selling today.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses in K. I'm not sure if you remember, but 2 months ago I bought 1000 TLM at $11.98 and told myself "It's a $14 stock". I sold it all for $11.6x.
> 
> ... Now look at TLM ?!  We need to stick to our guns and guts.


----------



## dogcom

Looking at GLD.US it looks like it needs to go down a little farther to become a good buy. In doing so I believe G will head down and test the low yesterday before really heading up to its next high like $48 or whatever. The good thing is whenever G does top out it usually gives you a few tests of the top so you are not rushed to head for the exit.


----------



## Toronto.gal

What a nice rally for AGU & POT [4% and 6% respectively].

Congrats to those who purchased in their red days!


----------



## daddybigbucks

Toronto.gal said:


> What a nice rally for AGU & POT [4% and 6% respectively].
> 
> Congrats to those who purchased in their red days!


tell the truth, you weren't getting a bit worried there?

I know i was a little. I was thinking the bottom was falling out of POT


----------



## gibor365

Today on of the analysts on BNN recommended HAZ Horizons AlphaPro Global Dividend ETF . I checked the MER of this investments on TDW...it's kinda wierd: Actual Management Fee 0.80% 
Actual Mgmt. Expense Ratio (MER) 4.43% 

4.43%?! I don't even know 1 MF with so high MER ...
When I checked on Horizons website I found: 
Management Fee: 0.80% 
Performance Fee: 20% over Benchmark with high water mark .

Just was wondering how Performance fee s calculated and how they came to 4.43% if ETF for 1 year has 7% gain ??


----------



## indexxx

Thinking about playing around with some Pennys on the Venture exchange, see if I can make a bit of extra cash on the swings. I'm kind of maxed-out on longs for now and just want to sit on them.


----------



## Toronto.gal

daddybigbucks said:


> 1. tell the truth, you weren't getting a bit worried there?
> 2. I know i was a little. I was thinking the bottom was falling out of POT


1. The truth and nothing but the truth, NOPE! I have courage & patience, AKA nerves of steel. 
2. How come you were worried, didn't you say you were not going to look at it for 3 years until it hit $75? I caught you cheating! No peeking now until 2015! 

*Causalien:* nice summary re: BP/CCO.


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> What a nice rally for AGU & POT [4% and 6% respectively].
> 
> Congrats to those who purchased in their red days!


Thank you!



daddybigbucks said:


> tell the truth, you weren't getting a bit worried there?
> 
> I know i was a little. I was thinking the bottom was falling out of POT


I wasn't worried, either. 

However, I did sell mine on Friday. Looks like I may have sold it too early! But... a $3 gain in one day? crazy.


----------



## Belguy

The smart money is going to the Libyan, Egyptian, and Venezuelan stock markets!!!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...s/libyan-stock-market-reopens/article2371863/


----------



## daddybigbucks

Toronto.gal said:


> 2. How come you were worried, didn't you say you were not going to look at it for 3 years until it hit $75? I caught you cheating! No peeking now until 2015!
> .


I wasn't trying to watch it but it was on the Top Volume all week long so i had to watch it.

Even though i had no inclination to sell, truth be told, i have no clue about Potash. I am pretty much running off what i read on here and what is written in the newspapers. I havent even looked at their financials. I just like that it is an essential commodity.

And i think the fear comes from AGU about five years ago. I was going to buy in but kept waiting. AGU doubled, tripled, and quadrupled. Then just when i summoned the courage to jump in, BOOM, AGU plummetted back down to $35. 

I'm glad you and Kaejs are solid on POT. Maybe this is a sign i would do some due diligence on POT to feel more secure in my purchase as well.


----------



## Belguy

Is anyone currently buying inverse bond ETF's?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...etfs-as-treasury-yields-surge/article2374018/


----------



## londoncalling

Started a position in BPF.UN.TO at 16.75. Like the company's structure and business model.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 500 SU.TO @ $33.00
Sold 500 SU.TO @ $33.10

Sold a bit too early, but that's margin playing with my emotions again! 

Edit:

Bought 500 TCK.B.TO @ $35.55
Sold 500 TCK.B.TO @ $35.70

Edit:

Bought 500 G.TO @ $42.80
Sold 500 G.TO @ $42.88


----------



## Cal

KJ-Lose those darn emotions!


----------



## KaeJS

Cal said:


> KJ-Lose those darn emotions!


Ack! I did it again! I was going to sell my G.TO at $42.95, but I got scared and pulled the trigger at $42.88. It's at $42.94 now!


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> Ack! I did it again! I was going to sell my G.TO at $42.95, but I got scared and pulled the trigger at $42.88. It's at $42.94 now!


Your expectation to hit high and low to a penny may at times be a bit unrealistic ;-)
You are fretting over $0.07 ;-)


----------



## Homerhomer

Sold PEP for about 5% profit, added more G.to after missing a peak, sold portion of ECA for about 15% gain, added a bit of TA.TO.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> Your expectation to hit high and low to a penny may at times be a bit unrealistic ;-)
> You are fretting over $0.07 ;-)


No, he's fretting over half of the possible gain....as he sold with gain of 0.08 

and it's 43.67 now


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> Sold PEP for about 5% profit, added more G.to after missing a peak, sold portion of ECA for about 15% gain, added a bit of TA.TO.


I don't sell PEP...imho such stocks are"buy on dip and hold for good", good trades with G and ECA


----------



## Toronto.gal

Cal said:


> KJ-Lose those darn emotions!


LOL, at first I thought 'what stock is KJ'?. 

Not easy when the capital is borrowed Cal.

Nice trades/profits KaeJS & in under 2 hours!


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> No, he's fretting over half of the possible gain....as he sold with gain of 0.08
> 
> and it's 43.67 now


^ Exactly. LOL!



Toronto.gal said:


> LOL, at first I thought 'what stock is KJ'?.
> 
> Not easy when the capital is borrowed Cal.
> 
> Nice trades/profits KaeJS & in under 2 hours!


Thanks, TG.


----------



## marina628

100 shares bns $55.50


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> Your expectation to hit high and low to a penny may at times be a bit unrealistic ;-)
> You are fretting over $0.07 ;-)


When one trades in moderate to high volume, the $.07 cents indeed matters to some.

For 1000 shares for example, $.07 cents = $70 profit [- fees], and for a handful, or even a 2/3 of such trades, if accomplished within same day, as KaeJS has done today, the overall daily profit is not bad. The volume/volatility allows one to exit quick [though not always] even with a few cents profit and hence, untie capital for other trades or to keep, which is even more important when it is done on margin [which I never do], so KaeJS 'works hard for the money' as the Disco queen Donna Summer would say, ie: he sweats! 

Nice profits on ECA/PEP. 

I traded POT once today: USD$46.10/$46.98 early in the morning and, 
second order in progress [bought after the above was sold] for $46.50 and have an open sell order for $47.20 [might lower to $47 to fill today, and that is just .11 cents away].

Also bought:

- TLM at USD$13.44 and,
- AUY for USD$15.04 for swing trades [seems everyone here buys G and I'm the only one buying ELD/YRI {EGO/AUY}].

*gibor:* I hold KO for more than 2 years now and don't sell my position either, but it does not mean that you can't trade it, especially on a good/volatile day to raise cash, and then add on dips to your existing long-term position.


----------



## Eder

I plugged my nose and bought 1500 TA at $18.97. Even I think they can add a buck or two to this price the next time the market dwells on Europe.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> *gibor:* I hold KO for more than 2 years now and don't sell my position either, but it does not mean that you can't trade it, especially on a good/volatile day to raise cash, and then add on dips to your existing long-term position.


I know it in theory, but when I sell , I have problem to buy it back on dip , as usually I expect much dipper dip ....


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I expect much dipper dip ....


Lol, I like the term 'dipper dip'. 

I forgot to mention that yesterday I also traded HRN - $1.55/$1.67. Thanks hp, but don't recommend anyone without cojones & knowledge of stock to follow.


----------



## Homerhomer

I think my $0.07 statement has been a bit misunderstood by three of you ;-)

After one sells a stock the stock price has to move somewhere, a bit up, a bit down, why fret over 0.2% price movement after the sale? The amount of gain over a period of time is quite irrelevant to this issue 

Now if one was to wait 2 hours to make ten fold the gain then yeah, I can imagine the frustration.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm sorry for the misunderstanding and yes, I completely agree with you! 

In my POT example above, I naturally wanted to get my 2nd trade for the same price as the 1st trade or less, but the stock just kept going in one direction, that is UP, so 2nd time around, I bought it for $.40 cents more than the 1st time as I felt it would reach close to $47 again. For a same-day or swing trade, it does not matter much, as the only objective is to exit the trade with a profit. By the way, it just hit $47 and I changed my sell price accordingly so my order filled and I got my money back! Had it been earlier, I may have waited longer to see if price would have gone higher than $47, however, as it is after 3 pm, I figured the stock might start to come down again due to profit-takers like me.


----------



## Homerhomer

Homerhomer said:


> Sold PEP for about 5% profit, added more G.to after missing a peak, sold portion of ECA for about 15% gain, added a bit of TA.TO.


sold G.to I bought yesterday morning.


----------



## Spidey

I feel like the guy who just had his butt kicked and has decided to go in for another round, but I just averaged down on TA @$18.89. The CEO has put her money on the line at a higher price so that gives me some confidence. I'm hoping for a scorching Alberta summer with air-conditioners running full tilt, but not to the extent that they cause more power outages.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Homerhomer:* you swing trader!  Congrats.

I think I will hold AUY [which I also bought yesterday], for a little longer [hoping for $16, but I might exit sooner and then get back in].

Watching how low POT will go before attempting a trade. My sell order yesterday filled at $47, but today my transaction history shows $47.0301, LOL.


----------



## NicW11

Monday bought 100 G.TO @ 43.75 and 595 GFS.TO @ 6.87. My first (kind of) purchases!!


----------



## gibor365

Added BNS at 55.24


----------



## KaeJS

What's with all the BNS buying? I don't get it.


----------



## londoncalling

Spoken like a true company man  but yeah what is with all the BNS buying?


----------



## Kaitlyn

KaeJS said:


> Bought 500 G.TO @ $42.80
> Sold 500 G.TO @ $42.88


I don't get it. Isn't that $40 before any commissions? Seems so very, very minimal?


----------



## Argonaut

BNS is a good buy. Once Fortis reaches my sell price, I will be choosing a bank stock for replacement and it is either BNS or TD.


----------



## KaeJS

Kaitlyn said:


> I don't get it. Isn't that $40 before any commissions? Seems so very, very minimal?


It is minimal. It's only a $22.18 profit after commissions and interest, however, a profit is a profit is a profit.

I made the trade on borrowed money. If I can make $22 profit in one minute using someone else's money, you bet I'm going to do it.

How many trades did you make on Tuesday using borrowed money?


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> BNS is a good buy. Once Fortis reaches my sell price, I will be choosing a bank stock for replacement and it is either BNS or TD.


imho , all 5 big banks + NA are good buys for a long term at current prices, P/E and yield


----------



## GOB

KaeJS said:


> It is minimal. It's only a $22.18 profit after commissions and interest, however, a profit is a profit is a profit.
> 
> I made the trade on borrowed money. If I can make $22 profit in one minute using someone else's money, you bet I'm going to do it.
> 
> How many trades did you make on Tuesday using borrowed money?


This kind of thinking is incredibly dangerous. You're making it sound as if using borrowed money is less risky than using your own...it certainly is not. 

What you did is risk over $20,000 of someone else money to make a 0.1% gain. That is a very dangerous game. Sure it'll work 95%+ of the time, but the one time it doesn't it can really screw you over. What of it suddenly dropped 5%? It's a gold company, it can easily happen. Then you'd be $1000 in the hole and still owe the full sum of money you borrowed, plus interest. It would take 50 of your $20 trades to make up a single loss like that. 

Be careful. Leverage is a double edged sword and must be used carefully - I don't think most successful invesotrs would consider what you did a good, safe use of leverage.


----------



## Homerhomer

GOB said:


> Sure it'll work 95%+ of the time,.


That's the only thing I disagree as I don't believe it will work 95% of the time.

Tremendous risk for very little gain, however it may be exciting so there could be entertainment value as well.


----------



## GOB

I don't think too many of us have deep enough pockets to borrow $20k for entertainment. If entertainment is what you want, put $10 on a number at the roulette wheel. At least the pain will be over quick.


----------



## daddybigbucks

GOB said:


> This kind of thinking is incredibly dangerous. You're making it sound as if using borrowed money is less risky than using your own...it certainly is not.
> .


I guess I'm not to quick to judge because he is playing with G at the bottom end of its trading for the last 3 months. Statisically if everything was to stay the same, it should go up.
It seems like he is intensely watching the stock, so why not make a few bucks while you are.
I know my mind is geared to try and find patterns in everything so i think over time, his profits will increase proportionally.

Plus at the worse end of it, he is keeping some brokers employed.


----------



## blin10

why would anyone buy anything right now? i'm slowly selling **** and moving into shorts


----------



## daddybigbucks

blin10 said:


> i'm slowly selling **** and moving into shorts


only on a stock forum would that make sense.


----------



## Homerhomer

blin10 said:


> why would anyone buy anything right now?


To make money.


----------



## gibor365

blin10 said:


> why would anyone buy anything right now?


Why not?


----------



## Eder

blin10 said:


> why would anyone buy anything right now? i'm slowly selling **** and moving into shorts


I've been in a bull market since early November and am confidant I get another 15% gain by Christmas...I have had to trade more than ever before,but I don't mind. I don't think the shorts or couch potatoes will have as nice a ride.
Good luck though.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

gibor said:


> Why not?


if ur looking for quarter end window dressing , you will probably get it.
there is still tons of liquidity in the mkts .
as for GBG i really hope u did not get burnt.
a 61.8% Fibo retracement from the highs has just ocurred on gold, but i am not sure if that is the bottom for gold.
just saying.
as for silver the full 61.8% retracement is around 30.5 and if it holds i am a possible buyer.
china's silver imports have been drastically low.


----------



## indexxx

daddybigbucks said:


> only on a stock forum would that make sense.


Holy LOL!!


----------



## upstream

Every month or two I buy my old standbys. I use up the dividends and whatever I have to add to it.

ACO.X - ATCO group
VET - Vermillion Energy
ALA - Altagas
ENB - Enbridge
EMA - Emera
CWB - Canadian Western Bank
BIP.UN- Brookfield Infrastructure
CEF.A - Central fund of Canada

I sold out of Fortis. Happy with it, but don't want to be too greedy, or have too many investments to keep an eye on. Most of these fall into RRSP's or TFSA's, a little is in a regular trading account. Everything has a stop on it.

A small amount of money, 5-10% goes into risky stuff I think might do well. For the last couple months it is uranium and rare earths. Hathor (HAT) got bought out so I was sitting on some cash and am putting in low ball bids for UEX, LAM, PNP, TSM, QRM and a few others in that line. I'm hoping for a good pickup in these over the next few years.

I'm linked up with a group who jump in now and then on short squeezes. Whenever there is an obvious glut of shorts, people trying to cover, and a exceptional value in the underlying stock we do our best to trap the shorts and spike the price up hard. It's a relatively rare event for us, but immensly profitable. Shorting seems wrong to me so I have no problem helping the habitual gamblers lose big now and then.


----------



## dogcom

Bought some K and UUU today.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 MT @ $19.20
Sold 100 MT @ $19.70


----------



## Toronto.gal

Purchased GTE shares yesterday for USD$5.87; sold 2 tranches this morning for:

- $5.87/$5.95 [acted too fast, but was testing speed of market recovery from yesterday]
- $5.87/$6.07 
- kept 25% of shares for long-term [adding to another 25% position]

Also traded KERX/BBD.B this morning! [the latter recovering very nicely from a low earlier this month of $3.87; hboy must be feeling happy today].


----------



## Toronto.gal

Getting better KaeJS!

I also disagree with GOB's probability comment of a 95% success potential, but even if it were 99%, the 1% is still quite dangerous & KaeJS knows this from experience! Whether the chances of missing a trade is 1%, 5%, etc., makes no difference, as in the end, the danger is always present of not being able to exit well, or at all.

I always approach same-day trading with caution/little greed and as a 50%/50% chance of success [even when in reality, chances are higher]. I'm fine with that probability because I'm not a true day-trader, meaning that I'm fine holding for longer periods of time if the exit strategy does not work out [that's how confident I feel with my stock picks over a longer term if necessary]. That it may work for some in the majority of trades, that's another story and more to do with the trader's experience/skills and other factors, than to do with the stock itself, which is hugely important too of course, but not the only consideration as one can fail with the best stock [speaking from experience].

KaeJS is taking a huge risk, no doubt about it, however, he is also learning. I have never & would never borrow money to invest & advise the same to others, but then again, I'm at a stage in my life when I don't need to borrow to invest, so there is validity in borrowing I suppose, just not for me.

I would add that it's possible to have moderate success with even a capital of just $5K [1/2 of that for swing trades works well also].


----------



## KaeJS

GOB said:


> This kind of thinking is incredibly dangerous. You're making it sound as if using borrowed money is less risky than using your own...it certainly is not.
> 
> What you did is risk over $20,000 of someone else money to make a 0.1% gain. That is a very dangerous game.
> 
> I don't think most successful invesotrs would consider what you did a good, safe use of leverage.


I'm not making it sound as if using borrowed money is less risky than using my own money. I never said anything remotely similar to that. Of course, using money that is not yours is riskier. Everyone "in the know" knows this.

What's the big deal to risk $20,000 for a 0.1% gain? It's not as if I'm actually risking $20,000. Goldcorp, for example, is not going to plummet to $0 in a day. My losses are somewhat limited. I have hard time believing Goldcorp at $42.80 would drop any more than $3 from that point at maximum. It's a risk I take, but I made 3 successful trades in the same day, using the same strategy, with 3 different stocks with different business; SU, TCK and G. I don't think you can chalk it all up to luck. The benefit of getting out at a 0.08 increase in share price is that it is very easy to do and it happens quickly. They're volatile stocks. What you should be thinking about is not that its a 0.1% gain, but the fact that the share price can swing within $2 in a day and is all over the place. You can exploit this volatility and take advantage of the margin offered to you. With that said, it's very easy to make money in one minute by watching the stock for a little while.

Couldn't care less what "successful investors" would consider a good, safe use of leverage. Everyone has their own opinion/style and this works for me (as seen on my spreadsheet in my signature below).



daddybigbucks said:


> I guess I'm not to quick to judge because he is playing with G at the bottom end of its trading for the last 3 months. Statisically if everything was to stay the same, it should go up.
> It seems like he is intensely watching the stock, so why not make a few bucks while you are.
> I know my mind is geared to try and find patterns in everything so i think over time, his profits will increase proportionally.
> 
> Plus at the worse end of it, he is keeping some brokers employed.


You got it.



Toronto.gal said:


> Getting better KaeJS!


Thank you.
P.S. Clear your inbox.


----------



## JustAGuy

debating 300 NSU.TO monday morning

bought 500 GFS.TO @ 7.11


----------



## stephenheath

Bought 1,425 PPP @ 2.42. It's not a dividend payer so I'm taking a chance, but close to it's 52 week low because of gold... and I'm sensing QE3 coming to give gold a boost. That said, I'm not expecting it to be near it's 52 week highs anytime soon so I'll take the money and run if it goes up 15-20% anytime soon.


----------



## bettyboop

I bought some AAPL this morning with some spare cash from dividends I had in my US account, I was hoping to make a quick $$ then sell but have since decided to keep it long term.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I opened a covered call play on Sun Life Financial (SLF.T)

bought 400 @ 24.00
sold 4 Apr 24 Calls for 0.50

With commissions that's a 1.92% return after 24 days or 29.1% annualized, if assigned


I also bought 200 Finning (FTT.T) @ 28.05


----------



## humble_pie

aprils ? you want to be assigned ? the commish will kill ya.

are there any dividend x dates in there ? no ? but it's a premier dividend stock ! what are U thinking of !

(signed)
hi-risin pie


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Nope. The commish is 1.5 cents per share to leg in.

The commish on an assignment is a big fat Zilch. Nada. 

I use Interactive Brokers


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> aprils ? you want to be assigned ? the commish will kill ya.
> 
> are there any dividend x dates in there ? no ? but it's a premier dividend stock ! what are U thinking of !
> 
> (signed)
> hi-risin pie


It's a covered call play. I'm only interested in that 50 cents.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Centerra gold at 12.9


----------



## humble_pie

eye bee or no eye bee it's a lot of huffnpuffn for 50 pfennigs

what about the management cost - the cost of identifying & creating the trade plus the eventual cost of reporting the trade to the tax authorities ... pfffffft those pfffffenigs dissolve pffffffast.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> like i said the commish will kill ya


_KILL_ me? The commission is $6.

I make $192 net profit on a $9600 investment for a 2%ROI (30% annualized)


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> eye bee or no eye bee it's a lot of huffnpuffn for 50 pfennigs
> 
> what about the management cost - the cost of identifying & creating the trade plus the eventual cost of reporting the trade to the tax authorities ... pfffffft those pfffffenigs dissolve pffffffast.


What the pfffffff are you talking about?

And what the pfffff do you know about my "management" of trades and tax situation (registered vs. non-registered), software tools etc?

When I want your opinion I'll give it to you.


----------



## humble_pie

if you don't wish public opinion then don't post on public message boards


----------



## humble_pie

6 dollars is the stock commish.

i never heard that eye bee is selling call options for free, so there really has to be another commish in there.

if there's no dividend in this play, why not sell puts instead of tying up so much capital.

short put = long stock plus short call


----------



## moneyisfornothing

humble_pie said:


> eye bee or no eye bee it's a lot of huffnpuffn for 50 pfennigs
> 
> what about the management cost - the cost of identifying & creating the trade plus the eventual cost of reporting the trade to the tax authorities ... pfffffft those pfffffenigs dissolve pffffffast.


IB options fees as per their website

see below

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/p.php?f=commission&p=o


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> 6 dollars is the stock commish.
> 
> i never heard that eye bee is selling call options for free, so there really has to be another commish in there.
> 
> if there's no dividend in this play, why not sell puts instead of tying up so much capital.
> 
> short put = long stock plus short call


Wrong. 6 dollars is the option commission (4 contracts X $1.50)

The stock commission is a penny per share or $4. Already netted in, my bid of 23.99 filled = $24 net 

(US stock is $.005/share)


----------



## moneyisfornothing

moneyisfornothing said:


> IB options fees as per their website
> 
> see below
> 
> http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/p.php?f=commission&p=o





dotnet_nerd said:


> Wrong. 6 dollars is the option commission (4 contracts X $1.50)
> 
> The stock commission is a penny per share or $4. Already netted in, my bid of 19.99 filled = $20 net
> 
> (US stock is $.005/share)




i am sure that the website fees guidelines posted above confirms ur trade.
by the way nice trade IMO.
Cheers


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> if there's no dividend in this play, why not sell puts instead of tying up so much capital.


Selling puts still requires capital. Any brokerage will require margin to cover the scenario of the put being assigned.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

moneyisfornothing said:


> i am sure that the website fees guidelines posted above confirms ur trade.
> by the way nice trade IMO.
> Cheers


Thx. The frustrating thing I find on Canadian options is lack of liquidity and the sometimes ridiculous bid/ask spreads


----------



## humble_pie

money, in your short unhappy recent life as newbie in this forum, you frequently used to say that you knew absolutely nothing about options ...


----------



## humble_pie

_" The commish is 1.5 cents per share to leg in ..."

" The stock commission is a penny per share ... "_

so which is it. First you say stk commish is 1.5 cents/sh. Then you say commish is 1 cent/sh 

whatever, it looks like approximately an aggregate $10 in commish to buy 400 sh & sell 4 calls in a standard buy/write at IB. Trader can escape commission-free at IB only if assigned; however if stk drops & no assignment occurs, then trader can only escape by paying a sell commission to exit the stock. All commissions will be far higher at most other brokers.

my point is that 45 or 50 pennies are not a good enough return for the risk to $9,600. Sun life is not a good option stock to choose in the 1st place. Those options are far too illiquid. Those premiums are far too low. Like so many montreal options, slf is deadsville on mtl.

one might say investor has received 47 or 48 pennies net of commish for a one-way leg into the position. However if stock declines by this amount or more - and it's a trivial amount - he will lose money.

all this talk about 29%-annualized-yield-if-assigned is standard option newbiespeak. It's quite misleading. It does not take into consideration any capital impairment that might occur.

btw do you see that huge volume today in slf apr 24s. Those were not bullish positions, imho. Those were likely to be the backside of an institution that shorted the stock & bought all those calls as a hedge.

same story with the extremely high open interests in the april 22s & 23s. Some institution has certainly been busy, my, my.

as for flying into a tizzy over the world knowing whether the sunlife buy/writes are in registered or non-registered, of course they are in non-registered. Everyone knows that IB does not offer registered accounts.


----------



## Causalien

$0.5 for an option contract IS a bit low on the profit side. Not the most optimum play, but ok for 4 contracts only. I am glad you made money.


----------



## humble_pie

this thread was begun with serious requests for posters to give their reasons for their stock picks or rejects.

but the reasons swiftly disappeared & the thread became a sandbox for noisy novice investorlets all shouting LookMommieIJustBought200Shares or else LookMommieIJustSoldMy100Shares.

the sun life option example is another LookMommie. The only way a trader can benefit in this particular sandbox is if the underlying stock remains at $24 & never deviates, month after month after month. Which is not going to happen. Under the LookMommie scenario, if stk drops by 45 pennies, trader loses. If stk rises by 40 pennies, trader loses again because he's prepared for assignment & it'll cost those 40 pennies or more to buy back the higher-priced stock.

meanwhile, trader will forfeit rights to at least half of the dividends, which would normally be a prime objective for acquiring sun life in the first place.

at brokers other than deep discounters like IB, commissions will destroy this particular LookMommie after a mere 20 pennies.

this LookMommie is one of the strategies that attract a bad reputation to options trading. It's the strategy that delivers 100% of the downside risk but 0% of any upside potential. It's the strategy that brought the HEX fund managers to their knees over at horizons beta.

meanwhile, cmf forum investors of all stripes, both new & experienced, can find fabulous nuggets of wisdom over in the Individual Stocks threads. Here, posters usually discuss the reasons for their decisions. The ongoing apple discussion, for example, is a message board powerhouse, broader & more insightful than any commentaries i've ever seen in the traditional media.


----------



## Kaitlyn

humble_pie said:


> the sun life option example is another LookMommie. The only way a trader can benefit in this particular sandbox is if the underlying stock remains at $24 & never deviates, month after month after month. Which is not going to happen. Under the LookMommie scenario, if stk drops by 45 pennies, trader loses. If stk rises by 40 pennies, trader loses again because he's prepared for assignment & it'll cost those 40 pennies or more to buy back the higher-priced stock.
> 
> meanwhile, trader will forfeit rights to at least half of the dividends, which would normally be a prime objective for acquiring sun life in the first place.


I don't get what you mean here... how does SLF going up 40 cents become a bad thing? And don't get the last sentence, either. Clarification appreciated


----------



## Andre112

moneyisfornothing said:


> Centerra gold at 12.9


good buy...
up 6% today.


----------



## hboy43

humble_pie said:


> this thread was begun with serious requests for posters to give their reasons for their stock picks or rejects.
> 
> but the reasons swiftly disappeared & the thread became a sandbox for noisy novice investorlets all shouting LookMommieIJustBought200Shares or else LookMommieIJustSoldMy100Shares.


Maybe someone should start a thread *What are you buying and holding for more than a year*. I suspect the number of posts in this new thread would drop one or two orders of magnitude.

hboy43


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> good buy...
> up 6% today.


Indeed!

I missed CG's -15% haircut yesterday, supposedly due to reduction in access & production & delays at its Kumtor mine in Kyrgyzstan [because of ice movement], but nearing +8% this morning.

I don't follow this company, but I'm somewhat interested, so I'll do a bit of reading [though not necessarily for investing purposes].

"Located in Tian Shan mountains at more than 4,000 m (14,000 ft) above sea level, Kumtor is the second-highest gold mining operation in the world..."

I found the 'Major Assumptions' section in link below [2nd pg.], interesting/optimistic.

http://www.centerragold.com/sites/default/files/news-releases-en/cg-03272012-en.pdf

Anyone else owns CG here? 

I don't like the fact that it trades in US OTC market.


----------



## Toronto.gal

hboy43 said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread *What are you buying and holding for more than a year*. I suspect the number of posts in this new thread would drop one or two orders of magnitude.
> 
> hboy43


The fact of the matter is that not everyone has the ability/energy/desire/knowledge/time, or even obligation/requirement to go into specifics of what they do, why, how much, etc., however, those who take the time to educate/explain/help/share & write with knowledge [and there are many here], are a great help to all. 

I also think we're all adults here and responsible for our own learning; I see no need to hand-hold anyone, so even if someone gives just an idea here, I'm thankful for it, but the fact-finding mission is my responsibility and the failures/successes are my own as well. I have learned a great deal from many here over the last 2 years!

Last, but not least, I would never dream to argue with experts, such as hp for options; GOB for AAPL; MoneyGal for tax/retirement, etc. I may argue about other topics with them, however!


----------



## newbi

Thinking of adding my position on TA, may be oversold recently, any opinion?


----------



## Argonaut

newbi said:


> Thinking of adding my position on TA, may be oversold recently, any opinion?


There are 224 million shares outstanding, and I think most of those are owned by CMF members. You'll have to ask one if they would like to sell.


----------



## Causalien

Opinion? BUYBUYBUY!!! A la cramer style.


----------



## Homerhomer

I own 200M of TA shares, so as smarty pants says you will have to ask me ;-)

There are many opinions on it in the individual securities section.


----------



## Argonaut

I feel sick and tired about Fortis. Every day it is down. On up days it's in the red. On down days it's in the red. Why oh why can't it get to my selling price.

I can only imagine how owners of TA feel.


----------



## Jesse

Argonaut said:


> There are 224 million shares outstanding, and I think most of those are owned by CMF members. You'll have to ask one if they would like to sell.


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> I feel sick and tired about Fortis. Every day it is down. On up days it's in the red. On down days it's in the red. Why oh why can't it get to my selling price.
> 
> I can only imagine how owners of TA feel.


TA and FTS only 2 utilities I hold.... wanted difercification ....and bought this year (more promissing utilities like IPL were too expensive). Both sux. I just hope they won't cut dividends. If FTS drops below $30 , I'll probably will average down.


----------



## Argonaut

The good news for us Fortis owners is that there is some solid support at $32. If you look at a chart since September, and even a chart today when it trampolined off $32. TransAlta has no support, and the news doesn't look great.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob.../Atom&utm_source=Opinions&utm_content=2383355


----------



## gibor365

This is why i bought FTS in low 32's, as I saw support at $32.
TA also had support when i bought it, but this support got broken on bad QT news. I just hope that yield seekers will start buying TA .... also I read some rumours that TA can be take over target by some US company.

Also, Argonaut , wanted to ask you...if want to sell FTS because you overweighted in utilities? or you want just to switch to another utility. i know you like IPL.UN, but it lloks too expensive...


----------



## Argonaut

I've had IPL.UN for a long time and won't sell, and I consider it a pipeline and FTS a utility. I'm selling my accumulated TD shares soon as we approach a 52-week high and a possible correction. In a perfect world, FTS would rise enough for me to sell, and BNS or TD would fall enough for me to repurchase a bank inside my TFSA instead. If I were to go for a utility again, it would likely be Canadian Utilities if I could grab it at a better yield.


----------



## Causalien

IPL receives my endorsement. Been adding since $12. At 5%, it is just average.


----------



## Eder

Argonaut said:


> I feel sick and tired about Fortis. Every day it is down. On up days it's in the red. On down days it's in the red. Why oh why can't it get to my selling price.
> 
> I can only imagine how owners of TA feel.


I'll be adding to my Fortis if it can drop another 5%. I might add more TA but need to decide if the dividend really is safe. I can see both doing better as Europe continues into the toilet this summer.


----------



## gibor365

Where is KaeJS?! I don't believe he's not buying stuff


----------



## KaeJS

humble_pie said:


> but the reasons swiftly disappeared & the thread became a sandbox for noisy novice investorlets all shouting LookMommieIJustBought200Shares or else LookMommieIJustSoldMy100Shares.


Oh, FFS.

Would you like some expensive cheese to go with your whine?

Christ. Cry me a river, humble.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> Where is KaeJS?! I don't believe he's not buying stuff



Waiting for another down day. Things aren't cheap enough yet and I don't think they're about to spring back to life tomorrow.


----------



## indexxx

Causalien said:


> IPL receives my endorsement. Been adding since $12. At 5%, it is just average.


I loves me some pipelines! Atlas has treated me very well.


----------



## Causalien

May Atlas shrug you.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Bought more XIU @ 17.48


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Waiting for another down day. Things aren't cheap enough yet and I don't think they're about to spring back to life tomorrow.


Good call buddy! Now I want to hear your prediction about tomorrow! 
Was planning to buy BBD.B below $4, but looks like there is strong support just above $4


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some BAC. I think there is a high possibility we could see $15 this year with improving economic data.


----------



## ddkay

madeincanada said:


> this year with improving economic data.


Ehem pardon me but HIGH possibility? I would love if you elaborated on this 

You're betting BAC would see 170% YTD by December 2012, and that would corroborate with a 44% return YTD on the S&P500 index. The only time the S&P500 had a +40% year was after the 2008 market bottom. These are not high possibility events.

I would tread with caution the rest of the year...


----------



## Toronto.gal

I heard a [bullish] report that BofA and other American banks, have big global expansion plans.


----------



## Causalien

BAC up.
Right now, it is still just a return to tangible book value play. Which is $12. $20 is return to book. Consider how much it has dropped since last year, the percentage isn't so wild. If you do YOY, it's down a few percentage and makes the compression trade understandable. 
The funniest part about all this? They are down because of Greece potentially blowing up their CDS, which potentially will make them insolvent.

Disclaimer: I own BAC "stuff"


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I sold SPY May 140 puts @ $3.49 this morning

I know this is the 'buying' thread - it's kinda like buying SPY

(Although I got "killed" by commissions according to humble_pie - a whopping $4.50)


----------



## Spudd

Does puts mean you're betting it will go up to 140? Wait, it's already above 140. Does it mean you're betting it'll go down to 140?


----------



## HaroldCrump

dotnet_nerd said:


> Selling puts is bullish.


Eh?
Selling puts without adequate risk management is tempting fate, esp. in times like these.
I only hope you have adequate margin with your broker and/or have a boatload of cash sitting around in your trading account to cover the assignment.


----------



## dogcom

I was very naughty today and bought RIM just before the earnings are about to be announced. Looks like the earnings turned out very bad indeed, what a complete shock I never would have guessed it. 

So I wonder if everyone else is as shocked as I am and didn't price it in. What is that saying, screw me once shame on you screw me twice shame on me or screw me five times shame on everyone which would be the case for RIM. 

OK I jest so let us see if I am right and the idiots did price it in and now we move forward and up or we somehow got surprised again.


----------



## marina628

Don't own the stock but recently had 10 days on a iphone trial(thanks Telus) and must tell you I loved my Blackberry so much I stuck with it and bought another .


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bought BIR at 6.75


----------



## humble_pie

harold agreed it's a cuckoo trade but he doesn't need much margin at IB.

IB has this incredible state-of-the-art system whereby, the very minute that margin gets overdrawn, IB will begin mercilessly selling the client's assets without the client knowing. It's all automated.

every IB client has already authorized permission for this. Word has it that apparently most of the newbies forget or else they don't understand, so when it happens for the 1st time they tend to get royally upset ...


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> harold agreed it's a cuckoo trade but he doesn't need much margin at IB.
> 
> IB has this incredible state-of-the-art system whereby, the very minute that margin gets overdrawn, IB will begin mercilessly selling the client's assets without the client knowing. It's all automated.
> 
> every IB client has already authorized permission for this. Word has it that apparently most of the newbies forget or else they don't understand, so when it happens for the 1st time they tend to get royally upset ...


Well done, another outstanding *LookMommyIBashedAnotherIBClient* post


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> I was very naughty today and bought RIM just before the earnings are about to be announced. Looks like the earnings turned out very bad indeed, what a complete shock I never would have guessed it.
> 
> So I wonder if everyone else is as shocked as I am and didn't price it in. What is that saying, screw me once shame on you screw me twice shame on me or screw me five times shame on everyone which would be the case for RIM.
> 
> OK I jest so let us see if I am right and the idiots did price it in and now we move forward and up or we somehow got surprised again.


I would use a different adjective than 'naughty' dogcom, but seriously, how much can you lose from the $13+ price you bought at? I don't think much and you might be able to sell sooner than you think.

Perhaps it's the last jolt/wake up call that RIM needed. Volume in pre-trading now nearing 3M.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> harold agreed it's a cuckoo trade


BTW, enlighten us. Explain to those on this forum who believe in index investing (I think there might be a few) what's wrong with SPY?


----------



## humble_pie

no bashing, nerd, it's just that your option trades are so foolish.

why don't you try to learn something.

there are others in this forum who were recently option newbies. They studied hard. They are now performing unbelievably brilliant strategies. Please try to notice them.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Toronto.gal said:


> ...how much can you lose from the $13+ price you bought at?...


100% of it 

But seriously I agree RIM is a good buy right now, all the bad news is baked in. I think we're seeing short covering going on right now as the sharp drop after hours has reversed.

Plus RIM is an obvious takeover target.

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> no bashing, nerd, it's just that your option trades are so foolish.


So let me get this straight....

SPY has one of the most heavily traded options chains on earth. I sold May 140 puts. Let's see, the volume on those yesterday was 132,000 contracts with an OI of 119,000

Each of those trades involved a buy/sell. So were all of those thousands of people on the sell-side as foolish as me??? They should all instead listen to _humble_pie_?


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> bought RIM just before the earnings are about to be announced. if I am right.........


So, who gets the last laugh? Not 'naughty', simply brilliant! 

RIMM is up by almost 4%; the shake-up worked!


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Toronto.gal said:


> So, who gets the last laugh? Not 'naughty', simply brilliant!
> 
> RIMM is up by almost 4%; the shake-up worked!


Yup, great play congrats!

Looks like a short-squeeze happening. RIM's clearly a takeover target as well.

(Disclaimer: Long RIM)


----------



## humble_pie

not just the last laugh, both of you have been brilliant on RIM for some time.

it was t.gal who said, long ago, that the rim patents would always have value for an eventual takeover.

meanwhile the rest of us poor sods can go figure whether the bottom is in ...


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> meanwhile the rest of us poor sods can go figure whether the bottom is in ...


You're probably the only one that does not think of dogcom and I as the 'RIM doltish' around here. 

Most of us have a little intuitive sagacity [learned this from the Oracle of Omaha].


----------



## dogcom

So what word would have used other then naughty T.gal, maybe just crazy would do. Joking aside my thinking on RIM was that everyone would have expected the worst and we got that, but what they would really look for more is what is said about the companies future direction and we might have got that but we will have to see. As a takeover candidate as was alluded to in the conference call I wonder what RIM would really be worth. I think if the new product to be released in September is not going as planned they will try to pull the trigger and sell the company before they disappoint everyone again.


----------



## dogcom

Sold RIM just now took the decent profit because I don't trust this company of course but will still look to buy again and as the saying goes I tossed it back into the ditch again. Instead I just bought some ESI so now we will see how this goes.

After April if the market is still strong and going straight up I will probably look to XSB to hold for the usual market decline when it comes. I could short the market or buy the VIX but that is always so very hard to time right.


----------



## stephenheath

Used some freed up cash in the Mrs.' TFSA to pick up 500 PLT.UN @ 7.37


----------



## dotnet_nerd

stephenheath said:


> Used some freed up cash in the Mrs.' TFSA to pick up 500 PLT.UN @ 7.37


Interesting choice, I hope you're not "catching a falling knife" though.

The yield looks very attractive I hope it's sustainable.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> 1. So what word would have used other then naughty...
> 2. I wonder what RIM would really be worth.
> 3. I think if the new product to be released in September is not going as planned they will try to pull the trigger and sell the company before they disappoint everyone again.


1. I called you brilliant!

2. Don't we all [interested parties that is]. There have been a few numbers circulating, from $2B+.

Recent Nortel and Motorola examples, got way more than expected or worth for that matter, and this is indicative of the IP power/value. I hardly think RIM's patents have little value as many seem to believe [then again, I still believe that Kodak's aren't worthless either].  

3. We need to proceed with caution & accordingly, I sold a % of my shares as well, but NOT all [keeping 25%].


----------



## ddkay

dotnet_nerd said:


> Each of those trades involved a buy/sell. So were all of those thousands of people on the sell-side as foolish as me??? They should all instead listen to _humble_pie_?


It's not that simple, those OI numbers are almost meaningless, they don't tell you what strategy people are using. You should cap your risk when selling premium. Well for uncovered writes, you always have the "chance" - this is what makes playing the lottery so appealing. The same concept drives speculation.


----------



## stephenheath

They just boosted the yield too, but at 12.9% I'm not assuming it's sustainable, but since my target for these things is 6% I wouldn't mind if they cut it ... well, even more than half in this case. And this is a buy and hold for 25 years purchase (unless something goes wrong) so short term dips won't matter, just long term losses


----------



## Vitalogy80

Toronto.gal said:


> So, who gets the last laugh? Not 'naughty', simply brilliant!
> 
> RIMM is up by almost 4%; the shake-up worked!


A good time to sell then...RIM is going nowhere. When you're basing your investing solely on hoping someone buys them out, that's a bad idea IMHO. It's never a great idea to think "it can't go any lower, can it?". Wait for RIM to actually put out something that people want and then buy them again, until that happens, either short them or stay away. Probably the only reason it's going up is because people are closing their short positions because they want to book gains as they've already made a ton.


----------



## Causalien

7/8 of the options are not traded on the exchange. These numbers are what the MM are taking out of obligation.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

ddkay said:


> It's not that simple, those OI numbers are almost meaningless, they don't tell you what strategy people are using.


My point was the significant volume, not so much the OI. Obviously SPY options are very popular, for good reason. I was scratching my head over humble_pie's calling me "foolish". I think he's just being a loudmouth.




ddkay said:


> You should cap your risk when selling premium.


Of course. I do. (It's a moot point anyway, I closed my SPY puts for a nice overnight profit.)


----------



## dotnet_nerd

stephenheath said:


> They just boosted the yield too, but at 12.9% I'm not assuming it's sustainable, but since my target for these things is 6% I wouldn't mind if they cut it ... well, even more than half in this case. And this is a buy and hold for 25 years purchase (unless something goes wrong) so short term dips won't matter, just long term losses


Just for sh*ts and giggles I picked a few hundred @7.34 

Buy 'n hold for me too.


----------



## ddkay

I agree with Vitalogy, it's not only that they need a product people want to buy, they need to deliver it on time. With BB10 they have just delayed and delayed and delayed. Who has time to babysit RIM press releases? The release cycle after BB7 has become unpredictable and too slow. People just don't care anymore.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Vitalogy80 said:


> 1. A good time to sell then
> 2. It's never a great idea to think "it can't go any lower, can it?"
> 3. either short them or stay away.


1. The goal with any type investment is to make profits & I'm doing that!
2. I didn't say it can't go lower; the stock has lost how much of its value thus far?! It's not like it's down a mere 50%.
3. I do neither! 

My investment strategy works for me! But thanks for the opinion just the same. Hope you're enjoying the forum!


----------



## Vitalogy80

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. The goal with any type investment is to make profits & I'm doing that!
> 2. I didn't say it can't go lower; the stock has lost how much of its value thus far?! It's not like it's down a mere 50%.
> 3. I do neither!
> 
> My investment strategy works for me! But thanks for the opinion just the same. Hope you're enjoying the forum!


Ok, cool...glad that it's working out for you. I just think it's dangerous to be long on RIM until they show me something that says they've turned things around. They're losing market share faster than anyone, it's looking very similar to Palm from 5-10 years ago. Personally, I loved using a Blackberry for a long time and would love a feel good Canadian story, I just don't see it happening and not willing to risk my money on them. There just isn't any upside right now other than a dead cat bounce, until they release something groundbreaking, which I hope BB10 is.


----------



## gibor365

stephenheath said:


> They just boosted the yield too,


how they can boost yield? to boost yield, they have to dump price..
In this (high-yielders) category, I prefer (and hold) EGL.UN , similat yield and much better appreciation.

Initiated position in HSE... think that at current prices it's cheap...not bad yield at 4.7%


----------



## stephenheath

gibor said:


> how they can boost yield? to boost yield, they have to dump price..
> In this (high-yielders) category, I prefer (and hold) EGL.UN , similat yield and much better appreciation.
> 
> Initiated position in HSE... think that at current prices it's cheap...not bad yield at 4.7%


Sorry, my brain is making all kinds of inadvertent slips today, I think it's time for a holiday. I meant to say they boosted the dividend not the yield. I like EGL too and have that as well, but like to diversify the high yielders... I started doing that originally for safety, but they have been my best performers over the last three years, and if you'd asked me three years ago which would grow 25% and which 65% I would have guessed mostly wrong, so now I diversify out of a desire not to miss out on the random boosts


----------



## gibor365

When did they increased dividends? I couldn't find this info....as per TDW they pay 0.075 monthly form summer 2011 and before they pay 0.1


----------



## stephenheath

The increase is for next month (or maybe the month after if there's a delay in closing this deal):

I'm not sure if this link will work or not if you're not logged in as a customer:

https://markets.qtrade.ca/news/story?article=51ce09ae954650f2
But the title for searching more links is 
Parallel Energy Trust Announces Acquisition of Remaining 41% Interest in West Panhandle Field; Trust Unit and Convertible Debenture Financing;
03/21/2012 04:14 PM ET

But the relevant section is:

Increase in Distribution

In recognition of the favourable impact of the Acquisition on Parallel's operations and financial metrics, subject to the closing of the Acquisition, the Board of Directors of the Trust has confirmed an increase to the distribution payable on Parallel's units from the current $0.075 per unit per month, to $0.08 per unit per month, effective the first record date after closing of the Acquisition. Given that the Acquisition is currently expected to close on or about April 12, 2012, the first increased distribution will be payable May 23, 2012 to unitholders of record on April 30, 2012.


----------



## gibor365

OK, I found it...
take a look at link below about PLT.UN dividend sustainability....
http://www.beatingtheindex.com/para...on-dividend-sustainability-analysis/#comments


----------



## stephenheath

Thanks gibor, I'll definately keep a close eye on this one, although I have a feeling it'll be the DRIPpers that ultimately pay the price. And to be honest, I'm not ruling out a big pop in oil prices this summer which would give me an exit point, if it doesn't materialize and this starts slipping I might jettison early, especially if I can find something better.

PS: Thanks for the link to that website, I took a looksie at other articles mentioning stocks I owned and there were some interesting notes and perspectives... I owe you a beer!


----------



## dogcom

Thanks for the nice comment on RIM T.gal.

Vitalogy80 I am pretty sure T.gal is well aware of the risks on RIM as I am as well but despite the drop from $45.00 I have made money being long RIM. I also owned it at $45.00 and quickly tossed it into the ditch at $44.00 when it wasn't going my way but since then have made money going in and out of it.


----------



## gibor365

stephenheath said:


> PS: Thanks for the link to that website, I took a looksie at other articles mentioning stocks I owned and there were some interesting notes and perspectives... I owe you a beer!


Next week I'm going to Cuba vacation, so I'll have a plenty of beers...
Better please share your investing ideas....when I come back from Cuba Iexpect bunch of cash from CRA (taxes) and will need to deploy it..... and I don't do drugs and .... options 

P.S. The first idea about EGL.UN I got from this blog, bought it and ... so far so good....


----------



## Vitalogy80

dogcom said:


> Thanks for the nice comment on RIM T.gal.
> 
> Vitalogy80 I am pretty sure T.gal is well aware of the risks on RIM as I am as well but despite the drop from $45.00 I have made money being long RIM. I also owned it at $45.00 and quickly tossed it into the ditch at $44.00 when it wasn't going my way but since then have made money going in and out of it.


Ya, I'm not into Technical Analysis at all and pretty much just invest in companies I understand, but if you're making money on RIM while it dives from $45.00 to $15 and you're not short on it, you're both obviously much smarter than I am. With that said, I just think it'd be easier to make money if you want to go long on a stock that's rising, rather than what RIM has been doing.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Vitalogy80 said:


> you're both obviously much smarter than I am.


We are! That's why we're senior members, junior! 

I'm long on many stocks, but volatility can be a very good friend as well, whether you're long or not.


----------



## humble_pie

vital some people are natural-born FAZzy investors.

(a joke from just before your arrival)


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> 1. Next week I'm going to Cuba vacation, so I'll have a plenty of beers........
> 2. and I don't do drugs


1. In that case, the slow [or no] internet won't bother you.
2. No need for drugs when you have the famous Cuban cigars! 

Have a great time and enjoy the majestic playas!

Don't think about dividends too much while away!


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. In that case, the slow [or no] internet won't bother you.
> 2. No need for drugs when you have the famous Cuban cigars!
> 
> Have a great time and enjoy the majestic playas!
> 
> Don't think about dividends too much while away!


Thanks T.gal, but I don't like cigars, instead I'm supporting PM by smoking Malboro


----------



## dogcom

Vitalogy80 your are right going long a stock with a more favorable trend is a better idea it is just that myself and T.gal included it would seem have a thing for making money off dropping stocks like this.


----------



## SoCon

Recently added;
Precision Drilling (PD) - Action Buy List of TD
Lakeshore Gold - 52 wk low, yet just announced larger deposit - also TD Buy $2.50 or so Target
BKX - BNK Petroleum
NVA - NuVista Energy


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> Thanks T.gal, but I don't like cigars, instead I'm supporting PM by smoking Malboro




Whaaaaaaaat? 

Cuban Cigar > Marlboro


----------



## PMREdmonton

Recent buys over the last month:

Catch the Wind (CTW.to) at 12 cents

Poseidon Concepts (PSN.to) at $14

Nevsun Resources (NSU) at 3.38

Transglobe Apartments (TGA.UN) at 12.25

Direct TV (DTV) at 47.25

Telefonica (TEF) at 16

Annaly Capital (NLY) at 15.90

Petrobras (PBR) at 26.25

Hecla mining (HL) at 4.60

Gasfrac (GFS) various purchases for ACB of 7.34

Immunocellular therapeutics (IMUC.OB) at 2.90


----------



## gibor365

PMREdmonton , serious buyings 
My list is much shorter:
PSN 13.86
HSE 25.25


----------



## indexxx

I looked into PMREdmonton's suggestion of Gasfrac and set a limit order for $7.25- there does seem to be some interesting potential here.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Interesting list PMREdmonton; from 1st to last, though it's the last one that caught my attention! Too bad you did not grab it early in the year [or did you?].

Good luck with all & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toronto.gal

PMREdmonton said:


> Immunocellular therapeutics (IMUC.OB) at 2.90


Today, shares of KERX are down -60%+ after their experimental treatment for colorectal cancer failed to meet a late-stage study; this, after a 100%+ increase YTD. 

I have been a heavy trader of this stock since 2010 and was fully expecting the shares to dive as this sector is very, very tricky; hardly ever succeed at first & accordingly, I had previously sold most of my shares when the price jumped last month & was just same-day trading the stock. 

I'm sure I don't have to tell you how this works, but given the huge rise in IMUC YTD [just $1+ in Jan.], if I were you, I would be very careful with this one [especially as they approach Phase III clinical trials] & would trade them until the price came down back to $1 or $2.


----------



## Med

Same for Aeterna Zentaris, Down 66%! (KERX partner). I traded this stock a couple of times too but I didn't feel like buying any share recentely.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I only own/traded KERX. 

The shares rose too fast & that is always a strong indication of either good or bad news. Most of the shares I held for long-term, were bought at the near 52 week lows, which is not far from the current price. Entry price is always so important when holding long-term & for that reason, the drop has barely affected me. 

Now I'll try to decipher the results and hope for better luck next time. In the meantime, I already traded it once this morning & working on my 2nd trade of same!


----------



## Causalien

So T.Gal, were you in the pharmaceutical business before? Because you must have some edge on this if you are insane enough to do the drug trial trades.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Causalien said:


> you must have some edge on this if you are 'insane' enough to do the drug trial trades.


You mean to tell me that you had not figured out that I was insane before today? 

What can I say, Marina is not the only 'dice-roller' around here!

I posted this article before to emphasize the danger & I'll post it again:

"Investing in biotechnology stocks is not for the faint of heart. The sector is rife with jargon, scientific complexity, huge regulatory hurdles and potential setbacks that can send a company’s share price into the basement." 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ng-the-dice-on-biotech-stocks/article1876514/ 

Biotech stocks are indeed like no other as the article mentioned & certainly not for those without time/keen interest/knowledge in the field, as after all, there is plenty of complexity & uncertainty with these stocks, BUT you don't need to be Einstein nor have a PhD in chemistry either. 

Like with any other stocks though, risk management is key and I believe I have developed a very good system over the last couple of years & that is why I am down -20% on the shares I hold [that were financed with profits], as opposed to being down 66%. 

The setback, which is not unique to these stocks & for which I had been fully prepared and even anticipating, might represent a better opportunity than before. Anyway, my focus is now on another biochem stock, though I'm not abandoning this one, at least not for *same-day* trading!


----------



## Causalien

That was a nice way to avoid answering the question. In any case, biotech FDA approval trade is one where I conceded that I fail at, which is why I am interested in understanding why someone would think they can win against insiders.


----------



## Toronto.gal

You're too inquisitive Causalien! I'm not thinking I can win against insiders; never do!

Added GG to my long-term position.

- 1st tranche x $45.49 [such low volume in the morning].
- 2nd tranche x $43.90

[paid 1 commission only].


----------



## JustAGuy

Added POST to my portfolio... just noticed that they added themselves to the market in February.... and have been climbing ever since... they're a pretty recognizable company whose breakfast cereals I've consumed...


----------



## madeincanada

shortly some rimm at the open now covered for a 7 percent gain. going to use the money to buy a iphone.


----------



## Argonaut

madeincanada said:


> shortly some rimm at the open now covered for a 7 percent gain. going to use the money to buy a iphone.


Classic! RIMM's story in a nutshell.


----------



## HaroldCrump

madeincanada said:


> shortly some rimm at the open now covered for a 7 percent gain. going to use the money to buy a iphone.


You should be ashamed of yourself, *madeincanada*


----------



## Toronto.gal

That was a good one Harold, but you forgot to underline a certain word for exactitude.


----------



## Andre112

114 gg @$43.35


----------



## Knight Rider

Andre112 said:


> 114 gg @$43.35


Was about to buy 130 G at $42.99, but when I clicked submit I found out my CIBC Investors Edge account was still restricted . They are seriously slow at setting up accounts.


----------



## dave2012

I just finished transferring a few more accounts to Investors Edge. Filled out forms on Friday, they appeared online yesterday. Transferring existing porfolio is just a matter of a phone call.

I just missed G with an order @ 43.08. GG is lower in after hours, so may get in even cheaper tomorrow.


----------



## dogcom

People are really throwing in the towel on gold stocks after a brutal year and it still can get much worse but I think those who buy here and add as it falls will be very happy down the road.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 500 G.TO @ $42.15
Sold 500 G.TO @ $42.32


----------



## Toronto.gal

dave2012 said:


> I just missed G with an order @ 43.08. GG is lower in after hours, so may get in even cheaper tomorrow.


Lucky you and Knight Rider!

I guess I'll have to DCA some more.

*KaeJS:* you're becoming Speedy Gonzales!


----------



## dave2012

The US dollar is still climbing this morning. Expecting G to head even lower so I'm holding off on G for now.


----------



## Toronto.gal

So am I; I switched my attention to ELD/EGO instead.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Bought some XIC @ 19.15


----------



## madeincanada

Originally Posted by madeincanada

shortly some rimm at the open now covered for a 7 percent gain. going to use the money to buy a iphone.



HaroldCrump said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself, *madeincanada*


The funny part is I purchased my first Blackberry when RIM was making 52 week highs. This will also be my first iPhone so maybe Apple...


----------



## phrenk

Bought some ArcelorMittal (MT) today @ $17.91 and Goldcorp (TSX:T) yesterday @44.60 (should've waited, but oh well).

And for the gambler/contrairian in me, bought 2 Apple 400 strike puts @ 9$ yesterday.


----------



## JustAGuy

24 g.to @ 41.12
16 post @ 33.719
13 bnny @ 38.18
8 sbux @ 56.69


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Gold's in freefall.

Limit buy on XGD @19.50

Also bought some LIQ.T @ 17.16 - it's sort of a "baby thrown out with the bathwater" bargain that you can find on days like this.


----------



## KaeJS

phrenk said:


> Bought some ArcelorMittal (MT) today @ $17.91 and Goldcorp (TSX:T) yesterday @44.60 (should've waited, but oh well).


I bought 500 MT at $17.92. I actually meant to buy at $17.90 but I pressed "2" on my number pad instead of "0" and I didn't notice. Whoops.

I've got a pretty heavy weighting in this stock, which could be a very good or very bad thing. 550 shares total.



JustAGuy said:


> 24 g.to @ 41.12
> 16 post @ 33.719
> 13 bnny @ 38.18
> 8 sbux @ 56.69


You aren't buying enough shares. You can't make money by purchasing only 8 starbucks shares. This is actually detrimental to your portfolio.

What you should have done is bought 50 Goldcorp only.

Think: You bought 8 shares of starbucks. That means SBUX has to go up $10 for you to make $80... minus your commissions.

If you put it all into Goldcorp, then Goldcorp would only have to go up $2 (1/5th of the increase of starbucks) and you would make $100, which is $20 MORE than your Starbucks trade. I know you're new to investing, so I'm not trying to be rude in any way. Just trying to help you.


----------



## webber22

Maybe those small numbers mean grand. Bought CNQ @ 32.60. Based on level quotes I think the fix will be in on this stock later


----------



## KaeJS

webber22 said:


> Maybe those small numbers mean grand.


Nobody in their right mind is dropping $1M on Goldcorp. Especially not at a time like this.


----------



## JustAGuy

Thanks, I realized I was stupid shortly after making the buys, though part of the reason is I'm hoping to make some quick growth by buying/selling gold as it spikes, and leaving sbux long term as it seems it's going to just keep going and going. Same with bnny and even post... I feel like they're good to get in on while they're new and leave them long term.


----------



## KaeJS

JustAGuy,

I understand what you are saying, but you need to think about the capital you are investing. You need to think about opportunity cost.

If you don't know what opportunity cost is; it's the profit you could be making with that money by not having it invested in SBUX, POST, etc.

You'll see later on in your investing career that it's not at all a good idea to hold 8 shares of SBUX, regardless if its a long term hold or not.

If you still have capital left, you should buy more shares on the dips in order to increase your position size (to at least 50 shares) if you believe in the company.

Personally, I would sell SBUX, POST and BNNY. Leave G.TO.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Even for adding, those were not enough shares JustAGuy. You do realize that you paid for SBUX $1.25 more, hence $57.94 & you'll be paying when selling too [assuming your commission is $10].

As for Goldcorp, I haven't bought those shares in a long, long time as I mostly trade gold buying ELD/YRI, but lol, the day I bought GG should have been today and not yesterday. At any rate, I bought for long-term and I'll take my revenge trading it as well.

GG x $40.61 for short-term [should have traded Avon yesterday/today like I had planned given take-over talks]. :stupid::upset::hopelessness::rolleyes2:


----------



## Homerhomer

Bought G.to in two lots today, one in the morning just above 42, one just now under 40.50.


----------



## donald

I just bought 100 shares of sbux also(with my profit from aapl)-I'm like everything about the company(there tapping into the billion $$ energy drink line)which i *think* should be a success along with there aggressive growth plans.

Also bought 150 shares of francesca corp(fran)This is a spec play for me(watching this one very closely)


----------



## JustAGuy

That's it for my capital for now :upset:

Hopefully stuff will come back up in a few days and I'll regroup. Every single item I've got in my portfolio took a hit today except sbux...

If anyone feels like giving advice I certainly appreciate it. I've also got a money diary started that lists all my finances... http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/10312-Starting-to-think-ahead


----------



## dotnet_nerd

donald said:


> I just bought 100 shares of sbux also(with my profit from aapl)-I'm like everything about the company(there tapping into the billion $$ energy drink line)which i *think* should be a success along with there aggressive growth plans.
> 
> Also bought 150 shares of francesca corp(fran)This is a spec play for me(watching this one very closely)


Nah, I'll never buy SBUX. I'm kind of a "follow your dollar" investor. I won't buy Starbucks coffee because a) it's way overpriced and b) I refuse to learn a new language just to place an order.

I don't even like Tim's coffee; overpriced and bitter. No shares either, I don't like the dividend.

Mc D's has better coffee IMO and they're rapidly grabbing market share. Ditching the stupid old Ronald Clown image finally and going more upscale.

(long MCD)


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> Bought G.to in two lots today, one in the morning just above 42, one just now under 40.50.


I don't understand. I was watching it just now at $40.46 and I refused to buy. Why would I buy it today when I can buy it for under $40 tomorrow?

I'll purchase some for longer term under $40 tomorrow. Gold dropped $52 today. You don't think It's gonna drop another $10 at least tomorrow and Goldcorp will test $40/share?



JustAGuy said:


> That's it for my capital for now :upset:
> 
> If anyone feels like giving advice I certainly appreciate it.


Advice: Sell POST, BNNY, SBUX and buy 25 more shares of G.TO tomorrow close to or under the $40 mark (if possible).

Then don't touch anything until G hits $42+.

^ This is almost a surefire way to turn a $50+ profit.

As I said before, your SBUX, POST and BNNY has a very high opportunity cost. You're just not seeing it yet.


----------



## donald

Dotnet I'm also long mcd(bought in mid 70)and ko-now starbucks is a stud right now imo(I think it gets more expensive going forward)


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> I don't understand. I was watching it just now at $40.46 and I refused to buy. Why would I buy it today when I can buy it for under $40 tomorrow?
> 
> I'll purchase some for longer term under $40 tomorrow. Gold dropped $52 today. You don't think It's gonna drop another $10 at least tomorrow and Goldcorp will test $40/share?
> 
> 
> 
> Advice: Sell POST, BNNY, SBUX and buy 25 more shares of G.TO tomorrow close to or under the $40 mark (if possible).
> 
> Then don't touch anything until G hits $42+.
> 
> ^ This is almost a surefire way to turn a $50+ profit.
> 
> As I said before, your SBUX, POST and BNNY has a very high opportunity cost. You're just not seeing it yet.


How a heck do you know what will happen tomorrow? ;-)

I must be a retard, sometimes it feels like I am the only one who doesn't know what will happen next day.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Let's share! :encouragement:


----------



## JustAGuy

Sold my POST, BNNY, and SBUX at loss


----------



## Homerhomer

JustAGuy said:


> Sold my POST, BNNY, and SBUX at loss


eeek, few minutes ago I was going to say to make sure you are not too easily influenced by what has been said on the forum and in general, and to make up your own mind and decision based on your views.

I guess I am too late.

Now please, do not go and buy something just because someone told you so.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> How a heck do you know what will happen tomorrow? ;-)
> 
> I must be a retard, sometimes it feels like I am the only one who doesn't know what will happen next day.


I don't know for certain. We will see tomorrow. As for myself, I am waiting to buy G tomorrow. 

The fact is that even if I can't buy it for $40 tomorrow, I'll still be able to buy it at a good price if I want it.



JustAGuy said:


> Sold my POST, BNNY, and SBUX at loss


This was the right decision. Your loss is minimal.

You learned something from this and it was an inexpensive lesson in the big scheme of things (Wow, I wonder where someone has told me this before, Tgal?)

I agree with HomerHomer that you need to make your own decisions and not listen to everyone on this forum. However, in this case, you made the right move.

Now you have some free capital. It's up to you how you use it.

My personal opinion would be to wait it out and see what happens tomorrow. You still hold 24 Goldcorp, so if the stock goes up tomorrow, it's no sweat. You'll make money. If it drops tomorrow, then maybe you can consider buying 26 to get an even 50 shares with a lower ACB (Adjusted Cost Base) around the $40.60 mark.


----------



## Toronto.gal

JustAGuy said:


> Sold my POST, BNNY, and SBUX at loss


You bought these stocks at almost their 52 week high. 

I would suggest that you do not rush and take more time researching your stocks before you buy & reading some books.

You need to have a solid plan, which you don't appear to have yet.


----------



## JustAGuy

I bought them at their 52 week highs, but both POST and BNNY are less than 2 months on the market, and I feel they have great long term potential.

Same with SBUX... I'm seeing that as continuing to go up in the same way that APPL has. I mean... you could have bought APPL at almost any time during the past couple years and it would have been at a 52 week high at the time, right?

I haven't bought G yet... but I do see the reasoning in doing so. I agree that stuff should be consolidated into larger chunks to make a purchase worthwhile, and I was thinking to myself within an hour of buying the stuff that I really shouldn't be buying in small chunks... so... yes it didn't take much swaying since I was already at that same conclusion... but maybe it would have made more sense to wait a week to at least get some sort of profit before switching stuff up.


----------



## KaeJS

JustAGuy said:


> I bought them at their 52 week highs, but both POST and BNNY are less than 2 months on the market, and I feel they have great long term potential.
> 
> Same with SBUX... I'm seeing that as continuing to go up in the same way that APPL has. I mean... you could have bought APPL at almost any time during the past couple years and it would have been at a 52 week high at the time, right?


The fact that they haven't been on the market that long makes it scary. Why? Because they don't have a track record. Nobody knows how much they are "worth" per say. Stocks need some time to stabilize, and this goes for stocks that have been around for years, as the value changes all the time and investor sentiment also changes.

POST may shoot to $45, who knows. The point is that you are out of it now and your capital is not tied up. Plus, their business isn't that diversified. They pretty much only make cereal. I'm not saying your train of thinking is wrong, because it's not. I just think that you didn't think it through as thoroughly as you could have.

As for BNNY, I don't have much of a comment. It's organic foods. I get that people are trying to be healthy, but organic food costs more - and that's why I don't ever buy organic food, or BNNY.

As for your SBUX and AAPL comment - you are right in saying that almost any time would have been a 52wk high. However, I think AAPL and SBUX are completely different. AAPL is an Apple, and SBUX is an Orange.

You can't compare a coffee shop (which is based off "luxury living") to a Tech Giant that engulfed the entire world with its products.

Coffee is coffee. Starbucks is garbage. Once the whole fad of this "luxury living" is over.... SBUX stock will stop growing. There's too much competition and the product they have is replaceable. iPhones are currently not replaceable by another manufacturer/product.

But, hell, everyone makes coffee. And as the Dragon's would say -

"For that reason; I'm out."


----------



## Toronto.gal

JustAGuy said:


> I bought them at their 52 week highs, but both POST and BNNY are less than 2 months on the market, and I feel they have great long term potential.


I don't know and don't follow those stocks & all you're saying may be accurate, but POST for example, is up by over 22% in that short time that has been on the market [could be a good sign, or not]. If these are newly listed and you're interested in them for long-term, then more the reason not to have rushed IMHO. All I am saying is that you need to have a solid understanding of what you're investing in, and that includes having an entry/exit strategy/asset allocation plan, etc.

There are plenty of solid companies on sale, don't rush into new ones!

AAPL is in a category of its own and I would not compare that to other stocks.


----------



## JustAGuy

KaeJS said:


> Coffee is coffee. Starbucks is garbage. Once the whole fad of this "luxury living" is over.... SBUX stock will stop growing. There's too much competition and the product they have is replaceable. iPhones are currently not replaceable by another manufacturer/product."


As someone who got rid of their iphone after two months I disagree


----------



## KaeJS

JustAGuy said:


> As someone who got rid of their iphone after two months I disagree


That's fine.

But you're one person. The majority of the world says you're wrong - and that's what matters.

Same thing will happen with Starbucks. Once people realize it's too expensive or its not "cool" anymore, their sales are going to start dropping.

Every time I'm near a Starbucks, I can't help but laugh.

You know who's in Starbucks locations? People in University/College trying to study. LOL
They probably have $30k in student debt, yet they spend $5 or more on a Latte to study in a public place with distractions. LOL. Sorry, it just doesn't fly for me.

Sooner or later, people are going to choose Tim Hortons.


----------



## buhhy

KaeJS said:


> That's fine.
> 
> But you're one person. The majority of the world says you're wrong - and that's what matters.
> 
> Same thing will happen with Starbucks. Once people realize it's too expensive or its not "cool" anymore, their sales are going to start dropping.
> 
> Every time I'm near a Starbucks, I can't help but laugh.
> 
> You know who's in Starbucks locations? People in University/College trying to study. LOL
> They probably have $30k in student debt, yet they spend $5 or more on a Latte to study in a public place with distractions. LOL. Sorry, it just doesn't fly for me.
> 
> Sooner or later, people are going to choose Tim Hortons.


You know, the exact same thing could be said about Apple products. Once they aren't symbols of status anymore...

What's worse? University students splurging on a $700 phone with a $50/month contract and a $520 tablet, or buying a $5 frappucino every 2 days? There's a reason why Starbucks frequenters are associated with Apple product owners... The 2 companies attract the same kind of people, their target markets are very close.


----------



## KaeJS

But Coffee is Coffee.

The iPhone does something. And as I said, it's unique. More unique than Starbucks is to Tim Hortons.

And you're right. AAPL is going to have problems down the road when people stop buying their products, too.


----------



## JustAGuy

This is how I see it too. Apple is likely more safe because they can tie things up in constant patent litigation to help prevent anyone from being able to compete... but... I don't know I don't see the same hip company that everyone else sees. And with no Jobs at the helm I see it as being at it's peak very soon. I think the market's going to get over saturated and not as QA'd with Apple and we'll see a decline in its popularity.

It looks like PEET could be some competition for Starbucks stateside... but I really don't get why Canadians are so in love with Tim Horton's. It seems like such a dump to me. But I see Starbucks continuing to grow for at least the year.

The iphone isn't that special. It's got a wider range of frequencies... but I didn't like having to jailbreak it in order to use it the way or on the network that I wanted.


----------



## buhhy

KaeJS said:


> But Coffee is Coffee.
> 
> The iPhone does something. And as I said, it's unique. More unique than Starbucks is to Tim Hortons.
> 
> And you're right. AAPL is going to have problems down the road when people stop buying their products, too.


I dunno, the iPhone/iPad by themselves, aren't THAT unique. Both Android 4.0 and WP7.5 have comparable feature sets. Apple has the ecosystem though, and that's something that will be hard to usurp. That and the "hip/cool/high-class" identity Apple exudes.

For whatever reason, Starbucks also has that "hip/cool/high-class" reputation.

Just like Apple, whether their products are the best is up for debate, but their brand recognition isn't.


----------



## Dibs

JustAGuy, how much did you pay in comissions today?


----------



## JustAGuy

I threw away $74.40 today between commissions and selling at lower than I bought :-/
Or 5% or what I "invested".


----------



## Argonaut

JustAMegaMan, if I have something to add it would be that building a solid portfolio is more important than jumping in and out of things.

The investing learning curve is like a hole of golf. At first you'll bring out your driver and establish a good solid hit into some quality long positions. These will be the foundation of your portfolio, and the favourite balls in your bag. Once you've got a handle on that you can bring out an iron and swing for some medium term investing, based on current trends, momentum, or logical reasoning. Aim for the green but watch out for unforeseen winds. Only then will you be able to work on your short game, and put for a daily or weekly trade with some leverage or big dollars on the line.

If I were you, I would use this opportunity as a mulligan. A lot of golfers at the upcoming Masters would gladly pay $74.40 for a mulligan to try again.


----------



## webber22

Yes JustAGuy reminds me of Tiger Woods a few years ago; balls being bounced around, ending up in the wrong holes; the wood being swung around and pounded into oblivion. And I'm not even gonna mention his golf game.


----------



## Eder

I bought 8 shares of a company and am up over $400 on them in about a year....I think you were silly listening to advice about selling your shares. Stop throwing money away...holding Starbucks for 5 years is fine...selling 8 shares to buy something else is suspect through.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bought PCX at 5.9.
it may go lower if tomorrow and friday's numbers disapoint.
when people think they have it all figured out they get a kick in the nuts.
whoever is trading energy stocks must know why Consol for example is ridiculously cheap and prone to get cheaper.
for the comments on RIM by many members it is purely a speck stock atm.
JMO.
T.gal ur awesome:encouragement:

also bought FEL


----------



## donald

I don't look @ starbucks as selling coffee,there selling a "lifestyle" and like aapl they have a huge following.The university,soccer moms,business people, are'nt going away anytime soon.They have the perfect balance and imo have there niche(if you can call it a niche)locked down.There not competing with tim hortons @ all,dunkin donuts is on the same plane as tim's and both chains in the states co-exist with each other.India is untapped still(its a growth company)and there moving i with there fresh juice lines and now energy drinks(even testing liquor in seattle)They went through a crisis a few yrs back and learned lessons and seem to be back in even better shape & howard schultz is @ the helm(i like companies with founders still around)He obviously(and his team)knows his business and lives and breaths starbucks(steve jobish)-I Like IT for a long hold.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Let's share! :encouragement:


hmmmm
now that is funny lol.
short covering before holydays or selloff?
the question remains


----------



## moneyisfornothing

dotnet_nerd said:


> Yup, great play congrats!
> 
> Looks like a short-squeeze happening. RIM's clearly a takeover target as well.
> 
> (Disclaimer: Long RIM)


bought some Rim, but i think it may go lower.
bought at 12.6.
if it breaks below 10 bux , i will buy more depending on why it went to that level.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

dotnet_nerd said:


> I sold SPY May 140 puts @ $3.49 this morning
> 
> I know this is the 'buying' thread - it's kinda like buying SPY
> 
> (Although I got "killed" by commissions according to humble_pie - a whopping $4.50)


nice work dot.
bought some calls on CHK for july.
GL in ur other trades
dunno if u trade silver but i am a buyer at around 61.8% retracement from february high.
it will likely br my first entry position..
still observing what barclays and Jp morgan have up their sleeves.


----------



## Argonaut

That's not nice work at all, those puts are now underwater and rapidly becoming more expensive and risky. He did say he covered it though.


----------



## indexxx

JustAGuy said:


> Sold my POST, BNNY, and SBUX at loss



Oh man, I would never sell quality stocks like these at a loss- they will always recover. There are a lot of positive indicators for all three- patience and time are your best friends...


----------



## indexxx

KaeJS said:


> That's fine.
> 
> But you're one person. The majority of the world says you're wrong - and that's what matters.
> 
> Same thing will happen with Starbucks. Once people realize it's too expensive or its not "cool" anymore, their sales are going to start dropping.
> 
> Every time I'm near a Starbucks, I can't help but laugh.
> 
> You know who's in Starbucks locations? People in University/College trying to study. LOL
> They probably have $30k in student debt, yet they spend $5 or more on a Latte to study in a public place with distractions. LOL. Sorry, it just doesn't fly for me.
> 
> Sooner or later, people are going to choose Tim Hortons.


Ah, but YOU'RE also only one person. I don't even drink coffee, but I recognize the psychology behind part of Starbucks' success- as people's disposable income drops, they can't afford many luxuries, so they treat themselves to a small comfort instead, and it becomes a ritual- hence the ability to charge $5 or whatever for a stupid coffee. And you can carry it around with you! Starbucks is in the middle of a huge expansion, not just into different geographical areas, but also into new product lines- including alcohol. I feel that the sense of being 'entitled to a nice coffee' every day will ensure their profitability for a long, long, long time- and I also think they do in fact have a moat, as there are a lot of coffee shops, but the average person sees global brand identity.

You said it yourself- the people in Starbucks are in college, trying to study- is that going away?? they think they need caffeine to perform, and a social atmosphere as well. And the 30K debt strengthens my point; they know they are under pressure in a lot of areas, and a nice coffee makes them feel better- instant gratification is the stuff of which fortunes are made. Doesn't fly for me, either... which is why we can profit off their decision.


----------



## humble_pie

Argonaut said:


> That's not nice work at all, those puts are now underwater and rapidly becoming more expensive and risky. He did say he covered it though.



argo moneyisfornothing is newbie da troll who was recently banned.

back under a different IP addy but he's on a tight watch list now, so all he can post is sugar, syrup & treacle.

it's true those spy 140Ps were a mistake but what else can they do, some people are not cut out for it.


----------



## humble_pie

Argonaut said:


> That's not nice work at all, those puts are now underwater and rapidly becoming more expensive and risky. He did say he covered it though.



ps there are wonderful options in FAZ for phffffundamentally phfffabulous phffFAZzie phfffreaks ...


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Today, shares of KERX are down -60%+ after their experimental treatment for colorectal cancer failed to meet a late-stage study; this, after a 100%+ increase YTD.
> 
> I have been a heavy trader of this stock since 2010 and was fully expecting the shares to dive as this sector is very, very tricky; hardly ever succeed at first & accordingly, I had previously sold most of my shares when the price jumped last month & was just same-day trading the stock.
> 
> I'm sure I don't have to tell you how this works, but given the huge rise in IMUC YTD [just $1+ in Jan.], if I were you, I would be very careful with this one [especially as they approach Phase III clinical trials] & would trade them until the price came down back to $1 or $2.


nice hair . beard and brazilian wax cut:encouragement:

i am in , today


----------



## dotnet_nerd

deleted my reply - didn't read it fully, still not awake yet lol


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> ps there are wonderful options in FAZ for phffffundamentally phfffabulous phffFAZzie phfffreaks ...



*phffffffffffacepalm*


----------



## humble_pie

nerdlet you're not part of the FAZ injoke so best to stay pffffar away in the hope that you don't get pffffed again.

ps why is interactive running such pffffamously pffffoolish spammers in this forum. IB is smart enough to do much better, what were they thinking of.


----------



## Toronto.gal

moneyisfornothing said:


> nice hair . beard and brazilian wax cut:encouragement:
> i am in , today


It was a disappointing week for me for sure; it is always sad to see cancer drugs fail [despairing for many], especially in late clinical trials when drugs are tested on patients, giving some hope. 

Small pharma stocks are for the 'insane' only as someone said.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> It was a disappointing week for me for sure; it is always sad to see cancer drugs fail [despairing for many], especially in late clinical trials when drugs are tested on patients, giving some hope.
> 
> Small pharma stocks are for the 'insane' only as someone said.


thought you bought at the low end.
have i misread ur post?


----------



## Toronto.gal

No, you did not misread me. I traded at all levels successfully x 2 years, but held the lows. 

Can't win them all; had 2 successes last year, so not all bad, and by success, I don't mean profits only, but approvals.


----------



## dogcom

Sold K which has outperformed G in the last while and surprisingly up today and bought G again which is down today. I know I said before I would hold G but have been trading it and everything as posted here to keep some upside while gold is correcting hard core.


----------



## madeincanada

Woke up late and couldn't get BAC at the open :upset:


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> 1. Sold K which has outperformed G in the last while and surprisingly up today...
> 2. I know I said before I would hold G but have been trading it and everything as posted here to keep some upside while gold is correcting hard core.


1. Seems most stocks are outperforming G; ELD is also up today. :rolleyes2: 

Trust you made a profit with K. I should have stuck to my old strategy of just trading my little gold stocks instead of adding to the big ones at this time. :upset: 

2. I said same, but there are times when one needs to change plans and this is one of those times. All GG shares purchased this week are going to be sold once I can exit with a profit; I'm sure I'll have other opportunities to accumulate for lower prices.

If one buys higher than one ought to have, it's a mistake that can be corrected. For example, I recently sold an SU tranche I had bought in 2010 in the low $30's; sold for mid $30's and buying again today for less than I did in 2010. As a newbie, I was too hung up on ACB prices not realizing one can lower them when the opportunity presented itself and what better time than in volatile days. With this thinking, I also sold an ADBE tranche for profit recently and got them again for less than in 2010.


----------



## JustAGuy

Ha, I should have followed my initial feeling and invested everything in BNNY instead of diversifying (and then selling everything prematurely


----------



## Toronto.gal

BNNY was discussed on Business Night Report last night.

http://www.nbr.com/videos/video?id=1547634455001

You need more than feelings to invest & yes, you do need to diversify!


----------



## humble_pie

JustAGuy said:


> Ha, I should have followed my initial feeling and invested everything in BNNY instead of diversifying (and then selling everything prematurely



no you shouldn't follow your feelings justaguy. What you might do is get your right brain into dominant mode & get thee hence to a library & start studying how financial markets work.

you must have missed toronto.gal's many messages where she tells how she spent at least a full year reading & studying before she began doing any trades. Even then, she was not at first making the kind of dazzling moves she can carry off so well today.

there is no way anyone can ever avoid the apprenticeship period. It's like going to art school. You have to go through it. So start already.


----------



## dogcom

Actually T.Gal I made money on K going up today but lost money overall after buying it at $9.90. I saw K up this morning and G down while gold itself is up so I made the switch figuring this anomaly will change and so far it has. I am not afraid to take a loss and make changes when I figure I will be better off doing so. Or as Kinross goes who really knows how bad things will really get for this company so that is always in the back of my mind as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> *there is no way anyone can ever avoid the apprenticeship period.*


That's right, there are no shortcuts if you want to be successful.

No idea how much you know, but one should always start with the basics! As mother used to tell me, it's 1,2,3, not 3,2,1 [the way I apparently cleaned my room]. :rolleyes2:

Listen to this video:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ew-to-investing-hit-the-books/article1910171/

Those books are quite good!

*dogcom:* I know you'll make up your losses!


----------



## blin10

that's a bunch of bs in my opinion... he can go study for 10 years, come back and loose a ton of money... I was reading he lost like $70 or something, that's the best lessons, real trading, real money, real emotions... he just needs to watch markets everyday and experience emotions of being up big, down big, etc... also learn TA, charts and all that... I've never read a single page of any book, it's a waist of time



humble_pie said:


> no you shouldn't follow your feelings justaguy. What you might do is get your right brain into dominant mode & get thee hence to a library & start studying how financial markets work.
> 
> you must have missed toronto.gal's many messages where she tells how she spent at least a full year reading & studying before she began doing any trades. Even then, she was not at first making the kind of dazzling moves she can carry off so well today.
> 
> there is no way anyone can ever avoid the apprenticeship period. It's like going to art school. You have to go through it. So start already.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> If one buys higher than one ought to have, it's a mistake that can be corrected. For example, I recently sold an SU tranche I had bought in 2010 in the low $30's; sold for mid $30's and buying again today for less than I did in 2010. As a newbie, I was too hung up on ACB prices not realizing one can lower them when the opportunity presented itself and what better time than in volatile days. With this thinking, I also sold an ADBE tranche for profit recently and got them again for less than in 2010.


As a newbie, I didn't realize this until I read your and others' posts about trenches.
This time I bought too many share that I didn't leave myself room for errors. All cash tied up.
The only way to correct it is add more money into my investment account.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Andre112 said:


> As a newbie, I didn't realize this until I read your and others' posts about trenches.


Yeah, sometimes it does feel like we are in the _trenches_.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> 1. As a newbie, I didn't realize this until I read your and others' posts about trenches.
> 2. bought too many share that I didn't leave myself room for errors. All cash tied up.


1. Just in case it was not a typo, it's trAnches! [trench= long narrow ditch]. :wink:
2. Too many people put more emphasis on avoiding paying a double commission fee, but they don't realize that the fee is negligible in comparison to what they can lose.

Always have cash!

Harold is right. :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie

always a pleasure to hear from elegant correspondents like blin.

how is a person going to "learn TA, charts and all that" except by studying.

libraries are learning pods. Offer far more than books. A new investor can learn about stock markets in libraries without ever cracking a printed page.

i mention libraries specifically because artyfeely doesn't seem to be learning anything from the internet or this forum per se. It's a sorrowful story. Discount brokers see this phenom by the millions. New investors flailing around & blind-betting on volume names grabbed out of media headlines without any research whatsoever. Often leads to small accounts being totally wiped out in less than a year.

the best place to fully "experience [the] emotions of being up big, down big" which blin insists are necessary is the nearest casino imho.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. Just in case it was not a typo, it's trAnches! [trench= long narrow ditch]. :wink:
> 2. Too many people put more emphasis on avoiding paying a double commission fee, but they don't realize that the fee is negligible in comparison to what they can lose.
> 
> Always have cash!


Potayto Potahto?  
I seriouly thought it was trEnches. 
Yeah the double commission because I'm not with a discount broker. $30 a trade is making it hard on a small capital, but I'm making changes now.


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> How a heck do you know what will happen tomorrow? ;-)


Well, $40.23 was the low point. So it did go lower, but you still made a good entry at $40.50

JustAGuy, did you buy any G.TO today?

I didn't buy any. It didn't hit $40.


----------



## Andre112

One more question, how diversify do you have to be with trading?
Let's say if the capital is 5K to 10K.


----------



## JustAGuy

Yeah, I bought in at 40.46
I should probably get a realtime tracker for this stuff... I was using google finance and bought when I saw it dip down to 40.30... but wasn't thinking about the delay.... so it was already back up when I bought.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> One more question, how diversify do you have to be with trading?
> Let's say if the capital is 5K to 10K.


You said you were a newbie, so why not do some reading about stock trading strategies and then do some virtual trading?


----------



## Causalien

Finally woke up with the keyboards imprinted in my face. The final exams are wrecking havoc in my trading life. Stocks tanks a bit and we get new traders burnt complaining on the forum? To those of you who can't take this small dip emotionally. You are not meant to trade stocks.


----------



## Causalien

Forgot that I came here to say, bought TSLA. Back to 100% full allocation from risky tech.


----------



## KaeJS

JustAGuy said:


> Yeah, I bought in at 40.46
> I should probably get a realtime tracker for this stuff... I was using google finance and bought when I saw it dip down to 40.30... but wasn't thinking about the delay.... so it was already back up when I bought.


What the fuzz?

1. Who is your broker?
2. Why are you entering trades without looking at the real time price?
3. Why are you entering MARKET ORDERS of any kind for any reason at any point in time?
4. How many more G did you buy? 26 shares?


----------



## JustAGuy

1. I'm using Questrade
2. I was kind of pulling your leg on that one. I was using refresh in Questrade to see the current price, and the graph in google finance to figure out how it's trending... I'd find it easier if I had a live graph... which is why I made the comment.
3. I'm not sure of another way to do it honestly. I tried putting a stop limit on an order the other day and it said that I couldn't do this for canadian transactions? But I'm really honestly not sure what a better way there would be than a market order...
4. 31


----------



## KaeJS

JustAGuy said:


> 3. I'm not sure of another way to do it honestly. I tried putting a stop limit on an order the other day and it said that I couldn't do this for canadian transactions? But I'm really honestly not sure what a better way there would be than a market order...
> 4. 31


3. You need to start placing Buy Limit orders so you don't end up buying at a price higher than you expect/would want.

In Questrade, if you wanted to buy Goldcorp at $40.50 or less, you would place an order in QuestraderWEB like this:

Symbol: G.TO
Quantity: 100
Limit Price: $40.50
Transaction: Buy
Order Type: Limit

4. Nice.


----------



## cannadian

Kae do you know why Goldcorp tanked as of late? I enjoy swing trading this stock and it's starting to look very juicy.

I'm worried though that gold and silver won't hold strongly if Ben doesn't do QE3..


----------



## Dibs

Last QE stimulus is running out and the Fed is was giving indications of not renewing it. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-as-fed-dashes-stimulus-hopes/article2392303/


----------



## dogcom

If Ben doesn't do QE3 the stock market will suffer and gold and gold stocks will be fine after the initial sell everything ends like in 2008.


----------



## KaeJS

cannadian said:


> Kae do you know why Goldcorp tanked as of late? I enjoy swing trading this stock and it's starting to look very juicy.
> 
> I'm worried though that gold and silver won't hold strongly if Ben doesn't do QE3..


Dibs said it above ^.

No QE3 means the probability of lower gold prices, means less profit for Goldcorp, means lower stock price.


----------



## JustAGuy

Guess it was only $40 in profit, but I sold my 55 shares of G.TO at 41.58 after buying 24 @ 41.12 and 31 @ 40.36


----------



## Toronto.gal

You rushed again IMHO as you purchased the shares last week at just above the 52 week low [$40.69 ACB vs low of $40.23]. For such a low price & volume, I would have held longer, especially after your losses of last week. At any rate, you did make a profit however small, recovered some of your losses and got your capital back.

Also, did you realize that by selling all 55 shares, you made just $11.13 more than if you had just sold your lowest tranche? 

1. bought: 31 sh x $40.36 = $1251.16
2. bought: 24 sh x $41.12 = $986.88

Total: $2,238.04 : 55 sh = ACB: $40.69

- had you sold #1 only, your profit would have been $1.22 x 31 shares = $37.82 [$41.58 - $40.36 - commission]. ****
- by selling all, your profit was $.89 x 55 sh = *$48.95* [-commission]. 

For just an extra $11.13, or $0.46375 per share [$48.95 - $37.82 : 24], you got rid of 24 additional shares.

**** I know for CRA purposes, the true profit for #1 was $.89 cents regardless of the # of shares sold and not $1.22 [$41.58 - $40.69 x], however, if you were to sell all within the same calendar year, the profit would have been the same, regardless whether you subtracted your profit from the ACB figure or the actual purchase price.

The point that I was trying to make, is that at times [depending on volume & price of shares], it makes more sense to only sell part of your shares [the one that would provide the highest return per share & save the other for when shares would go higher and/or purchase more with the capital returned in the event of a dip]. In your case, given your low volume & price, I would not have sold any.

Sorry that I keep criticizing you JustAGuy, but please take it as constructive criticism.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> You said you were a newbie, so why not do some reading about stock trading strategies and then do some virtual trading?


Any recommended readings?


----------



## JustAGuy

Yeah, totally, no offense taken at all. Having someone discuss this stuff with me help me learn how I could play things more cleverly.

Also for what it's worth, I have this in my rsp... so when it comes to CRA... I was under the impression that no gains matter until I actually withdraw from my trading account and have to declare as income?


----------



## Toronto.gal

You're correct JustAGuy.

*Andre:* what investment books have you read so far? Trading requires considerable skills building & that will take some time/patience/practice.

Start with 'Day Trading for Dummies'.


----------



## humble_pie

ouf. Bought back aoi in tfsa this am with the $$ i received for selling 1000 shares last thursday. 

stk had dropped like a little lamb so with the same $$ i was able to purchase 1074 shares. 

stk then began to rise like a little lamb so now i am thinking of selling those same 1074 sh ...

as others have written here, Oh Oh toronto.gal, look what you have done to us !!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Does the strategy work or not hp? :tickled_pink::greedy_dollars:

I noticed earlier this a.m. that the stock was down [I watch those daily like a falcon as you know]. Anyway, I noticed it was down and I guess that's why I'm still alive. :biggrin:

Buying free shares is the name of the game, as is keeping the oh very lows for long-term to keep Belguy happy!


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bought AAV and thought of buying more FEL at 5 year low, but that one can wait.
one more on my radar is DEE.
thought of sharing:chuncky:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> You're correct JustAGuy.
> 
> *Andre:* what investment books have you read so far? Trading requires considerable skills building & that will take some time/patience/practice.
> 
> Start with 'Day Trading for Dummies'.


She is right, as usual.


----------



## GOB

Sold a Jan 2013 $36 put on Goldcorp yesterday for $250 of income. If it gets assigned to me I'll own 100 shares at a cost base of $33.50. I'll be happy with that.


----------



## Toronto.gal

moneyisfornothing said:


> She is right, as usual.


You're no doubt my #1 fan. :redface:

Thank you.


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> stk then began to rise like a little lamb so now i am thinking of selling those same 1074 sh...


ouf, I hope that you sold yesterday & ready to repeat today [shares down over 5%].

*GOB:* that would be a nice cost base indeed!


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 300 TCK.B at $34.63
Sold 300 TCK.B at $34.72


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some PBR. Too cheap and good div.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> *Andre:* what investment books have you read so far? Trading requires considerable skills building & that will take some time/patience/practice.
> 
> Start with 'Day Trading for Dummies'.


I've read these 3 so far.
Peter Lynch - One up on wall street
Edwin Lefevre - Reminiscent of a stock operator
Jake Bernstein - Investor's quotient

2 more on my list:
Benjamin Graham - Security Analysis
Edward Chancellor - Devil Take the Hindmost


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> Peter Lynch - One up on wall street.


I really enjoyed & learned a lot from that book!

Don't skip the 'Dummies' book series as they provide interesting/necessary basics [not boring at all].

You may want to add to your list:

- Tax Tips for Canadians for Dummies 
- The Wealthy Barber Returns - David Chilton
- The Five Rules for Successful Stock Investing/The Little Book That Builds Wealth - Pat Dorsey
- The Four Pillars of Investing - William Bernstein

I would also read books written by Derek Foster as they are good for beginners.

Happy reading!


----------



## HaroldCrump

Another good Dummies book is the Stock Investing for Canadians for Dummies.
It has good coverage of financial analysis, which I like.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> I really enjoyed & learned a lot from that book!
> 
> Don't skip the 'Dummies' book series as they provide interesting/necessary basics [not boring at all].
> 
> You may want to add to your list:
> 
> - Tax Tips for Canadians for Dummies
> - The Wealthy Barber Returns - David Chilton
> - The Five Rules for Successful Stock Investing/The Little Book That Builds Wealth - Pat Dorsey
> - The Four Pillars of Investing - William Bernstein
> 
> I would also read books written by Derek Foster as they are good for beginners.
> 
> Happy reading!





HaroldCrump said:


> Another good Dummies book is the Stock Investing for Canadians for Dummies.
> It has good coverage of financial analysis, which I like.


Thanks guys.
Looks like there are lots of homework to do.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Harold:* I gave that tip last week [post 3163]. 

But anyway, it is great emphasizing and repeating the titles of so many great books & the importance of reading [blin 10, skip my post]. :hopelessness:

I think the 'Dummies' version as well as other books, should be mandatory reading in grade 10 to 12.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> *Harold:* I gave that tip last week [post 3163]


Great minds think alike 

_note to self : remove Toronto.Gal from blocked list_


----------



## humble_pie

this is a sad day, said Tweedledum.

for O & G, said Tweedledee.

especially the juniors, said Dum.

the little guy always gets screwed the most, said Dee.

i was the first who said that, squeaked the Dormouse.

tell Harold to unblock the Dormouse's posts, said the Canadian Caterpillar.


----------



## blin10

bought some arx and more vxx, im up like 10k on vxx and faz for now... looking forward to more greece and spain issues :>


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> You're no doubt my #1 fan. :redface:
> 
> Thank you.


of course i am:chuncky:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

madeincanada said:


> Picked up some PBR. Too cheap and good div.


it sure looks attractive here, 
at or below 22.5 will look even more attractive.
will wait a bit on this one.
cheers


----------



## Andre112

wish I had bought some DOL when I had my eye on them last Nov
I was impressed with their store and the product they carry when I went in for the first time.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought some large chunks of XIU and XPF for the potato portfolio. XIU at 17.18 is a lot lower than I was paying for it last year ($17.18 today vs $19.95 last March and $18.99 last July).


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. Great minds think alike
> 2. note to self : remove Toronto.Gal from blocked list


1. You think?! :semi-twins:
2. :crushed:

*Andre:* some companies really surprise me; DOL is one of them as is CROX. But don't feel bad as there are plenty of sales around!


----------



## Andre112

I didn't know Crocs was listed. I've seen them gaining popularity about 2 years ago, but I felt they were overpriced. $40+ for a pair is a little outrageous.
Speaking of shoes, I'm seeing UGG boots everywhere. Even though they are UGGly and overpriced. 
DECK is the ticker symbol and they are close to 52 weeks low. I should look into that
but I don't have cash. Arrr...


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. You think?! :semi-twins:
> 2. :crushed:


Geez man, CC & FT have got to do *something* about these terrible smileys.
It's not fair to call them smileys any more.
They are more like faces out of some B-rated horror movie playing on TBS at 2:00 am on a Sunday night.


----------



## larry81

Bough a boatload of XDV this morning, i like the simplicity and the dividends !


----------



## Barwelle

Andre112 said:


> I didn't know Crocs was listed. I've seen them gaining popularity about 2 years ago, but I felt they were overpriced. $40+ for a pair is a little outrageous.
> Speaking of shoes, I'm seeing UGG boots everywhere. Even though they are UGGly and overpriced.
> DECK is the ticker symbol and they are close to 52 weeks low. I should look into that
> but I don't have cash. Arrr...


I wouldn't buy DECK based solely (pun unintended) on seeing Ugg boots everywhere. I think you're too late. It is a fashion fad, and it probably has had its run... will be replaced by something else soon. Not that I'm particularly fashion-minded myself... I get half my clothes from Mark's Work Wearhouse. But I think most of the people who would buy Uggs have bought them by now. 

I'd say that the Crocs fad is long over now, though I think they'll stay in business because I've seen cooks, nurses, people who are on their feet all day, wear them for work. Apparently they are worth the price for comfort. And $40 isn't that expensive anyway if you're shopping for comfortable footwear.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Barwelle said:


> I'd say that the Crocs fad is long over now, though I think they'll stay in business because I've seen cooks, nurses, people who are on their feet all day, wear them for work. Apparently they are worth the price for comfort.


I hear the comfort part is correct. I'm exposed to the smell of those shoes at the hospital/nursing place where I volunteer and frankly, they give me a headache. 

As for the stock itself, I would not buy it, but I have been surprised at how this stock keeps recovering [since late 08 for example].


----------



## KaeJS

HaroldCrump said:


> Geez man, CC & FT have got to do *something* about these terrible smileys.
> It's not fair to call them smileys any more.
> They are more like faces out of some B-rated horror movie playing on TBS at 2:00 am on a Sunday night.


Am I the only one who's realized we can still use the old smilies? :rolleyes2:

:cool2:


----------



## Knight Rider

Bought 200 SU.TO @ $30.33 yesterday. (First trade ever!)


----------



## KaeJS

^ Good call.

I've got 600 at $31.67, now we just have to play the waiting game. :wink:


----------



## Toronto.gal

How I wish I had not paid attention to GG last week and stuck with just ELD/EGO. At any rate, sold a tranche of each: EGO/ELD/GG; nice recovery for gold, especially for EGO!


----------



## Knight Rider

Bought 200 PSN.TO @ $13.169
100 PSN.TO @ $13.17


----------



## NicW11

Bought 100 SU.TO this morning at $30.12


----------



## dave2012

Knight Rider said:


> Bought 200 PSN.TO @ $13.169
> 100 PSN.TO @ $13.17


I bought PSN twice on the way down last week. Was hard to watch it fall further, but at least today I've recovered those losses. Same with GG.


----------



## dogcom

Bought some RIM once again at $13.18 because you can never have enough rims around. Bought some K at $9.30 because I like special K cereal and it is good for you. See who needs fundamentals when you have reasons like this.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I was just thinking about you dogcom! :biggrin:

How about NOK? Down 20%+ since yesterday!

Traded same-day GTE; up 6%+ on oil discovery in Colombia [Also hold shares for long-term].


----------



## dogcom

T.Gal is Rim your nickname or something, just wondering. On NOK it may be ready for a bounce here if you want to play that but otherwise I don't really follow the company. Good for you with GTE I am glad you are making some cash on that. We will need cash here going into May because I feel after another spike we will really enter correction mode for the markets. Unfortunately once again I do have to apologize for not using the smiley faces


----------



## Toronto.gal

In fact, RIM is more than just a nickname of mine. :wink:

About GTE, I have been buying & trading it this year and done well so far. It became my new target around the time that TLM was increasing in price & reaching the $14 mark this past February [you know I'm always looking for bargains].

I hope you do well with K & RIM.


----------



## dogcom

I did also add some TMM today. This is one of those small gold stocks I like to play around with.


----------



## JustAGuy

Buy: GFS 420 @ 5.51
Sold: GFS 420 @ 5.61


----------



## Knight Rider

Added 200 G.to @ $41.83. Hopefully it will head back up to where it was a few weeks ago .


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> ^ Good call.
> 
> I've got 600 at $31.67, now we just have to play the waiting game. :wink:


KaeJS, you invested 19,000 in one trade?! You surprise me every day


----------



## Knight Rider

Nah, he bought a bunch at higher prices ($34, $32.50) and then at $30.33 to lower his average cost.


----------



## cannadian

Goodluck to all on the SU trade - looks like a good setup to me, wish I had extra cash to jump in too!


----------



## humble_pie

Toronto.gal said:


> Traded same-day GTE; up 6%+ on oil discovery in Colombia [Also hold shares for long-term].


i've never held gte but have come close. It has, or certainly used to have, attractive US options. This one is probably both a keeper & a trader.

perhaps you could open a dedicated thread under Individual Stocks, t.gal. Please tell us about the new oil discovery.


----------



## Cal

OK how come I haven't read about anyone picking up some MFC or SLF yesterday.....big movers today. 6-7% maybe more depending upon your buy/sell prices.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Cal said:


> OK how come I haven't read about anyone picking up some MFC or SLF yesterday.....big movers today. 6-7% maybe more depending upon your buy/sell prices.


Been eyeing MFC... but I'm a happy camper in on SLF @ $20.71....


----------



## KaeJS

Knight Rider said:


> Nah, he bought a bunch at higher prices ($34, $32.50) and then at $30.33 to lower his average cost.


This is correct. 

I bought originally at $34, then $32.50, then $30.33 for an ACB of $31.67


----------



## Dibs

I bought more TDB900 and TDB902 for my potato on Tuesday.


----------



## Toronto.gal

LNG - traded same-day; up almost 9% before 10 a.m. due to news below: 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-approval-amid-shale-glut.html?cmpid=msnmoney


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> 1. This one is probably both a keeper & a trader.
> 2. Please tell us about the new oil discovery.


1. I like their properties [except for one due to much higher geopolitcal risks {hint: not located in S.A.}, but sounds interesting & very promising.
2. I'm sure you know more than I could possibly tell you. :wink:

http://www.grantierra.com/


----------



## londoncalling

I bought a micro tranche of AFN.TO this morning at 39.90 to watch it close at 39.34. Fortunately my purchase was only 5 shares. The commission on this purchase was 1.75 cents as I have some commission free trades that expire this week. I feel that if I own even a tiny bit of stock I will watch it closer. I am expecting a pullback for the market in the next month but want to keep it near the center of my radar. I do have some cash to deploy over the next couple months and have some bids in place for AFN, BCE, CPG, ECA, TA, and TEF. I am also watching SNC to see what shakes out over the next couple months.


----------



## dogcom

Rim is looking to hire a banker to look for partnerships and possibly sell patents to Microsoft. It looks to me like they are starting to get serious about doing something.http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ring-bank-to-help-weigh-strategy-options.html

I would have put it under the Rim post but couldn't find it and didn't have time to look for it. But I did buy some last week.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yesterday, I read elsewhere same dogcom. As the saying goes, better late than never!

Also found out last night that LNG received approval to build the gas-export terminal; $10 billion to build! :eek2:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...tural-gas-export-terminal.html?cmpid=msnmoney


----------



## Toronto.gal

UUU - bought last Friday and averaged down yesterday; up today over 10% on overweight recommendations & ditto for CCO, up 3.5%. I knew recommendations would follow after Harper's remarks in Colombia!


----------



## Causalien

What harper remark? Why wasn't it broadcasted to everyone on this forum? I missed it. TELL ME!!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Lol, you were probably too distracted with the prostitution scandal and/or bomb explosions. 

I wasn't waiting for the 8th Summit of the Americas to buy more uranium, but such a large meeting did not hurt either!

What happened when Mr. Harper went to China this past February? They didn't just talk about the pandas that will be coming to Toronto/Calgary zoos, but also about uranium & other deals [check charts for CCO/UUU from Feb.10th to 22nd].

Admittedly, no such deals in Colombia, but last Saturday, Mr. Harper did not waste the opportunity to promote our resources in front of leaders of 30+ countries: "We are already the world’s No. 1 potash producer, second for uranium and a major global producer of most mineral and energy products.” 

I not only bought UUU last Friday, but coincidentally enough, also bought POT as well; prices were hard to resist the last couple of business days!


----------



## Causalien

Ahh good ol government intervention. It'll move my buy date up a few days.


----------



## gibor365

I also heard on business news today that Bank of Canada incresed GDP estimates and said that 1st Q of 2013 ecomonics coming back to full capacity....


----------



## dogcom

T. Gal when do you feel a Nat Gas rally will finally happen. I am thinking the usual September period but still a ways away from a huge push to the upside.


----------



## KaeJS

I'm betting on September, too, dogcom.

How much lower can it actually go? NatGas is the future....

*T.Gal,* much congratulations on your outstanding UUU trade! You had great timing!


----------



## PMREdmonton

MQL - marquee energy - junior oil producer with rapid increase in production. they have been penalized with gas producers but have actually switched from 60% gas, 40% oil and liquids to 40% gas and 60% oil and liquids. By years end they should be at 66% oil and liquids and only 34% gas. They are increasing production from 2600 boe/day to 3600 boe/day. Yet their market cap is only 36M which is ridiculously cheap. The going rate for 1000 boe/day of oil is 80 to 100M. So with 2/3 production oil and liquids by the end of the year at 3600 boe/day you can see this one is trading at a monumental discount. There has been heavy insider buying lately. Jump on before it pops up because this is PBN all over again but at the Junior level, IMO (P/B at 0.4).

RGX - Argex - I wrote about it on the individual stock side today. They mine and process Titanium dioxide which is used in pigments. World supplies of high quality TiO2 is tight and they have a new technology of extracting very high grade TiO2 crystals from mediocre feed stock. This process also produces iron and vanadium as valuable by products. PPG has signed an exclusivity agreement and will buy all their production. They have already demonstrated upscalability of their processing plant and have started production and will rapidly grow output. This stock is shooting up aggressively - someone must be trying to be a giant stake because this market has been on a tear for awhile and they can be a game changer in this space. I bought a tranche at 1.01 to get a taste and then just missed on a tranche at 1.06 before it ran away. This stock has been showing a pattern of breakaway gaps but the pattern not fully proven to take hold yet. Never the less, it has been going up superaggressively since November - I think a triple in that time frame but likely on the tip of the iceberg for them.


----------



## ddkay

The turning point in Nat Gas price will be when producers stop drilling new holes into the ground and cut production, we get an active hurricane season and/or a very hot summer, until then the primary trend is lower


----------



## indexxx

Bought some AuthenTec and DeeThree. 

BTW I'm pulling for MQL also- I've had some for a while.


----------



## PMREdmonton

I'm fairly new to MQL.

However, the P/B and Price per flowing barrel are off the board cheap. They also have lots of acreage and management that meets guidance. I don' t understand why they have been pounded with the nat gas players other than they used to be predominantly nat gas. It isn't highly covered - 3 analysts who all rate it a strong buy.

Anyhow, when the insiders started piling in I figured that I was going to be safe holding this one. I've been trying to get a tranche at 1.25 but it just won't fall to that price so far.

When market pessimism over jr. players ends this is a double.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> T. Gal when do you feel a Nat Gas rally will finally happen. I am thinking the usual September period but still a ways away from a huge push to the upside.


Hihi, I misplaced my crystal ball. :wink: But as you said, not for some time yet.

I never imagined NG prices would drop below $2 and I suppose there is still room to go lower, but how much lower from the current low? 

I am reminded that I started to read about the depressed prices way back in 2010 and for that reason I had sold my ECA position in the $30's in 2011, though I got back-in earlier this year [and still in the green, but barely].

ddkay is 1000% right, that the turning point will be when the drilling stops because the problem is oversupply [at an all time high supposedly], hence the excess supply has caused a disequilibrium at the moment, but every cloud has a silver lining for the patient investor! 

My eye is on CHK; down -10% today [due to some unreported loans], and about -50% in the last 52 weeks [similar to ECA].


----------



## Toronto.gal

*LNG -* where was I when this stock was $3/$4 just this past October? Now at a 52 week high of almost $18. :rolleyes2:

Anyway, making nice 'news' trades on this one for now.


----------



## Betzy

Bought some POT calls today.


----------



## PMREdmonton

It rallied off its intraday low.

It is apparently another suspicious loan or use of shareholder assets to feed McClendon's pockets.

CHK has been a tough one for me. I've long believed it has great potential as a company because of its land assets and its willingness to hold them and sell them off once they have appreciated in value. I also believe they will eventually become a major oil producer as they slide out of the NG business. The business world has been slow to recognize this shift in the underlying business and so they have been beat up like the NG stocks even though much of their assets are now more tied to oil shales than NG.

The problem has been the corporate governance - I love the company but I have the CEO and the BOD who signed off on that first sweetheart deal. Well it looks like he dipped into the cookie jar again now.

I have had the same dilemma in the TiO2 world. I loved Kronos but hated the way the CEO was misappropriate the earnings of KRO to buy assets from his own personal holding company at inflated values. As a result I have stayed away from this one and gritted my teeth as it popped up 50% from the point where I hesitated to buy because of my discovery during my DD.

I may have found my way back into TiO2 though with RGX - Canadian company with mining assets for low grade Ti but new proprietary technology to extract TiO2 crystals of higher purity and better grade than could previously be made from low end feeder stock. They have signed an exclusive agreement with PPG to supply them. So with patience I ended up finding my way back into TiO2. 

I think I'll have to find another way back into NG. I'm thinking it should now be Peyto which has excellent management and lots of liquids rich plays in Canada and they are a very low cost producer. In fact, they claim they are still profitable at 1.00 NG which some people have speculated upon. There has been a bunch of insider buying the past couple of weeks so that may be my next move once the bear market in NG starts to come to a close. As someone once said, just because a company is cheap doesn't mean they can't get a whole bunch cheaper.


----------



## donald

I'm going to buy 50 fcx tommorow been watching it for a longtime and hold some already(very beat up imo)Starbucks was'nt a bad buy a week and a half ago lol....up $4 a share since i bought(just a guy you bailed too soon)...My other buy fran*CCMP capital*had 8 times volume avg today and spiked nearly 9%(pure momo-no earnings,manovering)Risk is def back on.


----------



## JustAGuy

donald said:


> I'm going to buy 50 fcx tommorow been watching it for a longtime and hold some already(very beat up imo)Starbucks was'nt a bad buy a week and a half ago lol....up $4 a share since i bought(just a guy you bailed too soon)...My other buy fran*CCMP capital*had 8 times volume avg today and spiked nearly 9%(pure momo-no earnings,manovering)Risk is def back on.


yes, I'm aware >.>

On the plus side I bought 7 shares a while ago before I had added those 8 that I bought and sold prematurely... and am up $22.68 on those... so... basically I've broken even with Starbucks if you take into consideration the commissions... but on the downside I'm currently down with both APPL and GFS


----------



## KaeJS

Don't worry about Starbucks. You still made the right decision. It was only 8 shares.

Didn't you make more money on G?


----------



## DavidJD

Thinking of buying a cottage actually. So, real estate portfolio addition.

Anyone invest in a cottage? (as opposed to having a share of a family-held one)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jackpot for me today!

HGSI- bought stock recently following the disastrous news for KERX; up 100%!

http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/HGSI.O/key-developments/article/2523560

I traded this stock last year in the $20's, then left it as the stock got more expensive.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Jackpot for me today!
> 
> HGSI- bought stock recently following the disastrous news for KERX; up 100%!
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/HGSI.O/key-developments/article/2523560
> 
> I traded this stock last year in the $20's, then left it as the stock got more expensive.


Congratulations, your hard work and big cajunas paid off big time :courage:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks Homerhomer!

I traded the stock in the 1st quarter of 2011, around the time their lupus drug Benlysta was gaining momentum, especially given the fact that no such drug had been approved for 50+ years. The drug eventually received approval in March/2011 [also got approval in the EU], and so I continued trading it until the stock got too expensive for my taste and left it, but only recently returned to it after my other pharma stock failed to get approval for a Colorectal cancer drug last month, and as HGSI had gotten significantly cheaper since 2011 [even with Benlysta's approval], I decided to go back to what I was already familiar with. 

It was really a no brainer this time around to get the stock, not only given the huge price drop, but also because even back in 2011, the drug had been co-developed with GSK; it's all about connecting the dots! Given the price was almost $30 last year, it is no wonder GSK's offer of $13 has been rejected.

It takes cojones to buy these for sure, but like I said before, one does not need a PhD degree in biochemistry either. Anyway, definitely not for everyone as the stocks are risky & one needs to be awake almost 24/7!

I only invested a conservative $5K, which was profit money, so I basically doubled my profits [not own capital] in less than 2 weeks. 

Cheers!


----------



## al42

Nice to see someone making money in these crazy markets.

Congrats. T.Gal


----------



## Andre112

You seem to be on a winning streak. Congrats!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks guys, yes, today I'm on a winning streak it seems!

MLNX - my #1 2011 tech stock pick on CMF, is up 48%. The jump is as a result of beating earnings as well as an increased guidance for Q2 [from $81 to $125 million].

What made me interested in the stock was Oracle's interest and 10% purchase of MLNX in late 2010.


----------



## PMREdmonton

DavidJD said:


> Thinking of buying a cottage actually. So, real estate portfolio addition.
> 
> Anyone invest in a cottage? (as opposed to having a share of a family-held one)


Unless you are buying to rent it out it is an expense. 

For most real estate purchases, the long-term rate of return once taxes, inflation, interest expense and maintenance are accounted for is slightly negative. People just always forget to add in all those expenses when looking at the return when they sell their house. The other negative is that if this is not your primary residence you still get hit on all those capital gains when you sell based on price appreciation which further compounds the loss.

I think buying a cottage may make good sense for one's family and it may make everyone happy and provide for increased QOL. However, I would account for it as consumption rather than investment unless this is something you are going to rent or flip.


----------



## Toronto.gal

NOK is collapsing after their Q1 results yesterday. 

A $60 stock in 2000; trading now at $3.72. 

Any buyers here?


----------



## dogcom

Hard to resist this sort of thing isn't it T.Gal.

Joking aside it really is a wait and see market for if you already own or are looking to buy market. I have my gold stock holdings that are just sitting there not doing much either way and now I have to be patient and that is something I am not very good at doing.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> Hard to resist this sort of thing isn't it T.Gal.


More like impossible to resist dogcom. :hopelessness: :biggrin:

I already own some shares, so I'm just debating whether to average down, or just trade them for now.

But I am patient too! If you have the right companies, those gold shares will go up!

Btw, I read a couple of days ago that RIM is considering investment opportunities in Turkey [country of 70+ million population], including the possibility of distributing tablets to schools around the country, which Turkey is aiming to do through partnership with foreign companies. 

Also, let's see what impact their cheaper phone version will have in India.
http://www.thestockmarketstoday.com/business-news/RIM-Launches-cheap-BlackBerry-in-India.html

What do you think?


----------



## Andre112

any one picking up BAC today?


----------



## Causalien

Andre112 said:


> any one picking up BAC today?


Any reason why we should?


----------



## humble_pie

did you guys hear about the $40 designed-in-montreal tablet that's being mass-marketed in india.

inventors are a pair of new canadian brothers originally from the punjab.

reportedly it has a couple battery problems, but such a breakthrough, i hope they can fix the glitch & all works out for them.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ld-the-worlds-cheapest-tablet/article2282337/


----------



## Andre112

My newbie opinion:
Even though earning is low this quarter, but annaul earning is slightly going up from negative to positive. I just thought it's a oppertunity to get buy some until the next earning report comes in June. 

Please correct me if I am wrong because I'm still pretty new to this.


----------



## Causalien

Ah, good timing for the wrong reasons.
Today is opex manipulation day.

I should add, that your reason is a good reason, but it has been true for a while based on projections. You are about 3 months too late on that analysis compared to other market participants.


----------



## Andre112

Please explain opex manipulation to me, Causalien.
Thanks.


----------



## Causalien

Raspberri Pi to come out at $25. It will be even more evolutionary. 
Want a listening device to spy on your neighboor's wireless ethernet and crack their password slowly? $25.
Want a self contained GPS tracker to install on your cheating ex wife/husband's car in case s/he decides to come by and burn down your house? $25
Want a light switch that tuns your light on and off based on where you are in the room? $25
Want a logger that twits everytime someone flushes the toilet? $25
Your own anonymous server attached at a random starbuks for when you are on the run from the fed? $25
Needless to say we will be seeing an explosion of tech innovations in the coming few years. Revisiting pre y2k frenzy at the moment.

Compare a tech bubble to a financial or commodity bubble, I much prefer a tech bubble. There's a lot more fun and cool stuff for the masses that comes out.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> My newbie opinion:


I see that you have been a member for a year now, so congrats on that, but in that case you're not such a newbie anymore, so tell me, what stopped you from buying 4 months ago at $5+?


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> I see that you have been a member for a year now, so congrats on that, but in that case you're not such a newbie anymore, so tell me, what stopped you from buying 4 months ago at $5+?


Yes, I've been lurking and learning for a while.
I still feel like a newbie. Still don't understand the jargons with options and what not.

4 months ago, my funds were tied up with ARO so I wasn't looking for buying opportunity, only selling.
Then I decided to cut my losses to free up some fund after reading and thinking about "opportunity loss".
Then lots of learning within 4 months and going back and forth on what kind of investment plan I should adopt.

If I kept all of my 350 shares of ARO, I would break even this month, but I wouldn't learn as much as I did.


----------



## Causalien

Mainly,

It is cheaper for the market maker to buy up (short down) the stock price to a certain strike price so that all the options that they have sold expires worthless than having to exercise them and pony up the cash/stock.

A strict disclaimer that I must add here is to make sure that you read the bid ask spread correctly so that you know whether the MM were selling or buying during the month.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bought ypf last week at 13 bux.
bought some shipping companies, which i will not disclose.
and one may wonder why did i buy shipping companies:rolleyes2:


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some BAC at the open. I still believe we are headed higher by the end of the year.


----------



## Andre112

Causalien said:


> A strict disclaimer that I must add here is to make sure that you read the bid ask spread correctly so that you know whether the MM were selling or buying during the month.


Can you explain more about the bid/ask spread indicating MM buying or selling?


----------



## Dibs

50 POT at 42.35. Filling my position on the dips.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

CMK AND WILL BUY MORE IF IT GOES LOWER:02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bought CR-T:02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Spudd

I'm happy now. I bought AAPL this morning at 564 and then proceeded to watch it drift lower and lower throughout the day. Yay for good earnings!


----------



## Andre112

I bought 1 share of AAPL @575
Ha... 
Looking forward to hitting 700 this year.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Andre112 said:


> I bought 1 share of AAPL @575
> Ha...
> Looking forward to hitting 700 this year.



one share is one share
cheers and good luck:encouragement:


----------



## blin10

hopefully you didn't pay $29.95 in commission ;p



Andre112 said:


> I bought 1 share of AAPL @575
> Ha...
> Looking forward to hitting 700 this year.


----------



## Betzy

Apr 20, Bought 3 aapl calls for May 19 660.00 strike price $5.50 lets see if it goes the way of history


----------



## ghayoor

I am buying properties in Vancouver it is very feasible for me to manage and earn a good amount


----------



## Toronto.gal

You do sound like a spammer ghayoor. :rolleyes2:

Traded POT; nice one day increase of 5%.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Yeah, I already saw his spamming on the Introduce Yourself thread.
Geez, man, we have enough RE specuvestors and pumpers here already, Heaven knows we don't need another.
Find some other forum, dude.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> Yeah, I already saw his spamming on the Introduce Yourself thread.


"Hello everyone, 
We are doing our rental--property--business in the Canada. We have a number of satisfied clients who are enjoying their life by our prestigious services. We are proud to pay our humble services to our potential clients."

An honest intro at least, lol.

'Die, Spammer, die'. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> I bought 1 share of AAPL @575....Looking forward to hitting 700 this year.


No matter the commission you paid for it, it's a golden AAPL share for now!


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> No matter the commission you paid for it, it's a golden AAPL share for now!


No commission! It will be rebated from Questrade.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KO board recommended a 2:1 stock split; 1st in 16 years & if approved, the split would take place end of July.

Wonder if PEP will follow; they report tomorrow btw.


----------



## gibor365

ghayoor said:


> I am buying properties in Vancouver it is very feasible for me to manage and earn a good amount


I;m buying vodka in LCBO! Return 40% is guaranteed! :biggrin:


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> KO board recommended a 2:1 stock split; 1st in 16 years & if approved, the split would take place end of July.
> 
> Wonder if PEP will follow; they report tomorrow btw.


I hope that PEP will also has a good report...


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> I;m buying vodka in LCBO! Return 40% is guaranteed! :biggrin:


Actually, the return on a $30 bottle of vodka is approx. 0.66% (i.e. your deposit).


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> Actually, the return on a $30 bottle of vodka is approx. 0.66% (i.e. your deposit).


Not really... on the bottle is written 40% and this is what i get....0.66% it's just commission fee rebate


----------



## ddkay

Wait, how are you getting 40% returns from the LCBO?


----------



## JustAGuy

ddkay said:


> Wait, how are you getting 40% returns from the LCBO?


he's making an alcohol joke.


----------



## KaeJS

ddkay said:


> Wait, how are you getting 40% returns from the LCBO?


40% Alcohol returns. :rolleyes2:


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> Not really... on the bottle is written 40% and this is what i get.


Ah, that.
In that case, you are better off buying surgical alcohol...that is 100% returns


----------



## blin10

started small position in rci


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> Ah, that.
> In that case, you are better off buying surgical alcohol...that is 100% returns


They don't sell surgical alcohol in LCBO! ...and 40% is enough for me.... I thought it was clear that it was a joke :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2

gibor said:


> They don't sell surgical alcohol in LCBO! ...and 40% is enough for me.... I thought it was clear that it was a joke :biggrin:


Where's the proof?


----------



## Causalien

Andre112 said:


> Can you explain more about the bid/ask spread indicating MM buying or selling?


The only reliable way for us retail investors is to observe whether or not the large volume orders were executed at the bid price or the ask price. Assuming the order is large enough to make a difference and buy order from a retail investor, it will hit the asking price set by the market maker before the securities transaction took place, taking out any prices that were in between. In this case, the MM is on the ask side. 

And the reverse is true on a transaction that goes the other way. 

Reading through transactions this way is time consuming and only meaningful for large orders and medium to low volume stocks. You will never be able to decipher what is going on with stocks like BAC and C due to their high volume.


----------



## indexxx

Nemo2 said:


> Where's the proof?


 Groan...


----------



## indexxx

Decided to start a slow accumulation of SBUX, then some more US Bluechips like V and KO as I free up some other allocations.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Am I glad I traded some POT yesterday. Not surprisingly, due to slower demand, company missed expectations today. 

Thinking of buying more oil stocks today.


----------



## Canuck

nothing illegal about selling Nal Energy right now to obtain a capital loss and then immediately buying Pengrowth? Pengrowth being the company that is acquiring Nal energy.


----------



## larry81

I am in MT [email protected]

Tired of holding the trigger, this is a midterm play and i cant predict bottom, target is 18-24 months.

In the meantime, thanks for the juicy 4% dividends.


----------



## KaeJS

^ In with you here.

I've got 1050 at $17.65.

I'm actually hoping I can get rid of SU (I know you aren't selling) so that I can buy more MT if it drops into the 16 range (Which is very possible).

MT Always comes back with a vengeance.


----------



## larry81

as i said in the SU thread: _nobody can predict bottoms, the best approach is to buy when downside is limited and hang for the whole roller coaster._

Oh yea, 4% dividends flavored kool-aid make the ride smoother


----------



## dogcom

RIM is doing well today and I am starting to hear more and more news about everyone wanting to get into a fight over its patents. I have a position here I have been holding buying at $13.18 a few weeks back and will continue to hold but not add to it because you never know if this stock finds a way to really screw up.


----------



## phrenk

I bought 75 share of Bio-Rad Laboratories (NYSE:BIO) today at 107.97$ per share. I wanted exposure in the medical devices sector.

Market cap of $3B, reasonable P/E, low analyst coverage and good/stable cash flow generation. There has been alot of M&A activity in the medical devices sector in the past 12-15 months, and this company could be in-play (founder died a month ago). Otherwise, it's a great addition to provide enhanced diversification.


----------



## sam

sbux is down %6 today , you guys are buying ?


----------



## dogleg

Gold mining stocks aren't tracking with the basic metal lately ie Barrick , Kinross , Goldcorp. However ,G at 39$ may be near a current bottom. Thinking about it anyway. ????


----------



## Spidey

I feel like a guy who's gotten my butt kicked and keeps returning for another bruising but I bought a little more TA. Most of the analysts don't have much good to say about the company and usually I pay more attention to them. But I can't get past the fact that TA is in the electricity business - something we need during booms, recessions and anything in-between. It is trading pretty close to book value. Debt levels seem fairly reasonable for a utility. The payout ratio is tight but still covered - compare that to many energy (gas/oil) companies with this sort of dividend. And I don't think they will cut the 7+% dividend but if they do, it would probably be in the neighborhood of 5% - I can live with that. Even if they cut it in half, which I think is highly unlikely, it would be over 3.5 % - I can still live with that. 

On the sell side I took advantage of recent strength to sell my shares of SLF. SLF is very correlated to markets and any further European nonsense will probably hammer the stock. Then I figure, even in boom markets, since the federal government is one of their biggest clients all these job cuts will have to start eating into their bottom line within a year or so time (the amount of grace given to most federal employees).


----------



## humble_pie

Spidey said:


> ... I bought a little more TA.



often when i see an investor buying a boringoldthing for slow&steady reasons, i find myself wondering why said investor does not sell a call option on the top.

i've never held & do not follow TA, but right now i'd be selling the september 18 calls. At the close friday the market was .33-.50, but i'd be looking for .38 or perhaps .40 if lucky.

if sold, these calls would push the current yield up to roughly 9.50%. This does not include any anticipated return from future rise in share price and/or future exercise of the option.

chances are good that investor will be able to harvest more calls in september, when the september calls expire. If all goes well, such a next harvest could boost his current return north of 10%.

not bad for a downtrodden stock ...


----------



## larry81

so anyone bought CHK ?


----------



## dotnet_nerd

humble_pie said:


> right now i'd be selling the september 18 calls.


Lame. Sell front-months and rollout. September is dead money until...well, September.

And 18 is too far OTM. Sell May 17.


----------



## KaeJS

50 Goldcorp. I think this is the bottom.


----------



## Toronto.gal

larry81 said:


> so anyone bought CHK ?


Sure did a couple of weeks ago when shares dropped 10%. 

I'm holding long-term [though I'll book some profits along the way].


----------



## KaeJS

In addition to the 50 shares I picked up today for the longer term...

-Bought 500 G.TO @ $37.78
-Sold 500 G.TO @ $37.88

LookAtMeHumble


----------



## Toronto.gal

Bought NOK @ $3.68 earlier this morning [will trade 1/2 and average down with the other 1/2]. 

Wow, LUN is nearing $5 [bought at $3.86 on last trading day of 2011 & holding forever, lol].


----------



## dogleg

KaeJS: G : 500 / 500 ??? why ? Thanks.


----------



## KaeJS

*dogleg,* Everyone asks this.

Because it's an easy way to make a quick buck.

But it's a strategy that's been working for me, time and time again.

Go to my spreadsheet and scroll down and look at the Graph I have. Take a look at my Goldcorp profit.

My profit on G is about $700, but G is down 28% in the last 1 year.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, LUN is nearing $5 [bought at $3.86 on last trading day of 2011


LUN at $3.86 is as great a steal as SU at $26, perhaps better.
I have one tranche at $3.99 and another at $4.19, bought in reverse order, though )
I might bail from the $3.99 one soon if the trend continues.


----------



## newbi

in for some Goldcorp @ 38.14

hope this is the bottom!


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> I might bail from the $3.99 one soon if the trend continues.


Great minds think alike [about having bought the stock]. :cool2:

Do you think the shares will drop below $4 again? [remember 52 week high = $9+]. If not, I would lock-those rates!

I'm not selling mine.


----------



## larry81

I dont understand what fuzz about Goldcorp is all about.

At current price P/E is ~20... forward P/E is ~12.

I am missing something ?


----------



## larry81

CHK getting hammered ! -7% as i write this.

I might get a good entry point after all


----------



## KaeJS

larry81 said:


> I dont understand what fuzz about Goldcorp is all about.
> 
> At current price P/E is ~20... forward P/E is ~12.
> 
> I am missing something ?


Yeah.

P/E doesn't matter.


----------



## dogleg

KaeJS: Far be it from me to tell any one how to spend their money but to pony up(risk) $20k to make $50. !!!!! If my business manager did that ..... you know the rest. Anyway good luck.


----------



## phrenk

For Goldcorp, a Chilean court revoked their permit for a $4B mine project :http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...rp-halts-work-at-chilean-mine/article2417623/

As for what i bought today ... well, i bought puts on Amazon expiring January 2013. 21% gain in the last 5 days ... Net margin of 1%... PE of 190, i'm betting it will fall eventually.


----------



## KaeJS

dogleg said:


> KaeJS: Far be it from me to tell any one how to spend their money but to pony up(risk) $20k to make $50. !!!!! If my business manager did that ..... you know the rest. Anyway good luck.


You aren't really risking $20k.

The stock isn't going to go to $0. You can also place a stop, or watch the market to ensure you cut your losses at price X. So you are using $20k, but you aren't _risking_ $20k.

In addition, $50 is where I chose to sell. It could have been $200, but I took the profit and ran.

I understand what you're saying, but the risk is minimal, in my opinion.


----------



## larry81

KaeJS said:


> Yeah.
> 
> P/E doesn't matter.


basic valuation metric matter, to me at least !


----------



## Eder

larry81 said:


> basic valuation metric matter, to me at least !


If you are flipping stocks (daytrading) PE doesnt matter...PE is the most important stat for me to consider investing in a stock.


----------



## Jon_Snow

:hopelessness: at CHK.... brutal, brutal, day for that stock.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Not so brutal, pretty normal these days and that is why I believe in booking profits along the way; CHK was $17+ on Monday/$20.4 yesterday and closed at $16.74 today. 

A cut to neutral gave it a 14.5% hair-cut!


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 100 MT @ $16.86

Bought 100 G.TO @ $36.80

Have a great day, CMF'ers.


----------



## Assetologist

CHK @16.9 yesterday.


----------



## Andre112

BODY's report is inline with estimate but price dropped 30% in the after hours. 
Might pick up some tomorrow.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Not so brutal, pretty normal these days and that is why I believe in booking profits along the way; CHK was $17+ on Monday/$20.4 yesterday and closed at $16.74 today.
> 
> A cut to neutral gave it a 14.5% hair-cut!


somebody is doing their homework.
have u traded it yet?
:chuncky:


----------



## KaeJS

Andre112 said:


> BODY's report is inline with estimate but price dropped 30% in the after hours.
> Might pick up some tomorrow.


Looks like lower future outlook and decreasing sales. Plus, they closed two stores to open up 4 in other locations. It doesn't look that healthy. I mean, they fully said in plain English they expect sales to drop 5-7% in the next quarter.

_*Outlook

For the second quarter of fiscal 2012, the Company expects net revenues in the range of $80 million to $82 million, comparable sales to decrease in a range of 5 to 7 percent and diluted earnings per share in the range of $0.26 to $0.28, based on diluted weighted-average shares outstanding of 16.4 million.

For the full fiscal year, the Company now expects net revenues in the range of $333 million to $337 million, comparable sales to decrease in a range of 1 to 3 percent and diluted earnings per share in the range of $1.34 to $1.38, based on diluted weighted-average shares outstanding of 16.4 million.*_


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Bought NOK @ $3.68 earlier this morning [will trade 1/2 and average down with the other 1/2].
> 
> Wow, LUN is nearing $5 [bought at $3.86 on last trading day of 2011 & holding forever, lol].



gotta luv LUN.
NOK at the lowest level right now.
in my chart it is a ten year low.
hard to resist.
cheers and GL.


----------



## AMABILE

Bought NOK @ $3.68 earlier this morning [will trade 1/2 and average down with the other 1/2]. 

sorry for this question, but please explain how you 
"WILL TRADE HALF & AVERAGE DOWN WITH THE OTHER HALF "


----------



## Toronto.gal

AMABILE said:


> sorry for this question, but please explain how you
> "WILL TRADE HALF & AVERAGE DOWN WITH THE OTHER HALF "


- traded under account A;
- added to existing position under account B.

Makes sense now?

*moneyisfornothing:* regarding your CHK question: hmmm, let's see, the stock was down 10%+ on the 18th and 14%+ yesterday, so what do you think?


----------



## Andre112

KaeJS said:


> Looks like lower future outlook and decreasing sales. Plus, they closed two stores to open up 4 in other locations. It doesn't look that healthy. I mean, they fully said in plain English they expect sales to drop 5-7% in the next quarter.
> 
> _*Outlook
> 
> For the second quarter of fiscal 2012, the Company expects net revenues in the range of $80 million to $82 million, comparable sales to decrease in a range of 5 to 7 percent and diluted earnings per share in the range of $0.26 to $0.28, based on diluted weighted-average shares outstanding of 16.4 million.
> 
> For the full fiscal year, the Company now expects net revenues in the range of $333 million to $337 million, comparable sales to decrease in a range of 1 to 3 percent and diluted earnings per share in the range of $1.34 to $1.38, based on diluted weighted-average shares outstanding of 16.4 million.*_


Even though, they said it's going to decrease. I think most people over reacted. 30% drop in share price for a 5 to 7% drop in sale? I intend to trade it.

However, I will observe a bit more before I buy. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anyone interested in GMCR now?

Down almost 50%, that's brutal Jon Snow [not CHK's -14%]. :biggrin:

Check out the rise and fall of this stock in the last 52 weeks:

http://investing.money.msn.com/investments/stock-price?Symbol=GMCR

I was interested in the stock in the $40's, but was waiting for the earnings, now I'm more interested.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

i think u did:encouragement::02.47-tranquillity:
and glad u did it.
will look into gmcr.
what ya think about green mountain coffe:hopelessness:
i think i just like the haircut.
i only drink coffee.
maybe a quickie on this one like YPF?
sounds interesting


----------



## Toronto.gal

I think GMCR's massive 50% hair-cut on a SINGLE day, was a surprise to many, I certainly would not have predicted it; I thought if it would miss estimates, it would drop 20% to 30%, but not 1/2 the share price.

That is why I always say to book profits as anything can happen these days; only on Monday the stock was barely above $47 and by noon on Wednesday it was almost $50. I feel for those that bought this week...but who buys just before earnings. :stupid:

As much as I like haircuts, I'll be watching it and trading it very carefully for a while.


----------



## humble_pie

t.gal green mountain coffee would not be my cup of tea.

problems appear to be far deeper & older than just recent earnings.
persistent scandal accusations since 2011.
massive insider selling by CEO months ago.
italian coffee partner Lavazza also sold its gmcr holding in february.
patent expiration on keurig k-cups coming up.
nothing to replace them.

here is a good article from journo/guru herb greenberg.
to take with a grain of salt on the plate if not in the coffee.
because greenberg is a notorious bear sniffer.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/47269106


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> I think GMCR's massive 50% hair-cut on a SINGLE day, was a surprise to many, I certainly would not have predicted it; I thought if it would miss estimates, it would drop 20% to 30%, but not 1/2 the share price.
> 
> That is why I always say to book profits as anything can happen these days; only on Monday the stock was barely above $47 and by noon on Wednesday it was almost $50. I feel for those that bought this week...but who buys just before earnings. :stupid:
> 
> As much as I like haircuts, I'll be watching it and trading it very carefully for a while.


gmcr 25.69 pmkt
nok 3.3 pmkt
oil down to the crapper pmkt
ve-t may be a surprise unless mkts tank
gl


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> I think GMCR's massive 50% hair-cut on a SINGLE day, was a surprise to many, I certainly would not have predicted it; I thought if it would miss estimates, it would drop 20% to 30%, but not 1/2 the share price.
> 
> That is why I always say to book profits as anything can happen these days; only on Monday the stock was barely above $47 and by noon on Wednesday it was almost $50. I feel for those that bought this week...but who buys just before earnings. :stupid:
> 
> As much as I like haircuts, I'll be watching it and trading it very carefully for a while.


115k jobs
blood bath?:hopelessness:
well maybe hope for QE3:rolleyes2:


----------



## humble_pie

take a bath, newbie


----------



## Toronto.gal

*HP:* I stopped paying attention to the stock back in 2011 and just recently came back to my attention once again, but I know all your comments are valid & not exactly my cup of tea at the moment either [but you know traders are:].  

*mifn:* I sold the majority of my VT shares, but I still believe in NOK. :stupid:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> *HP:* I stopped paying attention to the stock back in 2011 and just recently came back to my attention once again, but I know all your comments are valid & not exactly my cup of tea at the moment either [but you know traders are:].
> 
> *mifn:* I sold the majority of my VT shares, but I still believe in NOK.
> t.gal
> me too:encouragement:
> gmcr climbing pmkt by the way
> its all priced in:rolleyes2:
> unemployment rate at 8.1 %
> who cares about 115k jobs added :hopelessness:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> *HP:* I stopped paying attention to the stock back in 2011 and just recently came back to my attention once again, but I know all your comments are valid & not exactly my cup of tea at the moment either [but you know traders are:].
> 
> *mifn:* I sold the majority of my VT shares, but I still believe in NOK. :stupid:


if u bought right out of the gate u are up aren't you:encouragement:
so far green
like the old saying jack be nimbkle jack be quick lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

moneyisfornothing said:


> if u bought right out of the gate u are up aren't you


Yes, was out at just under 4%. 

Did not expect to see TLM below $12 again and by the looks of it, it might even drop below $11 today. Happy to have been booking profits all along and having been able to pick again x several times at bargain prices!

SU might also drop below $30 today.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Yes, was out at just under 4%.
> 
> Did not expect to see TLM below $12 again and by the looks of it, it might even drop below $11 today. Happy to have been booking profits all along and having been able to pick again x several times at bargain prices!
> 
> SU might also drop below $30 today.


we may see a quick upturn before pits close.
keep an eye on TLM.
nice job.
40 cents profit on cat for me.
1 dollar on gcmr
did not venture NOK
eyeing PCX almost got in at 5.25.
still tempted.
not in TLM either.
getting tempted on teck also to try a 50 cent day profit, but dangerous trade here
cheers


----------



## blin10

moneyisfornothing said:


> we may see a quick upturn before pits close.
> keep an eye on TLM.
> nice job.
> 40 cents profit on cat for me.
> 1 dollar on gcmr


with how many shares, 10 ?


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Yes, was out at just under 4%.
> 
> Did not expect to see TLM below $12 again and by the looks of it, it might even drop below $11 today. Happy to have been booking profits all along and having been able to pick again x several times at bargain prices!
> 
> SU might also drop below $30 today.


so....... PBR possible at 21.5?
question remains.
we shall see.
gotta go and trade
GL:encouragement:


----------



## Dibs

Markets are going down and down! Bought some more TDB 900, 902, 911.


----------



## Barwelle

Dibs, just out of curiosity, what is your plan for your "potato"? Do you always just buy on dips? or do you have some set to buy automatically and then add extra whenever there's a dip?


----------



## Dibs

In December through March I was buying a predetermined amount every week. They were not automatic purchases, so I let myself have a little 'fun' trying to buy on the lowest day of the week. 

Since April I've reached my desired allocation for my index funds. Now I buy less frequently, on the dips, to rebalance my holdings.


----------



## marina628

I bought a bigger bed today , think I am going to resign myself to cash and keeping it on hand!


----------



## Argonaut

Marina did you get out of Groupon?


----------



## marina628

I took all my original investment plus $6000 profit out of groupon but I have bought some share when it went under $10.00 last week with some of my profits .Can't play WSOP this year so this is my gamble for May  I practice my day trading on GRPN over past few months , I am very pleased with the end result .Grpn bought my new bedroom set today !


----------



## moneyisfornothing

10 year low = 9.82

a 100% daytrading on friday would have rewarded u about 40 cents per share, and i mean 100% perfect .
u must have been perfect on ur daytrading.
cheers to you:encouragement:


----------



## marina628

Been buying and selling grpn since day 1 , not literally a one day trade  My best results we when I bought at $17.10 and sold it at $22.84 .I made on average 11-14% on the other trades.


----------



## marina628

I am holding 368 shares that I paid $9.97 for ,not a big deal if it goes to zero but I am counting on it going back to $13.00 or so by month end.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

marina628 said:


> I am holding 368 shares that I paid $9.97 for ,not a big deal if it goes to zero but I am counting on it going back to $13.00 or so by month end.





marina628 said:


> Been buying and selling grpn since day 1 , not literally a one day trade  My best results we when I bought at $17.10 and sold it at $22.84 .I made on average 11-14% on the other trades.



sorry for the confusion here .
daytrading for me is during same day.
u are talking about swingtrading.
glad u r making coin marina.
either day or swing trading.
mind u that u bought a stock at ten year low , so for it to go to zero with what is going on with groupon is for the stock to halt and the accusations stick.
a halt would mean that ur money is stuck .
anyway GL in ur trades.
u bought a falling knive and i admire people that actually are gutsy.
cheers.
besides


----------



## marina628

Well I don't think the stock will halt but the internet changes every day and what worked last year may not work for next year.Sorry I am totally bad with stock lingo , just going by seat of my pants lol.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

marina628 said:


> Well I don't think the stock will halt but the internet changes every day and what worked last year may not work for next year.Sorry I am totally bad with stock lingo , just going by seat of my pants lol.


well
tighten up ur seat belts.
investors do not like uncertainty and that is exactly what france and greece just created.....today.
GL in ur endeavours


----------



## Jon_Snow

Just transferred a significant portion of my cash stash into my TDW account. Looking for some deals (Suncor, I'm looking at you). Market futures are ugly as of 5:30pm Pacific time.


----------



## Financial Cents

Buying BPO.


----------



## SecretHero

Loaded up some UUU last Friday @2.82 during dip. Earnings for first quarter will be released after market close on Monday.
It should be interesting.


----------



## Vitalogy80

Bought some SU at $30 today


----------



## rassmy

Get position in Transalta TA.TO.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Pbr, nok ,tlm


----------



## buhhy

Wdc

Edit: does this forum auto-decapitalize ticker symbols?


----------



## Cal

Picked up some ARX today....finally a sale I like to shop at.


----------



## webber22

Pretty soon the short covering will kick in to push up the prices for the time being. :encouragement: I can see a low point somewhere around the middle of June, so this market still has some room to fall before the presidential pump kicks in


----------



## indexxx

Buying back some DOMK- I sold it at a small profit last week, never dreaming what would happen- now it's been exploding for a few days.


----------



## Jungle

Hmm to set limit orders or not..


----------



## indexxx

Jungle said:


> Hmm to set limit orders or not..


I know, I know... Id been sitting on a substantial loss for a while and just wanted out when it finally rose above my purchase price. I could not find anything to substantiate the rise so I felt it was just a blip. Now it's been on an absolute tear for a week... Still learning.

May also buy a small tranche of CSCO before earnings.


----------



## sharbit

HGG

Also researching

GMCR - I can't believe this is in value territory?!?
TEF
buying AMZN directional puts


----------



## Toronto.gal

sharbit said:


> GMCR - I can't believe this is in value territory?!?


You didn't miss the last quarterly results, did you? Have been day-trading it since; good day today for such.


----------



## Toronto.gal

moneyisfornothing said:


> Pbr, nok ,tlm


Only NOK is up; 1 out of 3, not bad! :encouragement:

Like/have them all.


----------



## londoncalling

bought 25 shares of AFN.TO at 39.03 which was below the second support level. the bid ws over 3% below yesterdays close. I guess I could have set the limit order closer to 5% below. Still giving me over 6% yield which is above the 5 year average. This is only about a 1/3 of the money I have set to deploy into this one(unless I find better places to deploy funds). This is a long term hold and is more likely to follow corn prices than the macro market long term. all my positions are red today but I am looking to add or open new positions over this month. I am willing to wait till September for the bulk of my cash but the price came down a little sooner and further than I expected.

Also, wondering if I should be setting some stops in place to lock in some profits on some long term positions and buy back in over the summer sale period.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought 1200 xiu on sale, 400 su on sale, 90 g on sale.


----------



## Toronto.gal

'on sale', LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Yep, if this were Hondas and Mercedes on sale like this I would need a bigger garage. :biggrin:


----------



## GOB

Bought some Gazprom (OGZPY) for $10.36. Some risks involving additional taxation on price increass from the Russian government, but also a commitment to increase natural gas production 15% a year for the next 5 years. Even with low current nat gas prices, it's trading at a ridiculous three times earnings. There's also a dividend of 25% of net income.

Low risk, high reward in my eyes.


----------



## gibor365

Ihatetaxes said:


> Just bought 1200 xiu on sale, 400 su on sale, 90 g on sale.


I thought they were 'on sale' last friday.......


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> bought 25 shares of AFN.TO at 39.03 which was below the second support level.


Aren't you concern that their payout ratio 125% and P/E = 21

I'm kicking myself for not buying GH and EGL.UN , was watching them and was trying to buy several months ago and they are going up and up , when TSX down and down


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Only NOK is up; 1 out of 3, not bad! :encouragement:
> 
> Like/have them all.


and....picked first position on randgold at 77.5 bux , which i mind u may drop lower to the first solid support around 70 bux area:encouragement:


----------



## londoncalling

gibor said:


> Aren't you concern that their payout ratio 125% and P/E = 21
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not buying GH and EGL.UN , was watching them and was trying to buy several months ago and they are going up and up , when TSX down and down



The P/E is the sector average and they have previously returned above their sector in yield and growth with the exception of last year which was a bad one for them. The corn futures are bright this year and I know harvest is a long way. Depending on where you are sourcing payout ratio it varies. that's the problem with payout. It's been a while since I calculated it but as I recall the div payout from free cash flow was around 88%(still a bit high but so is the yield). I'd have to look it up again in my data or recalculate. I bought on macro events of today and see this company poised for growth if they keep steering the ship the same direction as they have been. They lost their CEO awhile back but it seems that the company wants to continue on his legacy. It's not followed by a lot of talking heads which is a big plus IMO. I needed to fill this sector for allocation. They have a higher dividend growth rate than the rest of their sector and industry. I also like that they have a 5 yr ROE of over 16,and 5 yr ROI of over 10. But yes I am concerned about their payout ratio. I am expecting it to come down now that they seemed to have finished a bunch of acquisitions and expansion and start to focus on bringing down margins and debt. I plan to hold this one for quite awhile if it does what I expect it to. 

I would have liked to add to EGL.UN as well as I am a little underwater but I am over weighted in energy and oil specifically. CHE.UN has pulled back a bit since the last time we talked about it. That might be a better play as natural gas prices languish the input costs for them should remain low. The biggest problem for me right now is that I will run out of cash before buying opportunities come to an end.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yet another company plummeted following earnings results; FOSL dropped 40% yesterday & recovering slightly this a.m.

Traded ELD; up 4.3%.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I really want some CNR... but it's still a little pricey


----------



## rassmy

Get 200 shares of goldcorp at 34.85$


----------



## Toronto.gal

CSCO - is it heading for $13 again? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Eder

I plugged my nose and grabbed 1000 TLM. At $11 + change I think there's upside for a swing trade. (and that big ex div date is close lol)


----------



## buhhy

Toronto.gal said:


> CSCO - is it heading for $13 again? :rolleyes2:


I can't see it hitting 13, 15 maybe. If it is, I'm in. I'm already tempted by the current price.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> I plugged my nose and grabbed 1000 TLM. At $11 + change I think there's upside for a swing trade. (and that big ex div date is close lol)


June 29th, not that close lol. I have been accumulating as well.

*Buhhy:* nothing would surprise me these days; if they had actually missed earnings, the stock might just have reached $15 today, but they dropped a mere what, 11%?. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, ARNA, a stock of mine, is up 90% in after-trading hours! 

JPM drops 7%.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/no...ustraliantopstoriesnews&reflink=theaustralian


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, ARNA, a stock of mine, is up 90% in after-trading hours!
> 
> JPM drops 7%.
> 
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/no...ustraliantopstoriesnews&reflink=theaustralian


Nice one!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks!

I discovered ARNA earlier this year.

Was trading & holding a position since the EMA [EU] had approved a marketing authorization application for Lorcaserin on March 26th/2012. My 2nd such stock to double this year [1 failed].

I'll probably sell 1/2 my position or more tomorrow.


----------



## al42

TLM order Got filled this morning for 1000 @ $10.95 new 52 week low.
I hope it holds?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes al42, it's holding on CDN/US side! Stock was downgraded from action list buy/to buy & price target lowered from $18 to $17.

- Bought TLM @ $USD11.
- Sold some ARNA/KERX shares [swing & day-trade respectively; incredible volume for ARNA]. 
- Thinking of selling some ADBE shares.


----------



## al42

Yes al42, it's holding on CDN/US side! Stock was downgraded from action list buy/to buy & price target lowered from $18 to $17.

Barely...wants to go lower.


----------



## Toronto.gal

al42 said:


> Barely...wants to go lower.


Not surprising given all the related news + the time of day.

What's a few cents less anyway? You bought at a great price; think of those who may have bought last year [or before] and just held the stock?

TLM was both, downgraded & upgraded today, LOL.

As Belguy would say, now the markets won't go down for a couple of days.


----------



## larry81

Blood on the street blood on the street!!! 

Chk chk chk


----------



## Toronto.gal

What's a 14% drop these days Larry? 

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...set-sales-to-maintain-compliance-on-loan.html


----------



## Eder

I got 500 COS today...nice yield, I think I can put them in my long term hold list.


----------



## al42

What's a few cents less anyway? You bought at a great price; think of those who may have bought last year [or before] and just held the stock?

Yeah I know but that's what I thought the last time I bought it at $11.50. Kind of glad I sold it all just below $13.00.
And I had a feeling I would be able to get back in just didn't think it would be below $11.00.


----------



## Assetologist

I also bought a few thousand TLM just under 11.
I'll pick up more if it falls under 10.


----------



## madeincanada

Covering 25% of my C short today at the opening; been holding it since December.


----------



## Spidey

Added to a couple of beaten-up ETFs mostly as a portfolio balancing exercise. ZEM - emerging markets IGT- gold bullion


----------



## marina628

The gambler in me made me buy 600 shares of GRPN for $10.52 today lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

Lun @ $3.99.


----------



## marina628

cnq 100 SHARE $30.44
TD 100 share $79.75
both in registered accounts.


----------



## Eder

marina628 said:


> The gambler in me made me buy 600 shares of GRPN for $10.52 today lol



Nice hit!!


----------



## moneyisfornothing

FCX for a possible quick bounce.
added more on randgold:biggrin:


----------



## Causalien

Berube is right. When life is **** you don't care about finances.

I'll be away for a while to mourn. Have fun ppl.


----------



## larry81

HOHOHO, its Christmas early !


----------



## londoncalling

took a 1/4 position in POT(C$) at 39.85. Purchase price 5 cents above 52 week low. Hopefully it doesn't decide to set a new 52 week low before month end. :hopelessness:


----------



## riseofamillionaire

londoncalling said:


> took a 1/4 position in POT(C$) at 39.85. Purchase price 5 cents above 52 week low. Hopefully it doesn't decide to set a new 52 week low before month end. :hopelessness:


noice.. under $40 has to be a good long term spot


----------



## Jon_Snow

Unbelievable opportunities out there right now. Got my eyes on buying more SU - Goldcorp under $33? TLM under $10? The list just goes on and on. Trouble is, don't want to try to catch a falling knife.


----------



## larry81

Jon_Snow said:


> Unbelievable opportunities out there right now. Got my eyes on buying more SU - Goldcorp under $33? TLM under $10? The list just goes on and on. Trouble is, don't want to try to catch a falling knife.


Catch a failing knife for what, a couple months of drama ?

Do you really believe this is the start of the civilization downfall and that market will never recover !?

If you don't need the money for a year, pick your nose and BUY BUY BUY.

In the end you will win.


----------



## canibus

larry81 said:


> HOHOHO, its Christmas early !


Indeed! Tomorrow will be starting a position on Suncor, Sunlife and BMO. Looking forward to the nice dividends BMO and SLF offer!


----------



## larry81

Feel free to post more bargains stocks pal


----------



## londoncalling

riseofamillionaire said:


> noice.. under $40 has to be a good long term spot


I expect a huge bump over the next two quarters barring a macro meltdown. If there is a continued macro downward spiral I am sure the Fed will provide some form of quantitative easing (either QE 3 or more operation twist). This will be good for stocks short term bad for the economy long term. Not to take the thread off topic but I am curious to see what members think of the following:

Due to North American demographics(boomers aging coupled with lower birth rates and low immigration growth replacement) coupled with a global slowdown (Europe, China, and India) does anyone see the potential for a Japan style market for the upcoming decade. (Belguy this is your opportunity to post numerous doom and gloom articles. Or perhaps a new thread titled NA and the lost decade.... :highly_amused: .... Disclaimer... I have posted in the past and will say it again. In spite of the past razzing you take for posting these articles(from others and possibly yours truly) please don't stop. It offers the membership an opportunity to see things in a different light.

Back on topic in regards to POT... Orders and sales for Q1 last year were ridiculously high( a Q1 record) and as a result Q1 earnings this year look worse than they actually are. This stock is highly cyclical and unpredictable based on the power struggle between customers such as China and Canpotex. Also, farmers will always be able to delay buying fertilizer for a season or two but not much longer than that. so sales can vary from quarter to quarter.

I agree with Bill Doyle that Q2 will set record sales for the quarter. I plan to hold this for about 5 years or until BHP gets its gigantic Jansen mine up and running. With all the expansion taking place in the potash mining sector(Potash, Agrium, Mosaic and BHP not to mention upstarts such as Vale and K+S) there is the possibility of market oversupply for that time frame. Longer term I think things will be fine with global population growth and demand for better food options from an emerging middle class in emerging markets. Just my random thoughts. Might be worth 1.5 cents. (maybe less)


Cheers


----------



## ddkay

londoncalling I'm in the camp that believes some things just can't be fixed by the printing press. all they are able to do is buy time. So far it's looking like sell in May (or April as Argo joked a month ago) in light of govts stimulus schedule that are all set to expire would have been a prudent thing to do.

sorry to hear you're down Causalien, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## ddkay

It's also interesting to see that with each successive government intervention, policy becomes and less and less effective. The BoJ (Bank of Japan) is a great example, their currency interventions to stem JPY appreciation back in February-March when the Nikkei was ripping higher had a half life of 3 whole minutes. They were a bit of a joke really. Policy also becomes less and less effective after intervention because when politicians see the stock market soaring their jobs are done and they take the back seat.


----------



## riseofamillionaire

londoncalling said:


> I expect a huge bump over the next two quarters barring a macro meltdown. If there is a continued macro downward spiral I am sure the Fed will provide some form of quantitative easing (either QE 3 or more operation twist). This will be good for stocks short term bad for the economy long term. Not to take the thread off topic but I am curious to see what members think of the following:
> 
> Due to North American demographics(boomers aging coupled with lower birth rates and low immigration growth replacement) coupled with a global slowdown (Europe, China, and India) does anyone see the potential for a Japan style market for the upcoming decade. (Belguy this is your opportunity to post numerous doom and gloom articles. Or perhaps a new thread titled NA and the lost decade.... :highly_amused: .... Disclaimer... I have posted in the past and will say it again. In spite of the past razzing you take for posting these articles(from others and possibly yours truly) please don't stop. It offers the membership an opportunity to see things in a different light.
> 
> Back on topic in regards to POT... Orders and sales for Q1 last year were ridiculously high( a Q1 record) and as a result Q1 earnings this year look worse than they actually are. This stock is highly cyclical and unpredictable based on the power struggle between customers such as China and Canpotex. Also, farmers will always be able to delay buying fertilizer for a season or two but not much longer than that. so sales can vary from quarter to quarter.
> 
> I agree with Bill Doyle that Q2 will set record sales for the quarter. I plan to hold this for about 5 years or until BHP gets its gigantic Jansen mine up and running. With all the expansion taking place in the potash mining sector(Potash, Agrium, Mosaic and BHP not to mention upstarts such as Vale and K+S) there is the possibility of market oversupply for that time frame. Longer term I think things will be fine with global population growth and demand for better food options from an emerging middle class in emerging markets. Just my random thoughts. Might be worth 1.5 cents. (maybe less)
> 
> 
> Cheers


I remember reading in a Potash 10k - they have several properties with 50+ years resource estimates and a couple at 100+ years. Attractive long term.

I agree with everyone else - lots of opportunities right now


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bought BTU and PCX.
let them fall baby


----------



## riseofamillionaire

moneyisfornothing said:


> bought BTU and PCX.
> let them fall baby


Brave buys. Coal stocks are somewhat hated yet are looking really attractive - usually a good combination.


----------



## bettyboop

I bought some TLM @ 9.91 and am waiting a little longer for HBM and COS and POT and ABX but planning on pulling the trigger again soon, maybe Friday if the markets down.....


----------



## moneyisfornothing

riseofamillionaire said:


> Brave buys. Coal stocks are somewhat hated yet are looking really attractive - usually a good combination.


just remember that they may go lower ....
with major mkt colapse.
will add more then.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bettyboop said:


> I bought some TLM @ 9.91 and am waiting a little longer for HBM and COS and POT and ABX but planning on pulling the trigger again soon, maybe Friday if the markets down.....


good entry ....but u may see lower prices.
it broke the sturdy 11.5 support, nevertheless i will add to my positions very very soon
GL


----------



## moneyisfornothing

bettyboop said:


> I bought some TLM @ 9.91 and am waiting a little longer for HBM and COS and POT and ABX but planning on pulling the trigger again soon, maybe Friday if the markets down.....


carefull with fridays.
usually ratings agencies make announcements on fridays.
England is due for a downgrade.
same with japan ( surprised it did not happen).
france is a possible target


----------



## OptsyEagle

riseofamillionaire said:


> Brave buys. Coal stocks are somewhat hated yet are looking really attractive - usually a good combination.


Coal stocks are hated because $2 natural gas will hold back its price for a long, long time. At least that is most likely why they are hated. If you have a differing opinion, maybe there is money to be made. Me, I am with the consensus on this one. I suppose one could short an over-indebted NG producer to hedge the position.


----------



## KaeJS

100 CAT at $90.60.

I'm bracing myself.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Not buying anything as I'm saving some cash for tomorrow's FB! :biggrin:

- Traded AUY/ELD; good day for trading gold.
- Keeping an eye on GBG.


----------



## marina628

Ha Toronto Gal tomorrow should be interesting , any side bets?lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yesterday, the message was that no pre-opening market orders were allowed, but today, limit orders are accepted prior to 4 p.m. with conditions, lol.

As to whether I tried side bets, what do you think? 

You sure have the edge here Marina, so good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## sharbit

Bough some Shaw (SJR.B)


----------



## riseofamillionaire

OptsyEagle said:


> Coal stocks are hated because $2 natural gas will hold back its price for a long, long time. At least that is most likely why they are hated. If you have a differing opinion, maybe there is money to be made. Me, I am with the consensus on this one. I suppose one could short an over-indebted NG producer to hedge the position.


Good point. You'd think once power utilities switch to nat gas the price may start to creep up with the added demand, yet who knows. I like to play coal with Westshore Terminals, although it's more of a toll road type of business, rather than having direct coal exposure. One of my fave holdings.


----------



## Spidey

I was trying to restrain myself, but I couldn't resist buying some COS @ $20.68. It's going ex-dividend next week so I figure that gives me another 35 cent cushion. It has a 6.8% dividend, 8.8 P/E and 6.5 P/CF. Payout ratio appears reasonable and insiders have been recently buying at higher prices.


----------



## larry81

Nice entry Spidey !

I am looking for beaten dogs too !


----------



## Jungle

Got my limits set for SU, COS, CM and TRP


----------



## moneyisfornothing

KaeJS said:


> 100 CAT at $90.60.
> 
> I'm bracing myself.


read my post when i bought and sold on same day .... with large volume on my end.
u may have bought too early IMO.
if u break even , do what u have to do.
CAT is as heavy as the equipment it manufactures.
carefull out there Kaejs.
GL anyway:encouragement:


----------



## KaeJS

moneyisfornothing said:


> CAT is as heavy as the equipment it manufactures.
> carefull out there Kaejs.
> GL anyway:encouragement:


I should have listened to myself when I told you I'd buy at $80.

Looks like I got carried away. :hopelessness:

I actually thought about selling it for a loss today, but decided to just wait it out instead. A $250 loss isn't bad. A $2500 loss is a lot worse. :wink:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

you should always listen to urself kaejs.
i either DAYTRADE or i DON'T TRADE IN chaotic mkts.
i told ya that i would trade cat on that specific day, not BUY AND HOLD.
nevertheless i am holding some stocks at very very very low prices already, which can go lower anyway in a mkt colapse.
80 bux may not be the bottom.
oscillators are showing lower prices.
i can only hope u get out of this one ok.
i saw ur spreadsheet and IMHO u r too diversified but everyone has their own style.
much luck anyway.
buy the way i do not see a buy signal on that particular stock....yet


----------



## donald

I hold cat for a Long(5 yrs)I know this stock pretty well,I'd get out of the way Kae.It been trending with the market in lockstep(it's very bearish as you know)This stock can Hurt!!I lost 4600 hun on 100 shares last summer(it rebounded NICE but it is highly cyclical)My opinion for what it's worth(and it might be zilch)sell/don't tie up your capital on this one(esp if you need it and don't/can't wait it out)when the bears move in its not pretty!It went down to 67ish last time before support.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded EGO while waiting for FB.


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Traded EGO while waiting for FB.


You never had much of an ego anyway ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Hmmm, not sure I know what you truly meant Homerhomer. 

Anyway, the Logistikon [aka common-sense] part of my brain, told me to trade EGO/ELD this morning, especially after it was upgraded today. Somehow I have to rectify my idiotic GG purchase of some weeks ago, so that's what I'm doing.. :stupid:

2 consecutive good days for gold! :encouragement:


----------



## HaroldCrump

He meant _ego_ not _EGO_ ;p

Wonder what you traded it for - some POT or HUM?


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Hmmm, not sure I know what you truly meant Homerhomer.


As Harold pointed out it was a complement ;-)


----------



## humble_pie

bt 2000 AOI at 6.40 in tfsa early this am.
stk already north of 6.75, not selling yet.

who cares about facebookie it's for spaniels.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> 1. He meant _ego_ not _EGO_ ;p
> 2. Wonder what you traded it for - some POT or HUM?


1. My bad, sorry!
2. For a cheque to Computershare. 

How low can MFC go? :beaten:


----------



## humble_pie

out at 6.68. Looking for an opportunity to repeat. If not today, then soon.

i am enchanted by my newest trading toy the tax-free account, now that it's big enough to support serious trading. Because there will never be any irksome capital gains/loss reports.

begone, dull care
throw records to the wind


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I stayed out of the FB hype and bought some boring old Johnson Controls (JCI) today.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

dotnet_nerd said:


> I stayed out of the FB hype and bought some boring old Johnson Controls (JCI) today.


i placed my largest short position on natural gas.
yummy
and the train wreck on the mkts chugs along


----------



## HaroldCrump

dotnet_nerd said:


> I stayed out of the FB hype and bought some boring old Johnson Controls (JCI) today.


As the great Warren Buffet said in his 2000 letter (I am quoting from memory here):

_We have entered the brave new millenium by investing in paint, furniture, and auto parts_.


----------



## KayCee

I'm trying to get into stock market. I ordered FB at IPO $38 through TD Waterhouse and I got in at 3:32pm. I don't know if I should continue watching today or keep it for a few days.


----------



## moneyisfornothing

why would ya keep watching today?


----------



## marina628

I placed my order at ipo price and it does not show as filled , my order was only good for today but it was not as exciting as I thought so maybe it was a good thing not getting it .


----------



## Toronto.gal

It closed at $38 Marina, so it should have gotten filled.

I thought it would do better than LNKD, at least on the 1st day.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

HaroldCrump said:


> As the great Warren Buffet said in his 2000 letter (I am quoting from memory here):
> 
> _We have entered the brave new millenium by investing in paint, furniture, and auto parts_.


Warren Buffet had a lot of great sayings. I like how he said if the stock market CLOSED for a few years it shouldn't matter to most investors.

Tell that to the fibre-optic connected bot traders who enter and exit positions literally at the speed of light :biggrin:


----------



## al42

Got assigned a few hundred shares of MFC @ $10.98 on a long standing order I completely forgot about.
Oh well I'll hold for the close to 5% divy unless it goes up a couple of bucks then I'll sell.


----------



## SimplyInvesting

Bought Loblaws (L), BCE, and BMO last month.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Just about pulled the trigger on more Suncor today... but didn't, and was rewarded with it tanking nicely late in the trading day. I think I am going to try and speed up my early retirement plans with this stock. :chuncky:


----------



## Jungle

It's getting closer to $26 range, making it very interesting..


----------



## moneyisfornothing

OptsyEagle said:


> Coal stocks are hated because $2 natural gas will hold back its price for a long, long time. At least that is most likely why they are hated. If you have a differing opinion, maybe there is money to be made. Me, I am with the consensus on this one. I suppose one could short an over-indebted NG producer to hedge the position.


but someone said here that natural gas was going to 1 dollar?:tongue-new:
what then ?
anyway kidding aside i am short natural gas , and yes you do have a point and yes it may go to the crapper.
do u know the 'ELASTIC' concept?
the more u pull on it the harder the rebound.
that is my concept.
have not added more in neither....yet.
i think i am waiting tooo long though.
lets talk about those stocks in 2 years time.
those i am holdin .... a very long term for my principles.


----------



## Toronto.gal

- FB: $31.60/$32.08 & $32.30/$32.47. Day-trading this new monster very carefully until it is priced right. :rolleyes2:

- GTE: USD $4.89 - BAC: $7 [added to my existing LT positions & traded a %].


----------



## moneyisfornothing

a lot of PCX:tongue-new:
i wonder why it was not halted lol:chuncky:
just like grpn


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> - FB: $31.60/$32.08 & $32.30/$32.47. Day-trading this new monster very carefully until it is priced right. :rolleyes2:
> 
> - GTE: USD $4.89 - BAC: $7 [added to my existing LT positions & traded a %].


PCX
so far that was an "easy" 13% gain on a daytrade :tongue-new:
ain't selling it though


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> - FB: $31.60/$32.08 & $32.30/$32.47. Day-trading this new monster very carefully until it is priced right. :rolleyes2:
> 
> - GTE: USD $4.89 - BAC: $7 [added to my existing LT positions & traded a %].


gotta luv short sellers:rolleyes2:


----------



## londoncalling

averaged down into TEF(US ADR) at 12.60. I am not sure if this is the bottom but eventually Europe will get its act together. Lots of talk in the EU has headed in a new direction away from austerity. Maybe this will give this a short term bump. Lots of what ifs and maybes but I can hold this as long as I need to including another dividend cut.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

moneyisfornothing; do u just reply to your own posts to get the posts numbers up or something, Every thread I go to has so many posts with you saying next to nothing....


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Dopplegangerr said:


> moneyisfornothing; do u just reply to your own posts to get the posts numbers up or something, Every thread I go to has so many posts with you saying next to nothing....


well 
today i am having fun with myself lol:encouragement::biggrin:
i promise i will stop.
bye boys an gals:encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Dopplegangerr said:


> Every thread I go to has so many posts with you *saying next to nothing*....


Actually, at 1:02 p.m, he was talking about the crash of PCX; the stock was down at that hour by almost -50% [opened at $3+ and by 1:02 p.m., it was barely above $2 before it collapsed to the $1.30+ range].

As I write this, it's at $2.70 or -20%, so it recovered substantially!


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Actually, at 1:02 p.m, he was talking about the crash of PCX; the stock was down at that hour by almost -50% [opened at $3+ and by 1:02 p.m., it was barely above $2 before it collapsed to the $1.30+ range.
> 
> As I write this, it's at $2.70 or -20%, so it recovered substantially!



that was easy:tongue-new:
now lets watch everything else:encouragement:


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Actually, at 1:02 p.m, he was talking about the crash of PCX; the stock was down at that hour by almost -50% [opened at $3+ and by 1:02 p.m., it was barely above $2 before it collapsed to the $1.30+ range].
> 
> As I write this, it's at $2.70 or -20%, so it recovered substantially!


T.gal
sometimes don't u get that wish that u had a million bux floating around?:encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sometimes I think I'm way too cautious, even with $1K, LOL.

Wanted to act on the PCX tip you gave us earlier this afternoon, but hesitated 2 long. At any rate, just made a few hundreds trading it for $2.25 and selling just a minute ago for $2.43 [the whole thing took me a few minutes].


----------



## moneyisfornothing

Toronto.gal said:


> Sometimes I think I'm way too cautious, even with $1K, LOL.
> 
> Wanted to act on the PCX tip you gave us earlier this afternoon, but hesitated 2 long. At any rate, just made a few hundreds trading it for $2.25 and selling just a minute ago for $2.43 [the whole thing took me a few minutes].


1k.? are u kiddin me ?
i thought u bought at least 10k shares.
cmon girl u r better than that.no offense ok?
the stock was briefly halted after refinancing announcement.
the short sellers were betting on no possible agreement.
they are heavy into PRB coal and atm competition with NG is fierce.
if any imbalance occurs with NG , coal will go down further.
the aproximate ratio between NG and coal is around 2.75 Ng .
problem is coal longevity.
they either sell it or it goes to the crapper.
PRB hit the lowest low recently.
we are in bidweek on Ng .
it is going to be a tough trade from here on.
glad u made a buck.
when others fear be greedy.
CIAO
boy i really like ya:encouragement:

i sold half from the low that i have mentioned to you at mkt around 2.6

i am holding my core position for a long term though.
2-3 years providing they do not go bankrupt lol:biggrin:


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Should have picked up some THI last week on pullback to 50MA - bought some MTY Food Group this morning


----------



## Toronto.gal

moneyisfornothing said:


> 1k.? are u kiddin me ?i thought u bought at least 10k shares.
> 
> if any imbalance occurs with NG , coal will go down further. the aproximate ratio between NG and coal is around 2.75 Ng.


It's all about money/risk management & trading profitably! 

I trade higher depending on price, volatility, volume etc., but I never trade very high volume all at once as I prefer to multi-trade a stock rather than go in all at once [this works for me as I only pay 1 commission fee] & also because I prefer to trade several times using the same funds, that is, the returned capital from a trade & what I call recycling my money! 

I sold my coal positions last year and so I, too, am looking for new long-term buys in this sector, preferably potential take-over targets, which at these prices, not impossible! 

I would agree that coal stocks [like many others] are 'grossly oversold', hence very good opportunities!


----------



## Spidey

Sold the last of my ECA and bought SU @ $27.63. SU is actually down more than ECA on the year. However, I feel safer in oil than Nat Gas and feel that ECA is vulnerable when their hedges start coming off next year. Other than P/B, which is pretty close, fundamentals look much better for SU.


----------



## Toronto.gal

SU and TLM are nearing the lows of Oct. & Nov. 2008 respectively! Though already overweight in this sector, I also made some switches and added more.

Traded PCX; stock was up by more than 10% this a.m. [trading bankruptcy news definitely NOT for the faint of heart; just the crazy ones!].

Edit: traded PCX for a 2nd time [with capital returned from the morning trade]; stock is now up 17%.


----------



## dubmac

TG are there dividend-paying coal producers out there (a "coal" equivalent to SU) - something more of a long-term hold in the coal industry? - that you are following?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Well Dubmac, it's been an annus horribilis [comparing to the stellar year coal stocks had in 2011], and not buying anything long-term just yet, but the ones I'm considering are some juniors [for trading and holding], which pay no dividends [so of no interest to you] and for long-term, stocks that pay dividends: I have had my eyes on Peabody Energy, ever since it acquired Macarthur Coal in late 2011; like it for their big presence in Australia & other important regions; Walter Energy and will be adding more Teck Resources & Vale [last 2, I already own].

Let's hope for an annus mirabilis next year.


----------



## Abha

Toronto.gal said:


> Walter Energy and will be adding more Teck Resources & Vale [last 2, I already own].


Walter Energy has been one I've been eyeing lately. Beaten down and arguably can see more downside but given longer horizon of 6-15 months this is a steal. Still eyeing for now


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Walter Energy looks very interesting. What else can you guys tell me about it. I need to do some research


----------



## HaroldCrump

Welcome back, Abha. Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Where have you been Abha? 

- Traded HRN [keeping a % of shares]. Stock is up 15% [yesterday it opened at $.86 and closed at $1.17].

Edit: wow, I just put a 2nd trade for $1.31 and in mere minutes, it's already at $1.48! :highly_amused:


----------



## Abha

Just a bit of travelling and working on some side projects. Glad to see you guys were still very active on here. Bought a little $GOOG today @ 589.50 to take advantage of options expiry nonsense. POT is also a good candidate to keep an eye on with $38 acting as a floor.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Welcome back Abha and good luck with all the bargains!

- HRN/AOI - same-day trade [thanks HP for the AOI thread]; stocks are up 15% and 7% respectively.

- DND - traded the news of the day once again - *"DND announced today that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved Absorica, Cipher's novel, patented brand formulation of the acne medication isotretinoin, for the treatment of severe recalcitrant nodular acne. Absorica is expected to be launched in the U.S. in Q4 2012".* Stock is up 36% [kept a portion of the shares; let's see where it will be at end of the year].

http://www.cipherpharma.com/Investo...roval-of-CIP-ISOTRETINOIN1129624/default.aspx

- Watching SHP/ARCO.


----------



## A320

What about gold stocks? Looks like gold took a beating past 6-8 weeks but from what I've been reading countries have been buying gold like crazy as a hedge (especially BRIC countries, China especially). Looks like many bargain prices to be had for companies such as:

K, G, ELD, YRI, ASR (all TSE traded).


----------



## Toronto.gal

A320 said:


> Looks like gold took a beating past 6-8 weeks... K, G, ELD, YRI, ASR (all TSE traded).


Looks like you say? Sure they took a behemothic beating!

From your list, I like ELD/G/YRI.


----------



## james1711

Bought COS.TO @ 20.81


----------



## al42

Picked up a few BMO shares @ $54.35 this morning. Then it quickly went down to $54.2 and now back up a bit.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, DND opened at $1.51 this morning and already is at $2.11 & rising; good thing I did not sell all. 

I'm surprised that given today's news, the volume is so low, hence the reason I sold earlier in the morning.

*al:* $.15 cents is not exactly great volatility for BMO; maybe for a penny stock. :biggrin: But anyway, BMO now nearing $55, so you're already up!:encouragement:


----------



## al42

al: $.15 cents is not exactly great volatility for BMO; maybe for a penny stock. But anyway, BMO now nearing $55, so you're already up!

Yeah I know...I was just pointing out my recent track record of when I buy something it goes down.


----------



## londoncalling

I have the same issue. When this does happen, unless you are trading, it is more important where the stock is 6 weeks, 6 months and more importantly 6 years from the date of purchase. not 6 minutes or even end of day. I know it can be tough to battle that hindsight psychology of getting it at a lower price.

Looks like a good purchase to me.

cheers.


----------



## Toronto.gal

al42 said:


> Yeah I know...I was just pointing out my recent track record of when I buy something it goes down.


I know what you meant, but I was just teasing you about the fugacious BMO volatility; nothing like what happened to DND today for example. :biggrin:

*londoncalling:* of course, it matters only for the crazy traders, aka gamblers. :biggrin: [I hardly look at my long-term stocks, except for when it's time to add more].


----------



## Toronto.gal

EGO: $10.99 - [fantastic trading stock the last few days, but I'll hold this price].


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> EGO: $10.99 - [fantastic trading stock the last few days, but I'll hold this price].


Don't let your EGO get in the way of your trading. :rolleyes2::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Dibs

Bought some more TDB911 today, and I bought some TRP last week.


----------



## Spidey

Cashed in some XSB today and bought BMO @ $54.46 and some more COS @ $20.17. BMO beat profit expectations and has a dividend of 5.2% which is well covered by earnings. And I've already mentioned COS previously but dividend is now 6.9%. 

Could get burned in the short-term if Europe implodes, but traditionally times of great uncertainty have been buying opportunities. Still have "dry powder" if things get worse.


----------



## Argonaut

Haven't done much with the market since selling Fortis. Topped up corporate bonds from 6% to 10% yesterday with XCB. Will provide better yield than cash, and increase margin maintenance to rollover my lonesome GOOG when it expires in June.

Got a GTC limit order set for TD at 72.00 with the Fortis money. Wishful thinking. Thinking about re-entry into silver at these levels, but a bit worried.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

COS.TO @ $20.20. Technical analysis on this looks good.


----------



## Causalien

Bought TSLA. Back to 100% allocation.


----------



## webber22

Added to holdings of pipeline IPL.UN that's been down 10% in the past few days


----------



## Jon_Snow

Tipped my toe in the water today: 1500 shares of SU.


----------



## Jungle

Congrats, good to see you trying more risk other than gic. if it doesn't work out, at least you can say I tried.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Jungle said:


> Congrats, good to see you trying more risk other than gic. if it doesn't work out, at least you can say I tried.


Thanks for the encouragement, Jungle. I really don't see alot of risk here... yes it could very well continue to drop in price, but I will simply buy more in that case. This company is bound to return to the $40+ range someday, and I will reap the benefits then. I can afford to wait this one out.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Jon_Snow said:


> Tipped my toe in the water today: 1500 shares of SU.


I still don't get how people have $42k to throw at a stock :S


----------



## Jon_Snow

Kaitlyn said:


> I still don't get how people have $42k to throw at a stock :S


If you choose to embrace the "live below your means" lifestyle as my wife and I have chosen to do, you can do such crazy things as pay off all debt, save 70% or your monthly income, and spend 42k on a single stock! Scary thing is, I have another 160k sitting in cash, doing sweet f' all.

And having just skimmed throught the "boomers with boomerangs" topic, I can add that having no kids is a massive factor in having extra funds kicking around. That thread frightens me. :tongue-new:


----------



## marina628

Bought 1000 shares of GRPN @ $10.50 and have placed an order for another $1000 @ $9.99 for tomorrow .


----------



## marina628

Depends on your net worth this is probably maybe 2-3% of Jon's portfolio.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I bought another 100 MCD @87.10 in today's McSelloff :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

And I think I will sell some of my EGO for a tranche of YUM [which I was eyeing long ago, but was a fool to have gotten influenced by someone's negative review]. :rolleyes2:

*Marina:* good luck on your brave move!


----------



## Eder

I grabbed 500 A&W ... we'll be eating more burgers than steak from the looks of things .


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Just picked up 100 shares of POT at 39.32 just a few cents over the 52 week low.


----------



## Assetologist

AVP just under $16


----------



## Jon_Snow

Couldn't resist - 800 COS @ 19.20.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Sold some Goldcorp for a 19% gain in 24 days and bought some VTI for $65.66 after selling it for over $72 a couple of months ago.


----------



## humble_pie

santander bank, yesterday. Bt 2014 leaps 3s @ 2.65 & sld jan/13 7s @ .40. Net cost 2.25. Maximum possible return within 18 months (4-2.25)/2.25, or 1.75/2.25, or 78%.

this is a mildly bullish strategy.

to pay for these, i adjusted down my former short abx jan 55s, buying them back & selling the jan 50s for a credit of .98. This left a small surplus of US cash.


----------



## Abha

webber22 said:


> Added to holdings of pipeline IPL.UN that's been down 10% in the past few days


Careful with this one. The volume pattern screams distribution. It's been a rockstar past few years but don't let this one get away from you if bad news begins to hit in the next few weeks.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Jon_Snow said:


> Couldn't resist - 800 COS @ 19.20.


Whew makes my 100 shares look measly  good for you!


----------



## humble_pie

i keep wondering why everybody is buying so much energy. Or perhaps the ones who are not buying are not posting, so we are getting a skewed view.

we're in the grip of a commodities downturn & it's not a passing breeze. Last night china again ratcheted down growth forecasts. These days apparently china is even shipping surplus copper inventory to europe. That's copper she's already bought & paid for, but now realizes she won't be using soon.

it's true that energy prices have fallen into the trash can, but just because energy stocks are cheap doesn't necessarily mean they are good buys.

the stocks i'd make an exception for are the companies with strong dividend histories, low debt & strong options. A dividend-plus-option strategy will carry an energy non-performer across the rubicon.


----------



## blin10

when are they good buys? i agree going all in is probably too early but picking up some nice big companies with a juicy dividend is a good strategy... if everyone knew there will be big commodities downturn oil would already be at $30-50, fact is nobody knows, for all we know SPY can rally again... greece can exit euro SPY will go down 1000 points, then next day up 1000 points.. 



humble_pie said:


> i keep wondering why everybody is buying so much energy. Or perhaps the ones who are not buying are not posting, so we are getting a skewed view.
> 
> we're in the grip of a commodities downturn & it's not a passing breeze. Last night china again ratcheted down growth forecasts. These days apparently china is even shipping surplus copper inventory to europe. That's copper she's already bought & paid for, but now realizes she won't be using soon.
> 
> it's true that energy prices have fallen into the trash can, but just because energy stocks are cheap doesn't necessarily mean they are good buys.
> 
> the stocks i'd make an exception for are the companies with strong dividend histories, low debt & strong options. A dividend-plus-option strategy will carry an energy non-performer across the rubicon.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Jon_Snow said:


> Couldn't resist - 800 COS @ 19.20.


My 300 COS @ $19.05 didn't get hit.. By 1 cent!


----------



## Jon_Snow

I agree that it may not yet be time to go "all in", but I've missed great buying opportunities in the past because I've been scared ----less. I have plenty of dry powder set aside and will buy periodically on the way down. I think I am done buying for a little bit, but will be watching events closely.


----------



## Jungle

Bought 180 COS today, hit two limit orders of 19.70 and 19.35.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Argg I missed my limit order by 6 cents on COS. Everyone here seems to be scooping it up at a good price. Hope monday morning I can still get some more


----------



## Jungle

Next up: SU, MCD, PM, SBUX, BMO, CM?


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> I grabbed 500 A&W ... we'll be eating more burgers than steak from the looks of things .


I love your style, Eder.

Always have comical posts, yet they bear such truthfulness.


----------



## bettyboop

next up for me is HCG


----------



## indexxx

Bought some NUAN at $20.00- just can't seem to stay away from tech... next up may be IMMR or DOMK as spec plays


----------



## Sampson

Keep away from SBUX.
It is fully if not-overvalued.

The only reason that it has been rising like a star is because it was beaten down hard to $12-$15 even before the credit crunch. The company and re-installed CEO still hasn't shown a reasonable strategy for continuing top-line growth.

They over did it in the mid-2000's by opening too many stores and that cost them. Brands like VIA, expanding into Safeways, and getting into the home single-brew equipment and coffee business are not huge opportunities and it'll eat into their brand and store profits. GMCR is already showing effects of saturation and growth has slowed immensely.


----------



## Jungle

I know SBUX is so expensive, but their brand is very stong and profit margins are great. But that story of GMCR is scary, stock went from $100 to $20?


----------



## riseofamillionaire

MTY, SAT, AD - been throwing money at these for last few months, good buys imo


----------



## mriegger

I just opened a non-registered account last week with the intention of purchasing CDZ. I am now unsure if I should just buy on market open or be greedy and see if the market will keep going down for a bit.


----------



## Abha

Jungle said:


> But that story of GMCR is scary, stock went from $100 to $20?


Don't even bother lumping those two together. Starbucks has great growth ahead of it, massive institutional support and a strong uptrend (though it is close to breaking) GMCR has accounting issues, inventory issues, insider selling issues etc. Garbage stock IMO. Technicals are even worse. 

I'd keep an eye on SBUX if it becomes a victim to market downtrend. You might get one of those great opportunities to invest in a solid company.


----------



## Jungle

Dopplegangerr said:


> Argg I missed my limit order by 6 cents on COS. Everyone here seems to be scooping it up at a good price. Hope monday morning I can still get some more


Looks like this is the case, crude futures down 1.8% now. Now I feel dumb for buying that much COS. Ah well, still waiting for SU to hit $25 again, lol


----------



## Jungle

Sampson said:


> Keep away from SBUX.
> It is fully if not-overvalued.
> 
> The only reason that it has been rising like a star is because it was beaten down hard to $12-$15 even before the credit crunch. The company and re-installed CEO still hasn't shown a reasonable strategy for continuing top-line growth.
> 
> They over did it in the mid-2000's by opening too many stores and that cost them. Brands like VIA, expanding into Safeways, and getting into the home single-brew equipment and coffee business are not huge opportunities and it'll eat into their brand and store profits. GMCR is already showing effects of saturation and growth has slowed immensely.





ABHA said:


> Don't even bother lumping those two together. Starbucks has great growth ahead of it, massive institutional support and a strong uptrend (though it is close to breaking) GMCR has accounting issues, inventory issues, insider selling issues etc. Garbage stock IMO. Technicals are even worse.
> 
> I'd keep an eye on SBUX if it becomes a victim to market downtrend. You might get one of those great opportunities to invest in a solid company.


What I like about Starbux is their brand power and profit margins. People love holding that expensive cup of starbux and don't mind paying $2-6 for a specialty coffee. (which is insane, really) That is the power of brand. Their product is also really good IMO.


----------



## Toronto.gal

- EGO - completed 2 day-trades.
- BBD.B - adding to existing positions.

NBG lost 98% of its value since Dec.2007. Anyone buying? :biggrin: 

I'm surprised at the relatively high volume of 172K.


----------



## riseofamillionaire

mriegger said:


> I just opened a non-registered account last week with the intention of purchasing CDZ. I am now unsure if I should just buy on market open or be greedy and see if the market will keep going down for a bit.


Buy now. Great level long term. Can't predict the future.


----------



## Jungle

Limit hit adding positions to BMO. Now I can drip 1 share!


----------



## rikk

Suncor ... 1,000 @ $27.060

300 $27.06 2012-06-04 10:39 
300 $27.06 2012-06-04 10:39 
200 $27.06 2012-06-04 10:39 
100 $27.06 2012-06-04 10:39 
100 $27.06 2012-06-04 10:39


----------



## Jungle

Yea been itching to add SU... willing to take a chance and see if it slides some more. But at $27 I start watching closely.


----------



## rikk

Well, I feel obliged to watch it ... 1000 shares 11 May 2012 at $29.98, 1000 shares 29 March 2012 at $33.01 ... looking back to March, I was confident $33 was a good deal ... and I'm sure it still is ... someday :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

*blin10:* EGO had a 'visible uptrend' this afternoon. 

*rikk:* you're right, a great deal 'some day' indeed! :encouragement:


----------



## blin10

Toronto.gal said:


> *blin10:* EGO had a 'visible uptrend' this afternoon.
> 
> *rikk:* you're right, a great deal 'some day' indeed! :encouragement:


hehe


----------



## avrex

riseofamillionaire said:


> MTY, SAT, AD - been throwing money at these for last few months, good buys imo


I enjoy reading your small-cap picks. Keep the picks coming.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*KaeJS:* you should have bought the other MT stock closer to home: :stupid:

*Belden to acquire Canada's Miranda Technologies for C$372 million*
http://ca.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idCABRE8540JO20120605

Congrats to all those that may own shares.


----------



## marina628

I have 200 share of MT Will help cover some losses on other dogs I hold lol


----------



## indexxx

Added to AUTH today. Still attractive under $5 and it's done well for me this year. Watching DOMK as a spec.


----------



## blin10

rci.b started position


----------



## Kaitlyn

blin10 said:


> rci.b started position


I got an order partially filled today.. so I have my first 100 of RCI.B at $34.90


----------



## KaeJS

I'm not being rude, just curious;

Why are you both buying Rogers? Future dividend potential?


----------



## blin10

i do it for the divi plus this stock will not go down much if tsx goes down, look at the chart since 2010 pretty stable



KaeJS said:


> I'm not being rude, just curious;
> 
> Why are you both buying Rogers? Future dividend potential?


----------



## Kaitlyn

KaeJS said:


> I'm not being rude, just curious;
> 
> Why are you both buying Rogers? Future dividend potential?


Dividend and I have hopes that I'll get some capital gains as well. I feel I bought it low enough... Unfortunately I could only get 100 filled


----------



## Jon_Snow

Bought 1000 PBN - at the market open, thank goodness. This thing took off today.


----------



## al42

Bought 1000 PBN - at the market open, thank goodness. This thing took off today. 

I had an order in @10.95 that never got filled for 500 just to average down.


----------



## rassmy

Get IPL.UN at 17.55 and PPL 26.65.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> I'm not being rude, just curious;
> 
> Why are you both buying Rogers? Future dividend potential?


and what is wrong with RCI.B?! The lowest payout ratio and biggest dividend increase among NA telcos, and it's practically monopoly in ON... RCI together with PM my biggest positions


----------



## Kaitlyn

gibor said:


> and what is wrong with RCI.B?! The lowest payout ratio and biggest dividend increase among NA telcos, and it's practically monopoly in ON... RCI together with PM my biggest positions


I really wish I had more RCI.B... maybe we'll see another slip tomorrow and I can pick up some more for around what I paid...


----------



## blin10

btw, their divi ex date is this month so I'm not sure why it's chilling at almost 52 week low, might not be a good sign



Kaitlyn said:


> I really wish I had more RCI.B... maybe we'll see another slip tomorrow and I can pick up some more for around what I paid...


----------



## Kaitlyn

blin10 said:


> btw, their divi ex date is this month so I'm not sure why it's chilling at almost 52 week low, might not be a good sign


It's still got some time to shoot up first


----------



## rknigh2

Why the side-ways movement and volatility with RCI though? It makes me nervous when I see the other two major telecoms (BCE, T) with a steady upward trend. I picked it up recently to cover all my canadian telecoms and the 34-34.5 has been a solid technical support, but its not my favourite choice.


----------



## Eder

I think Rogers is a good buy up to $36-38. It is like a pipeline stock. Wait till summer & Italy starts needing help, defensive stocks like these are golden. 

(I own lots of shares....does it show?)


----------



## lakota

JE (just energy ) 2120 shares at 11.64 per share .
ex div june 13tht


----------



## Spudd

I got some PAA (Pan American Silver) at 18.80 a share. So far it's rocketing upwards, let's hope that continues.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Why are the markets UP today!? I just received transfer of some extra cash to buy... now it'll have to sit in my cash account earning little interest


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Haha Kaitlyn I agree! If only I had put my bid on LNV.TO up .05 cents yesterday I wouldn't be dealing with it being higher yet today *sigh* 

I'm selling one of my speculative mining juniors and hoping I can rebuy lower.


----------



## gibor365

Kaitlyn said:


> Why are the markets UP today!? I just received transfer of some extra cash to buy... now it'll have to sit in my cash account earning little interest


I'm waiting for transfer from ING to TDW more than month and half  , looks like I need to go to TD agail and resumbit request.... LNV was on my radar, but when I finally get money transfer it may be too expensive....


----------



## gibor365

Young&Ambitious said:


> Haha Kaitlyn I agree! If only I had put my bid on LNV.TO up .05 cents yesterday I wouldn't be dealing with it being higher yet today *sigh*
> 
> I'm selling one of my speculative mining juniors and hoping I can rebuy lower.


5 cents is a lot  Beggining of the year I missed Magna by 1 cent and after it rocketed 30 or 40%


----------



## Young&Ambitious

gibor said:


> 5 cents is a lot  Beggining of the year I missed Magna by 1 cent and after it rocketed 30 or 40%


Apparently penny pinching isn't what it's cracked up to be right! :stupid: 

Oh well you win some you lose some; at least there's always another day another stock.


----------



## Dibs

Bought more TD index funds on Monday - TDB911 and 902


----------



## indexxx

More eSeries also- two funds semimonthly for my RRSP.


----------



## Kaitlyn

indexxx said:


> More eSeries also- two funds semimonthly for my RRSP.


Today not the best day to buy more funds, no?


----------



## Jungle

Rogers had a bad quarter- Bell took a lot of their customers. Roger's CEO said they will lower prices to stay competitive and are trying to find revenue growth in new things like selling data to parking meters which are apparently going to talk/connect with data soon.


----------



## Jon_Snow

My recent purchases of SU, COS, and PBN helped make today my best ever in my brief investing history. 

Will probably evaporate tomorrow with some bad news out of Europe.


----------



## Kaitlyn

I really wanted to invest in SU... too late (for now). and I'm currently down on COS. May pick up some more shares to average down...


----------



## blin10

Jungle said:


> Rogers had a bad quarter- *Bell took a lot of their customers*. Roger's CEO said they will lower prices to stay competitive and are trying to find revenue growth in new things like selling data to parking meters which are apparently going to talk/connect with data soon.


how do you know that? link?


----------



## Toronto.gal

AGU/POT - same-day trades [very volatile this morning & great for trading].

AGU increased dividends!


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Looking to pickup more SNC - average up


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Also SAT.VN, AD on my buy list


----------



## lakota

Ba-t


----------



## indexxx

Kaitlyn said:


> Today not the best day to buy more funds, no?


I have an automatic purchase set up on the 5th and 20th of each month.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Lnv.to @ $7.60


----------



## londoncalling

Nice purchase... I personally want to see LNV flat line for the rest of the summer... I hope to hold off any purchases during the summer so I can go out and enjoy the weather.. that and I will receive payment for some contract work at the end of August... Not sure if the market(or anyone for that matter) cares about what I want :tongue-new: ... I just hope that it happens that way... Plan B is to use margin short term if there is a hint of a rally...


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 12.195 Units of TDB622, TD Monthly Income Fund @ $16.40


----------



## Young&Ambitious

BMO @ $52.96. 5% yield  this will be a holder


----------



## Cal

^ a good buy. It certainly is a good position to hold at that price.


----------



## webber22

I think he means BMO @ 53.96 since it only went down to 53.15 recently


----------



## Spudd

I also got some BMO @ 53.96 (what a coincidence!) and some COS at 19.09. Both long-term holds that will DRIP.


----------



## indexxx

BMO, Staples, and waiting for my limit orders on INTC, IMMR, and Sunlife


----------



## MC25

AGNC @ $31.27
CLQ.TO @ .505
SMB.TO @ .115
WSML @.19

Looking forward to the AGNC dividend, they are a strong company. I would recommend at least looking into CLQ, there has been lots of news coming out lately about them as they start to begin operations of their Lithium mine (100% oi). Simba has great potential as well, as a exploration company. WSML has taken off nicely.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Traded ARNA. 

By June 27th, the stock will either soar or plunge big time [as is the case with biotech stocks]. I'm optimistic though.

"The FDA is scheduled to make a ruling on lorcaserin by June 27."
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-06/D9VBQU7O1.htm

And decision for VVUS' Qnexa, another investigational weight-loss drug, is due on July 17th [but not touching that one].


----------



## Young&Ambitious

webber22 said:


> I think he means BMO @ 53.96 since it only went down to 53.15 recently


She* and USD $52.96


----------



## Kaitlyn

Had ANOTHER limit order for RCI.B @ $34.90, and it touches $34.91 instead


----------



## KaeJS

Kaitlyn said:


> Had ANOTHER limit order for RCI.B @ $34.90, and it touches $34.91 instead


HATE when that happens!!


----------



## gibor365

Watching IPL.UN , looks like a solid pipeline with nice yield... had a little pull back recently.... want to buy in low $18 ...
Anyone watching/buying this one?


----------



## Spidey

Took a bit of a fly on some BNP @$14.20. I've been watching this one for some time but have been waiting for some signs of insider buying rather than selling. When one officer recently dipped his toe into the water by picking up 3500 shares in the public market at an average price of about $16.00, I thought it might be time. Highly recommended by analysts; Trading at pretty close to book value; 3.63 X cash flow; P/E 15.5 and forward P/E 14.4 The 10% dividend could be in danger, but even if they cut it in half, I could live with that.


----------



## Causalien

ipl...always


----------



## Young&Ambitious

More COS.TO. I now have an average share price of $19.47 so not bad I figure  Although probs done with energy picks for a while.


----------



## Sherlock

Bought several hundred shares of PDL.TO. Anyone else have any money in palladium?


----------



## Kaitlyn

I picked up some more RCI and probably too much BNP. Yikes, what's happening to that stock? I'm scared


----------



## KaeJS

Kaitlyn said:


> probably too much BNP. Yikes, what's happening to that stock? I'm scared


A little risky, but it has been beaten down...

You could really score on this one if it turns out in your favour.


----------



## gibor365

Sherlock said:


> Bought several hundred shares of PDL.TO. Anyone else have any money in palladium?


I bought physical palladium PALL about one and half year ago at 49.89 ans 54.39.... 1/3 sold at $80, 1/2 at $70 and 1/3 still holding


----------



## 44545

I'm in the process of buying single, DRIP shares of every company in Canada that offers a fee-free, direct DRIP and SPP, when I see folks offering them on the DRIP exchange boards. I'm up to 13; there are about three dozen.

They'll never amount to more than 5-10% of my portfolio that's dominated by index funds. DRIPs are my "amusing distraction" to keep me from messing with an otherwise stable, safe, boring asset allocation strategy.


----------



## Kaitlyn

CJOttawa said:


> I'm up to 13; there are about three dozen.


I don't get it. Why isn't RCI, for example, listed under telecom?
http://www.rogers.com/web/Rogers.po...dendsReinvestmentAction&_pageLabel=IR_LANDING

Also - I assume you have yours in a registered/TFSA? I don't want to do DRIP outside of RRSP or TFSA because of the tax/accounting nightmare!! lol


----------



## Sherlock

Then what are you gonna do when you run out of TFSA/RRSP space?


----------



## Kaitlyn

Sherlock said:


> Then what are you gonna do when you run out of TFSA/RRSP space?


Wait for more?


----------



## gibor365

We hold equities only in registered accounts (RRSP, LIRA, TFSA, RESP) ...in total we have portfolio more than 300K and still a plenty of RRSP room... I don't see any sense to open Cash account for equities...we want to keep cash liquid and getting 1.5-2% on HISA and some money locked for a little higher % in GIC.... every year we get additional RRSP and TFSA room, so I don't beleive we will run out of room anytime soon.


----------



## gibor365

Finally transfer from ING to TDW got processed. Have now several thousands in cash, don't know if deploy money or wait for somethingg..... I'm kinda scary , Greece election and Feds next week outcomes can very significantly influence markets...


----------



## Young&Ambitious

I'm right there with you Gibor! I have a transfer getting processed, should be done next week *cross fingers*. When to pull the trigger... :/


----------



## chaudi

I just put in a transfer from ING too. Are saying they are not doing it right away? just a saving account. News has got me worried. Achieve is looking good.


----------



## gibor365

Now I'm considering 3 options: - open position in IPL.UN, average down NA.T, average up PG.N... or just buy TD high yield mutual fund for 1.25%


----------



## Young&Ambitious

The dividend on all 3 would beat your high yield mutual fund, not to mention does not have the MER's. I'd go with the stock that you believe is best for fundamentals, technicals, and upside potential.


----------



## 44545

Kaitlyn said:


> I don't get it. Why isn't RCI, for example, listed under telecom?
> http://www.rogers.com/web/Rogers.po...dendsReinvestmentAction&_pageLabel=IR_LANDING
> 
> Also - I assume you have yours in a registered/TFSA? I don't want to do DRIP outside of RRSP or TFSA because of the tax/accounting nightmare!! lol


See this page: http://www.dripprimer.ca/canadiandriplist

Rogers does not offer a Share Purchase Plan (SPP) so there's no point in entering into a direct DRIP with them.

True DRIP/SPPs don't exist within registered accounts; you're a share owner without a broker, paying no commission to purchase and receiving a discount on shares when buying. (in some cases - see the linked page for companies offering discounts)


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I bought physical palladium PALL about one and half year ago at 49.89 ans 54.39.... 1/3 sold at $80, 1/2 at $70 and 1/3 still holding


There you are Gibor; you were MIA.

You did great with PALL; I bought SWC and as with many other stocks, it has been severely punished since I bought. However, as I traded it also, I'm not bankrupt yet. 

- Traded ARNA/UUU.
- Regretting having sold a large % of shares in MLNX; I knew in my gut that this stock would fly from the time I bought 2 years ago, which had been my top tech pick as well [I believe also one of the most active in the TA exchange]. :rolleyes2:


----------



## indexxx

Topping up on a bit of ZAGG while it's down, limits in on IMMR, INTC, LMQT, and, to average down my positions, MQL and Mela. Hopefully both can do something over the next couple of months and I can get out of them and into better vehicles- don't really feel like cutting my losses yet. Live and learn- I guess this is what your first year is all about! Got my BMO and SLF limits filled recently. Looking at Staples while it's down. Hoping for a drop in KO and CNI soon. And I wish Canfor would come up a bit so I can get out and move on.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> You did great with PALL;


T.gal it was pure luck....when I opened discount brokerage account at CM, I read some article bullish on PALL and PPLT, I liked the reasons author provided and bought about 70% PALL and 30% PPLT, as mentioned sold 2/3 of PALL with gain, left 1/3 as I'm still bulish on Palladium for a long term , but I stuck with PPLT and this is really "dead" money as no dividends are paid...


----------



## Toronto.gal

A smart decision it was; not just luck Gibor & you did well to sell when you did. 

My stock does not pay dividends either, but that's why I trade it, so you could call them trading dividends, only that I don't have to wait a quarter for them. :biggrin:


----------



## MC25

Considering putting an order in on COS while its down, but the energy portion of my portfolio is already considerably high...


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> A smart decision it was; not just luck Gibor & you did well to sell when you did.


maybe you are right.... , but later i had stupid decision by buying DBA PowerShares DB Agriculture Trust, read articles of several known analysts who said that "DBA should be part of every portfolio" 
Logically it shouldn't go down so sharply... population in China, India ... are growing and need to eat, there are always hurricanes or droughts in different parts of the world, but it going down and down...and I don't know what to do with it....


----------



## blin10

im probably like 80% energy in my portfolio... oil and gas are not going away anytime soon... i'm pretty confident i'll double my money in about 5-10 years



MC25 said:


> Considering putting an order in on COS while its down, but the energy portion of my portfolio is already considerably high...


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> i had stupid decision by buying DBA PowerShares DB Agriculture Trust, read articles of several known analysts who said that "DBA should be part of every portfolio"
> Logically it shouldn't go down so sharply... population in China, India ... are growing and need to eat, there are always hurricanes or droughts in different parts of the world, but it going down and down...and I don't know what to do with it....


Sorry this investment did not do as well as you hoped. Not familiar with the trust, so I can't offer an opinion, but I would agree with the logic part [also have many stocks in the agriculture sector and thinking of adding a couple more]. 

In deciding whether to sell a portion or all, I go back to the basic advice that Pat Dorsey gave in his book, 'smart selling means better returns'. Not as simple as it sounds, I know. 

What a great trading day; hope you guys were able to take advantage! :encouragement: 

I don't want to sound like a broken record, so I won't tell what I traded today.  [But profits will go to CDN banks].


----------



## Andre112

I've been doing virtual trading for 2 months. Made 4% virtual money so far. 
I'll keep going until I'm confident to trade real money.


----------



## gibor365

Andre112 said:


> I've been doing virtual trading for 2 months. Made 4% virtual money so far.
> I'll keep going until I'm confident to trade real money.


When I play online rouletta , blackjack and poker for free, I almost always win, in real life results are compeltely opposite....


----------



## marina628

Gibor that is true , I have over 3 million in my play casino account and $200 IN THE REAL ONE LOL


----------



## Kaitlyn

Been a really good day for me! I wiped out almost all my losses and picked up some nice cap gains (on paper). Wonder if I should take the cap gains or take the dividends. BNP I'm at like 8-9% dividend...


----------



## marina628

Sold 2600 share of GRPN today for $11 for 6.7% return in 17 /18 days .Was hoping to wait for $12 but didn't want to get greedy .Will buy 3000 share when it hits $9.99


----------



## rikk

1000 SU at $30.20 ... that eligible severance allowance finally made it into the RRSP ... a bit later than I'd hoped, however, better later than never 

500 $30.20 2012-06-20 09:30 
200 $30.20 2012-06-20 09:30 
100 $30.20 2012-06-20 09:30 
100 $30.20 2012-06-20 09:30 
100 $30.20 2012-06-20 09:30


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> When I play online rouletta , blackjack and poker for free, I almost always win, in real life results are compeltely opposite....


Of course in 'real time' everything is much more complicated. The same can be said about anything in life.

*Andree:* I'm glad that you're not rushing, and as you probably know by now, the virtual practice is about more than just learning to make $$, but also about learning what style works better for you/your own psychology, etc. Much better to make your 1st fat finger, or other big error on paper than with real $$s.

As with any kind of trading [traditional or option], key is the stock you pick! 

I would continue virtual trading for another 2 months at least.

*rikk:* the stock went up nicely yesterday, so you should have waited b4 buying more IMHO, but price is still great!


----------



## rikk

Toronto.gal ... quick question ... the "rikk" in your post "rikk: the stock went up nicely yesterday, so you should have waited b4 buying more IMHO, but price is still great!" ... is not me ... what up???


----------



## gibor365

rikk said:


> 1000 SU at $30.20 ... that eligible severance allowance finally made it into the RRSP ... a bit later than I'd hoped, however, better later than never


30K + one trade in 1 stock .... impressive


----------



## rikk

gibor ... fwiw ... the SU in the RSP is not intended for trading ... buy and hold is the intention. The 1000 at a time was a trading habit ... made it easy to see where I was at ... an idiosyncrasy I suppose :hopelessness:


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Lnv.to @ 7.31


----------



## blin10

bte/pwt might be early but i dont care


----------



## gibor365

blin10 said:


> bte/pwt might be early but i dont care


for last week was watching VET, but it goes higher and higer....


----------



## Toronto.gal

I bought BAC just before markets closed yesterday and expected them to go lower today given the downgrades, but LOL, it seems I'll be able to have a good overnight-trade. What a market. :biggrin:


----------



## indexxx

Keep missing my limit orders on IMMR- tried to get in a $5 a couple of weeks ago, today it topped $7. Next dip near 6 I'm in..


----------



## dogcom

Bought some HND today on speculation that Nat Gas has run its course for now and will probably go up again in the fall.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Bought 100 VTI at 66.99 for my wife's RSP. Need to buy quite a bit more of it but going to see where it goes over the next month and will buy more if it drops further. At least todays purchase was $5.83 lower than what I sold it for on April 3.


----------



## blin10

ppl


----------



## Young&Ambitious

SI and PG.


----------



## marina628

3000 grpn $9.95 will sell at $11.44


----------



## gibor365

TD issued their assessment of possible dividend cuts 
Ticker Yield Probability of Cut
ARX 6.0% Low probability of a dividend cut 
BNP 9.8% Less than 50% probability of a dividend cut 
BTE 6.1% We do not expect a dividend cut or change to capex budget
CPG 6.9% We do not expect a dividend cut or change to capex budget 
ERF 8.4% Dividend has been cut by 50%
EGL.UN 10.4% Low probability of a dividend cut
FRU 9.5% Less than 50% probability of a dividend cut
PLT.UN 15.5% Low probability of a dividend cut 
PGF 11.8% Greater than 50% probability of a dividend cut
PWT 7.4% Low probability of a dividend cut 
PEY 4.0% Low probability of a dividend cut 
PRQ 3.2% Low probability of a dividend cut 
TET 1.8% Dividend payout is low and we do not expect a dividend cut 
VET 5.3% We do not expect a dividend cut or change to capex budget 
ZAR 13.4% Greater than 50% probability of a dividend cut


----------



## blin10

man, not a lot of postings lately, people who were saying how "they rather be in the market vs keeping cash" got grilled hard...


----------



## HaroldCrump

blin10 said:


> man, not a lot of postings lately, people who were saying how "they rather be in the market vs keeping cash" got grilled hard...


I guess there is no "visible uptrend" yet ;o)


----------



## Jon_Snow

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing - very quiet in here today. As I've referenced before, my wife and I are extreme savers... able to save about 6k every month. Great to have these funds available in a tanking market. Too bad I bought 100k worth of Canadian oil stocks in the last month. Trying not to log in to TD Waterhouse too often these days. I try to console myself with such tripe as, "Hey, at least those PBN and COS dividends are nice!". *sigh*


----------



## Sampson

I've been buying.

I just don't post on this thread.


----------



## blin10

don't feel too bad about it, you will never find bottom, at least you bought it with tsx at 11500 and not 14000... 


Jon_Snow said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing - very quiet in here today. As I've referenced before, my wife and I are extreme savers... able to save about 6k every month. Great to have these funds available in a tanking market. Too bad I bought 100k worth of Canadian oil stocks in the last month. Trying not to log in to TD Waterhouse too often these days. I try to console myself with such tripe as, "Hey, at least those PBN and COS dividends are nice!". *sigh*


----------



## Eder

I've been nibbling here & there but am now only 40% equities... 30% fixed...30% cash(HISA's)....when I see RY at $45 (prob by August) I think it's time to buy the rest of my shopping list...I have been fighting the urge to invest since so many apparent cheap prices out there but I think another 10% off sale is in the cards and am trying to wait for it.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Eder said:


> I've been nibbling here & there but am now only 40% equities... 30% fixed...30% cash(HISA's)....when I see RY at $45 (prob by August) I think it's time to buy the rest of my shopping list...I have been fighting the urge to invest since so many apparent cheap prices out there but I think another 10% off sale is in the cards and am trying to wait for it.


I don't see RY hitting $45!


----------



## dogcom

Why not Kaitlyn this is not a very strong time of the year for financials and there is plenty of problems in Europe that can easily rock the entire financial sector and send RY even lower then $45. You can also see a slowing in growth coming in the US and around the world which is sending oil lower and lower and I hate to say it Jon Snow but oil is also not in a good season as well although it is very oversold at this time.


----------



## avrex

Thanks for that list, gibor.

Even though the TD analyst doesn't seem worried, I would be worried about some of these companies. (for example, CPG)



PHP:


Company                 Ticker Yield     PE Ratio    Dividend       Dividend   TD Probability of Cut
                                                   Payout  Ratio    Per Share
Parallel Energy Trust   PLT.UN  16.33%         --        100.00%        $0.96   Low probability of a dividend cut
Eagle Energy Trust      EGL.UN  10.77%         --         94.20%        $1.05   Low probability of a dividend cut
Freehold Royalties      FRU      9.68%      18.47         78.09%        $1.68   Less than 50% probability of a dividend cut
Enerplus Corp.          ERF     18.06%      44.30         68.66%        $2.16   Dividend has been cut by 50%
Crescent Point Energy   CPG      7.63%      50.97         59.13%        $2.76   We do not expect a dividend cut or change to capex budget
Zargon Oil & Gas Ltd.   ZAR     14.48%      27.63         56.06%        $1.20   Greater than 50% probability of a dividend cut
Baytex Energy Corp.     BTE      6.65%      17.88         49.46%        $2.64   We do not expect a dividend cut or change to capex budget
Pengrowth Energy        PGF     13.55%      26.96         47.29%        $0.84   Greater than 50% probability of a dividend cut
Progress Energy ResourcePRQ      3.66%      18.23         45.34%        $0.40   Low probability of a dividend cut
ARC Resources Ltd.      ARX      6.09%      21.64         41.69%        $1.20   Low probability of a dividend cut
Vermilion Energy Inc.   VET      5.46%      21.31         40.46%        $2.28   We do not expect a dividend cut or change to capex budget
Bonavista Energy Corp.  BNP     10.15%      15.42         38.67%        $1.44   Less than 50% probability of a dividend cut
Penn West Petroleum     PWT      8.38%       9.41         35.41%        $1.08   Low probability of a dividend cut
Peyto Exploration & DevePEY      4.05%      19.53         32.47%        $0.72   Low probability of a dividend cut
Trilogy Energy Corp.    TET      1.99%      175.5         21.01%        $0.42  Dividend payout is low and we do not expect a dividend cut

* Data from Globe and Mail


----------



## webber22

CPG uses hedging in what they call "the most active and balanced commodity price risk management programs in the industry".
My positions will be topped up at this price level, with the yield at 7.6%

http://www.crescentpointenergy.com/operations/hedging.html


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> I guess there is no "visible uptrend" yet ;o)


LOL. :biggrin:

Just because I haven't posted, does not mean I'm quiet; quite the opposite in fact, the less I post here, the busier I am. :biggrin:

I'm not buying these days, just trading; bought BAC/POT yesterday, but was not able to exit same day; hopefully today.


----------



## Toronto.gal

And just sold POT - USD$40.80/$42.20. Nice overnight trade!


----------



## Dibs

I topped off my index funds to rebalance yesterday. POT is also up near 4% today.


----------



## madeincanada

been like months since I made a trade but covering another 25% of my c short today. still have another 50% to cover


----------



## Causalien

I was short. So I kept my mouth shut knowing how past shorts have been treated.


----------



## Spidey

Bought some SVY (Savanna Energy Services), an oilfield services provider @$6.80. Has operations in Canada, the US and Australia. Strong insider buying, trading well under book value, 3.48X CF, P/E 12, F P/E 6.4 and it pays a dividend of 5.3%. An added bonus going ex dividend tomorrow - a monthly dividend, but still nice to collect.


----------



## dubmac

Spidey said:


> Bought some SVY (Savanna Energy Services), an oilfield services provider @$6.80. Has operations in Canada, the US and Australia. Strong insider buying, trading well under book value, 3.48X CF, P/E 12, F P/E 6.4 and it pays a dividend of 5.3%. An added bonus going ex dividend tomorrow - a monthly dividend, but still nice to collect.


I'm watching this one now -thanx Spidey...BTW,
Has anyone been buying Gasfrac (GFS) - I know all about the hazards of buying a gas fracking company is this environment (low low gas prices, negative EPS on stock etc, high volumes, wells being shut in etc etc). How low can it go before it bottoms out? Anyone watching this one?


----------



## humble_pie

dubmac said:


> Gasfrac (GFS) How low can it go before it bottoms out?



gasfrac could go bankrupt.

don't get fooled by hype you might read. Co is in a desperately tight spot. Started well, but cornerstone clients other than husky never materialized, are not materializing.

on the grim positive side, company's hard assets are said to approximately match stock value now.

there's a dedicated thread, but pretty much subsumed by well-known gfs pumpster. Somebody who carolled recently that gasfrac was set to expand all over the world ...


----------



## Sherlock

Today I bought RIM at 7.50. It's a speculative play but this is how I get my highs.


----------



## baker3232

FRC for the 6% dividend and the growth potential.


----------



## Belguy

There is record heat and severe drought in the U.S. midwest which is expected to adversely affect many crops including corn, wheat, and soybeans. There are many ways to play this but MOO may be one of them considering that the agriculture sector beats the broad markets 71 per cent of the time during the summer months according to BNN.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=MOO

Also from BNN, it's going to be a l-o-o-o-n-g, hot summer in the Carolinas and the air conditioners there will be running full speed and so Scana Corp. might be worth a look:

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=SCG:US


----------



## riseofamillionaire

AD Alaris Royalty - Private equity financing without the leverage, great collection of investments, growth potential through new contracts, management doesn't pay themselves lavish salaries, 5.5% yield. Im long and adding small amounts each month.


----------



## Belguy

Just as a point of interest, Walmart stock is up 15% YTD and up 45% since last August!!

Darn it, I missed out again!!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

What a great day to trade & raise cash. *Blin10:* did you catch the 'visible uptrend'? :biggrin:

Nice to see the agricultural stocks recovering nicely from the lows of early June; about 20% in 3 weeks for AGU & POT.


----------



## al42

Yup,you're right TGal...not trading but raising some cash to be ready for the next sell off.


----------



## blin10

hehe. visible uptrend blind sided me :>



Toronto.gal said:


> What a great day to trade & raise cash. *Blin10:* did you catch the 'visible uptrend'? :biggrin:
> 
> Nice to see the agricultural stocks recovering nicely from the lows of early June; about 20% in 3 weeks for AGU & POT.


----------



## HaroldCrump

See, I told you there is a "visible uptrend".
Scorpio was in the third phase of Orion...you should have listened.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Sherlock said:


> Today I bought RIM at 7.50. It's a speculative play but this is how I get my highs.


i bought some today as well with "play money".

Last quarter i came up with a book value of about $7.50, then i re-did my book value of RIM with this quarters results and get $7.48. So to me, any price under $7.48, is a good deal.
Of course nortel was probably a good deal at some point and went to zilch.
Time will tell.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> Scorpio was in the third phase of Orion...you should have listened.


I always listen to you Harold, but I prefer simple English. 

I had forgotten that the US markets closed today at 1 p.m. and just in the nick of time, I was able to complete my PCX trade. Coal stocks did well today. I'm studying a few on this list:

http://www.miningfeeds.com/coal-mining-report-all-countries

Hope all you visible uptrenders did well 2day! But as George Soros would say, remember to 'ride that trend, and step off before it is discredited.'


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Id buy more SNC if I wasn't all in already. Also adding to CWA with dividend cash flow.


----------



## KaeJS

^ SNC scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Cal

Had been looking to add some BCE and ARX to the portfolio, but not at these prices.....


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

A week ago bought ETFs IVW, DES and EEM based on a technical signal (markets are going up) they all immediately bombed. But this week have recovered and started climbing. This is a trend following system that should keep me in for months or with luck, longer.


----------



## KaeJS

Cal said:


> Had been looking to add some BCE and ARX to the portfolio, but not at these prices.....


I want to add BCE, too. But not above $40.


----------



## Belguy

Corn--the new gold!!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...log/corn-is-shining-like-gold/article4388790/

Also, best U.S. dividend stocks:

http://www.businessinsider.com/morgan-stanley-dividend-stocks-2012-6#archer-daniels-midland-co-23-1


----------



## RedRose

Hope to start investing soon when my funds are finally transfered.
Suncor and the banks will be on my hit list for sure.
Anyone buying REITs?


----------



## KaeJS

RedRose said:


> Anyone buying REITs?


Bought some FCR.TO for the first time last week.


----------



## Cal

Yes, BCE under $40, looking for ARX for under $20, and would pick up some THI if it gets closer to $50.

Fortunately I am patient.


----------



## KaeJS

Cal said:


> Fortunately I am patient.


Then your portfolio must be doing well. :encouragement:


----------



## londoncalling

added another 1/3 position to LNV.TO today at 7.50 averaging down. I have another order for this one set at 7.00


----------



## Young&Ambitious

GRPN and CNQ.TO.


----------



## marina628

Just bought 3000 grpn $8.35 .Playing some big poker games this weekend to soften the blow lol


----------



## Spidey

Bought a little CNQ @ 26.75. This is one that doesn't fit my usual profile as the dividend is low and the insider buying isn't as strong as I usually like. However other fundamentals are strong. 

Stopped out of BNP with a 13% net profit over 15 days and SVY with a 11% net profit over 10 days (not including expected dividends). SVY was a little frustrating as it went back up after hitting my stop price. I guess that's what happens when one places stops on thinly traded stocks. C'est la vie. 

My new found swing-trading experience. :tongue-new:


----------



## Jon_Snow

Not ready to load up by any means, but Suncor is on my radar again... PBN too.


----------



## Belguy

Frontier market indices?

http://mobius.blog.franklintempleto...&nismseg=mm per cent20frontier per cent20post


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 1000 F @ $9.33


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Cnq.to @ $26.22


----------



## Spidey

Bought some Genworth MI Canada (MIC) @ $18.45. Recent insider buying at higher prices. Trading at .7X book. 6.26% dividend. PE of 5.7. Dividend seems well covered. This is a residential mortgage insurer, so if you're in the camp that is expecting a nation-wide Canadian housing crisis this one is not for you. Given the current valuation, I think a certain amount of housing instability has already been built into the price.


----------



## blin10

Spidey said:


> Bought some Genworth MI Canada (MIC) @ $18.45. *Recent insider buying at higher prices.* Trading at .7X book. 6.26% dividend. PE of 5.7. Dividend seems well covered. This is a residential mortgage insurer, so if you're in the camp that is expecting a nation-wide Canadian housing crisis this one is not for you. Given the current valuation, I think a certain amount of housing instability has already been built into the price.


I always see you post about inside buyers, just a suggestion, don't pay attention to that it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Spudd

I bought some more G today. Averaging down.


----------



## KaeJS

Young&Ambitious said:


> Cnq.to @ $26.22


I one upp'd ya.

200 CNQ.TO @ $26.20

Nice buy, Y&A.


----------



## Spidey

blin10 said:


> I always see you post about inside buyers, just a suggestion, don't pay attention to that it doesn't mean anything.


Why do you say that it doesn't mean anything? Remember it isn't the only thing I look at, but I always consider it one of the positive indicators. 



> But since 1975, the earliest year he has studied, insiders have been correct far more often than they’ve been wrong, and this is still likely to be the case, he said.


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/your-money/28stra.html?_r=1&src=twt&twt=nytimesbusiness


----------



## blin10

Spidey said:


> Why do you say that it doesn't mean anything? Remember it isn't the only thing I look at, but I always consider it one of the positive indicators.
> 
> I don't have proof or anything but when I started I was following it as well, and over years I learned it means nothing, it does not effect price in any way....


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

KaeJS said:


> I one upp'd ya.
> 
> 200 CNQ.TO @ $26.20
> 
> Nice buy, Y&A.


Are you playing with margin again :rolleyes2:

I cannot bring myself to buy even more right now, unless it goes all the way to book value.


----------



## Spidey

There are different types of buying. I put far more stake if I see that insiders have made the effort to make public market buys, rather than shares as compensation for services, etc. If I see several insiders willing to plunk down their own money to buy, say, a thousand or more shares it impresses on me that they believe in their company and also believe that they are likely to receive a reasonable return. On the other hand, if all other indicators look good but the insiders are selling an already depressed stock, I get suspicious. Where it probably makes less difference is with the mega companies such as the big banks, Enbridge, TRP, etc. However, even then I still look at what they are doing.


----------



## KaeJS

blin10 said:


> I always see you post about inside buyers, just a suggestion, don't pay attention to that it doesn't mean anything.


That's a bold statement.

I wouldn't say that it "means nothing". It's not the best indicator, but to say that it means "nothing" is a bit much.

Are you going to feel comfortable purchasing a stock if all the big wigs are selling? I wouldn't...


----------



## Potato

Spidey said:


> Genworth MI Canada (MIC) [...] Given the current valuation, I think a certain amount of housing instability has already been built into the price.


But how much instability?

According to management, there would have to be a 25% correction in housing prices _with _a 10% unemployment rate before they'd even _start _taking a loss, let alone eating into the balance sheet.

Does that pass the sniff test? (Brings to mind something about a self-assessed test where the penalty for failure is death) 

Full disclosure: short MIC (and it is my _only _short. Ever.)


----------



## Spidey

Potato said:


> But how much instability?
> 
> According to management, there would have to be a 25% correction in housing prices _with _a 10% unemployment rate before they'd even _start _taking a loss, let alone eating into the balance sheet.
> 
> Does that pass the sniff test? (Brings to mind something about a self-assessed test where the penalty for failure is death)
> 
> Full disclosure: short MIC (and it is my _only _short. Ever.)


A 25% correction in housing prices, though not impossible, would be massive. As would be a 3% increase in the unemployment rate. If that combination is in the cards, then Genworth will not be the only casualty but virtually the entire Canadian stock market as well. Myself, I'm not pollyannish enough to not be keeping dry powder available, but I think the stats regarding positive market movements during US election years are quite impressive.


----------



## zylon

*"The Bottom Line"*










Source: http://www.timingthemarket.ca/techtalk/2012/07/09/tech-talk-for-monday-july-9th-2012/


----------



## Jon_Snow

Lots of great companies at pretty good discounts right now. I am going to sit tight and see if things slide further. Great time to be laden with cash. CAT is close to dipping below $80... hard not to jump on this.... must.... be... patient...

Maybe time for another SU play soon? I'm still giddy over that one. :tongue-new:


----------



## Assetologist

CNQ might be a decent swing play as well.
It has worked with ECA, CCO and TLM recently as well as SU (just to name a few that swing and put out whilst one waits).


----------



## Spidey

Seems like a few days up a few days down. Hopefully that pattern continues (especially the up part). Picked up some CHE.UN today. Good fundamentals and insider buying.


----------



## londoncalling

you know how i like that pick spidey :chuncky:. One thing I have noticed the past while is Tuesdays have always been up days.


----------



## Spidey

londoncalling said:


> you know how i like that pick spidey :chuncky:. One thing I have noticed the past while is Tuesdays have always been up days.


It is one that I probably wouldn't have noticed were it not from recommendations from posters such as yourself on this forum. I was waiting for a bit of a bargain and today seemed to offer it.


----------



## londoncalling

Spidey said:


> It is one that I probably wouldn't have noticed were it not from recommendations from posters such as yourself on this forum. I was waiting for a bit of a bargain and today seemed to offer it.


That is the beauty of this forum.. Lots of helpful members helping each other out... I have learned a ton since joining this forum... It also often offers some sober second thought or encourages me to see things from a different perspective.... I often take note of your posts in the buy sell forum. I appreciate that you try to provide your rational for decisions. It acts as a reminder of what to look for when buying, monitoring, selling or adding to a position.

Hope that CHE works out for ya. Now let's let it drift back into obscurity for the time being :biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS

I am running out of cash quickly....

This is not good.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Tck


----------



## daddybigbucks

KaeJS said:


> I am running out of cash quickly....
> 
> This is not good.


yep, bargains galore right now but even G isn't even a safe haven.

Its taking alot of self-control not to buy into this recent downtrend, but i do think something big is coming down the pipe.
good or bad i don't know.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Lack of cash isn't my problem. I become paralyzed during downswings, getting greedy and hoping prices just keep sliding. I really should be buying all sorts of things right now, not going "all in" perhaps.... but I could be adding positions of all sorts of things. CAT below $80, G at $33... the list is a long one.


----------



## dogcom

Buying gold miners ETF today figuring we should be getting close to a bottom in gold mining stocks. Of course it could end in an even bigger selling climax but I will take my chances here.


----------



## Dibs

Bought some TD e-index funds (911) today.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Back into Goldcorp in my TFSA and more DEM in my wife's RSP.


----------



## ddkay

Gold.










Haha just kidding.


----------



## Spidey

I also added some gold in the form of gold bullion by adding to IGT. Gold is the one equity that I don't get overly excited about buying. I find it very difficult if not impossible to value. So why do I buy it? I consider it a bit of insurance against widespread currency devaluation. And given government debt levels around the world, that is a real possibility. Also the Chinese and Indians have a traditional reverence for gold and their massive populations are gradually becoming in a better position to make acquisitions.


----------



## londoncalling

bought AFN at 33.10 :neglected: and again at 30.75 :hopelessness: This one is getting hit hard with the outlook for US harvests. Perhaps I should have waited for this one to stop dropping before jumping in.


----------



## blin10

i just picked some up at 30.2


londoncalling said:


> bought AFN at 33.10 :neglected: and again at 30.75 :hopelessness: This one is getting hit hard with the outlook for US harvests. Perhaps I should have waited for this one to stop dropping before jumping in.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Tried to buy 2000 shares of Goldcorp 15 minutes before market closing... and then my Blackberry crapped out on me and I couldn't make the purchase. Now watch the stock shoot up 4% tomorrow. :rolleyes2:

Blackberry can go ahead and die now. If it wasn't a paid for company phone, it would have been toilet fodder long ago. Craptastic device.

*rant over*


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

Jon_Snow said:


> Tried to buy 2000 shares of Goldcorp 15 minutes before market closing... and then my Blackberry crapped out on me and I couldn't make the purchase. Now watch the stock shoot up 4% tomorrow. :rolleyes2:
> 
> Blackberry can go ahead and die now. If it wasn't a paid for company phone, it would have been toilet fodder long ago. Craptastic device.
> 
> *rant over*


No wonder RIM is going under. :tongue-new:

But why so much fascination with gold companies? Unless you are a short-term trader, they don't do much else long-term.


----------



## zylon

*ahem ... excuse me. Depends what you mean by long term*



Navigate Sensibly said:


> But why so much fascination with gold companies? Unless you are a short-term trader, they don't do much else long-term.


A *hypothetical* portfolio purchased May 10, 2004

Back of the envelope calculation:
total portfolio is up 23% in C$ compounded annually
meanwhile, C$ gained over 30% vs U$ (0.725 to 0.98)


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

zylon said:


> A *hypothetical* portfolio purchased May 10, 2004
> 
> Back of the envelope calculation:
> total portfolio is up 23% in C$ compounded annually
> meanwhile, C$ gained over 30% vs U$ (0.725 to 0.98)


I said long-term, like more than 10 years. Of course gold has done well in the last 5-6 years, because that was the boom in gold price! If you look beyond that...


----------



## Vitalogy80

Ya, but that doesn't help his argument...I hate the idea of gold as an inflation hedge. What good would gold do for you if inflation is 20% or 50%?? Look at the returns of gold over the last 100 years? It's terrible! Gold is the worst investment around in my opinion...it's only good for a few things, not as a replacement for a currency.


----------



## blin10

blin10 said:


> i just picked some up at 30.2


damn, what a nice pick up, $3 up in one day... probably will go down but still


----------



## Argonaut

Vitalogy80 said:


> Ya, but that doesn't help his argument...I hate the idea of gold as an inflation hedge. What good would gold do for you if inflation is 20% or 50%?? Look at the returns of gold over the last 100 years? It's terrible! Gold is the worst investment around in my opinion...it's only good for a few things, not as a replacement for a currency.


If gold is the worst investment out there, pray tell what is the best investment, and what are your personal returns on it? It is not useful to look at gold in the last 100 years, but rather since Nixon lifted the gold standard in 1971. Since then the annualized returns are about 10%.


----------



## Spidey

Picked up MRG.UN - Morguard North American REIT @$11.75. 5.1% dividend. Took a bit of a fly on this one as it is a new REIT so there is less data available. I first heard of this from Bruce Campbell and it is also recommended by Dennis Mitchel and John O'Connell. This REIT is picking up residential properties, especially in the US - which is probably good timing for such acquisitions. I've been looking to increase my residential REIT exposure and this seems a way to do it while adding a little US diversification at the same time.


----------



## dogcom

Gold is not an inflation hedge but a negative real interest rate play. Gold has no counter party risk like the fiat currencies so when the s-it hits the fan it is the place to be. It is a hedge against the debt destroying the world today and so on and when stability returns to paper money then who needs gold normal inflation or not.


----------



## londoncalling

blin10 said:


> damn, what a nice pick up, $3 up in one day... probably will go down but still


Agreed. For me it is a long term ag play. So the volatility is irrelevant other than increasing my position on dips like this week. How are you playing this one?


----------



## Young&Ambitious

I got Barrick today and Teck a couple of days ago. Golds been beaten down, why not buy it


----------



## blin10

long term as well, i'm trying to build portfolio i can live off from monthly dividends... if it goes to let's say 25-28 i'll double the position...



londoncalling said:


> Agreed. For me it is a long term ag play. So the volatility is irrelevant other than increasing my position on dips like this week. How are you playing this one?


----------



## Belguy

Forget gold--invest in corn!!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ht-sends-grain-prices-soaring/article4428838/


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

Belguy said:


> Forget gold--invest in corn!!
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...ht-sends-grain-prices-soaring/article4428838/


What's up with all this speculating?


----------



## maxandrelax

Spidey said:


> Picked up MRG.UN - Morguard North American REIT @$11.75. 5.1% dividend. Took a bit of a fly on this one as it is a new REIT so there is less data available. I first heard of this from Bruce Campbell and it is also recommended by Dennis Mitchel and John O'Connell. This REIT is picking up residential properties, especially in the US - which is probably good timing for such acquisitions. I've been looking to increase my residential REIT exposure and this seems a way to do it while adding a little US diversification at the same time.


I too picked this up recently for the exact same reasons - needed general residential. Have Chartwell for oldfolk/dmeographic residential, Dundee for commercial, and now Morguard residential. People should read Garth Turner's blog http://www.greaterfool.ca/ if you aren't already. He mentioned Morguard and I did further research. His thesis is the fall of the Cnd housing mkt and a slow mkt correction of some sort. He insists on Cdn Preferreds and REITS as a means to accumulate income. He has written extensively about how a housing correction WON'T destroy REITS.


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some shares of BAC at 6.99; looking for that year end rally.


----------



## Islenska

Buying and watching some smaller gas and oil plays

Tourmaline oil STP Ithaca energy Legacy oil

The Nexen purchase may provide a boost, what will go next

Can be a frustrating wait so be patient and no dividends here


----------



## Dopplegangerr

I bought into TEF today and also picked up some more shares of RY on the dip


----------



## martinv

MIC Genworth MI Canada.


----------



## A320

I also added to my LEG positions (averaged down a bit). 

Considering XGD (gold basket)
and TCK.B (bad news recently has driven it to a nice price IMO)

Wish I bought POT at $38 when I had the chance.

Also Just bought large stake in AC.B (Air Canada). Arbitrators decision on final labor contract is revealed on Monday. I suspect there are many sideline investors just waiting for this decision to conclude 18 months of turmoil at the company. Currently stock is extremely undervalued ($1.00) as is supported by the idea that the co. itself bought back 10% (37 million shares worth) of it's own shares recently as well. :biggrin:


----------



## PharmD

POW and FFH. This could end badly, but the price is too tempting. I am mostly out of individual stocks and I told myself no more insurers after I managed to get out of MFC with a small gain, but I just can't help myself it seems.


----------



## maxandrelax

PharmD said:


> POW and FFH. This could end badly, but the price is too tempting. I am mostly out of individual stocks and I told myself no more insurers after I managed to get out of MFC with a small gain, but I just can't help myself it seems.


You aren't alone. LAst week in my cash account, I bought POW and MFC in just enough shares to collect the DRIP. Looking out 5 years.

Bought more SSL Sandstorm gold today when saw the volume was very high leading into earnings tomorrow. It closed at the high of the day. if it closes over 9.50 i'm loading the truck.


----------



## Eder

I bought 500 more RY as I usually do in summer and will grab more if they can get to $45. I bought Rogers Sugar ( a bit) as well...it was a sweet deal! I'm thinking TA is getting in range ...much lower they might get bought out right or some crazy guy will buy 25% to get a seat on the board and shake this business up.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Eder said:


> I bought 500 more RY as I usually do in summer and will grab more if they can get to $45. I bought Rogers Sugar ( a bit) as well...it was a sweet deal! I'm thinking TA is getting in range ...much lower they might get bought out right or some crazy guy will buy 25% to get a seat on the board and shake this business up.


I'm itching to average down on RY... but I only want to do it once, so I want to try and get in at the "right" time...


----------



## pacman

TCK.B was too tempting for me. Hadn't intended to purchase any, but the drop in price over the last week or so caused me to dip my toes in the risky waters.

pacman


----------



## dogcom

ABX may be a buy here now that it has been taken to the wood shed and shot after earnings were announced. I think gold companies should spend some of all that cash they earn to buy a very nice wood shed to be shot in after they announce earnings.


----------



## dogcom

Decided to buy ABX at $31.50 today after it left the woodshed so hopefully it has the energy to pick itself back up.


----------



## NakorOranges

I bought some suncore yesterday after they beat projections. Got in at around 1% up ending at around 4% up. up 1.5% again today. Ill jump out again if it looks bad.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought Silver Wheaton at 27.05 today. Glad I woke up a bit later to catch a nice intraday dip.

Upside of about 50%, minimal downside. Silver at 58:1 is undervalued to gold at the moment. Not an indefinite hold like some of my other stocks, but content to wait for a few years. Dividend at 1.3% is not insignificant, and better than paying a MER for something like SLV.


----------



## humble_pie

it's not just barrick earnings that are causing the trouble, it's the latest delay at pascua-lama.

i'm not totally up on this story - not sure if anybody is - but it seems to me that the current round of pascua delays are being caused by legal challenges in chilean courts to barrick's right to one or more of the titles along the crest of the andes mountains.

i have noticed over the years that barrick tends to present a noticeably one-sided view of these proceedings. 

another big legal matter is barrick v goldcorp in the battle over el morro & so far it looks like barrick is losing.


----------



## dogcom

Definitely more then earnings problems for Barrick and many other gold producers here, but I think much of that has been priced in to date and we are entering a good seasonal period for gold stocks right now. I could be wrong but maybe some of the big players punched this down farther then it should have been on the news so they could load up. I have noticed that price action has been strong since the lows of the day where I bought in Argonaut style. I have the same problem as him because sleep can make you miss things when you live on the west coast.


----------



## Causalien

More cameco, mucho more.


----------



## Causalien

Forgot to mention that I sold Cameco a few days ago.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

I have been looking to buy into Cameco for a bit now as well


----------



## Jon_Snow

2000 Goldcorp.


----------



## blin10

cpx


----------



## Belguy

Real return bonds!!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-helped-by-explosive-cocktail/article4450313/

Also, corn futures!! 48% of the U.S. corn crop is in poor to very poor condition because of the severe and relentless drought. Prices for corn will continue to ratchet up.

The soybean crop is also in great danger.


----------



## sam

SBUX anyone ?


----------



## scomac

Belguy said:


> Real return bonds!!
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-helped-by-explosive-cocktail/article4450313/
> 
> Also, corn futures!! 48% of the U.S. corn crop is in poor to very poor condition because of the severe and relentless drought. Prices for corn will continue to ratchet up.
> 
> The soybean crop is also in great danger.


A little late to the party for both, don't you think?


----------



## HaroldCrump

scomac said:


> A little late to the party for both, don't you think?


He is not buying, of course.
He's telling the rest of us to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Belguy

I already have my asset allocation target of real return bonds and I must have something invested in corn via my broad-based ETF's.


----------



## Cal

Until next year when more farms plant more of the most recently affected crop (in this case corn), and supply supercedes demand and prices return to their historical norm. All commodities seem to go through the same cycle after they have a disruption in their supply chain.


----------



## scomac

HaroldCrump said:


> He is not buying, of course.
> He's telling the rest of us to buy :biggrin:


In the spirit that our Belguy is the 'mother of all' contrarian indicators, perhaps I should be selling... corn futures that is. I think I'll keep my RRB's as they have more long term upside.


----------



## Jungle

[email protected]


----------



## Eder

Lately ( last few weeks) I have bought Canada Bread and Keyera Corp. Both come with decent yields and potential (probable)growth for Keyera... Canada Bread not so much unless bought out by their parent in which case it will be a chicken dinner for me!


----------



## Assetologist

100 mcd $86.94


----------



## Cal

Nobody else bought THI today? It dipped below $50. Although I do wish the dividend were a little higher.


----------



## doctrine

I took a look at THI today, it's starting to look pretty good at $50. Dividend isn't high, but they do a lot of buybacks as well as pretty hefty annual increases.


----------



## webber22

Added to holdings of CLC at $8.50. Yield is currently at 8.7%. Earnings came out rather flat, but the price should rebound similar to last year.


----------



## martinv

RBA Ritchie Bros. Auctioneers @ 19.00


----------



## londoncalling

Automodomular (AM) @ 2.06 I am prepared to average up or down on this over the next few months. Too much value (IMO) not to buy it even though I could have got it cheaper a week ago.


----------



## blin10

webber22 said:


> Added to holdings of CLC at $8.50. Yield is currently at 8.7%. Earnings came out rather flat, but the price should rebound similar to last year.


started position with it as well


----------



## marina628

Have owned these guys for a while just increased position and part of my rebalancing :240 shares NXPI @ 24
150 SHARE [email protected] 26.68


----------



## avrex

I bought SPRD at the closing bell on Friday after the stock dropped when they reported their bad quarterly results.
I'm looking for a rebound in this emerging market company.


btw. Where is T.gal? I want to know what she's been buying lately.


----------



## Toronto.gal

avrex said:


> btw. Where is T.gal? I want to know what she's been buying lately.


I'm back now.  

I'm buying/trading my usual stuff; nothing fancy, just stocks I know well and that have done nicely for me. 

My latest buys yesterday were tranches of POT and EGO.

Have never traded GRPN, but maybe it's time to do after the -18% drop yesterday & another -23% in pre-trading hours 2day. :hopelessness:

*Marina:* I hope you were able to sell your last purchase before the recent drops.

Hope you're still doing great avrex!


----------



## Lephturn

I think you've got to be nuts to buy GrouPONZI. I've done a couple of trades, but always on the short side. I'm not going to fight the trend in this sucker!

Now speaking of shorts - I am looking at getting short FB. Wish I'd taken a short position (using options of course) prior to earnings but the damned things were just too expensive. Maybe now that it's down here around 20 the puts will get reasonable. They are going to get crushed when this thing comes out of lockup IMO.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Lephturn said:


> I think you've got to be nuts to buy GrouPONZI.


Not buy, but trade. Haven't done so yet because it has not reached my price; currently at -27%. I'm sure a good trader can make money from this. :wink:

I don't ever short stocks. I made money with FB early on, and now I'll just wait for the lock-up period to expire and see how low they will go.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

I sold groupon at a 12% loss weeks ago, and boy am I glad I did!

The unfortunate thing is I actually like groupon as a business, I used a groupon last night and had a wonderful wonderful meal! However, this does not correlate as a good trading stock. For the time being I'll stick to businesses with more tangible assets.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Young&Ambitious said:


> I sold groupon at a 12% loss weeks ago, and boy am I glad I did!


I don't hold this type of risky stock, I day-trade them, though this particular one I have never traded yet. Been waiting for it to drop to $4/$5. 

Your definition of 'good trading stock' may differ from mine.

Glad you sold before today; IMHO, Young&Ambitious should definitely not be trading with these!


----------



## Jungle

Cal said:


> Nobody else bought THI today? It dipped below $50. Although I do wish the dividend were a little higher.


 I had a limit at $47.5 but cancelled after it dropped. I was hoping it would drop below $45 but I still think it's a little expensive.


----------



## marina628

Have done about 50 grpn trades ,didn't bother posting anything but at one point had 12,000 shares. still + $10,000 from that stock but today i have only 10 shares left.I put a order for 10,000 shares @ $5.00 today


----------



## Toronto.gal

Well done Marina!

- Sold a tranche of NOK at 37% in about 3 weeks [on an investment under $5K].
- Bought STO - ADR


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yesterday, it was GRPN; today it's GBG, down -45%. Hmmmm, 2buy or not 2buy, that's the question. :confused2:

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/bu...ny-reveals-liquidity-challenge-166259556.html


----------



## gimme_divies

Bought 300 shares of Staples (SPLS) after a nice drop this morning. Got in at $11.10 for a yield of 3.96%.


----------



## liquidfinance

Picked up another 100 bpf.un Boston Pizza and added 150 che.un Chemtrade and 50 wjx.to Wajax Not held Wajax before today.


----------



## dave2012

I've been putting off BPF.UN for way to long myself! Waiting for a dip... soon I hope!

Topped up on DLTR on the short 6% dip this morning at $47.00. Looks like it will settle back up around $50 by end of day.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

gimme_divies said:


> Bought 300 shares of Staples (SPLS) after a nice drop this morning. Got in at $11.10 for a yield of 3.96%.


Added to my watch list, looks like a good buy :encouragement:


----------



## liquidfinance

dave2012 said:


> I've been putting off BPF.UN for way to long myself! Waiting for a dip... soon I hope!
> .


I've been waiting for the dip as well but it just hasn't happened. I'm up quite a bit and didn't want to wait any more. I'm sure the dip will come now that I have averaged up.


----------



## doctrine

I bought BPF several months ago when it dipped below $17.50, but own shares from the $13-14 level as well.


----------



## londoncalling

I bought more Automodular today @ 1.92. (AM.TO). It goes ex div tomorrow so it may pullback on Wednesday. If I want to add I got another 3 months to see where it heads. Plan to add to more positions over the next 6 weeks. Expecting the sell in may folks to come back as well as the presidential effect and some good news on the euro front. If it doesn't come i will wait for some tax loss selling sales before year end.

Cheers


----------



## Toronto.gal

gimme_divies said:


> Staples (SPLS)....


On my watch-list as well! 

- Added F shares.
- Sold 1/2 of EGO shares purchased on Aug. 13th for 10% return.


----------



## Eder

I bought 500 Dundee International for a nice yield and hopefully a bit of growth to give me a 10% annual return.


----------



## Spudd

I got some TS.B (Torstar). Nice dividend and low P/E. Will have to keep my eye on it, though, as if they are unable to hang with the times in the digitalization of news then I will have to dump them.


----------



## marina628

bought 15 aapl $652 .


----------



## Andre112

60 body @ 8.41


----------



## liquidfinance

Eder said:


> I bought 500 Dundee International for a nice yield and hopefully a bit of growth to give me a 10% annual return.


Looking to get into these.


Also still thinking of getting into Automodular and have been looking at Torstar.

Spudd. I like the P/E and divi of Torstar but unsure how the company will fair in the future. I need to look into them fully.


----------



## Echo

Just bought 400 shares of Rogers Sugar (RSI).


----------



## Spudd

Liquidfinance, totally agree. Newspapers aren't exactly a growth industry but if they can make the transition to digital they could be okay.


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> On my watch-list as well!
> 
> - Added F shares.
> - Sold 1/2 of EGO shares purchased on Aug. 13th for 10% return.


Why F at this juncture T.Gal? Not seeing many encouraging indicators short-mid term. I've been debating dumping my holdings as dead money for now to use elsewhere.


----------



## Causalien

Sold SWI
Watching CRBC's buyout offer
Partially bought more CCJ. Not hitting my bid price often.


----------



## Toronto.gal

indexxx said:


> Why F at this juncture T.Gal? Not seeing many encouraging indicators short-mid term. I've been debating dumping my holdings as dead money for now to use elsewhere.


I made 70%+ returns when I sold F in the high teens in 2011 [after holding for about a year], so at 1/2 price, a real bargain now IMHO! 

I have been buying & averaging down from under $9 [just 3 weeks ago] and up, and happy to hold/trade & collect double dividends in the meantime so to speak. Sure there are/will be big challenges ahead, but I like F at this price and if it goes lower, even better since unfortunately I did not participate in the lows of 2008 [$1.70]. :rolleyes2:

If you just bought & held, I can see why it has been dead money [even with dividends], but the same would apply to a lot of stocks & not just F, no?


----------



## bettyboop

I bought some D.UN today, I was also going to pick up some DI.UN but decided to wait. 
I haven't had any REIT exposure since I sold NPR.UN a couple years ago. I probably should have kept it but I thought it was fully valued at the time.


----------



## Andre112

185 wtsla @2.68


----------



## Islenska

Bought some NXN at $25.60....the deal is to close at $27.50, if it goes thru later this year
also Legacy oil & Gas at $6.80, this is well off levels of the good times which may return.


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> I made 70%+ returns when I sold F in the high teens in 2011 [after holding for about a year], so at 1/2 price, a real bargain now IMHO!
> 
> I have been buying & averaging down from under $9 [just 3 weeks ago] and up, and happy to hold/trade & collect double dividends in the meantime so to speak. Sure there are/will be big challenges ahead, but I like F at this price and if it goes lower, even better since unfortunately I did not participate in the lows of 2008 [$1.70]. :rolleyes2:
> 
> If you just bought & held, I can see why it has been dead money [even with dividends], but the same would apply to a lot of stocks & not just F, no?


I've been waiting a while for this one to recover, and I just think it could longer than I'd hoped, like 2 yrs. My feeling now is to flip out of F and into something else until it starts to show some results.


----------



## Toronto.gal

There are things you can do while waiting for any stock to recover.

Stock hit a new 52 week low of $8.82 earlier this month and recovered to $9.69 just 2 weeks later [yesterday], so you can't say the stock is not going anywhere.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anyone bought NOK here recently? Amazing 1 month recovery!

Congrats to those that did!


----------



## getchanceandluck

Toronto.gal said:


> Anyone bought NOK here recently? Amazing 1 month recovery!
> 
> Congrats to those that did!


Definitely nice ROI there lol. I'm not sure that I'd want to hold though, since their dividend rate is a bit high.


----------



## Toronto.gal

There are several reasons why you wouldn't want to hold a stock; high dividend yield is just one of them.

I have a mixed investing strategy [buy/hold/trade] & focus on stocks trading at/or below 52 week lows than those at 52 week/or all time highs [though trying to recognize/avoid value traps].


----------



## Causalien

Buying and selling CCJ. Neutral sideway strategy.1 month target $21.95


----------



## Eder

Added 300 more BNS today...its nice that they beat estimates & increased dividend....even I know that is bullish for the stock.


----------



## Argonaut

Good news from BNS, and the stock is a great buy anywhere under $57. Best pick of the banks right now, with TD usually holding a bit too much of a premium. However, I'll wait to buy Scotia because I think September is almost assuredly a down month for the markets this year.


----------



## gibor365

Performed Norbert gambit with TD. 
Left small portion of TD in the account... hoping for good Q results and div increase, remainder sold as TD-N andi
initiated small position in MCD, On Thu ex-div and expecting nice dividend increase announcment in September.


----------



## Argonaut

I haven't done this sort of trade in a long time. Directional options bet.

Bought some September SPY puts at the close today. Think Bernanke will disappoint tomorrow and the markets will sell off most of September. If not, I can cash out without too much capital expended and sell some options instead to make up.


----------



## dogcom

I was short the market over the last few days and took some quick profits today. I think Bernanke will neither disappoint or help the markets tomorrow. I don't think he would want an explosive rally or a sell off at this point.


----------



## Argonaut

Only lost $170 on that trade, can sell a low risk spread to make up.

I think Bernanke is trying to help O-bama win the election. Romney said he would replace him so he is playing risky games with money printing in order to save his own job. Scumbag.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> I think Bernanke is trying to help O-bama win the election.


Ya think?! 

I listened to Romney's speech last night as well.


----------



## dogcom

Obama is already in the bag so it is better for Bernanke if he stays. If not then I am sure the Fed has already bought Romney off and made it official at the annual Bilderberg meetings.

It is still all a game at this point and it is not business as usual so be careful with everything you buy.


----------



## Argonaut

Bought 88 shares of BNS today, was about that much cash available in TFSA. Argonaut 5-pack finally has its new 5th leg. Current iteration, yield of 4%:

Inter Pipeline
RioCan REIT
CN Rail
Telus
Bank of Nova Scotia

The replaced Fortis is down from where I sold it in April, and Scotia is down since then too so it worked out okay. BNS might shed a couple bucks but I think downside is minimal. Their recent moves are a stroke of genius. Selling a high value asset in their Toronto tower that doesn't produce meaningful revenue, and then buying ING Canada which increases their assets under management and earnings potential in one fell swoop. Add in all the growth potential in their international business, and I like it a lot. Buy buy buy.


----------



## alexei

I am a noob investor but I only like BNS on that list and I bought 100 shares at 52. The other stocks are trading at 90% from their 52-low's. Too risky to buy atm.


----------



## alexei

As for BNS, I'm really hoping for a dip to 50.5, at which price I'll add to my position again. Another great bank is NA - probably the most undervalued bank at the moment.


----------



## alexei

To clarify, I think CNR is a classic example of overvalued "growth" stock. Graham's book is full of warnings against this kind of stocks. Basically people are paying for the dividend growth here, but it will take CNR 7+ year to even have the same yield as that of banks'. Below is an example of Tim Hortons vs Royal Bank, where Royal Bank is assumed to grow its dividend at a very modest 4% and Tim Hortons at 20%. Notice that the huge assumption here is that the THI's growth is sustainable and uninterrupted for 10+ years.

Royal Bank Tim Hortons 
RY.TO THI.TO 
4.08% 19.58% 
55.17 49.8 
Year	Dividend	Yield Year	Dividend	Yield
2012	2.40	4.35% 2012	0.84	1.69%
2013	2.50	4.53% 2013	1.00	2.02%
2014	2.60	4.71% 2014	1.20	2.41%
2015	2.71	4.90% 2015	1.44	2.88%
2016	2.82	5.10% 2016	1.72	3.45%
2017	2.93	5.31% 2017	2.05	4.12%
2018	3.05	5.53% 2018	2.46	4.93%
*2019	3.18	5.76% 2019	2.94	5.90%*

Thus my personal opinion here is that buying stocks with such low yield is too risky for a conservative investor. I would rather buy KO with 2.7% and pay 15% withholding tax in my TFSA.


----------



## Argonaut

Alexei: You have to pay up for quality. These stocks rarely hit 52 week lows because that figure is often only in the rearview mirror. For long term or indefinite holds, entry point doesn't matter very much. Though everyone, including me, will stew over it. Also, total return is more important than yield.


----------



## doctrine

THI is also buying back its stock aggressively, which RY is not. THI would certainly have to be scrutinized more carefully, but they seem to me to be a good buy. 

If THI consistently buys back 2-3% of stock per year, the total return will be much higher and its likely their high P/E will be sustained and their stock will hold the P/E ratio better than RY. They are also much smaller with much better growth potential in the US. I don't like THI above a P/E of 20 but I do like it below that level, especially if it reaches a 15, which I don't think it will.


----------



## Argonaut

The comparison between THI and RY is interesting, on one hand you have a bank that can't seem to grow outside Canada, and the other hand you have a restaurant that can't seem to grow outside Canada. I would buy neither for that reason alone. Royal Bank is the better of the two though, if for some reason one forgot TD and BNS existed. When you have a Tim Horton's across the street from a Tim Horton's in major cities, market saturation has been achieved.


----------



## gibor365

doctrine said:


> THI is also buying back its stock aggressively, which RY is not. THI would certainly have to be scrutinized more carefully, but they seem to me to be a good buy.
> 
> If THI consistently buys back 2-3% of stock per year,.


Not sure about RY, but CM just announced shares buyback.... THI has P/E about 20 and Canadian banks 10-11...
and imho much more chances that banks will increase dividends by 4-5%/year, than THI will do it by 20-25%/year...
I personally prefer (and hold) Canadian banks than THI...


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Argonaut said:


> you have a restaurant that can't seem to grow outside Canada.


THI is actually poping up around the middle east. Very surprising when you hear people talking about it who have never been to Canada and think its an American company.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Argonaut said:


> BNS might shed a couple bucks but I think downside is minimal. *Their recent moves are a stroke of genius.* Selling a high value asset in their Toronto tower that doesn't produce meaningful revenue, and then buying ING Canada which increases their assets under management and earnings potential in one fell swoop. Add in all the growth potential in their international business, and I like it a lot. Buy buy buy.


I could not agree more with your comments! BNS mid 2012 has become my late 2011 RY stock.

Great move Argonaut! Like BNS, it seems there is little you do without thinking way ahead.


----------



## gibor365

Dopplegangerr said:


> THI is actually poping up around the middle east. Very surprising when you hear people talking about it who have never been to Canada and think its an American company.


I was living a long time in Middle East and to tell you the truth, cannot imagine THI fit there....There is very different life style in Middle East.... imho, it can become popular (as something new) for a short time, but no future for THI over there.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Well there is so many expats here that the locations are always full. So far so good


----------



## Eder

Eder said:


> I bought 500 more RY as I usually do in summer and will grab more if they can get to $45.


Sold 600 @$55.11 today....I think I can buy back @ $50 or less by mid October. I still hold alot of RY.


----------



## humble_pie

Eder said:


> Sold 600 @$55.11 today....I think I can buy back @ $50 or less by mid October.


i think it's a good idea to trade ry closely, or at least trade options on it. I have no idea what is taking this bank so long to form its new identity after the washout of US holdings they experienced a few years ago.


----------



## zylon

*Canadian Real Estate Investment Trust (REF.UN)*

Bought back my 1/2 position in REF.UN for a dollar less than I sold it for in July.

Not exactly a stellar set of transactions, but I did raise my ACB substantially.

In the back of my mind lurks the thought that the Fed Meddlers will one day raise the Capital Gains inclusion rate from 50% to something higher.
(applies only to taxable accounts; - RRSPs and TFSAs no worries)


----------



## Dibs

I bought 50 shares of TRP on Friday.


----------



## Toronto.gal

indexxx said:


> My feeling now is to flip out of F and into something else until it starts to show some results.


I just sold some shares bought in late August for 5%. As mentioned before, I have been holding as well as trading the stock for quite some time.


----------



## Nemo2

After (finally) selling our TA yesterday, (and taking a 28+% loss), we bought some Unilever (UL) which is currently up 2.06% from our purchase price......(usually our purchases immediately drop like rocks).


----------



## dogcom

Bought some HZD today at $4.29 on speculation we should see a small pullback from very oversold conditions. In no way do I see the bull run in gold and silver as being over so I will not hold this one for very long.


----------



## gibor365

Nemo2 said:


> After (finally) selling our TA yesterday, (and taking a 28+% loss), we bought some Unilever (UL) which is currently up 2.06% from our purchase price......(usually our purchases immediately drop like rocks).


Good for you! even though even TA is up today , but just 0.6%... I still hold 150 sh of TA ....


----------



## Nemo2

gibor said:


> Good for you! even though even TA is up today , but just 0.6%... I still hold 150 sh of TA ....


Started buying them in July 2010........now, like HSE, they're on the "Don't go there" list.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> 1. (and taking a 28+% loss)
> 2. we bought some Unilever (UL) which is currently up 2.06% from our purchase price
> 3. (usually our purchases immediately drop like rocks).


1. Ouch, sorry about that.
2. A good day & hope the switch works out well, however, you still bought close to the 52 week high; why this stock at this time?
3. Murphy's Law.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> however, you still bought close to the 52 week high; why this stock at this time?


 - A little (more) diversification........with 'luck' a long term hold.

- This might give them a little edge as things slide.

- And This tends to agree with my own feelings (hopes?) for the company.

(Oh, and I used the cash from TA...so that's why "at this time".)

But, as alluded to above, Murphy is actively omnipresent.


----------



## Causalien

Haven't been checking the stock the whole day and just logged in at the end of the trading. Why is everything up today? This feels like QE3 announcement? But I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

Nemo2 said:


> Started buying them in July 2010........now, like HSE, they're on the "Don't go there" list.


what do you mean "Like HSE"? Why is Husky a "Don't go there".....


----------



## Nemo2

Navigate Sensibly said:


> what do you mean "Like HSE"? Why is Husky a "Don't go there".....


Sold HSE twice for losses, wouldn't touch them again.......faith evaporated.....(now BTE, we're up 252.13%, as an example, since buying them in Feb/09)


----------



## Spudd

Causalien said:


> Haven't been checking the stock the whole day and just logged in at the end of the trading. Why is everything up today? This feels like QE3 announcement? But I don't see it anywhere.


ECB announced "unlimited" bond buying.


----------



## ddkay

Monti and Draghi will do whatever it takes. There are paper bills flying out windows in Brussels I have to catch, brb


----------



## gibor365

Navigate Sensibly said:


> what do you mean "Like HSE"? Why is Husky a "Don't go there".....


Indeed strange comparisson between TA and HSE.... imho HSE is a good buy below $26.. low P/E < 13, low P/B = 1.4, Payout ratio less than 60% and yield 4.6%....


----------



## Nemo2

gibor said:


> Indeed strange comparisson between TA and HSE.... imho HSE is a good buy below $26.. low P/E < 13, low P/B = 1.4, Payout ratio less than 60% and yield 4.6%....


I wasn't _comparing_ them, per se, merely noting that these two are on the same list. (A chacun son goût.)


----------



## Eder

hmmm...and I'm thinking TA is priced quite nicely now...but I will wait a few weeks to make sure the knife quit falling.


----------



## webber22

People are comparing TA and HSE because they have been taken to the cleaners by bad management in the past. Here's a quick list of tsx stocks mismanaged in the past 5 years or so. Remember that today's management might have changed, but some people still hold a grudge against the stock 

HSE : $50 in 2008 down to $26 today
MFC: $40 in 2008 down to $11 today
SLF: $55 in 2008 down to $23 today
YLO: $15 in 2006 down to .08 today
RIM: $150 in 2008 down to $6 today
TA: $36 in 2008 down to $14 today
CM: $100 in 2007 down to $77 today


----------



## doctrine

That's a pretty bad comparison, given the TSX was close to 15,000 in 2008. For example HSE, is there an oil stock that is trading higher now than it was in 2007-8 when oil was $150 a barrel? Suncor hit $70 and is now $31, should we run them out of town? They're doing worse % than HSE, and if you owned HSE you'd have 20% more return with dividends. And CIBC is making more money than ever, has a 94 cent dividend up from 87 cents, and is buying back shares. Pretty good deal at $77.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> - A little (more) diversification........with 'luck' a long term hold.
> 
> - This might give them a little edge as things slide.
> 
> - And This tends to agree with my own feelings (hopes?) for the company.
> 
> (Oh, and I used the cash from TA...so that's why "at this time".)
> 
> But, as alluded to above, Murphy is actively omnipresent.


I see; there are definitely key indicators for future growth. Will put on my watch-list.

* - NOK:* another fantastic 1 day recovery; up about 13% since yesterday! 

* - INTC:* have my eye on it [to add more].


----------



## Toronto.gal

doctrine said:


> 1. Suncor hit $70 and is now $31, should we run them out of town?
> 2. CIBC is making more money than ever, has a 94 cent dividend up from 87 cents, and is buying back shares. Pretty good deal at $77.


1. There would have been too many relocations. :biggrin:
2. I totally agree!!!! It has been my bank forever, so I'm biased for sure.


----------



## gibor365

webber22 said:


> People are comparing TA and HSE because they have been taken to the cleaners by bad management in the past. Here's a quick list of tsx stocks mismanaged in the past 5 years or so. Remember that today's management might have changed, but some people still hold a grudge against the stock
> 
> HSE : $50 in 2008 down to $26 today
> MFC: $40 in 2008 down to $11 today
> SLF: $55 in 2008 down to $23 today
> YLO: $15 in 2006 down to .08 today
> RIM: $150 in 2008 down to $6 today
> TA: $36 in 2008 down to $14 today
> CM: $100 in 2007 down to $77 today


This list can bre continued on several pages 
Nothing to do with company management and share price fluctuations


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> This list can bre continued on several pages


Indeed & that's why I said that there would be too many relocations [if we had driven them out of town].  

And also why diversification does not always help when dealing with much more than 'bad management'.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Nemo2 said:


> Sold HSE twice for losses, wouldn't touch them again.......faith evaporated.....


I am sad to hear that.
You could have made money with HSE with either trading or holding, or both.
Stock has vacillated between low $20 and high $20s range for a year now.
It went over $30 several times last year as well.
Lots of trading opportunities.

The nearly 5% dividend doesn't hurt either.

I suggest please re-evaluate your entry and exit points and consider the emotional aspects of why you are buying or selling a particular holding.


----------



## Argonaut

Lululemon is up huge today. I played this quarter last year to no avail. Boohoo.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I bought some LLL following the news that the company was suing Calvin Klein, but still upset that I just looked at the stock some 2 years ago.

Lululemon to continue global expansion in yoga apparel

Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/lulu...ansion-in-yoga-apparel-1.946025#ixzz25oH9lHMT


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> Lots of trading opportunities.


Indeed, and with so many stocks at bargain prices. 

My trading MFC for example the last couple of years, which I initially bought in late 09, has more than erased my MFC paper losses & has allowed me to accumulate free shares via profits + via dividends. 

How many times have we had losses followed by moderate to strong rallies the last couple of years? 

Today's low prices of some solid stocks are hard to ignore. As Harold mentioned, one could have the best of both worlds.


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Another 3000 BBD.B at $3.38 yesterday after 2800 at $3.60 6 months ago or so, and 1900(?) at $5.18 prior to that a year ago maybe to hold 15,800. Still, it is slightly under neutral weighting. Must remember to sell some next time it goes over $5 or $6. 

Or will I have an opportunity to buy more under $3 like back in 2008? I've held for years. It reminds me of Charlie Brown, Lucy, and the football. One day I should be able to kick this one through the posts, but so far I've been waiting a real long time!

hboy43


----------



## blin10

need to easy off on buying stuff, spx can drop like crazy, i have a feeling after American election hammer will drop


----------



## Toronto.gal

- sold GTE tranche at 4.5% [1 day swing trade]. 
- added tranche of INTC shares.

I have effectively met my 2012 goals by having focused on accumulating & trading 5 decimated stocks & all under $10. 

The lower [& sometimes by luck, the lowest entry price], has translated into higher upside; no rocket science!

*blin:* many hammers will surely drop; I believe that for sure!


----------



## Dibs

Those 200 TA shares that I sold are now 100 shares of REI.UN.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Booked some profits on BAC/F/NOK/TLM shares.

Getting ready in case a 'hammer' or two drop later in this week of important events.


----------



## Homerhomer

I have started initial position in Gibson Energy, while I don't like buying close to 52 week high the market capitalization of it is very small and potential for growth is significant, now I can happily wait for this to fall off the cliff to buy more or enjoy if it continues to climb up along with collecting the dividends.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Homerhomer:* when I buy at 52 week high [almost never for holding purposes], I tend to sell as soon as I can make a moderate profit, and then try to get them back for lower [rather than DCA'ing]. It worked very well with some stocks, like RY, but yes, I know this is market-timing & that it does not always work, but doing it with stocks at 52 week highs, is worth the try IMHO because of the potential/realistic price correction at such point. 

I can't remember a day when NOK/RIM were up and AAPL was down. :eek2: In fact, all my tech stocks are up today, except AAPL.


----------



## Homerhomer

T.Gal, as you know one glove doesn't fit all, and RY is 40 times the size of Gibson, I usually don't buy at the high but this one has been running away from me, with 2B market cap and over 4% dividend yield and reasonable valuations I can afford to be wrong yet again and buy lower if it gets there.


----------



## blin10

agree here, I'm following gibson as well but didn't buy yet, bought some cpx 



Homerhomer said:


> T.Gal, as you know one glove doesn't fit all, and RY is 40 times the size of Gibson, I usually don't buy at the high but this one has been running away from me, with 2B market cap and over 4% dividend yield and reasonable valuations I can afford to be wrong yet again and buy lower if it gets there.


----------



## Cal

Want to buy some BCE but not at $44 plus a share. Just because everyone else is buying it for its steady dividends doesn't mean that I won't wait for a better price.


----------



## gibor365

Cal said:


> Want to buy some BCE but not at $44 plus a share. Just because everyone else is buying it for its steady dividends doesn't mean that I won't wait for a better price.


Sure you can wait 
I was waiting for several months for the dip in GH ,IPL.UN, KEG.UN...., but they mostly were up and up, so I ended buying MCD just below $90 , last week made new contribution into RRSP and now waiting for the dip in SRV.UN or still KEG.UN...
also watching BTE


----------



## gibor365

Dibs said:


> Those 200 TA shares that I sold are now 100 shares of REI.UN.


doesn't looks like a good timing... 
REI ran up too fast and YTD/1y underperforming ZRE/XRE


----------



## donald

Bought 400 shs f mfc yesterday(they got a upgrade-can't remember who-always makes one *feel*better)felt like the time was right to add a insurance co to my stable.(get in early before the rates rise & there china story seems soild)been waiting to grab some-can't see to much more downside-11.71 filled.


----------



## Dibs

gibor said:


> doesn't looks like a good timing...
> REI ran up too fast and YTD/1y underperforming ZRE/XRE


I'm not sure I understand - wouldn't it be more worrisome if REI was outperforming ZRE/XRE? In any case, this is my first investment in the real estate sector and I plan to hold it in my TSFA for a long while.


----------



## Homerhomer

Dibs said:


> I'm not sure I understand - wouldn't it be more worrisome if REI was outperforming ZRE/XRE? In any case, this is my first investment in the real estate sector and I plan to hold it in my TSFA for a long while.


I think Gibor is saying that you are selling low and buying high.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> T.Gal, as you know one glove doesn't fit all.....


Of course, and I was not giving advice, just sharing what I do.


----------



## Toronto.gal

donald said:


> Bought 400 shs f mfc yesterday(they got a upgrade...can't see to much more downside-11.71 filled.


Welcome to the small MFC club! 

I typically buy after a downgrade [depending on stock], however, you still managed a very good entry price!

If you'll drip, your dividends should buy you around 4 shares per quarter at current price.


----------



## JustAGuy

Sorry, I'm not familiar with this phrase, and I've tried looking it up to no avail... what do you folk mean when you use the phrase "the hammer will drop"?


----------



## Toronto.gal

You looked too many words; all you needed to look-up, was hammer. 

It's just a signal that traders use to anticipate an uptrend [usually the day after], following a downtrend.

See the shape of the hammer?
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/h/hammer.asp#axzz26H28b277 

Investopedia is a good site for basic definitions.


----------



## JustAGuy

Ah, ok. I thought that it meant things would take off, but I had an entirely different line of thinking...

I thought it might be more general purpose of a phrase... and was thinking in terms of the hammer of a gun falls, and the bullet takes off.


----------



## gibor365

Holy - molly  I always liked when CAD$ was higher than US$, because of the frequent trips to States.... now I don't like it anymore , last several years our trip Europe oriented (no US any more), and my portfolios market value in CAD$ , in some days, are shrinking (even though it's up in absolute terms) 
Even dividends I got this months (COP and JNJ) 4-5% less than 3 months ago.....


----------



## Assetologist

Those shares that pay dividends should be in a USD account otherwise you get a haircut every time CAD>USD.


----------



## Causalien

Dissolving the 1month neutral strategy for cameco. If it actually end op-ex with $21.85 like i said, I am going to start calling myself Oracle.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> I think Gibor is saying that you are selling low and buying high.


more or less  TA got beaten up, close to 52 weeks low and.. gain 5% in last 5 days, REI is too expensive and down more than 3% in last 5 days... Noticed when ppl start dumping shares of specific stock, this stock start going up 
TA is not Nortel or RIM and not going to disappear, at least they never reduced dividends (at least in lst 10 years) and you get paid while waiting for better management or for aquisition


----------



## Assetologist

I'm close to buying USD - in the next week or two if we touch 1.05.


----------



## gibor365

Actually I just today was thinking to move some CAD MM to US MM....


----------



## sam

what do you guys think of CGX.TO @ 28 ?


----------



## Argonaut

Bought 500 shares of Spartan Oil (STO) at $4.66 for a half position. If it drops significantly I wouldn't hesitate to buy 500 more.

There are only a handful of companies that I would buy on the market. After researching, this is one. It's like the Argonaut Gold of oils, name and all.

EDIT: On a side note this brings me closest to my target allocation I've been in a while. 49% stocks, 27% metals, 24% cash/bonds on a target of 50/25/25.


----------



## marina628

Bought 400 share NYSE: CMA for $32.35 this week my YTD return on this stock is 33% .I have 800 shares I paid $22 a share and some I paid $23- $24 a share.BTW I read some random article online about them doing social security debit cards which is why I purchased.


----------



## Homerhomer

NSC - down today 10% on profit warning, I will be happy to sell quickly for a bit of profit and don't mind holding for a long term if it goes south, with 3% yield, increasing dividends each year for the last ten years, much cheaper than Canadian CNR or CP, low payout ratio...... I will have no problem adding more if it goes down significantly from here.


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

Bought some Shoppers Drug Mart (SC.TO) today. I wanted to add a defensive name to my portfolio for the long term.


----------



## gibor365

As expected 
"5:07 PM McDonald's (MCD) declares $0.77/share quarterly dividend, 10% increase from prior dividend of $0.70. Forward yield 3.31%. For shareholders of record Dec 03. Payable Dec 17. Ex-div date Nov 29"
Probably the last significant div increase for my portfolio this year


----------



## newbi

Bought 50 shares of BCE.TO at 43.03, long term hold hopefully


----------



## newbi

gibor said:


> more or less  TA got beaten up, close to 52 weeks low and.. gain 5% in last 5 days, REI is too expensive and down more than 3% in last 5 days... Noticed when ppl start dumping shares of specific stock, this stock start going up
> TA is not Nortel or RIM and not going to disappear, at least they never reduced dividends (at least in lst 10 years) and you get paid while waiting for better management or for aquisition


TA has been pissing me off too, got beaten up badly. Just holding them for dividend and hoping it goes back up eventually and don't cut dividend. I've been away from the market for awhile.


----------



## Toronto.gal

newbi said:


> I've been away from the market for awhile.


Because of TA? No wonder. 

And what exactly do you mean by having stayed away, do you mean not having performed any transactions, not reading the news, or what? 

Anyway, welcome back!


----------



## zylon

*Brookfield Office Properties Inc.*


symbol *BPO* (NY & TO) stock quote
latest filings from Canadian Insider
BPO home page
trend is neutral to down chart
bullish price objective 25.50 ?? P&F


Looks oversold; doesn't mean it's bottomed; volume is average.
Could be a swing trade for me; perhaps a 10% bounce (?)


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Because of TA? No wonder.


What happened to TA today? Last hour jump up 4% ....any buy out rumors???
btw, TA is up about 9% in last 2 weeks


----------



## Toronto.gal

Don't know; I have never owned TA.

I did notice a few stocks went up in the power hour. 
Didn't most stocks go up the last '2 weeks' Gibor?


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Don't know; I have never owned TA.
> 
> I did notice a few stocks went up in the power hour.
> Didn't most stocks go up the last '2 weeks' Gibor?


Majority went sharply down in last hours, but, yes, few went up...
G.gal., not sure about most stocks, but XIU in last 10 days ended BE, and TA is up 9% ... who bought than in multi year low , got a good profit  (unfortunatelly , I didn't )


----------



## webber22

Larger than normal block trades went through at the opening and closing with only 2 trading days left in the month, most likely quarter end activity, quad witching, and index shuffling due to TSX changes 

Example: Crescent Point CPG went up big time at the close - everyone had to add this stock to the TSX60 index etf's before Monday - stock up 4.4% with volume at 28 million with a 2% uptick in extended trading after 4pm !!!!!


----------



## Homerhomer

webber22 said:


> Larger than normal block trades went through at the opening and closing with only 2 trading days left in the month, most likely quarter end activity, quad witching, and index shuffling due to TSX changes
> 
> Example: Crescent Point CPG went up big time at the close - everyone had to add this stock to the TSX60 index etf's before Monday - stock up 4.4% with volume at 28 million with a 2% uptick in extended trading after 4pm !!!!!


But TA is a dog nobody wants to be associated with ;-). Not sure why TA went up, maybe insitutions strugling with this stock don't want it to look that bad come quarter end, maybe some short covering since about 10% of the stock is shorted.


----------



## indexxx

webber22 said:


> Larger than normal block trades went through at the opening and closing with only 2 trading days left in the month, most likely quarter end activity, quad witching, and index shuffling due to TSX changes
> 
> Example: Crescent Point CPG went up big time at the close - everyone had to add this stock to the TSX60 index etf's before Monday - stock up 4.4% with volume at 28 million with a 2% uptick in extended trading after 4pm !!!!!


yeah, stupid me had a limit sell in that got triggered yesterday... I sat on this for a year with nothing happening. Oh well, I made a little anyway.


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> Because of TA? No wonder.
> 
> And what exactly do you mean by having stayed away, do you mean not having performed any transactions, not reading the news, or what?
> 
> Anyway, welcome back!


hahaha maybe  but probably not because of the reason you are thinking! 
I bought TA thinking it should be a stock without drastic movement (yet paying stable divs) since I know work is going to be busy the next little while...

turned out it was a drastic move on my part


----------



## Andre112

Bought
10 DOL.TO @58.21 last week
13 ENB.TO @38.06 today


----------



## Kaitlyn

Andre112 said:


> Bought
> 10 DOL.TO @58.21 last week
> 13 ENB.TO @38.06 today


Who is your broker? trading ~$600 seems so tiny and commissions normally kill it...


----------



## My Own Advisor

Continue to love ENB. Good call.


----------



## Andre112

QuesTrade

I picked them for that purpose.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Andre may I ask the entire size of your portfolio? These seem like very small purchases even for the low commission cost of questrade I would never think about placing an order of less then a thousand dollars, I think he even wrote an article about that on million dollar journey


----------



## gibor365

Andre112 said:


> QuesTrade
> 
> I picked them for that purpose.


Even for QuestTrade you pay $5 to buy and the same to sell and if you are buying shares for $500 , your trans cost in % is huge.... I pay $6.95 in CIBC and never less than 2K and still I doubt if it's worth it...


----------



## Andre112

Doppleganerr,
I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I don't write blog. 
My trading profolio is only 5K since I'm still very new to trading.
I have other profolios with different strategies.

Gibor,
I used to get caught up with commision and bbought more than I should have. The result wasn't any good. My commission is 1 to 2% of each tranch.


----------



## sam

Rei.un , agnc , bce


----------



## Belguy

Any thoughts on these?

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-portfolio-to-beat-the-market/article4565585/


----------



## blin10

in my opinion terrible picks, I only like CPX from that list....



Belguy said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-portfolio-to-beat-the-market/article4565585/


----------



## My Own Advisor

I'd like to buy more RY if the price drops under $50.


----------



## Dopplegangerr

My Own Advisor said:


> I'd like to buy more RY if the price drops under $50.


Yea you me and about a million other people....


----------



## Dopplegangerr

Andre112 said:


> Doppleganerr,
> I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I don't write blog.
> My trading profolio is only 5K since I'm still very new to trading.
> I have other profolios with different strategies.


Lol no, I am talking about frugaltrader, the guy who actually set up this forum and runs the milliondollarjourney blog that is connected to this site. I believe there was a article that he wrote stating how it is not economical to trade in trenches of less then $1000


----------



## m3s

Andre's comish at Questrade is like 2% I wouldn't say it's that bad really. I think the general rule or thumb is not to spend more than 1% on fees. However it's just a rule of thumb and spending an extra % may well be worth it for the experience of trading etc. $1000 trenches at a big bank would be 6% in commish at $30/trade!! Most mutual funds have MER's above 1% as well


----------



## Andre112

I remember there was a thread asking what's the size of trenches people trade. Majority of people are at 1 to 2% commision. I'm only at the higher end of average.
I don't think it's bad at all. Trading at big bank would really hurt for small profolio like mine.

Went on a shopping spree today.

APPL
ANF
AEO
AGF.B

Edit:
You guys got me mixed up with the spelling of trAnche again. I had it right but wasn't confident so I changed to trEnch...


----------



## ddkay

I haven't bought anything since Apple Q3, still holding that. Today I emptied my piggy bank and I'm buying Macquarie Infrastructure Company, that's probably it for another few months.


----------



## Eder

I bought 500 WaterFurnace Renewable Energy. WFI.T


----------



## gibor365

mode3sour said:


> $1000 trenches at a big bank would be 6% in commish at $30/trade!! Most mutual funds have MER's above 1% as well


My commissions $6.95 in CIBC and $9.99 in TDW


----------



## gibor365

blin10 said:


> in my opinion terrible picks, I only like CPX from that list....


I don't like this list, 
The list of those The Top 10 DividendRank'ed Canadian Stocks looks more appealing to me:
http://www.canadastockchannel.com/slideshows/ten-top-dividendrank-stocks/

all known names, however, I never was watching IGM and FCR, at first glance on fundamentals they look like pretty good stocks...


----------



## Assetologist

CCO and NSC today.


----------



## Jets99

Some GMP.PR.B today.

The hunt continues.


----------



## Belguy

Why trying to pick winning stocks and succeeding in the long term is a mug's game:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...fuss-way-to-a-smart-portfolio/article4557974/


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

Belguy said:


> Why trying to pick winning stocks and succeeding in the long term is a mug's game:
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...fuss-way-to-a-smart-portfolio/article4557974/


You always promote this strategy, which is good. However, why you started another thread that questions whether the strategy works or not? Please be consistent.


----------



## Dibs

Belguy is consistently inconsistent


----------



## Belguy

Apparently, it is forbidden to argue various sides of an issue in this forum according to some of the forum police.

Also, congratulations if you have held any of these over the past twelve months:
http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Colum...s-That-Have-Done-Better-Than-Apple.aspx#page1

Source: Rob Carrick, Globe and Mail


----------



## ddkay

Bought CCO, long term hold...


----------



## avrex

I just bought CAT calls.

<feel free to insert joke below>


----------



## dogcom

I suppose to impress someone you may pay for them.


----------



## w0nger

Just bought 100 IPL for a long hold.


----------



## Eder

I bought more Finning after today's 4% drop...puts the yield at 2.5% and they like to raise it often.


----------



## bettyboop

I bought some Finning too, I couldn't decide between PPL or IPL then noticed FTT was down almost 5% so I went for it.


----------



## Andre112

Fxxx my life! I made a sell order on AAPL when I wanted to buy. 
Good thing is I only had 1 share and commission is only 4.95

2 AAPL @630.8
13 POT.TO @40.73
15 ANF @32.72


----------



## blin10

wow, is it even worth it with those amounts ? even at $5 commission you're paying 10% of your $400 order, so in order to make 10% profit you need to actually make 20%



Andre112 said:


> Fxxx my life! I made a sell order on AAPL when I wanted to buy.
> Good thing is I only had 1 share and commission is only 4.95
> 
> 2 AAPL @630.8
> 13 POT.TO @40.73
> 15 ANF @32.72


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Andre:* your commission is definitely too high for the volume being traded.

Why not buy higher volume with solid, but less expensive stock? $2,281.89 invested in 3 different companies is not exactly diversification.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.Gal,
I don't think 2% is too high per trade. I'd like to keep it around 1% but I only want to trade with more than $5000 (2500 CAD and 2500 USD) for now.
I remember you said you didn't start with too much money as well. And you also said don't get too caught up with commission? 
I used to care so much about commission and put more money into one stock to keep the commission % lower than 1% but I ended up with no money to buy more tranches when the price drops. That felt more like gambling than anything else. If my entry point wasn't optimal, I was left with no way out but sell at lost.

Please define less expensive? Give me an example of solid and less expensive stock. I will get a better idea.
In the past two years, I only traded 1 or 2 stocks at a time with higher volume ($3k to $5k total). The result was pretty bad. I lost more money than I made.
Buying in small tranches ($500), I'm actaully making more money than I lost.

I welcome any suggenstion from veterans like you but these are my reasons. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> 1. I don't think 2% is too high per trade.
> 2. I remember you said you didn't start with too much money as well.
> 3. And you also said don't get too caught up with commission?
> 4. Please define less expensive?
> 5. Give me an example of solid and less expensive stock.
> 6. In the past two years, I only traded 1 or 2 stocks at a time...I lost more money than I made.


1. I think it is. Always consider the commission you're paying when selling as well [I did not calculate your % in fees, just # of stock vs amount invested].

2. Yes, I said that, but I was talking about $ amount and not # of shares. I did not trade AAPL, or POT as a newbie, I started with stocks under $10. If I remember correctly, my 1st purchase for trading purposes only, was 226 shares, but I paid about $5 per share [not $600+], and made a moderate profit [for a moderate investment], after holding some months. Then I used the same capital + profits to do my 2nd trade, and so on.

3. Yes, but what I meant by that, is not to buy all at once just to save on commissions when the next hour/day/week/month, etc., you could potentially buy more shares for much less [even when paying a 2nd commission fee], so yes, I was advocating buying in tranches, but not 13 shares at a time, at least not for trading as you're doing, because you're not accumulating shares at this point, right? That would be an entirely different matter.

4. I will give you 2 CDN examples, but I'm *NOT* promoting any stock. 

- I bought 2 days ago TLM for USD $12.78 [because it had already dropped significantly recently], and sold the next day for $13.15 [or just under 3%]. 
- I bought some days ago GTE for USD $4.95 and sold yesterday for $5.33 [or just under 8%].

As you can see, much cheaper than POT.  

5. Above were examples only, but in no way am I telling you to buy those. But if you pay me, say a 1% fee, I can give you a long list of solid/less expensive stocks that are guaranteed to give you a moderate return if you hold long-enough. :biggrin: But remember when you got burned with G by just making 5%? Wasn't it my fault that you bought when you did? :02.47-tranquillity:

You would have done wonderfully had you bought a much cheaper version of Canadian gold under $20.

6. The failure had to do with your timing & lack of experience, not the # of shares. Did you buy at 52 week highs by any chance?


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Recently bought PM.v BCI and SAT.v, all plan to be long term holds


----------



## riseofamillionaire

... and MRD Alberta home builder


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Andre112 said:


> Fxxx my life! I made a sell order on AAPL when I wanted to buy.
> Good thing is I only had 1 share and commission is only 4.95
> 
> 2 AAPL @630.8
> 13 POT.TO @40.73
> 15 ANF @32.72


I always buy in small amounts like this. With IB its doable.


----------



## thenegotiator

AMD today


----------



## gibor365

riseofamillionaire said:


> Recently bought PM.v BCI and SAT.v, all plan to be long term holds


After this stock was mentioned on canadian dividend channel (together with DR) in Healthcare, i was watching BCI. Looks like it has very good support at $9, has good yield, ... but i don't like that their payout ratio more than 100% and pretty high P/B value... What are your reasons behind buying BCI?


----------



## keepathomas

I recently transferred some money from my Peoplestrust TSFA to Questrade TSFA

Today I bought (in my TFSA)

100 BNS.to @ 53.05$
500 DIR.un.to @ 11.10$ (Dundee Industrial REIT- dir.un)

I think it's a good buy?
Hoping to hold long term.


----------



## riseofamillionaire

^gibor- I watch DR too, interesting one as well. I like BCI cause its an easy to understand business. They open a handful of stores a year, so a little growth but mostly about the dividend. Their profitability was basically unaffected by the financial crisis so its more of a conservative type of holding that I can imagine holding through any environment. Above average ROE, yet below average p/e and p/cashflow. Balance sheet is good. No analyst coverage, which I think is a positive. 

On my screener the payout ratio is 46%.. hmm to lazy to do manual calculation right now. I'm confident in the earnings regardless.


----------



## lonewolf

today based on vibration AMD, Ciena , gap, q logic, akami, put spy 90 dec 2014 for hedge


----------



## ddkay

Based on vibration?


----------



## lonewolf

Hi ddkay

Just a fancy way of saying based on price flucuations or price pattern.


----------



## gibor365

riseofamillionaire said:


> On my screener the payout ratio is 46%.. hmm to lazy to do manual calculation right now. I'm confident in the earnings regardless.


I checked on TMX.com , dividend 0.6 and eps 0.59 , similar result on tdw website
...

There is another interesting stock PLC.V , invest in housing for death and still alive ppl "PARK LAWN CORPORATION owns and operates six cemeteries in the Greater Toronto Area. Park Lawn also owns a 50% interest in Bloorpark Developments Inc., a company established for the development of a condominium project on Bloor Street in Toronto"  yield 5.8%, payout about 80% and the cemeteries are the most stable business in GTA imho 
No nalyst coverage and extremely low volume.... so it's like GIC ...
on other hand maybe sometimes low volume can be good...if somebody needs money and sells it at market, you can grab it really cheap....


----------



## Assetologist

[email protected]


----------



## londoncalling

gibor said:


> I checked on TMX.com , dividend 0.6 and eps 0.59 , similar result on tdw website
> ...
> 
> There is another interesting stock PLC.V , invest in housing for death and still alive ppl "PARK LAWN CORPORATION owns and operates six cemeteries in the Greater Toronto Area. Park Lawn also owns a 50% interest in Bloorpark Developments Inc., a company established for the development of a condominium project on Bloor Street in Toronto"  yield 5.8%, payout about 80% and the cemeteries are the most stable business in GTA imho
> No nalyst coverage and extremely low volume.... so it's like GIC ...
> on other hand maybe sometimes low volume can be good...if somebody needs money and sells it at market, you can grab it really cheap....


checked out PLC... it is not low volume, it is no volume. It is like a GIC except you may never get to cash it... The business model and yield do intrigue me though.


----------



## gibor365

londoncalling said:


> checked out PLC... it is not low volume, it is no volume. It is like a GIC except you may never get to cash it... The business model and yield do intrigue me though.


That exactly what I was talking about  Frequently volume = 0, interesting that current price is 7.85, bid 7.91 and ask: 8.25 ....
Definitely it's not easy to cash out, it should be very long term investment (like GIC)


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. I think it is. Always consider the commission you're paying when selling as well [I did not calculate your % in fees, just # of stock vs amount invested].
> 
> 2. Yes, I said that, but I was talking about $ amount and not # of shares. I did not trade AAPL, or POT as a newbie, I started with stocks under $10. If I remember correctly, my 1st purchase for trading purposes only, was 226 shares, but I paid about $5 per share [not $600+], and made a moderate profit [for a moderate investment], after holding some months. Then I used the same capital + profits to do my 2nd trade, and so on.
> 
> 3. Yes, but what I meant by that, is not to buy all at once just to save on commissions when the next hour/day/week/month, etc., you could potentially buy more shares for much less [even when paying a 2nd commission fee], so yes, I was advocating buying in tranches, but not 13 shares at a time, at least not for trading as you're doing, because you're not accumulating shares at this point, right? That would be an entirely different matter.
> 
> 4. I will give you 2 CDN examples, but I'm *NOT* promoting any stock.
> 
> - I bought 2 days ago TLM for USD $12.78 [because it had already dropped significantly recently], and sold the next day for $13.15 [or just under 3%].
> - I bought some days ago GTE for USD $4.95 and sold yesterday for $5.33 [or just under 8%].
> 
> As you can see, much cheaper than POT.
> 
> 5. Above were examples only, but in no way am I telling you to buy those. But if you pay me, say a 1% fee, I can give you a long list of solid/less expensive stocks that are guaranteed to give you a moderate return if you hold long-enough. :biggrin: But remember when you got burned with G by just making 5%? Wasn't it my fault that you bought when you did? :02.47-tranquillity:
> 
> You would have done wonderfully had you bought a much cheaper version of Canadian gold under $20.
> 
> 6. The failure had to do with your timing & lack of experience, not the # of shares. Did you buy at 52 week highs by any chance?



1. Why does number of stock matters vs amount invested? If I trade $1000 per tranche, it will be 2 shares of $500 stock or 100 shares of $10 stock. I'm confused.
2. I did that but I didn't work for me. I don't like having only all the eggs in one basket.
4. Thank you for the disclaimer. There's no way I'm buy anything without doing my homework.
5. There's no guarantee in investment. So no thanks! 
6. Part of it is due to lack of experience and also greed and fear. I bought at 20% lower than 52 week high.


----------



## Toronto.gal

> 1. Why does number of stock matters vs amount invested? If I trade $1000 per tranche, it will be 2 shares of $500 stock or 100 shares of $10 stock. I'm confused.
> 2. I don't like having only all the eggs in one basket.
> 3. There's no guarantee in investment. So no thanks!


First of all, you need to follow the method that you feel comfortable with and that works for you; I'm simply giving an opinion and providing food for thought, that's all.

1. You're not buying for long-term, but for swing trading, right? In that case, with the exception of AAPL, that may go up $20+ in a matter of hours, how long will it take you to exit other trades if you only have a dozen shares? That's the reason I was saying that you need a higher volume.

2. Absolutely right, but you're talking about a small investment of $2,281.89, not $20K. The former could buy you 100+ shares of a number of stocks as opposed to 30 shares combined/divided into 3 separate companies. If you feel you must diversify a small amount, then I would recommend no more than 2 companies for the amount involved.

In my case, as I trade in high volume, I can afford to exit for as little as 2% return, but you could not even exit at 5%. For example, if POT were to go up 5%, your profit would be $26.47 before commissions, so you would need to wait longer & for a higher return. If however, you're comfortable waiting several weeks/months to exit a trade & pay 6 commission fees, that's fine, but consider that for trading purposes, it does not make much sense if you'll tie your capital for months.

3. Doesn't hurt to try.  [I was joking ofc].


----------



## gibor365

T.gal, I think you should create your own blog like this one http://www.jasonbondpicks.com/lp/sales/cb/?hop=lancej70 and charge money 

_Designed to make money without being chained to your computer all day
Perfect for working professionals who don't have the time to day trade but still want to actively trade the market
3-5 swing trade alerts per week
All entries and exits in real time by chat, text and email
_


----------



## ddkay

those testimonials look scripted :hopelessness:


----------



## riseofamillionaire

Added to AD-T not long ago, now its tanking. meh hate when that happens. Should have known at 23 times cash flow. Still so many attractive qualities about the company - niche private equity, management does not pay themselves lavish salaries, one of the best balance sheets around, great collection of business, low borrowing rates for future investments.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> First of all, you need to follow the method that you feel comfortable with and that works for you; I'm simply giving an opinion and providing food for thought, that's all.
> 
> 1. You're not buying for long-term, but for swing trading, right? In that case, with the exception of AAPL, that may go up $20+ in a matter of hours, how long will it take you to exit other trades if you only have a dozen shares? That's the reason I was saying that you need a higher volume.
> 
> 2. Absolutely right, but you're talking about a small investment of $2,281.89, not $20K. The former could buy you 100+ shares of a number of stocks as opposed to 30 shares combined/divided into 3 separate companies. If you feel you must diversify a small amount, then I would recommend no more than 2 companies for the amount involved.
> 
> In my case, as I trade in high volume, I can afford to exit for as little as 2% return, but you could not even exit at 5%. For example, if POT were to go up 5%, your profit would be $26.47 before commissions, so you would need to wait longer & for a higher return. If however, you're comfortable waiting several weeks/months to exit a trade & pay 6 commission fees, that's fine, but consider that for trading purposes, it does not make much sense if you'll tie your capital for months.
> 
> 3. Doesn't hurt to try.  [I was joking ofc].


1. Yes, I'm swing trading. If a stock goes up 10%, it doesn't matter if I hold 100 share of $10 or 10 share of $100, right? So by "higher volume", you mean bigger tranches, then I'd understand.

2. Yes, you can exist for little %age gain with high volume. The opposite is also true. You also lose more little %age drop. So with commision being 2%(buy+sell), I make only 3% with a 5% price gain. If I go for bigger "volume" and making commsion 1%, I will get 4% gain. Correct?
Again, this depends on a pre-determined tranche size that I'm trading with.

Right now I'm confortable with small gain or small loss like this. I buy when there's 5% or bigger drop, and sell when I get 5% or higher gain. But thank you for sharing your thoughts!
I really appreciate it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Andre112 said:


> Yes, you can exist for little %age gain with high volume. *The opposite is also true.*


Not exactly.

Based on your own real purchases:

*- 2 AAPL @630.8.* 10% = $63.08 x 2 shares - expenses, *profit = $116.26* [a $63+ increase in short time is not impossible with this unique stock].

*- 13 POT.TO @40.73.* 10% = $4.07 x 13 shares - expenses, *profit = $43.01* [a 10% increase might require some patience with this stock].

*- 15 ANF @32.72.* 10% = $3.27 x 15 shares - expenses, *profit = $39.15.*

*- Total expenses* = $29.70
*- Total profit* = $198.42 [you might want to calculate your time involved].

Consider that a single 10% return these days is pretty ambitious [regardless of time period involved], and that you might have to wait a long time for all 3 companies to get to that point, especially given your low volume of shares.

Now, consider a single trade of POT [one of your selections above], but using all funds:

- $2281.89 : $40.73 [your initial purchase price] = 56 shares

- 10% = $4.07 x 56 shares - expenses, profit = $218.02. And if you wanted to settle for 5%, it would still give you a profit of $109.01; even at just 3%, you would make more than the $43.01 you would make @ 10% with the 13 shares you purchased. Also, keep in mind that at just 13 shares, you indeed need the high 10% return to make your time/trade worthwhile.

Now, for comparison purposes, consider what your return, AND potential wait time would have been for a trade using:

- same $ amount;
- 1 stock trading at $15/$20 [so 2 commission fees instead of 6];
- @ 3%, 5% or 10% return.

Make the same comparison, but with 2 stocks [since u don't like all your eggs in one small basket].  

Now I'll shut up.

*Gibor:* not interested, not for all the tea in China.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Getting rich this week [and last] day/overnight trading: BAC/NOK/TLM [and my fav. biotech stocks].


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal,

What I meant with "The opposite" is that a small drop in %age also has bigger effect on high volume.
But you convinced me. I'll consider moving up my tranche size soon.


----------



## Toronto.gal

You said: "you can exist for little % gain with high volume'' - yes, I can! each:

So, I said that the opposite was that: you exist on high % gain due to the low volume.

Btw: AAPL had been a good choice to have bought at $630.80 given that it had dropped from its recent high of $705. 

Keep in mind also that your trading costs are calculated by the % increase [decrease if applicable] of your transactions.

Good luck!


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> Getting rich this week [and last] day/overnight trading: BAC/NOK/TLM [and my fav. biotech stocks].


yes you are:encouragement:


----------



## indexxx

Two recent buys- DDD (for future possibilities of the technology) and TICC (for the divvy).


----------



## Toronto.gal

POT - same-day trade: 

- bought [at market open] x $US40.75 [because I did not think it would go below $40, though it happened earlier this year] 
- sold [on auto-pilot] 75% x US$41.75
- to buy back: 25% x USD$41 [nice volume of 6,420,446; let's see if it fills]
- trading costs: $13.90 [even if 3rd order fills, as long as it fills today]
- profit: $286.10
- if new order fills today: my cost will be $4,100 [no additional commission] - $286.10 profit = $3,813.90 [a nice discount & good addition at this price]
- my time: 2 minutes.

[still holding shares purchased in 2009/2010 prior to split].  nthego:


----------



## KaeJS

Toronto.gal said:


> POT - same-day trade:
> 
> - bought [at market open] x $US40.75 [because I did not think it would go below $40, though it happened earlier this year]
> - sold [on auto-pilot] 75% x US$41.75
> - to buy back: 25% x USD$41 [nice volume of 6,420,446; let's see if it fills]
> - trading costs: $13.90 [even if 3rd order fills, as long as it fills today]
> - profit: $286.10
> - if new order fills today: my cost will be $4,100 [no additional commission] - $286.10 profit = $3,813.90 [a nice discount & good addition at this price]
> - my time: 2 minutes.
> 
> [still holding shares purchased in 2009/2010 prior to split].  nthego:


Beautiful, baby.:biggrin:


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> POT - same-day trade:
> 
> - bought [at market open] x $US40.75 [because I did not think it would go below $40, though it happened earlier this year]
> - sold [on auto-pilot] 75% x US$41.75
> - to buy back: 25% x USD$41 [nice volume of 6,420,446; let's see if it fills]
> - trading costs: $13.90 [even if 3rd order fills, as long as it fills today]
> - profit: $286.10
> - if new order fills today: my cost will be $4,100 [no additional commission] - $286.10 profit = $3,813.90 [a nice discount & good addition at this price]
> - my time: 2 minutes.
> 
> [still holding shares purchased in 2009/2010 prior to split].  nthego:



somebody is busy today:biggrin:


----------



## thenegotiator

a little more AMD


----------



## gibor365

Strange that ABT fell almost 5% today  , "ABT Q3 EPS of $1.30 beats by $0.02"... maybe I should to buy more on this dip?! T.gal m, you are pharma guru , what do you think about ABT at current price and about Jan 1 split?


----------



## donald

I'm thinking(i own abt)because it has run so much it is a classic profit taking?All big pharma has been on a tear this year.I think maybe look to jnj instead of abt now in the health space(it's breaking out)I always try to figure this out also gibor(could also be a rotation out of safety bond stocks)seems like risk is back on again......the puzzle lol.......Ibm got crushed today

I'm buying 10 shs of gs today(stock is taking off)hope i don't get humbled-i put in a order tonight.


----------



## maxandrelax

It fell 5% but wasn't it up at least that in the past few days? Not a big deal I think. It has had quite a run since last Dec. 

I picked up a handfull of PM.v (Prism Medical)after doing some dd from riseofamillionaire's recon. It looks pretty darn good for growth and divie.


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> Strange that ABT fell almost 5% today  T.gal ...what do you think about ABT at current price and about Jan 1 split?


No drop is strange anymore & it's not enough to just beat the street. Investors I guess, did not like Humira's drop in sales, which according to reports, reflected a slowdown of 17% compared to previous Q.

I sold my ABT shares when TEVA dropped below $40 a while back, and increased that position as well as JNJ instead [I was up nicely with ABT, but not so much with TEVA this year, so a good switch]. I sold not only because I did well with ABT, but also because I was looking to reduce a stock in this sector. 

I would be a buyer if it dropped near their 52 week low again; you know I like bargains, not just dividends.


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> POT - same-day trade:
> 
> - bought [at market open] x $US40.75 [because I did not think it would go below $40, though it happened earlier this year]
> - sold [on auto-pilot] 75% x US$41.75
> - to buy back: 25% x USD$41 [nice volume of 6,420,446; let's see if it fills]
> - trading costs: $13.90 [even if 3rd order fills, as long as it fills today]
> - profit: $286.10
> - if new order fills today: my cost will be $4,100 [no additional commission] - $286.10 profit = $3,813.90 [a nice discount & good addition at this price]
> - my time: 2 minutes.
> 
> [still holding shares purchased in 2009/2010 prior to split].  nthego:



good move on POT
will track that one:encouragement:
cannot track them all right?


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> I would be a buyer if it dropped near their 52 week low again; you know I like bargains, not just dividends.


Definitely it will go down to 52 weeks low after spin-off 
I bought ABT at $46.86 about 1.5 year ago...didn't add since... on other hand several month ago aded JNJ. Now Ihave a little bit free cash and want to buy something dividend-friendly 
P.S. I hope ABT spin-off will bring value to shareholders


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> Definitely it will go down to 52 weeks low after spin-off
> I bought ABT at $46.86 about 1.5 year ago...didn't add since... on other hand several month ago aded JNJ. Now Ihave a little bit free cash and want to buy something dividend-friendly
> P.S. I hope ABT spin-off will bring value to shareholders


I wasn't surprised to see 5% drop yesterday, but 6% follow up today is a bit unexpected.
I have added a bit hopefully for a short term trade.


----------



## thompsg4416

I just picked up a bit of ABT as well.. I was surprised to see it drop so much.

Edited to add its well below its 20 and 50 day SMA's and almost spot on its 100 SMA.. Hopefully it moves back up in the short term.


----------



## gibor365

I also added a bit ABT, hope that when yield will pass 3% many dividend investors will jump on it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Homerhomer said:


> I wasn't surprised to see 5% drop yesterday, but 6% follow up today is a bit unexpected.
> I have added a bit hopefully for a short term trade.


Indeed, a good trading opportunity given the % drop. As we have noted in the last year or so, it's no longer surprising for a stock, no matter how solid, to drop 10%+ on the slightest negative news; in fact, even on good news.

But I'm sticking with less expensive stocks & accordingly, had another same-day trade with NOK this morning at under 4% [always keeping a % of shares, the equivalent of 80% of profits]. 

And the 2nd POT trade that I was not able to make yesterday, I made today, but at a slightly higher price of $41.30 than the $41 that I had initially put my order for, but the former price is still an excellent price for keeps.

Yesterday's shares that I kept, I consider that I got them for $37.89 when considering the profits made [P = $286.10 : 100 shares = $2.86/purchase price = $40.75 - $2.86 = $37.89]. 

*People reading should not be buying/trading unless they know the stocks well and the risks involved.*


----------



## Toronto.gal

gibor said:


> I also added a bit ABT, hope that when yield will pass 3% many dividend investors will jump on it.


Can't do much damage with tranche buying.

I like your humour gibor, about the certainty of a new 52 week low [due to split]. :biggrin: It's a great stock, but you can't have them all, unless you're WF.

TEVA reports Nov. 1st, let's see what will happen with that stock that hasn't had a good year.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> Can't do much damage with tranche buying.
> 
> I like your humour gibor, about the certainty of a new 52 week low [due to split]. :biggrin: It's a great stock, but you can't have them all, unless you're WF.
> 
> TEVA reports Nov. 1st, let's see what will happen with that stock that hasn't had a good year.


If ABT pops up fast, I'll probably sell....if not, I don't mind to hold one of the dividend aristocrats who increase their dividends for many many years...


----------



## thenegotiator

google halted


----------



## Toronto.gal

How quickly things reverse.......glad I'm out of my NOK trade. each:

- GOOG: still halted at -$68/-9%
- AAPL: -$11.40/-1.78%


----------



## blin10

averaged up with more IPL (it just doesn't go down), if they follow their dividend increase pattern they should announce dividend increase in december


----------



## Young&Ambitious

thenegotiator said:


> google halted


I must be missing something. It's resumed trading, but there's no news release? Surely it didn't halt for no reason?!


----------



## Toronto.gal

You're looking for real time, but are missing the earlier news. 

Trading was halted to give investors time to digest the news & avoid the stock from plunging further, after the premature release of Q3 earnings, which did not look 2 pretty.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...rd-quarter-sales-miss-analysts-estimates.html


----------



## thenegotiator

Young&Ambitious said:


> I must be missing something. It's resumed trading, but there's no news release? Surely it didn't halt for no reason?!


you missed quite a bit.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Strange. Questrader does not show the news release or updates financials.


----------



## gibor365

Was busy at work and didn't noticed big drop for PM... should've add to my position at $88


----------



## thompsg4416

gibor said:


> If ABT pops up fast, I'll probably sell....if not, I don't mind to hold one of the dividend aristocrats who increase their dividends for many many years...


My thinking exactly Gibor although we didn't see much of a pop today. I often buy stocks to trade but only if I would feel comfortable holding long if needed.. ABT is one of those.


----------



## gibor365

thompsg4416 said:


> My thinking exactly Gibor although we didn't see much of a pop today. I often buy stocks to trade but only if I would feel comfortable holding long if needed.. ABT is one of those.


yeah, just a little pop...about 2% up from price i bought....  I bought it into RRSP account and will convert it ro RRIF in 10-15 or even 20 years...so I'm not worried about it at all...imho I'm bullish on solid pharma stocks , as more and more 2nd and 3rd world countries will be buying their products...


----------



## gibor365

Was planning to buy SRV.UN if NHL season would start in November....looks like no NHL and.... no SRV.UN for me  yield is good, but earnings.... I doubt


----------



## thompsg4416

gibor said:


> yeah, just a little pop...about 2% up from price i bought....  I bought it into RRSP account and will convert it ro RRIF in 10-15 or even 20 years...so I'm not worried about it at all...imho I'm bullish on solid pharma stocks , as more and more 2nd and 3rd world countries will be buying their products...


I just sold mine, Quick buy and sell and I made 70 bucks.... Only had 50 shares.

Might buy some LYG for another quick trade it's down almost 5% today. but I'm not sure I'd be happy holding it long term if I get stuck so I'll see.


----------



## Toronto.gal

thompsg4416 said:


> I often buy stocks to trade but only *if I would feel comfortable holding long if needed*.. ABT is one of those.


+1 for knowing what and why you trade.

Congrats on your overnight trade, which was possible because of the increase in price [after a substantial drop], but also because you had sufficient volume, which I was trying to explain to Andree earlier this week.


----------



## thenegotiator

more AMD
at close to 5 year lows:biggrin:
T.gal........
what is it they say .
when there is blood on the streets be greedy?
now that is a falling knive.
anyone else in?


----------



## Toronto.gal

A nice & welcome correction [in general]. :encouragement:


----------



## Jets99

ABT, BCE and AAPL today.

Holding long.


----------



## sam

I bought 100 shares of AAPL @ 610 today , wish me luck guys !


----------



## thenegotiator

good luck Sam


----------



## Eder

As usual more BCE....I feel like a genius


----------



## thompsg4416

Toronto.gal said:


> +1 for knowing what and why you trade.
> 
> Congrats on your overnight trade, which was possible because of the increase in price [after a substantial drop], but also because you had sufficient volume, which I was trying to explain to Andree earlier this week.


Thanks TGal.

On another note I bought some BCE yesterday - hopefully for a quick sell but with a 5% dividend I can afford to hold on for a while


----------



## gibor365

sam said:


> I bought 100 shares of AAPL @ 610 today , wish me luck guys !


Good luck 
Serious investment...what is your plan?


----------



## Kaitlyn

Bought some MCD


----------



## sam

bought some KO and BCE


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

sam said:


> bought some KO and BCE


KO has come down a little bit, but P/E still above 15-16. Did you consider it cheap enough to enter? As for BCE, I guess you can't really go wrong with that one either.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I made some same-day trades for the purpose of averaging down existing positions, but with profit.

Example: POT trade for a net profit of $136.10.

Purchase price of last week [the 100 shares I kept]: $41.30 - $1.36 = *$39.94* [Profit = $136.10 : 100 = $1.36].

When a stock does not drop enough to want to accumulate, one can still take advantage of a substantial drop to achieve the above. 

I also see it as having paid myself an additional & much larger dividend.


----------



## Jungle

Navigate Sensibly said:


> KO has come down a little bit, but P/E still above 15-16. Did you consider it cheap enough to enter? As for BCE, I guess you can't really go wrong with that one either.


That was my thinking, so I put a limit in for KO at $34 to start a position. I really need more diversification, because I have too much Canadian stocks.


----------



## zylon

*Boston Pizza Royalties Income Fund (BPF.UN)*

Bought first tranche of BPF.UN today.

Some random comparisons in the sector;
the leader at any given time depends on the start date chosen.
*This is the 5 year history.*










*Off topic:*
Weather today in my area:









source


----------



## Toronto.gal

zylon said:


> *Off topic:*
> Weather today in my area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


I'm jealous, NOT! Rain in T.O.

Thanks for the chart.


----------



## zylon

You're welcome 

Now where's that bag of winter clothing?
(recently moved and still not unpacked)


----------



## Jets99

I was also looking at BPF.UN. Like the 6% yield but not sure about price right now, it's near 52 wk high. 

Also looking at MCD. It's down about 7% in just past couple weeks and 15% from 52 wk high.

But never eat at MCD. Love the Big Mac but trying to live past 60. 

On the other hand our family loves BP and we eat there probably once a week. The BP in my neighborhood is always packed and has healthy alternatives for my vegetarian daughter.


----------



## AGHFX

Toronto.gal do you trade POT on the TSX or NYSE?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Most times on the NYSE.


----------



## liquidfinance

Jets99 said:


> I was also looking at BPF.UN. Like the 6% yield but not sure about price right now, it's near 52 wk high.


BP has been great to me and I continue to hold but unsure about adding to my position at the minute. It's not too long until the next set of results get released so I'm going to wait it out for now.


----------



## sam

bough some MCD @ 87.20 today


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

sam said:


> bough some MCD @ 87.20 today


Sam, where do you get so much money from? Parked in cash or something? How many stock purchases have you made in llike a few days??


----------



## rikk

Bought 4000 shares of ERF yesterday at ~$16 ... been holding cash ... been watching oil dip, gas rise ... we'll see. Oh yeah, and on a whim bought 1000 shares of OCZ at $1.27 last week ... whatever


----------



## Jets99

MCD

Now stop giving away your coffee dammit.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Jets99 said:


> Now stop giving away your coffee dammit.


The stock is not going down for that reason. 

You need to understand the marketing strategy behind such promotions, which is not to give away MCD $$s, but to compete with other stores by luring in irregular/new/past/ customers, and also hoping that they will leave with more than just the freebie. I for one, have never gone to a store to just get a freebie; I would get a muffin or something to go with the coffee [even if I did not want the former]. :stupid:

And there are various other reasons for promotions, that if successful, they are money makers as I'm sure you know already.


----------



## Sampson

Coffee is merely water sprinkled with some beans. Its cost is next to nothing. the promotion, publicity alone is worth presumably millions.

But don't steal too many SBUX customers away, I'm got money riding on them too. The good thing is that SBUX is penetrating Asian markets (read China and India) much better than MCD, so maybe MCD can have some of the North American coffee market, leave the real growth to the dedicated 'lifestyle' pushers (SBUX).

Could you imagine if MCD pushed a lifestyle... what would that look like...perhaps an obese Ronald McDonald?


----------



## Jets99

Sure I know. I actually think giving away coffee is great marketing. I doubt many people drive away with just a free coffee. 

And as a lover of Tim Hortons coffee I was surprised how much I like MCD coffee lately. But maybe it just tasted better because it was free ?? It's really excellent I think but sometimes not fresh. 

Now if only they could make a great veggie burger. That might help the stock.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Sampson said:


> 1. Coffee is merely water sprinkled with some beans. Its cost is next to nothing. the promotion, publicity alone is worth presumably millions.
> 2. But don't steal too many SBUX customers away....
> 3. The good thing is that SBUX is penetrating Asian markets (read China and India)....


1. Indeed!

- How much would a 920g coffee jar cost you? Depending on coffee of course, but let's say $20;
- how many cups could you make? About 200;
- cost per black cup for me [as I don't like cream/milk]: $0.10 cents of rich, pure taste. :encouragement:

Now, how about the cost of 200 caffè lattés bought at SBUX? 

2. :biggrin:

3. They certainly are trying everything!

http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/19/starbucks-opens-in-india-with-pomp-and-tempered-ambition/

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-at-more-cafes-to-lure-evening-customers.html


----------



## donald

I wonder what the ''patners" aka the real owner's of mcd think of the free coffee?since mcd is run by independents( the ones with the real skin in the game)not the corporate
players that are a millions miles away from the operations,i agree that mcd is a marketing machine but people forget the hundred of thousands of owners(aka francisers)Ive read because there so dollar menu focused they are squeezing the independent owners(there profits are declining)-There getting hit the hardest on margins.(there is some back-lash)

I hold mcd but im concerned about there new mangement(the old ceo was loved)Id hate to run a mcd when they call the shots(tie up my drive thru with ''free coffee days ect)still at the end of the day its mcd.


----------



## namelessone

Just bought a small position @FAST. It's not cheap but I just want to initiate a position to follow. 
It's 343 baggers in the last 25 years, beat Apple. I think it'll continue to perform in decades to come.


----------



## Sampson

@ TGal,

beer & wine at starbucks hey? How long can a student sit at a starbucks (have you ever been to the ones at UW?) and linger over a pint of beer? Certainly not as long as a coffee that is brewed too hot and takes 45 min to sip and cool down.

Last time I was in China, looked like Starbucks was making very good inroads into that market. The Forbidden City has one, they have Chinese-style and flavoured drinks, and the clientele is EXACTLY the same as in North America. Meanwhile, no one is at McDonalds.

I am very curious how the Indian market will respond. If consumers dig Starbucks as much as they do Apple products, then they'll have another winner. Quite a different palate though.


----------



## AGHFX

Just purchased 45 shares of POT at $39.97


----------



## Toronto.gal

And I thought it would not drop below $40, but it has today; I think 2nd time this year.

YTD: AGU= 53%/POT= -5%

*Sampson:* time will tell.


----------



## AGHFX

You're right, Toronto.gal, it is the 2nd time this year. "Investors" are disappointed that earnings were below their expectations. A disappointed investor means I get to snatch it up on sale! :biggrin: There seems to be a lot more commotion with potash sales in China so I'm interested to see what the next few months bring.


----------



## Toronto.gal

AGHFX said:


> 1. "Investors" are disappointed that earnings were below their expectations.
> 2. A disappointed investor means I get to snatch it up on sale! :biggrin:
> 3. commotion with potash sales in China....


1. Sure, we can cry all we want, BUT we should not have been totally surprised as results were in line with company's reduced guidance that was offered in Q2 last July.

*Key Performance and Outlook Highlights*

Q2:

- Record second-quarter earnings prior to a *non-cash impairment charge of $341 million* ($0.39 per share1)
- Second-quarter earnings reported at $0.60 per share
- Offshore potash sales volumes of 2 million tonnes set a new quarterly record
- *Third-quarter 2012 earnings guidance of $0.70-$0.90 per share*
- Maintained full-year 2012 earnings guidance but revised to $2.80-$3.20 per share due to the adjustment for second-quarter impairment charge

http://www.potashcorp.com/news/1495/

Q3:

- *Third-quarter earnings of $0.74 per share*; 21 percent lower than third-quarter 2011
- Record third-quarter North American potash sales volumes offset by offshore sales decline
- Nine-month cash flow prior to working capital changes reached $2.7 billion; close to record levels
- Full-year 2012 earnings guidance lowered to $2.40-$2.60 per share

http://www.potashcorp.com/news/1533/

2. Most clouds have a silver lining. 

3. India's price resistance as well.


----------



## Navigate Sensibly

The thing with potash is it's pretty much a one commodity company. That's a specific risk that I don't really want to take, because it is depending on potash commodity movement. However, this price looks very good to buy. 
The other thing I don't understand about potash is this: what happens when genetic engineering of foods becomes more prevalent? Then we don't even need that much fertilizers, do we?


----------



## AGHFX

Navigate Sensibly said:


> The other thing I don't understand about potash is this: what happens when genetic engineering of foods becomes more prevalent? Then we don't even need that much fertilizers, do we?


I think that may come in a few years but I'm not seeing an abundance of genetic engineering of foods in the near future. Although this company is based on one commodity, it's one that they do well. Their revenues, profits, and profit margins are looking nicer each quarter as well. The biggest reason I'm optimistic about this company (aside from the attractive price) is the increasing global demand for food. The largest growth is in 2nd and 3rd world countries whose foods come from your more basic crops. As far as my knowledge goes, demand for potash should increase in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Navigate Sensibly said:


> The other thing I don't understand about potash is this: what happens when genetic engineering of foods becomes more prevalent? Then we don't even need that much fertilizers, do we?


Biotechnology in agriculture to increase crop productivity & other things, and also genetic engineering to enhance products, is nothing new & will continue to advance, however, the need for fertilizers won't disappear anytime soon. 

There is no other natural or modified substitute for potash as of now & it is a product that is consumed globally by all agricultural crops, such as corn/cotton/fruit & vegetables/palm oil/rice/soybean/wheat & forget the others. Moreover, we keep hearing about the high global demand due to growing populations, limited agricultural space, etc., etc. 

'To ensure healthy and nutritious plant growth, adequate supplies of potash must be maintained in the soil by judicious use of fertilizers and manures and there are no environmental risks associated with this nutrient. In fact, potash makes a positive contribution to the environment by balancing other nutrients, especially nitrate, to make sure they are taken-up and used by plants efficiently so avoiding losses which might be harmful.'


----------



## jcgd

Why would genetically modified food require less potash to grow? More plant mass = more fertilizer, no?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Because genetically modified/genetically engineered foods, have supposedly been modified to already enhance levels of nutrition; resistance to disease/drought/pesticides & other desired traits. However, no matter how advanced the latest molecular biology techniques have gotten [and will get], there is plenty of safety concerns, so our natural/safer resources won't be left to waste anytime soon. 

Lots of interesting information can be found on the FDA & USDA websites.

*GM Foods:*









Given the world population, and hence, the need for higher crop yields, there is no alternative but to interfere with nature.


----------



## Hawkdog

Toronto.gal said:


> Given the world population, and hence, the need for higher crop yields, there is no alternative but to interfere with nature.



This is unfortunate. We can grow wheat faster now and with more resistance to disease however its being altered to the point humans can't process it.
Anyone read the book "Wheat Belly"?


----------



## Maybe Later

jcgd said:


> Why would genetically modified food require less potash to grow? More plant mass = more fertilizer, no?


Efficiency. If it could "mine" the soil more effectively at lower K concentrations then you'd need to apply less fertilizer and less would leach.

That said, as biomass increases, so does the need for essential mineral nutrients.

However, depending on the crop, not all of the K gets delivered to the seed (usually the part we're interested in). So, increases in soil management or agricultural practices can modify soil K levels. Manipulating not only plants, but soil biota, is a possible venue for biotech improvement


----------



## gibor365

What a mess today with TSX 
XIU as per TWD was up 0.1% to 17.73
but as per globeinvestor and tmx.com was down 0.4% to 17.64!
So, what is the truth?! It was wierd to see 0.4% down on XIU when TSX was up 12 points


----------



## Lephturn

Hawkdog said:


> This is unfortunate. We can grow wheat faster now and with more resistance to disease however its being altered to the point humans can't process it.
> Anyone read the book "Wheat Belly"?


NOpe - I'll have to check it out. Read Daniel Suarez's novels - Daemon and Freedom - he goes into this in some detail. These are great novels in their own right and very well researched. But yes - you could starve to death in the American corn belt because you can't actually digest most of the corn. Can you even call it food anymore if people can't eat it? What is it when the only thing that can digest it is a machine which then excretes a substance which we put in something we like to think is food?


----------



## Lephturn

gibor said:


> What a mess today with TSX
> XIU as per TWD was up 0.1% to 17.73
> but as per globeinvestor and tmx.com was down 0.4% to 17.64!
> So, what is the truth?! It was wierd to see 0.4% down on XIU when TSX was up 12 points


US markets closed - so I would expect weirdness as some speculators play in the Canadian market to try to capture the impact of weekend news & hurricane damage impact.


----------



## dvelecka

well now with the 'perfect storm' hitting the east coast (sending prayers to everyone there), oil is set to spike in price, NYSE closed.. best time for short selling??


----------



## gibor365

dvelecka said:


> well now with the 'perfect storm' hitting the east coast (sending prayers to everyone there), oil is set to spike in price, NYSE closed.. best time for short selling??


short selling what? oil?


----------



## Hawkdog

I'm looking at buying DML.T - a uranium play is close to year low. looks to be a good buy at this point, its also a potential buyout target. 
Anyone have any insight?


----------



## dogcom

Toronto.gal said:


> Because genetically modified/genetically engineered foods, have supposedly been modified to already enhance levels of nutrition; resistance to disease/drought/pesticides & other desired traits. However, no matter how advanced the latest molecular biology techniques have gotten [and will get], there is plenty of safety concerns, so our natural/safer resources won't be left to waste anytime soon.
> 
> Lots of interesting information can be found on the FDA & USDA websites.
> 
> *GM Foods:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given the world population, and hence, the need for higher crop yields, there is no alternative but to interfere with nature.


T.gal do some research on what people are writing about Monsanto. Just googling the name already brings out the nasty stuff.


----------



## Sampson

dogcom said:


> T.gal do some research on what people are writing about Monsanto. Just googling the name already brings out the nasty stuff.


Monsanto's story is quite a unique one, not necessarily totally about GM'ing foods, but exclusivity and patent protection of those organisms. "Open'source" GM foods are the only way to go, but where is the incentive to do the research?


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> T.gal do some research on what people are writing about Monsanto. Just googling the name already brings out the nasty stuff.


I don't own the stock, but yes, I'm very familiar as I'm bullish on agricultural stocks.

The first GM plant [tobacco] was produced in the US in the 80's and not surprisingly, the US is #1 in the production of GM crops, however, not the only one.

'The world’s leading producers of GM crops are the United States, Argentina, Brazil, Canada, India and China.'
http://www.gmo-compass.org/eng/agri_biotechnology/gmo_planting/142.countries_growing_gmos.html

In the near future, GM salmon, at the grocery store near you [animals have not yet been approved]:










More interesting articles on GM foods.
http://topics.nytimes.com/top/reference/timestopics/subjects/g/genetically_modified_food/index.html


----------



## Beaver101

> In the near future, GM salmon, at the grocery store near you [animals have not yet been approved]:


:eek2: :frown:  ... farmraised fish tastes bad enough and now GM Frankenfish .. no thanks but thanks for bringing this topic up.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Little Beaver, if you're young enough, keep an open mind to other possibilities, like futuristic foods; not so science fiction I'm afraid.


----------



## Beaver101

Like Soylent Green? Only in blue/red/green capsules form? Eew, eew, eew. :sour:


----------



## Hawkdog

Toronto.gal said:


> Little Beaver, if you're young enough, keep an open mind to other possibilities, like futuristic foods; not so science fiction I'm afraid.


my wife is waiting for these pills! she is allergic to lots and hates eating!! she just wants to be able to take a pill!


----------



## Maybe Later

Sampson said:


> "Open'source" GM foods are the only way to go, but where is the incentive to do the research?


When was the last time that funding for basic research was a political talking point? There are people who would do this just for the fun of it if someone would fund it.


----------



## Maybe Later

Toronto.gal said:


> The first GM plant [tobacco] was produced in the US in the 80's and not surprisingly, the US is #1 in the production of GM crops, however, not the only one.


Tobacco is a really interesting crop for Ag-biotech potential. It has an amazing amount of infrastructure built up around it and it does not mix with the food chain. Think plants producing drugs, vaccines, especially protein based products.


----------



## Sampson

Maybe Later said:


> When was the last time that funding for basic research was a political talking point? There are people who would do this just for the fun of it if someone would fund it.


That was my point. It's expensive. Public sourced funding could be occurring at Public Universities using grants, but any major discoveries would likely be patented an eventually the IP sold to large biotech anyway.


----------



## Beaver101

Back to the topic of this thread ... first buy posting ... TLM 200 x $11.39 and price still dropping :frown-new:... hope it's a treat and not a trick!


----------



## Eder

I grabbed 1000 TLM @ $11.01...I hate this company though.


Bleh just sold it @ $11.11...came to my senses


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> 1. I hate this company though.
> 2. just sold it @ $11.11...came to my senses


1. I can't hate a company that has given me excellent returns [especially from last May to Sept.], as well as good trading opportunities throughout the periods I have owned the stock, but it is now at the lows of 2004, so not pretty at all for buy & holders & for those who did not book any profits.

No doubt many misses & problems for this company. As HP once said, 'global properties too far-flung.'

*Q3 Overview:*

- Production from ongoing operations increased 6% over last year to 415,000 boe/d, driven by gas volumes in North America and liquids growth in Southeast Asia, Colombia and the Eagle Ford. Full-year production guidance remains unchanged.

- Year-to-date cash flow(1) is $2.3 billion, down 10% from last year, as low North American natural gas prices and lower North Sea production were partially offset by higher production in Southeast Asia.

-  The net loss of $731 million in the quarter is largely the result of $443 million in after-tax impairment charges, reflecting the impact of the company's planned exit from Peru, ongoing uncertainty with the Yme development in Norway, the prohibitions on shale operations in Quebec, and declining reservoir performance at Rev in Norway.

- In Malaysia, Talisman is on track to assume operatorship of the new Kinabalu PSC in late December 2012. In Vietnam the HST/HSD development remains on schedule and on budget, with first oil projected for the second half of 2013.

- The company continues to make progress toward closing the $1.5 billion UK joint venture agreement with Sinopec by year-end.

- Talisman has decided to exit Peru in order to focus on near-term opportunities in its three core regions.

*Priorities:*

- We will live within our means. We will set capital spending budgets that can be funded by operating cash flows. We will pay down debt, strengthen our balance sheet and build financial capacity to act opportunistically when attractive acquisition or development opportunities come our way.

- We will focus our capital program on projects that come onstream more quickly and deliver sustainable cash flow over the longer term. We will reduce up front capital on high-risk exploration in multiple regions around the world. We will continue to explore, but in regions we know well and in a lower risk part of the exploration spectrum.

- We intend to build and strengthen our three core regions - the Americas, Southeast Asia and the North Sea - and we will shed non-core assets and focus on our best properties in all three regions.

- We will improve operational performance and reduce all aspects of our cost structure. We will do things better, faster and at lower cost, maintaining our focus on safe and responsible operating practices.

http://www.thepressreleasewire.com/....jsp?actionFor=1683855&year=2012&releaseSeq=3

Lots of promises, but, I do like the company's assets & long-term opportunities at current valuation.

Let's see what the new CEO will be able to do. 

2. Came to your senses with a quick profit in your pocket. 

*Beaver:* Happy Halloween. :biggrin:


----------



## rikk

Just sold the ERF ... nothing gained, nothing lost ... just more comfortable with the cash for now.


----------



## Eder

Lol Tgal...you are talking me back into TLM. I had it on my buy list at $10.50...missed it by a bit today,and went ahead and bought anyway. On my way out the door I realized I might be buying too high and came back to the computer and sold.

I guess I should stick to pipelines.


----------



## tinypotato

Picked up a tiny amount of CNR

Don't ever plan on selling it...just going to hold and keep accumulating


----------



## zylon

*well how about them apples ...*

Looking thru my many watch lists I see that my order for AW.UN (A&W) was filled at 20.93

Nice smack-down in the last 1/2 hour; haven't seen anything on the news wires.










_________________
you roll the dice, and you deal with it.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eder said:


> 1. Lol Tgal...you are talking me back into TLM.
> 2. On my way out the door *I realized I might be buying too high* and came back to the computer and sold.


1. No, no, I'm not doing any such thing. I was just saying that I have made a lot of $$$ with this company [via buying/averaging down/booking profits/dripping/holding/trading]. I was not defending/promoting the company, just saying that as an investor, I have done very well with it, hence I'm not ready to abandon it. 

2. I consider a stock that has plummetted about 40% in 6 weeks, to be in the trEnchEs, hence I did not hesitate to buy yesterday when it dipped below $11, and guess what, I'm already up almost 6% overnight. :encouragement:

I don't time the markets [I know Belguy does not believe this]; I simply buy very low and sell higher [not going for any superlatives].


----------



## Argonaut

tinypotato said:


> Picked up a tiny amount of CNR
> 
> Don't ever plan on selling it...just going to hold and keep accumulating


Nice move, it's been good to me as an owner. Can't go wrong with a top 5 Canadian stock. Sometime in the next couple years I'll imagine we see $100 and a two-for-one split.


----------



## webber22

I think I made the error of ordering the new issue of CPG that came out today at my backup broker CIBC. I don't use their 1950's style system that often - I had to call the order into a guy in India, give out my personal info (like every call to them), them give my email for the prospectus, then wait for a phone call to confirm the order or partial order. Like every trade, a bulky letter is mailed out to confirm everything, sometimes a half-dozen letters a day during hectic trading.

Does anyone know how long this government-like operation normally takes for new stock issues? Will they call me from India tonight in my sleep? If I don't hear back from them I'll just order the stock anyhow, it's bound to be lower than the new issue price anyways in the morning


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> 1. No, no, I'm not doing any such thing. I was just saying that I have made a lot of $$$ with this company [via buying/averaging down/booking profits/dripping/holding/trading]. I was not defending/promoting the company, just saying that as an investor, I have done very well with it, hence I'm not ready to abandon it.
> 
> 2. I consider a stock that has plummetted about 40% in 6 weeks, to be in the trEnchEs, hence I did not hesitate to buy yesterday when it dipped below $11, and guess what, I'm already up almost 6% overnight. :encouragement:
> 
> I don't time the markets [I know Belguy does not believe this]; I simply buy very low and sell higher [not going for any superlatives].


yeah
that 10.7 dip was a nice entry possibly.
we will seee:encouragement:
good work.
not saying i did not buy any yet:encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

thenegotiator said:


> that 10.7 dip was a nice entry possibly.


Didn't catch the lowest, but managed to grab some under $11.

Good luck 2 U 2.


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> Didn't catch the lowest, but managed to grab some under $11.
> 
> Good luck 2 U 2.


some below 11 bux is damn good


----------



## humble_pie

webber if you don't want your cpg shares in the secondary offering i'll buy em from you each:


----------



## webber22

CPG @ $40 is a great deal - a gift :encouragement:


----------



## humble_pie

i'll pay you a premium of course ... somewhere between issue price & market


----------



## humble_pie

i meant i would have paid you a premium over issue price.

webber you would have put your name onto a list of clients expressing interest. Somebody in india is not licensed to take your final order.

however it's doubtful any discount broker clients will get any shares of CPG in this issue. Entire allocation going to all brokers for all retail clients was sold out within a few minutes yesterday. The deal opened around 3:12 pm & closed 3:20-3:25. Most of the issue would have gone to institutions.

priced at $40, the issue will drag on CPG price until after settlement sometime in latter part of november.

hot new issues like this one are hard on discount brokers. Some, like td waterhouse, do work the new issue business. Some discounters don't bother. Roybank discount, i would imagine, is active in new issues but mostly on the fixed-income side.

with a hot issue, discount brokers will receive only a miniscule token amount, perhaps a few thousand shares at best. These get offered to the first 2 or 3 clients on the existing "expressions of interest" list. They're snapped up within minutes. Nobody else gets any.


----------



## webber22

Good stuff Humble .... Yes I saw it on TDW, but before I could lick my chops the issue was closed
Now it's safe to say they have the price pegged at 39.99 with the Bid/Ask lots at 999 each pre-market


----------



## rikk

Just now 4000 shares RPL at $2.63 into the TFSA ... come December there should be a 10% dividend in place, and a little growth wouldn't hurt


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> however it's doubtful any discount broker clients will get any shares of CPG in this issue. Entire allocation going to all brokers for all retail clients was sold out within a few minutes yesterday. The deal opened around 3:12 pm & closed 3:20-3:25. Most of the issue would have gone to institutions.


Yep, this is true for most well known, large cap corporation issues.
That being said, many times, the stock dips close to the new issue price on next day's trading.
Anyone interested can often purchase shares at or around the new isssue price.

For example, as I write this, CPG shares are below $40 - the offer price.
Anyone interested can easily buy the same quantity of shares on the regular stock exchange.
No need to go through the EOI and all the paperwork/delays related to that.

This is of course a general statement and doesn't always play out.
Also assuming that offer price is not too far below current market price.

But in many cases, you are able to get same or better deal on the open market immediately after open the next day.


----------



## humble_pie

harold you are absolutely right.

i haven't yet looked at any market prices today. But CPG below $40 this am suggests that the share price was artificially propped up during the weeks leading up to yesterday's offering, ie propped up during the price-setting period.

nothing huge. Nothing big enough to ever be complained about. Just a little propping. On a 3/4 of a billion $$ offering, just a little 10 cent or 25 cent prop per share would make a significant difference. Sigh.


----------



## AMABILE

NOW trading @ $39.86 !!!!!


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> Nothing big enough to ever be complained about. Just a little propping. On a 3/4 of a billion $$ offering, just a little 10 cent or 25 cent prop per share would make a significant difference. Sigh.


About complainers....I like the quote: 'Don't complain that you are not getting what you want, just be glad you are not getting what you deserve!' :biggrin:


----------



## Jets99

Cpg @$39.88


----------



## blin10

pwt


----------



## bettyboop

RPL

just a half position


----------



## dogcom

I bought some ZJG and bought some HEE, went with some covered calls for oil because I figure it won't have as much downside if I am wrong.

Today's employment report was totally expected because they must give Obama every chance possible to win. You get oil down as well which is also good for Obama.


----------



## avrex

Back on March 2012, I exited my AAPL position @ 592.00, to take my profits and move my money to other stocks that I felt had better value.
I did that, and now, eight months later, *I'm back.*

Today, I bought AAPL (actually an AAPL call) 10 minutes before the closing bell with the stock as @ 575.70.


----------



## gibor365

rikk said:


> Just now 4000 shares RPL at $2.63 into the TFSA ... come December there should be a 10% dividend in place, and a little growth wouldn't hurt


In order yield to be 10% price should drop to $2.3 
"The board of directors of Renegade has conditionally approved an initial monthly dividend of 1.92 cents per share".

Still you gonna get 8.76% yield that is not bad.....reminds me EGL.UN

Will be watching what happens on Monday.... RPL and CPG are on my radar


----------



## Hawkdog

anyone pick up any CSE on the dip?
I picks a few more at $4.15 - back up to 4.25 today.

I also picked up 5000 shares of BAR.v Warrants are set to expire next week, should jump in price.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Didn't buy a dang thing... I want things to FAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL so I can buy at cheaper prices.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Jon_Snow said:


> Didn't buy a dang thing... I want things to FAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLL so I can buy at cheaper prices.


Why don't you buy some European stocks if falling stock markets and "cheap" prices is all you care about?
Also, what makes you think that a particular security should stop falling just because *you* have chosen to bless it with your attention and investment?


----------



## thenegotiator

HaroldCrump said:


> Why don't you buy some European stocks if falling stock markets and "cheap" prices is all you care about?
> Also, what makes you think that a particular security should stop falling just because *you* have chosen to bless it with your attention and investment?


i fully agree with ur statement harold.
i bought a falling knive in a sector that is not my area of expertise.
married puts attached but a falling knife nevertheless.
am i right in my purchase?
did i buy because I have chosen to bless it ?
no . i bought it with INSURANCE.
nothing else.
for the above poster i am not sure what he is trying to imply.
cheers


----------



## Jon_Snow

I would like the stocks I feel comfortable trading (SU, G and a few others) to become cheaper in the next while. That is all.


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> I would like the stocks I feel comfortable trading (SU, G and a few others) to become cheaper in the next while. That is all.


Just curious what do you mean by cheaper? How many % should they drop to be cheap for you? 3,5,10, 20%? Or you look when P/E will go down or yield go up to specific number?


----------



## Spidey

Bought some SVY @ $6.80 Friday. Trading at .7 X book value, P/E 9.99, P/CF 4.4X, Debt to Capital 18.81%, Div 5.31%. Bought (at this price) and sold (at a nice profit) this one previously this year. Fairly thinly traded, so be prepared to hold on if things don't go your way in the near term.


----------



## gibor365

Fundamentals looks good, had a strong support at $6.90, but support can be broken now, isn't it?


----------



## marina628

I bought 12 shares of aapl for $575 , I own 12 shares for higher price ($650).


----------



## bettyboop

VOD

I have been watching this for years and finally bought some today.


----------



## Jets99

bettyboop said:


> VOD
> 
> I have been watching this for years and finally bought some today.


I like VOD too. Why today? Just curious. Because of pullback?


----------



## rikk

Heavy selling ATP ... down about $1.20 ... this is one I've held in the past for the dividend ... just bought 3000 shares at $13.60 ... knee jerk reaction.


----------



## namelessone

gibor said:


> Just curious what do you mean by cheaper? How many % should they drop to be cheap for you? 3,5,10, 20%? Or you look when P/E will go down or yield go up to specific number?




I consider it's cheap if the share price dropped 30~50% when there's nothing wrong with the business, e.g earning power, asset are relatively unchanged.


----------



## namelessone

Initiated a small position for NKE to follow up.


----------



## rikk

And 2000 more ATP at $13.43 ... missed the $13.20 ... and sure hope I'm past the bottom.


----------



## webber22

With ATP Atlantic Power, they say "revising 2012 Payout Ratio guidance from 90% to 97%, to 96% to 102%". Very difficult to maintain this level of payout, I would wait for a dividend cut before buying


----------



## rikk

webber22 said:


> With ATP Atlantic Power, they say "revising 2012 Payout Ratio guidance from 90% to 97%, to 96% to 102%". Very difficult to maintain this level of payout, I would wait for a dividend cut before buying


Well, we'll see ... "The Company expects, based on its growth assumptions, that there will be additional contributions from acquisitions and dispositions, which are expected to further support the Company's continued ability to pay its dividend." Was a matter of "sort of keeping up on ATP" while watching it slowly creep higher and higher and not really considering owning it again.


----------



## bettyboop

gambled with some VRNG, they just won a court case and the stock is all over the place, maybe I'll get lucky, I need a new sofa.


----------



## thenegotiator

gibor said:


> Just curious what do you mean by cheaper? How many % should they drop to be cheap for you? 3,5,10, 20%? Or you look when P/E will go down or yield go up to specific number?


maybe tomorrow he might get cheaper?
who knows right?


----------



## gibor365

thenegotiator said:


> maybe tomorrow he might get cheaper?
> who knows right?


maybe  but maybe day after tomorrow is will be even more cheaper....and maybe more expensive 
right?!


----------



## thenegotiator

gibor said:


> maybe  but maybe day after tomorrow is will be even more cheaper....and maybe more expensive
> right?!


hehe
u are absolutely right:encouragement:
timing the mkts is really really hard.
curiously the VIx is kinda stubborn tooo.
it must mean something right?:rolleyes2:


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Well I had a busy day.. MCD, ABX and VOD.


----------



## bettyboop

Jets99 said:


> I like VOD too. Why today? Just curious. Because of pullback?



No reason really, I had the $$ in my US account after selling 2 dogs and it was on my buy list, it was a toss up between that and MCD.
I'll pick up MCD after I sell some VHC later this week.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

For me I was between VOD and CTL. VOD is in oversold territory, not to say it can't go farther down, and I got a better feeling off of them than I did CTL after looking into both companies.


----------



## SkyFall

DOW down almost 2%, anyone betting one come back in few days!?


----------



## Jon_Snow

This is what I have been waiting for... it was evident that after the election, focus would shift to the impending "fiscal cliff" and the market would become skittish. The question is, will this be a short blip, or a lengthy slide while the US politicians play their little game. 

Not buying quite yet... but am closer. This is just how I like to trade these days... the volatility makes for a good trading environment.


----------



## zylon

*subject to change without reason or notice*

Limit order: 500 ATP-T @ 10.49

3 year chart

price obj 10.50

ATP projects


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster

> subject to change without reason or notice


haha. Love it. :love-struck:


----------



## rikk

rikk said:


> And 2000 more ATP at $13.43 ... missed the $13.20 ... and sure hope I'm past the bottom.


2000 more bringing my cost to $13/share ... and that is enough of that ... and to think this all started when I took a break from installing a bird feeder, poured a coffee, put my feet up, and powered on the laptop to see how the markets were doing ... good news ... the bird feeder works :encouragement:


----------



## blin10

love your sarcasm


----------



## Young&Ambitious

wow now there's a chart to look at (ATP.TO to be clear..) :eek2:


----------



## Argonaut

ATP: TransAlta 2.0


----------



## blin10

.................


----------



## Islenska

Bought some Apple in 50 share batches the last while,have 200 now at around 












Bought some Apple in 50 share batches so have 200 now at around $580 with one last kick at the cat for $560.
Hope this doesn't turn into a RIM replay!


----------



## Assetologist

[email protected]


----------



## Compounding1

Looking at CNQ today. They had a bad earnings and should drop so could be a good time for me to get in.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Islenka:* why not edit your post?


----------



## newbi

got some mcd and aapl today!!


----------



## Dibs

I added some funds to my TDB911 International Index today.


----------



## marina628

AAPL Bought 12 shares $544 . GRPN bought 1000 shares $3.80(back to gambling :stupid


----------



## Eder

I got 1000 Rogers Sugar @ $5.97 to double my holding.
Added 250 more BCE @ $42.58.


----------



## Islenska

Sorry T-Gal I'll watch for that,
almost thought of more Apple but enough is enough-----------sure seems like a screaming buy right now.


----------



## jcgd

I should be buying Apple but I sold out a few days back. I only get burnt by that darn stock... making all the usual beginner mistakes, buying high, selling low. I decided enough was enough and since I wouldn't be comfortable holding it for another 10 years I think I'll stay out.

Bought some Bank of New York Mellon (BK) yesterday, some more Couch (COH) and Wells Fargo (WFC) today.


----------



## Spidey

Added to my MRG.UN @$11.50. This is a new N.A. residential REIT with lots of inside investment from the Morguard guys. Early days so a bit of a leap of faith on the management team. Trading at 0.7 times book and pays a 5.18% yield.


----------



## HaroldCrump

marina628 said:


> GRPN bought 1000 shares $3.80(back to gambling


Uh oh 
Fortunately, it was only a small amount.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Marina correctly called it 'gambling'. 

She's a swing-trader, however, not same-day trader, so this -24% drop won't bother her much [unless of course it continues falling as it has been doing since June]. 

As well, I believe she's profited more than $3,800 with GRPN, so she's actually gambling with her profits.


----------



## webber22

Adding to small holding of CLC - CML Healthcare. It's not the first time this stock has dropped, only to recover later

Edit" This sounded like a dumb reason to buy when I re-read it again :chuncky:


----------



## Jon_Snow

Boy, are these markets skittish... Boehner speaks, markets go up.... Obama has a few remarks later, market goes down. I think I'll just order another margharita. :tongue-new:


----------



## bayview

Smart money has been selling

http://www.moneynews.com/Outbrain/b...-stock/2012/08/29/id/450265?PROMO_CODE=FE8A-1


----------



## webber22

Smart money was selling several weeks ago at market high's, those filings are way back in the past. I bet Buffett is buying right now, and hoping we go over the cliff


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster

bayview said:


> Smart money has been selling
> 
> http://www.moneynews.com/Outbrain/b...-stock/2012/08/29/id/450265?PROMO_CODE=FE8A-1


hey thanks for the link.

I have to laugh at Paulson selling though. The guy is in the middle of BBQ-ing off 50% of his fund (for the 2nd year in a row, haha) so he's been hit with huge redemption's so he has to sell.

Too bad they didn't give the portion of their accounts they sold off because without that this piece is almost meaningless with which to draw any real conclusions from.

Good to see Paulson getting what fools deserve though. Nothing brings a bigger smile, :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## MoMoney

bayview said:


> Smart money has been selling
> 
> http://www.moneynews.com/Outbrain/b...-stock/2012/08/29/id/450265?PROMO_CODE=FE8A-1


You can't seriously believe that site is a reputable source.


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster

MoMoney said:


> You can't seriously believe that site is a reputable source.


lol damn straight!

almost a great as this place on the same topic.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/49763924

further linked from this story will bring you to J Paulson aka handy-boy 

http://www.cnbc.com/id/49562371/?Paulson_Fund_Losses_Prompt_Some_Investors_to_Pull_Out

Funny thing, back in my day pulling out was considered a good thing. :smilet-digitalpoint

All these reasons for this or that happening or taking place is just hilarious. Does anyone take media seriously anymore?


----------



## londoncalling

Bought some Potashcorp at $39.00 (US).


----------



## Jets99

Damn the cliff. Bought VOD @ $25.26


----------



## tombiosis

bought some cibc yesterday @ $77...long for my rrsp...


----------



## Spidey

Bought some PBN @ $10.97. Trading at 4.1X CF, .6X P/B, 8.72% div , 31% debt to capital.


----------



## BRS9

Loaded up a bunch more DTX at $6.14 on Friday. Should do really well before the year's up.


----------



## BRS9

BRS9 said:


> Loaded up a bunch more DTX at $6.14 on Friday. Should do really well before the year's up.



That worked well;


----------



## webber22

Bought ELD gold stock today at 13.20. The fed printing presses will be turned up a notch Wednesday is my hope.
Does anyone else think some stocks are getting toppy / frothy ?


----------



## My Own Advisor

Bought some CLC. I figure it can't get much worse.


----------



## underemployedactor

EDR, but just a board lot for fun. Like the story on silver though.


----------



## maxandrelax

My Own Advisor said:


> Bought some CLC. I figure it can't get much worse.


There was half a mill insider buys at the bottom of that big fall... good sign.


----------



## londoncalling

picked up some egl.un on Monday at 7.36. This may be a falling knife but I felt that there was a lot of selling in the name of tax loss selling. In order for there to be sellers there must be buyers. The yield is quite steep but i am hoping for a nice bounce before a quick exit (next few quarters). The stock does not have a long track record so I am hoping to play the volatity of it trying to find its share price. This may be gambling but I am fine with that. I added a small amount to an already small position. Guess we'll see where this one goes.


----------



## thenegotiator

UUU at 1.82.
tomorrow i may go long on?......... sorry no sharing on those.
my apologies :encouragement:


----------



## indexxx

thenegotiator said:


> tomorrow i may go long on?......... sorry no sharing on those.


Why not? Isn't that what we're here for??


----------



## thenegotiator

indexxx said:


> Why not? Isn't that what we're here for??


i am sure that not everything is shared here.
besides if i go long or short on anything today it will be till MOC.
i think that i share enough ideas and that is what we are here for right?


----------



## LOST

Sold GRT at 36.60 and IAE for a loss at 2.08. I was looking at IPL.UN from the open. I went up .60 at the open with very little volume. After I sold shares of other stocks I was delighted to see IPL.UN back down to the opening price. I bought 500 shares and at the end of the day it was up .35. So in one day, I figure I made .60 on the downside plus the .35 on the upside of the 500 shares for a total of $475. I could use more days than these.:biggrin:


----------



## Spudd

I got back in Apple today at 509ish. Only 9 shares.


----------



## 44545

I bought more TDB900, TBD902, TDB911 recently. (Canadian, US & Intl equity index funds - S&P/TSX, S&P500, MSCI EAFE).

Sold a bit of TDB909 (Canadian Bond fund, DEX Universe) and adjusted the asset allocation in my Investment Policy Statement to 25% bond (down from 40%) and equity up from 60% (20/20/20) to 75% (25/25/25 of the above index funds)

Keepin' on keepin' on. In the unlikely event of a major market event (fiscal cliff?) I'll move some cash into the depressed asset class.


----------



## humble_pie

all of a sudden there are so many newcomers in cmf forum solemnly preaching they are born-again-100%-indexed-couch-potatoes.

jcOttawa is the latest. Says he's only been investing seriously as of 2012 :biggrin:

were the indexers recruited to post sober messages like these in cmf forum because the day-trading riffraff & the flash-&-glitz option scum are attracting too many readers ?

can't really blame the readers. Who'd look twice at tdb 911 (anaemic gain of 1.5% over last 10 years, GICs did far better) or tdb 902 (same wretched story) when the girl in the silver corset gained a freaking 6500% with her rosy apple over the same time span. 

sure the market recently took a 29% bite out of the apple. That's what tumbled the 10-year return to 6500%. Otherwise aapl, at its $700 peak couple months ago, had returned 9000% over 10 years.

of course, nobody got the course dead right & even the late mister jobs didn't take it with him. But it's very wrong imho to preach to all the young investors who've joined cmf forum in recent months that their financial future has to be so pinched, grey, lifeless, hopeless, average, & dull.

why not tell em, too, to graduate high school, forego university, get a service job & aspire to 35k annual pay.


----------



## thompsg4416

*Better days ahead???*

Couch potato?? To each thier own. I keep a good chunk of my portfolio (about 50%) in solid blue chip Dividend paying stocks.. the other half I try and work magic

Speaking of magic it hasn't been working for me this past week but as they say "you win some you lose some". I've opened a couple small positions in some riskier assets with a good Div and a couple short term plays - hoping for better days ahead 

[email protected] 5.02 PGH - CDN Oil and Gas which has a Div of 9.9% paid monthly... Currently trading at 4.90.
[email protected] 6.58- ARR - and american REIT with a monster 16% dividend paid monthly.. Trading at 6.60 

Also Opened up a couple positions that I plan to trade next week.

3000 @ 1.13 - WZR - CDN Oil Firm in Kurdistan - Down to 1.09 at the moment. If I had more Cdn Cash I'd be buying more.
100 @ 12.20 HNU.to - A leverged ETF based on the Nat Gas price.. Sitting at 11.91 - I trade this one quite frequently and I'm up a few K to date.. That said these leveraged ETFs are risky.


----------



## humble_pie

in wzr i recently sold 10000 in the 1.23 range to hold 3000 & of course the temptation is there to buy some of the sold shares back now that we are below 1.10. 

still, i have not. My reasoning is that all news about this exotic story is too ambiguous. 1) the well is big but so far tests won't flow properly. 2) another well at kurdamir 3 will be spud nearby, but not until february 2013, so there's plenty time yet. 3) i don't expect to see much traffic into/out of wzr shares until the holidays are over. 4) wzr lost TAQA as a major shareholder recently but picked up richard chandler, who some say is a weaker insider.

on the other hand there's no sign that crest energy has reduced its interest in western zagros.

below $1 i would certainly be back into wzr more heavily.

your PGH pick is interesting, seems the company has given up its TMX listing since last i looked. At that time it was considered a weak candidate among canadian energy.

yield is good & with call option sales will push north of 10%. But there have to be substantial negatives, look at those charts. Co warrants a further look-see imho. Thank you for the heads-up !


----------



## humble_pie

i forgot to say that was Drivel Post # 8004


----------



## humble_pie

*this is drivel post # 8005*

in pengrowth - which does have a canadian listing on toronto as PGF - it seems analysts are in a swivet over the dividend. They were in the same sweat - that the dividend might be dropped - when i last checked out this stock nearly 2 years ago.

TD opines that quite a few canadian energies including pengrowth & petrobakken are at risk of dividend cut. Companies whose dividends are thought (by the td) to be more secure include bayview & crescent point.

in many cases the O & G companies have heavy debt to service.

here's what the big green says:



> For this exercise, we specifically focus on how many dollars a company is left with after generating cash flow, spending to maintain our estimated 2013 production levels and paying out net dividends (adjusted for DRIP).
> 
> We refer to this balance of cash as adjusted free cash flow and the equation looks like this:
> 
> AFCF = Cash Flow from Operations - Sustaining Capex – (Dividends + DRIP)
> 
> By our estimates, the outcome is not pretty and reiterates our view that the dividend E&P model is a difficult business to sustainably operate as a going concern. Based on our 2013 production forecast and commodity price assumptions, our coverage universe is expected to generate about $10.6 billion in operating cash flow, partially offset by an estimated $10.1 billion in sustaining capital to replace declines. In addition, the dividend-paying companies are forecast to have cash outlays of $2.4 billion, resulting in about a $1.9-billion shortfall.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

RSI.TO. I wish I had gotten in 2 weeks back but c'est la vie, I'm still happy with my purchase price. Long term outlook for my HELOC leveraged investment account.


----------



## namelessone

First advanture into options.

Bought 100 shares of the followings: XGD.TO, COS.TO, EZPW, CSX,WU and sold 1 covered call contract on each one ranging 1 month to 5 months. 

The risk of assignment is approximately 9% increase of averge price of the 5 stocks within the next few months. 

If they're exercised, the total return will be ~2.8% per month. 
If they are not exercised, the premium collected will be ~1.3% per month on cost.

This is only an experiment. I selected those stocks for the sake of the share price while still kept an eye on their fundamentals.


----------



## thenegotiator

nothing
just selling.


----------



## humble_pie

nameless it's the interesting combo of underlyings in your micro portfolio that intrigues me, not so much whether the options pay out for you in their first few weeks or months of life.

the way i see it, this tiny portf is skewed to the bullish side, is looking for global economic growth even if mild, plus a little positive action from depressed gold stocks. If i had that attitude, i'd be looking out more towards a 2 or even 3 year time frame, less to early spring 2013.

if i had that attitude, i would have been looking to sell calls that were fairly far out-of-the-money, maybe 6 or 8 months off like late spring or early summer 2013

(aside to brad, who likes to count these things: this is Drivel Post # 8006)


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> 1. the girl in the silver corset gained a freaking *6500%* with her rosy apple over the same time span.
> 2. sure the market recently took a *29% bite out of the apple. *
> 3. Otherwise *aapl, at its $700 peak couple months ago, had returned 9000% over 10 years.*
> 4. But it's very wrong imho to preach to all the young investors who've joined cmf forum in recent months that their *financial future has to be so pinched, grey, lifeless, hopeless, average*, & dull.


*1.* Wow! 

*2.* Hardly the only one bitten this year [and not before a dazzling rise first]. Love it or hate it [for whatever reason], there is nothing laughable about such a stellar performance.

*3.* Where the heck was I ten years ago? :rolleyes2: At any rate, holding now 3 years. I was up at one point this year $500+ per share; now up $300+, and it's still nothing to feel bad about. I certainly didn't do this:










*4.* To each its own, but without even talking and looking at superlative performances like AAPL, even 10% is way better than 1.5%.

I may not have made the 9000% return, but I'm pretty happy with my NOK returns in 6 months. :biggrin:

Not buying, but just watching WZR as well [has not reached my entry point yet].


----------



## marina628

Well missed my order by $1.23 on AAPL lol .Only big stock I have owned for long time is amzn ,bought in 2010 and did sell many of my shares but still have 38 at 2010 prices so can't complain too much there.Wish we all had that crystal ball lol


----------



## humble_pie

Toronto.gal said:


> Not buying, but just watching WZR as well [has not reached my entry point yet].


t.gal below a dollar or above a dollar that is the question, it seems to me. I believe i will be above a dollar. & you, how do you find asia minor ?


----------



## jcgd

marina628 said:


> Well missed my order by $1.23 on AAPL lol .Only big stock I have owned for long time is amzn ,bought in 2010 and did sell many of my shares but still have 38 at 2010 prices so can't complain too much there.Wish we all had that crystal ball lol


Lord, you have big cojones to hold Amazon. Well, you seem to be a natural born AND successful gambler. I look at Amazon and just see eBay without margins. I suppose I see the potential, but I can't stomach the price! 66% gain? Not too shabby.


----------



## namelessone

humble_pie said:


> nameless it's the interesting combo of underlyings in your micro portfolio that intrigues me, not so much whether the options pay out for you in their first few weeks or months of life.
> 
> the way i see it, this tiny portf is skewed to the bullish side, is looking for global economic growth even if mild, plus a little positive action from depressed gold stocks. If i had that attitude, i'd be looking out more towards a 2 or even 3 year time frame, less to early spring 2013.
> 
> if i had that attitude, i would have been looking to sell calls that were fairly far out-of-the-money, maybe 6 or 8 months off like late spring or early summer 2013
> 
> (aside to brad, who likes to count these things: this is Drivel Post # 8006)



I didn't thought of that way. I don't look at macro economics when investing. 
Except the gold index, I bought the stocks because they're profitable businesses. 
They do react quickly to good news. Today they're up 1.33% but I still have lots of upside room before assignment. 

I chose shorter expiration dates in the hope that I can maximize the premium received while still capture some capital gain.

For reason of minimum 100 shares requirement, options forces me to be more concentrate rather than placing small bets on many stocks. It seems it works better this way. Buffett said "Diversification is Nothing More Than Protection Against Ignorance."


----------



## marina628

I have doubled my money on AMZN ,will probably get out in 2013.


----------



## thenegotiator

the time has come to short FB


----------



## thenegotiator

i never traded currencies but the time has come.
i am buying the ..........it is a secret


----------



## doctrine

As bad and as overvalued as Facebook is, they make more money than Amazon and Amazon is double the market cap. Ouch.


----------



## greenhawk

I picked up around a thousand units of Bombardier at $3.73 the other day, just something nice to put in the TFSA and hold for the dividends.


----------



## thenegotiator

short the shanghai index


----------



## maxandrelax

Not a good sign, people aren't sharing what they are buying..

Bought Ensign Energy Services this am. Was hoping for a lower buy-in, but seemed to be moving.


----------



## yask72

maxandrelax said:


> Not a good sign, people aren't sharing what they are buying..
> 
> Bought Ensign Energy Services this am. Was hoping for a lower buy-in, but seemed to be moving.


This has been on my watchlist for some time and may yet jump in... Good luck!


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 300 CPG.TO at $36.80
Sold 300 CPG.TO at $37.10

0.73% gain, $80.10 profit, after commissions.

I've gotta pay that water bill somehow... right? :biggrin::rolleyes2:
Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL. :biggrin:

BUT, like I also suggested to you before, pay your bill on time [fight later].


----------



## Young&Ambitious

GG


----------



## dogcom

Have enough gold stocks and have now just purchased a silver ETF.


----------



## KaeJS

Apparently I sold way too early!

Oh well. Better to be safe than sorry.

On a positive note, BMO is up.


----------



## Spudd

I bought some VGK (Vanguard Europe) today in my RRSP.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 600 ECA.TO at $19.40
Sold 600 ECA.TO at $19.45

Made some quick Lunch Money. :encouragement:


----------



## Argonaut

Yay, KaeJS is back!

I sold my high yield corporate bond ETF at a slight profit. Had some decent interest paid on it since I bought in August or September, can't complain.


----------



## Eder

Just bought 382 more BCE ... I have a plan...


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Just bought 382 more BCE ... I have a plan...


I didn't plan to buy BCE as it's already one of my 5 largest holdings, but lately it becomes more and more attractive .... yield is about 5.3% , payout 70% and another dividend increase is possible in 2013


----------



## KaeJS

Argonaut said:


> Yay, KaeJS is back!
> 
> I sold my high yield corporate bond ETF at a slight profit. Had some decent interest paid on it since I bought in August or September, can't complain.


:encouragement:



Eder said:


> Just bought 382 more BCE ... I have a plan...


Yes, you do...

And I think I agree with it.


----------



## Homerhomer

Loading up on Cambridge Water Utilities (symbol KAEJS), seeing how much people are paying for water over there I am bound to make some money :chuncky:


----------



## HaroldCrump

^ excellent idea.
Also, insider news is that they just fired their entire call center, save for 1 CSR and 1 manager, who only works 4 hrs. a day.


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL you guys; will have to do my DD on that new KAEJS symbol that sounds vaguely familiar! :biggrin:

Anyone bought NOK the last couple of days? :encouragement:


----------



## kaleb0

Just started a small position with 150 shares of BCE given it's recent pull-back.. Also added to a position in CUF.UN (again, on weakness, this is my largest REIT holding, but one of their nicest buildings - Place Alexis Nihon (Wikipedia) - is close to my office and it's always packed with shoppers from dusk until dawn, plus they do a great job with maintaining their properties from what I've seen, and their technicals don't look bad either! 

**Disclamer: I'm bullish on REITs**


----------



## KaeJS

800 ECA at $19.375


----------



## Spudd

Bought some AltaGas for my TFSA.


----------



## Hawkdog

I bought some more Temple Hotels TPH,t under 6 bucks. This company just converted from a trust to a corporation. Previously TR.UN.
I purchased this as another way to play the oil sands as they own hotels in Fort Mac and Edmonton. Recently they have been buying hotels in Saskatoon and Vancouver with the most recent purchase being in Ottawa. Current yield is 8.75%.


----------



## webber22

Added to core holdings in RSP for MKP. Each year a special dividend is declared in February, the stock usually takes off around this time of year. Yield is around 8%.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> 800 ECA.TO at $19.375


Sold 800 ECA.TO at $19.44


----------



## Assetologist

I'd be curious to know, based on a statistical analysis of this thread, whether there is more buying among CMFers following a few days/weeks of rising markets or during the market lows?
There are always bargains in any market conditions but for me they are just a lot harder to find when the market is rising.


----------



## dogcom

An example could be gold stocks last May to August, I bought them low sold them off when they became overbought a couple of times and just recently started to add to them again. In between I played SNC a few times when it hit the bottom of its range and may do so again if it drops to where I want it again. I will look around for these opportunities every time I cash out of something. So rising or falling markets I keep an eye out for what is out of favor at the time but should still be a solid investment. I don't look for out of favor stuff that will probably sit in my portfolio forever until I finally realize some gains.


----------



## KaeJS

Assetologist said:


> There are always bargains in any market conditions but for me they are just a lot harder to find when the market is rising.


Well.....

The problem is that stocks can't stay at a bargain forever, or else they were never a bargain to begin with.


----------



## Spidey

Picked up some CPG @ $37.89 today. Seems like the insiders are starting to pick up shares and that's never a bad thing. Trading a little over 4X cashflow. 1.6X book. 7.35% dividend may be a little stretched but dept ratios are relatively low for the industry with debt to capital at 13.84%.


----------



## KaeJS

^ $37.89?

Little expensive, dont you think?

You could have got it around $36 a couple days ago.

Why did you only buy it now?


----------



## thenegotiator

Assetologist said:


> I'd be curious to know, based on a statistical analysis of this thread, whether there is more buying among CMFers following a few days/weeks of rising markets or during the market lows?
> There are always bargains in any market conditions but for me they are just a lot harder to find when the market is rising.


I absolutely 100% agree.
and i will add to that.
there is always another day to trade.
cheers and good work on ur CCO.
the money is in ur pocket right?


----------



## Spidey

KaeJS said:


> ^ $37.89?
> 
> Little expensive, dont you think?
> 
> You could have got it around $36 a couple days ago.
> 
> Why did you only buy it now?


Yeah, I have to admit that I was a little slow on the draw. But it seemed to be confirming a more serious change in direction yesterday (for what that's worth) so I finally decided to jump in. It does appear to be on a bit of an uptick and closed today at $38.61.

I was able to be much more nimble when I wasn't working.


----------



## KaeJS

Spidey,

I hope it works out for you. I love CPG. It's easily a $40+ Stock.

But I also hope it comes down so I can buy some more. :encouragement:


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Kae, did you notice some posts on page 421 with a unique stock recommendation? I've been wondering if yours eyes slid right over them...


----------



## NicW11

Bought 75 BCE.TO at 42.02


----------



## KaeJS

Young&Ambitious said:


> Kae, did you notice some posts on page 421 with a unique stock recommendation? I've been wondering if yours eyes slid right over them...


I view 40+ posts per page, so I am only on page 106.

Please give me the Post #, so I can easily find what you are referring to....

Certain people have different pages, as you can change the number of posts per page.
I assume you view 10 posts per page?


----------



## KaeJS

Homerhomer said:


> Loading up on Cambridge Water Utilities (symbol KAEJS), seeing how much people are paying for water over there I am bound to make some money :chuncky:


^ If you were referring to this, yes, I saw.

It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Assetologist

thenegotiator said:


> I absolutely 100% agree.
> and i will add to that.
> there is always another day to trade.
> cheers and good work on ur CCO.
> the money is in ur pocket right?


All the way out with just the taxes to pay.
http://gold.globeinvestor.com/servl...0110/escenic_7198256/stocks/news?back_url=yes
There will most likely be a little herd bump tomorrow but the details of story haven't changes in the past 6 months (other then the LDP election but really it was, of high probability, inevitable that Japan return to nuclear).
Still holding UUU and it will be interesting to see if it rises on the 'GAM'ed uranium tide tomorrow!


----------



## humble_pie

Spidey said:


> Picked up some CPG @ $37.89 today ... dividend may be a little stretched



accountability research is a boutique investment research service headed by toronto forensic accountants Al & Mark Rosen. Since it is not an investment banker, ARC markets itself as 100% pure financial research, untainted by low profiteering motives that might cause a bank-owned analyst to support a stock solely because the firm is hoping to land the underwriting business.

whatever, i for one like the ARC reports.

they often go on about off-balance liabilities such as pension liabilities that don't show up on the books but nevertheless are lurking & could trigger dividend cuts. BCE is a surprising candidate in this group.

petrobakken is on the ARC list of companies at risk. Crescent point is not.


----------



## thenegotiator

Assetologist said:


> All the way out with just the taxes to pay.
> http://gold.globeinvestor.com/servl...0110/escenic_7198256/stocks/news?back_url=yes
> There will most likely be a little herd bump tomorrow but the details of story haven't changes in the past 6 months (other then the LDP election but really it was, of high probability, inevitable that Japan return to nuclear).
> Still holding UUU and it will be interesting to see if it rises on the 'GAM'ed uranium tide tomorrow!



ur link is broken .
sorry.
what is it about?
all I have is the nukem acquisition


----------



## thenegotiator

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...ex-futures-advance-before-inflation-data.html

tenacity is key when shorting something:chuncky:
lets see if my prognostication that the Chinese index will peak or not by month's end.
or maybe earlier.
either way they had an impressive run since last year.
i am honest to say that i missed the run up.
has anyone else missed it also?


----------



## daddybigbucks

ECA took a big hit today. not sure of the reason but I think she is a good value at $19.02. I picked up some more shares.
.


----------



## namelessone

BPI,GES
Bought as Value play, sold 1 year far OTM covered call on each.


----------



## Spidey

Bought some HR.UN @ $23.13. It was one of the missing pieces in my quest to roughly replicate XRE and the price seems to have dropped to a point where it is more attractive. I've been chasing MRT.UN in order to add to an existing position, but the price keeps running away from me. Past experience has demonstrated that chasing is not usually the way to go so I'll probably let it run for now and look at it again when the market takes a dump. At least I already own some.

Bye the way, thanks humble_pie for your opinion on CPG.


----------



## HaroldCrump

^ Instead of MRT, you can consider MRG.
It gives you some exposure to the US market as well.
It's the same management team, MRT and MRC control the majority stake anyway.
There was an excellent opportunity to get into MRG up until a few weeks ago when the stk fell from $12 range down to high 10s and low $11s.
It has now made most of its way back up close to previous levels, but IMO there is still some ground to go.

I suspect there may be another opportunity coming up if/when they do another bought deal to acquire more US properties.
The stk will fall close to the level of the bought deal and that can be your cue.
But it's very hard to predict the timing of that, and what its price will be at that time.

P.S. I have a position in MRG, but the current yield is too low for me to buy any more.


----------



## Spidey

^ I have already taken a position in MRG as well. A nice vehicle for a little REIT diversification. The insiders have a healthy amount of their money on the line. I may buy more.


----------



## Spidey

Picked up some Strad Energy Services (SDY) @ $3.55. 1X book, 3X CF, 7.4 PE, 32% debt to capital and a 6% dividend that appears fairly well covered. Insiders are buying at these levels. Fairly thinly traded. A perpetual favorite of Irwin Michael.


----------



## Nemo2

Today, from TDWH:


> Unilever full-year sales growth beats estimates
> The consumer goods company reported 2012 underlying sales growth of 6.9
> percent, beating forecasts of 6.5 percent,* propelled by double digit growth in
> emerging markets.*


 Which caused me to remember this from Sept 07:


Toronto.gal said:


> I see; there are definitely key indicators for future growth. Will put on my watch-list.


(Even a stopped Nemo gets it right........once in a long while.)


----------



## jcgd

Well I've been trying to take some cues from T.Gal so I took some profits on COH before earnings. My position was gettin larger than I wanted so I trimmed about 30% of my position while I was up about 12%. No huge profits but this earnings report was making me nervous. COH is getting hammered today so I think I'll buy back in so I can average down a bit. My average cost is currently around $54 if anyone cares.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Nemo:* I'm sure you have been right more often than you give yourself credit for.

You also have great memory; LOL, Sept. was like last year!  

About 10% increase since then & above its 52 week high in pre-trading hours! :encouragement:

It's the EMs indeed, that have helped some of the multinationals corporations do well in 2012.


----------



## Toronto.gal

jcgd said:


> Well I've been trying to take some cues from T.Gal so I took some profits on COH before earnings. My position was gettin larger than I wanted so I trimmed about 30% of my position while I was up about 12%. No huge profits but this earnings report was making me nervous. COH is getting hammered today so I think I'll buy back in so I can average down a bit. My average cost is currently around $54 if anyone cares.


I missed this post earlier; wow, no wonder my ears were burning with the 2 of you mentioning my name. 

COH is down -16% atm; this is not good, but not terrible either, as nowadays, a hammered stock can drop twice that!

Glad you took some profits, and with such a big drop, I'm sure you're pleased you did! 

Stock is nearing a 52 week low, so a good opportunity to buy again, if the fundamentals are good [don't follow it].

If you buy more to average down, remember you can accomplish 2 things!


----------



## doctrine

Spidey said:


> Picked up some Strad Energy Services (SDY) @ $3.55. 1X book, 3X CF, 7.4 PE, 32% debt to capital and a 6% dividend that appears fairly well covered. Insiders are buying at these levels. Fairly thinly traded. A perpetual favorite of Irwin Michael.


I also own some SDY. I bought some at $4.50 and then added more at $3.35 after the recent drop. It seems like insiders have a lot of confidence in their company.


----------



## Toronto.gal

For those not aware, do you realize that if your day order does not fill by 4, it could still be processed by 9:30 the next day?

I have often times tried to cancel an order at 3:59/4 p.m., only to get the message that one could not cancel an expired order, so I thought if the order is not processed by 4 p.m., that it would have expired, but not so, therefore, if you really want to ensure that your day order remains just that, make sure you cancel it before 4.

I got one of my day-orders from yesterday fill at 9:30 today, and I just noticed it now [of course the stock is lower today...by a dime]. :rolleyes2: :biggrin:


----------



## PuckiTwo

Thks so much T.Gal for informing us.


----------



## Sherlock

Guys I need some ideas. I put $5500 in my TFSA with the intention of buying something like BCE or RY but almost everything is at a several-months high. Should I just bite the bullet and buy anyways, if so what should I buy? Or should I wait, if so how long?


----------



## thenegotiator

^why don't u wait for a pullback then?
look for dips and enter small positions.
u answered ur own question IMo.
are u planning to hold for a long time frame?
the debt ceiling issue is not done yet.
besides this mkt is overbought is it not?
JMO
i am buying nothing that is overbought.
i sell what is overbought.


----------



## gibor365

Sherlock said:


> Guys I need some ideas. I put $5500 in my TFSA with the intention of buying something like BCE or RY but almost everything is at a several-months high. Should I just bite the bullet and buy anyways, if so what should I buy? Or should I wait, if so how long?


Depends for how long do you intend to hold them... I buy banks for a very long term....I bought RY in spring 2011 almost at 52 weeks high, after 3-4 months I was down about 30%, but now I'm up almost 4% plus 2 years of dividends, and I was DRIPing shares when RY was down , so was buying new shares cheaper...


----------



## blin10

got more rei, not sure why it's going down before divi ex


----------



## Toronto.gal

PuckiTwo said:


> Thks so much T.Gal for informing us.


Don't mention it Pucki. 

By the end of the day, my stock had dropped -5%. :rolleyes2: But I cancelled a sell order yesterday just before 4, and was able to sell today for higher, so a good balance! 

Some gold stocks today are so tempting!


----------



## jcgd

Toronto.gal said:


> I missed this post earlier; wow, no wonder my ears were burning with the 2 of you mentioning my name.
> 
> COH is down -16% atm; this is not good, but not terrible either, as nowadays, a hammered stock can drop twice that!
> 
> Glad you took some profits, and with such a big drop, I'm sure you're pleased you did!
> 
> Stock is nearing a 52 week low, so a good opportunity to buy again, if the fundamentals are good [don't follow it].
> 
> If you buy more to average down, remember you can accomplish 2 things!


Your ears must burn a lot. You must look angry with smoke coming out your ears all the time.

I did buy back in that day. My average price is around $53.50, so I'm only down 2.6% give or take. It's been coming back up slowly instead of continuing to drop so that is kinda nice. I'm ready for the stock to rise because I'm done accumulating. Overall I think I've done pretty good. The stocks has been all over the place from $48 and change up to $62 in the last six months. My average price was around $55 until I sold 30% of my holding at $60ish and bought back in at $50.

What do you think about Ford after the hit it took today? It's down around 8% from its 52 week high. I've been wanting to buy in, but it ran away from me. I'm glad I bought GM a few months back; I'm up around 20%. I plan on holding a long time.


----------



## thenegotiator

jcgd said:


> Your ears must burn a lot. You must look angry with smoke coming out your ears all the time.
> 
> I did buy back in that day. My average price is around $53.50, so I'm only down 2.6% give or take. It's been coming back up slowly instead of continuing to drop so that is kinda nice. I'm ready for the stock to rise because I'm done accumulating. Overall I think I've done pretty good. The stocks has been all over the place from $48 and change up to $62 in the last six months. My average price was around $55 until I sold 30% of my holding at $60ish and bought back in at $50.
> 
> What do you think about Ford after the hit it took today? It's down around 8% from its 52 week high. I've been wanting to buy in, but it ran away from me. I'm glad I bought GM a few months back; I'm up around 20%. I plan on holding a long time.


u my friend have no idea how happy this fine lady is today and yesterday.
just sayinng:rolleyes2:
and that is a secret that i will never reveal here.
GL in ur trades


----------



## thompsg4416

Sherlock said:


> Guys I need some ideas. I put $5500 in my TFSA with the intention of buying something like BCE or RY but almost everything is at a several-months high. Should I just bite the bullet and buy anyways, if so what should I buy? Or should I wait, if so how long?


As someone already mentioned if your holding long term(as opposed to trading) bite the bullet - a few cents either way won't make a big difference. That said personally I have a couple rules that I use when buying stocks to trade or invest...one in particular is always buy in red never in green with only the rare exception. You can shoot holes in that general rule pretty easily but its something I like to follow.


----------



## jcgd

thenegotiator said:


> u my friend have no idea how happy this fine lady is today and yesterday.
> just sayinng:rolleyes2:
> and that is a secret that i will never reveal here.
> GL in ur trades


Haha, I know. T.Gal just gets mentioned a lot. She's my go to anyway, always helpful and approachable.

You can't just mention a secret and then go quiet! Now I want to know!


----------



## jcgd

thompsg4416 said:


> As someone already mentioned if your holding long term(as opposed to trading) bite the bullet - a few cents either way won't make a big difference. That said personally I have a couple rules that I use when buying stocks to trade or invest...one in particular is always buy in red never in green with only the rare exception. You can shoot holes in that general rule pretty easily but its something I like to follow.


No, a few cents will likely only end up being a few dollars over the very long term. General valuation is very important though. You don't want to always buy at peak valuations because it'll make a huge difference over the long run. I like to buy things where I believe even buying after a 20% rise will be peanuts eventually. You don't want to buy when 5% is all there is left to squeak out, if you are holding long term.


----------



## thenegotiator

jcgd said:


> Haha, I know. T.Gal just gets mentioned a lot. She's my go to anyway, always helpful and approachable.
> 
> You can't just mention a secret and then go quiet! Now I want to know!


look for the LION.
u will find ur answer:encouragement:
the area she likes the most is?......

lets put it this way she beat the index by what 20times with one stock?
hya Belguy .
get out from under the bed:rolleyes2:


----------



## dogcom

Toronto.gal said:


> Don't mention it Pucki.
> 
> By the end of the day, my stock had dropped -5%. :rolleyes2: But I cancelled a sell order yesterday just before 4, and was able to sell today for higher, so a good balance!
> 
> Some gold stocks today are so tempting!



T.Gal this has to be the hardest time ever to buy gold stocks as a break below the head and shoulders pattern in the HUI could signal enormous destruction and the buying opportunity of the last 100 years. Having said that if gold stocks can hold here then we have a triple bottom and a reverse head and shoulders pattern and a very good rally to an explosive rally if gold itself can get through $1,800. I believe Kinross announces in a few weeks and it is badly beaten up even though it is getting costs in line. This makes me think someone wants it down to get all they can before a good earnings report.

Iamgold got its *** kicked in half because it hasn't learned from when Kinross had its *** kicked into 10 pieces. I think however buying the ETF is still better in this crazy cowboy sector.


----------



## dogcom

Thenegotiator what are you the Riddler or something, just say it. I know I have the same frustration as jcgd with this, but then again this is your style like Humble-pie and the poetry stuff. No disrespect to either of you but it is just how I see it.


----------



## thenegotiator

dogcom said:


> Thenegotiator what are you the Riddler or something, just say it. I know I have the same frustration as jcgd with this, but then again this is your style like Humble-pie and the poetry stuff. No disrespect to either of you but it is just how I see it.


don't be mad dog.
it is not a private thing but i think that if she wants to share it it is up to her right?
i am sure she already posted .
look under LIONMG the poster ok?
u see i feel good and happy when people bust their arse and take their chances on something they believe on.
just like u are doing now.
u are believing in gold.
i am not .
that is why we have an ask and a bid in trading bro.
for the time being u get ur crack on gold and silver.
range bound ... retesting the lows.
u gotta have the nerve to go long go short etc.... 
that is all.
that is how i am .
aint going to change.
i do like u though.
u ttook the chance when gold hit the lows and went long.
question is did u get out at the highs it made?
that is the world of trading.
cheers

ps u think i trade something volatile like natural gas?
T'gal is trading hypervolatility man.


----------



## thenegotiator

dogcom said:


> T.Gal this has to be the hardest time ever to buy gold stocks as a break below the head and shoulders pattern in the HUI could signal enormous destruction and the buying opportunity of the last 100 years. Having said that if gold stocks can hold here then we have a triple bottom and a reverse head and shoulders pattern and a very good rally to an explosive rally if gold itself can get through $1,800. I believe Kinross announces in a few weeks and it is badly beaten up even though it is getting costs in line. This makes me think someone wants it down to get all they can before a good earnings report.
> 
> Iamgold got its *** kicked in half because it hasn't learned from when Kinross had its *** kicked into 10 pieces. I think however buying the ETF is still better in this crazy cowboy sector.



u posted this above.
therefore u do have a thesis right?
how do u protect urself if things go against you?
that is what u should be asking urself.
the door swings both ways.
i am short this mkt like there is no tomorrow.
i am short facebook.
i am short some other stuff not worth mentioning and so far i am wrong right?
what have i been doing?covering.
the only thing that i am long is the USD.
stiff resistance at 84 
i bought at 79 ... the usd index.
cheers


----------



## dogcom

I sell some losses, keep some and have cash ready to buy the meltdown. Hedging costs to much so I do it another way. I don't have a good feeling about the gold stocks at all but that is usually how one feels at a bottom but then again I have cash ready to deploy for far better prices if they show up.


----------



## thenegotiator

dogcom said:


> I sell some losses, keep some and have cash ready to buy the meltdown. Hedging costs to much so I do it another way. I don't have a good feeling about the gold stocks at all but that is usually how one feels at a bottom but then again I have cash ready to deploy for far better prices if they show up.


its all right to sell losses .
i sell losses all the time .
not what i am short now.
because this mkt is running out of steam .
the question is are u selling ur wins?
i told ya and i posted that 1695 was stiff resistance right?
do u trade anything that tracks gold futures?
i thought u did right?
even if u went unhedged did u sell when resistance showed up 4x on the chart?
if u have cash ready then trust urself bro.
make the trade and get out when u feel comfortable.
i bought coal stocks in the dirt when natural gas tanked last year.
nobody wanted to touch coal stocks with a ten foot pole.
if u believe in the trade stay in the trade but DO NOT BUY GARBAGE COMPANIES.
i bought WLT, CNX, BTU ,ACI
traded
PCX JRCC. both are garbage

well PCX is bankrupt as everyone knows it.
sorry forgot to mention it


----------



## thenegotiator

dogcom said:


> I sell some losses, keep some and have cash ready to buy the meltdown. Hedging costs to much so I do it another way. I don't have a good feeling about the gold stocks at all but that is usually how one feels at a bottom but then again I have cash ready to deploy for far better prices if they show up.


here is an excerpt from CPM group.
http://www.cmegroup.com/education/files/cpm-silver-market-lacks-legs-2013-01-28.pdf
it is free too.
does it mean it will be exactly like that?
u can only get so much for free right?
here is their website

http://www.cpmgroup.com/
i follow GS .
u have to pay for info.
it costs money


----------



## thompsg4416

jcgd said:


> General valuation is very important though.


I would say the most important - 52 week high or not.


----------



## Toronto.gal

jcgd said:


> What do you think about Ford after the hit it took today?.... I'm glad I bought GM a few months back; I'm up around 20%. I plan on holding a long time.


I am long Ford, but as you know, I trade the volatility as well, and atm, I'm still on the + side by double digits as well.

The company beat earnings, largely helped by US growth, however, what made the stock drop yesterday [trading opportunity for me, lol], was the expected 2 billion loss in 2013 from Europe; that is a fact that is not only affecting F btw. 

As for GM, I would not have touched it back in Nov. 2010 when they issued an IPO of $33 a share, not that I have not bought other IPOs, I certainly have [and sold shortly thereafter given that they take an almost guaranteed hit], but I did not look at GM for the $50 billion gov. bailout that they received [while F did not take it]. So investors that may have bought GM in 2010, are still down $4.55 per share. Of course if you purchased later, like in July/2012, then naturally you're also on the + side as well with double digit returns! Happy about your 20% gains, but had you bought F at $9/$10 not that long ago, you would be up by much more than 20%, even after the -8% drop & would have more than twice the shares; just saying! 

Speaking of Ford, I watched a very interesting program last night on PBS called 'American Experience'. The topic was the biography of Henry Ford, *'a farm boy who rose from obscurity to become the 20th century's most influential American innovator, this documentary of Henry Ford offers an incisive look at the birth of the American auto industry with its long history of struggles between labor and management.'*

It was very, very interesting, and though I was familiar with many aspects of the company and its creator, some of it surprised me, like for example, I had not been aware that Mr. Ford had been a huge anti-Semite, who also blamed all his problems on the Jews, LOL. If you're interested, here is the link: [not available atm, but perhaps later].

http://video.pbs.org/video/2329934360

Next week's episode: Silicon Valley.


----------



## rikk

1000 RIM at $16.08 ... with a stop loss at $16.10 ... taking it easy today with a pulled back, nothing else to do ... looking for $17.00

That was fast ... sold at $16.10 ... 10:33h ... hilarious :hopelessness:

10:42h and RIM's at $14.69 ... ok, I must have better things to do, even with a pulled back ... :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> T.Gal this has to be the hardest time ever to buy gold stocks....


Not hard for me because I mostly trade them. A couple of days ago I bought AUY at just over $16 and EGO @$11.49. Today, I will be selling! Didn't touch IMG because I have never followed this company before, hence did not feel comfortable. I stick to the ones I know best. 

Ok, the big secret is that I met my 2013-2015 goals, with respect to # of shares, on Jan.29th, 2013. A bit early, but I'm not complaining! :encouragement: 

TN was the 1st to figure it out on his own. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

rikk said:


> - 1000 RIM at $16.08 ... with a stop loss at $16.10
> - looking for $17.00
> - sold at $16.10


What I don't understand, is that if you bought just today, it means you had just wanted to make a quick same-day return [otherwise you would have bought in the single digits weeks ago], so why did you not sell when you were up $.20/.30/.40/.50+ cents with a volume of 1,000 shares? Based on that volume [unless it was a typo and u meant 100], you could have easily made $200 to $500 in the 1st 15/30 minutes of trading, by having sold all, or $100 to 250 by having sold 1/2 your shares? You got greedy wanting $900 for your time, and the result was that you merely paid the bank $20 for your effort [and maybe more if your commissions are higher than $10].


----------



## blin10

Toronto.gal said:


> What I don't understand, is that if you bought just today, it means you had just wanted to make a quick same-day return [otherwise you would have bought in the single digits weeks ago], so why did you not sell when you were up $.20/.30/.40/.50+ cents with a volume of 1,000 shares? Based on that volume [unless it was a typo and u meant 100], you could have easily made $200 to $500 in the 1st 15/30 minutes of trading, by having sold all, or $100 to 250 by having sold 1/2 your shares? You got greedy wanting $900 for your time, and the result was that you merely paid the bank $20 for your effort [and maybe more if your commissions are higher than $10].


he got greedy but that's how you make big $... what if it kept going $1 up, then he might of not sold it same day... then next day some type of news and it goes another dollar ? too many times I sold something for little profit/loss just to find out few weeks later I would of made $5k+...when it comes to putting big money on the line your mind is playing tricks on you


----------



## Toronto.gal

blin10 said:


> 1. he got greedy but that's how you make big $
> 2. what if....
> 3. too many times I sold something for little profit/loss just to find out few weeks later I would of made $5k+


*1. *You can't make it big, nor should you realistically expect that with practically zero effort on your part, and even less after only getting the stock at a year high. Where was he when the stock was $6/$7/$8/$9/$10....what do these increases mean to you? That's when the risk should have been taken, not a mere 1/2 hour prior to the release of a product that had been delayed how long?!

*2.* What if? You are talking about the 3rd or 4th most shorted stock after all!

*3. * We are talking about a same-day trade here; don't think he meant to hold it for longer, so what you're referring to is something entirely different [as i don't think you're a day-trader].


----------



## blin10

it seems like you know it all and tell him "I don't understand why this or that"... reality is, you can pretend like you good at logic and explanations but markets have ZERO logic... he made a trade, put a lot of money on the line, it didn't work out, he didn't loose anything, posted here what he did (unlike others here who only post how they made huge returned and never how they lost) why reply to him like you're a teacher? I have nothing against you, but I read your posts and you write like you're managing multi billion dollar fund...


----------



## KaeJS

Shorted 200 RIM.TO @ $14.50
Covered 200 RIM.TO @ $14.40

Paid for lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

blin10 said:


> why reply to him like you're a teacher?
> you write like you're managing multi billion dollar fund.


What is wrong with that? Yes, I was trying to make him understand that he could have made profits today had he been a little less greedy. Go ahead, arrest me for that, LOL.

What's the saying Marina likes, *'a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.'*

You are free to offer your opinions just like I'm free to do the same, so let's agree to disagree.

Not sure where your last comment came from considering I buy a lot of single digit stocks....but whatever, if you feel better now, then fine!

Oh, and why should you have 'anything against me', what exactly have I done to you?! :confused2: In fact, I have always been polite towards you, even when you have not exactly been a gentleman here towards others.


----------



## blin10

by 'anything against you' I didn't mean it like you thought I did... and I'm polite towards you as well, just expressing my personal opinion, might of came out wrong...



Toronto.gal said:


> What is wrong with that? Yes, I was trying to make him understand that he could have made profits today had he been a little less greedy. Go ahead, arrest me for that, LOL.
> 
> What's the saying Marina likes, *'a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.'*
> 
> You are free to offer your opinions just like I'm free to do the same, so let's agree to disagree.
> 
> Not sure where your last comment came from considering I buy a lot of single digit stocks....but whatever, if you feel better now, then fine!
> 
> Oh, and why should you have 'anything against me', what exactly have I done to you?! :confused2: In fact, I have always been polite towards you, even when you have not exactly been a gentleman here towards others.


----------



## Sampson

2013 - the year of conspiracy against TGal.

Why is everyone giving you a hard time this past month? Lots of us still appreciate your views.


----------



## rikk

@ Toronto.gal ... I bought today assuming, by the trend, news, that I could make an easy ~$1K today ... a day trade ... I protected myself with a stop loss while I did some reading, correspondence ... I didn't sell it, it sold itself (well ok, I did set the stop loss) ... my loss ~$10 at $9.95/trade ... no big deal. I did not get greedy .. . day trading has nothing to do with greed ... I'm perfectly happy. Sure, I could have made $500 but that was not my plan for this stock today ... another stock, another day I might go for $500 ... but then it could go up another $500 ... and there you'd be saying ... ???

Enjoy the day :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

rikk said:


> 1. another day I might go for $500 ... but then it could go up another $500 ... and there you'd be saying ... ???
> 2. Enjoy the day :encouragement:


*1.* I will say nothing, because apparently, trying to be helpful has no value for some. 
*2.* You as well rikk, and better luck next time! I'm glad that at least you didn't lose any money [$20 is nothing].

*Sampson:* not everyone is giving me a hard time, and frankly, I don't care about those that are critical; their problem, not mine!


----------



## Sampson

TGal,

I just find it odd since you aren't exactly the provocative type. Lots of provacateurs in our community, but the amount of flak you've been getting given your online persona is surprising to me.


----------



## rikk

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* I will say nothing, because apparently, trying to be helpful has no value for some.


Toronto.gal ... I understand exactly what you are telling me to do ... you are telling me to put a sell on stocks after the buy such that they sell when they achieve a $500 profit, I understand. I did not expect RIM/BB, whatever it's been rebranded to, to drop to what ... $13.86 ... I assumed it would fluctuate during the day, sure, no worries, and end up up, so I'll go do other things. In order to protect myself while I'm wandering around doing other things, I put in a stop loss. It's as simple as that ... and sure I might have sold at a profit but geez, when I got back it had sold ... ??? The use of a stop loss has been debated, argued to death ... I use it, and especially for day trades. I am in no hurry, I don't regret the missed $500, those things happen. I understand that you see yourself as trying to be helpful and that you see me as not understanding that had I sold when I was up $500, I would be up $500 ... I understand that.

Update ... Just to say ... and I thought I was being helpful to the forum by posting how a stop loss saved me about $2.2K ... the odds of that happening ... as in the commercial, now 100% ... to the forum ... I'm ok with Toronto.gals suggestions, no worries, we each have our own paradigms ... Toronto.gal ... you're closing comment, very positive, thanks ... "better luck next time! I'm glad that at least you didn't lose any money" ... spoken like a true day trader :encouragement: There'll be no trading for me today, and if there was it'd probably not be worth posting ... thinking of buying another GIC ... not eaceful:


----------



## blin10

Trying to be helpful when a person asks for help is one thing, but when someone just posts their trade (not asking for anything) and you start teaching someone, it's another thing. Once again not trying to be rude or anything, just posting observation from a side, don't take it the wrong way.



Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* I will say nothing, because apparently, trying to be helpful has no value for some.
> *2.* You as well rikk, and better luck next time! I'm glad that at least you didn't lose any money [$20 is nothing].
> 
> *Sampson:* not everyone is giving me a hard time, and frankly, I don't care about those that are critical; their problem, not mine!


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* I will say nothing, because apparently, trying to be helpful has no value for some.
> *2.* You as well rikk, and better luck next time! I'm glad that at least you didn't lose any money [$20 is nothing].
> 
> *Sampson:* not everyone is giving me a hard time, and frankly, I don't care about those that are critical; their problem, not mine!




u said it all tgal
why say anything.
i think that it really is time to back off a bit.
GL


----------



## Toronto.gal

rikk said:


> Update ... Just to say ... and I thought I was being helpful to the forum by posting how a stop loss saved me about $2.2K ...


*rikk:* thanks for the update! Given where the stock ended yesterday, indeed your trade was a magnificent one, & today, I imagine an ever bigger smile on your face [even when you had only intended a same-day trade]. 

And yes, I understood your previous post loud & clear, ie: your approach to risk management; you entered a risky trade, yet only lost your commission fees! :encouragement:


----------



## PuckiTwo

blin10 said:


> 1. it seems like you know it all and tell him "I don't understand why this or that"... why reply to him like you're a teacher?
> 2. you write like you're managing multi billion dollar fund...


1. Why not? T.Gal is THE day trader on this forum and shares her knowledge=teaches *objectively* without criticizm how she would do it. I'm sure there are many CMFers who appreciate her knowledge. Maybe you do too? Why not say so but criticize somebody for correcting? 
2. And what if? But she is better, a multi billion dollar fund manager would not share their knowledge and time. Why not see it that you are the beneficiary of her knowledge?


----------



## gibor365

I like articles on google finance  .... whom to beleive?!
S&P 500 Index Likely to Rally to 1,600, Birinyi Says
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-01-31/s-and-p-500-index-likely-to-rally-to-1-600-birinyi-says

Dow Jones Industrial Average Will Hit New Highs Before Crashing 50 To 60 Percent
http://etfdailynews.com/2013/01/31/...t-new-highs-before-crashing-50-to-60-percent/


----------



## Eclectic12

Sampson said:


> TGal,
> 
> I just find it odd since you aren't exactly the provocative type. Lots of provacateurs in our community, but the amount of flak you've been getting given your online persona is surprising to me.


Agreed ... though I suspect some are reading too much into the underlining (i.e. more than just a mild emphasis).

Unless I'm having a bad day ... :rolleyes2: ... I try to keep in mind the writing style and tone I've seem in other posts by the same author. Based on this, I was reading TGal's post in a different light than some seem to have taken it.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12

blin10 said:


> Trying to be helpful when a person asks for help is one thing, but when someone just posts their trade (not asking for anything) and you start teaching someone, it's another thing.
> 
> Once again not trying to be rude or anything, just posting observation from a side, don't take it the wrong way.


Hmmmm ... I'm not sure I like the "only if asked approach". If some others avoiding teaching me the mistakes I didn't realise were there simply because I wasn't asking for comments/help, it would have cost me a lot more!

Then too, it's a public post so when I post - if someone chooses to comment/teach, I'm not going to worry about it unless they start the post with "Are crazy?" or their "info" is just a rant that ignores my input.


At the end of the day, it looks like the main parties understood the info and weren't taking offense so I'm not sure why it's an issue for everyone else.


Cheers


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks for the support here!

I find it interesting how there is more support/respect here for those that ask the questions, than for those that try to help; the latter get all the empty criticism. Forum needs BOTH. In virtual & real life, the complainers are always the ones who contribute the least.

Just this week, I have been accused of being threatening for just encouraging learning, and also of being a pretender. SIGH.

signed:
wannabe teacher.


----------



## dogcom

Damn it T.Gal please tell me should I buy RIM now its killing me to know? This is me the question answerer so be nice.

Now for the teacher. If you watch RIM T.Gal it is going through a classic fall after a parabolic rise which means we should get a very nice dead cat bounce off of short covering and people buying the bounce. I figure we fall another dollar and then get the trading bounce before it goes down again. When you look at every fall from a parabolic high you always get a nice bounce but it is hard to play as the timing is short. Ok now you can blast me to hell for that observation of a parabolic high and the resulting bounce.

There how was that? I found it more entertaining then just giving you my usual analysis. Now a happy face should appear but as you know I don't know how to use them.


----------



## lonewolf

Dogcom

Your right about parabolic arcs. I love to short them if they are pointed straight up with OTM puts.

There are programs out there that the investor can set thier own parameters & can be set & detect candle stick patterns in stocks doing the work for the investor. Can even back test the settings. I wonder if there any programs out there that detect parabolic arcs?


----------



## gibor365

Added a little bit COP.N shares on yesterday 5% pullback, solid stock with p/E less than 10, payout about 45% and yield 4.5%...


----------



## thompsg4416

I added to my trq position on a pullback. They are in a bit of a sticky spot with the Mongolian gov but are sitting on a jackpot.


----------



## The Financial Blogger

I just bought AAPL last week when it was at $437, the company is too strong to go down. now it pays a good dividend 

I'm hesitating about MCD and since then, the stock has gone up from $88 to $96.... should have trusted my instinct!


----------



## gibor365

The Financial Blogger said:


> I just bought AAPL last week when it was at $437, the company is too strong to go down. now it pays a good dividend
> 
> I'm hesitating about MCD and since then, the stock has gone up from $88 to $96.... should have trusted my instinct!


I bought MCD just below $90, it went down to $88 (wanted to add but didn't have cash than) and than went up


----------



## AGHFX

Bought IMG @ 8.35. Would have been nice to snatch it up at 8.20 but I waited to see how it would trend today. I plan to see if I can make a play on Q4.


----------



## dogcom

Bought some FNR this week a a small speculation pick even though it is a little thinly traded. There has been a lot of insider buying apparently near the end of January and it is nicely oversold.


----------



## Andre112

Toronto.gal said:


> Thanks for the support here!
> 
> I find it interesting how there is more support/respect here for those that ask the questions, than for those that try to help; the latter get all the empty criticism. Forum needs BOTH. In virtual & real life, the complainers are always the ones who contribute the least.
> 
> Just this week, I have been accused of being threatening for just encouraging learning, and also of being a pretender. SIGH.
> 
> signed:
> wannabe teacher.


You have my support, too!
The knowledge and experience you share are invaluable.


----------



## mrPPincer

Scooped up a nice serving of VDY in a rebalancing move today, enough for a monthly drip of a full share or two, depending on prices at dividend time, but soon to be a consistent 2 shares I think.

It's a basket of 81 Canadian high dividend payers presently and since it seems interest rates are going nowhere for a while, and I've been too lazy to do the research to pick and monitor my own divy stocks, I'm content to pay the annual 0.30 MER on this.


----------



## gibor365

VDY paying wierd distributions...last month $0.00175, this month - $0.06846


----------



## webber22

VDY has only been around a few months so most of the stocks haven't paid their dividends, thus the growing distribution.
According to their site, the fund yields about 4% so that translates into .088 distribution, hardly "high yield".

This etf is ok for a small portfolio, but anything larger think again.
The top 10 stocks represent 60% of the fund: RY 12%, TD 10.6%, BNS 9.6%, BMO 5%, etc. 
You might as well buy the Argo six pack and save on the MER which in my estimate is more like 1%, not the .30 management fee they advertise.


----------



## mrPPincer

The mer will no doubt be higher for the first bit until they are more established, but I think it will be low.
The parent company is known for low mer indexing.

I did toy with the thought of buying some bank stock and some other dividend payers for diversification but I would have wanted enough stock in each pick to drip a full share.

VDY gives me the diversification of 81 div. stocks at the same annual cost as about 6 trades would be for me (for 20K invested, assuming the mer will really be 0.3%), and it keeps things simpler come tax time.


----------



## james4beach

mrPPincer said:


> VDY gives me the diversification of 81 div. stocks at the same annual cost as about 6 trades would be for me (for 20K invested, assuming the mer will really be 0.3%), and it keeps things simpler come tax time.


Diversification? It's 60% financials, with 44% of the fund just in the big banks! It's just another mostly-banks fund. There are tons of these.


----------



## gibor365

That's right! I have already majority of the top holdings in my account ...no sense to buy...
For ETF, I'm looking more for exposure to stock I don't own, this is why I hold VEA or ZQQ... I don't have any US Utilities, and there are too many.. so now I'm looking at XLU


----------



## mrPPincer

I agree the fund is not very diversified, but I think it does give more diversification than a handful of dividend paying stock choices.
I wanted to have more Canadian dividend paying stock in my unregistered and admittedly I did take the lazy man's route.

It represents only less than 10% of my total portfolio, and now that I own it I can forget about it and let Vanguard chose which dividend payers to keep or drop with this chunk from here on in.

For foreign equity exposure I am still considering looking into buying some individual stocks in some Canadian companies that do a lot of business outside Canada or possibly British ADRs if there's no withholding tax (I'm still a little unclear on that, I'm not sure if there's a definitive answer; I will be looking into this more again at some later point).


----------



## gibor365

Talking about Canadian dividend ETF, I like most ZDV , just 6.4% in 5 big banks, good diversification, yield about 5% and reasonable MER at 0.35%. I don't hold it but may buy in upcoming days into my TFSA


----------



## Homerhomer

Riocan for a long term hold, concervative purchase with expectation of 10% combined appreciation/dividend per year. The sector has been doing very well except Riocan, I like the fact they are making small inroads into US so their growth is not limited to Canada.


----------



## mrPPincer

I've been holding REI.UN long term too Homer. Nice to see the positive review 

webber, james, gibor, thanks for the feedback on VDY

I've been looking at some of the other CDN div. ETFs this morning and I'm half convinced to throw some $ into what seems to be the next choice in the category considering management fees alone, ZDV.
ZDV isn't so heavily weighted in the big 5, and it's better diversified in sector weightings, and has more of a focus on smaller caps.

After re-reading Canadian Capitalist's blogs on the costs of currency hedging* this morning, I've decided I have 16% allocated to foreign currency-hedged products that I should probably free up.

I'm considering upping Canadian equity exposure from 30% to about 39% due to favourable tax treatment and adding some ZDV;
thoughts?


----------



## webber22

I'd wait till ZDV publishes the 2012 distributions. Instead of providing favourable dividend income, sometimes they juice the yields by providing return of capital, basically giving you your money back. This is an old trick that works fine as long as the share prices rise. Check each companies year-end distributions to see what type of income you prefer, although it could vary year to year it still gives a good guide on what to expect


----------



## gibor365

What I don't like in BMO ETF, their distributions are unpredictable.... generally, no one of ZDV holdings cut distributions, majority increased, however, ZDV paid $0.06/share first 4 months 2012, than reduced to 0.055 for 7 months, increase to 0.057 in December and announced $0.07 in January.
So if total of dividends will be the same like in 2012, yield is just above 4% (that I don't like too much), but if total will be as per Jan pay 0.07 * 12 -> yield is already 5% (that I like).... I'd like to see what will be Feb distrubution


----------



## AMABILE

what about FIE ?


----------



## mrPPincer

not for me, although the yield looks good, it contains reits and bonds, and I hold reits separately, and the MER, which is always my first consideration, is a bit high for me, thanks for the suggestion though.

Also it's mostly financials, and after my purchase of VDY, I think I'm already fairly heavily exposed to that sector.


(I'm holding off on doing anything for the time being anyways, today was a bad day to sell foreign/US equity to buy Canadian in general after that bad employment news from Spain triggered a lot of selling in foreign markets)


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> not for me, although the yield looks good, it contains reits and bonds, and I hold reits separately, and the MER, which is always my first consideration, is a bit high for me, thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> Also it's mostly financials, and after my purchase of VDY, I think I'm already fairly heavily exposed to that sector.


btw, what is your total allocation to Canadian banks?


----------



## mrPPincer

no predetermined amount, I hold mostly the broader index in Canada
My general idea is to increase the proportion of dividend payers here for the tax benefits
Purchasing some more individual stock is still not off the table for me


----------



## AMABILE

thanks for your comments PINCER
JAMES, GIBOR, WEBBER care to comment on FIE,
since I intend to buy it precisely for the exposure to the financials.


----------



## thompsg4416

picked up a small position in SAN.. i was looking to get back in below 8 and today was my chance.

[email protected] 

Yeah Europe's in trouble(again) but SAN is pretty solid and pays a great Div which I think is safe.


----------



## PuckiTwo

thompsg4416 said:


> picked up a small position in SAN.. i was looking to get back in below 8 and today was my chance. [email protected]


I looked into this too. in which account do you buy it, registered or unregistered. And...is there a withholding tax? Would appreciate your response. Thks. P.


----------



## liquidfinance

gibor said:


> What I don't like in BMO ETF, their distributions are unpredictable.... generally, no one of ZDV holdings cut distributions, majority increased, however, ZDV paid $0.06/share first 4 months 2012, than reduced to 0.055 for 7 months, increase to 0.057 in December and announced $0.07 in January.
> So if total of dividends will be the same like in 2012, yield is just above 4% (that I don't like too much), but if total will be as per Jan pay 0.07 * 12 -> yield is already 5% (that I like).... I'd like to see what will be Feb distrubution




This is something which has been putting me off holding any BMO ETF's. iShares seem much more consistent with their payouts.


----------



## dsaljurator

AMABILE said:


> thanks for your comments PINCER
> JAMES, GIBOR, WEBBER care to comment on FIE,
> since I intend to buy it precisely for the exposure to the financials.


FIE uses return of capital for about half (last year) of their distributions, so if that is a concern for you, then you might want to steer clear of it. I hold it in my TFSA because it's commision free at qtrade and provides good exposure to financials. MER might be kind of high at .97% (again, last year).


----------



## Homerhomer

YUM, it's been years since I visited KFC or Pizza Hut, but the recent weakness in stock is IMO a buying opportunity, don't mind holding and adding more if it goes south from here.


----------



## mrPPincer

thompsg4416 said:


> picked up a small position in SAN.. i was looking to get back in below 8 and today was my chance.
> 
> [email protected]


Very nice timing! Spain markets bounced right back again today



PuckiTwo said:


> I looked into this too. in which account do you buy it, registered or unregistered. And...is there a withholding tax? Would appreciate your response. Thks. P.


I'm interested as well, have you noticed any withholding tax on the dividends?


----------



## bettyboop

I bought it a couple years ago but after the first dividend payment I sold it. I don't recall exactly how much it was but there was a 35 or 37% witholding, then there was another ADR fee tacked onto that.


----------



## thompsg4416

mrPPincer said:


> Very nice timing! Spain markets bounced right back again today
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested as well, have you noticed any withholding tax on the dividends?


There is a withholding tax I can't remember how much. Let me check my statements and get back to you... hopefully it shows.


----------



## thompsg4416

I bought these in my TFSA.

BANCO SANTANDER S A ADR
CASH DIV ON 1425 SHS 
REC 10/16/12 
PAY 11/13/12
$215.88

BANCO SANTANDER S A ADR
AGENCY PROCESSING FEE ($3.56)

That was the October Div at 14.89 cents.

So unless I'm mistaken there is not a withholding tax. I thought there was.


----------



## HaroldCrump

thompsg4416 said:


> So unless I'm mistaken there is not a withholding tax. I thought there was.


But that quote from your brokerage statement doesn't tell you anything.
If there were any with-holding taxes, those have already been taken out _before_ you see them on your statement.

You have to visit the company's website and find out what was the exact and correct amount of dividend paid.
Then, calculate if you lost anything to with-holding.

I believe Spanish companies have a 30% with-holding taxes, one of the worst.
That is why Telefonica had an optional scrip dividend program in shares instead of cash (when it used to pay dividends - I think they have suspended now).


----------



## Spudd

Santander's flexible Scrip Dividend program enables ADR holders to choose a payment alternative that best fits their respective investment goals. ADR holders are able to instruct, as applicable, their broker or J.P. Morgan, as depositary of Santander's ADR program, to convert the rights according to one of three options: Receive a fixed amount of cash from Santander (*Spanish tax withheld at a rate of 21%*); Sell rights in the market for cash (no guaranteed price but no Spanish tax withheld) or; Receive new ADRs (no Spanish tax withheld).


----------



## Eder

Bought Teck today at $34.30 ...


----------



## thenegotiator

Eder said:


> Bought Teck today at $34.30 ...


u gotta have bought more EDER.
ur down another 3.75 % as i type this.
another ECA?


----------



## Eder

I'm hoping it works out like my ECA trade...lets see.


----------



## thenegotiator

Eder said:


> I'm hoping it works out like my ECA trade...lets see.


still trading on hope?
not trying to piss u off but why did u buy yesterday after quarter release?
why not wait a tad for consolidation.
aside from this mkt being ultra steaming hot.
i just do not get it.
it is ur money though.
p.s not saying that u have to wait for the ultra low around 26 bux.
nevertheless i see a good chance for that low to be retested... not in a straight line.
besides it sold off hard yesterday on volume and today momentum down would be the norm.
just saying


----------



## Betzy

Nice job HH!



Homerhomer said:


> YUM, it's been years since I visited KFC or Pizza Hut, but the recent weakness in stock is IMO a buying opportunity, don't mind holding and adding more if it goes south from here.


----------



## Eder

thenegotiator said:


> still trading on hope?
> not trying to piss u off but why did u buy yesterday after quarter release?
> why not wait a tad for consolidation.
> aside from this mkt being ultra steaming hot.
> i just do not get it.
> it is ur money though.
> p.s not saying that u have to wait for the ultra low around 26 bux.
> nevertheless i see a good chance for that low to be retested... not in a straight line.
> besides it sold off hard yesterday on volume and today momentum down would be the norm.
> just saying


Anyone who does not "hope" their trades work out is a liar.
I bought a third of a trade yesterday breaking a rule of mine not to buy till a week after bad news. It was a mistake that I did...therefore I hope . By the time I have all shares the position will be about 1% of my portfolio so am not in immediate danger if I screw up.
I posted in a different thread that I got a rumor on Teck 3rd or 4th hand and am acting on it even though I jumped too soon.
It doesn't piss me off that you comment on my trade...I like all view points...although I notice you haven't complemented me on any that have worked out lol.


----------



## thenegotiator

Eder said:


> Anyone who does not "hope" their trades work out is a liar.
> I bought a third of a trade yesterday breaking a rule of mine not to buy till a week after bad news. It was a mistake that I did...therefore I hope . By the time I have all shares the position will be about 1% of my portfolio so am not in immediate danger if I screw up.
> I posted in a different thread that I got a rumor on Teck 3rd or 4th hand and am acting on it even though I jumped too soon.
> It doesn't piss me off that you comment on my trade...I like all view points...although I notice you haven't complemented me on any that have worked out lol.


i think ur quotation as to "hope" and "liar" have no relevance.
no trader or investor trades on hope.
just like u said above .... u broke ur rule and therefore u are paying the price.
as for compliments .... this board never complimented me for anything... even if i was to compliment u i would not know as to what were ur good trades.
as for myself personally i do not expect compliments.
if the conversation with a member here leads to a proper discussion then by all means lets do it.
i admit i gave u some flak on ECa but it is irrelevant my comments.
i posted quite a few ideas on certain stocks and opinions about the mkt per se.
does anybody care about them?
i do not think so .
i am neither expecting a pat on the back either.
there are very few here that i share my stocks that are potential buys.
and EDER .... I DO NOT TRADE ON HOPE., NOR EMOTION.
I CUT losses .
now teck is a very good company ... by all means.
if teck is only 1% of ur portfolio what do u care then?


latest example was AAPL.
i said that the gap would be filled and according to my chart that was a pretty damn call was it not?
i also said that i did not know when or how but it did.
therefore if u had the balls to buy at the low u would have made some money would u not?
another one is PBN .
i am lurking around that stock..
i am sure members here read this .
will they play it?
i dunno and i do not care either.
what i want is to discuss with someone as to why buy for example PBN at a certain l;evel.
that is all.


----------



## Argonaut

Negoshi, you talk about gaps in AAPL yet at the same time you said you would never buy it, that it would be silly, etc. Anyone can doublespeak. Take a stand on a side, man!

I just sent $5500 to my TFSA. Not in a hurry to report any buys, but I'll place a few GTC stink bids on my 5 stocks and let it sit for a while. First to go will probably be RioCan REIT. I was down on it and looking to sell last year, but I'm starting to come around now. A bit of good news, current price levels and yield not bad, and the first (albeit small) dividend increase in a while.


----------



## thenegotiator

Argonaut said:


> Negoshi, you talk about gaps in AAPL yet at the same time you said you would never buy it, that it would be silly, etc. Anyone can doublespeak. Take a stand on a side, man!
> 
> I just sent $5500 to my TFSA. Not in a hurry to report any buys, but I'll place a few GTC stink bids on my 5 stocks and let it sit for a while. First to go will probably be RioCan REIT. I was down on it and looking to sell last year, but I'm starting to come around now. A bit of good news, current price levels and yield not bad, and the first (albeit small) dividend increase in a while.


look who is talking to me !!!:eek2::eek2:
Argentum .
of coarse i talk about gaps.
never said silly to buy .
u are absolutely erroneous about it.
i said it will go lower.in time.
of coarse i said i will not touch it at these levels man.
of coarse i also said that 350 bux is solid support.
that is what i am looking for.
and for this kind of pricey stock i have plenty o time to wait.
get some thick glasses man and read my posts.
there is no double speaking here man.
i am also saying and talking about PBN .
is it time yet... maybe but i am being a little cautious on this one... maybe too cautious.
what is ur point then?
i do not trade the stocks above that u mentioned and what is GTC by the way.
lets keep talking

p.s by the way my trades are not a secret.
i am long USD I am short every single index in NA and specially china.
all via ETFS
actually on the china ETF i am up 1 buck already.
what is it that i just talk man?
do not even mention natural gas because that i am not sharing what my position is.
remember equitival and TRP and 1 dollar handle?
have u forgotten how much flak i took for it?
i just gave a hint to a member here about ECA.
what else u want me to post ?
the color of my underwear?:biggrin: lol

now u really got me going for crying outloud.
i mentoned that my number one sector is Uranium.
still holding my core CCO for the next 3 years .
sold my whole position on UUU and my trader position on CCO.
anything else sir?


P.s i actually tried to break the ice with ya a couple of months ago and u just ignored me.
all of a sudden u pop up?
i know vu trade silver and i believe that u are good at it .
not sure exactly what u base ur trades on but i will wait to see if u can tell me how do u trade this highly speculative commodity.
it cannot be on a prayer or "hope".


----------



## Addy

Thank you ignore feature, thank you very much.


----------



## Argonaut

Negoshi: I've been mostly indisposed for a couple months.

I trade silver based on a 50:1 ratio to gold. Right now it's slightly undervalued, for example. Also, I look at the charts and for the last couple of years it has been trading in a range with support at $26. Not interested in much of a play right now except selling puts in the 26-27 range on SLV. Silver can never go to zero so the potential loss is limited. I have a good gain on Silver Wheaton and will probably sell that this year.

Your underwear is blue by the way.


----------



## thenegotiator

Addy said:


> Thank you ignore feature, thank you very much.


Adddy .
did u finally learn how to read a chart?
UUU for example?
keep it up.
ur doing just fine.


----------



## thenegotiator

Argonaut said:


> Negoshi: I've been mostly indisposed for a couple months.
> 
> I trade silver based on a 50:1 ratio to gold. Right now it's slightly undervalued, for example. Also, I look at the charts and for the last couple of years it has been trading in a range with support at $26. Not interested in much of a play right now except selling puts in the 26-27 range on SLV. Silver can never go to zero so the potential loss is limited. I have a good gain on Silver Wheaton and will probably sell that this year.
> 
> Your underwear is blue by the way.


Argentum
what do u mean indisposed?
at least u figured out the color of my undies.:biggrin:
cool.
so u base urself on charts which is fair enough obviously.
excellent for commodities.
i do not believe too much in gold/copper ratio or silver/gold ratios for trading though.
SLW is also a great stock .
overvalued atm Imo.
i do like buying randgold on weakness which is really not selling off to where i want it.
nevertheless i will wait for it.
by the way .. I had one trade only on AAPl.
the thing is expensive man.
50k does not come along easily.
i believe i posted that trade in another thread while i was still in contact with GOB.
i told him the same strategy via PMs .
we lost a very knowledgeable guy about the stock per se.
it was the first dip at the 500 bux level .
sold at 570 .
that was it for AAPl.
it will take time but it will get to 350 solid support area.

by the way .
i see SLV at 26 bux i am a buyer.
GL with ur puts


----------



## HaroldCrump

thenegotiator said:


> what is GTC by the way


A _Good Till Canceled_ order.
vs. say a day order or a market order.


----------



## thenegotiator

harold.
as u know English is not my first language.
therefore i asked argentum but funny that u replied.
cheers


----------



## Homerhomer

Betzy said:


> Nice job HH!


Thanks, indeed I believe not visiting KFC will extend my life for few years, that is a good investment '-)

PS.

Another thread turning into argument, surprise suprise, who is playing the main role ????

Indeed thank god for ignore feature, never thought I could have one person multiple times on ignore list, mission impossible accomplished.


----------



## thompsg4416

I don't get all the arguing to be honest. Its funny at times but I'm not sure the point..


----------



## Sherlock

Bought DR.to and HR.un.to


----------



## jcgd

I started a position in STRZA the other day.


----------



## thenegotiator

thompsg4416 said:


> I don't get all the arguing to be honest. Its funny at times but I'm not sure the point..


thomps.
i do not see any argument.
i am just seeing some strong language back and forth.
nothing unusual amongst traders IMO.
i have no problem with this kind of language at all.
a lot of members here do.
what is the point in just posting oh i bought this or i bought that?
i think that reasoning the purchase makes it more interesting does it not?
JMO.
food for thought.
i posted a few stocks that iam actively watching and some that i started trading already.
i also posted WHY am i positioning myself that way.
I am not here to lecture or piss off anybody .
i just post what i believe makes sense as to what the mkts next move may be taking place.
that is all.
cheers


----------



## webber22

Added a tranche of IPL.UN to rsp account. Looks very oversold, if it does go lower it wont be down for long


----------



## 6811

Added some FTS @ 33.05 to my RRSP account. It's dipped this week and it's gonna' head right up again... right?


----------



## Argonaut

$5500 made its way to my TFSA. I think a market correction is coming so I'm cautious but not too worried about it. 

50 shares of IPL.UN were bought @ 22.10 to bring my total to 300 shares. 55 shares of REI.UN were bought @ 27.25 to bring my total to 225 shares. These two I was most ready to top up given that they are down on the year, and pay distributions monthly.

I put in GTC orders for Telus and BNS for 66.00 and 58.00 respectively. I could ratchet these up close to current prices for only a few bucks given that they are only slightly north of $1000 orders. But that wouldn't be any fun. If they don't come down I'll buy them at the end of the month.

CNR I have no orders for and will hold off on it until later in the year.


----------



## Eder

I grabbed 500 more IPL as well...its had a nice pull back. Also bought 500 Premium Brands PBH...I sold my Highliner Foods the other month and needed to add a consumer stock.


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> $5500 made its way to my TFSA. I think a market correction is coming so I'm cautious but not too worried about it.


This why in my wife TFSA for now I placed 5500 into ATL5000. For mine 5500 lately bought CUF.UN and CPG.
I was hunting for IPL.UN several months ago when it was trading around $19  had buy limit price setup for a while , but it never got executed, than bought something else... just yesterday again came back to watch IPL and was thinking to buy if it drops to mid-high $21's , but very possible I'll miss it and next time I'll resume watching it will be about $24-25 

Argo, wondering how much are you paying for trade?... 50 x 22.10 it's just $1,105


----------



## 1980z28

Fts-t


33.00


----------



## Andrej

DPS to trade.

Expecting a bounce like i got from CCO.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Spidey said:


> Picked up some Strad Energy Services (SDY) @ $3.55. 1X book, 3X CF, 7.4 PE, 32% debt to capital and a 6% dividend that appears fairly well covered.


Spidey, the dividend is not an "eligible" dividend, just FYI.


----------



## Argonaut

gibor said:


> Argo, wondering how much are you paying for trade?... 50 x 22.10 it's just $1,105


Paying $5 a trade. The idea is always to split my TFSA contribution into 5 equal parts. The commission is negligible, one month of dividends on those new Inter Pipeline and RioCan shares pays the cost.

You may have missed IPL.UN again. Nice bounce off the 5% yield level like I thought.


----------



## rikk

1000 ERII:NASDAQ @ $3.91 ... about $0.08 cents higher than expected ... hmmm ... speculative


----------



## dogleg

Argonaut: I have some REI too but am a bit leary of the commercial real estate market . I am thinking about XTR instead . Similar return right now but more diversified. What do you think?


----------



## Argonaut

dogleg: There was a big discussion on XTR here recently. I would side heavily on the don't buy side of the argument. I watched RioCan CEO Ed Sonshine on BNN today and I like his style. Commercial real estate will be fine, I wager. And Target will be big for RioCan. I was looking to sell around the end of last year but have since done a 180 in my thinking. Will continue to hold unless I find a better REIT.


----------



## humble_pie

buying my 2 outrageous oil explorers in tfsa again today. AOI & WZR.


----------



## gibor365

Argonaut said:


> Will continue to hold unless I find a better REIT.


 i was doing research on REIT couple of weeks ago and the best combination of fundamentals+yield had CUF and AX... so bought then


----------



## dogleg

Humble, you are a brave man! Good luck.


----------



## dogleg

Argonaut: Maybe I didn't look hard enough but can you point me to the XTR discussion please.


----------



## liquidfinance

dogleg said:


> Argonaut: Maybe I didn't look hard enough but can you point me to the XTR discussion please.


This should like you to the the XTR discussion.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...-In-Bond-Funds?p=167946&viewfull=1#post167946


----------



## GoldStone

Or this... a simple test of XTR monthly distribution:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...or-a-long-term?p=164547&viewfull=1#post164547

Equity portion of XTR has to return 9.4% to support monthly distribution. That doesn't look sustainable to me. Especially considering the fact that equity portion of XTR includes REITs and preferred shares. 

Sooner or later that distribution will be cut.


----------



## indexxx

Looking at LINE- Linn Energy- close to 52 week lows, 7.77% divvy. Just sold out of Atlas Pipeline after holding it through almost 300% gain so I'm looking for something to pick up.


----------



## webber22

ELD Eldorado Gold @ 10.15. This one could still go under $10 briefly, but with earnings coming up, if they lose 3 billion or less the price should still spike later on (I know Tgal has to be buying)


----------



## Young&Ambitious

CenturyLink. Stock price down $10 on earnings release and dividend cut. Still a very respectable yield.


----------



## Toronto.gal

webber22 said:


> (I know Tgal has to be buying)


Ya think? 

Think also of another, which is one of the lowest gold cost producers around, and that doubled between 2010 and 2012 [could be wrong, but I can't think of any other that did that].

Not a fan of just throwing hints, but I'm tired of the criticism I have received here, so the less I say, the better! :rolleyes2:


----------



## webber22

Toronto.gal said:


> .. one of the lowest gold cost producers around, and that doubled between 2010 and 2012 [could be wrong, but I can't think of any other that did that].


BTO is oversold too, but it could also be AR or YRI ??


----------



## Toronto.gal

I should have clarified that I was referring to mid to large mkt cap.


----------



## Argonaut

Argonaut Gold is a terrific buy at $8 or under.

I'd be hiding under the bed today with the look of my precious metals holdings, but my mattress is on the floor.


----------



## dogleg

I'm with you TG. Remember the abuse I took over SU? Note to Liquid... and Gold... Thanks for your roadmap to XTR.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*Dogleg:* 'buyer beware' had been the right advice you gave a few times on that thread, but nope, I'm not giving you a cut for 'spotlighting' the stock, sorry!  I do, however, wish that you booked good profits in the stellar volatility.

As you also mentioned, there had been too many variables to consider with this particular stock.


----------



## Spidey

HaroldCrump said:


> Spidey, the dividend is not an "eligible" dividend, just FYI.


Thanks for that info. I have to admit that I was not aware of that. :redface: However, I keep a small corner of my RRSP for shorter term trades. This goes contrary to what many would advise, but it saves me dealing with annoying paperwork, calculations and capital gains declarations (hopefully) at tax filing time.


----------



## dogcom

For sure the gold miners have been a tough place lately and if the market dumps hard it may get worse here as we are going into a slow seasonal period for gold miners. The hope here is that with everything going in opposite direction like gold stocks and the S&P we can see the same opposite reaction when the S&P dumps. I am not holding my breath for this to happen until after March if it does happen. 

I am still very bullish on the PM's going forward, just not bullish on the shorter term so I have sold off some and played with it more. I bought Kinross the day before earnings figuring it would jump no matter what they say and then I dumped it for the fast buck. I bought some silver on Friday and will think about adding there if it dumps some more here. I am also waiting until the end of this week and will probably add a bear nat gas ETF and that would be about it for now.


----------



## zylon

*Silver Wheaton Corp. (SLW)*

Bought first tranche of SLW.TO after selling two weeks ago.

Note the "bearish price objective" of $26










Chart link: http://stockcharts.com/def/servlet/SC.pnf?chart=SLW.to,PLTADANRBO[PA][D][F1!3!!!2!20]&pref=G


----------



## Argonaut

I must have sold to you, zylon. Cashed out most of my non-registered portfolio, including SLW to protect my gain. Precious metals getting crushed today. If gold breaks $1550, look out below.


----------



## zylon

Much appreciated Argo :encouragement:

Perhaps with more help from Uncle Ben, USD will get to 84 (now 81).

Often at this time of year I'm looking for weakness in metals; if that happens this year, it's going to be great shopping!

USD chart

I have a hard time believing "price objective" 102 but who knows?


----------



## Argonaut

I agree, the buying will be good at some point. Would get back into Silver Wheaton around $26 like you said. Wasn't too inclined to ride it all the way down there though. In retrospect, I should have sold it outright at $40 instead of selling a covered call. The downfall of getting greedy.


----------



## blin10

vod & hr.un


----------



## gibor365

blin10 said:


> vod & hr.un


HR becomes more and more attractive at those levels.... still hold PMZ.... probably will get some HR from the sale


----------



## blin10

yah, i'll be buying more on a way down... don't want to buy too much right now in case it somehow makes it to $20



gibor said:


> HR becomes more and more attractive at those levels.... still hold PMZ.... probably will get some HR from the sale


----------



## humble_pie

zylon said:


> Bought first tranche of SLW.TO after selling two weeks ago


zylon in the short run timing looks brilliant

argosan it's rare to see you miss a beat but selling yesterday does sound like a false note


----------



## Argonaut

Closed my elephant, needed a lot of cash. Almost too late on that one, looks like assignment otherwise.


----------



## gibor365

blin10 said:


> yah, i'll be buying more on a way down... don't want to buy too much right now in case it somehow makes it to $20


I hardly beleive that it will go down to $20 unless it will be some repeat of Lehman brothers 
In any case , if anyone would like to buy REIT now, I think HR.UN is the best choice. I was buying REIT couple of weeks ago and based on valuations bouth AX and CUF, but if I'd buy today, I'd strongly consider HR


----------



## Young&Ambitious

more CTL. Keeping an eye on COS.TO


----------



## blin10

I agree, but there's always a chance. I never buy everything at once, I space it out...



gibor said:


> I hardly beleive that it will go down to $20 unless it will be some repeat of Lehman brothers
> In any case , if anyone would like to buy REIT now, I think HR.UN is the best choice. I was buying REIT couple of weeks ago and based on valuations bouth AX and CUF, but if I'd buy today, I'd strongly consider HR


----------



## Homerhomer

Potash under $40, with dividend yield of almost 3% and dividends growing quickly, small payout ratio, decent valuations and billions of hungry mouths around the globe I can sit on this for a while and add more if it continues dipping.


----------



## Toronto.gal

+1.

A company that BHP had wanted to buy 3 years ago for $38.6 billion.


----------



## thompsg4416

Homerhomer said:


> Potash under $40, with dividend yield of almost 3% and dividends growing quickly, small payout ratio, decent valuations and billions of hungry mouths around the globe I can sit on this for a while and add more if it continues dipping.


If I had any money left I'd be al over that one. Good buy!


----------



## Ethan

Toronto.gal said:


> +1.
> 
> A company that BHP had wanted to buy 3 years ago for $38.6 billion.


BHP Billiton's CEO at the time, Marius Kloppers, has since been fired after acquiring a "buy high, sell low" reputation. That deal was also contingent on BHP being able to leave Canpotex, which we have since learned is not something the Saskatchewan government is willing to allow happen. I don't think the board under Jacques Nasser or incoming CEO Andrew MacKenzie would offer $38.6 billion for POT today. Valuations in mining are down across the board.

Some people are not happy with the irresponsible expansion by the major mining companies over the last several years:

http://business.financialpost.com/2...executive-berates-ceos-for-glut-of-new-mines/


----------



## Toronto.gal

Ethan said:


> 1. BHP Billiton's CEO at the time, Marius Kloppers, has since been fired after acquiring a "buy high, sell low" reputation.
> 
> 2. I don't think the board under Jacques Nasser or incoming CEO Andrew MacKenzie would offer $38.6 billion for POT today. Valuations in mining are down across the board.
> 
> 3. Some people are not happy with the irresponsible expansion by the major mining companies over the last several years


*1.* Yes, I know as I also own BHP shares. I think Mr. Klopper would prefer that you say that he retired. 

*2. *Back in 2010, that offer had been cheap IMHO with just a 16% premium. Remember that at that time, the mining valuation had been low as well, hence BHP's interest. POT stock actually soared shortly after the deal had been rejected. Valuations are down now, too, close to those of early 2010 in fact, but that's another story. If another company offered today same as BHP did, ie: a 16% premium, no matter how rich $40B may sound, for POT, it would be LOW.

After their failed attempt at stealing POT, Mr. Klopper had been itching to spend that money, and less than a year later, purchased Petrohawk for $12B in July 2011. That company may have been undervalued at the time, idk, but we all know what happened to gas prices since 2011, don't we?! :rolleyes2: But in that purchase, they were happy to pay a much heftier premium, betting that the ng price would climb. Anyhow, at least for now, us the poor shareholders, have paid the price for it all as the stock that was above $100+ in 2011 is now trading @ $74+. 

*3.* True, it's called blind 'ambition'.

*Marius Klopper said:*

"One of my predecessors used to say 'we want to be on every aisle of the energy supermarket' and this is an unchanged ambition."


----------



## Jets99

HR.UN at 22.98 yesterday.

Also put in an order for POT yesterday that didn't get filled. Up over 2% today. Sigh. :crushed:

So what are you buying??


----------



## marina628

Well since another state passed online gambling today I decided to put $5000 into each of these LVS ,BYD,MGM ,IGT.


----------



## hystat

Wjx, tih


----------



## Andrej

hystat said:


> Wjx, tih


Didn't statscan just release a survey that predicted a sharp decline in spending this year?


----------



## Eder

Bought another 500 Teck today....10% lower than my last purchase...I like stuff going on sale.


----------



## gibor365

Added a little bit of MO.N after more than 5% pullback, current yield 5.25%, hopefully upcoming ex-div date will push price up...
include this purchase my YOC 6.2%


----------



## blin10

atp


----------



## ban

ABX
Not sure if that was smart but somehow couldn't resist...


----------



## daddybigbucks

I'm surprised so many people buying, I'm in selling mode and taking profits.
do people think we are going higher from here?


----------



## nakedput

daddybigbucks said:


> I'm surprised so many people buying, I'm in selling mode and taking profits.
> do people think we are going higher from here?


I have no clue where the markets are headed...but neither do you.


----------



## gibor365

daddybigbucks said:


> I'm surprised so many people buying, I'm in selling mode and taking profits.


and what you gonna do with this profit?


----------



## Eder

daddybigbucks said:


> I'm surprised so many people buying, I'm in selling mode and taking profits.
> do people think we are going higher from here?


I don't really care where the market is going that much...(personally I think we are on the verge of a huge bull run over the next 5 years) but I took profits and am buying contrarion plays like a good little value investor.

I have too much cash atm and a 10% correction (big market crash for the doomsayers) will be welcome and long overdue.


----------



## jcgd

Well, SUP just tanked today and took a hefty chunk of my profits with it. I think I may add to my position.


----------



## daddybigbucks

i'm just asking a question for discussion. 
I usually find this thread gets a lot of activity when there is a significant drop in the market, and the "what are you selling" thread get more activity on a high market.
I dont think i'm a bear but im getting a little nervous as the tsx is at a 52 week high so im starting to convert alot to cash and banking a correction will happen in coming months.

"but I took profits and am buying contrarion plays like a good little value investor."
thats the same way i am thinking right now. I dont see alot of value out there right now unless Gold or oil goes soaring.


----------



## Squash500

daddybigbucks said:


> i'm just asking a question for discussion.
> I usually find this thread gets a lot of activity when there is a significant drop in the market, and the "what are you selling" thread get more activity on a high market.
> I dont think i'm a bear but im getting a little nervous as the tsx is at a 52 week high so im starting to convert alot to cash and banking a correction will happen in coming months.
> 
> "but I took profits and am buying contrarion plays like a good little value investor."
> thats the same way i am thinking right now. I dont see alot of value out there right now unless Gold or oil goes soaring.


IMHO the TSX isn't really that high. It's been as high as 15000 before. Right now it's only at approx 12800. Don't forget the XIU only made about a 4% return last year. Therefore for the TSX to be at a 52 week high isn't really such a big deal.

TSX still needs to go up approx 17% to hit its all time high.


----------



## mutzy

Well, I am buying the nobody wants beaten down small cap and mid cap metal producers with decent cash flow.
May have to wait a yr. or so, but when the coffee crowd starts talking up the penny stocks take your profits and
invest in good solid co. Anything under 40 is a good entry point for POT. (Potash that is )


----------



## AMABILE

Well, I am buying the nobody wants beaten down small cap and mid cap metal producers with decent cash flow.
mutzy, care to provide which ones ?


----------



## hystat

Andrej said:


> Didn't statscan just release a survey that predicted a sharp decline in spending this year?


I predict that won't have a negative effect in 2013 on these


----------



## liquidfinance

Ipl.un


----------



## Assetologist

Taster position in 10 Apples @ $419.90


----------



## Homerhomer

Assetologist said:


> Taster position in 10 Apples @ $419.90


I was actually thinking about pulling the trigger but got too busy and forgot.

Maybe tomorrow or in the next couple of days if it gets even lower (if I don't forget ;-)


----------



## Jesse

I bought 20 more AAPL, bringing my ACB to 510. 

200 ABX, ACB now 32.80

I've regretted chasing stocks down before, but I have also regretted NOT chasing them down. As long as they keep falling, I'll keep buying.


----------



## gibor365

Homerhomer said:


> I was actually thinking about pulling the trigger but got too busy and forgot.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow or in the next couple of days if it gets even lower (if I don't forget ;-)


Also was thinking about it...


----------



## Celso

A little bit of this ABX, and a little bit of that BBD.B


----------



## nakedput

eldorado gold. I expect it to form a base for the next few months and will be picking off shares when I can.


----------



## Spidey

Picked up some more SDY @$3.05. Trading below book value. 7.12% dividend that seems reasonably well covered. P/E 6.3 and P/CF 2.5 Fairly reasonable debt to capital at 32.14%. And I would think oil services companies would do reasonably well given all the new oil exploration in the US. Has a "buy" consensus from analysts (with several giving it a "strong buy") and also net insider buying. One of those ones that has me scratching my head regarding current valuation. (Along with Irwin Michael of ABC funds.) Thinly traded so perhaps that partly explains it.


----------



## gibor365

I initiated position in XLNX (in my wife's LIRA and by her suggestion).... they just increased dividend by 13.6% and have pretty reasonable yield 2.64% for hi-tech company. Dividend is covered with payout of 57% and they increasing dividends for 10 consecutive years by double-digit %


----------



## gibor365

Just read " In the two decades through December, the average return of all investors in U.S. stock mutual funds was an annualized 4.25% vs 8.2% for the S&P 500. That translates into a difference of $25,467 for an investment of $10,000. "The dismal truth is that over the long run, the average person is a woeful investor," - Canadian NF would give much worse results as MER in Canada is the highest in the world...


----------



## maxandrelax

ABX. It could get worse, but I believe risk is to the upside. Best buying volume in a while.


----------



## MrMatt

I grabbed some Ford and Intel in late Feb.


----------



## dogcom

Bought some BTO last week at $3.00.


----------



## Eder

Today I started a position in Trimac Trucking...bulk carriers...I wonder what bulky items will need carrying the next few years?


----------



## RParks

Doubled my position in CAT, started a position in CFX and KSU


----------



## Magic

*bot 10,000 HQD at 3.78, short NASDAQ now!*


----------



## phrenk

Sold Couche tard (ATD.B) and half position in Encana (ECA) late last week to buy some InnVest REIT(INN.UN) and Cascades Inc (CAS)


----------



## gibor365

Oh Oh, futures is down about 140 points..... can be good buying opportunity tomorrow....


----------



## Jon_Snow

gibor said:


> Oh Oh, futures is down about 140 points..... can be good buying opportunity tomorrow....


For us cash-laden cowards this is sweet music.


----------



## none

Jon_Snow said:


> For us cash-laden cowards this is sweet music.


What does this mean please?


----------



## GoldStone

none said:


> What does this mean please?


Markets are expected to drop on Cyprus news. Asian markets opened 1.8% - 2% down.


----------



## none

I guess that is good news (for me). I've been hoping for something of a correction before jumping in.


----------



## jcgd

Ah crud. I was hoping to move to risk on before anything happened and sell out some of my riskier positions. Everyone's wanting to get back into the market. Time for me to start slowing moving out.


----------



## rikk

GoldStone said:


> Markets are expected to drop on Cyprus news. Asian markets opened 1.8% - 2% down.


OT: "Cypriot banks are widely thought to hold large sums of legally questionable funds - a true tax haven - especially by Russian standards," said Marc Chandler, analyst for Brown Brothers Harriman. "Estimates suggest more than half the deposits in Cyprus belong to non-residents." I'm thinking 1/2 the deposits have already left the house ... if the tax 6.5% (?) on the little guys is a precedent (to this generation) the ice has imo just gotten a little thinner ...


----------



## AGHFX

Not the selloff I was hoping for today. Everything on my watch list went *up* :upset: ... Back to the waiting game.


----------



## dubmac

http://www.streettalklive.com/daily-x-change/1532-visualizing-bob-farrell-s-10-investing-rules.html

An advisor with whom we work with sent me a reference to Bob Farell's 10 investing rules. I tried to cut n'paste a copy of one miage - the Investor Psychology Graph which shows that the market is well into the "Eupohoria" stage! I think I'll sit and watch rather than buy more or anything.


----------



## My Own Advisor

wow dubmac, great link, thanks!


----------



## doctrine

It takes more than one bad news day to make a bad market. Probably, billions of dollars are rushing into the market to get "deals", especially in North America where markets have been running up. Predictably, stock markets aren't down that much. It takes a lot more bad news and down markets before the "deal searchers" run out and a true market retreat begins.


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> wow dubmac, great link, thanks!


In theory I understand it, but i just don't have guts to buy when everything is crushing....I always think when specific "crush" gonna end... like if in 2008-09 I would heavy investing after 10% "correction", I would be down another 30-40% easily...


----------



## none

Buy	2,000 ZCN	$17.30 18-Mar	18-Mar Filled	2,000


----------



## blin10

good old rei.un


----------



## mrPPincer

170 di.un in the TFSA @ 10.75
enough shares to drip 1 full share per month & hold long term, and it drips at a 4% discount.

Reduced foreign target allocation by .5% and upped canadian allocation accordingly
(I'm working towards having more of my foreign equity exposure through companies HQed in Canada)


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> 170 di.un in the TFSA @ 10.75
> enough shares to drip 1 full share per month & hold long term, and it drips at a 4% discount.


Interesting stock... traded here, but noce exposure to Germany real estate... the minus that their biggest tenant is Deutsche Post ... (I know that Deutsche Post building in small town getting sold and converted to motels/pensions, last year almost booked such pension ).
Do you know what is AFFO payout ratio of DI.UN?


----------



## mrPPincer

When I looked at it last week the price to affo was one of the lowest, 14-ish I think and the assets to debt ratio was pretty high too.

The lease of 30% of their RE assets to one customer is a little worrying as well as the fact that they have not expanded their holdings to outside germany yet, but they've only been split off the parent reit for a couple years, so it's still early, I think they are going to be making more aquisitions over time.

I had a bit of a stink bid in for a week now and it didn't look like it was gonna hit, so I raised it to the low of the day when I got home from work early today and it hit immediately.
For only $8.50 more I'm now ensured the March dividend, which will add up to $11.33, so I'm happy.


----------



## gibor365

Yesp, I checked , price/AFFO just below 14, payout ratio just under 100 - not the lowest , but yield is good.

It's not 30%  At IPO 
it was 85%, after several 2013 aquisitions they planning to drop exposure to 43%. Still a lot. 

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...ffice-portfolio-germany-tsx-di.un-1752919.htm


btw, what is their assets to debt?


----------



## mrPPincer

I'm assuming the lease to Deutsche Post is a government contract, which could put it potentially at the whims of the electorate, which is maybe one of the reasons the stock price looks so volatile over the last 2 years, but I'm not overly worried, like you say, at this price the yield is good at least.


----------



## AGHFX

mrPPincer said:


> 170 di.un in the TFSA @ 10.75


I'm a fan of this REIT. I also hold it in my TFSA!


----------



## gibor365

AGHFX said:


> I'm a fan of this REIT. I also hold it in my TFSA!


The biggest advantage of this REIT that it has exposure in Europe, I don't think anyone talking about REIT bubble in Germany  ... most of the REIT I hold just Canada and a little bit US....


----------



## AGHFX

Just purchased another 175 DI.UN @ 10.70


----------



## Magic

bot HOD 5000 at 5.56


----------



## gibor365

AGHFX said:


> Just purchased another 175 DI.UN @ 10.70


Funny, but I bought yeaterday exactly 175 of DI.UN @ exactly 10.70  Had some TFSA leftovers from PALL sell ....


----------



## AGHFX

gibor said:


> btw, what is their assets to debt?


Assets to debt as at December 31, 2012 is 1.74. Debt/equity is 1.35 as well. I like their balance sheet - not too leveraged but not equity-diluted.

They are working on diversifying their tenants too. They reduced their percentage of GRI from Deutsche Post from 85% to 65% in 2012 and they're aiming to further reduce it to around 40-45% in 2013.


----------



## Eder

One thing I like about owning DI.UN is the exposure to the Euro.

At any rate, yesterday I bought back my Canadian Western bank holdings I sold a few months ago. Also added my 3rd purchase of Teck.... one more bullet to go there till I have a full position.


----------



## mrPPincer

As it turns out If I'd just had the patience to let my bid ride for one more day I would have had my shares of DI.UN at 10.70 as well..
No biggie, I'm content, and I still have the TFSA room to potentially add some more shares if there's a large drop in price over Euro worries.
I'm thinking the volatility of this stock could make it a potential candidate for a little short term trading in the TFSA, not something I do a lot of, but I wouldn't rule it out either.


----------



## blin10

atp... might be dead money for few months, but it can easily pop few $...


----------



## AGHFX

mrPPincer said:


> As it turns out If I'd just had the patience to let my bid ride for one more day I would have had my shares of DI.UN at 10.70 as well..


Haha today I was thinking the same thing about buying it at 10.65. Oh well, if you're dripping shares then you're earning an effective 7.7% annual rate on dividends alone. A bit of capital appreciation would be nice but I don't anticipate much short-term growth with the stock. Their 2012 Q4 MD&A shows their plan is to continue focusing on Germany but I wonder if plans for other countries are on the short-term horizon. There's a lot of deals to be had in Europe right now (real estate-wise). The only issue is economic confidence in the other EU countries.


----------



## AGHFX

blin10 said:


> atp


I've been looking at this one on and off to DRIP in my TFSA. The issue I have with this company is the proceeds from their power rate increases are funding pensions and not contributing much to the bottom line. The company is having a hard time managing the defined benefit pension plans and there's a strong push back from the union when it comes to converting to a defined contribution pension plan.


----------



## thompsg4416

Purchased 350 shares of SAN @ 7.39 on the EU/Cyprus pull back. Mostly likely as a short term trade but would be comfortable keeping it longer term if for whatever reason the floor falls out from under it. I watch this one pretty closely and I've made a fair bit of money on it in the past. It usually trades closer to 8(SMA 50/100 7.79/8). I'll be looking to sell it in a week or 2 once/if the price recovers.


----------



## indexxx

I hold SAN for the divvy.


----------



## thompsg4416

indexxx said:


> I hold SAN for the divvy.


The Div is good but not as good as it seems with the withholding tax.. even still. Combined with the capital gains potential it's not a bad one to hold.


----------



## ban

thompsg4416 said:


> The Div is good but not as good as it seems with the withholding tax.. even still. Combined with the capital gains potential it's not a bad one to hold.


No withholding taxes on stocks held in RRSP, that might be an option?


----------



## liquidfinance

ban said:


> No withholding taxes on stocks held in RRSP, that might be an option?


Just make sure that is the case with Spanish witholding tax.


----------



## gibor365

liquidfinance said:


> Just make sure that is the case with Spanish witholding tax.


Spanish dividend withholding tax is 19% and you gonna pay regardless which account holds it. 
https://secure.globeadvisor.com/servlet/ArticleNews/story/gam/20130316/GICARRICKPORTSTRAT0315ATL

Add FX rate and dividends from many countries beomes less attractive


----------



## gibor365

actually it's an interesting question regarding foreign dividend witholding tax, some time ago I had Israeli stock (not anymore) and was paying 20% with tax, however I have Israeli citizenship... the question how it's working? By country where you live? where you pay taxes? by citizenship?


----------



## RParks

gibor said:


> actually it's an interesting question regarding foreign dividend witholding tax, some time ago I had Israeli stock (not anymore) and was paying 20% with tax, however I have Israeli citizenship... the question how it's working? By country where you live? where you pay taxes? by citizenship?


Pretty sure it's residency.


----------



## RParks

rikk said:


> 1000 RPL @ $1.80 ... value ... tbd


I got in this today also, but at $1.70. Got in at the end of the trading day thinking that I may have caught the bottom (for the day at least) and it goes and drops two more cents a couple minutes before close and back up to $1.70 for close. Took quite a dive today. Let's hope it reverses Monday.


----------



## liquidfinance

RParks said:


> Pretty sure it's residency.



You would need to look into it to confirm but I believe if they are ADR's on the NYSE then it will be the witholding tax between Spain and the USA. 

If you held them in an International Trading account and held in a Canadian brokerage purchased through the Bolsa De Madrid then it should be witheld according to the tax treaty between Spain and Canada.

EDIT***

Looking at this witholding tax is now 21%!
http://www.ey.com/Publication/vwLUAssets/International_Tax_Alert_-_5_January_2012_-_Spain_increases_tax_rates_for_2012_and_2013/$FILE/EY_tax_news_2012011001.pdf


----------



## Spidey

I took advantage of a recent dip to add to my HR.UN @23.09 in order to round out my REIT portfolio a little bit.


----------



## Cal

Still looking for some BCE, but too rich for me.


----------



## AGHFX

Picked up 180 AX.UN at $15.90. Enough to DRIP one share per month.


----------



## avrex

AX.UN. Good choice. 
You must have been reading my blog. 

Best Canadian REITs


----------



## none

Continuing to round out my couch potato: just picked up 800 XRB for the bargain price of $24.99. I hope I get a free spatula with that....

then I'm adding about $6000 of TDB909 (more bonds). 

That's going to be one boring TFSA.......


----------



## blin10

can you tell me why you like ax.un so much ? thx



avrex said:


> AX.UN. Good choice.
> You must have been reading my blog.
> 
> Best Canadian REITs


----------



## none

I'd like a little more on how to choose my REIT alloc. too please.

I was just going to go with the BMO or Vanguard REITs and be done with it.


----------



## AGHFX

blin10 said:


> can you tell me why you like ax.un so much ? thx


This question may be directed towards avrex but I'll add my input. I chose AX.UN because they have been increasing their cash flows the past few quarters. I think they have good geographic diversification across Canada and they are a bit in the United States. I believe they have a lot of potential to grow business in the US and continue growing business in Canada (I hold DI.UN for some Euro exposure... they are in Germany). AX.UN is involved in commercial, retail, and industrial real estate - I find a lot of REITs focus on only one of those. They have good tenant diversification - there isn't a significant dependence on a lease contract with one or two large tenants. Finally, they have a nice yield with a sustainable payout.


----------



## Eder

Maybe not a very good investment but today I bought this...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=HvP0ZUZpUAP9_M&tbnid=3A9gjlb5rMVHvM:&ved=0CAgQjRwwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sailmagazine.com%2Fsailboat-reviews%2Fisland-packet-460&ei=cztSUY36CuWciQK8yYDwCQ&psig=AFQjCNHGUb14W_jKLV79sEIaD1ntUXIV0A&ust=1364430067207594


----------



## avrex

blin10 said:


> can you tell me why you like ax.un so much ? thx


I looked at about a dozen metrics for each REIT that I investigated. Based on my analysis, Artis REIT came out on top.


----------



## none

Then I will buy it in place of my Vanguard REIT. Thanks.


----------



## gibor365

avrex said:


> I looked at about a dozen metrics for each REIT that I investigated. Based on my analysis, Artis REIT came out on top.


I did the same several weeks ago  AX.UN came first, CUF.UN - 2nd. Bought both.


----------



## blin10

first time i'm buying based on recommendations, I hope you guys right lol, bought some ax


----------



## none

blin10 said:


> first time i'm buying based on recommendations, I hope you guys right lol, bought some ax


Me too; just bought some for my wifes TFSA - also picked up some TDB909 (Canadian bonds).

Whoops, forgot to put in how much - 1,266 @ $15.87


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Added some VWO, VEA and DEM to bring holdings up to target percentages for passive portfolio 2013.


----------



## 6811

First time buy for me, ABX at 52 week low of 28.74.


----------



## 6811

6811 said:


> First time buy for me, ABX at 52 week low of 28.74.


New 52 week low, $28.70. Figures :frown:


----------



## Toronto.gal

6811 said:


> First time buy for me, ABX at 52 week low of 28.74.
> New 52 week low, $28.70. Figures :frown:


You bought for .4 cents higher than the new low? If you bought 500 shares, you would have paid $20 extra. 

If you want to feel better, look at the price at the beginning of the year; you saved $6.34 per share, or $3,170 for 500 shares! :encouragement:


----------



## 6811

Thanks for the pep talk TG, 

I don't think I've ever bought a stock or a ETF that immediately went up in value, so this is nothing new for me!


----------



## Jagas

Thought about starting a position in TCK.B but ended up adding to VXUS instead which helps rebalance things for me.


----------



## Toronto.gal

6811 said:


> 1. Thanks for the pep talk TG,
> 2. I don't think I've ever bought a stock or a ETF that immediately went up in value.


*1.* Anytime! :wink:

*2.* Be patient, it will happen in your lifetime! :encouragement:

Gold continues to fall, so now look at where ABX was on October 31/2012 [$40.39], and you'll feel even better, if not sorry for those that may have purchased last year. 

*Quoting jcgd:* 'Now, if you were building a position because you thought the equity was a good value and the price fell even more *you should be ecstatic. What an opportunity- to buy it even cheaper!*

What an opportunity indeed when prices of solid companies [not value traps] fall so significantly after one has purchased at higher prices, but a lot of people freeze instead, and that is costly. 

- If I had bought in the $40's for example, I would be increasing my position after such a *significant* drop of 40%+, especially if I wanted the stock for years to come and/or even to exit my position sooner, as by doing so, I would be lowering my ACB. 

*For example:* 

- If I had purchased @ $40, to sell at a profit, I would have to wait until the stock recovered 40%+ [which could take time]. **
- If I averaged my cost down, ACB would be lowered to $36 [or 10%], by increasing a position by 50% [100 sh x $40 + 50 sh x $28 = ACB of $36, or $37.60 for a 25% increase in sh]. 
- That increased position would also result in a higher dividend payment [$31.50 vs $21 for 150 sh].
- At current stock price, the div. would have a 1 share purchasing power vs. zero power without the increased position.

** With no corrective action of any kind, while the stock would recover from $28 to $40 [43%], the investor would have made $0% [excluding dividends]. OTOH, while doing something about it, you can win in many ways as mentioned above.

I am NOT suggesting that increasing a position is always the solution, not at all, but my point is that many people miss terrific opportunities. 

*Btw, *I love your signature [even though I'm still young].


----------



## 6811

Quoting jcgd: 'Now, if you were building a position because you thought the equity was a good value and the price fell even more you should be ecstatic. What an opportunity- to buy it even cheaper!


I limited my buy yesterday to 200 shares, thinking to pick up more on another drop-in-price day. Could be today :ambivalence:


----------



## 1sImage

2500/s BBD.B....bombardier 
150/s TGT.... target
382/s FB.....facebook


----------



## marina628

I may be late to the party but I don't think so ,bought 400 share of ZNGA for $3.40 a share .Also added to my positions on IGT,LVS,BYD,MGM as they all had down day.Buying these long term as it will still take 3-10 years for US to go completely legal online Gambling.


----------



## Dibs

I bought 100 shares of CMG at $21.00 on March 22nd.


----------



## thenegotiator

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Anytime! :wink:
> 
> *2.* Be patient, it will happen in your lifetime! :encouragement:
> 
> Gold continues to fall, so now look at where ABX was on October 31/2012 [$40.39], and you'll feel even better, if not sorry for those that may have purchased last year.
> 
> *Quoting jcgd:* 'Now, if you were building a position because you thought the equity was a good value and the price fell even more *you should be ecstatic. What an opportunity- to buy it even cheaper!*
> 
> What an opportunity indeed when prices of solid companies [not value traps] fall so significantly after one has purchased at higher prices, but a lot of people freeze instead, and that is costly.
> 
> - If I had bought in the $40's for example, I would be increasing my position after such a *significant* drop of 40%+, especially if I wanted the stock for years to come and/or even to exit my position sooner, as by doing so, I would be lowering my ACB.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> - If I had purchased @ $40, to sell at a profit, I would have to wait until the stock recovered 40%+ [which could take time]. **
> - If I averaged my cost down, ACB would be lowered to $36 [or 10%], by increasing a position by 50% [100 sh x $40 + 50 sh x $28 = ACB of $36, or $37.60 for a 25% increase in sh].
> - That increased position would also result in a higher dividend payment [$31.50 vs $21 for 150 sh].
> - At current stock price, the div. would have a 1 share purchasing power vs. zero power without the increased position.
> 
> ** With no corrective action of any kind, while the stock would recover from $28 to $40 [43%], the investor would have made $0% [excluding dividends]. OTOH, while doing something about it, you can win in many ways as mentioned above.
> 
> I am NOT suggesting that increasing a position is always the solution, not at all, but my point is that many people miss terrific opportunities.
> 
> *Btw, *I love your signature [even though I'm still young].


this is an interesting post provided by our great stock trader T.gal.

there is a reason i am saying that .
gold has to retain the 1500 bux line at all cost.
the exit of spec money from the futures mkt is evidenced clearly atm.

providing OI starts to increase we may see a rebound in gold and SLV.
actually some chart points are showing a possible rebound on the DC chart
the only clear thing is the 1500 bux line.
if spec money reenters the mkt things will change...
for all gold bugs 
GL


----------



## 1sImage

1sImage said:


> 382/s FB.....facebook


Up, Up, Up


----------



## maxandrelax

Small position of TDBank


----------



## none

Looks like I'm in for 2000 RPL @ $1.60


----------



## londoncalling

I got in at the same price. It was able to hold support of the 52 week low (at least for today).


----------



## none

londoncalling said:


> I got in at the same price. It was able to hold support of the 52 week low (at least for today).


My RPL brother! What are plans with it? Hold long term / sell on a bump?

- how much did you pick up?


----------



## thenegotiator

none said:


> My RPL brother! What are plans with it? Hold long term / sell on a bump?
> 
> - how much did you pick up?


and here i thought i trade spec commoditties.
i wish a lot of luck to both of ya


----------



## londoncalling

I started a 1/2 position at 1.5% of portfolio. My plans for the stock are to wait and see. I looked over the books and think that the stock is way oversold. They do have high debt but I think the recent acquisition will add value in time. I may add to the position over the summer or leave it as is. I am also prepared to unload all or some of it on a bump. I know one should have an exit stragey with every stock prior to purchasing but I tend not to make plans just funeral arrangements when I choose wrong ; P.

@ negotiator. 1.5% is not a large percentage so if it goes south even to zero(which I don't think will happen) I am ok with that. I have a high tolerance for these types of plays and do not do them without some thought. I have been following RPL for a year. Not saying I am certain I will make money but I have started to learn the value of research, research, research. Also, that risk is slightly mitigated by buying at or near 52 week lows. Thanks for the well wishes.

Cheers


----------



## thenegotiator

sure thing london.
i dunno the company.

i agree with the idea of the 52 week lows also .
it is just i am actually seeing a possible further downside in oil....
like i said .... possible.
and to be fair i like it when they destroy oil to max pain for MM longs.
i have a reentry target on oil already providing it materializes
GL to both of ya


----------



## none

I am happy to ride your coat tails  We'll wait and see. - Funny, I'm also at 1.5%


----------



## donald

I'm buying a 200 hundred shares of fcx tommorow,long-term play,almost 4% yield,buying the blood in the street-seems really cheap right now....how much more could this miner get beat on.


----------



## londoncalling

thenegotiator said:


> sure thing london.
> i dunno the company.
> 
> i agree with the idea of the 52 week lows also .
> it is just i am actually seeing a possible further downside in oil....
> like i said .... possible.
> and to be fair i like it when they destroy oil to max pain for MM longs.
> i have a reentry target on oil already providing it materializes
> GL to both of ya


I could also see some more downside to oil and this stock. I have yet been able to pull the trigger at the exact bottom yet, I hope not too much as I am definitely overweight energy and materials currently.

Cheers


----------



## 1sImage

Picked up 5000 shares of a new company called Pivot Technology Solutions, Inc

CATG

http://www.stockhouse.com/opinion/m...er-apple-ceos-new-company-makes-canadian-mark


----------



## blin10

avrex said:


> I looked at about a dozen metrics for each REIT that I investigated. Based on my analysis, Artis REIT came out on top.



gained 0.40$ per share already...


----------



## none

Feel a little silly for having sold 950 shares of Artis on friday at $16.10 - At least I kept about 300. Still would have been nice to keep it.

Slight tangent: I have ZCN & ZDV and the Div payout date was April 4th but it's still not in my account (set up as synthetic DRIP I think). Can anyone tell me when I should expect it?
Thank you.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Artis is a good REIT - you should hold on.
It is however quite volatile.

They still have a hangover from the days when their debt levels were dangerously high and their payout ratios over 100%.
They have come a long way since then.

That said, don't buy above $16 - yet.
This often fall into the high or mid $15 range.
Wait for those days to accumulate.


----------



## none

Thanks Harold - I bought in at 15.87. The reason I sold is because I'm doing a couch potato and I used Artis as my full REIT allocation - something in retrospect I decided was not consistent with the couch potato philosophy I did hang onto 25% of my shares because everyone here seems very positive about it.

This is something that I find quite frustrating about putting money in the market, you can sometimes makes the 'wrong' decision but still be rewarded for it.

I plan on putting my other 75% REIT allocation in VRE I think.



HaroldCrump said:


> Artis is a good REIT - you should hold on.
> It is however quite volatile.
> 
> They still have a hangover from the days when their debt levels were dangerously high and their payout ratios over 100%.
> They have come a long way since then.
> 
> That said, don't buy above $16 - yet.
> This often fall into the high or mid $15 range.
> Wait for those days to accumulate.


----------



## Feruk

Bought 5000 shares of Novus (NVS). Just getting too undervalued not to.


----------



## HaroldCrump

none said:


> Thanks Harold - I bought in at 15.87. The reason I sold is because I'm doing a couch potato and I used Artis as my full REIT allocation - something in retrospect I decided was not consistent with the couch potato philosophy


Well, buying an individual stock is not consistent with the couch potato philosophy either 
Anyhow, yes, putting your entire allocation into a mid cap REIT like AX is quite risky.
With REITs, you need sub-diversification among retail, office, commercial, and residential.


----------



## none

HaroldCrump said:


> Well, buying an individual stock is not consistent with the couch potato philosophy either
> Anyhow, yes, putting your entire allocation into a mid cap REIT like AX is quite risky.
> With REITs, you need sub-diversification among retail, office, commercial, and residential.


Is that a RPL slight?  If so, yes, I get it. That was a mistake for me for the simple reason it was outside my investment plan. I got exited, hit 5 buttons on my keyboard and now I own it. Anyway, plan is either to sell it at $1 and never invest in an individual stock again (ARTIS excluded) or sell all at $2.50, realize that I got really luck with this one and decide to push my luck and throw it all into Apple if it's still below $425.


----------



## HaroldCrump

none said:


> Is that a RPL slight? If so, yes, I get it.


I haven't followed that thread much, so no it wasn't anything in ref. to that - just a general comment.



> Anyway, plan is either to sell it at $1 and never invest in an individual stock again (ARTIS excluded) or sell all at $2.50


Are you talking about Artis?
Or do you mean a _profit_ of $1 and $2.50?



> throw it all into Apple if it's still below $425.


Apple was at and below $425 today - you could have bought if that's your target entry point.


----------



## none

Sorry, I guess I was mixed up. No, I was referring to a silly buy of RPL @ 1.60 I did a couple days back. Although a few forum members consider it a good bet, others don't. Really, i was just jumping on the coat tails of what I thought was a convincing argument and went against my financial plan of doing a full couch potato. I really believe that the pathway to investing success is to objectively make a plan and stick to it. mine is to do a couch potato right now and the RPL was well against that plan which is why I consider it a mistake.

I was referring to RPL - going to $2.50. I have not reason to think that besides a few forum members being bullish on it.


----------



## avrex

blin10 said:


> Artis REIT... ...gained 0.40$ per share already...


@blin10. Nice to have you along for the ride. 

To be honest, I don't look too carefully at the day-to-day price movement for REITs. 
I'm more interested in Artis's nice annual $1.08 distribution.

But, yes, we'll take today's price appreciation, as a bonus.


----------



## blin10

definitely, i'm in it for the yield as well, but I also love to see it in green while getting paid  ...



avrex said:


> @blin10. Nice to have you along for the ride.
> 
> To be honest, I don't look too carefully at the day-to-day price movement for REITs.
> I'm more interested in Artis's nice annual $1.08 distribution.
> 
> But, yes, we'll take today's price appreciation, as a bonus.


----------



## AGHFX

blin10 said:


> I also love to see it in green while getting paid  ...


Agreed! My Artis is up a few % from when I bought it the other week. My DI.UN, on the other hand, is down a touch. I'll be in the black once I receive my first dividend from the REIT, but it's so much nicer to log into Investorline and see green instead of red :tongue-new: ... No complaints though... I bought both of these to DRIP long term


----------



## yask72

Initiated new positions in ESI and TD on the pullbacks and started a new position in ZRE for my REIT allocation.


----------



## Dibs

For those of you who are interested in Artis, here is a stock analysis done today from a blogger that I read:

http://spbrunner.blogspot.ca/2013/04/artis-reit.html


----------



## AGHFX

Dibs said:


> here is a stock analysis done today from a blogger that I read


Everyone has their opinion, especially when behind a keyboard :rolleyes2: . I don't agree with really anything said in the blog. I'm not discounting the blogger's numbers/calculations, but I don't agree with the blogger's approach. Anyways...


----------



## avrex

I have the highest regard for Susan's stock analysis. 
I like her blog. She does a great and thorough job, crunching and analyzing the numbers, on each stock that she investigates.

When it comes to stock picking, we have to accept that there will always be different opinions on the future outlook of a particular stock.


----------



## bettyboop

I always check her opinion on a stock before buying, she's very thorough. The one stock that I bought that she didn't write positively about was JE, I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## dubmac

I bought some ABX today - pure, unheralded speculation on my part.It's at a 5 yr low.


----------



## Jesse

dubmac said:


> I bought some ABX today - pure, unheralded speculation on my part.It's at a 5 yr low.


Same reason/averaging down. Bought 200 bringing total to 900 @ 30.05


----------



## physik3r

Great Share! Thanks


----------



## physik3r

AGHFX said:


> Everyone has their opinion, especially when behind a keyboard :rolleyes2: . I don't agree with really anything said in the blog. I'm not discounting the blogger's numbers/calculations, but I don't agree with the blogger's approach. Anyways...


I think we could all benefit from some more details here AGHFX.


----------



## AGHFX

physik3r said:


> I think we could all benefit from some more details here AGHFX.


My pleasure. First - to avoid backlash - I want to clarify that I don't disagree with everything Susan says in general, just this particular bit about Artis.

Anyways... here are a few excerpts from her take on Artis:



> Distributions have only increased by 0.57% over the past 5 years. This is extremely low and way below inflation. This is one reason I would not buy this stock.


Artis pays a $0.09 monthly distribution. If you had purchased this stock over the last 52 weeks that means you're earning a yield between 6.26% - 7.22% from distributions alone. I understand that Susan likes to see a growing dividend. I think, however, earning an average yield of 6.75% on distributions from the get-go is nothing to complain about. If the company were to constantly grow their dividend above and beyond their current distribution, I would fear for the long-term sustainability.



> You may be getting a good yield, but if it is return of capital, this would not be a reason to buy this company.


I understand the tax implications of ROC but I'm not fond of the idea that an otherwise profitable investment should be foregone on the basis of taxes. Besides, I hold my REITS in my TFSA. Most of us tend to hold REITS in registered accounts so the classification of distributions in that case is nullified.



> Has it made money for its shareholders?...The conclusion is that most of the total return is distributions for this stock.


Her conclusion is based on past events. This implies that history will repeat. Just because the REIT hasn't gained immense capital appreciation over the past 5-10 years doesn't mean that it won't happen over the next 5-10 years. Statements about present and future profitability should be derived from present information and forward-looking information, which can be found in the company's quarterly MD&A.



> The first is that until just recently, this stock has not made a profit.


Until recently... if it has not made a profit until _recently_, is this not a great time to invest? I don't want to buy something after it's had its run.



> Another thing is the increase in outstanding shares has been really high.


The increase in outstanding shares has been to fund acquisitions. The company has a safe cash reserve but large acquisitions usually need to be funded by debt or equity. The company can buy back shares - I wouldn't want them to become too leveraged.



> The final thing I do not like is the Dividend Payout Ratios...The problem I see with FFO and AFFO is that different people seem to calculate them differently and the calculations seem to change over time.


I, myself do like their payout ratio. I calculate my payout ratio based on cash flow from operating activities, as I feel operating activities are the most relevant measure of a company's performance. In 2012 the company's average quarterly cash flow from operating activities per share is $0.315. I calculated that number by dividing the average of 2012 quarterly cash flows from operating activities by the average of 2012 quarterly shares outstanding. Dividing its quarterly distribution of $0.27 by this yields an 85.7% payout ratio. This is a relatively low payout ratio for the industry - many REITS have a near 100% payout ratio.


To sum things up, what I found most notable is that conclusions in Susan's bit are based on historical information. Although it is important to look at a company's past performance, it is equally, if not more important to look at the company's present performance and the direction it will take in the future.


I hope you find some of this helpful. Just remember that this is only my two cents.


----------



## the_apprentice

Bought 100 units of POT @ $39.76.


----------



## spbrunner

*Artis REIT*



AGHFX said:


> My pleasure. First - to avoid backlash - I want to clarify that I don't disagree with everything Susan says in general, just this particular bit about Artis.
> 
> Anyways... here are a few excerpts from her take on Artis:
> 
> 
> 
> Artis pays a $0.09 monthly distribution. If you had purchased this stock over the last 52 weeks that means you're earning a yield between 6.26% - 7.22% from distributions alone. I understand that Susan likes to see a growing dividend. I think, however, earning an average yield of 6.75% on distributions from the get-go is nothing to complain about. If the company were to constantly grow their dividend above and beyond their current distribution, I would fear for the long-term sustainability.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the tax implications of ROC but I'm not fond of the idea that an otherwise profitable investment should be foregone on the basis of taxes. Besides, I hold my REITS in my TFSA. Most of us tend to hold REITS in registered accounts so the classification of distributions in that case is nullified.
> 
> 
> 
> Her conclusion is based on past events. This implies that history will repeat. Just because the REIT hasn't gained immense capital appreciation over the past 5-10 years doesn't mean that it won't happen over the next 5-10 years. Statements about present and future profitability should be derived from present information and forward-looking information, which can be found in the company's quarterly MD&A.
> 
> 
> 
> Until recently... if it has not made a profit until _recently_, is this not a great time to invest? I don't want to buy something after it's had its run.
> 
> 
> 
> The increase in outstanding shares has been to fund acquisitions. The company has a safe cash reserve but large acquisitions usually need to be funded by debt or equity. The company can buy back shares - I wouldn't want them to become too leveraged.
> 
> 
> 
> I, myself do like their payout ratio. I calculate my payout ratio based on cash flow from operating activities, as I feel operating activities are the most relevant measure of a company's performance. In 2012 the company's average quarterly cash flow from operating activities per share is $0.315. I calculated that number by dividing the average of 2012 quarterly cash flows from operating activities by the average of 2012 quarterly shares outstanding. Dividing its quarterly distribution of $0.27 by this yields an 85.7% payout ratio. This is a relatively low payout ratio for the industry - many REITS have a near 100% payout ratio.
> 
> 
> To sum things up, what I found most notable is that conclusions in Susan's bit are based on historical information. Although it is important to look at a company's past performance, it is equally, if not more important to look at the company's present performance and the direction it will take in the future.
> 
> 
> I hope you find some of this helpful. Just remember that this is only my two cents.


It is an interesting discussion on this stock. My main problem with this stock is that there is an imbalance between risk and reward. I feel that the company has a rather risky profile. You may make money on this stock but not enough to compensate for the risk taken. The other side is that for every buyer there is a seller in a stock market. Different opinions inform both sides of a trade.

Not everyone is familiar with the joy of dividend growth companies. I have had BMO since 1982. On my original investment I am making a yield of 40%. I have had Fortis since 1987 and I have a yield of 27% on my original investment. I would take a lower yield with potential for increases anytime. (Of course the company must be able to handle the increases or there is no point to invest.)

I just want some balance. There is a trade off with yield and increases, with the higher the yield, the lower the increases. REIT’s do not give good increases. The expectation from REITs is rate of inflation. In the end, you get far more in increasing distributions rather than static distributions.

My point on Return of Capital was that the company classified all the distributions as 100% ROC. By classifying the distributions as ROC they are saying that they are funding 100% of all their distributions from ROC. No matter how your particular investment is tax, you have to be interested in the source of distributions.
The future is hard to tell and is at best a guess. The past is not the future, but it can give you an idea of trajectory. I look at the past, the present and what might be the future.

The reason to look at the past and the present is also because companies have cultures. How they have done things in the past and are being done now will point to how they may do things in the future. I think you need to balance the past and the present with looking at the possible future.

My problem is that they were paying dividends when there are no earnings. Since Book Value per Share is not going down because of earnings losses, it would seem that they are also funding BVPS from new issues. Normally, I would like a company that has changed from earnings losses to positive earnings.

I do not like companies that pay out dividends they cannot afford. I feel that is a bad practice. This company has done it in the past and will do so in the future. And, this is much too long.


----------



## Homerhomer

Bit of Goldcorp and Baytex.


----------



## blin10

baytex as well...


----------



## Canuck

Baytex as well....definitely not gold


----------



## blin10

woa 3 in a row getting baytex :>


----------



## Greyhound86

350 CPG @ 35.70 and 360 SU @ 27.21 in our TFSA's


----------



## the_apprentice

rikk said:


> Three on a match ... hmmm ...  I was seriously watching/reading up on BTE, decided to go with COS for dividends.


Almost bought COS. Instead purchased CJR.B (Chorus Entertainment) which I've been following for a while. Too bad it took me this long to finally make a purchase.


----------



## dubmac

avergaed down Baytex (BTE) today...if it keeps dropping, I'll buy more.
Not touchin' ABX...my "hand" still hurts from trying to catch that "falling knife".


----------



## humble_pie

i do not understand why anybody is buying anything. The rule of thumb on crash days is take shelter. Observe. Do nothing.


----------



## supperfly17

Noted, remembered will never forget. Thanks,


----------



## humble_pie

rikk i didn't mean any particular individual decision & really i have been so busy today i didn't notice whether i was posting at 3 pm or 4 pm or 5 pm

all i meant is that on crash days those potential buys may not be the bargains they appear at first glance but instead they might be bleeding accidents ... so i for one think it's a good idea to get behind the rocks & spend one's energy trying to peer out for clues about the general trend ...


----------



## Toronto.gal

supperfly17 said:


> Noted, remembered will never forget. Thanks,


I have also noted a couple of times now, that you take helpful advice well!

+1 to the response & to hp's post.


----------



## Eder

humble_pie said:


> i do not understand why anybody is buying anything. The rule of thumb on crash days is take shelter. Observe. Do nothing.


I bought a wooden barrel to wear tomorrow...hope that's OK?


----------



## blin10

humble_pie said:


> i do not understand why anybody is buying anything. The rule of thumb on crash days is take shelter. Observe. Do nothing.


I bough because energy is getting killed and I wanted to get back into bte after selling it awhile back and making nice profit... When do you buy, when it's 52 week high?


----------



## newfoundlander61

I have an auto purchase every monday in a canadian balanced index fund so for me its perfect timing as alot of mondays seem to have drops after weekend news. No plans on doing anything.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I am sitting on a mountain of cash grinning like the proverbial Cheshire Cat. :biggrin:

But seriously, I hope everyones losses are not too damaging on a day like this, but I confess I have been patiently waiting for such a market event. Bought 500 SU today because I thought I had to do SOMETHING and I cannot resist buying SU when it approaches the mid-20's - but I do hope this correction has some more room to run and I can bring out the big guns. Anyone hazard a guess as to what tomorrow may bring? The rest of the week? I have no feel for what is next.


----------



## humble_pie

that's our blin, ever the soul of elegance ... silver-tongued & graceful as an 18th century french ambassador ...

usually i try to buy when we appear to be past the trough. I don't think this has quite appeared yet. I hear serious shocks still going on.


----------



## thenegotiator

canned food , penicilyn , bottled water and my new toy for my machine gun.
a bullet maker.
lots of bullets cartridges gun powder and obviously alloy tips .
not the rubber ones.
the ones that really kill.
the zombies are about to knock at ur door:hopelessness:


----------



## blin10

Lol... Who did you hear it from? 
There might be more shock, fact is nobody knows for sure... 



humble_pie said:


> that's our blin, ever the soul of elegance ... silver-tongued & graceful as an 18th century french ambassador ...
> 
> usually i try to buy when we appear to be past the trough. I don't think this has quite appeared yet. I hear serious shocks still going on.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Given all that happened in the last 24 hours, today could have been another repeat of yesterday, but I'm glad to see the markets rebound, and for a change, not because of any gains per se.

*JS:* I envy your patience!

Can't remember now if you made your last mini-fortune with gold or oil, but now you have a chance to repeat with both. Speaking of gold, I think you had purchased IMG, did you cut your losses there, or are you still holding? Would you add more at current levels? I'm debating on that one as I find $5 stocks irresistible, but don't know enough about the company.

SU in the $20's is indeed a bargain. TN had been spot-on about oil falling below $90.

*rikk:* I was in NY on 9/11 as well; not working, but to see the US Open [tennis] that prior weekend. Our scheduled return flight on Sept.10 was not to be as weather conditions that afternoon had cancelled various flights for the balance of the day.


----------



## AGHFX

Toronto.gal said:


> IMG... I'm debating on that one as I find $5 stocks irresistible, but don't know enough about the company.


IMG announced in February the beginning of a new operation. They anticipate increased costs this year, and subsequent years until the new operation will start producing revenue (target date is currently 2014). It may be a value buy at this time, provided you're ok with sitting on it with a ~4.5% dividend (one annual distribution) for a couple years. Price volatility may be higher than normal around earnings because of the higher costs... possibly good opportunities for short-term trades.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thanks AGHFX. I have been reading about their operations, and as most likely gold will come back with a vengeance sooner than we may expect, I plan to be well positioned, but after the 9% drop just on Monday, I'll wait for a bit to see if price will drop below $1,300.

Some of us have to pay attention to the unloved CDN stocks, right?


----------



## peterk

Just averaged down on Apple @400.00. I'm eyeing up Barrick for my next pay cheque...


----------



## Jon_Snow

Toronto.gal said:


> Given all that happened in the last 24 hours, today could have been another repeat of yesterday, but I'm glad to see the markets rebound, and for a change, not because of any gains per se.
> 
> *JS:* I envy your patience!
> 
> Can't remember now if you made your last mini-fortune with gold or oil, but now you have a chance to repeat with both. Speaking of gold, I think you had purchased IMG, did you cut your losses there, or are you still holding? Would you add more at current levels? I'm debating on that one as I find $5 stocks irresistible, but don't know enough about the company.
> 
> SU in the $20's is indeed a bargain. TN had been spot-on about oil falling below $90.
> 
> *rikk:* I was in NY on 9/11 as well; not working, but to see the US Open [tennis] that prior weekend. Our scheduled return flight on Sept.10 was not to be as weather conditions that afternoon had cancelled various flights for the balance of the day.


Yeah, still holding IMG. Really the only downer in what could a very good scenario unfolding for me. I have felt like a bit of a fool holding so much cash these days - but yes, my patience (or cowardice) might just get rewarded. Last year I made a mini fortune playing the volatility of SU and G, so maybe history can repeat itself? When to jump in is a maddening decision.


----------



## Squash500

I bought some more of XTR and CPD. The reason being....it beats only getting 1.55% on a 1 year GIC.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*JS:* You're doing nicely with your market timing; the proof is in the realized profits! 

Seems that you'll be getting richer with G&O. :encouragement:


----------



## humble_pie

what i would like to know is, Is HBoy43 Buying Yet?


----------



## Barwelle

Sure he's buying...

That is, buying food and supplies to stock up his sailboat while he's visiting a beautiful port city somewhere in the world...!


----------



## humble_pie

Barwelle said:


> ... he's buying food and supplies to stock up his sailboat while he's visiting a beautiful port city somewhere in the world...!



bar now that mode has shown us how, shall we blow our savings & depart on a motorbike w a tent & all the accoutrements of a little-home-on-the-run on board, while markets collapse?

he's just crossed back into france, btw. Safe & sound. Homeward bound on the final leg of the greatest adventure odyssey i've heard about in years & years & years. He should sell his story, it's beyond priceless. Strange how nobody else here ever figured it out each:


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> Strange how nobody else here ever figured it out each:


Figure what out? How to have great adventures?! You haven't yet heard my Middle Eastern/South American adventures, like those in Chilean deserts/Cairo/Istanbul/Jerusalem/Machu Picchu. I have already written a book, albeit not published yet! 

I think Nemo and I could write a book also; would u like to join?.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> I think Nemo and I could write a book also; would u like to join?.


Was telling my lady that I (once) wasn't too far from the recent earthquake area in Iran, (before catching a _very_ slow train up along the Afghan border to Quetta, Pakistan......took something like 28 hours to go 200 miles....we'd get off in the high elevations, walk ahead, wait for the train and jump back on)......do we have a publisher lined up? :encouragement:


----------



## humble_pie

Toronto.gal said:


> Figure what out?



.. all the hints are there ... for an observer ... but it's not the same as any other book ... mode doesn't travel, he goes on pilgrimages ... like galahad who really did find the holy grail ...


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> Was telling my lady that I (once) wasn't too far from the recent earthquake area in Iran, (before catching a _very_ slow train up along the Afghan border to Quetta, Pakistan......took something like 28 hours to go 200 miles....we'd get off in the high elevations, walk ahead, wait for the train and jump back on)......do we have a publisher lined up? :encouragement:


I wasn't too far from suicide bombers in Cairo & Jerusalem, and some earthquakes in Chile as well. Also had an immediate relative in Turkey when the 1999 earthquake, that killed nearly 20,000 people, took place.

I have been told that I have 7 lives & seems that you do as well. 

I'll work on the publisher. :encouragement:

Buying anything today nemo [to get back on track?].


----------



## Barwelle

humble... i am always dreaming about the next adventure... by motorbike sounds like a great way to do it.

Nemo, feel free to run drafts of the stories in your book by us in the travel thread...!!

Perhaps we should take this conversation there anyway... this is the buy thread... (my fault, I know)

T.gal, I'd love to hear some of your stories there too, as would many here I'm sure.


----------



## humble_pie

bar the 2 themes are related imho

don't buy, go biking instead


----------



## thenegotiator

I am buying natural gas.
Goldman Sachs is definitely right.
I am wrong.
i will not fight GS.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Buying anything today nemo [to get back on track?].


Bought some Andrew Peller yesterday, (for the divs), which was the signal for it to tank. :upset:


----------



## avrex

Nice. ADW-A.TO has interested me in the past, as well, as a quality stock.
However, it's a very low volume stock. You probably represent a good portion of today's intraday volume of 2000 shares.


----------



## none

Picked up 127 zcn @ 16.12 for a minor rebalance


----------



## doctrine

Good choice on ADW.A, I am also a fan. But even picking up 200-300 shares a month ago I was able to move the price by 10 cents (even though it was $10.85 then).


----------



## dogcom

I sold my CRIMEX silver position and replaced it with SLW. I feel a lot better holding SLW then anything on the CRIMEX. I could be wrong and SLW goes down far harder but as a stock I like what they do.


----------



## avrex

doctrine said:


> Good choice on ADW.A, I am also a fan. But even picking up 200-300 shares a month ago I was able to move the price by 10 cents (even though it was $10.85 then).


Interesting. Here's something that I just noticed.

The stock has been hovering around the $10 mark for the last year.
The Globe and Mail highlighted Andrew Peller stock online on Tuesday April 09 at 7:00 pm (I'm assuming it was in the paper edition the next morning). 
The next day, the stock jumps 8% on five times normal trading.

Coincidence? Or can an article in the Globe make that much of a difference on a low volume stock?


----------



## HaroldCrump

avrex said:


> Coincidence? Or can an article in the Globe make that much of a difference on a low volume stock?


Probably not a co-incidence.
This is not unusual for small cap, low volume stocks.
An article in the newspaper, an "expert" on BNN, or some such exposure, tends to move these stocks.

The market maker ups their asks, and retail holders are probably not selling much anyway.
For instance, in the REITs, there is the Dennis Mitchell effect.


----------



## Eclectic12

Bought 400 AOI.V at $5.87 ....


----------



## doctrine

> Coincidence? Or can an article in the Globe make that much of a difference on a low volume stock?


Yeah, it really can. And the numbers on ADW look really good. Even if 1 or 2 small cap fund managers decided to move, they could move it that much. Also, once the article is out, there might be a few sellers who decide to hold out for more cash, especially when it jumps. In any case, it was really just a move from a P/E of 11 to 12, so I'm still holding.


----------



## thenegotiator

i bought my diesel generator on top of all of what i mentioned before.
in case PUC's cut everyone's electricity when the zombies are out there.
pun intended this time harold lol


----------



## dogleg

Bought some more of my old gold standard Goldcorp this morning at $29.23 . Call me crazy ???


----------



## w0nger

picked up some more GE and AGU


----------



## dogleg

Maybe I should be brokering short trading ; I have a skill for driving prices down! Is there a cure for that?


----------



## Toronto.gal

No cure that I know of dogleg, but there is always room for improvement. :chuncky:


----------



## Nemo2

dogleg said:


> Maybe I should be brokering short trading ; I have a skill for driving prices down! Is there a cure for that?


LOL....we had a guy in Saudi, a Brit teaching English, who had the 'Reverse Midas Touch'.......I told him that he could ensure World Peace by buying shares in the armaments industry.


----------



## peterk

Just jumped in on Barrick at 18.14. Here's hoping my hands don't get too stabbed up!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Buying ABX a day before Q1 earnings? You were brave to buy today peterk.

On the + side, you bought at a 20 year low!

*Edit:* this article was written 3 months ago; I like the answer to #2, LOL.
http://business.financialpost.com/2013/01/18/four-catalysts-for-barrick-in-2013/


----------



## peterk

We shall see. Earnings don't scare me too much as I intend to hold throughout many many Q1 earnings into the future.  Hopefully the negativity around China and the gold price collapse has caused the analysts to over react. I believe the Chile issues will be overcome - Aboriginal/environmental claims always seem to be overblown in the public eye and then are forgotten quickly. It just seems like the perfect storm of: bad news, bad economy, and bad gold price that's hitting ABX hard. 

I wasn't at all interested in gold until recent months. I wouldn't call myself a gold bug by any means, but I'm starting to come to the opinion that QE and under reporting of inflation must eventually take its toll. Having a nice income producing inflation hedge in the bag seems prudent.


----------



## Toronto.gal

After the huge drop just this month given the collapse of gold + the Pascua Lama suspension, I'm not sure that the additional damage could be significant, even if Q1 were worse than expected; still, earnings do scare me in general given the reaction of investors.


----------



## Squash500

Toronto.gal said:


> Buying ABX a day before Q1 earnings? You were brave to buy today peterk.
> 
> On the + side, you bought at a 20 year low!
> 
> *Edit:* this article was written 3 months ago; I like the answer to #2, LOL.
> http://business.financialpost.com/2013/01/18/four-catalysts-for-barrick-in-2013/


 IMHO that TD securities analyst target price prediction of $43 for ABX seems a bit ridiculous---LOL. The scary thing is that that article was only written in Jan 2013. It makes you wonder whether you can trust these stock analysts or not? There are so many disclaimers on these bank analysts reports that half of them are probably not worth the paper that their written on.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Precisely why I posted an article written prior to what happened to gold this month.


----------



## blin10

we are at that point on SPX when it's either going to be a big move up or down... tough to buy anything at these levels


----------



## none

blin10: I know, I bought the CAN portion of my potato last month because it seemed that the US was due for a correction compared to the CAN market.

I think I was reading too much into a simple time series plot.

Anyway, I've missed out on some decent REIT & US/INT increases. I'm not really sure what to do right now to be honest.


----------



## blin10

avrex said:


> I looked at about a dozen metrics for each REIT that I investigated. Based on my analysis, Artis REIT came out on top.


my feeling about your recommendation was right, up 1k so far :> thanks


----------



## fatcat

*Slumping gold price leaves Barrick with uncomfortable options* http://articles.economictimes.india.../38647463_1_gold-prices-spot-gold-gold-mine/2

interesting article which wonders whether barrick will have to resort to hedging again to manage their debt load ..

they are one of the most efficient at getting gold out of the ground in terms of cost but their political and management issues seem to be very dicey 

if they don't cut their dividend i have them at 4.51% !


----------



## blin10

it's a tough one for you.... you strongly believe housing is going down therefore you shouldn't buy REIT, if houses going down then TSX is going down then oil and banks are going down so no oil or banks for you either... therefore, if all that going down then USD will get stronger and gold should go up but as you saw in the past month you can seriously get burned by gold... so conclusion is, based on your believes you should short reits/banks/energy

ps.. also stop buying garbage companies like rpl, stick to big names



none said:


> blin10: I know, I bought the CAN portion of my potato last month because it seemed that the US was due for a correction compared to the CAN market.
> 
> I think I was reading too much into a simple time series plot.
> 
> Anyway, I've missed out on some decent REIT & US/INT increases. I'm not really sure what to do right now to be honest.


----------



## none

blin10: thanks - I think shorting is a little beyond what I want to do. I think instead I'm going to move some money from my non-reg account to RRSP and invest internationally. I was very hip on Japan a month ago - missed out on that too.

As for RPL - quit bringing up the past!  That was (as I've admitted repeatedly) a mistake because it goes against the 'index plan' that my partner and I worked out. I got a little excited with the trading and did something stupid - not to be repeated. I'm just sitting on it now because I haven't figured out what else to do with that money right now (as per my post above). Don't worry, I'm done with the individual stock buying for a while.

I wish I wasn't on Vacation last week (although niagra-on-the-lake is lovely) because my plan was to exchange CAN/US at $.99 and bought into US funds I would have sold RPL at $1.50.

As far as REITs go, perhaps I should invest in a US one? I do own some Artis which has turned out quite well thus far.


----------



## blin10

I don't like recommending anything since it might turn out bad... all I'm saying is that if you really believe in Canadian housing going down then why buy anything now? also keep in mind, with us/international reits your dividends (if you get any) will be taxed a lot more then canadian reits


----------



## Nemo2

Probably should have waited, (because they've already dropped 6¢ since buying them), but picked up a few more Procter & Gamble to add to our existing holdings.


----------



## peterk

Toronto.gal said:


> Buying ABX a day before Q1 earnings? You were brave to buy today peterk.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I was happy for you today Peter!

Assuming things don't get much worse, you might just be the one here who caught the near bottom! 

Buying this particular stock yesterday, no matter that the downside was already quite limited given the company got hit with a double whammy this month, took cojones! :encouragement: 

May you double/triple your profits!


----------



## keepathomas

peterk said:


>


i also bought ABX a few days ago at around 18.00


----------



## dogcom

T.Gal the biggest risk I see with gold miners is governments going forward. I think share holders have had enough with cost overruns and grow no matter what the cost is. Also with small miners being smashed down so hard big companies can take them out for a great deal. 

I bought Silver Wheaton the other day for my silver exposure because they get the benefits by helping miners with cash and don't take a lot the risks that go with the actual mining. 

http://www.silverwheaton.com/Investors


----------



## donald

I was looking @ x a couple days ago....looks like it did find bottom(spiked 5% today)T-gal your bullish on auto makers(f)and it seems like its obvious construction market is back in the us of a(i know they are more tied to commercial but the residential market is strong Iewens corning today showed.Financials were strong today(jpm)looks like risk is on(that will prob change tommorow lol)I bought wynn heavy last mth....tommorow i will find out if i was right..........but im looking @ x for a bottom play.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*dogcom:* I agree with your comments, hence the reason I was never a gold-bug per se/did not hold the big gold miners/mostly traded/trading mid-caps, but recent events have given decent longer-term opportunities now, and just trying to figure out which ones might be on top, by say 2020.

*Donald:* Yes, I have always been bullish on F for many reasons and have been rewarded very handsomely as a result. F's problems in EU and South America have been beyond their control, but for the most part, the company is doing everything right IMHO & taking proper measures to reduce losses mentioned above.

Their very ambitious expansion plans in China in the next few years [going from 7 to 15 models], should be a success IMHO. 

Indeed, when the 'construction market is back', a lot more follows for those that know how industries correlate!


----------



## dogcom

Newmont comes to mind for the dividend but who really knows what these companies are doing in the field. It is much better to just own the XGD for the big names and ZJG for the small ones. Many of the non producers are going to disappear even though that is where you will find your 10 baggers but who knows which ones it will be.


----------



## nakedput

dogcom said:


> Newmont comes to mind for the dividend but who really knows what these companies are doing in the field. It is much better to just own the XGD for the big names and ZJG for the small ones. Many of the non producers are going to disappear even though that is where you will find your 10 baggers but who knows which ones it will be.


why even hold *any* gold miner? they have drastically underperformed the commodity or etf, and with the new accounting policies, margins are being squeezed even more.


----------



## dogcom

Nakedput I agree but with the COMEX pretty much in default so you have to know whatever the physical ETF you own actually has any gold. Miners went through a correction very much like this in the 70's and if you had bought near the lows then you would have made a ton of money. Miners also have gold in the ground at least instead of the COMEX which has basically nothing to deliver if you ask for it.

Miners look bad and feel very bad at this moment but if they start climbing for an extended period I am sure all you will hear from the media are reasons why it should keep going up. At that point you will also think to yourself that there is only good news and reasons as to why they should never go down. Gold itself you will be able to see a hundred reasons why it should go to $10,000 at some point if it can go up as well for an extended period. 

The main stock market right now has the appearance and so called reasons to go up forever. In reality it is all stimulus holding up the main market and if that stops stocks are finished. Gold and for that matter oil and copper should also be climbing along with stocks but is or was not because the manipulation was going against it in favor of the main markets and the smokescreen to keep inflation low and bonds high.


----------



## none

Picked up 100 VTI.US today @ 81.40. Buying so high bothered me but it's only about 25% of my allocation but I figured I had to get my feet wet eventually.


----------



## 1sImage

none said:


> Picked up 100 VTI.US today @ 81.40. Buying so high bothered me but it's only about 25% of my allocation but I figured I had to get my feet wet eventually.


You bought it at it's peek.

Great yield


----------



## none

1sImage said:


> You bought it at it's peek.
> 
> Great yield


Pretty close yes. I'm hoping it's 52 week high will be its next year 52 week low. Have to jump in sometime.


----------



## nakedput

dogcom said:


> Nakedput I agree but with the COMEX pretty much in default so you have to know whatever the physical ETF you own actually has any gold. Miners went through a correction very much like this in the 70's and if you had bought near the lows then you would have made a ton of money. Miners also have gold in the ground at least instead of the COMEX which has basically nothing to deliver if you ask for it.
> 
> Miners look bad and feel very bad at this moment but if they start climbing for an extended period I am sure all you will hear from the media are reasons why it should keep going up. At that point you will also think to yourself that there is only good news and reasons as to why they should never go down. Gold itself you will be able to see a hundred reasons why it should go to $10,000 at some point if it can go up as well for an extended period.
> 
> The main stock market right now has the appearance and so called reasons to go up forever. In reality it is all stimulus holding up the main market and if that stops stocks are finished. Gold and for that matter oil and copper should also be climbing along with stocks but is or was not because the manipulation was going against it in favor of the main markets and the smokescreen to keep inflation low and bonds high.


I understand what you are saying re: gold stocks but people have been saying the same things as you for a few years and there were always a million reasons as to why to on a gold miner. The sad truth is they have drastically outperformed the commodity and the new accounting rules have blasted margins. I've been hearing for years how the miners are solid investments and they really have not performed, so if I decide to dip my hands into the gold market again, I will be investing in the ETF. Who cares if they physically can't deliver? As long as the price goes up it doesn't bother me.


----------



## nakedput

Looking hard at Safeway (SWY). Price dropped close to 15% about a week ago as they missed earnings estimates. Have recently IPO'd their gift card (blackhawk network) and had a great turnaround year last year after suffering operationally. I understand the drop in the price after missing estimates but I feel a 15% drop is definitely unwarranted. There has been talk Safeway may go the Loblaw's route with their real estate and it is a solid, defensive name that seasonally does not do well in the next few months. I'm looking at possibly picking up some shares in the next month or two depending on the price action.


----------



## Jagas

Added some Finning International and started a position in Caterpillar Inc this week.


----------



## RedRose

*Wow! Nakedput*...You've got guts to buy in at its peak. I sincerely hope they do well for you.:encouragement:

*I am in the waiting mode right now*. I have been for quite a while now..
The bubble must come down soon so a few of us can 'buy in' at a reasonable price.

I have been slowly investing and I have about 350K invested right now.
I have approx another 500K to go. I am mainly buying for the dividend yield.


----------



## doctrine

200 hcg @ 52.50


----------



## Squash500

doctrine said:


> 200 hcg @ 52.50


 I like this choice Doctrine. It's kind of a value play as this stock closed at $57.30 on May 3/2013. It's also interesting how Home Capital group has one of the lowest dividend yields among the canadian diversified financial stocks. Yet this is a very well known and profitable company.

By the way....I think your blog is excellent. I was just reading it for the last half an hour.


----------



## doctrine

Thanks. I've been doing some research on the recent price movements vs the most recent quarterly report. I also watched a short interview with the CEO on BNN. Very interesting what is going on. I am considering scrounging up another 50 shares depending on what happens this week. You can essentially pick this up for 2010 prices, despite earnings being 25% higher and the dividend 44% higher.


----------



## GoldStone

doctrine, have you seen this? A high profile hedge guy presented HCG as a short idea at a recent investment conference. His claim to fame is shorting subprime mortgages before US housing collapse. Not sure if he is right about HCG... haven't looked closely.

http://www.marketfolly.com/2013/05/steve-eismans-sohn-conference.html


----------



## nakedput

RedRose said:


> *Wow! Nakedput*...You've got guts to buy in at its peak. I sincerely hope they do well for you.:encouragement:
> 
> *I am in the waiting mode right now*. I have been for quite a while now..
> The bubble must come down soon so a few of us can 'buy in' at a reasonable price.
> 
> I have been slowly investing and I have about 350K invested right now.
> I have approx another 500K to go. I am mainly buying for the dividend yield.


Not buying as the market has been up 15% this year and I cannot see it going much higher than our current period. The beta on Safeway is fairly correlated with the market so once the market corrects 5-10%, hopefully I can get in at a better price.


----------



## doctrine

> doctrine, have you seen this? A high profile hedge guy presented HCG as a short idea at a recent investment conference.


Yes, fully aware. I disagree, but am thankful they've knocked the price down 20% for me.


----------



## thompsg4416

nothing at the moment. I've put in a bid on SAN 2 days in a row but missed it by a penny. Also looking at CHK and WFC. I might be a week too late for CHK and WFC looks a bit expensive for me right now - literally. I only have about 3k in the TFSA to make this purchase I may add to my position in TRQ which is already close to half of my TFSA. GO LEAFS GO.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anybody buying gold stocks? :rolleyes2:


----------



## none

I'm thinking of buying some IAU but haven't jumped in yet.


----------



## maxandrelax

Toronto.gal said:


> Anybody buying gold stocks? :rolleyes2:


I think there will be one more attack on gold (currently happening) and then it will be game on.

Bought some FTT.to yesterday and ESI.to a few days ago.


----------



## al42

Toronto.gal said:


> Anybody buying gold stocks? :rolleyes2:



Yup..picked up a few hundred shares of G and some IMG today.
We'll see.


----------



## nakedput

Toronto.gal said:


> Anybody buying gold stocks? :rolleyes2:


the valuations on some of these gold producers are insane, but I think I'm going to sit on it for a little while and see if the gold attacks continue further. I have been thinking about picking up some shares in ALS (AltiusMinerals). Management has been very, very conducive to shareholders in the past decade and made a lot of them multimillionaires through their actions. They have no analyst coverage, probably because they don't dilute shareholders with debt or equity offerings.

They are sitting on about 175million in cash with only 11million in liabilities (also currently trading at just over book value). They own 33mm shares of Alderon and Heibi Steel of China has recently agreed to fund 185mm for the Kami iron project (for Alderon), which bodes very very well for the company. Altius has been buying back shares of their own consistently, and with the amount of cash they have and in this environment, I am excited to see what ALS does with their cash position.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Today, I could not resist gold, but I'm done in this sector now; if the attacks continue, they will become penny stocks pretty soon, lol.


----------



## al42

Toronto.gal said:


> Today, I could not resist gold, but I'm done in this sector now; if the attacks continue, they will become penny stocks pretty soon, lol.


I hear you..good thing it's only a paper loss for now. The gold in the ground has to be worth something.


----------



## blin10

why do people buy gold miners is beyond me... if you want to play gold why not just buy GLD ?


----------



## dogcom

I think CEF is probably safer because GLD could be part of the scam going on in gold. It is possible that paper knockdowns are being used to extract gold bars from GLD. We really don't know what scams are being pulled like LIBOR in all markets but we do know there is big time manipulation and scams done on a regular basis by those above the law.


----------



## Toronto.gal

blin10 said:


> why do people buy gold miners is beyond me... if you want to play gold why not just buy GLD ?


Simple, while I understand GLD is a safer play on the gold value [not miners], I'm not an ETF investor [yet]. As well, I find that it's easier turning a severely crashed $5/$10 stock into $7.50/$15, or $10/$20 than doubling an ETF in similar time-frame. I noticed that GLD dropped about 16% the day back in April, when gold suffered its worst loss in 30 years, so it's not exactly a safe play either. 

Given the gold miners are at historical lows & all of them absurdly oversold IMO, money will eventually have to pour back into these funds, which should happen before they hit $0, no? 

If things worsen, there could also be increased M&A activity, but the established miners won't disappear.


----------



## FrugalTrader

@Toronto.gal, which are your favorite gold miners? I've played around with G.to in the past - but I agree with you, they seem extremely oversold.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I prefer mid-caps, like ELD/YRI, though I'm not excluding ABX/G given the current situation. Friday I added IMG.


----------



## Eder

I like IMG as it seems they are working on removing alot of geo political risk from their assets... with a sweet dividend that they dont need to cut. I don't own them as I got my fingers whacked with them only a few months ago trying to pick their bottom.
At current prices they are difficult to ignore further.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Just bought some COP:US for the RRSP.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Good day for gold, but don't check CDN symbols 2day. 

*Edit -blin:* GLD not as high as the miners [%wise]


----------



## marina628

Took a big position on ENB friday , 10% of our total net worth.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Wow marina628, bullish on ENB! Love ENB, likely not as many shares as you, but happy owning almost 400 shares. 

Actually, this was my first major stock purchase in 2008.


----------



## Nemo2

My Own Advisor said:


> Wow marina628, bullish on ENB! Love ENB, likely not as many shares as you, but happy owning almost 400 shares.
> 
> Actually, this was my first major stock purchase in 2008.


400 in 2008 too......(actually 200 at that time and they subsequently split 2-for-1).


----------



## sylyconvalley

out today.
what do you guys think?
time to buy?
http://business.financialpost.com/2...odys-says-u-s-could-face-downgrade-over-debt/


----------



## dogcom

Didn't start out that way T.gal with the big takedown in the overnight market. I think the big players are getting it down during thin volume so they can buy later. I also read where George Soros has added 25 million in call options on GDXJ. Options like that are one of the most bullish position one can take on miners or gold for that matter.


----------



## sylyconvalley

link about Soros please?


----------



## dogcom

http://moneytalks.net/topics/timing/8832-soros-buys-call-options-on-juniors.html


----------



## sylyconvalley

thank you


----------



## humble_pie

dogcom said:


> ... I also read where George Soros has added 25 million in call options on GDXJ. Options like that are one of the most bullish position one can take on miners or gold for that matter.


no one ever knows the other side of a large new option position. Soros would be one who would be unlikely to snuffle up long calls only on a bullish whim; surely he must have another leg somewhere that we can't see.

often, long calls are bought as a hedge for a large new short position, which doesn't have to be reported for at least 2 weeks. People get excited when they see the thousands of call contracts being traded. They don't understand that these are not necessarily bullish indicators.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Soros info

http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1029160/000114036113021038/0001140361-13-021038.txt
the man is a busy man
but then again this is old news.


----------



## humble_pie

sylyconvalley said:


> Soros info
> 
> http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1029160/000114036113021038/0001140361-13-021038.txt
> the man is a busy man
> but then again this is old news.



hopelessly old information - in fact useless information - if one is trying to figure out what the other side of very recent call option buys might be.


----------



## MoreMiles

sylyconvalley said:


> Soros info
> 
> http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1029160/000114036113021038/0001140361-13-021038.txt
> the man is a busy man
> but then again this is old news.


Whale watching!
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100744278


----------



## sylyconvalley

that is exactly what i said in my post.
old news. therefore useless.
maybe i was not clear enough in my post.


----------



## sylyconvalley

call options for June OTM traded last at 1.10 . strike price- 1475.
damn cheap for someone that bullish in gold.
on the other hand you can pay 3.5 puts last traded for a strike price of 1300.
this is not 2 month old news.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogcom said:


> Didn't start out that way T.gal with the big takedown in the overnight market.


Yes, I know dogcom; I typically watch the markets from pre-trading hours, and though the opening prices were low, they increased almost from the start of the day, reaching above 10% in the last 1/2 hour [referring to my stocks].

I don't pay much attention to what the big players do, especially Soros [can't stand him]; I just do my own thing, which is a pretty cheap/fast/simple strategy, which works well for me. 

I have all the gold shares I want, and now I just raise cash to cover those investments, and yesterday was a good day for such, booking 7.3% in a few hours.

Today looks like another fun round for gold!

*Re ENB:* I bought my shares in early Nov./09 for just above $40 [purchased TRP at the same time]. Now I DRIP them and on occasion buy via OCP, but would not buy a large amount 2day at what I would consider a $97+ stock [if taking the split into account]. Also would not buy MAGNA for same reasons, which I bought in Jan./2010 for $59+ and which has skyrocketed since the split. If I didn't buy prior to the split, then I probably wouldn't hesitate too much to buy now.

*Nemo*: you would have bought your shares in the $20's in 08 [or even below], very, very nice!!!!!!


----------



## dogcom

humble_pie said:


> no one ever knows the other side of a large new option position. Soros would be one who would be unlikely to snuffle up long calls only on a bullish whim; surely he must have another leg somewhere that we can't see.
> 
> often, long calls are bought as a hedge for a large new short position, which doesn't have to be reported for at least 2 weeks. People get excited when they see the thousands of call contracts being traded. They don't understand that these are not necessarily bullish indicators.


This is true we really don't know for sure why he is using them.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo*: you would have bought your shares in the $20's in 08 [or even below], very, very nice!!!!!!


$19.74 :encouragement:


----------



## Dave

Marina, can I ask why ENB ? With a PE around 60, it is a very bold move to buy such an expensive stock. Disclosure: I also own ENB and it is one of my best performers but I find it too pricey to add a large position now.

D.


----------



## marina628

Dave said:


> Marina, can I ask why ENB ? With a PE around 60, it is a very bold move to buy such an expensive stock. Disclosure: I also own ENB and it is one of my best performers but I find it too pricey to add a large position now.
> 
> D.


I have been buying ENB for 3years prior to Friday I was up 67.55%,it has been decent for me and I am comfortable with holding it long term.


----------



## nakedput

marina628 said:


> I have been buying ENB for 3years prior to Friday I was up 67.55%,it has been decent for me and I am comfortable with holding it long term.


bought ALS @ 9.90.


----------



## indexxx

Thinking about a limit order on Yahoo; they seem to be gearing up for a run into some new revenue models.


----------



## MRT

^^^ I wonder what Yahoo does with Tumblr, which it recently acquired for 1.1 billion, and if it will succeed in buying Hulu too.

Tumblr seems to suffer from a similar obstacle as FaceBook, in that it has a HUGE user base (esp. amongst younger people), but not much of a revenue stream. It also doesn't have nearly the data to mine as FB, since users don't need to input a bunch of personal info (in fact, none at all). I am somewhat amazed at the price paid, given that not-so-insignificant fact, and very curious to see what Yahoo does with it. In a fickle environment, it is very easy to simply 'move on' (re: MySpace, Friendster) if something better emerges or advertising clutters up the interface. Already some kids are saying "who uses FB anymore?"


----------



## peterk

Just bought 200 shares of Vale @ 14.73 - held in my first time use of an RRSP account!


----------



## sam

XRE and ZUT


----------



## FrugalTrader

+1 I bought some Vale today as well.


----------



## peterk

Excellent - Good to know I'm not the only one trying to catch knives here haha. Now let's ride this iron chariot back up to $30 and beyond!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Caught that knife, I mean value, lol, some time ago, however, I managed to bring down my ACB considerably last week.

I don't think the stock has been this low since early 09 & can't see it going much lower. YTD = -28.34.

Got the reduced dividend payments in May, but still not too bad.


----------



## peterk

Don't worry folks - I caught the ABX knife by about $0.10 a month or two back - Today's that shiny metal blade is about the bounce off the kitchen floor, I can feel it!


----------



## james4beach

Any particular reason you prefer ABX (or any large cap) over just buying the metal itself? There are several proxies for the bullion, e.g. IGT, CGL, though these are not necessarily good investments

As far as I can tell, the large cap miners have consistently under-performed the metal. For instance looking at the rough patch from Oct 1 to today, gold in CAD is down by around -20% yet XGD is -41% and ABX is -47%. Maybe you're better off just buying an ounce or two of real gold!


----------



## birdman

Picked up 1000 Martinrea (sym MRE tsx) yesterday.


----------



## sylyconvalley

I wish you luck in your first purchase on your RRSP account.
nevertheless the options chain for vale expiring jan/14 shows us a possible different picture .
an OTM call for this particular stock is presenting myself a 3 cent premium for a strike price of 30 bux.
that is extremely cheap. 
the large clusters are located in the vicinity of 18-21 bux being the highest open interest located at a strike price of 23 bux with a premium of 10 cents.


----------



## humble_pie

sylyconvalley said:


> I wish you luck in your first purchase on your RRSP account.
> nevertheless the options chain for vale expiring jan/14 shows us a possible different picture .
> an OTM call for this particular stock is presenting myself a 3 cent premium for a strike price of 30 bux.
> that is extremely cheap.
> the large clusters are located in the vicinity of 18-21 bux being the highest open interest located at a strike price of 23 bux with a premium of 10 cents.



he's b-a-a-a-a-ck !

ya'll know who i mean :biggrin: he's only been banned 3 times already


----------



## sylyconvalley

who is back?
I was banned 3 times ?
this is my my 12th post.
who and what are you talking about sir?


----------



## Barwelle

Each person has a unique way of writing... It's like a signature. Yours is particularly distinct.

Next time you reboot, try to adjust your style if you don't want to be sniffed out by our resident troll police force, ms. pie. Not that you are unfamiliar with the crusty pastry!

She is pretty smart though, so good luck... you'll need it.

O.T.: Today I bought... hmm. nothing.


----------



## thompsg4416

HP Is a girl? funny.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Ms.Or Mrs. Barwelle.
i am not sure where this has started or where it is going.
I just made a comment in regards to certain Options chain positions.
If Ms. pie thinks that I am someone else that is her problem.
As for being the resident Troll police I have no comments.
are you by any chance calling me a troll?
I believe that is very insulting.
I do not need luck Madam.
Maybe you do?

I was actually browsing at some posts made here by Ms. Pie.
Quite bossy and quite an attitude.
Apparently her trades and her methods are unique.
I should sell her some VALE Jan/14 short puts for her enlightenment.
Do you actually understand what i am saying here?
I do not think so.


----------



## humble_pie

hey they just listed option series & classes in NMNS

weeklies only

nothing after 3rd friday in september
market is saying banned by labour day
i might go naked collar although it does sound like an oxymoron


----------



## Homerhomer

thompsg4416 said:


> HP Is a girl? funny.


It is, never imagined that, maybe because of the generalization that mean online posters would usually be guys, I guess gals can be that as well.


----------



## supperfly17

sylyconvalley said:


> Ms.Or Mrs. Barwelle.
> i am not sure where this has started or where it is going.
> I just made a comment in regards to certain Options chain positions.
> If Ms. pie thinks that I am someone else that is her problem.
> As for being the resident Troll police I have no comments.
> are you by any chance calling me a troll?
> I believe that is very insulting.
> I do not need luck Madam.
> Maybe you do?
> 
> I was actually browsing at some posts made here by Ms. Pie.
> Quite bossy and quite an attitude.
> Apparently her trades and her methods are unique.
> I should sell her some VALE Jan/14 short puts for her enlightenment.
> Do you actually understand what i am saying here?
> I do not think so.



Hey its theNegotiator ver 3.0, edit 4.o


----------



## humble_pie

homerhomer is just another supermean cranky old peter


----------



## humble_pie

supperfly17 said:


> Hey its theNegotiator ver 3.0


it's version 4

newbie, moneyisfornothing, thenegotiator, sylycon


----------



## the_apprentice

Bought and Sold Tesla twice yesterday. Wish I had kept the stock when I had bought it for $38.


----------



## blin10

added ppl,cm,t,cpg


----------



## madeincanada

Picked up some PBR today. Added some to my c short last week. Call me crazy but I had this short since the mid $30s. average $45 now


----------



## none

picked up 100 VTI @ $83 today.


----------



## none

the_apprentice said:


> Bought and Sold Tesla twice yesterday. Wish I had kept the stock when I had bought it for $38.


A friend of mine managed to hang on to all of his so far - fighting his urge to market time and sell it. He's doing his best to hang into this long term (he got burned on apple by cashing out at $200 - after buying around $60.).


----------



## the_apprentice

none said:


> A friend of mine managed to hang on to all of his so far - fighting his urge to market time and sell it. He's doing his best to hang into this long term (he got burned on apple by cashing out at $200 - after buying around $60.).


Sounds like a smart man! It's hard not to cash out when you see a nice profit though...


----------



## daddybigbucks

*re:vale*



Toronto.gal said:


> Caught that knife, I mean value, lol, some time ago, however, I managed to bring down my ACB considerably last week.
> 
> I don't think the stock has been this low since early 09 & can't see it going much lower. YTD = -28.34.
> 
> Got the reduced dividend payments in May, but still not too bad.


Luckily, i sold VALE before it was a loss. But wasnt so lucky with CLF:US.
But i have been playing CLF's rises and falls enough to get my ACB down to break even. (buy at $18 and sell at $22)
I'm sure vale will do the same and i will probably buy back in when it starts rising.


----------



## warrdogg

Bought ESN.TO (Essential Energy Services Ltd.)


----------



## 1sImage

Been busy buying and selling

2000 shares of Rio can
1000 shares of cinaplex
500 shares of bce
1000 shares of DCI (direct cash payment)

Ohh and top up my PTG to 100000 shares. (Not promoting this, as I got yelled at last time)


Sold Telus
Sold target
Sold keyera
Sold atlagas
Sold Allstate


----------



## humble_pie

1sImage said:


> Ohh and top up my PTG to 100000 shares. (Not promoting this, as I got yelled at last time)



wondering what is PTG? is this pivot on the tsx?

did anybody in cmf forum really yell at you over this? i don't recall ... anybody yelling would have been somewhat shortsighted, although it's true that the brief chart since april does look glacially forbidding


----------



## Nemo2

Haven't bought anything lately, but having seen how many smokers there are in Prague/Czech Republic, (from our observations it appears far more, per capita, than you see in N. America, and presumably/possibly much of Europe is similar), we thought of looking at tobacco companies.......Phillip Morris went UP pretty much every day since our return....more poor timing on our part.


----------



## Toronto.gal

1sImage said:


> Been busy buying and selling
> 
> Ohh and top up my PTG to 100000 shares. (Not promoting this, as I got yelled at last time)


You sure have been busy. 

So you increased your prior position of 40,000+ I believe, to now 100k; I gather you were averaging down as I see the stock is now at about 1/2 the value it was a couple of months ago [topping up is something slightly different]. 

Don't take constructive criticism as 'yelling'. Consider that saying nothing is much easier, so if someone comments, don't take it negatively.

Good luck!


----------



## Toronto.gal

daddybigbucks said:


> Luckily, i sold VALE before it was a loss. But wasnt so lucky with CLF:US.


Can't be right all the time, right? 

Those with intestinal fortitude, indeed don't shy away from playing the'rises and falls'. I see the big drops [of long-term solid investments], as double/triple opportunities to grow with such stocks. 

*Nemo:* PM was a missed opportunity for me as well [from quite a while ago], but then again, when there were so many bargains, it was not possible to get them all.


----------



## humble_pie

Toronto.gal said:


> So you increased your prior position of 40,000+ I believe, to now 100k; I gather you were averaging down as I see the stock is now at about 1/2 the value it was a couple of months ago




pivot might be interesting to investigate. We have to remember it's a reverse takeover. It's an unknown california company that reversed itself into Acme, a canadian venture capital pool listing.

the problem with reverse takeovers is that they don't have to file the documentation which securities commissions require for IPOs. They don't have to be transparent in the least. Rather, they can keep themselves totally out of sight.

this was the problem with all those chinese reverse takeovers into the nasdaq not long ago. They snuck in via the back door. Then all of a sudden, like pivot, they were trading!

it would be necessary to find out what pivot - in carlsbad ca - never mind toronto - is up to.

perhaps Image could tell us more? the fact that byron became a market maker could be a good sign ...


----------



## Spidey

Took advantage of the recent slump in REITs to add some AX.UN to my basket. (First time position.) Trading below book value (although book value is complicated with REITS). Currently paying a 7.06% dividend with a 36% payout ratio. Want to add BEI.un but it wont cooperate with my bid price.


----------



## 1sImage

Toronto.gal said:


> You sure have been busy.
> 
> So you increased your prior position of 40,000+ I believe, to now 100k; I gather you were averaging down as I see the stock is now at about 1/2 the value it was a couple of months ago [topping up is something slightly different].
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, thats what I did. 


I do regret selling Bomb though.... But never not happy to make lots of money in just over a month!!


----------



## nakedput

1000 more shares of ONC.


----------



## james4beach

I bought the 10 year (matures 2023) Government of Canada bond today, which I intend to hold to maturity in my retirement portfolio.
Yields 2.18% - 0.05% fee = 2.13% yield to maturity, net of fees (5 basis points)

Compare that to for example XGB which only yields 2.30% - 0.38% = 1.92% ytm ... my costs at 5 basis points are a fraction of a bond ETF's fees of 38 basis points

This is why I don't own any bond funds or ETFs. I just buy the bonds directly. Higher yield, far less expenses, and just as liquid. More work though.


----------



## Jagas

Starting a small position in Teck and adding to TD, Finning and VXUS.


----------



## Spidey

Bought some BEI.un today to add as a new position to my REIT portfolio. Finally went down to my bid price and kept going. Dennis Mitchel says most institutional investors have not been selling.


----------



## Cal

Told my wife I did a little shopping for her today. She was interested until I told her it was shares in TD, T and ARX. :biggrin:


----------



## tombiosis

started a small position in ABX for my TFSA


----------



## stephenheath

Bought some more energy, ERF (unfortunately averaging down on that one, bought some before the div cut) and PLT (more of a longish term gamble), and some TPH since it seemed like a good way to get some western growth exposure outside of oil.


----------



## Emma

Have bought nothing so far! Still sitting with our MF cash, reading all the posts in this forum, trying to understand what the numbers and ratios mean, being happy I have the cash when the market is down, and kicking myself on days I think I've missed the boat....


----------



## 6811

Emma said:


> Have bought nothing so far! Still sitting with our MF cash, reading all the posts in this forum, trying to understand what the numbers and ratios mean, being happy I have the cash when the market is down, and kicking myself on days I think I've missed the boat....


Thanks Emma, I thought it was just me


----------



## 1sImage

More BELL, AND MORE Rio Can.


----------



## mrPPincer

235 CNR, enough to DRIP a full share.

sold my VUS yesterday & I'm glad I waited for CNR to come down to my bid price.

CNR seems to be very much corelated to VUS to me, if a bit more volatile, so I'm making this a core holding for long term instead of VUS, with the favourable dividend tax treatment you get by holding a Canadian stock.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Cal said:


> Told my wife I did a little shopping for her today. She was interested until I told her it was shares in TD, T and ARX. :biggrin:


LOL very nice Cal. I will have to use that line on my man. :encouragement:


----------



## rowan

100 of ECA last Thursday.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Just bought over $100k worth of ETFs this morning to add to existing positions including VWO, DEM, XPF, XIU, VTI, XRE.


----------



## gibor365

Just wondering if except Ihatetaxes somebody started buying stocks on current pullback?


----------



## mrPPincer

gibor said:


> Just wondering if except Ihatetaxes somebody started buying stocks on current pullback?


The stock I'm watching has to drop another 1% from today's low before my bid kicks in.
I did purchase 1K of CIB519 to rebalance EM allocation this morning.


----------



## jcgd

I was sitting on some cash from some profit taking a month back. Spent a third of that on DTV last week and another third today on GM. I have new cash on the way to my account, about 15% of my portfolio value, that I'll utilize if things keep going south. Fingers crossed.


----------



## daddybigbucks

started a small position with Agrium.


----------



## Jon_Snow

3000 ZDV. As they say, **** or get off the pot.


----------



## nakedput

Jon_Snow said:


> 3000 ZDV. As they say, **** or get off the pot.


900 shares in TransAlta.


----------



## Jon_Snow

nakedput said:


> 900 shares in TransAlta.


That yield is juicy, but....


----------



## MoreMiles

CBQ.... 

believe in Olympics :chuncky:


----------



## peterk

BBL and SBS


----------



## fatcat

Jon_Snow said:


> 3000 ZDV. As they say, **** or get off the pot.


that fund looks very different than when i looked at it last ... they really have popped the yield


----------



## Jon_Snow

fatcat said:


> that fund looks very different than when i looked at it last ... they really have popped the yield


Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised at the yield of this one. 

I think I'm ready to start building my nice income producing, early retirement friendly, dividend portfolio. A nice start by buying a Canadian dividend ETF (with only 12% of my available cash). Slowly, over the next few weeks and months I will be looking at some REITS (wouldn't mind if they dropped some more), some U.S. dividend payers for our RRSP's. By the end of the summer I am hoping to be generating about $2500 monthly in divy's. 

Lets see: $2500 dividends + $5200 (wife's monthly income) - $2500 monthly expenses = Jon_Snow quitting his %^*&^'ed up career. :encouragement:


----------



## Jon_Snow

1000 AX.UN, 500 CPG, 200 FUN - construction of income producing portfolio continues, at bargain prices no less... how longer does this opportunity continue?


----------



## peterk

Added to: VALE, SBS, CNQ, TCK


----------



## Ihatetaxes

More VTI and the cash percentage is shrinking nicely.


----------



## avrex

Jon_Snow said:


> construction of income producing portfolio continues, at bargain prices no less.


Nice! You've been waiting patiently for quite some time. 
I assume that you have some more cash that you'd like to deploy over the next few months. Keep building that income portfolio....


----------



## Eder

Yay....more Teck...its getting slapped around like a penny stock


----------



## Jon_Snow

avrex said:


> Nice! You've been waiting patiently for quite some time.
> I assume that you have some more cash that you'd like to deploy over the next few months. Keep building that income portfolio....


Yep, started with 360k and now down to 260k... I think I will take a bit of a breather... this is stressful for Mr. Cash Hoarder here. :wink-new:


----------



## Jon_Snow

Okay, 200 TCK-B. I'M DONE!!!


----------



## kaleb0

Added 200 CUF.UN - It's dipped quite a bit in the past week but has shown some support at current levels and even popped up a tad today when a lot of other players in the same space were just down. Plus I love their properties which I get to see on my way to work every day. Can't complain about the yield either.


----------



## nakedput

Jon_Snow said:


> Okay, 200 TCK-B. I'M DONE!!!


it's still got a little way to go down considering today's announcement on coal emissions from obama. I think I may pick up at $18 if it heads down there.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Initiated a position in Emera (EMA).


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice FT, EMA trading near 52-week low. Would like to get more COS or CPG if prices continue to drop.


----------



## Eder

nakedput said:


> it's still got a little way to go down considering today's announcement on coal emissions from obama. I think I may pick up at $18 if it heads down there.


I don't think the USA is Tecks coal market...do they even have steel mills there still? 95% of Tecks coal is exported to Asia where they can't even pronounce Obama.
Coal to Asia is 52% of their bottom line....


----------



## nakedput

what I was trying to say was that news announcements like this have a way of indirectly affecting companies that maybe don't deserve it (like teck).


----------



## KaeJS

In for ECA...

Looking at RIO and MT....


----------



## Jon_Snow

A bit more CPG to get to 1000 shares, some HLP.UN in wife's TFSA....


----------



## marina628

25 shares of AAPL for $400


----------



## peterk

BCE @ $43 yesterday.


----------



## 1sImage

1000 more shares of Rio can this morning!


----------



## Synergy

Started a small position in Telus this morning @ 30.67


----------



## Kaitlyn

Synergy said:


> Started a small position in Telus this morning @ 30.67


My $30.65 never got filled


----------



## humble_pie

what, there's no Barrick thread? i searched for ABX, searched for barrick, but system said nada.

anyhow ABX is like breX. Don't nobody buy, they haven't started pushing people off helicopters over pascua lama yet.


----------



## peterk

humble_pie said:


> anyhow ABX is like breX. Don't nobody buy


My wallet- she is hurting! Went from +20% to -18% in a few weeks on Barrick... I'd pick up some more today, but I'm tapped out.

Btw I just checked my Barrick dividend deposit like you asked a while back HP. The dividend, despite being a USD dividend and despite my currency settlement option being set to "trade currency", paid out in CDN dollars.

This was in a TFSA with Questrade.


----------



## humble_pie

peterk said:


> My wallet- she is hurting! Went from +20% to -18% in a few weeks on Barrick... I'd pick up some more today, but I'm tapped out.
> 
> Btw I just checked my Barrick dividend deposit like you asked a while back HP. The dividend, despite being a USD dividend and despite my currency settlement option being set to "trade currency", paid out in CDN dollars.
> 
> This was in a TFSA with Questrade.




oh, i'm so sorry! i've always said here that goldcorp is the better buy of the big 2, even though i'm still an ABX flatbread myself, flatter than a scrap of paper. Planning to repair with options ...

re your ABX dividend, i sort of thought this would turn out to be the case. Broker would have charged FX fee on that dividend.

there are resemblances to BMO's famous new USD rrsp & probably roybank's as well. For US stocks & especially interlisted canadian stocks that pay divs in USD, client still has to phone BMO & pro-actively instruct to hold those shares on US side of the account.

i don't know how questrade interface presents, but BMO's is difficult to distinguish between the 2 currencies (client has to toggle out a list of US securities followed by another list of canadian securities to see where the broker has actually placed shares.)

you can fix this prob at questrade by asking them to hold ABX on USD side of the account.

however, there is a caution for non-registered accounts. It won't affect you in TFSA or anybody else in registered account. 

for non-registered, i'm not sure that smaller brokers like questrade & interactive are capable of catching those eligible dividends (when interlisted canadian shares are held in US account etc) & issuing a correct T5 tax slip showing eligible canadian dividend tax credits. I've heard a rumour that IB cannot, but haven't doublechecked this.

if you could get a really good senior questrade rep on the phone, he could doublecheck what happens to tax credits for interlisted-canadian-stock-held-in-US-account etc at questrade by cross-referencing to another client who has held barrick in non-registered account for enough time - at least through 2012 - to have been issued a 2012 T5. Alas it does take a really good senior rep to be able to do this ...


----------



## bflannel

Well I had to laugh coming home today, I've been away for work for 2 weeks with poor wifi in camp (at best)... Down 16% on ABX. Why the comparison to BreX HP? I've been thinking about picking up some more lately but I'm glad I've waited.


----------



## Cal

Trying to get some ARX this week, maybe some T next week.


----------



## none

I filled up my sons RESP allocation - just moved over from RBC. Dumb luck cashed out at peak about 6 weeks ago and the transfer just came in last week.

The TD bank interface is a fair bit different from the TDW so just before the big drop last week I filled it up. Oddly enough I set it to transfer cash from another account (should have 'switched investments' from money market) - anyway got a NSF charge from my RBC account but the market corrected a fair bit beyond NSF so win (but annoying) there.

$9700 worth:

20% TD CAN-e
30% TD US-e
10% TD NASDAQ-e
20% TD- International-e
20% TD-Europe-e


----------



## birdman

Bought BCE and IPL today and have no more investment money. Hope I got them near the bottom.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Buy for my TFSA:
20% IPI.UN
20% REI.UN
20% TA
20% BBRY
20% TD

Before was holding VCE 100%


----------



## Jon_Snow

More buying today... 200 IPL, 400 CHE.UN, and (gulp) 500 TA.


----------



## marina628

Bought CM , ENB ,TDB902 ,BYD ,VZ today .Sold off my grpn shares that I bought for $7.00


----------



## nakedput

Jon_Snow said:


> More buying today... 200 IPL, 400 CHE.UN, and (gulp) 500 TA.


 u mind sharing your insight into CHE? They look like a good buy strictly for the dividend. But is there growth there?


----------



## none

Kaitlyn said:


> My $30.65 never got filled


Lucky for you


----------



## Jon_Snow

nakedput said:


> u mind sharing your insight into CHE? They look like a good buy strictly for the dividend. But is there growth there?


Have held it in the past mostly for the income... Any growth is a bonus with this one. 

Off topic here, but today was by far my best ever in terms of dollar gains - I know, I know, it's just one day... Fun though.


----------



## gibor365

what happened to TA? why it's up 10% today?


----------



## FrugalTrader

Maybe CMFers following Jon_Snow's lead?


----------



## Jon_Snow

I bought TA with with every expectation of it turning out to be a bonehead move... For one day I look like a genius anyway.


----------



## Dibs

They are going to spin off their renewable power generation into TransAlta Renewables Inc. TA will hold 80-85% of the shares. 

http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/transalta-launches-transalta-renewables-tsx-ta-1806338.htm


----------



## Jagas

Synergy said:


> Started a small position in Telus this morning @ 30.67


I started a position in Telus as well same day I believe. Also added to Teck.


----------



## My Own Advisor

@Jon_Snow,

I continue to hold a bit of TA myself. We'll see if it comes back to where it was... Not DRIPping this one like I do with most other stocks I own, although maybe I should since the share price is so low.


----------



## favelle75

Is TA thought to be a better hold than BCE right now?


----------



## Belguy

By the way, I thought that this was the investing section of the forum. There is another section for discussing trading individual stocks!!:grumpy::confused2::sour:

I'm not buying anything but I am fully INVESTED according to my target asset allocation--always am and always have been.

Others are of the buy, sell, buy, sell, buy, sell---ad nauseum persuasion.

HAPPY CANADA DAY!!!


----------



## doctrine

> By the way, I thought that this was the investing section of the forum. There is another section for discussing trading individual stocks!!


Some people discuss the ETFs they buy or other re-balancing for couch potatoes in this thread. Anything goes here.


----------



## PatInTheHat

PatInTheHat said:


> Buy for my TFSA:
> 20% IPI.UN
> 20% REI.UN
> 20% TA
> 20% BBRY
> 20% TD
> 
> Before was holding VCE 100%


Fortunately I didn't get around to buying my BBRY. Dodged that 25% hit but missed the TA pop too.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Took a very small bite of AAPL today.


----------



## Echo

favelle75 said:


> Is TA thought to be a better hold than BCE right now?


Don't confuse T (Telus) with TA (TransAlta). You'll be disappointed if you chose the latter.


----------



## Belguy

FrugalTrader said:


> Took a very small bite of AAPL today.


Good thing that it was a small bite. Kevin O'Leary really panned it on CBC Newsworld! His main point is that their products have become just another commodity in an increasingly crowded field.

Down the road, if the stock takes off, you can throw this post back in my face.

Good luck.


----------



## Sampson

Belguy said:


> Good thing that it was a small bite. Kevin O'Leary really panned it on CBC Newsworld! His main point is that their products have become just another commodity in an increasingly crowded field.


They are a tech company that makes hardware - always have been, so when were their products not a commodity?

What makes the company a cash cow is not only the premium people are willing to pay (what other company can do it in this field?) but the iTunes store. They have a lock on huge profits here. Is it a classic growth company? Definitely not. Will it continue to make money? Probably for the next little while.

Maybe Kevin O'Leary needs to look at the quality of his own advice. How have the O'Leary funds performed since inception?


----------



## londoncalling

Sampson said:


> Maybe Kevin O'Leary needs to look at the quality of his own advice. How have the O'Leary funds performed since inception?


LMAO... Mr. O'Leary has done well from these funds... His investors not so much... Good point Sampson... I know a few individuals that have met Mr. O'Leary, He is not as big a D*ck as the character he portrays. More media manipulation. Another talking bubblehead pretending to share knowledge and insight when in reality they are lining there pockets for appearances and endorsements... blah blah blah product salesman.

Cheers


----------



## fatcat

Sampson said:


> What makes the company a cash cow is not only the premium people are willing to pay (what other company can do it in this field?) but the iTunes store. They have a lock on huge profits here.


say what ? ...until just recently itunes has just been breaking even ... their margins on media are razor thin and somewhat better on software 

they make their money on hardware especially the iphone but not itunes which amounts to a small piece of their profitability

i am a long time hard core apple fan and user and i think that they are fading, not because they don't make great stuff, they still do ... but the quality gap and design gap is closing with apple's competitors closing in and able to really compete on price .... i use apple for everything else (imac, ipod, ipad) but i just bought a windows phone because i refuse to pay the price for an iphone which is just too much imo


----------



## Sampson

fatcat said:


> say what ? ...until just recently itunes has just been breaking even ... their margins on media are razor thin and somewhat better on software


They aren't exactly the most forthcoming with the break down of margins on this business, but estimates on the profit margin of songs and other media range from 15%, below hardware margins, to over 30 cents on the $0.99 song (above hardware margins). This, along with I'm guessing industry 'standard' margins on software of 50% plus make this part of this business one of the more 'profitable' ones. Revenues from iTunes and related software is one of their faster growing divisions also.

Sure, this makes up but 10% of those total revenues but it is not R&D intensive and does not depend on the next 'big' invention. Size up revenue from iTunes (~$13 billion) and you have one of the largest software companies in the World. Plenty to keep feeding into other divisions if as everyone fears, their hardware sales start to plummet.


----------



## FrugalTrader

I have the tendency to buy good companies when they are cheap, and right now, the market has dismissed Apple. I'm not a huge Apple product fan, but the price does look attractive. 



Belguy said:


> Good thing that it was a small bite. Kevin O'Leary really panned it on CBC Newsworld! His main point is that their products have become just another commodity in an increasingly crowded field.
> 
> Down the road, if the stock takes off, you can throw this post back in my face.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## fatcat

sampson, you say: _What makes the company a cash cow is not only the premium people are willing to pay (what other company can do it in this field?) but the iTunes store. They have a lock on huge profits here._

this is just not true ... their "cash cow" is the iphone and to a lesser extent the ipad which account for 60% of revenue
itunes accounts for less than 7% of their revenue and they have far from a "lock on huge profits here"
their operating margin on itunes was about 2 billion (about 15% on 13.5 billion of revenue) for all of 2012
and they are being challenged aggressively by google, amazon and others
we have a long, long way to go in the delivery of digital media

though i agree that the sales of software which are migrating more and more to the apple ecosystem will certainly be a very nice income stream since they seem to be whittling away at the competition as more developers choose to go through the store (and there is only one apple store for software)


View attachment 265


----------



## Sampson

Revenues are not profits, but you are right fatcat, it's been a while since I spent some time looking at Apple's financials. And the income from iTunes is only growing stronger and will be much more resilient to the coming and going of 'fad' products. I suppose we need to define 'cash cow' here. I see this as stable, and highly profitable underlying portions of a business.

You are correct, and I acknowledged before that this is only 10% of total revenues, but very healthy $13 billion.

The valuations on the companies forward revenue estimates are not out of this World, so even a 30 billion dollar hit to their revenues - if half their iPad and iPhone market dried up - would not even push their P/E above 20.


----------



## Dibs

I bought some Telus last Thursday at 29.90. Also some TDB900 and TDB911 today.


----------



## james4beach

Belguy said:


> Kevin O'Leary really panned it on CBC Newsworld!


I do not trust a *word* that Kevin O'Leary says. Not a word! You couldn't pay me enough to ever be involved with any of his financial plots, let alone his money management firm. If I ever catch O'Leary at YYZ or something I'm going to give him hell.

The man's history is ... well ... read it yourself. He's basically another financial crook, a man with great claims of business acumen & success. But the reality is that he was engaged in financial misrepresentation and dumped a dramatically overvalued company on misinformed shareholders.

He was involved with a compny, TLC in the tech bubble days. His company massaged the financials, probably misrepresented them, and he ended up finding a big company willing to buy his. After Mattel acquired the company they started seeing revenue collapse, it quickly became obvious that they had overpaid by a lot and the auditors had serious problems with the accounting (though unfortunately didn't flag it earlier in DD). They fired O'Leary within 6 months. O'Leary successfully dumped his shares shortly after the acquisition, and got over $5 million severance. But O'Leary's company nearly destroyed Mattel. Shareholders launched a class action in which O'Leary was a defendant, and this settled out of court.



> But while O’Leary says in his memoir, Cold Hard Truth, that TLC was a money-making machine, an SEC filing shows that TLC suffered net losses of $376 million in 1996, $495 million in 1997 and $105 million in 1998. Moreover, TLC’s accumulated deficit topped $1.1 billion by the end of 1998.


This is the kind of behaviour that O'Leary exhibits: talking up his own history to make it sound grand. Where O'Leary was actually successful was in crookedly skewing financials to convince others to overpay him. Now a lot of MBAs and financial people will applaud that skill, but I don't. Investors should run ... not walk ... away from O'Leary.


----------



## fatcat

Sampson said:


> Revenues are not profits, but you are right fatcat, it's been a while since I spent some time looking at Apple's financials. And the income from iTunes is only growing stronger and will be much more resilient to the coming and going of 'fad' products. I suppose we need to define 'cash cow' here. I see this as stable, and highly profitable underlying portions of a business.
> 
> You are correct, and I acknowledged before that this is only 10% of total revenues, but very healthy $13 billion.
> 
> The valuations on the companies forward revenue estimates are not out of this World, so even a 30 billion dollar hit to their revenues - if half their iPad and iPhone market dried up - would not even push their P/E above 20.


fair enough ... yes, it all rest on the meaning of cash cow 

i love their products and hold their stock only as part of qqq

i have no idea where they will be in a year or two, i have seen too much change in technology in the last 25 years to be comfortable betting on _any_ company for the long term


----------



## Feruk

Say what you will about O'Leary, but I don't see myself buying AAPL because I'd rather buy a phone and tablet from their competition. Based on that alone, AAPL is fairly valued at best IMO. In consumer discretionary tech, you're either THE big dog, or yesterday's news.


----------



## Spidey

Added to my Cap REIT @ $22.10. Fundamentals appear good, 5.12% dividend. I wanted to increase the residential component of my REITs. Easier than being a landlord.


----------



## favelle75

Belguy said:


> By the way, I thought that this was the investing section of the forum. There is another section for discussing trading individual stocks!!:grumpy:


Huh? WTF? Every single post in this thread is about "trading individual stocks"!


----------



## londoncalling

Picked up some more BMO,CHE.UN and POT I have a hard time sitting on cash. Have more 'poweder' ready to deploy later this summer/fall. I may even hold on till Nov Dec to take advantage of tax loss selling season. A bit disappointed I missed my chance to get some T at a nice price but was out of town on business which made it difficult to watch the market.

Cheers


----------



## Jon_Snow

favelle75 said:


> Huh? WTF? Every single post in this thread is about "trading individual stocks"!


Belguy's recent posts are full of :rolleyes2:


----------



## Islenska

Put an order for some XGD.........................can't go much lower,,,right! (also pays 1.7%)


----------



## MrMatt

I bought some SDY and WFT recently.
I think they're well positioned for the recovery, since they're doing okay in this down time, I think I can afford to wait with them.


----------



## londoncalling

as mentioned on another thread I traded RPL this week (bought at 1.06 sold at 1.15)


----------



## madeincanada

FAZ for a trade. Sold some HPQ today.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

fatcat said:


> ...i refuse to pay the price for an iphone which is just too much imo


I'm not sure how many pay full price for iPhones. I got a sweet deal from Rogers retention department. They offered me an iPhone 5 16gig for $99. I talked them into upgrading to 32gig no cost (a $100 upgrade) so basically I got the phone for free.

On a 3 year contract but so what, I plan to keep it for 3 years anyway.


----------



## none

You pay for it through your higher priced plan.

I have an unlocked 32Gig iphone 4 that I got for $120 from a friend who was upgrading. My plan with 300 mins, 400 megs data, unlimited all sorts of stuff for a little under $40 a month. My wife who did the 3 year 4S deal I think pays something like $70.

I wouldn't buy an iphone new, there are much better options out there. I wouldn't even go mac at all if I didn't need command line and my wife uses a mac as well.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Not at all. I have Rogers' $70 plan but I'm only paying $50. That's what the Retention Dept offered me after I threatened to walk away after my last plan expired.

I have unlimited talk/text and 1Gig of data. (No long distance, but I don't need it because I use the Vonage app for free long distance.)

Not to get this thread off-topic, the point being that AAPL is still a very strong brand.


----------



## Jon_Snow

300 shares of CPG... now own 1000 shares total, making it my single largest stock holding. Looking like this is going to one of the bigger pillars of my ER income stream, for better or for worse.


----------



## MRT

Jon_Snow said:


> 300 shares of CPG... now own 1000 shares total, making it my single largest stock holding. Looking like this is going to one of the bigger pillars of my ER income stream, for better or for worse.


Do you DRIP or take the regular dividend? I see they offer a 5% discount on additional shares or 102% for the premium cash dividend, and wondering if there is any reason NOT to participate?


----------



## AltaRed

Jon_Snow said:


> 300 shares of CPG... now own 1000 shares total, making it my single largest stock holding. Looking like this is going to one of the bigger pillars of my ER income stream, for better or for worse.


But presumably not more than about 5% of your portfolio? If it is over 10%, you are definitely rolling the dice.


----------



## Jon_Snow

AltaRed said:


> But presumably not more than about 5% of your portfolio? If it is over 10%, you are definitely rolling the dice.


About 4%....


----------



## fatcat

Jon_Snow said:


> About 4%....


i am filled out in energy, part of which is CPG ... but i keep seeing articles that posit suncor with a bigger upside ... are you doing it for income ?


----------



## Jon_Snow

fatcat said:


> i am filled out in energy, part of which is CPG ... but i keep seeing articles that posit suncor with a bigger upside ... are you doing it for income ?


At this point, I would prefer a CPG with its nice dividend (which most "experts" deem quite safe) than Suncor with more capital appreciation upside. As I am about to stop work at an usually early age, I am looking for ways to replace my lost employment income. I realize there is no "sure thing" aspect to stock investing, but from my research, CPG seems like a company you can hitch your wagon to if you are looking for investment income.


----------



## fatcat

Jon_Snow said:


> At this point, I would prefer a CPG with its nice dividend (which most "experts" deem quite safe) than Suncor with more capital appreciation upside. As I am about to stop work at an usually early age, I am looking for ways to replace my lost employment income. I realize there is no "sure thing" aspect to stock investing, but from my research, CPG seems like a company you can hitch your wagon to if you are looking for investment income.


right, i agree, the dividend is fat and i also think it is safe ... they are both good companies


----------



## My Own Advisor

Agreed Jon. I like CPG and COS for income. 

Are you keeping this portfolio largely non-registered?


----------



## Jon_Snow

My Own Advisor said:


> Agreed Jon. I like CPG and COS for income.
> 
> Are you keeping this portfolio largely non-registered?


MOA, your question got me to look at my accounts to see where I stand as of now.

425k in registered accounts
220k in non-registered accounts
200k in cash (I've always liked having a large cash stash :tongue-new

I fully expect my non-registered holdings to catch up and eventually surpass the tax sheltered accounts.


----------



## liquidfinance

Added a few CUF.UN and some IPL.


----------



## 6811

Added some T and some MKP. Both appear to be on a dip and MKP's yield is irresistible.


----------



## liquidfinance

6811 said:


> Added some T and some MKP. Both appear to be on a dip and MKP's yield is irresistible.


I've been keeping my eye on MKP for some time. Any other reasons you decided on MKP besides the yield?


----------



## doctrine

Remember MKP's distributions are fully taxed as interest. That does make them good for an RRSP or TFSA, but not a non-registered account. For similar exposure and yield in a non-registered account, you could go with First National, which has an 8.3% yield (vs 8.15% at MKP) which is a fully eligible dividend.


----------



## 6811

liquidfinance said:


> I've been keeping my eye on MKP for some time. Any other reasons you decided on MKP besides the yield?


MKP initially came to my attention on this forum, someone (might have been Tgal) mentioned it in a comment. 

My initial RRSP buy in January this year was based on it's three year chart that showed a steady growth trend (still does) as well as it's high dividend.


----------



## madeincanada

faz for a trade again. I think a pullback will happen eod. sold some bac as well today


----------



## AGHFX

I've also been looking on and off at MKP. Do you think the dividend is safe? That's the one thing that's kept me from jumping in - they're currently paying out more than they're earning.


----------



## Beaver101

Held FC = Firm Capital (another MIC or a younger cousin of MKP) since 2011 (in a RRSP) and dividends have been paid monthly - will continue holding (hopefully forever :biggrin since share price has been steady. Word of caution - this investment is interest-rate sensitive.


----------



## londoncalling

Started a position in Dundee International REIT. I wanted to increase my real estate allocation and diversity outside of NA. Seemed like a good way to do both with one holding. Sadly I could have got it for less than 9.70 today, but I am holding this long term so 7 cents a share is only painful in the short term. If I can fight my trigger finger (have difficulty maintaining a large cash position unlike Jon Snow):applouse: I do not plan on making any more purchases till fall unless we get a correction before then. 

Cheers


----------



## favelle75

londoncalling said:


> Started a position in Dundee International REIT. I wanted to increase my real estate allocation and diversity outside of NA. Seemed like a good way to do both with one holding. Sadly I could have got it for less than 9.70 today, but I am holding this long term so 7 cents a share is only painful in the short term. If I can fight my trigger finger (have difficulty maintaining a large cash position unlike Jon Snow):applouse: I do not plan on making any more purchases till fall unless we get a correction before then.
> 
> Cheers


Was looking for a REIT. Do you think Dundee is better than H&R?


----------



## baker3232

Bought Wajax 2 weeks ago at 32.85 both for the dividend and future capital gains, closed at 35.60 yesterday, good start.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Bought Wajax for my wife's TFSA about that time too... Enjoying its performance also. Most of my stocks and REITS are doing well since my little buying spree about a month ago... Even the much trashed TA.:tongue-new:


----------



## humble_pie

i also bought DI.UN in tfsa
there was a little dip, i paid 9.68 around 26 june

i was hesitating between di.un & nwh.un but settled on di because i've held it before
better the devil that u know than the devil that u don't ...

other purchases have just been topping up good old, steady old, boring old holdings plus selling their options.

bright spots are marina's online gambling suggestions, i managed to set up option spreads in IGT & MGM
those things have gone up like roman candles
thank you foxie girl, with the dusty-pink-house-full-of-partridge-berrie-tarts-in-dreamland


----------



## Toronto.gal

humble_pie said:


> 1. DI.UN
> 2. gone up like roman candles


*1.* @ 52 week low & thinking of buying it as well.
*2.* Nice description, and what also happened to DND. YTD = 146%. 1 year = 336% [I'm up 230+%].


----------



## PatInTheHat

In MSFT @ 31.61


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* @ 52 week low & thinking of buying it as well.
> *2.* Nice description, and what also happened to DND. YTD = 146%. 1 year = 336% [I'm up 230+%].


lol great minds think alike, I got in DI.UN last week... seems like REITs are on sale now.. and good opportunity to buy.. too bad I also had HR.UN from back then and got hit pretty bad.. I hope they all go back up though.

btw *TG*, still having fun with KERX?


----------



## AGHFX

Purchased 170 FC @ 12.54 in my TFSA. Plan to hold long term and DRIP.


----------



## liquidfinance

baker3232 said:


> Bought Wajax 2 weeks ago at 32.85 both for the dividend and future capital gains, closed at 35.60 yesterday, good start.


I'm quite a bit down on this one. Purchased it when it was far too expensive and should have known better. Now looking to average down but think I will probably wait until the next set of results to be sure that there position isn't getting any worse.


----------



## Toronto.gal

*newbi:* I haven't bought DI.UN yet [still deciding].

KERX was my introduction to the very interesting & volatile world of bio-pharmas [introduction to trading, in fact], and yes, I'm still an investor & holding a % of my lowest-priced shares. Not for newbies. :listening_headphone


----------



## newbi

Toronto.gal said:


> *newbi:* I haven't bought DI.UN yet [still deciding].
> 
> KERX was my introduction to the very interesting & volatile world of bio-pharmas [introduction to trading, in fact], and yes, I'm still an investor & holding a % of my lowest-priced shares. Not for newbies. :listening_headphone


hahaha yes yes, I know  don't need to emphasis on the newbie part (i do agree completely btw!)... but I also know day trading is quite suitable for certain stock guru lady (and a gorgeous one!)  take a guess!

hope everyone is surviving thunderstorm... eek! no power loss please!


----------



## jcgd

I'm on a flight to Halifax and we got caught with a red alert in Toronto. Circled for an hour and then they let us land, but now we are back on red alert sitting on the runway. 

Good thing I have Canadian money forum to keep me occupied.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Okay, my interest now piqued in Di-un.to, my question would be which account would be best to hold it? TFSA, RRSP, are the dividends eligible for tax credit and thus okay is non-registered account? Answers appreciated CMF'ers.


----------



## humble_pie

Jon_Snow said:


> Di-un.to, my question would be which account would be best to hold it? TFSA, RRSP, are the dividends eligible for tax credit and thus okay is non-registered account? Answers appreciated CMF'ers.




for breakdown of dividends, here you go:

http://www.dundeeinternational.com/taxation-of-unitholders.php

as you can see, no portion of the distribution is considered to be an eligible canadian dividend that will generate dividend tax credits.

39% of 2012 distribs was foreign non-business income while 61% was return of capital.

the foreign NBI will be 100% taxable, without relief. The ROC will be used to write down cost base, meaning that ultimately all ROC will be subject to capital gains tax when the units are sold.

the 2011 figs were slightly different but the categories of income were the same. For me, this profile makes DI.UN a good candidate for registered accounts.

jon if i may mention something: i believe that in your case, you'd probably want to accumulate stocks with eligible canadian dividends in non-registered cash or margin account. These will generate tax credits that should offer healthy relief to income taxes otherwise owed.


----------



## My Own Advisor

From website, thanks to humble:

"Once the breakdown of the distribution is determined, withholding tax paid on the return of capital portion of the distribution is refundable. Investors may be eligible to receive a refund once the breakdown of the distribution payment is known."

Given ~ 60% of distributions is ROC, then likely non-registered. If you place DI.UN in TFSA or RRSP, you lose any chance to recover withholding taxes; if I have my facts straight on such Canadian companies.

Geez, high yield, over 8%.


----------



## Jon_Snow

You guys (and gals) rock. I knew high quality information was forthcoming in a timely manner. That is the Canadian Money Forum in essence. :encouragement:


----------



## liquidfinance

My Own Advisor said:


> Given ~ 60% of distributions is ROC, then likely non-registered. If you place DI.UN in TFSA or RRSP, you lose any chance to recover withholding taxes; if I have my facts straight on such Canadian companies.
> 
> Geez, high yield, over 8%.


8% yield. Stick it in TFSA or RRSP and forget about any tax consequences.


----------



## londoncalling

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* @ 52 week low & thinking of buying it as well.
> *2.* Nice description, and what also happened to DND. YTD = 146%. 1 year = 336% [I'm up 230+%].


I feel reassured when 2 of my favorite gals are buying what I am buying. Thanks for the confirmation. :encouragement: I was a 100% sure of my purchase for the reasons I stated as well as the near 52 week low factor. Now I am a 106-108% certain.

Cheers


----------



## HaroldCrump

liquidfinance said:


> 8% yield. Stick it in TFSA or RRSP and forget about any tax consequences.


+1. Forget about the ACB reduction as a result of the ROC.
I have held DI.UN inside RRSP for over a year now.


----------



## mrPPincer

just one word of caution about di.un; it's paying out more than it's pulling in, so I wouldn't get too excited about yield.

I only hold a fraction of a percent of my portfolio in it, only enough to drip a full share, and even with the drop in reit prices, and this one specifically, I'd be hesitant to buy any more than that.

It does hold quality properties, but there are some risks, including tenant contract renewal (the main one being deutche post).


----------



## mrPPincer

My Own Advisor said:


> Given ~ 60% of distributions is ROC, then likely non-registered. If you place DI.UN in TFSA or RRSP, you lose any chance to recover withholding taxes; if I have my facts straight on such Canadian companies.


MOA, Good observation, that means that holding it in TFSA or RRSP means you lose approximately 9% of your returns (60% x the usual 15% withholding tax, most countries).

I have mine in TFSA but if my income does increase to the point where I can deduct the withholding tax I should move it out, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## humble_pie

imho it's unwise to start sweating the NR withholding recoverable on 100-200 shares, which amount isn't even known until after distribs have been paid & DI.UN's fiscal year has ended ... can u imagine the sheer cost to investor of his own calculation time to figure all this out & prepare the necessary foreign tax schedules, in return for a miserable shekel in foreign tax credit ...

a separate foreign tax calculation must be prepared for each foreign country that is involved in taxpayer's income. For DI.UN, that country is germany. Any foreign tax credits from US stocks etc would have to go into their own separate foreign tax schedules. Those foreign tax schedules are a burden to prepare. The foreign tax calc formula itself is complicated. Foreign tax claimable is not a one-off, either. Taxpayer does not necessarily get to deduct all of any foreign tax that he paid.

who'd choose to jump through hoops like that for pennies? nah, as liquid says, forget the NR tax & keep DI.UN in registered account.

btw the roughly 60% ROC inclines me more to holding in tfsa rather than rrsp. I don't like converting such a high proportion of 50% taxable capital gain in non-reg'd account to 100% taxable income in rrsp. But converting 50% taxable gain to zero taxable income in tfsa looks dandy to me.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Humble, for sure, it would be a mess to figure out and annoying way to spend time. 

Although I'm tempted to invest in single stocks like this (DI.UN) in non-registered accounts, I don't, because I can't be bothered doing the tax calculations associated with them.

I have enough stocks unregistered, about 18, but these are all CDN dividend-payers; no CDN REITs, no U.S. stocks unregistered. All CDN REITs are in TFSA and all U.S. stocks are in RRSP. Keeping those there, I never have to worry about ACBs or tax calculations. Just watch dividends and distributions come in.

I do have to claim the dividend income non-registered, but I'm getting used to that and over time, I will appreciate it as long as the CDN dividend tax credit stays around.


----------



## humble_pie

My Own Advisor said:


> Humble, for sure, it would be a mess to figure out and annoying way to spend time.
> 
> Although I'm tempted to invest in single stocks like this (DI.UN) in non-registered accounts, I don't, because I can't be bothered doing the tax calculations associated with them.
> 
> I have enough stocks unregistered, about 18, but these are all CDN dividend-payers; no CDN REITs, no U.S. stocks unregistered. All CDN REITs are in TFSA and all U.S. stocks are in RRSP. Keeping those there, I never have to worry about ACBs or tax calculations. Just watch dividends and distributions come in.
> 
> I do have to claim the dividend income non-registered, but I'm getting used to that and over time, I will appreciate it as long as the CDN dividend tax credit stays around.



this sounds about as efficient as it gets each:


----------



## My Own Advisor

I'm trying Humble!


----------



## HaroldCrump

mrPPincer said:


> just one word of caution about di.un; it's paying out more than it's pulling in


How are you calculating that?
Are you using EPS or AFFO?
They are well below 100% AFFO payout (90.10% as of Q1 2013).

I am not saying there aren't concerns (there are), but AFFO payout is not (at least, not yet).


----------



## doctrine

All things being equal, I'd rather be in a REIT or real estate company that was also paying out less than 100% EPS, not just AFFO. It may indicate they are still losing book value due to debt and amortization. There are real estate companies that are paying less than 100% of both EPS and AFFO - companies like BPO and FCR have had quarters where EPS was double AFFO. Of course, they don't have an 8% yield either.


----------



## mrPPincer

HaroldCrump said:


> How are you calculating that?
> Are you using EPS or AFFO?
> They are well below 100% AFFO payout (90.10% as of Q1 2013).
> 
> I am not saying there aren't concerns (there are), but AFFO payout is not (at least, not yet).


I was going on memory, from when I bought it back in early march 2013, but I double-checked just now, and under di.un, in TDWH/Markets &Research/Reports/TDSI Morning Action Notes, then scrolling down to page 40 of 47, there's a table on Trading Comparables for Canadian Reits, updated as of July 19, 2013.

There, in the 5th column, is 'Payout on '13E AFFO', and for di.un it says 109%.
It's the only one over 100% except for rei.un, which is at 101%, which really surprises me actually for RioCan; am I interpreting these numbers wrong?

If not, it seems to me there's a possibility that the dividend could be unsustainable if the AFFO doesn't go up eventually.


----------



## HaroldCrump

mrPPincer said:


> but I double-checked just now, and under di.un, in TDWH/Markets &Research/Reports/TDSI Morning Action Notes, then scrolling down to page 40 of 47, there's a table on Trading Comparables for Canadian Reits, updated as of July 19, 2013.


I seldom get my metrics from brokerage screeners.
It is best to go to the source.
In this case:
http://www.dundeeinternational.com/financial-reports2013.php

Section 1, Page 2 and Distributions, Page 18

Regardless, keep in mind that many (most) REITs start up with AFFO payout ratios very close to 100% (or even slightly above) and gradually bring it down.
When I bought Artis REIT several years ago, its AFFO payout ratio was nearly 110%.
Since then, it is now just above 90% or so last I had looked, and share price has appreciated nicely to reflect that.

I am not saying anyone should jump in and buy REITs that are paying out 110% of AFFO for extended periods of time.
But you have to look at the whole picture, incl. quality of properties, operational efficiency, occupancy, and the track record of the company and its management.

If you buy REITs only once they have reached 90% AFFO payout ratio, you will be buying almost at peak valuation.
Very few (if any) REITs payout less than 90% AFFO.

BTW, occupancy % of DI is a concern for me, more than the AFFO payout.


----------



## HaroldCrump

doctrine said:


> There are real estate companies that are paying less than 100% of both EPS and AFFO - companies like BPO and FCR have had quarters where EPS was double AFFO.


Right, but they are not REITs, either.
There are many aspects of real estate that companies invest in - financing (prime and sub-prime), land acquisition and re-development, residential mortgages, progress draw loans, flipping, and so on.

REITs have a specific mandate to pay out most of the AFFO.
For instance, in the US REITs qualifying under the Real Estate Investment Trust Act of 1960 _must_ pay out a minimum of 90% of its taxable income.

The legal structure of REITs is the reason many investors do not like REITs and avoid them - that is fine.
If you want to invest in real estate outside of the REIT structure, there are many options, BPO and FCR you mentioned. Another one that comes to mind is TCN.
The Canadian market (both REIT and non-REIT) is very small.
If you look into the US markets, you can invest in a variety of aspects of real estate.


----------



## Eder

HaroldCrump;191279
BTW said:


> And this is why the share price has dropped dramatically...I own some shares but consider them a crap shoot at this point...certainly not a buy.


----------



## humble_pie

HaroldCrump said:


> ... BTW, occupancy % of DI is a concern



so far occupancy news is not doomsday, although it did cause the share price drop.

deutsch post has terminated 5 out of 59 leases as of july 2014. DI is discussing lease terms & conditions for the remaining 54 properties. Deadline for notice to terminate leases has been extended from 30 june to 31 august to accommodate this discussion.

more occupancy news & updates will likely appear during company's conference call to be held 8 august/13 following Q2 results TBA 7 august.

http://www.dundeeinternational.com/press-releases2013.php

rank speculation: all leases to be rejigged downwards? eventual cut in distribution? would DI be able to replace deutschepost with quality tenants able & willing to pay same rent or higher? but what would a rankly-speculating crumb know about anything anyways ...


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> so far occupancy news is not doomsday, although it did cause the share price drop.
> ...
> rank speculation: all leases to be rejigged downwards? eventual cut in distribution? would DI be able to replace deutschepost with quality tenants able & willing to pay same rent or higher? but what would a rankly-speculating crumb know about anything anyways ...


Deutsch Post had terminated an additional 17 leases in 2012.
This is in their 2012 Annual Report, but not in the 2013 Q1.

Management seems to be aware of these risk factors and trying to claw its way out of it.
Deutsch Post share of the gross rents dropped significantly in Q1 2013 vs. the same quarter the year before (which is good).
Tenant diversification is improving, although there is still lots more to be done.
Occupancy % is up from previous quarter although down YoY.
For a REIT of this nature, it should be in the 95% range, so there is nearly a 10% point gap.

It would be interesting to see how management tries to turn this around.

On a different note, I would have liked to see Dundee raise capital for DI.UN in the European markets, instead of here in Canada by cross-listing.
It makes sense to raise debt and capital from the same bond markets that your mortgage rates are pegged to.
If the BoC raises rates before the ECB does (for whatever reason), DI will be at a relative disadvantage.
Canadian yields are already higher than German investment grade corporate bond yields.


----------



## Toronto.gal

I'm still on the fence for some of the already mentioned reasons.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Not as excited about it but wanted to get into more stable long term blue chips.

Bought MCD at 97.6


----------



## gibor365

PatInTheHat said:


> Not as excited about it but wanted to get into more stable long term blue chips.
> 
> Bought MCD at 97.6


Probably it's not bad buy. considering that next Q MCD will be increasing dividends... I also want to add to my shy MCD position...maybe will pull trigger if it goues down another couple of $


----------



## kaleb0

Bought some XKG for some gold exposure, added to Cominar REIT [CUF.UN] (price dipped after they recently issued some new debentures, but they have fantastic well managed properties and they are very over-sold right now IMO).


----------



## liquidfinance

Sold some BPF and purchased some ENF.TO need to diversify the income portfolio a little more.


----------



## Jungle

Very interested in DI too, but not so sure if they don't renew more leases.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Sold TA
Bought HR.UN.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Bought some WFC recently.


----------



## Jungle

Today I bought 13 shares of CU so it can drip. Questrade $4.99 market order. Of course the stock price dropped after I bought. lol
But yea this one has take a hit, beacuse of the whole interest rate scare.


----------



## PatInTheHat

My Own Advisor said:


> Bought some WFC recently.


I almost bought some today as well. I have no american banks and this seems the most promising with a nice yield.


----------



## londoncalling

picked up more POT at 36.50. If I want to buy anything more into the fall I will have liquidate some equity as I chewed up a substantial amount of my cash position. Wanted to add Telus but it didn't quite get to my target before Potash corp did. I think I may get a chance I/when Verizon comes to Canada.


----------



## HaroldCrump

londoncalling said:


> picked up more POT at 36.50


Is that in US$? The CAD$ stock didn't hit $36.50. Lowest it went today was $37.06


----------



## Toronto.gal

Yes HC; it was confirmed on the POT thread.

I sold some F a couple of days ago [was balancing], and used that to buy POT yesterday @$36.70, but averaged down that purchase to $35.88 with a trade.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Never been much of a fan of POT, but I thought it was finally time to indulge.:tongue-new:

So far today, 300 POT, 200 HR.UN (the REIT bloodbath continues and I will keep buying on the way down).


----------



## PatInTheHat

Jon_Snow said:


> Never been much of a fan of POT, but I thought it was finally time to indulge.:tongue-new:
> 
> So far today, 300 POT, 200 HR.UN (the REIT bloodbath continues and I will keep buying on the way down).


Haven't been following POT at all. Wow. Buying today for sure.


----------



## maxandrelax

PatInTheHat said:


> Haven't been following POT at all. Wow. Buying today for sure.


CGI Group to get more tech in portfolio.


----------



## tombiosis

100 telus @ 31.63 for my tfsa.


----------



## bmoney

Is it just me, or did all the discussion on MFC disappear from this thread?


----------



## Eder

boink...added more BCE on sale today as usual for this time of year. Cash machine.


----------



## marina628

Well I forget to post when I buy  I bought DIS $65.75 and GOOG $889 yesterday .


----------



## physik3r

marina628 said:


> Well I forget to post when I buy  I bought DIS $65.75 and GOOG $889 yesterday .


I want to jump into GOOG but I feel like I missed the boat by a longshot. How did you justify this add?


----------



## marina628

physik3r said:


> I want to jump into GOOG but I feel like I missed the boat by a longshot. How did you justify this add?


Don't expect a serious answer from me ,I bought GRPN for $7.00 how foolish was that  I use google every day and there have been months I have spent $xx,xxx on ads ,everyone needs google and I expect this to keep going up 5-10% a year which is enough for me.I also bought into YELP yesterday and I was looking at Tesla a few days ago but did not buy it then but just bought a market order for it as I think that one is good but again what do I know lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

marina628 said:


> 1. bought DIS $65.75
> 2. GOOG $889 yesterday .


*1.* Bought in the $30's, and is the type of stock that will not see a 'Chinese Cleaver' anytime soon [no balancing act of any type needed here]. 

*2.* I'm surprised you did not buy at 09 levels, or did you? Are you buying/holding, or for trading purposes?

Just 9 years ago, IPO = $85, and stock opened @ $100.

*2004:*

Google said Wednesday it will go public at $85 a share, paving the way for the widely awaited but troubled stock offering to finally stumble to market on Thursday. 
http://money.cnn.com/2004/08/18/technology/googleipo/

Planning to read this b4 end of Summer:
http://www.amazon.com/books/dp/B006CDG5FI


----------



## Eclectic12

Haven't updated in a while so it's not this week but I've been buying POT, EXE, CSH-UN and NWH-UN.


Cheers


----------



## humble_pie

for those who find GOOG pricey there's another avenue - sell puts!

theoretically speaking, (long stk - short call) = short put.

the returns are supposed to be identical. Theoretically. Speaking.

but sitting here as i do, down at the bottom of the kitchen, i haven't necessarily found this to be the case. It has always seemed to me that the stock side fared somewhat better than the put side.

however, cost base in the put strategy is close to zero, so returns are always double digit.

i've been selling GOOG puts for as long as i've been in this forum. I started with one, then moved on to 2 or 3.

there is a tiny notional cost base, but in these low-interest times it should be notional only. A certain amount of notional imargin nterest does get used by the short puts. Investors with adequate margin should not pay any margin interest charges, though. 

recipe notes: stick to low OTM strike prices, be sure you have plenty margin on hand & prepare this dish on a dark, cloudy down-market day.


----------



## KrissyFair

DII.B @32.92

I think a 10% drop on a Q2 earnings report is a bit of an overreaction. We'll see if I'm right. Plus I don't see demand in carseats and cribs going away... but maybe that's just because I'm surrounded by toddlers


----------



## marina628

I bought Disney in Past November 2007 when the CAD was $1.10 and I sold it about 3 years ago for profit.I never bought google because I was drinking Microsoft kool-aid lol These two stock I bought for Long term hold ,But I bought YELP and more grpn to trade .In 2004 I was adding to my Amzn at $45 a share which i just sold in 2012


----------



## marina628

Doubled my shares of GRPN which brings my average cost base to $8.75 .I think it will go to $12.00 then I will get out


----------



## Synergy

I bought some XGD this morning - seasonal trade. Will hold long term is the trade turns south...


----------



## blin10

npi, hr, rei, liq


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> I would have liked to see Dundee raise capital for *DI.UN* in the European markets, instead of here in Canada by cross-listing.
> If the BoC raises rates before the ECB does (for whatever reason), DI will be at a relative disadvantage.


Still sitting on the fence on this one.

Thanks to Harold for influencing my decision to hold back.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Stock has dipped to its lowest historical level, just a couple of pennies above its all time low of $8.92.
For those that haven't bought, it's better to wait.
Bond yields are rising everywhere.


----------



## physik3r

HaroldCrump said:


> Stock has dipped to its lowest historical level, just a couple of pennies above its all time low of $8.92.
> For those that haven't bought, it's better to wait.
> Bond yields are rising everywhere.


Are you suggesting we wait until bond yeilds stabilize?


----------



## daddybigbucks

bought some Silver wheaton, slw.

Always wanted some but always thought it was too expensive.


----------



## HaroldCrump

physik3r said:


> Are you suggesting we wait until bond yeilds stabilize?


Bond yields is just one of the factors affecting this particular REIT.
It is facing some company-specific issues as well.
Please read through this thread, and I think there is a separate thread under Individual Stocks section for Dundee International.
You have to do some investigation into their financials and prospects using their annual and quarterly reports before you buy.

There isn't a lot of analyst coverage, although Scotia Capital and TD Securities do cover it.
If you have a brokerage account with either of them, you can start your research by reading those reports.

At the very least, I'd suggest waiting and watching until 31st August when an update from Duetsche Post is due about nearly 1M Sq. Ft. of leased space.
If that update isn't good news, watch out below.


----------



## humble_pie

re that old mistake that investors make
(maybe i'm making it now)
they buy something, it does down, they promptly start rationalizing

buy more
average down
if deutsche poste skips another tenant will come along soon
a renascence has definitely been launched in euroland
they don't give a fig about the bank of canada
patati patata


----------



## sylyconvalley

daddybigbucks said:


> bought some Silver wheaton, slw.
> 
> Always wanted some but always thought it was too expensive.


u bought SLW.
today?
hmmm...
GL


----------



## Spidey

Added to my FCR and CAP.UN today. Don't see any reason for some of these things to be at this level other than that they've had a few good years. Not a very valid reason IMO. Many REITs are trading at the same price they did as when the prime rate was double.


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> re that old mistake that investors make
> (maybe i'm making it now)
> they buy something, it does down, they promptly start rationalizing
> 
> buy more
> average down


Ha, I am at the other end of the spectrum right now.
I already _have _a position, and rationalizing to myself _not_ to average down and buy more.
I will wait for a bigger pullback before averaging down, I am not _that_ down (yet).


----------



## daddybigbucks

sylyconvalley said:


> u bought SLW.
> today?
> hmmm...
> GL


???
too quick of a rise and will surely fall????


----------



## sylyconvalley

daddybigbucks said:


> ???
> too quick of a rise and will surely fall????


daddy.
in front of me i see an overbought chart in silver.
silver stocks do overshoot in the same direction though.
u might have some room for profit.
even though i exited my longs in certain juniors (today) i would not say that gold peaked.
when gold held at 1280 my buy signal became significantly stronger .
it is not too complicated.
lower lows higher highs.
but as anything else there are limitations.
therefore i bought the dip.
i am 90% sure that the lows of the year in gold are in ( barring a meltdown).
Oi has been steadily increasing.
to confuse traders even further , last week this same mkt was short.
it has been a thin mkt ... till today in both PM's.
a retest of 1400 in gold is in the cards IMo .
therefore silver will follow.
i do believe that at 1400 we stall .
anyway.
GL in ur transaction.
i am flat now.

SLW IS a very good company though.
I am a trader therefore I am not married to any position right?
remember that futures traders overshoot targets.

p.s 
take a look at the DC oil chart.
what can u infer by simply looking at the trend and its limitations.
i


----------



## My Own Advisor

Would like to buy some TD, COS, CPG if prices come down more.

Bought Telus last month.


----------



## daddybigbucks

My Total SA hit my sell point today, so i took the proceeds from that 52 week high stock and bought RDS.B which is close to its 52 week low and pays a better dividend.


----------



## sylyconvalley

time to get my feet wet..
initial position on my silver shorts.
will add my second if it really tries to touch 24 bux.
have an awesome weekend all.


----------



## sylyconvalley

daddybigbucks said:


> bought some Silver wheaton, slw.
> 
> Always wanted some but always thought it was too expensive.


are you going to hold it at these levels?
just curious.
I opened a short position .....just in case right?
GL anyway


----------



## daddybigbucks

sylyconvalley said:


> are you going to hold it at these levels?
> just curious.
> I opened a short position .....just in case right?
> GL anyway


Long term hold for me. I bought them and will forget about them.


----------



## sylyconvalley

daddybigbucks said:


> Long term hold for me. I bought them and will forget about them.


I see.
GL then.
i would still watch the mkts .
this nice rally has a reason .
It is macro driven and it lies on paper trading ... not phys buying.
the HUI chart can be of good use for you.
take a look at it... if u want
take care


----------



## MrMatt

Micron last week, West Fraser Lumber last month.


----------



## tinypotato

Looking at a Canadian Insurance company (MFC or SLF or something else). To round out my "hold forever" part of the portfolio.

The plan would be to buy and hold basically forever (barring some disaster occurring)


----------



## Homerhomer

Emera this morning for a long term hold.
Have been buying couple of reits (riocan and Dundee) over the last couple of weeks.
Will be adding more if they drop and I have cash available.

Also bought potash after the drop a week or so ago.


----------



## Synergy

picked up a little more XGD this morning...


----------



## Beaver101

tinypotato said:


> Looking at a Canadian Insurance company (MFC or SLF or something else). To round out my "hold forever" part of the portfolio.
> 
> The plan would be to buy and hold basically forever (barring some disaster occurring)


 ... MFC is in my forever-hold-to-retirement portfolio (RRSP), bought on the way down (~$18) but regretted of not buying more at the bargain basement price (~$10) about a year ago and now it's back up (not counting dividends) ... MFC is the cheapest of the life insurance lots (and so to your other post that no one answered) with more upside potential - fits well with a buy-hold-forever plan. Welcome, tinypotato (cute moniker) - you may be tiny now but a big potato later with your buy-hold-forever investment portfolio. Cheers, :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> 1. but regretted of not buying more at the bargain basement price (~$10)
> 2. Welcome, tinypotato (cute moniker) - you may be tiny now but a big potato later with your buy-hold-forever investment portfolio. Cheers, :biggrin:


*1.* Yes, I wonder where were you and TP in all of 2012 when it traded so low?! Live & learn, eh Beav?.
http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=MFC.TO&a=00&b=1&c=2012&d=11&e=31&f=2012&g=d

*2.* You're funny & sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2

Bought a few Phillip Morris @ $85.199 U.S.


----------



## tinypotato

Thanks! I ended up buying a bit of mfc today.

Need some other ideas as well


----------



## Beaver101

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Yes, I wonder where were you and TP in all of 2012 when it traded so low?! Live & learn, eh Beav?.
> http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=MFC.TO&a=00&b=1&c=2012&d=11&e=31&f=2012&g=d
> 
> *2.* You're funny & sweet. :biggrin:


 ... hiding under the bed also? :biggrin: Can't speak for tp though. Yep, learn and live and will continue to live and learn ... :chuncky: 




> *tinypotato:* Need some other ideas as well


 ... keep looking around here - plenty of ideas. But do your due diligence though. Cheers, :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> 1. hiding under the bed also? :biggrin:
> 2. Btw, who's TP?
> 3. here - plenty of ideas. But do your due diligence though.


1. Oh.I.Si, you're a fan of Belguy. eaceful:
2. You'll figure it out once you're fully awake.
3. +10.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Nemo2 said:


> Bought a few Phillip Morris @ $85.199 U.S.


Also buying 84.7

Was looking to pick up more ACRP or O but will wait after the huge spikes today.


----------



## Nemo2

PatInTheHat said:


> Also buying 84.7.


I'm always a day early and a dollar over. :upset:


----------



## sylyconvalley

all cash.
Short silver.... if it runs like a bandit after "the news" lol , I will add.
20% deployed only.
will watch if pandemonium arrives ... after the fact.
i do not trade during "Biblical " events .
GLTA


----------



## sylyconvalley

Nemo2 said:


> I'm always a day early and a dollar over. :upset:


why are u worried about PM nemo?
relax .... it is a good stock for chaos times.
pays divvys.
cheer up .


----------



## Synergy

Nemo2 said:


> I'm always a day early and a dollar over. :upset:


I started a position in PM at around $86 back in June - long term hold. If it makes you feel any better at least we didn't buy in at the 52 wk highs of $96! Timing the bottom is next to impossible...


----------



## Nemo2

sylyconvalley:


> why are u worried about PM nemo?
> relax .... it is a good stock for chaos times.
> pays divvys.
> cheer up .


Synergy:


> I started a position in PM at around $86 back in June - long term hold. If it makes you feel any better at least we didn't buy in at the 52 wk highs of $96! Timing the bottom is next to impossible...


Not 'worried'........just a (hopefully temporary) case of the reverse Midas Touch.....buy, it goes down, sell it goes up.....this too shall pass. :encouragement:


----------



## sylyconvalley

nemo.
not sure how many shares u bought or what is ur time frame in terms of holding it.
I see 3 pivot points... it is oversold now .
the daily more than the weekly obviously.
it broke the 85 bux on the weekly.
u have 2 pivots below on the weekly.
being a traditional defensive stock that pays divvys i would buy on weakness like u did.
I do not trade defensive stocks for the most part.
It is a sign that the mkt has parted in a way from defensive stocks like PM.
glad ur not worried.


----------



## Jungle

Just waiting for some cash and will be adding a small amount to pm as well.


----------



## Nemo2

sylyconvalley said:


> nemo.
> not sure how many shares u bought or what is ur time frame in terms of holding it.


Just bought a few, (for long term holds), with some 'spare' cash......with the intent of adding to them as cash flow permits..........it's the 'premature acquisition factor' that makes me facepalm. No worries mate.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Nemo.
Cool.
we cannot pick bottoms or tops right?
i have tried but always failed .
i think that the main point in case here is the mkt distancing itself from defensive stocks.
u know the drill i am sure.
take care and prosper.


----------



## KrissyFair

Picked up some AEO at $14.40 this morning and it's inched back up a bit already.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Mostly red numbers to date today. Hopefully things drop this fall and I can buy more VTI for the RRSP and load up on NA for the TFSA.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Could reverse after 2 pm today, or get worse. :02.47-tranquillity:


----------



## Beaver101

Sunny in Toronto, it gets better, rain it gets worse. :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2

It's always darkest before it goes pitch black.


----------



## sylyconvalley

just watching the bots do the trading for now.
got things to do.
will catch the rest when i get home.On CNN lol.

aIMO it will probably be the same rhethoric.
if he is hawkish i will enjoy it.
take care yall.


----------



## blin10

added some fts


----------



## liquidfinance

blin10 said:


> added some fts


Have my eye on this. What is the consensus? One that will just plod along but could be a little sensitive if interest rates keep rising?


----------



## daddybigbucks

liquidfinance said:


> Have my eye on this. What is the consensus? One that will just plod along but could be a little sensitive if interest rates keep rising?


me also. 52 week lows but having trouble pulling the trigger for some reason.
i don't know much about the stock.


----------



## sylyconvalley

Nemo2 said:


> It's always darkest before it goes pitch black.


Nemo.
ur not afraid of the dark are you?
pitch black... in the words of "Vin Diesel"


----------



## sylyconvalley

1175 users online .
plus guests?
anybody saw the action today?
was there any volume in certain liquidations?
TIA.
catching up with some stuff.... slowly.....


----------



## Nemo2

sylyconvalley said:


> Nemo.
> ur not afraid of the dark are you?
> pitch black... in the words of "Vin Diesel"


Quote vs Quote:

"You gotta lose 'em some of the time. When you do, lose 'em right." :wink:

Casey Stengel


----------



## sylyconvalley

Nemo2 said:


> Quote vs Quote:
> 
> "You gotta lose 'em some of the time. When you do, lose 'em right." :wink:
> 
> Casey Stengel


interesting fellow fer sure.
i did not know him .
here is some more.
enjoy it:encouragement:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_BveD5KgWg


p.s 
somebody is afraid of the dark because as i type and live from the CME about 5k cars already dropped gold about 14 bux.
damn black boxes lol.
either way tomorrow is another day right?
GL man.


----------



## blin10

I'm light in utilities sector, so I picked it up since it's out of favore right now


liquidfinance said:


> Have my eye on this. What is the consensus? One that will just plod along but could be a little sensitive if interest rates keep rising?


----------



## Eder

I like FTS at $30...easy 15% y/y for a nice swing trade I'm sure.


----------



## blin10

EMA is good as well, might pick that up


----------



## dime

Shares in the US of WMT, DFS, BKLN, SJNK, QCOM, NOV, VLO
Shares in Canada of MRU, TD, ZDV


----------



## humble_pie

from my speculating grab-bag, acquire western zagros in tfsa for the nth time (at the moment i'm completely out) now that it's just announced doubtful interim tests on kurdamir.

WZR will likely sink below 1.00. Earlier this week, pre-news, it was north of 1.50. It's a grand time to be out (music ... oklahoma)


----------



## HaroldCrump

I got out at $1.47. Didn't pick the top at $1.57 but boy am I glad I got out just a few days ago !


----------



## humble_pie

HaroldCrump said:


> I got out at $1.47. Didn't pick the top at $1.57 but boy am I glad I got out just a few days ago !


the Q is when are u getting back in?

there's a monster O & G deposit there, sooner or later they are going to figure it out


----------



## humble_pie

shamaran in kurdistan (.52) is an interesting name too. Stk was lately .19. 

i sold 2 days ago. This may have been a terrible mistake. Atrush well is looking good.


----------



## mrPPincer

800 shares of VCN (the new Vanguard FTSE Cda All Cap ETF) yesterday @ $25
Just a rebalancing move, took some $ out of the TFSA, & will probably hold it in People's Trust HISA in january.

Talked to a TD rep on the phone & she said real US$ registered accounts are definitely coming, but still no time frame, possibly in 2014.


----------



## thompsg4416

humble_pie said:


> the Q is when are u getting back in?
> 
> there's a monster O & G deposit there, sooner or later they are going to figure it out


Yeah I might jump in on this one sooner or later. I saw the big run up and was quietly questioning myself for not having a position. Now I'm glad I didn't. I guess people thought the tests were going to be more positive then they were. Apparently they ran into some water.

I'm looking to jump back in a small position as soon as it goes south of 1.00.


----------



## humble_pie

mrPPincer said:


> alked to a TD rep on the phone & she said real US$ registered accounts are definitely coming, but still no time frame, possibly in 2014.



who's going to bother waiting around to find out if they can do it after all? imho the big green has gone way past the point of credibiity on this matter. Investors with serious RRSP money in US securities should be running away on little cat feet.

the 3 destinations for USD rrsps, in historical order, are questrade, roybank & bmo. 

there is a slight technical glitch with transferring rrsps to these 3 guys. I know that the bmo reps have been well trained to advise incoming rrsps on how to workaround the glitch. I don't know about the other 2.

here's the glitch. Because nearly all the rrsps arriving at the USD brokers are coming from brokers who have CAD rrsps only, all stocks are held on the CAD side of the system. Even good old US stocks like merck or GE or apple will be held on the CAD side of the system.

arriving at the USD broker as "canadian" stocks, the CDS systems loads these stocks into the canadian side of the account. The broker is not going to interfere or make changes. It is the client who must stickhandle each stock into its correct currency "side" of the new rrsp account.

the client can do this by phoning bmo or roybank. I'm not sure how it works at questrade, but the stickhandling also has to get done at questrade.

clients who fail to set up their new USD rrsps correctly will get charged those great big fat FX fees on their dividends from US securities, just like they used to be charged in the bad old days at their former all-CAD rrsp broker.

& take care about this issue. Questrade has just pushed its FX fee to the highest on record. It's now 1.99%, or close to 4% on the spread. How long will it be before the bank-owned brokers follow upwards?


----------



## humble_pie

thompsg4416 said:


> I'm looking to jump back in a small position as soon as it goes south of 1.00.


thomps by any chance did you listen to the audio conference about the interim results?

i'm hearing certain hesitations in ceo Hatfield's voice ... several times ...

maybe we should go over to the wzr thread?


----------



## liquidfinance

Small position in FN.TO

Tomorrow will probably be a good opportunity for others to get in seeing as I normally pick the worst price. Especially if my purchase of POT was anything to go by :hopelessness:


----------



## Jungle

Same with questrade, but a simple live chat they moved the us stocks to the "us" side of the account. 


And be sure to have your trades settled in the stocks currency otherwise it will force convert. 


And yes questrade now has a really expensive exchange, but one can still gambit and dlr is free to buy, but commission to sell. 




humble_pie said:


> who's going to bother waiting around to find out if they can do it after all? imho the big green has gone way past the point of credibiity on this matter. Investors with serious RRSP money in US securities should be running away on little cat feet.
> 
> the 3 destinations for USD rrsps, in historical order, are questrade, roybank & bmo.
> 
> there is a slight technical glitch with transferring rrsps to these 3 guys. I know that the bmo reps have been well trained to advise incoming rrsps on how to workaround the glitch. I don't know about the other 2.
> 
> here's the glitch. Because nearly all the rrsps arriving at the USD brokers are coming from brokers who have CAD rrsps only, all stocks are held on the CAD side of the system. Even good old US stocks like merck or GE or apple will be held on the CAD side of the system.
> 
> arriving at the USD broker as "canadian" stocks, the CDS systems loads these stocks into the canadian side of the account. The broker is not going to interfere or make changes. It is the client who must stickhandle each stock into its correct currency "side" of the new rrsp account.
> 
> the client can do this by phoning bmo or roybank. I'm not sure how it works at questrade, but the stickhandling also has to get done at questrade.
> 
> clients who fail to set up their new USD rrsps correctly will get charged those great big fat FX fees on their dividends from US securities, just like they used to be charged in the bad old days at their former all-CAD rrsp broker.
> 
> & take care about this issue. Questrade has just pushed its FX fee to the highest on record. It's now 1.99%, or close to 4% on the spread. How long will it be before the bank-owned brokers follow upwards?


----------



## Jungle

trimmed some su and Ry- and moved into bns. Bought some pm and ko with dividend cash laying around.


----------



## bflannel

Picked up some Sun Life Financial, Norbord, and Exxon Mobil for the RRSP today.


----------



## rowan

100 ECA @ 17.95 on Wednesday.


----------



## doctrine

liquidfinance said:


> Small position in FN.TO


Nice, I like this move. 7.5% yield with an increase likely coming in the next 6-9 months. I'm up nearly 15% on my FN position already.


----------



## peterk

Uhg - Had a buy limit order sent two days ago for 1c less than the ask. Stock never dropped a penny, and is up 5% in 2 days. I'm buying/selling at market from now on. Much less stress and woe.


----------



## indexxx

peterk said:


> Uhg - Had a buy limit order sent two days ago for 1c less than the ask. Stock never dropped a penny, and is up 5% in 2 days. I'm buying/selling at market from now on. Much less stress and woe.


Yes, I missed Telus a couple of weeks ago by two cents when it was near its 52-week low. Think it's bounced about 7-8% since then.


----------



## humble_pie

peterk said:


> Uhg - Had a buy limit order sent two days ago for 1c less than the ask. Stock never dropped a penny, and is up 5% in 2 days. I'm buying/selling at market from now on. Much less stress and woe.



please don't place market orders! in my whole life i've never sent a market order. Always limit orders.

what would be helpful is to learn how to read the market. Get detailed quotes, look at the sizing (no. of lots bid, no. of lots offered), watch the tick, the volume, at least one indicator in an advanced chart, sometimes even the options! 

in time, you'll be able to read the data like an open book. In particular, watch the sizing, it will show you how the buyers & the sellers come & go. Soon, you'll be able to understand what's possible vs what won't work. After that, it's a matter of adjusting the limit order so it will work.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

Bought 500 Blackberry on the 22nd of August. It's up 85 cents so I guess it's doing OK. Was planning on buying some more if it dipped to $9


----------



## peterk

Hmm, the bid was a penny lower than the ask. I greedily put my limit in at the bid price and no one ever took it! Is your guidance away from market orders only for the possibility of a large jump/fall in the price during the ~30s between getting a quote and sending the order, or is there something more complex/dangerous i'm not aware of?

I just hate putting in a limit order and then anxiously watching it like a hawk for 20 mintues. If it doesn't fill by that point then I'm a slave to the computer for the rest of the day checking in every half hour to see if it fills or not. It's a lot less stressful just to send the market order and have it all wrapped up in 5 seconds. I guess putting in a limit order of the ask price instead of the bid would solve all my problems though??


----------



## doctrine

You could put a limit order in at the ask price. If the ask size is larger than you need, you should instantly get your stocks. If it's smaller, you can still put it in at the ask price and it's possible other sellers will come in and take you up on your offer. That's usually what I do; for some illiquid stocks you have to be more patient, but for a large cap its usually pretty straightforward.


----------



## humble_pie

everything depends on how liquid the particular market is. The fact that your bid & ask were only one penny apart suggests that this may have been a liquid stock, although there are other scenarios that can create a B/A only a penny apart.

wondering why you did not pay to the offer? if one is going to commit to a stock, does a penny in price really matter?

you & doctrine are right that one can send a limit order to buy at the offer *even* when insufficient lots are officially being offered to complete the fill. Usually - in my experience - other sellers will appear. The worst that can happen is a partial fill ... which is why i send orders in the mornings ... so if a partial fill occurs i have time to work on the balance of the order.

also in your case, i believe that a reading of the full data (mention just upthread) would have shown you why it was necessary to raise your original order - which was at the bid - to the offer price. You probably would have seen the number of bid lots increasing or the number of offered lots decreasing or both; the 5 & 15-minute leading indicators chart would have been changing slightly to show the new momentary trough ... subtle signs but enough to tell a would-be buyer that the stock was heading north, momentarily at least.

one last point: when you joined the bid, you did realize that the existing order or orders would take precedence, so your chances there were already slightly lessened, depending upon the sizing of the existing bid? orders are queued.


----------



## Synergy

You can avoid partial fills by placing an "All or None" order. This comes in handy for end of day orders...


----------



## HaroldCrump

Synergy said:


> You can avoid partial fills by placing an "All or None" order. This comes in handy for end of day orders...


The TSX stopped AON orders several years ago.
http://www.financialpost.com/opinion/story.html?id=ca555e5d-fff4-4bab-ae54-f7a3d7839eae
The poster didn't say which exchange he was trading on, though.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ What Harold said.

I also buy early enough in the day as hp noted, so that I have the rest of the day to work with, and by early, I don't necessarily mean right at the open, as I like to study the market data first, so I wait until markets settle a bit, & then also work with highest volume. If anything, I prefer to sell earlier, and buy later, unless there is a good reason to buy [or sell when applicable], right at the open, ie: one of your stocks opens at -25%. 

What I also do, is *cancel my unfilled or partially filled DAY orders* before market closes, because it can still fill in after-trading hours, which would result in a 2nd commission charge for a partial-fill, but as my fee is low enough, that isn't so much a concern as is the fact that lots can happen in the after & pre-trading hours. For example, I had the above happen to me once, that a day-order filled in after-trading hours, and the next day, the stock opened at -7%. You might ask, what's the difference since I had been willing to purchase a day earlier anyway, but the way I think, is that if the order had not filled at my desired price, why would I leave it to fill at a blind price since u don't know the opening price the next day? So might as well cancel and wait to see what the next day brings, especially for my shorter-term trades. 

Be especially careful if the stock you want to buy is reporting in after/pre-trading hours, because as you know, the next day could be a pleasant or not so pleasant surprise. Also, don't rush to buy a stock just to capture the regular or special dividend as it will be offset by a simultaneous share price drop; take a look at AAH [Aug.19]. Anyone who had rushed to buy it just for the sake of capturing that div., might be worse off today than if investor had waited.

Sometimes the scenario works in your favour, however, even when you've paid a double commission. 

Also wondered why a penny to you mattered that much, unless you were buying in very high volume. Speaking of high volume, what I also do, is place few orders so that I can get an average price, especially when I'm not able to follow the market. For example, if I were buying 2,000 shares, depending on the stock & volatility, I might place 2 to 4 orders at different prices because only 1 commission is charged per settlement date, and even if one price were to fill, I would not mind paying my already low commission for 500 or 1000 shares [if I had placed 4 or 2 separate orders].

Which reminds me that if my memory does not fail me, Questrade charges double commission for orders that fill at different times, even if within the same day/same settlement date, but I think others only charge per settlement date. It has been confirmed below, that this comment is incorrect, so plz ignore. 

Wow, that was a long post. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Synergy

HaroldCrump said:


> The TSX stopped AON orders several years ago.
> http://www.financialpost.com/opinion/story.html?id=ca555e5d-fff4-4bab-ae54-f7a3d7839eae
> The poster didn't say which exchange he was trading on, though.


Thanks Harold. I could have sworn that I had ticked the AON field off a few times in the recent past. I don't recall reading an error message but I also can't remember whether the trades where on the TSX or NYSE. Do they currently allow this option for NASDAQ and the NYSE? I'll have to check my TDW account.


----------



## humble_pie

Synergy said:


> You can avoid partial fills by placing an "All or None" order. This comes in handy for end of day orders...



all or none orders are a poor idea even if you are on an exchange that allows them.

AON orders always devolve to the end of the queue. Others can get filled at your price, but that AON restriction on your order will keep it in limbo.

even worse is that AON orders don't show in the quotes. You can be bidding or offering right in the middle of the natural spread, but your bid or your offer is not going to show in the quote. Nobody in the world will have any idea about your deal.

no wonder the exchanges never respected AON orders.


----------



## humble_pie

Toronto.gal said:


> I also buy early enough in the day ... and by early, I don't necessarily mean right at the open, as I like to study the market data first, so I wait until markets settle a bit, & then also work with highest volume. If anything, I prefer to sell earlier, and buy later



option markets don't really get underway for at least an hour. They're also skewed & dysfunctional after around 3 pm, so truly the trading day is short. 

optimal option opportunities tend to abound mostly between 11 am & 2 pm. 

t.gal, did you know that long, long ago, when montreal was the commercial capital of canada & toronto was a backweater agricultural town that didn't have a stock market, it was said that gentlemen would aspire to become stockbrokers in montreal because it was a job where they only had to work between 11 am & 1 pm. 

1 pm was the signal for gins-&-tonic, then a lunch that would last until 5 pm, which was the hour for the cinq-à-sept. Finally they would totter home towards 8 pm & tell the (probably disbelieving) wife that they had put in a harrowing gawdawful day.




> Which reminds me that if my memory does not fail me, Questrade charges double commission for orders that fill at different times, even if within the same day/same settlement date, but I think others only charge per settlement date


that is bad news. Normally a broker will accept an order & work the separate fills until it is 100% executed, all for a single commish. Charging individual commissions for each partial fill of one order would be a killer dealbreaker for me, do you suppose they are doing it because they want to encourage market orders only? these are always easiest for a broker


----------



## doctrine

I haven't been double charged by questrade on my partial fills. I've even modified the price after a partial fill and they didn't charge me any more.


----------



## Toronto.gal

doctrine said:


> I haven't been double charged by questrade on my partial fills. I've even modified the price after a partial fill and they didn't charge me any more.


Maybe they changed their rules, or maybe I did not recall my conversation with KaeJS correctly. Hmmm, if only I could remember under what thread we had that commish talk a year or so ago.

*hp:* No, I hadn't heard about the aspiring stockbrokers. In some countries, as you know, 1 pm = siesta time, among other things. :wink:

What do you think about markets being opened 7 days a week?

*Edit:* I think I remember, the talk was about same stock/same day consolidated fees, that apparently no other broker, other than IE offers. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## HaroldCrump

humble_pie said:


> Charging individual commissions for each partial fill of one order would be a killer dealbreaker for me, do you suppose they are doing it because they want to encourage market orders only?


In the case of Questrade, if they are doing this, it is likely because they get to charge _Removing Liquidity_ fees on market orders.

I have actually never heard of a brokerage charging multiple commissions on the same order filled in multiple lots on the same day.
That would be outrageous for some low volume stocks.


----------



## the_apprentice

Bought 150 shares of EMA today at 28.90.


----------



## none

the_apprentice said:


> Bought 150 shares of EMA today at 28.90.


Wow, I didn't know that EMA had taken such a beating lately. I've been giving myself a bit of a hard time about my REITs doing crap lately but I sold EMA at 35.60 or something so I'm pretty much even. Would have lost either way.


----------



## AGHFX

Started small positions in IPL and BCE. Plan on adding to both of these over the long term.


----------



## Homerhomer

Just got back into Goldcorp with a small lot.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Thinking the same HH, but I picked the one that dropped the most since Monday [%wise]. each:


----------



## Hawkdog

I sold LNV last week and bought some BNS and REI.un (small lot).


----------



## Homerhomer

Toronto.gal said:


> Thinking the same HH, but I picked the one that dropped the most since Monday [%wise]. each:


which one was that?, sorry but I only follow G and ABX (and actually removed ABX from my list, they have to many other issues apart from luck luster gold ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Not GBU, :biggrin: though if I had had the cojones on Monday, I would have doubled my investment, lol [don't know that company at all, but they got bad news this week from the Romanian gov. & stock dropped from $1.47 to $.41].

There was a near tie between ELD and IMG for the other drops [from Monday].


----------



## peterk

Took 15 shares of Chevron for $124.28. Seems like a steal compared to Exxon, with better reserves replacement, lower P/E, and higher dividend. 

Still considering XOM though for it's play in shale gas, and stellar ROE.


----------



## PatInTheHat

peterk said:


> Took 15 shares of Chevron for $124.28. Seems like a steal compared to Exxon, with better reserves replacement, lower P/E, and higher dividend.
> 
> Still considering XOM though for it's play in shale gas, and stellar ROE.


CVX is my favorite large cap in the sector but i'd look at COP over XOM myself


----------



## Spidey

The last time I averaged down was with TA and I'm still licking my wounds from that experience. However, I couldn't resist picking up more MRG.UN @$8.90. It offers some US exposure in the residential REIT sector, pays a 6.74% dividend, trading at 0.5X book value, and a 3.2X PE. Debt is a little higher than average @69.49%. Insiders are buying reasonably heavily.


----------



## marina628

Bought 3000 share ZNGA $3.45 to go with the 6000 shares I bought @ $2.50.


----------



## Canadian

Started a small position in BDT.to. I've been eyeing this one on and off for a while and finally decided to get my feet wet (mind you I would have been better off doing it a few weeks ago!). It's pretty volatile so I'll add on pullbacks and lock in partial gains on good news. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Andrew

I am taking a look at BNP (Bonavista), CPG (Cresent Point Energy) and TS (Torstar).


----------



## SkyFall

Watching the market carefully for overreaction from US Gouv shutdown maybe will find some good entry point


----------



## 1sImage

Anyone think Gold's gonna go up today?

Bought in again at Iamgold on friday.


----------



## PatInTheHat

1sImage said:


> Anyone think Gold's gonna go up today?
> 
> Bought in again at Iamgold on friday.


Definitely some catalysts here. I'm still waiting but looking to get in long term at some point. IMG is one of 3 that i'm tracking.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Purchases im looking at:

Adding to my positions for ESN, TOG, INE

New positions on CPG and LEG


----------



## PatInTheHat

Canadian said:


> Started a small position in BDT.to. I've been eyeing this one on and off for a while and finally decided to get my feet wet (mind you I would have been better off doing it a few weeks ago!). It's pretty volatile so I'll add on pullbacks and lock in partial gains on good news. Fingers crossed!


I've watched this one forever too. Just can't seem to ever pull the trigger. Good luck!


----------



## Canadian

PatInTheHat said:


> I've watched this one forever too. Just can't seem to ever pull the trigger. Good luck!


Thank you! :encouragement: I'll start updating the BDT thread with company news / events as I continue to follow the stock.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Just bought 30k worth of big bank preferred shares. Amazing what a guy has to do to get a measly $150 bucks of monthly passive income. :rolleyes2:


----------



## warp

JON:

Care to let us know which big bank pref issue you bought and why?

From your figures, that's a 6% yield, so I assume you bought something below par. 

The prefs have been getting hurt lately due to fears of interest rates increases.
Thanks


----------



## HaroldCrump

Guys & Gals,

You should have bought this:
https://www.google.com/finance?cid=662429

Come to think of it, it was a no-brainer.
Should have thought of this yesterday :rolleyes2:


----------



## marina628

HaroldCrump said:


> Guys & Gals,
> 
> You should have bought this:
> https://www.google.com/finance?cid=662429
> 
> Come to think of it, it was a no-brainer.
> Should have thought of this yesterday :rolleyes2:


Maybe we should buy it anyway lol


----------



## marina628

Bought small amount of YELP ,ZNGA ,IGT ,LVS,BYD,FB,MGM ,YHOO in my non registered accounts.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Just bought some CWT.UN after my sale of CLC (CML Healthcare) went through.


----------



## humble_pie

marina628 said:


> Bought small amount of YELP ,ZNGA ,IGT ,LVS,BYD,FB,MGM ,YHOO in my non registered accounts.



marina what is happening in IGT? i had such a nice paper profit with my call spread when stk was in the low 20s but now it's melted a bit ...


----------



## marina628

I am buying IGT for long haul so not really paying much attention to it to be honest and been buying steady ever since with my average cost of $13.88 now .I know there was a downgrade of it recently but then they did the 7000 unit deal with Caesars.


----------



## Islenska

Just for fun bought some ESRT-N, the new Empire State bldg reit, pays I think 2..5%

Visited there in the spring and want to go again sometime-----to check out my real estate!


----------



## Homerhomer

I just added to my position in Dundee Reit, will be buying more reits if they continue to go down.


----------



## marina628

Bought some SIRI and VG today.


----------



## Nemo2

marina628 said:


> Bought some SIRI and VG today.


Hey,,,I thought you were already on the extended part of 'our' cruise?


----------



## marina628

Nemo2 said:


> Hey,,,I thought you were already on the extended part of 'our' cruise?


Had to cancel because of my brother's health ,it was suppose to be for our 25th anniversary .Will go another time when things are done .


----------



## Nemo2

marina628 said:


> Had to cancel because of my brother's health ,it was suppose to be for our 25th anniversary .Will go another time when things are done .


So sorry.......I read about your brother previously....condolences.

(Best wishes for your 25th though!)


----------



## 1sImage

Tower group international(TWGP) 

1800/s
After 1 day up .41c 

This stock took a bad kicking last week, I just jumped in for a test drive...


----------



## Eder

Eder said:


> Lately ( last few weeks) I have bought Canada Bread and Keyera Corp. Both come with decent yields and potential (probable)growth for Keyera... Canada Bread not so much unless bought out by their parent in which case it will be a chicken dinner for me!


Well it looks like Canada Bread is up for sale and has popped 7% today

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...f-looks-to-sell-canada-bread/article14957398/

but no sure thing that a deal will go thru. I usually sell on the news with takeovers but this one is different and I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I have been buying Western Forest Products and was thinking to put the proceeds from Canada Bread into this as a way to get exposure to Canadian commodities without buying a hole in the ground.


----------



## londoncalling

Western Forest is on my radar as well. Good yield low payout.


----------



## rowan

100 shares of Enbridge Income Fund (ENF).

Putting some cash to work while I wait. 5.8% yield, close to 52-week lows and a monthly distribution.


----------



## physik3r

rowan said:


> 100 shares of Enbridge Income Fund (ENF).
> 
> Putting some cash to work while I wait. 5.8% yield, close to 52-week lows and a monthly distribution.


Very interesting.. I'll have to take a look at this one.


----------



## gibor365

rowan said:


> 100 shares of Enbridge Income Fund (ENF).
> 
> Putting some cash to work while I wait. 5.8% yield, close to 52-week lows and a monthly distribution.


Also last 2 years they increased dividends in November by 7-8%. imho it's a good entry point or to add to position.


----------



## Greyhound86

This thread needs a bump.

Have a large cash position in our corp account earning nothing. Allready have lots of banks, telco, energy, real estate, pipelines, and some utilities.

So over the past month bought various split corp Pref shares, added to CPG, bought some ENF, BEP.UN and Capstone.


----------



## Canadian

I notice a lot of CMFers favour CPG. May I ask why? Its financial statements terrify me and it trades at a ridiculously high multiple. Yes, it has a juicy dividend, but it's being financed through a combination of share issuances and debt - which can only continue for so long. Its technicals suggest that the uptrend will soon flatten out and possibly decline. I can understand trading this, but I just can't understand investing in it.


----------



## gibor365

Greyhound86 said:


> This thread needs a bump.
> 
> Have a large cash position in our corp account earning nothing. Allready have lots of banks, telco, energy, real estate, pipelines, and some utilities.
> 
> So over the past month bought various split corp Pref shares, added to CPG, bought some ENF, BEP.UN and Capstone.


added to ENF, CHE.UN, CUF.UN, sold XRE and both REI,UN and added to HR.UN, initiated position in FC


----------



## Eder

Gibor...I bought a bunch more First Capital as well lately...good properties and eligible dividends.


----------



## blin10

Canadian said:


> I notice a lot of CMFers favour CPG. May I ask why? Its financial statements terrify me and it trades at a ridiculously high multiple. Yes, it has a juicy dividend, but it's being financed through a combination of share issuances and debt - which can only continue for so long. Its technicals suggest that the uptrend will soon flatten out and possibly decline. I can understand trading this, but I just can't understand investing in it.


+1... not sure why it's so popular


----------



## fatcat

blin10 said:


> +1... not sure why it's so popular


http://www.stockchase.com/company/view/1571/0/Crescent-Point-Energy-Corp/CPG-T


----------



## blin10

fatcat said:


> http://www.stockchase.com/company/view/1571/0/Crescent-Point-Energy-Corp/CPG-T


everywhere I hear "top notch management", that's good, but what about all the numbers as of right now... I'm not saying it's a bad company but can't figure out why it's so popular, they are paying out more then what they make


----------



## GoldStone

MoneySense Top 200 rates CPG as D for value and F for growth. The grading system relies on the cold, hard numbers. No human judgement (_such as "top notch management"_) is involved.

But hey, it's one notch better than IPL, graded F for value and F for growth.


----------



## Greyhound86

CPG's value is in its future. Agree, looking at current numbers (current PE) there does not appear to be much value.

However they are growing production by quite a bit and eventually they will have to spend less of their cash flow to keep production growing as their properties mature (and decline rates decrease). Then their net earnings and cash flow should both increase and the value will be there. That is what I hope anyway lol.


----------



## avrex

Greyhound86 said:


> This thread needs a bump.


It looks like CMFers are smart. Market valuations are too high. Nobody's buying.


----------



## jcgd

I'm probably going buy a small amount of DVA and TDG and L in the next few days. Not a lot though, and I'll average down if the market drops. I have a very long time to be invested so I'm not really worried about a correction, I'll just average down.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Just going to build up the cash stash for the next while.... but always on the look out for opportunities.


----------



## gibor365

Canadian said:


> I notice a lot of CMFers favour CPG. May I ask why?


It would be interesting to know HP opinion, as CPG is one of his biggest holding....


----------



## Synergy

Canadian said:


> I notice a lot of CMFers favour CPG. May I ask why?


Good question. I can't personally make justification for any of their financials but some positive attributes for CPG may include - good management, good assets, a light oil producer, recently slowed down on the acquisition front, currently meeting production expectations, and a good yield that is supported by their DRIP program. The payout ratio is high but it's expected to come down over the next few years. Currently appears to be more of a yield play (and has been in a trading range), but I think investors also see some growth prospects out of this company over the next 3-5 yrs.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Can't match the forum regulars in terms of my ability to analyze the merits and downsides to owning CPG... but I CAN tell you I immensely enjoy collecting the $400 dividend on the 15th of every month. 

And oh yeah, I bought most of my position at $35 - it is now threatening $41. :encouragement:


----------



## Longwinston

Jon_Snow said:


> Can't match the forum regulars in terms of my ability to analyze the merits and downsides to owning CPG... but I CAN tell you I immensely enjoy collecting the $400 dividend on the 15th of every month.
> 
> And oh yeah, I bought most of my position at $35 - it is now threatening $41. :encouragement:


If you like the yield, just get COS instead. Much better financials without the crazy valuations


----------



## Jon_Snow

Longwinston said:


> If you like the yield, just get COS instead. Much better financials without the crazy valuations


Analysts seem far more bullish on CPG than COS... (according to Stockchase and TDW, for what its worth)


----------



## Synergy

Jon_Snow said:


> Analysts seem far more bullish on CPG than COS... (according to Stockchase and TDW, for what its worth)


That may have something to do with light versus heavy oil (differential issues) or the price needed to make a profit? COS seems to fluctuate a little more with the price of oil and the near term outlook on the price of oil is somewhat lower - not higher. I hold both and have always been a little more concerned over COS then CPG - that is in terms of their diviend.


----------



## AltaRed

Synergy said:


> That may have something to do with light versus heavy oil (differential issues) or the price needed to make a profit? COS seems to fluctuate a little more with the price of oil and the near term outlook on the price of oil is somewhat lower - not higher. I hold both and have always been a little more concerned over COS then CPG - that is in terms of their diviend.


Heavy/light differentials are not a factor since Syncrude makes light sweet synthetic which actually gets a premium to light crude. The difference is that people still see CPG as a growth story which it may, or may not be, while COS is a steady income provider for decades to come, but with a high operating cost base (lower margins). COS has no sex appeal and hence little following.


----------



## gibor365

I don't really understand COS dividend policy...in last 5 years they paid different amounts from 0.15 to $1.... why?


----------



## AltaRed

gibor said:


> I don't really understand COS dividend policy...in last 5 years they paid different amounts from 0.15 to $1.... why?


Each year needs to be examined on its own merit. Partly because they were an income trust until end of 2010 and had to pay out all their non-reinvested profits in distributions. And somewhere in there they split 5 to 1 as well (end of 2008 I believe). And finally, distributions had to accommodate years of low vs high capex in their income trust years to develop new mines, or replace process trains, etc. 

If you check their investor page as a dividend paying corporation, they started at 20 cents in February 2011 and that has grown to 35 cents today.


----------



## Longwinston

AltaRed said:


> Heavy/light differentials are not a factor since Syncrude makes light sweet synthetic which actually gets a premium to light crude. The difference is that people still see CPG as a growth story which it may, or may not be, while COS is a steady income provider for decades to come, but with a high operating cost base (lower margins). COS has no sex appeal and hence little following.


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## gibor365

Longwinston said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.


Actually volume on COS is higher than on CPG.... I just think that COS really paying dividends only for couple of years, CPG much longer....so many dividend investors are stick with CPG


----------



## AltaRed

gibor said:


> Actually volume on COS is higher than on CPG.... I just think that COS really paying dividends only for couple of years, CPG much longer....so many dividend investors are stick with CPG


COS has paid distributions (pre-2011) for a long time, and dividends since conversion to a corp. It's been paying out since before I first bought it in 2002.


----------



## maxandrelax

TRP - now I can DRIP it.


----------



## Echo

Just bought shares in the following:

Agrium (AGU) - New position
Bird Construction (BDT) - New position
Cdn Natural Resources (CNQ) - New position
Emera (EMA) - New position
Liquor Stores (LIQ) - added to existing position
Potash (POT) - added to existing position
RioCan (REI) - added to existing position


----------



## gibor365

Finally was able to sell AGF Emerging market LL (not to pay load fees), instead did gambit with POT and bought 1st trenche of DEM...
btw, was considering to average down on CVX... looks cheap at P/E 9.7, P/B 1.5, Payout 33% and yield 3.37... Any opinions?


----------



## Eder

I bought more Fortis this morning...management have shown they can gobble up businesses without making a mess and the UNS Energy deal should not be any different.


----------



## Jon_Snow

For whatever neurotic reason, I've always liked to keep around 100k in cash on hand... I tend to like nice round numbers in my accounts maybe? Dunno...

Anyway, my cash position has recently exceeded 125k, so I just bought 1000 shares of CDZ... I already own a fair bit of BMO's ZDV, but looking at CDZ's holdings vs. ZDV, they are quite different at the top end. I'm thinking it provides me with a bit more diversification amongst Canadian dividend payers. CDZ's 7% yield surprises me... I remember it being much lower not too long ago. But I won't complain when it pays me $150 every month. :tongue-new:

Now at 100k cash again... only some serious buying opportunities would tempt me to severely deplete this further....


----------



## Eder

CDZ looks to me to yield less than 7% but still a nice ETF.


----------



## webber22

Never buy an etf or mutual fund towards the end of the year since they'll distribute taxable items. For example, CDZ normally distributes .06 a month, however the last one this year is .14. For the last several years it was a lot higher:
.71 last year and .80 the year before. It must of been the big capital loss from Atlantic Power.


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Jon_Snow said:


> For whatever neurotic reason, I've always liked to keep around 100k in cash on hand... I tend to like nice round numbers in my accounts maybe? Dunno...
> 
> Anyway, my cash position has recently exceeded 125k, so I just bought 1000 shares of CDZ... I already own a fair bit of BMO's ZDV, but looking at CDZ's holdings vs. ZDV, they are quite different at the top end. I'm thinking it provides me with a bit more diversification amongst Canadian dividend payers. CDZ's 7% yield surprises me... I remember it being much lower not too long ago. But I won't complain when it pays me $150 every month. :tongue-new:
> 
> Now at 100k cash again... only some serious buying opportunities would tempt me to severely deplete this further....


Where did you see 7%? I see 3.21% on iShares.ca


----------



## webber22

Ihatetaxes said:


> Where did you see 7%? I see 3.21% on iShares.ca


He's using the distribution for January 2014 which is .14 but that includes taxable items.
It's normally only .06 which is what you said around 3%


----------



## Cal

Will probably deploy some TFSA money next month, but am waiting for a pull bakc for the most part to buy.


----------



## webber22

Added to current holdings of SRV.UN . The yield is over 8% now, must be the tax gains selling since this stock has been great this year


----------



## Jon_Snow

Ok, this is why I hang around here.... so much yet to learn. 

Forum wisdom appreciated, as always.


----------



## londoncalling

I did some last minute Xmas shopping as well. Started a new position in Bird Construction (BDT.TO) and bought a micro tranche of Western Forest Products (WEF.TO).


----------



## Canadian

Did you buy Bird today or did you pick it up around its $12.20s? If it's the latter, nice quick gain! each:


----------



## londoncalling

I got in today at $12.73 just after the opening bell. I was researching the contract announcements and missed my chance to get a nice quick gain. I wish I was a little quicker with my research. :biggrin: Missed a similar ride with WEF. I originally started looking at around $1.50. Watched it run up to 52 week highs. I bought a very tiny amount just so I don't forget about it. Still giving me a decent yield. I will add to both if we get a decent correction.

Cheers


----------



## PatInTheHat

Started new positions in MET, WLP, QCOM


----------



## Dibs

Yesterday I bought some DI.UN, HR.UN in my TSFA to fill out my target REIT allocation. I also bought CNQ.


----------



## avrex

I bought a 2nd Cdn bank for my non-registered account.

Cdn Imperial bank (CM.TO) @ 89.50
joins National Bank (NA.TO) in my portfolio.


----------



## gibor365

With some new contribution into TFSA was trying to buy CSE today, but order didn't get executed


----------



## PatInTheHat

gibor said:


> With some new contribution into TFSA was trying to buy CSE today, but order didn't get executed


It's been on my shortlist, seems like a solid investment


----------



## Ihatetaxes

VWO, VEA and DEM to bring them in line with 2014 portfolio targets.


----------



## gibor365

Ihatetaxes said:


> VWO, VEA and DEM to bring them in line with 2014 portfolio targets.


Just wondering why you buy both: VWO and DEM? I was debating with which one to go and selected DEM


----------



## Ihatetaxes

gibor said:


> Just wondering why you buy both: VWO and DEM? I was debating with which one to go and selected DEM


Started buying both back in 2011. Initially VWO but then I had read some interesting things on DEM and I decided to add it rather than pick one. I hold 7% of my portfolio in each and another 7% in VEA.

Total portfolio is broken down like this:

XIU 25%
VTI 20%
GIC ladder 25%
VEA 7%
VWO 7%
DEM 7%
XRE 5%
Cash 2%
Valeant stock 2%


----------



## gibor365

Is it registered or cash account?


----------



## Ihatetaxes

gibor said:


> Is it registered or cash account?


DEM is held in our RSP accounts. The portfolio is spread out over all our accounts.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Bought some small caps for the TFSA:
LOY and CXS


----------



## Addy

AGF.B Yield is over 8 right now.


----------



## yyz

Bought BBD.B in both TFSA's this morning for a short term trade.Sure beats letting cash sit doing nothing.


----------



## humble_pie

yyz said:


> Bought BBD.B in both TFSA's this morning for a short term trade.Sure beats letting cash sit doing nothing.


lol aren't u supposed to wait until the round turn is over & you've sold for a profit before saying short term trades sure do beat cash ...


----------



## Canuck

K i just bought WEF and CSE in my TFSA...wish me luck


----------



## Beaver101

:encouragement: Wish you much luck ... but what attracted you to CSE and WEF, if I may ask?


----------



## Canuck

Beaver101 said:


> :encouragement: Wish you much luck ... but what attracted you to CSE and WEF, if I may ask?


mostly this article on CSE http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomkonrad/2013/11/15/capstone-infrastructure-the-bad-news-is-priced-in/ and analysts recommendations on WEF

and the fact that they both have a low PE ratio and have both been badly beaten up over the years

probably both a bit of a gamble..


----------



## gibor365

Canuck said:


> K i just bought WEF and CSE in my TFSA...wish me luck


Last couple of months watching CSE ...planning to open position around $3.55-60

Also, placed limit buy for GH (when yield will go above 6%)...


----------



## Nemo2

gibor said:


> Last couple of months watching CSE ...planning to open position around $3.55-60


We recently purchased a tiny amount (500 shares) @ $3.60.


----------



## Canuck

Nemo2 said:


> We recently purchased a tiny amount (500 shares) @ $3.60.



ya i just bought a tiny amount of both WEF and CSE


----------



## Canuck

gibor said:


> Last couple of months watching CSE ...planning to open position around $3.55-60
> 
> Also, placed limit buy for GH (when yield will go above 6%)...


I've owned GH for years, been a good hold for me


----------



## gibor365

Canuck said:


> I've owned GH for years, been a good hold for me


I'm eyeing it periodically for years... several times had limit buys -> never got executed ... most "slippery" stock for me 
today even when stock reached my "limit" , didn't get executed... too volume and too big spreads.... Will continue watching.... hope to buy some day with yield above 6%


----------



## maxandrelax

TGZ.to and mo RKN.to


----------



## Canadian

I bought some ENF.to today. I want to pick up some CSE.to soon and I want to buy CHE.UN if it drops below $20.


----------



## LOST

I bought some TA today. 8 3/4 quarterly dividend. Also, downside seems to be somewhat limited over last ten years and could provide some security/ capital gains. ENF is interesting as well.
Bought some MRE hoping for the rebound.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Anybody interested in BBY? Down -30% due to disappointing holiday sales. Such drops no longer are surprising.

However, a remarkable comeback in 2013, starting the year at $12+ and ending it at $40+. 

Wonder how those that may not have booked any profits feel now.


----------



## Jagas

I threw darts and hit SU, MG, JPM, RCL, CVS, GILD, QCOM, HAL and IP to varying degrees. Mostly new positions.


----------



## moose

Toronto.gal said:


> Anybody interested in BBY?


I'm shying away as I'm worried about online competitors. The trend is to go to best buy to see the product, and go online to newegg or amazon to buy it. In this contest Best Buy just has too much overhead costs to compete really. I did sign my latest cell phone contact at best buy, so I wonder what kind of commission they are pulling off of these transactions from the cell providers...

But, the argument can be made that this could lead them to become leaner and meaner in attracting customers. Offering incentives to get customers into their stores. Canadian Tire has been doing this for about a year in my area - offering almost every month a scratch card with some money off or a discount to reel in customers. 

Question is, are they prepared to start addressing the issues and making the changes needed?


----------



## GoldStone

Toronto.gal said:


> Anybody interested in BBY?


Take a look at BBBY while you are at it. each:


----------



## Ihatetaxes

moose said:


> I'm shying away as I'm worried about online competitors. The trend is to go to best buy to see the product, and go online to newegg or amazon to buy it. In this contest Best Buy just has too much overhead costs to compete really. I did sign my latest cell phone contact at best buy, so I wonder what kind of commission they are pulling off of these transactions from the cell providers...
> 
> But, the argument can be made that this could lead them to become leaner and meaner in attracting customers. Offering incentives to get customers into their stores. Canadian Tire has been doing this for about a year in my area - offering almost every month a scratch card with some money off or a discount to reel in customers.
> 
> Question is, are they prepared to start addressing the issues and making the changes needed?


moose you are addressing my behaviour for sure. I used to buy a LOT of stuff at Best Buy including all of the computers and printers for my business. The past year though I have grown frustrated with the lack of competent sales staff, low inventory for any item advertised on sale and I have been buying more and more online. I will never order again from Best Buy online as my first two experiences were a bust (including an order for a laptop and printer where I did receive the laptop but never received the printer despite the courier saying it was delivered and signed for but the name wasn't even anyone who works for my company).

I LOVE Amazon in the US. Have a Prime membership and have placed dozens or problem free orders for shipment to my house in Florida. Great service, selection, pricing, etc. Wish they had a more aggressive Canadian expansion plan.


----------



## Toronto.gal

moose said:


> 1. *The trend* is to go to best buy to see the product, and go online to newegg or amazon to buy it.
> 2. Best Buy just has too much overhead costs to *compete*/argument can be made that this could lead them to become leaner and meaner in attracting customers.
> 3. Question is, are they prepared to start *addressing the issues* and making the changes needed?


*1. *That trend known as 'showrooming', that's apparently booming, has now officially been added to dictionaries.  

My behaviour at times also; recently buying an item online, after first checking it out at Williams-Sonoma store, though I prefer to shop in person most times. I don't mind paying a fair price anywhere, but I rather be an educated than a duped customer with some of the outrageous MSRPs around. I recently purchased an item online for $125/store had it for $200 MSRP.

*2.* All that, plus many more online rivals than those mentioned, but let's not forget the importance of management also.

I had actually expected that the company would semi-disappear or go private last year, but efforts to do so did not materialize; instead, the stock surged 240% in 2013 [after a terrible 2012 mind you], making it S&P's top performer, and ahead of NFLX, so it has my attention, again! Anyway, even at today's $26, the stock is still up 100%+ from the lows of just a year ago, so not exactly in bargain territory now, and bargains are my passion, lol [I'm more into the under $10 bargains, so maybe I should be paying attention to HGG].  Dec./13 sales of BBY fell by 0.9% from Dec./12, which resulted in the share price drop of -30%, and not surprisingly, still falling today.

*3. *The preparation part is not the real question [judging by some of the 2013 measures taken]; it's whether they will succeed at what they're trying to change/improve. Anyway, time will tell! There is what's called 'Showrooming-Proof', so it will be interesting to see how they'll handle that strategy.

*{From last year} Best Buy Selects ChannelAdvisor as Strategic Partner for Marketplace Expansion*
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/best-buy-selects-channeladvisor-strategic-132000710.html


----------



## LOST

I sold my TA I bought last week for a quick $1000 profit. I then went and bought some AC.B shares.


----------



## Assetologist

Nothing. I have mostly been selling over the past year. 
The time to buy was 2009.... Or the next big panic.
Good Luck!


----------



## bflannel

Just picked up shares of DDD. Happy to take this large of a dip on a growing tech firm noted for being the most stable in their industry. Maybe it would have paid off to wait more… I've been burned waiting more than I haven't though!


----------



## SkyFall

If markets keep dropping this week im seeing good opportunities!


----------



## dogcom

I didn't want to start an entire thread so I put this little piece here.

I was watching mind games on Nat Geo channel and they asked people which three stocks you would pick and gave the symbols QEWN, BARN, TAN, AGX, MXY, CLEM. So I naturally went for AGX, TAN, MXY. It turned out that I would have been right on two of them except for TAN. TAN, CLEM and BARN tanked and the others went way up. I however was not like everyone else on TV in the experiment because everyone chose TAN, CLEM and BARN because they are like familiar words and the others just letter combinations. The TV show also figured most of us viewers at home would have made the same choices in this mind game.

I have a feeling that most on the forum would be more like me and go for the letter combinations since we are either weird or most likely just used to this when we invest.


----------



## thompsg4416

San- added a small amount yesterday to my existing small position picked up earlier in the week. Nothing special about this one. It's a company know and follow and I'm comfortable with. Solid business with a solid dividend(even with the withholding tax).


----------



## gibor365

Kmi


----------



## Uranium101

anyone buying IBM?if so, why? If not, why not?


----------



## PatInTheHat

Uranium101 said:


> anyone buying IBM?if so, why? If not, why not?


I'm certainly no expert on IBM but..

They seem to only be able to increase profit by making cuts. I hear these cuts are effecting their service and relationships with clients. Revenue is down. They don't appear to be growing. I see no catalysts for improvement. 

With so many great opportunities out there is IBM really one you need to invest in? Why are you investing in it?


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Toronto.gal said:


> *1. *That trend known as 'showrooming', that's apparently booming, has now officially been added to dictionaries.
> 
> My behaviour at times also; recently buying an item online, after first checking it out at Williams-Sonoma store, though I prefer to shop in person most times. I don't mind paying a fair price anywhere, but I rather be an educated than a duped customer with some of the outrageous MSRPs around. I recently purchased an item online for $125/store had it for $200 MSRP.
> 
> *2.* All that, plus many more online rivals than those mentioned, but let's not forget the importance of management also.
> 
> I had actually expected that the company would semi-disappear or go private last year, but efforts to do so did not materialize; instead, the stock surged 240% in 2013 [after a terrible 2012 mind you], making it S&P's top performer, and ahead of NFLX, so it has my attention, again! Anyway, even at today's $26, the stock is still up 100%+ from the lows of just a year ago, so not exactly in bargain territory now, and bargains are my passion, lol [I'm more into the under $10 bargains, so maybe I should be paying attention to HGG].  Dec./13 sales of BBY fell by 0.9% from Dec./12, which resulted in the share price drop of -30%, and not surprisingly, still falling today.
> 
> *3. *The preparation part is not the real question [judging by some of the 2013 measures taken]; it's whether they will succeed at what they're trying to change/improve. Anyway, time will tell! There is what's called 'Showrooming-Proof', so it will be interesting to see how they'll handle that strategy.
> 
> *{From last year} Best Buy Selects ChannelAdvisor as Strategic Partner for Marketplace Expansion*
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/best-buy-selects-channeladvisor-strategic-132000710.html


I agree with the showrooming. We tend to check out items in store and then buy them online. I could sort of see the writing on the wall when our local Best Buy wasn't busy at all during the holiday rush. The issue is their overhead as mentioned which affects their prices. Why buy a $25 in store when you can get the same item online for $4?


----------



## gibor365

Probably I'm wrong, but couldn't resist and added: CVX, MO, T.N and CPG


----------



## mike06

PM is getting very interesting, < 15x earnings and almost touching 5% yield


----------



## PatInTheHat

gibor said:


> Probably I'm wrong, but couldn't resist and added: CVX, MO, T.N and CPG


I also doubled down on CVX. My original cost basis is quite high unfortunately.


----------



## PatInTheHat

mike06 said:


> PM is getting very interesting, < 15x earnings and almost touching 5% yield


Yeah it's in ridiculous bargain territory. I sold half my holdings some months back and this seems like a huge win to rebuy now.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Bought more CPG. Solid dividend and potential for growth in the future


----------



## LOST

Bought some more IPL. Driving the price back up. Thinking about adding CPG. Dividend enticing . Perhaps Surge Energy. Don't know if dividend is sustainable.


----------



## james4beach

The only thing I've bought recently is physical gold (1 oz bar). I buy gold approximately once a year


----------



## Eder

I bought more Rogers today ....5% discount. They are doing the right things....cell phones/data is so passe and commoditized (not sure if that is a word) ...content is the future and Rogers as well as BCE understand this.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> I bought more Rogers today ....5% discount.


Was also tempted to buy more RCI.B even though they my 2nd biggest holding (bought more last time on VZ speculations)... still may add a little bit more if goes down more... still they increase dividends by 5.2%, have pretty reasonable P/E and payout....


----------



## blin10

gibor said:


> Was also tempted to buy more RCI.B even though they my 2nd biggest holding (bought more last time on VZ speculations)... still may add a little bit more if goes down more... still they increase dividends by 5.2%, have pretty reasonable P/E and payout....


my eye on it as well, but it needs to drop to at least mid 40's


----------



## Jon_Snow

I am as fully invested as I have ever been, and am now at my minimum levels for cash (2 years living expenses). My Baytex buy last week is likely my last major move for awhile. Holdings that DRIP will continue to do so, dividends will continue to flow in and build up my cash reserves further. There will likely be "events" that present opportunities for those who have cash ready - I intend to be one of them.


----------



## yyz

blin10 said:


> my eye on it as well, but it needs to drop to at least mid 40's


What are you talking about it's below $44 now?


----------



## Killer Z

yyz said:


> What are you talking about it's below $44 now?


I think blin10 was looking at RCI.A rather than RCI.B.


----------



## bds

Added a little bit of TCK-B on the drop today.


----------



## supperfly17

more MFC today.


----------



## al42

Added a little bit of TCK-B on the drop today. 
Yup, same here. it just hit my $25.99 order.


----------



## gibor365

Added a little more PEP on small dip, good Q results, dividend boosted by 15.4%.... don't get whay it should be 2+% down....


----------



## blin10

yyz said:


> What are you talking about it's below $44 now?


errr, what I mean 40-41 level...


----------



## indexxx

Grabbed some more DDD the other day on its big drop.


----------



## Plugging Along

LOST said:


> Bought some more IPL. Driving the price back up. Thinking about adding CPG. Dividend enticing . Perhaps Surge Energy. Don't know if dividend is sustainable.


I didn't buy CPG when it was $27. So now I decided to jump on surge. Just filled my remaining TSFA room with surge


----------



## gibor365

Added KO on pullback at $37.31


----------



## warp

Finally bought KO today as well.

I've owned PEP for a few years , always wanted to buy some KO, and so I did on the dip today.

Hoping for a dividend increase announcement any time now....which will be good.


----------



## gibor365

warp said:


> Finally bought KO today as well.
> 
> I've owned PEP for a few years , always wanted to buy some KO, and so I did on the dip today.
> 
> Hoping for a dividend increase announcement any time now....which will be good.


Similar story  had PEP for years and always wanted to add KO.... just started to add a little bit early  today averaged down...hope for nice div increase....

also, last week added some PEP on their pullback


----------



## KaeJS

Well, I couldn't resist.

I bought some BBD.B yesterday at $3.576 (I got partially filled).

Stock is a dog, but boy... what a great trading opportunity. It's almost free money.

If it goes to 3.40 (unlikely) I will add to my position, otherwise, ~$4 looks like a good exit point to me.


----------



## Canadian

Haven't bought/sold anything for a couple months. I may revisit my screener soon to see what's around.


----------



## londoncalling

Redeployed most of my RPL funds into Lloyd's bank (LYG:US) at 5.49. A play on the European recovery, increasing foreign exposure to financials and reducing a heavy exposure to CDN energy.

Cheers


----------



## marina628

Oops I did it again lol Bought 2000 shares of GRPN for $8.15 a share.I made 26k in 2013 trading this so putting it out there now I will sell at 10.60 when I can grab a 30% profit.Don't cry for me if it blows up , I will buy more lol


----------



## Assetologist

KO @ 36.95 to drip in my RRSP


----------



## bds

marina628 said:


> Oops I did it again lol Bought 2000 shares of GRPN for $8.15 a share.I made 26k in 2013 trading this so putting it out there now I will sell at 10.60 when I can grab a 30% profit.Don't cry for me if it blows up , I will buy more lol


I bought GRPN this morning at $7.90. Up 8% before lunch :nevreness:


----------



## marina628

I considered buying more but in case it goes to 5 bux I held back


----------



## somers12

*somers12*

Months ago I bought quite a few Crocodile Gold Corp Warrants (CRK-WT.TO), and a month or so ago I picked up Horizons BP Comex Silver Bull Plus ETF (HZU.TO) and Horizons Betapro S&P/Tsx Global Gld Bull (HGU.TO). As you can see I'm counting on Gold and Silver to rise. If only the U.S. would stop manipulating the market... I might have something to celebrate.:tongue-new:

Steve


----------



## Hawkdog

I wish I had of purchased some Royal Gold last year  T.RGL

anybody manage to pick some up? or know of any cheaper Royalty companies?


----------



## youngdad3

-Bought some FTS
-added small position in CUF.UN


----------



## maxandrelax

Hawkdog said:


> I wish I had of purchased some Royal Gold last year  T.RGL
> 
> anybody manage to pick some up? or know of any cheaper Royalty companies?


SSL.to?


----------



## m3s

Bought VJET, BBD.B, RCI.B, KO lately.. Also sold one of my fav holdings over the past years.. ARMH. I've never once sold that I didn't soon regret, so ARMH should go off the charts next week :tongue-new:


----------



## Eder

I've also upped my Rogers by 25%....the fact they dominated the recent spectrum auction points to where they are going long term and I like it.


----------



## Islandguy

Just picked up 800 BBD.B and 60 Suncor. Hoping to sell the Bombardier at $5 within the next year or two. If not, I'll wait and hold for longer and hope the dividend sticks around.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> I've also upped my Rogers by 25%....the fact they dominated the recent spectrum auction points to where they are going long term and I like it.


 Agree... would buy more if it won't be my 2nd biggest holding.... still may buy more if price drops...


----------



## hboy43

Hi:

Initial 1000 TCK.B. First new holding in 2 or 3 years IIRC, things don't change quickly in this portfolio. I have had had no miner since Inco years ago. 

TCK.B is currently unloved. 3.7% dividend suits my style too. I also mostly acquire foreign diversification indirectly by way of Canadian companies with large foreign bases or sales and Teck in China does this for me. Started paying attention not very long ago when price was $26 $27 range, so got lucky waiting/procrastinating. Would not be surprised to see $15 or $30 near term, that is just the nature of investing and I can't control for it.

hboy43


----------



## Eder

I like TCK.B...I got in a bit early but have traded it a bit to drop my average cost down to about $27...I think their dividend is safe and am close to pulling the trigger for more as well. They have quite a varied basket of products unlike most of the TSX 1 trick pony miners.


----------



## gardner

Eder said:


> TCK.B


I saw it's been on sale. But it seems they will have to lower -- or discontinue -- their dividend. Any news what the dividend will be?

Guessing: with an earnings of $0.40 and a payout ratio similar to their prior level, that would be $0.22 for a dividend yield in the 0.9% area.


----------



## kaleb0

youngdad3 said:


> -Bought some FTS
> -added small position in CUF.UN


I made almost the exact same transaction on almost the exact same day. We're either like-minded geniuses or like-minded fools, ha!


----------



## Eder

gardner said:


> I saw it's been on sale. But it seems they will have to lower -- or discontinue -- their dividend. Any news what the dividend will be?
> 
> Guessing: with an earnings of $0.40 and a payout ratio similar to their prior level, that would be $0.22 for a dividend yield in the 0.9% area.




Err I think you need to check their payout ratio again?


----------



## DividendLuvr

Picking up 100 more BPF.UN on the dip, as it approaches 6% dividend. Combined with my current holdings, this will allow me to DRIP a full share with each divvy.


----------



## gardner

Eder said:


> Err I think you need to check their payout ratio again?


The google data I have is:

TSX:TCK.B = Teck Resources Ltd
stk_price = 23.88
stk_div_amt = 0.45
stk_eps = 1.66
stk_pe_ratio = 14.38
annual dividend = 0.900 (0.45 x 2.0/yr)

dividend payout ratio = $0.9 / $1.66 --> 54%

Maybe my math is all wrong. If so, what have I done wrong here?


----------



## Eder

Your math is fine,it was my response that was misleading...I like to look at cash flow per share / dividend per share and I get about $4.13 cash flow/share....thats why I think the div is safe and a big reason I like Teck.


----------



## gibor365

DividendLuvr said:


> Picking up 100 more BPF.UN on the dip, as it approaches 6% dividend. Combined with my current holdings, this will allow me to DRIP a full share with each divvy.


Watching this one closely....may initiate position....


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Bought more TCK.B today. Well managed company but this stock isn't for the faint of heart


----------



## lostwords

Brought some PLI today at $1.40. Just have a hunch it will do well later.


----------



## Baingar

Looking to add CVE to my portfolio. Considerable cheap


----------



## Jon_Snow

400 eif, 200 bpf.un


----------



## gibor365

I have limit order for BPF.UN at 20.30 ... still waiting..........


----------



## liquidfinance

Jon_Snow said:


> 400 eif, 200 bpf.un


I'm tempted with EIF but not sure how I feel about the earnings potential at the minute.


----------



## Homerhomer

I continue adding to my reits, chartwell and northwest healthcare very recently.


----------



## gibor365

Homer2, what % is you REIT allocation in portfolio and what is % target?


----------



## maxandrelax

Homerhomer said:


> I continue adding to my reits, chartwell and northwest healthcare very recently.


No True North? 

Bought ATD/B Couche Tard for TFSA.


----------



## My Own Advisor

EIF is eligible dividends I recall? Seems to be dropping in price, could be a nice pickup Jon!


----------



## Homerhomer

gibor said:


> Homer2, what % is you REIT allocation in portfolio and what is % target?


I have too much in reits but continue to see value here while other sectors are expensive, currenty at about 20% with 4 reits (riocan, dundee, chartwell and northwest), would like to bring it down to 10-15% and hopefully this won't be achieved by reits going down ;-)

Max, no I don't own true north.


----------



## Jon_Snow

I went heavily into REITS in 2013 when they got hammered. Reaping some nice gains with the majority of them now... the REIT that I was most dubious about, INN.UN, is actually up around 30% since I bought it in September 2013. Market timing may not work consistently, but I managed to nail at least a temporary "bottom" with my REIT allocation.


----------



## mars

I recently purchased EFN.PR.C, decided to add some preferreds as I am heavily weighted to equities at the moment. Today I also added a reit, purchasing some shares of TN.UN at $8.

I was trying to pick up some shares of CMI when they dipped but I was too late and they went right back up. Keeping my eyes open for another dip.


----------



## birdman

Bought 500 Chemtrade (CHE.un) at 21.91 after selling 1000 at 20.86 on Feb 26th. Another great move! Yuk, I should kick myself.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Jon_Snow said:


> I went heavily into REITS in 2013 when they got hammered. Reaping some nice gains with the majority of them now... the REIT that I was most dubious about, INN.UN, is actually up around 30% since I bought it in September 2013. Market timing may not work consistently, but I managed to nail at least a temporary "bottom" with my REIT allocation.


Are you not at all concerned that rising interest rates will likely continue to weaken REITs? For the next several years i'm expecting a lot of sideways action as a best case scenario.


----------



## blin10

frase said:


> Bought 500 Chemtrade (CHE.un) at 21.91 after selling 1000 at 20.86 on Feb 26th. Another great move! Yuk, I should kick myself.


ya i did same thing lol, sold some around 19, then thought why did I do that since it's now one of the largest chemical companies in north america, and bought back at 21...


----------



## Jon_Snow

PatInTheHat said:


> Are you not at all concerned that rising interest rates will likely continue to weaken REITs? For the next several years i'm expecting a lot of sideways action as a best case scenario.


Sideways wouldn't be all bad... I'm yielding around 8% with my REIT allocation - largely held in our respective TFSA's.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Jon_Snow said:


> Sideways wouldn't be all bad... I'm yielding around 8% with my REIT allocation - largely held in our respective TFSA's.


I'm too greedy I suspect hah


----------



## Jon_Snow

I have my greedy moments too. :biggrin:

With REITS, I own them for income, plain and simple... capital appreciation is welcome, but not a top priority with them.


----------



## Synergy

Picked up some CHW for my TFSA - looks like a good long term hold if the economy continues to improve.


----------



## Nemo2

Used some of my NPI sale money to buy a few QCOR on the pullback.


----------



## Greyhound86

Synergy said:


> Picked up some CHW for my TFSA - looks like a good long term hold if the economy continues to improve.


I bought a 1/2 position of CHW also. 4x the normal volume of shares traded today.


----------



## DividendLuvr

CHW is a great buy right now. I initiated a position @ $17.24 but would buy more in a heartbeat at this price if I had some free cash on hand.


----------



## gibor365

DividendLuvr said:


> CHW is a great buy right now. I initiated a position @ $17.24 but would buy more in a heartbeat at this price if I had some free cash on hand.


If you believe that company is solid, why you don`t average down now at 14.50? btw, why is so big drop today, bad earnings?


----------



## DividendLuvr

gibor said:


> If you believe that company is solid, why you don`t average down now at 14.50? btw, why is so big drop today, bad earnings?


Nope. The results they posted (earlier this month) were solid.

I can't average down if I don't have cash on hand.


----------



## Butters

DividendLuvr said:


> Nope. The results they posted (earlier this month) were solid.
> 
> I can't average down if I don't have cash on hand.


this


----------



## hboy43

DividendLuvr said:


> I can't average down if I don't have cash on hand.


This may be strictly true, but only because you are not willing to change the situation - it is under your control. You almost certainly could sell another holding, or in the more long term arrange for a margin account if you in fact have not already. I have on many occasions borrowed funds or sold an existing position to finance what I thought was a better idea. Presumably you can to.

Having said the above, given the facts you probably still would not average down, as I would probably not average down if it were my holding. $17 -> $14 in the short term is admittedly annoying, but just the way it goes. If you were at your desired weighting at $17, you are still approximately at weighting and there really is not much scope to improve your situation. Now $17 -> $8 or $5, something like that might be interesting enough to add to the position. Would you still argue "no cash on hand", or would you make it happen somehow?

I don't point this out to be obnoxious, but rather to open your eyes to the truth of the situation so that if at some time in the future a really screaming opportunity presents itself, the above thinking does not stop you from acting. Certainly fair enough to come back with "I don't leverage and I am unwilling to sell other holdings to finance a purchase". I am merely inviting you to keep your eyes open to all the possibilities out there.

hboy43


----------



## Toronto.gal

hboy43 said:


> This may be strictly true, but only because *you are not willing to change the situation - it is under your control.* You almost certainly could sell another holding, or in the more long term arrange for a margin account if you in fact have not already. I have on many occasions borrowed funds or sold an existing position to finance what I thought was a better idea. Presumably you can to.
> 
> Having said the above, given the facts you probably still would not average down, as I would probably not average down if it were my holding. $17 -> $14 in the short term is admittedly annoying, but just the way it goes. If you were at your desired weighting at $17, you are still approximately at weighting and there really is not much scope to improve your situation. Now $17 -> $8 or $5, something like that might be interesting enough to add to the position. Would you still argue "no cash on hand", or would you make it happen somehow?
> 
> I don't point this out to be obnoxious, but rather to open your eyes to the truth of the situation so that if at some time in the future a really screaming opportunity presents itself, the above thinking does not stop you from acting. Certainly fair enough to come back with "I don't leverage and I am unwilling to sell other holdings to finance a purchase". I am merely inviting you to keep your eyes open to all the possibilities out there.
> 
> hboy43


So true, that this post deserved to be quoted in full!

That's where calculation & psychology come into play!

A recent example of mine: sold a stock within my TFSA in order to buy another. Made roughly 30% on the sold stock [after holding for 10 months], to buy one that had dropped around 40% in 4 months. I had initially planned to sell at 50%, not 30%, but I figured that given the significant drop of the latter, that the newly bought stock would give me twice the 20% I had given up, and much sooner. Since those transactions a little over a month ago, the sold stock is up 3%/the bought stock is up 15%.

Needless to say, sometimes the switches don't work as nice, but more often than not, they do when buying low enough. Ofc there is more involved in the decisions than mere prices, so the trick is knowing what is a good opportunity, and when is the right time to take advantage of such.

I do use my TFSA to do mostly swing trades, and not for long-term investments, at least not yet, so I often have to sell if a good opportunity arises when I don't have cash/or not enough available within that account.


----------



## gibor365

PatInTheHat said:


> Are you not at all concerned that rising interest rates will likely continue to weaken REITs? For the next several years i'm expecting a lot of sideways action as a best case scenario.


Interest rates will raise if economics will significantly improve , if economic improves -> REITs will have better profit and dividend will be more sustainable and can be increased, thus getting 6% sutainable yield + DRIPping shares with 3-5% discount ,-- not too bad


----------



## liquidfinance

Dipped my toes into TNT.UN


----------



## Eder

Buying more RCI-B ...wasn't going to add but the price is too attractive...I am seriously overweight the telcos now but the future is in jamming bloated content thru wireless pipelines at blazing speeds...


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Buying more RCI-B ...wasn't going to add but the price is too attractive...I am seriously overweight the telcos now but the future is in jamming bloated content thru wireless pipelines at blazing speeds...


Eder. looks like on CMF only 2 of us like RCI.B


----------



## DividendLuvr

hboy43 said:


> This may be strictly true, but only because you are not willing to change the situation - it is under your control. You almost certainly could sell another holding, or in the more long term arrange for a margin account if you in fact have not already. I have on many occasions borrowed funds or sold an existing position to finance what I thought was a better idea. Presumably you can to.
> 
> Having said the above, given the facts you probably still would not average down, as I would probably not average down if it were my holding. $17 -> $14 in the short term is admittedly annoying, but just the way it goes. If you were at your desired weighting at $17, you are still approximately at weighting and there really is not much scope to improve your situation. Now $17 -> $8 or $5, something like that might be interesting enough to add to the position. Would you still argue "no cash on hand", or would you make it happen somehow?
> 
> I don't point this out to be obnoxious, but rather to open your eyes to the truth of the situation so that if at some time in the future a really screaming opportunity presents itself, the above thinking does not stop you from acting. Certainly fair enough to come back with "I don't leverage and I am unwilling to sell other holdings to finance a purchase". I am merely inviting you to keep your eyes open to all the possibilities out there.
> 
> hboy43


Thanks for your comments - I appreciate your thoughts and the intention behind them.

To clarify: I don't use leverage to invest - it's not part of my investment philosophy - and feel I am appropriately weighted in this holding, so don't wish to sell anything to finance the move. Yes, it is a choice. It is, of course, always a choice, and it's good to remind ourselves of that. My original comment did not dispute that fact; I simply did not provide context for my decision.


----------



## Killer Z

gibor said:


> Eder. looks like on CMF only 2 of us like RCI.B


I like RCI.B too gibor. I do not own any presently, but I have been watching it for a few weeks now. Will buy closer to $40.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Killer Z said:


> I like RCI.B too gibor. I do not own any presently, but I have been watching it for a few weeks now. Will buy closer to $40.


RCI is also my favorite of the canadian telcos but presently it's not a sector I want exposure to. Below $40 would however pique my interest as well.


----------



## Toronto.gal

DividendLuvr said:


> Yes, it is a choice. *It is, of course, always a choice*, and it's good to remind ourselves of that.


It's not just a question of choice, but knowing that one has many choices at times. 

As obvious as that may be to you, there are many investors [even some experienced ones], that are not aware of the control they truly have, and why changeable and even correctable mistakes are left unchanged, and often for long periods of time even, and precisely because some investors are simply not aware of the many options that are out there, which is evidenced through some of the questions posed here.

There are some investors here with decades of experience & less, who generously share their experience, knowledge & time, making this forum helpful, informative & thought-provoking for all. I have learned from answers to questions that I would have never even asked thinking that I knew the answers, only to realize that I had been wrong. Sometimes there is a wealth of information in even the most basic of answers.

I'm a Dividend [reinvestment] Luvr also!


----------



## Eclectic12

Toronto.gal said:


> It's not just a question of choice, but knowing that one has many choices at times.
> 
> As obvious as that may be to you, there are many investors [even some experienced ones], that are not aware of the control they truly have, and why changeable and even correctable mistakes are left unchanged, and often for long periods of time even, and precisely because some investors are simply not aware of the many options that are out there, which is evidenced through some of the questions posed here...


Or simply taking the time to remind oneself that there are choices instead of sticking to the first reaction and accepting it.

Case in point - I could have stuck to the initial reaction that I didn't have money for a TFSA contribution in a particular year. Asking myself what other options resulted in contributing to the TFSA, a stock that was temporarily down. This gave the standard benefit of making it tax free going forward and a double bonus of paying a nominal capital gain.


Cheers


----------



## Longwinston

I am waiting for a transfer to iTrade to go through to get a full position in BIP.UN, of course, while I am waiting for the funds, the stock price has gone on a tear upwards :/
Will probably limit order my way in when the funds arrive.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Eclectic12 said:


> taking the time to remind oneself that *there are choices instead of sticking to the first reaction and accepting it.*


Exactly! 

My case in point had been that I had no contribution room left in the TFSA to make a purchase that I knew was a great opportunity, nor did I have much cash just sitting in the acct. at that particular time. As I'm normally disciplined with exit strategies, I had nothing to sell according to this discipline, but I made the decision to sell earlier in order to access that opportunity that had not presented itself in a couple of years, so like you said, if you stick to your 1st reaction because it's what you want [after having studied all your options], is one thing, but accepting it for not having reminded yourself of other choices, that's where you get burned, miss opportunities, etc.


----------



## gibor365

Last couple of days I had limit buys order for CHW and GH, GH executed today, CHW - not


----------



## thompsg4416

Toronto.gal said:


> Exactly!
> 
> My case in point had been that I had no contribution room left in the TFSA to make a purchase that I knew was a great opportunity, nor did I have much cash just sitting in the acct. at that particular time. As I'm normally disciplined with exit strategies, I had nothing to sell according to this discipline, but I made the decision to sell earlier in order to access that opportunity that had not presented itself in a couple of years, so like you said, if you stick to your 1st reaction because it's what you want [after having studied all your options], is one thing, but accepting it for not having reminded yourself of other choices, that's where you get burned, miss opportunities, etc.



Good point - I'm often on the flip side of that coin. I need to stick to my exit strategies a bit more then I do. I don't seem to ever have enough cash to purchase all the equities I want to purchase.


----------



## liquidfinance

gibor said:


> Last couple of days I had limit buys order for CHW and GH, GH executed today, CHW - not


I would like to see GH pull back a little more. I had to sell some a while back but would like to get back into it.


----------



## ashin1

I've been looking at inter pipeline for a couple weeks now, any thoughts?


----------



## londoncalling

I've held IPL for years. Only regret was trimming my position a couple years ago.

Picked up some Capstone Infrastructure CSE @ 3.97. Got a few more orders to buy in place.

cheers


----------



## lostwords

Took a gamble and picked up bud


----------



## marina628

Bought some CAPE yesterday


----------



## marina628

ashin1 said:


> I've been looking at inter pipeline for a couple weeks now, any thoughts?


Bought it first in 2012 when i seen Argo's 5 pack thread and added it 3-4 times since for long term hold.


----------



## GoldStone

marina628 said:


> Bought some CAPE yesterday


What's CAPE?

NYSEARCA:CAPE is the only match I get. Barclays ETN Schiller CAPE, an exchange traded note. Is it what you bought??


----------



## marina628

CAMP sorry !


----------



## Eder

This week I added Wajax and Rocky Mountain Dealerships to replace my Northwest Healthcare trust mistake.


----------



## Nemo2

Nemo2 said:


> Used some of my NPI sale money to buy a few QCOR on the pullback.


Wow.....we already had a few gains with QCOR, but it was up over 21% (so far) today! Right now it's at $81.68.....we paid $60.20......should have bought more.


----------



## Addy

Just purchased TWEED MARIJUANA INC. TWD:TSX. Hopefully I didn't miss the boat already on this.


----------



## dogcom

My opinion is this stock looks HIGH. One may think I joke but someone was smoking putting up nearly 40 percent today.


----------



## Addy

dogcom said:


> My opinion is this stock looks HIGH. One may think I joke but someone was smoking putting up nearly 40 percent today.


Wow, up 7.6% for me in one day. I have a feeling it's an initial rise due to the weird excitement around the stock, and that excitement may not last, but time will tell. Hopefully I can ride the wave for a bit then sell.


----------



## rikk

Addy said:


> Wow, up 7.6% for me in one day. I have a feeling it's an initial rise due to the weird excitement around the stock, and that excitement may not last, but time will tell. Hopefully I can ride the wave for a bit then sell.


I couldn't resist, bought Monday morning, sold before the end of the day. What puzzles me is the IPO at $0.89 versus the $5.10 or so high (how appropriate) on Friday. Was that an error in valuation does anyone suppose ... or, given the valuation, I expected it to settle maybe around $2.80 or so tops by now.


----------



## humble_pie

this is a fun thread to read, sometimes i wonder why folks are still buying so crazy.

among others, the esteemed Bank Credit Analyst is bearish, not only on canada but on brazil banks & china:

http://blog.bcaresearch.com/berezin-gives-even-odds-on-recession-in-canada


finance journo Peter Hadekel reports in the montreal Gazette:

_A slowdown is on the way and there’s a 50-50 chance of recession in Canada by the middle of next year, argues [Peter] Berezin, managing editor of the monthly newsletter The Bank Credit Analyst.
Growth is likely to falter as the housing bubble deflates and as investment spending slows, especially in the natural resource sector.
If that happens, the Bank of Canada would have limited recourse to stimulate the economy with easier monetary policy since interest rates are already near historic lows.
In these circumstances, the Canadian dollar is likely to weaken during the next year while Canadian stocks are likely to underperform.
Canada, he says, shares many of the same characteristics as other medium-sized resource economies such as Australia and Norway. All three have overvalued housing markets, high levels of household debt and overvalued currencies._​


----------



## Edgar

Maybe the time to start buying low-cost retailers then


----------



## Eder

Warren Buffet admits he has no clue what markets will do in any two year time horizon...it is amusing that most broke *** analysts feel that they have that prescience haha


----------



## Pluto

Eder said:


> Warren Buffet admits he has no clue what markets will do in any two year time horizon...it is amusing that most broke *** analysts feel that they have that prescience haha


He does, however, assess value, and future returns of stocks, which is a kind of prediction. When he says he has no clue what the markets will do in two years, he isn't saying that the future returns on stocks is always the same. The future returns on stocks changes depending on current value.


----------



## Islenska

Have to second what humble is saying, the S&P, TSX are right up there

just not the best time to be buying-------yes I know , market timing!


----------



## humble_pie

Eder said:


> Warren Buffet admits he has no clue what markets will do in any two year time horizon...it is amusing that most broke *** analysts feel that they have that prescience haha



you think peter berezin is a broke *** analyst?

my goodness. Berezin holds a doctorate in economics, his career path is distinguished.

the Bank Credit Analyst is one of the most venerable economic consulting services in the world. I'm always very happy to hear their points of view. No one has to agree. But BCA is a bellwether.

puzzled why an onlooker would break out into scoffing & jeering over a cogent, well-summarized point of view


_*Peter Berezin, Chief Strategist*

Peter Berezin joined BCA Research in 2010 as a Chief Strategist and member of the BCA research team. 
Prior to joining BCA, Peter worked for three years as a Senior Global Economist and Market Strategist with Goldman Sachs in New York.
Previously in his career, Peter spent seven years with the International Monetary Fund, where he was involved in program negotiations and surveillance in a variety of countries with a special focus on bank restructuring in Asia. He was also a member of the IMF’s Research Department, where he contributed to the Fund’s flagship publication, the World Economic Outlook.
Peter has extensive experience in analyzing global economic and financial market trends and is widely quoted in the financial media.
He has a Bachelor of Arts (Economics) from McMaster University, a Master of Science (Economics) from the London School of Economics, and a PhD in Economics from the University of Toronto.
_


----------



## gibor365

humble_pie said:


> you think peter berezin is a broke *** analyst?


As per his name, I think that he is Russian spy 

from wikipedia: _Berezin is a Russian surname which can refer to:......_


----------



## Eder

I do believe I qualified my generalization as "most" broke *** feel they have prescience. I think I should have said "all". Perhaps Peter has rare insight that precludes throwing darts...and I enjoy reading various "insights", but the fact is that if I had prescience I would be rich beyond dreams, not shlepping soda stream on CNBC once a quarter.

I respect anyone that has skin in this game...the play by play boys not so much,(I don't know Peter and dont necessarily include him in this rant)


----------



## kaleb0

I tried my hand at "day trading" with TWD on Tuesday. Bought it and sold it 4 times (8 transactions) in batches of 1500-2000 shares (ie. $6500-$7400) and sold at a spread of 2-6 cents higher than the purchase price, repeating as it dipped and peaked. Ended up making ~$200 in an hour. Not bad. At the same time though, this was very high risk considering I was putting 6-7 thousand on the line for little nibbles of $50-$80 profit and no guarantees that it wouldn't tank. Given my lack of experience doing anything like this, I admit it was pure gambling.

Went to do the same thing yesterday morning but sadly TDW had an error affecting the ability for anyone to place buy orders for TWD. Maybe it was a sign that I should avoid getting hooked on intra-day trades. heheh.

Anyone who got in on this super early with a decent sized position must be sitting pretty.


----------



## Addy

kaleb0 said:


> Anyone who got in on this super early with a decent sized position must be sitting pretty.


I agree, hindsight I wish I had acted on it earlier, I got in late, still made a bit but really only a pittance in comparison to what I could have.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Bought 
RF 10.33
CTRX 38.15
LOY 0.62


----------



## PatInTheHat

Also started a position in WETF at 11.25 (missed the lows of the day sadly) This is a fairly risky position and is down around 40% from it's highs 3 months ago. It seems to move exponentially in line with US financials and emerging markets. Currently it is incredibly oversold. It will continue to fall if the market continues to correct but the inverse has huge upside.


----------



## bettyboop

I started a position in KO, I could never make up my mind which was better KO or PEP so I've never owned either. I bought it yesterday before the earnings report which everyone says not to do but, I am up today. This is a long term hold, I doubt if I will ever sell it.


----------



## Josh

bettyboop said:


> I started a position in KO, I could never make up my mind which was better KO or PEP so I've never owned either. I bought it yesterday before the earnings report which everyone says not to do but, I am up today. This is a long term hold, I doubt if I will ever sell it.


Good buy. I'm in the same boat. I have been watching PEP and KO for a long time but have yet to pull the trigger. I'm more leaning on the PEP side lately....


----------



## novel

Novice here. What am I buying? Nothing, unfortunately. I'm sitting on cash because I'm already fairly allocated to financials, energy, and REITs in Canada. I'd like to diversify into more US equities but the weak looney makes me apprehensive about converting my dollars.


----------



## gibor365

Josh said:


> Good buy. I'm in the same boat. I have been watching PEP and KO for a long time but have yet to pull the trigger. I'm more leaning on the PEP side lately....


I also didn`t know what was better, so last year bought PEP amd this year KO.... both holdings are for ..... my grandchildren  (together with JNJ, PG, MCD, KMB etc etc)


----------



## Jacq

I bought some ZWH (BMO US dividend payer covered call ETF) last week and am buying some more this week. 6.25% dividend yield, monthly payer, good exposure to variety of US companies (AT&T, Eli Lilly, PG&E - almost all up nicely YTD). This is to cover expenses for the next 12 months as I'm taking the rest of the year off (contract) work in a couple of weeks. Wanted something fairly stable that paid a decent yield or better than the 1% in my savings account and am not a fan of bonds right now. Sold the PIC.A (now at 11.87% dividend yield) I had that served the same purpose last year. Even got a nice little gain off of that one not counting the divvys.

Am somewhat considering buying JNUG after the major drop today. Maybe wait a day or two and see how it plays out.


----------



## gibor365

Jacq said:


> I bought some ZWH (BMO US dividend payer covered call ETF)


I was buying similar ETF, ZWB, HEX ... when they just got release couple of years ago.... I got very dissappointed with them and sold everything, buying individual stocks.... yes , at the beginning yield was nice, but it was going down and down....take for example ZWB , they started with 0.129 and now i`s just 0.068 - but all Canadian banks (holdings) increased their dividends many times! Never gonna buy any covered calls ETF


----------



## Jacq

Thanks gibor! What would you suggest to buy / replace it with - given what I'm looking for? I do want some exposure to US dividend paying, blue chip companies but without the withholding tax. The only direct US dividend paying company I own in my taxable account right now is Seadrill and I just picked that up a couple of weeks ago.
Thanks again for your help!
Oh, I should mention that this investment is less than 2% of my whole portfolio and I have a tendency towards value investing but sometimes I have to wait for things to turn around - hence the desire for something stable that I can just liquidate throughout the year. Previous unemployed months (been doing primarily contract work for almost 10 years), I just held cash or utilities.


----------



## gibor365

I'd suggest to buy on pullback companies that increased dividends for consecitive 50+ years, as examples JNJ , PG... also other dividend aristocrats (check on www.dripinvesting.org), for example CVX or XOM is pretty cheap right now... others like: ABBV, COP, PEP, KO, MCD, KMB, APD etc.


----------



## Sherlock

I just bought GRPN.


----------



## gardner

I bought some TCK.B and some PFF today.


----------



## PatInTheHat

gibor said:


> I'd suggest to buy on pullback companies that increased dividends for consecitive 50+ years, as examples JNJ , PG... also other dividend aristocrats (check on www.dripinvesting.org), for example CVX or XOM is pretty cheap right now... others like: ABBV, COP, PEP, KO, MCD, KMB, APD etc.


CVX/XOM seem to be in a nice momentum play right now, possibly following the huge run in CAD energy stocks? Really nice discount on ABBV but it carries higher risks.


----------



## bmoney

I initiated a small position in MFC today as a trade, and was feeling pretty good about. Until, GOOG and IBM reported earnings. Hopefully they didn't spoil the rally :frown:


----------



## Jacq

Looking at some Yamana - YRI. Hit 52W lows today.


----------



## Edgar

So, Im not sure how many people follow the Tech world, but right now, the biggest technology advancement is graphene, which is expected to be used in EVERYTHING since it is highly conductive, flexible, stronger than steel, thinner than hair, and apparently farts magical rainbow coloured unicorns (that's how great the tech world is making it seem right now). With that said, I know that TONNES of research is going into it right now as it is expected to make a lot of tech development significantly cheaper (I think Samsung is one of the companies leading the charge). 

Do you think this is a good opportunity to buy before further development comes out and is anyone aware of exploration companies that arent venture with a specialization in graphite?

Thoughts?


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Teck is still low (in my opinion). They just announced 600 layoffs


----------



## bettyboop

I was hoping TRP would drop more today but it didn't so I bought SDRL instead, no withholding and a nice dividend.


----------



## londoncalling

SDRL has a dividend nearing 12%. Haven't looked further but how is that sustainable?


----------



## Butters

This guy explains why its an extremely safe dividend...
http://wealthyretirement.com/nyse-sdrl-six-reasons-11-1-yield-a-rated/

that guy quoted Royal bank as a B rated...

There's another high yield too with A rating..
http://wealthyretirement.com/nasdaq-psec-another-a-rated-double-digit-yield/

I don't own either, not going to venture into US just yet!


----------



## bettyboop

I checked PE, ROE and dividend growth and payout. They just raised the dividend say they are committed to maintaining it. I read a few articles on Seeking Alpha and most are positive on it. It seems they have lots of contracts and a backlog, so we'll see May 14 when earnings come out. 

Plus, I had extra US cash in my account after buying KO last week with the $ from selling AMT the week before.


----------



## Islenska

Breaking my own rules not to buy in an up market but can't resist Great West Life~~~$30, off a bit currently

Pays 4%-----it's a sock away stock!


----------



## PatInTheHat

Topped up my WLP at 94.17. This guy seems to follow RSI so closely it makes for easy trades.

More LOY at 0.61 which is now my largest position. Earnings next tuesday.


----------



## Moneytoo

SheaButters said:


> There's another high yield too with A rating..
> http://wealthyretirement.com/nasdaq-psec-another-a-rated-double-digit-yield/
> 
> I don't own either, not going to venture into US just yet!


Thank you for the link! PSEC was also praised on SeekingAlpha, so bought 833 shares @ 10.98 per share today, with about 6 USD left over from the "gambited" amount. Our first stock purchase!


----------



## peterk

Sold half my shares of Sherrit (S.TO) and bought Goldcorp with the proceeds.


----------



## Time4earlyretirement

Moneytoo said:


> Thank you for the link! PSEC was also praised on SeekingAlpha, so bought 833 shares @ 10.98 per share today, with about 6 USD left over from the "gambited" amount. Our first stock purchase!


Interesting company. Rolling option collars on it looks relatively cheap too for a 7.5-12.5$ band. Something I'll look into for a small proportion of my parents retirement portfolio.


----------



## rossco12

marina628 said:


> Bought some CAPE yesterday


Yeouch


----------



## Moneytoo

Time4earlyretirement said:


> Rolling option collars on it looks relatively cheap too for a 7.5-12.5$ band.


Re-read like 5 times, had to google lol: http://www.optionsxpress.com/free_education/strategies/collar.aspx

It fell a bit today - wasn't sure if we can cancel yesterday order (as it has 3 business days to settle) and re-purchase... will try to find out over the weekend - in case it falls some more on Monday


----------



## Canadian

Picked up some COS this morning on the dip for $22.77.


----------



## mars

I decided to open a small position in CUS today. Picked it up when it dropped to $4.95. I had put in a stink bid for a position in SDRL but it didn't get filled, no big loss, I will try again and you never know when it might bite.


----------



## the_apprentice

Doubled up my holding in Dundee REIT just before the market closed.


----------



## rossco12

I regret selling a portion of my dundee international last month, it's been on a tear lately.


----------



## martinv

More BNS @ 65.55. On the other hand, I have watched one of my stocks go from $9.00 (my cost) to delisting on the TSX! Investing is hard sometimes.


----------



## Nemo2

Bought back (at a lower price) the QCOR we sold for a 34% profit on April 07.


----------



## Moneytoo

Bought some shares of iShares Gold Trust (IGT) and Corporate Bonds (CBO) ETFs this morning (about 7.5% of total joint portfolio each) - as the stocks that we want to buy keep rising...


----------



## mars

I picked up some GMA today. This is a bit more of a risky play but they recently had a private placement and I bought in at a cent below the private placement price. There is a good chance of upside and the PP could be a good floor, time will tell.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Doubled my position in ARCP yesterday at 12.64. I am somewhat dumb founded how this stock is performing so poorly but with fantastic results, a strong yield, lots of insider buying I can only suspect mr market will come around eventually.


----------



## A320

PatInTheHat said:


> Doubled my position in ARCP yesterday at 12.64. I am somewhat dumb founded how this stock is performing so poorly but with fantastic results, a strong yield, lots of insider buying I can only suspect mr market will come around eventually.


Looked them up and skimmed some recent news. Looks like there were false claims to merger talks with 'NorthStar', or were they?!


----------



## protomok

Picked up Panera Bread (PNRA) on a nice dip. Previously owned THI but I see PNRA growing quite nicely over the next couple years and it's one of the few stocks that's IMO overly beaten up right now.


----------



## beans

More ENB for a swing on earnings, SGY for a hold


----------



## kaleb0

Finally started a position in CFN.TO today after watching it take a pounding yesterday.


----------



## Time4earlyretirement

Started small position in HNL @ 7.99, might average down if the chance comes.


----------



## marina628

Playing Let Em Ride on GRPN today , won't disclose the amount as i don't want to upset anyone lol


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ What's a drop of -22% these days?  

Can u just disclose the exit strategy?


----------



## marina628

well as you know I have made quite a bit on this stock in past couple years but have bought some at 7 and 8 bux lately.I bought enough that if I hit $7.35 i recover my losses plus my desired ROI.


----------



## marina628

I bought in RSP and non registered today so may have a big write off this year lol.


----------



## Toronto.gal

marina628 said:


> well as you know I have made quite a bit on this stock in past couple years.....


This is your specialty; you've proved it time and time again. each:


----------



## marina628

Well T.GAL my interest in the gaming sector is why I hit some lucky ones in 2012/2013 but have sold ALL of these now and booked profits.Got out of ZNGA at right time too but I am still holding on to PRKR even though i have doubled my money ,call it a itchy left hand but got a feeling it could go much higher.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Bought a half position on AVO.TO yesterday at 20.90. Very interesting development with the CFO leaving the day before earnings causing the stock to plummet. The earnings came out with amazing results but investors are skittish and the day has been incredibly volatile. CEO is on BBN today after close which should hopefully clear things up. I suspect long term this is going back to over $30 baring some kind of book cooking or other illegal event.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Been toying around with the idea of buying some Surge Energy(SGY) for a while now. Peter Hodson just named it one of his top picks today on BNN and that was enough for me to pull the trigger - sustainable 7% dividend is right up my alley.


----------



## JordoR

Also purchased a small position in AVO @ 20.7 this morning.


----------



## al42

Jon_Snow said:


> Been toying around with the idea of buying some Surge Energy(SGY) for a while now. Peter Hodson just named it one of his top picks today on BNN and that was enough for me to pull the trigger - sustainable 7% dividend is right up my alley.


Not a good day to be buying in the oil patch today!! I do hold allot of Surge and also a fair amount of Longview (LNV) which will be converted
to SGY after the vote in June sometime @ .975 per SGY share. I'm holding on to see what happens after the conversion then probably lighten 
my SGY load as with both becoming one it will be a heavy load for 1 company to hold.


----------



## bds

I picked up a bunch more GRPN this morning. Averaged down to $6.25


----------



## PatInTheHat

JordoR said:


> Also purchased a small position in AVO @ 20.7 this morning.


Now full position at $20.4. This seems like a steal, im amazed and confused with what is happening. Praying the books aren't cooked because this is going to be an easy 50%


----------



## moose

PatInTheHat said:


> Now full position at $20.4. This seems like a steal, im amazed and confused with what is happening. Praying the books aren't cooked because this is going to be an easy 50%


Are you not afraid that they are still slightly overvalued? The numbers from the latest report looked good, but you figure the growth can continue?


----------



## PatInTheHat

moose said:


> Are you not afraid that they are still slightly overvalued? The numbers from the latest report looked good, but you figure the growth can continue?


They appear to be well ahead of their targeted growth. If they hit that by 2015 as planned, I suspect the stock will more then double from here. DYOD im still learning.

EDIT: Not working out so far. Should have support around $18-18.50. After that were down in the 15s which would be surprising but is were I would double my position if it gets that low.


----------



## the_apprentice

Added a small amount to my small holding of Wajax.


----------



## Killer Z

Added some more WCP today at $13.86.


----------



## mars

I also added a small position in AVO yesterday. I thought I missed out on Wednesday when it dropped but then it popped then dropped on Thursday so I got in. In the long run I believe the outlook for the company is good. Over the past couple of weeks I started a position in SDRL and today I picked up some PBH. These last two are decent dividend payers and I like the industry for both companies.


----------



## londoncalling

Jon_Snow said:


> Been toying around with the idea of buying some Surge Energy(SGY) for a while now. Peter Hodson just named it one of his top picks today on BNN and that was enough for me to pull the trigger - sustainable 7% dividend is right up my alley.


added to my position in LNV today. Probably pare back after the dust settles in June. cheers


----------



## PatInTheHat

Killer Z said:


> Added some more WCP today at $13.86.


I have some concerns there will be a further correction in the energy sector but can't blame you for picking up shares as this is the most ground it's given up in what seems forever. WCP been on my watch list for months now and straight to the moon stocks are hard to get into.


----------



## Canadian

Picked up some NIF.UN and CSE. Cash levels are low now so I'll spend the next while saving up while I scout out my next purchase.


----------



## Jets99

At the moment my preferred "purchases" are...

Steinbach Credit Union - Regular Savings - 1.90%


----------



## doctrine

Nice buys Canadian. CSE just reported great Q1 results and are still trading at 70 cents on the dollar.


----------



## Canadian

Thanks, doctrine - your blog actually led me to check out NIF.UN - I picked that one up for slightly less than BV as well


----------



## Jon_Snow

Couldn't help but pick up some TBE on it's 20% drop today.


----------



## Islenska

Also bought TBE at $1.80, hopefully way oversold

Dividend at todays rate is to be maintained for this year


----------



## Butters

Islenska said:


> Also bought TBE at $1.80, hopefully way oversold
> 
> Dividend at todays rate is to be maintained for this year


1.6 cent dividend per month ... seems tempting
over 10%


----------



## gibor365

Canadian said:


> Thanks, doctrine - your blog actually led me to check out NIF.UN - I picked that one up for slightly less than BV as well


bad quarter and NIF sharply down


----------



## PatInTheHat

Added a bit more to my WETF position. It's getting absolutely slammed and resistance is broken which makes it hard to figure a bottom. Also took a small flyer on FEYE today at $26, I could see this potentially going to $20 which is where i would add a more full position if it somehow got that low.


----------



## Canadian

gibor said:


> bad quarter and NIF sharply down


Yeah, I'm not too worried though. Revenue is up and 30% of the decrease of earnings from Q1 2013 to 2014 is from non-cash items - I'm optimistic about the next few quarters, especially when the processing facility project is complete. I attribute a lot of today's drop (which I don't find too large) to just a bad day on the overall market.

Edit: BV per share also increased by 4 cents. I think investors will have to be patient to see any significant movement (growth, hopefully), but I'm happy to collect the dividend while I wait.


----------



## PatInTheHat

Full position in WMGI at 28.65. Will over weight if it touches 27.


----------



## gibor365

_I'm optimistic about the next few quarters_ me 2


----------



## PatInTheHat

Just posted on the sell side that I excited HOS at $42.04. I was worried about a re-trace on HOS but today it crushed it's resistance at $42 and continued higher. I re-entered my position at $42.88
Also started a 1/2 position on ASG.V at 2.9 for the TFSA. A somewhat risky position given how the stock has performed lately but there is tremendous upside and I will look to make it a full position around $2.


----------



## indexxx

Bought a little YELP today and also added to my long-term holdings in EGHT.


----------



## PatInTheHat

indexxx said:


> Bought a little YELP today and also added to my long-term holdings in EGHT.


Been looking hard at YELP. I'm hoping for a bit lower yet but I think this is an excellent pickup.


----------



## warp

Jon_Snow said:


> Couldn't help but pick up some TBE on it's 20% drop today.



JON:

Care to say why you think TBE dropped 20% today?....
and say why you think this drop was overdone?


----------



## gibor365

warp said:


> JON:
> 
> Care to say why you think TBE dropped 20% today?....
> and say why you think this drop was overdone?


I also would like to know  I assumed that they cut dividends when saw such a drop, but , no, they announce same dividend....is it only because "Twin Butte Energy announces election of directors"?


----------



## Jon_Snow

warp said:


> JON:
> 
> Care to say why you think TBE dropped 20% today?....
> and say why you think this drop was overdone?


I have had a lot of luck buying good companies after they have been hammered in such a way. Not saying that TBE is in the same company as a BCE, POT, or CPG... But I think it will recover over time - it may take a while but I will collect the dividend in the meantime. There is some risk here, but I'm willing to take it.


----------



## indexxx

PatInTheHat said:


> Been looking hard at YELP. I'm hoping for a bit lower yet but I think this is an excellent pickup.


I wanted to start scaling in so this was as good a place as any- can't ever grab the very bottom so I'm fine with this price- if it drops I'll buy more, if it goes up I made the right call for now.


----------



## Cal

Been wanting to add some EMA, REI.UN to balance the portfolio a bit, but prices too high now. Hoping for a pull back.


----------



## lostwords

Jon_Snow said:


> I have had a lot of luck buying good companies after they have been hammered in such a way. Not saying that TBE is in the same company as a BCE, POT, or CPG... But I think it will recover over time - it may take a while but I will collect the dividend in the meantime. There is some risk here, but I'm willing to take it.


Same here. I've been looking at them for a while now and decided to buy some at 1.79. I will see if they cut the div but they keeping it the sane level for May.


----------



## Moneytoo

Bought some AT&T at $36 and First Solar at $60 (both were selling for less in the morning while I was sleeping, but not low enough for the limit orders to go through, so upped the limits a bit to meet them half way )


----------



## PatInTheHat

Started positions in DKS 43.81 and ELY at 7.54. Holding for the summer.


----------



## Jesse

I added 200 KMP to the RRSP today, like the div, they're off their highs but up from the lows and were recently upgraded by Goldman. Still have quite a bit of cash ready to deploy if the time comes.


----------



## PatInTheHat

I wanted to remain cash heavy for a while but the indicators I use are presenting many excellent opportunities. Some tight stops in place however.
WYNN: $208.6 
YELP: $59.58
FEIC: $79.72 
EFN.TO: $13.82
FLEX: $9.92


----------



## gibor365

_Oh I just googled - it's Noble Group which is ADR, and I have Noble Corp. (NE-N), and it looks like a regular stock... _ I checked too and NE-N is a PLC stock trading in London, so it's British ADR in HQ also in London.... so, if there is no treaty between Canada and GB, you gonna pay tax (I've read that there is a treaty USA and GB...not sure about Canada)


----------



## Moneytoo

gibor said:


> NE-N is a PLC stock trading in London, so it's British ADR in HQ also in London.... so, if there is no treaty between Canada and GB, you gonna pay tax (I've read that there is a treaty USA and GB...not sure about Canada)


Thank you for pointing this out! I read a few articles about NE on SeekingAlpha, and it was an impulse purchase when it dipped a bit (had some leftover USD after buying Starbucks with Norbert's gambit ) Couldn't easily find if there's a treaty between Canada and GB (I'd assume there should be), but found this:

UK listed ADRs have NO withholding taxes and they’ve got some phenomenal dividend payers. 
Read more at http://www.milliondollarjourney.com...ositary-receipts-adrs.htm#wrSt5P5mLOsmrGm2.99

So we should be fine, if not - oh well, lesson learned, next time will know better ) Thanks again!


----------



## gibor365

Moneytoo said:


> So we should be fine, if not - oh well, lesson learned, next time will know better ) Thanks again!


No problem  Just never buy LP (like KMB) or you will be paying close to 40% in taxes


----------



## Moneytoo

gibor said:


> No problem  Just never buy LP (like KMB) or you will be paying close to 40% in taxes


Thanks for the warning! Didnt know about the taxes (and wouldnt know that Kimberly Clark is LP - not clear from its name!) Looking for one more US dividend stock to buy for now, reading about Altria Group Inc. that you recommended in the other thread... MO I mean  3 co-workers just bought e-cigs, husband and friend vape for more than a year, I feel like last woman puffing - might as well collect the divvies


----------



## gibor365

Sorry  I misspelled ticker, not KMB (this one you can buy ) ,I meant KMP Kinder Morgan Energy Partners  
I like MO , it's one of my 5 biggest holdings...bought it about 2.5 years ago and now my yield on initial buy 7.35%


----------



## indexxx

Chipped into a little FB and looking at Google also.


----------



## martinv

Tired of watching my CIBC eAdvantage savings go down to 1.05% and yes I know about Tangerine, PC Financial etc.
Decided to take some of it and start a new small cap portfolio in CIBC Investor's Edge separate from my Itrade investments. Made the first two buys today and of course the share price on both stocks immediately went down right after the orders filled!
CVL Cervus Equipment Corp, RME Rocky Mountain Dealerships Inc. Both currently pay dividends of about 4%. Really like the $6.99 commission although I don't do a lot of trading.


----------



## gibor365

_Really like the $6.99 commission _ it's 6.95 

For small caps stocks, there is a very good doctrine's bloq (if you don't know already)


----------



## martinv

gibor said:


> For small caps stocks, there is a very good doctrine's bloq (if you don't know already)


Thank you. Yes, I have enjoyed reading his blog for a while now. m


----------



## lostwords

gibor said:


> _really like the $6.99 commission _ it's 6.95
> 
> for small caps stocks, there is a very good doctrine's bloq (if you don't know already)


url?


----------



## martinv

lostwords said:


> url?


here it is;

http://www.dividendblogger.com/

martin


----------



## Hawkdog

excellent blog.

I own CSE - nice run in the last week.
And I own a lot of TPH, picked up some more during the latest dip. They are diversifying their range of hotels in terms of provinces so its not all Alberta Oil based. Picking up hotels in Saskatoon is a smart move, hard to find a hotel room in that town.

I have been looking at IEI. only a 2% dividend but very small share float. payout ratio of 14. real estate/pharmaceuticals - odd combo


----------



## Hawkdog

Insidernews ‏@Canadianinsider 29m
Temple Hotels had the most reported CEO public market buys overnight: http://stks.co/h0gEg $TPH.CA
Expand	


http://canadianinsider.com/node/7?menu_tickersearch=tph


----------



## the_apprentice

Bought that today ^


----------



## Synergy

Picked up some B2B Gold (BTO) at $2.45 today. I wanted to get a little skin back in the game and figured this was a good time. BTO down over 6% on the following news / merger:
http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...apillon-resources-limited-tsx-bto-1916576.htm


----------



## Cents

Have mostly Banks (by a long shot), then Reits and then Energy (mostly pipes and mainly IPL). Is there some other sectors in the Canadian market? ). I needed some utils. Bought FTS @ 32.20. 4% Divy. I liked what they had to say about it on stockchase and its number one on here http://www.dividendgrowthinvestingandretirement.com/canadian-dividend-all-star-list/. What's not to like.


----------



## Synergy

Cents said:


> Have mostly Banks (by a long shot), then Reits and then Energy (mostly pipes and mainly IPL). Is there some other sectors in the Canadian market? ). I needed some utils. Bought FTS @ 32.20. 4% Divy. I liked what they had to say about it on stockchase and its number one on here http://www.dividendgrowthinvestingandretirement.com/canadian-dividend-all-star-list/. What's not to like.


How about transportation (rails, trucks, etc.). I'm holding CNR & TFI. Transforce just announced an acquisition, investors seem to like the deal - share price up just under 5% today. You could also look towards consumer descretianary such as THI, BPF.UN, PZA, etc. Healthcare is limited but I'm holding Medical Facilities Corp (DR), a canadian company that services the US market (specialy surgical hospitals). It's had a nice little pull-back based on weaker than expected earnings but the demographics should help this company going forward. They will also benefit from the weaker canadian dollar.


----------



## james4beach

Lobster.


----------



## kaleb0

Started a small position in Manulife Financial. Figured it can play a part in hedging my portfolio's otherwise pretty interest-rate sensitive nature (alot of reits, telecos, utilities, etc.), it's coming off of some recent lows and still looks attractive at current valuations.


----------



## londoncalling

Bought NBD a couple weeks ago @ $26.75. Picked up a dividend and plan to gather some more. May make another purchase or two before the leaves turn colour. 

Cheers


----------



## Cents

Synergy said:


> How about transportation (rails, trucks, etc.). I'm holding CNR & TFI. Transforce just announced an acquisition, investors seem to like the deal - share price up just under 5% today. You could also look towards consumer descretianary such as THI, BPF.UN, PZA, etc. Healthcare is limited but I'm holding Medical Facilities Corp (DR), a canadian company that services the US market (specialy surgical hospitals). It's had a nice little pull-back based on weaker than expected earnings but the demographics should help this company going forward. They will also benefit from the weaker canadian dollar.



Synergy, thanks for your response. I provided mostly my largest sector holdings. I also have a very large position in CNR. Re consumer descretionary, I have very significant positions in DOL and CGX (I like oligopolies/monopolies/virtual monopolies). I only have a few smaller REIT holdings in the healthcare space (ACC and HLP.UN). I have lots of REITS (largest is AX.un and REI.un, and non-REIT BAM.a) and so am hesitant to pick up more, but consider picking up CSH.un on a dip (we are all getting older). I bought Timmies right after the IPO and sold for a decent profit (at $53) a bit too soon. I like weaker $CDN dollar plays also and so invested in AX.un and HLP.un, and HOT.un. Also have some European exposure via REITS as I bought DRG.un (bought it a bit too early), but I am happy to hold it, collect the divvy and wait for Europe and DRG.un to recover.
I will put TFI, BPF.un PZA and DR on my watch list.


----------



## Synergy

Cents said:


> Synergy, thanks for your response. I provided mostly my largest sector holdings. I also have a very large position in CNR. Re consumer descretionary, I have very significant positions in DOL and CGX (I like oligopolies/monopolies/virtual monopolies). I only have a few smaller REIT holdings in the healthcare space (ACC and HLP.UN). I have lots of REITS (largest is AX.un and REI.un, and non-REIT BAM.a) and so am hesitant to pick up more, but consider picking up CSH.un on a dip (we are all getting older). I bought Timmies right after the IPO and sold for a decent profit (at $53) a bit too soon. I like weaker $CDN dollar plays also and so invested in AX.un and HLP.un, and HOT.un. Also have some European exposure via REITS as I bought DRG.un (bought it a bit too early), but I am happy to hold it, collect the divvy and wait for Europe and DRG.un to recover.
> I will put TFI, BPF.un PZA and DR on my watch list.


I've been trimming my REIT exposure a little lately and plan on picking up some exposure to the Lifecos over the summer months.


----------



## Nemo2

james4beach said:


> Lobster.


How long do you hold it (them) before you sell?


----------



## the_apprentice

james4beach said:


> lobster.


lol! Good luck.

Added a few shares to my ETF holding "XDV" with my cash dividends.


----------



## Cents

Synergy said:


> I've been trimming my REIT exposure a little lately and plan on picking up some exposure to the Lifecos over the summer months.


Interesting I did the same. Sold off 1,000 units of AX.un at 16.31 the day before they announced the share issue. Should have sold of 2,000 units . I am also watching the lifecos as well. But have been burnt in the past with MFC and SLF when they dropped and stayed down. But here is a question. I know the lifecos will benefit with higher interest rates due to spreads, what about the banks? Except for the mini crash in 2008 when they stopped increasing their divvies, they have survived quit nicely in the current low interest rate environment. If rates go up their spreads increase as well. Why take the extra risk of the lifecos? Their div yields are no better. They would obviously move more if rates rise as they need the expectation of a interest rate boost to get them going, but are they worth the extra risk? With banks being oligopolies and winning with either low or high interest rates, why not just ride the banks who are now paying good increasing dividends (3.5 to 4%) with likely increase in share prices if interest rates go up. Except for the financial crisis have the banks ever gone down for any significant period of time?


----------



## Synergy

Cents said:


> They would obviously move more if rates rise as they need the expectation of a interest rate boost to get them going, but are they worth the extra risk?


For me, the benefits outweigh the risk. It will help diversify my portfolio and will be a relatively small allocation compared to the banks. Unfortunately things don't always play out as they should or as you think they will. Canadian banks will remain a key portion of my portfolio. Over the next 3-5 yrs if the economy keeps plugging away and interest rates start ticking up, I could see the Lifecos outperforming the banks. I would like to have a little exposure, just in case.


----------



## PatInTheHat

I haven't kept up on my buys but some recent adds:
CLB
BCPC
DKS
WYNN


----------



## Islenska

Like the looks of Northwest Co, stock is off on winter woes, which makes sense as much of their business is in the north but very little competition

Have 1200 shares around $24-----------------5% dividend


----------



## bettyboop

I bought some MDT when I heard they were buying COV last week, I could never decide between the three, COV, BAX or MDT but them buying COV helped me decide. I sold TEF to come up with the cash, I am happy to have that one out of my portfolio.


----------



## marina628

Added to Alarm Force on Friday just 100 shares.


----------



## marina628

marina628 said:


> Well T.GAL my interest in the gaming sector is why I hit some lucky ones in 2012/2013 but have sold ALL of these now and booked profits.Got out of ZNGA at right time too but I am still holding on to PRKR even though i have doubled my money ,call it a itchy left hand but got a feeling it could go much higher.


Well May 19 I decided to sell my PRKR and bought FTS with it ,Trading halted today because some news coming out so think I may had dodged a bullet but I did buy at $3.00 and sold at $4.63.Depending on news may jump in again when it opens lol


----------



## marina628

ok you guys can throw eggs at me but i just bought 5000 shares of prkr for $1.55 LOL


----------



## PatInTheHat

marina628 said:


> ok you guys can throw eggs at me but i just bought 5000 shares of prkr for $1.55 LOL


Home run trade of the year? Well done


----------



## marina628

Well I leave on vacation in 3 days for two weeks going to Caribbean so may get a nice surprise on July 8 when I check my stat or may have to go to Vegas to win it back lol


----------



## gibor365

marina628 said:


> Well I leave on vacation in 3 days for two weeks going to Caribbean so may get a nice surprise on July 8 when I check my stat or may have to go to Vegas to win it back lol


I also leave on vacation to Grenada , but for 1 week  return on July 7 and hope that at least won't get bad surprises


----------



## marina628

gibor said:


> I also leave on vacation to Grenada , but for 1 week  return on July 7 and hope that at least won't get bad surprises


Went to Grenada last year spent most of my time at a beach bar ,the own was Winston from Canada wish I could remember the name of the place was fantastic!


----------



## Jon_Snow

Bought some NIF.UN... enough to provide more than $200 monthly towards my ER income stream. :biggrin:


----------



## kaleb0

Picked up some more shares of TELUS on recent weakness. Lowest churn in the industry, steady subscriber base growth, smart but solid investment in infrastructure including an ever expanding fiber internet footprint in western Canada, lots of cashflow, - love this company.


----------



## gibor365

marina628 said:


> Went to Grenada last year spent most of my time at a beach bar ,the own was Winston from Canada wish I could remember the name of the place was fantastic!


If you remember, please let me know  We're going to Grenada for the first time, staying in Rex...
btw, where are you going this time?


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> Bought some NIF.UN... enough to provide more than $200 monthly towards my ER income stream. :biggrin:


I bought NIF.UN several months ago at $5.34, but with much smaller position than you 
With P/E 8.7 and yield 9% it looks pretty attractive


----------



## marina628

gibor said:


> If you remember, please let me know  We're going to Grenada for the first time, staying in Rex...
> btw, where are you going this time?


Bahamas for a few days then to our friends who live in St.Thomas.


----------



## al42

Jon_Snow said:


> Bought some NIF.UN... enough to provide more than $200 monthly towards my ER income stream. :biggrin:


I think they suspended the distribution from mid 2009 - mid 2011?


----------



## pastorash

Purchased 30 shared of PG as a buy and forget investment at $79.85. It was a little above what I'd liked to have paid but bought it for the steady dividends for many years. My stock portfolio has now grown from 2 to 3, many years to go to become nicely diversified.


----------



## Young&Ambitious

Cco, rsi.to


----------



## james4beach

Recently I bought:
AC.B
ATA
RMP
TOU
DSG
GIB.A
IFP
VRX


----------



## Synergy

james4beach said:


> Recently I bought:
> AC.B
> ATA
> RMP
> TOU
> DSG
> GIB.A
> IFP
> VRX


Care to share why you purchased TOU. I have them on my radar, looking for some growth and some nat gas exposure. Valuations seem a little stretched (P/E) but some say they're cheap (trading at 10x cash flow)?


----------



## gibor365

james4beach said:


> Recently I bought:


Wow  long list .... As far as I remember, you were telling that you don't buy many individual stocks


----------



## Eder

Now we just have to wait for Belguy to post he's buying and we can sell off and do yardwork till October!...(jk)


----------



## james4beach

Synergy said:


> Care to share why you purchased TOU. I have them on my radar, looking for some growth and some nat gas exposure. Valuations seem a little stretched (P/E) but some say they're cheap (trading at 10x cash flow)?


The screening I'm currently experimenting with is mostly technical (has to do with the stock chart) but also looks at some fundamental metrics that help me determine if they're in a 'growth' phase. So I bought TOU because they appear to be in growth mode, and they have a great chart.


----------



## james4beach

gibor said:


> Wow  long list .... As far as I remember, you were telling that you don't buy many individual stocks


Good point. When you see me getting into stocks, it may be a sign that we're near the market peak.

I don't buy many individual stocks but this is part of an experimental portfolio construction I've been toying with for the last couple years. I've been running it as a simulation-only for a while, but now I decided to throw some money on the table. The amount of money is peanuts (I own odd lots of each of these stocks) but I figure I won't discover the problems with my strategy until I put actual money into it.


----------



## james4beach

I just want to be clear everyone... I think individual stock picking is gambling and I treat this as a gambling portfolio, with gambling money. I acknowledge that I may suffer tremendous losses.

I do not consider this investing, it's gambling (and that's generally how I view buying individual stocks)

Also even with these purchases, stocks are still a tiny part of my net worth


----------



## gibor365

james4beach said:


> I just want to be clear everyone... I think individual stock picking is gambling and I treat this as a gambling portfolio, with gambling money. I acknowledge that I may suffer tremendous losses.
> 
> I do not consider this investing, it's gambling (and that's generally how I view buying individual stocks)
> 
> Also even with these purchases, stocks are still a tiny part of my net worth


Maybe some of stock are, but stocks like JNJ, PG, KMB and many more are not gambling


----------



## Synergy

james4beach said:


> The screening I'm currently experimenting with is mostly technical (has to do with the stock chart) but also looks at some fundamental metrics that help me determine if they're in a 'growth' phase. So I bought TOU because they appear to be in growth mode, and they have a great chart.


Ok, thanks. It did recently bounce off it's 50 Day MA and is still in an upward trend on a technical basis.


----------



## humble_pie

james4beach said:


> Recently I bought:
> AC.B
> ATA
> RMP
> TOU
> DSG
> GIB.A
> IFP
> VRX


james why would u buy vrx?


----------



## james4beach

Same reasons I posted a couple messages above. Mostly technical analysis criteria (multi-year uptrend)


----------



## Synergy

The Valeant chart looks like it's breaking down a little: upward trend was broken, under performing the index, lower lows and lower highs, etc. But perhaps just a little consolidation, testing the 200 day MA, etc.. I think I'm watching too much BNN - :smile:


----------



## james4beach

Synergy said:


> The Valeant chart looks like it's breaking down a little: upward trend was broken, under performing the index, lower lows and lower highs, etc. But perhaps just a little consolidation, testing the 200 day MA, etc.. I think I'm watching too much BNN - :smile:


It's a mixed looking chart which makes for an interesting risk/reward proposition (I think). It could have good upside, or I'll ditch it if it doesn't go my way.

The 200 day moving average acted as support, more or less. It doesn't show high volume selling below the 200 day -- that would have been a warning sign. And selling-volume has been pretty normal looking as it retreated from its high. Also important, it did not form a "black cross" where the 50 day drops under the 200 day.

I'm hoping this is a consolidation period like in 2011 and 2012. Those last times the stock dropped to its 200 day average would have been excellent entry points.


----------



## hboy43

james4beach said:


> I just want to be clear everyone... I think individual stock picking is gambling and I treat this as a gambling portfolio, with gambling money. I acknowledge that I may suffer tremendous losses.
> 
> I do not consider this investing, it's gambling (and that's generally how I view buying individual stocks)


Funny how different people see the world in different ways. Other than the odd gift or a charity thing I have never gambled or purchased a lottery ticket, yet I have all kinds of individual stocks. While I agree that the result of any one stock or tranche of stock in the short term can have very bad outcomes, in the long term I see investing in a basket of conservative stocks as the closest thing to certainty in this life. In the same individual, me, we have 6 positions held to bancruptcy, but at the same time have acquired a substantial family net worth, > 10%PA return over a dozen or more years, and quite early retirement.

Your cell phone "gambles" many times a second making transmissions. It uses a technology called spread spectrum where it does not transmit on a single frequency, but rather hops around. Sometimes these hops land on a frequency already in use by another cell phone, thus losing that particular bit of information. Some failures are designed into the system, yet the totality works. Same with stocks, some buys will lose money or even go bankrupt, but the totality works (if you let it). 

If the cell phone gave up the way many investors do after a lousy stock experience, we would all still be on landlines.

Nice ironic touch: I don't own a cell phone.

hboy43


----------



## ashin1

recently bought 240 shares of HR.un @ 22.16


----------



## Moneytoo

100 shares each BCE, MFC and POT (yeah, I know, the prices are high - but have to start somewhere )


----------



## james4beach

hboy43 said:


> While I agree that the result of any one stock or tranche of stock in the short term can have very bad outcomes, in the long term I see investing in a basket of conservative stocks as the closest thing to certainty in this life.


You only say that because you've basically lived during a perpetual bull market.

In Japan, the stock market went something like 25 to 30 years without any gain.


----------



## killuminati

ORT and KFG


----------



## RBull

hboy43 said:


> Funny how different people see the world in different ways. Other than the odd gift or a charity thing I have never gambled or purchased a lottery ticket, yet I have all kinds of individual stocks. While I agree that the result of any one stock or tranche of stock in the short term can have very bad outcomes, in the long term I see investing in a basket of conservative stocks as the closest thing to certainty in this life. In the same individual, me, we have 6 positions held to bancruptcy, but at the same time have acquired a substantial family net worth, > 10%PA return over a dozen or more years, and quite early retirement.
> 
> Your cell phone "gambles" many times a second making transmissions. It uses a technology called spread spectrum where it does not transmit on a single frequency, but rather hops around. Sometimes these hops land on a frequency already in use by another cell phone, thus losing that particular bit of information. Some failures are designed into the system, yet the totality works. Same with stocks, some buys will lose money or even go bankrupt, but the totality works (if you let it).
> 
> If the cell phone gave up the way many investors do after a lousy stock experience, we would all still be on landlines.
> 
> Nice ironic touch: I don't own a cell phone.
> 
> hboy43


I think you've hit the nail on the head. 

I enjoy reading your perspective on things.


----------



## RBull

james4beach said:


> You only say that because you've basically lived during a perpetual bull market.
> 
> In Japan, the stock market went something like 25 to 30 years without any gain.



He must be one of the youngest investors ever then, since the last "major" downturn happened only 5-6 years ago. 


Is there a law in Japan that prohibits citizens from investing elsewhere in the world?


I think you add a worthwhile caution at times but your position is just much too extreme against equities.


----------



## Synergy

james4beach said:


> You only say that because you've basically lived during a perpetual bull market.
> 
> In Japan, the stock market went something like 25 to 30 years without any gain.


Canadian market: *Bull and Bear Markets in Canada since 1956*
http://www.hardyfinancial.ca/upload/Bull and Bear markets in Canada.pdf

Past events do not predict the future but considering we're talking history here: 



> The chart below shows a history of bull and bear markets in Canada based on the S&P/TSX Composite Index from 1956 to October 31, 2008. As you can see stocks have always recovered from every major bear market


Note the length and depth of past bear markets compared to bull markets. I'm going to try and find a chart like this for the S&P500

BUY-BUY-BUY :biggrin:


----------



## Synergy

Here's one for the S&P 500: *1956-2012*
http://www.bmonesbittburns.com/ia/i...ID=bzukor&LANGUAGE=EN&NEWS_ID=80&VERSION=null


----------



## Toronto.gal

james4beach said:


> 1. I acknowledge that *I may suffer tremendous losses.*
> 2. now I decided to throw some money on the table. *The amount of money is peanuts...*
> 3. *It could have good upside*, or I'll ditch it if it doesn't go my way.....*I figure I won't discover the problems with my strategy until I put actual money into it.*
> 4. *I do not consider this investing, it's gambling* (and that's generally how I view buying individual stocks)
> 
> Recently I bought: AC.B/ATA/RMP/TOU/DSG/GIB.A/IFP/VRX


*1.* Not according to #2 above, even with your long list [of odd lots].

*3.* 'Good upside' after buying all at multi-year highs? Your experiment does not really make much sense, for if all you wanted to do was test TA of multi-year trends, would you not have gotten your answers by now considering you had been running the experiment for a couple of years already, even as simulation? You mean to say that you're unable to 'discover the problems of your strategy' unless you invest peanuts in the market? :confused2:

*4.* You are gambling, but actually, not really if the amount you invested = peanuts as you said. Btw, have you ever experimented buying at year/multi-year lows? :biggrin: 

For the 1st/last stocks on your list, what would you consider 'good upside' in % terms, considering the stocks have risen 300%/48% respectively in just the last 52 weeks? 

I wonder what the point of your post really was, but if I may guess, I think you were mocking the 'gamblers' here. :hopelessness:


----------



## jcgd

hboy43 said:


> Funny how different people see the world in different ways. Other than the odd gift or a charity thing I have never gambled or purchased a lottery ticket, yet I have all kinds of individual stocks. While I agree that the result of any one stock or tranche of stock in the short term can have very bad outcomes, in the long term I see investing in a basket of conservative stocks as the closest thing to certainty in this life. In the same individual, me, we have 6 positions held to bancruptcy, but at the same time have acquired a substantial family net worth, > 10%PA return over a dozen or more years, and quite early retirement.
> 
> Your cell phone "gambles" many times a second making transmissions. It uses a technology called spread spectrum where it does not transmit on a single frequency, but rather hops around. Sometimes these hops land on a frequency already in use by another cell phone, thus losing that particular bit of information. Some failures are designed into the system, yet the totality works. Same with stocks, some buys will lose money or even go bankrupt, but the totality works (if you let it).
> 
> If the cell phone gave up the way many investors do after a lousy stock experience, we would all still be on landlines.
> 
> Nice ironic touch: I don't own a cell phone.
> 
> hboy43





RBull said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head.
> 
> I enjoy reading your perspective on things.


I agree. That is a great analogy.


----------



## fatcat

james4beach said:


> I just want to be clear everyone... I think individual stock picking is gambling and I treat this as a gambling portfolio, with gambling money. I acknowledge that I may suffer tremendous losses.
> I do not consider this investing, it's gambling (and that's generally how I view buying individual stocks)


you can look at buying stocks through 2 lenses, one view sees them as investments with risks and rewards that may respond to all kinds of macro (and micro) events, this view can tend to make you a little paranoid

the second way, is to look at them as buying a piece of a company that has a product or service, apple sells excellent computers, people like computers ... proctor and gamble sells a line of diapers called pampers, mothers of young babies buy a lot of diapers etc etc etc

if you look at stocks through this lens, your statement that owning them is gambling makes zero sense ... 

it isn't a gamble to buy a company that makes toilet paper or sells apples or motor oil or telephones

human needs are not a gamble, in fact i would say they are highly predictable and the opposite of gambling


----------



## hboy43

james4beach said:


> You only say that because you've basically lived during a perpetual bull market.
> 
> In Japan, the stock market went something like 25 to 30 years without any gain.


No, I say it because given all the **** and misery I have seen in my life and the lives of others (and I make no claim on the rank of my **** vs anyone else`s), finances really can be very close to a certainty once your *** has landed in a first world country. Way better than say a marriage lasting, or having good health. Closest to certainty is still not all that certain, I mean who would not want a 99% probability of success at anything, but way better than most of the alternative life scenarios I`d say.

hboy43


----------



## james4beach

Japan was, for a long time, the second largest economy in the world behind the USA.

A 30 year bear market in Japan is hardly a "fringe" footnote. Certainly invest as you wish, but you must be aware that 30 years without stock gains is possible -- and yes, in a developed, major world economy


----------



## GOB

Anything is possible. You (or any of us) could be dead tomorrow, or in a month. It's certainly possible. Why don't you quit your job as enjoy your possible last few days on this planet? 

Make no mistake - index investing (or not investing) over stock picking is also a gamble that market returns or basic compound interest will be adequate for your future financial wants and needs. Unless extremely wealthy already it's far from a sure thing. 

Every decision you make is a "gamble" that one outcome will occur over others. Life is a gamble.


----------



## Time4earlyretirement

GOB said:


> Anything is possible. You (or any of us) could be dead tomorrow, or in a month. It's certainly possible. Why don't you quit your job as enjoy your possible last few days on this planet?
> 
> Make no mistake - index investing (or not investing) over stock picking is also a gamble that market returns or basic compound interest will be adequate for your future financial wants and needs. Unless extremely wealthy already it's far from a sure thing.
> 
> Every decision you make is a "gamble" that one outcome will occur over others. Life is a gamble.



except saving absolute dollars and being a little more frugal/careful with debt than the average person :biggrin:


----------



## Synergy

Time4earlyretirement said:


> except saving absolute dollars and being a little more frugal/careful with debt than the average person :biggrin:


Considering we're entertaining all possibilities. Who's to say those "absolute dollars" won't be stolen, reclaimed by your bank, deemed worthless, etc. Spend now and enjoy life to the fullest since you don't know what tomorrow will hold - :biggrin:


----------



## donald

I agree with what Gob is saying.I think looking at risk through a broad risk lens it is more risky not investing/sitting in cash.
One thing that is always left out when there is talk about coming bear markets is i am not sure those/these perma bears would/will/can buy shortly after a major correction.....looking at graphs a investor has a small window in each correction/downturn to buy at the optimal points,and one thing that has always stuck with me(i started seriously investing in 2010)was how much utter fear was in the air(if anyone wants a good example of this go back into the archives of cmf around 2010)and look at 'us' retail investors.
I think sir john templeton quote of the best time to be in the market is always rings true.Most professional investors say more money has been lost by being out of the market.
Equities long-term is the superior asset class over everything,most can agree on that.


----------



## RBull

GOB said:


> Anything is possible. You (or any of us) could be dead tomorrow, or in a month. It's certainly possible. Why don't you quit your job as enjoy your possible last few days on this planet?
> 
> Make no mistake - index investing (or not investing) over stock picking is also a gamble that market returns or basic compound interest will be adequate for your future financial wants and needs. Unless extremely wealthy already it's far from a sure thing.
> 
> Every decision you make is a "gamble" that one outcome will occur over others. Life is a gamble.


Yes, agree on the gambling statement. Most every part of life has an element of risk to it. 

On the investing side I didn't see this discussion as being about indexing vs. stock picking but about equities vs. fixed income of some sort. Both of these have an element of risk to them regarding your future financial wants and needs. However much more important is your choice of asset allocation over the long term. In my case I was a stock picker for most of my life. I am now an indexer. Had I been many years ago, I, like most people would be way ahead of where I am now.


----------



## rusty23

donald said:


> I agree with what Gob is saying.I think looking at risk through a broad risk lens it is more risky not investing/sitting in cash.
> One thing that is always left out when there is talk about coming bear markets is i am not sure those/these perma bears would/will/can buy shortly after a major correction.....looking at graphs a investor has a small window in each correction/downturn to buy at the optimal points,and one thing that has always stuck with me(i started seriously investing in 2010)was how much utter fear was in the air(if anyone wants a good example of this go back into the archives of cmf around 2010)and look at 'us' retail investors.
> *I think sir john templeton quote of the best time to be in the market is always rings true*.Most professional investors say more money has been lost by being out of the market.
> Equities long-term is the superior asset class over everything,most can agree on that.


Just read an article involving a study of dca and buying at near market bottoms with interesting results

http://awealthofcommonsense.com/bou...m=rss&utm_campaign=bought-near-market-bottoms


----------



## MrMatt

Just bought some BIP & BEP.

Thinking about DE


----------



## Time4earlyretirement

Synergy said:


> Considering we're entertaining all possibilities. Who's to say those "absolute dollars" won't be stolen, reclaimed by your bank, deemed worthless, etc. Spend now and enjoy life to the fullest since you don't know what tomorrow will hold - :biggrin:


Because this isn't the ending of Fight Club.


----------



## gibor365

Hardly found this thread that always used to be on the top  
Is anyone buying on earnings miss/pullback "old" big names: MCD, KO, KMB? Thinking to add KO if it frops to $39 or so....


----------



## Causalien

gibor said:


> Hardly found this thread that always used to be on the top
> Is anyone buying on earnings miss/pullback "old" big names: MCD, KO, KMB? Thinking to add KO if it frops to $39 or so....


Ah, nostalgia thread. I used to post my monthly trades here. Now I don't trade anymore. Except for a $5000 portfio for daily gamble.


----------



## Time4earlyretirement

gibor said:


> Hardly found this thread that always used to be on the top
> Is anyone buying on earnings miss/pullback "old" big names: MCD, KO, KMB? Thinking to add KO if it frops to $39 or so....


I agree, KO would be a nice buy around 37-39. (PE ~ 20)


----------



## gibor365

Time4earlyretirement said:


> I agree, KO would be a nice buy around 37-39. (PE ~ 20)


Looks like KO has a strong support on .... yield = 3%


----------



## Eder

I've been pretty much all in for last 3-4 months....I will let everything ride but wish I had more cash to add to RCI.b


----------



## the_apprentice

^ I purchased Rogers shares 2 weeks ago, although it could be an even better buying opportunity once they release 2nd quarter earnings report this Thursday.


----------



## PuckiTwo

gibor said:


> Is anyone buying on earnings miss/pullback "old" big names: MCD, KO, KMB? Thinking to add KO if it frops to $39 or so....


I looking at buying MCD and KO (K0 if it fell to around 37.50 or so and MCD has to go quite a bit more down, perhaps under $90). Considering also European stocks which I don't own.


----------



## pastorash

Bought KO @ $40.85 this morning, I'll let the rest of you wait until it hits $39.


----------



## cashinstinct

Bought some TD Index US-e and TD International-e to be more heavily in outside-Canada for portfolio allocation. My weekly $50 automatic contribution in Canadian TD Index did bring me too much % in Canadian stock because I did not monitor it for the last few months. I was buying International and US too, but not enough.

Still having $$$ on the sidelines, but reduced it with these purchases. 

I sold VTI /IJS on non-registered with a small capital gain, bought TD Index US- back in RRSP.... to use my RRSP space.


----------



## Feruk

Bought January 2015 calls on PWE:US a few days ago.


----------



## gibor365

PuckiTwo said:


> I looking at buying MCD and KO (K0 if it fell to around 37.50 or so and MCD has to go quite a bit more down, perhaps under $90). Considering also European stocks which I don't own.


I doubt that KO will fall another 10% to 37.5 .... but who knows 

I'm also watching NIF.UN on small pullback and XLNX on huge 15% pullback....imho it's overreaction on soft guidance ...


----------



## Canadian

gibor said:


> I'm also watching NIF.UN on small pullback


I was watching NIF.UN yesterday on the drop but it didn't go below my initial purchase price so I didn't bother to put in an order. I see it has recovered a bit today. Q2 was nothing exciting but Q3 and, more so, Q4 earnings I think will be quite a bit stronger.


----------



## gardner

I bought a little Telus -- T.TSX -- it's been on sale the last couple of days. At $37.75 it would yield a shade over 4% dividend.


----------



## Moneytoo

gardner said:


> I bought a little Telus -- T.TSX -- it's been on sale the last couple of days. At $37.75 it would yield a shade over 4% dividend.


Same here


----------



## Killer Z

Moneytoo said:


> Same here


Myself too.


----------



## mrPPincer

Telus. Bought some of that june last year mid-plunge at 33.27, I think before the Verison news was released, got a little too greedy and lowered my limit for doubling down to, I think, a shade under $30, sadly I missed by pennies, but I would still buy again at $30 if the opportunity arises (only own 100 shares).


----------



## blin10

switched some bce into t as well


----------



## Jon_Snow

500 shares of BTE... bringing my total to 1000 shares.


----------



## londoncalling

Glaxosmith Kline @47.51 (GSK) Needed to increase pharma exposure and diversify outside of Canada. This seemed a good fit. Missed the dividend but got in just in time for a market correction. :cower:

Cheers


----------



## Eder

Been buying more Wajax lately....not too much just spending dividends....good report today...more good news tocome in the futureas well.


----------



## martinv

Bought Savaria ( SIS )corporation today. The dividend is currently 4.1%.


----------



## martinv

Bought Temple Hotels Inc. TPH. Dividend is currently 9.39%


----------



## mars

Bought some PRW today at $1.18.


----------



## Hawkdog

mars said:


> Bought some PRW today at $1.18.


I bought some PRW as well, also bought some T.E @ .89


----------



## humble_pie

for a while now i been thinking that gold stocks are getting their shine back


----------



## Hawkdog

humble_pie said:


> for a while now i been thinking that gold stocks are getting their shine back


they sure have.

Check out the management teams on
PLG.v and PGM.v

PVG looks to be good to go as well.


----------



## dubmac

This is a little "off-thread", but does relate to (a) gold mining company.
As you know ABX has been beaten up and thrashed in the past yr....it's up a little today. But...a subtle change has taken place on Barrick's board of directors. Mike Evans was one of three front-runners to take the top job at Goldman-Sachs. He ran the Asian portion of the company for several years. He has a solid understanding of China and this may impact the companies fortunes in the coming year and future. 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...achs-partner-to-miners-board/article19856951/


----------



## Spudd

Hawkdog said:


> they sure have.
> 
> Check out the management teams on
> PLG.v and PGM.v
> 
> PVG looks to be good to go as well.


Only stocks containing the letters P and G may be purchased in Hawkdog's new system.


----------



## humble_pie

dubmac said:


> This is a little "off-thread", but does relate to (a) gold mining company.
> As you know ABX has been beaten up and thrashed in the past yr....it's up a little today. But...a subtle change has taken place on Barrick's board of directors. Mike Evans was one of three front-runners to take the top job at Goldman-Sachs. He ran the Asian portion of the company for several years. He has a solid understanding of China and this may impact the companies fortunes in the coming year and future.
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...achs-partner-to-miners-board/article19856951/



barrick has never had a footprint in china, though. Do you think they might be planning to develop one?


----------



## dubmac

humble_pie said:


> barrick has never had a footprint in china, though. Do you think they might be planning to develop one?


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...hairman-evans-joins-barrick-gold-s-board.html

when you read the changes in the board, Evans brings opportunities for partnerships with the Chinese. Not sure whether they would develop properties/mines in China, as much as attract investors, joint ventures etc. The bloomberg article outlines, Thornton (new CEO) and Evans worked together as colleagues in the past - maybe they can bring ABX off the "endangered" list. still early....


----------



## humble_pie

china mining has long been interested in south american properties ...

do you think they might be cultivating the possiblity of a chinese buyout offer?


----------



## dubmac

humble_pie said:


> china mining has long been interested in south american properties ...
> 
> do you think they might be cultivating the possiblity of a chinese buyout offer?


...yes, that or a merger of some kind. don't know. but if anything like this were to happen, Evans would be front man in negotiations. It would be interesting to watch whether the board members are doing any buying in the coming months.


----------



## gardner

BNS has been on sale this week. I pulled the trigger today. I also used $US to buy it, trading away some of my $US at 1.098, which is a good price.


----------



## KaeJS

I don't know if I'd really call BNS a sale, but I can see what you were trying to do.

I think my play on the banks and the Canadian Housing Market is that since I own my house, I will not buy any more bank stock. LOL. How's that for hedging?


----------



## james4beach

Curious how you figure BNS is a good price, or on sale?

What kind of analysis did you do?

What is the book value of the company? What premium to book value are you applying?
How are you accounting for their off balance sheet derivatives?
What is their price to earnings multiple like? How is it in historical perspective?

Given that defaults and bad loans are at a historical minimum, do you think Scotia's loan loss provisions seem sensible? Going forward, if bad loans uptick what kind of impact would there be on earnings?

How much of their increase in value is attributable to the increase in market value of their assets including bonds and market traded loan instruments?
Could credit market problems impact these values? Spreads are at multi-year minimums right now.

... I'm kidding ... nobody cares of course. Keep buying blind everyone  You're gambling; that's OK, but make sure you call it gambling.


----------



## Oldroe

Hit the California beach. Get that diaper nice and clean. And tell us about how you bought into US economics.


----------



## lonewolf

james4beach said:


> You're gambling; that's OK, but make sure you call it gambling.


 I wonder if back in 1929 everyone called putting money on the table to play the stock market investing. Back when I started playing in 1982 I always herd the term gambling & or speculating. The word investing in the stock market was not used in the same sentence back then from my memory.


----------



## martinv

You can call it gambling or anything else you wish to call it. I guess it is a gamble to cross the street or drive the car etc.
So, I will continue to gamble with BNS and gamble along collecting my delicious dividends. Then I will take my delicious dividends and gamble some more.
Wow, I just woke up to find out that I am a gambler. There must be a song in there somewhere!


----------



## KaeJS

Rofl.

james4beach, BNS is not a gamble.
It's not really "on sale", though. It's just a small dip. 

My issue with gardner's post is that BNS "itself" is not on sale. Financials have all dipped together. So, what I meant was that there is nothing actually special or specific about BNS, other than Financials have come down a bit over the last 2 weeks and gardner happens to like BNS better than the other financials.

Take a look at the chart I've drawn for you folks:


----------



## gibor365

martinv said:


> You can call it gambling or anything else you wish to call it. I guess it is a gamble to cross the street or drive the car etc.
> So, I will continue to gamble with BNS and gamble along collecting my delicious dividends. Then I will take my delicious dividends and gamble some more.
> Wow, I just woke up to find out that I am a gambler. There must be a song in there somewhere!


I always was telling that "investing" is just nice word for "gambling"  No big difference between stockmarket, bet365.com and roulette... 
In Russian language we are saying "playing on stockmarket", I've never heard work " investing"
For example if I buy AAPL now, if gambling that iPhone 6 will be success, the same way that if I bet on Bayern , I gamble that Lewandovsky will be success


----------



## Westerncanada

A huge chunk of TA... Trans Alta.. in the $12.30 - 12.40 range I really like this position. With the new plant they are building in Aus they are sure to have some solid earnings/quarter calls and should be able to maintain their 5%+ yield until 2016 when the plant is complete. 

Being that the balance of my portfolio is very low risk and safe plays im comfortable with the risk here...


----------



## gardner

KaeJS said:


> It's not really "on sale", though. It's just a small dip.


Okay -- I bought it on the dip then. I own most of the other banks already and was just looking for an opportunity to pick up some BNS.


----------



## lostwords

Brought some c.SL today at 0.29. I hold SL and sold it at 0.11 before the 5:1 consolidation. It has drop since and a nice buy opportunity


----------



## livingthedream

Bought some PTA.V (Petroamerica)

A risky play but a small part of my portfolio


----------



## londoncalling

Along with many others on this board I picked up Temple reit. TPH


----------



## Canuck

londoncalling said:


> Along with many others on this board I picked up Temple reit. TPH


is the dividend considered an "eligible dividend" or is it part income, ROC etc....?

thx


----------



## martinv

Yes, it is considered an "eligible dividend". The following is a quote from their Aug.14th monthly dividend announcement.
I always check this out first as it is very important for any shares I own outside of my registered account.

The dividend is designated as an "eligible" dividend under the Income Tax Act (Canada) and any corresponding provincial legislation. Under this legislation, individuals resident in Canada may be entitled to enhanced dividend tax credits which reduce income tax otherwise payable.


----------



## Canuck

martinv said:


> Yes, it is considered an "eligible dividend". The following is a quote from their Aug.14th monthly dividend announcement.
> I always check this out first as it is very important for any shares I own outside of my registered account.
> 
> The dividend is designated as an "eligible" dividend under the Income Tax Act (Canada) and any corresponding provincial legislation. Under this legislation, individuals resident in Canada may be entitled to enhanced dividend tax credits which reduce income tax otherwise payable.


thanks! digging the reit like stocks that are eligible, RLC. KMP, TCN etc..


----------



## martinv

Bought Savaria Corp. ( SIS ) again today @3.25. I see it is now at 3.21, of course!
Pleased though. The dividend is approx. 4.2%


----------



## the_apprentice

Initiated a small purchase of Manulife (USD) today on their ex-dividend date.


----------



## londoncalling

martinv said:


> Bought Savaria Corp. ( SIS ) again today @3.25. I see it is now at 3.21, of course!
> Pleased though. The dividend is approx. 4.2%


http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=69535121&qm_symbol=SIS:TSX

Best quarter in history... share price drops the next week... Took a quick peak at the company. I am definitely curious to dig deeper. 

Cheers


----------



## liquidfinance

londoncalling said:


> Along with many others on this board I picked up Temple reit. TPH


I just took a dip into this one at $5.63


----------



## gibor365

liquidfinance said:


> I just took a dip into this one at $5.63


Looks like its CMF stock of the Quarter  Some time ago similar was with TA , hope TPH will perform better ....


----------



## hystat

bought EIF at 16.81 the other day.


----------



## Eder

gibor said:


> Looks like its CMF stock of the Quarter  Some time ago similar was with TA , hope TPH will perform better ....


Ya, I was one of them, but finally sold TA for a loss, took a couple hot showers and dont feel as dirty anymore.


----------



## AltaRed

TA may never dig itself out. Its latest Pref issue didn't sell well despite having a disproportionately high yield. It started trading yesterday and closed below par. Think the underwriters are taking a bath (temporarily at least) even with the attractive yield. That is an example why NOT to buy at IPO.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Ya, I was one of them, but finally sold TA for a loss, took a couple hot showers and dont feel as dirty anymore.


Same here, finally sold after dividend was cut....but instead of couple of hot showers, took a couple of shots


----------



## Westerncanada

gibor said:


> Same here, finally sold after dividend was cut....but instead of couple of hot showers, took a couple of shots



Out of curiosity for you both.. do you guys really feel even with the new power plant and stock trading near 10 year low that this Company has no upside? Outside of the media circus around their power pricing issues.. they've landed the contract with the Australia power plant and with their position in Electric Energy which is only going to go up how can they possible go further in the whole here?


----------



## Eder

Well,my opinion is that TA has terrific assets but have been stuck with the worst management team in history....monkeys could turn a profit but apparently monkeys were turning down the CEO position.
Best to let TA do what it does best....f*** the shareholders.


----------



## rossco12

I picked up 100 shares of Progressive Corp (PGR) 23.89 the other day, some Temple Hotels today.


----------



## truegrit

rossco12 said:


> I picked up 100 shares of Progressive Corp (PGR) 23.89 the other day, some Temple Hotels today.


Thats doesnt make sense when there has been insider selll off in the same week. The Progressive (NYSEGR) Insider Raymond M. Voelker unloaded 49,800 shares of the company’s stock on the open market in a transaction dated Thursday, August 14th. The stock was sold at an average price of $24.40, for a total transaction of $1,215,120.00.


----------



## the_apprentice

Bought Diageo on the dip this week.


----------



## Eder

Today I spent new dividend payments on more Rogers RCI.B and Rocky Mountain Dealerships RME.


----------



## Canuck

bought this week- Regal Lifestyles, Temple Hotels, Bank of America, and more Killam properties


----------



## marina628

Bought some RY


----------



## gardner

Why was there a dip in RY?


----------



## HaroldCrump

Dividend increase


----------



## gardner

I'm not following. I would expect a dividend increase to make the stock more desirable and the price to go up.
The news this morning looked like good news. Was there priced-in expectation for better news than was actually announced?


----------



## PuckiTwo

gardner said:


> I'm not following. I would expect a dividend increase to make the stock more desirable and the price to go up.
> The news this morning looked like good news. Was there priced-in expectation for better news than was actually announced?


I think he was kidding - typical HaroldCrump post. I love reading his comments.


----------



## PuckiTwo

marina628 said:


> Bought some RY


Rather than asking why the price dropped I would be interested in why you bought. I assume you added to an existing position? I have no position in RY, found it always too expensive. But it rises and rises and.... Everytime I said it's too expensive it climbed more. Do you think it is a good entry point for a new position? I would buy for income.


----------



## Synergy

gardner said:


> Why was there a dip in RY?


I'm not sure but I recall reading the BNN morning newsletter this morning.



> Earnings season has begun for the Canadian banks. Royal Bank reported results of $1.64 per share versus an estimate of $1.56. The dividend was boosted by 4 cents to 75 cents per quarter (as expected by the consensus). *According to Canaccord’s bank analyst, the beat reflected better trading revenues, advisory revenues and a one-time actuarial gain. The street often doesn’t “pay-up” for trading beats but we’ll see*. Of note also is the return on common equity which was reported at 19.6% down from 21.3%. These are extraordinary levels of profitability especially given the high levels of capital now being required by regulators. Having said that, note that historically, according to CIBC’s bank analyst, 20% tends to be a historical threshold for this indicator.


----------



## gibor365

marina628 said:


> Bought some RY


Was also planning to add more RY, but thought that it will go a little lower at EOD... maybe will add on Monday... Nice dividend increased, my yield on cost more than 5%


----------



## doctrine

RY is probably going to have $10B in profits next year. Of course, it's been a slow growth environment for the banks since 2011 when Royal had only $7B in profits....dividend up 50% in 3 years.


----------



## peterk

Just bought PM and MCD. My first stock purchase in nearly 1 year! I guess I should have been DCAing my cash hoard into a S&P500 ETF this whole time like all the good advice said... who would have known though! :biggrin:


----------



## marina628

Added to existing position ....


----------



## KaeJS

750 TLM.TO @ 10.85 Yesterday.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

I bought more Surge Energy when it went down recently. If it dips again I will buy more. If BNS and TD go down I will buy more as well


----------



## heritagehomes

*Bangalore real estate*

Villas in Sarjapur

Luxury Villas in Sarjapur Road

Apartments in Sarjapur Road


----------



## heritagehomes

*Spanish Villas in Sarjapur Bangalore*

luxury villas in sarjapur road

Apartments in Sarjapur Road

Villas in Sarjapur Road Bangalore


----------



## heritagehomes

*Bangalore real estate*

Villas in Sarjapur Road Bangalore


----------



## favelle75

OurBigFatWallet said:


> I bought more Surge Energy when it went down recently. If it dips again I will buy more. If BNS and TD go down I will buy more as well


Looking to get more SGY as well. Average buy in is about $7.65, so any sort of dips I'm a buyer. Love the dividend too!


----------



## Jon_Snow

Can I also express my love for SGY? Owner of 5000 shares bought at just below $7... Almost $300 monthly dividend... There is talk that divy may double in the future. Investing is FUN.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> 750 TLM.TO @ 10.85 Yesterday.


Sold 750 TLM.TO @ 11.15.

$225 - $15 (commissions) - $14 (margin interest) = $198 net profit.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 2500 K.TO @ 4.02


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Bought 2500 K.TO @ 4.02


Sold 2500 K.TO @ 4.15

It seems like I am the only one buying/selling?


----------



## peterk

KaeJS said:


> Sold 2500 K.TO @ 4.15
> 
> It seems like I am the only one buying/selling?


KaeJS, what is with these profit takings of 2-3%? Is this what day trading is? Technical trading? I know nothing of this quick in'n'out style of playing the stocks. 

If you buy a stock when it is down, as exampled above, it is presumably because you think it's a good deal at that price. Why would you no longer think it's a good deal 3 days later at +2% and bail out? Where is the conviction in the original decision/purchase?


----------



## Beaver101

KaeJS said:


> Sold 2500 K.TO @ 4.15
> 
> *It seems like I am the only one buying/selling*?


 .. yep, everybody else is just waiting for the "crash". :biggrin:


----------



## jcgd

KaeJS said:


> Sold 2500 K.TO @ 4.15
> 
> It seems like I am the only one buying/selling?


I've been buying a little bit here and there. Since I joined in the forum in 2010 nobody was buying because things were looking so bad. For the last year nobody has been buying because a crash was imminent. I'm thinking 99% of people have no sweet clue so I've decided to slowly keep buying as I find stuff to buy. Lately I've mostly been adding to the couch potato side of my portfolio because I cannot find compelling individual stocks. 

I did start a position in RSX recently. I'll see what happens over a few years, but Russian stocks are cheap right now.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Not really buying anything of late, just letting the DRIPs do their thing every month and quarter. Currently saving for a market correction.


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> Not really buying anything of late, just letting the DRIPs do their thing every month and quarter. Currently saving for a market correction.


and after what % drop you start buying?!


----------



## gardner

I bought some EMA on this morning's dip.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Well, I'd like to see some prices come down 10% or more but who knows if, when, how it might take to happen.

I always try to have a bit of money saved for those corrections.

For the most part gibor I just invest when I have money, when I can keep my transaction costs <0.5%.


----------



## KaeJS

peterk said:


> KaeJS, what is with these profit takings of 2-3%? Is this what day trading is? Technical trading? I know nothing of this quick in'n'out style of playing the stocks.
> 
> If you buy a stock when it is down, as exampled above, it is presumably because you think it's a good deal at that price. Why would you no longer think it's a good deal 3 days later at +2% and bail out? Where is the conviction in the original decision/purchase?



peterk,

This is called "swing trading". Day trading is where you literally complete a trade in one day, swing trading is usually done over the course of a week or two.

The reason for selling out when the stock goes up 2-3% is because I am using margin, so my IRR is really a lot higher. In the example posted with Kinross Gold, my purchase was $10,000. However, I only had $4000 available in my account at that time. After commissions and margin interest, I made $290. a $290 return on $4,000 is 7.25%. That's not bad for holding a stock for 5 days.

See, I don't really believe in Kinross Gold long term. It's a commodity play, an interest rate play, a technical play, a Russia play. It really has nothing to do with Kinross as a company at all except that it was a GOOD DEAL. It was very easy to see the swing before I even purchased (which is why I did).

You can buy stocks and hold them for a year because you believe in them. They might do well. However, it's a lot more profitable to know the market, be confident, leverage your trades, and buy and sell more frequently. You will return much more. I am now up over 70% YTD and I think the longest I held a stock this year was 2 months. I held Argonaut Gold for a little longer than I wanted to. But I also traded Argonaut Gold 5 times this year and I was successful each and every time.

There is conviction in my original decision/purchase because my original decision was to sell Kinross between 4.10 and 4.20. So, my plan did not change. My view on the company though? Long Term? Garbage. I would never buy a company like Kinross as part of my child's RESP or my Retirement Plan. I'll leave Bank Stock and Utilities to do those jobs.

But forget Kinross, as I said. It's not even about Kinross as a company. You want to get in and out before any press releases are even made by Kinross. The goal is just to get in and out as fast as possible. The company itself really doesn't matter at all.

peterk,

Take a look at the following stocks that are currently under my radar, and you will see what I mean:

K.TO (Kinross Gold) - As you can see, it is back to $4.03. I can buy in again (and just might). This is why I get in and get out. It's a waste of time to hold.
TLM.TO (Talisman Energy) - I traded this 2 weeks ago. I bought at 10.85. It is 10.77 now. Great price. Takeover target. Winter is coming. Etc.
YRI.TO (Yamana Gold) - This is a gold play and a technical play.
AR.TO (Argonaut Gold) - This is also a gold play and a technical play.


----------



## Islenska

Have done a lot of this over the years KaeJs, that is the beauty of margin as I never felt it was my own money so was able to buy and hit the sell switch taking some profit. Of course you can get a bite in the rear but all part of investing.
Some losers (Teck), I'm down currently down but by buying and selling a loss is created and my average cost base will be less giving a loss to use against winners in that fiscal year.
Mostly now my account is in stocks I don't trade (dripping) but 10% is still for active swing trading as you mentioned.


----------



## peterk

Thanks for the details. How much of your portfolio do you commit to swing trading?



KaeJS said:


> It was very easy to see the swing before I even purchased (which is why I did).


What does this mean?


----------



## AMABILE

KaeJS, what do you think of AVO..... and ....RKN..for swing trades ?


----------



## KaeJS

peterk said:


> Thanks for the details. How much of your portfolio do you commit to swing trading?
> 
> What does this mean?


You are welcome. 

I commit about 75% of my portfolio to swing trading. This can sometimes vary, but it is usually around the 70-80% mark. By all means, there are reasons to buy other stock, such as financials (BMO, TD, RY, MFC, SLF etc), Telecomms (RCI, T, BCE) and others from various sectors. Reasons being that the part of my portfolio I do not swing trade is invested in dividend aristocrats. A dividend aristocrat (for those that do not know) is a company that consistently pays and increases dividends for at least 25 years. Now, bank stocks usually don't fall into this category due to some otherwise slower growth and the constant need for leverage, but bank stocks are safe, easy and they do maintain their dividend for the most part. Companies that won't go anywhere and are a global giant, or are recession proof, like MCD and CNR, are also good bets for holding.

peterk, what I meant by: "It was very easy to see the swing before I even purchased"

I mean that it is very evident for someone who follows along that you are going to make money. Just as it was evident I would make money in TLM two weeks ago.

I'm not sure if you read the Bombardier thread, but if you have been following along or care to look, just recently I posted that buying Bombardier around $3.60 was "guaranteed money". Some people on the forum give me **** for saying stuff like this, but hey - I was right in the end, and I most usually am (not to sound cocky).

There are just certain trades that you can visualize once you have been following a company for a while. They fall into patterns. In the examples I gave above:

TLM is worth $11.
AR is worth $4
K is worth $4.20
YRI is worth $8.20
BBD is worth $3.80

I come up with these values by looking at financial statements, considering the market sentiment and checking the chart for technical analysis.

Then, I wait for a stock to follow below what I think it is worth. The lower, the better. Like right now, having TLM at 10.77. There is no doubt in my mind it will be $11 again... It is a takeover target, it has a lot of assets, winter is around the corner which should put upward pressure on natgas prices... TLM might go to $11.50, but this is not my concern. My only concern is whether or not it hits my assigned value. I don't get greedy with it. I just get in and get out. I don't want to marry the stock, I just want to get to know the stock, take it out for dinner a few times a week and then capitalize on it. Maybe I'll date the stock again in the future if it is attractive enough at the time.

I hope you can see what I mean. Essentially - I assign values to companies I follow. I don't listen to "what anyone else thinks". As far as I am concerned, AAPL is worth $0 to me. GPRO is worth $0 to me. CM is worth $0 to me. Why? Because I would never trade or buy those companies. I don't care how well they CAN do. I know that my chances of doing well with them are lower and riskier than sticking to what I know, and what I do know is that the values I assign to my companies will be hit in the (near) future.

Maybe AAPL will go to $200. But I don't know that. And I would never be able to assign that type of a value, nor would I have an idea of how long it might take to get there. To all those people holding AAPL, I wish you good luck. It is not for me. (Though, I did trade AAPL once and made money. Never again, though.)

I can admit when I know or don't know something. There are a lot of people that profit in different ways. I just stick to my way because I know that it has proven to work for me.

Some companies that I do like for long term are:

CNR, MCD, KO, BMO, TD, TRP, BCE, RCI.B, FTS, REI.UN, FCR, ECA, CPG, for example. Some of these I own, some I do not. But I assure you that I have owned them all at some point or another. 

I hope that gives you a bit of an illustration as to what I'm trying to do.


----------



## KaeJS

AMABILE said:


> KaeJS, what do you think of AVO..... and ....RKN..for swing trades ?


I'm not saying you can't make money on them, but I personally wouldn't. I do know both companies and here is my reasoning:

AVO - I can see the allure. But:

1) It is tech. Tech is not predictable and predictability is exactly what I am looking for.
2) It looks like it has been in somewhat of a downward trend for the entire year
3) the chart is choppy (but not in a good way, it is erratic)
4) I don't like the fact it was $15 one year ago and now it is $19. It means there could be some room to fall.
5) If you were to buy it at this price ($19ish) I would say your sell out would be $20 or less. That's ~5%. If you use leverage you will make more.

RKN - I don't see the allure. Here's why:

1) Like AVO, it's been in a downward trend all year
2) The chart, like AVO, is choppy and erratic
3) I don't really understand their business model. I mean, I get it. But so what? It's nothing fancy. Who needs it? I just see this company as something Kevin O'Leary would beat down as a "So what? I've got bigger fish to fry" type of situation. I just don't want to invest in monetization software. Any company who is big will make their own types of monetization software (AAPL, GOOG, Etc.)
4) Just look at the 5 year chart...
5) Not to beat a dead horse, but I'm going to go right back to predictability. This stock has none. It's a loose cannon. It can't figure out if it wants to be $2 or if it wants to be $5.

Once again - these are just my actual, unfiltered and unedited thoughts. I don't mean to be rude in anyway. You CAN make money off of AVO and RKN, but I personally wouldn't choose these for swing trades.


----------



## KaeJS

AMABILE,

Look at this 6 month chart of RKN vs. K. I chose these two because they are close in share price (both about $4).

You can see that the Blue Line (K) is more flat and stable (predictable) where as the Red Line (RKN) is not as predictable and has sizeable increase and decreases.


----------



## Connie Merrow

I have buy bond files, warrants and gold. I made huge profit from there.


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 1000 TLM.TO @ 10.70 at 10:45am.

Sold 1000 TLM.TO @ 10.82 at 11:04am.


----------



## peterk

KaeJS said:


> I mean that it is very evident for someone who follows along that you are going to make money. Just as it was evident I would make money in TLM two weeks ago.
> 
> I'm not sure if you read the Bombardier thread, but if you have been following along or care to look, just recently I posted that buying Bombardier around $3.60 was "guaranteed money". Some people on the forum give me **** for saying stuff like this, but hey - I was right in the end, and I most usually am (not to sound cocky).
> 
> There are just certain trades that you can visualize once you have been following a company for a while. They fall into patterns. In the examples I gave above:
> 
> TLM is worth $11.
> AR is worth $4
> K is worth $4.20
> YRI is worth $8.20
> BBD is worth $3.80
> 
> I come up with these values by looking at financial statements, considering the market sentiment and checking the chart for technical analysis.
> 
> Then, I wait for a stock to follow below what I think it is worth. The lower, the better. Like right now, having TLM at 10.77. There is no doubt in my mind it will be $11 again... It is a takeover target, it has a lot of assets, winter is around the corner which should put upward pressure on natgas prices... TLM might go to $11.50, but this is not my concern. My only concern is whether or not it hits my assigned value. I don't get greedy with it. I just get in and get out. I don't want to marry the stock, I just want to get to know the stock, take it out for dinner a few times a week and then capitalize on it. Maybe I'll date the stock again in the future if it is attractive enough at the time.
> 
> I hope you can see what I mean. Essentially - I assign values to companies I follow. I don't listen to "what anyone else thinks". As far as I am concerned, AAPL is worth $0 to me. GPRO is worth $0 to me. CM is worth $0 to me. Why? Because I would never trade or buy those companies. I don't care how well they CAN do. I know that my chances of doing well with them are lower and riskier than sticking to what I know, and what I do know is that the values I assign to my companies will be hit in the (near) future.
> 
> Maybe AAPL will go to $200. But I don't know that. And I would never be able to assign that type of a value, nor would I have an idea of how long it might take to get there. To all those people holding AAPL, I wish you good luck. It is not for me. (Though, I did trade AAPL once and made money. Never again, though.)
> 
> I can admit when I know or don't know something. There are a lot of people that profit in different ways. I just stick to my way because I know that it has proven to work for me.
> 
> Some companies that I do like for long term are:
> 
> CNR, MCD, KO, BMO, TD, TRP, BCE, RCI.B, FTS, REI.UN, FCR, ECA, CPG, for example. Some of these I own, some I do not. But I assure you that I have owned them all at some point or another.
> 
> I hope that gives you a bit of an illustration as to what I'm trying to do.


I think I get it. I just don't understand how this system is doing anything other than playing volatility in the hopes of short term small percentage gains, that when annualized gives an above average return. I don't understand how you seem so confident in your evaluation of a stock down to the penny. Nor how that relates to swing trading. Does a stock that goes down in price become more volatile than when it is up? What is the point at all of price targets if you're just playing the volatility. Can't you just buy a random basket of stocks that are volatile and hope that you can capture that 2-3% in the majority of them in a couple days or weeks?

I don't really understand any about technical analysis. Reading chart and visualizing "something". It seems like black magic to me :hopelessness:

So let me ask, what do you do when you make a buy and then the stock goes down. Either quickly or slowly. Do you sell, buy more, hold? What is the process for when you buy a stock and it DOESN'T pop a few of % in the next days/weeks?


----------



## KaeJS

peterk said:


> I don't understand how you seem so confident in your evaluation of a stock down to the penny. Nor how that relates to swing trading. Does a stock that goes down in price become more volatile than when it is up?


I am confident because I follow the stocks. I follow the market. I am not investing passively. I am actively investing. Today, I traded TLM from 10.70 to 10.82 in 19 minutes. It was very easy. TLM hit a low of 10.68, then it came back up to 10.83, it went back down to 10.70 and I purchased. Before purchasing, I checked various market metrics to make sure I wasn't falling into a trap.

No, a stock that goes down in price does not make it more volatile. It makes the likelihood of it going back up higher in most cases.

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/swingtrading.asp



peterk said:


> What is the point at all of price targets if you're just playing the volatility. Can't you just buy a random basket of stocks that are volatile and hope that you can capture that 2-3% in the majority of them in a couple days or weeks?


You can't just pick stocks at random. You have to pick the stocks you know inside and out. This is what I already explained upthread. You can't just choose any sloozy and go out to dinner with her. You have to get to know her a little bit first.



peterk said:


> So let me ask, what do you do when you make a buy and then the stock goes down. Either quickly or slowly. Do you sell, buy more, hold? What is the process for when you buy a stock and it DOESN'T pop a few of % in the next days/weeks?


Depends on the stock but 90% of the time I just buy more and average down my price because I know that 90% of the time I am right in my valuation of a stock. I have made 20 trades in the year 2014. I have not lost money on a single trade this year. This is a 100% win ratio.


----------



## pastorash

> Depends on the stock but 90% of the time I just buy more and average down my price because I know that 90% of the time I am right in my valuation of a stock. I have made 20 trades in the year 2014. I have not lost money on a single trade this year. This is a 100% win ratio.


The last few years seem to be indicative of a 100% win ratio. During the next downturn I hope you will display your 25% win ratio as well.


----------



## Eder

Kae was doing this during soft markets before and has come under criticism for his trading methods, but he has posted his results for all to see previously and has been very profitable...(other than blowing his profits on that silly sports car)


----------



## Hawkdog

Nice work, love trading 

I bought PNN.v yesterday at 3 cents (50k shares) sold at 4.5 cents today. Bought MBX.T today at 52 cents for a longer hold.


----------



## gibor365

_CM is worth $0 to me. 
Some companies that I do like for long term are: BMO, TD_ 
Really?! How did you come up with those findings?!


----------



## indexxx

KaeJS said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> I commit about 75% of my portfolio to swing trading. This can sometimes vary, but it is usually around the 70-80% mark. By all means, there are reasons to buy other stock, such as financials (BMO, TD, RY, MFC, SLF etc), Telecomms (RCI, T, BCE) and others from various sectors. Reasons being that the part of my portfolio I do not swing trade is invested in dividend aristocrats. A dividend aristocrat (for those that do not know) is a company that consistently pays and increases dividends for at least 25 years. Now, bank stocks usually don't fall into this category due to some otherwise slower growth and the constant need for leverage, but bank stocks are safe, easy and they do maintain their dividend for the most part. Companies that won't go anywhere and are a global giant, or are recession proof, like MCD and CNR, are also good bets for holding.
> 
> peterk, what I meant by: "It was very easy to see the swing before I even purchased"
> 
> I mean that it is very evident for someone who follows along that you are going to make money. Just as it was evident I would make money in TLM two weeks ago.
> 
> I'm not sure if you read the Bombardier thread, but if you have been following along or care to look, just recently I posted that buying Bombardier around $3.60 was "guaranteed money". Some people on the forum give me **** for saying stuff like this, but hey - I was right in the end, and I most usually am (not to sound cocky).
> 
> There are just certain trades that you can visualize once you have been following a company for a while. They fall into patterns. In the examples I gave above:
> 
> TLM is worth $11.
> AR is worth $4
> K is worth $4.20
> YRI is worth $8.20
> BBD is worth $3.80
> 
> I come up with these values by looking at financial statements, considering the market sentiment and checking the chart for technical analysis.
> 
> Then, I wait for a stock to follow below what I think it is worth. The lower, the better. Like right now, having TLM at 10.77. There is no doubt in my mind it will be $11 again... It is a takeover target, it has a lot of assets, winter is around the corner which should put upward pressure on natgas prices... TLM might go to $11.50, but this is not my concern. My only concern is whether or not it hits my assigned value. I don't get greedy with it. I just get in and get out. I don't want to marry the stock, I just want to get to know the stock, take it out for dinner a few times a week and then capitalize on it. Maybe I'll date the stock again in the future if it is attractive enough at the time.
> 
> I hope you can see what I mean. Essentially - I assign values to companies I follow. I don't listen to "what anyone else thinks". As far as I am concerned, AAPL is worth $0 to me. GPRO is worth $0 to me. CM is worth $0 to me. Why? Because I would never trade or buy those companies. I don't care how well they CAN do. I know that my chances of doing well with them are lower and riskier than sticking to what I know, and what I do know is that the values I assign to my companies will be hit in the (near) future.
> 
> Maybe AAPL will go to $200. But I don't know that. And I would never be able to assign that type of a value, nor would I have an idea of how long it might take to get there. To all those people holding AAPL, I wish you good luck. It is not for me. (Though, I did trade AAPL once and made money. Never again, though.)
> 
> I can admit when I know or don't know something. There are a lot of people that profit in different ways. I just stick to my way because I know that it has proven to work for me.
> 
> Some companies that I do like for long term are:
> 
> CNR, MCD, KO, BMO, TD, TRP, BCE, RCI.B, FTS, REI.UN, FCR, ECA, CPG, for example. Some of these I own, some I do not. But I assure you that I have owned them all at some point or another.
> 
> I hope that gives you a bit of an illustration as to what I'm trying to do.


I swing a bit on LQMT, EGHT, and to a lesser extant APL- (atlas pipeline) but I find APL to be a good stock with an excellent divvy so I often end up holding it for a while- I wait until it's depressed, buy, wait for either a 10-20% rise and/or divvy distribution, and then sell. I kind of look at this stock as a 'long-term swing' if you will. A very small percentage of my holdings are allocated to this method.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> _CM is worth $0 to me.
> Some companies that I do like for long term are: BMO, TD_
> Really?! How did you come up with those findings?!


Just a personal choice. I wouldn't choose to own CM, as I'm sure there are people who wouldn't choose to own BMO.

Of course, I know the company is "worth" more than $0. But to me, it's not even worth looking at.


----------



## lonewolf

KaeJS said:


> http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/swingtrading.asp
> 
> 
> 
> You can't just pick stocks at random. You have to pick the stocks you know inside and out. This is what I already explained upthread. You can't just choose any sloozy and go out to dinner with her. You have to get to know her a little bit first.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Stocks are like electrons, atoms & molecules, which hold persistently to their own individuality in response to the fundamental law of vibration


----------



## Islenska

Been accumulating NWC (Northwest Co) that has stores all over the north and in many places is the only "trading post"

Dividend of almost 5%, in the doghouse a bit as latest financials came in weak, nice way to diversify, not an out of the park homerun but steady and the northern economy is here to stay.


----------



## Hawkdog

I've gone all in on an oil and gas microcap. Well not all in really but enough that it could be life changing. I've been accumulating this stock for a year now and I have 465,000 shares averaged in at 8 cents. Trying to get to 500,000.
I have met with company management in their office in Vancouver. They have a huge oil deal in the works which is set to be closed by the end of September. I will keep the board posted as to whether I lose my shirt or retire early.


----------



## KaeJS

Hawkdog said:


> I will keep the board posted as to whether I lose my shirt or retire early.


I hope it works out for you.

May we know which company this is?


----------



## yyz

Hawkdog said:


> I've gone all in on an oil and gas microcap. Well not all in really but enough that it could be life changing. I've been accumulating this stock for a year now and I have 465,000 shares averaged in at 8 cents. Trying to get to 500,000.
> I have met with company management in their office in Vancouver. They have a huge oil deal in the works which is set to be closed by the end of September. I will keep the board posted as to whether I lose my shirt or retire early.




Must be this?
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/23201-Screaming-Buy-thread?p=354593#post354593


----------



## KaeJS

That's the one.

In that case, he has done well buying in at an average price of 8 cents.
He's already up about $9 grand.


----------



## KaeJS

Just bought 1000 shares of TLM.TO @ 10.65.


----------



## AMABILE

KaeJS, when i saw TLM falling to-day, i just knew that you were going to buy it !!


----------



## KaeJS

AMABILE said:


> KaeJS, when i saw TLM falling to-day, i just knew that you were going to buy it !!


Haha. I didn't expect it to go as low as 10.60, but that's alright. I will hold strong with 10.65 and if it drops below 10.50 I may DCA. I don't think it will drop below even 10.60, though. Not unless Monday is a bloodbath day.


----------



## Pluto

Bought some yahoo a few days ago. Reason is Yahoo owns a whack of Alibaba. The latter is a huge company - its ipo is next week. Huge IPO that is apparently priced very reasonably so stock should move up when it trades. Anyway, yahoo stock is reacting very positively. It's not a super risky trade.


----------



## mrPPincer

bought a little BT Group (British ADR, telecom) & BBL (the British ADR of an Ausie materials co., BHP Billiton) 
with some leftover cash in TFSA that was burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## gibor365

Did you buy it in TFSA? If yes, you will be paying dividend withholding tax....


----------



## liquidfinance

gibor said:


> Did you buy it in TFSA? If yes, you will be paying dividend withholding tax....


Gibor we have covered this time and time again. Her Majesty does not withhold any taxes on dividends arising from a UK corporation. 

If you hold a British ADR within a TFSA then you get the full tax free benefit.

I will add that when buying an ADR it is essential you know the domicile of the adr you are investing. 

As an example Santader we all know is a Spanish company. On the ADR you will be hit with Spanish withholding tax. 

Some more complicated stocks such as RDS.A and RDS.B the .A share will attract Dutch withholding tax and the .B share is the UK component and will not be subjected to any tax.


----------



## gibor365

liquidfinance said:


> Gibor we have covered this time and time again. Her Majesty does not withhold any taxes on dividends arising from a UK corporation.
> 
> If you hold a British ADR within a TFSA then you get the full tax free benefit.
> 
> .


Ok than  I thought it's only for registered accounts like for US stocks... If you buy US stock into TFSA , you will pay tax... than British ADRs are the most favoritable for Can investors.... in any case I don't hold any GB stocks


----------



## humble_pie

liquidfinance said:


> Gibor we have covered this time and time again



tis opeless, ee's way too busy talking each: 

sorry, misspelling, it's rat-a-tat-tak-tak-tak-tak-takking

in other news liquid, i am so counting on you to brief us in depth on the scotland story
hour by bonnie hour as she unfolds

my puny 2 bit poll vote says the Yeas will lose by a hair & the Naes will win by a sliver, i have remote cuz up & down the eastern edge of the highlands & they are mostly Nae.


----------



## humble_pie

gibor said:


> ... in any case I don't hold any GB stocks



might we also ask how long has it been since u visited mother russia each:


----------



## 1980z28

FTS -T

now have 2k

I will stop

will use dividend for something else


----------



## 1980z28

BCE-T

purchased 100 shares today


----------



## KaeJS

1980z28 said:


> FTS -T





1980z28 said:


> BCE-T


I love both of these.
It was a sad day on July 31, 2012... when I had to sell my entire portfolio and buy a house.

Ahh... memories.


----------



## gibor365

humble_pie said:


> might we also ask how long has it been since u visited mother russia each:


whay do u care?! i don't ask you how long has it been since u visited mother france

and y do u refer yourself as "we", r u of royal blood ?!


----------



## mrPPincer

gibor said:


> Ok than  I thought it's only for registered accounts like for US stocks... If you buy US stock into TFSA , you will pay tax... than British ADRs are the most favoritable for Can investors.... in any case I don't hold any GB stocks


yep, that's why I've been shopping for UK-based ADRs to hold in the TFSA, along with my CDN based reits, & also why I keep the US-domiciled Vanguard ETFs in the RSP, & keep most of the CDN div payers in the cash account (for me the largest of the 3).

Even though the UK-based ADRs are bought & sold on the US market, the US recognizes that the UK does not charge W/H tax, so they also do not add any when the divs cross the border to Canada.

There are a few other countries with a similar taxation system that allows them to not charge W/H tax on their US traded ADRs, Hong Kong is another one that I know of.


----------



## humble_pie

gibor said:


> whay do u care?! i don't ask you how long has it been since u visited mother france



ah, but you see, i don't keep on extolling the virtues of la Libertad the way you keep on pumping russia 4 ever ...


----------



## liquidfinance

humble_pie said:


> tis opeless, ee's way too busy talking each:
> 
> sorry, misspelling, it's rat-a-tat-tak-tak-tak-tak-takking
> 
> in other news liquid, i am so counting on you to brief us in depth on the scotland story
> hour by bonnie hour as she unfolds
> 
> my puny 2 bit poll vote says the Yeas will lose by a hair & the Naes will win by a sliver, i have remote cuz up & down the eastern edge of the highlands & they are mostly Nae.


Well that is for a different thread. I would agree with you and at least I hope the country stays United. It will be sad day for the UK but I believe it will be the future generations of Scots who will really feel the pain. All I know is at the minute it's putting a lot of downward pressure on the FTSE and on the GBP so there may be some bargains to be had very shortly.


----------



## humble_pie

liquidfinance said:


> ... a lot of downward pressure on the FTSE and on the GBP so there may be some bargains to be had very shortly.



the best i can do is an extremely rough probability of 55-60 No, 40-45 Yes, so that would mean that it's far too soon for me to think of bargains.

if the Naes prevail there might be a brief window of bargain opportunity, although i believe all the fleetfooted parties such as liquidfinance will have snuffled up the bargains long before poor pie can stumble into position ...


----------



## gibor365

humble_pie said:


> ah, but you see, i don't keep on extolling the virtues of la Libertad the way you keep on pumping russia 4 ever ...


probably because there is nothing to extol.... on other hand you keep on extolling US and A .... r u allowed to go there at all?


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> yep, that's why I've been shopping for UK-based ADRs to hold in the TFSA, along with my CDN based reits, & also why I keep the US-domiciled Vanguard ETFs in the RSP, & keep most of the CDN div payers in the cash account (for me the largest of the 3).
> 
> Even though the UK-based ADRs are bought & sold on the US market, the US recognizes that the UK does not charge W/H tax, so they also do not add any when the divs cross the border to Canada.
> 
> There are a few other countries with a similar taxation system that allows them to not charge W/H tax on their US traded ADRs, Hong Kong is another one that I know of.


Good if so.... please let me know if CIBC really won't charge you  Follow this logic , you can also hold iShares MSCI United Kingdom ETF NYSE Arca:EWU 
in TFSA as it consists only from UK stocks (and actually the best one)... I just don't understand why last dividend what about 5 times higher than usual...
From your buys BBL looks interesting... but have no idea how upcoming referendum gonna affect Brit stocks...
BTW, I're read somewhere that Australian companies (I read about banks) declaring dividends taking in consideration witholding tax, meaning you get what you see.... Can anyone confirm?


----------



## humble_pie

gibor said:


> Follow this logic , you can also hold iShares MSCI United Kingdom ETF NYSE Arca:EWU
> in TFSA as it consists only from UK stocks (and actually the best one)...



no i do not think so.

an iShare is a US domestic entity so i would expect it to incur US withholding taxes in TFSA or non-registered accounts.

attention will *not* be paid to the country of domiciliation of the securities held within this US-based ETF.

there is a considerable legal difference between a US ADR or ADS & a US-based ETF.


----------



## liquidfinance

Gibor the supersized dividend is becuase of the Vodafone's disposal of the 45% holding it had of Verizon.


----------



## gibor365

liquidfinance said:


> Gibor the supersized dividend is becuase of the Vodafone's disposal of the 45% holding it had of Verizon.


OIC  don't follow VOD or VZ, so forgot about it.... thus 6+% yield is very misleading , was surprised to see this number and check divi for previous years


----------



## mrPPincer

If it's a US-based etf, that's different than holding the UK based ADRs directly, the US-based ETF will hold the 15% div w/h tax unless it's in a RSP.

As far as the BBL adr (HQed in UK, no w/h tax) vs it's counterpart, BHP adr (based in Australia, so yes I guess it does have w/h tax), I believe it's similar to RDS.B, and RDS.A.

edit: I type slow


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> If it's a US-based etf, that's different than holding the UK based ADRs directly, the US-based ETF will hold the 15% div w/h tax unless it's in a RSP.
> 
> As far as the BBL adr (HQed in UK, no w/h tax) vs it's counterpart, BHP adr (based in Australia, so yes I guess it does have w/h tax), I believe it's similar to RDS.B, and RDS.A.
> 
> edit: I type slow


This is tricky part....and this is why I'd like to ask you to get update when you get divi... btw, do you hold any UK/Australian stocks in RRSP/RRIFs?

and regarding ETF is looks kinda stupid  you may hold same stocks individually and not to pay tax, but in ETF - you pay


----------



## mrPPincer

Those two were actually the first ADRs I've bought & if there is a correction I'm watching a few more but right now the rest of my TFSA is in cash at People's Trust.
It is quite complicated, the w/h tax stuff, I use this CCP guide from time to time http://canadiancouchpotato.com/2012/09/17/foreign-withholding-tax-explained/

liquidfinance's explanation about the ADRs in post #5453 explains it a simply and concisely as it can get, I don't think I can really improve on that.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Just bought 1000 shares of TLM.TO @ 10.65.


I bought more to bring down my average cost.

Currently, I have 1750 shares at an ACB of $10.5643, but I count this as $10.57.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> I bought more to bring down my average cost.
> 
> Currently, I have 1750 shares at an ACB of $10.5643, but I count this as $10.57.


Pretty big $ amount of almosr 19K....did you buy on margin?


----------



## gibor365

Bought TPH 2nd trenche for $5.29 ...


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> Pretty big $ amount of almosr 19K....did you buy on margin?


Yes to margin.



gibor said:


> Bought TPH 2nd trenche for $5.29 ...


NICE.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Yes to margin.
> 
> 
> 
> NICE.


So, you need to sell pretty fast, right? What is your usual time horizont for keeping such trades? This is why it's kinds dangerous...sometime you need several months to wait when price is suitable for sell and you can wait with your money , but with margin you got hit by interest


----------



## doctrine

LRE: 700 shares @ $4.95
TPH: 650 shares @ $5.30
MIC: 100 shares @ $36.50


----------



## My Own Advisor

Geez, some modest buys!


----------



## dubmac

does anyone know why PWT was up 10% this morning?


----------



## Synergy

dubmac said:


> does anyone know why PWT was up 10% this morning?


Delayed release of Q2 - 2014, results looked good enough for a 10+% bump I guess.


----------



## mars

Back on the 9th of the month I bought some CRS at $0.16. I should have got in when they were at $0.08 when a friend of mine and I were first discussing it. It is currently at $0.23 but it had reached $0.29 earlier in the week.


----------



## Butters

KaeJS said:


> I bought more to bring down my average cost.
> 
> Currently, I have 1750 shares at an ACB of $10.5643, but I count this as $10.57.


18.5k
now worth
16k

guess 2k loss isnt so bad, but in margin too

going to wait it out? seems like its been trending down all year


----------



## dubmac

I came across this artcle (written by a Swiss fund mgr) who suggests that there is value in the mining sector. I do not know who the guy - but he makes reference to some junior gold companies. He has some information that may be helpful - read the last few paragraphs if you are interested in his picks and why he picks them. I think I'd rather just watch XGD and any other mining ETF rather than try my luck in the casino that is junior miners... 

http://www.investing.com/analysis/b...-bottom-is-in-and-opportunities-abound-223069


----------



## Synergy

dubmac said:


> I came across this artcle (written by a Swiss fund mgr) who suggests that there is value in the mining sector. I do not know who the guy - but he makes reference to some junior gold companies. He has some information that may be helpful - read the last few paragraphs if you are interested in his picks and why he picks them. I think I'd rather just watch XGD and any other mining ETF rather than try my luck in the casino that is junior miners...
> 
> http://www.investing.com/analysis/b...-bottom-is-in-and-opportunities-abound-223069


Thanks for sharing the info / link. If you wanted to play the junior's in an ETF you can look at ZJG. I'm somwhate partial to the large cap names and XGD as well. Some of the miners are starting to look attractive again but who knows whether the $1200 level will be supportive or not.


----------



## KaeJS

SheaButters said:


> 18.5k
> now worth
> 16k
> 
> guess 2k loss isnt so bad, but in margin too
> 
> going to wait it out? seems like its been trending down all year


Re-check your math.

Also, the reason TLM has been falling is not a TLM specific issue.
It's a sector-wide issue.

Compare TLM with ECA, CPG, COS over the last 5 days and tell me if any of them have gone up.


----------



## gibor365

KaeJS said:


> Re-check your math.
> 
> Also, the reason TLM has been falling is not a TLM specific issue.
> It's a sector-wide issue.
> 
> Compare TLM with ECA, CPG, COS over the last 5 days and tell me if any of them have gone up.


i also noticed it  in any case as per today's price it's 17.2K, so I'm just wondering if you still keep TLM...?


----------



## Jon_Snow

Falling knives everywhere, but bought another 300 BTE @42.00.


----------



## KaeJS

gibor said:


> i also noticed it  in any case as per today's price it's 17.2K, so I'm just wondering if you still keep TLM...?


gibor, I am still holding TLM. Yes, I am at a loss.

I may consider buying 1750 shares more if the price hits $9.50. We will see....


----------



## Jon_Snow

And as your high risk - high reward move of the day, 3000 [email protected]

And I'm done for the day, off to the gym.


----------



## KaeJS

Jon_Snow said:


> And as your high risk - high reward move of the day, 3000 [email protected]
> 
> And I'm done for the day, off to the gym.


Nice buy, Mr. Snow.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Jon_Snow said:


> Falling knives everywhere, but bought another 300 BTE @42.00.


A small investment for you


----------



## Jon_Snow

Well, I don't work anymore, so cash is not as plentiful for investment purposes. :biggrin:


----------



## KaeJS

Jon_Snow said:


> Well, I don't work anymore, so cash is not as plentiful for investment purposes. :biggrin:


Hey, I thought you were off to the gym?


----------



## Jon_Snow

I got stuck watching BNN... not abandoning gym plans yet.


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> I got stuck watching BNN... not abandoning gym plans yet.


Cannot watch now.... what interesting do they talk?


----------



## Jon_Snow

gibor said:


> Cannot watch now.... what interesting do they talk?


Well, one of their daily talking heads thinks that oil prices may be bottoming... I hope so... my non-reg portfolio pretty much goes up and down in synch with oil prices. So right now, not so good... but dividends yields of around 7%, so that makes it easier.


----------



## gibor365

Jon_Snow said:


> .. but dividends yields of around 7%, so that makes it easier.


The most important that dividends won't be cut/suspended


----------



## KaeJS

Jon_Snow said:


> Well, one of their daily talking heads thinks that oil prices may be bottoming... I hope so...


I think so, too.

Which is why I am still holding TLM.

"What goes down must come up"

- Isn't that how the saying goes?


----------



## hickupper

Does anyone carry CNR/CPR in their portfolio? I have started to hear more and more about how shipping by rail is making a rally. I doubt there will be anything in the short term, but long term?


----------



## Ihatetaxes

Picked up on sale on both VWO and DEM today since emerging markets are getting squashed. Also some XIC.


----------



## Homerhomer

small position in Baytex under 40, will have no problem buying more if it continues to go down.


----------



## Killer Z

Homerhomer said:


> small position in Baytex under 40, will have no problem buying more if it continues to go down.


I added at $39.88.


----------



## marina628

Bought 50 shares of ENB and BNS today


----------



## gibor365

marina628 said:


> Bought 50 shares of ENB and BNS today


may I ask why ENB and not ENF? ENF has much higher yield and better payout ratio... thinking to add more ENF


----------



## marina628

I am long time holder of ENB and I add a certain amount each year ,I do the same to my bank stocks and other holdings I know I will hold long term.I looked at ENF in past but never bothered to purchase it .


----------



## Eder

In the last few days I bought more BCE, TransCanada, Canadian Oil Sands and Royal Bank. I dunno about RY...I was going to buy some Great West Life but have too many companies to track and RY will do well when rates increase.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> In the last few days I bought more BCE, TransCanada, Canadian Oil Sands and Royal Bank. I dunno about RY...I was going to buy some Great West Life but have too many companies to track and RY will do well when rates increase.


Recently I bought a little more RY, it's in my LIRA account, so cannot add money there, so bought from dividend income for a little while...


----------



## Ethan

I picked up some HWO this morning, I think it's a great buy.


----------



## Jon_Snow

So today I bought some CPG, BTE, and SGY.... Enough shares to boost monthly dividends by $200. :eagerness:


----------



## DividendLuvr

Added more BTE at $38.35 - sub-$40 is a great deal.


----------



## birdman

bought some CPG and will probably add again if it goes to 36.


----------



## AltaRed

I wouldn't be buying much in the commodities until I saw some resistance/support showing. 52 week lows might be a starting point dipping toes in but the oils in particular could fall considerably more if oil slumps and settles out <$85. Not all oils are considered equal either. Look for those with strong balance sheets and low(er) payout ratios and/or high percentages of production hedged through 2015.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Based on where the markets are going today...let 'em (stocks) drop and keep saving for now....


----------



## Synergy

AltaRed said:


> Look for those with strong balance sheets and low(er) payout ratios and/or high percentages of production hedged through 2015.


Do you have any examples of this currently? In theory it seems logical but I'm just curious if it's actually playing out that way.


----------



## cashinstinct

I am setting up RESP next month (need a birth certificate first!), so the comeback can wait, I need to buy index in the next month!


----------



## AltaRed

Synergy said:


> Do you have any examples of this currently? In theory it seems logical but I'm just curious if it's actually playing out that way.


The oils with the most severe corrections are tending to be those with high payouts and weaker balance sheets. CPG and BTE would be 2 examples. COS has also been hit hard probably because of unhedged production but it has a decent balance sheet and its high dev capex program is winding down. I've taken a partial position in COS based on this logic. Examples of stocks holding up better are SU and IMO with more rational dividend policies and better balance sheets. I have not looked at any others.

Added: Strong balance sheets are very important in times of stress. Most people ignore these in bull markets....to their ultimate peril.


----------



## gibor365

AltaRed said:


> Added: Strong balance sheets are very important in times of stress. Most people ignore these in bull markets....to their ultimate peril.


when market is crushing and people panic , no strong balance sheet will help


----------



## AltaRed

gibor said:


> when market is crushing and people panic , no strong balance sheet will help


True, but the contrarian and wise investor should be able to pick ultimate winners among the rubble IF paying attention to appropriate financial metrics.


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> when market is crushing and people panic , no strong balance sheet will help


It does matter...maybe not when the correction is in full swing, but after the dust settles.
After the dust settles and the market has bottomed, those companies in sound financial position will recover first and faster.
They can use the strength of their balance sheet to buy out good assets from the weaker companies.


----------



## Synergy

AltaRed said:


> The oils with the most severe corrections are tending to be those with high payouts and weaker balance sheets. CPG and BTE would be 2 examples. COS has also been hit hard probably because of unhedged production but it has a decent balance sheet and its high dev capex program is winding down. I've taken a partial position in COS based on this logic. Examples of stocks holding up better are SU and IMO with more rational dividend policies and better balance sheets. I have not looked at any others.
> 
> Added: Strong balance sheets are very important in times of stress. Most people ignore these in bull markets....to their ultimate peril.


Thanks. I'll do some further comparison charting myself.


----------



## Toronto.gal

HaroldCrump said:


> After the dust settles and the market has bottomed, those *companies in sound financial position will recover first and faster*. They can use the strength of their balance sheet to *buy out good assets from the weaker companies.*


Indeed.

However, Gibor was talking about the cycle of investor emotions though, in which case, he would be right, as 'panicked' investors in 'crashing markets' would not give much thought to balance sheets, no matter the company. 

Panic is preceded by desperation/fear, and followed by capitulation, depression, etc., so a long way from mental clarity. 

Where are you right now Harold? I think I'm between exuberance/excitement for not having let all my unrealized profits in certain sectors evaporate. A bit of denial as well. :hopelessness:


----------



## CPA Candidate

AltaRed said:


> The oils with the most severe corrections are tending to be those with high payouts and weaker balance sheets. CPG and BTE would be 2 examples. COS has also been hit hard probably because of unhedged production but it has a decent balance sheet and its high dev capex program is winding down. I've taken a partial position in COS based on this logic. Examples of stocks holding up better are SU and IMO with more rational dividend policies and better balance sheets. I have not looked at any others.
> 
> Added: Strong balance sheets are very important in times of stress. Most people ignore these in bull markets....to their ultimate peril.


CPG doesn't have a weak balance sheet. They are funded primarily with equity, which everyone loves to complain about. At June 30th, their debt to equity ratio is 0.28.


----------



## AltaRed

CPA Candidate said:


> CPG doesn't have a weak balance sheet. They are funded primarily with equity, which everyone loves to complain about. At June 30th, their debt to equity ratio is 0.28.


Their dividend payout ratio is on the extreme side which will quickly affect their balance sheet if oil prices remain soft past their end of their hedging program.

Added: I have not scrutinized CPG that well to offer more specific insight on when/how that dilemma will hit them but it has too...at some point.


----------



## gibor365

> However, Gibor was talking about the cycle of investor emotions though, in which case, he would be right, as 'panicked' investors in 'crashing markets' would not give much thought to balance sheets, no matter the company.


 when investors/institutions are panicking and selling SPY or QQQ , ALL stocks in those ETFs will get hit.


----------



## Synergy

AltaRed said:


> Their dividend payout ratio is on the extreme side which will quickly affect their balance sheet if oil prices remain soft past their end of their hedging program..


Payout ratio will become a huge concern if oil prices continues to declinie. Invevstors will dump stocks which they feel the dividend may be at risk / unsustainable and if a dividend ever gets cut then the share price will really get hit hard. It's a risk you take and that's why a lot of these names are now yielding 7-8% again. Solely based on a long term / 5 year chart, a lot of these names are getting very close to what appears to be a great buying opportunity and I'm tempted to buy back into some of these names again.

An article on CPG from The Motley Fool - FWIW:
http://www.fool.ca/2014/10/08/is-crescent-point-corp-s-monster-dividend-yield-truly-sustainable/

Having interest rates "lower for longer" should also be a positive for certain names in this group.


----------



## AltaRed

I am surprised MF is that upbeat about CPG but if they've done their homework as they presumably should have, I will not argue the point further....for now. The capital intensive oil sector does operate on cash flow but earnings must ultimately follow for shareholder return. Two digit ROCE, i.e. return on capital employed, is key measure for long term buy and hold investors.


----------



## Homerhomer

COS.TO and CBI today, baytex in the last two days.
Let's see if next week brings more bargains.


----------



## Synergy

Homerhomer said:


> COS.TO and CBI today, baytex in the last two days.
> Let's see if next week brings more bargains.


Just picked up some COS myself this morning. Looked like a decent entry point.


----------



## gibor365

Had on one of the accounts for long time some US MM that pays nothing... so added to my COP holdings, yield is 4.1% , payout ratio 15% and cheap P/E at 11...


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ your inbox is full.


----------



## gibor365

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ your inbox is full.


not any more


----------



## GOB

gibor said:


> Had on one of the accounts for long time some US MM that pays nothing... so added to my COP holdings, yield is 4.1% , payout ratio 15% and cheap P/E at 11...


Are you sure about that 15% payout ratio? Seems awfully low, and my research shows it's 45% which sounds more reasonable. Q3 earnings will probably be a YoY decline which will further increase that payout ratio. It's still a great buy and hold IMO. I'm looking to add on further weakness.


----------



## gibor365

GOB said:


> Are you sure about that 15% payout ratio? Seems awfully low, and my research shows it's 45% which sounds more reasonable. Q3 earnings will probably be a YoY decline which will further increase that payout ratio. It's still a great buy and hold IMO. I'm looking to add on further weakness.


Yes, it's 45%...just mistyped


----------



## londoncalling

bought long run exploration @3.95 last tuesday. curious as to the bottom. My guess is it ill be a stock i wish i bought more of 2 years from now.

cheers


----------



## peterk

Bought 200 shares of XEG (Canadian energy ETF).

Decided I'm not going to screw around too much anymore with individual stock picking and will just buy sector ETFs when I see an industry take a downturn that I think will recover in the future faster than the overall markets rise...


----------



## 1980z28

TD 100 more
COS 100 more
FTS 100 more


----------



## Ihatetaxes

peterk said:


> Bought 200 shares of XEG (Canadian energy ETF).
> 
> Decided I'm not going to screw around too much anymore with individual stock picking and will just buy sector ETFs when I see an industry take a downturn that I think will recover in the future faster than the overall markets rise...


Bought some of this too as well as more XIC. Running low on cash in my accounts...


----------



## 1980z28

Leverage


----------



## CPA Candidate

I wouldn't touch this market until it finds a bottom and consolidates, and there's none in sight at the moment. Nearly everyone that has bought the dips in the past few weeks has been flogged.


----------



## 1980z28

Agree 

Plus the other 300k plus 

Got burnt in around 2001 and 2009 and now  remember nortel and tech and that gold company bre x

Glad retirement is close

Car paid for


----------



## peterk

CPA Candidate said:


> I wouldn't touch this market until it finds a bottom and consolidates, and there's none in sight at the moment. Nearly everyone that has bought the dips in the past few weeks has been flogged.


What sighting would I make to tell me that the bottom has arrived?

Nearly everyone who bought the previous 5 or 6 dips that occurred in the markets over the past 2 years have made off like bandits...is this one different?


----------



## CPA Candidate

peterk said:


> What sighting would I make to tell me that the bottom has arrived?
> 
> Nearly everyone who bought the previous 5 or 6 dips that occurred in the markets over the past 2 years have made off like bandits...is this one different?


Yes, this is different. As the market falls, the selling is intensifying.


----------



## Eder

Seems like a nice correction to me...Santa is here soon as well as higher equity prices most likely....Action today looks to me like capitulation, but who knows. What we do know is the market eventually recovers...and dividends are a nice panacea while we wait.


----------



## hboy43

Eder said:


> Seems like a nice correction to me...Santa is here soon as well as higher equity prices most likely....Action today looks to me like capitulation, but who knows. What we do know is the market eventually recovers...and dividends are a nice panacea while we wait.


Year end 2013, total IAD (indicated annual dividend) $60K, indicated margin interest expense $9.5K, net dividend $50.5K
Now, IAD $70K, indicated margin expense $12.5K (cuz I did a little buying recently), net dividend $57.5K.

I am actually down on the year about 10%, $150K YTD and this is the metric that gets most people all worked up. In the long run the value of my portfolio will follow the dividend figures, so the action there is what excites me.

hboy43


----------



## GOB

Impressive dividend returns! Hope I get there one day.


----------



## Richardp

I bought shares of RY and PG on Friday (wanted to initiate a position and ex-div date is coming this week) and probably start a position in Disney on Monday if the markets keep their uptrend.


----------



## gardner

doubled-down on AGU today and used the opportunity to flog off some $US at 1.1279


----------



## maxandrelax

Suncor SU - I can now DRIP. Woot!


----------



## pastorash

CIBC CM - first Canadian bank, toss up between that and Royal, I'm sure 10 years from now i'll own them all.


----------



## Butters

I bought CM recently aswell. Highest dividend among them. Was looking at BNS and BMO also.

I also bought emp.a as it was mentioned twice as a top buy on BNN yesterday and 6 days ago. It hasn't ran up today 2% like most the other stocks. 
I have been wanting loblaws for awhile but emp looks like it has some room to grow

Also really looking at atco or CU


----------



## gibor365

Was planning to buy CVX and/or HSE today in the morning....but money got transfered only EOD , so passed on it for now... still watching both + ENF and ... KO after 6% drop today...

CM is a great investment, even though hated by many CMF members (especially KaeJS) 
CM is actually our biggest position in total household portfolio


----------



## birdman

Bought XEO,and added BMO, GEI, and TD


----------



## Canadian

@frase - Gibson is a great company but why buy now? It's still up 20% YTD and trading at 30x earnings. HSE is down 16% YTD and trades at 14x earnings.


----------



## Underworld

Started to add to my dividend stocks. TD and SU.


----------



## gibor365

Added I little bit more HSE


----------



## Moneytoo

gibor said:


> Added I little bit more HSE


Any clue why it keeps falling after what looks like good quarter results: Husky profit rises 11.5% as production increases ?  I bought for $33 and change on the first dip... *sigh*


----------



## gibor365

Moneytoo said:


> Any clue why it keeps falling after what looks like good quarter results: Husky profit rises 11.5% as production increases ?  I bought for $33 and change on the first dip... *sigh*


I also was surprised


----------



## GOB

Moneytoo said:


> Any clue why it keeps falling after what looks like good quarter results: Husky profit rises 11.5% as production increases ?  I bought for $33 and change on the first dip... *sigh*


Net income rose but EPS was flat. HSE keeps issuing more and more shares which is stifling the stock price. I'm considering a position here but I don't like rampant share dilution.


----------



## Moneytoo

GOB said:


> Net income rose but EPS was flat. HSE keeps issuing more and more shares which is stifling the stock price. I'm considering a position here but I don't like rampant share dilution.


Oh I thought it's only CPG who's doing that (my other holding that I bought too early, before it really went down - but oh well, both intended for long term...) - thank you!


----------



## AltaRed

You have to look at each company's financials to see how they handle things like DRIPs and performance compensation (e.g. stock options). The very best companies buyback shares on the open market to keep their float the same and avoid dilution in both cases. A lot of companies will buy back for exercise of stock options but very often issue Treasury shares for DRIPs which is dilution of shareholder equity - sneaky bastards.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Moneytoo said:


> Any clue why it keeps falling after what looks like good quarter results
> I bought for $33 and change on the first dip...





GOB said:


> Net income rose but EPS was flat. HSE keeps issuing more and more shares which is stifling the stock price. I'm considering a position here but I don't like rampant share dilution.


In addition, Sunrise costs have increased about 20%.
They were able to realize only about $68 a barrel for their oil sands production.

But, on the other hand, Liwan has just started up this year.

They have a _very_ strong balance sheet.
Their dilution is no more or less than many other companies in this sector.


----------



## gardner

I bought some more HSE today too. @27.42.


----------



## HaroldCrump

gardner said:


> I bought some more HSE today too. @27.42.


Already?
Oh wow, you don't mess around, do ya?
I'd personally not have pulled the trigger at this time.
Might be a little too early.


----------



## gardner

Maybe. I'm not all-in by any means.


----------



## gibor365

gardner said:


> Maybe. I'm not all-in by any means.


I will buy another trenche if HSE falls to mid 26's... imho, it's very solid compnay and good hold for next 10-15 years... Fir now just waiting and getting nice dividend which I DRIP


----------



## gibor365

Hmm... interesting...after KMB, PG also planning to do spin off


> The company announced that it now plans to exit its Duracell personal power business by making it a stand alone company. PG has not yet provided details surrounding this spinoff


but what is Duracell?! What they are prodicing except battaries and some chargers?


----------



## GOB

Decided to dip my toe into HSE this morning. $27.11


----------



## Nemo2

Tax loss harvested BDI and replaced them with a couple hundred SU.


----------



## bettyboop

I was planning on buying some TCK.B but bought an additional 300 COS @ 17.13 instead. I couldn't resist as it's below my original purchase price. Now I have it in both my unregistered and TFSA accounts and I can use the TFSA for trading. There will probably be lots of time to pick up TCK.B but I'm out of room in my TFSA now.


----------



## moisimplementmoi

i'm buying a nice bottle of Sauvignon Blanc, because sometimes you have to reap the benefits is something my step father thought me.


----------



## londoncalling

Not a huge wine drinker myself but many may be wondering if your step father taught you to "share the wealth" as well. <passes empty glass> :cheerful:


----------



## dime

Monday I'm buying some shares of BAX on the US side. Healthcare is typically a pretty safe play, S&P recommended, quality name. 6% long term growth and there's a decent dividend there as well. 

Bought a bit of SVY last week. TD gave it an 'action list buy' rating. 

FM is attractive for the long term with the latest selling action. They're the world's largest copper producer and energy prices have fallen so the cost of mining should fall as well. I've been adding to my position on the way down.


----------



## moisimplementmoi

londoncalling said:


> Not a huge wine drinker myself but many may be wondering if your step father taught you to "share the wealth" as well. <passes empty glass> :cheerful:


sorry i missed it at the time.... of course i share... come over anytime ....


----------



## Jets99

BNS & CNQ yesterday.
SU maybe today.


----------



## dime

Grabbed some shares of WCP, RUS and XEI this week.


WCP has a monthly dividend which yields 4.8%. It has a healthy net profit margin of > %36, one of the highest ROE of > 16% (compared to industry average 6.5), Price to cash flow of 7.6x. , a long term growth forecast of %17. It's trading at it's 5 year average forward PE of 20.2, and under it's 5 year average PEG of 1.7 TD lists WCP with an 'Action List' BUY rating Oct 1. 


RUS was down 3% friday and 20% down from the high of the year. It yields 4.8% has a forward PE of 12.3 Analysts estimate the 2015 EPS to be a 21% increase over 2014. Technically it appears to be at a buying point in the long term trend. It's estimated long term growth is 11.3% which is comparable to it's ROE of 11.8. It currently trades under it's 5 year average P/S, PE, forward PE, and PEG. Stockreports+ rates it a 9/10. 


XEI has a low MER of 0.2%, holds 75 stocks and yields a solid 4.37%. It's quite diversified across sectors with 20% in energy. The energy sector is down quite a bit over the past month or so, so the ETF is currently down about 6.5% from the high of the year.


----------



## Greyhound86

I have been buying oil stocks over the past few weeks. 

There are so many good ones to choose from (if oil goes up again or stays steady even) I bought several Energy ETF's (XEG and XLE) that are market cap weighted and so the top holdings are all the big companies like Chevron, Exxon etc in the US and Suncor, Canadian Natural Resources etc in Canada. 

I bought partial positions and was planning on buying more later. The XLE rose 8% before I bought more and I haven't added to that position yet but I really should. I think I will have an opportunity sometime soon given the volatility in the market. I did buy XEG on two separate occasions so have almost enough. 

I also purchased some individual energy stocks that are more mid-sized as their weightings are pretty low in the ETF's 

Baytex, Spartan, Whitecap, TOG, Ultra Pet, Precision Drilling

In total the purchases were 14% of the portfolio bringing our energy portion to 18% (allready held TRP, VET, CPG, CR and AAV)


----------



## namelessone

Michael Kors, 123 shares @ avg cost of $73. 30% of my portfolio will be free for new deployment within the next two weeks because the value positions have reached exit price. KORS will be under heavy fire if it goes down more.


----------



## gardner

I bought a little NPR.UN yesterday. I hope we have seen the lows after their 3rd qrt results.


----------



## supperfly17

Started a position in TCK.B today.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Because of the oil drop yesterday, I bought small lots of encana and transcanada pipeline.
Encana because the high price of natural gas will help them thru low oil price. TRP because demand will be higher because oil is low price right now.
I bought at this time because when prices drop further, I will become fearful and not buy.


----------



## Underworld

More Suncor @ 36.81


----------



## gibor365

Planning to buy CVX next week


----------



## warp

There seem to be little posts about what anyone is buying these days.

Can this mean that there is little interest in buying while we are all getting hurt,( at the moment), with this drop in oil prices and energy stocks? 
Of course this in one measure of a dropping stock market....few buyers, lots of sellers.


----------



## Synergy

warp said:


> There seem to be little posts about what anyone is buying these days.


Purchased ACQ just a few minutes ago. Looking at slowly dipping into some of the energy names - maybe today.


----------



## cainvest

warp said:


> There seem to be little posts about what anyone is buying these days.
> 
> Can this mean that there is little interest in buying while we are all getting hurt,( at the moment), with this drop in oil prices and energy stocks?
> Of course this in one measure of a dropping stock market....few buyers, lots of sellers.


I started a small position in CDN oil last week and will add to it if prices do a significant fall again.


----------



## jaybee

Synergy said:


> Purchased ACQ just a few minutes ago. Looking at slowly dipping into some of the energy names - maybe today.


Same here. I added to my position @ 47.57


----------



## jcgd

I'm looking at selling a few stocks and moving into some oil stocks. Just haven't thought through what I want to do yet.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Gibson GEI
still following T boone's advice.

I just checked Gibson's financials and they sell pipeline use and terminals for oil so present oil price should be irrevelent to their bottom line. Provincial/global shutdown will hurt but we will see.


----------



## Synergy

Purchased some XEG after selling off BTE, CPG & COS (tax loss sale) today. Turns out I took profits on these same names earlier in the year and when all is said and done, I've pretty much broke even on my energy / oil names for the year. Would like to buy these names back again sometime in January. XEG is meant to capture any potential upside in the meantime OR to create more losses:biggrin:


----------



## webber22

Regarding XEG, I wouldn't buy any etf's towards the end of the year since they distribute capital gains etc.
Ishares XEG shows a 6.99% capital gain prelim distribution for 2014


----------



## Canadian

daddybigbucks said:


> Gibson GEI


I sold GEI to lock in some profits a couple months ago. It has since almost returned to my original purchase price. I like the company - I'm considering buying back in.


A lot of stocks have taken a beating lately. I have a few stocks I'm considering averaging down on (NIF.UN is one).


----------



## Synergy

webber22 said:


> Regarding XEG, I wouldn't buy any etf's towards the end of the year since they distribute capital gains etc.
> Ishares XEG shows a 6.99% capital gain prelim distribution for 2014


No worries, I purchased the XEG shares within my RRSP. My plan is to buy back the names I've sold in my non-reg account. I stay away from ETF and index funds inside my non-reg accounts.

Edit: I will likely sell the position in XEG once I buy back the original names.


----------



## james4beach

james4beach said:


> Recently I bought:
> AC.B
> ATA
> RMP
> TOU
> DSG
> GIB.A
> IFP
> VRX


The above portfolio was initiated in June, and it's time to close the positions now in December. Current performance for my portfolio is +5.8% versus TSX benchmark -1.4% meaning my picks outperformed by a whopping 7%. My weightings were pretty lucky; each sector has two stocks, except IFP and VRX which had double weight as the only members of their sectors.

This portfolio was generated by my experimental technical analysis-based system!


----------



## martinv

my apologies for putting this in the wrong thread but after reading james4beach above, thought it may be of interest.
I didn't do quite as well. In fact, this is starting to look like 2008 all over again.
In July/August I bought the following stocks as a small cap dividend portfolio.

CVL
RME
EFH
SDY
TMA
TPH
MCB
SIS
PM (prism medical)
LRE

So far It is down 22% and falling rapidly. Ouch, that is a lot of money.
Didn't see the fall in the price of oil coming so fast and furious.
Hopefully, in a few years things will recover.
Who would have thought my best performing stock in this would be Savaria (SIS).
Oh well, there is still some money left for another fish taco at Adelita's down here in Baja. And it is warm.


----------



## peterk

Just bought some more COS, and started a position in ACQ at $50.


----------



## Franky Jr

Added to my HSE position yesterday.


----------



## dime

Grabbed some STN and CWB. Its always hard to pick the perfect bottom, but relative to the estimated earnings growth they look good to me at this price for a buy and hold.


----------



## DmDave

Core and explore, put down $10,000 into MAW150 today into my TFSA.


----------



## Beaver101

Opened a position WEF, in support of our lumber industry and hope to make some $ in the long term.


----------



## maxandrelax

Beaver101 said:


> Opened a position WEF, in support of our lumber industry and hope to make some $ in the long term.


Speaking of lumber, bought more SJ.to.


----------



## Cal

Currently watching ARX, BCE, BMO...all at the right price.


----------



## marina628

Bought SCU and AC today.


----------



## Beaver101

maxandrelax said:


> Speaking of lumber, bought more SJ.to.


 ... oh? I'm not aware of SJ.to ... will take a look. 

Bought a good chunk of (but risky) microcap - CWL - an international recruitment firm ... figures companies will always need to recruit execotives. CWL has a dividend to boot too.


----------



## gibor365

Bought some BMO yesterday at $80


----------



## gibor365

CVX is becoming more and more attractive.... will add to my position when it goint to about $107 (yield will be 4%).... those guys increase dividend for 28 consecutive years , include 1998 when oil dropped to $11 and lower....


----------



## lonewolf

oi -owen has averaged yearly +11.4% in Dec last 20 years 75% win ratio


----------



## newfoundlander61

Whitecap Resources WCP-T is on my watch list, haven't pulled the trigger yet today. Looks like it could go much lower. Ended up putting $1000 in my Mawer Balanced Fund, too chicken to buy stocks today :cower:


----------



## atrp2biz

Picked up some servings of ALA and CPG this morning significantly bringing down our cash position. Also added to BRK which is a core holding for us.


----------



## gibor365

Added to my T:NYSE position today... they gonna announce another small dividend hike this month and yield gonna be almost 5.8% ...with P/E =10 and payout at 56% just couldn't resist


----------



## dubmac

http://www.mawer.com/knowledge-centre/mawer-blog/don-t-try-to-catch-a-falling-knife/
a good read for anyone looking to "Buy on the dip" ... especially with respect to oil prices...caveat emptor.


----------



## jaybee

I added to my Suncor position 200 shares @ 32.41 yesterday. This is approximately what I paid for my initial position in the summer of 2013.

Also added to ACQ @ 43.55. I think both of these have been beaten up too much!


----------



## avrex

This morning, I've thrown some gambling money at SPY calls.

Looking for a Santa Clause rally.


----------



## My Own Advisor

avrex said:


> this morning, i've thrown some gambling money at spy calls.
> 
> Looking for a santa clause rally.


lol


----------



## 6811

I added to my Russel Metals (RUS) 200 shares @ $25.61 today. With a PE of 14, a 5.9% yield, and a price near it's 52 week low I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## dime

6811 said:


> I added to my Russel Metals (RUS) 200 shares @ $25.61 today. With a PE of 14, a 5.9% yield, and a price near it's 52 week low I just couldn't pass it up.


Same, added more RUS shares to the portfolio today as well. Also more shares of CP as it closed down during the last hour of the day today. Both RUS and CP should have lower costs ahead because of cheaper fuel prices.

AMJ on the US side. Its the largest Alerian ETN with near 5.25% yield and since it's pipelines it doesn't have the same issues with the price of oil as producers.


----------



## Spidey

Bought a little more Whitecap @$10.02. Now yielding 7.21% with a 52% payout ratio. Currently trading at about book value. 23.65% dept/capital. IMO, a safer bet than COS or CPG.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Crazy low payout ratio for that high-yield Spidey....humm... *thinking more about WCP*


----------



## gladaki

My Own Advisor said:


> Crazy low payout ratio for that high-yield Spidey....humm... *thinking more about WCP*


Question is will they able to survive 40$ oil for a year.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...-change-output-even-if-price-drops-to-40.html

What is cost per barrel for Whitecap ?
Payout ratio is really good...
Any other companies with low payout ratio


----------



## Jorob199r

Mawer balanced fund and mawer tax effective fund. The only buys I ever seem to make.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Have held the Mawer Balanced for a while now, also picked up some WCP twice last week.


----------



## lonewolf

SPX (S&P 500) Dec 2016 strike 600 put $3.50


----------



## gardner

I bought some more LB and NA.


----------



## blin10

stepping in into oil sector slowly, cve/hse/erf


----------



## gibor365

Initiated position in UL ....wanted to buy it below $40 ...if it drops to $35 will buy more...


----------



## bflannel

Went in on TD for 200 shares as the majority of my SDRRSP contribution this year. I am looking at purchasing more NBD to average my $/share down, just don't know if my money could be better spent somewhere else!


----------



## BCouto

Bought into COS today at 9.55 Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## FrugalTrader

Bought some BNS today!


----------



## londoncalling

Averaged down on existing positions in the energy sector this week. LRE,SGY, CPG and EGL.UN. Hopefully these will be a nice swing trade. If not have time to hold them for longer term. I am trying to initiate positions in HSE and SU but so far my lowball bids have not been executed. Got bids in on National Bank and BNS. Hope to fill these orders by the end of the week so I can say I finished my Xmas shopping. Also browsing some US stocks and UK and European ADRs. 

Cheers


----------



## peterk

Are you freaking kidding me. I just put 5k into my RRSP to average down my energy and metals holdings. Funds went through yesterday... And everything is up 10% in 2 days before I can get a chance to buy. GRR


----------



## Synergy

peterk said:


> Are you freaking kidding me. I just put 5k into my RRSP to average down my energy and metals holdings. Funds went through yesterday... And everything is up 10% in 2 days before I can get a chance to buy. GRR


I feel your pain! I've been picking away at XEG over the last little while but I was hoping to go shopping in the new Year (TFSA & lumb sum RRSP contribution). We are still well off the highs and who knows how the rest of the year will play out...


----------



## Nemo2

peterk said:


> Are you freaking kidding me. I just put 5k into my RRSP to average down my energy and metals holdings. Funds went through yesterday... And everything is up 10% in 2 days before I can get a chance to buy. GRR


Knowing the funds were coming through couldn't you have taken advantage of the processing delay between the trade & settlement dates?


----------



## gladaki

http://www.bnn.ca/Video/player.aspx?vid=516202

This video will help to see why market is so volatile


----------



## newfoundlander61

Still adding money to the Mawer Balanced Fund - MAW104 in my TFSA.


----------



## Jorob199r

newfoundlander61 said:


> Still adding money to the Mawer Balanced Fund - MAW104 in my TFSA.


I hold mawer balanced in my RRSP and mawer tax effective in my non registered.

Once I buy a house in 2 years or less, I will be looking at Mawer Global equity, Mawer Global small cap and mawer Canadian equity as long term plays.


----------



## james4beach

james4beach said:


> Recently I bought:
> AC.B
> ATA
> RMP
> TOU
> DSG
> GIB.A
> IFP
> VRX


Argggh... wish I held onto IFP a bit longer. On Friday it gapped up 14%.

Anyway it's always difficult to cash out of winning positions. One can ever get the exact top... performance since I picked these, VRX +25% and IFP +42%. I had already sold both of them though at the start of the month.

P.S. my above picks far exceeded the TSX index over the period, June to date.


----------



## Canadian

Did some boxing day shopping this morning. Averaged down with COS. Started half-positions in CNQ and SU. Will see how they play out the next few months and will probably buy more in the spring.


----------



## timely

Over the last 3 weeks I bought:

1) MFC + IAG.TO
2) TMG + HR.UN

3) Whitecap + Surge
4) Westjet and Aircanada

(1) hedges me against interest rates going up (sort of)
(4) hedges me against oil going down further (sort of)

It makes sense to me to buy stocks that are "on both sides of the game".

Bought companies that will profit if oil will not go back to 100$ for a while + lower canadian dollar:
1) ZIN industrials ETF 
2) Stantec
3) Trimac


----------



## Canadian

timely, how do you see Stantec benefitting from low oil prices? Many of those I have spoken to in the engineering consulting industry have said current oil prices are causing many projects to be scaled back and on hold, some firms even looking at layoffs.


----------



## timely

Their business is not just in oil and gas, but in buildings, transportation and other areas. Those areas outside oil and gas should do well this year, as their input cost will go down with oil prices.
But like I said, I bought Stantec also because of the weaker canadian dollar. Stantec has over 35% of its revenu from the US. With the weak canadian dollar, their revenus will get a boost.
On top of that, I see that Stantec has done well over over 45 years, even during the bad cycles.
Those 3 points made me jump on the stock during the recent pullback.

Related to industrials, I've noticed that the various canadian stock market ETFs don't have enough weight in industrials. For that reason I like buying the sector using ZIN.
It holds many companies that I believe will do well as the US recovers and hopefully pulls Canada along.
For a beginner it has the benefit of being able to buy it on small dips for free (with Questrade).

Note that I'm not a professionnal, but a beginner. Only 1.5 year of experience at stock picking. I'm hoping to get my thesis challenged on this forum.


----------



## timely

Today I bought two small cap stocks:
- Avigilon
- Intertain

Avigilon make security surveillance products. It's a much cheaper stock than US stocks in that same industry. For an added bonus, a director bought 170k of his stock 4 days ago. The stock peak was 32 and now it's 19. Not a bad place to start a position.

Intertain got hit from 17 to 11 when we found out that Amaya was being investigated recently. Intertain has nothing to do with this but people seem to have sold the stock in a panic, because Amaya owns 10% if its shares, so investors saw a connection. But on BNN the CEO of Intertain came on to explain they are not targetted by the investigation. Looks to me like a good point to buy the stock.

Small caps are only 8% of my portfolio so I don't suggest "going all in" on those stocks.


----------



## marina628

Bought some SU today.


----------



## peterk

Bought more COS and XEG today. I'm down 17% and 7% from my ACB on each, respectively.


----------



## gibor365

Some CNQ


----------



## Islenska

Fully invested but will buy some call options on oil stuff---------------there is a bottom! (somewhere)


----------



## Canuck

Islenska said:


> Fully invested but will buy some call options on oil stuff---------------there is a bottom! (somewhere)


I bought some July calls on USO a few days ago....ugh, wish I'd waited it out a bit longer


I bought Chartwell in my TFSA with my 2015 contribution


----------



## Eder

More Transcanada TRP. Cheap oil will increase demand unless its different this time.(its not)


----------



## gardner

I averaged down on COS at 8.50. My average is still 16.00 though.


----------



## londoncalling

Started a position in T:US (AT&T). Reason for purchase was to increase US exposure, long track record of annual dividend increases(albeit very tiny increases in recent years), currently yielding above 5 yr average. Also, a personal Dogs of the Dow experiment position and as an added bonus purchased just before the ex div date. Half position @$33.42. 

Cheers


----------



## donald

I bought some cwb today,it was down 10% more than last friday.
It's a long term buy,maybe i am early on it,time will time.


----------



## donald

*tell


----------



## miass

What happened to COS today? down 5.56% to under $8 in one day!


----------



## BCouto

miass said:


> What happened to COS today? down 5.56% to under $8 in one day!


Probably reaction to speculation of potential dividend cut.


----------



## Bistouri

COS on Jan 8 at 7.95/share


----------



## daddybigbucks

ABX and G. Traded in some copper stock for gold stock on today's dip.


----------



## yyz

Wi Lan (TO.WIN) added to both TFSA accounts 1000 shares/account


----------



## peterk

Bought Canadian Western Bank (CWB) 50 shares @ 27.50


----------



## JordoR

Started a position in Telus (T) yesterday. Nice to add something in my portfolio from that sector.


----------



## yyz

Spent the remaining TFSA cash into IPL.TO when it dipped under $30 today adding to existing positions


----------



## maxandrelax

BNK Bankers Petroleum for the TFSA.


----------



## BCouto

Added AGIO to my positions today.


----------



## timely

(Unloved) REITS turned out to be winners, so today:

I sold:
- Chartwells
- ZRE

I bought:
- XEG at 12.44
- XIT tech ETF
- ZUB US banks


----------



## 299889

Bought TD at $49.99


----------



## AMABILE

So did i @ $49.98


----------



## 299889

AMABILE said:


> So did i @ $49.98



had to get a cent cheaper eh?

In it for the long haul?


----------



## dogcom

Also bought into canadian banks today but more as an oversold buying opportunity.


----------



## AMABILE

more TD @ $49.75


----------



## john3322

*buy share*

I bought 100 shares of Reliance and HDFC yesterday . 
i think i did right . what are all you expact.


----------



## gibor365

Just wondering why are you buying TD? NA and BNS looks the cheapest ones


----------



## Jets99

TD yesterday at $49.995. 
Already have BNS. 
TD over NA because of their US presence. 

Also more CPG today.


----------



## gibor365

I hold all "big 6" canadian banks and doing kinda "coach potato", adding shares for banks who preform worse ....hence all 6 have different strength and ... weaknesses


----------



## HaroldCrump

gibor said:


> Just wondering why are you buying TD? NA and BNS looks the cheapest ones


NA & BNS are cheap for a reason...they are the top 2 in terms of oil sector exposure.
BNS has also taken hits in its international business, esp. Caribbean & Latin America.


----------



## Beaver101

More TPK and DRIPping ... does that cup of coffee smells good on these cold winter mornings ... mmmm. :cheerful:


----------



## gibor365

HaroldCrump said:


> NA & BNS are cheap for a reason...they are the top 2 in terms of oil sector exposure.
> BNS has also taken hits in its international business, esp. Caribbean & Latin America.


Agree.... But there is always some reasons  in many cases , bank that underperform in couple of Qs, overperform later
Interesting that S & P quality rating on NA - A- and TD - B+


----------



## CPA Candidate

Bought more easyhome (EH). They acquired stores of the Cash Store name brand, will convert to easyhome locations.


----------



## JordoR

Bought some TKO today @ $1.00. I feel it's very undervalued at this price and will be sure to rise.


----------



## chinamank

I bought Neulion last year and a bit more this week. 

Also got MRG-UN and AQN. Those 3 are my high-flyers for the year.


----------



## gibor365

Added KMB in friday on pullback ... dividend champion with 3+% yiekd and next Q dividend will be increased....


----------



## timely

Bought:
- CCL Industries
+ Profits from low canadian dollar since lots of their business is in the US

- West Fraser ($WFT) and $WEF.
+ Forestry clearly profits from lower canadian dollar. $WEF pays 4% dividend.

- Magna at 115 (cheaper oil greatly reduces their input costs)
+ Cheaper valuation. Need diversification outside financials.

- Westjet at 31.50.
+ Southwest Airlines had great earnings due to oil costs savings
+ Stock pulled-back from 34.5.

- Glusheff ($GS.TO)
+ They reported good in-flows into their funds
+ Good dividend plus yearly special dividend

Sold:
- Amaya (+25%, held <1 month)
- Intertain at 14 (+10%, held <1 month)
- Industrielle Alliance (rates are cut so not the right time to hold that insurer)


----------



## indexxx

Bought some Google a week or so ago when it was around its bottom.


----------



## 1980z28

Thinking


COS = done


TD= done

SU= waiting


----------



## 299889

I bought some WEF (Western Forest products) at $2.57, decided to be a bit more risky then my previous investment


----------



## 1980z28

SU = done


----------



## GOB

Bought more AAPL.


----------



## gibor365

Had limit buys on PG, TD and NA.... got close, but still not triggered


----------



## BCouto

Averaged down a bit on COS, also bought into NRI after it tanked this morning.


----------



## Synergy

Picked up some TD, RY & ACQ


----------



## AMABILE

it was difficult on deciding which banks to buy to-day
went with RY and CM.( already hold TD)
so BMO and BNS lost out.


----------



## peterk

RY


----------



## Spudd

peterk said:


> RY


Quick, everyone sell RY!


----------



## peterk

Spudd said:


> Quick, everyone sell RY!


Trimmed a bit of AAPL and added to CVX with the proceeds.

Try and keep up you B****rds!


----------



## Beaver101

> * ... Try and keep up you b****rds!*


 ... Lol!


----------



## webber22

Oil just spiked 7.5% wow


----------



## the_apprentice

webber22 said:


> Oil just spiked 7.5% wow


I liquidated with the intention to buy oil today. Guess I'll keep waiting... Have my eye on Baytex, Whitecap, and Suncor.


----------



## dogleg

Bought some more SU recently with the dream of seeing it back at $47... won't hold my breath but I notice there are still vehicles on the 401.


----------



## 1980z28

cos but it was taken back after trading halted


----------



## dogleg

Nice gain on Suncor this morning. Bit of oil rally - but for how long?


----------



## 1980z28

TD and FTS


----------



## FrugalTrader

Picked up a little BNS.


----------



## Toronto.gal

dogleg said:


> 1. Bought some more SU recently with the *dream of seeing it back at $47*
> 2. won't hold my breath but I notice *there are still vehicles on the 401*.


*1.* It's no dream, just a volatile reality, and only about 20% away atm. Last couple of times when current prices went to $47, and in just 3 months, was in 2011 during the military intervention in Libya [taking an additional 3+ months to plunge back to the $30's and $20's in same year]; and in mid 2014. Anyone who isn't convinced/troubled by the volatility of this commodity, should look at the rapid rise & fall of prices since even just 2008 [$145+/$32+]. In what year since then, has oil not been volatile? 

*2.* I saw some today, too, though not that many. :biggrin:


----------



## dogleg

T G: You make some good points - as usual. Investors have to learn to stay off ledges during downturns otherwise stay away from the market.


----------



## al42

2. I saw some today, too, though not that many.

Just got back from a month in Florida and I couldn't believe it.
Wall to wall traffic at all times of the day and night.
Haven't seen so many big SUV's in a long time.


----------



## supperfly17

1980z28 said:


> cos but it was taken back after trading halted


Why FTS again, I thought you said you actually wanted to get rid of some of FTS shares, why the change in plans?


----------



## timely

Westjet at 31.5. A lot of it.

Dividend up 17%.
Cheap valuation.
A necessary hedge in case oil goes back down. Even if it doesn't, it's a good one.

TD has a new target of 40 on it. Even if targets are wrong all the time, it stimulates buying.


----------



## Getafix

CVX @ 99.8

BMO @ 73.77

Both turning out quite well so far!


----------



## 1980z28

supperfly17 said:


> Why FTS again, I thought you said you actually wanted to get rid of some of FTS shares, why the change in plans?


For me with the markets the way it`s going,I feel very safe with it,I will part with some after there earnings this month,now over 3k shares


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue

Recently I haven't bought anything, but last year I bought a home with bank finance of five years. I am not thinking to buy anything in these five years.


----------



## gardner

I added to my FTS position this morning.


----------



## timely

Bought:
- Added 20% to Avigilon ($AVO.TO)
- Added 20% to West Fraser ($WFT.TO)
- Added 50% to CIBC position at 92.00.
- Bought back Industrielle Alliance ($IAG.TO) at 40.00

Sold:
- Patient Home Monitoring ($PHM)


----------



## BCouto

Bought ESP and added more KDX


----------



## rbc

I'm buying oil (futures i.e CL on NYMEX)..prices will rebound, Oil co's that have shale oil plays. 
You can also make a very nice little profit by following the equipment/supplies orders of some TSX-venture mining/oil companies. They often will buy a ton of equipment right before their mine/wells become profitable so you can get in ahead of the action. 
Another interesting play is biotech firms that have late stage drug developments in the pipeline (Phase IIb and Phase III). They keep results closely guarded but you can estimate when the results are coming in and by watching the price action you can get a sense of what the insiders (who know the results anyway) are thinking. Small upticks often lead to huge runup when results are announced. 

That's all the speculative money. The rest of the portofolio is in good solid blue chip stuff, vanguard ETFs etc. Every time I think AAPL has topped out it keeps going higher...so I keep buying back into that as well on dips.

Also buying real estate in US. Real estate loans still very cheap there but looking like mid-year rates will move up. A few good cashflowing properties wiht long term fixed rates and you can have very comfortable passive income


----------



## namelessone

Bought COS.TO at $7.81 and sold at 30% profit within 2 weeks. I am not big fan of resources stocks but oil is an exception and couldn't resist. Also bought BAD.TO and holding for more upside.


----------



## timely

Bought:
- CAE on the 4% pullback after earnings (need to diversify)
- Preferred shares (ZPR)
- Badger
- AutoCanada

Sold:
- Avigilon (35% gain in 3 months. Moved cash into ZQQ)
- WhiteCap (reducing energy exposure betting on oil going back down)


----------



## none

I have to admit I'm feeling a bit paralyzed with buying stuff right now.... I'm at about 50% cash and only totally invested in VTI & VXUS but I have a stupid gut feeling that the market is due for a correction (I've said that before and been wrong more often than right) and I'm having a hard time putting my $$$$ to work. As a potato, and a believer in using the efficient market hypothesis as an acceptable approximation of the current and future state of the market waiting is a contradiction - and it's stupid. Yeash, it's hard to battle against one's own behaviour!

Good news is that my son's RESP topped above 20K for the first time today - total money in is $$12500 + $2500 in grants so I'm ahead of schedule by a couple years. I got lucky on a couple buy in's and rebalancing. Anyway, nice to see the potato work so well in that case. Anyway, that was a bit OT but I wanted to vent.


----------



## daddybigbucks

Tck.b
I wish I would have saw it last month. I paid a premium today but with earning out tomorrow, I am hoping for a pop of 20% in the next couple months.


----------



## JordoR

AXR.TO

Also sold my AVO/TCK.B in the last few days. Happy to get 35% on my teck in a month, and AVO has been a long hold but happy to take some profits from it.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Sold MCD, bought JNJ in US$ acc. Part of long term holdings and reallocation.


----------



## daddybigbucks

JordoR said:


> AXR.TO
> 
> Also sold my AVO/TCK.B in the last few days. Happy to get 35% on my teck in a month, t.


Uh oh. 
I look at tck's financials and they still look like they are priced quite a bit lower than their book value considering they also pay 5%.

Their quarterly report tomorrow will be enlightening.


----------



## KaeJS

^ Waiting for this.

Let's see how that turns out. I think it is supposed to come out before market open?


----------



## JordoR

daddybigbucks said:


> Uh oh.
> I look at tck's financials and they still look like they are priced quite a bit lower than their book value considering they also pay 5%.
> 
> Their quarterly report tomorrow will be enlightening.


Yeah a bit of a bump on opening, but I wasn't holding this long term and was happy with my tidy profit for a short hold. Honestly I could have seen it going either way on opening, and historically I have the worst luck on earnings report, even if it's good news. 

I'm also looking for another re-entry if it drops down to 13-14ish again.


----------



## gibor365

added a little bit JNJ on todays's pullback


----------



## KaeJS

JordoR said:


> I'm also looking for another re-entry if it drops down to 13-14ish again.


I would be in, but this isn't likely to happen at all.


----------



## 1980z28

2k shares of csh.un 12.56


----------



## Daryl

Added to EIT.UN


----------



## opptimer

Added to my positions 


*Poet Technologies* (PTK) - Speculative . Here is a link to a recent trip to London to some high net worth investors. Partnering with multi-billion company. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujw3l7uQRYQ


*EIF.DB.D*

Yield looks yummy. 

www.convertible-debentures.com


----------



## Beaver101

Nothing yet - just window shopping here.


----------



## opptimer

Recently added.

*Poet Technology. PTK.* - Just finished a road show to high net worth group in London. Targeting NASDAQ by June. Partnering with Multi-Billion company if all goes well.

*EIF.DB.D *
Juicy yield.


----------



## Karlou

Sold some of my FTS and bought CVE, IGM, TD and VRX yesterday


----------



## BCouto

Added NHC to my positions.


----------



## gardner

added a bit to my CWB position on this morning's drop


----------



## peterk

LRE this morning at $1.10. Just 900 shares. Might be a throwaway...


----------



## Eder

I got back into Finning today after they reported an average quarter but dumped 6% of its value.


----------



## daddybigbucks

I just thought of FTT myself after Warren buffett just bought 5% into John Deere.
I just wish their yield was higher.

I think you will do well on it.


----------



## Karlou

I sold ENB to get SNC


----------



## gardner

SJR.B, EMA and a bit more FTS.


----------



## 1980z28

417 more of fts


----------



## Jimmi McEmond

*Investment Possibilities*

Hi all

Many useful information's you can find on 

www.investment-possibilities.com


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Jimmi McEmond said:


> Hi all
> 
> Many useful information's you can find on
> 
> www.investment-possibilities.com


----------



## timely

Sold:
- WFT (West Fraser) after bad earnings. Surprised me.

Bought:
- DHX.B (solid earnings this week)
- EasyHome. (solid earnings this week. Increased dividend. PE = 15)
- More AutoCanada
- More Badger


----------



## RBull

More bonds as part of rebalancing formula.


----------



## gibor365

RBull said:


> More bonds as part of rebalancing formula.


ETF? Which one?


----------



## GoLong

This past week:

ARE - Bought on the dip on Thursday 
BNK - $3.14 average. Safe play that also has torque if prices start moving. Short-term it may get hit a bit as I believe oil will test the $45 range again
BBD.PR.C - Bombardier preferreds. Got in before the large jump on Friday. 9.5% yield, will see appreciation over the next few months as the equity offering (increased to almost $1b) and future debt offerings will help provide liquidity going forward. Cseries will eventually get up and running and more orders will come in once that happens.


----------



## frozenrope2001

Chesswood group CHW

Cannabix Technologies BLO


----------



## RBull

gibor said:


> ETF? Which one?


Yes. VSC


----------



## 1980z28

TDB 911,top of with 1500 shares for a total 2989


----------



## Tinman

buying:

bb, D.UN, TCN, CSH.UN, CUF.UN, PGF, SLF


----------



## 1980z28

TDB 908 2700 shares


----------



## Wormiez

Sold ESP to buy into ACQ


----------



## marina628

bought more TD shares in RSP


----------



## gibor365

marina628 said:


> bought more TD shares in RSP


I want to wait until their earnings and than maybe to inrease position...


----------



## gardner

Added to my RCI.B


----------



## gibor365

Initiated position EMR:NYSE


----------



## Islenska

Some more NWC, a fine northern store (North West Co), pays 41/2% yield

Their CEO , Mr Kennedy grew up here in The Pas and comes from a fine family. A brother Gerrard ran for Liberal leader in the last race which Trudeau won.

North West has a lock on retail investment in outlying one store areas, also Giant Tiger, slow and steady.................


----------



## Getafix

Can't decide between Enbridge or Transcanada, i like ENB but i think it might be a little overvalued and due for a small correction.


----------



## Karlou

Sold VRX to get CNQ


----------



## none

Bought some 25 VXUS (God it's high); 329 VRE ; 451 VCN.


----------



## gardner

I bought some TRP on today's drop -- I used $US @ 1.2486. I was a little surprised to see it drop on the veto news -- I'd assumed a veto must have been priced in. Maybe there was some speculation the project would get a surprise sign-off and there'd be a big pop.


----------



## 1980z28

Tdb 902


----------



## AMABILE

finally SLF


----------



## Wormiez

Topped up with LRE - In preparation for Q4 release next week March 3.


----------



## Getafix

Bought some CAR.UN & AW.UN.


----------



## timely

Mortguard Corporation @151.00

More ZPR (preferred)
More ZUB (US banks)


----------



## Jets99

GIC at Steinbach Credit Union for RRSP, 31 months at 2.35%.

Not much out there for fixed income.


----------



## daddybigbucks

BTE. down 88c today alone.
Im slowly starting to accumulate oil stocks as I feel the drill rig count are coming to a crux in the next month or so.


----------



## gibor365

Wormiez said:


> Topped up with LRE - In preparation for Q4 release next week March 3.


You're very brave  . Don't see how Q4 can be good.... on other hand EGL.UN after Q4 was up almost 40%...

Last week added to POT, today to PCY and DEM (buying in small chunks using free ETFs trades promotion)....
Also, rebalancing portfolio XIU/XIC , sold XCS ... trying to sell higer and to buy lower...


----------



## 1980z28

????


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 10 Naked Puts on CPG.TO @ $0.25 for a Mar 20 Strike of $28.


----------



## JordoR

Bought back into AVO after the 15% drop this morning. Not a long term hold, looking to make a few bucks after this over-reaction.


----------



## 1980z28

?????


----------



## AMABILE

Ditto jordor


----------



## Beaver101

Some more WEF ... I like this little slumber company.


----------



## gardner

added to HR.UN position


----------



## none

Just bought a mess of VAB -- bonds are still important!


----------



## gibor365

some more POT at $43


----------



## 1980z28

????


----------



## none

ack -- i know you can't time the market but jumping in last and early this week... Blurg. :/


----------



## Barwelle

That's okay... I have some couch potato rebalancing to do! Should have done it when TSX was around 14000 in Dec or Jan, but thought I would wait and see what happened! 

It's only down 2% from the high last Friday anyway.


----------



## none

It's funny though - I'm TERRIBLE at market timing, the exact opposite seems to happen. Except with the issue of my son's RESP which has been close to perfect with timing. Unfortunately, TD took the liberty of buying things on his behalf so he was a bit boned with this.

Anyway, at least I have about 50% (as currency) as USD - that helps a bit.


----------



## timely

Bought:

- More ZUB us financials ETF (10 year yield is up 6%)
- More ZPR preferred resets ETF (came off its high when rates went down)
- More Trimac (Earnings were good. Up on a bad market day)
- More CCL.B (packaging and labels company based in Mississauga. Lots of earnings in USD. Increased dividend.)


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue

Its a really nice deal and beneficial for those who really need this type of fund. Thanks for updating here.


----------



## gardner

Sold up a high-MER TDB627 for a combo of ZDV and VDY.


----------



## 1980z28

???


----------



## mrPPincer

Took advantage of CIBC's offering of temporary free ETF trading to do a little rebalancing,
sold some VNQ, VWO, & VGK when they were up last month (oh yeah & some CNR too),
& purchased some more VCN & VDY on todays dip. Thanks CIBC


----------



## 1980z28

mrPPincer said:


> Took advantage of CIBC's offering of temporary free ETF trading to do a little rebalancing,
> sold some VNQ, VWO, & VGK when they were up last month (oh yeah & some CNR too),
> & purchased some more VCN & VDY on todays dip. Thanks CIBC


??


----------



## Getafix

Bought some RDS.B.


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> Took advantage of CIBC's offering of temporary free ETF trading to do a little rebalancing,
> sold some VNQ, VWO, & VGK when they were up last month (oh yeah & some CNR too),
> & purchased some more VCN & VDY on todays dip. Thanks CIBC


Similar here  End of last month sold XIU and XCS when they were up and last/this week bought some XIC, ZRE and DEM.... actually finished with it, so market can resume going up


----------



## none

I guess this is a milestone - TDB900 in my non registered account. RRSP & TFSA are full.

I just wish I bought everything this week rather than last. WONK!


----------



## gardner

1980z28 said:


> ??


???


----------



## Beaver101

gibor said:


> Similar here  *End of last month sold XIU *and XCS when they were up and* last/this week bought some XIC*, ZRE and DEM.... actually finished with it, so market can resume going up


 ... don't XIU and XIC go up and down in sync and that the former is less costly than the latter? If so, what's the rebalancing technique (or secret) that you're using with these 2 ETFs?


----------



## daddybigbucks

none said:


> I guess this is a milestone - TDB900 in my non registered account. RRSP & TFSA are full.
> 
> I just wish I bought everything this week rather than last. WONK!


Same here.
I bought large caps so the drop wasn't too much but still frustrating.
I am just going to forget about the buys and re-visit in a month and see where we are at.


----------



## gardner

Added to VTI and VEA positions today. I am sitting on too much $US cash right now -- and should be accelerating my rate of buying, but I am fearful.


----------



## gibor365

Beaver101 said:


> ... don't XIU and XIC go up and down in sync and that the former is less costly than the latter? If so, what's the rebalancing technique (or secret) that you're using with these 2 ETFs?


Actually opposite, XIC is cheaper MER 0.05 vs XIU 0.15.
When I just srated DYI investing, I bought both XIU and XIC into the same account, now because of free ETFs trades , I'm selling XIU and buying XIC....just trying to sell XIU higher and buy XIC lowe


----------



## supperfly17

gardner said:


> Added to VTI and VEA positions today. I am sitting on too much $US cash right now -- and should be accelerating my rate of buying, but I am fearful.


Fearful of what? Greece defaulting? Market crash?


----------



## gardner

supperfly17 said:


> Fearful of what?


A large decline. Uncertainty. It's not rational.


----------



## none

Even though I'm a bit disappointed in throwing cash in the market last week (REITs) esp. there is some peace knowing that it's done. The market is unpredictable - as they say, you can't time the market but you can put time in the market.


----------



## peterk

Averaged down on LRE, and re-started a position in Goldcorp.


----------



## Getafix

Sold AQN and bought ACAD.


----------



## gardner

added to CWB and BCE positions


----------



## KaeJS

A little late posting this, but on March 11 I bought:

100 RCI.B @ $42.15.


----------



## londoncalling

bought more LRE.TO today at 67 cents.


----------



## Synergy

Picked up some XEG today.


----------



## jaspohr

*Investing in Factoring Companies*

I have recently been investing in Factoring companies. The reason being is that they are very low risk investments with very high yield. I invest with the money in my TFSA and make roughly %12 anually on my investment. I can take my money out whenever I want and am paid roughly 1% every month!

If you’re not sure what factoring is check out this YouTube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNxALT0w14U

If you have any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## gardner

added to Telus position


----------



## KaeJS

Bought 300 CU.TO @ $39.58
Sold 300 CU.TO @ 39.70

Sold 3 Naked Puts on RCI.B for April 17/15 at a strike of $42 and collected a $0.40 premium.


----------



## gardner

KaeJS said:


> Bought 300 CU.TO @ $39.58
> Sold 300 CU.TO @ 39.70


Your brokerage fees must be low. It seems hardly worth the effort of entering the trades for that $36 windfall.


----------



## KaeJS

gardner said:


> Your brokerage fees must be low. It seems hardly worth the effort of entering the trades for that $36 windfall.


I paid $9.90 in commissions in total.

The whole trade completed in 2 minutes and 18 seconds.


----------



## Killer Z

ACQ @ $31.88/share


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 2 Naked Puts on CM.TO for April 17 Expiry.
$92 Strike, $1.15 Premium.


----------



## supperfly17

KaeJS said:


> Sold 2 Naked Puts on CM.TO for April 17 Expiry.
> $92 Strike, $1.15 Premium.


Good luck.

Bought couple hundred TA @ 11.75


----------



## KaeJS

supperfly17 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Bought couple hundred TA @ 11.75


Good luck 

I was trading TA in the 20's. It's been a slippery slope. Good thing I got out with a profit. I think you'll be fine at $11.75, though.


----------



## supperfly17

Also purchased TD yesterday, and I set a limit price of 54.20, the order went through, but now it says that my avg cost/unit is 54.32. Something is odd, how does that make sense?


----------



## Getafix

It's adding the $10 commission fee to your average cost.


----------



## supperfly17

Getafix said:


> It's adding the $10 commission fee to your average cost.


Thanks that makes sense, since I didnt buy that many shares.


----------



## 1980z28

FTT last week and TFI yesterday


----------



## Eder

I bought back into Canadian Western Bank...go Alberta!


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> I bought back into Canadian Western Bank...go Alberta!


Nice.
I want to write options on this but I am out of leverage.


----------



## Toronto.gal

supperfly17 said:


> Thanks that makes sense, since I didnt buy that many shares.


Note also that independent of brokerage commissions, SEC fees applicable to US accounts, may also be part of your overall fees [they don't increase the ACB, just reduce the sale proceeds].


----------



## janus10

KaeJS said:


> Nice.
> I want to write options on this but I am out of leverage.


Puts or calls? Naked or covered?


----------



## KaeJS

janus10 said:


> Puts or calls? Naked or covered?


Puts. Naked.

Isn't naked always better? :biggrin:


----------



## 1980z28

Cos @ 10.75


----------



## 1980z28

Ruf.un @ 6.42


----------



## Hawkdog

My recent purchases
GRC.v @ .72
IQ.v @ .10
ITM.v @ .14

wishing I purchased more IBH.v at .45


----------



## 1980z28

TDB 908,900,902,903,907,911

Vary amounts, total a lot,yesterday close price


----------



## KaeJS

Call me crazy:

Sold 100 ECA.TO May 15/15 Naked Puts for a $16 Strike @ $0.75


----------



## dogcom

Bought SJR.B today.


----------



## dubmac

There's no shortage of "analysts & oracles" especially US, that are warning of a 10% S&P correction over the next few months. 
Yeah...I know, I know...market timing etc., but these articles do an interesting job of explaining why conditions are ripe for a drop.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102593939
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102595532


----------



## migperreault

Bought SWY today, first diamond mine in Quebec. As I'm working in mining field and as I talked to colleagues, this diamond mine will run well.
Also, I'm waiting for LRE and NRX, what are your thoughts?


----------



## migperreault

Why IQ? Should I wait for the end of the drop and buy it too? It's backed at 0.1 right now...
good job with GRC by the way


----------



## dogcom

dubmac said:


> There's no shortage of "analysts & oracles" especially US, that are warning of a 10% S&P correction over the next few months.
> Yeah...I know, I know...market timing etc., but these articles do an interesting job of explaining why conditions are ripe for a drop.
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102593939
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102595532



Dubmac this is why I am staying away from any high flying stocks right now and buying beaten down stocks for dividends and quick flips. I bought SOX at $4.80 4 days ago and sold it yesterday at $5.55, I would have held it longer but it satisfied my upside very quickly. I would have put it in my easy buy thread but I forgot about it and it had already gone up to much before I could post it. I had earlier owned DR and dumped after another fast gain and currently I am holding EIT.UN for the dividends and there has been no big price hike here, so I sit and collect. SJR.B I don't see as a quick flip or easy buy but just a bottom pick but again if it shoots up I will sell it.

I still like gold and silver but that is for the long term and I hold SLW and SSL for this and do play the ups and downs as they come around. On the penny side I own 3000 shares of SGC at 21 cents and had bought 4000 shares at 13 and dumped at 20 not to long ago and may add again if it settles down low again.


----------



## londoncalling

migperreault said:


> Bought SWY today, first diamond mine in Quebec. As I'm working in mining field and as I talked to colleagues, this diamond mine will run well.
> Also, I'm waiting for LRE and NRX, what are your thoughts?


What are you waiting for? price to dip? price to rise? My most recent purchase of LRE @ .67. Still way down on this one (almost 40%) but looks like a good move so far. Doesn't meant there isn't more downside risk but I think the correction in these juniors was overdone. don't follow NRX. what are your thoughts? there's lots of stocks out there why these 2?

Cheers


----------



## dubmac

dogcom said:


> Dubmac this is why I am staying away from any high flying stocks right now and buying beaten down stocks for dividends and quick flips.


+1 dogcom...well done. I wish I knew where to find more beaten down stocks. seems most are expen$ive.


----------



## migperreault

I follow SWY because I'm working in the field of mining engineering (I'm currently becoming a civil engineer) and I know this mine from other colleagues. For LRE, I saw it passed from 6$ to 0.60$ so I follow the quote to see if the compagny will survive to the oil price... if it does survive to an other down I will buy... what do you think?

EDIT : I also follow these companies because I'm new in investing... What are your companies to follow?


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 5 May 15 Naked Puts for SJR.B @ $28 Strike for $0.75


----------



## dogcom

Dubmac your right we are now starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel for oversold opportunities. Sure you can find oil, gas, silver and gold stocks cheap but there is to much influence being put onto the actual commodities that can keep your stocks trading lower and lower.


----------



## 1980z28

Ftt
car.un
are


----------



## migperreault

VCN @ 31.1
Waiting for VAB to drop a bit...


----------



## Jon_Snow

Last week bought 200 shares of che.un. One of my faves.


----------



## zylon

*Bought more BAM.A*


----------



## StockTrader

iShares Core DAX® UCITS ETF :biggrin:

https://www.bloomberg.com/quote/DAXEX:GR


----------



## 1980z28

Csh.un
Ruf.un


----------



## AltaRed

1980z28 said:


> Csh.un
> Ruf.un


Why are you finding REITs attractive? They seem to be at high valuations, albeit RUF.UN is down temporarily at the moment due to its secondary bought offering.


----------



## Daryl

Hee 

zre


----------



## 1980z28

AltaRed said:


> Why are you finding REITs attractive? They seem to be at high valuations, albeit RUF.UN is down temporarily at the moment due to its secondary bought offering.


I have sold ftt ,all
I have sold my fts, all
I have sold 95% of oil, all


I have csh.un ,average cost of 12.30 for 4500 shares,,,just parking some cash for now
I have ruf.un,average cost of 6.30 for 5000 shares,,,,just parking some cash for now
Looking at ARE,SNC,BEI.UN,CAR.UN,G,LIQ,I follow very few companys,always look at open for big drops,sitting on some cash at this time

I dont own any ETF`s or Bonds and such


----------



## 1980z28

Csh.un @ 12.19


----------



## Butters

1980z28 said:


> Csh.un @ 12.19


I don't know much about that company... hopefully you can shed some light on what you see

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/markets/stocks/summary/?q=CSH.UN-T

globe and mail doesn't like it at all... 

the only time it made money in the last 4 quarters is when it sold something....

they got low cash, high price to book...


I don't understand how much you been talking about how Fortis is the best company, and then you sell all.... its a slow stable guy... now you going into net income losers...

at least ruf.un looks profitable... but really csh.un... what do you know



why don't you grab something like GIB.a that guy looks healthy... oh wait you only look for dividends ^_^ why don't you look into DCI or WJA


----------



## AltaRed

High P/B means little with REITs. Book value is depreciated value not asset market value and just means they have held assets for a long time. Same as P/E meaning very little due to effects of depreciation. FFO is the key measure.


----------



## Squash500

I recently bought some more CPD (at close to 52 week lows), in my non-registered account. The tax-efficient income of CPD is too hard for me to resist. CPD's dividend yield is now up to 5.06%.


----------



## bmoney

I don't see it in CSH.UN either. I recently bought 500 shares of Telus for a trade at $42.30 we'll see what happens


----------



## fstamand

Sold some ACQ (probably too soon, but made a very decent flip!)
Bought some WJA for hopefully another quick flip

Don't copy me I'm a total newbie


----------



## Synergy

SheaButters said:


> I don't know much about that company... hopefully you can shed some light on what you see
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/markets/stocks/summary/?q=CSH.UN-T
> 
> globe and mail doesn't like it at all...


Maybe that's a good thing :biggrin:

The stock chart is telling a different story. Outperformed the TSX and the XRE over the past 5yrs. It's a play on demographics.


----------



## 1980z28

SheaButters said:


> I don't know much about that company... hopefully you can shed some light on what you see
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/markets/stocks/summary/?q=CSH.UN-T
> 
> globe and mail doesn't like it at all...
> 
> the only time it made money in the last 4 quarters is when it sold something....
> 
> they got low cash, high price to book...
> 
> 
> I don't understand how much you been talking about how Fortis is the best company, and then you sell all.... its a slow stable guy... now you going into net income losers...
> 
> at least ruf.un looks profitable... but really csh.un... what do you know
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you grab something like GIB.a that guy looks healthy... oh wait you only look for dividends ^_^ why don't you look into DCI or WJA


I sold FTS,FTT and my oil,sitting on 248k cash

So I just doing a short term trade,also watching others

Here is the most recent news on csh.un

http://news.google.com/news/url?sa=...h4DgAg&usg=AFQjCNEaqjMrXYYc8tHu_ed556iTh3PPlQ


----------



## 1980z28

Synergy said:


> It's a play on demographics.


You are very correct


----------



## KaeJS

1980z28 said:


> sitting on 248k cash


There are no words to describe my level of jealousy.

I wouldn't want to own FTS right now. Probably a good idea you sold. Interest rate risk + FTS is very expensive and probably overbought. Great company, but at close to $40, I would be a seller... It appears to only be that high because oil fell through the floor.


----------



## 1980z28

Sold 4200 shares of FTS on mar 19 @ 40.10

Have been trying to buy other interests,not easy,so just sold some others,ended up with cash in my account,purchased some reits for the short term


----------



## peterk

1980z28 said:


> sitting on 248k cash





KaeJS said:


> There are no words to describe my level of jealousy.


Good lord KaeJS. Half the people on this forum could write a book describing your level of jealousy... But you have no words?!?! :biggrin: Time to start taking some action with your money making career my friend!

If you feel like doing something productive instead of whining about how everyone has and/or makes more money than you, I'd be very interested in an extensive article from you about swing trading. What resources you used to learn, how you value a company, how you pick your target buy and sell prices. Why you let some trades close at 0.5% profit and other you let run up a couple percent. etc..

Just looked at your spreadsheet. Seems like you're killing it to me. Nothing to be jealous about IMO.


----------



## Toronto.gal

KaeJS said:


> There are no words to describe my level of jealousy.


How many 24 year olds have that kind of cash do you think? Forget what others have, especially those that are 100%+ older than you, lol, and just concentrate on yourself.

You've done/learned plenty so far with so much more to come!


----------



## gibor365

1980z28 said:


> Sold 4200 shares of FTS on mar 19 @ 40.10
> 
> Have been trying to buy other interests,not easy,so just sold some others,ended up with cash in my account,purchased some reits for the short term


I'm holding everything include FTS... just get dividends and DRIPing... and FTS gonna raise dividends every year.... 
I don't want to sit on a lot of cash and If I sell, what I gonna buy?! Even with new TFSA room increase, cannot find something really attractive that pays dividends....
BTW, what do you think about CU and EMA ...they look cheaper than FTS?


----------



## KaeJS

gibor,

I would never buy EMA at these prices but I do follow it. It is probably one of my least favourite in the sector. It has just run up way too much for me.

CU is my current favourite.

I wrote options on it last month for a strike of $40.

I also wrote options on it this month (May 15/15) for a strike of $40 and collected a $0.65 premium.


----------



## KaeJS

peterk said:


> Time to start taking some action with your money making career my friend!
> 
> I'd be very interested in an extensive article from you about swing trading. What resources you used to learn, how you value a company, how you pick your target buy and sell prices. Why you let some trades close at 0.5% profit and other you let run up a couple percent. etc..


Trying to figure out the money making career thing currently!

As for the swing trading... it's an art form. 
There is a commentary section on my Spreadsheet, though. It details a few things. I try not to follow any set rules because that would be ludicrous. The market is always changing, so how can you apply the same rules to every situation? 



Toronto.gal said:


> You've done/learned plenty so far with so much more to come!


Learned a ton from you!
Thank you!


----------



## gibor365

> CU is my current favourite.


looks like it's one of the cheapest in the sector...may buy below $40


----------



## KaeJS

It has a low yield, but IIRC, they have increased dividends for over 40 years.

I really only write naked puts on it but I wouldn't cry if I had to buy at $40.


----------



## AltaRed

gibor said:


> looks like it's one of the cheapest in the sector...may buy below $40


CU also likely has a lower growth profile, or at least, less opportunity for growth. Still, it has been a reliable dividend stock (I own a partial position).


----------



## gibor365

AltaRed said:


> CU also likely has a lower growth profile, or at least, less opportunity for growth. Still, it has been a reliable dividend stock (I own a partial position).


In Utility space I have only FTS and EMA and SO:NYSE ...


----------



## Getafix

What do you guys think of AQN? It beat both EMA & FTS in growth over the last 5 years & has a nice dividend. Seems to be overlooked on here?


----------



## Eder

Exposure to the $USD is a beautiful thing, but that camel left the oasis.


----------



## migperreault

Hey guys, I'm currently seeking for that type of compagny... Wich one should I buy for solid dividend and a great growth? CU, AQN, SO, ...? Also, what is the best location to buy? TFSA, RRSP?

AQN is not in $USD, so is it better to buy it in RRSP (withholding tax)?


----------



## gardner

Added to GWO @37.


----------



## londoncalling

migperreault said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently seeking for that type of compagny... Wich one should I buy for solid dividend and a great growth? CU, AQN, SO, ...? Also, what is the best location to buy? TFSA, RRSP?
> 
> AQN is not in $USD, so is it better to buy it in RRSP (withholding tax)?


AQN dividends are paid in US$


----------



## peterk

Sold some Chevron and bought some Goldcorp and Apple today.


----------



## Ag Driver

peterk said:


> bought some Goldcorp


Is this a new position for you? Don't think it's going any lower?


----------



## peterk

and sold some COS.

Nope AG I bought G back in early March as well. Average is 23.18 at the moment. Bought and sold G back in 2014 as well for a significant loss (~20%)


----------



## migperreault

Bought Canadian Utilities Limited (CU) for 131 shares @ 38.10


----------



## StockTrader

Thinking about buying some ETF on greece. Probably GREK


----------



## AMABILE

bought goldcorp for $22.32


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

I'm looking at buying shares of Canadian Utilities (CU) - temporarily down right now but I can see it bouncing back long term


----------



## gardner

Initiated a small CU position at 37.56


----------



## 1980z28

CSH.un
BEI.un
CAR.UN
RUF.UN
ARE
SNC
BDT

Small positions


----------



## fstamand

purchased some COS at $12.56. It's a gamble. :hopelessness:


----------



## Eder

I sold 1/3 Trimac,all Western Forest Products,all Cenovus and put all the proceeds into Telus.


----------



## StockTrader

Eyeballing an ETF on Greece (GREK).


----------



## KaeJS

300 cu.to @ $36.83


----------



## gardner

Added to SU and CU positions.


----------



## gibor365

For couple of days have 36.50 limit buy order.... still waiting.... bought 1st trenche last week too early


----------



## Jon_Snow

My CU buy is imminent. :biggrin:


----------



## ashin1

bought 158 shares of FTS  $38.48


----------



## dotnet_nerd

300 CU as well. $36.60


----------



## Moneytoo

From this morning BNN newsletter: "As I write, U.S. treasuries have broken through the upper band of recent trading (2.25%) with the 10-year now trading at 2.33%. Bond prices around the world are down with yields higher. If you want to see where the greatest equity market damage is on the back of the bond rout, take a look at S&P 500 utilities which are now down 7% on the year. Ouch."

So is it gonna get even worse after the rates rise?..


----------



## AltaRed

Moneytoo said:


> So is it gonna get even worse after the rates rise?..


Yes. Capital intensive stocks like pipelines and utilities will suffer with an interest rate increase. Given that many* of them also have extreme valuations today, the effect could be even more pronounced. I believe there is considerable headwind ahead for several of these stocks.

* Any of these stocks with multiples well above their historical norms will suffer disproportionately, albeit those with the best growth prospects will always trend to the higher end of historical valuations. I have stocks like PPL, ALA, IPL, EMA, FTS on my buy watchlist but market prices are currently way over the top. I failed to sell ENB at my limit price circa $66 a few weeks ago by a small margin and have to decide whether to capitulate now or not at current price levels. I use BMO IL's "Value Analyzer" as an information tool and they say TRP, on the other hand (which I also own), is close to a fair valuation.


----------



## Moneytoo

AltaRed said:


> I use BMO IL's "Value Analyzer" as an information tool and they say TRP, on the other hand (which I also own), is close to a fair valuation.


Yeah, we also own TRP, but purchased it at an "unfair" price of $56 - not planning to sell it, but wasn't looking to buy more utilities/pipelines in the near future, so was surprised to see the buying spree here...

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## 1980z28

CSH.un
BEI.un
CAR.UN
RUF.UN

Purchased a little more today,to make my dollar cost lower,so it goes


----------



## youngdad3

averaged up today on those 3 so that I can DRIP them

GWO, GSK and FTS


----------



## Vicjai

*My 2 cents*

Guys and gals, what I buy are the really boring companies. Boring does not mean little to no returns. In fact, a lot of people have a belief that the more exciting a stock is, the more profitable, this is definitely not true in any sense. I would much rather believe pigs can fly than believe that! And by boring companies, I mean the ones that produce a stable 3-5% dividend, have a market cap larger than 5 billion, and companies that have weathered the economic storms. I invest in sectors in which people simply cannot live without, sectors like the energy, the pharmaceuticals, banking, insurance etc. I'm talking about companies like Suncor Energy, Manulife, Bristol Meyers, TD Bank etc. Theyr'e not the talk-of-the-town stocks like Apple or the then popular Blackberry, but rather, bluechip stocks that seem to stay just shy of the spotlight half the time.

Trust me, if you start to build a portfolio based on these simple criteria, I bet you will have a winning portfolio on your hands! This method is simple, doesn't take time to look at day to day, and also stress free. Its how it helped me build a winning portfolio too 

hope it helps!


----------



## Vicjai

*Get Your Toe Tap ping*



Moneytoo said:


> Yeah, we also own TRP, but purchased it at an "unfair" price of $56 - not planning to sell it, but wasn't looking to buy more utilities/pipelines in the near future, so was surprised to see the buying spree here...
> 
> Thank you for your reply!


I agree with Moneytoo. I like TRP and used to own that too. I let it go a year ago for the same reason that I'm weighted a lot in Energy.


----------



## gibor365

> And by boring companies, I mean the ones that produce a stable 3-5% dividend, have a market cap larger than 5 billion, and companies that have weathered the economic storms. I invest in sectors in which people simply cannot live without, sectors like the energy, the pharmaceuticals, banking, insurance etc. I'm talking about companies like Suncor Energy, Manulife, Bristol Meyers, TD Bank etc. Theyr'e not the talk-of-the-town stocks like Apple


 To some degree it's true, I think that if I'd buy less small caps, my return would be higher.... on other hand , current generation, looks like "simply cannot live without" without AAPL


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Call me crazy:
> 
> Sold 100 ECA.TO May 15/15 Naked Puts for a $16 Strike @ $0.75


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> 300 cu.to @ $36.83


Got rid of this today... small profit + free'd up capital

Sold 300 CU.TO @ $37.00


----------



## Vicjai

gibor said:


> To some degree it's true, I think that if I'd buy less small caps, my return would be higher.... on other hand , current generation, looks like "simply cannot live without" without AAPL


lol
Yes Gibor, its funny how technology and marketing has allowed us to believe in things like these, but you get the idea. Teenagers do believe cellphones' a must-have in society, which has transformed the company into a global culture. I'll also elaborate on what makes me sleep at night, and that's buying into the utilities like Brookfield Infrastructure Partners and REITs like RioCan, that collect money no matter what because of how they're situated in the economy. For me, my approach is based largely toward common sense, and to allow the dividends and capital gains to allow me to get more stocks using the 'house money'. 

I like to compare buying penny stocks and small caps as trying to find a diamond in a minefield. You can survive, but most don't get out unscathed


----------



## KaeJS

Sold 35 RCI Naked Puts for Jun 19/15 @ $35 Strike for $0.8177 Premium.


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Got rid of this today... small profit + free'd up capital
> 
> Sold 300 CU.TO @ $37.00


Bought 500 CU.TO @ $36.78


----------



## none

Bought one of these on the weekend: http://www.kamadojoe.com/grills/joejr


----------



## Eder

Kae...I think puts on Rogers might be risky...they often have a decent unexpected quarter and are under valued right now imo but I like the outright 18k worth of CU.


----------



## KaeJS

Eder,

I see what you are saying in regards to RCI. I don't disagree.

However, they just released earnings not long ago and they were good. My options expire June 19th, but they won't report earnings again until July. They also don't pay a dividend until after June 19th. I make sure to do my homework. 

I am more concerned about the currency risk. A high USD will keep the price of RCI down which is bad for my naked puts but great for my premiums!


----------



## Eder

Ahh...sorry I didn't recognize that you were buying in USD...I think I get it now.


----------



## Lloydwookie

Met with an advisor the other day and recommended increasing my international exposure: asked me to decide between putting 20 k in DGEIX or 
5 k in VWO and 15 k in VEA. Any advice?


----------



## GreenAvenue

Anyone looking at SCR? What's your 2 cents?


----------



## daddybigbucks

started buying into ATco ACO.x on the way down.
bad first quarter but their business model looks secure for the long run and yearly increases on the dividend though the yield is only 2.2%.


----------



## gardner

REIT day.

AX.UN -- small position after gibor linked the Marketwired writeup
REI.UN -- on this morning's dip.


----------



## RBull

Lloydwookie said:


> Met with an advisor the other day and recommended increasing my international exposure: asked me to decide between putting 20 k in DGEIX or
> 5 k in VWO and 15 k in VEA. Any advice?


You might want to dig a little deeper but a quick search tells me DGEIX is global meaning a large % in US. This may or may not be what you're looking for and is not equivalent to the 2 other funds. Do some research yourself on your choices. 

Yields are higher in Vea & vwo and costs are lower.


----------



## londoncalling

Canadian Utilities @ 36.25. Long term hold for me. Been paying and increasing dividends "eternally". Might get more if the opportunity presents itself over the summer. In the mean time I will be looking for more cash to deploy.

Cheers


----------



## gibor365

> Yields are higher in Vea & vwo and costs are lower.


 I was debating betweem VWO and DEM....att the end went with DEM, somehow I`m more buliish on Russia and yield much higher


----------



## KaeJS

KaeJS said:


> Bought 500 CU.TO @ $36.78


Sold this today. This trade didn't end up the way I had anticipated, but I'll take the $125 after commissions.

Sold 500 CU.TO @ $37.05.

I still have 400 shares long.


----------



## rikk

Sold USO at $20.55 US (bought 31mar15 at $16.89 US WTI at $47.80) ... all cash for now ... the boat's in the water, I'm off to do the spring cleaning ... enjoy the day!!!


----------



## peterk

Bought some more LRE. 1500 shares @ $0.72


----------



## fstamand

rikk said:


> Sold USO at $20.55 US (bought 31mar15 at $16.89 US WTI at $47.80) ... all cash for now ... the boat's in the water, I'm off to do the spring cleaning ... enjoy the day!!!


I have my finger on the trigger too.... oil will take ages to get back


----------



## Getafix

peterk said:


> Bought some more LRE. 1500 shares @ $0.72


Also looking at this, most analysts have downgraded it to sell. How long are you planning on holding it for? Lot's of upside potential with this one and they seem to have cut down on their costs.


----------



## newfoundlander61

Purchased CWB @$28.39 in my TFSA.


----------



## gardner

Added to FCR position.


----------



## KaeJS

gardner said:


> Added to FCR position.


I haven't done this yet. I have been waiting.

I love your thinking, though! Great buy! :biggrin:


----------



## peterk

TCK.B today @ $14.48


----------



## gibor365

PG is on my radar again... want to add to my position next week...dividend king with almost 60 years of dividend increases trades 52 weeks low with yield close to 3.5% (that is also practically maximum yield this stock ever had)


----------



## peterk

Sold a bit of AAPL and bought a bit more CVX. I have flip-flopped about $1500 in these two stocks twice in the past few months with ~$100 profit each time. Here's hoping good things come in 3s.

Also averaged down on CU.


----------



## gladaki

gibor said:


> PG is on my radar again... want to add to my position next week...dividend king with almost 60 years of dividend increases trades 52 weeks low with yield close to 3.5% (that is also practically maximum yield this stock ever had)


So you hold it in RRSP or TFSA


----------



## gibor365

gladaki said:


> so you hold it in rrsp or tfsa


rrsp


----------



## bettyboop

gibor said:


> PG is on my radar again... want to add to my position next week...dividend king with almost 60 years of dividend increases trades 52 weeks low with yield close to 3.5% (that is also practically maximum yield this stock ever had)


Do you like PG better than UL? I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## gibor365

bettyboop said:


> Do you like PG better than UL? I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on it.


I like both and hold both  , (even though PG position is much larger )... just now imho PG is oversold much more than UL


----------



## Freedom45

Added to my position in Telus @ $41.00.


----------



## bettyboop

gibor said:


> I like both and hold both  , (even though PG position is much larger )... just now imho PG is oversold much more than UL


I will take a look at it, it's always been so expensive, it just sits on my watchlist year after year.


----------



## gibor365

bettyboop said:


> I will take a look at it, it's always been so expensive, it just sits on my watchlist year after year.


probably too late... yeaterday morning my limit buy didn't get triggered and than PG starting going up even in down market


----------



## KaeJS

Rci.b @ $41.50.


----------



## Moneytoo

Bought more Cameco (CCO) @ $18.90 (so I'll have enough shares for a DRIP in case it doesn't take off this year and I'm stuck with it )


----------



## Eder

You know this will pop a buck....probably by 10am tomorrow.


----------



## Moneytoo

No, I don't know, but it's exactly what happened a year ago: right after I bought 150 shares (thinking I'll hold them for a few years), it jumped more than 10% on some "good news", so I sold a 100, thinking I'll repurchase later... well, better late than never, finally repurchased (thinking I'll keep it if it doesn't jump )


----------



## Eder

Sorry I was talking about RCI.b ...I don't really know anything about Cameco..


----------



## Moneytoo

Damn, and I went searching for news thinking that there was some after hours announcement... lol


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> You know this will pop a buck....probably by 10am tomorrow.


It didn't pop. But I am really hoping it will in the next week.
I have options on it, also.
Ideally, it would hit $43 but I am willing to settle for $42.50.


----------



## peterk

Bought 120 shares of COS today. Total 1000 shares now. If oil stays flat or slowly rises from now on I won't buy any more. If it tanks again I'll double down.


----------



## peterk

Added to TCK.B and G today.


----------



## none

Bought some TDB900 (CDN index) on Monday for hacky rebalance. I should really go and check the numbers. I just usually eye-ball it.


----------



## none

and yet more TDB900 and even some TDB902.

I really like the e-series. Sure - I have some US Vanguard I bought using the Gambit which has been worth the saving but the e-series is so low stress and easy!

This topped up my RRSP for the year. Yeash I have a lot of unclaimed RRSP deductions. I won't be paying much tax for a while.


----------



## JordoR

More TDB900/902/909/911 as my employer contribution came in yesterday


----------



## migperreault

Bought 2500 SWY @ 0.83, owning 4400 shares right now


----------



## peterk

Bit more COS and XEG


----------



## dorian01

Bought VSB and XEF in order to re-balance


----------



## marina628

Topped up my position on FTS ,BCE ,CNR,DOL,L,MRU AND NA last week.


----------



## Eder

KaeJS said:


> It didn't pop. But I am really hoping it will in the next week.
> I have options on it, also.
> Ideally, it would hit $43 but I am willing to settle for $42.50.


Well it took 14x longer than it should have but you got your $2...


----------



## KaeJS

Eder said:


> Well it took 14x longer than it should have but you got your $2...


Yep.
I knew it was oversold. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## daddybigbucks

started a position with IPL inter pipeline.
I feel in low oil market, companies will flock to the pipelines due to lower shipping rates than rail. (about half the rate)
Im overloaded with TRP and ENB is too pricey so I will try to gain some ground with IPL and PPL.


----------



## Eder

Rumor has it Trans Canada is buying up pipe like there's no tomorrow. Also there's a lot of anchored cargo ships surrounding Western Forest Products plant in Nanaimo this week (more than normal imo). Price of logs going up?


----------



## Jon_Snow

FTS getting close to 4% yield. Might be hard not to pick some up at this rate. Will monitor further next week.


----------



## investment101CA

*The banks*

I know it would be the old news. I still think the banks are undervalued by most of the investors or they still feel resentful toward what they have done in 2008. Bank of America's main revenue income are from loan and the current low interest rate make taken a toll on their revenue. As the interest goes up in the next few years, it would make BoA as a good investment as they used to be. 

www.understandinginvestment.com


----------



## gardner

I added some FTS and SJR.B this morning.


----------



## newfoundlander61

CWB, CDN banks don't have much connection with Greece .Drop for all the banks today won't last too long, good entry point.


----------



## KaeJS

gardner said:


> I added some FTS and SJR.B this morning.


Very happy to see SJR down today. I wrote some July 17 $28 Calls and it looks like those are going to be freemiums...


----------



## avrex

Even though it's Canada Day, hey why not do some trading on the US exchange. 

I bought Trinity Industries (TRN)


----------



## Beaver101

^ Aren't you supposedly be selling when the DJI went up today?


----------



## avrex

haha. Actually, I did sell my position in KORS.


----------



## none

Bought some Cameco (CCO) @ $17.73.

Just kidding, more TDB900.


----------



## 1980z28

sot.un


----------



## newfoundlander61

Nothing, holding tight.


----------



## jaybee

Bought some Medical Facilities Corp today @ 14.60. I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## 1980z28

CVE
FTS
BEI.UN
CAR.UN
CSH.un
RUF.UN
SOT.UN


----------



## Beaver101

VSN ... adding pipeline to portfolio.


----------



## yyz

Sold RCI.B and bought some POT


----------



## thepitchedlink

Hey z28, which CVE to referring to?


----------



## 1980z28

thepitchedlink said:


> Hey z28, which CVE to referring to?


Cenovus Energy Inc(TSE:CVE,picked up 1000 shares


----------



## jaybee

1980z28 said:


> Cenovus Energy Inc(TSE:CVE,picked up 1000 shares


You've been busy lately! Did you sell some FTS?


----------



## thepitchedlink

1980z28 said:


> Cenovus Energy Inc(TSE:CVE,picked up 1000 shares


Ah good, been looking to add to mine and wondering if I'm the only one!!!


----------



## 1980z28

jaybee said:


> You've been busy lately! Did you sell some FTS?



Sold 4200 shares a couple of months ago,between 40 and 41,I believe I got 168k or close to it,cant remember


----------



## migperreault

Added 1220 shares of SWY


----------



## TK.61

1980z28 said:


> Cenovus Energy Inc(TSE:CVE,picked up 1000 shares


Im having a tough time deciding between TSE:CVE and TSE:CPG. What made you choose CVE? Dividend on CPG is pretty nice and looks pretty solid.


----------



## none

Bought some more CCO-T @ 17.19.

Just kidding, I picked up a few VTI b/c my drip wasn't working and this just emptied the account of sitting US$. This one has been quite the dog - I think it's up about 4% in the last 2.5 years. Fortunately, I bought it all with US$ that I exchanged at par.


----------



## tkirk62

TK.61 said:


> Im having a tough time deciding between TSE:CVE and TSE:CPG. What made you choose CVE? Dividend on CPG is pretty nice and looks pretty solid.


Cenovus is looking good, they are going to have a lot of cash after selling their royalty business. But I'm with you, Crescent Point's dividend and the good acquisitions they are making now at the bottom of the market is a real opportunity I think.


----------



## KaeJS

I have CPG, but I am actually a little bit concerned.
With the acquisition of LEG (which I think has good assets) and the dwindling profits.. this could turn sour.


----------



## Homerhomer

KaeJS said:


> I have CPG, but I am actually a little bit concerned.
> With the acquisition of LEG (which I think has good assets) and the dwindling profits.. this could turn sour.


Their share dilution borderlines insanity, and it doesn't seem to stop, the dividend is largely supported by the drip plan which ofcourse ensures there will be more share dilution into perpetuallity. 
I will probably jump in for a trade when this hits closer to 20, but I think eventually the dividends will be cut, not immidetaly but I just don't think it can continue forever.

On the postive note I like the fact that they are buying cheap distressed assets when they are on sale.


----------



## 1980z28

TK.61 said:


> Im having a tough time deciding between TSE:CVE and TSE:CPG. What made you choose CVE? Dividend on CPG is pretty nice and looks pretty solid.


I am building an oil etf for my self with a 75 to 90 k,you can buy both if you have a longer time period of a couple of years

I also hold reits and some building companys,ARE,BDT,SNC and TDB911,908,902,900 plus ry and bac,plus others


----------



## none

Bought some more CCO @ 17.04.

Just kidding, even more TDB900 - TD CANADIAN INDEX FUND-E.

The volatility is pretty crazy. When I placed the order the market was up .75% now it's down 0.93. This is a time when end of day price worked for me. Anyway HOPEFULLY this is the bottom (not that I really care - its just fun to watch the blood - I'm mostly invested in US).


----------



## jaybee

Bought some Intel last week @28.84. The fundamentals are attractive at these levels!


----------



## jaybee

Bought some Evolving Systems (EVOL). Love their business model...It's been showing up in my screens for awhile. Fundamentals are strong...pays a nice little dividend too.


----------



## Beaver101

A bit more POT - and hopefully grow some more decent veggies/money.


----------



## none

I'm getting really bored with TDB900 - in for another $1000


----------



## Ben1491

Broke my 5 year GIC ladder, 50% to TD and 50% to RY this morning.


----------



## tkirk62

Bought 160 shares of CWB
Bought 700 shares of FP - I finally couldn't resist


----------



## Strength

I purchased a few this past week:

Westjet - WJA
Surge Energy - SGY
Convolo Health - CXV
Patient Home Monitoring - PHM
Slate Office REIT - SOT.UN


----------



## maxandrelax

BNS for resp


----------



## 1980z28

Fm 500


----------



## Moneytoo

Thinking to buy some Magna (MG-T) that dropped a bit (on the acquisition news I guess), would appreciate any warnings!

(I've been watching it since January, but ended up buying XTC-T for myself last month - which is up more than 20% since then... but now considering Magna for my husband's RRSP, so trying to be more careful )


----------



## peterk

Bte


----------



## none

Moneytoo said:


> (I've been watching it since January, but ended up buying XTC-T for myself last month - which is up more than 20% since then... but now considering Magna for my husband's RRSP, so trying to be more careful )


Maybe some more CCO?


----------



## Moneytoo

none said:


> Maybe some more CCO?


You're paying attention I see  Nah, I'll keep that loser for myself - it just DRIPed me a share... 

(MG and XTC are both auto-related, CCO is not - trying to diversify, you know )


----------



## peterk

LRE, and started positions in CPG and WJA. Been a busy day for buying!


----------



## 1980z28

another 700 fm


----------



## Moneytoo

PS Bought 70 shares of Magna (MG-T) for $69.50 (yesterday's limit order got executed this morning before it went further down - so @none can gloat...


----------



## none

Glad? On the contrary I hope you do well despite your questionable investing style. One can make all the wrong decisions and still end up better than if one made all of the right ones. That's the 'beauty' of operating in clouds of uncertainty.


----------



## thepitchedlink

Started a position in CWB


----------



## thepitchedlink

1980z28 said:


> another 700 fm


First Quantum?


----------



## 1980z28

thepitchedlink said:


> First Quantum?


correct ,,average cost 14.10 for 1200 shares


----------



## Moneytoo

@none, what's wrong with my investing style?  It suits my personality, I save and invest almost all of my earnings, so in order to keep at it my portfolio has to be more interesting than shopping and partying  Come to think of it, I invest almost like I shop: I wouldn't buy my clothes in bulk bags or on liquidation sale, all my wardrobe staples are hand-picked, I like to colour-match things and would choose funkiness over quality etc. And if I really like something - I don't mind buying it on sale, but wouldn't wait for one 

Speaking of shopping - my 5K monthly transfer got cleared this morning, and is sitting uninvested!


----------



## jaybee

Bought some Johnny Walker Red Whiskey (hey, it's Friday!), and added to my position in Diageo (DEO). I might as well let my booze money "chase it's tail".


----------



## Moneytoo

Yay there're some fun people left in this place! :biggrin:


----------



## gardner

Added to CWB @25.15 on today's drop.


----------



## Moneytoo

100 shares of Brookfield Property Partners LP (BPY.UN-T) for $27.72 (building my own Global REITs ETF in CAD - planning to sell RWX-N later this year and use USD for something better, like VTI )


----------



## 1980z28

Fm 500


----------



## Canadian

Watched from the sidelines today. Glad I didn't pull the trigger on Friday. Right now I have eyes on Canadian banks and energy. Would like to look at the US as well but not with this exchange rate.


----------



## Moneytoo

Debating between 200 shares of XEG and 150 shares of Goldcorp (G) for a short-term play (a few months - up to a year)


----------



## gibor365

Just 1 min before our departure to France on Jun 30, added JNJ just below $98 ... didn't buy anything since


----------



## 1980z28

sold 1700 shares of FM
Purchased 500 of ry


----------



## Fraser19

I will be picking up 200 shares of CVE in the next three days.
With the 3.3 billion dollar sale and the share issue they have more than enough cash to deal with low oil prices. And they offer a 3% DRIP discount that TD honors. 
Should make a good return on this one over the next few years, and the 6% Div is nice at this time.


----------



## myfinance

I wanted to know if anyone buys mutual funds in US$, i mean it seems like a really good idea, if you invest and get 10% at the end of the year, and then when you sell it after converstion you get more cad money. However a lot of banks try to cut back from our profits, i believe 1.32% to buy us and to sell to recieve canadian 1.25% that's 7 % i wanted advice if anyone knows if it's worth it to invest in us equity with us$, and for how long should one hold their funds for? Espicially in today's economy. I don't see any improvment with the dollar before election, or by 2017. Any insights would be appreciated thanks !


----------



## Moneytoo

I'm afraid all who have tried this strategy became millionaires, bought their own islands and stopped reading this forum, so you'd have to try yourself - and hopefully let us know how it worked before you take off


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

myfinance said:


> I wanted to know if anyone buys mutual funds in US$, i mean it seems like a really good idea, if you invest and get 10% at the end of the year, and then when you sell it after converstion you get more cad money. However a lot of banks try to cut back from our profits, i believe 1.32% to buy us and to sell to recieve canadian 1.25% that's 7 % i wanted advice if anyone knows if it's worth it to invest in us equity with us$, and for how long should one hold their funds for? Espicially in today's economy. I don't see any improvment with the dollar before election, or by 2017. Any insights would be appreciated thanks !


See related discussion in the thread: http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/48674-How-to-make-US-money?p=755138#post755138


----------



## 1980z28

FM and RY


----------



## Moneytoo

50 shares of BAM.A for 45.54 (just love symmetric numbers... had a limit order that got executed this morning )


----------



## jargey3000

hmmmm.. nobody buying today ?


----------



## cashinstinct

I am buying every week index funds with TD e-series.

Money goes into my RRSP/TFSA accounts every month automatically and purchases are automatic too.

Prices will be lower for my next week's purchases.... good.


----------



## Moneytoo

I have no more cash left in my accounts until next month (unless I sell something lol) and my husband has two limit orders for AAPL and VTI way below today's prices, so I doubt they'll get executed any time soon (if ever )


----------



## 1980z28

Ry ,fm


----------



## Beaver101

more POT


----------



## none

cashinstinct said:


> I am buying every week index funds with TD e-series.
> 
> Money goes into my RRSP/TFSA accounts every month automatically and purchases are automatic too.
> 
> Prices will be lower for my next week's purchases.... good.


Met too. I'm having fun trying to buy at the TDB900 bottom.

Each time I think I do - it just falls farther. Oh well. Long time horizon (sorta)


----------



## Fraser19

Order filled for 200 shares of CVE at 17.35.
With all the cash they are sitting on I feel they are well positioned to make it though this oil depression and grow in the future.


----------



## none

In for another $1000 TDB900.

I do feel a little like I'm throwing good money after bad here. Oh well - it is what it is.....


----------



## Moneytoo

USD @par (if the dam thing ever loads... lol)


----------



## timely

I'm shorting the TSX with Horizon's $HIX ETF.

Started positions on two stocks with a strong trend in a weak market:
- Magellan ($MAL)
- Tricon ($TCN)

Added to stocks outside ressources and banking:
- Amaya ($AYA)
- Intertain ($IT)
- DHX


----------



## Canadian

Bought some COS, CNQ, BDT, and NIF.UN today.


----------



## gibor365

Bought more NA on Monday.... the cheapest bank right now


----------



## Canadian

gibor, are you still holding NIF.UN?


----------



## gibor365

Canadian said:


> gibor, are you still holding NIF.UN?


Yes, I do.... I have very modest position.... Was tempted to add on recent dip, but was too scary


----------



## kcowan

Loaded up on RY, NA and TD in that order yesterday. TFSAs and RESP now all full. Can relax for the rest of the summer.


----------



## humble_pie

it's probably far too early for any revenue-strapped driller but these record lows in precision drilling are irresistible. USD $4.95 this am.

the TD is bullishly saying PDS has shaved costs, laid off personnel, has no debt maturing before 2019, can last out the trough & will likely even manage to continue the dividend. If that isn't rose-coloured viewing from the big green, i don't know what is.

i also sold calls, such as they were. PD/PDS unfortunately doesn't have a decent option market anywhere. But every little cent to mitigate downside risk is helpful these days.

RIG & HAL look inviting, too, although i'm sticking with canada's premier driller for now.


----------



## birdman

Dipped my toes in CWB at 23.98 and re-purchased about 30% of the IPL I sold over the past several months or so.


----------



## Canadian

gibor said:


> Yes, I do.... I have very modest position.... Was tempted to add on recent dip, but was too scary


Their recent earnings were pretty good so I added to lower my cost base. Will probably add again, and then slowly trim back my position.


----------



## Moneytoo

Upped my husband's limit order for 50 shares of Apple from $115 to $120 this morning - and as always it went further down right after the order got executed... But now he has 200 shares at the average cost of $103.50 that he plans to hold forever, and I take solace that I bought it at its MA(200) - not the best price, but good enough 

Still waiting for VTI to drop... sigh


----------



## DiazJenkins

I am investing in Mutual Fund,GOOG and HSBC.


----------



## jaybee

Bought some APPL this morning for $113.45, bringing my cost base up to about $94.00. I think I'm in HOLD mode now.


----------



## JohnnyD

Bought some Atco (ACO.X) at $38.25 today. I'm relatively new to stock picking and wanted to add something in the utility sector at a good price.


----------



## rikk

USO this morning at $14.52 US, WTI at $43.65 ... ok, a little yard work, then back to the boat ...


----------



## supperfly17

Buys from Friday

TD @ 52.xx x 75 shares
TA @ 7.xx x 300 shares


----------



## peterk

Just back from 2 weeks vacation and I see Oil is in the crapper again...

Picked up more or started positions in COS, BTE, ACQ, PD, S.

Trading account is dry again and need to transfer more money in to hopefully keep picking up cheap oil stuff for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Video_Frank

I finally topped up my TFSA by $4500.00. Checked my spreadsheet and it said I needed to buy bonds and Canadian Equity. So, I bought XBB with my TFSA contribution and dividends in my TFSA and RRSP accounts, VAB in my wife's RRSP and XIC with the dividends in my wife's TFSA.

The kids' RESP was low in Canadian equity so I bought XIC with the diividends that had been piling up since January.

Such is the boring life of a potato.


----------



## fstamand

Picked up some ACQ and POT


----------



## jollybear

Peterk..........what`s your strategy with BTE if you don`t mind sharing.


----------



## none

Moneytoo said:


> Upped my husband's limit order for 50 shares of Apple from $115 to $120 this morning - and as always it went further down right after the order got executed... But now he has 200 shares at the average cost of $103.50 that he plans to hold forever, and I take solace that I bought it at its MA(200) - not the best price, but good enough
> 
> Still waiting for VTI to drop... sigh


Here's your big chance! What's your target?


----------



## 1980z28

400,,,, ry


----------



## Moneytoo

none said:


> Here's your big chance! What's your target?


For VTI you mean? I entered the order last night for 30 shares at $106.16 (slightly above its current EMA(200) of $106.09) - just checked, it got executed this morning  (husband is still waiting for $105.50... maybe tomorrow? lol)


----------



## gardner

Added to VTI and VEA.


----------



## gibor365

Moneytoo said:


> For VTI you mean? I entered the order last night for 30 shares at $106.16 (slightly above its current EMA(200) of $106.09) - just checked, it got executed this morning  )


 Good job! You caught today's bottom


----------



## Moneytoo

Thank you, surprised myself!  And it's the first time I see the lowest price of the day to be exactly EMA(200) - usually it bounces off above it or breaks it and goes below... but I'm not gonna cry over 2 bucks lol


----------



## gibor365

Any specific reason you look at EMA(200) and not SMA(200)?


----------



## Moneytoo

An experienced investor/trader from RFD Investing forum recommended it (he uses EMA(200) as both a good entry point and when he adds to existing positions), so just copy-cating his method - but usually unsuccessfully, this is one of a few times when it actually worked (unless VTI falls below in the near future... )


----------



## timely

Market looks bad technically. Raising cash.

Trimmed: NFI, WSP, CCL, CXR
Added: XEG


----------



## londoncalling

Scratched an itch and bought some POT:US at 26.50 yesterday. got a few other orders out there. See how the rest of the summer goes


----------



## thepitchedlink

bought TRP @ 47.72


----------



## gardner

Added to POT and BMO
I used $US for POT at 1.2994 -- good rate to get rid of excess $US.


----------



## timely

Sold BIN (progressive waste management)
Bought Intertain on the big pullback. Growth stocks like this will demand a premium in this new normal of low growth.


----------



## londoncalling

Initiated a position in BNS @ 60.52 after missing it a couple weeks ago when it was in this range. Need to find more dry powder if prices continue to come down. Rest of my orders are about 5-10% down from here.

Cheers


----------



## newfoundlander61

Bought CWB this morning at $23.74


----------



## 1980z28

1000 of CSH.UN 11.80


----------



## jaybee

10,000 shares if Grenville Strategic Royalty Corp (GRC) @ .59 cents.


----------



## tkirk62

100 shares of BAM.A at $44.44


----------



## AltaRed

Altagas hit my long standing limit order in the low $33 range, so I am now the proud owner of ALA shares. I believe investors now have come to the realization there is no money in the commodity portion of their business and their proposed growth plan will be curtailed significantly except for their BC liquids business. Valuations have plummeted accordingly. IMO, the primary fly in the ointment is their fanciful dream of participation in the proposed (small) Kitimat LNG project. Hopefully they will come to their senses and walk away later this year. I believe the dividend is safe (since I also believe their cash flow is near bottom) and I can hang around collecting the 5+% dividend for years to come. If I am wrong about cash flow, then I am likely also wrong about dividend sustainability.


----------



## godblsmnymkr

tkirk62 said:


> 1000 shares of BAM.A at $44.44


would love some insight from you on your buy here. i own it currently from a prior purchase from my adviser. might be a great buy here as its right on its support trend line after getting over heated in march. i dont know enough about the fundamentals of the company. would you say its kind of like a BRK type, no fee etf/company. i know they have their finger in a lot of different pies. 
thanks


----------



## bettyboop

I bought more BNS


----------



## tkirk62

godblsmnymkr said:


> would love some insight from you on your buy here. i own it currently from a prior purchase from my adviser. might be a great buy here as its right on its support trend line after getting over heated in march. i dont know enough about the fundamentals of the company. would you say its kind of like a BRK type, no fee etf/company. i know they have their finger in a lot of different pies.
> thanks


They are in it all. They have a lot of money come in from their fees on assets under management. Also just look at all the other Brookfield names (office, infrastructure, etc). 

They are a great buy for reasons far beyond the technical. They are just about the best managers you will find, the stuff they are in is very steady, they have diverse revenue streams, etc.


----------



## jaybee

godblsmnymkr said:


> would love some insight from you on your buy here. i own it currently from a prior purchase from my adviser. might be a great buy here as its right on its support trend line after getting over heated in march. i dont know enough about the fundamentals of the company. would you say its kind of like a BRK type, no fee etf/company. i know they have their finger in a lot of different pies.
> thanks


Here is a really good article I read recently on SA about BAM.A. This should give you some sense of what the company is all about. It is one of my largest holdings. I'm looking to add a little more actually.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/336...cash-flow-machine-brookfield-asset-management


----------



## jaybee

Added to my BAM.A position this morning. 100 shares @ $44.03
Also added to my BMO position. 100 shares @ $70.36


----------



## CPA Candidate

Better to wait till the market finds a bottom in my opinion then wade into this muck. This downward momentum is picking up pace.


----------



## jaybee

CPA Candidate said:


> Better to wait till the market finds a bottom in my opinion then wade into this muck. This downward momentum is picking up pace.


Meh...I buy stocks that I want to own for the long haul at what I feel is a reasonable price at the time. I don't try to time the market, and I take a few trades at least to fill out a position.


----------



## gardner

Added to BNS near the end of day. Starting to get nervous though. May wait a while before making more moves.


----------



## blin10

CPA Candidate said:


> Better to wait till the market finds a bottom in my opinion then wade into this muck. This downward momentum is picking up pace.


how will you know that market found bottom? people were saying same thing in 2010,2011 "let the market find bottom", how did that work out for them?


----------



## Moneytoo

Moneytoo said:


> VTI (husband is still waiting for $105.50... maybe tomorrow? lol)


Well - a week later my husband's patience paid off once again. But good that I checked his order few mins before the close - and saw that it didn't get executed even though the price was below! Quickly changed it to market price - and got 50 VTI @ 105.3199 

(He has USD to buy more if it goes down further - and I'll try to wait for XEF @ 26.50, but most likely will give up and up the order, as usually... lol)


----------



## jaybee

Moneytoo said:


> Well - a week later my husband's patience paid off once again. But good that I checked his order few mins before the close - and saw that it didn't get executed even though the price was below! Quickly changed it to market price - and got 50 VTI @ 105.3199
> 
> (He has USD to buy more if it goes down further - and I'll try to wait for XEF @ 26.50, but most likely will give up and up the order, as usually... lol)


So, how do I get my wife to be as engaged in our investments as you are with your families? Serious question....


----------



## Canuck

looking to buy BAM.A as well

it's 100% eligible dividends right?


----------



## Moneytoo

jaybee said:


> So, how do I get my wife to be as engaged in our investments as you are with your families? Serious question....


Well I've been the only one engaged in our investments (also helping our parents and doing the taxes for the whole family) for 20 years or so - so for me it was the opposite, how to convince my husband to invest all his cash? And after about a month of fighting (after he turned down the couch potato idea and didn't buy a single stock from the watchlist that we put together), I said that's it, you'll just buy what I say and when I say! This is how he bought his first stocks last May (two did great, one so-so, one tanked) - and slowly his fear of losing money got replaced with a healthy competition (with me ) who buys cheaper? So we've been running a patience (him) vs. impatience (me) contest - and since this is our money for retirement, I'm happy when he wins... lol

But yeah, it took about a year to get him somewhat interested (I was proud recently when he told me that he discussed with a stranger on the plane oil, gold and graphite mines with the potential for graphene - which was last year's the next best thing, but still )


----------



## HaroldCrump

Canuck said:


> looking to buy BAM.A as well
> it's 100% eligible dividends right?


*Yes*, however, dividends are paid in USD, even if you buy the TSX listed stock.


----------



## Homerhomer

initiated positions in Altagas and CNQ, wanted to buy BTE and CPG, but after BTE eliminated dividends (I was expecting another cut but not elimination at this point) I will hold off on these two. Don't own CPG, am down big time on BTE.
Added to my position in Scotiabank.


----------



## Canuck

HaroldCrump said:


> *Yes*, however, dividends are paid in USD, even if you buy the TSX listed stock.


so do they hold back 15% in an unregistered account? 

Thank you


----------



## newfoundlander61

Purchasing $5k more of units in my Mawer Balanced Fund MAW104 for end of today within my TFSA.


----------



## metta2006

I have been buying stocks aggressively after having waited the half year for correction, and it has been always my experience, right after I buy, there is big correction. At least I did DCA so I have some money left, not much though.  I added to ENB, CSH.UN, VXC, RY yesterday and again, kicking myself not having waited!


----------



## gibor365

jaybee said:


> So, how do I get my wife to be as engaged in our investments as you are with your families? Serious question....


I tried....it's impossible


----------



## HaroldCrump

Canuck said:


> so do they hold back 15% in an unregistered account?


Not for Canadian residents.
Scroll down to the section titled "Canadian Tax Information – Eligible Dividend"


----------



## Canuck

HaroldCrump said:


> Not for Canadian residents.
> Scroll down to the section titled "Canadian Tax Information – Eligible Dividend"


Thanks!


----------



## CPA Candidate

blin10 said:


> how will you know that market found bottom? people were saying same thing in 2010,2011 "let the market find bottom", how did that work out for them?


When it stops falling day after day after day. I don't think it's too hard to realize there is an established downtrend. Buying right now is like being halfway down a waterslide and believing you can still reverse course.


----------



## blin10

CPA Candidate said:


> When it stops falling day after day after day. I don't think it's too hard to realize there is an established downtrend. Buying right now is like being halfway down a waterslide and believing you can still reverse course.


I can't believe you wrote that, and I can't believe I'm replying. So if it stops falling day after day after day than it's the bottom, got it... lol


----------



## 1980z28

csh.un
liq


----------



## Moneytoo

aw... 

View attachment 5409


----------



## tkirk62

Canuck said:


> so do they hold back 15% in an unregistered account?
> 
> Thank you


NO


----------



## agent99

blin10 said:


> I can't believe you wrote that, and I can't believe I'm replying. So if it stops falling day after day after day than it's the bottom, got it... lol


Funny thing though - it's true. As they say, the trend is your friend. Don't try and guess when the trend will end. Wait for it and buy on the upturn. Cash has a better return than most stocks in a falling market, so no harm in waiting.


----------



## Westerncanada

Buying Last week and this week: 

APPL 
CPG
WCP


----------



## blin10

agent99 said:


> Funny thing though - it's true. As they say, the trend is your friend. Don't try and guess when the trend will end. Wait for it and buy on the upturn. Cash has a better return than most stocks in a falling market, so no harm in waiting.


when there is a long down trend, markets do not only go down, there will always be rallies up before another down leg... so you might buy that up trend thinking there was a bottom, but markets can go down even lower


----------



## 1980z28

Would be nice to have a couple hundred grand to spend


----------



## mrPPincer

I'm sitting on half that to deploy, just waiting for the real correction to happen

might do a little rebalance within the next couple weeks


----------



## 1980z28

Had 75k on Wednesday now 45k

Purchased FM,CSH.UN and LIQ

Will top up RY this week


----------



## CPA Candidate

Don't catch the knife.


----------



## 1980z28

CPA Candidate said:


> Don't catch the knife.


Did not buy anything

Wow

Added another couple dollars to my trading account


----------



## blin10

cough bns at 53 and ala at 27.3 ... loving it


----------



## 0xCC

Put in some orders at the end of the day on Friday that got hit this morning.
HR.UN at 20.09
GE at 22.54

Not at the bottom but not too bad. I wish I put some more orders in on things like JNJ (got down under $82) and REI.UN (got under $20)


----------



## Moneytoo

Moneytoo said:


> aw...
> 
> View attachment 5409


Yay! 

View attachment 5417


----------



## JordoR

My low CPG order that I set last week went through @ 11.50 this morning. Didn't think it would actually get filled.


----------



## none

I have to admit, I'm having a hard time not taking 10K out on my line of credit (@6%) and loading up a little.


----------



## gibor365

Earlier this morning, some of the quality companies has fallen to a price that seems absurd and hard to believe, for example, JNJ has a session low of 81.79 for a breath period ...is it possible for retail investor to "catch" such price?
For example, if I had limit buy at $82 , would my order fill in? Or all those "flash" swings only for HFT?


----------



## mrPPincer

It might have caught, I've had it happen once, got the lowest trade of the day.


----------



## mrPPincer

none said:


> I have to admit, I'm having a hard time not taking 10K out on my line of credit (@6%) and loading up a little.


I'm no expert by any means but, in my humble opinion, leveraging into this market could be a really, really, bad idea, nobody knows which way it will go, and leveraging at 6% could be extremely painful imho.

Now, if we see a 50%+/- correction, yeah, maybe a little, if you know for sure you have the income to pay it down in a hurry, just my perspective.


----------



## jaybee

mrPPincer said:


> It might have caught, I've had it happen once, got the lowest trade of the day.


+1

I've had stink bids get filled very close to the lowest trade of the day.


----------



## none

mrPPincer said:


> I'm no expert by any means but, in my humble opinion, leveraging into this market could be a really, really, bad idea, nobody knows which way it will go, and leveraging at 6% could be extremely painful imho.
> 
> Now, if we see a 50%+/- correction, yeah, maybe a little, if you know for sure you have the income to pay it down in a hurry, just my perspective.


yeah, I know - my couchpotato zen is being challenged. at worst I could pay it all back by march so really I'd be risking about $300. Not a huge deal. Anyway, i should forget that idea. It's pretty dumb. Thanks.


----------



## mrPPincer

jaybee said:


> I've had stink bids get filled very close to the lowest trade of the day.


The algos need to clean up all those annoying little stink bids before they can trigger all the stop-losses/_lock-losses_ for breakfast irate:


----------



## londoncalling

having difficulty restraining myself. Fortunately I can satisfy the cravings with small orders.

Bought BPF.UN @16.35
Bought more BNS @ 54.50 edit next bid @ 50.65. After that who knows

averaged down on existing holdings.

Still have more money to allocate before the end of the year. Will try to hold off for another few weeks but I lack self control. : ) May have to get another job just to fund more purchases. :stupid:


----------



## Moneytoo

No more cash in my accounts (and nothing to sell... lol), watching VTI for my husband (who believes the fun is not over yet, so didn't buy yesterday - has USD for 70-80 shares, wants to try to buy near bottom... )


----------



## gardner

added to RY -- just a nibble though
looking to add to SLF, but I missed the sub-$40 level I want


----------



## 1980z28

Csh.un


----------



## Woody

Goldcorp @ 17.35 looking forward to a rebound to $25-30.


----------



## AltaRed

1980z28 said:


> Csh.un


You are big on this company. What makes it a buy at $11.50 plus?


----------



## DollaWine

More BWLD. Should've never sold it a few years ago!


----------



## FrugalTrader

No one taking the risk on big oil?  Added to my XOM and CVX positions yesterday.


----------



## jaybee

FrugalTrader said:


> No one taking the risk on big oil?  Added to my XOM and CVX positions yesterday.


I bought some CVX yesterday too FT.


----------



## jaybee

victorharvey said:


> What ever you are buying just be informative so nobody can make you fool. Internet is the best option to do a search.


Very profound contribution. I hear they have the internet on computers now!


----------



## godblsmnymkr

bot a little IBB, NLY, O, IYH, ZDY, VFV, DRG.UN and XRE.TO today. lets go V shaped rally.


----------



## Jon_Snow

100 shares of CVX into my wife's RRSP account a few days ago...oh, that yield (and tax sheltered!)...and the possible capital gains to come. Yum.


----------



## Ashkan

*How to begin and where to begin?*

Hi there,

I am a student and I want to start investment in stocks ... However, I do not know how and where to start. I really appreciate if you can help me what should I do at the beginning. For instance, since I am a beginner, how much should I put for the investment? $100? $1000? ...

Thank you very much


----------



## Freedom45

Added small amounts to my positions in DRG.UN (@$8.97) and REI.UN (@$24.15).


----------



## 1980z28

AltaRed said:


> You are big on this company. What makes it a buy at $11.50 plus?


Have about 12k shares

I will be a resident at some point


----------



## 1980z28

Tdb902


----------



## AltaRed

1980z28 said:


> I will be a resident at some point


Fair enough. So will I. I kick myself for not buying heavily in the $10.80 range in late June when there was uncertainty about Chartwell's direction after the sale of their US assets. It didn't drop to quite where I wanted to buy on Aug 24th. Time will tell if that was yet another missed opportunity.


----------



## 1980z28

This share price does not move much,so I buy whenever no real plan


----------



## Ag Driver

Deleted.


----------



## Strength

I purchased Bell (BCE) at $51.80 and Telus (T) at $41.99.

Anyone know if this was a good buy? Or did I over-pay.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Strength said:


> I purchased Bell (BCE) at $51.80 and Telus (T) at $41.99. Anyone know if this was a good buy? Or did I over-pay.


You bought them, so I think it is a moot question? 
But since BCE closed at $51.80 and T closed at $42.05 I'd say you didn't overpay as far as today goes. They have been lower and they will go higher, but they may also go lower before they go higher, etc. 
In all seriousness, if you bought these as a long term hold, I would be quite happy, and I would sleep like a baby dreaming about my +4% and +5% dividends.


----------



## 1980z28

Ag Driver said:


> Do you maintain an e-series couch potato along with your stock purchases? If so, why have you not moved over to ETF's?


I have some E Funds,from a long time ago,have tdb902 about 2700 @ 29.12

Dont hold any ETF`s,no reason to


----------



## 1980z28

nice pop on the csh.un


----------



## Homerhomer

1980z28 said:


> nice pop on the csh.un


happy shareholder here ;-)
not usual for this company to be up this much for no reason, quite happy to hold it regardless


----------



## 1980z28

Homerhomer said:


> happy shareholder here ;-)
> not usual for this company to be up this much for no reason, quite happy to hold it regardless


just sold 10k shares

Will buy back


----------



## Canuck

Sold 2000 shares of New Flyer and used the cash to add to EMA, FTS and CU.

Chicken safe move


----------



## 1980z28

Tdb 900,902,911


----------



## janus10

Wrote naked call. UVXY DEC 18 2015 65 for $31.15. Will write another one on Tuesday if market shows higher volatility.


----------



## 1980z28

more FM and RY and Tdb 900,902,911


----------



## gardner

Added to MFC and CU -- just timid nibbles tho.

I am experiencing angst about keeping up to my DCA schedule.


----------



## humble_pie

recently bought 400 concordia healthcare

200 at 86 plus 200 more at 94 when it became obvious that the first 2 lots will likely be assigned away in october.

in both cases i sold calls for high premiums. There are certain calls in CXR that are stunningly over-priced - anyone can see which calls by examining the complete options tables. It appears the market maker may be buying those calls himself, as he shorts the stock. A practice that, so far, is not working out for him.


----------



## mars

Homerhomer said:


> happy shareholder here ;-)
> not usual for this company to be up this much for no reason, quite happy to hold it regardless


The big reason for the pop in CSH was the Ontario Teachers plan bought a smaller company in this space and paid a 118% premium. After the announcement, CSH, EXE and one other that I cannot remember the name all jumped. I own EXE and had a 5% pop and was wondering what took place and this is what I found out when doing a search.


----------



## mrPPincer

bought 100 VEE in my non-r acct @ 26.3 trading costs in, at the end of the day today to bring EM back to my target allocation.


----------



## Homerhomer

mars said:


> The big reason for the pop in CSH was the Ontario Teachers plan bought a smaller company in this space and paid a 118% premium. After the announcement, CSH, EXE and one other that I cannot remember the name all jumped. I own EXE and had a 5% pop and was wondering what took place and this is what I found out when doing a search.


Thank you, there has been a talk about the consilidation in the industry for a while now and Chartwell is often mentioned as possible target, good if it happens, and if not they should do well with with aging population.


----------



## DollaWine

Hxs, xbq


----------



## 1980z28

fm,ry,liq,tdb902,tdb900


----------



## Tourist9394

Pwb, xau, hse, nif.un, pwb.pr.a, pwb.pr.b


----------



## JohnnyD

Bought some SAP yesterday.


----------



## peterk

started a position in POT. 50 shares.


----------



## 1980z28

fm,ry,liq


----------



## nwmea

what are these abbreviation means?


----------



## DollaWine

nwmea said:


> what are these abbreviation means?


They're stock symbols


----------



## godblsmnymkr

I think ZUT.TO is looking interesting. its right near the price thats has marked the lows over the last few years. also, massive buy volume yesterday. good be interesting to buy here depending on how it reacts to fed tomorrow.


----------



## jargey3000

lol, omg, fu


----------



## MrMatt

Bought some AMZN, just a hair.

Basically I started buying stuff, and realized that they really are the future of online retail. 
That and they have some pretty good ideas (no not drones).


----------



## agent99

MrMatt said:


> Bought some AMZN, just a hair.
> 
> Basically I started buying stuff, and realized that they really are the future of online retail.
> That and they have some pretty good ideas (no not drones).


I think you are right, and I have had same thought. But we may be a bit late to the party?


----------



## MrMatt

That's why I held off, but then I looked, they are pricey... 

But, simple figures. 
Operating earnings less R&D are growing at a nice clip.Or Cashflow minus Capex is good.
Bit rich on the valuation, but the growth is outstanding.

I also think the Capex is a real competative advantage. I get my items from the warehouse FAST.

I buy online primarily at 4 places.
Costco if they have it, I love Costco.
Ebay or Aliexpress for low value items.

Amazon, more and more has the items at very competative prices, in some cases they'll list the same items as ebay, but at a better price. I really see my spending here increase.

Finally I did buy Google late, back in 2009 at $391/share, doesn't look like a bad idea now.


----------



## jargey3000

Btw, wtf, lmao
(ps - i typed above in capital letters, but it comes out as lower-case - what gives?)


----------



## humble_pie

jargey it's bright & early on a monday morning
wondering if possibly you would be having a small drinking problem


----------



## 1980z28

FM and RY


----------



## jargey3000

few more FTS


----------



## Sampson

jargey3000 said:


> but it comes out as lower-case - what gives?)


would wtf not be more appropriate here...


----------



## Moneytoo

Sampson said:


> would wtf not be more appropriate here...


He reminds me of the guy who was "trolling" RFD Investing forum for months (everybody was trying to help him initially, and then realizing that a real person can't be that [insert inoffensive definition here ])


----------



## 1980z28

Fm,ry,liq


----------



## blin10

1980z28 said:


> Fm,ry,liq


you buy a lot of fm and it keeps sinking... why you like fm so much ?


----------



## al42

POT.Ca , the last time I bought POT below $30 I sold it at $40.
See if it works again.


----------



## DollaWine

More HXT


----------



## 1980z28

blin10 said:


> you buy a lot of fm and it keeps sinking... why you like fm so much ?


I have about 7200 ,it is a long hold,buying while it is on sale,same as RY have about 1200


----------



## damaaster

Just upped my position in Precision Drilling (PD)

Bought another 630 shares @ 5.02


----------



## 1980z28

1800 of FM,100 of RY

Sold all my csh.un yesterday


----------



## al42

al42 said:


> POT.Ca , the last time I bought POT below $30 I sold it at $40.
> See if it works again.



Not looking good.


----------



## blin10

al42 said:


> Not looking good.


at these levels it looks ok, their dividend is sustainable... if you can hold it for few years I'm sure you'll make good money (but that's my opinion)...


----------



## jollybear

1980z28 said:


> Sold all my csh.un yesterday


Curious Why?


----------



## gardner

Added to AGU. Still nibbling, but AGU is down and $US is 1.333 so it's an opportunity to sell some $US at a good price.


----------



## 1980z28

jollybear said:


> Curious Why?


Selling all my reits,sot.un,car.un,bei.un,ruf.un

Buying banks and index funds will also buy back into oil


----------



## rowan

Added to CHE.UN & HR.UN @ 6.7% yield.


----------



## tkirk62

Dc.pr.d


----------



## agent99

rowan said:


> Added to CHE.UN & HR.UN @ 6.7% yield.


6.7% for distribution yield is good for HR.UN, but doesn't it have a lot of CG and ROC in distribution? Not a problem in registered account. I am slowly getting rid of most REITs, thinking interest rates must eventually start to rise. But that hasn't happened yet! I am concerned about Total Return of REITs.

I have bought some convertible debentures. Looked for ones trading at close to par (or less). Pickings are slim. Did buy STB.DB.C and AFN.DB.A recently. Already had a few others (Aecon, EIF) Bond-like with yields in 5-6% range but with upside if markets recover before conversion date (2018-2020 for one I own). They may be called in final year before conversion.


----------



## jargey3000

CGX maybe...


----------



## scorpion_ca

Bought VCN


----------



## mrPPincer

Bought a little TDB900 and TDB906 on yesterday's dip, just rebalancing to target allocation with some index, not looking at anything specific right now.
Thought about Potash corp which is below what I bought it at 2 years ago, but I didn't want to go overweight on it. I'll just be content to be dripping more shares at these prices


----------



## Jets99

RDS.B, FFH.PR.K and ENB.PR.D today.
NA, RY last week.
VZ on the horizon.


----------



## agent99

Jets99 said:


> RDS.B, FFH.PR.K and ENB.PR.D today.
> NA, RY last week.
> VZ on the horizon.


News for NA today not good. Results in morning. I would sell, but have a $20K CG

Shell looks interesting for long term buy. Different sites quote different div yields for some reason. I see, one ADS is same as two RDS shares. ADS dividend is therefore twice RDS dividend.

Yahoo must have it wrong?

Globe has it rightat 7.7%?


----------



## 1980z28

RY
FM


----------



## Jets99

agent99 said:


> News for NA today not good. Results in morning. I would sell, but have a $20K CG
> 
> Shell looks interesting for long term buy. Different sites quote different div yields for some reason. I see, one ADS is same as two RDS shares. ADS dividend is therefore twice RDS dividend.
> 
> Yahoo must have it wrong?
> 
> Globe has it rightat 7.7%?


These are all long term holds for me with excellent yields so NA news not good but not selling anytime soon either. 

On the plus side RDS.B up 3.5% today. My yield at purchase price of 48.39 was 7.7% on TD WebBroker.

Still considering adding to Verizon and possbily couple more preferreds. Enbridge Series T at 15.31 yielding 6.6% and doesn't reset until June 1/19.


----------



## jollybear

Jets99......as in Winnipeg Jets?


----------



## agent99

Jets99 said:


> On the plus side RDS.B up 3.5% today. My yield at purchase price of 48.39 was 7.7% on TD WebBroker.


I tried to buy 300 RDS.B today, but it kept going up. Even at 49.50, my order didn't fill. C$ cost is kind of killer, but in a way it locks in current fx rate.


----------



## 1980z28

ry


----------



## godblsmnymkr

price breakouts in the canadian REIT etfs today. they are a little overbought so I would wait and let the price come in a bit. hit support and hold before initiating new longs, but it looks like the bottom is in as investors realize that a rate hike is probably off the table for awhile.


----------



## DollaWine

XQB


----------



## Canuck

Ry as well


----------



## Wormiez

RY as well each:


----------



## 1980z28

Sold all my reits

Will by more RY today


----------



## gibor365

Why everybody buying RY today? Do i miss something?!


----------



## Beaver101

Because the news say, 



> RBC Global Asset Management Inc. announces September sales results for RBC Funds and PH
> 
> TORONTO, Oct. 6, 2015 /CNW/ - RBC Global Asset Management Inc. today announced September mutual fund net sales of $377 million. Long-term funds had net sales of $423 million and money market funds had net redemptions of $47 million. Assets under management decreased by 1.2 per cent. ...


 ... and now they're pumping back the money into RBC itself??? Or maybe investors are trying to help management reach their year end sales/profit quota???


----------



## agent99

agent99 said:


> I tried to buy 300 RDS.B today, but it kept going up. Even at 49.50, my order didn't fill. C$ cost is kind of killer, but in a way it locks in current fx rate.


 Even at $53, my order didn't fill. I guess I better stop chasing this one


----------



## peterk

Doubled down on POT yesterday (another 50 shares)


----------



## humble_pie

gibor said:


> ... Do i miss something?!



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## godblsmnymkr

1980z28 said:


> Sold all my reits


why?


----------



## godblsmnymkr

peterk said:


> Doubled down on POT yesterday (another 50 shares)


would love to hear your reasoning. I'm stalking AGU.


----------



## 1980z28

godblsmnymkr said:


> why?


Collecting money for other purchases


----------



## gibor365

humble_pie said:


> :biggrin: :biggrin:


:stupid:


----------



## 1980z28

ry


----------



## humble_pie

1980z28 said:


> ry



but 1980, didn't you just buy RY very recently, like last week or so?

td is an expensive broker, why you paying em so much commish by buying in dribs & drabs? wouldn't it be better to DRIP if what you want is a weekly or a monthly repeat buy?


----------



## HaroldCrump

What is this sudden obsession with RY - everyone seems to be buying RY.
Why not say BNS, which has been beaten down more due to E/M risk?
Is this a pure dividend play?
I don't see any significant undervaluation in RY relative to recent prices.


----------



## Sampson

I was asking myself the same question and had to log into my account to see what was going on...
I assume it is dividend play, but then again, why RY and not any other bank?

If anything, as we extend into this prolonged recession, I expect RY's earnings to suffer (due to their strong dependence on investment revenues) a little more than some of the others which hold more dependence on commercial banking and loans.


----------



## 1980z28

humble_pie said:


> but 1980, didn't you just buy RY very recently, like last week or so?
> 
> td is an expensive broker, why you paying em so much commish by buying in dribs & drabs? wouldn't it be better to DRIP if what you want is a weekly or a monthly repeat buy?


Sold some of my holdings,sitting on a lot of cash over 100k

So I began to by ry sometime ago,now I have stopped,now holding 2250 shares and still around 85k cash

Was hopping to buy some oil as in pipeline,refinery,storage,etc.

Getting closer to retirement

Also buying TD-E funds,lots

FM has run up a lot for me so I sold about 9k shares,will hold the other 5k for now


----------



## humble_pie

1980z28 said:


> Sold some of my holdings,sitting on a lot of cash ...



you're holding up the reputation of the Newfoundlanders on here as the best investors in cmf forum!


----------



## 1980z28

Just waiting for retirement and to have enough cash to last until the end


Anyone can do it


----------



## jargey3000

humble_pie said:


> you're holding up the reputation of the Newfoundlanders on here as the best investors in cmf forum!


1980z28 - is one of ``da b`ys``....I didn`t know that.
bayman or townie?


----------



## 1980z28

Lived and will retire to the rock

Living in ON at this time came here at 18 in 78


----------



## jargey3000

oh .... I see. Not sure that qualifies you as a "Newfoundlander" (lived over 2/3 of your life in ON). But I guess "You can take the boy outta the bay, ... but..." (you know the rest!)
(not to be too nosey... but, retirement must be getting close? )


----------



## Jets99

VZ today.
Yielding over 5% now.


----------



## 1980z28

jargey3000 said:


> oh .... I see. Not sure that qualifies you as a "Newfoundlander" (lived over 2/3 of your life in ON). But I guess "You can take the boy outta the bay, ... but..." (you know the rest!)


Purchased a total of 126 acres of land outside ST John`s 7 years ago

Building a Retirement home on 26 acres on the ocean,90 % completed,will retire in 18 months or so


Purchased some more LIQ today


----------



## GalacticPineapple

HaroldCrump said:


> What is this sudden obsession with RY - everyone seems to be buying RY.


It's a great Lynch stock atm. Low debt to equity, PEG, lots of cash, etc etc. If you buy into PEG as a metric it's undervalued.


----------



## jargey3000

1980z28: "Purchased some more LIQ today"
that's an interesting one - care to share any thoughts on it?


----------



## 1980z28

jargey3000 said:


> 1980z28: "Purchased some more LIQ today"
> that's an interesting one - care to share any thoughts on it?


I have to support my store,been buying for a while at the store,yum yum


----------



## jargey3000




----------



## peterk

more AAPL today @ $109.90


----------



## jargey3000

I've been thinking of taking a bite out of Apple (don't own any) since it was in mid- $120's. Now it's heading below $110.
Any advice / comments???


----------



## LBCfan

POT

Both for my portfolio (7+% QD) and elsewhere ( to make JT happy).


----------



## 1980z28

RUF.UN
LIQ


----------



## jargey3000

1980z28 - hittin' the booze a bit lately, aren't we?:emptiness:
(is this a seasonal play - in anticipation of good xmas sales?)


----------



## 1980z28

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Check for the last few years

Persons go to the store in good and bad times

I have 5000 shares

Dividend is 500/ month

I go the store sometimes


----------



## jargey3000

Nice yield. I'll drink to that! Salud!


----------



## peterk

Averaged down on VALE.


----------



## agent99

jargey3000 said:


> Nice yield. I'll drink to that! Salud!


Re LIQ. Seems to have unsustainable payout ratio. Couldn't find out what % of distribution is ROC, but it must be high. With distribution yield of over 9% and payout ratio of 186%, something has to give eventually.


----------



## londoncalling

Started a position in DIV.TO @ 2.68. Maybe it is the next Alaris. Aside from a major correction should be good for purchases until tax loss season. 

Cheers


----------



## jeblers

londoncalling said:


> Started a position in DIV.TO @ 2.68. Maybe it is the next Alaris. Aside from a major correction should be good for purchases until tax loss season.
> 
> Cheers


I bought DIV last monday @ 2.67, bought Alaris (AD) today @ 26.75.


----------



## fstamand

Sold some ACQ today. Man I love this stock


----------



## 1980z28

crx
fm
liq


----------



## The_Tosser

Sorry, i did not do my homework and read all 622 pages, just the last couple.

VALE, wow what a butt kicking.... lol. wow. Commodity pains looks to be continuing.


Long US 5yr T-bills at my end. I'm such a wild-man. Stocks look very poopy right now. Not even with your money.


----------



## Butters

bought VRX after they press released saying they account for product only when handed to patient

and CXR today after CEO was on BNN and said he would be buying



both are guesses of the falling knife, but this sector is destroyed with no apparently change in numbers


----------



## agent99

Bought some Russel Metals (RUS) to add to the number I bought in 2008/9 with the little bit of cash I had. They usually respond to infrastructure spending and pay a nice dividend while you wait. Reinforcing rods, I-beams etc. Made a nice jump last time. Hoping for more of same if Federal Liberals get infrastructure spending going. Ontario spending already in the works. 

Engineering firms will benefit first. Aecon, Stantec, WSP Global, SNC and others.


----------



## DollaWine

More HXS and HXT


----------



## londoncalling

agent99 said:


> Bought some Russel Metals (RUS) to add to the number I bought in 2008/9 with the little bit of cash I had. They usually respond to infrastructure spending and pay a nice dividend while you wait. Reinforcing rods, I-beams etc. Made a nice jump last time. Hoping for more of same if Federal Liberals get infrastructure spending going. Ontario spending already in the works.
> 
> Engineering firms will benefit first. Aecon, Stantec, WSP Global, SNC and others.


Interesting play. I have looked at Russell from afar and Labrador mines even from further afar for quite some time. Please post an update on this play as it develops.
Iam collecting dry powder for Santa Claus.

Cheers


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Long US 5yr T-bills at my end. I'm such a wild-man. Stocks look very poopy right now. Not even with your money.



I'm looking @ today as a bit of a suckers rally. I'm adding to 5 yr T's. 

I'm OK being wrong about the rally, not so much if i am wrong about 5 yr T's. The correlations between the two should hold however.


----------



## gibor365

Didn't have too much trades lately...just added to DIV at 2.65 just before ex-div and initiated position in DFN.PR.A ...the problem that my order got executed only partially at 100 shares and I just didn't have time to buy rest of shares I intended to hold


----------



## Mechanic

I bought a little VRX @125 but sold it again when it hit $140.


----------



## Mechanic

gibor said:


> Didn't have too much trades lately...just added to DIV at 2.65 just before ex-div and initiated position in DFN.PR.A ...the problem that my order got executed only partially at 100 shares and I just didn't have time to buy rest of shares I intended to hold


Ex-div was yesterday on DIV according to my Scotia Flightdesk. I was watching it as I have a bid in @ 2.60


----------



## gibor365

Mechanic said:


> Ex-div was yesterday on DIV according to my Scotia Flightdesk. I was watching it as I have a bid in @ 2.60


True and I bought 2 days ago  i like divvies


----------



## The_Tosser

Nibbling some crude here @ $45.

I've had reasonable success buying sub $45 and selling north $47 over the past couple of months. I may as well keep dancing with the girl that i brought today since the hell-hound US 5y T's are being stuck-upish lately.


----------



## Mechanic

Bought and sold some VXX for a small profit. Bought some LIQ at $12.40 to hold for divs.


----------



## tkirk62

Bought some more DC.PR.D. 

About a 10% yield, rate rest in four years to benefit from rising interest rates (it reset at the worst time possible and still yields 10%). Trading around $14, in four years at the reset time you can convert these shares into DC.PR.B which are trading over $17. Dundee is trading well below book value but is very diversified so their exposure to metals and energy isn't a death toll. And they have very little debt, so the dividends are safe. 

This is a real opportunity on which I thought I would elaborate (thanks humble_pie).


----------



## gibor365

The_Tosser said:


> Nibbling some crude here @ $45.
> 
> I've had reasonable success buying sub $45 and selling north $47 over the past couple of months. I may as well keep dancing with the girl that i brought today since the hell-hound US 5y T's are being stuck-upish lately.


I was thinking about similar trades  Just it's not too easy to track performance when you work full time 
Out of curiosity...do you trade USO or OIL? Or some 3x ETFs?


----------



## Getafix

I like GUSH & ERX, which track SPDR's XOP & XLE. Just at the start of this month, GUSH ran from 8.9 to 18.4, so over a 100%+ return in 7 days.


----------



## The_Tosser

gibor said:


> I was thinking about similar trades  Just it's not too easy to track performance when you work full time
> Out of curiosity...do you trade USO or OIL? Or some 3x ETFs?


Ahhh i am getting called on it. Damn i wanted to keep the actual trade under the radar . Well my friend, I scale in short DWTI. It gives an edge over 'straight' 1X. I don't trade oil enough to make up some futures gig although it's laziness that i haven't done it already. It's just easier for me to play it this way. DWTi has enough volatility to give me an edge in her and over time the lever-short work better in the chop we've been getting. There are several ways to keep the wheels on it when it goes against you. Flavour it to your taste. A lot of the risk has been taken out of oil so it's not too bad a play as it is. Oil going to $35 from here isn't like taking it down from $100. 

My last cover was at $86 taking it down from about $114 in about 4-6 weeks. I am expecting a time frame or less like that again but who knows. I might look at it 1 or 2 times a day. I don't monitor it all that much. I just put it on simmer. It's going to be a winner somewhere along the way.


----------



## gardner

Added to SJR.b @~26.

I am really behind in my DCA schedule.


----------



## The_Tosser

gibor said:


> I was thinking about similar trades  Just it's not too easy to track performance when you work full time
> Out of curiosity...do you trade USO or OIL? Or some 3x ETFs?





> Ahhh i am getting called on it. Damn i wanted to keep the actual trade under the radar . Well my friend, I scale in short DWTI.


cha-ching. let's not get ahead of ourselves it's only paper gain at present. DWTI down 16.5% today and green pour moi.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Long US 5yr T-bills at my end.


FOMC statement today at 2PM EST. 

Gonna hold the T's, slightly underwater at present. (120'187) I will add lower on any market shenanigans. Doubtful i would take much if any off, if we move higher.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> FOMC statement today at 2PM EST.
> 
> Gonna hold the T's, slightly underwater at present. (120'187) I will add lower on any market shenanigans. Doubtful i would take much if any off, if we move higher.


if the market continues to deteriorate, which i hope it does, i will morph T-bill with short Jan 2016 vix, 2 bonds to 1 vix. Looking for Jan vix to hit at least $19 first. If not we sit on bonds.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> cha-ching. let's not get ahead of ourselves it's only paper gain at present. DWTI down 16.5% today and green pour moi.


exiting dwti short @ $99, +$8 here to focus on larger market plays. Complete reversal on US markets. 1 red hourly candle wipes out 2 days of gains. Bonds and vix are in play.


----------



## dogcom

Tosser the market is manipulated and that manipulation is in favour of long positions so I would not short the market until I somehow knew they were out of the game. The Fed must have known that telling everyone about the fantasy of a better economy and raising rates possibly in December would give the results they had hoped for and squeeze the shorts. They may also have had their agents in the market to nudge it and get the ball rolling.


----------



## jaybee

Bought some DH yesterday @ about $30.00. Also filled out my position in CTC.A @ $114.98 today.


----------



## The_Tosser

dogcom said:


> Tosser the market is manipulated and that manipulation is in favour of long positions so I would not short the market until I somehow knew they were out of the game. The Fed must have known that telling everyone about the fantasy of a better economy and raising rates possibly in December would give the results they had hoped for and squeeze the shorts. They may also have had their agents in the market to nudge it and get the ball rolling.


who is short the market? Not me.

i would love to see it go down for a spell, but nobody said anything about being short it.


----------



## dogcom

Sorry about that, I should say it is fine to short individual stocks, but not the market.


----------



## The_Tosser

dogcom said:


> Sorry about that, I should say it is fine to short individual stocks, but not the market.


lol yeah i think there are no true market bears left alive. I feel bad for them. You would think something more than two, 10% corrections would have popped up in the last 4 years. One was 15 minutes long. lol. The other a mere few days.

Their time in the sun will come but what a hollow victory it will be.

My next T-bill tranche will be @ 119'120 area subject to minor revision, or I will get that prev mentioned vix short against the current lot. They should be mutually exclusive events.

EDIT: I should note all of my work is done at nothing lower than the market level. If i were to be short the market/long vix it is all based on the market and not any individual stock or sub-index. Too many time i see people making individual stock selections for more than quick in-outs and never once paying attention to the over-all market.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> if the market continues to deteriorate, which i hope it does, i will morph T-bill with short Jan 2016 vix, 2 bonds to 1 vix. *Looking for Jan vix to hit at least $19 first*. If not we sit on bonds.


I'm looking at Jan 2016 Vix: https://cfe.cboe.com/Publish/ScheduledTask/MktData/datahouse/CFE_F16_VX.csv - why $19?  If you go short, you're betting that volatility will be less than 19 by the end of January, right? [Wrong - on Jan 20th lol] VIX average is 20, and it was above 19 this January:

VIX-I Jan. 30, 2015 Low: 19.24 High: 22.18 / Scratch that, settlement was 20.97

I mean, why not wait for 22+? What am I missing? 

PS But yeah, 2 previous Januaries were low: https://cfe.cboe.com/data/settlement.aspx 

PPS The study then demonstrates the profitability of shorting VIX futures contracts when the basis is in contango... - aha, and since it's in contango more often than not, it's usually safer to short...


----------



## daddybigbucks

bought some CP rail today to add to my stockpile.


----------



## godblsmnymkr

any idea why canadian banks are selling off so hard today?


----------



## jargey3000

might be related to Deutschebank (spelling?) in Germany? I dunno? buying opp here?


----------



## HaroldCrump

godblsmnymkr said:


> any idea why canadian banks are selling off so hard today?


CNBC's Bottom Line this afternoon focused on Canadian real estate crash.
They have all but assumed that a Canadian R/E crash is a done deal, based on oil & energy crash.

Their top 3 stocks for shorting to take advantage of this were Home Capital Group, Canadian Western Bank & Genworth.


----------



## godblsmnymkr

interesting thanks for the info. i'll have to see if i can find that bottom line clip. a link would be appreciated. 

i've always thought that the first signs of cracks in canadian housing would be in MIC and HCG. i took a look at genworths latest Q3 report that just came out. 

http://investor.genworthmicanada.ca...erly_reports/2015/Q3/Slides_Q3_2015_FINAL.pdf check out page 4 it has the delinquency stats. 

Sask & MB dq's +50% YoY and 15% sequentially. thats pretty damn big but a small portion of their portfolio. 
quebec + 12% yoy but down sequentially. this is the biggest part of their loan book.
AB + 25% YoY and up like 10% squentially.
ontarios dq's are down huge from q4 which is encouraging
interestingly BC's dq's are down 28% yoy and down sequentially.

so all in all it looks like the "frothiest markets" delinquencies are down a lot YoY but energy effected areas are up huge. 
pretty worrying but its not sound the alarm bells time yet. of course this could all get much worse next year when hedges start coming off of oil companies pricing so i think we will know if there will be problems with the market probably next year.

the bear case vs canadian housing still doesnt hold much weight with me. a bear like garth turner keeps saying the crash will start when they raise interest rates. he's been saying that for years. all that happens is cuts. 

to be fair usa banks were down big today too so it might just be that financials as a whole were getting sold off today after a big run off the august lows.


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> I'm looking at Jan 2016 Vix: https://cfe.cboe.com/Publish/ScheduledTask/MktData/datahouse/CFE_F16_VX.csv - why $19?



Sorry, i am just seeing this now. I don't' get out much.

Because it's part of a larger trade - is the easiest answer. (Still just sitting on bonds today - with a slight bump over the close yesterday).

As to the rest i am not sure if the good people here want us to clutter what looks to me like a 'raw trades' thread?? Especially one that i'm guessing interests few if i had to say either way.

I'd be more than happy to discuss your great points in another thread if you're interested enough to start one.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> As to the rest i am not sure if the good people here want us to clutter what looks to me like a 'raw trades' thread?? Especially one that i'm guessing interests few if i had to say either way.
> 
> I'd be more than happy to discuss your great points in another thread if you're interested enough to start one.


Well I found some answers after I posted the question (and still need to finish reading that study - I'm sure I'll find some more... ) Will PM you or ask you in my thread (just thought that maybe at least *godblsmnymkr* might get curious - he must be better equipped than me for such plays... )


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> Well I found some answers after I posted the question (and still need to finish reading that study - I'm sure I'll find some more... ) Will PM you or ask you in my thread (just thought that maybe at least *godblsmnymkr* might get curious - he must be better equipped than me for such plays... )


Yeah he seems like a heads-up guy to me. He instantly saw the nonsense RE CAD banks down reasons proffered here. As if CAD means squat when US banks are hit hard after an 11% moon-shot up in SPX over the last month. Like i've said earlier people have the Clydesdale blinders on. There's seems to be little sense on what is going on outside of the room in the house on the street in the town........ blinders.

Remember news is printed after the move, not before. It's for fools that need to have a reason for what they could have done 12 hrs ago, lol. Not becoming of intelligent human beings that everyone here is.


----------



## Jets99

HCP on Friday.
More RDS.B a week ago.
And a couple weeks back, ENB.PR.D yielding 7.1% and FFH.PR.K yielding 6.7% . Should have bought more.


----------



## godblsmnymkr

@moneytoo 

i'm not really looking at many trades right now. i find it difficult to actively look for value long term holdings and trade at the same time so right now i'm putting all my energy to completing my income portfolio and then i might start looking at some trades.


----------



## The_Tosser

Arg i have to admit. I am adding 2nd and final tranche to US T's of the 5 year variety. A bit earlier than 119'120 but close enough. As always I'll scale in the tranche itself as we approach the 119'120 - now at 119'137


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> As always I'll scale in the tranche itself as we approach the 119'120 - now at 119'137


Ok, I have to ask (as don't seem to be able to google it) - what are those numbers?  I see coupon 1.3750: http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/rates-bonds/government-bonds/us - but what's XXX'YYY?


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> Ok, I have to ask (as don't seem to be able to google it) - what are those numbers?  I see coupon 1.3750: http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/rates-bonds/government-bonds/us - but what's XXX'YYY?


sorry i thought i had mentioned it before. 5 yr bond futures. http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/interest-rates/#uSTreasuries


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> sorry i thought i had mentioned it before. 5 yr bond futures. http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/interest-rates/#uSTreasuries


Thank you, guess I missed it (will take me a while to figure it out lol: "Points ($1,000) and quarters of 1/32 of a point. For example, 119-16 represents 119 16/32, 119-162 represents 119 16.25/32, 119-165 represents 119 16.5/32, and 119-167 represents 119 16.75/32. Par is on the basis of 100 points.")


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> Thank you, guess I missed it (will take me a while to figure it out lol: "Points ($1,000) and quarters of 1/32 of a point. For example, 119-16 represents 119 16/32, 119-162 represents 119 16.25/32, 119-165 represents 119 16.5/32, and 119-167 represents 119 16.75/32. Par is on the basis of 100 points.")


Somebody should tell them we have this thing called the Decimal System now.


----------



## none

$1500 more of TDB900. Yeash it feels like there has been some throwing good money after bad on this one.....


----------



## peterk

Today bought TRP (new), ACQ (added) and Vale (added)

Earlier this week bought IPL (new) and HSE (new)


----------



## gardner

Added to T and VEA.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> if the market continues to deteriorate, which i hope it does, i will morph T-bill with short Jan 2016 vix, 2 bonds to 1 vix. Looking for Jan vix to hit at least $19 first. If not we sit on bonds.


Oh man do not want to do it, but i have to start it here as bonds are firming up.

Short FEB 2016 vix @ 18.55 but no-where near the ratio vs bonds that i will/may eventually get to. Leaving lots of room above $19 if we get there.


----------



## Islenska

Interpipeline at $23.90, a 1000 shares,

Dividend is up a pinch and pay 13cents monthly, has come down a lot with oil malaise....


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Short FEB 2016 vix @ 18.55


Covered this morning @ $18.10, $435 net per contract. 

Wish i had more of them but can't let that go in <24hrs. Will look to re-short again.


----------



## The_Tosser

Starting to scale back into the DWTI short 109.00 area for now. Expecting downside of the upside to $140 so beware of potential heat. Scale it real wide.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Covered this morning @ $18.10, $435 net per contract.
> 
> Wish i had more of them but can't let that go in <24hrs. Will look to re-short again.


The high of the day came @ the close, 18.55

I've placed the order to re-short @ 18.75 as a start to the scale back in and net out well, well above $19 as the trade against the long 5yr bond in the ratio as prev mentioned.

The market is starting get interesting again. Possible market moving news tomorrow @ 8:30AM and 9:30AM EST.


----------



## peterk

Bought 30 shares BBL @ $27.96


----------



## My Own Advisor

Islenska said:


> Interpipeline at $23.90, a 1000 shares,
> 
> Dividend is up a pinch and pay 13cents monthly, has come down a lot with oil malaise....


Geez, monster buy! I suspect you'll be nicely rewarded in the years to come.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> I've placed the order to re-short @ 18.75 as a start to the scale back in and net out well, well above $19 as the trade against the long 5yr bond in the ratio as prev mentioned.
> 
> The market is starting get interesting again. Possible market moving news tomorrow @ 8:30AM and 9:30AM EST.


Call it 18.78 net short Feb 2016 VX for a start against the bonds which are up slightly on the day as they should be and hoped for, given this beat-down in equities. I have more to add yet to VX short get to ratio vs bonds i want.

I want to congratulate James for sidestepping this equity action. I think we're a long ways from a hard-strike back into stocks just yet (a long long way) but let's remember to not get overly 'doomer-ish'. There will be opportunities for the quick-footed.


----------



## godblsmnymkr

Islenska said:


> Interpipeline at $23.90, a 1000 shares,
> 
> Dividend is up a pinch and pay 13cents monthly, has come down a lot with oil malaise....


coming off a recent terrific Q3 report i was looking to buy but waiting to see what price was going to do. interesting to see it as one of the only canadian oil names green today. stalking it for an entry but i fear a good company might get pulled down with the rest of the sector.


----------



## ashin1

recently purchased 14 shares of IPL and HR.UN
gotta love the excess cash build up in the RRSP and TFSA when you maxxed both of them out


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Call it 18.78 net short Feb 2016 VX for a start against the bonds which are up slightly on the day.....


Topped up to get to 19.01 short the Feb's. Now approx 1/2 of the way to position against the bonds.

This morning US economic data was not great and evidently the bonds loved the news. 

I am going to sit on my hands and wait for new developments next week. We've got a tiny purchase in what can be considered a neutral to long the market after having nothing for a few weeks.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Starting to scale back into the DWTI short 109.00 area for now. Expecting downside of the upside to $140 so beware of potential heat. Scale it real wide.


added a bit here @ $130, Avg 114.50 so in oil price terms it's <$43.00 

Large percentage moves so you have to accept and have the funds to handle a crazier move that yo expect. IE, if you can't handle $200 then don't bother. It is possible if oil dips under $40 as it did in August.

OK now hands off for a while!


----------



## johnnysvera

bought Encana, CGC (Canopy Growth)


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Topped up to get to 19.01 short the Feb's. Now approx 1/2 of the way to position against the bonds.


Moving ever slowly towards the desired ratio to Bonds. Trying to add here to Feb VX short @ 20.60

Bonds spiking nicely tonight. An absolute thing of beauty.


EDIT: Got it. short feb VX net @ 19.38 avg against long 5yr bond fut @ 119.723, not yet at 1:2 contract ratio. I'll either sell bonds or add to VX short as the market allows, until ratio met.

The 'plan' is to win on both sides but i'll take 1 over the other any day to net out green. Wild cards abound.


----------



## mars

Bought some PPL last week, I was able to get in on the new share offering at $30 without commission, TD doesn't charge commissions when you purchase new issues through them, its built into the selling price. Today I was able to pick up some CXR at $42.50. A few weeks ago I picked up some shares in IPL, POT, and SAP (Saputo).


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Trying to add here to Feb VX short @ 20.60
> ...............
> EDIT: Got it. short feb VX net @ 19.38 avg against long 5yr bond fut @ 119.723, not yet at 1:2 contract ratio. I'll either sell bonds or add to VX short as the market allows, until ratio met.
> 
> The 'plan' is to win on both sides but i'll take 1 over the other any day to net out green. Wild cards abound.


lmao i would be nuts not to trim here, covered the portion shorted last night @ 20.60....right here @ 19.30

Still a bit light on the vix-short side of things, but not complaining.

Hey "Mi2" (Moneytoo) you get you some of that vix short  rofl


----------



## Eder

I recently started a position in ProMetic Life Sciences , big risk/big reward kinda deal but are getting interesting.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> Hey "Mi2" (Moneytoo) you get you some of that vix short  rofl


Wish I bought that HUV @$25 (it was up 20%+ in my paper portfolio on Friday, so "bought" HVI @$10 as well lol)

My monthly deposit should clear tomorrow, so will see if I get tempted by either..


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> My monthly deposit should clear tomorrow, so will see if I get tempted by either..


That's why it's good to have cash - so you can take advantage of moves like this instead of being 100% all-in on crap odds as they were last week and prior. I can say that to you since i know you're not a lazy couch-tater, 

So do i cover than UVXY from $35 here?? lol. Yeah i think i will, 1/3 should do it.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> I can say that to you since i know you're not a lazy couch-tater,


Well I was trying to be, but looks like only the lazy don't trade volatility these days (pun intended :biggrin



> So do i cover than UVXY from $35 here?? lol. Yeah i think i will, 1/3 should do it.


Didn't you tell me that only the crazy would go long volatility (even for a shot period of time)?  Or you mean you shorted it?


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> Didn't you tell me that only the crazy would go long volatility (even for a shot period of time)?  Or you mean you shorted it?


Yes, when i say covered, it means i went short as the initial position.

BTW covered it all @ the close. (UVXY) That was a little too easy.

As it turns out all of our 'paper' long vix trades worked out, i think mine was long vxx @ 18.60, but it sure was short lived. It not worth the trying, to me. There are easier ways to not be long the market. I chose to be 100% out of equity the past 2 weeks - the thing is you have to be willing to get back in, which isn't really a problem for me. I was 'long' the market Friday at the close and went "more long" Sunday night gap-down. (Shorted that Feb VX)

Now i am "less long" the market lol.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> Now i am "less long" the market lol.


Well some of us still work for a living... lol My "paper" HVI is up 7.60% since Friday, let's see what tomorrow will bring


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> short feb VX net @ 19.38 avg


Trimmed here @ 18.75 this morning. US economic news out today @ 8:30AM EST


----------



## Moneytoo

From this morning BNN newsletter: "The other reason maybe that central banks will blink (the Fed) or be even more generous with liquidity (ECB). Will it last? Is there a bond buying opportunity here as well. The bulls say yes. The bears are quiet."

My 5K transfer is in. Thinking to just buy a 5 year Fairfax strip bond (maybe wait a bit till it yields 3.5%+ again) as I was going to last month - and be done with it... till Dec 17th


----------



## The_Tosser

> Originally Posted by The_Tosser View Post
> short feb VX net @ 19.38 avg





The_Tosser said:


> Trimmed here @ 18.75 this morning. US economic news out today @ 8:30AM EST


buy-stop set @ 18.65 for the remaining vx.

Order in to roll 1/2 bond position from Dec to Mar (which i have to do by next week regardless) @ credit of 0'170

Will adjust bond numbers when it's all done.


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> My 5K transfer is in. Thinking to just buy a 5 year Fairfax strip bond (maybe wait a bit till it yields 3.5%+ again) as I was going to last month - and be done with it... till Dec 17th



Oh boy... http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/17/yellen-proposed-fed-law-would-be-grave-mistake.html

Keep that cash handy. With Paul Ryan looking to take even more of the media pie, this type of nonsense could make the markets VERY fun indeed.

There might be something pathologically wrong with me that i kind of hope clowns like Ryan get a higher profile, lol.


----------



## agent99

Bought $10k CHE.DB.B (Chemtrade convertible debenture) for just over face value. Yield should be over 5% even if called early. Conversion price is $28 vs current market price of about $18.00. Unlikely to get there, so really just a corporate debenture.


----------



## The_Tosser

> Originally Posted by The_Tosser View Post
> short feb VX net @ 19.38 avg





> Quote Originally Posted by The_Tosser View Post
> Trimmed here @ 18.75 this morning.





The_Tosser said:


> buy-stop set @ 18.65 for the remaining vx.


Starting to scale back in, first trade here short Feb VX @ $19.10

What's that Cramer says? Skee-Daddy? lol 

Opportunity abounds.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> Starting to scale back in, first trade here short Feb VX @ $19.10


1/3 of the way to ratio w/ bonds,

net short @ 19.28 Feb VX so far with lots left to add. 

Bonds are screaming. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> Oh boy... http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/17/yellen-proposed-fed-law-would-be-grave-mistake.html
> 
> Keep that cash handy. With Paul Ryan looking to take even more of the media pie, this type of nonsense could make the markets VERY fun indeed.
> 
> There might be something pathologically wrong with me that i kind of hope clowns like Ryan get a higher profile, lol.


"The proposed law in Congress would require the central bank to tie interest rate policy to a mathematical rule. It could see a vote in the House this week." - yeah, and if it passes, let's create options and futures so we can trade "the chances of interest rate hike" index lol


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> "The proposed law in Congress would require the central bank to tie interest rate policy to a mathematical rule.


OK class, in this hand i have zero apples, and in the other hand i have zero apples. How many apples do i have in total?

ZERO.

There's your interest rate math rule,  lol

There's ZERO chance this craziness gets put through. This is the whole reason behind the Fed maintaining a decision-distance from politics as much as it can be in the first place. They need to be able to do what they can for the economy (which ain't much) while the fiscal house gets their sh*t together (which never happens).

No chance this gets to bear fruit, but as long as it causes a ruckus in the markets I am all in on it, lol.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> No chance this gets to bear fruit, but as long as it causes a ruckus in the markets I am all in on it, lol.


Somebody started writing riddles on the board in the kitchen at work. Today's one was "How do you make 'one' disappear?" (I had to google the right answer, but some options written by co-workers would call for a psychiatric examination lol)

I wouldn't bet on ruckus thou..


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> Somebody started writing riddles on the board in the kitchen at work. Today's one was "How do you make 'one' disappear?" (I had to google the right answer, but some options written by co-workers would call for a psychiatric examination lol)
> 
> I wouldn't bet on ruckus thou..


i didn't 'google' it, but my first guess was add a "G" to it? i hate those games, i'd rather play chess, or sleep!


EDIT:

Seriously, this guy is pure comedy. http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/16/us-states-to-turn-away-syrian-refugees.html

Ryan again! Watching him trip over himself asking the dumbest questions to Greenspan a while back was quite hilarious too.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> i didn't 'google' it, but my first guess was add a "G" to it? i hate those games, i'd rather play chess, or sleep!


Yep, you got it  Here's what we've got so far lol:









(Ok, I need to stop polluting this thread... )


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> (Ok, I need to stop polluting this thread... )


I'll run interference. From $19.28 short......

I've got an order in to cover some Feb VX short over-night @ $18.90.

I'm still trying to score that Dec-Mar roll @ 0'170 credit on 5yr's.


----------



## The_Tosser

The_Tosser said:


> I'll run interference. From $19.28 short......
> 
> I've got an order in to cover some Feb VX short over-night @ $18.90.
> 
> I'm still trying to score that Dec-Mar roll @ 0'170 credit on 5yr's.


1/3 of Feb VX covered @ $18.90

Getting partial bond contracts rolled @ 0'170 credit. Given bonds are dropping today the spread will widen so I'll likely get her all done by end of day.

EDIT: Covered all Feb VX short 18.90.

Long Bonds only.


----------



## londoncalling

Bought more POT:US at $19.75. This is a long term hold for me.


----------



## Eder

Today I refilled my Enbridge position at $47.21...I had recently sold at $61.


----------



## Moneytoo

It's getting harder to resist the temptation to double-down on *CPG and DRG.UN*..


----------



## gardner

I initiated a (small) position on ENB this morning. So that's it everyone -- bottom locked in.


----------



## mars

Picked up 200 of CSW.A, figured I would get in and pick up the special dividend they are paying out in January. Will see where the price is after the 11th and decided whether I will keep the shares or not.


----------



## londoncalling

bought some more BNS @ $56 making it my largest CDN bank holding. Also hold BMO and RY. Plan to make another purchase or two before year end. Likely in the energy sector. 

Cheers


----------



## the_apprentice

londoncalling said:


> bought some more BNS @ $56 making it my largest CDN bank holding. Also hold BMO and RY. Plan to make another purchase or two before year end. Likely in the energy sector.
> 
> Cheers


I purchased BNS as well, although perhaps a day too soon as my position was initiated at $57. It is the only bank stock I currently own at the moment; wish I had more capital to deploy.


----------



## agent99

Energy sector being so low might look good. But are we not heading for zero carbon emissions? So perhaps solar, wind, geothermal energy? The latter makes the most sense. Include in new home building code a requirement to use geothermal heat pumps.


----------



## Twixer

Bought STB.

It is heavily owned by retail investors who are selling to reduce capital gains. It trades with junk bonds on interest rates hike scare and oil defaults, but actually benefits from lower oil prices. Also i believe US manufacturing will keep contracting due to strong dollar and we won't see next hike for a while. I doubt FED hikes if junk bonds get any weaker. 

Don't see much downside once tax loss selling seasons is over (next week), and rebound could be meaningful.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Ha ha, they cut their dividend.
*The Ponzi is unraveling*...


----------



## Eclectic12

If you mean STB ... is there a source?

A separate CMF thread the mentions STB doesn't confirm it and so far, my google search is not pulling up an announcement.


Cheers


----------



## HaroldCrump

Google Finance is misleading...I see that they switched to USD dividends.


----------



## londoncalling

Initiated a 1/2 position yesterday in Telus (T.TO) @ 37.50. Long term hold and first acquisition of a Canadian Telco. 4.69% yield and probability of long term dividend growth. 

Cheers


----------



## mrPPincer

I didn't double down on BBL today,
guess I haven't experienced enough pain from the materials/mining sector yet because I just
did the next worst thing, bought 50 shares of RIO instead :stupid:


----------



## youngdad3

Bought 100 shares of XCB to remove some volatility in my TFSA. Pretty boring but it helps me to stay sane when I see everything in the red :stupid:


----------



## Video_Frank

800 XIC at $19.80. Canadian Equity is the lowest assest class in my portfolio right now, 2% below its band.


----------



## newfoundlander61

WCP: Whitecap Resources at $7.98


----------



## Jets99

Added to NA at $38.86 and RY at $70.53


----------



## Twixer

1. WB - Whistler Blackcomb 

2. HII - Huntington Ingalls Industries

Sold the rest of AAPL.


----------



## mars

londoncalling said:


> bought some more BNS @ $56 making it my largest CDN bank holding. Also hold BMO and RY. Plan to make another purchase or two before year end. Likely in the energy sector.
> 
> Cheers


I like BNS and at the current price with a dividend over 5% I've been debating using the cash I just put into my TFSA to pick up a few more shares. I have some now in my LIRA, it was actually my first purchase a couple of years ago when I started managing my own trading.


----------



## gardner

added to VTI near end of day @98


----------



## Twixer

+ ECA
+ IPL
+ WCP

I think chances oil holds above $30 are solid, will see


----------



## DividendLuvr

Picking up another 300 shares of DRG.UN today. I'm a big fan.


----------



## CPA Candidate

Stop jumping the gun, let this panic play out a bit more. It's fun watching the lambs match themselves into the cutting blade. When rivers of blood are flowing on the trading floors it will be time to buy.


----------



## Nerd Investor

Bought more PRE today, lord help me.


----------



## mrPPincer

baaah.. why is everything so red? :redface:
added another 50 shares of Telus today


----------



## avrex

Since, the volatility is so crazy today, I'll try to sell it today.

Hopefully, things calm down by March.

http://opcalc.com/zY78


----------



## blin10

cwb,bns,t,mfc,enb,cnq,lb,pwf,acq, cnr


----------



## gardner

added a little SLF


----------



## Islenska

Bought call options on Freeport $5, Bank of America $15 for Aug 2016

China stimulus coming ?


----------



## peterk

Goldcorp @ $13.60


----------



## gibor365

gardner said:


> added a little SLF


Was thinking about it too , but decided to wait until Monday


----------



## My Own Advisor

BNS


----------



## Twixer

++ DIS


----------



## maxandrelax

Bought BNS a few days ago as well.


----------



## maxandrelax

Yeah right, nobody else is buying...and sharing...
TD, CNR, SJ last week.


----------



## gibor365

Didn`t buy anything today or last week .... had buy limit for SLF today, but didn`t get executed... also watching REI.UN and UTX (it`s extremely rare when this giant has yield around 3% , and dividend raise coming soon.... also P/E is 10 and forward P/E 13)


----------



## AMABILE

bought CXR last week @ $37.50 - up 6.76% to-day

also last week bought HBM @ $2.40 - up 11.36 % to-day


----------



## gibor365

AMABILE said:


> bought CRX last week @ $37.50 - up 6.76% to-day


CRX - Cerro Mining Corp price today $0.01


----------



## Koogie

We picked up BNS, NA and T. Stink bids for RY, PWF and MFC didn't fill.


----------



## AMABILE

sorry, corrected CRX to CXR- CONCORDIA HEALTHCARE


----------



## londoncalling

Reallocated 1/2 my Capstone (CSE.TO) proceeds into Canadian Western Bank (CWB). Maybe January was the bottom or maybe this is just a slight uptick before more pain but would rather have my exposure to energy be here than in a junior oil co. Seems likely if oil recovers that the juniors and producers will recover faster and go higher but I feel more comfortable with this play. May allocate more $ soon. Have a hard time sitting on cash. Trying to get better at that with little success.

cheers


----------



## Synergy

The market hasn't sucked me back in just yet, still hoarding cash in HISA's.


----------



## damaaster

Picked up 205 shares of Plaza Reit in my TFSA @ 4.56


----------



## newfoundlander61

Mawer Balanced Fund MAW104 weekly auto-purchases for my TFSA.


----------



## agent99

After thinking about banks like BNS, I decided to stay out of financials and bought a telecom (BCE because already have Telus/Rogers).


----------



## peterk

I bought $5000 of USD @ 72.50c, and once the journal transaction completes I'm going to add to AAPL and start a position in Ford.


----------



## 1980z28

500 shares of TD 50.00

500 shares of FTS 36.40


----------



## blin10

little bit of mfc/bac


----------



## gibor365

> 500 shares of FTS 36.40


 What happened to FTS? Why it's down 11%?


----------



## 1980z28

gibor said:


> What happened to FTS? Why it's down 11%?



Made a large purchase

I also have a bid for 1000 shares at 35.50


----------



## Canadian

blin10 said:


> little bit of mfc/bac


Any reason for MFC over SLF?


----------



## blin10

Canadian said:


> Any reason for MFC over SLF?


feel like mfc can gain more than slf when markets turn up


----------



## fstamand

picked me up some TD yesterday @ 49.65


----------



## Moneytoo

In my husband's RRSP: sold remaining gold (IGT) - almost 20% up since the purchase in May'14, decided not to be a pig... , bought more XEF, keeping an eye on NPI (to add to existing position if it goes under $18)


----------



## DigginDoc

Hello! First post. Will introduce myself shortly.

Added 100 FTS yesterday at $36.40
Doc


----------



## Canadian

Started a position in MFC.


----------



## gardner

Added to MFC @16.00 -- I'm running low on $CAN so I used $US @ 1.3933 to buy on NY.


----------



## daddybigbucks

recent have been FCX:US and FTS


----------



## atrp2biz

I'm day trading! Bought CM @86.27 then later sold it for $62.43 for a net conversion at USD/CAD = 1.3819. More ammo to accumulate some more GOOGL @$707.50. This company is going to take over the world with their 'other bets'.


----------



## none

Just bought some more TDB900. Wished it was yesterday but cash didn't transfer in time. Oh well.


----------



## marina628

Redknee Solutions Inc. fell off the cliff this week so bought a small position ,also bought some more telus and David's Tea


----------



## peterk

marina628 said:


> David's Tea


Didn't realize this was a public company. We buy David's Tea quite often and it seem like a trendy thing with the hipsters and young ladies.


----------



## The_Tosser

Moneytoo said:


> In my husband's RRSP: sold remaining gold (IGT) - almost 20% up since the purchase in May'14, decided not to be a pig... , bought more XEF...


Now you're talking. This is exactly how to work stuff out using available funds. This is perfect. XEF avg ballpark $26 now? will pay indeed.


----------



## Moneytoo

The_Tosser said:


> Now you're talking. This is exactly how to work stuff out using available funds. This is perfect.


Thank you  I watched new T-Snooze video, and we just transferred 30.5K to our accounts, so will be buying more of everything (#8 mostly stocks/equities ETFs) this week :biggrin: Strictly based on target asset allocation, even if it's not perfect :cower: And will be starting a 3-year GIC ladder in a spousal RRSP in May - don't shoot! I want a bit of a safety net when we're in our 50's... :hopelessness:


----------



## LongShorts

*Fingers Crossed*

Well....I'm brand new to the trading game. I've been researching and "practice" trading for about 6 months now and decided to ease my way into the market with some small shares in a handful of REITS (residential and diversified) as well as a couple ETFs and a couple of energy stocks at the beginning of this week. I had only planned on the REITs and ETFs at first (mainly for the dividends that make me feel all warm and fuzzy) with capital growth, but I've been reading some rumblings about energy stocks having hit the bottom and may be on their way back up...so I threw a small chunk of change in (nothing my dividends can't handle reconciling if I'm wrong). Here's hoping!


----------



## jollybear

Hopefully you checked the balance sheets of the energy companies you invested in!


----------



## LongShorts

Indeed, I did a lot of research on the energy sector as it's current state puckers my butt up a bit, but I do see the merit in the whole "buy low, sell high" idea. Based on the research, I feel like we're at or around the low point (hopefully). My first energy buy was Suncor (SU), second was Crescent Point Energy (CPG). Both have pretty solid balance sheets, and they will survive the downturn. Not to mention, SU pays a 3.5% dividend and CPG pays 7.5% currently. I love those income producers.....


----------



## damaaster

LongShorts said:


> Well....I'm brand new to the trading game. I've been researching and "practice" trading for about 6 months now and decided to ease my way into the market with some small shares in a handful of REITS (residential and diversified) as well as a couple ETFs and a couple of energy stocks at the beginning of this week. I had only planned on the REITs and ETFs at first (mainly for the dividends that make me feel all warm and fuzzy) with capital growth, but I've been reading some rumblings about energy stocks having hit the bottom and may be on their way back up...so I threw a small chunk of change in (nothing my dividends can't handle reconciling if I'm wrong). Here's hoping!


Just curious which Reits did you buy?


----------



## LongShorts

damaaster said:


> Just curious which Reits did you buy?


I have holdings with InterRent Reit (IIP-UN.TO), Morguard North American Residential MRG-UN.TO, Automotive Properties (APR-UN.TO), and this morning I just picked up 500 shares of Slate Office REIT (SOT-UN.TO) for $7.14. Nice dividend on Slate and I believe the price is bargain right now. I've also been eyeing up some individual stocks to branch out my portfolio. Considering Cineplex right now for a good, secure dividend-paying equity.


----------



## damaaster

LongShorts said:


> I have holdings with InterRent Reit (IIP-UN.TO), Morguard North American Residential MRG-UN.TO, Automotive Properties (APR-UN.TO), and this morning I just picked up 500 shares of Slate Office REIT (SOT-UN.TO) for $7.14. Nice dividend on Slate and I believe the price is bargain right now. I've also been eyeing up some individual stocks to branch out my portfolio. Considering Cineplex right now for a good, secure dividend-paying equity.


I'll have to look into a few of those. I use my TFSA as basically a REIT ETF...heh.

Currently holding:
Artis
OneReit
Edgefront Reit
Plaza Reit

Had intention of buying Dream and HR.UN - but they've jumped up quite abit this week.


----------



## jollybear

CPG would of been a top pick of mine as well.......operating in additional areas outside of Alberta away from Nutley and her NDP crew definitely is a bonus! lol


----------



## birdman

Bought a bit more Interpipe (T.IPL). I like their divy and the financial results just posted.


----------



## gibor365

damaaster said:


> I'll have to look into a few of those. I use my TFSA as basically a REIT ETF...heh.
> 
> Currently holding:
> Artis
> OneReit
> Edgefront Reit
> Plaza Reit
> 
> Had intention of buying Dream and HR.UN - but they've jumped up quite abit this week.


I have intention to add HR.UN and/or REI.UN with new RRSP contributions...both reported results tis week and both had payout AFFO improved


----------



## humble_pie

*SOS Marina628*

.

somewhere recently you said you were buying David's Tea ...

but its chart looks like a Daesh suicide bomber. Is there some reason why we are liking DTEA, especially in the US of A?

svp du clair, ma chère. It might be a good idea after all. Although me i think that stateside, the times are calling for bourbon neat rather than darjeeling


----------



## marina628

Humble I just look at stocks that are really beaten up and this stock has fallen about 60% this past year , I have 20-30 of these type stocks I am buying which may be a gamble  Also the last time I went there it cost me $122 dollars for my tea order and they are popping up all over .Not as good as my recent grpn plays but I have made 11% in 10 days on DTEA .Generally when i make 14% i take my profits and sell


----------



## atrp2biz

Purchases so far in 2016 in the buy it and forget it category.

*Averaging up*
GOOGL @$707.50

*New positions*
WJA @$16.00
POT @$22.12
D.UN @$15.75
STN @$34.00


----------



## humble_pie

marina628 said:


> Humble I just look at stocks that are really beaten up and this stock has fallen about 60% this past year , I have 20-30 of these type stocks I am buying which may be a gamble  Also the last time I went there it cost me $122 dollars for my tea order and they are popping up all over .Not as good as my recent grpn plays but I have made 11% in 10 days on DTEA .Generally when i make 14% i take my profits and sell



marina speaking of beaten up, are you able to make anything out of Avigilon/AVO, a small vancouver info tech that normally i wouldn't touch? they did just establish an office near the techno park outside boston, so i'm wondering how things are adding up. Or getting beaten up, as the case may be.


----------



## humble_pie

atrp2biz said:


> Purchases so far in 2016 in the buy it and forget it category.
> 
> *Averaging up*
> GOOGL @$707.50


yea, GOOGL won out over GOOG in the end. It took me a while to figure that one out. I had to let my lonesome GOOG short put go, he'd always been a kind of ninny ever since the split. I replaced him with his far more strapping cousin, a short GOOGL 550 put.


----------



## peterk

Added a little this morning to AAPL, BBL, and just started a small position in Ford.

Not sure what the American markets are going to do going forward, I'm worried... But my thinking is that if markets crash, AAPL and F may not fall as much as the S&P500 due to their quality businesses, below average P/E, and that they've already been beaten up quite a bit in the past few months.

I also want to increase my US dollar exposure to hedge (in CAD terms) against both my high oil stock exposure, and against a broad stock market crash.


----------



## 1980z28

fts


----------



## peterk

peterk said:


> AAPL, BBL, Ford.


Sweet! +2-3% on all three of them since this morning. I've had some good timing lately... (Famous last words) :hopelessness:


----------



## Twixer

peterk said:


> Added a little this morning to AAPL, BBL, and just started a small position in Ford.
> 
> Not sure what the American markets are going to do going forward, I'm worried... But my thinking is that if markets crash, AAPL and F may not fall as much as the S&P500 due to their quality businesses, below average P/E, and that they've already been beaten up quite a bit in the past few months.
> 
> I also want to increase my US dollar exposure to hedge (in CAD terms) against both my high oil stock exposure, and against a broad stock market crash.


I sold what was left of my AAPL position recently. Smartphone category is maturing, and I don't see any significant growth in the other categories. It can go much lower if smartphone sales disappoint. We learned from Blackberry, this category is very volatile and sales can rise or drop very quickly. Also as the category gets mature, carriers are less willing to subsidize smart phones.


----------



## peterk

Good points Twixer. However with a forward P/E under 10, ROE over 40% and profit margin over 20%, I don't think there is much growth at all priced into AAPL at these valuations...


----------



## daddybigbucks

Recently bought some Crescent point CPG to catch the current rise in oil prices.


----------



## LongShorts

daddybigbucks said:


> Recently bought some Crescent point CPG to catch the current rise in oil prices.


I picked up a chunk of CPG a while ago @ $16.34. It dipped down for a while but it seems to be making a comeback....dividends baby! Also have some Suncor SU to hopefully ride the gravy train on.


----------



## Wormiez

Many positives coming from Oil lately. Picked up Baytex (BTE) @ $3.00 and also added to Crescent Point (CPG) last month.


----------



## birdman

Dipped my toes in Aecon this AM.


----------



## spongewen

Banks did a decent run recently, add some CWB and NA today


----------



## LongShorts

CPG having a nice run early this morning. Currently trading at $17.60


----------



## 1980z28

on the 29th
purchased 
bns at 52.73
cwb at 19.93
na at 35.13
ry at 66.18

1000 shares each

Also buying fts again

Trades are leverage until I get money from house in middle of this month

Also top up tdb 900,911,908,902


----------



## Twixer

Twixer said:


> + ECA
> + IPL
> + WCP


- ECA
- WCP
+CSH

Will hold IPL, time to get more defensive since oil moved up a lot in very short period of time. 

Oil performed well today despite negative inventory report. That is a good sign. Could go higher specially if Putin keeps finding ways to recycle production freezing story.


----------



## 1980z28

yesterday 1300 of bce at 57.18

leverage purchase


----------



## LongShorts

Added 100 shares of CPG yesterday at $17.65 (Opening the trading day at $18.00 Woohoo!)

Also added 150 shares of XIC at $20.80


----------



## 1980z28

1000 aqn 10.80

1000 t 38.89


----------



## camerono

100 shares of XIC at $20.82.

1 share of MANU just because they are my favorite soccer team.


----------



## londoncalling

I bought more Diversified Royalty Corp (DIV.TO) @ 2.24. Not quite doubling my position and lowering my ACB.

Cheers


----------



## damaaster

Sold 1800 shares of Precision Drilling yesterday at 6.30 from my TFSA

Use the proceeds to buy
250 shares of CWB @ 23.51
800 Shares of PLZ.UN @ 4.70
130 Shares of AX.UN @ 12.31


----------



## londoncalling

londoncalling said:


> I bought more Diversified Royalty Corp (DIV.TO) @ 2.24. Not quite doubling my position and lowering my ACB.
> 
> Cheers


Correction doubled down the rest of my order got filled later the same day... It didn't show in my account till today. ACB now sits @2.46 and down 8.5% on share price. Content to add even after several up days


----------



## LongShorts

Added 100 more shares of XIC at $21.25
Sold 50 shares MRU at $44.30


----------



## doctrine

Some of my recent buys include CBL, GRC and MIC.


----------



## ashin1

drippin with ACO.x as of recent


----------



## LongShorts

Dropped 150 shares of CPG before the dip @ $17.90. Picked up 50 more SU and added 50 BNS.

Just jumped back into CPG this morning at $17.05 for 100 shares. Taking advantage of my current free trading status for micro gains


----------



## LongShorts

Added 400 shares SOT.UN at $7.68


----------



## atrp2biz

New adds to the portfolio:

DOL @ $78.15
MFC @ $18.55


----------



## LongShorts

atrp2biz said:


> New adds to the portfolio:
> 
> DOL @ $78.15
> MFC @ $18.55


If you wouldn't mind, just wondered about your choice for MFC. I have considered it a few times but it seems to be constantly downtrending over the last 52 weeks. Are you looking at the Dividend to provide an income? Are you going long term growth on this one? Just looking at for any advice you might have


----------



## atrp2biz

MFC and other insurers reduce the volatility of my commodity-heavy portfolio with respect to changes in interest rates. I like and already have SLF, but felt that I would be better served by diversifying within the industry versus adding to SLF. I'm actually anti-dividends and would like to see a lower yield on my overall portfolio, so the income is definitely not a driver for this purchase.

The hedge appears to have worked (although in the opposite way) since my rate reset prefs and insurers fell and my energy and commodity holdings did well subsequent to the Fed's dovish announcement earlier today.


----------



## gibor365

> If you wouldn't mind, just wondered about your choice for MFC. I have considered it a few times but it seems to be constantly downtrending over the last 52 weeks


 Same here  Had even couple of limit buys orders last couple of months


----------



## LongShorts

Using as a hedge against commodities...hmm, I like that. Hedging is a concept I haven't quite wrapped my head around yet. I don't share your dividend view though. I love dividends. Everything I owns pays me


----------



## 1980z28

cwb,na,bns,ry,bce yesterday


----------



## atrp2biz

LongShorts said:


> Everything I owns pays me


Peter is paying Paul. But that's another thread.


----------



## 1980z28

Sold all cwb

purchased fts,aqn,na


----------



## LongShorts

Added to VCN on the dip. Also bought DFN at $10.29. Added more to CUF.UN as well.


----------



## 1980z28

1000 bns 62.19
1000 ry 73.66

Sold all na 41.24 3850


----------



## Eder

My first equity purchase in a long time....Exco Technologies. No long term debt...management is invested...dividends are actively growing.


----------



## Moneytoo

Yeah have a bit of XTC myself, was hoping it'll become our second double-bragger (nice autocorrect lol) after NFI, but so far it seems to be range-bound...


----------



## 1980z28

TD 1000 at 56.01


----------



## 1980z28

TD,MFC,RY,POT,CSH.un,RUF.un,NA


----------



## londoncalling

Bought my first insurance co last week when I started a position in PWF @ 31.75. In an effort to increase equity exposure I thought I would initiate a bond like purchase. 

Cheers


----------



## mreconomic

*Oil companies time to buy...*

The oil price has recently shown some signs of recovery... Yesterday the price reached $45 the Brent... 

Small and medium Oil companies are the ones that are going to benefit the most from this price recovery due to their costs of production... usually lower than the large ones with many wells... Specially some US companies like Anadarko PC, Marathon PC and Valero EC... These 3 companies were very penalised during the bearish trend due to the big losses in terms of accumulated debt, but now that have renegociated their obligations with their creditors and the oil price is rising... we expect these companies to recover faster than some other bigger companies like Exxon or Phillips...


----------



## gardner

Bought some more Telus.


----------



## Micvanlen

*Diversify from just funds*

A lot of people talk about diversification, but most of them refer to different types of funds (equity, bonds, money, etc.). I personally try to diversify investment types. For example, I only put about 20% of my capital into any type of fund. The rest, I split between rental properties, franchises, small cash-based businesses and private-equity opportunities. The problem I have with putting all one's capital into funds is that it's almost a pure equity play (yes you can get dividend paying funds, but...). If the majority of your capital is in cash-flow opportunities, then you have a lot more cash to work with and have more control over your returns. My $0.02.


----------



## mars

I purchased some shares of CJR.B, XSR, and EMP.A. Empire has been taking a beating lately and a lot has to do with their integration of the Safeway purchase last year, once they get things running smoother they should have a jump in price. Corus's purchase was just finalized at the beginning of April and they reported decent earnings without the purchase in the numbers so this should help them continue with putting out some nice cash flow. Sirius has decent cash flow and I'm also playing the rumour that they may be taken out.


----------



## 1sImage

Pizza Pizza. Loaded up


----------



## DollaWine

More XIT, CEW, VEF


----------



## gibor365

More REI.UN at $26.50


----------



## AnnaDanishek

Started a position in SpartanExp SPE.TO, IMO undervalued given its Cardium & Bakken exposure:upset:


----------



## 1980z28

2000 shares fts 39.10


----------



## daddybigbucks

PPL for me. Alot more than i wanted to pay, but not sure it will go down again.


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of fts at 38.90


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of aqn 10.70


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares liq at 8.86,,,now own the store


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of csh.un at 13.80


----------



## Beaver101

1980z28 said:


> 1000 shares liq at 8.86,,,now own the store


 ... LOL! ... do you get free booze now? Just how many shares do you own (you don't have to answer if you don't want to).


----------



## 1980z28

Beaver101 said:


> ... LOL! ... do you get free booze now? Just how many shares do you own (you don't have to answer if you don't want to).


lots more than one should own,did not see the drop from 12,so keep on buying from when it starter to fall,11,10,9,8 so it goes maybe over 136k worth ,,my cost is below todays price,,,I will retire soon,so will keep this one,hoping for good earnings,if not I will keep buying until I am a store owner,sucks the div is 3 cents,I will go for more as I have always done if needed,,,have been buying for the retirement living,will sell my last house soon,so can leverage if needed for another 350k,retirement house paid for


----------



## Beaver101

$136K worth isn't overly done as it's not even close to a franchise-cost (if available) - I think you'll do fine with this stock (if not get rich) since everyone drinks. Look how profitable our government-controlled LLBO is in Ontario.


----------



## 1980z28

Beaver101 said:


> $136K worth isn't overly done as it's not even close to a franchise-cost (if available) - I think you'll do fine with this stock (if not get rich) since everyone drinks. Look how profitable our government-controlled LLBO is in Ontario.


When div was 9 cents that was nice

I expect to get to 100 I am now 55 so lets hope everyone will support


----------



## mars

1980z28 said:


> When div was 9 cents that was nice
> 
> I expect to get to 100 I am now 55 so lets hope everyone will support


Funny thing, I use to work for DEO and we did get an allowance to buy our products. I use to get $1800 a year to buy Diageo products, it was a nice perk and my family and friends definitely enjoyed the free booze.

I picked up a few more shares in EMP.A today. They pay just under 2% dividend but I think they are at the bottom.


----------



## 1980z28

mars said:


> Funny thing, I use to work for DEO and we did get an allowance to buy our products. I use to get $1800 a year to buy Diageo products, it was a nice perk and my family and friends definitely enjoyed the free booze.
> 
> I picked up a few more shares in EMP.A today. They pay just under 2% dividend but I think they are at the bottom.


I alway`s though it went up in good and bad times


----------



## dubmac

1980z28 said:


> 1000 shares of csh.un at 13.80


chartwell is among the other pics in the 2 min portfolio for 2016. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...nsive-game-in-a-tough-market/article28228152/.


----------



## KaeJS

1980... What do you see in LIQ?
Look at those financials and the stock chart.


----------



## Eder

1sImage said:


> Pizza Pizza. Loaded up


Curious about your reasons...I own a lot of Pizza Pizza.


----------



## bettyboop

Eder said:


> Curious about your reasons...I own a lot of Pizza Pizza.


Me too, I am on the fence and can't decide between PZA and AW.UN although I am leaning towards AW.UN 
I already own enough Boston Pizza


----------



## gibor365

bettyboop said:


> Me too, I am on the fence and can't decide between PZA and AW.UN although I am leaning towards AW.UN
> I already own enough Boston Pizza


I was in similar position couple of years ago when couldn't decide between BPF and PZA  ... at the end went with BPF..
Recently was looking also at AW.UN, looks too expensive for me right now


----------



## cevans

HSE (Husky) seems to be lagging a bit behind the other energy companies - seems like an okay longer term investment

V.INP (Input Capital Corp) - another long term - seems to be profitable and growing


----------



## 1980z28

vsn at 9.00 for 2500 shares

another 1000 shares of fts at 39.20


----------



## cevans

AutoCanada Inc (T.ACQ)


----------



## 1980z28

1000 fts 39.73


----------



## Moneytoo

100 HUV @$21.19 

(the limit order from last week got filled yesterday afternoon, but I didn't see it till this morning lol) Will buy 100 more under $21 - or sell over $24...


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of csh.un 13.78


----------



## gardner

added to RCI.B


----------



## 1980z28

1000 aqn at 10 .90

50,000 of tdb 902
25,000 of tdb 911
25,000 of tdb 908


----------



## 1980z28

500 more liq at 8.70


----------



## 1980z28

Have stated to buy fm again


----------



## spdr1812

FIH.U Fairfax India , 1st emerg market equity for me .


----------



## mars

Decided to pick up 300 shares of AAPL today. With the drop in price after their last earnings report and the rise in the Canadian dollar I decided to increase my US and tech exposure and AAPL seemed to fit the bill.


----------



## agaasenbeek

*RDM Corp (RC.TO)*

I bought RDM Corp (RC.TO) last week. It's a micro cap, not much coverage or discussion, would be interested in thoughts.
Here's what I like about it:
- Throwing off lots of cash - very high free cash flow. They have a pile of cash on the books.
- No debt
- Under the radar - looks poised to cross $100M market cap threshold which would result in it coming up on more screeners for professional managers and retail investors alike.
- Their service is sticky - ie. banks once they sign on for the cloud cheque processing service RDM offers will not want to switch without good reason because their end customers will not want to see too much indecision in the choice of service provider for cheque processing.
- 15 P/E seems low for a growth company
- Lots of insider purchases - albeit mostly options
- Their margins continue to rise.
- A low CAD will juice their bottom line as it reports in USD.
I am afraid however of the fact that it's trading near its all time high, the fact that the tech industry can change so quickly. It also has tons of cash on the books, I would like them to find a use for it.


----------



## none

Another bi-weekly purchase of TDB900. As much as I like the potato gawd it's boring.

On the plus side, the rest of my life is so massively drama filled perhaps I should look at this as a reprieve?


----------



## gibor365

Added a bit of ENF


----------



## Moneytoo

100 more shares oh HUV (as a hedge )

http://www.valuetrend.ca/you-cant-have-your-cake-and-eat-it-too/


----------



## The_Tosser

i bought a book by Doyle Brunson that I am giving as an early Christmas present to Mi-2, lol.

I hope you don't mind, but i went ahead and highlighted the parts that teach people what good odds and worthwhile plays look like, :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Moneytoo

But-but-but:



The_Tosser said:


> It's not better info, or faster access to the market - it's just using your goddamn head to give you a better shot at whatever it is you're looking to do.


:biggrin:


----------



## Ben1491

Bought 206 shares @35.8 of VRX from dividend. Long term, will sell when it goes back up to the glorious days


----------



## Hippie

Ben1491 said:


> Bought 206 shares @35.8 of VRX from dividend. Long term, will sell when it goes back up to the glorious days


You're a brave man. Expecting an end of day drop and will probably pick some up then if it happens.


----------



## Islenska

Manulife at $18, 4% yield and at a lowish point for the year..........


----------



## gibor365

Islenska said:


> Manulife at $18, 4% yield and at a lowish point for the year..........


In Feb it was below $16 ... and I'm not sure what insurance companies gonna cover billions of losses in AB fires


----------



## DigginDoc

200 of MFC @ 17.94


----------



## Eclectic12

gibor said:


> In Feb it was below $16 ... and I'm not sure what insurance companies gonna cover billions of losses in AB fires


I expect the property type insurers ... like Economical Insurance are the ones. Economical says their first estimates are $35 to $45 million.
https://www.economicalinsurance.com/en/news/index.aspx?newsId=a0836828-2b59-438f-ba5c-ab9ccf3389c2#

Manulife seems to have far more other business lines to assist with any issues.


Cheers


----------



## yyz

http://www.intactfc.com/English/med...from-the-Fort-McMurray-wildfires/default.aspx


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

Target (TGT) - down 9% earlier today


----------



## none

bi-weekly TBD900 for $400 again . Investing is a odd mix of emotions. Buy while things are going down you feel like you are throwing good money after bad and then when things are going up you feel like you should wait again. I like this biweekly eseries schedule - works for my smart brain and stupid gut mix.


----------



## 1980z28

csh.un,fts,aqn,na
small purchase
5k each

will wait for td ,cm and ry on the 26th


----------



## 1980z28

1000 bce 60.43


----------



## Eder

Wow....I'm waiting for BCE under $52 to add more.


----------



## 1980z28

Eder said:


> Wow....I'm waiting for BCE under $52 to add more.


I am retiring,so just setting up dividends of around 2500 to 3000 each month,almost there


----------



## redsgomarching

purchased 60 shares of netflix, @89.00
Closed at 103.30 Friday. 

Hoping for 105, stop loss set up at 102.00


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of NA and BNS


----------



## jerryhung

1980z28 said:


> 1000 bce 60.43


$60K



1980z28 said:


> 1000 shares of NA and BNS


NA $43K
BNS $65K

Wow, you got $$$


----------



## treva84

1980z28 said:


> I am retiring,so just setting up dividends of around 2500 to 3000 each month,almost there


I think this is why dividend investing will underperform for the future (from a total return point of view) - currently prices of high quality dividend stocks have been driven so high because bond yields are so low. People requiring the income just buy, regardless of prices, with the goal of setting up a target monthly income. 

In any event, I think I'm soon to buy ALA. Considering AIM as well.


----------



## 1980z28

another 1000 shares FTS and 500 shares AQN

Almost at the 2600 div a month


----------



## 1980z28

2000 shares MFC


----------



## Durise

Impressive.
Recently I bought a land in Chennai. It's little bit away from the city but after some time, it's demand will be high.


----------



## treva84

treva84 said:


> I think this is why dividend investing will underperform for the future (from a total return point of view) - currently prices of high quality dividend stocks have been driven so high because bond yields are so low. People requiring the income just buy, regardless of prices, with the goal of setting up a target monthly income.
> 
> In any event, I think I'm soon to buy ALA. Considering AIM as well.


I bought CP instead of AIM or ALA.


----------



## DollaWine

CEW, XIT


----------



## abc456

*LAD.V - New Carolin Gold Corp.*

This company has a mining permit in good standing, current resource of 700,000 ounces of gold, LAD.V to increase their reserves and the overall value of the company in 2016. 

About New Carolin Gold Corp.

New Carolin Gold is a Canadian-based junior company focused on the exploration, evaluation and development of our 100% owned property consisting of 144 square kilometers of contiguous mineral claims and crown grants, collectively known as the "Ladner Gold Project" (Project). The Project is located near Hope, BC in the prospective and under-explored Coquihalla Gold Belt, which is host to several historic small gold producers including the Carolin Mine, Emancipation Mine and Pipestem Mine, and numerous gold prospects.


----------



## Spudd

abc456 said:


> New Carolin Gold


This seems to be the only stock you ever post about. Do you work for them, perchance?


----------



## jacofan

and posted the same post in other forums too, must really like his purchase.


----------



## AltaRed

Seems like a pump to me..... At best, this is a speculative exploration play. Hundreds of these things around over time. Few see the light of day (get to, never mind past, the feasibility stage).


----------



## Eder

There won't be any new mines in the area ever...there is moose pasture for sale though.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Eder said:


> There won't be any new mines in the area ever...there is moose pasture for sale though.


I'm interested in the basis for such a definitive answer? The area has produced both placer and in-situ, but you seem so certain?


----------



## Eder

Although only my opinion the environmental requirements to open a *new* mine in this area would be extremely ominous. I have mountain biked , fished etc in the area...pristine and close to the Left Coast would make this a non starter.


----------



## christinacco

*Rumor or not?*

I heard Jessica Alba's eco-friendly beauty and baby products company may be sold instead of going public. Has anyone heard about it? Or do the investors just consider the options? Honest Company reps haven't commented on anything so far.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Eder said:


> Although only my opinion the environmental requirements to open a *new* mine in this area would be extremely ominous. I have mountain biked , fished etc in the area...pristine and close to the Left Coast would make this a non starter.


I believe LAD's focus is the south Coquihalla valley (Carolin mine road area). The area has a history of exploration and some development. The old exploration trails/mine roads do make for good mountain biking though. People barrel through the valley on the coconut highway at about 140 km/hr. I hadn't considered it pristine. I do have concern that NIMBY-ism and environmental extremes will leave Canada dependent on 'third world' countries for resource development in the future though. Stewardship in those countries may be less stringent.


----------



## daddybigbucks

added to Husky HSE.


----------



## Eder

I bought more Telus on the dip today, also bought some Brookfield Renewable Energy (which may end up a mistake as the money was supposed to go to Canadian Utilities)


----------



## Eder

Yes ....pristine is a stretch in some areas there.


----------



## none

Yet again, as every two weeks in what seems like forever - another $400 in to TDB900.


----------



## Kropew

Added ACQ.to


----------



## GizelleGizelle

christinacco said:


> I heard Jessica Alba's eco-friendly beauty and baby products company may be sold instead of going public. Has anyone heard about it? Or do the investors just consider the options? Honest Company reps haven't commented on anything so far.


Maybe they are going to sell concerning the number of lawsuit they have been filed lately. Many consumers state that the products aren't natural and contain harsh chemicals and cause allergy


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares mfc


----------



## Nerd Investor

Just picked up some TCL.A. It took a nice hit after earnings this morning. Dividend yield is now over 4%, very sustainable reasonable payout around 20%, PE around 6.


----------



## 1980z28

500 shares each,, na,fts,aqn,csh.un
leveraged


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares of bns

can`t help myself

div is close to 3k/m.have leverage 280k to date to get here,will leverage another 120k,that is all that is left 

leverage at 2.69%

will sell house to cover the 400k in early 2017 for complete retirement


----------



## mars

1980z28 said:


> 1000 shares of bns


Have you thought of buying BMO covered call banks etf? It still gives you the banks but a little better return because of the call option writing.


----------



## mrPPincer

100 PUK (a uk adr) in the tfsa @$34.95 (about 4.5K CDN).

I wonder how the brexit vote will affect some of these uk adrs over the next week or so. (I own 3 now in the tfsa).


----------



## gardner

The items I looked at (HSBC, GSK, PUK, UL) all took a ~3% hit on friday, presumably that was brexit fear. It strikes me that there should be a good deal more fear priced into these than there is at the mo. These are exactly the companies that are going to get messed up by the sudden need to re-negotiate access to their markets and investors in the wake of an exit vote.


----------



## mrPPincer

^might be some UK deals coming up on the uncertainty, not likely for me though; I'm already overweighted there now I think.


----------



## humble_pie

gardner said:


> The items I looked at (HSBC, GSK, PUK, UL) all took a ~3% hit on friday, presumably that was brexit fear. It strikes me that there should be a good deal more fear priced into these than there is at the mo.



true, there should be more widespread recognition of what brexit would mean. There would be repercussions here in north america. Yet markets have been near-oblivious.


----------



## tark514

Twitter:
1- growing membership numbers although slow... still incremental.
2-they need to change they business model which i believe they will
3-With LinkedIn off the market a possible acquisitions is more probable
4-My position on USD mitigate some of the risk involved with buying twitter

Urthecast:
100% speculative but i do believe in the geospacial surveying business and it future. 

Disney:
-Core hold for portfolio
-Great franchises that can do no wrong
-Good entry price
-ESPN overhyped
-Produces content and just a broadcaster


----------



## indexxx

I bought NVDA at $32.78; up 40% in three months. Makes up for the shellacking I took on LIQ a little while back..


----------



## 1980z28

I also have owned and still do, a lot of LIQ,I am holding shares,my average cost is 8.42,,the price fell with oil,IMO I believe it will come back,also dividend drop to .03 from .09 cents,I will hold for now


----------



## Koogie

Put in stink bids for more VXUS and also for VIU and XEF as they have all been dropping.
Hoping for some Brexit related panic next week.


----------



## Koogie

Koogie said:


> Put in stink bids for more VXUS and also for VIU and XEF as they have all been dropping.
> Hoping for some Brexit related panic next week.


500 VXUS filled at 42.93 (my average cost)
It is still heading southwards.


----------



## allmic

*fundamentals plus*

Hi All

Relatively new to this site and investing though I don's think I can be regarded a novice. So here are my buys

TII, WEF, WIN, OGC SVC, GXO PKT, IWG FTG, HWO, IRD MMY, ESE IQ all except GXO are under 10 or even 5 dollar if anyone knows any reason I should not be involved with any or all of these speak and give me peace  I also try to latch on to the occasional trending stock. Mostly research based on value but feel am lacking in the forward looking stats.

Thanks for the thread


----------



## Koogie

Picked up 2400 more ZUT in my TFSA last Friday when it hit my average cost. Sit back and enjoy the dividend..


----------



## 1980z28

na,mfc,bns


----------



## gardner

picked up a bit of VEA on sale.


----------



## DigginDoc

100 POW


----------



## gibor365

gardner said:


> picked up a bit of VEA on sale.


same here  "a very bit" - using free ETF trading , if falls tomorrow will buy "a very bit" again


----------



## Koogie

Koogie said:


> 500 VXUS filled at 42.93 (my average cost)
> It is still heading southwards.


Took on another 500 VXUS at the same price.


----------



## 1980z28

bte,cpg,su,ry

leverage money

short trade on the oil


----------



## 1980z28

sold 4500 shares of fts
purchased na bns mfc


----------



## fstamand

Got me some TD for a quick turnaround


----------



## the_apprentice

MFC purchase.


----------



## AMABILE

yesterday on the dip i bought
MFC - CWB - HCG - SLF


----------



## damaaster

Used proceeds from Special Dividend from Clarke (CKI) to buy shares in Tricon Capital (TCN)


----------



## Koogie

Mopped up some cash and dividends in the wifes TFSA to buy some more PWF during a dip.


----------



## AMABILE

CM


----------



## none

Just bought the bi-weekly $400 in TBD900. Ho hum...


----------



## janus10

Just bought the winning ticket in the US's mega Powerball.



I kid, I kid...


----------



## londoncalling

Impatience got the better of me today but I bought Lloyd's Bank PLC (ADR) @2.75. Likely way too soon. Averaged down to 3.74. The recent gains in the Canadian market had thrown my allocation out of whack. Still have more dry powder if things go south over the summer. Likely pick up some US equity (financials or healthcare) if that is to occur.

Cheers


----------



## Koogie

Bought some MFC to mop up accumulated dividends in my own RRSP. Got them for my average cost.


----------



## the_apprentice

Koogie said:


> Bought some MFC to mop up accumulated dividends in my own RRSP. Got them for my average cost.


Bought more today as well.


----------



## londoncalling

londoncalling said:


> Impatience got the better of me today but I bought Lloyd's Bank PLC (ADR) @2.75. Likely way too soon. Averaged down to 3.74. The recent gains in the Canadian market had thrown my allocation out of whack. Still have more dry powder if things go south over the summer. Likely pick up some US equity (financials or healthcare) if that is to occur.
> 
> Cheers


Down to 2.55 (6.93%) today. Told you I was too early.

Looked at Deutsche Bank today as well. what an ugly 5 chart

down 55% 1yr
down 67% 3yr
down 77% 5yr
down 88% 10yr

:hopelessness:

waiting for a bottom... LOL
In all seriousness looking to enter before the end of 2016.

Cheers


----------



## gardner

MG went on sale in the last few days. I've been waiting for a chance to get in and I picked up 150 today.


----------



## 1980z28

csh.un


----------



## Ag Driver

TDB911 *yawn*


----------



## daddybigbucks

1980z28 said:


> csh.un


i recently looked at alot of sectors to see who was advancing the most and REIT's looked really good.
I started looking at the main REITs and who has the most to gain.
I settled on Ax.un. Csh.un was second choice. 
I might have to free up some more cash.


----------



## humble_pie

i rather like james4's recent pick, CGI (it's GIB dot A)

this stock is a bit like Onex & Brookfield family group. Mostly held by institutions, little held by retail investors, not really understood by anybody. All 3 fly somewhat under the radar.

all 3 have big US presence, also some/significant multinational. Whisperings that GIB has US defence contracts. On the administrative side, not weapons-related.


----------



## Koogie

Koogie said:


> Mopped up some cash and dividends in the wifes TFSA to buy some more PWF during a dip.


Same manoeuvre, same stock, this time in her RRSP. A little below the average cost of the holding in her TFSA.


----------



## 1980z28

aqn,fts,na


----------



## Holland

Plan on buying Secure energy service (SES) and Canadian Power Corp (CPX) next :biggrin:


----------



## damaaster

Sold CKI a couple weeks ago. Used proceeds to buy AQN.


----------



## none

More TBD 900 (or 901) whatever the index is. Feels high but I said that 1000 points ago.


----------



## new dog

Bought some AD today after a couple of days of getting hammered.


----------



## DollaWine

VEF VEF VEFFFFFF


----------



## Ag Driver

new dog said:


> Bought some AD today after a couple of days of getting hammered.


I don't know much about AD, but I do like those sharp declines!


----------



## new dog

Here is a little piece on it and I like the fact it is royalty based and has streams. Of course there is risk here but it seems there is a bit much panic selling so I will give it a go. I don't plan to hold long term but I might if I like it.

http://www.fool.ca/2016/07/27/why-alaris-royalty-corp-has-fallen-11-intraday/


----------



## amack081

Got back into Suncor.


----------



## mutzy

HORIZONS
ENHANCED INCOME GOLD PRODUCERS ETF (HEP) Near 5% Yield. Fund div. with a covered call strategy.
Bought a couple wks. ago as I believe gold will run into the fall. If right the share price will respond accordingly.
Mer. is .80


----------



## 1980z28

FTS 630 more shares


----------



## 1980z28

mfc 1000 shares


----------



## Mechanic

Bought 1000 shares of AD for my non-reg income stream and another 360 for my TFSA


----------



## gibor365

1980z28 said:


> mfc 1000 shares


Placed limit buy for both MFC and SLF


----------



## gardner

Scooped up some more MFC on sale this morning. Used some $US to pick it up on NY.


----------



## 1980z28

will sell 1000 tdb900 today because of dollar drop

will start to buy more aqn and exe


----------



## 1980z28

gibor365 said:


> Placed limit buy for both MFC and SLF


nice

div is nice and we all need insurance


----------



## gibor365

1980z28 said:


> nice
> 
> div is nice and we all need insurance


[email protected]! My limit buys missed by couple of cents .
and yes, div is nice, payout and P/E low...


----------



## Koogie

Managed to score quite a bit more PWF in my wifes RRSP at our average price with a stink bid I entered a while ago.
This will either prove to be genius down the road or misplaced greed.

And, also waiting for an MFC stink bid to hit.. needs to drop another 10 cents.


----------



## Kropew

Bought more ACQ.to at 20$


----------



## Daimao

1980z28 said:


> mfc 1000 shares



Nice, I've seen you buying the same stocks I have been around the same time. I also like AQN ;:3

I got 315 MFC today at 17.20 I plan to hold it for a while while I'm in grad school. I figure, I could sell it if it goes up significantly, or hold it for years as a fairly safe position over the long term. I doubt I'll be buying a house for a few years anyways.


----------



## Mechanic

Just picked up 1000 MFC


----------



## Eder

Isn't MFC kind of a value trap...poor management and far from the best in their sector. Why not buy Intact for the best in class & management? I hold neither but have been looking over insurance businesses and stopped 1/3 the way thru reading MFC financials.


----------



## Daimao

Eder said:


> Isn't MFC kind of a value trap...poor management and far from the best in their sector. Why not buy Intact for the best in class & management? I hold neither but have been looking over insurance businesses and stopped 1/3 the way thru reading MFC financials.


Who am I to say for sure? I'm happy to hear your position on both stocks you mentioned. What made you think twice about the Manulife's financials? They seem reasonably stable to me, and I'm not afraid of the stock price going down more than the dividend pays out over the time I'm looking to hold. I looking to save up for the possibility of buying a house 5 years from now, and i really appreciate any insight into these decisions. It's nothing to me to sell and pick up a new position, so if you have a reason you like IFC I'm happy to hear it. 

Either way, I can't build a strong case against either stock with my knowledge and based on the financials/state of the insurance business.


----------



## Eder

I dont know where to start...how bout cash from operating activities just for fun? I'll let others elaborate


----------



## 1980z28

1980z28 said:


> will sell 1000 tdb900 today because of dollar drop
> 
> will start to buy more aqn and exe


Looks like I did not finish the trade,not paying enough attention,old age

will do it on Monday if all is well


----------



## Argonaut

Did a straight swap of IPL for ENF this week.

Analysis: I like pipelines, great simple business with reliable cash flow. But concerned long term because of oil prices and politics. I think a switch to Enbridge Income Fund's mature projects is good in this case. They get the cash flow from Enbridge's completed projects rather than worrying about new pipeline approvals. Also, ENF is not as tied to the oil sands as Inter Pipeline is.


----------



## gardner

Added to ENB and BLX.


----------



## dubmac

Argonaut said:


> Analysis: I like pipelines, great simple business with reliable cash flow. But concerned long term because of oil prices and politics.


TRP has been making deals and signing contracts for work in Mexico. I have not been watching the Energy East hearings on TV, but certainly more a foregone certainty that energy east will get built.


----------



## AltaRed

A few REITs took a dive today. Am surprised 1980z28 has not yet announced a buy. :wink:


----------



## Eder

Argonaut said:


> Did a straight swap of IPL for ENF this week.
> I think a switch to Enbridge Income Fund's mature projects is good in this case. They get the cash flow from Enbridge's completed projects rather than worrying about new pipeline approvals. Also, ENF is not as tied to the oil sands as Inter Pipeline is.


But one think I don't like too much is ENF will always need to dance to Enbridge's music...


----------



## 1980z28

AltaRed said:


> A few REITs took a dive today. Am surprised 1980z28 has not yet announced a buy. :wink:


Just sold 2000 shares of na to pick up some car.un ,csh.un and more fts


----------



## 1980z28

1000 mfc
1000 aqn


----------



## Koogie

Yet more PWF on a dip. Not to happy with myself because I'm not really sure we want to hold this much PWF but will keep it for a while until a better idea/opportunity arises. It is in an RRSP so no harm/no foul when the time comes.


----------



## 1sImage

Nexgen Energy. They just found a huge deposit.


----------



## gardner

Added to SLF and LB.


----------



## mutzy

Sold Royal Bk.Wed. will buy TD on a big dip. On the upswing TD share price will match
dollar for dollar with the other Bk's. Would defiantly stay away from Ins. Co. in lieu of
a BoC rate cut although I doubt their div. would be in jeopardy.


----------



## Market Lost

1000 ENF - unfortunately, it seems I may be buying it too early, but the dividend looks solid.


----------



## londoncalling

londoncalling said:


> Bought my first insurance co last week when I started a position in PWF @ 31.75. In an effort to increase equity exposure I thought I would initiate a bond like purchase.
> 
> Cheers


Redeployed my OSB (Norbord) sale into another tranche of PWF @ 29.12. 

Cheers


----------



## gardner

Added to GWO


----------



## 1980z28

will sell 2875 shares of na

will buy aqn,mfc and fts plus ruf.un and csh,un


----------



## peterk

I sold some TRP last week, and bought some SU today. Good timing, so far, both are down ~4% in the last few days.


----------



## 1980z28

did not sell my na as the market fell to fast

but did buy a few thousands shares of csh.un ,fts and mfc,and more of na only spent 150,000 ,,plus,,,of leverage cash

hoping na will come back and will sell 3000 at 47 may hold until the div


----------



## jerryhung

1980z28 said:


> did not sell my na as the market fell to fast
> 
> but did buy a few thousands shares of csh.un ,fts and mfc,and more of na only spent 150,000 ,,plus,,,of leverage cash
> 
> hoping na will come back and will sell 3000 at 47 may hold until the div


wow, $140K in NA alone ... I'm jealous


----------



## 1980z28

jerryhung said:


> wow, $140K in NA alone ... I'm jealous


I am trying to build a monthly payment to me for retirement

will sell a house in the next couple of months for 380k

to pay for my leveraged purchase


----------



## 1980z28

sold all the stock I leverage yesterday,made a small amount,leveraged purchased paid in full,will wait before I do this again


----------



## humble_pie

Preb_B said:


> Spend 50k on Coloplast B A/S at 469 and sold it today at 509 - been great so far



will you continue making runs for it though .:tiger:


----------



## humble_pie

yesterday i traded my US diagonal call spread in potash down to an ACB of 4.75. Its max gain will be $8 but that will require US POT sustainably above USD $16.

i didn't close the spread because i'm iffy about the merger. Apart from perhaps closing more mines than they had planned as separate companies i can't see how merged agu & pot will be able to force better fertilizer prices in asia than could the original canpotex cartel.

.


----------



## 1980z28

sold lots of na 
purchased cpg,fts,aqn,mfc,csh.un car.un


----------



## gardner

Added XIC and VTI on today's dip


----------



## Koogie

Bought a little MFC in my RRSP to mop up some accumulated dividends.


----------



## 1980z28

sold all mfc

purchased csh.un,car.un,aqn


----------



## Koogie

1980z28 said:


> sold all mfc


Any particular reason why ?


----------



## 1980z28

Koogie said:


> Any particular reason why ?


Just waiting for financials to pull back,will be able to buy a few 1000 shares,as of yesterday I sold all my holdings of banks and insurance,sitting on some cash,


----------



## Koogie

1980z28 said:


> Just waiting for financials to pull back,will be able to buy a few 1000 shares,as of yesterday I sold all my holdings of banks and insurance,sitting on some cash,


Thanks, just curious. I will admit financials are at a serious high and the temptation to take a few profits is there. The tranche of NA that I bought in February is up 31%, not including divvys. Think I will hold off though. I am a lot of things but lucky in timing isn't usually one of them.. lol


----------



## 1980z28

Koogie said:


> Thanks, just curious. I will admit financials are at a serious high and the temptation to take a few profits is there. The tranche of NA that I bought in February is up 31%, not including divvys. Think I will hold off though. I am a lot of things but lucky in timing isn't usually one of them.. lol




I always take profit


----------



## 1980z28

Looks like a buying time coming soon


----------



## Pluto

bought some AGU. I think I'm going to like the merged entity. Plus I like buying when and industry is under stress. AGU looks like better value than POT.

bought some CM. P/E < 10 fits my criteria for buying the big banks. Will not buy them when the p/e is over 10. Yield is about 4.8 right now.


----------



## 1980z28

td 2000 shares for a quick trade plus ema for 1000 shares


----------



## 1sImage

cgc and ogi


----------



## Tetsujin

It is just me or cannabis stocks are going crazy this week!!! Is there any change in law approval of MJ consumption for fun??

I bought last week Canopy Growth (CGC), Aphria (APH), Organigram(OGI.V) Supreme Pharmaceutic(SL) and today Arcturus Growthstar Technologies Inc (AGS). But this last one not at good price.

AGS has grown 80.56% just today an increase of 0.14 with a volume of 6.59M however in May they reported negative cashflow!

What do you think about these stocks!

****************************
*UPDATE*
****************************

I don't own Mettrum and Beleave but these are taking off too. Beleave has +27.91% (13:55 EST) just today

I bought some Calyx Bio-Ventures (CYX)


----------



## 1sImage

Tetsujin said:


> It is just me or cannabis stocks are going crazy this week!!! Is there any change in law approval of MJ consumption for fun??
> 
> I bought last week Canopy Growth (CGC), Aphria (APH), Organigram(OGI.V) Supreme Pharmaceutic(SL) and today Arcturus Growthstar Technologies Inc (AGS). But this last one not at good price.
> 
> AGS has grown 80.56% just today an increase of 0.14 with a volume of 6.59M however in May they reported negative cashflow!
> 
> What do you think about these stocks!
> 
> ****************************
> *UPDATE*
> ****************************
> 
> I don't own Mettrum and Beleave but these are taking off too. Beleave has +27.91% (13:55 EST) just today
> 
> I bought some Calyx Bio-Ventures (CYX)



Eat, just killed it the last few day.... I cash out at 107%, and today MYM is plus %55.56% up


----------



## 1sImage

I also own CGC and OGI, both Mega weeks!!!!


----------



## 1sImage

MYM plus 111% today


----------



## Tetsujin

1sImage said:


> MYM plus 111% today


Astounding!!!


----------



## 1980z28

aqn,car.un,csh.un,fts


----------



## 1980z28

also sold all td and got bmo


----------



## gardner

added to BCE -- I doubt the CRTC news will really touch them, but there's a nice dip. Used $US to buy on NY at $1.325


----------



## 1980z28

oct has not gone to plan,just leverage 250k to trading account for next week

so it goes

reits,utilitys ,banks down for the last few weeks,,not goood for meeee

it seems a couple of 100k trade can be ???

I sold 10k shares of csh.un at 15.82 a couple of days ago to take some profit,funny i did not see the drop the next day,lucky sell,not how it goes most times

I always take profit ,,I am holding a lot of aqn,it will be next for a sell for me at the 12.00 mark


----------



## 1980z28

gardner said:


> added to BCE -- I doubt the CRTC news will really touch them, but there's a nice dip. Used $US to buy on NY at $1.325


nice

if jays go some more you will do well( baseball is money in the bank)


----------



## Daimao

1980z28 said:


> oct has not gone to plan,just leverage 250k to trading account for next week
> 
> so it goes
> 
> reits,utilitys ,banks down for the last few weeks,,not goood for meeee
> 
> it seems a couple of 100k trade can be ???
> 
> I sold 10k shares of csh.un at 15.82 a couple of days ago to take some profit,funny i did not see the drop the next day,lucky sell,not how it goes most times
> 
> I always take profit ,,I am holding a lot of aqn,it will be next for a sell for me at the 12.00 mark




I sold AQN a few weeks ago and I'm waiting on the right time to buy it again. I've been watching it go down after the merger with empire, and I think it is a better and better deal every day. Some older investors I've talked to are saying to take your money out of the market until the US election is done, and that might be what is happening, combined with people selling after the dividend in the wake of the downtrend for the last few months after it hit 12.45. I don't see much reason for the value to decline based on the actual business. I'm going to park some cash in it for a while and soon.


----------



## lonewolf :)

SPXw Nove 4 put strike 1550 & 1575 have bid in for.05 for 20 contracts @ each price

Most likely will be wrong on this one & will lose. Time cycle when market has potential to crash from Yum Kippur going into 55 hrs before first new moon after Yum Kippur i.e.,1857, 1873, 1907, 1929, 1987, risk 200 to make a possible +/-100,000


----------



## 1985whatwhatwhat

1980z28 said:


> aqn,car.un,csh.un,fts


hi

whats your trade strategy on car.un ?

also whats your opinion on buying/accumulating/drip and holding as a long term investment?


----------



## Eder

Just bought more Fortis...they start trading in New York tomorrow.


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Just bought more Fortis...they start trading in New York tomorrow.


Why you didn't tell it yesterday (about NYSE) . Would buy more also...


----------



## james4beach

About a month ago I bought MNT to increase my gold exposure.

Last week, I bought these to increase my Canadian allocation: BCE, CNR, FTS, RY, SU

These are all towards building my target permanent portfolio exposures. I will be buying more of the above near the end of this year.


----------



## 1980z28

1985whatwhatwhat said:


> hi
> 
> whats your trade strategy on car.un ?
> 
> also whats your opinion on buying/accumulating/drip and holding as a long term investment?


I own lots of apt reits,as I am to retire soon,it provides a dividend as does all my other


will buy more aqn and csh.un and exe.un

started a position in ema yesterday 46.17

trading count close to 200 ytd


----------



## AltaRed

FWIW, I see residential rental REITs as solid income in retirement, provided of course that the REIT is not over leveraged (circa 50% or less) and is paying out less than 80% (preferably less than 60%) of their free cash flow in distributions. Leaves considerable room for opportunisitc growth and/or weathering of increased interest rates. I own both BEI.UN and CAR.UN in my TFSA. The next one will be CSH.UN when I have TFSA room and if unit prices come back down out of the ozone to something more palatable.


----------



## 1980z28

AltaRed said:


> FWIW, I see residential rental REITs as solid income in retirement, provided of course that the REIT is not over leveraged (circa 50% or less) and is paying out less than 80% (preferably less than 60%) of their free cash flow in distributions. Leaves considerable room for opportunisitc growth and/or weathering of increased interest rates. I own both BEI.UN and CAR.UN in my TFSA. The next one will be CSH.UN when I have TFSA room and if unit prices come back down out of the ozone to something more palatable.


I am also holding ruf.un


----------



## zylon

Over the past few months i've been selling off some TSX darlings, raising cash for no specific reason.

Recently put in a stink bid for residential property in Alberta, 25% lower than the asking price which had already been reduced 20% from the opening ask. Put the offer out of my mind as I didn't even expect a response. Then one day out of the blue, it was accepted. Cash deal, neat & tidy - done.

Anyone who has ever thought of buying property in Alberta; it seems that now is as good a time for it as any.

______________________
In other news:
Jim Prentice, 60, dies in Kelowna plane crash


----------



## 1980z28

Have fun


----------



## Tetsujin

More THC Biomed (THC.CN).


----------



## 1980z28

friday picked up

csh.un,car.un,fts,aqn,cpg,exe

it might look like i buy a lot,but i sell a lot also and leverage

and cjr.b for 2000 shares for a small trade

i do most of my buying on last day of the week

after this month i will only post trades that i will hold for more than a year


also a preamp mcintosh C2300 for retirement and birthday also looking to buy two bryston 7b3
one of my hobbies is two channel stereo (vinyl)


----------



## naysmitj

AltaRed said:


> FWIW, I see residential rental REITs as solid income in retirement, provided of course that the REIT is not over leveraged (circa 50% or less) and is paying out less than 80% (preferably less than 60%) of their free cash flow in distributions. Leaves considerable room for opportunisitc growth and/or weathering of increased interest rates. I own both BEI.UN and CAR.UN in my TFSA. The next one will be CSH.UN when I have TFSA room and if unit prices come back down out of the ozone to something more palatable.


In looking at CAR.un earnings well cover the dividend which is good; but BEI.un it has negative earnings, is that a concern?


----------



## peterk

zylon said:


> Recently put in a stink bid for residential property in Alberta, 25% lower than the asking price which had already been reduced 20% from the opening ask. Put the offer out of my mind as I didn't even expect a response. Then one day out of the blue, it was accepted. Cash deal, neat & tidy - done.


Which city/what property type (house, townhouse, etc.), if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## SMK

Any thoughts on BEI.UN at current price?


----------



## Alexander O'Shea

Hi to all, 

I think oil and nat gas stocks will do better in the near future, maybe nat gas weighted are a safer bet for this winter.

But beware of those with debt, they went through tough times and many bankrupties are looming...

One of those I bought recently is Chinook Energy (CKE), based on an analysis in Seeking Alpha, a u.s. financial site.


----------



## mars

Bought some PG and BABA yesterday. Sold covered calls on them, looks like my PG shares will get called away as the stock jumped over 4% today after reporting good earnings. Not the worst thing to happen as it was a quick profit turn around. I hadn't bought them to have such a quick turn around but I will look for something else with the cash.


----------



## hboy54

Bought cash today with 1400 TCK.B.


----------



## MoneyB

Stonegate ST, retirement worthy if they finally get those permits.

And Spriza SPZ, great news from them and their next financial results should give the stock a nice boost. certainly holding till then


----------



## 1985whatwhatwhat

MoneyB said:


> Stonegate ST, retirement worthy if they finally get those permits.
> 
> And Spriza SPZ, great news from them and their next financial results should give the stock a nice boost. certainly holding till then


these are penny stocks , not a long and hold stock


----------



## londoncalling

Initiated a 1/2 position in the UK utility National Grid (US ADR:NGG) @ 63.75. National Grid does have exposure to the US NorhtEast and has begun to get into renewables. There may be more BREXIT and better pricing but I am sitting on more cash than I typically do. May look to get more before Santa Claus rally.

Cheers


----------



## Koogie

londoncalling said:


> Initiated a 1/2 position in the UK utility National Grid (US ADR:NGG) @ 63.75. National Grid does have exposure to the US NorhtEast and has begun to get into renewables. There may be more BREXIT and better pricing but I am sitting on more cash than I typically do. May look to get more before Santa Claus rally.
> Cheers


Thanks, very interesting. Going to have a closer look. Love utilities when they are on sale.


----------



## peterk

Doubled up my (still very small) position in Ford today @ $11.40.


----------



## humble_pie

londoncalling said:


> Initiated a 1/2 position in the UK utility National Grid (US ADR:NGG) @ 63.75. National Grid does have exposure to the US NorhtEast and has begun to get into renewables. There may be more BREXIT and better pricing but I am sitting on more cash than I typically do. May look to get more before Santa Claus rally.



i had long thought about national grid, there might even be a dedicated thread on it buried in the archives. Good company. Nice dividend. No british or US NR withholding tax on the divvies as per many threads of discussion on here.

but lately i've been scandalized by the high fees the ADR administrators in NY city are charging on all ADR dividends. It's a fairly recent phenom. My rough observation is that they started with smallish fees a couple years ago, then increased heavily in 2016.

afaik all the brokers are passing these fees directly on to investors. London are you not having to pay such fees?

in a couple of cases i've sold the stock - ok ARMH was bought out so there wasn't much choice - plus i've taken to selling short uncovered puts in the underlying stock instead. In ING bank i sold half the shares & sold 7 puts with a strike slightly under the sell price, precisely in order to cut down on the monstrous dividend fees they were charging (short put = [long stock minus short call])

my plan is to compare the 2 half-portions. If i like the put selling i'll dump the rest of the shares & stick with naked puts. They can stuff their ADR dividend fees ...


.


----------



## humble_pie

today bought long 10 2019 $25 calls in ABT
sold short 10 2018 $42 calls in ABT
net cost was 12.17
max profit could not exceed 17 in this first phase; however subsequent short call sales will write down the cost of the 2019 LEAPs purchase.

the above is a diagonal spread. One objective is to avoid US dividends in non-registered as their taxation consequences are brutal for canadians. Another objective is to utilize leverage to gain US exposure while keeping the ratio of US securities as low as possible.

.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole

About 2 months ago bought some butterflies in SPY. NOV Put +1 215 -2 210 +1 205 10 times JAN call +1 213 -2 218 +1 223 5 times. As you can see I had a bearish bias. These positions have done rather well even though the SPY has been basically farting around since July. Up over $1800. I was surprised how much I was making off time decay. And if you analyze the trade I have a profit anywhere between 205 and 223. Max profit about 7 times my investment.

Never did many butterflies before, because of the cost of so many legs but I think I will be doing them more often.


----------



## Trader40

*My first post*

How have I never found this great thread before?!

Excited to be here and see what all you are buying.

I am buying Glance Technologies GET.CN - A solid Canadian company with a great software solution. They process restaurant payments using the camera on your phone with almost no setup for the vendor, amazing. The team is great, the people who brought you PayByPhone (formerly Verrus Mobile Technologies) which was sold for $45 million, at the helm is Penny Green who has been ranked #61 by PROFIT Magazine’s 13th annual W100 list of top Canadian female entrepreneurs. They just started trading Sep 7 (2016).

Trade well my friends.


----------



## atrp2biz

Rusty O'Toole said:


> And if you analyze the trade I have a profit anywhere between 205 and 223.


I don't think you can have a profit all the way to the wings if I'm understanding your position correctly. You may want to check the math.


----------



## Hippie

Some IT and LNR. Pre-election jitters on LNR I guess as they just released favourable Q3.
IT is a bit more risky...awaiting listing on LSE, but should do well from there on.


----------



## 1980z28

ema,ruf.un,exe,csh.un



add 100k cash to trading account for election(leveraged)


I will sell some of my liq maybe 10k shares after earnings if good which i believe will be


----------



## 1980z28

also picked up another batch of cpg

and started a small position in wcp


----------



## Nerd Investor

1980z28 said:


> also picked up another batch of cpg
> 
> and started a small position in wcp


Would love to add some more CPG at these prices. Wish I had some extra dry powder to work with!


----------



## 1980z28

Nerd Investor said:


> Would love to add some more CPG at these prices. Wish I had some extra dry powder to work with!



I will usually leverage and than sell to paid out leverage and keep the rest,,only works if (when) stock goes up


----------



## Nerd Investor

1980z28 said:


> I will usually leverage and than sell to paid out leverage and keep the rest,,only works if (when) stock goes up


I'll do this occasionally, but lately most of my margin is tied up in credit spreads on US stocks and I don't want to spread myself too thin with the election coming up.


----------



## londoncalling

humble_pie said:


> i had long thought about national grid, there might even be a dedicated thread on it buried in the archives. Good company. Nice dividend. No british or US NR withholding tax on the divvies as per many threads of discussion on here.
> 
> but lately i've been scandalized by the high fees the ADR administrators in NY city are charging on all ADR dividends. It's a fairly recent phenom. My rough observation is that they started with smallish fees a couple years ago, then increased heavily in 2016.
> 
> afaik all the brokers are passing these fees directly on to investors. London are you not having to pay such fees?....


I had a chance to take a look through my statements. I am with questrade. Here is a summary of the fees charged on dividends for the ADRs I hold. 

TEF - Telefonica 2.5 cents a share on scrip dividend
LYG - Lloyd's bank no fee shown perhaps it is hidden
GSK - Glaxosmith Kline 5 cent processing fee per dividend paid
NGG - ??? 

Not sure as to how the fees are structured. Upon first glance it seems to be quite willy nilly but there has to be some fee schedule for this somewhere. Perhaps other ADR holders could share their fees so that we can start to make sense of it all.

Cheers


----------



## bettyboop

MDT - takes out NRT each dividend, whatever that is
DEO - no fees charge


----------



## humble_pie

^^


admins for TEF ADRs are charging the same fee on all dividends, not just scrip

london was it only 5 pennies for processing an entire GSK dividend? that's a bargain. one has to wonder why they'd even bother charging it.

ING's administrators charged 1 penny per share in august/16; however for the prior dividend in may/16 they charged 2 pennies per share. I have no idea why the fee dropped. I'd have to query the new york city ADR administrators as to why their dividend fee dropped in august.

ARMH ADR administrators charged 2 pennies per share in may/16, by august i no longer held the shares.

who knows? maybe in may/16 all the new york city ADR admins were doubling their fees ...

still, the fees can add up. A party with 4000 assorted ADR shares, each being charged one penny for its dividend every quarter, will end up paying $40 per quarter or $160 per annum, merely for the privilege of receiving the blasted divvie ...


.


----------



## Koogie

Currently only have one small ADR, BSBR. Held in a USD non reg margin account.

Have NRT withheld every time, which I am assuming is Non Resident Tax. No other fees that I can see but wouldn't be surprised if they are there and hidden. Although the payout amounts seem to match the declared dividend...

Have held others in the past but to lazy to look for the old statements. Don't recall any special fees though.


----------



## humble_pie

^^

the ADR admin fees on dividends will be separate from NR withholding tax amounts paid. The dividend fees should show up as separate line items - one can claim them as carrying costs.

there are 2 primary banks in NY City that have most of the ADR market sewn up. These 2 are the Bank of New York & Citibank. There are probably a few other banks that administer the odd ADR here or there.

the uneven nature of the dividend fees charged to date suggests to me that these fees are still on their shakedown cruise. Broker policies are not coordinated yet.


.


----------



## londoncalling

Sorry HP. the dividend fee for GSK amounts to .5 cents per share (I forgot the decimal). If it were merely a nickel it would not bother me at all but is still less than 2.5 cents for TEF. Likely, the fee is a percentage of the total dividend. I guess the only way to get my full divvy is to buy shares in Bank of NY and Citibank. :biggrin-new: All kidding aside, I wonder if there is a way to find out the dividend fee prior to purchase. It would definitely impact my ADR stock selection.


----------



## humble_pie

londoncalling said:


> Sorry HP. the dividend fee for GSK amounts to .5 cents per share ... I wonder if there is a way to find out the dividend fee prior to
> purchase. It would definitely impact my ADR stock selection.



one-half penny per share as new ADR admin fee looks like a bargain compared to the other rates - 1 penny, 2 pennies, 2.5 pennies - that we've mentioned so far.

i think the only way one could know in advance what the dividend fee will be is to phone the NY city bank which administers the ADR in question. There are basically 2 banks that specialize in ADRs, the bank of New York & Citibank. There are other banks with some ADRs & ADSs here & there.

a bright & resourceful broker rep could also find out the information. He'd have to dig up the records of a client who already holds an ADR being questioned. He'd have to examine that client's latest dividend & analyze the admin fees. He'd have to report the pertinent details back to you accurately.

whether bright-&-resourceful will go to all this trouble is - in these days of dwindling services - another story. Myself i think it might be easier to try to deal with Fortress ADR Bureaucracy in NYC. 

.


----------



## jargey3000

how about we move this mundane ADR / national grid (whatever that is) chat to another thread...? instead of hi-jacking the interesting "What are you buying" thread?


----------



## humble_pie

jargey3000 said:


> how about we move this mundane ADR / national grid (whatever that is) chat to another thread...? instead of hi-jacking the interesting "What are you buying" thread?



lol when did *you* ever buy anything jargey


----------



## jargey3000

i have cash (6 figures), sitting on the sidelines, waiting for tuesday's crash.... my last chance... this will make, or break, me...


----------



## jargey3000

yikes .... just looked & we're on page "666" of this thread...!!!


----------



## jargey3000

...that's approx. how much "cash" i'm sitting on !!!


----------



## humble_pie

jargey3000 said:


> i have cash (6 figures), sitting on the sidelines, waiting for tuesday's crash.... my last chance... this will make, or break, me...



ok i have the 6 figs in cash but i'm doing nothing next week. Maybe late next week at the earliest. Even then nothing more than a teensie tinesie option snack.

.


----------



## 1980z28

nice to see lots of cash waiting


----------



## bds

I'm also sitting on a little cash, waiting to see what happens.


----------



## 1980z28

nice


----------



## jargey3000

1980z28 said:


> nice to see lots of cash waiting


you making any moves 1980?... i'd be interested in knowing what they might be, if you are...


----------



## atrp2biz

jargey3000 said:


> you making any moves 1980?... i'd be interested in knowing what they might be, if you are...


aqn,car.un,csh.un,fts,ema x 10,000 each


----------



## humble_pie

atrp2biz said:


> aqn,car.un,csh.un,fts,ema x 10,000 each



conservative hi income hi yield purchases 
unusual for you, no?


----------



## atrp2biz

I was just speaking for 1980 (corrected).

I think yielding names like utilities are going to underperform. Yields have jumped and I think it will be a precursor of things to come. With this view, I am considering adding to my collection of rate reset prefs.


----------



## 1980z28

more of what i already own


I do not think we will see a interest rate increase soon


----------



## gibor365

Added a bit to ABBV 3 days ago .... too bad didn't add more  , almost 12% up in 3 days!
Looks like big pharmas and "weapon" stocks likes Trump , my best performing today LMT and ABBV...
the worst performing: Magna ( don't get why?) and tobaccos (new Cali tax?)..

added a bit SRU.UN


----------



## dubmac

gibor365 said:


> the worst performing: Magna ( don't get why?)


Magna may be down due to the implied threat that new US administration will "rip-up" NAFTA. Just My Opinion.


----------



## canew90

I think there were a lot of orders placed last night, thus when the market opened it jumped up rather than going down.

I'll continue to wait.


----------



## 1980z28

ema


----------



## Koogie

Added a little ZUT in the TFSA on current weakness. Just mopping up cash.


----------



## 1980z28

fts


----------



## DigginDoc

100 Ema for tfsa and aqn


----------



## capricorn

1000 Cemex (CX) and 300 Valeant (VRX)


----------



## gibor365

CU, a bit more SRU.UN


----------



## 1980z28

fts,ema,aqn,csh.un,ruf.un,car.un.



IMHO

interest rates will not go up


----------



## mars

gibor365 said:


> Added a bit to ABBV 3 days ago .... too bad didn't add more  , almost 12% up in 3 days!
> Looks like big pharmas and "weapon" stocks likes Trump , my best performing today LMT and ABBV...
> the worst performing: Magna ( don't get why?) and tobaccos (new Cali tax?)..
> 
> added a bit SRU.UN


For the tobacco stocks there were meetings last week being held in India by various governments, Canada's included, and the meeting was all around tobacco regulations. It was hard to get good details as they kicked the media out of the meeting so everything was discussed behind closed doors.


----------



## thepitchedlinkagain

Started a new position in FTS this am


----------



## 1980z28

nice it will be a good investment going forward


----------



## dogleg1

Your prediction about interest rates is interesting. I am thinking of buying MAW104 ,however, with its 35% bond component what is its future valuation likely to be?


----------



## Koogie

Also added a bit more of SRU.UN


----------



## Steve Divi

Bought

TransAlta Corp 890 shares
Shaw Communications 75 shares	
Plaza REIT 650 shares	
Brookfield Infrastructure Partners 46 shares
Baytex Energy 200 Shares	
Dream Office REIT 116 shares
Northview Apartment REIT 92 shares	
Artis REIT 559 shares

Nov 24th


----------



## AnonymouslyInvesting

Lot's of people with the yield play. They might not have too much further to go, but I don't think they'll go down enough for the masses to switch back into them.

I'm buying more cyclical's:

Energy on dips: VET, CNQ - OPEC will likely cut tomorrow, although almost every nation is likely to cheat on their limits.

Infrastructure: WSP - no construction risk and good US exposure.

Tech: GIB'A - great trend and continues to put up strong numbers.

Industrials: MDA - breaking into the US, softness next year already is priced in, long-term trends in tech...we are just plainly going to need more satellites.
SJ - great growth company with defensive attributes that's taking a pause this year.

Financials: TCN - planning on doubling its book value in the next 5 years and only targets projects with 15-20%+ IRR
AD - contrarian play, had a lot of trouble with two investments, but that is priced in. Any good news should spike the stock and higher interest rates are good for it.

Consumer Discretionary: CTC'A - cheapest retail operation in North America, management has turned more investor friendly, doing all the right things and is priced at a discount to peers.

Email me if you want more info.


----------



## londoncalling

Did some Christmas shopping yesterday. Picked up Unilever @ 39.02. Had placed a couple of trades(1 buy/1 sell) on Sunday both got executed by Friday morning. Was hoping for a little more anticipation. Oh well :smile-new:


----------



## gibor365

This week I added BCE, bought Telus and GILD


----------



## 1980z28

sold all my oil thursday

purchased more fts aqn csh.un


----------



## Ag Driver

Bought some more G.TO Goldcorp on Friday for just under $18.


----------



## hboy54

Mostly adding to existing positions as I sell down TECK.B and ECA.

RY at about $89
CM just under $100
BNS just under $70
RUS just over $20

Finally my micro cap CWL. Executive search firm. Been in this 15 or 20 years. Had a loss the whole time, but never worth enough or liquid enough to bother trying to sell. Began adding in April at $1.17, to November at $0.83, and about 4 numbers in between. Still a net losing position, but last year did not go well, and I like to buy when things are not going well. ACB under $1.07, market high $0.90s most days. No debt and $0.02 quarterly dividend. Paid a dividend 18 consecutive quarters with one raise in there somewhere.


----------



## amack081

Bought a position in Aecon (ARE.TO) today for 14.89/share.


----------



## agent99

amack081 said:


> Bought a position in Aecon (ARE.TO) today for 14.89/share.


See their name everywhere. They seem to have a lot of work. Hopefully profitable work. Infrastructure spending won't reach construction firms for a few years yet, but when it does Aecon should do well. I own their convertible debentures.


----------



## Islenska

Been buying margin room, trimming here and there, lifecos and banks, MFC, BAC, BNS...

Margin at 17% of equity room so that is OK


----------



## My Own Advisor

Some REITs, nobody wants them. AQN, EMA.


----------



## londoncalling

which ones?


----------



## spongewen

EMA, FTS, BPY.


----------



## amack081

agent99 said:


> See their name everywhere. They seem to have a lot of work. Hopefully profitable work. Infrastructure spending won't reach construction firms for a few years yet, but when it does Aecon should do well. I own their convertible debentures.


Its a long-term play for me.
Its trading under its EV. P/S under 1, P/B 1.29. Solid balance sheet. EV/EBITDA is lower compared to its industry. Seems like a fair time to get in.


----------



## 1980z28

started a new holding in 

L,,EMP.A,,,,,REI.UN


----------



## Jerm

*buying*

Nothin but VAB, VCN, VIU, VEE, and VUN these days


----------



## gibor365

Buying what is out of favour those days  .ZAG, GILD, also PLZ.UN


----------



## 1980z28

top up my holdings reits and utilitys



so it goes


----------



## NielsJensen

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gwenstacy

*Trump Lookout*

Don't you people feel that when investing in 2017, one must lookout for the dividend that is getting influenced by the new president of America. But I am not able to find any stock that is surely in his portfolio.

Any suggestion?


----------



## londoncalling

After 2 weeks of slowly raising my bid price I initiated a position in CVS Health Corp @79.40. Good track record of dividend growth. Current yield well above historical 5 yr average, Low pay out ratio. Plan to hold this for the long term. This position was funded through the sale of AFN 2 weeks back. My portfolio yield came down considerably this year but dividend growth potential (based on lower payout ratio and record of historical increases) has increased.


----------



## 1980z28

londoncalling said:


> After 2 weeks of slowly raising my bid price I initiated a position in CVS Health Corp @79.40. Good track record of dividend growth. Current yield well above historical 5 yr average, Low pay out ratio. Plan to hold this for the long term. This position was funded through the sale of AFN 2 weeks back. My portfolio yield came down considerably this year but dividend growth potential (based on lower payout ratio and record of historical increases) has increased.


Nice


----------



## damaaster

Bought 450 more shares of AQN @ 11.24 yesterday.


----------



## Eder

10000 more Western Forest Products...


----------



## Ag Driver

I have an eseries tater in my TFSA.

I have now bought my first chunks of VXC, VCN, and VAB for my RRSP.


----------



## AMABILE

NOTHING
i'm really eager to deploy my $5500 in my tfsa
but as a value investor, can't find anything to buy to-day


----------



## AltaRed

You could take a flyer on EMP.A stock if you think the Sobey family can get their act together. Remember when it seemed forever for Loblaws to do the same?


----------



## jargey3000

AltaRed said:


> You could take a flyer on EMP.A stock if you think the Sobey family can get their act together. Remember when it seemed forever for Loblaws to do the same?


funny....I was just looking at that.....I owned a bit waaaaay back when - when it was called Sobeys!(maybe the IPO?)
For awhile they cud do no wrong.
Plus, they used to send a nice little art print out to shareholders once a year - from a piece held by the Sobey Art Foundation - nice little extra dividend! Do ANY companies still do anything like that nowadays...?? prob. not


----------



## AMABILE

thanks, alta- i'm already fully loaded 
with emp.a purchased @ $15.50.


----------



## Dilbert

damaaster said:


> Bought 450 more shares of AQN @ 11.24 yesterday.


AQN is on my radar as well.


----------



## 30seconds

Dilbert said:


> AQN is on my radar as well.


Why AQN?


----------



## Dilbert

30seconds said:


> Why AQN?


Just a gut feeling that they are undervalued compared to most everything else! Reasonable div as well...


----------



## AltaRed

Also, AQN just closed a major acquisition in the USA. Depending on the power contract it has, this would be a major cash flow generator. That said, there will be headwinds for renewables in the face of Trump's determination to take the heat off coal fired plants.....though I think utilities will merely delay the closing of coal fired plants, not build new ones. The writing is on the wall despite Donald's pontifications.

AQN should now look back to Canada to take up the opportunities that premature closing of coal fired plants may provide. Short of the coal fired dinosaurs converting to gas, new supply must start coming on in the next 5 years. I'd think AQN and Northland Power would be keen to grab such opportunities.

AQN would be a long term strategy, not a short term sprint.


----------



## Dilbert

AltaRed said:


> Also, AQN just closed a major acquisition in the USA. Depending on the power contract it has, this would be a major cash flow generator. That said, there will be headwinds for renewables in the face of Trump's determination to take the heat off coal fired plants.....though I think utilities will merely delay the closing of coal fired plants, not build new ones. The writing is on the wall despite Donald's pontifications.
> 
> AQN should now look back to Canada to take up the opportunities that premature closing of coal fired plants may provide. Short of the coal fired dinosaurs converting to gas, new supply must start coming on in the next 5 years. I'd think AQN and Northland Power would be keen to grab such opportunities.
> 
> AQN would be a long term strategy, not a short term sprint.


Agreed! I have also been into NPI for some time, it's been really performing over the last couple of years.


----------



## Steve Divi

Steve Divi said:


> Bought
> 
> TransAlta Corp 890 shares
> Shaw Communications 75 shares
> Plaza REIT 650 shares
> Brookfield Infrastructure Partners 46 shares
> Baytex Energy 200 Shares
> Dream Office REIT 116 shares
> Northview Apartment REIT 92 shares
> Artis REIT 559 shares
> 
> Nov 24th


2016-12-01	Buy	Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp	500 shares @	$11.18
2016-12-02	Buy	Crescent Point Energy Corp	300 shares @	$17.39
2016-12-02	Buy	Altagas Ltd	150 shares @	$32.38


----------



## AMABILE

BIR - birchciff @ $8.50
VII - seven generations @ $27.05
both to-day in my tfsa - $5500 all gone!!

added CPG to my existing position in my reg acct


----------



## Synergy

Picked up some more shares in TD and sold the last of my REI shares.


----------



## new dog

Looking at MAL and SXP right now.


----------



## DigginDoc

100 ENB for non reg 56.91 legacy


----------



## Tourist9394

Brought CCO at 14.60 yesterday


----------



## Eder

DigginDoc said:


> 100 ENB for non reg 56.91 legacy


You're stealing it here.


----------



## DigginDoc

Kept going down to 56.73.... Phooey! Keeps going and I'll grab another. Maybe Trump will kick it up a notch. 
Cheers
Doc


----------



## HashtagInvesting

Lot of people in our chat are trading $ACQ (Auto Canada).


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

HashtagInvesting said:


> Lot of people in our chat are trading $ACQ (Auto Canada).


Since this is a 'what are you buying thread', do you mean buying when you say trading?
I don't see the value in ACQ. Not something I'd buy or own. Where do you see upside?


----------



## Marty Gordon

I'm buying everything. I just haven't quite yet achieved that goal. Although.....I do have a decent portfolio of houses. hehehe.


----------



## Eder

Pulled the trigger on more BCE today with the cash from Rogers sale.


----------



## jargey3000

some CPG at these levels...(sub $16) ...crazy or what?


----------



## AMABILE

cardinal energy ( CJ )


----------



## DigginDoc

100 BCE 58.61
200 ENF 34.41
For tfsas
Cheers
Doc


----------



## gibor365

ALA 30.90


----------



## Eder

Can they maintain that divy Gibor?


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Can they maintain that divy Gibor?


I believe so , esp if buy WGL goes through


----------



## Benting

500 shares of BCE.


----------



## gibor365

Also added a bit BCE ... 5% yield = nice


----------



## new dog

Bought some new gold or NGD today.


----------



## Andy1974

*Doubleview capital corp dbv:tsxv*

Purchased DBV at $0.115 and it is going up. Looks like a great buy. Cheers


----------



## Kropew

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Since this is a 'what are you buying thread', do you mean buying when you say trading?
> I don't see the value in ACQ. Not something I'd buy or own. Where do you see upside?


consolidation in auto dealerships industry? improving macro economics in western canada?
I agree it's not cheap at 25$ though. I bought a few months ago at 17$, it was a steal


----------



## gibor365

on Tue added to EMA


----------



## jargey3000

...some new underwear...at walmart....


----------



## birdman

Last week so added CHE.UN, FTS, and BCE. Just tweaking my portfolio of retirement divy stocks.


----------



## new dog

You may have wanted to buy Target stock after this guy was done with it. I have never heard of someone wanting to buy a stock cheaper by blowing up a few stores.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ing-blow-target-stores-tank-company-s-n722071


----------



## OptsyEagle

new dog said:


> You may have wanted to buy Target stock after this guy was done with it. I have never heard of someone wanting to buy a stock cheaper by blowing up a few stores.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ing-blow-target-stores-tank-company-s-n722071


That certainly falls under the category as "active portfolio management". lol


----------



## gibor365

frase said:


> Last week so added CHE.UN, FTS, and BCE. Just tweaking my portfolio of retirement divy stocks.


Doing similar things, as withinh 2 years plan to transfer one SRRSP to SRRIF. 
Also, because I was heavily under-allocated my FI equities, using offered free trades, was buying ZAG, VCIT and VCSH


----------



## mrPPincer

Gibor, how did you get the free trades if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## CanuckBull

I placed an order for MAW104 in Questrade to top it up. Will probably settle on Monday. Maybe not the best price but I'm in it for the long run....Lazy style !...


----------



## gibor365

mrPPincer said:


> Gibor, how did you get the free trades if you don't mind my asking?


after got laid off, i transfered GRRSP from GWL to CIBC. so got 50 free trades for 3 months


----------



## jollybear

jargey3000 said:


> ...some new underwear...at walmart....



I haven`t been following this website in over a year.....I see someone hasn`t lost their sense of humour!


----------



## DigginDoc

Added 100 Enb @54.20 for dividends.


----------



## fstamand

Bought some CU on the dip


----------



## humble_pie

*the morning after*

around minute 38 in last night's address to congress, donald trump promised to slash FDA regulations for new & emerging medical treatment products

that ought to boost US pharma

.


----------



## AltaRed

Yes but in the same breath, he is going to lower healthcare (and drug) costs too. He ragged on drug prices for example. It's all hot air until it happens.... In the meantime, we will all hallucinate over all the green in this morning's markets.


----------



## Eder

I finally capitulated and dumped my RioCan after their CFO ran for the hills. Something wrong with the business? I put the proceeds into more Brookfield Renewable Resources.

Not very many of us posting our trades...but I guess this has become more of an American Political forum.


----------



## AltaRed

Maybe few are trading? Hasn't been anything I've seen recently worth buying given current valuations. I have my eye on a few industrials/staples but given their yields are low, they have to be attractively priced for me to bite for some certainty on price appreciation.


----------



## gibor365

> Maybe few are trading? Hasn't been anything I've seen recently worth buying given current valuations.


 Yeap, I did some buying Nov - Jan when I had free trades... last month didn't buy anything ... now I have the highest Cash % ever ... not that I was selling, it's just transferred GRRSP and 1017 new contributions got accumulated....


----------



## Eder

Ya, I understand....I wasn't talking about you guys at any rate. A lot of text jockeys here don't though, and its quite educational to see what is getting bought/sold. Cudo's to those that put their picks up for criticism though.


----------



## Stive

Agreed, I am in the midst of trying to take as much in as I can and still have miles to go with the learning curve, but I enjoy tracking purchases as well.

Just added a bit more T earlier today on the drop. Haven't bit on anything else since starting to diversify my portfolio. Just bought into ENB, FTS, T, CHR over the past few weeks as long term holds (perhaps chorus isn't, but I really like it from what I read). Hoping to get a nice base started and wait for some sort of correction until I start to buy 'riskier' holdings. Buy when everyone else is selling! haha.


----------



## Beaver101

NWH.UN with last minute 2016 RRSP contributions ... and now back to :sleeping:


----------



## VLT

I sold some smaller companies, AQN & CHR and bought some ENB. 
I also bought some BCE for the 5% dividend.


----------



## agent99

Not buying equities at current levels. Besides, only cash we have is from maturing bonds. Bond yields are unattractive, so I have bought Convertible Debentures (when and only when they are at attractive price and yield). Not many meet the criteria. Although hybrid equity/FI, they do have good yields and downside protection if markets tank.


----------



## Stive

VLT said:


> I sold some smaller companies, AQN & CHR and bought some ENB.
> I also bought some BCE for the 5% dividend.


Just curious as to why you sold both? I just recently bought some CHR and have been watching AQN for a couple weeks and really like it. Just wondering your reasons. Thanks.


----------



## VLT

Stive said:


> Just curious as to why you sold both? I just recently bought some CHR and have been watching AQN for a couple weeks and really like it. Just wondering your reasons. Thanks.


AQN's payout ratio is 147% and so I'm not confident about the future dividend. I liked CHR but chose to take my profit and invest in pipeline over airline.


----------



## zylon

*XLE-us : not buying yet, but watching closely.*

U.S. Energy Sector:

I usually prefer to use Vanguard ETFs for sector investing. VDE-us is Vanguard's ETF for energy. 
However, past total return of XLE is slightly better than VDE.

For those interested in technical analysis, here's TA for XLE using March 1 charts:
http://goldbugspray.blogspot.ca/2017/03/xle-by-bginvestor.html

XLE overview: http://www.etf.com/XLE

If I buy XLE, my stop loss will be around $69 - horizontal blue support line.









http://finviz.com/quote.ashx?t=XLE


----------



## new dog

Bought a spec junior Lithium stock today symbol ORL. It is down a lot after earnings and I figured now would be a time to own something in the Lithium space.


----------



## jargey3000

...the 'limited-time' 5-buck jr. chicken meal at McD. .....not too bad! & a FREE coffee to boot!....
( i wanted something in the junk-food space  )


----------



## gardner

I bought some NYSE:MCD in my RRSP. It's my second foray into American consumer territory after PG.

Actual bargains have been few and far between for some time.


----------



## Argonaut

A reminder that MCD has negative equity in book value. Essentially it's worthless in an accounting sense. Whether or not that's relevant with their business model (franchising, brand value, etc.) is up to the investor.


----------



## atrp2biz

^ I haven't posted much on this site as of late, but I just have to jump in here.

I have no position in MCD, but in my view, BV is one of the most useless metrics in financial analysis.

First and foremost, MCD is not a fast-food company--it's a real estate company. It owns the property and leases property to franchisees. MCD's BV is low because its real estate assets on its balance sheet are valued at cost - depreciation + CAPEX. The nice thing about this is that the franchisee typically pays for the CAPEX. Now you can see by this that the market value of its real estate is much higher than its book value over time (ie. the market value of its assets >> book value of its assets). The BV is absolutely meaningless and has no impact on MCD's ability to borrow nor does it reflect its financial condition.


----------



## gibor365

> I have no position in MCD, but in my view, BV is one of the most useless metrics in financial analysis.


 PM also has negative BV, but it was one of the best performing stock in S&P500


----------



## agent99

Been trying to buy some split pfds (DGS; PVS) but nothing gets filled. Did add to BCE & TD (in my RRIF).


----------



## atrp2biz

Bought ALA, L and BNS in the hold-forever portfolio.

ALA for some additional pipe exposure.
L because our family shops at Superstore and T&T way too much.
BNS to complete 4/5 of the big 5 bank holdings (already own TD, RY, BMO). I have a thing against CM.


----------



## Argonaut

atrp2biz said:


> ^ I haven't posted much on this site as of late, but I just have to jump in here.
> 
> I have no position in MCD, but in my view, BV is one of the most useless metrics in financial analysis.
> 
> First and foremost, MCD is not a fast-food company--it's a real estate company. It owns the property and leases property to franchisees. MCD's BV is low because its real estate assets on its balance sheet are valued at cost - depreciation + CAPEX. The nice thing about this is that the franchisee typically pays for the CAPEX. Now you can see by this that the market value of its real estate is much higher than its book value over time (ie. the market value of its assets >> book value of its assets). The BV is absolutely meaningless and has no impact on MCD's ability to borrow nor does it reflect its financial condition.


It must be the case that McDonalds uses US GAAP which does not allow for revaluation of fixed assets. I wonder how much different their balance sheet would look like under the IFRS standard, with upward revaluations of their properties. Anyway the stock doesn't interest me regardless.


----------



## gibor365

Added a bit to KEG.UN (imho the best chain restaurant in Canada, 5.5% yield, lately rising dividends twice per year + special YE) and to PLZ.UN


----------



## gardner

Added some MFC on today's dip. Also did scheduled buy of VEA and VTI that I'd been delaying on for a month or so.


----------



## martinv

Added some BNS today. It is just shy of a 4% div.
Returning to the forum after a year away. Still smarting from my oil stocks, ECA, SDY, MCB, SVY, LRE and TPH but learning to live with it.
Some are disappearing so at least I don't have to look at them.
And the carry forward losses are welcome with CRA when the good ones get taken over eg. Prism Medical.


----------



## peterk

Put another $1,000 each into Ford, ACQ, and DOL.


----------



## redsgomarching

manulife and financials are getting HAMMERED. I picked up manulife, td, rbc before their earnings reports and got a bump, and now sitting at atleast 5-6% loss on each. will ride this out


----------



## AltaRed

There will be more of that to come throughout this year. Maybe no more Fed rate increases this year. The market rode up on all the wonderful Trump promises and few of them will actually transpire, at least not this year and not in euphoric form.


----------



## redsgomarching

AltaRed said:


> There will be more of that to come throughout this year. Maybe no more Fed rate increases this year. The market rode up on all the wonderful Trump promises and few of them will actually transpire, at least not this year and not in euphoric form.


its true, there was an analyst on bnn who was covering this i think from a question asked, but even if trump promises these things they won't come into fruition for a while and most likely he may even be out of office by then. i bought in focussing on fundamentals and market noise is causing fluctuations.

i think the fed increases is more based on specific economic data vs what the stock market does.


----------



## martinv

Added some more BNS and TD today. To both TFSA and non registered accounts.


----------



## Barrysharf

Flat for stay


----------



## gardner

Added BMO and AGU.


----------



## jargey3000

gardner said:


> Added BMO and AGU.


AGU's an interesting one gardner. Not much talk about that one around here lately. Can to share any comments/ insights?


----------



## gardner

Nothing special. AGU is a long term holding and I've been putting off adding for the past 6 months because it was looking overpriced. It's been settling to more sensible price levels in the past few weeks and it seemed reasonable to add again. I've been looking to build up a resource/materials sector in my dividend portfolio as a counterbalance to my too-heavy financials weighting and AGU fits the bill well enough.


----------



## jargey3000

thanks


----------



## dubmac

Crazy Investor said:


> What I am now buying is land in VIRTONIA VIRTUAL COUNTRY. Search through Google, find its site and get information. I think that it could be interesting middle term investment. In this moment you can buy it without big initial investment. Even if you loose, it is not big money. But I think that it could be prospective investment and if you enter now, it can increase your money in the future.


Do I get a free guinsoo knife with my initial purchase?


----------



## gardner

Added to FCR, SLF. Initiated a small position in BPF.UN

I would like to add to TRP but it feels a bit overpriced. The P/E is off the charts.


----------



## gibor365

Bought ENB


----------



## Eder

Snorfled up an extra helping of Canadian Western Bank...


----------



## 1980z28

ruf.un
car.un
csh.un


----------



## gibor365

Added more JNJ


----------



## OurBigFatWallet

gibor365 said:


> Added more JNJ


nice time to add JNJ, I noticed it was down around 3% today on news that their quarterly earnings missed estimates


----------



## gibor365

OurBigFatWallet said:


> nice time to add JNJ, I noticed it was down around 3% today on news that their quarterly earnings missed estimates


Actually _Johnson & Johnson (NYSE:JNJ): Q1 EPS of $1.83 beats by $0.07.

Revenue of $17.77B (+1.7% Y/Y) misses by $240M._

Next wek they will increase dividends


----------



## zylon

*Enterprise Products Partn LP (EPD - nyse) energy / pipelines*

Bought EPD

website: http://www.enterpriseproducts.com/

motley fool: 5 Things You Didn't Know About Enterprise Products Partners L.P.

*Morningstar:* fair value $29.50 usd
Bulls say: "As the largest player in NGL market, Enterprise is most leveraged to forthcoming petrochemical demand pull of NGLs into Gulf Coast."
Bears say: "Enterprise is so large that growth is becoming challenged and there are not enough outlets to sustain distribution greater than 5% growth."

dividend yield: 5.9% (ex div April 26)



http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=EPD&p=W&b=5&g=0&id=p39371619167

___________________________________
the spanking from CDN energy felt so good;
thought I'd try the southern flavour.


----------



## londoncalling

Thanks Zylon. I have added this one to my watchlist. Trump's recent comments on energy and NAFTA coupled with growing tensions on an international scale regarding nukes helps pique my interest. 

Cheers


----------



## zylon

^^^ you're welcome!

Q1 2017 EPD earnings conference call:
Tuesday May 02 10:00 a.m. eastern.
- link on their website under _'calendar of events'_.





Recent SeekingAlpha write-up:
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4063490-enterprise-products-partners-talk-catalysts


----------



## gibor365

> Enterprise Products Partn LP (EPD - nyse) dividend yield: 5.9%


AFAIK, you wii be paying huge dividend withholding taxon any US LP


----------



## zylon

^^^^ deduction under section 20(12)

will let you know in twelve months if it qualifies.


----------



## Steve Divi

Adding lots of ENB.


Hope to build a 1000 share position one day...


----------



## james4beach

Steve Divi said:


> Adding lots of ENB.


By the way, after the recent acquisition and huge jump in market cap, ENB's weight in the TSX indices has gone up.

ENB is now #3 weight in both the TSX Composite and TSX 60 index (5.8% weight)

So anyone who holds the index has lots of ENB. You might want to consider that before you build an additional separate position in ENB, if you already hold the index or any mutual fund with Canadian equity exposure.


----------



## Steve Divi

james4beach said:


> By the way, after the recent acquisition and huge jump in market cap, ENB's weight in the TSX indices has gone up.
> 
> ENB is now #3 weight in both the TSX Composite and TSX 60 index (5.8% weight)
> 
> So anyone who holds the index has lots of ENB. You might want to consider that before you build an additional separate position in ENB, if you already hold the index or any mutual fund with Canadian equity exposure.


I'm not much of an ETF fan. I have a little ZLB but that's about it.


----------



## DigginDoc

200 WJA @22.00 just for fun.


----------



## agent99

Sails for my boat. More of a challenge than buying stocks!


----------



## Eder

Oh a topic I'm interested in...


----------



## 1980z28

ruf.un
car.un
csh.un
exe
sia


----------



## My Own Advisor

TD, CAR.UN as they both go lower...


----------



## 1980z28

Car.un is my largest holding
I buy on a regular basics
I dont know that rent controls will do anything to the share price


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Bought XIU and CPG yesterday


----------



## Beaver101

^ Eye on Bos


----------



## gibor365

Added ENF yesterday at 3.59pm , IMHO, ENF below $33 is a gift


----------



## Kher-Spade

Is anyone considering AIM after Air Canada has said they will dump them in 2020?


----------



## Eder

I gobbled up more IPL...I love these guys.


----------



## agent99

With equities at historic highs and fixed income yields so low, it is hard to know what to buy. I decided to add $10k each to two split preferreds yielding in 5% range. PIC.PR.A and DGS.PR.A.


----------



## gibor365

agent99 said:


> With equities at historic highs and fixed income yields so low, it is hard to know what to buy. I decided to add $10k each to two split preferreds yielding in 5% range. PIC.PR.A and DGS.PR.A.


Agree , but why to DFN.PR.A,imho this one the most stable


----------



## agent99

gibor365 said:


> Agree , but why to DFN.PR.A,imho this one the most stable


Not sure what you mean by stable. The dividends paid out are stable in both cases.


----------



## gibor365

agent99 said:


> Not sure what you mean by stable. The dividends paid out are stable in both cases.


I meant DFN.PR.A is much more liquid (esp comparing to PIC.PR.A - extremely light volume) and have much higher NAV.
Comparing to PIC it's also much more diversified, PIC has just 5 banks


----------



## dubmac

started a position in ENB with 100 shares yesterday.


----------



## 1980z28

csh.un
exe
sia


----------



## 1980z28

car.un


----------



## AltaRed

No idea what your purchase criteria is, but all of those, especially CAR.UN and CSH.UN, seem incredibly expensive right now.


----------



## blin10

more hydro one


----------



## 1980z28

AltaRed said:


> No idea what your purchase criteria is, but all of those, especially CAR.UN and CSH.UN, seem incredibly expensive right now.



I am just adding to what i hold,,i think they will continue move higher 

Still spending money from house sale,still have 75% sitting in cash,hoping to be fully invested by end of year

I do not own any banks or oil

I am also thinking that exe or sia gets taken over,,,lots of seniors have to go somewhere


----------



## TheInvestingSystem

My favorite stocks right now are IBKR and FB.


----------



## dotnet_nerd

Anyone buying today? I picked up 300 XFN @ 34.40


----------



## gibor365

dotnet_nerd said:


> Anyone buying today? I picked up 300 XFN @ 34.40


I'm ,TD, SLF, ENB


----------



## dotnet_nerd

gibor365 said:


> I'm ,TD, SLF, ENB


Jealous. I missed ENB by 3 cents. My $52.50 limit buy didn't fill


----------



## gibor365

dotnet_nerd said:


> Jealous. I missed ENB by 3 cents. My $52.50 limit buy didn't fill


imho, it will be a lot of opportunities upcomings days, all this turmoil because Trunp toldto Lavrov about some sensative info. All specualtions, but in one source I've read that trump gave some indo about ISIS planning explosions with laptops on plains, in other- he gave info about some of the Mossad agents ... in any case it's all noise.... inany case asa dividend investor, I don't think it gonna affect dividends on companies mentioned


----------



## scorpion_ca

200 VCN @ $31.00


----------



## birdman

ENB at $52.14


----------



## 1980z28

car.un
fts
ema
exe
sia
ruf.un


----------



## gibor365

added BMO and ALA


----------



## Mukhang pera

SFA


----------



## AMABILE

I've already got CM and RY- was so tempted to buy BMO to-day
I'm going to wait to see how much lower than $92.00 before I buy.


----------



## AMABILE

finally bought BMO to-day @ $91.05


----------



## jargey3000

Mukhang pera said:


> SFA


...hahaha...FLOL....Does that mean what I _think_ it means...?


----------



## 1980z28

na to start back into banks


----------



## My Own Advisor

Considering more REITs (CAR.UN) and maybe GWO. DRIPping most REITs as it is though.


----------



## new dog

Bought some Aimia at $2.60 today on a spec buy.


----------



## marina628

I bought 10 shares of Amazon today ,yes it is expensive but I thought it was expensive when i paid $650usd for it too .


----------



## Eder

Am I the only guy to buy Kinder Morgan Canada today?


----------



## gibor365

Eder said:


> Am I the only guy to buy Kinder Morgan Canada today?


I hold Kinder Morgan Amerika, enough for me


----------



## mars

Eder said:


> Am I the only guy to buy Kinder Morgan Canada today?


I was looking at it when it dropped below $16 but held off, ended up buying a few shares of CZO instead, its also a spec buy


----------



## 1980z28

second bank

TD


----------



## amack081

My Own Advisor said:


> Considering more REITs (CAR.UN) and maybe GWO. DRIPping most REITs as it is though.


I went the other way and went with PowerCorp (i.e GWL)

Looking into ABX over the next few weeks.


----------



## zylon

^^ this one?

http://www.k-plus-s.com/en/geschaeft/










http://www.4-traders.com/K-S-8586280/?type_recherche=rapide&mots=sdf


----------



## 1980z28

CM
BMO
NA


----------



## Pluto

Been accumulating sjr.b (shaw communications). They bought a cell company which is a good move since flogging land lines to cable subscribers seems to be too much effort for little payoff. ( who the heck needs a landline?) Reportedly they will be upgrading Freedom mobile to the latest and greatest and thereby be ahead of all other cell providers in Canada by end of 2017.


----------



## DigginDoc

Added to Enb [email protected] 50.37


----------



## james4beach

Bought 800 MNT today


----------



## 1980z28

enb 1000 shares


----------



## gardner

1980z28 said:


> enb


Likewise. Added a bit to my existing position.

I am now overweight, IMO, in ENB and FTS relative to my other utilities -- EMA and CU -- but those are looking overpriced.


----------



## 1980z28

Dividend will be nice for enb

ema i own a lot looks like the line from muskrat falls is doing well


----------



## gardner

Added to RCI.B. It still feels overpriced, but the schedule says to buy and there's a bit of a dip from Monday.


----------



## 1980z28

bce 1000 shares
exe 1000 shares


----------



## 1980z28

ruf.un 1000 shares
sia 1000 shares


----------



## jargey3000

...some WEED B GON @ $6.97......damn lawn! why'd they take KILLEX off the market?


----------



## gardner

I initiated a position in IPL.


----------



## doctrine

Added CM
Added IPL


----------



## m3s

jargey3000 said:


> ...some WEED B GON @ $6.97......damn lawn! why'd they take KILLEX off the market?


I know in Quebec all you can buy is stuff that either temporarily stuns the weed leaves above ground, or the stuff that kills everything including your lawn (locked up like the hunting rifles and knifes no less)

In the US you can buy the good stuff in concenrate for a few USD (few more in CAD) I was going to bring a stockpile home until I read that I'd get thrown in jail by the CBSA. So I contracted a weed sprayer..


----------



## jargey3000

i believe you can still buy killex in Alberta?


----------



## zylon

^^^^^


----------



## doctrine

That stuff works great. Available in BC too.


----------



## Mechanic

I just bought some of that Killex concentrate here in BC no problem. They do have it locked up though and only some stores carry it. Used it for years back in AB. The new stuff doesn't seem as potent though, time will tell


----------



## Iczimek

I'd like to buy OTTV, but have problems with Interactive Brokers :/


----------



## Iczimek

Now TEVA looks promising. And ofc TD! With their nice DY and low PE.


----------



## birdman

Bought 1000 Chemtrade for their divy. Sold it a few mos ago at 18.35 and repurchased it today at 17.35.


----------



## gardner

I got a partial allocation on the H debentures. They look to have sold in just a few minutes.


----------



## 1980z28

ruf for 1000 shares
ala for 1000 shares


----------



## Dilbert

Picked up some H as it went on sale for a few hours the other day.


----------



## james4beach

I will soon buy more IAU (trades in US) to add to my gold exposure.


----------



## humble_pie

frase said:


> Bought 1000 Chemtrade for their divy. Sold it a few mos ago at 18.35 and repurchased it today at 17.35.



nice move!


----------



## Pluto

Bought TECK.b

For buy and hold I'm a bank utility telecom guy for dividends. But occasionally I buy cyclical resource stocks as a trade. They can offer great opportunities to make some cap gains. Looks like TECK is at that point now. Here's to hoping.


----------



## james4beach

This morning I bought more RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS


----------



## john.cray

james4beach said:


> This morning I bought more RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS



Nice 5-pack. I am curious if this is your entire Canadian stocks exposure ? I am building my own basket and wonder if 5 is enough or I need more stocks.

Have you been thinking about buying another "equivalent" stock in a particular moment in case the alternative is underpriced at that moment. For example if you normally hold FTS but right now you see that EMA is trading at a better value?


----------



## gibor365

james4beach said:


> This morning I bought more RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS


WOw james! you started to buy equities that pay dividends


----------



## james4beach

gibor365 said:


> WOw james! you started to buy equities that pay dividends


I've owned most of these since last year... the only new one is ENB, which replaced SU.



john.cray said:


> Nice 5-pack. I am curious if this is your entire Canadian stocks exposure ? I am building my own basket and wonder if 5 is enough or I need more stocks.


Thanks! My total Canadian exposure is divided into these two portfolios, and there are more than 5 stocks in total:

90% is my 5-pack for equal sector weight XIU-like exposure (largest stocks in Canada)
10% is a higher risk/reward small cap, low-div portfolio which I track in this thread



> Have you been thinking about buying another "equivalent" stock in a particular moment in case the alternative is underpriced at that moment. For example if you normally hold FTS but right now you see that EMA is trading at a better value?


I haven't done anything like that.


----------



## CrazyEights

james4beach said:


> I've owned most of these since last year... the only new one is ENB, which replaced SU.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! My total Canadian exposure is divided into these two portfolios, and there are more than 5 stocks in total:
> 
> 90% is my 5-pack for equal sector weight XIU-like exposure (largest stocks in Canada)
> 10% is a higher risk/reward small cap, low-div portfolio which I track in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done anything like that.


Hey J4B, does this mean you lowered/removed your ETF exposure, and moving to this strategy exclusively?


----------



## Dealford

*Broker*



Iczimek said:


> I'd like to buy OTTV, but have problems with Interactive Brokers :/


I'm with Questrade.


----------



## james4beach

CrazyEights said:


> Hey J4B, does this mean you lowered/removed your ETF exposure, and moving to this strategy exclusively?


Yes that's right, for Canadian stock exposure, I no longer use ETFs. The main reason is that US tax laws make this impossible for me as a dual resident. I still hold some ETFs in my RRSP (MNT and CEF.A for precious metals) but I've gotten rid of all my XIU and other stock ETFs.

My hope is that my 5-pack and low-div portfolios together (which is my entire Canadian exposure) will do at least as well as XIU.


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares td at pull back around 1 pm today


----------



## jollybear

james4beach said:


> This morning I bought more RY, ENB, CNR, BCE, FTS


@J4B.....I`m curious why you bought interest rate sensitive utilities before FOMC statement release. Census was tilted to more of a hawkish tone, didn`t play out that way but there was potential to more downside in these areas. Not criticizing, just want your thoughts as someone who pays very close attention to their investments


----------



## Eder

Cream of the crop....but you need to wait till Santa comes.Will be a very merry Christmas holding those 5.


----------



## james4beach

jollybear said:


> @J4B.....I`m curious why you bought interest rate sensitive utilities before FOMC statement release. Census was tilted to more of a hawkish tone


I don't worry about FOMC releases in my purchase decisions. There are a million factors that can influence a stock on any given day. Whenever I decide to deploy new money, I buy the 5 stocks on the same day.



Eder said:


> Cream of the crop....but you need to wait till Santa comes.Will be a very merry Christmas holding those 5.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jargey3000

Eder said:


> Cream of the crop....but you need to wait till Santa comes.Will be a very merry Christmas holding those 5.


JFTR....here are closing prices of 'the crop' today (JL 28). Will re-visit & update approx. Dec. 28th...Ho!Ho!ho!
RY -92.77
ENB-51.13
CNR-98.41
BCE-58.41
FTS-45.07


----------



## Eder

Better to make it about Jan 10th or so...


----------



## jollybear

jargey3000 said:


> JFTR....here are closing prices of 'the crop' today (JL 28). Will re-visit & update approx. Dec. 28th...Ho!Ho!ho!
> RY -92.77
> ENB-51.13
> CNR-98.41
> BCE-58.41
> FTS-45.07


Just for fun I set a reminder to review these on Jan.10 as well. Good luck all!


----------



## jargey3000

Eder said:


> Better to make it about Jan 10th or so...


K!


----------



## Iczimek

Take a look at KIM and BRX. My technique showed buy signal. And BRX will post results on Monday. We have chance for nice increase.


----------



## jargey3000

never hoid of either.... but , WTF...I buy a few '000 shares of each first thing monday


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares,,, hr.un


----------



## martou30d

any thoughts on CNR? great Q2 earning numbers, but seems all railroad canadian-US went down, probably due to move of funds to other asset classes.

currently own 100 shares, looking to dollar cost average to bring my overall purchased price down. Hope it will visit under 100$ mark again before a rally.

Any of you own CNR? thanks


----------



## Eder

Today I added my 5th bank...TD . I don't think it's a screaming buy but it has been put into my "never sell" bucket.


----------



## Benting

Eder said:


> Today I added my 5th bank...TD . I don't think it's a screaming buy but it has been put into my "never sell" bucket.


You are absolutely right. It is a keeper. I bought 300 shares @ $26/shares at 1996 (added a lot more since). Now it is 1200 shares. Disregard the huge capital gain, those shares are giving me almost 37%/share dividend each year !


----------



## thepitchedlinkagain

Bought some HWO yesterday at 3.55


----------



## DigginDoc

200 of Telus @44.81 to build the core a bit.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## like_to_retire

Added to my consumer discretionary sector with more Cineplex (CGX:TSX). 

It's near my cost base and at a price that pays 4% dividend. It took a terrible hit after releasing its latest quarterly report. It's lost about 20% since that report, but it seems to be settling down. Sometimes these things get overdone on one bad report. Even though Cineplex has been diversifying into other forms of media and gaming, they still get the majority of their revenue from attendance at movies, and then the add on food services/gaming that's derived from the attendance. So if the attendance is down, they suffer all round. The slate of movies this year has been poor, so their attendance suffered. Their ongoing diversification strategy has also hit them hard. They have been trying to move beyond film and its related revenues by getting into gaming, leisure businesses and other media, but there's always a cost to those acquisitions. They've also spent a lot on premium seating and upgrading many of their theaters.

Anyway, I've always thought it a well run company and have owned it for quite a while. Some may say it's a dying business, but film, and going to a movie, is something I think will remain regardless of how home entertainment changes. People have to have somewhere to go, and movies seems to still be quite popular. Cineplex has a bit of a monopoly on Cinema in Canada, and they keep increasing the dividend year after year, so instead of selling after one bad report, I've added.

View attachment 16010


ltr


----------



## gardner

Added some CM


----------



## VLT

I've bought more Chorus Aviation. CHR 
Nice little earner. Their contract with Air Canada extends to 2025.


----------



## Koogie

KAVABANGA said:


> Apple - bullish trend
> We could have an extension in wave 3 targeting 178$ area.
> On chart.


Could you explain that in small words to someone who only speaks English ? 

And no, I don't click on bare links without explanation either so that isn't helpful.


----------



## amack081

like_to_retire said:


> Added to my consumer discretionary sector with more Cineplex (CGX:TSX).
> 
> It's near my cost base and at a price that pays 4% dividend. It took a terrible hit after releasing its latest quarterly report. It's lost about 20% since that report, but it seems to be settling down. Sometimes these things get overdone on one bad report. Even though Cineplex has been diversifying into other forms of media and gaming, they still get the majority of their revenue from attendance at movies, and then the add on food services/gaming that's derived from the attendance. So if the attendance is down, they suffer all round. The slate of movies this year has been poor, so their attendance suffered. Their ongoing diversification strategy has also hit them hard. They have been trying to move beyond film and its related revenues by getting into gaming, leisure businesses and other media, but there's always a cost to those acquisitions. They've also spent a lot on premium seating and upgrading many of their theaters.
> 
> Anyway, I've always thought it a well run company and have owned it for quite a while. Some may say it's a dying business, but film, and going to a movie, is something I think will remain regardless of how home entertainment changes. People have to have somewhere to go, and movies seems to still be quite popular. Cineplex has a bit of a monopoly on Cinema in Canada, and they keep increasing the dividend year after year, so instead of selling after one bad report, I've added.
> 
> View attachment 16010
> 
> 
> ltr


My sentiment exactly. I got in right after the most recent dip. I went to the movies last Friday (admittedly I go maybe 3-5 times a year) and I chatted with one of the managers on site. She was explaining that the average couple who attend movies spend $45 per film (~$25/ticket, $20 in food) but what I found interesting is that they are targeting individual millennials (to which I fall into) as they tend to spend about $30 per film. With the introduction of the golfing they expect that the average millennial will spend $40 per film. I'm curious to see there strategy implemented in a few years. Its a long term hold for me as well.


----------



## londoncalling

amack081 said:


> My sentiment exactly. I got in right after the most recent dip. I went to the movies last Friday (admittedly I go maybe 3-5 times a year) and I chatted with one of the managers on site. She was explaining that the average couple who attend movies spend $45 per film (~$25/ticket, $20 in food) but what I found interesting is that they are targeting individual millennials (to which I fall into) as they tend to spend about $30 per film. With the introduction of the golfing they expect that the average millennial will spend $40 per film. I'm curious to see there strategy implemented in a few years. Its a long term hold for me as well.


Interesting field data. Have looked at Cineplex since 2009 never bit due to the fear of streaming, piracy, home theatre mantra. I see maybe 2 or 3 movies a year and most of friends see that or less. However, I hear of others that go weekly or monthly. Definitely back on my radar. I like the model. I thin as bricks and mortar falls apart theatres will find better properties for cheaper prices which will add to the bottom line. 

Cheers


----------



## scorpion_ca

Purchased some VUN at $42.50 today.


----------



## jargey3000

londoncalling said:


> Interesting field data. Have looked at Cineplex since 2009 never bit due to the fear of streaming, piracy, home theatre mantra. I see maybe 2 or 3 movies a year and most of friends see that or less. However, I hear of others that go weekly or monthly. Definitely back on my radar. I like the model. I thin as bricks and mortar falls apart theatres will find better properties for cheaper prices which will add to the bottom line.
> 
> Cheers


...i like their runway though....


----------



## gardner

Added to SLF, but I might have pulled the trigger too soon -- it's still moving lower.


----------



## Benting

Banks seems to be going nowhere but down lately. Do not see any upside in near future. Anyway, add more RY with my 50% cash reserve just before the quarterly report and hope ????????:friendly_wink: 
Will add more TD or RY with rest of the 50% plus dividend from RY on this Thursday, before the TD quarterly report.


----------



## rl1983

londoncalling said:


> Interesting field data. Have looked at Cineplex since 2009 never bit due to the fear of streaming, piracy, home theatre mantra. I see maybe 2 or 3 movies a year and most of friends see that or less. However, I hear of others that go weekly or monthly. Definitely back on my radar. I like the model. I thin as bricks and mortar falls apart theatres will find better properties for cheaper prices which will add to the bottom line.
> 
> Cheers


I don't work for CPX but I am involved in the industry. Besides summer blockbusters, the majority of cinema goers are elderly people. Revenues appear to be up due to rising ticket prices, but the seat counts are down thanks to these reclining chairs. 
The guy who started Netflix is hell bent on killing the exhibition industry, he is now trying to start a $10 movie pass for unlimited movies.

Cineplex is changing their business model to include arcades ( thought those died in the 90s?? ) because the numbers are down.


Not to mention their business practices which at times are very shady. Will not find this in my portfolio ever.


----------



## peterk

Just added to GM, Exxon, CNR, and took a gamble with a little bit of Under Armour.


----------



## like_to_retire

rl1983 said:


> I don't work for CPX but I am involved in the industry. Besides summer blockbusters, the majority of cinema goers are elderly people. Revenues appear to be up due to rising ticket prices, but the seat counts are down thanks to these reclining chairs.


Oh man, I love those reclining chair cinemas. I find it difficult to go to a theater if it doesn't have them. Cineplex seems to have figured this out since they are renovating quite a few theaters to change the seating to this type. I am certainly willing to pay more for the better seats.

Whenever I go to the cinema, I observe that the majority of people seem young to me. The majority sure aren't elderly as you've indicated? If look at any number of studies on the age demographic of movie goers, it backs up what I observe in that the people are young.

If I look at 2016 Theatrical Market Statistics, I see the graph below:

View attachment 16041


According to the graph, the majority of movie goers are 25-39 years old. I care not whether they're going to a blockbuster or not. I would think it best to look at overall movie going statistics.

If I look at Canadian Movie-Going Statistics, I see the graph below:

View attachment 16049


Interesting that in Canada, the age group that frequent movies seems even younger.



rl1983 said:


> Not to mention their business practices which at times are very shady. Will not find this in my portfolio ever.


Yeah, I have no knowledge of Cineplex management other than what I read. I'm not involved in the industry, so I have to rely on reports. They always say the management is doing quite a professional job. Who knows.

Either way, I like the dividend.

ltr


----------



## treva84

rl1983 said:


> Not to mention their business practices which at times are very shady. Will not find this in my portfolio ever.


Can you provide an example?


----------



## humble_pie

like_to_retire said:


> Whenever I go to the cinema, I observe that the majority of people seem young to me. The majority sure aren't elderly as you've indicated? If look at any number of studies on the age demographic of movie goers, it backs up what I observe in that the people are young.
> 
> If I look at 2016 Theatrical Market Statistics, I see the graph below:
> 
> View attachment 16041
> 
> 
> According to the graph, the majority of movie goers are 25-39 years old. I care not whether they're going to a blockbuster or not. I would think it best to look at overall movie going statistics.
> 
> If I look at Canadian Movie-Going Statistics, I see the graph below:
> 
> View attachment 16049
> 
> 
> Interesting that in Canada, the age group that frequent movies seems even younger.




the above is an interesting small study. It looks like you did this yourself, ltr. Good for you.

if the stats are true then movie theatres might be a contrarian pick. Certainly the stats are contra the herd. If you hadn't posted, i would have gone with the previous poster who said that moviegoers these days are elderly. 

hmmmn an area worth looking into. Is TIFF attendance sufffering? are movie festivals in general declining? why are young people going to the movies, of all places, when they have a million other venues one would think would be more fun?


----------



## like_to_retire

humble_pie said:


> the above is an interesting small study. It looks like you did this yourself, ltr. Good for you.
> 
> if the stats are true then movie theatres might be a contrarian pick. Certainly the stats are contra the herd. If you hadn't posted, i would have gone with the previous poster who said that moviegoers these days are elderly.
> 
> hmmmn an area worth looking into. Is TIFF attendance suffering? are movie festivals in general declining? why are young people going to the movies, of all places, when they have a million other venues one would think would be more fun?


Humble_Pie, I'm not sure what those _million other venues_ you reference actually are? If someone wants to go out on a date, they can go to dinner, or a movie, or a bar I suppose. Movies are still a decent place to go.

I've read that TIFF attendance is down this year by 2800 people to 381,185 attendees from 383,970 last year. Less than 3/4 % drop, but they like to see it go up every year.

I don't know if TIFFs success or failure is really germane to the success of Cineplex though. To me, it's not how popular film itself is, rather how people consume it. If they go to the theater to watch it, then CGX has a better chance at success than if they watch it on TV.

Cineplex has a virtual monopoly in Canada, so if they went bankrupt, that would that mean no movie theaters in Canada. I can't see that happening. If they had a direct competitor it would be different, but they don't. They bought them all out. Whenever a business has a monopoly, it's worth a look. I do like that they are diversifying, but it's an expensive road to go down that may or may not work out in the end. You never know about a business in transition. In 5 years you may say, "Oh man, I could have had that stock for under $40 in 2017", or you might say, "Am I ever glad I didn't buy that stock". 

I remember when VCR's were going to be the end of movie theaters. It just hasn't happened, but it has put a strain on the industry for sure. People like movies and they need a place to go out.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101

like_to_retire said:


> ...
> I've read that TIFF attendance is down this year by 2800 people to 381,185 attendees from 383,970 last year. Less than 3/4 % drop, but they like to see it go up every year.


 ... I think that # is going to go up this year considering its big-stars list:



> Among them are Hollywood and global talents Jennifer Lawrence, George Clooney, Emma Stone, Angelina Jolie, Matt Damon, Idris Elba, Helen Mirren, Javier Bardem, Kate Winslet, Gael Garcia Bernal, Nicole Kidman, Benedict Cumberbatch, Octavia Spencer, Julianne Moore, Liam Neeson, Andrew Garfield, Halle Berry, Brie Larson, Jessica Chastain, *Daniel Craig*, Dame Judi Dench, Jake Gyllenhaal, Willem Dafoe, Colin Farrell, Gary Oldman, Saoirse Ronan and many, many more.
> 
> Funny folk are coming, too: Louis C.K., Jim Carrey, Kevin Hart, Sarah Silverman, Steve Carell, Eddie Izzard, Ben Stiller, Kristen Wiig and Greta Gerwig, to name just some.
> 
> Noted musicians *Drake,* Eric Clapton, Eminem, Grace Jones, Mary J. Blige and members of the Tragically Hip will also feature prominently at TIFF 2017. So will sports stars, among them basketball greats Vince Carter and Cory Joseph, both former Toronto Raptors players.
> 
> Jim Carrey, Drake and the Hip are also part of the huge TIFF contingent of Canadian talent, with other notables including Sarah Polley, Tatiana Maslany, Donald Sutherland, Rachel McAdams, Sarah Gadon, Paul Gross, Molly Parker and Ellen Page.
> 
> ...


----------



## humble_pie

ltr the questions re TIFF were self-questions, as in reminders to myself to think some about the movie sector.

the way i understand it, cmf is only a casual chat forum, so i'd always thought that use of the proto-word "hmmmn" indicates that a poster is asking himself some questions, kind of sotto voce ...

all this by way of saying thank you for your answering comments! i wasn't expecting such good insights but i've learned by now that you have appreciable things to say.

the TIFF attendance figs you mention show attendance dropping by a mere bagatelle, not enough to set a statistical trend. Also as you say, a specialty festival setting isn't analogous to crowds of people just going to the movies.





like_to_retire said:


> I'm not sure what those _million other venues_ you reference actually are? If someone wants to go out on a date, they can go to dinner, or a movie, or a bar I suppose. Movies are still a decent place to go.



do kids have a million places to go when they go out on dates/swarm in tribes? i meant the internet with its millions of possibilities. Alas, folks of any age can & do go out on dates these days but often they hang in the internet even while the date is on.

again, i think you have crafted a nifty piece of research about an industry whose prospects are intriguingly unclear. Like some art movies, no?


----------



## Benting

Benting said:


> Banks seems to be going nowhere but down lately. Do not see any upside in near future. Anyway, add more RY with my 50% cash reserve just before the quarterly report and hope ????????:friendly_wink:
> Will add more TD or RY with rest of the 50% plus dividend from RY on this Thursday, before the TD quarterly report.


Should had put all in for RY 2 days ago.
Anyway, got my RY dividend pay today. Just bought CM, instead of TD and RY as planned with rest of my cash reserve. The quarterly report of CM is pretty good with dividend raise. And the stock went down 2% ??? All because an analyst from Barclays said something ??? Now, I am officially a KISS (simple stupid or single sector, I let you pick :friendly_wink investor, 60% TD, 35% RY and 5% CM.

Here is a link to back my reason of my *KISS* portfolio
https://www.fool.ca/2017/08/24/are-bank-stocks-safe-bets-to-outperform-the-tsx/


----------



## Abii

I don't think what I'm about to ask warrants a new thread, so I'll just ask it here. Can someone please explain what this guy is saying? What does he mean when he says ETF's lose value in the long term?!


----------



## Pluto

Bought BABA, AKA Alibaba, China's Amazon. Reportedly growing at a 50% clip, fwd p/e 33. 
This is a compelling story where the odds are in favour of the investor.


----------



## gardner

Abii said:


> What does he mean


He is saying that his personal livelihood is tied to conventionally commissioned products.

His argument is based on the fact that there are some completely stupid leveraged/specialty funds that are exchange traded. But he is tarring the widely held cheap finds like VTI or XIC with the same brush. This line of reasoning might work on someone who has no idea what an ETF is.


----------



## RBull

^LOL. He did a good job of keeping a straight face while spouting that.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

^+1 Agree. He is speaking to specialty and sector etf's that you buy at your own risk. As to index etf's of the type a CCP will hold - he is full of sh^t and wrong and/or lying in his comments.
Then there is his vested interest in getting eyeballs and selling something else....
Listening to him is a waste of your time.

PS. Added 75k to VXC and 65k to VSC holdings today.


----------



## rl1983

treva84 said:


> Can you provide an example?


While I can't comment on recent shake ups, look no further to what happened to the Imperial Six in Toronto in the mid 80s. Similar stuff still takes place today.


----------



## james4beach

I bought more ENB


----------



## gibor365

james4beach said:


> I bought more ENB


ENB is my number #1 on the watch list. Want to add to existing position at 49.20-49.40 range
james, are you becoming dividend investor?!


----------



## james4beach

Abii said:


> I don't think what I'm about to ask warrants a new thread, so I'll just ask it here. Can someone please explain what this guy is saying? What does he mean when he says ETF's lose value in the long term?!


His comments only apply to exotic and leveraged ETFs, such as 2x, 3x, inverse, etc.

He is completely wrong for plain vanilla ETFs such as XIU, XIC and anything in the couch potato portfolios. There is absolutely no problem holding these long term.


----------



## jargey3000

anybody buying on today's dip?
(me? just filled up the gas tank. radio says gas supposed to go up about 14 cents/liter around here come Thursday)


----------



## gibor365

Bought XSH into TFSA


----------



## jollybear

gibor365 said:


> Bought XSH into TFSA


I am also considering XSH, wanted to see what BOC did with interest rates first (reason for starting the thread regarding odds of a rate increase) Current bond allocation is 30% of my long-term portfolio consisting of VAB, VSB, LQD in registered account.


----------



## gibor365

jollybear said:


> I am also considering XSH, wanted to see what BOC did with interest rates first (reason for starting the thread regarding odds of a rate increase) Current bond allocation is 30% of my long-term portfolio consisting of VAB, VSB, LQD in registered account.


I opened position in XSH right after BoC increased rates 2nd time, hopefully they won't increase again any time soon.
For now except XSH, I hold VSC and ZAG on CDN side, VCIT and VCSH on US. Plus HYG and PCY. Also hold Cameco individual bond


----------



## gibor365

gibor365 said:


> ENB is my number #1 on the watch list. Want to add to existing position at 49.20-49.40 range
> james, are you becoming dividend investor?!


Added this week to ENB at 49.23


----------



## londoncalling

Got an itch that needs scratching. Placed some orders for Exxon (XOM). Aegon (AEG) and Boston Pizza (BPF.UN). If they are filled it should reduce my cash to about 4% from 11%.


----------



## gardner

I initiated a position in CNR/CNI (using some $US). This is my first railroad. I picked it because it is the larger, more diversified and pays a slightly better dividend. I got in now because it is on a dip.

I bought some GWO in an effort to rebalance my insurance holdings amongst SLF, GWO and MFC. I am looking for equal weight between these.

I am now looking underweight in real-estate so I will have to go REIT shopping. The ones I have all seem to be dogs.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

I'm buying a coffee.


----------



## Beaver101

^ What kind? From SBUX, KKD, THI, MCD, SCU ... ?


----------



## Pluto

Bought more BABA. this company is very well run, growing about 30%+ . It is trading at about 5.5 x's next years earnings. Trailing p/e is 60 x's. Looks scary, but I am convinced this is the real deal. If trailing p/e next year is 30 and earnings w come in as expected, price will be 990. Current price is about 180 US. But if p/e of 60 is maintainted, price will be 1980.

Median analyist P target is about 1200. 

Looks like an easy 4 to 6 bagger by next year end.


----------



## Borat

Pluto said:


> Bought more BABA. this company is very well run, growing about 30%+ . It is trading at about 5.5 x's next years earnings. Trailing p/e is 60 x's. Looks scary, but I am convinced this is the real deal. If trailing p/e next year is 30 and earnings w come in as expected, price will be 990. Current price is about 180 US. But if p/e of 60 is maintainted, price will be 1980.
> 
> Median analyist P target is about 1200.
> 
> Looks like an easy 4 to 6 bagger by next year end.


When did you get into BABA and how many times have you added to it? I've been looking at it lately.


----------



## dubmac

Pluto said:


> Bought more BABA. this company is very well run, growing about 30%+ . It is trading at about 5.5 x's next years earnings. Trailing p/e is 60 x's. Looks scary, but I am convinced this is the real deal.
> 
> Median analyist P target is about 1200.
> 
> Looks like an easy 4 to 6 bagger by next year end.


well played Pluto.
I've been watching this one - problem is - there is rarely any price pullback. This one is doing very well. Look no further that the company President - Mike Evans. He's cdn, Goldman Sachs ex-employee (21 yrs). He has the midas touch. BABA's market cap, 460 B (US) is very close to fb. I hope to get me some.


----------



## Pluto

Borat: I bought some about a month a go. Added once since then. Actually I had yahoo some years ago and that's when I first heard about baba. I bought yahoo before the baba ipo. I was thinking of buyuing baba then, but the stock price faltered and decided to wait. Now that it has about doubled from its ipo price, and next years earnings are believed to be stellar, its time. 

dubmac: My opinion is with these ones you just have to buy them - there is no pullback because they are running on all cylinders. nary a hicup. (I recall JDSU from the late 1990's had a chart very similiar to what BABA shows. It was never cheap, and just kept going....until the end, of course. Another one from further back was Laidlaw. price chart was about a 45 degree angle for years, and never got cheap or had much of a pullback. I never bought those because they weren't cheap. I learnt my lesson, namely, they were cheap relative to next years earnings, not last years.) 

Part of the reason for such momentum, ie no deep pullbacks, is earnings seem to be fairly predictable, touch wood. Reportedly there has been 4 earning surprises and 3 were positive indicating confidence in eps expectations.

By the way, you don't ahve to buy 100 shares. If need be you can buy 30, 10 or 5 what ever you can afford.


----------



## mars

I had bought BABA just below $100, unfortunately I have been selling covered calls against them and then the stock price took off so I am going to miss out on some of the gain. However, I have been doing well with the premiums. As the date comes closer I am debating buying back the calls and selling them out at a future date. Will have to run the numbers on it to determine if it is worthwhile.


----------



## humble_pie

mars said:


> I had bought BABA just below $100, unfortunately I have been selling covered calls against them and then the stock price took off so I am going to miss out on some of the gain. However, I have been doing well with the premiums. As the date comes closer I am debating buying back the calls and selling them out at a future date. Will have to run the numbers on it to determine if it is worthwhile.



most of the time i believe it's worthwhile. Ever since you sold the calls the rollover "numbers" should have been on your screen or (better) live in your mind's eye.

falling markets are good for rolling covered calls. Gamma/theta will lower the price of the near calls faster than the far calls.


----------



## 30seconds

BCE, CNR, USD to buy some VTI next week


----------



## Borat

Bought Apple at 154.00


----------



## gibor365

Borat said:


> Bought Apple at 154.00


----------



## mars

humble_pie said:


> most of the time i believe it's worthwhile. Ever since you sold the calls the rollover "numbers" should have been on your screen or (better) live in your mind's eye.
> 
> falling markets are good for rolling covered calls. Gamma/theta will lower the price of the near calls faster than the far calls.


Thanks Humble. I bought 3 stocks specifically for writing covered calls, BABA, LULU, and FR. I just rolled LULU a couple weeks ago and it was good timing as it dropped a little shortly after I rolled. I rolled it about 2 weeks prior to the strike date and it was trading close to my strike price, when I sold it out at a future date I actually increased the strike price and was able to sell at a very good premium (greater than I bought it back at). FR I bought back recently as well as I was in about 80% of the premium so didn't see any reason to hold out for the last 20%. I'm now watching for a couple days of solid strength to sell additional calls. And BABA I'm just waiting to get closer to the strike date to make the call, but like you mention, since I am taking the time value out, longer out the money might still be a good way to go.


----------



## MrsPartridge

NWC North West Company. The stock is down because their stores got hit by Irma in the Caribbean. I'm thinking it's a good time to get in. Looks like a good solid company with a wide moat due to being the primary source of groceries in the North.


----------



## jargey3000

MrsPartridge said:


> NWC North West Company. The stock is down because their stores got hit by Irma in the Caribbean. I'm thinking it's a good time to get in. Looks like a good solid company with a wide moat due to being the primary source of groceries in the North.


..."wide moat",eh.....? didnt help with Irma, apparently.....
but never mind the moat....how's their runway look?


----------



## humble_pie

mars said:


> I rolled it [call position in LULU] about 2 weeks prior to the strike date and it was trading close to my strike price, when I sold it out at a future date I actually increased the strike price and was able to sell at a very good premium (greater than I bought it back at)




this is actually a fairly common experience. Rolling calls forward in time & rolling up an increment in strike price, as a credit spread in a rising market. Nice move!

i like that you were working 2 weeks prior to expiration. Classic option theory teaches to wait until last couple days before expiration on the grounds that all TV (theoretical value/time value) will have been squeezed out of the price.

in reality things don't work like that imho. Other than weekly markets, most pros are gone from options early during expiration week. No one is left except the one-eyed market maker & he's already increased his spreads, because he knows the only players left are desperate victims.

two weeks before means other players plus some decent choices. One may have to pursue one's spread for a day or two. Test first with a trial order that is more in your favour than it should be, the idea is to observe to see if anybody bites. Usually a counterparty will indicate willingness to "bite" by entering a limit order that is better than the market but still not at your price. 

one can then counter-offer or wait patiently to see if he will move again. Or decide to return the following day. 

everything depends on the underlying stock & the market in general of course. 

lately i have been surprised to see some of my trial orders (ie orders at prices i consider to be too favourable to myself) being instantly filled in the dark room. It's happening often enough for me to see that something is going on, my hunch is that pro traders are extra-nervous these days, are playing their hands very close to home, are willing to get into/out of trades where a year ago they might have turned up their noses.


.


----------



## Borat

gibor365 said:


> View attachment 16314




BABA keeps dropping, thinking of getting some.


----------



## jargey3000

Borat said:


> BABA keeps dropping, thinking of getting some.


ditto, b'rat...


----------



## dubmac

jargey3000 said:


> ditto, b'rat...


tritto...me too


----------



## agent99

Bought a little Ten Peak Coffee today for my wife's RRIF. Interesting little company. Owns and operates the Swiss water decaffeination (non-chemical) process (wife only drinks decaf!)
Pays a dividend and is in process of expanding production. 
http://www.tenpeakscoffee.ca/_pdfs/TPK-Q2-2017-MDA-Final.pdf


----------



## AltaRed

You caught the TPK segment on BNN Market Call yesterday? Interesting little company but highly dependent on a few big customers. Interesting though.


----------



## agent99

AltaRed said:


> You caught the TPK segment on BNN Market Call yesterday? Interesting little company but highly dependent on a few big customers. Interesting though.


That same guy (Takacsy) has been promoting TPK for ages. I owned it some time back when it was an income trust as part of a trust fund. This time, there was some cash left over in wife's RRIF after buying something more sensible, so I bought her some decaf! She insists on only drinking coffee that way


----------



## londoncalling

Roughly doubled down on National Grid (NGG:US) @63.05 which is a UK utility.


----------



## damaaster

Haven't bought anything in a couple of months - but pulled the trigger on 2 stocks yesterday & 1 today.

Picked up:
Alimentation Couche Tard,(ATD.B) Chorus Aviation(CHR)& Intertape Polymer Group(ITP).


----------



## lonewolf :)

Jan 2018 puts on TLT 100 strike .60 play on some what dramatic increase in interest rates US Treasury long term

High risk of losing 100% 

.06% of account @ risk

Hedge for GICs


----------



## Eder

Bought back into A&W after a pretty good quarter, paid about $1 / share too much.


----------



## new dog

Bought some ATZ today at $11.74 it seems like a good buy at this point. I don't generally buy stocks like this but it seems cheap at this time.


----------



## new dog

Interesting comments on BNN Oct. 6 on this stock on this subject and the guest was right on ATZ weakness. He likes GOOS but considers it to rich at this time. Since then ATZ of course it has been dropping hard and to me seems oversold at this point.

http://www.bnn.ca/video/mccreath-pressure-on-canadian-retailers-continue~1226590


----------



## Mzeus

*zig-zag*

electronic product


----------



## 1980z28

ruf.un
exe


----------



## DigginDoc

Added 100 BCE to my tfsa to get the dividends working.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## wibblydick

CRAY at $18.79 USD, 1/2 position in my LIF.


----------



## james4beach

Tempted to buy more ENB at these lows. But realistically I probably have enough TSX exposure at the moment.


----------



## milhouse

james4beach said:


> Tempted to buy more ENB at these lows. But realistically I probably have enough TSX exposure at the moment.


Same here on both points.


----------



## Eder

Wait for $37


----------



## amack081

milhouse said:


> Same here on both points.


I recently added ENB. Small position at $49/share.


----------



## gardner

I added to GWO, IPL and CNI last week, as well as a scheduled buy of VTI and VEA. I was feeling pretty reluctant about most of this as the market is looking too over priced to me. This morning the TSX is at 16,009 and I can't help being fearful.


----------



## Borat

I bought NCX, a potential gold mine on North Vancouver Island. Pure speculation. The socialists and environmentalists in power, so we'll see.


----------



## londoncalling

amack081 said:


> I recently added ENB. Small position at $49/share.


nice move. I spent most of the weekend debating placing an order on ENB. I have been accumulating cash for several months and will be needing to reduce my cash position soon. I already hold IPL but I have no issue adding another pipe to the stable.

Cheers


----------



## amack081

londoncalling said:


> nice move. I spent most of the weekend debating placing an order on ENB. I have been accumulating cash for several months and will be needing to reduce my cash position soon. I already hold IPL but I have no issue adding another pipe to the stable.
> 
> Cheers


I also hold IPL. There is nothing wrong with currently holding both. 

I think TRP is currently overpriced relative to the industry but I don't mind holding the leader and a relative minnow.


----------



## londoncalling

If the next quarterly report results in a drop in share price I will start a position. If it climbs after the news release I will look elsewhere.

Cheers


----------



## Mechanic

I bought a few shares of PKI. Have owned it before but sold it and regretted it. Pays a nice monthly div and they recently made a purchase of Chevrons gas business that should strengthen their position in the industry. Also took a position in EEM a few days ago looking for growth on that one.


----------



## nice4

Newbie...wanted some ENB but not know the reason behind as it has dropped recently. Any updates please.


----------



## Earl

I bought some ENF (enbridge income fund). Less growth potential than ENB but much higher dividend and it's safe.


----------



## Eder

nice4 said:


> Newbie...wanted some ENB but not know the reason behind as it has dropped recently. Any updates please.


Anytime is a good time to buy ENB. It is on sale atm even better!


----------



## AltaRed

May be dropping due to size of debt. Leverage is pretty high in a time of increasing bond yields, albeit a slow rise shouldn't create too much headwind.


----------



## gibor365

Wanted to buy more ENF in low 29's but missed by couple of cents(same like with FTS week or two ago).
Added a bit of CVX on 4.5% drop after earnings


----------



## 1980z28

aqn


----------



## gardner

1980z28 said:


> aqn


Did you go in on their new share offer? 13.25. I was tempted to subscribe but I have virtually several other utilities and I'd rather add to one of those than add a whole new holding.


----------



## 1980z28

gardner said:


> Did you go in on their new share offer? 13.25. I was tempted to subscribe but I have virtually several other utilities and I'd rather add to one of those than add a whole new holding.


market order for 3000 shares filled for 13.17


----------



## DigginDoc

200 EMA for core @ 48.05


----------



## 1980z28

DigginDoc said:


> 200 EMA for core @ 48.05


Nice stock,FTS is also a nice partner 
I own lots of both,,waiting for Muskrat Falls ,,hoping my rates stay at 10 cents per KW,FTS bump there price from 8 cents to 10 a couple months ago here
Collect divs along the way,picked up some aqn today also


----------



## DigginDoc

1980z28 said:


> Nice stock,FTS is also a nice partner
> I own lots of both,,waiting for Muskrat Falls ,,hoping my rates stay at 10 cents per KW,FTS bump there price from 8 cents to 10 a couple months ago here
> Collect divs along the way,picked up some aqn today also


Thank you
I’m still on the sidelines wondering and waiting but have to keep the dividends working. Had aqn a year ago for a profit but should have kept it I guess. More aqn again I think. Have a little fts already but I will be building for the legacy.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## 1980z28

DigginDoc said:


> Thank you
> I’m still on the sidelines wondering and waiting but have to keep the dividends working. Had aqn a year ago for a profit but should have kept it I guess. More aqn again I think. Have a little fts already but I will be building for the legacy.
> Cheers
> Doc


Time is everyones friend

I own lots of utility`s and real estate Reits and Telcos

All can pass interest onto users IMHO

Also own a equal amount of financials 

Nice balance for me as divs is what i need as i do not work anymore,retired in May this year at 56 with no pension just savings and no debt


----------



## DigginDoc

1980z28 said:


> Time is everyones friend
> 
> I own lots of utility`s and real estate Reits and Telcos
> 
> All can pass interest onto users IMHO
> 
> Also own a equal amount of financials
> 
> Nice balance for me as divs is what i need as i do not work anymore,retired in May this year at 56 with no pension just savings and no debt


I have been following the forum for a long time. You have done well for retirement. Unfortunately I don’t know my way around finances too well. Trying to learn. Retired at 56 also but that was 15 years ago. As for timing, I’m leaving that up to my oncologist. Traded down now so lots to think about rather than handing it all over to somebody. Story and questions to follow in correct thread. Good luck.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## 1980z28

DigginDoc said:


> I have been following the forum for a long time. You have done well for retirement. Unfortunately I don’t know my way around finances too well. Trying to learn. Retired at 56 also but that was 15 years ago. As for timing, I’m leaving that up to my oncologist. Traded down now so lots to think about rather than handing it all over to somebody. Story and questions to follow in correct thread. Good luck.
> Cheers
> Doc


Don`t worried about the next big stock

Pick large caps with divs

As the volatility is low

Growth may not be great but slow and steady wins the race


----------



## zylon

6-month supply of *Turmeric* with

boswellia
ginger
devil's claw
green tea extract
bromelain
bioperine 
Cost is less than what I spend on common rat poison. (aka coffee)


----------



## jargey3000

zylon said:


> 6-month supply of *Turmeric* with
> 
> boswellia
> ginger
> devil's claw
> green tea extract
> bromelain
> bioperine
> Cost is less than what I spend on common rat poison. (aka coffee)


HUH? whatchootalkinbout zy?


----------



## zylon

^^^^

https://www.google.ca/search?q=bene...hrome.0.0l6.7591j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## jargey3000

..yeaaaaahhh....but what's it doing on THIS thread? am I missing something here...?
(ps i been usung cayenne pepper instead of reg black pepper on/off for a while now)


----------



## zylon

jargey3000 said:


> ..yeaaaaahhh....but what's it doing on THIS thread?


This thread is _"what are you buying?"_

Remember this? What's the difference?



jargey3000 said:


> ...some WEED B GON @ $6.97......damn lawn! why'd they take KILLEX off the market?


----------



## jargey3000

...duh!!!....just "GOT IT" before i checked back in here.... 
must be slipping in my old age...:tennis::moon::strawberry:
soooo....tumeric, eh...?


----------



## zylon

Almost forgot this one:



jargey3000 said:


> ...some new underwear...at walmart....


I know, _*monkey see - monkey do*_ is no excuse for being an idiot.

I'll stop now.


----------



## jargey3000

zylon said:


> Almost forgot this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, _*monkey see - monkey do*_ is no excuse for being an idiot.
> 
> I'll stop now.


...word of warning?... do NOT buy "George" brand tighty-whiteys...... sizes are on the small size and ...shall we say...dont cover all the acreage very well!.........tend to "creep"...
stick with Hanes or good ol' stanfields.....


----------



## james4beach

Bought 500 IAU (gold bullion ETF) to get my gold allocation closer to my 25% target.

As per http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/122234-Stock-investing-with-black-swan-protection


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

Topped up yr 2021 of our 8yr strip ladder with GTAA 2/2/21, 2.24%.

Added another $100/mo to dividend income w ENB purchase at 52wk low, 5.25%. Was going to w/o Dec 12 guidance but cash has been needing a home for a while and its intended as a ~10yr hold.


----------



## Eder

I bought another 1000 ENB, I'll buy some more possibly after Dec12 if the guidance doesn't pop the price back up.


----------



## londoncalling

I initiated 1/2 a position in ENB today as well. Like Eder I may revisit after Dec 12th for the other half.


----------



## gardner

I also added a bit of ENB.


----------



## jargey3000

^^^^re above posts...ENB...^^^^^
I dont own any (yet)...ya think it's a good point to dip a toe in & start a position??


----------



## Beaver101

^ Yes! And all in.

Seriously, you can't go wrong with ENB and now may be a good time to add considering the "buy buy buy" from the 3 posters above you.


----------



## Mechanic

1000 ENB @ 46.18 to add to the div stream. I also have the income fund ENF


----------



## james4beach

Beaver101 said:


> Seriously, you can't go wrong with ENB and now may be a good time to add considering the "buy buy buy" from the 3 posters above you.


I hold ENB too, but "you can't go wrong"?

The 5.3% yield doesn't mean anything if it falls 10% to 30% in the next few years. Stocks aren't bonds -- you aren't guaranteed payment of principal.

For example if XIU has a 3% annual return going forward, and ENB has a -5% annual return going forward (both in total return form) then XIU is hands down the better investment.


----------



## 1980z28

BMO 500 just adding
RY 500 just adding

For the divs


----------



## Eder

ENB has a 12.3% annual return over the last 10 years...perhaps a more meaningful time period. (XIU was 5%...not bad,better than bonds)


----------



## Beaver101

james4beach said:


> I hold ENB too, but "you can't go wrong"?
> 
> The 5.3% yield doesn't mean anything if it falls 10% to 30% in the next few years. Stocks aren't bonds -- *you aren't guaranteed payment of principal.
> *
> For example *if XIU has a 3% annual return going forward*, and ENB has a -5% annual return going forward (both in total return form) then XIU is hands down the better investment.


 ... I'm not focusing on the yield on ENB but moreso on the business (which is like FTS or EMA) and the stock's track record. Hence, you can't go wrong. (This would apply to XIU as being hands down better also as there's no guarantee it'll have a 3% annual return either. No stock or ETF is guaranteed for that matter.) Thus, given the recent price drop, this might be an opportunity to in for some folks. I'm looking at it myself right now.

PS: I would never suggest you can't go wrong with a stock such as NINE (and god knows where in the world he got that from) that jargey said he bought ... and on a wait and see approach. Bleh.


----------



## james4beach

I agree that, as a long term holding, you can't go wrong holding ENB. But I wouldn't rule out several years of painful returns ahead.

As for jargey, I can't understand why he makes posts that sound conservative (looking for bonds) but at the same time, takes these random gambles. It makes sense if he has a huge amount of capital mostly sitting in fixed income, and then has a pile of money set aside for gambling.

But I really hope he has a solid asset allocation strategy and limits the gambling to a small $


----------



## jargey3000

james4beach said:


> I agree that, as a long term holding, you can't go wrong holding ENB. But I wouldn't rule out several years of painful returns ahead.
> 
> As for jargey, I can't understand why he makes posts that sound conservative (looking for bonds) but at the same time, takes these random gambles. It makes sense if he has a huge amount of capital mostly sitting in fixed income, and then has a pile of money set aside for gambling.
> 
> But I really hope he has a solid asset allocation strategy and limits the gambling to a small $


thanks james/beav...the NINE buy was with a little extra TFSA "play money". I dumped my WEED shares way to early ($14.75!), then this NINE thing popped up & I decided to take a gamble on it...


----------



## Spidey

Bought some ENB today @$46.33. 5.2% dividend seems pretty good. Going by TD reports, ENB's debt to capital is pretty consistent with the industry average. A large part of their business should be reasonably stable - I anticipate them supplying natural gas to my house for the next couple of decades at least. Beta is 0.62. The dividend payout ratio appears stretched and this is a bit of a concern but it is under the industry average. For me it boils down to there not appearing to be any "slam dunks" out there (even the indexes look toppy) and recently most of our savings have been going into cash. However, it came down to the decision of how much I wanted to sitting in cash and losing money after inflation or to start to deploying some into what appears to be reasonably reliable dividend payer. I'm more comfortable investing during severe market downturns than in this type of market - It's a very tough market for decision making.


----------



## Mechanic

PKI. Have owned this for a while so added some for a decent price. Gas retailers gouge us, so may as well have a piece and get some gas paid for. This one pays 4.5% monthly


----------



## 1980z28

1000 shares HR.UN


----------



## Koogie

400 of ENB @ 44.15 in DW RRSP. Might flesh it out to a 1000 depending on what happens in mid December and based on my comfort with their debt levels and forward guidance.

I recently exited a large position in VCN. I have been giving some thought to a 5/10/20 pack portfolio for our CDN holdings. We have decently large legacy holdings in financials, non bank financials, utilities and consumer retail. It wouldn't be hard to fill out a "X" pack portfolio.


----------



## damaaster

Decided to have some fun today and try a couple marijuana penny stocks (fully knowing its 100% gamble).

Bought 5000 shares of LG - LGC Cap Ltd
Bought 4000 Shares of NAC - National Access cannabis Corp

I had sold $1500 worth of caledonia mining (as I wasn't sure what the situation in Zimbabwe would do to the stock price) so instead of sitting on cash and riding it out i figured i'd take a gamble


----------



## mars

It was about a month ago but I picked up some shares of RHT @ $0.44. Small investment as it looked like it has an interesting concept and is at the point of really starting to monetize. Now the problem is trying to decide whether to keep it, ride it out, or sell enough to get money back and ride the rest for potential bigger gains. Not a lot of money involved so I am leaning to just let it ride, I think 2018 could be a break out year for them based on the information they are sharing.


----------



## 1980z28

500 shares FTS


----------



## Woodson

$OBE $OBE.CA - Obsidian Energy - Oil and Gas company very undervalued - rally good investment now that WTI is going up and up!


----------



## Koogie

1980z28 said:


> 500 shares FTS


I think you are just adding to an existing position, yes ? Currently FTS is at to high a level for me to consider buying it.


----------



## 1980z28

Koogie said:


> I think you are just adding to an existing position, yes ? Currently FTS is at to high a level for me to consider buying it.


Correct i own FTS,EMA,AQN,,,for dividend 

I just keep adding ,,,,everything is at highs now,will most likely keep rising IMHO,will hold for a long time as these holding and others provide my income


----------



## 1980z28

Picked up 1000 shares of SLF at close


----------



## spdr1812

Mechanic said:


> PKI. Have owned this for a while so added some for a decent price. Gas retailers gouge us, so may as well have a piece and get some gas paid for. This one pays 4.5% monthly


Thanks for this , haven't looked at this stock in the past , but definitely watching now , cheers .


----------



## AltaRed

Be careful. PKI has taken on a huge amount of debt for their recent acquisitions and EPS is suffering. Can they digest the acquisitions and pay down debt? Do they have enough free cash flow to make a significant dent in debt? Is dividend growth on hold for many quarters to come? IOW, dividend yield doesn't mean much on its own.

http://www.parkland.ca/files/1515/0966/4830/MDA_Q3_2017_final.pdf


----------



## spdr1812

Won't be jumping into this one by any means , i think your right , more than a few quarters ahead of movement sideways or lower possibly . Just started digging in , not a fan of any retail so will be on the radar but no orders set anytime soon ..


----------



## 1980z28

450 shares BNS on pull back


----------



## Benting

1980z28 said:


> 450 shares BNS on pull back


Like banks huh ? Same here 

Just got pay from RY. Put all in plus cash from dividend of TD a month ago for TD. Betting it will have a good report and dividend raise.




My *KISS* portfolio: 60% TD, 40% RY.


----------



## jargey3000

1980z28 said:


> 450 shares BNS on pull back


wow -$50,000 trade yesterday, $36,000 today..... you're in the big leagues camaro-man!!!


----------



## 1980z28

jargey3000 said:


> wow -$50,000 trade yesterday, $36,000 today..... you're in the big leagues camaro-man!!!



All my buys are for income ,no pension,no big leagues just about 92% equities , not to much cash left (8% ) for trading accounts this year


----------



## gardner

I added to BNS this morning as well. Used $US @ 1.2855 to burn down some US cash that I need to get off the books. Now to calculate the currency loss/gain...


----------



## 1980z28

nice

also picked up a small amount of
AQN and RUF.UN yesterday

Maybe some enb today on pull back


----------



## 1980z28

nice

also picked up a small amount of
AQN and RUF.UN yesterday

Maybe some enb today on pull back


----------



## Mortgage u/w

anybody buying ACB ?


----------



## Benting

Benting said:


> Like banks huh ? Same here
> 
> Just got pay from RY. Put all in plus cash from dividend of TD a month ago for TD. Betting it will have a good report and dividend raise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My *KISS* portfolio: 60% TD, 40% RY.



OUCH !!!!! Wrong on both counts. Lost a few $$$ in one day.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion

^ You haven't 'lost' anything unless you sell - don't.
TD is not going anywhere, today's dip is a mere blip (or a buying opportunity if you were early to the market).


----------



## Mechanic

Mortgage u/w said:


> anybody buying ACB ?


I bought some this morning, was running a little behind so paid a bit more @ 7.28 but I see lots of buying this morning


----------



## Mechanic

Bought some NAC.V as well.....more fun portion


----------



## DigginDoc

Picked up another 100 TD yesterday @ 73.77. Still edging down now I guess.
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## scorpion_ca

ZPR @ $11.75.


----------



## gardner

scorpion_ca said:


> ZPR @ $11.75.


Are you thinking the price will recover, or just looking for the dividend? I've been holding ZPR for a while and I think if it recovers much above my $13 buy price I would likely get rid of it. I originally thought it should be non-volatile, but wound up being way more sensitive to rates than I bargained on.


----------



## scorpion_ca

gardner said:


> Are you thinking the price will recover, or just looking for the dividend? I've been holding ZPR for a while and I think if it recovers much above my $13 buy price I would likely get rid of it. I originally thought it should be non-volatile, but wound up being way more sensitive to rates than I bargained on.


I don't think price will recover. It may go down in future as the GDP for 2018 and 2019 is lower than this year. The reason I purchased is that it's better than HISA rates. I am a long term investor and I don't have any plan to sell it for at least next 20 years. I set up DRIP and happy that I am getting more shares for less $$.


----------



## Koogie

scorpion_ca said:


> I don't think price will recover. It may go down in future as the GDP for 2018 and 2019 is lower than this year. The reason I purchased is that it's better than HISA rates. I am a long term investor and I don't have any plan to sell it for at least next 20 years. I set up DRIP and happy that I am getting more shares for less $$.


Any reason you chose ZPR over CPD or did CPD not enter your process ?


----------



## scorpion_ca

Koogie said:


> Any reason you chose ZPR over CPD or did CPD not enter your process ?


ZPR contains rate reset preferred shares whereas CPD does not. I had around 1,400 ZPR and just added another 515 with it.....no plan to purchase CPD.


----------



## gardner

leeder said:


> I lobby that


Personally, I would like to see this, as well as "what are you buying" split up by year and stickied for the year. ie:

What are you buying? 2018 --> sticky
What are you buying? --> left to rot.

I like the what are you buying thread, but it has over 700 pages.


----------



## Eder

Bought back into Kinder Morgan Canada...was cheap today.


----------



## bravo05

gardner said:


> Personally, I would like to see this, as well as "what are you buying" split up by year and stickied for the year. ie:
> 
> What are you buying? 2018 --> sticky
> What are you buying? --> left to rot.
> 
> I like the what are you buying thread, but it has over 700 pages.



+1 great idea


----------



## Eder

I'd like to see a spreadsheet of all our buys (and sells) & how they are doing...would open a few eyes. Of course most members here never post their convictions.


----------



## AltaRed

Eder said:


> I'd like to see a spreadsheet of all our buys (and sells) & how they are doing...would open a few eyes. Of course most members here never post their convictions.


Would be interesting. At a macro level, when we post our overall time weighted portfolio results for 2017, we could also include the number of buys/sells (not commissions) but actual number of buy and sell transactions and that would tell some of the story. Our Camaro friend could be a case history. [wink]


----------



## Benting

Elder and AltaRed, see my post 'contest anyone ?'


----------



## 1980z28

Over 100 buy and sells in 2017 and not done yet sitting on some cash 

As i do not work now and no new money other than a HISA for pocket money,, i see that trades will drop lots going forward,only balancing during the year and such

Most of us do not post buys or sells


----------



## dotnet_nerd

I bought 500 XEG at $11.75

Demand for the 'devil's excrement' has to turn around eventually, no?


----------



## Mechanic

Added 2000 TNT.UN to the divy stream


----------



## Eder

Benting said:


> Elder and AltaRed, see my post 'contest anyone ?'


Can you provide a link?


----------



## Benting

Eder said:


> Can you provide a link?


http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/125761-contest-anyone-interested

Well, nobody is interested.......


----------



## bravo05

1980z28 said:


> BMO 500 just adding
> RY 500 just adding
> 
> For the divs


at this price point is it worth buying? they are almost at record highs...


----------



## AltaRed

Benting said:


> http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/125761-contest-anyone-interested
> 
> Well, nobody is interested.......


No... can't say I am interested. I don't churn anything, don't buy or sell much (as noted), and really only look at annual performance against the usual benchmarks in January of each year. KISS/boring is good. My original thought was more being curious why some CMF members churn as much as they do and whether they really believe they have any performance gain, or are simply fooling themselves, or use it as a form of entertainment.


----------



## hboy54

Benting said:


> http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/125761-contest-anyone-interested
> 
> Well, nobody is interested.......


I have quite heavily noted from time to time some of my investing escapades, but never draws much interest or comment. Probably because I invest so far outside the convention wisdom, there is just no relevance to anyone else. I don't bother any more.

Hboy54


----------



## Pca

Did anyone buy or hold HNU? I bought it @$7, now only $3.7. It is big lost. Should I sell or hold?


----------



## DigginDoc

100 BNS for the dividends @82.21
Cheers 
Doc


----------



## jargey3000

anybody buying this bitcoin ( or other coin) thing -or what?


----------



## AltaRed

jargey3000 said:


> anybody buying this bitcoin ( or other coin) thing -or what?


Good luck with that. It, along with all the other blockchain stuff, is likely this decade's version of the dot.com bubble. Just go back to the 1997-2000 period and there are remarkable similarities.


----------



## zylon

Pca said:


> Did anyone buy or hold HNU? I bought it @$7, now only $3.7. It is big lost. Should I sell or hold?


If it was me, I would sell and take the loss this year.

I made the same mistake once with HOU.
Hard to win even if the underlying commodity is in a bull market.


----------



## jollybear

HNU is a 2x leveraged product meant for a short term trade. NEVER hold long term as most leveraged products reset daily and have a decay factor along with high fees. There`s lots of info online regarding the subject. 

http://etfdb.com/leveraged-etfs/7-mistakes-to-avoid-when-trading-leveraged-etfs/


----------



## jollybear

Pca said:


> Did anyone buy or hold HNU? I bought it @$7, now only $3.7. It is big lost. Should I sell or hold?


My above post was meant for Pca......guess I need to lay off the Eggnog/Spiced Rums Ho Ho Ho


----------



## junior minor

PMREdmonton said:


> MQL - marquee energy - junior oil producer with rapid increase in production. they have been penalized with gas producers but have actually switched from 60% gas, 40% oil and liquids to 40% gas and 60% oil and liquids. By years end they should be at 66% oil and liquids and only 34% gas. They are increasing production from 2600 boe/day to 3600 boe/day. Yet their market cap is only 36M which is ridiculously cheap. The going rate for 1000 boe/day of oil is 80 to 100M. So with 2/3 production oil and liquids by the end of the year at 3600 boe/day you can see this one is trading at a monumental discount. There has been heavy insider buying lately. Jump on before it pops up because this is PBN all over again but at the Junior level, IMO (P/B at 0.4).
> 
> RGX - Argex - I wrote about it on the individual stock side today. They mine and process Titanium dioxide which is used in pigments. World supplies of high quality TiO2 is tight and they have a new technology of extracting very high grade TiO2 crystals from mediocre feed stock. This process also produces iron and vanadium as valuable by products. PPG has signed an exclusivity agreement and will buy all their production. They have already demonstrated upscalability of their processing plant and have started production and will rapidly grow output. This stock is shooting up aggressively - someone must be trying to be a giant stake because this market has been on a tear for awhile and they can be a game changer in this space. I bought a tranche at 1.01 to get a taste and then just missed on a tranche at 1.06 before it ran away. This stock has been showing a pattern of breakaway gaps but the pattern not fully proven to take hold yet. Never the less, it has been going up superaggressively since November - I think a triple in that time frame but likely on the tip of the iceberg for them.


Been reading on this as I was looking for hints of the enforced alloy metal. Sorry to see that this was archived(here and on the market) I found, PMREDmonton, that there is this company called prophecy which also happens to have a Vanadium mine project set to start in 2022. Thought I'd tell. Their ticker is pcy and I really hope this leads somewhere  cuz I'm buyin' it. 

Have a nice summer, Edmonton Citizen


----------

